# (Reviewed) $400 2560x1440 IPS no-AG 90hz+ Achieva Shimian QH270 and Catleap Q270



## UsedPaperclip

Well it says it's an LG LED panel so that seems good. The reason it is so cheap is because you are getting no support and no manufacturers warranty.

Also notice where it says
* Plug type is C for Korea. So, you need to have a multi plug or voltage transformer for your contry plug type and voltage. *

I personally wouldnt do it for those reasons but it's your call. I am sure it will work great out of the box and all that but who's to say a few months from now. You do get a 14 day money back guarantee but will that pay for you to ship it back to Korea if it is defective? I would message the seller and ask them this stuff before you buy.

Only 5 left so you should make a decision









If you do buy it, do a review for us so we can all know how it is.


----------



## brucethemoose

Hmm, this won't use more than 100W, and a 500W step up transformer is about $50. I think I'll go for this.

EDIT: It's from south korea with "free" shipping. No one has this monitor. It makes me sad, but I think I may.


----------



## djriful

... I want to buy that and setup it up beside my 27" Apple Cinema Display for comparison... ... Very nice sub $500 monitor at this res.


----------



## p33k

You can also order it from Gmarket. Where I buy a lot of my computer parts. I see it for around $260 on there now. I am not sure what they charge for shipping but look into it!

http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=217072045&pos_shop_cd=EN&pos_class_cd=90000001&pos_class_kind=T

Eh seems they don't deliver out of Korea. Plus then you will pay import taxes, blah blah. Probably be about the same as ebay!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> You can also order it from Gmarket. Where I buy a lot of my computer parts. I see it for around $260 on there now. I am not sure what they charge for shipping but look into it!
> http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=217072045&pos_shop_cd=EN&pos_class_cd=90000001&pos_class_kind=T
> Eh seems they don't deliver out of Korea. Plus then you will pay import taxes, blah blah. Probably be about the same as ebay!


Hmmm I trust this store more than ebay. How hard would it be to get shipped out?

EDIT: http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_bbs/cs_international.asp

and +rep for gmarket. I'll have to look into this.


----------



## DirektEffekt

I would suggest also, that if you do get it, wait to get the transformer as I would imagine that it would likely be an active PFC power supply and will be able to run off 110v, then you would just need a US power cable (I imagine you would have a spare!) and you would be set!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I would suggest also, that if you do get it, wait to get the transformer as I would imagine that it would likely be an active PFC power supply and will be able to run off 110v, then you would just need a US power cable (I imagine you would have a spare!) and you would be set!


I was planning on it.

According to the chart, a 10kg package would have around a $80 shipping fee. I'm hoping it won't cost more than $150 after shipping and taxes here in the U.S, am I right?

Also, how does the international shipping process work? It seems to be domestic shipping only... do I have to sign up to get an international shipping option?


----------



## Nocturin

subbed. Best of luck to you, please post your results here! (and buying experience)


----------



## brucethemoose

Price on ebay dropped to $400, and the GMarket ordering process looks like hell + no international shipping on that one.

Two more questions. How bad are monitor import taxes from S. Korea (again, I'm in the US)? And has anyone had luck with ebay's warranties?

EDIT: This is encouraging.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Korea%E2%80%93United_States_Free_Trade_Agreement#Effects

Ebay warranty is bogus.


----------



## p33k

I have an account on gmarket since I order a lot of stuff from there and every monitor I clicked on didn't offer international shipping. I would say contact sellers but language barrier might be a problem. But they probably would understand an email "model #. Shipping to USA?" I'd offer to help but my Korean is awful.

No idea on taxes since I live here.

But anyway I'd personally be worried, what if it arrived doa.


----------



## brucethemoose

Just ordered it from ebay, for $397.90.

From some guy on the other side of the world who's been on ebay for half a year... I must be crazy. This is either the best or worst $400 I spent this year. I'll post a review, assuming it gets here.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Just ordered it from ebay, for $397.90.
> 
> From some guy on the other side of the world who's been on ebay for half a year... I must be crazy. This is either the best or worst $400 I spent this year. I'll post a review, assuming it gets here.


----------



## songnari

Hi guys. I'm new to this forum and coincidentally enough I found this thread through Google search hoping to find a
discussion about this monitor.
I'm from Australia and recently I traveled to Korea with some friends on vacation. I went to a town in Seoul called Yongsan
which is pretty much known for being the electronics capital of Korea.

I've been searching on korean sites for a type of monitor like this for quite a while (as you can see from this
post http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/61939-3-2560x1440-here)
To my luck, I manage to find one vendor who was selling a monitor like this - the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270.
I paid 270 000 KRW (which is approx $240 US) from the seller. The monitor was considerably heavy to carry
around (approx 10kg for the box) so I was against the idea of bringing it as a hand carry. I paid approximately another
$100 US to get it shipped by airmail. It took about 3 days to ship which I was quite impressed with but that just depends
on what type of courier you use.

Ok, pretty much I've checked all the voltages and what not and it seems that it complies with Australian power standards
(230V - DC 24V = 5.0A) Instead of using a transformer, I just used a universal converter so that it plugs in into the power
socket. The monitor itself comes with a power brick instead of connecting the AC adapter directly into the monitor. A
DVI-Dual Link digital cable is included as this is crucial for a monitor to work properly at such a high reso.

When I first turned it on, the monitor worked like a charm. The glossy IPS screen looks really really impressive. I wouldn't
considered myself a pro when it comes to analyzing the fine details of what looks good or not but from a average IT user
point of view I must say it looks better than most screens. Compared to my old Benq 24", the colors are much more vibrant
and the blacks seem more black. I must say, I am quite pleased for being able to get such a nice monitor for only $340! however...

I came across a problem with the monitor. I woke up the next day and when I turned on my monitor, there was artifacts all over
the screen. It pretty much went berserk. After a while, the monitor just stayed blank for the whole time (you can tell it was on
because the back light was on). After changing AC and DVI cables, experimenting with this and that I finally came up with a
solution to the problem. I've realized that if I turn on my monitor before the computer even boots up (before the beep), the
monitor becomes confused and the weird colors occur. However, if i wait about 10 seconds and wait till my PC makes the
beep sound and then turn on my monitor, then its perfectly fine. It hasn't stopped a beat since. Or the other solution was if I
turn on my monitor before my PC and the weird colors occur, I turn off my monitor and turn it back on and its fine. So what I
can say is, this could just be a problem with this specific monitor. Or it could be a universal problem with the other same
models as well. But all I can say is, ever since I found the solution, its been working perfectly. In conclusion even though it
has it's faults, I paid not even half of what the cheapest 27" panel is available on the market in the US and AUS. If you can
live with that, then go for it. I will update this post if any more problems occur in the future

Edit: Sorry, I forgot to post some evidence of my purchase. I apologize in advance for the crummy picture quality that was
taken from my Motorola RAZR.

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/2661/20120216163347764.jpg

Edit: More updated picture http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/9783/highreso.jpg


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *songnari*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm new to this forum and coincidentally enough I found this thread through Google search hoping to find a discussion about this monitor.
> I'm from Australia and recently I traveled to Korea with some friends on vacation. I went to a town in Seoul called Yongsan which is pretty much known for being the electronics capital of Korea.
> I've been searching on korean sites for a type of monitor like this for quite a while (as you can see from this post http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/61939-3-2560x1440-here)
> To my luck, I manage to find one vendor who was selling a monitor like this - the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270. I paid 270 000 KRW (which is approx $240 US) from the seller. The monitor was considerably heavy to carry around (approx 10kg for the box) so I was against the idea of bringing it as a hand carry. I paid approximately another $100 US to get it shipped by airmail. It took about 3 days to ship which I was quite impressed with but that just depends on what type of courier you use.
> Ok, pretty much I've checked all the voltages and what not and it seems that it complies with Australian power standards (230V - DC 24V = 5.0A) Instead of using a transformer, I just used a universal converter so that it plugs in into the power socket. The monitor itself comes with a power brick instead of connecting the AC adapter directly into the monitor. A DVI-Dual Link digital cable is included as this is crucial for a monitor to work properly at such a high reso.
> When I first turned it on, the monitor worked like a charm. The glossy IPS screen looks really really impressive. I wouldn't considered myself a pro when it comes to analyzing the fine details of what looks good or not but from a average IT user point of view I must say it looks better than most screens. Compared to my old Benq 24", the colors are much more vibrant and the blacks seem more black. I must say, I am quite pleased for being able to get such a nice monitor for only $340! however...
> I came across a problem with the monitor. I woke up the next day and when I turned on my monitor, there was artifacts all over the screen. It pretty much went berserk. After a while, the monitor just stayed blank for the whole time (you can tell it was on because the back light was on). After changing AC and DVI cables, experimenting with this and that I finally came up with a solution to the problem. I've realized that if I turn on my monitor before the computer even boots up (before the beep), the monitor becomes confused and the weird colors occur. However, if i wait about 10 seconds and wait till my PC makes the beep sound and then turn on my monitor, then its perfectly fine. It hasn't stopped a beat since. Or the other solution was if I turn on my monitor before my PC and the weird colors occur, I turn off my monitor and turn it back on and its fine. So what I can say is, this could just be a problem with this specific monitor. Or it could be a universal problem with the other same models as well. But all I can say is, ever since I found the solution, its been working perfectly. In conclusion even though it has it's faults, I paid not even half of what the cheapest 27" panel is available on the market in the US and AUS. If you can live with that, then go for it. I will update this post if any more problems occur in the future


Welcome to OCN!

And you made my day. Seeing these for ~$250 (the price of a cheap 27" TN here) on GMarket was suspicious to say the least, but I forgot how cheap good technology is in S. Korea. If it gets here in one piece, and "Dream Seller" doesn't send me a box full of bricks, I'll see if mine has the same quality and the same minor issue. This'll blow my 720p TV out of the water.

EDIT: Also, can you tell if this panel has an AG (anti-gloss) coating? I wouldn't mind it since I'm next to a window, but alot of people here on OCN would kill for a 1440p panel with no AG coating.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm feeling jealous already. I just ordered a 23" dell IPS for $230. I'm anxious to know how it turns out for you!


----------



## songnari

I was quite skeptical at first as well but seeing that I actually went to Korea and saw a display model with my own eyes it was easier to believe. Finally I am not alone in the english speaking world who has this monitor as well! I am very curious to find out if this problem is just me or someone else too

Edit: The monitor reminds me of the Apple screens. Definitely a steal!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *songnari*
> 
> I was quite skeptical at first as well but seeing that I actually went to Korea and saw a display model with my own eyes it was easier to believe. Finally I am not alone in the english speaking world who has this monitor as well! I am very curious to find out if this problem is just me or someone else too
> Edit: The monitor reminds me of the Apple screens. Definitely a steal!


Apple screens have no AG. We may be pioneers, but at this price point, I have the feeling this screen is about to get very popular once word gets round.

4 left in stock.


----------



## noak

Ok, I've stumbled accross this ebay sale too.

If this is a actual monitor and is the real deal, what would it require to run in the US off a regular outlet?

What adaptors would I need to buy?


----------



## windfire

*This is not only happening in S. Korea but also in China as well. Relatively cheap 27'' monitors with 2560x1440 and S-IPS panel are also available. This panel is the same LG panel used in iMac27 and so its quality is assured.*

*Below are 2 examples which are just variations of the same theme as the Achieva Shimian QH-270. Fairly cheap at equiv US$350-400.*

*http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13280402857&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fatype%3Db%26filterFineness%3D2%26unid%3D0%26mode%3D63%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934%26q%3D2560%2Bx%26loc%3D%258FV%2596%257C&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1329438953_4z3_1201386910*

*http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15049448763&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fatype%3Db%26filterFineness%3D2%26unid%3D0%26mode%3D63%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934%26q%3D2560%2Bx%26loc%3D%258FV%2596%257C&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1329438721_4z6_508409263*

*Note there are different models within the QH-270 series (with various variety of inputs).*

*The highest model IPSTDP has all kinds of inputs while the most basic model has only DL-DVI.*

Regarding the adapter/converter, I think all one needs is a plug converter for your American wall outlet.


----------



## noak

Heres a korean review, you can get some info out of it
http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=slr_review&no=215


----------



## brucethemoose

Hmmm, the ebay monitor is listed as "QH270-Lite"


But that doesn't correspond to any of the models from that review. I'm assuming it's the most basic one, the IPSB, which isn't a problem, but the fact that it's an unknown model worries me.

I'll know next week.


----------



## windfire

Quote:
Originally Posted by *brucethemoose* 

Hmmm, the ebay monitor is listed as "QH270-Lite"


> But that doesn't correspond to any of the models from that review. I'm assuming it's the most basic one, the IPSB, which isn't a problem, but the fact that it's an unknown model worries me.
> I'll know next week.


According to Achieva website, the QH270 series has 6 variants (but no Lite)

http://www.achieva.co.kr/product/product_03_lcd.htm?cate1=1222158329&cate2=&cate3=&code=1296293755

I suspect it might be a sub model of the IPSBS because if you look at the description title of the QH270-Lite in Gmarket, it seems to say so. And, it says it only has DVI-D only.



http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=217072045&pos_shop_cd=EN&pos_class_cd=90000001&pos_class_kind=T

BTW, this model is also available in China for RMB 2,770 (=US$ 440)

http://item.beta.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13164050266


----------



## bula

really interested in this as well...3 to 5 day shipping???

Keep us updated...good luck!!!


----------



## Volvo

It's not a bad monitor. An IPS one to be exact.


----------



## Joshcurry88

I am really interested in on of these does anyone know about what plug adapter is needed. Also would the refresh rate be ok for gaming with this panel. Thanks.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> I am really interested in on of these does anyone know about what plug adapter is needed. Also would the refresh rate be ok for gaming with this panel. Thanks.


This is all you need as far as I know.
http://www.amazon.com/US-to-European-Plug-Adapter/dp/B0012S304W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329599404&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.com/BoxWave-European-American-Outlet-Adapter/dp/B0019DERAG/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1329697804&sr=1-6

At worst, you would need a $20-$40 step up transformer to use it in the US, but this monitor has a power brick. Every power brick I've seen takes 120V (US) or 240V (Everywhere else).

And it's 60hz, like most other monitors, which is fine for gaming. 120hz at that resolution is impossible anyway.


----------



## Joshcurry88

I am thinkin its the same panel as this monitor. If not feel free to let me know so specs should be the same 6ms responce time should be good for gaming. http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=224-8284


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> I am thinkin its the same panel as this monitor. If not feel free to let me know so specs should be the same 6ms responce time should be good for gaming. http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=224-8284


They have similar specs, but it's not the same panel. That Dell, and most similar monitors here in America, use a Samsung IPS panel. The one I ordered uses an LG IPS panel.

For gaming and general use, these are 2 of the best high res monitors.
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=s27a850d&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=2485l4554l0l4703l8l8l0l4l4l0l145l365l2.2l4l0&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=3685194462349936324&sa=X&ei=GChAT4DuLYKs2gXY_uCKCA&ved=0CFkQ8wIwAA

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=hp+zr2740w&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=8954761823986863881&sa=X&ei=OShAT9O5Kenu2gXUoLipCA&ved=0CHkQ8wIwAA

Not only are they cheaper, but they're LED backlit (the Dell has a fluorescent backlight) and have less input lag than the Dell U2711.


----------



## tcboy88

http://news.danawa.com/News_List_View.php?nSiteC=1&nSeq=2102896&sMode=news&nBoardSeq=61

i am also interested in this monitor when i saw the danawa website promotion, from 270k to 248k won (248k ~ around usd 230)

i am currently studying in korea (but dun ask me to translate as my korean is sucks)
i may want to get one of this, but i just bought a dell u2312hm for 219k won
and i also previously own a samsung p2494hs
so basically i have 2x23 monitor now
kinda weird if i get another 27 inches
BUT this monitor looks very promising with the cheap price
i always wanted to get a 27 inches monitor, was waiting for LG DM52 or LG DM92 but its news has vanished
and also 27 inches from samsung is very expensive

sorry for the long story
i actually wanted to know if any1 already owns one of the achieva 27 s-ips monitor?
and any review of it?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Not very familiar with IPS tech but isn't S-IPS the oldest of them all dating back to pre 2000s


----------



## Joshcurry88

Is that one you linked on Korean the same one that's on ebay?

Also anyone know if there is a piece of glass over the panel like the imacs?


----------



## youra6

I've been looking at this monitor for about a couple of weeks now. Can't justify spending $400 on a monitor even if its a nice IPS 27 inch.

If the price can somehow come down to around 300, I'll definitely be more interested.


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> I am really interested in on of these does anyone know about what plug adapter is needed. Also would the refresh rate be ok for gaming with this panel. Thanks.


*I think the supplied power brick is a step down transformer. It steps down either an US household voltage of 110V or a 220V (eg S. Korea) to a 5A (24V) current which is then fed to the TV.*

*As the power brick comes with the Type C (2 parallel prongs) wall plug, one needs an adapter to convert that to whatever your wall outlet type is.*

If you live in the US, you need something this:-

http://www.amazon.com/Europe-Adapter-convert-round-prongs/dp/B002TZBW74/ref=pd_sim_e_1/182-6916552-3199041


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I've been looking at this monitor for about a couple of weeks now. Can't justify spending $400 on a monitor even if its a nice IPS 27 inch.
> If the price can somehow come down to around 300, I'll definitely be more interested.


why not?
some more it is 2560x1440 resolution


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> why not?
> some more it is 2560x1440 resolution


I'm poor.


----------



## Joshcurry88

Its Def a good deal about to order one. Still debating though.


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I'm poor.


doesnt looks poor, judging from ur rig specs


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> doesnt looks poor, judging from ur rig specs


Trust me. I'm doing AmeriCorps this year living off of government stipend. I am poor.









Lets just say that my tax return this year will be more than I have in the bank right now. lol


----------



## justmosing

A squaretrade warranty is offered for 3 years, for $50, I think it might be worth the investment. At least they'll give you your money back if they can't fix it.


----------



## zhanknight

Hi guys, created this account just to post this reply.

I live in South Korea. I was at a PC Bang (Korean phrase for computer café kinda place) earlier today and noticed that about twenty of the machines had these 27" monitors attached to them. I have seen them for sale on GMarket before and was hesitant to buy till I could see one, so I sat right down to check them out. They look great. I was skeptical about the fact that they were the same panel used in the 27" iMac, but I believe it now. I'm not sure if the ones I played with were the IPSBS or IPSTP, but the panel should be the same in all of them.

Some of the Korean language reviews complain about a weak stand. It wasn't amazing, but it was adequate. On par with any stand you would get with a basic 23" 1080P Acer monitor.

The viewing angles were excellent. People looked at me weird for craning my head all around the thing to check.

Colors seemed great. The ones in the café were NOT calibrated, but I have seen a few Korean reviews that show it before/after, and it can be brought in line easily.

I fired up WoW and CS:S to check the response time, I thought it might be slow but it was excellent.

Build quality seemed pretty good. Elegant look. I liked it a lot.

I'll be ordering one soon. About 250$ to have it shipped to my place in Yangsan. Nice! :-D Makes up for the fact that a decent GPU and CPU are far more expensive here than back home in the States.

Hope this helps!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justmosing*
> 
> A squaretrade warranty is offered for 3 years, for $50, I think it might be worth the investment. At least they'll give you your money back if they can't fix it.


Already looked into that, don't do it if you order this,as this isn't a product intended to be sold in the US. If the monitor breaks, they'll just say your warranty was void and will give you a refund for the warranty. If it doesn't, you've paid $50 for nothing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhanknight*
> 
> Hi guys, created this account just to post this reply.
> I live in South Korea. I was at a PC Bang (Korean phrase for computer café kinda place) earlier today and noticed that about twenty of the machines had these 27" monitors attached to them. I have seen them for sale on GMarket before and was hesitant to buy till I could see one, so I sat right down to check them out. They look great. I was skeptical about the fact that they were the same panel used in the 27" iMac, but I believe it now. I'm not sure if the ones I played with were the IPSBS or IPSTP, but the panel should be the same in all of them.
> Some of the Korean language reviews complain about a weak stand. It wasn't amazing, but it was adequate. On par with any stand you would get with a basic 23" 1080P Acer monitor.
> The viewing angles were excellent. People looked at me weird for craning my head all around the thing to check.
> Colors seemed great. The ones in the café were NOT calibrated, but I have seen a few Korean reviews that show it before/after, and it can be brought in line easily.
> I fired up WoW and CS:S to check the response time, I thought it might be slow but it was excellent.
> Build quality seemed pretty good. Elegant look. I liked it a lot.
> I'll be ordering one soon. About 250$ to have it shipped to my place in Yangsan. Nice! :-D Makes up for the fact that a decent GPU and CPU are far more expensive here than back home in the States.
> Hope this helps!


Welcome to OCN, and thanks for the review. I couldn't care less about the stand, so my hopes are high now. The only thing I'm worried about now is the shipping process.


----------



## youra6

Bah, this is still tempting.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Bah, this is still tempting.


I caved on this deal. You know you want it


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Welcome to OCN, and thanks for the review. I couldn't care less about the stand, so my hopes are high now. The only thing I'm worried about now is the shipping process.


When I expect to receive a similar delivery, I would ask the delivery company to deliver at a time so that I can be there to receive it myself.

I inspect the package right in front of the delivery man. If the box has damage of a degree serious enough that worries me, I would not accept the package. If there is no box damage, I open the box immediately in front of the delivery man and do a quick inspection of the monitor looking for damages. If there is any, I do not sign the delivery note and ask him to take it back. The whole process takes a few minutes. Give the delivery man a can of Coke while he waits.

(If there is damage, remember to take a few pictures (with the delivery man standing in the background) as record.)

I am not sure if this works in the US though.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> When I expect to receive a similar delivery, I would ask the delivery company to deliver at a time so that I can be there to receive it myself.
> 
> I inspect the package right in front of the delivery man. If the box has damage of a degree serious enough that worries me, I would not accept the package. If there is no box damage, I open the box immediately in front of the delivery man and do a quick inspection of the monitor looking for damages. If there is any, I do not sign the delivery note and ask him to take it back. The whole process takes a few minutes. Give the delivery man a can of Coke while he waits.
> (If there is damage, remember to take a few pictures (with the delivery man standing in the background) as record.)
> 
> I am not sure if this works in the US though.


Delivery men here in the US run on super tight schedules, so I highly doubt they can spend more than 30 seconds on a delivery.

If this monitor gets the green light from the OP, I will single handedly support the entire South Korean economy.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Delivery men here in the US run on super tight schedules, so I highly doubt they can spend more than 30 seconds on a delivery.
> If this monitor gets the green light from the OP, I will single handedly support the entire South Korean economy.


These should be mass sold here in the states for 230 bucks.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Looks tempting but the lack of warranty support is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## youra6

I was wondering if someone (maybe I could) could write to Gmarket's sales manager and propose a group buy for those interested in the QH270. The more interest and attention this monitor gets, the better the chance. Right now, I think the waters right now are lukewarm, but we are big enough of a community to definitely to make it happen.


----------



## iCrap

so tempting. OP, when does your monitor get delivered?

and @youra6, a group buy would be great, i would get in on that


----------



## DarkSimulant

If the group buy happens and if I have enough cash by that time, I'd be down.


----------



## youra6

Sounds great. I'm not a business man, so I'm going to have someone else manage the monetary end of this. My written proposal so far is also lackluster. This is what I have right now:
Quote:


> Gmarket,
> 
> Hi, my name is XXXXX, XXX and I am a forum moderator on overclock.net, one of the biggest computer enthusiastic web forums in the world. Recently, our members have shown high interest in one of your monitors, the QH270. Because this specific monitor is not sold in the United States, it does not have the same level of exposure as some other US based brands. However, it is very possible that with the help of our community, we can bring awareness to many who are in the market for high quality IPS monitors.
> 
> I propose a group buy; [INSERT PROPOSAL]
> 
> If this sounds like a proposition that interests you, please email me back at [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> 
> XXXXX XXX


----------



## noak

I sent a email to the company VIA alibaba, a chinese wholesaling site.

I am still working out the details, but if you would be interested in a group buy, please state so below.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> I sent a email to the company VIA alibaba, a chinese wholesaling site.
> I am still working out the details, but if you would be interested in a group buy, please state so below.


I think you should start a separate thread for this.







I'm excited!


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> I sent a email to the company VIA alibaba, a chinese wholesaling site.
> I am still working out the details, but if you would be interested in a group buy, please state so below.


I am interested








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I think you should start a separate thread for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited!


Yea same


----------



## youra6

How should payment work on the group buy? This is a lot of dough we are talking about here.

And I apologize about going so off tangent with your topic OP. I promise to have all of this moved to a separate thread.


----------



## tcboy88

why you are writing to gmarket mod?
I think u should write to the seller instead

btw
there are 2 brands out there
crossover and achieva
both around the same price/specification
which 1 are u guys targetting?

p/s: global credit card works in english.gmarket.co.kr


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> why you are writing to gmarket mod?
> I think u should write to the seller instead
> btw
> there are 2 brands out there
> crossover and achieva
> both around the same price/specification
> which 1 are u guys targetting?
> p/s: global credit card works in english.gmarket.co.kr


We have decided not to. We are targeting Achieva. And please post any group buying related responses to this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1217979/us-only-shimian-qh2700-group-buy-info-thread


----------



## The Ricker

I'm curious about your review! I hope it turns out to be a good deal for you!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> How should payment work on the group buy? This is a lot of dough we are talking about here.
> 
> And I apologize about going so off tangent with your topic OP. I promise to have all of this moved to a separate thread.


A group buy is an awesome idea. Heck, this group buy may open up the Korean market to us, and OCN may single handedly bring $230 1440p IPS monitors to America. But I'll be a little pissed if ya'll get one of these for $230









Like I said, it'll get here sometime next week, but I don't know exactly when. I'll watch this group buy in whatever thread it's in, and keep y'all posted.


----------



## Ocnewb

That Catleap Yamakasi is one beautiful monitor.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> That Catleap Yamakasi is one beautiful monitor.


That it does; looks really nice. Love how the bezel isn't ginormous.


----------



## noak

Did the person that ordered it get the monitor yet?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> Did the person that ordered it get the monitor yet?


I ordered it late on Thursday Wednesday. 3-5 business day shipping means it could come in today (







), or next Monday at the very latest. Most likely Thursday-Friday.

I also see someone ordered one Monday, another one Tuesday, and that there are 2 left in stock. I don't suppose anyone here on OCN ordered it, did they?


----------



## iCrap

One other guy here ordered it, i forgot who.
Do you have the link? considering buying one myself, but i would probably wait till you or the other guy got their monitors first.


----------



## Kirios86

Created an account here to let you guys know I just ordered this monitor as well. Everything I've heard so far appears that this is legitimate and I'd rather buy it now instead of waiting (Especially considering there is now only one left!). I'll take my chances on something that could potentially be the best purchase I make this year.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirios86*
> 
> To quote your item's details:
> "
> Product Identifiers
> Brand LG
> Model M2780D-PN
> MPN M2780D-PN
> Key Features
> Product Line LG Flatron
> Display Technology LED LCD
> Screen Size 27"
> Maximum Resolution 1920 x 1080
> Aspect Ratio 16:9
> Response Time 5 ms
> "
> I wonder if it's truly a 1080p display?


In the description pictures, it quotes 2560x1440 as being one of the features, and I think someone in this thread said it uses the same panel. I think 1920x1080 is a typo, but I would ask the seller first.


----------



## ibuycheap

It looks like the out of stock one has vesa mounting points while the remaining one does not.


----------



## youra6

Catleap monitor on eBay is only $389 dollars now...

Does anybody know if it uses the same panel as the Achieva model?


----------



## brucethemoose

Wow, the monitor got here before the plug adapter did. I'll open it when I get home.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Sub'd


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Wow, the monitor got here before the plug adapter did. I'll open it when I get home.


Must. See. Now!









So excited.


----------



## Skylit

Looks nice.


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Wow, the monitor got here before the plug adapter did. I'll open it when I get home.


Why would you need a plug adapter. The power supply looks to support that same 3 prong plug used on most monitors and power supplies among other things. If you are like me (and probably 90% of this forum) I would imagine you have dozens of those cables laying around.


----------



## Panzer22

I ran across the CATLEAP Q270 on ebay, couldn't believe my eyes. Google searched "CATLEAP Q270" and this thread showed up. If it's legit I have to get one! Just joined the forum just for this monitors! This thread has gotten me excited!
Previously I had a Dell U3011, it was a beauty but the AG coating gave me severe eyestrain, cost $250 to return it







Glossy screens give me eyestrain as well, but for the price I'll risk it, espeacially if we can get a group buy price My eyes are fine with the dell u2311h's AG though.


----------



## tcboy88

I am so tempted with those cheap 1440p 27" panels
pls review pls bruce


----------



## brucethemoose

I'm home, and it's here in one piece, and powers on. I need to take care of some family things before I get to my comp (I'm on a phone), but let's just say I'm far from disappointed. Very far.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'm home, and it's here in one piece, and powers on. I need to take care of some family things before I get to my comp (I'm on a phone), but let's just say I'm far from disappointed. Very far.


Well tell us what you think, post some pics and stuff!
Also, you have the catleap or the Achieva?

Edit: Also, how many days did it take to get to you? about 7 days?


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'm home, and it's here in one piece, and powers on. I need to take care of some family things before I get to my comp (I'm on a phone), but let's just say I'm far from disappointed. Very far.


I almost read that wrong! Let us know more when you get the chance!


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I almost read that wrong! Let us know more when you get the chance!


Yea, i DID read that wrong. I had to rewrite my post.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yea, i DID read that wrong. I had to rewrite my post.


I caved and bought the Catleap...


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I caved and bought the Catleap...


:O

Im going to wait until i see pics. Also i dunno if i REALLY need this, but i want it.... lol. maybe i need to get rid of one of my monitors first, 4 would be too many.


----------



## NameMakingSux

This is ridiculously tempting to buy. I currently have a 19 inch acer at 1440 x 900. This would make for quite the upgrade. But then, not 120 hz gaming monitor.


----------



## ibuycheap

Who cares about 120hz if it is TN. Plus your monitors horizontal res matches the vertical resolution of that monitor making it a perfect display to flank vertically.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

subd for pics


----------



## brucethemoose

A picture's worth 1000 words, so I'll start there.




The monitor came just like this: covered in bubble rap.






The box was inside of all that.



A Dual Link DVI cable, a Korean power cable, an audio jack, a Korean Instruction book came in the box.




The power brick seems to be rated for 240V, not 120V. But my voltmeter read 24V DC when the brick was plugged into a 120V socket, and it runs the monitor just fine without heating up much. No step down transformer needed.

Interestingly enough, the power brick uses the exact same connector as my Samsung TV and as my Xbox 360. I have an extra 360 cable lying around, so I didn't even need an adapter.



The screen is about as big as my old 1360x768 Samsung TV. Out of sheer convenience, I'll be comparing it to this monitor. For shots, I'll be using my trusty Cannon Rebel XS.



The MASSIVE pixel pitch change hit me when I first turned on the monitor. Zoom in enough, and you can see the individual red, green, and blue parts of each pixel (Sorry if these uploads are owning the server's bandwidth, I compressed everything else). It's easy to tell the Samsung and the Shimian apart.




Moar screen space. 4x more, in fact.




I always thought my Samsung TV had some sort of IPS panel, but this monitor has much better viewing angles. Both screens are at the same brightness when viewed straight on.



AND... drum roll please... NO ANTI GLARE COATING!




You can see the thick coating on the old Samsung, while the Shimian is as clear as a mirror.



There's a little backlight bleed in the top, but hardly any on the rest of the screen. This shot was a bit overexposed: subjectively, the Samsung's white halo was more annoying on a black screen, but even that was minor.



I ran a little monitor test for comparison, but all my shots seemed underexposed







Once I find my tripod, I'll take some RAWs and post some better pics. Left is the Shimian, right is the Samsung TV.



Guess which one's which? I'm a believer now: IPS has better color. Photos don't do it justice, and the TN monitor you're watching doesn't either. Sadly, I can't afford/ don't know how use equipment to calibrate the monitor and test color gamut.



I'll run a more in depth ms test with that TFT review program soon, but the two monitors seemed close.

As far as ghosting goes, results were... inconclusive. First 2 are the Samsung, 2nd two are the Shimian. I'm no hardcore FPS gamer, but Half Life looked just fine (I had some awful driver related tearing issues in Skyrim, BF3 and SWTOR were updating, then I gave up. I'll play some more games later). That block is rapidly moving across the screen, and it's a 1/250 second exposure.





The stand is probably the worst thing about this monitor. It's cheap, un-adjustable, and almost tippy, but it's also very easy to overlook with a $400 monitor this good. If you need a good stand, this monitor does have wall mount screw holes in the back, which means you can just buy a better stand anyway. The Catleap variant, however, has a very nice stand.

There's a power button, 2 brightness buttons, and two volume buttons on the upper right hand corner of the monitor. Oh, and there are speakers in the back, which I might get around to testing.

All in all, is an AMAZING monitor for the scant $400 I paid for it. You get the same, non AG panel you get in 27" iMacs for less than 1/2 the cost of a Dell u2711. While I wouldn't trust any shipping company or seller that far overseas, shipping was suprisingly fast, packaging was good, and the monitor was exactly what I ordered.

Where to get the monitor test I used:
http://tft.vanity.dk/

Company site, with specs (thank you,windfire)
http://www.achieva.co.kr/product/product_03_lcd.htm?cate1=1222158329&cate2=&cate3=&code=1296293755

Korean review, with specs and better testing (thank you noak)
http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=slr_review&no=215

And remember, you're on your own as far as any sort of warranty goes. This monitor's a steal, but it's also very risky.

It's 1:15 AM, and I've got to get up early in the morning. After I play with this monitor a bit more, I'll post my experiences. Good luck to the 4 others who ordered it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> 
> 
> The stand feels cheap, but as far as appearance goes, it doesn't look half bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get back to you on shipping.
> 
> I'm guessing this does not qualify as an item intended for the US market.
> Sorry for not being able to post much. Ever since the review, I've spent about 10 minutes total with this monitor, and I won't have much time until tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> About that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be missing something, but this is my first monitor with no VGA input. HDMI = DVI + audio though, so an hdmi adapter would be cheap.
> 
> And I just tried to use the OSD buttons. They're totally disabled, and feel different than the functional buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No OSD. Your graphics card can do adjustments if needed, but this is truly a bare bones monitor if there ever was one.


----------



## Geglamash

OP delivered!








Nice review!


----------



## brucethemoose

If there was ever an eBay deal that belonged in the Online Deals section, this is it.

If you want one, be sure to email the eBay seller saying you want these re-stocked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> OP delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice review!


Meh, I missed alot, but I'm tired. This is simply an awesome monitor, and I'll try to put more up.


----------



## Geglamash

What carrier was used? I'm guessing USPS?
And no coverter? That's a nice plus.


----------



## importflip

Now I really want one.


----------



## Geglamash

Pulled the trigger on the Catleap.
For those looking at the Catleap, this page has a lot of good pictures and videos.
He compares it next to a U3011, and other things. Worth looking at for the pictures.


----------



## j dub

Thanks for the great review!







Now I'm super stoked for mine to get here.


----------



## AMC

sub'd


----------



## Geglamash

More Catleaps in stock.
Price jumped from $389 to $413


----------



## AMC

no dead pixels?


----------



## dizzy4

Very nice of you to do this for the community. Now the demand will drive the price up







Hopefully not too high Maybe the price is finally right for me to get an IPS


----------



## Agenesis

Seriously debating to get this. Looks like DOA/Dead Pixels/No warranty are the only issues. Do they also mark the package as gift to avoid the customs or what?

Edit: Ebay desc mentions marking as gift.


----------



## jcde7ago

Ok, so do we know for sure that the Catleap is the same IPS panel as the Achieva one? I'm sooooo close to pulling the trigger on the Catleap...but the OP confirmed only the awesomeness of the Achieva one, but still a bit unsure about the Catleap....


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Ok, so do we know for sure that the Catleap is the same IPS panel as the Achieva one? I'm sooooo close to pulling the trigger on the Catleap...but the OP confirmed only the awesomeness of the Achieva one, but still a bit unsure about the Catleap....


Same. It looks like the Catleap only has VGA and dual link. The review link had hdmi and component and more. I want dual link and hdmi at least but can't tell from the description or the pics. I really want to pick it up since the Catleap looks great aswell.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Are these actually legit?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j dub*
> 
> Well, I jumped on it. Supposed to be here early next week.


AHA! So you bought the last one!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> AHA! So you bought _*the last one*_!


Nope...look 2-3 posts up!

Also...we haven't confirmed if the Catleap is the same IPS panel as the Achieva. I just went through this entire thread...and the only thing that matches the 2 monitors is that the same eBay seller is selling them and the resolution/size is the same. No actual confirmation though....i don't mind jumping on the Achieva but that Catleap has a stand that's like 50x better...


----------



## windfire

Catleap Q270 LED is made by Yamakasi. Here is a page that contains its spec, noting the panel is LM270WQ1 and is the same as the Achieva Shimian.

http://www.wapy.com/entiz/read.php?num=5299

And, I do not know the codes (SD, A2) inside the parenthesis stand for. I have seen some with SD, C2.

Revision numbers?

One more piece of information. Note the factory code is LGDGZ. This refers to LG Digital at GuangZhou, China.

@brucethemoose: is the OSD menu in Korean or in English as well?


----------



## jumpdownlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> @brucethemoose: is the OSD menu in Korean or in English as well?


^


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> @brucethemoose: is the OSD menu in Korean or in English as well?[/B]


Also wondering this.

Well this is great though, but has there been confirmation the catleap is the same panel?
And also when i got my Planars they had backlight bleed, it goes away after a while.


----------



## brucethemoose

Wow, I've caused a little frenzy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> @brucethemoose: is the OSD menu in Korean or in English as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

Lol, I don't think it even has an OSD menu. I haven't found one.

Quick reminder to everyone. This variant is the IPSBS, the basic model with basic inputs. I'm 99.9% sure the catleap is the same panel. And DON'T buy the extended eBay warranty, it doesn't cover products not intended for US markets.


----------



## Shrimp

Can someone here confirm real quick whether or not these need a converter? Like can you just plug any power cable into the power brick?


----------



## NameMakingSux

Alright. I'm going to do it. I'm going to buy one. ...Later today. My only question. Does it matter which one I go with? Catleap or Shimian? I like the way the Catleap looks, but the Shimian does have the extra inputs, though i'm not sure i'll need them to be honest.

Oh, also, when will we have confirmation on the group buy? I tried to open the link to the threat but OCN said I wasn't allowed to view it








Can someone let me know what is going on with that, and if I can get in on that action xD


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Wow, I've caused a little frenzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I don't think it even has an OSD menu. I haven't found one.
> Quick reminder to everyone. This variant is the IPSBS, the basic model with basic inputs. I'm 99.9% sure the catleap is the same panel. And DON'T buy the extended eBay warranty, it doesn't cover products not intended for US markets.


A little frenzy..lol.

The US Census Bureau shows for 2011, US imported 56.6 billions dollars worth of goods from S Korea but only exported 43.5 billions. So, there is a trade deficit of 13.1 billions. I wonder if this frenzy-ness will contribute to the 2012's deficit figure. lol

The OSD menu is accessed through a button on the back of the monitor.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimp*
> 
> Can someone here confirm real quick whether or not these need a converter? Like can you just plug any power cable into the power brick?


If you use the provided cable (connecting the power brick and your wall outlet), you will need a shape converter.

However, if you have a spare 3-prong power cord (typically connecting a monitor or a PSU to wall outlet), you can just use that because the end that goes into the power brick is the standard 3-prong shape.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Alright. I'm going to do it. I'm going to buy one. ...Later today. My only question. Does it matter which one I go with? Catleap or Shimian? I like the way the Catleap looks, but the Shimian does have the extra inputs, though i'm not sure i'll need them to be honest.
> Oh, also, when will we have confirmation on the group buy? I tried to open the link to the threat but OCN said I wasn't allowed to view it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone let me know what is going on with that, and if I can get in on that action xD


Both Shimian and Catleap have various models. But it seems to me that the models offered in ebay are the basic model. The Shimian QH270 Lite model does not have more inputs. Both of them have only one input (ie Dual Link DVI).

The Group buy was terminated. Everyone is one his own until/unless someone starts another.


----------



## mav451

Lol yeah I swear I subbed to that, but now it's no longer in my subs. Hrmmm.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I've had too much bad luck with electronics to buy a monitor without a warranty. Looks like a great deal, but 'm going to pass.


----------



## brucethemoose

Hmm, those OSD buttons didnt seem to work last night.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

^ are they working now?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> ^ are they working now?


I have more time tonight, I'll try them when I get home.


----------



## youra6

For those still wondering, I closed the group buy thread because it violated the ToS. That and some recent group buy mishaps...

And bruce, could you post the review on the OP so that its more conspicuous?


----------



## Agenesis

So I made a thread on hardforums about the monitor and a user mentioned this looking similar to the Hazro monitor: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm

If you compare the wholesale site images with the Hazro it looks exactly the same, and the Hazro retails for £439.99 ($585 USD).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> So I made a thread on hardforums about the monitor and a user mentioned this looking similar to the Hazro monitor: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm
> If you compare the wholesale site images with the Hazro it looks exactly the same, and the Hazro retails for £439.99 ($585 USD).


It does not use same Panel as U2711. This is S-IPS, U2711 is H-IPS


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> So I made a thread on hardforums about the monitor and a user mentioned this looking similar to the Hazro monitor: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm
> If you compare the wholesale site images with the Hazro it looks exactly the same, and the Hazro retails for £439.99 ($585 USD).


I don't know if you saw this on the group buy thread, but you would be indeed correct. Hazro is the UK OEM of Achieva. As far as I know, the European version is a bit brighter, but not much difference other than that.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It does not use same Panel as U2711. This is S-IPS, U2711 is H-IPS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I don't know if you saw this on the group buy thread, but you would be indeed correct. Hazro is the UK OEM of Achieva. As far as I know, the European version is a bit brighter, but not much difference other than that.


The review states the Hazro uses a H-IPS panel yet it shares the same enclosure/design as the wholesale S-IPS units...different models I guess. And no I didn't get the opportunity to see the group buy thread


----------



## youra6

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> The review states the Hazro uses a H-IPS panel yet it shares the same enclosure/design as the wholesale S-IPS units...different models I guess. And no I didn't get the opportunity to see the group buy thread


According to Hazro's site, the WC model uses the S-IPS panel.

http://www.hazro.com/HZ27WC.php

Not sure where they got H-IPS from.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Just so you guys know if your planning on making another group buy I'll be happy to sign up. I've been in the market for a new monitor and have around $290 so a 27" S-IPS would be an amazing deal.


----------



## Ocnewb

The monitor looks good . Unfortunately the group buy was closed otherwise i'd consider buying one for sure. Sigh*


----------



## Xevv

Looks good. Real close to buying one.

Anyone have any ideas on options if I buy it and its doa or something?

Thinking Ill just claim it never got here or something :/

Edit-Did you actually have to sign for it anyways?


----------



## youra6

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Looks good. Real close to buying one.
> Anyone have any ideas on options if I buy it and its doa or something?
> Thinking Ill just claim it never got here or something :/
> Edit-Did you actually have to sign for it anyways?


You could send it back within the first 14 days. You would have to return shipping. If you contact the seller, he may be able to remove the fees.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> You could send it back within the first 14 days. You would have to return shipping. If you contact the seller, he may be able to remove the fees.


Yea Ive seen his return policy its a little unclear since its 14 days in one spot and 7 in the other Im going by this one as the "more accurate" one
Quote:


> If you are not satisfied with our product, you can simply return to us for full refund or exchange to different product within 7 days of your received date.
> 
> All returned products must be UNUSED, ORDER FREE, and PACKED IN ORIGINAL PACKAGE. Please note that you are responsible for returning postage fee, if you decided not to keep the product by changing your mind.


Now I dont really understand what he means by "order free" and Im not sure if by unused he means not with any signs of wear etc or unopened :/

edit- Also I must be doing something wrong because messing around on ups's shipping cost calc I keep getting 1k+ to mail something thats going to be smaller than this monitor to Korea which just cant be right.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Pretty awesome, as long as it gets to you in good shape.


----------



## Geglamash

The packaging looked very good actually with all that bubble wrap.
At least there is a return widow should it be totally destroyed.


----------



## Maul

just to be sure before i click the buy button... does the achieva/catleap (specifically the ones in the ebay postings) only have one dvi connection and one audio connection?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maul*
> 
> just to be sure before i click the buy button... does the achieva/catleap (specifically the ones in the ebay postings) only have one dvi connection and one audio connection?


Yep. I know for sure that the Catleap has the only the following out puts:
DVI
3.5mm audio
power


----------



## Maul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Yep. I know for sure that the Catleap has the only the following out puts:
> DVI
> 3.5mm audio
> power


Man that hurts...


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maul*
> 
> Man that hurts...


Until you realize the next 1440P monitor costs twice as much.


----------



## Maul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Until you realize the next 1440P monitor costs twice as much.


You got me there, but the everlasting search for one of these 1440p monitors is starting to get to me.


----------



## Shogon

1/2 the price of my U2711! And still the same resolution very nice.

I would still pay the premium again for the Dell, sad thing is 2 more monitors costs the same as a triple screen setup with these monitors.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maul*
> 
> You got me there, but the everlasting search for one of these 1440p monitors is starting to get to me.


If you need more inputs, you can always get this.
http://www.amazon.com/Performance-Switcher-Switch-Remote-Control/dp/B001QE045U
And just buy some cheap HDMI-DVI adapters.

That search almost got to me when that Zr2740w was on sale for $550 at MacMall. When I saw this, I just couldn't take it any more and caved.

Also, this has the same inputs as the Catleap monitor. Very basic, but at this price, I won't complain.


----------



## importflip

What happened to the group buy thread?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> What happened to the group buy thread?


I don't have any inside info on it, but I assume it's been moved to private so management can rubber stamp it.


----------



## importflip

Sweet. After seeing that review, I am definitely interested.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> What happened to the group buy thread?


It got scrapped.
Group buys will not be happening any time soon.
You can do group buys outside of OCN, but any official group buy isn't happening.


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> What happened to the group buy thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It got scrapped.
> Group buys will not be happening any time soon.
> You can do group buys outside of OCN, but any official group buy isn't happening.
Click to expand...

/sadface


----------



## Exfiltrate

This is probably the best Korean 27" IPS out there. It has a 90% aluminum body and a sturdy stand. Thin bezel too.

Crossover IPS 27"

This is the one I have, and I have seen many others, so I can vouch for it.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> This is probably the best Korean 27" IPS out there. It has a 90% aluminum body and a sturdy stand. Thin bezel too.
> Crossover IPS 27"
> This is the one I have, and I have seen many others, so I can vouch for it.


No international shipping, unfortunately. I wonder if there's a way around that.

Also, I found what seems to be an awesome LCD test. It's all browser based, so anyone interested in this monitor can compare it to their current setup.
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
I'll post results tonight or this weekend.


----------



## Monocog007

This thread has me interested for the price. Sub'd


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> This is probably the best Korean 27" IPS out there. It has a 90% aluminum body and a sturdy stand. Thin bezel too.
> Crossover IPS 27"
> This is the one I have, and I have seen many others, so I can vouch for it.


How much did you buy it for? $266 + shipping?

Looks like a great price.


----------



## Nano5656

please post those results tonight!


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three4seven*
> 
> How much did you buy it for? $266 + shipping?
> Looks like a great price.


+ import fees. I wouldn't be surprised if the total came to over 400 dollars.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Should I care that these monitors only have DVI input?

Why would I need HDMI -annnd- DVI, or dual link DVI fort ha tmatter? I haven't got a new monitor in years and my current one is still using VGA. Can someone give me a quick run down as to why I might want a superfluous amount of inputs in my monitor? I mean, wont I only use one anyway?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Should I care that these monitors only have DVI input?
> Why would I need HDMI -annnd- DVI, or dual link DVI fort ha tmatter? I haven't got a new monitor in years and my current one is still using VGA. Can someone give me a quick run down as to why I might want a superfluous amount of inputs in my monitor? I mean, wont I only use one anyway?


I have my desktop, laptop and sometimes my 360 connected to my monitors. It is nice have these connections so you don't have to keep switch cables. Hdmi is also needed for me since my laptop doesn't have dual link nor the 360. But if this is primarily for a desktop than it's fine.


----------



## jcde7ago

Pulled the trigger...went with the Achieva, as I don't actually like how high the Catleap's stand is.

I want this bad boy in time to play Mass Effect 3...and $400 for an IPS panel @ 2560x1440? If it lasts me 18-24 months, I would have gotten my money's worth. I'll finally have a monitor to actually tax my 590, which is overkill @ my current 1920x1200. Even without a warranty....as long as it doesn't explode/die, I can live with it.

Good thing I kept all the original packaging for my VW266H...at least I know I can sell this monitor for ~$200-220 after shipping (based on recent eBay listings)...and an upgrade to IPS and 2560x1440 for $200? Yes please!!!


----------



## Arkuatic

Hmm not sure if I should pull the trigger on this. Would you guys-if price didn't matter between catleap/achieva or ultrasharp 2711 go for? Only reason I haven't jumped is the lack of warranty since idk if it'll be dead next week. Though I dislike the AG.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Hmm not sure if I should pull the trigger on this. Would you guys-if price didn't matter between catleap/achieva or ultrasharp 2711 go for? Only reason I haven't jumped is the lack of warranty since idk if it'll be dead next week. Though I dislike the AG.


I did.

Yes, the lack of a warranty is a bummer - but honestly, at this price point....unless something absolutely horrible happens or you are the unluckiest person on earth - you'll probably get your money's worth out of this.

I can't stomach the thought of both the AG on the U2711 AND the fact that it costs about $1K after taxes. For $600 less....I can stomach the lack of a warranty. When mine gets to me, it'll be inspected with a fine-tooth comb, and if there is even a hint of damage, i'll flat out return it or just ask for an exchange. The risk is marginal and the gains....well....I think OP's pics speak for themselves.









Also, I asked my gf (she's Korean and can read/write Korean) to check out the Crossover one that was mentioned a page or two back - and she said there is just no way to work around the lack of international shipping. She even tried contacting the listed email, but it just bounced back as an invalid address. Your best bet is knowing someone who lives there who'll just ship it to you...lol.


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I did.
> Yes, the lack of a warranty is a bummer - but honestly, at this price point....unless something absolutely horrible happens or you are the unluckiest person on earth - you'll probably get your money's worth out of this.
> I can't stomach the thought of both the AG on the U2711 AND the fact that it costs about $1K after taxes. For $600 less....I can stomach the lack of a warranty. When mine gets to me, it'll be inspected with a fine-tooth comb, and if there is even a hint of damage, i'll flat out return it or just ask for an exchange. The risk is marginal and the gains....well....I think OP's pics speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I asked my gf (she's Korean and can read/write Korean) to check out the Crossover one that was mentioned a page or two back - and she said there is just no way to work around the lack of international shipping. She even tried contacting the listed email, but it just bounced back as an invalid address. Your best bet is knowing someone who lives there who'll just ship it to you...lol.


Should I get the squaretrade warranty offered by ebay?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Should I get the squaretrade warranty offered by ebay?


It will not apply since this monitor is not a product intended for sale in the US.


----------



## mikeawesome

why does it say d-sub in the title for the achieva ?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> why does it say d-sub in the title for the achieva ?


It's just referring to the VGA connector. The Achieva has DVI and VGA only. No HDMI.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-subminiature


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> It will not apply since this monitor is not a product intended for sale in the US.


Ebay offered it on the item page; still doesnt apply?


----------



## Joshcurry88

Has anyone seen the 10bit color one around anywhere. Also has anyone seen the prices of the 10 bit one.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Ebay offered it on the item page; still doesnt apply?


Still doesn't apply.

Yes, it is a bit misleading on SquareTrade's part, but any item not intended for sale in the US market is not actually covered....and i believe that even items sold "as-is" on eBay are not covered either, even if the warranty is being offered. There was a lot of noise behind these tactics a while back, and i haven't heard anything to suggest otherwise from SquareTrade.


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Still doesn't apply.
> Yes, it is a bit misleading on SquareTrade's part, but any item not intended for sale in the US market is not actually covered....and i believe that even items sold "as-is" on eBay are not covered either, even if the warranty is being offered. There was a lot of noise behind these tactics a while back, and i haven't heard anything to suggest otherwise from SquareTrade.


Should I aim for catleap or shimian; might as well give it a whirl. According to previous posts the monitors are EXACTLY the same aside from the stand though I am interested in a guarentee before I click buy.


----------



## Draygonn

$1200 for 4320x2560 triple screen!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Hmm not sure if I should pull the trigger on this. Would you guys-if price didn't matter between catleap/achieva or ultrasharp 2711 go for? Only reason I haven't jumped is the lack of warranty since idk if it'll be dead next week. Though I dislike the AG.


Just get TWO catleaps or achievas







. It'll still end up being cheaper than a u2711, and having an extra monitor lying around is about as good as a warranty gets. Also, even though my rig is right next to some huge windows, I love the lack of an AG coating.

Sorry for the delays with the follow up review, life is busy at home. This weekend, I'll have plenty of time to play around with this thing.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> why does it say d-sub in the title for the achieva ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's just referring to the VGA connector. The Achieva has DVI and VGA only. No HDMI.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-subminiature
Click to expand...

About that...










I may be missing something, but this is my first monitor with no VGA input. HDMI = DVI + audio though, so an hdmi adapter would be cheap.

And I just tried to use the OSD buttons. They're totally disabled, and feel different than the functional buttons.








No OSD. Your graphics card can do adjustments if needed, but this is truly a bare bones monitor if there ever was one.


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> About that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first monitor with no VGA input. HDMI = DVI + audio though, so an hdmi adapter would be cheap.
> 
> And I just tried to use the OSD buttons. They're totally disabled, and feel different than the functional buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No OSD. Your graphics card can do adjustments if needed, but this is truly a bare bones monitor if there ever was one.


Disabled OSD? Means you can't use a calibrator?


----------



## Nocturin

Why would the OSD be disabled? Does not computer.


----------



## Xevv

Price went up again to 439 on the catleaps.

Anyways I bought one, heres to hoping nothings wrong with it.


----------



## NameMakingSux

I noticed last night there were 4 left listed at 413 or whatever and also the 439 listing which states "with built in speaker" even though they're the exact same model. I doubt 4 sold overnight so he is likely just raising the price to squeeze more money out of people. Lame.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Disabled OSD? Means you can't use a calibrator?


You can still calibrate the monitor using your GPU.

I'll have my gf go through the Korean manual when mine arrives to make sure we aren't missing anything. Don't get why the OSD would be disabled either, but it's not exactly a deal-breaker when i can make the same adjustments to the picture with Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## Ocnewb

Demand and supply







. I think i will wait for a bit to see if the price comes down then i'll probably buy one as well.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> I noticed last night there were 4 left listed at 413 or whatever and also the 439 listing which states "with built in speaker" even though they're the exact same model. I doubt 4 sold overnight so he is likely just raising the price to squeeze more money out of people. Lame.


Yea I sent him a message yesterday since it was originally 389 this is the response I got.
Quote:


> $389 of this product was one of our staffs' mistake. He mistakenly measured the shipping cost lower than the normal cost and set the wrong price as $389. Sorry for it. That's the reason why the price went up. We beg your understanding in advance.
> By the way, as an event for the newly updated products, we have set the price of this product at the lowest price with no margin of profit. So the present price of this product won't go back to $389. Sorry.


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> About that...


Those look like vesa mounting points back there but I emailed the seller and he said the achieva doesn't have them. Am I seeing things


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Yea I sent him a message yesterday since it was originally 389 this is the response I got.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> $389 of this product was one of our staffs' mistake. He mistakenly measured the shipping cost lower than the normal cost and set the wrong price as $389. Sorry for it. That's the reason why the price went up. We beg your understanding in advance.
> By the way, as an event for the newly updated products, we have set the price of this product at the lowest price with no margin of profit. So the present price of this product won't go back to $389. Sorry.
Click to expand...

They raised the price on the Catleap one yeah, but the Shimian is still $405 and apparently there are more than 10 of them in stock


----------



## jcde7ago

Lol....OCN is giving this seller a ton of business!!! I mean it has to be us scooping these up...


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> I noticed last night there were 4 left listed at 413 or whatever and also the 439 listing which states "with built in speaker" even though they're the exact same model. I doubt 4 sold overnight so he is likely just raising the price to squeeze more money out of people. Lame.


There were two catleaps available for $413.90 this morning. A friend of mine bought the second to last one, and I bought the last one, so I know the last two sales were legit. The $439.90 listing was already there before the $413.90 listing sold out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It does not use same Panel as U2711. This is S-IPS, U2711 is H-IPS


They're both H-IPS, but the U2711 is anti-glare and has wide gamut CCFL backlighting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> According to Hazro's site, the WC model uses the S-IPS panel.
> 
> http://www.hazro.com/HZ27WC.php
> 
> Not sure where they got H-IPS from.


S-IPS is often used as a blanket term for all IPS panels. The letter doesn't really matter. Almost all IPS monitors are some form of H-IPS nowadays, which includes e-IPS.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

To OP:
Just to clear up some confusion, does the monitor in fact have some sort of VESA mounting on the back of it? I'm deciding to go with the Achieva because the CATLEAP doesn't have any sort of mounting system and I can easily buy a rotatable replacement mount.

Also, does the build quality/plastic construction make the monitor feel cheap? Does it look cheap from the front?

Lastly, what company shipped the monitor and did you have to sign at the door or did they drop it off?


----------



## Joshcurry88

In for the 413 catleap.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> In for the 413 catleap.


Catleap went up to around $440


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> To OP:
> Just to clear up some confusion, does the monitor in fact have some sort of VESA mounting on the back of it? I'm deciding to go with the Achieva because the CATLEAP doesn't have any sort of mounting system and I can easily buy a rotatable replacement mount.
> Also, does the build quality/plastic construction make the monitor feel cheap? Does it look cheap from the front?
> Lastly, what company shipped the monitor and did you have to sign at the door or did they drop it off?





The stand feels cheap, but as far as appearance goes, it doesn't look half bad.





I'll get back to you on shipping.

Sorry for not being able to post much. Ever since the review, I've spent about 10 minutes total with this monitor, and I won't have much time until tonight.


----------



## Xevv

http://www.ems-tracking.net/

Pretty sure he ships via them. At least thats what it claims in his auctions.
Quote:


> Items Will be Shipped by 'Expedited Flat Rate Shipping service'.
> Expedited Flat Rate Shipping Service (EMS) - FreeShipping, 3~5 days.


Anyone know of any semi cheap vesa mount stands that will fit a 27inch off the top of their head?


----------



## Geglamash

Wow, about 20 sold just in the last few days.
This is awesome!








I'll take pics whenever my Catleap arrives...ordered it two days ago.


----------



## youra6

Bought on Wednesday... still no shipping confirmation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Wow, about 20 sold just in the last few days.
> This is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take pics whenever my Catleap arrives...ordered it two days ago.


Did he send you a confirmation?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Bought on Wednesday... still no shipping confirmation.
> 
> Did he send you a confirmation?


I got a message a couple hours after I bought it asking if I wanted to upgrade to the speaker version for another $15. I respectfully declined, and got a nice, professional response thanking me for the quick reply.
I didn't get a tracking number, and judging by OP's review, it sounds like he didn't get one either.
I'm not worried since eBay buyer protection is excellent should a problem arise.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I got a message a couple hours after I bought it asking if I wanted to upgrade to the speaker version for another $15. I respectfully declined, and got a nice, professional response thanking me for the quick reply.
> I didn't get a tracking number, and judging by OP's review, it sounds like he didn't get one either.
> I'm not worried since eBay buyer protection is excellent should a problem arise.


Not worried, just super anxious.


----------



## Arkuatic

Jumping the gun here, Catleap or Shimian? Hitting the buy button as soon as I get a solid answer.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Sigh... if this was posted when I bought my u2311. Definitely wouldn't have minded spending the extra money on this








Hmm, but now it begs the question. Why are the Dell and Apple IPS monitors much more expensive, even though they use the same panel? Is it purely because of warranty?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> Sigh... if this was posted when I bought my u2311. Definitely wouldn't have minded spending the extra money on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, but now it begs the question. Why are the Dell and Apple IPS monitors much more expensive, even though they use the same panel? Is it purely because of warranty?


Warranty and the vast amount of connectivity.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Warranty and the vast amount of connectivity.


Thought so. Then again, there is a 3 year warranty you can purchase from SquareTrade for $64. The standard warranty seems to cover everything the dell warranty covers except for dead pixels. Doesn't really specify anything about that.

Would love to buy a laptop for college + this monitor for more productivity


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Jumping the gun here, Catleap or Shimian? Hitting the buy button as soon as I get a solid answer.


Only difference is the stand but from what Im seeing the shimian has vesa mounts and the catleap doesnt so if you wanted a better stand you can buy the shimian for 35 less and pick up one. Thats what I did anyways.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Jumping the gun here, Catleap or Shimian? Hitting the buy button as soon as I get a solid answer.


I personally think the Catleap looks a little bit better, and has a nicer looking bezel.


----------



## brucethemoose

Finally omw home. I'll run that online monitor test and fire up Skyrim and a few other games, but is there anything else anyone wants to know about the monitor?


----------



## SherrytoN

Would you guys recommend me to sell my Dell U3011 for $1,000, and get 2 or 3 of these monitors for an eyefinity set up?


----------



## Phinominal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> Would you guys recommend me to sell my Dell U3011 for $1,000, and get 2 or 3 of these monitors for an eyefinity set up?


Hope you have the gpu juice to game on them.


----------



## youra6

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Phinominal*
> 
> Hope you have the gpu juice to game on them.


Methinks that he will be using it for work, multimedia and not for gaming


----------



## Ocnewb

That is true. With 2/3 of these monitors for Eyefinity, you will need 7970s or the 6GB version of 7970 imo if you want to max out the games at that res.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> Would you guys recommend me to sell my Dell U3011 for $1,000, and get 2 or 3 of these monitors for an eyefinity set up?


----------



## SherrytoN

I can get 2 x 7950. Would that be as good? But you guys didn't answer my question :[


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> I can get 2 x 7950. Would that be as good? But you guys didn't answer my question :[


Buy one now, and if you like it, buy 2 more.


----------



## Ocnewb

2x 7950 are pretty good. Well if i were you, i would do that. How much for a U3011 again? Around $1000 right? I would sell it then get 2x of this and still have some $ left.


----------



## SteveCme

G'day Bruce!







Good Review!
I am one of theose 4 other people who bought the Achieva 27 inch from Dreamseller. I have just EMS tracked it and its in Vancouver, 100 KM away! I cannot wait to get it! I had bought myself a BENQ 27 inch monitor ( VA panel, LED backlight ) at Christmas and took it back 2 days later! Bad lag problem, noticeable streaking and off axis color shift which I wasn't expecting with a VA panel. I'm not a gamer, I'm a videographer and the red lag from fingertips when someone was simply waving their hand was terrible. The Achieva was a gamble for me based on my Korean friends' translation of a review. From reading your review it looks like I made a good choice. I'll be posting more when it arrives. Oh BTW it has a switching mode external power supply which will run on AC between 110 and 230 volts.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> 2x 7950 are pretty good. Well if i were you, i would do that. How much for a U3011 again? Around $1000 right? I would sell it then get 2x of this and still have some $ left.


Used U3011s run for about $1100 on average.

Sell it, buy one of these...with $600-700 leftover, just sit on that cash until Kepler drops or sell your 6970, then use the money from that and the $600-700 to get a pair of 7950s and STILL have money leftover.

Achieva Shimian 2560x1440 + 2x 7950s (or Kepler) would be lightyears better than a U3011 + 1x 6970.


----------



## SherrytoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Used U3011s run for about $1100 on average.
> Sell it, buy one of these...with $600-700 leftover, just sit on that cash until Kepler drops or sell your 6970, then use the money from that and the $600-700 to get a pair of 7950s and STILL have money leftover.
> Achieva Shimian 2560x1440 + 2x 7950s (or Kepler) would be lightyears better than a U3011 + 1x 6970.


This makes more sense lol. Thanks


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> That is true. With 2/3 of these monitors for Eyefinity, you will need 7970s or the 6GB version of 7970 imo if you want to max out the games at that res.


LOL max out on triple 2560x1440. I think with quad 7970's you won't be near 60fps in BF3. I await someone giving it a shot though... Maybe a quad gpu with full time dice.


----------



## SJetski71

Hi all,

New member here, i have lurked this helpful community for a long time and this thread has finally motivated me to become a contributing member. I'd like to thank everyone for the info and links they've provided, especially Brucethemoose and Windfire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> The OSD menu is accessed through a button on the back of the monitor.


Windfire if i may ask a question, you mention that the OSD menu is accessed by that button on the back, are you able to confirm that the OSD menu worked for you, or? I ask because Brucethemoose mentioned that his menu button is either disabled or just not working.

And can anyone confirm if there is a separate control for the backlight setting? Forgive me if it was already mentioned but I've read this thread twice and don't recall if it was specified.

I may purchase this monitor tomorrow/Saturday but was hoping to get some confirmation on the OSD menu. Personally i feel that it 's important to have an OSD menu for proper calibration but i admit i am no expert on the subject either. I know it was suggested earlier but i have never been a fan of *video driver* calibration results btw.

Many thanks in advance for any insight or confirmation.

Edit: I just found out that the HP HP ZR2740w doesn't come with an OSD menu either, so i take it that it isn't a big deal (?)


----------



## bula

Damn it...my hp zr2740w arrived today...but wasn't home to sign for it...

will get it Monday...should have waited for this instead...


----------



## windfire

*@*SJetski71

First off, welcome to OCN!

*Actually I am not sure if the Shimian QH 270 Lite model has a working OSD or not as I do not have the monitor. * I was just pointing out those buttons on the back which are supposed for accessing the OSD menu.

(Obviously the Source button should not work because there is only one input source (DL-DVI) for the Lite model. And when the Menu button is pressed down, the OSD menu is supposed to come on the screen and you can then use the four Arrows buttons to access different features.)

*Basically Yamakasi produces the Catleap and Achieva produces the Shimian. In China, there are similar 2**nd* *tier companies producing equivalent monitors based on the same LG LM270WQ1 panel. And I do know these Chinese counterparts have a functional OSD menu for the basic model as I read a Chinese end user's mention of basic OSD functions like speaker volume +/-, brightness +/-, contrast +/-...etc.*

*Perhaps Achieva disables these functions of the Shimian Lite model while the Chinese counterparts keep them.*

I think a few people here also order the Catleap version. It will be interesting for them to check whether their OSD menu is functional or not.


----------



## SJetski71

Thank you for the welcome and your followup Windfire. Everything that you said makes perfect sense, and i realize that seemingly identical displays can have different features enabled or disabled for the export market.

I would pony up the extra if Catleap owners can confirm that the OSD menu works for them.

I also wonder if the stripped down Shimian being sold has a seperate setting to adjust the backlight (?) I have read this thread twice now and never noticed it being specified. I'll re-read the thread again to be sure but confirmation on the backlight would be extremely helpful as well.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> Thank you for the welcome and your followup Windfire. Everything that you said makes perfect sense, and i realize that seemingly identical displays can have different features enabled or disabled for the export market.
> I would pony up the extra if Catleap owners can confirm that the OSD menu works for them.
> I also wonder if the stripped down Shimian being sold has a seperate setting to adjust the backlight (?) I have read this thread twice now and never noticed it being specified. I'll re-read the thread again to be sure but confirmation on the backlight would be extremely helpful as well.




Well, there are buttons to adjust the brightness of the backlight, if that's what you mean. They work just fine.


----------



## SJetski71

Thank you for chiming in and providing confirmation Brucethemoose. Please forgive me if i seem a little befuddled since it has been a hectic week for me.

Now the only thing i'm hoping for is info on whether the Catleap has an OSD menu, but otherwise i now feel a lot more comfortable if i decide to go with the Shimian.

Great stuff, i'm very glad you introduced these models to us


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> Thank you for chiming in and providing confirmation Brucethemoose. Please forgive me if i seem a little befuddled since it has been a hectic week for me.
> Now the only thing i'm hoping for is info on whether the Catleap has an OSD menu, but otherwise i now feel a lot more comfortable if i decide to go with the Shimian.
> Great stuff, i'm very glad you introduced these models to us


I'll get my Shimian hopefully within a week, and i'll have my Korean gf go through the manual and see if it says anything about OSD functionality.

Definitely glad to hear that the backlight is adjustable though!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I hope the group buy goes ahead, I'd be keen for a catleap!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> I hope the group buy goes ahead, I'd be keen for a catleap!


Group buy was already cancelled. It is logistically very difficult to trust a single person or a couple of people with thousands and thousands of dollars for something like this for more than, say, 10-20 people....and there would undoubtedly be probably over 100 people that would want/need to jump on a group buy in order for it to happen. It's not worth waiting.

Pull the trigger now, before the 20-25+ of us OCN'ers that already bought an Achieva or Catleap get our monitors and REALLY make these monitors popular....The longer people wait on these, the closer they're going to get at being priced at $500+....and then the savings one would have gotten by waiting forever for a group buy to form would be non-existent anyways.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> I hope the group buy goes ahead, I'd be keen for a catleap!


Outside of Steam 4-pack sales, group buys are prohibited. Sorry to be bearer of bad news. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Group buy was already cancelled. It is logistically very difficult to trust a single person or a couple of people with thousands and thousands of dollars for something like this for more than, say, 10-20 people....and there would undoubtedly be probably over 100 people that would want/need to jump on a group buy in order for it to happen. It's not worth waiting.
> Pull the trigger now, before the 20-25+ of us OCN'ers that already bought an Achieva or Catleap get our monitors and REALLY make these monitors popular....The longer people wait on these, the closer they're going to get at being priced at $500+....and then the savings one would have gotten by waiting forever for a group buy to form would be non-existent anyways.


Not that it matters now anyways, Achieva gave us a quote; price was 320 dollars shipped for 30 panels. For us to ship it to you guys, that would have been an extra 20 dollars or so. So the savings per monitor would have been around 50 dollars.


----------



## Nano5656

hmm. someone with enough capital could theoritically buy 30 of these monitors and make a few bucks over here. haha


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> hmm. someone with enough capital could theoritically buy 30 of these monitors and make a few bucks over here. haha


I was actually tempted as I do have available funds but then again I would need 30 buyers guarenteed and the profit margin would be minimal for the work









Think I'll be picking one up today.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Not that it matters now anyways, Achieva gave us a quote; price was 320 dollars shipped for 30 panels. For us to ship it to you guys, that would have been an extra 20 dollars or so. So the savings per monitor would have been around 50 dollars.


Just wait until this REALLY starts snowballing, like jcde7ago said. I hope he doesn't, but I get the feeling Dream Seller's gonna hike up prices.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> I was actually tempted as I do have available funds but then again I would need 30 buyers guarenteed and the profit margin would be minimal for the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll be picking one up today.


That would be awesome, but wait to see if anyone receives DOAs. A single DOA could ruin your profit margin.But I don't think finding buyers would be a problem









On a different note, I added a FAQ section. With all the traffic this thread is getting, this should save quite a bit of reading, and clear things up for everyone. If I missed anything big, just ask.


----------



## Panzer22

Honestly you guys are trying to make me spend $400 I don't have, LOL! I'm trying to pay off credit cards, get wisdom teeth removed, and quit my job,lol. Can someone who has the monitor please tell me just how glossy the screen is? The gloss on my ASUS VG236HE did a number on my eyes --I never even tried the 3d. Sold it off to a coworker, honestly how glossy is it, or does it just appear glossy cause of the light shining.


----------



## jcde7ago

BioWare and Achieva need to team up with a marketing campaign for the Mass Effect 3 launch to advertise these monitors...think of how many of these things would sell:

"PREPARE TO TAKE EARTH BACK BY EQUIPPING YOURSELF WITH THIS EXTREMELY HIGH-QUALITY 27" 2560x1440 IPS MONITOR FOR LESS THAN HALF THE PRICE OF THE COMPARABLE U2711! THE REAPERS WILL SURELY TURN AROUND AND HEAD BACK HOME TO MAKE SURE THEY GET THEIR ORDER IN WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!"


----------



## Panzer22

Like wise would there be any coating I could put on this monitor if I found the gloss just too strong? Honestly I wish I hadn't gotten my U3011, cost me $250 in restocking fees, money I could have put towards this.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzer22*
> 
> Honestly you guys are trying to make me spend $400 I don't have, LOL! I'm trying to pay off credit cards, get wisdom teeth removed, and quit my job,lol. Can someone who has the monitor please tell me just how glossy the screen is? The gloss on my ASUS VG236HE did a number on my eyes --I never even tried the 3d. Sold it off to a coworker, honestly how glossy is it, or does it just appear glossy cause of the light shining.


Well, I'm the only one who has it now, so...

Yes, it's very glossy, as that same light isn't shining in the anti-gloss Samsung TV. Generally, this is desirable trait for a monitor with such a high resolution, as an anti gloss coating can make text much harder to read.

Personally, I have this monitor set up right next to a HUGE window. I like this glossy display more than the anti gloss display I had, but if glossy just ain't your thing, this ain't your monitor. There are plenty of 120hz displays with AG coatings, and I've seen the non glossy HP Zr2740w as low as $550 before.


----------



## Panzer22

Thank you for the fast reply. I'm afraid I have VERY sensitive eyes, even most AG coatings kill them. I have spent a fair bit of money on returnig monitors that don't agree with me. The only thing that works is U2311 and Asus ML238. I worry the coating on the ZR2740w is just too strong for me (as it has for many people). At the price I may just go for it (the Achieva), let me see if I can sell of some of my extra u2311 on ebay


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzer22*
> 
> Thank you for the fast reply. I'm afraid I have VERY sensitive eyes, even most AG coatings kill them. I have spent a fair bit of money on returnig monitors that don't agree with me. The only thing that works is U2311 and Asus ML238. I worry the coating on the ZR2740w is just too strong for me (as it has for many people). At the price I may just go for it (the Achieva), let me see if I can sell of some of my extra u2311 on ebay


Even if you end up not liking the Achieva for whatever reason, i am certain that you will have no issues finding a buyer for it.


----------



## Panzer22

Quote:


> Even if you end up not liking the Achieva for whatever reason, i am certain that you will have no issues finding a buyer for it.


GOOD POINT!
I also want to clear something else up, seems I'm missing something, is there any chance of damaging it by giving it 120v instead of 240? The ebay page recommends a transformer.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzer22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you end up not liking the Achieva for whatever reason, i am certain that you will have no issues finding a buyer for it.
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD POINT!
> I also want to clear something else up, seems I'm missing something, is there any chance of damaging it by giving it 120v instead of 240? The ebay page recommends a transformer.
Click to expand...

The power brick is already a step-down transformer - just use a standard/generic power cable for monitors/etc. that's appropriate for your outlet and it will work just fine.


----------



## jumpdownlow

hmmm, is it mountable without the bezel because i think that bezel looks really ugly.


----------



## tcboy88

http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=slr_review&no=252&nsk=1.1330154781.bba51d9303f1b65cfb8cc952e5446f39
review for catleap, has video clip showing good viewing angle

i haven pull my trigger on these 27 monitors yet
been thinking how to get rid of my u2312hm, do dell have refund policy?


----------



## Panzer22

Quote:


> i haven pull my trigger on these 27 monitors yet
> been thinking how to get rid of my u2312hm, do dell have refund policy?


If you bought directly from Dell you have to return within 21 days of date of purchase. even if its a few days over that i would call them and see. just remember to be patient with their phone service it is slow and they dont speak good english, but they will take care of you in the end. If you cant return just sell it on ebay.


----------



## Phinominal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Those are just stock photos; same monitor, same weird bezel.
> Even with the Catleap, they show a uniform, same size bezel all the way around. Of course, in actuality the bottom is slightly wider.


I ask becuase the model # is QH270-IPSB vs QH270-Lite, not sure if there is a difference


----------



## BBGunWB

If you look at Brucethemoose's pics, you'll see his box says QH270-IPSBS.

Pretty sure its the same thing.

BB


----------



## BBGunWB

PS - linked here from [H]ardOCP. Nice find, Bruce.

Thinking I'm going to order the Catleap, looks like it has a DVI and Dsub input, which implies a scaler, no?

BB


----------



## Phinominal

ahhh makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Agenesis

Wow the tampered glass one is really sexy. I wonder if it has a vesa mount. Glass guarantees no AG coating too.

Image shows the back but it inconveniently blocks the place where a vesa mount should be, lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














I see starcraft


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> They're the same thing i believe, ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSB is just the basic model. ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSBS, which the OP got has speakers, if I recall someone in the thread was messaged by seller if they wanted to upgrade to speakers for $15 more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> If you look at Brucethemoose's pics, you'll see his box says QH270-IPSBS.
> Pretty sure its the same thing.
> BB


Check out OP's pic, despite the same model number his screenshot shows the bezels:


----------



## mikeawesome

damn I rather have tempered glass than speakers


----------



## Phinominal

Hey OP, does it seem like the bezel/housing are somewhat removable?


----------



## Joshcurry88

That one with the glass looks amazing. I might be selling a capleap on here once its delivered to get the money for the one with the glass.


----------



## jumpdownlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> That one with the glass looks amazing. I might be selling a capleap on here once its delivered to get the money for the one with the glass.


You realize that's an artist rendition of the monitor and not a photograph of the monitor. Buying that one, you might just be in for a disappointment when you find out its the same as OP's monitor.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> If you look at Brucethemoose's pics, you'll see his box says QH270-IPSBS.
> Pretty sure its the same thing.
> BB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Wow the tampered glass one is really sexy. I wonder if it has a vesa mount. Glass guarantees no AG coating too.
> Image shows the back but it inconveniently blocks the place where a vesa mount should be, lol.
> 
> I see starcraft


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Check out OP's pic, despite the same model number his screenshot shows the bezels:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> damn I rather have tempered glass than speakers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phinominal*
> 
> Hey OP, does it seem like the bezel/housing are somewhat removable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> That one with the glass looks amazing. I might be selling a capleap on here once its delivered to get the money for the one with the glass.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> You realize that's an artist rendition of the monitor and not a photograph of the monitor. Buying that one, you might just be in for a disappointment when you find out its the same as OP's monitor.


Hey guys, I jsut had my korean roommate translate this image from the above "spoiler alert":



and the two things from the bottom say glass and speakers, which seem to imply that the ipsb has NO speakers, but YES on the glass.

Take it as you will. Now I'm REALLY interested in this monitor!


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Has anyone in the US have to pay import taxes for this monitor?


----------



## Remix65

i know we all complain about the price tags of dell, hp, hazro and especially nec monitors. but buying a warrantyless monitor from across the world is what's hot on ocn now? one of you is gonna get one with dead pixels then what?
another one's gonna get one that will fail in weeks then what?
another one of you will get one doa. then what?

that $700 dell monitor doesnt seem to expensive now.. i'd rather spend $700 and be covered than play russian roullette with $400.


----------



## Remix65

my feeling is that the big players have something planned under their sleeves and have sold or are selling these panels to these smaller companies for now making way for the newer stuff. maybe the next 2560x1440 120hz ips monitors are around the corner.

the big "corporate greed" players would shut them down by either buying them up or just using the trade agreements to shut em down. trade agreements are there "to protect consumers".








they are sort of credible that they are korean products. if they were chinese they'd definitely be junk lol.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i know we all complain about the price tags of dell, hp, hazro and especially nec monitors. but buying a warrantyless monitor from across the world is what's hot on ocn now? one of you is gonna get one with dead pixels then what?
> another one's gonna get one that will fail in weeks then what?
> another one of you will get one doa. then what?
> 
> that $700 dell monitor doesnt seem to expensive now.. i'd rather spend $700 and be covered than play russian roullette with $400.


You say it like there is a high chance of getting a dead pixel...these are the same panel as the Dell and Apple 27". The chance of it having a dead pixel is pretty damn low.

Also, if it is DoA and within 7 days, you can return for a refund or replacement on their cost.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> PS - linked here from [H]ardOCP. Nice find, Bruce.
> Thinking I'm going to order the Catleap, looks like it has a DVI and Dsub input, which implies a scaler, no?
> BB


I hope so. Everyone's orders should come in next week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phinominal*
> 
> Hey OP, does it seem like the bezel/housing are somewhat removable?


Not particularly. There aren't many visible screws, and the plastic feels pretty solid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> Has anyone in the US have to pay import taxes for this monitor?


I didn't as far as I know. Like someone else said, it may be the free trade agreement, or it may be the fact that my seller marks it as a "gift".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i know we all complain about the price tags of dell, hp, hazro and especially nec monitors. but buying a warrantyless monitor from across the world is what's hot on ocn now? one of you is gonna get one with dead pixels then what?
> another one's gonna get one that will fail in weeks then what?
> another one of you will get one doa. then what?
> that $700 dell monitor doesnt seem to expensive now.. i'd rather spend $700 and be covered than play russian roullette with $400.


Lol, if it comes in doa, just buy another one. It'll still be about the same as a American 1440p monitor.

But your'e right, that's the catch. Buying this monitor is a gamble: if something goes wrong, there's no US manufacturer standing behind it to help you out.

EDIT: Also what's with the rumors of the glass on the Catleap? My achieva does't have a glass screen, but if the catleap does, it's a tremendous bargain. I'm hoping someone gets a Catleap in soon, so they can give us info about that one.


----------



## windfire

*I can read a little Korean but not as good as someone's GF though.*



*The last 2 entries are for Speakers and Glass.*

*Gmarket advertizes the Shimian QH270 Lite as a sub model of IPSBS (see my post #24) and so it is not exactly the IPSBS. The difference is it has the glass face same as the IPSB,* I think*.* (Edit: bruce just confirms in the post above that the Lite does not have a glass screen)

*Regarding the dead pixel, I can share a little of what is happening in the Chinese market. 2**nd* *tier companies are selling equivalent monitors in China. Not only the basic model is being sold, higher end models (with more inputs) are also being sold (with higher price, of course). All these monitors are advertized to come with panels of 2 grading:- 'A+' and 'A' .*

*'A+' refers to perfect panel that guarantee zero dead/bright pixels. 'A' only has 3-pixel policy. Exactly the same model with same panel but with 2 gradings. The price difference is about US$25 to $30.* The buyer makes the choice when ordering.

*This info about 2 gradings is useful for reference because all these monitors (Shimian, Catleap, Crossover, all Chinese counterparts) use the same LG panel. It could be Shimian and Catleap only build their monitors with A+ panel while the Chinese counterparts use both. (And kudos to the Chinese sellers because they make this clear and up front to the buyers so that the buyers have a choice of either panel.) Or, Shimian and Catleap also use both gradings too.*

*So, I think if one gets a Shimian/Catleap and finds zero dead/bright pixel, he can celebrate. If 1/2/3 bad pixels are found, then has to swallow them hard. (My Korean is far from enough to look for this dead pixel policy in Shimian website. Perhaps someone else can.)*


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> *I can read a little Korean but not as good as someone's GF though.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The last 2 entries are for Speakers and Glass.*
> 
> *Gmarket advertizes the Shimian QH270 Lite as a sub model of IPSBS (see my post #24) and so it is not exactly the IPSBS. The difference is it has the glass face same as the IPSB,* _I think_*.* (_Edit: bruce just confirms in the post above that the Lite does not have a glass screen_)
> 
> *Regarding the dead pixel, I can share a little of what is happening in the Chinese market. 2**nd* *tier companies are selling equivalent monitors in China. Not only the basic model is being sold, higher end models (with more inputs) are also being sold (with higher price, of course). All these monitors are advertized to come with panels of 2 grading:- 'A+' and 'A' .*
> 
> *'A+' refers to perfect panel that guarantee zero dead/bright pixels. 'A' only has 3-pixel policy. Exactly the same model with same panel but with 2 gradings. The price difference is about US$25 to $30.* The buyer makes the choice when ordering.
> 
> *This info about 2 gradings is useful for reference because all these monitors (Shimian, Catleap, Crossover, all Chinese counterparts) use the same LG panel. It could be Shimian and Catleap only build their monitors with A+ panel while the Chinese counterparts use both. (And kudos to the Chinese sellers because they make this clear and up front to the buyers so that the buyers have a choice of either panel.) Or, Shimian and Catleap also use both gradings too.*
> 
> *So, I think if one gets a Shimian/Catleap and finds zero dead/bright pixel, he can celebrate. If 1/2/3 bad pixels are found, then has to swallow them hard. (My Korean is far from enough to look for this dead pixel policy in Shimian website. Perhaps someone else can.)*


Thanks for the input!
I'm not sure about the dead pixel thing either, but on the eBay page it says "Zero bright dot". Are they referring to no bad pixels or something else? Dead/stuck pixels aren't that big of a deal anyways.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> *I can read a little Korean but not as good as someone's GF though.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The last 2 entries are for Speakers and Glass.*
> 
> *Gmarket advertizes the Shimian QH270 Lite as a sub model of IPSBS (see my post #24) and so it is not exactly the IPSBS. The difference is it has the glass face same as the IPSB,* _I think_*.* (_Edit: bruce just confirms in the post above that the Lite does not have a glass screen_)
> 
> *Regarding the dead pixel, I can share a little of what is happening in the Chinese market. 2**nd* *tier companies are selling equivalent monitors in China. Not only the basic model is being sold, higher end models (with more inputs) are also being sold (with higher price, of course). All these monitors are advertized to come with panels of 2 grading:- 'A+' and 'A' .*
> 
> *'A+' refers to perfect panel that guarantee zero dead/bright pixels. 'A' only has 3-pixel policy. Exactly the same model with same panel but with 2 gradings. The price difference is about US$25 to $30.* The buyer makes the choice when ordering.
> 
> *This info about 2 gradings is useful for reference because all these monitors (Shimian, Catleap, Crossover, all Chinese counterparts) use the same LG panel. It could be Shimian and Catleap only build their monitors with A+ panel while the Chinese counterparts use both. (And kudos to the Chinese sellers because they make this clear and up front to the buyers so that the buyers have a choice of either panel.) Or, Shimian and Catleap also use both gradings too.*
> 
> *So, I think if one gets a Shimian/Catleap and finds zero dead/bright pixel, he can celebrate. If 1/2/3 bad pixels are found, then has to swallow them hard. (My Korean is far from enough to look for this dead pixel policy in Shimian website. Perhaps someone else can.)*


Nope, no glass. I wonder why the lowest end model is the only one with glass.

As far as the dead pixel policies go, that's interesting. I can't read Korean, but as far as I can tell, nothing on Achieva's home page suggests a no dead pixel policy. I would only hope that they use A+ panels (which is very possible, as mine has no dead pixels), but since it isn't clear, we won't know until someone gets a bad monitor.


----------



## brucethemoose

I decided to put up a poll for everyone who ordered these monitors. Vote if yours comes in fine or DOA, as it'll help everyone assess the risk of buying one. If the Korean manufacturers use the same A+ / A monitor grades windfire said chinese vendors do, then this'll tells us whether Achieva and Catleap use A+ or A panels.

1st vote!


----------



## jumpdownlow

So, this one from China says its 2560*1440 at 120HZ 0.o.
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/521971363/FULL_HD_27_inch_LED_Monitor.html
what the panel 0.o
Quote:


> This is a style of 27inch led monitor...beautiful, like a cute girl ; stable performance stuns the tough man.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> So, this one from China says its 2560*1440 at 120HZ 0.o.
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/521971363/FULL_HD_27_inch_LED_Monitor.html
> what the panel 0.o


That's just shady. As far as I know, 2560x1440 at 120hz is impossible with DVI and Displayport.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> So, this one from China says its 2560*1440 at 120HZ 0.o.
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/521971363/FULL_HD_27_inch_LED_Monitor.html
> what the panel 0.o
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a style of 27inch led monitor...beautiful, like a cute girl ; stable performance stuns the tough man.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherrytoN

I would like to ask a question before making a purchase. Bruce, you said the stand is horrible, but is it tolerable?

The other thing I was wondering if 8 bit and 10 bit are very noticeable from each other? Or are they only noticeable to the eyes of a professional?

Thanks everyone for their input!


----------



## NameMakingSux

Part of the description for that monitor on that page reads "This is a style of 27inch led monitor...beautiful, like a cute girl ; stable performance stuns the tough man." xD


----------



## malikq86

glossy ips sure sounds sexy (some people manually remove the anti-glare coating as well)...i just don't have the ball for international orders nor removing ag coating myself. lol. looks like a good monitor.









now only if they made a glossy 120hz ips 16:10 ratio monitor....my world would be complete. im calling BS on the China monitor above.


----------



## Agenesis

I'm set on buying one, but having a hard time deciding on which model. The glass looks nice but I don't want to sacrifice all the extra inputs. No 10 bit depth on the glass version too, it'll be another itch to scratch alongside the missing inputs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## John-117

I'm sure this has already been mentioned, but at currently 28 pages I can't read them all.
This Shimian seems to be the same as the Hazro HZ27WC. Obviously, they are made at the same factory.
http://www.hazro.co.uk/HZ27WC.php

Here is the review:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/hazro_hz27wa.htm

Maybe they are different grade, but I'd bet they are the same.
The Hazro is 530€ without shipping and the Shimian is 300€ shipped.

Personally, I'd buy the QH270 tomorrow, if the Z68 supported 2560x1440 over HDMI. It doesn't, so I'll have to wait for my 7970.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I'm set on buying one, but having a hard time deciding on which model. The glass looks nice but I don't want to sacrifice all the extra inputs. No 10 bit depth on the glass version too, it'll be another itch to scratch alongside the missing inputs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just go with the Achieva Shimian IPSBS model - I pulled the trigger on it a few days ago (I think i'm in the top 3-4 people along with the OP to make the leap). I think it's also the only model that the Dream-Seller guy is selling on eBay....the other seller is selling the IPSB model...and it seems like with the lack of 10-bit depth, tempered glass is honestly not a deal breaker. Most IPS panels don't use tempered glass anyways. Aside from that...OP confirmed that the IPSBS model he received has vesa mounts in the back, not sure about the IPSB...so that's another plus for the IPSBS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> I'm sure this has already been mentioned, but at currently 28 pages I can't read them all.
> This Shimian seems to be the same as the Hazro HZ27WC. Obviously, they are made at the same factory.
> http://www.hazro.co.uk/HZ27WC.php
> Here is the review:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/hazro_hz27wa.htm
> Maybe they are different grade, but I'd bet they are the same.
> The Hazro is 530€ without shipping and the Shimian is 300€ shipped.
> Personally, I'd buy the QH270 tomorrow, if the Z68 supported 2560x1440 over HDMI. It doesn't, so I'll have to wait for my 7970.


Yes, Achieva is Hazro's OEM. The Shimian and the Hazro use the exact same LG panels....so at the ~$400 shipped that the Shimians are going for, it is quite a steal. Just keep in mind that your only input option on the QH270 is a single dual-link DVI.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Just go with the Achieva Shimian IPSBS model - I pulled the trigger on it a few days ago (I think i'm in the top 3-4 people along with the OP to make the leap). I think it's also the only model that the Dream-Seller guy is selling on eBay....the other seller is selling the IPSB model...and it seems like with the lack of 10-bit depth, tempered glass is honestly not a deal breaker. Most IPS panels don't use tempered glass anyways. Aside from that...OP confirmed that the IPSBS model he received has vesa mounts in the back, not sure about the IPSB...so that's another plus for the IPSBS.
> Yes, Achieva is Hazro's OEM. The Shimian and the Hazro use the exact same LG panels....so at the ~$400 shipped that the Shimians are going for, it is quite a steal. Just keep in mind that your only input option on the QH270 is a single dual-link DVI.


From looking over the pic now I see that the tampered glass model has a vesa mount too, and I think in the end I'm going to regret not getting the tempered glass more than having fewer inputs, since it'll be a bigger factor in deciding user experience. 1440p...here I come!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> From looking over the pic now I see that the tampered glass model has a vesa mount too, and I think in the end I'm going to regret not getting the tempered glass more than having fewer inputs, since it'll be a bigger factor in deciding user experience. 1440p...here I come!


Do let us know for sure how glossy the IPSB model is compared to the IPSBS one...the tempered glass seems to be the only difference between the two, and from all the product pictures, they're making it seem like the IPSB one is somehow more reflective/glossy...so be sure to post pics if that's true. The OP's pics already seem like it's the perfect balance of glossy-ness since it doesn't have AG coating, so I hope that the tempered glass one doesn't turn out _*too*_ glossy for you.


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I decided to put up a poll for everyone who ordered these monitors. Vote if yours comes in fine or DOA, as it'll help everyone assess the risk of buying one. If the Korean manufacturers use the same A+ / A monitor grades windfire said chinese vendors do, then this'll tells us whether Achieva and Catleap use A+ or A panels.
> 1st vote!


I remember i read in danawa user comments part
where the yamasaki representative will reply to user questions
he say yamasaki use A~B grade panels
i will find the link for u guys

edit: so i FINALLY found the information and link
but this information is posted in the Soon to be release model "catleap q270 led multi", which has vga and hdmi input
but it is in korean, so pls use google translate
or see the picture i post below
http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?blogSection=4&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=13735&cate_c3=14883&cate_c4=15045&depth=4&prod_c=1609850


----------



## alricking

HI please can someone explain what's the difference between: CATLEAP Q270 LED 2560X1440 WQHD 27" DVI-D Dual Computer Monitor Built-in speaker VS ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD 2560x1440 16:9 D-Sub Computer Monitor

THEY BOTH IPS RIGHT and GLOSSY? anything else difference or similar ?? I just pulled trigger on CATLEAP Q270 LED 2560X1440 WQHD 27" but then I just read someone post saying CATLEAP Q270 LED 2560X1440 WQHD 27" is not glossy is it true?


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> From looking over the pic now I see that the tampered glass model has a vesa mount too, and I think in the end I'm going to regret not getting the tempered glass more than having fewer inputs, since it'll be a bigger factor in deciding user experience. 1440p...here I come!


*I do not think you have any choice regarding the number of inputs, from ebay offers mentioned in this thread.*

*Shimian QH270 Lite (~ IPSBS) and IPSB (both by dream-seller) and Catleap Q270 (by dcsamsungmall) all have only one input (DL DVI), ASAIK.*

*The difference between the Lite (~IPSBS) and the IPSB is the former has speakers but no glass while the latter has no speaker but glass. But both have the same number of input, namely 1.*


----------



## alricking

" I do not think you have any choice regarding the number of inputs, from ebay offers mentioned in this thread.

Shimian QH270 Lite (~ IPSBS) and IPSB (both by dream-seller) and Catleap Q270 (by dcsamsungmall) all have only one input (DL DVI), ASAIK.

The difference between the Lite (~IPSBS) and the IPSB is the former has speakers but no glass while the latter has no speaker but glass. But both have the same number of input, namely 1. "

Hi windfire, can you please explain or email me whats the difference between CATLEAP Q270 LED 2560X1440 WQHD 27" DVI-D Dual Computer Monitor Built-in speaker VS ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD 2560x1440 16:9 D-Sub Computer Monitor.

I am confuse ..are they both glossy right? thats my major factor..i want glossy.?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> " I do not think you have any choice regarding the number of inputs, from ebay offers mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Shimian QH270 Lite (~ IPSBS) and IPSB (both by dream-seller) and Catleap Q270 (by dcsamsungmall) all have only one input (DL DVI), ASAIK.
> 
> The difference between the Lite (~IPSBS) and the IPSB is the former has speakers but no glass while the latter has no speaker but glass. But both have the same number of input, namely 1. "
> Hi windfire, can you please explain or email me whats the difference between CATLEAP Q270 LED 2560X1440 WQHD 27" DVI-D Dual Computer Monitor Built-in speaker VS ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD 2560x1440 16:9 D-Sub Computer Monitor.
> I am confuse ..are they both glossy right? thats my major factor..i want glossy.?


The only difference as far as we know is the stand...and the Catleap *may* have a VGA input in addition to the dual-link DVI one. Both the Catleap and Shimian lack AG-coating, so yes, they will be glossy/reflective.







Go take a look at the OP's pictures on page 11 if you want a good idea on what they're going to look like.


----------



## tcboy88

the catleap 1 will have 1 new version release very soon
"Q270 LED MULTI"
it will have 1 hdmi and 1 vga input
but it will probably cost alot more
as the shimian 1 with hdmi input cost almost 200usd more


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> That's just shady. As far as I know, 2560x1440 at 120hz is impossible with DVI and Displayport.


Displayport 1.2 has enough bandwidth for 2560x1440 @ 120hz.

2560x1440 @ 120hz - 15.75 Gbit (w/overhead) or 442.37 MHz.
Displayport 1.2 - 21.6 Gbit (720 MHz)


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Displayport 1.2 has enough bandwidth for 2560x1440 @ 120hz.
> 2560x1440 @ 120hz - 15.75 Gbit (w/overhead) or 442.37 MHz.
> Displayport 1.2 - 21.6 Gbit (720 MHz)


Yeah, good luck finding a 2560x1440 @ 120hz monitor. The more the pixels and/or the larger the screen, the harder it is to refresh faster, at least that's what I think.

I think I'm going to get one of these monitors, 300€ shipped when a Dell U2711 costs 630€ where I live.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Yeah, good luck finding a 2560x1440 @ 120hz monitor. The more the pixels and/or the larger the screen, the harder it is to refresh faster, at least that's what I think.
> I think I'm going to get one of these monitors, 300€ shipped when a Dell U2711 costs 630€ where I live.


Oh, I know they don't exist, it's too bad really, but they're definitely possible. You'd need a dp 1.2 video card also. Maybe in a few years


----------



## bigkahuna360

Okay somehow I managed to read 29 pages of posts about these monitors and not realize it but anyway.So which of these monitors is the best? And is the tempered glass any different than normal or no glass monitors?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> I would like to ask a question before making a purchase. Bruce, you said the stand is horrible, but is it tolerable?
> 
> The other thing I was wondering if 8 bit and 10 bit are very noticeable from each other? Or are they only noticeable to the eyes of a professional?
> 
> Thanks everyone for their input!


Yes, it's pretty bad, but completely tolerable. It has VESA mounts, so you can always buy yourself a better stand if needed.

Also, I'm not sure about 8 vs 10 bit.


----------



## Kand

To be honest, I don't really know why you're all so excited about this monitor.

I'm sorry, but in my opinion, that horrible backlight bleed, while it may be minimal compared to the samsung you came from, it's just not acceptable.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> I would like to ask a question before making a purchase. Bruce, you said the stand is horrible, but is it tolerable?
> 
> The other thing I was wondering if 8 bit and 10 bit are very noticeable from each other? Or are they only noticeable to the eyes of a professional?
> 
> Thanks everyone for their input!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's pretty bad, but completely tolerable. It has VESA mounts, so you can always buy yourself a better stand if needed.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure about 8 vs 10 bit.
Click to expand...

Sorry to ask twice but which is the best?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> To be honest, I don't really know why you're all so excited about this monitor.
> 
> I'm sorry, but in my opinion, that horrible backlight bleed, while it may be minimal compared to the samsung you came from, it's just not acceptable.


I would agree, but no AG and 1/2 the price of a u2711 speaks for itself. I've heard backlight bleed is worse when you first get a monitor (not sure how that works), and the bleed isn't nearly as dramatic during normal use.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> To be honest, I don't really know why you're all so excited about this monitor.
> I'm sorry, but in my opinion, that horrible backlight bleed, while it may be minimal compared to the samsung you came from, it's just not acceptable.


I believe Dell Ultrasharps have bad backlight bleeds too... it's the nature of having edge-lit monitors (you want thin, there's the trade-off unless we start getting OLED panels)


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I would agree, but no AG and 1/2 the price of a u2711 speaks for itself. I've heard backlight bleed is worse when you first get a monitor (not sure how that works), and the bleed isn't nearly as dramatic during normal use.


I'd still pick the U2711, really. I like my AG coating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> I believe Dell Ultrasharps have bad backlight bleeds too... it's the nature of having edge-lit monitors (you want thin, there's the trade-off unless we start getting OLED panels)


I have an Ultrasharp and notice no backlight bleeding. Even at 100 brightness.


----------



## Vittra

The general idea is as the monitor heats up and cools down, it settles and is no longer pressing upon the bezel so backlight bleed is not as severe as it originally was.

I was the fellow from the [H] thread that had initially made a comment about it being similar to the Hazro, which I've been lusting after for quite some time. I ended up ordering the QH270 IPSB, which from my understanding should lack the speakers but have tempered glass. I'll update once it arrives.


----------



## TarballX

Are there any South Korean mail forwarding services? Gmarket has some of these monitors for as low as $230 with free shipping inside South Korea, so if a mail forwarding service charged $50 or so, it'd still be $100 cheaper than getting one on ebay.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Are there any South Korean mail forwarding services? Gmarket has some of these monitors for as low as $230 with free shipping inside South Korea, so if a mail forwarding service charged $50 or so, it'd still be $100 cheaper than getting one on ebay.


Not free shipping. It costs about 80USD to ship.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> You can buy a 3 year warranty from SquareTrade for $63. If people are worrying about warranty that much.


It's been said several times that the squaretrade warranty is void. If anything happens they'll just refund your warranty money and not fix it. If nothing happens, they'll happily keep your money.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Not free shipping. It costs about 80USD to ship.


http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=213007819

"Delivery Fee Free"


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kand*
> I have an Ultrasharp and notice no backlight bleeding. Even at 100 brightness.


The u2711 I had for a week before I returned it due to the AG coating had some backlight bleed from the top, very similar to Bruce's shimian. Since I didn't take a dark picture of it, I don't know how it would compare in relative brightness, but it was definitely there, in the same pattern.

Nothing is perfect. Pick your defect (backlight bleed, heavy AG, reflection, pixels, whatever) and pick your price and live with the result. Or don't.









BB


----------



## brucethemoose

About backlight bleed. This is viewing a black image on the screen at full brightness under my normal viewing conditions.



















The original backlight bleed shot was taken by my cannon SLR with a very wide aperture, 1600 ISO and a long exposure, in darkness, mainly to show where any backlight bleed was. I didn't even know there was backlight bleed before that.

I know it's not up to the standards of an NEC monitor. But under normal viewing conditions, it's not as severe as the original shot made it out to be.


----------



## Phinominal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Are there any South Korean mail forwarding services? Gmarket has some of these monitors for as low as $230 with free shipping inside South Korea, so if a mail forwarding service charged $50 or so, it'd still be $100 cheaper than getting one on ebay.


Anyone with expertise on this wanna chime in?


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> To be honest, I don't really know why you're all so excited about this monitor.
> I'm sorry, but in my opinion, that horrible backlight bleed, while it may be minimal compared to the samsung you came from, it's just not acceptable.


Every screen is different, it's a pick of the lottery. Even 2 U2711 from the same batch would have differences regarding panel uniformity.

I think I prefer the antiglare of the Dell monitors, but overall it loses out in my opinion, by costing twice as much and having a much higher power consumption (40W to 110W calibrated)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kand*
> I have an Ultrasharp and notice no backlight bleeding. Even at 100 brightness.
> 
> 
> 
> The u2711 I had for a week before I returned it due to the AG coating had some backlight bleed from the top, very similar to Bruce's shimian. Since I didn't take a dark picture of it, I don't know how it would compare in relative brightness, but it was definitely there, in the same pattern.
> 
> Nothing is perfect. Pick your defect (backlight bleed, heavy AG, reflection, pixels, whatever) and pick your price and live with the result. Or don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB
Click to expand...

Another way to look at it, a decent or even budget 27" TN panel at 1080p resolution is gonna start at $250, some of the better ones such as a Samsung are in the $350 range already. For a $150 to $50 step up to a 1440p IPS panel, that is a pretty considerable upgrade.

Whether or not these will be up the quality of the Dell's, or others going for double the price remains to be seen. Even if they aren't and you have limited input/bleeding, you can look at it as a "budget" IPS panel, still going to be miles ahead of a similar sized TN panel.

If you can get ahold of one with no dead/stuck pixels, and they last (not burn out in 1-2yrs), these seem like a killer deal to me.


----------



## SherrytoN

Bruce, does the stand stand pretty high? That is all I am worried about actually. I do not really adjust it, but I just want the middle of the screen to somewhat be near my eye level or something like that.

As for people arguing this with the Dell U2711 or even the U3011. It is all personal preference. Until we get more of the Shimian or Catleap... lets not compare any products! Only Shimian vs Catleap.

As for me, I would have gone for the Catleap, but I do not believe the height of the catleap is adjustable. It can only move in 360 degree circle from what I saw. That is why I chose the Shimian with the tampered glass. I rather prefer the tampered glass because I have no use for the speakers. And yes, the tampered glass doesn't mean "even more glossy". I believe it just means tougher glass. Both are very nice monitors though. *Can someone tell me if the Catleap is height adjustable?*

Maybe if we wanted to order more, we can ask the person who lives in South Korea. We can give them the money (and some extra for their effort). Order it for us, and then send us the product. That person can also check if the product is absolutely A+ Grade before shipping it to a foreign consumer.

Edit: If anything, I can just put a book below the stand, but hopefully the monitor won't tilt and drop...
Oh yeah, I hope Yamakasi or Achieva comes out with a similar monitor at 2560 x 1600 soon!


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> I'd still pick the U2711, really. I like my AG coating.


Most people don't care for it, though


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I bought from the same listing that the OP did...before dreamseller mentioned that the "Lite" and "IPSB" are the same model (they aren't - dreamseller means that "Lite" and IPSBS are the same model). According to the official Achieva site though, there is also a separate IPSB model and that is the one that comes with tempered glass but no speakers.
> If you look at the OP's pics....it clearly says "IPSBS" on the box, and there are also speakers on there. So, it does not come with tempered glass. It is not the IPSB model.
> Two things here:
> 1) dreamseller is confused and doesn't know that there are two different models - the "Lite" one with speakers and no tempered glass (IPSBS), or the other model with tempered glass but no speakers (IPSB). Clearly, they are not the same, unless he sold OP an IPSBS but is now selling IPSB monitors with the tempered glass.
> or
> 2) brucethemoose, the OP, has tempered glass on his IPSBS and just doesn't know it.
> Most likely, it's 1 though.
> Also, for those wondering...tempered glass does not give any visual advantages over non-tempered glass - at all. They will both be as clear/glossy - the tempered glass is just slightly less prone to breaking and will not crack into shards if you somehow punch your monitor, etc.
> Regarding backlight bleed - it's not even guaranteed that everyone else who ordered one will get the bleed on the top like brucethemoose has. We have exactly one unit to go off of - not sure why any U2711 owner would jump in here and proclaim that he'd still have the U2711 over one of these. Backlight bleed gets less worse over time, and as bruce mentioned, it was exaggerrated by the pictures. I've owned IPS monitors with backlight bleeding, and honestly, during normal use, it is completely unnoticeable...and side by side, Dell's AG-coating is just terrible compared to comparable IPS screens without AG, in my opinion.
> $405 shipped for an Achieva Shimian with NO AG-coating + a slight chance of EXTREMELY MINOR backlight bleed that is completely unnoticeable and not even guaranteed to be on every unit is a much better deal, again, imo, than shelling out $950-1000 for a U2711 after taxes. There really is no competition, unless a warranty is worth $500+ dollars to some of you - in which case, just buy another one of these for crying out loud.


IMO you left out an option - "dreamseller" is now selling the IPSB instead of the IPSBS because it is cheaper overall. The IPSBS is on average $20 more expensive than the IPSB on gmarket so I'm going to assume he wouldn't make as much money if that's all he was selling. By switching over to the IPSB he can turn a higher profit but charge the same price for each display.

We won't know until people start getting their LCD's, though.


----------



## th3m3rc

I want one of these bad.......trade me for my three 21.5in monitors?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> Bruce, does the stand stand pretty high? That is all I am worried about actually. I do not really adjust it, but I just want the middle of the screen to somewhat be near my eye level or something like that.
> 
> As for people arguing this with the Dell U2711 or even the U3011. It is all personal preference. Until we get more of the Shimian or Catleap... lets not compare any products! Only Shimian vs Catleap.
> 
> As for me, I would have gone for the Catleap, but I do not believe the height of the catleap is adjustable. It can only move in 360 degree circle from what I saw. That is why I chose the Shimian with the tampered glass. I rather prefer the tampered glass because I have no use for the speakers. And yes, the tampered glass doesn't mean "even more glossy". I believe it just means tougher glass. Both are very nice monitors though. *Can someone tell me if the Catleap is height adjustable?*
> 
> Maybe if we wanted to order more, we can ask the person who lives in South Korea. We can give them the money (and some extra for their effort). Order it for us, and then send us the product. That person can also check if the product is absolutely A+ Grade before shipping it to a foreign consumer.
> 
> Edit: If anything, I can just put a book below the stand, but hopefully the monitor won't tilt and drop...
> Oh yeah, I hope Yamakasi or Achieva comes out with a similar monitor at 2560 x 1600 soon!


It's 3 inches off the ground, something like 4 finger widths if you don't have a ruler, and the bezel on the bottom is about an inch and a half.

And I'm hoping there's someone who knows about mail forwarding in Korea. For all we know, they may have cheap 2560x1600 monitors too.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> It's 3 inches off the ground, something like 4 finger widths if you don't have a ruler, and the bezel on the bottom is about an inch and a half.
> And I'm hoping there's someone who knows about mail forwarding in Korea. For all we know, they may have cheap 2560x1600 monitors too.


Not exactly "cheap", but there are some 30" 2560x1600 Shimians on gmarket for around $700.

http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=235600885&pos_shop_cd=EN&pos_class_cd=90000001&pos_class_kind=T&keyword_order=shimian

http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=227248768&pos_shop_cd=EN&pos_class_cd=90000001&pos_class_kind=T&keyword_order=shimian

From the specs on those, they seem to be 10-bit, have a lot of inputs (DVI, 2x HDMI, component, VGA), and are wide gamut (specs say 102%, I assume that means 102% of NTSC color space?).


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> IMO you left out an option - "dreamseller" is now selling the IPSB instead of the IPSBS because it is cheaper overall. The IPSBS is on average $20 more expensive than the IPSB on gmarket so I'm going to assume he wouldn't make as much money if that's all he was selling. By switching over to the IPSB he can turn a higher profit but charge the same price for each display.
> We won't know until people start getting their LCD's, though.


I didn't leave that out - dreamseller had always been selling the "Lite" version of the QH270, which at this point, based on what bruchethemoose got, was the IPSBS, per his pictures. So if dreamseller did switch it - he/she did so without specifying, and no one could really know since on his eBay listing, it makes not mention of model, just that it's the QH270 "Lite." So yes, it could be the IPSBS that bruce received, or it could indeed be the IPSB now, or dreamseller may be confused and thinks that there is no difference between IPSBS and IPSB. I ordered the day the OP actually received his...so i am hoping i get it by the end of this week, and i will post pics of what model I receive. Honestly, either way is fine - tempered glass without speakers or speakers without tempered glass - both win/win, especially since the tempered glass, again, offers no additional visual benefit other than being tougher glass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> *It's 3 inches off the ground*, something like 4 finger widths if you don't have a ruler, and the bezel on the bottom is about an inch and a half.
> And I'm hoping there's someone who knows about mail forwarding in Korea. For all we know, they may have cheap 2560x1600 monitors too.


Sweet! The reason i bought the Shimian and not the Catleap was because the Catleap has a fixed stand (no vesa mount) that to me, was too high off the ground...my current VW266H is about 3 inches off the ground as well, so the Shimian sounds like it'll be a perfect fit in comparison to how my current monitor sits off the ground/desk.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Sorry to ask twice but which is the best?


Well, I'm assuming 10 bit is better. But no-one on eBay sells that.

I'm glad to hear backlight bleed becomes less severe over time.

Also, someone voted. Did I miss someone, or did someone else's monitor get here? [/quote]

Thanks!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Well, I'm assuming 10 bit is better. But no-one on eBay sells that.
> I'm glad to hear backlight bleed becomes less severe over time.
> Also, someone voted. Did I miss someone, or did someone else's monitor get here?
> Thanks!


Not that I know of. Is there any way to tell who voted?


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Just so you guys know I'll be pulling the trigger on the tempered glass Shimian monitor today. Hopefully it'll be here by next week although the seller stated the shipping will take anywhere from 11-20 business days








OP, how long did it take for your monitor to arrive?


----------



## alricking

I pulled trigger on CATLEAP Q270 LED 2560X1440 ..since it look nicer and better stand. On top of speakers if I ever want to use it







. Tempered glass vs non-tempered i guess does not matter in term of advantages beside one is harder to break. Hell not like you going drop the monitor or punch it super hard.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Just so you guys know I'll be pulling the trigger on the tempered glass Shimian monitor today. Hopefully it'll be here by next week although the seller stated the shipping will take anywhere from 11-20 business days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP, how long did it take for your monitor to arrive?


I ordered it at 11 on Wednesday, it got here on Wednesday. Basically 3 or 4 business days with presidents day in there. It was listed with 3-5 day shipping, and it came covered in bubble wrap. Not bad.

But the glass one is sold by a different vendor, so idk about that.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> you wouldnt need one of them, the power supply will wack down to 12v or whatever the voltage is


Lol, so you commented on a quote from over a week ago that has since been longs resolved? The first page even mentioned that it was not needed....


----------



## jcde7ago

OCN double posted on me...hmm.


----------



## 0100

On the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB tempered glass monitor, does it have vesa?


----------



## p33k

People were asking about shipping. Sorry I don't have any idea on how to ship stuff cheaply. I just sent some fingerprints to the FBI for a background check and cost be about $15 at the post office for a piece of paper. My brother just mailed me 6lbs of Girl Scout cookies from USA and it cost him $70. I know a lot of teachers want to take things home after they leave but shipping costs make it cheaper to just sell it and buy it again once home. There are a few other people on here from SK so maybe one of them has better info. Gmarket will only ship those monitors in Korea.

I got my wife to translate the A/S info on Achieva's monitors. The monitors have a 1 year warranty from date of purchase, if you don't have proof of purchase then 15 months from manufacture date. You must ship it to them. Their dead pixel policy is good for the first month you have it and they only exchange your product for a new one. qh 270-ipst, qh270-ipsm(bypass) - if they have more than 4 dead pixels and qh 270-ipsb(s),qh 270-ipsb(bypass) - if they have more than 10 dead pixels. (http://www.achieva.co.kr/customer/customer_04_as.htm)


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0100*
> 
> On the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB tempered glass monitor, does it have vesa?


I would assume so, but I'm not sure. Unless you find a definitive picture, you'll have to wait about two weeks, when the first IPSB models with tempered glass arrive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I got my wife to translate the A/S info on Achieva's monitors. The monitors have a 1 year warranty from date of purchase, if you don't have proof of purchase then 15 months from manufacture date. You must ship it to them. Their dead pixel policy is good for the first month you have it and they only exchange your product for a new one. qh 270-ipst, qh270-ipsm(bypass) - if they have more than 4 dead pixels and qh 270-ipsb(s),qh 270-ipsb(bypass) - if they have more than 10 dead pixels.


This is going in the first post before it gets buried in the thread. As we have to ship it back (which is the biggest problem), I'm assuming it'll work for US buyers. Ty for the info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> People were asking about shipping. Sorry I don't have any idea on how to ship stuff cheaply. I just sent some fingerprints to the FBI for a background check and cost be about $15 at the post office for a piece of paper. My brother just mailed me 6lbs of Girl Scout cookies from USA and it cost him $70. I know a lot of teachers want to take things home after they leave but shipping costs make it cheaper to just sell it and buy it again once home. There are a few other people on here from SK so maybe one of them has better info. Gmarket will only ship those monitors in Korea.


Ya, shipping internationally is a pain, and that's before import/export taxes and regulations.

Surely there must be someone from South Korea here on OCN who can enlighten us. Does anyone know any SK OCN members?


----------



## brucethemoose

Double post.


----------



## SherrytoN

Man, I am highly interested in the QH300 =[


----------



## Monocog007

I have my 2 Hannspree monitors for sale, so if i can get rid of them fairly quickly I'll be picking up an Achieva QH270-IPSB.

I'll be able to calibrate it for photo editing, correct? Just like i'd be able to with a Dell UH2711?


----------



## Clint Eastwood

I just bought the Achieva QH270 with the tampered glass. I'll let you guys know how it is once I receive it!


----------



## tcboy88

I am in South Korea but sorry I still dont speak Korean yet
and I am also not located in Seoul (main city) so I think i cant help much
What do you want to ask?

gmarket does ship internationally, but it depends on the seller
some seller will have a tag "international shipping"
but I personally never tried that before

u guys can check the english version gmarket
http://english.gmarket.co.kr/
there are english guide on international shipping, cost etc
or u can contact the customer service to ask

p/s: wat is the difference of normal vs tempered glass? any good?


----------



## Phinominal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> I am in South Korea but sorry I still dont speak Korean yet
> and I am also not located in Seoul (main city) so I think i cant help much
> What do you want to ask?
> gmarket does ship internationally, but it depends on the seller
> some seller will have a tag "international shipping"
> but I personally never tried that before
> u guys can check the english version gmarket
> http://english.gmarket.co.kr/
> there are english guide on international shipping, cost etc
> or u can contact the customer service to ask
> p/s: wat is the difference of normal vs tempered glass? any good?


Both glasses are glossy. Just tempered is more resistant to breaking.

Btw, Do you know of any good/reputable mail forwards services in South Korea?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> I have my 2 Hannspree monitors for sale, so if i can get rid of them fairly quickly I'll be picking up an Achieva QH270-IPSB.
> I'll be able to calibrate it for photo editing, correct? Just like i'd be able to with a Dell UH2711?


My IPSBS has no on screen display that I'm aware of. Unless I'm being really stupid and missing the obvious, you'll have to do any sort of adjustment through the GPU. Not sure if calibrating software supports that or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phinominal*
> 
> Both glasses are glossy. Just tempered is more resistant to breaking.
> *Btw, Do you know of any good/reputable mail forwards services in South Korea?*


This. A good mail forwarding service means the warranty would work, our buying options would bust wide open (dozens of better and cheaper variants are available on GMarket), and it could knock $50-$100 off the price.


----------



## tcboy88

sorry i dont really know what is mail forwarding service

http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_bbs/cs_newtogmarket.asp

maybe u can refer to gmarket international shopping guide?
pls use internet explorer to open, as i tried w firefox and chrome, the javascript just wont show

anyway the EMS to USA seems quite expensive, 10kg is about 80usd


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=213007819
> "Delivery Fee Free"


If you read the site, it says "International shipping" is unavaliable.

http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_help/international_shipping_info.asp

This chart will help you calculate international shipping costs.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> sorry i dont really know what is mail forwarding service
> http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_bbs/cs_newtogmarket.asp
> maybe u can refer to gmarket international shopping guide?
> pls use internet explorer to open, as i tried w firefox and chrome, the javascript just wont show
> anyway the EMS to USA seems quite expensive, 10kg is about 80usd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> If you read the site, it says "International shipping" is _unavaliable. _
> 
> http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_help/international_shipping_info.asp
> 
> This chart will help you calculate international shipping costs.


Hence a mail forwarding service. In theory, with a mail forwarding service, we could buy something in Gmarket and ship it domestically to the service's location in S. Korea. They would then "forward" our package to a US address through international shipping.

I know there are countless services like this set up in the US, where US products get shipped overseas. I've heard of mail forwarding services in Japan. But I don't know any in S. Korea, which is why I'm hoping someone on OCN does.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Hence a mail forwarding service. In theory, with a mail forwarding service, we could buy something in Gmarket and ship it domestically to the service's location in S. Korea. They would then "forward" our package to a US address through international shipping.
> I know there are countless services like this set up in the US, where US products get shipped overseas. I've heard of mail forwarding services in Japan. But I don't know any in S. Korea, which is why I'm hoping someone on OCN does.


This would be nice, but it isn't an option unless it is done outside of OCN.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> This would be nice, but it isn't an option unless it is done outside of OCN.


This would be an individual thing anyway, not a group buy.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> This would be an individual thing anyway, not a group buy.


I agree if someone does it a couple of times in the marketplace. However, if it becomes re-occurring thing, that member would need to apply for Artisan status (which doesn't seem to be a problem in my book).


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phinominal*
> 
> Both glasses are glossy. Just tempered is more resistant to breaking.
> Btw, Do you know of any good/reputable mail forwards services in South Korea?


I was read this thread the other day and thought of the same thing.
I googled and found this website. http://minarinshop.com/?page_id=6
her feedback looks good, however, I do not have any first hand experience.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> I was read this thread the other day and thought of the same thing.
> I googled and found this website. http://minarinshop.com/?page_id=6
> her feedback looks good, however, I do not have any first hand experience.


http://www.minarinshop.com/p/shipping.html

If I'm reading her rates correctly, that would be 92 dollars to ship something 10kg. With the 15% service fee (of 240 dollars), that would total to 136 dollars to ship not including the PayPal fee.

Total would be a grand estimate of 380 some dollars.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

The only thing that scares me is that the seller for the tempered glass Shimian's says that up to 5 dead pixels is normal


----------



## jcde7ago

My Shimian QH270 just got marked as 'shipped' by dreamseller....I ordered mine late Thursday night/midnight Friday...let's see if it gets to me by this coming Friday...and i'll have pics up for you guys. Would really like to get this bad boy in time to run some benches before Mass Effect 3 drops in 9 days, which will make me not want to do anything on my computer but play it....


----------



## youra6

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> My Shimian QH270 just got marked as 'shipped' by dreamseller....I ordered mine late Thursday night/midnight Friday...let's see if it gets to me by this coming Friday...and i'll have pics up for you guys. Would really like to get this bad boy in time to run some benches before Mass Effect 3 drops in 9 days, which will make me not want to do anything on my computer but play it....


Ordered mine on early Wednesday and it finally shipped.


----------



## SherrytoN

I ordered mine on Sunday, and it shipped on Sunday :]

As for the QH300, I asked dream-seller, and he said he will add them later today. I'm not sure what time it is in South Korea, but they will probably be added by morning time at like 6 am PST.

Except the QH300 to be as expensive as the Dell U2711.


----------



## John-117

30 inch 16:10 monitors are available, as well as QH27 monitors with Display Port.

It would be interesting to find out if the tempered glass version handle reflections differently/better. To do that one would probably need both versions side by side, but share your thoughts on this when your monitors arrive.


----------



## jumpdownlow

Difference between new models the seller just posted, they are both 10 bit but one has built in tuner


----------



## kpopsaranghae

they are real 10-bit panels? if thats the case,these use a better panel than the u2711 and the acd because those two use an 8-bit+dithering panel.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> they are real 10-bit panels? if thats the case,these use a better panel than the u2711 and the acd because those two use an 8-bit+dithering panel.


The 10 bit variants have a higher listed power consumption than the 8 bit IPSBS and IPSB. That seems promising.

If these are true 10 bit, 1440p monitors for $550, they're a steal.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> they are real 10-bit panels? if thats the case,these use a better panel than the u2711 and the acd because those two use an 8-bit+dithering panel.


I doubt it. They're likely 8 bit + FRC.


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yeahhhhh....no.
> I think i'll stick with the $400 27" 2560x1440 than spend another $400-500 to move up to 2560x1600.


Seriously. This guy is really gouging on these 30" displays because the cost on these is only a few hundred more than the qh270.

http://kr1006448292.trustpass.alibaba.com/product/124347561-103346727/QH300_IPSBS.html


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Seriously. This guy is really gouging on these 30" displays because the cost on these is only a few hundred more than the qh270.
> http://kr1006448292.trustpass.alibaba.com/product/124347561-103346727/QH300_IPSBS.html


i even suspect he has some "agents" in here.


----------



## jumpdownlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Seriously. This guy is really gouging on these 30" displays because the cost on these is only a few hundred more than the qh270.
> http://kr1006448292.trustpass.alibaba.com/product/124347561-103346727/QH300_IPSBS.html


not really, according to http://blog.danawa.com
a qh270-ipsb is on average 250,000 won or $220 - his price ~$405 a $115 difference
a QH300-IPSBS is on average 700,000 won or $620 - his price $800 a $180 difference

In addition to the size difference of a 27in and a 30in, note that the 30inch also has a metal housingl construction which will add a noticeable difference in weightthan a plastic housing. That difference in weight is also most likely reflected in the price he pays for shipping, which he includes in the total price.


----------



## Remix65

^^ agent.


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> not really, according to http://blog.danawa.com
> a qh270-ipsb is on average 250,000 won or $220 - his price ~$405 a $115 difference
> a QH300-IPSBS is on average 700,000 won or $620 - his price $800 a $180 difference


Try clicking the link
http://kr1006448292.trustpass.alibaba.com/product/124347561-103346727/QH300_IPSBS.html

FOB USD 450~500 / Unit for qh300

Get Latest Price


----------



## jumpdownlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Try clicking the link
> http://kr1006448292.trustpass.alibaba.com/product/124347561-103346727/QH300_IPSBS.html
> FOB USD 450~500 / Unit for qh300
> Get Latest Price


are you going to buy 100 units?
thats wholesale price, you should really consider retail price.
In addition you would have to wait a month for delivery.


----------



## MangosTea

What, the guy can't make a couple bucks after shipping for selling us IPS monitors at prices we wouldn't have access to otherwise?


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> are you going to buy 100 units?
> thats wholesale price, you should really consider retail price.
> In addition you would have to wait a month for delivery.


LMAO you think he buys 1 or 2 at a time.

The qh270 is available on there for 250 which is more than retail in Korea. Clearly this is a indicator of what cost is for a RETAILER like this seller.


----------



## tcboy88

LMAO?
so he buy 100 units at wholesale price
he fork out somewhat 40k usd
he pack and ship it to u, including EMS cost
he cannot earn you a bit?
then why are ppl open shop and sell things?


----------



## jcde7ago

Guys, please stop with the thread-crapping - keep it on topic. Let's not discuss how much profit a seller wants to make...you can make a different thread for that.


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> LMAO?
> so he buy 100 units at wholesale price
> he fork out somewhat 40k usd
> he pack and ship it to u, including EMS cost
> he cannot earn you a bit?
> then why are ppl open shop and sell things?


There is nothing wrong with earning a profit. It is just the obvious gouging that is occurring on these latest monitors. He can gouge all he wants I am just pointing it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i even suspect he has some "agents" in here.


I am really starting to believe that agent theory by how this guy speaks english. "why are ppl open shop and sell things"


----------



## ibuycheap

double


----------



## tcboy88

I am from Malaysia and English is not my native language
I am currently in Korea and I noticed this monitor
google lead me to OCN when I try to search for review
but it is up to u to believe ur agent theory


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> I am from Malaysia and English is not my native language
> I am currently in Korea and I noticed this monitor
> google lead me to OCN when I try to search for review
> but it is up to u to believe ur agent theory


There's an external review in my original review.

Do u know anything about mail forwarding services in S Korea?


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> There's an external review in my original review.
> Do u know anything about mail forwarding services in S Korea?


i thought i have replied you in the earlier post
i dont know about the mail forwarding service
but gmarket does international shipping
the seller send to gmarket warehouse, and gmarket will ship it to u
isnt this same like mail forwarding?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> There's an external review in my original review.
> Do u know anything about mail forwarding services in S Korea?
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i have replied you in the earlier post
> i dont know about the mail forwarding service
> but gmarket does international shipping
> the seller send to gmarket warehouse, and gmarket will ship it to u
> isnt this same like mail forwarding?
Click to expand...

Sorry, this thread is a little out of hand. I'll go back and look.

International shipping isn't available on any of the GMarket monitors I've seen (too risky to ship, perhaps?) I was looking for a 3rd party warehouse that would do the same thing. Finding some on google is possible, but I was hoping someone from Korea could point us to a reputable service.


----------



## d3v0

Would be so awesome to have such a large monitor with all that screen size.

One of these is for sale on the local craigslist for $400..

Anyone compare this against a Samsung 27" 27AOD (or whatever, hah)


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Sorry, this thread is a little out of hand. I'll go back and look.
> International shipping isn't available on any of the GMarket monitors I've seen (too risky to ship, perhaps?) I was looking for a 3rd party warehouse that would do the same thing. Finding some on google is possible, but I was hoping someone from Korea could point us to a reputable service.


yup u are right, i just checked all the monitors in gmarket and they dont ship internationally

http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/KR/forwarding-service.html
maybe this can help?

or u can ask in some foreigners in korea forum such as this
http://forums.eslcafe.com/korea/index.php


----------



## brucethemoose

If you could find a way to ship it to Achieva in Korea, there is a 15 month warranty for DOAs or a lot of dead pixels.


----------



## Arkuatic

Having buyers remorse now that there is a 10 bit version. Wished i held back for 2 days


----------



## Joshcurry88

Quote:


> jumpdownlow Difference between new models the seller just posted, they are both 10 bit but one has built in tuner http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1215866%2Freviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-achieva-shimian-qh270-does-anyone-read-korean%2F360&v=1&libid=1330378508663&out=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.overclock.net%2F9%2F9b%2F9ba544b1_Untitled.png&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1215866%2Freviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-achieva-shimian-qh270-does-anyone-read-korean%2F380&title=(Reviewed)%20%24400%202560x1440%20IPS%20no-AG%20Achieva%20Shimian%20QH270...%20does%20anyone%20read%20Korean%3F&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13303786361703


Does anyone know if any of that talks about having glass? Sorry couldn't get the pic to work when I quoted.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Having buyers remorse now that there is a 10 bit version. Wished i held back for 2 days


Don't, both versions have the same 8 bit panel, so I don't think you can tell the difference. Plus, because there are no scalers on the 8 bit one, input lag is much lower.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Don't, both versions have the same 8 bit panel, so I don't think you can tell the difference. Plus, because there are no scalers on the 8 bit one, input lag is much lower.


This.

The 10-bit ones cost $900-1000+. The QH270 IPSBS and IPSB as well as the Catleap use the 8-bit panel...but as was mentioned, the input lag is considerably lower. With no AG-coating...and not to mention the price (again)....win-win-win!


----------



## SherrytoN

I shouldn't have told him to list the other monitors. Now, I am want to purchase the 30"... lol

10bit ftw =[


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Don't, both versions have the same 8 bit panel, so I don't think you can tell the difference. Plus, because there are no scalers on the 8 bit one, input lag is much lower.


How do you know that the "10 bit" one has a scaler? Thanks.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Don't, both versions have the same 8 bit panel, so I don't think you can tell the difference. Plus, because there are no scalers on the 8 bit one, input lag is much lower.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that the "10 bit" one has a scaler? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Most of the higher end ("10 bit", though not true 10 bit), models have HDMI. Unless achieva thinks people will run 2560x1440 at 30hz, I would assume it has a scaler.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Don't, both versions have the same 8 bit panel, so I don't think you can tell the difference. Plus, because there are no scalers on the 8 bit one, input lag is much lower.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Most of the higher end ("10 bit", though not true 10 bit), models have HDMI. Unless achieva thinks people will run 2560x1440 at 30hz, I would assume it has a scaler.


I see. So HDMI cannot do that res then. I wish someone can test it them out. Might grab the cheaper one instead.


----------



## r34p3rex

subscribed for later reading


----------



## Joshcurry88

So I came across this review. Is there a quality dif between dvi and DisplayPort?

http://brand.danawa.com/board/community/community_view.php?nBrandSeq=249&nMenuSeq=7590&nCommSeq=1952102&nPage=1

I was set on the glass one but now Idk I kinda want one with Display Port.


----------



## NameMakingSux

So the 550$ one is or isn't 10 bit? It's listed as 10 bit on the ebay site.


----------



## Joshcurry88

It is but I dont think its true 10bit. But Idk if there are any true 10 bit even out there.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> So the 550$ one is or isn't 10 bit? It's listed as 10 bit on the ebay site.




In addition, the 2 higher end variants have models with displayport.

The Achieva variants are confusing, so I'll put this in the OP.


----------



## brucethemoose

There was a 3rd vote. Did anyone else's already come in?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Don't, both versions have the same 8 bit panel, so I don't think you can tell the difference. Plus, because there are no scalers on the 8 bit one, input lag is much lower.


Hmm so what's the 10 bit part about?

Let me get this straight, all of these monitors are using the same panel as the Dell U2711/iMac 27"?


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> Hmm so what's the 10 bit part about?
> Let me get this straight, all of these monitors are using the same panel as the Dell U2711/iMac 27"?


There is a true 10-bit panel but as far as I can tell the ZR2740w and probably some of the higher end Eizo's and NEC's are the only ones to use it.

The rest are 8 bit + FRC. The panel being used in these displays is likely the LG LM270WQ1-SDA2, the same as the Hazro's and the imac/thunderbolt displays.

edit; that's the 8-bit panel. the 8 bit + FRC is LM270WQ1-SLA1.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> Hmm so what's the 10 bit part about?
> Let me get this straight, all of these monitors are using the same panel as the Dell U2711/iMac 27"?


They use the same panel as the iMac 27" for sure, but the Dell U2711 uses a slightly different panel in the same LG panel-family (something like LGXXX02 as opposed to LGXXX01 to give you an idea).

Not sure what the difference is, but I can assure you it's not $500 different...and you get no AG-coating on these Korean ones...they are smooth and crystal clear judging by the OP's pics.









Also, for those considering the 10-bit panels over the 8-bit ones....I don't think they are using true 10-bit panels. Also, unless you're working with a true 10-bit source - which not many people are going to actually have to drive a true 10-bit panel - there is no way that the 10-bit ones justify the $400-600 cost difference.

Let's stick to the basics, folks. $400 for a 2560x1440 IPS screen that is equivalent to a 27" iMac and U2711 at the same res, minus the AG-coating....delicious delicious cheapness.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> There was a 3rd vote. Did anyone else's already come in?


Hey OP how about adding an option for the ipsb model? From the dcsamsungmall seller. Mines coming tomorrow. Just got through customs 3 hours ago in Alaska. Hope I'm home when they deliver


----------



## Phinominal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Hey OP how about adding an option for the ipsb model? From the dcsamsungmall seller. Mines coming tomorrow. Just got through customs 3 hours ago in Alaska. Hope I'm home when they deliver


Hurry and review it !!! My finger is itching to click that buy button !!!

= )


----------



## kazenagi

Are there any differences between the QH270-IPSB and the QH270-Lite besides the tempered glass? Can't wait to jump on one of these..or a few..


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Are there any differences between the QH270-IPSB and the QH270-Lite besides the tempered glass? Can't wait to jump on one of these..or a few..


the Q270-LITE is the IPSBS model which comes with speakers.


----------



## SJetski71

Note to all: I wouldn't get caught up in this 8-bit and 10-bit topic.

For a monitor to be true and full 10-bit it would have to have both a 10-bit panel and 10-bit video mainboard inside. Most manfacturers will skimp on one of the parts but still deceptively label the monitor "10-bit". And when 10-bit is set up incorrectly (for various) reasons, you'll get dithering and fake neon colors, you don't want that. True 10-bit is for professionals and color enthusiasts to fiddle with and pay for ($$$$$) imho. Take the 8-bit and be happy knowing everything will be setup properly and look perfect.
Quote:


> Hi Greg, just to be clear the JVC uses an 8 bit lcd panel (I assume you are looking at their DT-V24L3DY?). Both the FSI monitor and the JVC utilize full 10 bit processing, but this is not the same as a full 10 bit panel.
> 
> When digging through the user manuals and specifications the following may be a useful guide for you (because there are many ways of expressing color depth...and they are often misleading):
> 
> 1. First make sure you separate panel depth from video processing depth. If you are dealing with 10 bit material then there is no question that 10 bit video processing is a must have, no compromise, prerequisite for your monitor. The good news is that most decent quality professional monitors do process at this level or higher.
> 
> 2. When dealing with panel depth look for the following information to know exactly what you are dealing with:
> 
> - 8bit panels can reproduce approximately 16.77 million colors. Sometimes 8 bit panels are referred to by manufacturers as 24bit (8 bit per RGB subpixel channel), if you see this know that they are the same thing.
> - If you see 16 million colors or some number around there, but not quite 16.77 million, then you can be pretty sure this is actually a 6 bit panel using a dithering technique to 'simulate' more colors. Dithering is usually considered objectionable in professional applications because it tends to generate spatial and/or temporal image artifacts.
> - 10 bit panels can reproduce approximately 1.073 billion colors. If you see a number shy of this, but around 1 billion, you can be pretty sure that this is an 8 bit panel using dithering to 'simulate' a 10 bit panel. Again, dithering may be okay for the home viewer, but is normally not desirable in professional applications.
> - A native 10 bit panel is desirable and if you have the money that certainly is the way to go. However, you will not find a native 10 bit lcd panel broadcast monitor in the price range you mention. You can find a native 10 bit graphics or computer monitor, but it will not share the features or inputs found on the broadcast monitors you mention in your original post. Just as an example we will be releasing a native 10 bit unit in the future around the $9,000 price range (LM-2470W).
> 
> Sometimes you need to dig for the 'real' monitor specifications because marketing departments of course tend to focus on the best sounding numbers...this often leads to monitors with 10 bit processing, but 8 bit lcd panels, being touted as true 10 bit monitors. IMHO that type of marketing is a bit misleading, but that is not to say that 10 bit processing is not important because even with just an 8 bit lcd panel 10 bit processing is a distinct advantage for the professional environment.


^^^^ Link to the quoted discussion: http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/126/860437


----------



## noak

Just ordered the "tempered glass" updated version

Well see how it goes


----------



## mikeawesome

those of you who ordered from dream seller, did they give you a tracking number?


----------



## jumpdownlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> the Q270-LITE is the IPSBS model which comes with speakers.


according to the seller it actually is just the barebones model no speakers
Quote:


> Hi!
> Thanks for your interest on our product.
> This monitor doesn't have tempered glass and speakers. If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. Hope to have a deal with you soon. Thanks again. Have a good day!
> 
> - dream-seller/QUOTE]


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Are there any differences between the QH270-IPSB and the QH270-Lite besides the tempered glass? Can't wait to jump on one of these..or a few..


The QH270-Lite is the IPSBS model, with speakers and no glass (that's what I received). However, I suspect there may even be more than one flavor of the IPSBS... the normal model, and the "lite" one with no OSD (like I got). Pure speculation now, but we'll know once more get here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Hey OP how about adding an option for the ipsb model? From the dcsamsungmall seller. Mines coming tomorrow. Just got through customs 3 hours ago in Alaska. Hope I'm home when they deliver


You're in for a treat. Quadrupling my screen resolution with much better viewing angles put a big smile on my face, moving from any TN panel will do the same for you. And if you're talking about the poll, IDK if I can even change without removing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> Note to all: I wouldn't get caught up in this 8-bit and 10-bit topic.
> For a monitor to be true and full 10-bit it would have to have both a 10-bit panel and 10-bit video mainboard inside. Most manfacturers will skimp on one of the parts but still deceptively label the monitor "10-bit". And when 10-bit is set up incorrectly (for various) reasons, you'll get dithering and fake neon colors, you don't want that. True 10-bit is for professionals and color enthusiasts to fiddle with and pay for ($$$$$) imho. Take the 8-bit and be happy knowing everything will be setup properly and look perfect.
> 
> ...
> 
> ^^^^ Link to the quoted discussion: http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/126/860437


Lots of people have been asking about 8 bit vs. 10 bit. I'll put that link in the 1st post, ty.


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Lots of people have been asking about 8 bit vs. 10 bit. I'll put that link in the 1st post, ty.


NP,

And thank you for the great FAQ in your first post and staying on top of the dizzying amount of info being posted.


----------



## born2bwild

The 8-bit monitors are priced incredibly well. Though you should not expect the same performance as well known high-end IPS screens; these use an LED backlight which results in lesser color accuracy. And also, the cheaper models can only display 16 million colors while the high-end IPSes can display 1 billion colors.

The 10-bit monitors are priced similarly to my HP ZR30W (also sporting a 10-bit display), except you get warranty and other perks with the HP model. So I don't recommend getting those.


----------



## Agenesis

I wonder if heat will be an issue for the tempered glass versions since air wont be hitting the screen directly. My U2410 gets pretty toasty after a day of use and it puts out a good amount of heat similar to my radiator if I put my hand over it.


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> The 8-bit monitors are priced incredibly well. Though you should not expect the same performance as well known high-end IPS screens; these use an LED backlight which results in lesser color accuracy. And also, the cheaper models can only display 16 million colors while the high-end IPSes can display 1 billion colors.
> The 10-bit monitors are priced similarly to my HP ZR30W (also sporting a 10-bit display), except you get warranty and other perks with the HP model. So I don't recommend getting those.


You may already know but it's way more complicated than that in regards to 8-bit and 10-bit and even the *ZR30w which costs nearly 3X more than the Shimian*. As with my earlier post, lets not get everyone goosed up with this 8-bit and 10-bit thing because all of the possible variables and ensuing complications will not do anyone here any good. 10-bit is not for everyone and it certainly isn't built for every application, many applications won't work in a 10-bit color-space so 10-bit owners will often be dealing with dithering and non-accurate colors anyway. As i said before, 10-bit is best reserved for professionals and _color enthusiasts_ with the right hardware, software and knowledge on how to set it up properly.

Personally, i like CCFL better than LED backlights, but it does not mean that an LED backlight cannot have a reasonable degree of color accuracy for a home user (i am only clarifying, not correcting) and results will vary from model to model.

In case anyone is curious, this thread ought to shed some light on the HP ZR30w and 10-bit peculiarities: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1554977


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I wonder if heat will be an issue for the tempered glass versions since air wont be hitting the screen directly. My U2410 gets pretty toasty after a day of use and it puts out a good amount of heat similar to my radiator if I put my hand over it.


LEDs put out much less heat than fluorescent backlights do. Mine didn't heat up with a black or grey screen, and I've never heard of glass Apple Cinema Displays overheating. We'll find out soon.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> You may already know but it's way more complicated than that in regards to 8-bit and 10-bit and even the ZR30w which costs nearly 3X more than the Shimian. As with my earlier post, lets not get everyone goosed up with this 8-bit and 10-bit thing because all of the possible variables and ensuing complications will not do anyone here any good. 10-bit is not for everyone and it certainly isn't built for every application, many applications won't work in a 10-bit color-space so 10-bit owners will often be dealing with dithering and non-accurate colors anyway. As i said before, 10-bit is best reserved for professionals and _color enthusiasts_ with the right hardware, software and knowledge on how to set it up properly.
> Personally, i like CCFL better than LED backlights, but it does not mean that an LED backlight cannot have a reasonable degree of color accuracy (i am only clarifying, not correcting) results will vary from model to model.
> In case anyone is curious, this thread ought to shed some light on the ZR30w and 10-bit peculiarities: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1554977


At the absolute most, there is probably a 30% difference in terms of color gamut between a 10-bit CCFL and 8-bit LED.

And even then, unless, as you said, one has the hardware and software necessary to drive a true 10-bit panel (as I also mentioned above) - a 10-bit CCFL panel will do 95% of the people in this thread no good anyways.

For most people, they're probably in the same boat as i am; allow me to illustrate:



That is really all I care about; moving to a quality 2560x1440 IPS (from my current1920x1200 res.) monitor for an insanely cheap price. Most people here will probably use their monitor for gaming, movies, a general upgrade in screen space, etc. - but i'd be willing to bet that, again, a large majority will not even possess any sort of need for a true 10-bit panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> LEDs put out much less heat than fluorescent backlights do. Mine didn't heat up with a black or grey screen, and I've never heard of glass Apple Cinema Displays overheating. We'll find out soon.


An added benefit of LEDs is that they warm up and display full colors much, MUCH faster than CCFLs. This is actually VERY noticeable.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> The 8-bit monitors are priced incredibly well. Though you should not expect the same performance as well known high-end IPS screens; these use an LED backlight which results in lesser color accuracy. And also, the cheaper models can only display 16 million colors while the high-end IPSes can display 1 billion colors.
> 
> The 10-bit monitors are priced similarly to my HP ZR30W (also sporting a 10-bit display), except you get warranty and other perks with the HP model. So I don't recommend getting those.


I've seen and stared at diagnostic imaging monitors built and calibrated beyond the standards of any consumer IPS. They're one of those things that don't have a listed price: if you have to ask, you can't afford it. Their contrast and color accuracy is far beyond anything in my school's photo lab, or anywhere else.

In other words, I've seen and worked with a few different 10 bit displays. While a 30 bit (10 bit) monitor is essential for a mammogram or MRI, and while it helps with getting the most accurate print possible, for everyday desktop usage, gaming, and even photo editing, I couldn't tell the difference between an 8 bit and a 10 bit dithered display any day.

That said, you're right. Unless you truly despise AG, I would recommend getting a $650 zr2740w or a $900 zr30w instead of a higher end qh270 or a qh300, as HP provides a warranty and service. But nothing sold here comes close to the base qh270.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> those of you who ordered from dream seller, did they give you a tracking number?


I ordered last Wednesday and just received a tracking number.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> That is really all I care about; moving to a quality 2560x1440 IPS (from my current1920x1200 res.) monitor for an insanely cheap price. Most people here will probably use their monitor for gaming, movies, a general upgrade in screen space, etc. - but i'd be willing to bet that, again, a large majority will not even possess any sort of need for a true 10-bit panel.


^^^^ THIS X100000.







Only a few reasons I'm interested in this

1) IPS. Better than my TN garbage, even if it's only 8 bit.
2) $400.
3) 2560x1440 resolution
4) See number 2


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> ^^^^ THIS X100000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few reasons I'm interested in this
> 1) IPS. Better than my TN garbage, even if it's only 8 bit.
> 2) $400.
> 3) 2560x1440 resolution
> 4) See number 2


for me:
1) my u2312hm IPS seems not much different from my 3 years old p2494hs TN
2) $250 here in Korea XD
3) 2560x1440, previously i am viewing 3 pdf in a time with 1080p, now i assume i can view atlaest 4 to 5


----------



## CrazzyRussian

How hard will it be to see a dead pixel on the 27" IPS? I can noticeable see one on a 1440x900 17" screen and i just made a wallpaper for my 1920x1080 22" with a bright pixel as well and i can against a black background very clearly still see it, but how about the 2560x1440 IPS? The seller said that up to 5 dead pixels is okay so I want to know IF I ever get one with a few that they will be difficult to see or something like that. I'm still getting the tempered glass NON-TEMPERED GLASS one but I just want to know ahead of time








EDIT: With the 5 dead pixel return policy on the slow-shipping tempered glass screen I'd rather just sacrifice not having glass which has no performance benefit and get the one from dreamseller.

EDIT 2: it seems that dreamseller put up a tempered glass screen up as well for only $402!!!!!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> for me:
> 
> 3) 2560x1440, previously i am viewing 3 pdf in a time with 1080p, now i assume i can view atlaest 4 to 5


screenshot 3 pdf in a time with 1080p.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> You're in for a treat. Quadrupling my screen resolution with much better viewing angles put a big smile on my face, moving from any TN panel will do the same for you. And if you're talking about the poll, IDK if I can even change without removing it.


I know! I can't wait! too bad I just have so many projects nowadays... not enough time to spend with it! I will however, try to get as many pics up as I can. And yeah, dreamseller did add a QH270-IPSB, the one I bought. Although the pictures seem to show the speakers on back... I guess i'll be taking full shots of it either way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> ^^^^ THIS X100000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few reasons I'm interested in this
> 1) IPS. Better than my TN garbage, even if it's only 8 bit.
> 2) $400.
> 3) 2560x1440 resolution
> 4) See number 2


^This!
I'm coming from a HORRID TN panel... it's a 1080p TV that i'm using as a monitor (has built in TV tuner) and literally I will see my reds go from red at the bottom near center to the top of the screen while viewing straight on... it's sad. And, the increase in res is all i'm in it for (although I'll feel sorry for my 570... now has to push more pixels... but whatevs!


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> screenshot 3 pdf in a time with 1080p.



it is important to review many technical papers simultaneously when trying to write a conference paper

also it is important do view many pages simultaneously especially writing a 50 pages reports
sorry for the black filter


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

My monitor's in the next town over! I don't get home til 7ish ><, hope they deliver before 10...

or else i'll not get it tomorrow


----------



## CrazzyRussian

He keeps on slowly dropping the price on the tempered glass one, anybody know why? It's even cheaper than the one without the glass.


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> He keeps on slowly dropping the price on the tempered glass one, anybody know why? It's even cheaper than the one without the glass.


My guess would be staying on top of his competition, which seasoned Ebay sellers do all the time. Or he may be trying to establish clearer price brackets for the different models he's carrying, can't say for sure though.

Another thing to consider, never look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> Guys, I purchased and paid for this monitor last night for $550. Dream-seller raised the price to $772 immediately afterwards, and this morning they sent me this message via eBay:
> We checked your transaction record
> and could see that the transaction was made on Feb 27th and the payment was
> sent on the same day. So we sent your transaction record with other buyers
> to the manufacturers of Archieva to dispatch today morning. But they
> answered back to us that this model, QH270-IPSMDP won't be produced
> temporarily for some reasons and we don't know the reason exactly yet.
> What a crock of BS. If you see his feedback, he has a history of raising the price after an item is bought and relisting, then telling the buyer it's out of stock. For now I sent him a Danawa link calling him on his BS that this monitor is not being manufactured. Just wanted to let you guys know what kind of seller you're dealing with here.


Dude that's ebay man. I remember getting that sexy copper heatsink that they gave with the i7 965 for $6 on ebay while it usually sold there for a buy it now of $25. The seller told me that he was out of stock when he clearly wasn't because he was selling a few more.
dreamseller made a pricing accident and though that loyalty to one wasn't worth the $180 loss, I don't blame him. Most retailers besides a very few don't sell their items when somebody bought it for a much lower price because of a pricing error. But yeah, I hate when that happens.


----------



## Remix65

no such thing as pricing accident. he's just inflating the price because of demand. if he canceled my transaction, i'd serve him with a negative feedback.

and if i really need the monitor, make another ebay account and buy at new price


----------



## brucethemoose

Just buy the $400 IPSB model. That's where the real value's at, and he can't shaft anyone because of competition from dcSamsungMall.

But ya, he's the average eBay dealer. The fact I knew alot more about the monitor's specs than he did shows that: don't trust him too much. Since this thread is bringing him so much traffic, I should threaten to put down the monitor in a review if he starts hiking up prices.


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Just buy the $400 IPSB model. That's where the real value's at, and he can't shaft anyone because of competition from dcSamsungMall.
> But ya, he's the average eBay dealer. The fact I knew alot more about the monitor's specs than he did shows that: don't trust him too much. Since this thread is bringing him so much traffic, I should threaten to put down the monitor in a review if he starts hiking up prices.


I would, except I'd really prefer a model with HDMI since
I connect my Xbox to my monitor since I don't have a TV. If push comes to shove though I guess I can always connect it to my old monitor, but it'd be kind of a shame if I couldn't use it for that.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Thats too bad about that 550 monitor. I was really considering buying it. Hypothetically if the price didn't hike up would this had been a worth while investment? 550 for a 27 inch IPS with all those inputs sounds like it would have been a great deal.


----------



## Monocog007

After my 2 monitors sell on craigslist, I'm picking up a IPSB model. I'm looking forward to seeing some more reviews.

Correct me if i'm wrong, but the IPSB model does NOT have an OSD right?


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> After my 2 monitors sell on craigslist, I'm picking up a IPSB model. I'm looking forward to seeing some more reviews.
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but the IPSB model does NOT have an OSD right?


Yup, no menu, just brightness settings and volume settings if you choose the one with speakers.


----------



## iCrap

Im still wondering if i should get one... Has anybody else's arrived yet?
Also i wonder if the dream seller has / can add cheap IPS 1920x1200 monitors... i wouldn't mind one if the price is right.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> I would, except I'd really prefer a model with HDMI since
> I connect my Xbox to my monitor since I don't have a TV. If push comes to shove though I guess I can always connect it to my old monitor, but it'd be kind of a shame if I couldn't use it for that.


LOL, this monitor is useless with the Xbox. At best you have a 720p image, which the Xbox scales to 1080p and then the monitor scales it to 1440p. It's going to look horrible or at best, like a 27 inch 1080p screen.
This monitor is PC only in my opinion, and with a 3GB 7970 to go with it.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> After my 2 monitors sell on craigslist, I'm picking up a IPSB model. I'm looking forward to seeing some more reviews.
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but the IPSB model does NOT have an OSD right?


No one has gotten one yet, mine's out for delivery... but i don't think i'll be home for that...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Yup, no menu, just brightness settings and volume settings if you choose the one with speakers.


the one with speakers is model IPSBS (I assume the extra S on back is for speaker)


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> no such thing as pricing accident. he's just inflating the price because of demand. if he canceled my transaction, i'd serve him with a negative feedback.
> and if i really need the monitor, make another ebay account and buy at new price


It's $650 on gmarket, I'm pretty sure it *was* a pricing accident actually.


----------



## yellow snow

an alternative someone had mentioned on hardforum is to buy through gmarket through a courier service MinarinShop (15% commission of the item and shipping charges) this might open up more opportunities. im looking into the crossover 27" due to the fact it pivots and is a single dvi link.


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> LOL, this monitor is useless with the Xbox. At best you have a 720p image, which the Xbox scales to 1080p and then the monitor scales it to 1440p. It's going to look horrible or at best, like a 27 inch 1080p screen.
> This monitor is PC only in my opinion, and with a 3GB 7970 to go with it.


I don't think that's true at all. According to your logic, no one should use anything but a 720p TV with an Xbox just to avoid the upscaling. Fact is, when you get into the 27" range people use these things as a TV replacement. Many people run U2711s with Blu Ray players and Xbox/PS3 consoles. If it was truly useless as you say, manufacturers wouldn't bother putting out models with multiple digital connectors.


----------



## LukaTCE

Anyone know for cheap like this Shimian 120Hz 24" or 24". And are this LG panels Shimiano uses good ? (LG IPS monitors are pretty bad)


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellow snow*
> 
> an alternative someone had mentioned on hardforum is to buy through gmarket through a courier service MinarinShop (15% commission of the item and shipping charges) this might open up more opportunities. im looking into the crossover 27" due to the fact it pivots and is a single dvi link.


There's no way it's single link dvi, that wouldn't give it near enough bandwidth for 2560x1440 @ 60hz.


----------



## yellow snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> There's no way it's single link dvi, that wouldn't give it near enough bandwidth for 2560x1440 @ 60hz.


yeah found that to be weird too but from all the pictures i see it looks single. but who knows.

http://techinsight.tistory.com/tag/Cross%20Over%2027Q%20LED


----------



## BBGunWB

4 panels in, and no flaws. Any of the newer panel guys want to post their review, please?

BB


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> 4 panels in, and no flaws. Any of the newer panel guys want to post their review, please?
> BB


Im not sure anyone else has actually gotten one just yet. I think a couple people voted on what they ordered. I was in the first batch of people to order and I still don't have mine anyways.


----------



## kazenagi

Just pulled the trigger on a ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB with tempered glass, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Look what showed up at my door 3 hours ago (just had time to post this)



FedEx delivered it and it was bought through dcsamsungmall. Wasn't as bubble wrapped as the OP's but this is a different seller and this is also the "tempered glass" one... GAH I can't wait to go home!

I had to leave 5 minutes after it was delivered, so I'll post pictures tonight after 7 p.m. PST


----------



## kazenagi

Go home, stay inside, unbox and upload tons of pics I'm sure everyone would be happy


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Look what showed up at my door 3 hours ago (just had time to post this)
> 
> FedEx delivered it and it was bought through dcsamsungmall. Wasn't as bubble wrapped as the OP's but this is a different seller and this is also the "tempered glass" one... GAH I can't wait to go home!
> I had to leave 5 minutes after it was delivered, so I'll post pictures tonight after 7 p.m. PST


Nice!
What seller did you get yours from?


----------



## Phinominal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Look what showed up at my door 3 hours ago (just had time to post this)
> 
> FedEx delivered it and it was bought through dcsamsungmall. Wasn't as bubble wrapped as the OP's but this is a different seller and this is also the "tempered glass" one... GAH I can't wait to go home!
> I had to leave 5 minutes after it was delivered, so I'll post pictures tonight after 7 p.m. PST


Definition of blue ball...


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Look what showed up at my door 3 hours ago (just had time to post this)
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1908552/width/395/height/700
> FedEx delivered it and it was bought through dcsamsungmall. Wasn't as bubble wrapped as the OP's but this is a different seller and this is also the "tempered glass" one... GAH I can't wait to go home!
> I had to leave 5 minutes after it was delivered, so I'll post pictures tonight after 7 p.m. PST


oooh, anxious for pics and first impressions.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Look what showed up at my door 3 hours ago (just had time to post this)
> 
> FedEx delivered it and it was bought through dcsamsungmall. Wasn't as bubble wrapped as the OP's but this is a different seller and this is also the "tempered glass" one... GAH I can't wait to go home!
> I had to leave 5 minutes after it was delivered, so I'll post pictures tonight after 7 p.m. PST


Yay, I'm not alone. Where are pics from the other 2 who voted?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Still waiting on mine, but I have yet to vote (should be in on Friday!)


----------



## brucethemoose

I just discovered my monitor tilts foreward and back, just like in the picture!



This stand suddenly feels much better. Thank you for asking me Xevv, post something so I can rep+ you.


----------



## j dub

I'm still waiting on mine, I havn't voted yet.

Heres what the tracking info is showing...

Processed Through Sort Facility
Feb-25-12, 20:07 PM, ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Still waiting for my tracking # from dreamseller for m tempered glass screen, ordered last night.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Still waiting for my tracking # from dreamseller for m tempered glass screen, ordered last night.


Ive got one from him but other than the mini summary bit you get from ebay I cant find anywheres to get any more specific info on where mine is.









Also for what its worth I ordered last thursday and Only got the tracking number last night I believe.


----------



## Geglamash

Ordered on Wednesday and just now getting in transit.








Oh well.


----------



## matrices

Ordered on Saturday and received today - Shimian with tempered glass. Gorgeous. IPS, glossy, tempered glass, high resolution, no noticeable bleeding or dead pixels - couldn't ask for more for $400. I didn't order from dreamseller but rather the other guy.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrices*
> 
> Ordered on Saturday and received today - Shimian with tempered glass. Gorgeous. IPS, glossy, tempered glass, high resolution, no noticeable bleeding or dead pixels - couldn't ask for more for $400. I didn't order from dreamseller but rather the other guy.


pics plz


----------



## r34p3rex

Trying if the Catleap stand is worth the extra money









The only difference between the Catleap Q270 and the QH270 is the stand right?


----------



## matrices

The Shimian stand is cheap as all hell but that's no different from most Asus gaming monitor stands. The Catleap stand doesn't seem to have height adjustment so for all its fanciness I didn't see the value in going that route. More important is that the Shimian has VESA mounts.

Taking pics would be pointless - the only camera I have is an awful cell phone and the subpar Vita camera.

I will confirm that there is no functioning OSD. The brightness buttons work, though.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

For those of you who want the tempered glass... GET IT NOW! it's flush!... pictures will be uploaded soon


----------



## matrices

Oh yea, my tempered is also flush. Just like my 27" Mac at work.


----------



## kazenagi

More pics! cell phone quality would be fine







The tempered glass monitor went down a whole $2 since I bought it lol.


----------



## iCrap

Which seller did you guys use? Not the dreamseller?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

So... the weird thing about this one, is that the back has holes for the speakers... like the OP... but there are NO speakers... there's a hole for the jack on the back, but it's empty


see the hole?


wires that came with the monitor, one end is the generic 3 prong cable for things that need this sort of power (as you can tell, my knowledge of cables is pretty low)


so i bought this one off amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000510ZO/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## noak

Ok guys, I got the orininal product manifest DIRECTLY from Achievia Shimian

PDF Here

Now you can see the direct prices of the retailer, and costs they have to recuperate

Also, it is $700 to ship 20 monitors to the US, in one bulk shipment, probably more if separated.

Just a look from the business side of this

Remember after shipping and ebay fees, these sellers make maybe $20-30/monitor


----------



## CRosko42

Sorry if this has been asked, but how is the ghosting on these?


----------



## SteveCme

Need some advice please...... My Achieva Shimian QH270 just arrived. I unplugged my Dell 24" DVI monitor and plugged in the Acheiva. The monitor turns on and the backlight is there, BUT No boot, no way to even get to the bios setup screen. I'm using an MSI board with graphics done by the intel i5 2500K CPU. Could it be the intel 3000 graphics won't drive the Shimian monitor so the boot up sequence is hung? I put the Dell back on and it all works again. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Okay, so I got 1 dead pixel... although you need to look closely and if you go to google, the top bar hides it cuz it's a black dead pixel:


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveCme*
> 
> Need some advice please...... My Achieva Shimian QH270 just arrived. I unplugged my Dell 24" DVI monitor and plugged in the Acheiva. The monitor turns on and the backlight is there, BUT No boot, no way to even get to the bios setup screen. I'm using an MSI board with graphics done by the intel i5 2500K CPU. Could it be the intel 3000 graphics won't drive the Shimian monitor so the boot up sequence is hung? I put the Dell back on and it all works again. Any ideas? Thanks


plug it in after booting into windows?

your onboard isnt dual-link so it probably won't work.


----------



## Ocnewb

1 dead pixel isn't too bad but of course i would wish you received a perfect monitor tho.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Okay, so I got 1 dead pixel... although you need to look closely and if you go to google, the top bar hides it cuz it's a black dead pixel:


Is it very noticeable?

Try this, maybe.
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/

http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor

Ehh, nvm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defective_pixel#Stuck_versus_dead_pixels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> Ok guys, I got the orininal product manifest DIRECTLY from Achievia Shimian
> PDF Here
> Now you can see the direct prices of the retailer, and costs they have to recuperate
> Also, it is $700 to ship 20 monitors to the US, in one bulk shipment, probably more if separated.
> Just a look from the business side of this
> Remember after shipping and ebay fees, these sellers make maybe $20-30/monitor


I put the link in the first post. Info gets lost in this thread fast.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> 1 dead pixel isn't too bad but of course i would wish you received a perfect monitor tho.


Yep isn't too bad, and for $400 I think i can stomach it (as long as it doesn't start spreading)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Is it very noticeable?
> Try this, maybe.
> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/
> http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor
> Ehh, nvm
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defective_pixel#Stuck_versus_dead_pixels
> I put the link in the first post. Info gets lost in this thread fast.


haha I was looking into this:

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/

but, no, it;s not very noticable at all... i'll post pictures... you gotta look for it. Most sites have a bar across the top, and so you can't see the dead pixel.

But thanks


----------



## CRosko42

Well I'm ordering a qh270-ipsb either tomorrow or thursday.

Soooo pumped for it.

I love glossy displays and I am really excited to move up in res.

Although, this basically makes upgrading/sidegrading to a 7970 a neccessity lol.


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> Ok guys, I got the orininal product manifest DIRECTLY from Achievia Shimian
> PDF Here
> Now you can see the direct prices of the retailer, and costs they have to recuperate
> Also, it is $700 to ship 20 monitors to the US, in one bulk shipment, probably more if separated.
> Just a look from the business side of this
> Remember after shipping and ebay fees, these sellers make maybe $20-30/monitor


Interesting to see that the the 30" is over twice as expensive as the 27"

I have no need for another monitor... yet I'm itching to buy one. I need better self control.


----------



## SteveCme

Well, it seems the intel 3000 graphics doesn't support dual link DVI. I borrowed an ATI 4850 card and the display works just fine. No dead pixels!
What I can't do is adjust the hue and saturation with the Catalyst driver though. Is there a video card on the market that will let me make those adjustments in DVI mode?
Thanks


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Well I'm ordering a qh270-ipsb either tomorrow or thursday.
> Soooo pumped for it.
> I love glossy displays and I am really excited to move up in res.
> Although, this basically makes upgrading/sidegrading to a 7970 a neccessity lol.


Haha i think you'll be fine with 570 in SLI (although VRAM will be an issue)... I'm just running 1 570 lol







although, just got a summer job offer today... >







see if i can eek out enough change for another 570.

@OP sadly i fall under the "dead pixel" group, but... makes it sound real bad... maybe it's the color of my pixel, but it's dark and so as I'm writing this post... I can't see it at all... not unless I'm 6" from the screen and really looking for it


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Yep isn't too bad, and for $400 I think i can stomach it (as long as it doesn't start spreading)
> haha I was looking into this:
> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/
> but, no, it;s not very noticable at all... i'll post pictures... you gotta look for it. Most sites have a bar across the top, and so you can't see the dead pixel.
> But thanks


Are you sure its a stuck pixel and not a dead one?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Well I'm ordering a qh270-ipsb either tomorrow or thursday.
> Soooo pumped for it.
> I love glossy displays and I am really excited to move up in res.
> Although, this basically makes upgrading/sidegrading to a 7970 a neccessity lol.


Meh, my 6850s aren't happy with the extra work, but even with 4x the pixels, they're working fine. Lay off the AA a little bit (which isn't as necessary with a pixel pitch like this), and your 570s will be plenty for this monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveCme*
> 
> Well, it seems the intel 3000 graphics doesn't support dual link DVI. I borrowed an ATI 4850 card and the display works just fine. No dead pixels!
> What I can't do is adjust the hue and saturation with the Catalyst driver though. Is there a video card on the market that will let me make those adjustments in DVI mode?
> Thanks


Intel graphics fail.

What AMD Catalyst drivers are you using? Try these, and see if you get the option.
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/catalyst122precertifieddriver.aspx


----------



## mikeawesome

uh oh, I hope my 5850 can handle it when I play bf3

mine has shipped, tracking still shows its in korea though


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Intel graphics fail.


To be fair, dual link DVI is becoming an antiquated technology in favor of displayport and other newer technologies.

Intel HD 3000 on my laptop with displayport can power a 1440p/1600p monitor just fine.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Are you sure its a stuck pixel and not a dead one?


Well... it very well could be... although it's not completely black. On a black background it's lighter than the surround pixels, but not my much


----------



## SteveCme

Thanks for the info Bruce. I installed the catalyst 12.2 drivers but there is no difference. I'm not too familiar with ATI software, maybe I'm doing something wrong? I'm moving the saturation and hue sliders in the "color" menu of catalyst. The color of the girl and the fruit changes but not the desktop. It seems all I can change there is the gamma, brightness, and contrast. Am I missing something or would a better ATI or NVIDIA card let me do those adjustments?

Oh and BTW my Shimian came just like the picture of yours in bubble pack. I was sure I was going to have to pay a customs charge but I didn't !









This monitor beats the 27 inch BENQ LED VA panel monitor I bought and returned hands down for resolution and off axis color reproduction !

OK so please beware those people that use Intel 2000 or 3000 graphics THEY DON"T WORK with the Shimian !


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Well... it very well could be... although it's not completely black. On a black background it's lighter than the surround pixels, but not my much


Try this:

http://www.widowpc.com/2005/08/fix_dead_pixels.php


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Okay, so I got 1 dead pixel... although you need to look closely and if you go to google, the top bar hides it cuz it's a black dead pixel:


Hmm, when I had dead pixels on my U2311, what I did was turned my monitor off and using a cloth to cover my nail, pressed against the dead pixel. You have to use a bit of force and ofc, you can't be 100% accurate, but try getting as close to the dead pixel as possible.

This method has worked for 2 dead pixels so I suggest you give that a shot


----------



## r34p3rex

Oh man.. all these reviews coming in recently.. making me horny









I think I'll go with the Achieva with tempered glass


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> Hmm, when I had dead pixels on my U2311, what I did was turned my monitor off and using a cloth to cover my nail, pressed against the dead pixel. You have to use a bit of force and ofc, you can't be 100% accurate, but try getting as close to the dead pixel as possible.
> This method has worked for 2 dead pixels so I suggest you give that a shot


He can't, its got tempered glass over the screen. He'll need to disassemble the whole monitor to access the panel.

Does anyone still have the link to the "zero white dot" seller or did he sell out?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> http://www.widowpc.com/2005/08/fix_dead_pixels.php


The download link for that doesn't work. In any case, I'll try something when i get around to it... I just played some Diablo 3 Beta... oh the colors are SO nice...









Actually guys, it's NOT a stuck/dead pixel. It's actually dust underneath the glass

when you view it from different angles the "pixel" moves in relation to my mouse cursor, so it's definately dust. Sorry guys! Otherwise... no dead pixels, but no way to remove it except to clean the glass (where I have the chance of reintroducing more dust). It's not bothersome so all is happy. No dead pixels. You guys think i should change my vote? or is the dust still a vote of disconfidence?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

I think OC.net is failing a bit there (cuz I can't see my updates to my previous post) but here's what i wanted to say:

Actually guys, it's NOT a stuck/dead pixel. It's actually dust underneath the glass

when you view it from different angles the "pixel" moves in relation to my mouse cursor, so it's definately dust. Sorry guys! Otherwise... no dead pixels, but no way to remove it except to clean the glass (where I have the chance of reintroducing more dust). It's not bothersome so all is happy. No dead pixels. You guys think i should change my vote? or is the dust still a vote of disconfidence?


----------



## AMC

Oh man that tampered glass is nice. Really considering selling my monitors. But I want to connect my laptop and it only has hdmi. Damn are there adapters?


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> He can't, its got tempered glass over the screen. He'll need to disassemble the whole monitor to access the panel.
> Does anyone still have the link to the "zero white dot" seller or did he sell out?


The zero dot policy seems like a moot point to me. They can claim that on every monitor. In the end, you'll never know if it'll have dead pixels until you have it in your hands, and you'll still have to pay return shipping to korea if a dead pixel is found.
Unless the monitor has tons of dead pixels, let's be honest - you're not going to drop $50 on a $400 monitor to ship it back.

Additionally, zero white dot I believe only refers to stuck pixels. Dead pixels (black) I don't believe are included. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## lilxskull

Man I would bite on this if it was a little lower. I don't really need a monitor so I can hold out a little longer to get a higher res monitor. Was waiting till these resolutions hit $300-350 so hopefully if demand drops, the ebay seller will drop the price. Still saving up for either an Ivy Bridge build or waiting one more year for Intel's new processor. Oh and if there is a group buy happening, I would like to purchase one of these from them. PM me if someone is doing a group buy. Thanks


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> I think OC.net is failing a bit there (cuz I can't see my updates to my previous post) but here's what i wanted to say:
> Actually guys, it's NOT a stuck/dead pixel. It's actually dust underneath the glass
> when you view it from different angles the "pixel" moves in relation to my mouse cursor, so it's definately dust. Sorry guys! Otherwise... no dead pixels, but no way to remove it except to clean the glass (where I have the chance of reintroducing more dust). It's not bothersome so all is happy. No dead pixels. You guys think i should change my vote? or is the dust still a vote of disconfidence?


First off, this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1220518/will-fix-edited-posts-do-not-reflect-the-edit/
It's a bug OCN is trying to hunt down.

About the dust, IDK, it's up to you. If you find it particularly annoying, leave it as a defect. If you're OK with it, you can change your vote if you want.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilxskull*
> 
> Man I would bite on this if it was a little lower. I don't really need a monitor so I can hold out a little longer to get a higher res monitor. Was waiting till these resolutions hit $300-350 so hopefully if demand drops, the ebay seller will drop the price. Still saving up for either an Ivy Bridge build or waiting one more year for Intel's new processor. Oh and if there is a group buy happening, I would like to purchase one of these from them. PM me if someone is doing a group buy. Thanks


By the time the seller receives the monitor in bulk and pays $700 for mass shipping, then drops $100+ on overseas shipping, there isn't much of a profit margin left. Unless Achieva lowers their prices, I wouldn't expect these to drop below $370 or so.


----------



## MangosTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> I think OC.net is failing a bit there (cuz I can't see my updates to my previous post) but here's what i wanted to say:
> Actually guys, it's NOT a stuck/dead pixel. It's actually dust underneath the glass
> when you view it from different angles the "pixel" moves in relation to my mouse cursor, so it's definately dust. Sorry guys! Otherwise... no dead pixels, but no way to remove it except to clean the glass (where I have the chance of reintroducing more dust). It's not bothersome so all is happy. No dead pixels. You guys think i should change my vote? or is the dust still a vote of disconfidence?


I think it would be better to not get the tempered glass version if assembly isn't done in a dust free environment... sacrifice the awesomeness of tempered glass for a clean monitor


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> I think OC.net is failing a bit there (cuz I can't see my updates to my previous post) but here's what i wanted to say:
> Actually guys, it's NOT a stuck/dead pixel. It's actually dust underneath the glass
> when you view it from different angles the "pixel" moves in relation to my mouse cursor, so it's definately dust. Sorry guys! Otherwise... no dead pixels, but no way to remove it except to clean the glass (where I have the chance of reintroducing more dust). It's not bothersome so all is happy. No dead pixels. You guys think i should change my vote? or is the dust still a vote of disconfidence?


Dust is definitely more relieving. I'd take the monitor apart in a damp environment (restroom with hot water) and try to get the dust out if I were you, because little things like that annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Molybdenum

Posting to keep track of this thread easier... I'm tempted. I love screen real estate, but I love dual monitors more, and one of these would look weird next to a 23" TN panel (I'd imagine). I'd also be unable to game on it reasonably with my 6870... gotta' try to keep talking myself out of buying it







, the monitor is an amazing deal.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> Posting to keep track of this thread easier... I'm tempted. I love screen real estate, but I love dual monitors more, and one of these would look weird next to a 23" TN panel (I'd imagine). I'd also be unable to game on it reasonably with my 6870... gotta' try to keep talking myself out of buying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the monitor is an amazing deal.


Signed up here just so I could track this easier and also comment about how great a find this was.

I'm in the same boat. I could really use one of these, but at the moment only have a pair of 460GTX's in SLI which wouldn't really be able to do much for games. For desktop work I'd be ok probably, but newer games would struggle I imagine. Only running 1920x1080 atm, and this would be a massive increase in pixels needing to be pushed around.

Sooooo tempted though.

Appreciate all the work, pictures and info people have been sharing.


----------



## bhk1004

wow... wow... wow... lol. im amazed. I really just happened upon this page... and my parents are visiting me from korea on friday. calling them to see if they can get their hands on one before they board the plane and bring it over. haha. 230ish in korea? done deal haha.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Actually guys, it's NOT a stuck/dead pixel. It's actually dust underneath the glass
> when you view it from different angles the "pixel" moves in relation to my mouse cursor, so it's definately dust. Sorry guys! Otherwise... no dead pixels,
> ...
> is the dust still a vote of disconfidence?


Dust to me says simply to not get the tempered glass monitor. One more layer of mfg means one more chance for dust.

>this< close to ordering the Catleap.

BB


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Oh man that tampered glass is nice. Really considering selling my monitors. But I want to connect my laptop and it only has hdmi. Damn are there adapters?


yes.
I am using an HDMI to DVI cable and it works perfect.


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> yes.
> I am using an HDMI to DVI cable and it works perfect.


The picture would be scaled then. As far as I know, there is no hdmi to dual link DVI cable available that has the bandwidth to push resolutions above 1920x1080. Native HDMI 1.4 can, but a converted HDMI 1.4 cannot as far as I know.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Dream-seller shipped my monitor mid-day yesterday around 15 hours after purchase and just gave me the tracking # a little after 24 hours after purchase. Just want to say that since some of you were getting your tracking #'s days after you first bought it.

Also, how bad of a situation is it to get dust between the glass and LCD? As far as I know it could be solved as simply as going into a humid bathroom about 30 minutes after somebody had a hot shower or whatever, quickly split the panels part and blow some compressed air in between. I don't see why having a chance of getting a flawed screen due to getting dust under the glass a turn off and reason to not get the tempered glass monitor.


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three4seven*
> 
> The picture would be scaled then. As far as I know, there is no hdmi to dual link DVI cable available that has the bandwidth to push resolutions above 1920x1080. Native HDMI 1.4 can, but a converted HDMI 1.4 cannot as far as I know.


my bad, I forgot about the limitations.
I only have a lowly 1080p screen


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> Signed up here just so I could track this easier and also comment about how great a find this was.
> I'm in the same boat. I could really use one of these, but at the moment only have a pair of 460GTX's in SLI which wouldn't really be able to do much for games. For desktop work I'd be ok probably, but newer games would struggle I imagine. Only running 1920x1080 atm, and this would be a massive increase in pixels needing to be pushed around.
> Sooooo tempted though.
> Appreciate all the work, pictures and info people have been sharing.


Don't underestimate your setup. I'm running 6850s in crossfire (~ GTX 460 SLI), and virtually every game I own runs at max or near max settings. BF3 is about the only thing my cards struggle with at very high settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three4seven*
> 
> The picture would be scaled then. As far as I know, there is no hdmi to dual link DVI cable available that has the bandwidth to push resolutions above 1920x1080. Native HDMI 1.4 can, but a converted HDMI 1.4 cannot as far as I know.


I thought it didn't have a scaler... I also thought I left this setting on.


Hmm, maybe it does have a scaler. Weird, as a few lower resolution settings didn't seem to work, but 1360x768 works just fine.


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Don't underestimate your setup. I'm running 6850s in crossfire (~ GTX 460 SLI), and virtually every game I own runs at max or near max settings. BF3 is about the only thing my cards struggle with at very high settings.
> 
> I thought it didn't have a scaler... I also thought I left this setting on.
> 
> Hmm, maybe it does have a scaler. Weird, as a few lower resolution settings didn't seem to work, but 1360x768 works just fine.


Could you give 1920x1080 and 1280x720 a try?


----------



## b0z0

I'm tempted to get rid of my Dell 24" and order the Catleap. Has anyone received Catleap yet?


----------



## eduardmc

i have the samsung 950 120hz 27" monitor. Really liking this with ips and higher resolution. Would you give up your 120hz over higher resolution?


----------



## newpc

ordered the catleap today, less see how long it takes to reach australia







, will update you guys asap!


----------



## AMGRoadster

Very tempted to pull the trigger on one of these. Had been thinking about the HPZR2740 but think I will like the glossy panel better seeing as I am coming from a CRT. How long is the DVI-D cable that comes with the monitor?


----------



## PureBlackFire

may have found my new monitor....


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> i have the samsung 950 120hz 27" monitor. Really liking this with ips and higher resolution. Would you give up your 120hz over higher resolution?


I don't know if I would. The Samsung 950D is an amazing monitor.


----------



## levi1984

Hi, I'm new to this forum but i followed this thread from the beginning. I also ordered a few days ago the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite and i hope to receive it this week. Did anyone try to use the ICC profile for Hazro HZ27WC (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm) on this monitor since it has virtually the same specs?
Regarding the tempered glass version, it is difficult to remove any dust particles which were traped between the panel and the glass and i think it's not recommended to try to remove it. You might end up with more dust particles after the process. Even Hazro has issues with their glass version (although they are using a special room class 4 or something like this).


----------



## iCrap

Hey OP (Or anyone with the monitor), can you check if the monitor works at 1920x1080? I just realized i would need it too, when i play in eyefinity i would need it to be at 1920x1080 like my other two monitors,


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> i have the samsung 950 120hz 27" monitor. Really liking this with ips and higher resolution. Would you give up your 120hz over higher resolution?


I would go with 2560x1440 IPS > 120hz. But that's only because I have to be able to FULLY max out a game with vsync on so that there's absolutely no screen tearing. If you like the higher refresh rate....stick with the 120. I tried out a 120hz monitor for a while and honestly I enjoyed a constant vsynced 60FPS much more. You also have to think about your ability to drive current and future games at a consistently high FPS....so yeah, i'd go the 60hz/higher res route for sure. Visual fidelity > unnecessary refresh rate increase....imo.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three4seven*
> 
> The picture would be scaled then. As far as I know, there is no hdmi to dual link DVI cable available that has the bandwidth to push resolutions above 1920x1080. Native HDMI 1.4 can, but a converted HDMI 1.4 cannot as far as I know.


What? HDMI 1.3 has more bandwidth than dual link DVI, it should work fine.


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> What? HDMI 1.3 has more bandwidth than dual link DVI, it should work fine.


I would be happy to be proven wrong, but I have never found such an HDMI to Dual link DVI that could handle anything over 1080p natively.

I believe I once read somewhere it is technically impossible for an HDMI to DVI cable to pass anything greater than 1080p.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three4seven*
> 
> I would be happy to be proven wrong, but I have never found such an HDMI to Dual link DVI that could handle anything over 1080p natively.
> I believe I once read somewhere it is technically impossible for an HDMI to DVI cable to pass anything greater than 1080p.


Natively it can't. But I just read around people configuring their gfx driver to force the higher resolution through the hdmi. This was tested on the Dell Ultrasharp 27inch so I don't know how this fairs. If I could get hdmi from my laptop to work on this monitor, I will be picking it up.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Natively it can't. But I just read around people configuring their gfx driver to force the higher resolution through the hdmi. This was tested on the Dell Ultrasharp 27inch so I don't know how this fairs. If I could get hdmi from my laptop to work on this monitor, I will be picking it up.


As long as the video card has a dual-link output, all you have to do is add a custom resolution in the control panel. AFAIK, this works on Nvidia cards.. not sure about AMD









Here's an example of a XPS m1530 outputting 2560x1440 via HDMI: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3519/t/19371159.aspx


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> As long as the video card has a dual-link output, all you have to do is add a custom resolution in the control panel. AFAIK, this works on Nvidia cards.. not sure about AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of a XPS m1530 outputting 2560x1440 via HDMI: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3519/t/19371159.aspx


Yup., the exact link I saw. I have the 9650M gt. And can't find if it supports it for some reason









Edit: NVM, nvidia's site says it can


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Natively it can't. But I just read around people configuring their gfx driver to force the higher resolution through the hdmi. This was tested on the Dell Ultrasharp 27inch so I don't know how this fairs. If I could get hdmi from my laptop to work on this monitor, I will be picking it up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> As long as the video card has a dual-link output, all you have to do is add a custom resolution in the control panel. AFAIK, this works on Nvidia cards.. not sure about AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of a XPS m1530 outputting 2560x1440 via HDMI: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3519/t/19371159.aspx


Happy to be proven wrong.

That's pretty awesome and wish I saw that a year ago when was trying to setup my m1530 to run my 30" LCD via HDMI.

Curious to see if it can push 2560x1600 (30"). One day when I'm bored, I'll give it a shot. Still have my trusty m1530 with an 8600gt lying around.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three4seven*
> 
> Happy to be proven wrong.
> That's pretty awesome and wish I saw that a year ago when was trying to setup my m1530 to run my 30" LCD via HDMI.
> Curious to see if it can push 2560x1600 (30"). One day when I'm bored, I'll give it a shot. Still have my trusty m1530 with an 8600gt lying around.


Based on nvidia's specs, you can.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_8600M_techspecs.html


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Based on nvidia's specs, you can.
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_8600M_techspecs.html


You know I just realized - the guy that got the u2711 to work used native HDMI to HDMI.

I wonder if it would work with HDMI to dual link DVI. I swear I read somewhere the conversion makes it impossible for it pass resolutions greater than 1080p. I, of course, could be completely wrong.


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three4seven*
> 
> You know I just realized - the guy that got the u2711 to work used native HDMI to HDMI.
> I wonder if it would work with HDMI to dual link DVI. I swear I read somewhere the conversion makes it impossible for it pass resolutions greater than 1080p. I, of course, could be completely wrong.


The issue is that (type A or C) HDMI is basically single link DVI, so there's no easy way to convert it into dual link without some kind of fancy interposer.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm tempted to get rid of my Dell 24" and order the Catleap. Has anyone received Catleap yet?


Mine is supposed to be here Friday. I will post pics!


----------



## levi1984

It's not possible to use a HDMI to DVI-D dual link adapter. I don't know exactly the reason but if i'm not mistaken the same situation is with DP. In case of DP you can use instead an active DP to DVI-D dual link adapter.


----------



## cRaZyEddie187

Can the OP or any of the owners post a screenshot (alt + printscreen) of a high res photo that displays the colors please?


----------



## j0zef

So.. how badly will a 512 mb 4870 struggle to push this and a 2233rz? I expect it to be bad, but does anyone know how bad?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cRaZyEddie187*
> 
> Can the OP or any of the owners post a screenshot (alt + printscreen) of a high res photo that displays the colors please?


Print screen wont help because the image will be hardware independent. And how u see it will be dependent on ir monitor.


----------



## SherrytoN

Hey, my shipment comes in tomorrow on March 1st. I was wondering if anyone is interested in the Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSB by dcsamsungmall. I'll ship it free of charge for the same price that the eBay seller is selling it for.

I think I am just going to stick with my U3011.


----------



## stren

Man these are great - if they had some like my U3011 I'd be all over it i.e. matte and 2560x1600


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> Hey, my shipment comes in tomorrow on March 1st. I was wondering if anyone is interested in the Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSB by dcsamsungmall. I'll ship it free of charge for the same price that the eBay seller is selling it for.
> I think I am just going to stick with my U3011.


If you took off $100 I'd buy it off you right now.








Is there a reason you want to sell it without even trying it?


----------



## SherrytoN

Yeah, I pretty much need the 10bit. It is going to be useful for me in the near future!


----------



## SherrytoN

Interesting, the QH270-IPSTDP is a monitor/hdtv. That means you can watch television at 2560 x 1440 resolution? Possible?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> Interesting, the QH270-IPSTDP is a monitor/hdtv. That means you can watch television at 2560 x 1440 resolution? Possible?


No, Because no channel outputs beyond 1080i/p

Been Lurking the thread I am thinking of selling my display to buy one of these but it would be an impulse purchase.... imo.


----------



## Lostcase

I am so freaking tempted to sell my step-kids for 3 of these..


----------



## TarballX

Has anyone who received their monitor noticed IPS glow on blacks? Is it any worse or better than on Dell IPS monitors, like this?


----------



## AndresR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc*
> 
> ordered the catleap today, less see how long it takes to reach australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will update you guys asap!


Same here, couldn't resist







. I just hope that the custom office don't rape me.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> Could you give 1920x1080 and 1280x720 a try?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Hey OP (Or anyone with the monitor), can you check if the monitor works at 1920x1080? I just realized i would need it too, when i play in eyefinity i would need it to be at 1920x1080 like my other two monitors,


Both work just fine, but the monitor didn't like it when I set it to 30hz. If you're using dual link DVI with a PC, it doesn't matter: your GPU can do all the scaling for you. It probably does a better job at it anyway. But as for 1080p for other sources, it looks fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMGRoadster*
> 
> Very tempted to pull the trigger on one of these. Had been thinking about the HPZR2740 but think I will like the glossy panel better seeing as I am coming from a CRT. How long is the DVI-D cable that comes with the monitor?


Just eyeballing it, somewhere between 4-6 feet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Has anyone who received their monitor noticed IPS glow on blacks? Is it any worse or better than on Dell IPS monitors, like this?


Yup, there's some glow. When it comes to black levels at angles, no LCD can compare to a CRT or a plasma, but it's not terrible by any means.

Also, be sure to post pics. I wanna put some photos of the Catleap in the first post.


----------



## Vittra

Alright, I managed to catch the Fedex guy just as he was leaving my street so I got my monitor today.

Monitor - Achieva Shimian IPSB (Tempered Glass)

INFO:

Seller - dcsamsungmall
Shipping used - Fedex International Economy
DUTY - $21 (Delivered to Canada)

NO BUBBLEWRAP SURROUNDING BOX.

The monitor arrived with cracks on both the left and right on the top corners of the housing. The panel itself is fine. There is also remnants of what appears to be styrofoam stuck between the glass and housing.

Despite this, the monitor has arrived FUNCTIONAL. I am typing from it as we speak. I'll have pictures posted in a few.

There IS dust behind the panel, and one particular section is very aggravating.

Pictures below. I apologise for them being AWFUL, as they were taken with a Nexus One, but it'll give you the general idea.

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3
Picture 4
Picture 5
Picture 6
Picture 7
Picture 8
Picture 9
Picture 10
Picture 11
Picture 12


----------



## Geglamash

Ouch.


----------



## kazenagi

Wow you had to pay duties, cracked housing and even dust behind the tempered glass.. try and file an ebay claim for the damaged monitor even if it works a cracked housing shouldn't be acceptable. Glad I ordered mine from dreamseller, should be here any day now wrapped in bubble wrap marked as a gift.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Has anyone who received their monitor noticed IPS glow on blacks? Is it any worse or better than on Dell IPS monitors, like this?


Yeah, you aren't going to get NO light bleed unless you get a CRT or a OLED panel...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittra*
> 
> Alright, I managed to catch the Fedex guy just as he was leaving my street so I got my monitor today.
> Monitor - Achieva Shimian IPSB (Tempered Glass)
> INFO:
> Seller - dcsamsungmall
> Shipping used - Fedex International Economy
> DUTY - $21 (Delivered to Canada)
> NO BUBBLEWRAP SURROUNDING BOX.
> The monitor arrived with cracks on both the left and right on the top corners of the housing. The panel itself is fine. There is also remnants of what appears to be styrofoam stuck between the glass and housing.
> Despite this, the monitor has arrived FUNCTIONAL. I am typing from it as we speak. I'll have pictures posted in a few.
> There IS dust behind the panel, and one particular section is very aggravating.
> Pictures below. I apologise for them being AWFUL, as they were taken with a Nexus One, but it'll give you the general idea.


Wow bad


----------



## jcde7ago

Ouch...so that's 2/2 tempered glass so far with issues? Both with dust behind the screen and one with cracked housing as well...ouch!!! Make sure you file an eBay claim for that for sure....

Mine just got through customs in my city (SF), so I should hopefully receive it tomorrow. I ordered the standard glass (non-tempered) that is not flush housing (which I wanted) so hopefully i don't get any of those dust behind the screen or cracked housing issues...paranoid now, but I did buy mine from dream-seller and not the other guy, so that's a relief.

Tempered glass is nice, but based on what i've seen...the fact that there is no functional or visual difference between standard and tempered glass with these monitors leads me to believe that the tempered glass model is a risky choice so far...


----------



## brucethemoose

Looks like I'll keep recommending dream seller. The bubble rap was a bigger plus than I even realized: it's protection from Fedex. Sorry for the trouble, I should've added an option in the poll for shipping mistakes.

Also, alot of people seem to be getting dust under their glass screen on the IPSB model. The QH270-Lite (The IPSBS with no OSD) is the best bet IMO, as I got no dead pixels, a "zero bright dot" policy, bubble wrap, and no glass for dust to get under.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittra*
> 
> Alright, I managed to catch the Fedex guy just as he was leaving my street so I got my monitor today.
> Monitor - Achieva Shimian IPSB (Tempered Glass)
> INFO:
> Seller - dcsamsungmall
> Shipping used - Fedex International Economy
> DUTY - $21 (Delivered to Canada)
> NO BUBBLEWRAP SURROUNDING BOX.
> The monitor arrived with cracks on both the left and right on the top corners of the housing. The panel itself is fine. There is also remnants of what appears to be styrofoam stuck between the glass and housing.
> Despite this, the monitor has arrived FUNCTIONAL. I am typing from it as we speak. I'll have pictures posted in a few.
> There IS dust behind the panel, and one particular section is very aggravating.


so what can be done about that?

i think i saw one of the sellers on ebay say they'll accept returns in 7 days at their cost.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittra*
> 
> Alright, I managed to catch the Fedex guy just as he was leaving my street so I got my monitor today.
> Monitor - Achieva Shimian IPSB (Tempered Glass)
> INFO:
> Seller - dcsamsungmall
> Shipping used - Fedex International Economy
> DUTY - $21 (Delivered to Canada)
> NO BUBBLEWRAP SURROUNDING BOX.
> The monitor arrived with cracks on both the left and right on the top corners of the housing. The panel itself is fine. There is also remnants of what appears to be styrofoam stuck between the glass and housing.
> Despite this, the monitor has arrived FUNCTIONAL. I am typing from it as we speak. I'll have pictures posted in a few.
> There IS dust behind the panel, and one particular section is very aggravating.
> Pictures below. I apologise for them being AWFUL, as they were taken with a Nexus One, but it'll give you the general idea.
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4
> Picture 5
> Picture 6
> Picture 7
> Picture 8
> Picture 9
> Picture 10
> Picture 11
> Picture 12


Posted a link to you in the 1st post. Unless dcSamsungMall redeems themselves with better shipping (read bubble wrap), because of the dust and the cracks, I think we should steer people towards the IPSBS model from dream seller.

Vittra, you should contact the seller and tell him to use bubble wrap. Use this thread as a threat, we have some influence:thumb:


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Posted a link to you in the 1st post. Unless dcSamsungMall redeems themselves with better shipping, because of the dust and the cracks, I think we should steer people towards the IPSBS model from dream seller.


I agree. No more tempered for me.


----------



## Xevv

Well I was hoping Id get a tempered...now Im not.

(I ordered before dreamseller knew the difference between models)


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittra*
> 
> The monitor arrived with cracks on both the left and right on the top corners of the housing. The panel itself is fine. There is also remnants of what appears to be styrofoam stuck between the glass and housing.
> Despite this, the monitor has arrived FUNCTIONAL. I am typing from it as we speak. I'll have pictures posted in a few.
> There IS dust behind the panel, and one particular section is very aggravating.


Wow, I was expecting hairline cracks. Those gaping holes may explain why there's so much stuff behind the glass.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Well I was hoping Id get a tempered...now Im not.
> (I ordered before dreamseller knew the difference between models)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opcow*
> 
> Wow, I was expecting hairline cracks. Those gaping holes may explain why there's so much stuff behind the glass.


True, the holes probably let an unusual amount of dust in. The dust behind the Achu's monitor was minor, and probably less than what I have on my screen now.

Still, bubble wrap alone is enough of a reason to go with dream seller.


----------



## Vittra

I had contacted the seller shortly after posting, I am waiting to see his response. If I am not satisfied I will attempt to fill an eBay claim, this is a pretty absurd condition for a monitor to arrive in, and I'm not entirely convinced Fedex is to blame considering the box itself has no signs of damage, but there's a good chance shipping without bubble wrap to protect the box is just a really poor idea.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittra*
> 
> I had contacted the seller shortly after posting, I am waiting to see his response. If I am not satisfied I will attempt to fill an eBay claim, this is a pretty absurd condition for a monitor to arrive in, and I'm not entirely convinced Fedex is to blame considering *the box itself has no signs of damage*, but there's a good chance shipping without bubble wrap to protect the box is just a really poor idea.


Hmm, a punctured monitor in a undamaged box? It may not be dcSamsungMall's fault.


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittra*
> 
> I had contacted the seller shortly after posting, I am waiting to see his response. If I am not satisfied I will attempt to fill an eBay claim, this is a pretty absurd condition for a monitor to arrive in, and *I'm not entirely convinced Fedex is to blame considering the box itself has no signs of damage*, but there's a good chance shipping without bubble wrap to protect the box is just a really poor idea.


This is an important fact. As the box has no sign of damage, especially those 2 corners, it is now more logical to deduce that the damage of the 2 housing corners are there before shipment. I hope you have taken pictures of the then unopened package showing no sign of box damage as a record and proof if and when needed. If not, I hope you have not thrown away the box yet.

Also, how about those internal foam wrapping, usually found around corners? Are those foam 'damaged' or 'compressed/squeezed/disintegrated'?

The 2 pics below show the internal foam protection of 2 Chinese versions of the Shimian QH270 equivalent monitors.





(Lastly, this is precisely why I said earlier the necessity of opening the package to do a quick physical inspection right in front of the delivery man before he left.)

I hope your problem will be handled satisfactorily either by ebay or the seller or Fedex.


----------



## hiippy

hmm i was just wondering, how good is this monitor for watching movie and gaming? those who bought already what are your thoughts on it's performance on these 2 aspects?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Hmm just fyi. My monitor was for sure opened by the seller prior to shipping as I found a flattened box for some Samsung 3d glasses which dcsamsungmall does sell. I didn't mind as long as it was nice. And yeah, the single minute piece of dust doesn't bother me or get in my way. Looks nice, but not a large fan of glass/glossy screen, but it was $400 so not complaining. Oh and the 5 buttons on the rear, 3 of them have clicks while the other two don't... So it seems like there's nothing behind those (same with my speaker grills). Discovered that the brightness down and up buttons require you to hold it... I was just button mashing it and it took forever to change brightness until I decided to hold it and it worked. Just fyi. Sry for any typos. Posting from my phone


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiippy*
> 
> hmm i was just wondering, how good is this monitor for watching movie and gaming? those who bought already what are your thoughts on it's performance on these 2 aspects?


Bf3 on high, no aa etc. I can get 60 with dips into 50s with my 570 at 870mhz depends on map. Diablo 3 beta... 60 fps, 50-60% utilization not at all resource intensive. Both at native res of this monitor. I don't notice any input lag but that may just be me. Diablo 3 looks soooooooo pretty. I don't watch movies, but it'll prob be a little blurry because of the higher res than blue ray. Hope that helps.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Bf3 on high, no aa etc. I can get 60 with dips into 50s with my 570 at 870mhz depends on map. Diablo 3 beta... 60 fps, 50-60% utilization not at all resource intensive. Both at native res of this monitor. I don't notice any input lag but that may just be me. Diablo 3 looks soooooooo pretty. I don't watch movies, but it'll prob be a little blurry because of the higher res than blue ray. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the input! It will be nice for my 590 to finally get to stretch its legs after being stuck at 1920x1200 all of this time...i'll be shooting for 2650x1440 @ Ultra with 2xAA + VSYNC (4xAA is VRAM limited and also not needed at this res but I will try it anyways) for BF3, which, judging by some Google searches my card should be more than capable of handling...1 more day!!!


----------



## Justin Cider

Has anyone from Canada ordered and received theirs from Dream-seller? If so did you get nailed for duty?I am going to pull the trigger on the Catleap (It'sjust so sexy looking!) I just don't want any surprises when it shows up at my door


----------



## bosom

I ordered today. I ordered from dream seller, and I got the non tempered glass model.

Here's to hoping... I can't wait until i get it.


----------



## jumpdownlow

he/she knows









Asked Minarin Shop about the *Crossover* which I guessed would be around 7kg shipped because monitor is 6.5kg according to product specs.
http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=236882988
Quote:


> Hi Matt~ Thanks for your interest in MinarinShop!
> 
> I imagine you are from the OverClock forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been receiving some orders for these (sexy as hell, if I may say :x) monitors!
> 
> Yes, I can definitely help you order~
> 
> Fee is 15% of the total (~$40), and EMS shipping to US at ~7KG is ~90,000won (~$88 CAD/USD) + PPfees (unless you do personal payment). You can choose International Shipping if you'd like to cut down a bit.
> 
> Please place an order if you'd like to proceed ^_^
> http://minarinshop.com/?page_id=841
> 
> Thank you~


so about $380-400 shipped?


----------



## yellow snow

any catleap yet? going to take a stab at the catleap once someone else has guinea pigged it.


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> he/she knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked Minarin Shop about the *Crossover* which I guessed would be around 7kg shipped because monitor is 6.5kg according to product specs.
> http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=236882988
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matt~ Thanks for your interest in MinarinShop!
> I imagine you are from the OverClock forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been receiving some orders for these (sexy as hell, if I may say :x) monitors!
> Yes, I can definitely help you order~
> Fee is 15% of the total (~$40), and EMS shipping to US at ~7KG is ~90,000won (~$88 CAD/USD) + PPfees (unless you do personal payment). You can choose International Shipping if you'd like to cut down a bit.
> Please place an order if you'd like to proceed ^_^
> http://minarinshop.com/?page_id=841
> Thank you~
> 
> 
> 
> so about $380-400 shipped?
Click to expand...

sounds about right.
when you put it this way though, those guys on ebay are barely making anything selling these monitors.
because they have to pay ebay fees too.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> sounds about right.
> when you put it this way though, those guys on ebay are barely making anything selling these monitors.
> because they have to pay ebay fees too.


Pretty much after you do the paypal fee you will be getting it for about the same as ebay.

Except you cant currently get the crossover on there yet so this is kinda useful.


----------



## jumpdownlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> sounds about right.
> when you put it this way though, those guys on ebay are barely making anything selling these monitors.
> because they have to pay ebay fees too.


Yeah ebay is a ripoff, on a $160 item they take ~$15, and even then paypal hasn't taken there cut of the pie yet.


----------



## Demented

I have been so tempted to get one of these since I've been wanting to try my Crossfired cards on a single larger display, rather than the three Dells I have now. I mean, I could surely make the money back if I sell the Dells, but so worried about getting a flawed panel. I even had to unsubscribe to this thread, but I still seek it out to take a look from time to time.

I'd be real upset if mine came damaged like that, or if they die within 6 months or so, and without my Dells, I'd be out a display.

Good luck to all that have ordered, and I'm still lurking with the option to jump on it.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Gah, my catleap was held in Korea for two days for some reason. I won't have it in hand until Tuesday now it looks like. Bummer!


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> Yeah ebay is a ripoff, on a $160 item they take ~$15, and even then paypal hasn't taken there cut of the pie yet.


Yep ebay is 9% and paypal is what 3? I think.

Scribby who did you order from cause I couldnt find anything giving me an eta on mine


----------



## insyxion

unboxing Achieva QH270 IPSMDP


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellow snow*
> 
> any catleap yet? going to take a stab at the catleap once someone else has guinea pigged it.


My Catleap arrived in San Francisco this afternoon (about 25-30 minutes away).
If I receive it tomorrow I'll take pictures and measurements.

I'm already thinking about selling it off and breaking even; there's so many Korean monitors to play with.


----------



## tcboy88

there is a new version of catleap q270 multi just launched in korea here
there price is about 70usd more compared to the original 1
it has hdmi,vga and osd
maybe u guys can request dreamseller to include it?
http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?blogSection=2&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=13735&cate_c3=14883&cate_c4=15045&depth=4&prod_c=1609850


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> It doesn't have VGA, only DVI according to some spec sheets people found many pages back. You should really read all of the previous pages instead of asking questions since basically everything that can be discussed about the Catleap has already been discussed. Now were just waiting for everybody's monitor to come in and see how they are


You are absolutely right.







I guess I had glanced past it, and in my excitement, I jumped the gun.









Sure glad I went back and looked though, because that Catleap is starting to look way to good to pass up. I'm glad, but my wallet's not.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> You are absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I had glanced past it, and in my excitement, I jumped the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure glad I went back and looked though, because that Catleap is starting to look way to good to pass up. I'm glad, but my wallet's not.


If you're still thinking that it's too good to pass up, it means you're going to get it...pull the trigger now and get it sooner, before you kick yourself for waiting as everyone else gets theirs in...resistance is futile!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If you're still thinking that it's too good to pass up, it means you're going to get it...pull the trigger now and get it sooner, before you kick yourself for waiting as everyone else gets theirs in...resistance is futile!


You're a very bad man.


----------



## youra6

Ordered last Wednesday... Still in Korea.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Ordered last Wednesday... Still in Korea.


Wow, really?! Did you buy from dreamseller? I ordered mine midnight Friday... since it was the weekend, dreamseller shipped it late Monday night and it got to customs at SFO ~20 minutes away this morning, and i should have it tomorrow/Friday absolute latest....i would definitely contact whoever you purchased it from....my tracking number got updated the day after it shipped, so something might be up with your order...


----------



## Geglamash

His shipment should have made it on the same plane as ours; ordered the same time and everthing.
BTW, jcde7ago, what's the latest update on your tracking info? So paranoid about customs.







haha


----------



## youra6

From what he told me, it appears that all orders made from Wednesday-Sunday were shipped together. I forgot to mention that part.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> His shipment should have made it on the same plane as ours; ordered the same time and everthing.
> BTW, jcde7ago, what's the latest update on your tracking info? So paranoid about customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Customs retention. It's a standard message from EMS - that's what it always says when things have been handed off to customs. I expect ours to be headed to the local post office late tonight or really early in the morning - if that's what happens, we'll both get ours tomorrow, but if not, Friday at the latest.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Customs retention. It's a standard message from EMS - that's what it always says when things have been handed off to customs. I expect ours to be headed to the local post office late tonight or really early in the morning - if that's what happens, we'll both get ours tomorrow, but if not, Friday at the latest.


Must post pics and opinions!!!


----------



## SteveCme

Justin: (and all)
My Achieva came in to Vancouver Saturday and to my local post office Tuesday. It had gone through customs but no duty was charged me! Maybe thats because Dreamseller put a $100 value in it? It was double bubble packed , Like Bruce's and not a dead pixel to be seen








I have had some problems getting it to work on my i5 2500k with intel graphics. In fact it wouldn't work at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEWARE intel 2000 and 3000 graphics!

I borrowed an ATI 4580 low end card from a friend and now it works GREAT! Catalyst software wouldn't let me change saturation and hue but would brightness and gamma. That puzzled me but I discovered if I let the card auto detect the DVI panel, then a new menu appears under your DVI panel and you can go there to find a hue , and a saturation slider!!!!!!!!!! YAY
I couldn't be happier with the monitor! So sharp! Enjoy all who get one! I guess I'll have to spring for a new video card eventually like a Nvidia 430 or an ATI 6570 . I'm not a gamer, I'm a video editor so I dont need a heavyweight vid. card. Any suggestions on those cards btw?

PS mines the plastic glossy screen and no dust or bright/dark dots...............


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Must post pics and opinions!!!


Absolutely...









I'll be running some benches on it for sure this weekend to see how much it'll stretch the legs of my GTX 590...this is what i am moving from and to, so it's a SUBSTANTIAL difference in pixels for sure, but I shouldn't have problems maxing out most games according to the Google searches i've done of people maxing out games on a U2711 @ the same res on a 590 (below picture is someone else's):



After that, i'll be good to go when Mass Effect 3 lands on Tuesday...going to be rocking it at 2560x1440, highest forced AF and AA as I can to maintain a smooth 60FPS w/ vsync on...can't wait.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Absolutely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be running some benches on it for sure this weekend to see how much it'll stretch the legs of my GTX 590...this is what i am moving from and to, so it's a SUBSTANTIAL difference in pixels for sure, but I shouldn't have problems maxing out most games according to the Google searches i've done of people maxing out games on a U2711 @ the same res on a 590 (below picture is someone else's):
> 
> After that, i'll be good to go when Mass Effect 3 lands on Tuesday...going to be rocking it at 2560x1440, highest forced AF and AA as I can to maintain a smooth 60FPS w/ vsync on...can't wait.


yeah you should have NO problem at all maxing out BF3... a 590 is good for 3 monitor set-ups so, even with the added pixels that's only 2 1080p monitors worth of pixels you essentially got 2 580 cores which can push BF3 at ultra anyways by itself on one panel


----------



## j dub

I ordered from Dreamseller on 2-22, I got an email saying it was shipped that same day. Looks like it got held up in customs for a few days. Really hoping I will have it by this weekend though I suspect Monday...

Inbound Out of Customs
2012-02-29, 20:37:00

Inbound Into Customs

Processed Through Sort Facility
2012-02-25, 20:07:00, ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


----------



## ughnook

Is going through MinarinShop just as easy as through ebay?
Maybe someone can ask if dreamseller is willing to lower the price for the catleap?

Catleap vs Dell Test


----------



## jumpdownlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Is going through MinarinShop just as easy as through ebay?
> Maybe someone can ask if dreamseller is willing to lower the price for the catleap?
> Catleap vs Dell Test


Im trying to buy a crossover through them right now, they're really nice and helpful and respond fast.
I submitted an order form through their website and i got email saying "Success! Thanks for filling out this form and expect a response within the next day or so concerning your order status and payment due."
apparently a couple people from either here or hard have been purchasing though them.


----------



## Noteleet

I really want to bite but boxes always look pretty rough by the time they get to me. I wonder if I can find something equivalent here in Okinawa.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insyxion*
> 
> unboxing Achieva QH270 IPSMDP


Thanks! In this video he also shows the menu system. There is an option to change it to English too! Just not sure if it has scaler or not from the vid.


----------



## newpc

hmm guys, how long does dream seller usually take to sent out your montior? im yet to get a reply or him, also even the usual reply (thank you for purchasing.......)


----------



## newpc

wow got reply in like 30 mins, fair enough on their side









Quote:


> Hi XXXXXX,
> 
> dream-seller is out of the office until 03/02/2012 and may not be able to respond to your message.
> 
> Message from dream-seller:
> Hi!
> Tomorrow, March 1st, is a holiday in Korea, which is called Independence Movement Day. So we don?t have work and we are not able to send a prompt answer tomorrow. Instead, as soon as we get back to work, we will send a response to you on this coming Friday, March 2nd, and we will proceed other procedures for you. Would you wait by March 2nd, please? We are sorry for the inconvenience. We beg your deep understanding in advance.
> If you have any further question, please feel free to ask and leave a message. We'll respond right away on March 2nd. Thanks for your understanding in advance. Have a good day!


----------



## Lostcase

Thanks for sharing that info newpc.


----------



## Demented

I wonder if OCN's displays editor has anything to say about these?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I wonder if OCN's displays editor has anything to say about these?


Not much. It's not something I have much info on aside from the knowledge that they mostly correspond with the hazro versions. (Which tells me a fair bit, since the hazro models are something I have a fair bit of info on, and plenty more info is available out there). (as well as having loosely followed the threads about this lineup that have popped up)

Is there anything specific you wanted to know? I doubt I can be of more help than the OP of this thread, for example. If you want to know something specifically about this model/lineup, he'd probably be more useful.


----------



## b0z0

I'm torn between the CatLeap or a 120hz monitor.


----------



## Monocog007

How are the black levels on these monitors, OP? Are they fairly reasonable?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm torn between the CatLeap or a 120hz monitor.


If you're really competitive at your FPS go 120Hz, otherwise go for resolution imo


----------



## tcboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> there is a new version of catleap q270 multi just launched in korea here
> there price is about 70usd more compared to the original 1
> it has hdmi,vga and osd
> maybe u guys can request dreamseller to include it?
> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?blogSection=2&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=13735&cate_c3=14883&cate_c4=15045&depth=4&prod_c=1609850


it is worth 70usd more for hdmi,vga and osd?


----------



## SteveCme

Dreamseller worked for me...... extra packaging, prompt responses, no dead pixels ( luck?) and he marked it as worth $ 100 US for customs.
I tend to stick with what works, so I'll be telling my interested friends to go with Dreamseller on Ebay


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Is going through MinarinShop just as easy as through ebay?
> Maybe someone can ask if dreamseller is willing to lower the price for the catleap?
> Catleap vs Dell Test


wow, I know everyone wants a deal.
but you gotta expect them to make a profit here too.

according to current price of $413









his profit margin is about 10% depending on actual shipping cost and how much he is paying for the monitors..

remember, he has to purchase the bubble wrap, wrap it him or herself, and make the trip to a fedex store to drop the item off.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> Was about to order, but that one looks like it's the IPSB and the one Bruce got was IPSBS (speakers). Is that the only difference? It's all I'm seeing but with so many models/variations just trying to make sure what I'm looking at is what I'd want which is the same as Bruce (with or without speakers, they wont get used anyway), no glass and Dual-DVI connector. I wish they showed more actual shots of it on the auction page like the Catleap has.
> Gonna snag one while I've got the money and I can always hold onto it until I get upgrade my video cards if need be or at worst, it should be an easy re-sell locally as long as it's in good condition when it gets here.


IPSB is the model I have, which is glass all across the face. No plastic bezel, I bought mines from dcsamsungmall and noticed 1 very small piece of dust that doesn't annoy me at all because of placement, etc. Another person here got his from dcsamsungmall and his frame was cracked and he had a few pieces of dust. Not sure if anyone got one from dreamseller yet. In any case, I like the monitor. It's the same panel LG as the OP so, the choice is yours. No speakers though (even though as you can see from my pictures it uses the same back frame as the OP, so you see the speaker grills, but no speaker or audio in jack).

As for the person asking about black levels. I think it's fine. It's actually not to bad, looking at it straight on, you really dont see the backlight, although from an angle you start to see it (true for any LED backlit panel). Do remember it's YMMV, not all panels are created equal


----------



## Clint Eastwood

I got mine from dcsamsung mall (the one with the tempered glass) and there's a dead pixel right in the middle of the monitor. Kind of sucks, but oh well. There's also small on the upper-right corner of the screen. Besides that, the monitor is fine.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clint Eastwood*
> 
> I got mine from dcsamsung mall (the one with the tempered glass) and there's a dead pixel right in the middle of the monitor. Kind of sucks, but oh well. There's also small on the upper-right corner of the screen. Besides that, the monitor is fine.


Are you sure it's a dead pixel, and not a spec of dust as others with the tempered glass have reported? Bummer though if it is. If I buy one via ebay, I'll be going with DreamSeller. I'd even go as far as to say the tempered glass ones should be avoided. Have we had any good things to report with the tempered glass ones?


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Is going through MinarinShop just as easy as through ebay?
> Maybe someone can ask if dreamseller is willing to lower the price for the catleap?
> Catleap vs Dell Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I know everyone wants a deal.
> but you gotta expect them to make a profit here too.
> 
> according to current price of $413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his profit margin is about 10% depending on actual shipping cost and how much he is paying for the monitors..
> 
> remember, he has to purchase the bubble wrap, wrap it him or herself, and make the trip to a fedex store to drop the item off.
Click to expand...

He's making a profit, its a business.

Every other retailer does this, why complain when a eBay seller does?


----------



## Clint Eastwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Are you sure it's a dead pixel, and not a spec of dust as others with the tempered glass have reported? Bummer though if it is. If I buy one via ebay, I'll be going with DreamSeller. I'd even go as far as to say the tempered glass ones should be avoided. Have we had any good things to report with the tempered glass ones?


I meant a small spec of dust on the upper-right* sorry. Yeah, the one in the middle is definitely a dead pixel.


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> He's making a profit, its a business.
> Every other retailer does this, why complain when a eBay seller does?


and how am I complaining? I expect them to make a profit.
When ughnook asked for a lower price, I merely pointed out to ughnook that dreamseller's profit margin is roughly 10%. which I find reasonable.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> *IPSB is the model I have, which is glass all across the face*. No plastic bezel, I bought mines from dcsamsungmall and noticed 1 very small piece of dust that doesn't annoy me at all because of placement, etc. Another person here got his from dcsamsungmall and his frame was cracked and he had a few pieces of dust. Not sure if anyone got one from dreamseller yet. In any case, I like the monitor. It's the same panel LG as the OP so, the choice is yours. No speakers though (even though as you can see from my pictures it uses the same back frame as the OP, so you see the speaker grills, but no speaker or audio in jack).


I guess thats why I'm confused, as that link at the top it says "QH270 doesn't have tempered glass".

Is it the one you have without a glass front? Guess I can send him a note to ask once he's back from his day off.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Are you sure it's a dead pixel, and not a spec of dust as others with the tempered glass have reported? Bummer though if it is. If I buy one via ebay, I'll be going with DreamSeller. I'd even go as far as to say the tempered glass ones should be avoided. Have we had any good things to report with the tempered glass ones?


Every one of the tempered glass ones have been flawed...looking like I made the right call to go non-tempered AND go with dreamseller. dcsamsungmall has a terrible track record so far with 3-4 non-tempered panels...ouch.

Not sure why people are enamored with tempered glass, unless you want your screen to be flush like an over-enlarged iPad lol. There is no functional or visual difference between tempered and non-tempered glass on monitors, folks! The fact that the tempered glass ones are selling for cheaper than the non-tempered "zero bright dot policy" ones should be somewhat of a red flag as well....maybe the sellers know that those variants are inherently/more likely to be flawed?


----------



## jumpdownlow

For those considering Minarinshop, I asked if she could add protection and she responded.
Quote:


> Yes, we will put bubble wrap all around the outside of the box, and mark "fragile".
> How much do you want to insure the package and declare it for? Every 98,000won (~$100) costs 1,800won. Due to customs, I usually mark everything $30 Gift, but you may not want that in this case. Let me know!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'll put that and the unboxing video in the original post soon.
> How much cheaper was it, and who's shipping it?


Its shipped via EMS 3-5 days + tracking

Not entirely sure because I'm buying a Crossover for ~$400 shipped instead.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> I guess thats why I'm confused, as that link at the top it says "QH270 doesn't have tempered glass".
> Is it the one you have without a glass front? Guess I can send him a note to ask once he's back from his day off.


The ipbs is tempered glass the ipsbs is the speaker, no tempered, that's what the op got
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Every one of the tempered glass ones have been flawed...looking like I made the right call to go non-tempered AND go with dreamseller. dcsamsungmall has a terrible track record so far with 3-4 non-tempered panels...ouch.
> Not sure why people are enamored with tempered glass, unless you want your screen to be flush like an over-enlarged iPad lol. There is no functional or visual difference between tempered and non-tempered glass on monitors, folks! The fact that the tempered glass ones are selling for cheaper than the non-tempered "zero bright dot policy" ones should be somewhat of a red flag as well....maybe the sellers know that those variants are inherently/more likely to be flawed?


True everyone with a ipsb only got it from dcsamsungmall. No one got one from dreamseller yet right?


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> The ipbs is tempered glass the ipsbs is the speaker, no tempered, that's what the op got
> True everyone with a ipsb only got it from dcsamsungmall. No one got one from dreamseller yet right?


But if you look at all the listings for IPSBS atm they all say "Tempered Glass". At this point I'm ready to just give up I'm confusing myself so much.


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> But if you look at all the listings for IPSBS atm they all say "Tempered Glass". At this point I'm ready to just give up I'm confusing myself so much.


Straight from Achieva:
http://achieva.co.kr/product/product_03_lcd.htm?cate1=1222158329&cate2=&cate3=&code=1296293755

If you scroll down to the feature list, you'll see from the pictures that the IPSB is the only model in the QH270 line with tempered glass.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> Straight from Achieva:
> http://achieva.co.kr/product/product_03_lcd.htm?cate1=1222158329&cate2=&cate3=&code=1296293755
> If you scroll down to the feature list, you'll see from the pictures that the IPSB is the only model in the QH270 line with tempered glass.


So I shoudl just ignore the seller comments then huh? Scary if he don't know what he's selling LOL!

Thanks though. I guess I'll have to pick one and take the plunge. Appreciate the clarification.


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> So I shoudl just ignore the seller comments then huh? Scary if he don't know what he's selling LOL!
> Thanks though. I guess I'll have to pick one and take the plunge. Appreciate the clarification.


Yeah pretty much he has no idea what he's selling. Brucethemoose has commented multiple times that he seems to know the products better than the seller(s). This is just one out of a ton of stuff they're selling and they don't really care that much about the details.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> So I shoudl just ignore the seller comments then huh? Scary if he don't know what he's selling LOL!
> Thanks though. I guess I'll have to pick one and take the plunge. Appreciate the clarification.


Haha... have you ever walked into a BestBuy, Frys, Staples, etc... Hell, call into SonyStore to try to place an order... someone told me my i7-620M in my Vaio Z was a quad-core... Not knowing what you're selling is common especially if you're an exporter like dreamseller. He just wants to sell monitors. And it's our job as consumers to actually do the research.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> Yeah pretty much he has no idea what he's selling. Brucethemoose has commented multiple times that he seems to know the products better than the seller(s). This is just one out of a ton of stuff they're selling and they don't really care that much about the details.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Haha... have you ever walked into a BestBuy, Frys, Staples, etc... Hell, call into SonyStore to try to place an order... someone told me my i7-620M in my Vaio Z was a quad-core... Not knowing what you're selling is common especially if you're an exporter like dreamseller. He just wants to sell monitors. And it's our job as consumers to actually do the research.


I got spoiled when I worked as a tech for a few years since our supplier rep was a former tech who went into sales so he knew everything spot on. It's a good reminder though "let the buyer beware".

Really appreciate all the work and info that has been put into this thread. It's a lot to digest at first, but it's also great to see people pulling together to share what they know.

I'll likely order by the weekend, and I promise to post pics if and when it comes in.


----------



## renkenkyo

Just checked back on this forums and wow.... I might be screwed if all the dcsamsungmall w/ tempered glass monitors have been defective







. Shipping has been amazingly fast though; I ordered on Tuesday night 2/28 and it's going to be delivered today (3/1)







! That's only 3 days! I'll let everyone know if I turnout to be victum number 3







.


----------



## Spykerv

I think the only reason i may not get this fantastic monitor is because of the lack of stand adjustments. Thats a big killer for me.


----------



## Nioxic

looks like an exact .. korean version of ...

www.hazro.co.uk

i have one of those, and its very nice!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nioxic*
> 
> looks like an exact .. korean version of ...
> www.hazro.co.uk
> i have one of those, and its very nice!


Yep, Achieva is Hazro's OEM.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renkenkyo*
> 
> Just checked back on this forums and wow.... I might be screwed if all the dcsamsungmall w/ tempered glass monitors have been defective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shipping has been amazingly fast though; I ordered on Tuesday night 2/28 and it's going to be delivered today (3/1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! That's only 3 days! I'll let everyone know if I turnout to be victum number 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think it has much to do with the seller (besides the person with the cracked frame). Might just be achieva with bad QA when the install the glass... which is kinda sad... ruins their rep. But yes, dcsamsungmall ships HELLA fast...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> I think the only reason i may not get this fantastic monitor is because of the lack of stand adjustments. Thats a big killer for me.


they all have vesa mounts.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> Couldn't wait any longer. Just ordered the speakerless Catleap from DreamSeller, 413.90
> Once it gets here, I get to upgrade my 5770 - to a 7850, once AMD releases them this month.
> BB


does anyone know if the Catleap have HDCP?

I like the Catleap design and looks. Still thinking about it, really want to upgrade from my Sony 23" LCD (MVA).


----------



## Geglamash

Catleap made it out of customs this afternoon.








Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden911*
> 
> does anyone know if the Catleap have HDCP?
> I like the Catleap design and looks. Still thinking about it, really want to upgrade from my Sony 23" LCD (MVA).


I'm guessing no simply based on how barebones these things are. But that's just a hunch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> I wonder how much they (AMD7850s) will be when they get released...


I'm betting 275-325, with the 7870's going for 350-400, given the pricing of the 7950s and 7970s right now.

BB


----------



## Grogan5000

Hi, great thread and forum. Before I get one of these, does anyone know if they are likely to have been factory calibrated, like the Hazro HZ27WC apparently is? Do the colours look very natural in terms of grass, face tones, sky etc?
The tftcentral review mentions the HZ27WA is uncalibrated while the "C" is, the "C" is the one with just dual-link DVI and no OSD.


----------



## necriss

My catleap arrived today, ordered on Sunday evening, arrived the following Friday morning.
packaging on arrival, nicely bubble wrapped









declared as a monitor with a value of $50 usd









unboxing









2 thumbscrews to lock into stand









1080p video on native res, pic doesn't do justice









97hz on native resolution









bf3









no dead pixels as far as I can tell, however there is a slight color temperature shift towards the bottom of the screen which only seems to affect white (white turns a little beige).

also the glare is much easier on the eyes than apple screens which are glass reinforced (compared with macbook pro).

regarding OSD, there is none only a simple brightness up and down.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Hmm intersting... that's a 97hz monitor... didnt know any exist lol. Then again I don't have much knowledge of monitors


----------



## jcde7ago

Wait, these IPS panels (the Catleap and Shimian use the same one) have a refresh rate of 97hz?! Lolwut...that would be a crazy bonus...sure, vsynced 60FPS is already smooth for me...but a _*2560x1440 IPS*_ @ higher than 60hz?! At almost 100hz to boot?! Are you sure that's right @ native res? Can you run afterburner OSD with VSYNC on and see what the FPS is like? I have my doubts but this would be HUGE if true...


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> ..but a _*2560x1440 IPS*_ @ higher than 60hz?! At almost 100hz to boot?! Are you sure that's right @ native res? Can you run afterburner OSD with VSYNC on and see what the FPS is like? I have my doubts but this would be HUGE if true...


Yes 97hz at native res, won't do 98 however. Definitely feels a lot smoother than my old Dell 2407-hc which could only push up to 63hz on normal DVI.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Yes 97hz at native res, won't do 98 however. Definitely feels a lot smoother than my old Dell 2407-hc which could only push up to 63hz on normal DVI.


So you had to create a custom resolution in the nVidia control panel to get it to run at 97hz, right? It didn't have that option by default? I've heard that some monitors will accept a higher frequency but then end up dropping the extra frames, can you tell if that's occurring? I'd assume that would cause stuttering in games, and I think there was a program to test it over on HardForums.

Also, is the color shift near the bottom very noticeable, or is it something that's pretty easily ignored?


----------



## necriss

60hz by default and when locked to 60 via vsync there is tearing suprisingly. On 97hz with no vsync things are smooth.

Color shift is noticeable when browsing white pages such as wikipedia and this forum to a lesser degree on the bottom 1/3 of the panel. However it doesn't seem to affect any other colors. Full screen red/blue/green look quite uniform.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcboy88*
> 
> there is a new version of catleap q270 multi just launched in korea here
> there price is about 70usd more compared to the original 1
> it has hdmi,vga and osd
> maybe u guys can request dreamseller to include it?
> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?blogSection=2&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=13735&cate_c3=14883&cate_c4=15045&depth=4&prod_c=1609850


Just ask him. He's included some 30" monitors already, and with this massive spike in demand, I'm sure he'll put it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiippy*
> 
> hmm i was just wondering, how good is this monitor for watching movie and gaming? those who bought already what are your thoughts on it's performance on these 2 aspects?


Amazing for gaming. It's a nice screen, but no better than any 1080p IPS for movies, as there's no 1440p source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> Catleap is a lot cheaper when bought through MinarinShop, if any one is interested in that.
> 
> Gmarket Q270
> could be cheaper here, not sure how auction site works because i can't read korean.
> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A592430189&cc=AA02&keyword=2560%201440&Fwk=2560%201440&scoredtype=0&frm2=through&acode=SRP_SV_0301


Sorry, tapatalk didn't show the image. I may put it the source if anyone gets a monitor from this guy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insyxion*
> 
> unboxing Achieva QH270 IPSMDP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Is going through MinarinShop just as easy as through ebay?
> Maybe someone can ask if dreamseller is willing to lower the price for the catleap?
> Catleap vs Dell Test


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Thanks! In this video he also shows the menu system. There is an option to change it to English too! Just not sure if it has scaler or not from the vid.


I'll see if they're worth embedding in the 1st post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> How are the black levels on these monitors, OP? Are they fairly reasonable?


No worse than any LCD. I watched a bit of the Dark Knight on blu-ray, and it looked just fine/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> I don't think it has much to do with the seller (besides the person with the cracked frame). Might just be achieva with bad QA when the install the glass... which is kinda sad... ruins their rep. But yes, dcsamsungmall ships HELLA fast...


I suspect this too. Don't lose all faith in dcSamsungMall: it may be Achieva for all we know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> My catleap arrived today, ordered on Sunday evening, arrived the following Friday morning.
> packaging on arrival, nicely bubble wrapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> declared as a monitor with a value of $50 usd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unboxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 thumbscrews to lock into stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p video on native res, pic doesn't do justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97hz on native resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no dead pixels as far as I can tell, however there is a slight color temperature shift towards the bottom of the screen which only seems to affect white (white turns a little beige).
> also the glare is much easier on the eyes than apple screens which are glass reinforced (compared with macbook pro).
> regarding OSD, there is none only a simple brightness up and down.


Yay, the first Catleap pics.

And 97hz? I know [email protected] is possible over VGA, this is roughly 33% more bandwidth, which seems reasonable for dual link DVI. Fire up MSI afterburner, check the framerate. If this is legit, this Catleap is about to get VERY, very popular here on OCN.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Interesting... what GPU are you using necriss? imma try that right now with my IPSB. Although my GPU can't push 97 FPS on BF3 unless i turn somethings down

edit: I just tried that on my IPSB... and mines can only handle up to 66Hz... any more and just black


----------



## jcde7ago

Yeah, but there's a difference when he has to create a custom res. with NVCP. Native/default is 60Hz....so I would assume that's the max refresh rate. 97 is probably not going to hold up well. We do need benchmarks though @ native res 2560x1440, 60hz w/ vsync and of course, custom res of 2560x1440, 97hz w/o vsync through NVCP

And you should be able to do this on both the Shimian and the Catleap...it's all done via NVCP. It wouldn't be the Catleap that is only capable of doing it.


----------



## mikeawesome

hope mine gets here tommmorow

21:38 29-Feb-2012 Handed over to Customs USLAXA Customs retention reason : Other


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yeah, but there's a difference when he has to create a custom res. with NVCP. Native/default is 60Hz....so I would assume that's the max refresh rate. 97 is probably not going to hold up well. We do need benchmarks though @ native res 2560x1440, 60hz w/ vsync and of course, custom res of 2560x1440, 97hz w/o vsync through NVCP
> And you should be able to do this on both the Shimian and the Catleap...it's all done via NVCP. It wouldn't be the Catleap that is only capable of doing it.


Well I jsut tried it through NVCP on my Shimian IPSB (tempered glass version) and I can only go up to 66Hz, 67 will result in black screen. (Binary search FTW







)


----------



## necriss

Had to turn resolution down, 2560x1440 is very taxing. But 97hz is legit.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> 60hz by default and when locked to 60 via vsync there is tearing suprisingly. On 97hz with no vsync things are smooth.
> Color shift is noticeable when browsing white pages such as wikipedia and this forum to a lesser degree on the bottom 1/3 of the panel. However it doesn't seem to affect any other colors. Full screen red/blue/green look quite uniform.


How did you get the 97hz option to show up? Do you have to force the frequency? Ah, you had to force it. Also, can you screenshot afterburner so we can get an absolute conformation?

Also, this is a good test for color shift at an angle.

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Had to turn resolution down, 2560x1440 is very taxing. But 97hz is legit.


Can you run the game @ 2560x1440 though? Or any other game that isn't as taxing? At certain resolutions, the maximum refresh rates will drop (hz, not FPS)....this is normal. There are quite a few high-res monitors that can run lower resolutions at a higher refresh rate than the native res. Running a custom res that matches native res and forcing a refresh rate is not the same as running everything natively...

Hmm, so no success with the IPSB? Bruce, what about the IPSBS? I am not getting my IPSBS until tomorrow...


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> How did you get the 97hz option to show up? Do you have to force the frequency? Also, can you screenshot afterburner so we can get an absolute conformation?
> Also, this is a good test for color shift at an angle.
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php


nvidia control panel -> change resolution -> customize -> create custom resolution -> enter 97 under refresh rate


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> nvidia control panel -> change resolution -> customize -> create custom resolution -> enter 97 under refresh rate


I'll see if this if this'll work with my AMD card and with the IPSBS, but it doesn't like 30hz as is, and I don't want to damage it either.


----------



## brucethemoose

60hz is the only option that shows up in catalyst and ATI tray tools. Was 97hz just one of the available options in the Nvidia Control Panel, or did you just randomly pick 97hz out of the blue?


----------



## youra6

Is it really 97 hertz? I'm dubious.


----------



## ibtar

I don't believe the 97hz is correct... that's far beyond the spec of DVI-D--the most it could reasonably handle is around 75hz. It may say 97hz in the control panel but it's definitely NOT refreshing at 97hz.

2560x1440 @ 75hz: Bandwidth: 9.84 Gbit (w/overhead) or 276.48 MHz.
2560x1440 @ 97hz: Bandwidth: 12.73 Gbit (w/overhead) or 357.58 MHz.
DVI-D Dual Link = 9.9 Gbit (330 MHz)

edit; IF someone could get it running at 75hz that would definitely be interesting though! I remember my old 2209WA could be pushed to 75hz and there was definitely a noticeable improvement in smoothness of motion.


----------



## necriss

Trail and error to get to 97. This is what happens when I try 98 and above....


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> He's making a profit, its a business.
> Every other retailer does this, why complain when a eBay seller does?
> 
> 
> 
> and how am I complaining? I expect them to make a profit.
> When ughnook asked for a lower price, I merely pointed out to ughnook that dreamseller's profit margin is roughly 10%. which I find reasonable.
Click to expand...

Not you, but some people were wondering why the seller is selling this for more than it costs him. I just found your post related to my rant


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Trail and error to get to 97. This is what happens when I try 98 and above....


But is there any noticeable improvement in motion? You should be able to tell immediately after changing it that your mouse cursor is A LOT smoother, which I doubt is the case. With no OSD there's no way to check if it's actually running at the refresh rate it says it is unless you can test a game with vsync or something like that (would that work?)

You should try 72-75hz and see if you can see an actual improvement.


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> But is there any noticeable improvement in motion? You should be able to tell immediately after changing it that your mouse cursor is A LOT smoother, which I doubt is the case. With no OSD there's no way to check if it's actually running at the refresh rate it says it is unless you can test a game with vsync or something like that (would that work?)
> You should try 72-75hz and see if you can see an actual improvement.


see above, I tested Alan Wake vsync'd and it ran 97 at max fps. Yes it appears a lot smoother, not sure whether its true 97hz but still a good improvement over 60hz.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Trail and error to get to 97. This is what happens when I try 98 and above....


Makes sense. I'm new to this whole monitor overclocking thing.

Has anyone done this on an ATI card?


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> see above, I tested Alan Wake vsync'd and it ran 97 at max fps. Yes it appears a lot smoother, not sure whether its true 97hz but still a good improvement over 60hz.


Oh I missed the screenshot. It doesn't make sense, but fraps doesn't lie...


----------



## ibtar

Okay, I found this on wikipedia, but it's not cited.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_visual_interface#Specifications
Quote:


> Dual link maximum data rate is limited only by the bandwidth limits of the copper the DVI cable is constructed of and by the DVI signal's source.


----------



## brucethemoose

Hmm, you could try these tests.

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/response_time.php
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1423433


----------



## Seyumi

Um, can anyone verify the 97hz trick on a Shimian IPSBS version. Some more on the Catleap version as well. This is going to be a BIG deal if we can truly get 75 or 97hz refresh rate....


----------



## brucethemoose

Hey necris, follow this tutorial about halfway through. I'm curious about the Catleap's specs, and want to see if they're different than my Achieva's.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/7947-force-dvi-hdmi-resolutions-refresh-rates.html

Basically, download this.
http://www.sevenforums.com/attachments/tutorials/9016d1240813004-force-dvi-hdmi-resolutions-refresh-rates-phoenix.zip
Run it, hit the registry button, go to detailed timings, and go to edit. Look at block 1 and block 2.

EDIT:



If they're the same, I'll try this. Otherwise, I don't wanna risk frying my monitor.


----------



## necriss

the timings for 97hz


----------



## necriss

Did I do it right? Block 3 + 4 are empty.


----------



## Xevv

Goto range limits for block 2.


----------



## necriss

I can't click on it, its greyed out.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Goto range limits for block 2.


This.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> I can't click on it, its greyed out.


Hit the pencil on the top.


----------



## necriss




----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*


Hmm, very interesting. The Catleaps may have some capabilities the Acheivas don't.

I'll be very conservative about pushing my monitor's refresh rate then. I wonder if the IPSB model is the same as my IPSBS.


----------



## necriss

Do you mean catleap makers didn't bother setting a max pixel clock rate?

What happens if you use phoenix to edit the range limits?


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Hmm, very interesting. The Catleaps may have some capabilities the Acheivas don't.
> I'll be very conservative about pushing my monitor's refresh rate then. I wonder if the IPSB model is the same as my IPSBS.


I'm not really sure, they both definitely use the same panel... I know some ATI users had a lot of issues pushing their 2209wa's to 75hz whereas nvidia users seemed to have no trouble...


----------



## Xevv

If hes using his custom profile when he took those pics wouldnt that make it look different? (from bruces default one I mean)

Not sure if he even was but seems worth asking :/


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> If hes using his custom profile when he took those pics wouldnt that make it look different? (from bruces default one I mean)
> Not sure if he even was but seems worth asking :/


From what I understand, the EDID is something taken from the monitor itself. It's what the monitor's driver basically is, and can't be set unless you hack it via that tutorial, I think.

Any experts care to chime in?


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> From what I understand, the EDID is something taken from the monitor itself. It's what the monitor's driver basically is, and can't be set unless you hack it via that tutorial, I think.
> Any experts care to chime in?


That's what I gathered from the link you posted above. You may have to change the EDID in the application to match what shows on his to force higher refresh rates, otherwise the display will not accept/display the refresh rates whether they're possible or not. Or at least that's how I'm understanding it...


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> That's what I gathered from the link you posted above. You may have to change the EDID in the application to match what shows on his to force higher refresh rates, otherwise the display will not accept/display the refresh rates whether they're possible or not. Or at least that's how I'm understanding it...


That's what I gathered too. The problem is that the EDID is there for a reason... telling the monitor it can accept that kind of refresh rate doesn't mean it'll happily do it.

I'll try bumping up the hz soon, but I'm gonna start with 62, then work my way up from there. Wish I had an Nvidia card.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> That's what I gathered too. The problem is that the EDID is there for a reason... telling the monitor it can accept that kind of refresh rate doesn't mean it'll happily do it.
> I'll try bumping up the hz soon, but I'm gonna start with 62, then work my way up from there. Wish I had an Nvidia card.


To be honest I've never quite heard of anyone actually damaging their displays but I suppose anything is possible. I know that a custom inf file for the NEC EA231WMI was created to bypass the EDID and force up to 83hz over displayport (due to the bandwidth limitations of single-link DVI), so something like this isn't entirely unheard of.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Makes sense. I'm new to this whole monitor overclocking thing.
> Has anyone done this on an ATI card?


I have experience testing higher refresh rates, and I plan to test higher refresh rates when I get mine, so I'll be able to verify if it works.

I also made a utility that allows AMD/ATI users to create custom resolutions: http://www.toastyx.net/cru-preview.zip

It's still a work in progress, but it's mostly functional. It works by creating EDID overrides directly in the registry without having to deal with creating .inf files. (Windows XP does not support EDID overrides, so Vista or later is required.) This program will also work for NVIDIA users, but NVIDIA's driver will sometimes ignore a resolution for no obvious reason.

I'll let you know what settings work on my ATI 5670 when I get the monitor.

I'll just copy the release notes that I posted here: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038342324&postcount=6
Quote:


> It's a portable program. No installation required. When starting the program, a UAC prompt will appear because it needs permission to write to the registry.
> 
> The first active display is loaded when the program starts. If other monitors are present in the registry, the drop-down list can be used to select another monitor. Note that there may be inactive or outdated monitors in the list. You can use the Delete button to mark them for removal. Monitors marked with an asterisk (*) have changes saved.
> 
> The first detailed resolution is considered the native or preferred resolution. If you want to play around with higher refresh rates, add a detailed resolution. Note that the pixel clock must stay under 165 MHz for the resolution to work with single-link DVI.
> 
> Lower resolutions can usually be defined as standard resolutions. Do not define the native resolution as a standard resolution. You can safely remove any resolutions that you don't need.
> 
> The extension block often contains other information like HDTV resolutions and audio capabilities. Do not enable this option if it was not originally enabled. This program doesn't provide a way to edit the extension block since the data is not stored in the registry.
> 
> After clicking OK, Windows must be restarted for the changes to take effect. To remove the changes, use the Delete button next to the monitor drop-down list to mark the monitor for removal, then click OK and reboot.
> 
> Release notes:
> * The monitor name will be lost after changes take effect (but will be restored if the changes are removed)
> * The Import/Export buttons are not implemented yet
> * The timing drop-down list in the Detailed dialog is not implemented yet
> * The interlaced checkbox sets the interlaced bit but does not adjust the values


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> I'm not really sure, they both definitely use the same panel... I know some ATI users had a lot of issues pushing their 2209wa's to 75hz whereas nvidia users seemed to have no trouble...


It's actually the opposite. Several NVIDIA users had trouble with the driver ignoring the resolution for no obvious reason. The only reason ATI users had trouble is because there was no utility to add custom resolutions other than PowerStrip, which isn't free.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I have experience testing higher refresh rates, and I plan to test higher refresh rates when I get mine, so I'll be able to verify if it works.
> I also made a utility that allows AMD/ATI users to create custom resolutions: http://www.toastyx.net/cru-preview.zip
> It's still a work in progress, but it's mostly functional. It works by creating EDID overrides directly in the registry without having to deal with creating .inf files. (Windows XP does not support EDID overrides, so Vista or later is required.) This program will also work for NVIDIA users, but NVIDIA's driver will sometimes ignore a resolution for no obvious reason.
> I'll let you know what settings work on my ATI 5670 when I get the monitor.
> I'll just copy the release notes that I posted here: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038342324&postcount=6
> It's actually the opposite. Several NVIDIA users had trouble with the driver ignoring the resolution for no obvious reason. The only reason ATI users had trouble is because there was no utility to add custom resolutions other than PowerStrip, which isn't free.


Haha I actually just forced my s24a850dw to 64hz with this. Thanks


----------



## L D4WG

So what is the outcome? Has anyone purchased one of these, are they any good?

Would be nice if they came with display port inputs.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> So what is the outcome? Has anyone purchased one of these, are they any good?
> Would be nice if they came with display port inputs.


Really? Did you not read the OP or scroll down to where the OP has the pictures?

Or notice the poll that shows 12 people have recieved theirs?

In short:

Get the Catleap or the Shimian IPSBS (not the IPSB from the seller dcsamsungmall as few have come with dust under panel etc.) The jury is still out on whether or not you should buy the IPSB from dream seller as no one has recieved one from him yet.


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Really? Did you not read the OP or scroll down to where the OP has the pictures?
> Or notice the poll that shows 12 people have recieved theirs?
> In short:
> Get the Catleap or the Shimian IPSBS (not the IPSB from the seller dcsamsungmall as few have come with dust under panel etc.) The jury is still out on whether or not you should buy the IPSB from dream seller as no one has recieved one from him yet.


Its a long OP.

And I did read it while I was waiting for a reply.

Which model have the Display Port? The OP says high end models, is that the Shimian IPSBS? Can some link me to where to buy it from?


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> no dead pixels as far as I can tell, however there is a slight color temperature shift towards the bottom of the screen which only seems to affect white (white turns a little beige).


Could that be from part of the backlight LED not working properly? Try increasing brightness to 100% and then back down to a low level and check if it changes.

Any similar color problems with the Shimian monitors?


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Could that be from part of the backlight LED not working properly? Try increasing brightness to 100% and then back down to a low level and check if it changes.


Its less noticeable on maximum brightness.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Man this post is getting outta control. I come back a day later and there's 50+ posts lately.

If this catleap ends up being able to legitimately handle 97hz I think I will most definitely snag one. I've been following this for a while now, and i'm even starting to get confused. Is there a reasonably priced Catleap available with more then just the DVI input? (and working OSD hopefully)


----------



## stryker7314

OmG 97hz, that is awesome, can that be confirmed someway? Can others with the catleap verify it, cause if they can I will get one.


----------



## Justin Cider

I caved the pictures of the Catleap were too much to bear!!!!


----------



## Agenesis

Oh boy, now we're overclocking the monitors. If 97hz is possible then the claims of 120hz models several pages back wouldn't be too far off. Are the 120hz models with display port?


----------



## B33ker

All this Catleap talk has me reconsidering going with that one over the Achieva Shimian now (I do like the Catleap style better but that big round foot for the base might be an issue).

I took the measurements and I'm going to cut some cardboard up to test fit and see how it goes. If that big round foot will fit, I may grab that one instead.

My heart is going to be in my throat from the moment I decide to order until it shows up and I turn it on while praying for no defects the whole way.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Oh boy, now we're overclocking the monitors. If 97hz is possible then the claims of 120hz models several pages back wouldn't be too far off. Are the 120hz models with display port?


DP 1.2 certainly does have the bandwidth for it, so if you did pick up one of the higher end models with displayport... it might be possible? Maybe? But does it even have a DP 1.2 input?

Might also depend on whether the shimians can handle 97hz with some tweaking like the catleaps can...


----------



## jumpdownlow

MY GOD GUYS I HAVE A PROBLEM
Quote:


> Hi!
> As you know, the full refund of your last transaction was successfully proceeded on Feb 28th. However, because of one of our staff's mistake, ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD 2560x1440 16:9 D-Sub Computer Monitor of your last transaction was dispatched on Feb 29th via ems. We tracked this parcel and could see that it arrived in your country. We are sincerely sorry for our mistake. Let us tell some instruction to you to resolve this problem.
> 
> -First, if you are fine with using this product, then we will give you $15 of discount from the original price of $405.90. Therefore, you will need to pay only $405.90-$15=$390.90. As a full refund is already done, we will send a new invoice through paypal.
> -Second, if you don't want this product, then please reject to receive this product when a delivery man come to you. Then the product will be returned to us automatically.
> 
> Again, we sincerely apologize for this big mistake. We beg your understanding. If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. We'll wait for your reply. Thanks in advance.
> Best Regards,
> 
> - dream-seller
> 
> Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply
> Respond


TL;DR Mistakenly shipped order for a monitor even though they refunded me 2 days earlier

They gave me a refund because i wanted to buy dp version which was mispriced, but apparently they still shipped my monitor after the fact that they issued me a refund.
I just bought crossover though minarin shop.
Also am not going to be home when it arrives to reject it since i am school all day every weekday.
Canceled it on the 27th and got refund the same day, he shipped it on the 29th.
Shows that it was accepted through seoul as of the 29th


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> no dead pixels as far as I can tell, however there is a slight color temperature shift towards the bottom of the screen which only seems to affect white (white turns a little beige).


How is the BACKLIGHT Bleed?
Pics please


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> MY GOD GUYS I HAVE A PROBLEM
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> As you know, the full refund of your last transaction was successfully proceeded on Feb 28th. However, because of one of our staff's mistake, ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite Quad HD 2560x1440 16:9 D-Sub Computer Monitor of your last transaction was dispatched on Feb 29th via ems. We tracked this parcel and could see that it arrived in your country. We are sincerely sorry for our mistake. Let us tell some instruction to you to resolve this problem.
> -First, if you are fine with using this product, then we will give you $15 of discount from the original price of $405.90. Therefore, you will need to pay only $405.90-$15=$390.90. As a full refund is already done, we will send a new invoice through paypal.
> -Second, if you don't want this product, then please reject to receive this product when a delivery man come to you. Then the product will be returned to us automatically.
> Again, we sincerely apologize for this big mistake. We beg your understanding. If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. We'll wait for your reply. Thanks in advance.
> Best Regards,
> - dream-seller
> 
> Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply
> Respond
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR Mistakenly shipped order for a monitor even though they refunded me 2 days earlier
> They gave me a refund because i wanted to buy dp version which was mispriced, but apparently they still shipped my monitor after the fact that they issued me a refund.
> I just bought crossover though minarin shop.
> Also am not going to be home when it arrives to reject it since i am school all day every weekday.
> Canceled it on the 27th and got refund the same day, he shipped it on the 29th.
> Shows that it was accepted through seoul as of the 29th
Click to expand...

All of the EMS packages I've received require a signature, so if you aren't home they'll leave a note along with the package number for you to pick up later. Just call your local post office and tell them that you don't want it, or just ignore it and it'll automatically be marked as unclaimed in two weeks (or 9 days, don't remember) and it'll be redirected back to the owner.


----------



## Remix65

his cousin could also...


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I have experience testing higher refresh rates, and I plan to test higher refresh rates when I get mine, so I'll be able to verify if it works.
> I also made a utility that allows AMD/ATI users to create custom resolutions: http://www.toastyx.net/cru-preview.zip
> It's still a work in progress, but it's mostly functional. It works by creating EDID overrides directly in the registry without having to deal with creating .inf files. (Windows XP does not support EDID overrides, so Vista or later is required.) This program will also work for NVIDIA users, but NVIDIA's driver will sometimes ignore a resolution for no obvious reason.
> I'll let you know what settings work on my ATI 5670 when I get the monitor.
> I'll just copy the release notes that I posted here: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038342324&postcount=6
> It's actually the opposite. Several NVIDIA users had trouble with the driver ignoring the resolution for no obvious reason. The only reason ATI users had trouble is because there was no utility to add custom resolutions other than PowerStrip, which isn't free.




Played SWTOR for hours at 70hz... stable, I guess? It sounds like I'm trying to overclock a monitor, but I essentially am. Anything above 70hz causes weird screen effects. It doesn't seem put out frames like the Catleap does, but a little framerate bump is fine with me. +Rep for that awesome program of yours, and I'll recommend the catleap for that insane refresh rate.

Running it at 70hz won't wear out my Achievia significantly faster, will it?


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> 
> Played SWTOR for hours at 70hz... stable, I guess? It sounds like I'm trying to overclock a monitor, but I essentially am. Anything above 70hz causes weird screen effects. It doesn't seem put out frames like the Catleap does, but a little framerate bump is fine with me. +Rep for that awesome program of yours, and I'll recommend the catleap for that insane refresh rate.
> Running it at 70hz won't wear out my Achievia significantly faster, will it?


I don't think anyone had any issues with their 2209wa's or ea231wmi's. I ran my 2209wa at 75hz for a long time.


----------



## mikeawesome

is there a noticeable difference playing it on 70hz vs 60hz?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> 
> Played SWTOR for hours at 70hz... stable, I guess? It sounds like I'm trying to overclock a monitor, but I essentially am. Anything above 70hz causes weird screen effects. It doesn't seem put out frames like the Catleap does, but a little framerate bump is fine with me. +Rep for that awesome program of yours, and I'll recommend the catleap for that insane refresh rate.
> Running it at 70hz won't wear out my Achievia significantly faster, will it?


I just started running my EA232WMI a month ago at 74hz and its been working wonderfully. Definitely noticeable over the regular 60hz. I can't even imagine how awesome an 90hz+ 27'' ips would be.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Do you mean catleap makers didn't bother setting a max pixel clock rate?
> What happens if you use phoenix to edit the range limits?


It could be that your monitor is a one-off...it says the max rate should be 85FPS...and yet you hit 97? It looks more likely that the EDID for your monitor was just completely not set....hmm. We really need more Catleap owners to confirm their EDIDs, as well as Achieva owners....not only this, but we need everyone to basically just try to see if they can exceed 60hz on any of these monitors.

Catleap @ 97hz would be nice, but we see one instance of it occurring, and only via a forced custom resolution....we definitely need a larger sample size to make anything of this as currently, we don't have enough to go off of.

I'll check my EDID settings tomorrow as well as try to make a custom res and see what my highest refresh rate is (may have to wait until Saturday though).


----------



## hv43082

So should we order the one without tempered glass since people are getting dust under the glass?


----------



## Joshcurry88

I am starting to think Dream Seller is not t the way to go with these. I canceled the Catleap, they still sent it now they said they cant send out the new one I ordered with the glass until March 6th. Should of went with Dr. Samsung Mall and would prob have it today. Has anyone ordered one with glass from Dreamseller and they sent it out already?


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> I am starting to think Dream Seller is not t the way to go with these. I canceled the Catleap, they still sent it now they said they cant send out the new one I ordered with the glass until March 6th. Should of went with Dr. Samsung Mall and would prob have it today. Has anyone ordered one with glass from Dreamseller and they sent it out already?


I ordered early morning march 1st from dream seller and just got an email that it was shipped. Remember they did say that this thursday was some sort of korean holiday too, so that may account for at least a day delay for contact.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Played SWTOR for hours at 70hz... stable, I guess? It sounds like I'm trying to overclock a monitor, but I essentially am. Anything above 70hz causes weird screen effects.


You might have to bump up the vertical back porch, like around 42 for 72 Hz, and around 60 for 97 Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> Running it at 70hz won't wear out my Achievia significantly faster, will it?


I've been running the NEC EA231WMi at 83 Hz for over two years. So far so good.


----------



## Joshcurry88

Quote:


> I ordered early morning march 1st from dream seller and just got an email that it was shipped. Remember they did say that this thursday was some sort of korean holiday too, so that may account for at least a day delay for contact.


Did they give you a tracking number? They said mine was shipped the 28 but in the msg they said it wont ship out until the 5th.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered early morning march 1st from dream seller and just got an email that it was shipped. Remember they did say that this thursday was some sort of korean holiday too, so that may account for at least a day delay for contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they give you a tracking number? They said mine was shipped the 28 but in the msg they said it wont ship out until the 5th.
Click to expand...

No tracking number yet, it just sent an email that the item was "shipped" without alot of other info. The estimated delivery time is March 6-9, we'll see if that holds. Prefer it get here the 6th so the first time I play mass effect 3 it can be on this thing. If it comes later that's ok too, this monitor is an upgrade, but what I have now will suit me until it gets here (and assuming it is in good condition).


----------



## psycheangel

does catleap have VESA mounting points ?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycheangel*
> 
> does catleap have VESA mounting points ?


No.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Yeah they had some holiday there on thursday. i ordered my monitor tuesday night and he shipped it within the next 24 hours. Now I have "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" for my tracking status. Does this stuff ship over the weekends? If it doesn't I'll be really mad since I'm everything but patient when it comes to waiting.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Do you mean catleap makers didn't bother setting a max pixel clock rate?
> What happens if you use phoenix to edit the range limits?
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that your monitor is a one-off...it says the max rate should be 85FPS...and yet you hit 97? It looks more likely that the EDID for your monitor was just completely not set....hmm. We really need more Catleap owners to confirm their EDIDs, as well as Achieva owners....not only this, but we need everyone to basically just try to see if they can exceed 60hz on any of these monitors.
> 
> Catleap @ 97hz would be nice, but we see one instance of it occurring, and only via a forced custom resolution....we definitely need a larger sample size to make anything of this as currently, we don't have enough to go off of.
> 
> I'll check my EDID settings tomorrow as well as try to make a custom res and see what my highest refresh rate is (may have to wait until Saturday though).
Click to expand...

This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hv43082*
> 
> So should we order the one without tempered glass since people are getting dust under the glass?


The dust is extremely minor in most cases: it's less than would normally be sitting on your screen without glass. It was only a problem in an extreme case, when there were cracks in the monitor.


----------



## floatpoo

Could one of you guys with the achieva or catleap run monitor asset manager? http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm. It'll parse through the EDID information and convert it to something that's human readable. Specifically, it'll tell us default timings/resolutions as reported by the monitors.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floatpoo*
> 
> Could one of you guys with the achieva or catleap run monitor asset manager? http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm. It'll parse through the EDID information and convert it to something that's human readable. Specifically, it'll tell us default timings/resolutions as reported by the monitors.


Broken link.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Broken link.


Remove the dot from the link







http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm


----------



## psycheangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycheangel*
> 
> does catleap have VESA mounting points ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> No.


ic, is this true ?

hmm then i will buy achiva


----------



## ToastyX

The EDID doesn't really matter. It doesn't affect what the monitor will accept. It's just there to tell the computer what resolutions to use.


----------



## alricking

I suggest people to get Catleap Q270 over the Achieva QH270. I think Catleap has little overall better built then Achieva. And on top of can able to do 97hz. I ordered mine and should be here very soon. I ordered the Chatleap Q270 w/ speakers from Dream Seller for $439.99. When I look at Achieva compare to Catleap..i just have a feeling Catleap seem to be a better overall built for a little more price.


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow*
> 
> TL;DR Mistakenly shipped order for a monitor even though they refunded me 2 days earlier
> They gave me a refund because i wanted to buy dp version which was mispriced, but apparently they still shipped my monitor after the fact that they issued me a refund.
> I just bought crossover though minarin shop.
> Also am not going to be home when it arrives to reject it since i am school all day every weekday.
> Canceled it on the 27th and got refund the same day, he shipped it on the 29th.
> Shows that it was accepted through seoul as of the 29th


let us know how it went with minarin shop once you receive the monitor.
don't forget pics too


----------



## alricking

Hi guys I need your help to clear up something, probably the question was answer somewhere in the thread..too many can't find it anymore..well my question is what's

What's the difference between CATLEAP Q270 and ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 IPS.. because the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 said their IPS is =IPSBS

While the Chatleap said something else I think IPSB..so are they any difference between the two or it doesn't matter its S-IPS and no advantages ..??


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Hi guys I need your help to clear up something, probably the question was answer somewhere in the thread..too many can't find it anymore..well my question is what's
> 
> What's the difference between CATLEAP Q270 and ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 IPS.. because the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 said their IPS is =IPSBS
> 
> While the Chatleap said something else I think IPSB..so are they any difference between the two or it doesn't matter its S-IPS and no advantages ..??


IPSBS is just the model number, it doesn't mean anything about the actual screen. The Achieva and Catleap use the same type panel, and LG S-IPS panel, just like the 27" iMa and Dell u2711. Only the stands, inputs, and maximum refresh rates may be different.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*
> 
> Monitor speakers = garbage. They will never be used in conjunction with any halfway decent speaker setup.
> If you have enough money to be looking at this monitor, you have enough money to have a decent set of speakers.
> I believe the non-speaker version might have the tempered glass like the Shimian version w/o speakers.


The two Catleaps he listed there do not have tempered glass. Not even sure if there is a Catleap model with the tempered, as I am mainly interested in the non tempered glass ones, since I think all that have gotten them have at least some dust under the glass.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> The two Catleaps he listed there do not have tempered glass. Not even sure if there is a Catleap model with the tempered, as I am mainly interested in the non tempered glass ones, since I think all that have gotten them have at least some dust under the glass.


touche!


----------



## Xevv

Well got mine from dreamseller earlier. No bubblewrap but it arrived fine.

Probably gonna get a different stand this one seems a little tippy for me.

Anyone know of any decent vesa stands lol?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Well got mine from dreamseller earlier. No bubblewrap but it arrived fine.
> Probably gonna get a different stand this one seems a little tippy for me.
> Anyone know of any decent vesa stands lol?


Interesting, no bubble wrap? First one i heard from them without it. In any case, which one did you get? IPSB, IPSBS, or catleap? Post pics wont ya? (oh and since you looking for VESA, guess you got a IPSB or IPSBS)


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Interesting, no bubble wrap? First one i heard from them without it. In any case, which one did you get? IPSB, IPSBS, or catleap? Post pics wont ya? (oh and since you looking for VESA, guess you got a IPSB or IPSBS)


Nope.

Swung by the Post Office this morning before work to pick my Achieva IPSBS from dreamseller...it too, arrived WITHOUT bubble wrap. Haven't opened it yet, but the box looked completely intact and not beaten up at all.

Weird thing was, It actually had arrived yesterday afternoon while i was at work...and they left a notice, but the status didn't update on the USPS tracking site until midnight last night...checked my mailbox this morning before i left my house and sure enough, they left a notice trying to deliver it yesterday. It technically got from Korea to my house in about 2.5 days....so that's impressive!

I will have more impressions when I get home from work later tonight for sure...including my attempts at seeing how far I can go past 60hz/what this Shimian's max refresh rate is at native res + with a custom res....


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Interesting, no bubble wrap? First one i heard from them without it. In any case, which one did you get? IPSB, IPSBS, or catleap? Post pics wont ya? (oh and since you looking for VESA, guess you got a IPSB or IPSBS)


No tempered glass. Kinda glad I did since others seem to be getting the dust behind it


----------



## royalkilla408

Can someone check if the monitors support HDCP? Thanks.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden911*
> 
> I concur. I mean if it has a HDMI (HDCP) then that would make sense. But just speakers....no.


Yeah, but would you like your monitor to have small holes at the back, for no reason, because you where too cheap to buy speakers.
Just kidding!


----------



## ToastyX

My catleap came in this morning.

First impressions:

* Package was bubblewrapped like others have mentioned.
* The stand is a bit wobbly, and the monitor seems to lean a little bit to the right.
* It does have VESA mounting holes in the back, but it's covered by that gray plastic which you have to break off to access them. The gray plastic was already breaking off out of the box, so I might as well remove it since it serves no purpose. The rest of the monitor is intact.
* It's glossy, not tempered glass.
* 1 dead pixel in the bottom left, 1 speck of dust behind the panel in the bottom right. This is not the same as the dust that people are getting with the tempered glass versions. This is behind the panel and leaves a faint gray shadow. I've encountered this before with other LG IPS panels, so it's not specific to these monitors. The dead pixel and dust are in corners where I will almost never see them, so I'm not bummed out about it.
* 5 buttons: power, brightness up/down, volume up/down, although this one doesn't have audio input, so the volume buttons are useless. For some reason they included an audio cable anyway.
* The backlight doesn't seem to flicker strongly at a lower brightness.
* It's dead silent, even at a lower brightness. If you hate buzzy monitors, this monitor is for you.
* These monitors need calibration to look their best. I'm used to calibrated monitors, so the colors out of the box seem a little off, but not terrible.
* I will check for backlight bleeding when it gets dark.
* Black seems to glow more when looking left to right than right to left, so the bottom right corner will appear to have more glow.
* There's no lag as far as I can tell, and there shouldn't be considering there's no scaler or OSD.
* The pixel response times aren't the best. It's definitely not 6 ms. It doesn't have overdrive. It's about the same as the NEC EA231WMi, which is rated at 14 ms. It's also worse when first turning on the monitor, but gets better after warming up.
* I can confirm that it actually does accept higher refresh rates without skipping frames, but my video card (ATI 5670) won't let me exceed the 330 MHz pixel clock boundary, so I can't get 97 Hz. The best I can get is 85 Hz with these timing parameters:










I will do more in-depth testing later along with pictures.


----------



## Lostcase

We need moar pics!!


----------



## mikeawesome

ugh mine still says its at customs at LAX


----------



## alricking

Same here man.. Mine still say "In Custom in LA" ...wonder why its taking so far...


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> My catleap came in this morning.
> First impressions:
> * The stand is a bit wobbly, and the monitor seems to lean a little bit to the right.
> * The backlight doesn't seem to flicker strongly at a lower brightness.
> * I will check for backlight bleeding when it gets dark.
> * The pixel response times aren't the best. It's definitely not 6 ms. It doesn't have overdrive.


Please measure the stand height on the left and right corners to indicate how much it is actually tilting. Can you "adjust" the tilt by pushing it to the left?

Can you see the backlight pulsate because it is so slow? Does the backlight flicker improve once the monitor has warmed up?

Can't wait for the backlight bleed pics.

How does the ghosting compare to other 27in monitors?
PixPerAn Test?

Surprised at the Catleap feedback because it "looks" so much more polished than the Shimian.


----------



## ughnook

Questions about the Shimian

Does it have overdrive? Is there LESS ghosting than the Catleap?
PixPerAn Test?
Catleap vs Dell Test





Does it lean to one side?

Is the LED backlight brightness "EVEN" unlike the Catleap which seems to flicker, or is it uneven and dimmer at the corners?

How are the 5W speakers, are they clear enough to watch movies with?


----------



## ibtar

Got my IPSB in today. Doesn't seem to like anything over 65hz, so either it's my video card (8800gtx) or the shimian's just aren't going to be accepting higher refresh rates like the catleaps are.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Please measure the stand height on the left and right corners to indicate how much it is actually tilting. Can you "adjust" the tilt by pushing it to the left?
> Can you see the backlight pulsate because it is so slow? Does the backlight flicker improve once the monitor has warmed up?
> Can't wait for the backlight bleed pics.
> How does the ghosting compare to other 27in monitors?
> Surprised at the Catleap feedback because it "looks" so much more polished than the Shimian.


It leans about 1/4" when measuring edge to edge. I tried pushing it to the left but it doesn't help.

My comment about the backlight was actually a pro, not a con. It doesn't flicker more than a CCFL monitor.

The pixel response times seem typical of an IPS panel without overdrive.

85 Hz proof pics (catleap):

I set the camera's shutter speed to 1/10th of a second and took pictures at 60 Hz and 85 Hz.

I used Refresh Rate Multitool, which is a program that synchronizes with the monitor's refresh rate and draws a bar moving from left to right once per frame.

60 Hz:









85 Hz:









Notice how more bars are drawn in the same amount of time at 85 Hz, and no bars are skipped.

I also did the old mouse cursor test:

60 Hz:









85 Hz:









Notice how more cursors are drawn in the same amount of time with less spacing between each cursor. The movement is perfectly smooth with no skipped frames.

Note: If you do the cursor test, make sure to use a 1000 Hz or 500 Hz mouse, otherwise it may look like it's skipping due to mismatched rates.

For reference, this is how skipped frames look like:










This is the real deal. It can actually do higher refresh rates properly, and NVIDIA users might be able to get more than 85 Hz if the pixel clock is not limited to 330 MHz.

The 97 Hz limit seems to be due to the pixel clock hitting the DAC limit of 400 MHz. I bet it could hit 100 Hz if the timing parameters were bumped down a bit, but I don't have an NVIDIA card to test this with.


----------



## brucethemoose

Wow, I wonder why the Achievas have such a hard time breaking 70hz while the Catleaps can go to 97. They use the same panel, don't they?

Also, it's important to note that Dream Seller doesn't wrap everything in bubble wrap. dcSamsungMall is still worth a try then.


----------



## Geglamash

My Catleap just came in. Triple bubble wrapped.


----------



## alricking

sucks for people buying Achivia ..go CATLEAP! seem like catleap is the better deal..97hz+!!! thats almost freaken 120hz monitor for free!


----------



## BiNiaRiS

holy crap i am glad i stumbled across this thread. i ordered a Dell U2412M for $300 yesterday but I was getting an estimated delivery of 3/20.

Found this thread and immediately cancelled my Dell order and just placed an order for the Catleap Q270.

My dream monitor is essentially this monitor but 16:10 AR. I never expected to be able to get such a high resolution for this cheap...for $415 shipped I'm not going to complain. The added resolution over the Dell makes up for the weaker AR for sure.

I'll be posting when I get mine in the mail.


----------



## Shurr

just got the achievia. VESA mounting was important for me. I have a tripple monitor stand(supposed to hold 3x 20-24in monitors) so I will just put this in the middle and my current 23.6 asus on one of the sides vertically for web browsing. should work nice. So becuase of that im not worried about the stand. the refresh rate also isnt that big a deal for me, since ive only ever used 60hz. so if i can get a little higher, yay? if not owell, hah. Today is friday so prolly wont come till next week, but when it does ill give my opinion on it. Had my monitor for...going on 4 years ish so i figured it was an ok time for an upgrade!


----------



## alricking

60hz vs 97hz ...you will notice your computer ((seem)) to move smoother. That's what I feel when I switched from 60hz to 75hz..


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> It leans about 1/4" when measuring edge to edge. I tried pushing it to the left but it doesn't help.


See picture of mounting screws at the bottom
how long are the screws? Is it possible to insert a small washer on the right side between the base and the stand to "offset" the tilt?


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> just got the achievia. VESA mounting was important for me. I have a tripple monitor stand(supposed to hold 3x 20-24in monitors) so I will just put this in the middle and my current 23.6 asus on one of the sides vertically for web browsing. should work nice. So becuase of that im not worried about the stand. the refresh rate also isnt that big a deal for me, since ive only ever used 60hz. so if i can get a little higher, yay? if not owell, hah. Today is friday so prolly wont come till next week, but when it does ill give my opinion on it. Had my monitor for...going on 4 years ish so i figured it was an ok time for an upgrade!


The catleap was confirmed a few hours ago buy Toasty to have vesa mounting holes. They are just covered out of the box:

"It does have VESA mounting holes in the back, but it's covered by that gray plastic which you have to break off to access them. The gray plastic was already breaking off out of the box, so I might as well remove it since it serves no purpose. The rest of the monitor is intact."


----------



## brucethemoose

Whenever I try to push this monitor past 70hz, to, say, 71hz or 75hz, I get a weird scrolling scrolling effect in games, but not on the desktop. It's as if my monitor is part of one of those scrolling banners, like this




 (skip towards the end, and it's a bit faster than that).
The thing is, it doesn't black out. I feel like there's more potential for a higher refresh rate, but does this mean I've hit my limit?


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Whenever I try to push this monitor past 70hz, to, say, 71hz or 75hz, I get a weird scrolling scrolling effect in games, but not on the desktop. It's as if my monitor is part of one of those scrolling banners, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (skip towards the end, and it's a bit faster than that).
> The thing is, it doesn't black out. I feel like there's more potential for a higher refresh rate, but does this mean I've hit my limit?


You only have the Shimian right? If they are the same panel, I'm wondering what could cause the difference in performance.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiNiaRiS*
> 
> You only have the Shimian right? If they are the same panel, I'm wondering what could cause the difference in performance.


Does the built in scaler/input circuitry limit the monitor refresh rate, or is it ultimately limited by the panel itself?


----------



## alricking

Anyone know how long product like Catleap gets lock in "Inbound Into Customs" ? Mine been locked up for like 3 days already, still showing under tracking "Inbound Into Customs". ...


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> See picture of mounting screws at the bottom
> how long are the screws? Is it possible to insert a small washer on the right side between the base and the stand to "offset" the tilt?


The screws are about 3/8". It might be possible, but that would probably make it wobble more.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Does the built in scaler/input circuitry limit the monitor refresh rate, or is it ultimately limited by the panel itself?


Bruce, are you editing your Shimian's settings with the EDID utility, or just trying to force a higher refresh rate with the ATI utility that was posted a few pages back?

Your best bet on seeing if the Shimians can do 97hz is matching EVERYTHING in the Block 1 and Block 2 settings of the Catleap EDID settings that were posted earlier. I noticed that not all values were similar, particularly in Block 2. May want to try with completely mirrored settings and see if it will allow you to reach past 70hz.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Does the built in scaler/input circuitry limit the monitor refresh rate, or is it ultimately limited by the panel itself?


I honestly don't know. I'm no expert on LCDs. Hopefully someone that knows their stuff can chime in.


----------



## Geglamash

Using my Catleap.
WOW. It looks stunning next to my U2211Hs.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Bruce, are you editing your Shimian's settings with the EDID utility, or just trying to force a higher refresh rate with the ATI utility that was posted a few pages back?
> Your best bet on seeing if the Shimians can do 97hz is matching EVERYTHING in the Block 1 and Block 2 settings of the Catleap EDID settings that were posted earlier. I noticed that not all values were similar, particularly in Block 2. May want to try with completely mirrored settings and see if it will allow you to reach past 70hz.


I already tried that. Didn't work.


----------



## Geglamash

For those wondering how high the Catleap stand is...


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> For those wondering how high the Catleap stand is...


That's actually pretty high. From the desk to the bottom of the panel itself the Shimian is 4.5", or a full inch lower.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> I already tried that. Didn't work.










All the settings?


----------



## NameMakingSux

So the Catleap can reach at least 97mhz and is a 27 inch 2560x1440 for 400 dollars? This sounds like an insanely good deal.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the settings?


I'll try with my Shimian tonight....in just a few hours. Also, when using the EDID utility...i'd essentially be flashing the firmware of the monitor, correct? So if i want to reset to defaults...i just have to remember (write down) the default values, put them in, and flash it again? Am I correct in understanding that that's how that works, or no? Cause I thought doing that is forcing the monitor's firmware to have certain settings that function beyond the normal factory settings at the native res. (in this case, the ability to have a 70hz+ refresh rate while maintaining native 2560x1440 res without having to make it a custom res).


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the settings?


Yeah to be honest I'm not really sure this phoenix edid program even works properly. It doesn't seem to actually save the settings into the .dat file or something. It's really hard for me to figure out what's going on. For example when I create a custom .inf with toastyx's app, then import it into monitor asset manager to check it out, it shows the custom refresh rates added by his application inside of the program.

If I load that same edid data from the registry (is that right?) into the phoenix edid program, it does show the second refresh rate added (I can tell because under block 2 it shows the pixel clock at 261, which is what gives me 65hz), but then if I don't modify that file at all, and then save it... it doesn't save the settings into the .dat it creates - loading that .dat file into the monitor asset manager only shows the single display mode and not the 65hz one that it should have saved also.

edit; from what I can tell, it does not actually save those settings. If I load it again in phoenix after installing the driver I created, it just shows the old settings and not the new ones I set before.


----------



## alricking

So from the look of things CATLEAP is the best choice !

1) better stand!
2) VESA mount!
3) Can reach 97hz or maybe 100hz!
4) Better looking overall!
5) pay 20 dolloars more for speaker built in! for PS3//xbox// extra speakers to use

for Price of $439.90!!!! compare to DELL $800, HP $800.. ouch...America and our Corporate greed!


----------



## Geglamash

The Catleap display is very nice.
I love colors now


----------



## alricking

Bro can you confirm how's the S-IPS just as good as DELL or HP IPS???


----------



## ughnook

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm

"The HZ27WC unit which was sent to us for testing has had the factory calibration applied and so these are hopefully a more representative view of what you can expect from these screens out of the box."

"The HZ30Wi was a little better than the HZ27WB in this regard, but again the blur was slightly less noticeable on the HZ27WA/C which was positive."

The Shimian is the same panel as the HZ27WC

Does this mean the Shimian is factory calibrated?

It also seems that the Shimian has overdrive, which would mean it has less ghosting that the Catleap?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Bro can you confirm how's the S-IPS just as good as DELL or HP IPS???


Well, the Dells I have are E-IPS with AG coating on them. They're the lower end IPS monitors, so obviously they don't compare to how nice this S-IPS non-AG panel looks. Everything is bright, crisp, and clear. No dead/stuck pixels either.


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> The Catleap display is very nice.
> I love colors now


Please confirm if the stand tilts to the right. So far 2 Catleaps tilt to the right.
How is the backlight bleed?
Any dead/stuck pixels?
Any strange beige spots on a white screen?
Ghosting?


----------



## alricking

Mine got stuck @ inbound. I ordered Catleap with speakers from Dreamseller...hope everything is ok no dead pixel etc. Will post pictures and testing up once I get it to compare it with yours. Man you making my can't sleep at night waiting at the door for UPS


----------



## alricking

Geglamash - how long did your monitor got stuck in "inbound" for? Mine seem to be stuck there for like 3 days already at CA, LA.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> The Catleap display is very nice.
> I love colors now


From what seller did you gets yours from?


----------



## Geglamash

Ordered last Wednesday from dreamseller.
Received a tracking number Monday night.
Arrived in San Francisco Wednesday afternoon.
Held in customs all through Thursday. Released Thursday night.
Arrived at my door this afternoon.

Everything looks fine, no issues thus far.


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> So from the look of things CATLEAP is the best choice !
> 1) better stand!
> 2) VESA mount!
> 3) Can reach 97hz or maybe 100hz!
> 4) Better looking overall!
> 5) pay 20 dolloars more for speaker built in! for PS3//xbox// extra speakers to use
> for Price of $439.90!!!! compare to DELL $800, HP $800.. ouch...America and our Corporate greed!


I was going to get the Catleap, but now I am sitting on the fence.

Shimian
1) Stand may not tilt to one side. Probably just as flimsy as the Catleap
2) VESA Mount
3) 70Hz or more, uncertain at this point
4) Speakers are 5W, Catleap's are only 2W which would mean they should sound terrible. 5W may also sound terrible
5) May be factory calibrated?
6) Has Overdrive, less ghosting?
7) From survey above, seems to have a higher probability of getting a perfect panel
8) Sits 1 inch lower than the Catleap

Agree that the Catleap looks way better. If the Shimian does not have overdrive, might get the Catleap instead. Tough decision.


----------



## ughnook

Does the Catleap silver back brace add support to the frame, or is it purely cosmetic?


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> The Catleap display is very nice.
> I love colors now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Ordered last Wednesday from dreamseller.
> Received a tracking number Monday night.
> Arrived in San Francisco Wednesday afternoon.
> Held in customs all through Thursday. Released Thursday night.
> Arrived at my door this afternoon.
> Everything looks fine, no issues thus far.


Sweet... you are from the Bay Area same as myself. I'll have to order my monitor when I get paid on the 21st though. Hope mine comes as fast as yours. Thanks!


----------



## stryker7314

Those who have achieved 97hz with the Catleap, can you state what video cards you're using. I want to have some assurance that I will be able to do it with mine before I order it. Much appreciated.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> I was going to get the Catleap, but now I am sitting on the fence.
> Shimian
> 1) Stand may not tilt to one side. Probably just as flimsy as the Catleap
> 2) VESA Mount
> 3) 70Hz or more, uncertain at this point
> 4) Speakers are 5W, Catleap's are only 2W which would mean they should sound terrible. 5W may also sound terrible
> 5) May be factory calibrated?
> 6) Has Overdrive, less ghosting?
> 7) From survey above, seems to have a higher probability of getting a perfect panel
> 8) Sits 1 inch lower than the Catleap
> Agree that the Catleap looks way better. If the Shimian does not have overdrive, might get the Catleap instead. Tough decision.


But what would be more important for gaming. 85hz+ or a little more input lag?

They both have VESA mounts.


----------



## SirHCB

So I have been thinking about buying one of these monitors and have read through this whole thread, as of now between the two it looks like the Catleap is the one to get. The Crossover was mentioned much earlier on this tread and I was wondering if anyone has asked Dreamseller or any others if they could sell it? The Crossover seems to have a much better build quality than the others (Aluminum body and a sturdier VESA stand that can pivot, swivel, tilt and elevate) while using the same screen.

Also, I found a site that has reviewed all these monitors for anyone that would like to see more photos and technical specs. The site is in Korean but google translate makes it decipherable.

Catleap
Shimian
Crossover

And for reference here's their review of the UltraSharp U2312 (they didn't have the 27" or 30" Ultrasharp)


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHCB*
> 
> So I have been thinking about buying one of these monitors and have read through this whole thread, as of now between the two it looks like the Catleap is the one to get. The Crossover was mentioned much earlier on this tread and I was wondering if anyone has asked Dreamseller or any others if they could sell it? The Crossover seems to have a much better build quality than the others (Aluminum body and a sturdier VESA stand that can pivot, swivel, tilt and elevate) while using the same screen.
> Also, I found a site that has reviewed all these monitors for anyone that would like to see more photos and technical specs. The site is in Korean but google translate makes it decipherable.
> Catleap
> Shimian
> Crossover
> And for reference here's their review of the UltraSharp U2312 (they didn't have the 27" or 30" Ultrasharp)


I plan on buying the Crossover. As of now, the only way to buy it is to use a 3rd party to ship the monitor, since they don't ship out Korea. A member on here bought one, and they should have it in the coming weeks.


----------



## tinklepee

I called and emailed squaretrade about their warranty and they said they would honor it. Do you guys think they are blowing smoke up my ass?

Is there anyway to make them honor it with said emails if I end up needing to use the warranty?

Anyway I'm buying the catleap tonight...


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinklepee*
> 
> I called and emailed squaretrade about their warranty and they said they would honor it. Do you guys think they are blowing smoke up my ass?
> Is there anyway to make them honor it with said emails if I end up needing to use the warranty?
> Anyway I'm buying the catleap tonight...


Supposedly even if they dont you get your money back for the warranty.


----------



## alricking

I feel kind of sad for people who choose Achiva over Catleap cuz of leak of VESA mount, but not its been confirmed that Catleap does have VESA mount... and about Achieva having overdrive.. I don't think they have it. If it does, people who have Achiva would have confirmed it by now which they didn't so thats a "NO NO".

Like the wise say when you have to pick between an apple or orange with difference of 20 dollar, pick the apple (DuH apple!) that cost $20 dollar more, most likely it's better







..(Get the joke, apple= Apple)


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> I feel kind of sad for people who choose Achiva over Catleap cuz of leak of VESA mount, but not its been confirmed that Catleap does have VESA mount... and about Achieva having overdrive.. I don't think they have it. If it does, people who have Achiva would have confirmed it by now which they didn't so thats a "NO NO".
> Like the wise say when you have to pick between an apple or orange with difference of 20 dollar, pick the apple (DuH apple!) that cost $20 dollar more, most likely it's better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..(Get the joke, apple= Apple)


BOTH have the vesa mount. You can even see it in some pics under the grey thing. ToastyX confirmed it.


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Supposedly even if they dont you get your money back for the warranty.


That's what I've heard... I would think it'd be illegal to sell someone a warranty with no intention of ever honoring it lol...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> I feel kind of sad for people who choose Achiva over Catleap cuz of leak of VESA mount, but not its been confirmed that Catleap does have VESA mount... and about Achieva having overdrive.. I don't think they have it. If it does, people who have Achiva would have confirmed it by now which they didn't so thats a "NO NO".
> Like the wise say when you have to pick between an apple or orange with difference of 20 dollar, pick the apple (DuH apple!) that cost $20 dollar more, most likely it's better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..(Get the joke, apple= Apple)


Do you work for Yamakasi/Catleap? Literally 9 out of your 10 posts are condescending towards those that bought the Achieva and do NOTHING but gloat about the Catleap, which you supposedly don't have yet. "SO GLAD I BOUGHT THE CATLEAP!" "LET ME LIST THE THINGS I LOVE ABOUT THE CATLEAP!" "I FEEL BAD/SAD FOR THOSE THAT GOT THE ACHIEVA!" "ACHIEVA CAN'T POSSIBLY HAVE OVERDRIVE!"









We have ONE confirmed case of 97hz being reached with a CUSTOM RESOLUTION, and another at 85hz. These are not NATIVE.

I'm glad you got the Catleap but honestly, who cares? I got the Achieva and I can afford 100 Catleaps, but i am perfectly content with the Achieva....we have ONE case where someone can't get over 70hz on an Achieva, and also confirmation that the EDID utility isn't saving the settings to allow the Achieva (which uses the SAME PANEL as the Catleap, REPEAT, uses THE SAME PANEL AS THE CATLEAP) to mirror the settings of the one Catleap that could do 97hz.

Seriously, get over yourself, and stop posting about how "Catleap is the way to go, blah blah blah..."


----------



## SirHCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I plan on buying the Crossover. As of now, the only way to buy it is to use a 3rd party to ship the monitor, since they don't ship out Korea. A member on here bought one, and they should have it in the coming weeks.


Are you planning on using Minarin Shop like the others in this thread mentioned? I'd like to know how the process goes before ordering for myself that way. I'll probably wait till I hear something about it first.


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiNiaRiS*
> 
> BOTH have the vesa mount. You can even see it in some pics under the grey thing. ToastyX confirmed it.


Can someone post a pic of this vesa mount on the catleap I don't see it.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHCB*
> 
> Are you planning on using Minarin Shop like the others in this thread mentioned? I'd like to know how the process goes before ordering for myself that way. I'll probably wait till I hear something about it first.


I PM'ed the guy who bought one from her, and this was his response...

"she quoted me at $385 which i payed through paypal personal gift to avoid the 2.9% paypal fee. Otherwise it was $397 with fee. Although I believe it might be around $20 more because i gave her a shipping estimate of 7kg, when it probably will be around 9-10kg. I'll have to wait for her to receive the item earlier next week (since it is the weekend) to tell me if I have to pay the additional money for the added weight."

Although, knowing now that the Catleap has vesa mounts, the decision on whether or not to keep it is _really_ hard.


----------



## SherrytoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I PM'ed the guy who bought one from her, and this was his response...
> "she quoted me at $385 which i payed through paypal personal gift to avoid the 2.9% paypal fee. Otherwise it was $397 with fee. Although I believe it might be around $20 more because i gave her a shipping estimate of 7kg, when it probably will be around 9-10kg. I'll have to wait for her to receive the item earlier next week (since it is the weekend) to tell me if I have to pay the additional money for the added weight."
> Although, knowing now that the Catleap has vesa mounts, the decision on whether or not to keep it is _really_ hard.


What is making you not want to keep it?


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> knowing now that the Catleap has vesa mounts, the decision on whether or not to keep it is _really_ hard.


Have you seen a pic of this could you post it?

I read that some guy said they were there but that back panel has no holes in it on ebay.


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinklepee*
> 
> That's what I've heard... I would think it'd be illegal to sell someone a warranty with no intention of ever honoring it lol...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinklepee*
> 
> I called and emailed squaretrade about their warranty and they said they would honor it. Do you guys think they are blowing smoke up my ass?
> Is there anyway to make them honor it with said emails if I end up needing to use the warranty?
> Anyway I'm buying the catleap tonight...


If they won't honor it then they should have the offer taken off the ebay ads _and_ issue immediate refunds to anyone who bought a warranty. Selling insurance and then just giving people their money back when they make a claim isn't kosher.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> What is making you not want to keep it?


The CrossOver looks really, really nice.
Nothing wrong with the Catleap, or Achieva Shimian.


----------



## Rushnerd

Amazing, I had no idea Apple,HP, NEC, and Dell weren't the only ones with the new LG screens. These no-name monitors seem like a damn good buy to me (assuming they work when you get them and keep working)

I just recently dropped $500 on the 27" HP with the same screen. Hope it wasn't to waste now. Kinda pisses me off how these cheap monitors are glossy and mine apparently sends everyone into Anti-Glare Coating rage.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Can someone post a pic of this vesa mount on the catleap I don't see it.


It sounded like it was behind some plastic that had to be removed.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Have you seen a pic of this could you post it?
> I read that some guy said they were there but that back panel has no holes in it on ebay.


I'm not sure how to take the silver arch off, but the vesa holes are there.


----------



## SherrytoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> The CrossOver looks really, really nice.
> Nothing wrong with the Catleap, or Achieva Shimian.


I see. If you sell your U2211's, then you can purchase another 27"... :]

But the 85 Hz + 97 Hz catleap does seem very interesting. I wonder if all Catleaps are the same, and I wonder maybe there are some Shimians out there that can run at 75 Hz + as well.

Maybe the monitor might burn faster with higher Hz? Idk lol. It kind of does make sense that the monitors do run higher than 60 Hz because they also have these monitors for TV. TV's usually run higher than 60 Hz, but I haven't heard of a monitor above 1080P running above 60 Hz.


----------



## SirHCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN*
> 
> What is making you not want to keep it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Have you seen a pic of this could you post it?
> I read that some guy said they were there but that back panel has no holes in it on ebay.




You can see 2 of the holes underneath the silver archy thing which is held on by 4 clips.


----------



## opcow

I wonder if a shorter or better sheilded DVI cable might help with getting higher refresh rates to work.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> It also seems that the Shimian has overdrive, which would mean it has less ghosting that the Catleap?


The HZ27WC doesn't have overdrive, so if the Shimian is the same monitor, it probably doesn't either. Only the HZ27WA has overdrive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'll try with my Shimian tonight....in just a few hours. Also, when using the EDID utility...i'd essentially be flashing the firmware of the monitor, correct? So if i want to reset to defaults...i just have to remember (write down) the default values, put them in, and flash it again? Am I correct in understanding that that's how that works, or no? Cause I thought doing that is forcing the monitor's firmware to have certain settings that function beyond the normal factory settings at the native res. (in this case, the ability to have a 70hz+ refresh rate while maintaining native 2560x1440 res without having to make it a custom res).


The Phoenix EDID Designer is just a program to create and edit EDID information. It doesn't modify anything. You'd have to save the EDID to a data file and do something with it, like use another program to create an inf file from the data file, then install the inf file, which then adds an EDID override in the registry. My program does all that without having to deal with inf files. It also removes the timing limits information from the override so it doesn't interfere with custom resolutions.

Changing the EDID won't affect what the monitor accepts. The monitor doesn't care about the EDID. It's just there to tell the graphics driver what resolutions to use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Can someone post a pic of this vesa mount on the catleap I don't see it.


Here's a picture of the back after the gray part was removed:








You can see the four mounting holes in the center.


----------



## Geglamash

Now, we must find a way to remove the neck of the stand, and we're in business.


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Now, we must find a way to remove the neck of the stand, and we're in business.


I can lend you a hacksaw.


----------



## Demented

It does seem like the Catleap is the way to go. Great news that it has VESA mounts, but that popularity may make it a tad harder fr people like me that are still on the fence with ordering.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Now, we must find a way to remove the neck of the stand, and we're in business.


Theres always this


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I'm not sure how to take the silver arch off, but the vesa holes are there.


Mine was already falling apart out of the box. Three of the four prongs were already broken during shipping, so I just broke the last one off and removed it. It looks like it was screwed in from the inside, so if you want to take it off without breaking it, you have to open the monitor.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Monitor just arrived to Processing facility here in NYC, will probably arrive on Monday however there's probably a chance it'll arrive tomorrow since its expedite shipping and the package is already in my state, who knows.


----------



## mikeawesome

mine has been in customs since wednesday


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Now, we must find a way to remove the neck of the stand, and we're in business.


Based on that other picture of how high off the desk it sits, I just realized it's going to be just a hair too tall for my corner hutch desk (assuming the 505mm shown on the EBay page is accurate). I was so worried about the width I forgot about the height. Anything more than 19.75" tall won't fit in my desk unfortunately. I really wish that stand was adjustable, even a little.

Been looking for a replacement stand with adjustable height that could support a screen that big but not having much luck. Maybe I'll just get the Achieva which sits lower and be done with it, but I like the style of the Catleap better.

Thanks for the photos everyone, it helps a lot for those of us who don't have a wide open desk space for one of these monsters to get an idea of just how big they are. Perspective is everything.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> Been looking for a replacement stand with adjustable height that could support a screen that big but not having much luck. Maybe I'll just get the Achieva which sits lower and be done with it, but I like the style of the Catleap better.
> Thanks for the photos everyone, it helps a lot for those of us who don't have a wide open desk space for one of these monsters to get an idea of just how big they are. Perspective is everything.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L11FUY

I ordered that earlier today should be here Tuesday I''ll let you know.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003L11FUY
> I ordered that earlier today should be here Tuesday I''ll let you know.


I was just looking at that one too! I like the broad base of the feet on it, thats for sure. Much better stability that way.

Maybe I'll just order the screen and I can figure out how to mount it once it's here. I can always take off the top shelf that sits over where the screen goes if I have to, but there's tons of stuff stored up there that I'd have to make room for elsewhere and space is tight already here.

Really appreciate the offer and look forward to hearing how well it works out!


----------



## jcde7ago

Got mine installed (Achieva Shimian IPSBS from dreamseller), using it as we speak! I will post more pics later, but for now, first impressions:

- The OMG factor. Seriously....I had no idea how INCREDIBLE the leap is from 1920x1200. And IPS vs TN? Wow. There is absolutely NO CONTEST. Looking at this 2560x1440 IPS screen...it feels like TN panels have been lying to my eyes my entire life. Or, my vision somehow becomes 100/20 when I stare at this monitor. It is THAT incredible, and it is SO WORTH IT. If you're on the fence...stop thinking, and start doing...aka, PULL THE TRIGGER. On either the Shimian OR the Catleap. It doesn't matter. If you have a TN panel...you will be blown away.

- No dead pixels. No stuck pixels. No dust behind the glass, no light-bleed ANYWHERE, no damage to the frame....perfect condition. And this was shipped WITHOUT bubble wrap from dreamseller.

- The stand is average. It is sturdy enough...but it could be a lot better. Height of the stand compared to the Catleap is much better for me...I think the Catleap stand might end up being TOO high for some people.

- Brightness has an awesome level of adjustment.

- It appears to be calibrated to some extent, as the colors are FAR more natural than on the VW266H 1920x1200 ASUS screen that it replaced.

I will attempt to "OC" my refresh rate later (it feels SO WEIRD saying that about a monitor, even on OCN), but for now, i am going to game a bit and see how much it drives my GTX 590. But for now...thank you brucethemoose for making me stumble onto this thread...this is looking like one of the best investments i'll make this year...


----------



## iCrap

For those looking for a stand i highly recommend this erogtron stand
http://www.amazon.com/Ergotron-33-310-060-Neo-Flex-LCD-Stand/dp/B000FLXW90

I have two of them, for my Planar 27" monitors. Very solid stands, with rotation and everything.

Still deciding on if i want to buy one of these monitors, still waiting for more people get theirs in.


----------



## brucethemoose

Glad to see it arrive. Ya, I feel weird saying I'm "overclocking" my monitor too, but hell, we're increasing the frequency aren't we?

Speaking of which, be sure to post your monitor OC results.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opcow*
> 
> I wonder if a shorter or better sheilded DVI cable might help with getting higher refresh rates to work.


There may be something to this. How thick is the cable that came with the Catleap?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> There may be something to this. How thick is the cable that came with the Catleap?


That is a good point, i tried "overclocking" all three of my monitors in the past, trying all the methods in the past posts, with no luck. I DO have very long cables going from my monitors to my PC though... i think that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Xevv

So catleaps come with golden dvi cables? lol

Guess we could all start trying random ones see if it makes a difference.


----------



## bhk1004

curious how in the world do you even overclock the monitor? I try to make a customized thingy in my nvidia control panel and it wont even accept just stock settings... nothing works. lol I put in 2560x1440 32 bit, and refresh rates from 1-60 and it wont even take it saying my monitor works. I wonder if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> curious how in the world do you even overclock the monitor? I try to make a customized thingy in my nvidia control panel and it wont even accept just stock settings... nothing works. lol I put in 2560x1440 32 bit, and refresh rates from 1-60 and it wont even take it saying my monitor works. I wonder if I am doing something wrong.


I just posted the tools I used at the bottom of the 1st post. You can try your luck with those.

Also, quoted from wikipedia.
Quote:


> Dual link maximum data rate is limited only by the bandwidth limits of the copper the DVI cable is constructed of and by the DVI signal's source.


----------



## psycheangel

i see so catleap have VESA mounting

already purchase the catleap from dream seller,
gonna wait until 5 march


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> This is the real deal. It can actually do higher refresh rates properly, and NVIDIA users might be able to get more than 85 Hz if the pixel clock is not limited to 330 MHz.
> The 97 Hz limit seems to be due to the pixel clock hitting the DAC limit of 400 MHz. I bet it could hit 100 Hz if the timing parameters were bumped down a bit, but I don't have an NVIDIA card to test this with.


You're right, Here is 100hz on Catleap with Manual Timings.
Not sure what the effect is with decreasing the total vertical pixels.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAMDAC
Quote:


> As of 2006, the DAC of a modern graphics card runs at a clock rate of 400 MHz. However, video cards based on the XGI Volari XP10 run at 420 MHz DAC. The highest documented DAC frequency ever achieved on a production video card for the PC platform is 550 MHz, set by BarcoMed 5MP2 Aura 76Hz by Barco. However, DOME Md8/PCI supports up to [email protected] over a single output, which would have 810 MHz pixel clock rate under VESA GTF calculation.


----------



## donnydorko

just found out about this monitor and i plan to purchase the catleap from dream on ebay . If anyone can answer this i wont have to wait till monday to buy it . Do i need to buy some type of adapter to run this monitor in the United States, or will our voltage work properly for the plugs it comes with.

( Not sure it matters but i also have an xbox i dont use and i think someone was saying i can use the adapters from that )


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnydorko*
> 
> just found out about this monitor and i plan to purchase the catleap from dream on ebay . If anyone can answer this i wont have to wait till monday to buy it . Do i need to buy some type of adapter to run this monitor in the United States, or will our voltage work properly for the plugs it comes with.
> ( Not sure it matters but i also have an xbox i dont use and i think someone was saying i can use the adapters from that )


All you need is a typical power cable that comes with a monitor or PSU. Like this but a three prong for US usage:


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> You're right, Here is 100hz on Catleap with Manual Timings.
> Not sure what the effect is with decreasing the total vertical pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAMDAC


Hey Necriss what video card are you using to achieve those results? Also, have you gamed with it and has tearing gone away compared to 60hz? I would assume so, but just want to be sure. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## necriss

GTX 580, haven't tried gaming on 100hz yet. Might use HL1 test it.


----------



## Xevv

If you have an extra dual link dvi cable you should try swapping it and see if the 100hz holds. Would let us know if it is indeed the cable that comes with the catleap that is allowing it.


----------



## necriss

Don't have another dual link cable sorry.

Tried a bit of hl1 on 100 fps synced with refresh rate, very smooth compared to 60.










I doubt its the cable allowing it, the EDID data for Catleap has no Max Pixel Clock limit. Whereas the Shimian does.










Shimian limited to 250 max pixel clock.


----------



## donnydorko

i understand the typical power cable, i have one spare from an xbox, but whats the in the picture on the right side?


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Isn't the reason monitor manufacturers limit the refresh rate on their monitors because the extra work the monitor has to do can burn out something inside or something like that? I know that some of you ran monitors at 75hz or something like that just fine but since the Catleap can do up to 100Hz so far why don't catleap just sell it as a 100hz monitor and make more cash?


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I know that some of you ran monitors at 75hz or something like that just fine but since the Catleap can do up to 100Hz so far why don't catleap just sell it as a 100hz monitor and make more cash?


Not all graphics cards can output 100hz at 1440p due to ramdac and other limitations. For compatibility sake I guess.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Not all graphics cards can output 100hz at 1440p due to ramdac and other limitations. For compatibility sake I guess.


So as long as a card has a 400 Mhz RAMDAC it should be capable right? I have a 7970 with a 400Mhz RAMDAC, hopefully it works, cause that's what I will be working with when I get this monitor.


----------



## necriss

Yes, should work if you use the same timings


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Yes, should work if you use the same timings


What Catleap did you order? The one with speakers or without? Can you please provide a link, I want to reduce the possibility of getting a different model, cause I'm mostly getting it for the refresh rate overclockability. Would be funny if this turns out to be similar to a "golden chip" situation... but I hope not.


----------



## necriss

with speakers, but I doubt the one without would be any different.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> What Catleap did you order? The one with speakers or without? Can you please provide a link, I want to reduce the possibility of getting a different model, cause I'm mostly getting it for the refresh rate overclockability. Would be funny if this turns out to be similar to a "golden chip" situation... but I hope not.


There's only 2 available on ebay. From everything I've read the only difference is the speakers.


----------



## sh1v

i hate you guys. Just caved in and bought one as well from green-sum. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## necriss

There appears to be micro-scanlines when running at 100hz. Don't have a camera capable of capturing them as they are extremely faint, need to squint to realize they are there. Doesn't affect normal use but can get annoying in photoshop, tends to be more prevalent on grayscale images than color. Simple fix is to swap back to 60hz. Might just be me, would be nice if someone could do an image quality test at varying refresh rates.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> i hate you guys. Just caved in and bought one as well from green-sum. Lets see how this goes.


Can I ask why you would order from a seller that hasn't been bought from on here? (AFAIK that is) It seems it's smart to stick with what works, especially since there is a good risk with these monitors anyway.


----------



## renkenkyo

Got my Achieva today, in complete bubble wrap! Everything looks in great condition







. There is a microscopic piece of dust in the lower right corner that I didn't even noticed until I did a series of dead pixel tests and backlight bleed tests







. Here are the money shots (forgive the quality, Samsung Galaxy II).







You can mark me as a satisfied dcsamsungmall customer







. One thing to note is that the box was definitely opened before at some point because there was a folded box of samsung 3D glasses in the box as someone else mentioned







. Check the video below for the complete unboxing.


----------



## John-117

Now with 20 votes in, 50% of the Catleaps have screen flaws, 27% of the Shimians. And flaws for the Shimians mostly concern dust behind the glass.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Wow the bubble wrap got pretty ghetto lol...


----------



## renkenkyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Wow the bubble wrap got pretty ghetto lol...


I hear you! At least it was bubble wrapped, one of the other guys didn't have any wrap at all.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Now with 20 votes in, 50% of the Catleaps have screen flaws, 27% of the Shimians. And flaws for the Shimians mostly concern dust behind the glass.


Don't forget the shimians with the dust are the IPSB model. ALL the IPSBS are fine


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Now with 20 votes in, 50% of the Catleaps have screen flaws, 27% of the Shimians. And flaws for the Shimians mostly concern dust behind the glass.


Your math is flawed. 2 Catleaps have flaws 4 don't. So it's 2/6 not 2/4. So it's 33%.

And for the Shimians the math would be 3/14 = flaw rate, not 3/11. So it's 21.5%. For sure not enough of either monitor to get a good understanding yet though.

I'd like to hear the 2 people that have the screen flaws with their catleaps though. Is it one or two dead pixels or something really severe?


----------



## psycheangel

dream seller down the catleap monitor price to 399 dollar lolz


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycheangel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dream seller down the catleap monitor price to 399 dollar lolz


Darn this is getting more and more difficult to resist.


----------



## jcde7ago

For those with Achieva Shimians - the brightness level is a range of 1-30. Since these lack an OSD, I was getting irritated trying to figure out just how much the brightness levels were, until I actually did figure it out, I think...

If you notice, each time you press the brightness up/down buttons, the LED flickers to red, indicating that you've brought the brightness level up or down. From the lowest brightness setting, you can hit the brightness-increase button a total of 30 times, slightly increasing the brightness until you see that on the 30th press, the LED will no longer change to red (it'll stay solid blue), indicating that that's the maximum brightness level. So...15 presses from the highest or lowest brightness level is going to be your 50% brightness mark.

Knowing this...what have you Shimian owners found to be an ideal brightness value? I know that this will probably be different for everyone, but it never hurts to know, so that we can get an idea of the general range that people are finding to be ideal...i'm still playing around with it, but I think i've settled around 17-20/30 for brightness...not sure yet though, since this is the first large-res. IPS screen i've owned...does anyone know any sort of standards or ideal brightness settings in percentages?


----------



## qhduong92

I've been reading the last 30 pages of the thread but still can't find a definite answer. Which is better to get? The Shimian or Catleap? Also... what is tempered glass? Thanks! I'm considering ordering the Catleap for 399.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiNiaRiS*
> 
> Your math is flawed. 2 Catleaps have flaws 4 don't. So it's 2/6 not 2/4. So it's 33%.
> And for the Shimians the math would be 3/14 = flaw rate, not 3/11. So it's 21.5%. For sure not enough of either monitor to get a good understanding yet though.
> I'd like to hear the 2 people that have the screen flaws with their catleaps though. Is it one or two dead pixels or something really severe?


Yeah, I misread the chart. I need some sleep now


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renkenkyo*
> 
> Got my Achieva today, in complete bubble wrap! Everything looks in great condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is a microscopic piece of dust in the lower right corner that I didn't even noticed until I did a series of dead pixel tests and backlight bleed tests
> 
> One thing to note is that the box was definitely opened before at some point because there was a folded box of samsung 3D glasses in the box as someone else mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


At his site, he is also selling 3D glasses. Due to the high number of defects with the Tempered Glass model, do you suspect he may be opening all of them to check for defects BEFORE shipping them out? That would be superb!


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiNiaRiS*
> 
> Your math is flawed. 2 Catleaps have flaws 4 don't. So it's 2/6 not 2/4. So it's 33%.
> And for the Shimians the math would be 3/14 = flaw rate, not 3/11. So it's 21.5%. For sure not enough of either monitor to get a good understanding yet though.
> I'd like to hear the 2 people that have the screen flaws with their catleaps though. Is it one or two dead pixels or something really severe?


The Shimians are actually in 2 separate categories

Someone correct me if this is wrong

Shimian without the Tempered Glass, 11/11 Perfect or near perfect

Shimian with Tempered Glass 3/3 Flawed


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhduong92*
> 
> I've been reading the last 30 pages of the thread but still can't find a definite answer. Which is better to get? The Shimian or Catleap? Also... what is tempered glass? Thanks! I'm considering ordering the Catleap for 399.


I'm sitting on the fence. Initially, I wanted the Catleap, but uncertain now.
Catleap
Pros
100Hz is possible
buttons at the front

Cons
5.5 inches from desk to bottom of screen is a bit too high
High Defect rate
Monitor Leans to the right

Achieva
Pros
4.5 inches from desk to the bottom of the screen is near perfect
5W speakers
Every monitor without the Tempered Glass is near perfect
30 increments for brightness control

Cons
buttons at the rear
might be limited to 70Hz?

Unless you really want the Tempered Glass badly, it offers no advantages over the regular Shimian because they are all glossy. The Hazro Tempered Glass version also suffered from having dust particles under the glass.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> The Shimians are actually in 2 separate categories
> Someone correct me if this is wrong
> Shimian without the Tempered Glass, 11/11 Perfect or near perfect
> Shimian with Tempered Glass 3/3 Flawed


Correct.

Shimian IPSBS model (without tempered glass, but with speakers) = 11/11 no flaws.
Shimian IPSB model (without speakers, but with tempered glass) = 3/3 flawed.

And to the other poster, as for what's better? They're both good.....they are both really similar, except a couple people have pushed their Catleaps to 85 and 97hz, since it looks like these monitors never got set with a max pixel clock rate in their EDID. No one knows whether it's a good thing that they can be pushed so far past the native 60hz, or how well the monitors will hold up in gaming, or for a prolonged period of time etc...just after some tests, a couple people have confirmed the Catleap can do 80+hz. The OPs Shimian can go to 70hz, and mine as well (he used a util. for ATI cards to set the custom refresh rate and I used Nvidia control panel for mine). At this point, I don't see the refresh rate overclocking as being any sort of advantage since we just don't know how forcing a higher rate is going to affect these IPS panels, since the same LG panels are found in Dell U2711s/Mac cinema displays and as far as i know they are confined to 60hz for a reason.

They both use the same panel, both have VESA mounts, and just about the only thing different is that the base Achieva model (IPSBS) has speakers and a lower stand and the Catleap base model (Q270) does not have speakers and has a higher stand.

In terms of reliability...the base model IPSBS Shimians are flawless thus far for everyone that got one, while a third or so of the Catleaps have been flawed.


----------



## RenoFox

I ended up buying the Catleap Q270 on the 3/1/12 (just before the price drop from $413.90 to $399) I'll post up my results after I get it in the mail.


----------



## Radeon915

Also very tempted to get the Catleap.. I use a '27 iMac at work, and the screen really is gorgeous.. I'd love to have something similar at home









As I hate dead pixels, I sent the guy a message asking if he would be able to check it for defects before he sends it to me, for a little extra. Would be great if he actually would, but if not I think I'll still just take the shot anyways, and just hope for the best.
Downside is that I will probably need a new desk to fit it properly. And perhaps a new video card. And a new processor to keep up with it.. And.. Well, basically a new computer if it comes to that


----------



## necriss

The "SE" sounds like a marketing term. Should be the same.

Confirming the 100hz with windows


----------



## munaim1

Thank you bruce for this fantastic thread and massive thanks to all that have contributed to this thread, just one question, has anyone from the UK ordered one, if so has it arrived yet etc? This is so so tempting.... 100hz on the catleap at 1440 is amazing. Three of those would set me right for surround lol


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> At his site, he is also selling 3D glasses. Due to the high number of defects with the Tempered Glass model, do you suspect he may be opening all of them to check for defects BEFORE shipping them out? That would be superb!


That's a possibility, we should ask him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> I'm sitting on the fence. Initially, I wanted the Catleap, but uncertain now.
> Catleap
> Pros
> 100Hz is possible
> buttons at the front
> Cons
> 5.5 inches from desk to bottom of screen is a bit too high
> High Defect rate
> Monitor Leans to the right
> Achieva
> Pros
> 4.5 inches from desk to the bottom of the screen is near perfect
> 5W speakers
> Every monitor without the Tempered Glass is near perfect
> 30 increments for brightness control
> Cons
> buttons at the rear
> might be limited to 70Hz?
> Unless you really want the Tempered Glass badly, it offers no advantages over the regular Shimian because they are all glossy. The Hazro Tempered Glass version also suffered from having dust particles under the glass.


That pretty much sums up the difference between the two. I'll quote that if anyone asks.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thank you bruce for this fantastic thread and massive thanks to all that have contributed to this thread, just one question, has anyone from the UK ordered one, if so has it arrived yet etc? This is so so tempting.... 100hz on the catleap at 1440 is amazing. Three of those would set me right for surround lol


I ordered from Belgium on Friday last week and it didn't arrive yet. It seems that people who ordered from US received it in 3-5 days.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> For those with Achieva Shimians - the brightness level is a range of 1-30. Since these lack an OSD, I was getting irritated trying to figure out just how much the brightness levels were, until I actually did figure it out, I think...
> If you notice, each time you press the brightness up/down buttons, the LED flickers to red, indicating that you've brought the brightness level up or down. From the lowest brightness setting, you can hit the brightness-increase button a total of 30 times, slightly increasing the brightness until you see that on the 30th press, the LED will no longer change to red (it'll stay solid blue), indicating that that's the maximum brightness level. So...15 presses from the highest or lowest brightness level is going to be your 50% brightness mark.
> Knowing this...what have you Shimian owners found to be an ideal brightness value? I know that this will probably be different for everyone, but it never hurts to know, so that we can get an idea of the general range that people are finding to be ideal...i'm still playing around with it, but I think i've settled around 17-20/30 for brightness...not sure yet though, since this is the first large-res. IPS screen i've owned...does anyone know any sort of standards or ideal brightness settings in percentages?


I also figured out there was about 30 presets. I always change mine, though. In bright lighting I'll put it at around 20, dimmer around 10, and in total darkness I'll lower it all the way down to 0.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Correct.
> Shimian IPSBS model (without tempered glass, but with speakers) = 11/11 no flaws.
> Shimian IPSB model (without speakers, but with tempered glass) = 3/3 flawed.
> And to the other poster, as for what's better? They're both good.....they are both really similar, except a couple people have pushed their Catleaps to 85 and 97hz, since it looks like these monitors never got set with a max pixel clock rate in their EDID. No one knows whether it's a good thing that they can be pushed so far past the native 60hz, or how well the monitors will hold up in gaming, or for a prolonged period of time etc...just after some tests, a couple people have confirmed the Catleap can do 80+hz. The OPs Shimian can go to 70hz, and mine as well (he used a util. for ATI cards to set the custom refresh rate and I used Nvidia control panel for mine). At this point, I don't see the refresh rate overclocking as being any sort of advantage since we just don't know how forcing a higher rate is going to affect these IPS panels, since the same LG panels are found in Dell U2711s/Mac cinema displays and as far as i know they are confined to 60hz for a reason.
> They both use the same panel, both have VESA mounts, and just about the only thing different is that the base Achieva model (IPSBS) has speakers and a lower stand and the Catleap base model (Q270) does not have speakers and has a higher stand.
> In terms of reliability...the base model IPSBS Shimians are flawless thus far for everyone that got one, while a third or so of the Catleaps have been flawed.


How did you manage to push your Shimian to 70hz? I could only get mine to 65. Just in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> How did you manage to push your Shimian to 70hz? I could only get mine to 65. Just in the nvidia control panel?


This program: http://www.toastyx.net/cru-preview.zip
Release notes: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038342324&postcount=6

I tried everything from 65-75hz. 85 wouldn't even show up as an option, even though I set it, and anything above 70 causes a wierd scrolling effect. Note I'm using an AMD card, the creator says his program doesn't like Nvidia cards.

You could also try http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/7947-force-dvi-hdmi-resolutions-refresh-rates.html

Has anyone else had luck pushing up the Shimian refresh rates?


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> This program: http://www.toastyx.net/cru-preview.zip
> Release notes: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038342324&postcount=6
> I tried everything from 65-75hz. 85 wouldn't even show up as an option, even though I set it, and anything above 70 causes a wierd scrolling effect. Note I'm using an AMD card, the creator says his program doesn't like Nvidia cards.
> You could also try http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/7947-force-dvi-hdmi-resolutions-refresh-rates.html
> Has anyone else had luck pushing up the Shimian refresh rates?


Ah okay, yeah I did try ToastyX's utility and I did eventually get it to work, but I could only get up to 65hz with it. 66 and 67 did work but they were intermittent--anything higher didn't seem to want to work. Could be my video card I suppose.

edit; btw I didn't get any scrolling effect. when I try anything above 67hz it either goes completely black and doesn't show anything, or it shows faint, very dark vertical lines.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Ah okay, yeah I did try ToastyX's utility and I did eventually get it to work, but I could only get up to 65hz with it. 66 and 67 did work but they were intermittent--anything higher didn't seem to want to work. Could be my video card I suppose.


People should probably mention the gpu they are using to drive the monitors, and maybe the ramdac frequency it runs at since that was mentioned as a limitation on how high a refresh it can drive.

I don't have my shimian yet, but intend to drive it off of an AMD 6870 with a ramdac frequency of 400Hz

the specs are typically listed in the general specs for the series of cards, i.e.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102948


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> People should probably mention the gpu they are using to drive the monitors, and maybe the ramdac frequency it runs at since that was mentioned as a limitation on how high a refresh it can drive.
> I don't have my shimian yet, but intend to drive it off of an AMD 6870 with a ramdac frequency of 400Hz
> the specs are typically listed in the general specs for the series of cards, i.e.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102948


I'm using an 8800gtx so the RAMDAC shouldn't be an issue driving higher refresh rates, I believe it's also 400Hz.


----------



## Justin Cider

This must be Overclock.net....at the beginning of this thread every one was concerned at the lack of warranty and now everyone is pushing the hardware to its limit


----------



## stryker7314

Anyone with a Catleap without speakers overclock their monitor yet? I want to be sure its not any different than the one with speakers on refresh rates. I really dont want to pay for the speakers...

Btw, I made an offer to the new catleap seller themoment2012 of 375, and he countered with 385, cheap but dreamseller is tried and true...


----------



## CrazzyRussian

The First Flawless Tempered Glass Shimian has Arrived

Using the Passmark monitor test, i have not detected any dust particles or dead/stuck pixels in my newly arrives tempered glass monitor. Unfortunately I took the unboxing images with a Sony camera that I don't have to wire to hook up the camera to my computer. In other words, whatever is on the SD card is stuck there until I find it. It looks like every other tempered glass Shimian so I don't see the point of taking pics or the monitor unless you guys really want me to.


----------



## Dynex68

I believe I have the 1st flawless flawed Shimian without tempered glass. There is a small speck of dust or group of dead pixels on the left side of my screen. I can provide a photo later.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynex68*
> 
> I believe I have the 1st flawless Shimian without tempered glass. There is a small speck of dust or group of dead pixels on the left side of my screen. I can provide a photo later.


lots of shimians without tempered glass have been flawless. and how do you have a flawless if there is dust/dead pixels?


----------



## mikeawesome

I think he meant flawed


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> I think he meant flawed


Yea i think he means flawed.

And if its dust, try cleaning it first.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Can anybody who has the Shimian monitor and calibrated it give me their settings?


----------



## ughnook

Anyone send email to dream-seller? I sent him 2 emails, 2 days and 5 days ago, and he has not replied yet. I only got the "out of office" message the 2nd time I sent the email.

dream-seller vs other sellers.
dream-seller has 14 days to return monitor; the other sellers have 7 days to return.
Does this make a difference?

I am not clear on the return policy.
dream-seller has a "zero bright dot" policy
eg., if the monitor has 1 dead pixel, who pays for the return shipping?


----------



## SirHCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Anyone send email to dream-seller? I sent him 2 emails, 2 days and 5 days ago, and he has not replied yet. I only got the "out of office" message the 2nd time I sent the email.
> dream-seller vs other sellers.
> dream-seller has 14 days to return monitor; the other sellers have 7 days to return.
> Does this make a difference?
> I am not clear on the return policy.
> dream-seller has a "zero bright dot" policy
> eg., if the monitor has 1 dead pixel, who pays for the return shipping?


He/she has been out of office since at least March 1st, since it was a Korean holiday and now it is a weekend. The out of office message says that they will get back to you on the Monday, March 5th, so have patience.

As for the return policy, I would not put any faith in it as you will most likely have to pay return shipping which will be in the $100 range. As was said much earlier in this thread anyone that buys these is taking a huge risk due to the of the lack of warranty and large cost associated in returning it, hence the poll so everyone could get info on the defect rate. You kind of get what you get and have to be happy with it, but with that said the risk seems to be worth it since any comparable monitor is at least double the price.

If it makes anyone feel better you can just buy another if it breaks for less than the HP, Apple, or Dell 27" and call that your warranty... That's how I consider it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Anyone with a Catleap without speakers overclock their monitor yet? I want to be sure its not any different than the one with speakers on refresh rates. I really dont want to pay for the speakers...
> Btw, I made an offer to the new catleap seller themoment2012 of 375, and he countered with 385, cheap but dreamseller is tried and true...


Curious on this as well, I'm damn tempted to bite and sell my 3007WFP-HC... 80-90hz or higher on a 2560x1440 IPS would be amazing!


----------



## youra6

Finally got mine today, (Q270). I never realized how crappy my TN panel looked until I placed it side by side. SOOO glad I bought this. No stuck/deadpixels. Ordered from dream-seller and the monitor package was bubbled wrapped.


----------



## eduardmc

Bought the capleap from dream-seller, crossing finger that everything will be alright.

Don't know if i made a mistake since i have a 27" samsung led 120hz monitor but i already have a buyer for the capleap if i don't like it


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Finally got mine today, (Q270). I never realized how crappy my TN panel looked until I placed it side by side. SOOO glad I bought this. No stuck/deadpixels. Ordered from dream-seller and the monitor package was bubbled wrapped.


Yup, I've been trying to tell people the difference for years on different forums, but always got flamed to cinders and even modded out/deleted posts for saying it







. IPS is "the win", by far, over a TN panel. It's no contest.

I've tried searching the thread but I don't have time right now to read through 91 pages of posts... are the Catleaps consistently reaching 80hz or higher at 2560x1440, from the sound of it? What about the Achieva/Shimian? Should they both technically reach it other than the EDID since they're the same panel? Is there any disadvantage to the Catleap other than the higher stock stand (which I don't care about)? I saw a summary claiming the Catleaps have a high defect rate or somesuch but the poll doesn't reflect that....


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yup, I've been trying to tell people the difference for years on different forums, but always got flamed to cinders and even modded out/deleted posts for saying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IPS is "the win", by far, over a TN panel. It's no contest.
> I've tried searching the thread but I don't have time right now to read through 91 pages of posts... are the Catleaps consistently reaching 80hz or higher at 2560x1440, from the sound of it? What about the Achieva/Shimian? Should they both technically reach it other than the EDID since they're the same panel? Is there any disadvantage to the Catleap other than the higher stock stand (which I don't care about)? I saw a summary claiming the Catleaps have a high defect rate or somesuch but the poll doesn't reflect that....


I always knew that IPS had better color accuracy and that whole bit. Just had to see for myself. 

I have my monitor at 100Hz. But nothing really feels different from 60Hz. Any tests I can do to differentiate the two refresh rates?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I always knew that IPS had better color accuracy and that whole bit. Just had to see for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my monitor at 100Hz. But nothing really feels different from 60Hz. Any tests I can do to differentiate the two refresh rates?


Yep, adds better "depth" to the picture and more vibrancy in my opinion as well when I've done side-by-sides. Glad you're happy with it!









Thanks for the extra result... as far as hz testing, you can try the setup ToastyX did to make sure it's working, otherwise really it's just supposed to be less juddery if being driven at >= the refresh rate of the panel.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Bought the capleap from dream-seller, crossing finger that everything will be alright.
> Don't know if i made a mistake since i have a 27" samsung led 120hz monitor but i already have a buyer for the capleap if i don't like it


I'm in the same boat as you, will be interesting to see if the Catleap can compare to the Samsung in games. The higher hz definitely has me intrigued. I'd be pretty happy with anything over 80hz on an S-IPS at that resolution.


----------



## qhduong92

Just placed my order for the Catleap Q270 from dream-seller. Hopefully no defect and a big upgrade from my LG 32" 1080p TV monitor.


----------



## youra6

I also noticed a fair amount of back light bleeding at the lower right hand side of the screen.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I always knew that IPS had better color accuracy and that whole bit. Just had to see for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my monitor at 100Hz. But nothing really feels different from 60Hz. Any tests I can do to differentiate the two refresh rates?


Try playing a game with vsync on and see where your cap fps is. If it is running max 100fps or over 60fps then you are running higher hz


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I also noticed a far amount of back light bleeding at the lower right hand side of the screen.


Do you notice any uneven whites displayed on bottom third of screen?


----------



## SirHCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yup, I've been trying to tell people the difference for years on different forums, but always got flamed to cinders and even modded out/deleted posts for saying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IPS is "the win", by far, over a TN panel. It's no contest.
> I've tried searching the thread but I don't have time right now to read through 91 pages of posts... are the Catleaps consistently reaching 80hz or higher at 2560x1440, from the sound of it? What about the Achieva/Shimian? Should they both technically reach it other than the EDID since they're the same panel? Is there any disadvantage to the Catleap other than the higher stock stand (which I don't care about)? I saw a summary claiming the Catleaps have a high defect rate or somesuch but the poll doesn't reflect that....


The defect rate claimed by that guy was
1: Back when only 6 samples were in, 4 good: 2 flawed
2: Calculated wrong as 4good/2bad is a 33% defect rate, not 50% as stated.

It is looking MUCH more promising now that more results are in (current rate is 20%) with no more reports of bad monitors for a few pages. It also seems that 3-4 posters thus far have been able to consistently reach 80-85+ Hz on the Catleaps.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Do you notice any uneven whites displayed on bottom third of screen?


Pretty even whites. I have uneven blacks.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Bought the capleap from dream-seller, crossing finger that everything will be alright.
> Don't know if i made a mistake since i have a 27" samsung led 120hz monitor but i already have a buyer for the capleap if i don't like it


120hz monitors and CRTs are perfect for measuring ghosting/input lag and other things on unknown monitors like this. At whatever refresh rate you set the Catleap to, could you run this test?

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/response_time.php

Then post the results for comparison? If you have an SLR handy, that would be even better, as we could definitively measure ghosting and input lag on the "overclocked" Catleap.

I would do it, but I don't even have a fast TN panel to compare it to.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Anyone with a Catleap without speakers overclock their monitor yet? I want to be sure its not any different than the one with speakers on refresh rates. I really dont want to pay for the speakers...


Mine is the one without speakers. The hardware should be the same. In fact, it still has the volume buttons, and they actually respond (power light blinks red), but there are no speakers to control, and there's no audio input jack.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Hmm, I wonder if it would be possible to add speakers to the Catleap/Shimian since the buttons seem to function


----------



## SirHCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> 120hz monitors and CRTs are perfect for measuring ghosting/input lag and other things on unknown monitors like this. At whatever refresh rate you set the Catleap to, could you run this test?
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/response_time.php
> Then post the results for comparison? If you have an SLR handy, that would be even better, as we could definitively measure ghosting and input lag on the "overclocked" Catleap.
> I would do it, but I don't even have a fast TN panel to compare it to.


This review did some pretty in depth testing of response times of the Catleap and even compared it to a large range of other monitors. GTG about 9ms isn't to terrible for an IPS but it isn't that great either. It is better then the Dell 27" I believe.


----------



## j0zef

Holy crap. Did this thread get 70 pages in 24 hrs?

But.. yeah, it's that good. My Shimian is the bomb!


----------



## Lostcase

Good thing I have it set for 100 posts per page, makes it easier to read. But seriously, this is an amazing deal to hop on. I'm trying to see how I can justify this purchase..


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase*
> 
> Good thing I have it set for 100 posts per page, makes it easier to read. But seriously, this is an amazing deal to hop on. I'm trying to see how I can justify this purchase..


I've been unemployed for a year now, and living on $200 a week unemployment and I'm having a hard time not buying the $396 Achieva!









Gets harder with every person here posting how much they love theirs, even the ones with minor flaws.

Also, I think I found a wicked nice VESA stand I can use, for free.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

yeah... this thread has grown exponentially... Almost at 1000 posts!









Still loving my monitor







, too bad the IPSB models are risky with all the dust and stuff. I guess I was a lucky one to have only one tiny spec in the far top right corner that doesn't bother me at all


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase*
> 
> Good thing I have it set for 100 posts per page, makes it easier to read. But seriously, this is an amazing deal to hop on. I'm trying to see how I can justify this purchase..


Hope i can convince you to do the right decision:

I had exactly $410 saved up and though that buying an amazing IPS monitor was crazy. For what reason I don't remember but I bough the monitor and while it was being shipped I though I was going to be filled with disappointment. I mean, it took me a few months to make that amount and to spill it all on an impulse buy I thought was pretty stupid. As soon as the monitor arrived I felt like I made so far the best purchase of 2012. The monitor makes my 22" ASUS monitor look like something that would be bundled with a $500 computer, its beautiful. Battlefield 3 has this "depth" to it that didn't exist before and similar to how you'd want to re-listen to you whole entire music library after getting a very nice new pair of expensive new headphones, I found myself replaying all my games and they all feel like I've been missing out before.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Hope i can convince you to do the right decision:
> I had exactly $410 saved up and though that buying an amazing IPS monitor was crazy. For what reason I don't remember but I bough the monitor and while it was being shipped I though I was going to be filled with disappointment. I mean, it took me a few months to make that amount and to spill it all on an impulse buy I thought was pretty stupid. As soon as the monitor arrived I felt like I made so far the best purchase of 2012. The monitor makes my 22" ASUS monitor look like something that would be bundled with a $500 computer, its beautiful. Battlefield 3 has this "depth" to it that didn't exist before and similar to how you'd want to re-listen to you whole entire music library after getting a very nice new pair of expensive new headphones, I found myself replaying all my games and they all feel like I've been missing out before.


OMG you are such a crack dealer.........I guess I can go without food for a few weeks........


----------



## Remix65

dont bet more than you can afford...

...to lose.


----------



## quentin

Bought one, I'm growing tired of my Samsung. I love the 1920x1200 and the response time...but the viewing angles and color is garbage. I hope I get a perfect one, because I cannot tolerate stuck pixels or bleeding. Well, maybe just a little bit....


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> dont bet more than you can afford...


That's true.

To B33ker,
Sorry, I didn't see that you were unemployed. Honestly its up to you. If you really want the monitor and feel like you can survive after buying it financial, go ahead and get it. If your going to be in a situation where your going to be forced to be on one of those instant noodle budget diets after buying it, than I think the monitor can wait.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> That's true.
> To B33ker,
> Sorry, I didn't see that you were unemployed. Honestly its up to you. If you really want the monitor and feel like you can survive after buying it financial, go ahead and get it. If your going to be in a situation where your going to be forced to be on one of those instant noodle budget diets after buying it, than I think the monitor can wait.


I don't know, man....I went on one of those instant-noodle-budget-diets you're referring to, for four years...I called it, "college."









If that is all one would have to endure for a few weeks to get this monitor, I would certainly go for broke...lol.


----------



## Geglamash

For those asking about color, I took two pics of my current setup.Even next to two Dell IPS monitors, the colors really stand out and are exceptional.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> For those asking about color, I took two pics of my current setup.Even next to two Dell IPS monitors, the colors really stand out and are exceptional.


Yep...people don't (or refuse to) realize it, but AG-coating really takes away from an IPS screen in terms of how visuals/colors look...and to think, we nabbed ours for 50-70% less than the price of a U2711/U3011...


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> OMG you are such a crack dealer.........I guess I can go without food for a few weeks........


Haha, if I dunno what i'd do if i were you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I don't know, man....I went on one of those instant-noodle-budget-diets you're referring to, for four years...I called it, "college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is all one would have to endure for a few weeks to get this monitor, I would certainly go for broke...lol.


Yep, that's what I'm on currently. Emptied my paypal, but at least I can now stare at food that looks sooooooooo darn good on my new monitor


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep...people don't (or refuse to) realize it, but AG-coating really takes away from an IPS screen in terms of how visuals/colors look...and to think, we nabbed ours for 50-70% less than the price of a U2711/U3011...


glossy always looked better to my eyes, the people who can't stand it are what cause manufacturers like dell and hp to order screens with that grotesque speckle filled, grainy nightmare of a coating. Even without aggressive coating, non glossy will never look as good in a room with any sort of ambient lighting, it's like the light that hits the plane of the panel scatters on the plane of the screen creating a milky hazy effect, but some people have eyes/brains that are so fragile to potential reflections and or the possibility they might be forced to stare at their own image, they refuse to go glossy.


----------



## SJetski71

Something pleasant i noticed, no current owners are doing any serious complaining about glossy reflections. With the quality you are getting at this price, it would be hard to complain "too much". I also realize some people still have a hangover from the agressive AG coatings on their previous IPS monitors.

Brucethemoose, the Catleap and Shimian are the official hot must-have-hardware for 2012, you get much credit in my book. The best part is all of the subsequent surprises, discovery of higher refresh rates, lowering of prices, were just icing on the cake.

I hope this shakes up the North American display market, or signifies a trend that has already arrived.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> For those asking about color, I took two pics of my current setup.Even next to two Dell IPS monitors, the colors really stand out and are exceptional.


Once my shimian comes in this is what my setup will look like. except with only one side monitor...for now. once newegg get some more of the monitor I have up in recert or open box ill grab another on the cheap so it looks just like that. Im excited!


----------



## Willanhanyard

So are there any problems with these monitors other than they are completely bare bones and have no warranty? I mean for like $300...


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> So are there any problems with these monitors other than they are completely bare bones and have no warranty? I mean for like $300...


The Shimian comes with a 1 year from purchase/15 months from manufacturer date warranty.
I'm not sure about the Catleap Yamakasi.
I have the manual that came with my Catleap; if any knows Korean/room mate/girl friend that does, I'd be glad to scan/take pictures of the included manual.


----------



## Demented

I think I need to unsub from this thread in order to make peace with my wallet.







That Catleap looks so awesome!I have 3 Dell 2312s right now, and I'd love to personally compare the differences. I'm assuming there'd be interested buyers in the marketplace if I did order one, and then decided I still like my Eyefinity too much. Hmm...decisions...decisions...


----------



## bhk1004

so my father ended up picking one of these up from korea before my parents came to visit me from Korea. They ended up picking up another brand, called First. anyways it seems to be the same exact panel, I also have the glass thing or whatever the cover thing is. I have no dust issues which is very nice. it also swivels/and tilts and has speakers.

I did the overclocking that has been recommended in this thread. I got it up to 81hz, and anything beyond that, the screen goes completely crazy lol.

curious, how do I check to make sure that 81hz refresh is actually taking? I mean it seems to be working, but when I turn off my vsync, I am usually over 100 FPS even at this resolution in the games that I play (running 2 480 gtx in SLI watercooler overclocked to 890mhz)

oh and this resolution and panel is friggin amazing.. my father is blown away at the ridiculous price difference in the US along with how much better everything looks.

The happiest person in this entire thing? my little brother... hes been having monitor envy ever since I bought the 27 inch Asus, and he has a 24 inch Sammy.. lol anyways he will be getting my old Asus and my 24 inch Sammy will be up for sale.


----------



## bhk1004

ok scratch that. using the program that was supplied in the OP's post, CRU-Preview, I was able to get it up to a max of 81hz. Finally my nvidia control panel started working as well is allowing me to create custom profiles and I am able to get my monitor up to 97hz. I wonder what the difference is?

So anyways I need to see if I can test if this works.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> ok scratch that. using the program that was supplied in the OP's post, CRU-Preview, I was able to get it up to a max of 81hz. Finally my nvidia control panel started working as well is allowing me to create custom profiles and I am able to get my monitor up to 97hz. I wonder what the difference is?
> So anyways I need to see if I can test if this works.


I'm curious to see what the First brand model looks like.
Care to take a picture for us?


----------



## Bigm

Ordering the Shimian IPSBS in a couple of days hopefully.

Is the Shimian IPSBS from dream seller as well?


----------



## bhk1004

http://www.danawa.com/product/prodImgViewer.html?prod_c=1299564

This will give you a much better picture of what mine looks like. I have really bad lighting in my room, and only and iphone camera. if someone still wants me to take RL pictures I can.

BTW my father was telling me this stripped down models, actually all have models thats around 50-100 dollars more with all the bells and whistles. These bare bone models are for supplying PC Bangs in korea. Which is just a PC gaming room. He asked if I wanted the bells and whistles... but to be honest I dont see a point at all in all the other stuff so I am perfectly happy with what I have.

Big problem right now... lol they are coming to visit again during the summer... should I or should I not ask them for 2 more... to be completely honest, I am not sure what GFX cards I would need to run 3 of these in a game at 2560x1440 and actually play at a respectable FPS.


----------



## Bigm

Hmm dream seller has nice a 30" on there for like 1k...might grab that.


----------



## noak

I got my tempered glass one today, and yes

It has dust under the screen

But only 1 spec is noticeable if your looking for it


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> Finally my nvidia control panel started working as well is allowing me to create custom profiles and I am able to get my monitor up to 97hz. I wonder what the difference is?


Gameplay will be much smoother on higher refresh rates if your video card can output 100 fps.


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> I've been unemployed for a year now, and living on $200 a week unemployment and I'm having a hard time not buying the $396 Achieva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets harder with every person here posting how much they love theirs, even the ones with minor flaws.
> Also, I think I found a wicked nice VESA stand I can use, for free.


Dude, I was in your same shoes not to long ago. Living off unemployment while Steam and other Holiday sales were going on, it was such a terrible time to buy goodies, but I did!
Good luck on the job hunt homie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Hope i can convince you to do the right decision:
> I had exactly $410 saved up and though that buying an amazing IPS monitor was crazy. For what reason I don't remember but I bough the monitor and while it was being shipped I though I was going to be filled with disappointment. I mean, it took me a few months to make that amount and to spill it all on an impulse buy I thought was pretty stupid. As soon as the monitor arrived I felt like I made so far the best purchase of 2012. The monitor makes my 22" ASUS monitor look like something that would be bundled with a $500 computer, its beautiful. Battlefield 3 has this "depth" to it that didn't exist before and similar to how you'd want to re-listen to you whole entire music library after getting a very nice new pair of expensive new headphones, I found myself replaying all my games and they all feel like I've been missing out before.


God you are the devil... BUT YES! I MUST BUY IT!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> I got my tempered glass one today, and yes
> It has dust under the screen
> But only 1 spec is noticeable if your looking for it


Sorry to hear that....

I'm glad i ordered the catleap


----------



## bhk1004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Gameplay will be much smoother on higher refresh rates if your video card can output 100 fps.


Well i actually was talking about why 1 program could only take me up to 81hz and the other could take me up to 97hz.

yah and my video cards with vsync off even at this resolution are usually way over 100.


----------



## bhk1004

2560x1440 video

Thought some people were like me and might want to see a video at 2560x1440 the link above is the only one ive found that seems legit for like the past few hours.

right click, Save as, and download it. its around a 500meg file. looks pretty good.

also wanted to add, for some reason I have problems playing this video, its pretty laggy for some reason unless I play it in VLC player. so might wanna do that as well.


----------



## waedoe

so which is better the catleap or the Achieva QH270 ? and what site are you guys buying these from my hp lp2475w just crapped out on me :\


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> I got my tempered glass one today, and yes
> It has dust under the screen
> But only 1 spec is noticeable if your looking for it
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that....
> 
> I'm glad i ordered the catleap
Click to expand...

Honestly, I don't mind it. I can barley notice it


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> so which is better the catleap or the Achieva QH270 ? and what site are you guys buying these from my hp lp2475w just crapped out on me :\










All of these questions have been asked and answered in this thread. Heck, the FIRST post has most of the relevant info now, nicely organized and kept updated by brucethemoose.


----------



## ABeta

Is there a variation with AG coating? I actually do not mind AG coating and hate seeing reflections on my monitor


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Is there a variation with AG coating? I actually do not mind AG coating and hate seeing reflections on my monitor


Go for the HP, better quality, and only $200 more on ebay


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> 2560x1440 video
> Thought some people were like me and might want to see a video at 2560x1440 the link above is the only one ive found that seems legit for like the past few hours.
> right click, Save as, and download it. its around a 500meg file. looks pretty good.
> also wanted to add, for some reason I have problems playing this video, its pretty laggy for some reason unless I play it in VLC player. so might wanna do that as well.


i thin k i've seen this before on vincent laforet's blog.


----------



## donnydorko

only 200 more for the hp ? thats alot of money considering these are 400, thats 50 percent more!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnydorko*
> 
> only 200 more for the hp ? thats alot of money considering these are 400, thats 50 percent more!


You can always get a large matte film that some companies sell and apply it over the IPS/Glass


----------



## BiNiaRiS

i'm annoyed that the price has dropped $14 before my monitor could even ship out. i sent dream seller a message. hoping that he'll credit me the difference.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> You can always get a high matte film that some companies sell and apply it over the IPS/Glass


Or be super ghetto and leave that plastic protective sheet thing on it.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiNiaRiS*
> 
> i'm annoyed that the price has dropped $14 before my monitor could even ship out. i sent dream seller a message. hoping that he'll credit me the difference.


me too....


----------



## psycheangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> me too....


tell him to check the monitor for dead pixel / flawed panel for our extra 10 dollar price different


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Missed my Catleap delivery today (had it sent to my office), excited to hit the office on Monday!


----------



## donnydorko

anyone know how the catleap handles non native resolutions, i plan to use it for gaming also but would not want to run the default native resolution as that would require alot of horsepower.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> so my father ended up picking one of these up from korea before my parents came to visit me from Korea. They ended up picking up another brand, called First. anyways it seems to be the same exact panel, I also have the glass thing or whatever the cover thing is. I have no dust issues which is very nice. it also swivels/and tilts and has speakers.
> I did the overclocking that has been recommended in this thread. I got it up to 81hz, and anything beyond that, the screen goes completely crazy lol.
> curious, how do I check to make sure that 81hz refresh is actually taking? I mean it seems to be working, but when I turn off my vsync, I am usually over 100 FPS even at this resolution in the games that I play (running 2 480 gtx in SLI watercooler overclocked to 890mhz)
> oh and this resolution and panel is friggin amazing.. my father is blown away at the ridiculous price difference in the US along with how much better everything looks.
> The happiest person in this entire thing? my little brother... hes been having monitor envy ever since I bought the 27 inch Asus, and he has a 24 inch Sammy.. lol anyways he will be getting my old Asus and my 24 inch Sammy will be up for sale.


Do you have pics of the First?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Do you have pics of the First?


I think he linked to a site selling them a few pages back.

Yep.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnydorko*
> 
> anyone know how the catleap handles non native resolutions, i plan to use it for gaming also but would not want to run the default native resolution as that would require alot of horsepower.


The catleap can't handle non-native resolutions at all. I tried feeding it 720p, but I get a garbled image no matter what timing parameters I try. This is not a problem for computer use because the video card can scale with no significant performance penalty.


----------



## donnydorko

ok so i can have no issues running it on lower resolutions on my computer then, but my xbox would have issues correct?

and does the other brand handle non native resolutions or are they just like the catleaps.

Thanks,


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnydorko*
> 
> ok so i can have no issues running it on lower resolutions on my computer then, but my xbox would have issues correct?
> and does the other brand handle non native resolutions or are they just like the catleaps.
> Thanks,


He just said it doesn't like non-native resolutions at all.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> He just said it doesn't like non-native resolutions at all.


You can run lower resolutions with video card scaling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnydorko*
> 
> ok so i can have no issues running it on lower resolutions on my computer then, but my xbox would have issues correct?


Right, it won't work with the Xbox. I don't know if the Shimian handles lower resolutions differently.


----------



## hv43082

I just sent Dream-Sellers my request for 3 tempered glass ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB LCD's if he can guarantee against dead pixel and dust behind the glass. Will see if this seller agrees.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I thought it didn't have a scaler... I also thought I left this setting on.
> 
> Hmm, maybe it does have a scaler. Weird, as a few lower resolution settings didn't seem to work, but 1360x768 works just fine.


The video driver will scale anything that's not defined by the EDID regardless of that setting, so if you want to test if the monitor can handle lower resolutions, you'll have to use my program to add a resolution. Also, if 720p is defined in the extension block but the monitor can't actually handle it, lower resolutions like 800x600 won't work because they'll be scaled to 720p. I recommend unchecking "Include extension block" if it's enabled.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> Well i actually was talking about why 1 program could only take me up to 81hz and the other could take me up to 97hz.
> yah and my video cards with vsync off even at this resolution are usually way over 100.


bhk, can you post your CRU-Preview settings that allowed you to hit 90+ hz?

Weird that Nvidia control panel would not let you do anything over 80...I can't go over 70hz on my Shimian with NVCP, but i'd like to test out some settings using ToastyX's program to see if maybe that can fine tune the timings a bit more to allow me to hit 80hz+.


----------



## bhk1004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> bhk, can you post your CRU-Preview settings that allowed you to hit 90+ hz?
> Weird that Nvidia control panel would not let you do anything over 80...I can't go over 70hz on my Shimian with NVCP, but i'd like to test out some settings using ToastyX's program to see if maybe that can fine tune the timings a bit more to allow me to hit 80hz+.


was the opposite. Nvidia control panel allowed me to go to 97 before it said that I am not able to go any higher. CRU-preview stopped at 81hz.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> was the opposite. Nvidia control panel allowed me to go to 97 before it said that I am not able to go any higher. CRU-preview stopped at 81hz.


With the CRU program, when you tried to go past 81 Hz, was the refresh rate listed in the control panel or was it ignored? If it was ignored, NVIDIA's driver might be ignoring resolutions in the EDID where the pixel clock exceeds 330 MHz, but the control panel seems to let you override that. If it was listed, it should have worked.


----------



## stryker7314

Just ordered a Catleap with no speakers, look forward to overclocking it with a 7970 to see what kinda refresh rate I get out of it. I'll post results when I do.







I just bought an s23a700d not even a week ago, gonna have to pick one and sell the other.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hv43082*
> 
> I just sent Dream-Sellers my request for 3 tempered glass ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB LCD's if he can guarantee against dead pixel and dust behind the glass. Will see if this seller agrees.


I'm not sure how you can expect a reseller to make this guarantee. Unless you somehow make him open the package and check, your expectations would be unrealistic.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> You can run lower resolutions with video card scaling.
> Right, it won't work with the Xbox. I don't know if the Shimian handles lower resolutions differently.


Just tried and 1280x720 works on my Shimian Achieva QH270-IPSB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I'm not sure how you can expect a reseller to make this guarantee. Unless you somehow make him open the package and check, your expectations would be unrealistic.


^ this. You are taking a risk by doing this and hence the price reflects that.


----------



## hv43082

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I'm not sure how you can expect a reseller to make this guarantee. Unless you somehow make him open the package and check, your expectations would be unrealistic.


I rather him open the LCD's and inspect first before shipping them out. I am not buying just one, I'm buying 3 and more later on if he complies. I also tried dcsamsungmall. Will see who cave in.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hv43082*
> 
> I rather him open the LCD's and inspect first before shipping them out. I am not buying just one, I'm buying 3 and more later on if he complies. I also tried dcsamsungmall. Will see who cave in.


If you want to try that tactic then you're better off with smaller sellers. What you're doing now is no different than calling newegg and demanding them to test out whatever your ordered before they ship it out. And besides, knowing this is a hot product if he complies then he'll have to comply with everyone else's request in the near future, otherwise they would lose customers. Imagine the work the staff would have to do.


----------



## hv43082

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> If you want to try that tactic then you're better off with smaller sellers. What you're doing now is no different than calling newegg and demanding them to test out whatever your ordered before they ship it out. And besides, knowing this is a hot product if he complies then he'll have to comply with everyone else's request in the near future, otherwise they would lose customers. Imagine the work the staff would have to do.


The problem is there is no other way for us to return defective product to the seller unless we pay the return shipping cost. The price reflects certain risk but what if it was DOA?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hv43082*
> 
> The problem is there is no other way for us to return defective product to the seller unless we pay the return shipping cost. The price reflects certain risk but what if it was DOA?


That's the risk.


----------



## hv43082

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's the risk.


The seller offers square trade warranty. Someone said that it will not work. Can any one confirm this?


----------



## Demented

Dream-Seller's price on the Catleap is now $397.90. Man, this is really getting difficult. Went down @2.09 in a few hours. Not that big of a discount, but I'm wondering if it will drop lower still.









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hv43082*
> 
> The seller offers square trade warranty. Someone said that it will not work. Can any one confirm this?


Can't confirm myself, but someone said on here they contacted SquareTrade and they said they'd back it. Others say because it's a product not intended for the US market, that it won't be covered.

EDIT2: Also saw that Dream-Seller is giving 14 day money back, but buyer has to pay to ship. I wonder how much that would be to Korea? Anyone?


----------



## hv43082

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Dream-Seller's price on the Catleap is now $397.90. Man, this is really getting difficult. Went down @2.09 in a few hours. Not that big of a discount, but I'm wondering if it will drop lower still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Can't confirm myself, but someone said on here they contacted SquareTrade and they said they'd back it. Others say because it's a product not intended for the US market, that it won't be covered.
> EDIT2: Also saw that Dream-Seller is giving 14 day money back, but buyer has to pay to ship. I wonder how much that would be to Korea? Anyone?


Shipping to Korea for 30lbs item via USPS will be $133 if paid online.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hv43082*
> 
> Shipping to Korea for 30lbs item via USPS will be $133 if paid online.


Still getting most of your money back. Hmm, I'm actually pretty sold on getting one now, not because of that though. I've got nothing to lose really. If I don't like it, I'll sell it and make most of my money back. If I like it, I sell my 3 Dells, and get my money back, plus some. Seems like win/win to me. Just gotta take some measurements when I get home. Make sure that 5.5" from desk to screen is good for me, as well as heght of the total monitor. (So it doesn't conflict with my HDTV on the wall)


----------



## Demented

Down to $393.90 on the Catleap from DS.Come on 10am, so I can get home and measure. I think I'll be getting it either way, and get a new stand if I need to, but I'd still like to know it'd be good to go out of the box.


----------



## eduardmc

has anyone gotten refund cause he i ordered yesterday for $399 now i see the price low to $393.90. Its going to keep going down because 2 sellers are fighing for the price. The other seller has it for $389


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> has anyone gotten refund cause he i ordered yesterday for $399 now i see the price low to $393.90. Its going to keep going down because 2 sellers are fighing for the price. The other seller has it for $389


No refunds unless you ask for one, and even then i don't see any notes on "price protection" on Ebay nor in the seller's listing.

It can't hurt to ask, i just wouldn't count on it.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> No refunds unless you ask for one, and even then i don't see any notes on "price protection".
> It can't hurt to ask, i just wouldn't count on it.


it really not fair that i ordered last night for $399 and woke up this morning now $393. Jesus $384 now i feel bad now


----------



## Redline19K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> it really not fair that i ordered last night for $399 and woke up this morning now $393. Jesus $384 now i feel bad now


not fair? waaaaaaaa. don;t junk this thread with your useless whining over $16. Nobody price matches themselves and don't even embarrass yourself and waste their time by asking., and every component ever gets better and cheaper over time. Yes I made this account to tell you to grow up.

OTOH, thanks for this great thread, just discovered this monitor today and ordered 2! hope it isn't $1 cheaper tomorrow I'll be so :sadface:


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redline19K*
> 
> not fair? waaaaaaaa. don;t junk this thread with your useless whining over $16. Nobody price matches themselves and don't even embarrass yourself and waste their time by asking., and every component ever gets better and cheaper over time. Yes I made this account to tell you to grow up.
> OTOH, thanks for this great thread, just discovered this monitor today and ordered 2! hope it isn't $1 cheaper tomorrow I'll be so :sadface:


Created a thread only for this. You must have no life.


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> it really not fair that i ordered last night for $399 and woke up this morning now $393. Jesus $384 now i feel bad now


I hear you EduardMC, but i wouldn't get too down about it. Your $400 buy price is a tremendous value and was the molten lava hottest monitor deal at that particular moment.

Think about it

- 27" IPS
- No agressive AG coating
- 2560x1440 goodness (1280x720 X 2)
- Ultra-low input lag
- 80~ 100hz refresh rate??? Insane
- decent looking bezel and stand, could have been better probably but it could have looked much much worse.
- $400 ??? A month ago we would have thought it was insane and impossible.

Owner's in this thread can give themselves a collective "pat on the back" to congragulate themselves, all of you would deserve it.

Remember you can still contact the seller, just be super polite about it when you inquire.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> I hear you EduardMC, but i wouldn't get too down about it. Your $400 buy price is a tremendous value and was the molten lava hottest monitor deal at that particular moment.
> Think about it
> - 27" IPS
> - No agressive AG coating
> - 2560x1440 goodness (1280x720 X 2)
> - Ultra-low input lag
> - 80~ 100hz refresh rate??? Insane
> - decent looking bezel and stand, could have been better probably but it could have looked much much worse.
> - $400 ??? A month ago we would have thought it was insane and impossible.
> Owner's in this thread can give themselves a collective "pat on the back" to congragulate themselves, all of you would deserve it.
> Remember you can still contact the seller, just be super polite about it when you inquire.


I know it was a heck of a deal. I'm glad i bought it and don't know how long this unit will be for sale and for this price. BUT it always upsetting when you buy something and a few hours later you see a lowered price. Can't wait to get mine.

Anyone with an applecinema or Dell30 to compare ips image and how good this compare to it. I still cannot believe that we are getting something has good for such a price.

EDIT: price back up to $399


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> I hear you EduardMC, but i wouldn't get too down about it. Your $400 buy price is a tremendous value and was the molten lava hottest monitor deal at that particular moment.
> Think about it
> - 27" IPS
> - No agressive AG coating
> - 2560x1440 goodness (1280x720 X 2)
> - Ultra-low input lag
> - 80~ 100hz refresh rate??? Insane
> - decent looking bezel and stand, could have been better probably but it could have looked much much worse.
> - $400 ??? A month ago we would have thought it was insane and impossible.
> Owner's in this thread can give themselves a collective "pat on the back" to congragulate themselves, all of you would deserve it.
> Remember you can still contact the seller, just be super polite about it when you inquire.


Hmm, I'm too lazy to search the thread, but around how much input lag does the catleap have? Quite an interesting monitor we have here.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Maybe you should contact the seller of that monitor, and find out for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About ready to pull the trigger, but wanted to know if anyone got the SquareTrade warranty? With the recent drop in price, it makes it more understandable to get it.


Just went back to $399.90 for you whiners.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> Absolute minimum, less than 1/2 frame, 2-3ms supposedly.
> Every time we dig for new details on these models we come up with some nice surprises.
> The pixel refresh is average for IPS, not the absolute best like the Planar PX2611w, but no where near the worst for IPS either.


Sounds great. Thank you.


----------



## tiger101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> Tiger are you sure you wouldn't want the Catleap Q270 SE with it's higher refresh rates?
> Wasn't sure if you knew there was a difference so i figured i would point it out.
> Absolute minimum, less than 1/2 frame, 2-3ms supposedly.


Both seem very good options, but the shimian ipsbs without temperd glass has less chance of it having defects it seems, thought he catleap does seem a very good monitor. i dont mind 1 or 2 dead pixels, usually with such high resolution monitors you dont notice them as much. What im really worried is that due to the lack of a scaler, it wont run well if im playing games that dont support 1440 resolution and only suport 1080 for example, like and old game that i still play sometimes is battle for middle earth 2 which max resolution is 768. 4:3 so i dont know if these monitors would even play games such as this or blay 1080p video due to the difference in resolution.


----------



## Demented

Green-sum's is still $379.90. If Dream-Seller doesn't reduce, he will lose sales. Did anyon get a Catleap from Greensum?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Green-sum's is still $379.90. If Dream-Seller doesn't reduce, he will lose sales. Did anyon get a Catleap from Greensum?


Everyone is ordering from Dream-seller and would advise to get it from him even if his price is higher. I'm only saying this because 99% of everyone have bought it from this seller (the ones who have receive them)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Everyone is ordering from Dream-seller and would advise to get it from him even if his price is higher. I'm only saying this because 99% of everyone have bought it from this seller (the ones who have receive them)


No I agree pretty much, just figured I'd ask. I'm sure that someone ordered from Green-Sum but maybe didn't get it yet. Also, Green-sums delivery times are longer. But that price...mayb I should stalk dream-seller's listing and snipe when the time is right.









Just saw this when looking at the info provided by the link of this Warranty in my ebay cart:



Note the highlighted part. Sounds like you're covered, but not until day 46? That's fine, if something goes wrong before that, I'll just wait until day 46 to say, hey look what happened.







I think I'll chance the warranty as well. Worst case scenario is that it won't be valid and I'll get my $54 bucks back.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> No I agree pretty much, just figured I'd ask. I'm sure that someone ordered from Green-Sum but maybe didn't get it yet. Also, Green-sums delivery times are longer. But that price...mayb I should stalk dream-seller's listing and snipe when the time is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this when looking at the info provided by the link of this Warranty in my ebay cart:
> 
> Note the highlighted part. Sounds like you're covered, but not until day 46? That's fine, if something goes wrong before that, I'll just wait until day 46 to say, hey look what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll chance the warranty as well. Worst case scenario is that it won't be valid and I'll get my $54 bucks back.


Thanx for the finding. I'll definitly use squaretrade on this. I have deal with them before, my laptop went bad and i sent the out to them. 5 days after they were not able to repair it and that i'll receive my refund for the amount i paid. They stated that it has a $50 deductable but they refunded everything back.


----------



## Demented

Just pulled the trigger on a Catleap. Will do a nice unboxing video when it gets here. Well, on my first set of days off that is.







Should be here between 3-7 and 3-12. Crossing fingers.









You know we're gonna have to start a club for these monitors...heh


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Everyone is ordering from Dream-seller and would advise to get it from him even if his price is higher. I'm only saying this because 99% of everyone have bought it from this seller (the ones who have receive them)


Dream-seller may be the default person to purchase from, but i still think he should have his feet held to the fire in price competition with the other sellers.

With competitors selling the Catleap Q270 SE for $379 shipped, there will be some who won't resist the price even if the seller isn't as proven.

A $20 difference is just enough of a difference to make me think twice about buying Dream-seller's $399 even if he is the safer option. I realize not everyone would think the same way as me though.

I have a feeling that Dream-seller raised the price after getting hit with price-protection inquiries, he didn't want to deal with the refunds. Oh well he should have thought of that ahead of time.

Something tells me we'll have more price changes on Monday, hopefully lower prices


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a Catleap. Will do a nice unboxing video when it gets here. Well, on my first set of days off that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be here between 3-7 and 3-12. Crossing fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know we're gonna have to start a club for these monitors...heh


Glad you did, welcome to the club... now the waiting game is on.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> Dream-seller may be the default person to purchase from, but i still think he should have his feet held to the fire in price competition with the other sellers.
> With competitors selling the Catleap Q270 SE for $379 shipped, there will be some who won't resist the price even if the seller isn't as proven.
> A $20 difference is just enough of a difference to make me think twice about buying Dream-seller's $399 even if he is the safer option. I realize not everyone would think the same way as me though.
> *I have a feeling that Dream-seller raised the price after getting hit with price-protection inquiries, he didn't want to deal with the refunds*. Oh well he should have thought of that ahead of time.
> *Something tells me we'll have more price changes on Monday, hopefully lower price*s


are you a dreamseller agent?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> Dream-seller may be the default person to purchase from, but i still think he should have his feet held to the fire in price competition with the other sellers.
> With competitors selling the Catleap Q270 SE for $379 shipped, there will be some who won't resist the price even if the seller isn't as proven.
> A $20 difference is just enough of a difference to make me think twice about buying Dream-seller's $399 even if he is the safer option. I realize not everyone would think the same way as me though.
> I have a feeling that Dream-seller raised the price after getting hit with price-protection inquiries, he didn't want to deal with the refunds. Oh well he should have thought of that ahead of time.
> Something tells me we'll have more price changes on Monday, hopefully lower prices


I'd go with a tried and true seller before an unknown for as little as $5.00. The monitor is still a STEAL at $400. I agree with you about why he changed his prices, but then I think he just said, "Screw it, I've sold 30, green-sum's sold 3. I think I'm good at $400.".


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger101*
> 
> Both seem very good options, but the shimian ipsbs without temperd glass has less chance of it having defects it seems, thought he catleap does seem a very good monitor. i dont mind 1 or 2 dead pixels, usually with such high resolution monitors you dont notice them as much. What im really worried is that due to the lack of a scaler, it wont run well if im playing games that dont support 1440 resolution and only suport 1080 for example, like and old game that i still play sometimes is battle for middle earth 2 which max resolution is 768. 4:3 so i dont know if these monitors would even play games such as this or blay 1080p video due to the difference in resolution.


With my NVidia cards I can set the scaling before it gets to the monitor so I would expect it to show fine no matter the case.



If it were me, I'd grab the Achieva though. The height is better for me, I'm happy enough with 60Hz as well and for the price, it's still a steal in any case. I do like the Catleap design better, but it's a hair too tall unless I either mod my desk or swap out the stand, and seems as though QC might not be as good. Granted, even with all the ones ordered by people here, the sample size is far too small to really make a definitive statement.

As for your Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem, you can change the ini file to get higher resolutions apparently, and there are patches out there as well for widescreen fixes and such. Do a Google for "Battle for Middle Earth 2 Resolution". Heck, you might be able to get it to run at 2560x1440 which would look pretty epic I bet!


----------



## tiger101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> With my NVidia cards I can set the scaling before it gets to the monitor so I would expect it to show fine no matter the case.
> 
> If it were me, I'd grab the Achieva though. The height is better for me, I'm happy enough with 60Hz as well and for the price, it's still a steal in any case. I do like the Catleap design better, but it's a hair too tall unless I either mod my desk or swap out the stand, and seems as though QC might not be as good. Granted, even with all the ones ordered by people here, the sample size is far too small to really make a definitive statement.
> As for your Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem, you can change the ini file to get higher resolutions apparently, and there are patches out there as well for widescreen fixes and such. Do a Google for "Battle for Middle Earth 2 Resolution". Heck, you might be able to get it to run at 2560x1440 which would look pretty epic I bet!


thank you, you really helped me alot. i was thinking of getting the catleap, but the achieva again is less defective, size is better as you said, and i dont want to fry my monitor lol, 60hz is good enough. Il message them about the tempered glass though cus in the description of the ipsbs it said tempered glass although that model supposed to be without tempered glass.


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> are you a dreamseller agent?


Haha, hardly, just some personal observations and opinions is all. I've been intrigued with displays and hot deals for many years and this thread feeds both addictions







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'd go with a tried and true seller before an unknown for as little as $5.00. The monitor is still a STEAL at $400. I agree with you about why he changed his prices, but then I think he just said, "Screw it, I've sold 30, green-sum's sold 3. I think I'm good at $400.".


Agreed, $5 is nothing when considering a more established seller that has proven himself to a degree.

Not saying i agree with this next part but I also know how thoroughly cheap some buyers are. These same people may not consider it for very long and will chance the lower price, which is currently $20 lower ($379 vs $399).


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger101*
> 
> thanks you, im getting this one then, the tempered glas is nice but dust can get inside during the making of the monitor.
> also, if i remember correctly, one does not need a voltage transformer just a plug changer so the the plugs fit the US one right?
> so if this is true then would this adapter work


It should. Any normal PSU or monitor cable will work.


----------



## tinklepee

I bought the Catpleap form green-sum on Friday for $412... now it's $379. That's a huge price drop.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

I've been reading this thread for awhile and I'm still not sure which one I should decide on. I know the Catleap has VESA mounts, but has anyone found a way to remove the stand and the silver piece that is blocking the holes safely without opening up the monitor? Also, does the Catleap have tempered glass? I want to stay away from the tempered glass because I don't think the dust particles under the screen are worth it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> I've been reading this thread for awhile and I'm still not sure which one I should decide on. I know the Catleap has VESA mounts, but has anyone found a way to remove the stand and the silver piece that is blocking the holes safely without opening up the monitor? Also, does the Catleap have tempered glass? I want to stay away from the tempered glass because I don't think the dust particles under the screen are worth it.


There might be a Catleap variant that has tempered glass, but the link to the Catleaps at the beginning of this thread are to ones WITHOUT tempered glass. As far as the silver plastic, I'm not really sure. The one member said his was mostly snapped off and that it was attached with plastic clips, but only accessible without breaking by opening the monitor. I'll surely take a look when my Catleap gets here.


----------



## hv43082

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> No I agree pretty much, just figured I'd ask. I'm sure that someone ordered from Green-Sum but maybe didn't get it yet. Also, Green-sums delivery times are longer. But that price...mayb I should stalk dream-seller's listing and snipe when the time is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this when looking at the info provided by the link of this Warranty in my ebay cart:
> 
> Note the highlighted part. Sounds like you're covered, but not until day 46? That's fine, if something goes wrong before that, I'll just wait until day 46 to say, hey look what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll chance the warranty as well. Worst case scenario is that it won't be valid and I'll get my $54 bucks back.


Wow thanks for the info on squaretrade warranty being applicable to these LCD's. I will definitely buy it from the cheapest one and cough up for the money for 3 additional year of warranty. Now 3 Catleap or 3 tempered glass Achieva?


----------



## jcde7ago

We have 20+ Achieva Shimian owners and only like...2-3 of us have tried "overclocking" our refresh rates so far? With the Catleap and Shimian using the EXACT same panel...we really need to do more digging as to why Shimians can't hit 80-100hz *yet*...we're talking, try out different brands of dual-link DVI cables, timings, etc...there's gotta be something we're overlooking, as it just doesn't make sense why the Catleap can have a higher refresh rate but some Shimian's can't even break 70hz.

I can confirm that my Shimian can do 70hz easily (BF3 after 1 hour worked perfectly) and the max seems to be 74hz, any higher and it will just show a black screen.

Also, still unsure at this point if running these IPS monitors past native 60hz for a prolonged period of time has any negative effect at all...i could notice only a marginal difference between 74hz on my Shimian vs 60hz...and honestly, I prefer absolutely NO SCREEN TEARING, so i just stick with 60hz + VSYNC on anyways. But, i am willing to bet that it's just a matter of time before this MONSTER, "Korean IPS Monitor Ultra-Spectacular-Savings-Value-Club" finds out exactly what the difference is...









And *folks, make sure you're giving brucethemoose his due*...he deserves a TON of credit for all of this that may have never materialized for all we know...these monitors are looking to be one of the hottest items for 2012...with prices dropping to a RIDONKULOUS $369 shipped for a 2560x1440 IPS monitor using the same panel as the Apple Cinema Display/U2711....it's just unbelievable. I really hope this thread gets exposed more and that the overall market for these high-end monitors are impacted as a whole...I mean, just look at what kind of impact we're having on the eBay landscape...we had just dreamseller selling these a week ago, and now there are like 5 sellers, all competing and price dropping like crazy every day...


----------



## ToastyX

Here is my ghetto solution for the catleap stand problems:








The stack of cups evens out the monitor and stops it from wobbling. It actually works quite well. Whatever you wedge under there needs to be about 10.5 cm tall.

Also, here's my catleap's backlight:








The bottom right is a little bit brighter, but it's fine otherwise. There is no edge bleeding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> With the Catleap and Shimian using the EXACT same panel...we really need to do more digging as to why Shimians can't hit 80-100hz *yet*...we're talking, try out different brands of dual-link DVI cables, timings, etc...there's gotta be something we're overlooking, as it just doesn't make sense why the Catleap can have a higher refresh rate but some Shimian's can't even break 70hz.


The panel is the same, but the controllers are probably different. This particular panel is directly driven internally by a DisplayPort signal, so something has to convert dual-link DVI to DisplayPort. The catleap seems to have a very simple controller that accepts whatever you give it and sends it to the panel. It can't handle non-native resolutions at all. The shimian's controller might not be as simple, or their particular implementation might not be able to handle higher refresh rates.


----------



## alricking

hey ToastyX , is that 1 bright dot at the bottom right is a dead pixel?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't apply. There is no language in the FAQs that state that this type of product is not covered. As you stated above, the warranty covers items even when there is no US warranty. I purchased a Catleap and the Squartrade warranty (3 years).


I contacted ST when we were posting these questions - way back in the thread - and they said it would be covered based on the FAQ. Of course they could say no later on, but it was enough for me to order my Catleap with the warranty.


----------



## belvedere

I mentioned on another forum that I found this:

http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=shinchkr&logNo=20125954902

Its a complete teardown of a Crossover with clear shots of the board and driver chips. I like the Crossover the best of the 3, so I'm hoping one of the ebay guys starts selling it. Otherwise I'll look at using a shopping service. Anyway I thought someone smarter might be able to make sense of some of the pics. I mentioned on the other forum that it appears there are solder points for a DSub connector, not sure if you could just solder a DSub or component RCAs on though.


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> hey ToastyX , is that 1 bright dot at the bottom right is a dead pixel?


I believe that is the power light.


----------



## SirHCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belvedere*
> 
> I mentioned on another forum that I found this:
> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=shinchkr&logNo=20125954902
> Its a complete teardown of a Crossover with clear shots of the board and driver chips. I like the Crossover the best of the 3, so I'm hoping one of the ebay guys starts selling it. Otherwise I'll look at using a shopping service. Anyway I thought someone smarter might be able to make sense of some of the pics. I mentioned on the other forum that it appears there are solder points for a DSub connector, not sure if you could just solder a DSub or component RCAs on though.


I have sent an email to Dreamseller asking if he can stock the Crossover as that is the one I am interested in because it has a good stand. I'll be sure to let you know what his response is when I get one.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> hey ToastyX , is that 1 bright dot at the bottom right is a dead pixel?


Yeah that's the power light button


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom right is a little bit brighter, but it's fine otherwise. There is no edge bleeding.
> The panel is the same, but the controllers are probably different. This particular panel is directly driven internally by a DisplayPort signal, so something has to convert dual-link DVI to DisplayPort. The catleap seems to have a very simple controller that accepts whatever you give it and sends it to the panel. It can't handle non-native resolutions at all. The shimian's controller might not be as simple, or their particular implementation might not be able to handle higher refresh rates.


Does the glow increase if you increase the brightness?


----------



## alricking

Anyone here from CA, Los Angeles and ordered these monitor and its been "locked" up in "inbound custom" for like 3-4 days already? God mine still showing "inbound custom" .. sucks


----------



## larrydavid

Catleap Q270 SE for $375 http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YAMAKASI-CATLEAP-Q270-SE-27-LED-WQHD-DVI-D-Dual-Swivel-Computer-Monitor-/320860082948 , so a few dollars cheaper than green-sum.

With these recent price-drops and the ability to do 100hz, that Catleap is temping me.


----------



## waedoe

so i suppose im confused a bit, ive read through the majority of the posts here and over at {-}ardforums and these monitors looks great albeit the catleap might jump out at me more lower problems it seems and non tempered glass.

I really want to buy this however the biggest thing holding my back is the unavailible OSD controls?

im coming from a 24in hp lp2475, and it had quite a bit of control as far as brightness, contrast, color temp 6500k & 9300k. From reading all these posts i believe the only thing you can control on these monitors is the brightness correct? if so do we know what the native color temp is? and how might this effect our ability to customize our own color presets.

I know this is a good deal regardless i just want to weigh my options! thanks guys!

Also im confused ive heard of people getting non tempered glass Achieva's. Are these just rare? i think my biggest thing with Achievas are the dust between the glass.


----------



## larrydavid

What's the advantage of having tempered glass on a monitor?


----------



## waedoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> What's the advantage of having tempered glass on a monitor?


nothing imo i mean i suppose if it gets hit with a high velocity object it has a higher chance of surviving


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm about to order that one..hmm can't hold myself back anymore lol. I need to find a buyer for my HannsG 27" first before i order that one tho, gonna put it on local CL right this moment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> That $375 Catleap Q270 SE has the "Best Offer" feature enabled.
> I wonder what the lowest best offer is he's willing to accept.
> My gut tells me $365, but $360 is a remote possibility as well.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> so i suppose im confused a bit, ive read through the majority of the posts here and over at {-}ardforums and these monitors looks great albeit the catleap might jump out at me more lower problems it seems and non tempered glass.
> I really want to buy this however the biggest thing holding my back is the unavailible OSD controls?
> im coming from a 24in hp lp2475, and it had quite a bit of control as far as brightness, contrast, color temp 6500k & 9300k. From reading all these posts i believe the only thing you can control on these monitors is the brightness correct? if so do we know what the native color temp is? and how might this effect our ability to customize our own color presets.
> I know this is a good deal regardless i just want to weigh my options! thanks guys!
> Also im confused ive heard of people getting non tempered glass Achieva's. Are these just rare? i think my biggest thing with Achievas are the dust between the glass.


19 Achieva Shimians in total according to the poll; 15/16 are flawless and are the non-tempered-glass IPSBS standard model. The other 3/3 were flawed and are the IPSB model with the tempered glass.

So, out of 19 Shimians, 1 non-tempered glass model so far is flawed, and 3 out of 3 tempered glass versions are flawed. The Hazro (UK version of the tempered glass Shimian) is also known to be prone to having dust under the glass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> nothing imo i mean i suppose if it gets hit with a high velocity object it has a higher chance of surviving


Correct. There are no advantages to having tempered glass vs not, unless you plan on throwing things/punching your monitor - in which case, the tempered glass version will undoubtedly be more likely to survive the impact.


----------



## brucethemoose

60k views and over 1000 posts. Dear god, this thread is getting hard to keep up with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> Well i actually was talking about why 1 program could only take me up to 81hz and the other could take me up to 97hz.
> yah and my video cards with vsync off even at this resolution are usually way over 100.


Remember, the program in the first post doesn't like Nvidia video cards. It's mainly for ATI/AMD users, Nvidia users are better off using the NV Control Panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhk1004*
> 
> 2560x1440 video
> Thought some people were like me and might want to see a video at 2560x1440 the link above is the only one ive found that seems legit for like the past few hours.
> right click, Save as, and download it. its around a 500meg file. looks pretty good.
> also wanted to add, for some reason I have problems playing this video, its pretty laggy for some reason unless I play it in VLC player. so might wanna do that as well.


Gorgeous, think I may put that in the 1st post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> We have 20+ Achieva Shimian owners and only like...2-3 of us have tried "overclocking" our refresh rates so far? With the Catleap and Shimian using the EXACT same panel...we really need to do more digging as to why Shimians can't hit 80-100hz *yet*...we're talking, try out different brands of dual-link DVI cables, timings, etc...there's gotta be something we're overlooking, as it just doesn't make sense why the Catleap can have a higher refresh rate but some Shimian's can't even break 70hz.
> I can confirm that my Shimian can do 70hz easily (BF3 after 1 hour worked perfectly) and the max seems to be 74hz, any higher and it will just show a black screen.
> Also, still unsure at this point if running these IPS monitors past native 60hz for a prolonged period of time has any negative effect at all...i could notice only a marginal difference between 74hz on my Shimian vs 60hz...and honestly, I prefer absolutely NO SCREEN TEARING, so i just stick with 60hz + VSYNC on anyways. But, i am willing to bet that it's just a matter of time before this MONSTER, "Korean IPS Monitor Ultra-Spectacular-Savings-Value-Club" finds out exactly what the difference is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And *folks, make sure you're giving brucethemoose his due*...he deserves a TON of credit for all of this that may have never materialized for all we know...these monitors are looking to be one of the hottest items for 2012...with prices dropping to a RIDONKULOUS $369 shipped for a 2560x1440 IPS monitor using the same panel as the Apple Cinema Display/U2711....it's just unbelievable. I really hope this thread gets exposed more and that the overall market for these high-end monitors are impacted as a whole...I mean, just look at what kind of impact we're having on the eBay landscape...we had just dreamseller selling these a week ago, and now there are like 5 sellers, all competing and price dropping like crazy every day...


What's even weirder is the fact that mine only does 70hz, and someone else's only did 65 or so. If the hz bottleneck was a chip in the monitor, I would expect all the Achieva's to be limited in the same way. But it's variable. I have a hunch the Catleap DVI cable is better (thicker wiring/shielding/etc) than the Achieva's. Could someone with a Catleap buy a really long\cheap dual link DVI cable and see what happens?

My monitor also has a VERY, very faint buzz, and it gets slightly louder and higher pitch when I run it at 70hz. The OCD side of me doesn't like that.

And ya, the snowball is rolling now. I feel so special









The Lite is the IPSBS model (speakers/no glass), the other is the IPSB model with glass.


----------



## waedoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 19 Achieva Shimians in total according to the poll; 15/16 are flawless and are the non-tempered-glass IPSBS standard model. The other 3/3 were flawed and are the IPSB model with the tempered glass.
> So, out of 19 Shimians, 1 non-tempered glass model so far is flawed, and 3 out of 3 tempered glass versions are flawed. The Hazro (UK version of the tempered glass Shimian) is also known to be prone to having dust under the glass.
> Correct. There are no advantages to having tempered glass vs not, unless you plan on throwing things/punching your monitor - in which case, the tempered glass version will undoubtedly be more likely to survive the impact.


ok so that narrows down to either get:

the non tempered IPSBS Achieva

or the

Cat hmmm i suppose i dont see why the cat isnt superior to the Achieva

and does any one have a better idea about the on screen controls than me im still a little lost on that.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> 60k views and over 1000 posts. Dear god, this thread is getting hard to keep up with.
> Remember, the program in the first post doesn't like Nvidia video cards. It's mainly for ATI/AMD users, Nvidia users are better off using the NV Control Panel.
> Gorgeous, think I may put that in the 1st post
> What's even weirder is the fact that mine only does 70hz, and someone else's only did 65 or so. If the hz bottleneck was a chip in the monitor, I would expect all the Achieva's to be limited in the same way. But it's variable. I have a hunch the Catleap DVI cable is better (thicker wiring/shielding/etc) than the Achieva's. Could someone with a Catleap buy a really long\cheap dual link DVI cable and see what happens?
> My monitor also has a VERY, very faint buzz, and it gets slightly louder and higher pitch when I run it at 70hz. The OCD side of me doesn't like that.
> And ya, the snowball is rolling now. I feel so special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lite is the IPSBS model (speakers/no glass), the other is the IPSB model with glass.


Yeah mines is the one that can only go up to 65. I tried 67 last night... I got an entire black screen and then a blue line at the top of the monitor that went down the screen... scared the **** out of me... looked like a broken pixel that started leaking...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> ok so that narrows down to either get:
> the non tempered IPSBS Achieva
> or the
> Cat hmmm i suppose i dont see why the cat isnt superior to the Achieva
> and does any one have a better idea about the on screen controls than me im still a little lost on that.


In short: there is none.

There is a power button, and brightness up and down buttons and volume up and down button, but no OSD. (Interestingly the volume up and down buttons work on my monitor as each time i press the power light blinks red, even though i dont have speakers... although i'm 100% sure it's a cost cutting measure as I even have speaker grills, but no speakers)


----------



## waedoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Yeah mines is the one that can only go up to 65. I tried 67 last night... I got an entire black screen and then a blue line at the top of the monitor that went down the screen... scared the **** out of me... looked like a broken pixel that started leaking...
> In short: there is none.
> There is a power button, and brightness up and down buttons and volume up and down button, but no OSD. (Interestingly the volume up and down buttons work on my monitor as each time i press the power light blinks red, even though i dont have speakers... although i'm 100% sure it's a cost cutting measure as I even have speaker grills, but no speakers)


ok thanks for the awnser from what i can tell from all the pics and screens you guys are showing the monitor looks great out of the box.

so what would make some one choose the achieva over the catleap, to me it would be the other way around since the catleap has more chance for refresh rate if both panels are identical besides the referesh rate.


----------



## Panzer22

"Also am not going to be home when it arrives to reject it since i am school all day every weekday. Canceled it on the 27th and got refund the same day, he shipped it on the 29th. Shows that it was accepted through seoul as of the 29th"
>>Just leave sign on you door saying UPS MAN Tracking #:##### REFUSE TO ACCEPT


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> ok thanks for the awnser from what i can tell from all the pics and screens you guys are showing the monitor looks great out of the box.
> so what would make some one choose the achieva over the catleap, to me it would be the other way around since the catleap has more chance for refresh rate if both panels are identical besides the referesh rate.


With the Shimian, you have a chance between 65-75hz. The Catleap, at least 2 or 3 seen on here, can go from 80-100hz. No one has tested long term stability, any negative effects, etc. or really, any intensive or inclusive tests, other than proving that they can indeed support that high of a refresh rate. We'd need to really examine if frames are getting dropped past 60, any visual artifacts or messed up scanlines, etc. And no one has tried a Shimian with a different/similar DVI cable as the Catleap one, so thus far, ~75hz is the Shimian refresh rate peak at the moment.

Other than that, the Shimian's stand is a little bit shorter (I found the Catleap's stand too high personally) and it comes with speakers. They are otherwise completely identical aside from the potentially higher refresh rate with the Catleap...and remember, 75-100hz on a 2560x1440p monitor is nice...but unless you're going SLI/Tri-SLI/CF with 2-3GB of VRAM...no way are you going to hit a good framerate at this res, let alone using VSYNC to prevent tearing...2560x1440 is no joke of a resolution to be able to drive high-demanding games like BF3 without some decent accompanying hardware. I ran my Shimian to 74hz in BF3 and it honestly was not much different at all...so I stuck with native 60hz + vsync on anyways for a more consistent and fluid 60FPS framerate.


----------



## Renegade05

Anyone know how complicated it would be to get eyefinity setup on 3 of these Catleaps? Since they only come with 1 Dual Link DVI input, will I need a bunch of adapters?


----------



## alricking

Dude just pull the trigger..even if you saving 20-40 bunks or paying for 40-100 bucks more..its still a steal for what you getting compare to freaken Dell and HP for 800+

I paid 439.99 from Dream-seller now look at the price got $40 dollar cheaper, but I don't feel bad at all cuz even if this monitor cost $500, it still way better than paying 800+ for HP and Dell ..


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> ok thanks for the awnser from what i can tell from all the pics and screens you guys are showing the monitor looks great out of the box.
> so what would make some one choose the achieva over the catleap, to me it would be the other way around since the catleap has more chance for refresh rate if both panels are identical besides the referesh rate.


Well the Achieva doesn't have the silver arch that blocks the VESA mounts, and since both stands seem to be sorta flimsy, someone might want to buy their own stand, or just mount it on the wall. That would be the "only" reason. Other than, if you like the look of tempered glass and don't mind taking a really large risk with the dust under the screen (luckily mines is very minor and I can't tell at all during day to day use)


----------



## waedoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> With the Shimian, you have a chance between 65-75hz. the Catleap, at least 2 or 3 seen on here, can go from 80-100hz. No one has tested long term stability, any negative effects, etc. And no one has tried a Shimian with a different/similar DVI cable as the Catleap one.
> Other than that, the Shimian's stand is a little bit shorter (I found the Catleap's stand too high personally) and it comes with speakers. They are otherwise completely identical aside from the potentially higher refresh rate with the Catleap...and remember, 75-100hz on a 2560x1440p monitor is nice...but unless you're going SLI/Tri-SLI/CF with 2-3GB of VRAM...no way are you going to hit a good framerate at this res, let alone using VSYNC to prevent tearing...2560x1440 is no joke of a resolution to be able to drive high-demanding games like BF3 without some decent accompanying hardware. I ran my Shimian to 74hz in BF3 and it honestly was not much different at all...so I stuck with native 60hz + vsync on anyways for a more consistent framerate.


aye so should i slowly walk away now because i only have one 580 gtx? is this resolution going to rape me, right now i easily hit 60 frames on 1920x1200 on my 24


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> since the catleap has more chance for refresh rate if both panels are identical besides the referesh rate.


It's becoming pretty established that the Catleap will have a _much_ higher overclock on the refresh rate and the Shimian will have a lower overclock.

There hasn't been any testimony indicating otherwise.

If a higher refresh is a pre-requisite of yours then you only have one choice to make, the Catleap Q270 SE.

Edit: sorry just noticed that your question was already answered.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> aye so should i slowly walk away now because i only have one 580 gtx? is this resolution going to rape me, right now i easily hit 60 frames on 1920x1200 on my 24


My 6850s on CF work just fine, but I would've still bought this if I had 1 6850. As you don't need much AA at this resolution, just turn it down, and your GTX 580 will be more than powerful enough


----------



## donnydorko

anyone know how the packaging for the catleaps are from dream-sum?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnydorko*
> 
> anyone know how the packaging for the catleaps are from dream-sum?


It seems to be hit or miss, since there's been a huge influx of orders recently dream seller has cut back on bubble wrap a little.
I ordered mine last Wednesday, and when it arrived this Friday, it had 5 layers of bubble wrap.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegade05*
> 
> Anyone know how complicated it would be to get eyefinity setup on 3 of these Catleaps? Since they only come with 1 Dual Link DVI input, will I need a bunch of adapters?


I've got an eyefinity setup with three DVI monitors, two of them you plug into the card direct then the other you need to get a displayport to DVI.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> aye so should i slowly walk away now because i only have one 580 gtx? is this resolution going to rape me, right now i easily hit 60 frames on 1920x1200 on my 24


I'm running a 570 and BF3 is average 60 fps with dips into 53 once in a while. This is at HIGH without any AA or MSAA (I never noticed much difference with them on if any), ultra is just asking too much out of my GPU


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> It seems to be hit or miss, since there's been a huge influx of orders recently dream seller has cut back on bubble wrap a little.
> I ordered mine last Wednesday, and when it arrived this Friday, it had 5 layers of bubble wrap.


Donnydorko may be inquiring about green-sum's packaging (?)


----------



## royalkilla408

Does the Shimian accept non native resolution unlike Catleaps?


----------



## sh1v

nobody knows yet. the first three including myself ordered on fri/sat. So we won't know until next week. also i hope i get a price difference. i paid $411 and its down to $380 a day later. DAMN!


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> It seems to be hit or miss, since there's been a huge influx of orders recently dream seller has cut back on bubble wrap a little.
> I ordered mine last Wednesday, and when it arrived this Friday, it had 5 layers of bubble wrap.


Yea well I ordered the same time and got it the same time you did and got 0.

*shrug*


----------



## Renegade05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I've got an eyefinity setup with three DVI monitors, two of them you plug into the card direct then the other you need to get a displayport to DVI.


Thank you!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> aye so should i slowly walk away now because i only have one 580 gtx? is this resolution going to rape me, right now i easily hit 60 frames on 1920x1200 on my 24


At 2560x1440 a single GTX 580 is not going to run BF3 on Ultra with any AA at 60FPS constant w/ VSYNC on...you'll be able to run it on high smoothly though, or Ultra if you choose to lower AA + are okay with frame rate dips.

I made the same leap from 1920x1200 to 2560x1440, and I can still run a constant 60FPS on Ultra with VSYNC on with my GTX 590, but I do have to turn the AA down to 2x...otherwise, 4x absolutely destroys my frame buffer and I get huge FPS dips. 2xMSAA + everything Ultra + VSYNC on still allows me to be at 60FPS almost 100% of the time...however, 2560x1440 also gives my card a beating, as I see usage higher than 90% on both gpu cores...but honestly, IT'S ABOUT TIME! The is the first time my 590 has gotten to stretch its legs, and man, it is awesome...even under water, core 2 reached 69 celsius...still nothing of course, but previously, neither of my GPU cores even got past 62 celsius on 1920x1200.

Like i've been saying....when you hit 2560x1440/1600 res., you're in the big leagues if you want to have a 60FPS+ gaming experience AND visuals maxed/cranked up...it definitely requires good hardware for the more demanding games (BF3, Crysis 1/2, The Witcher 2, Skyrim, Batman: AC, Metro, Alan Wake, etc). For games that are still awesome looking but aren't as demanding (i.e., Mass Effect series, Deus Ex, Assassin's Creed series, Fallout, etc). 2560x1440 is a much easier leap when you have just a single high-end GPU, which should be more than enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Does the Shimian accept non native resolution unlike Catleaps?


Yes, the Shimian definitely does accept custom/non-native resolutions...that is the only way I could run mine at up to 74Hz, by creating a custom 2560x1440 res and raising the refresh rate. So far, I can't get past 74Hz...and even still, i've put it back to 60hz native with vsync on for gaming.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> At 2560x1440 a single GTX 580 is not going to run BF3 on Ultra with any AA at 60FPS constant w/ VSYNC on...you'll be able to run it on high smoothly though, or Ultra if you choose to lower AA + are okay with frame rate dips.
> I made the same leap from 1920x1200 to 2560x1440, and I can still run a constant 60FPS on Ultra with VSYNC on with my GTX 590, but I do have to turn the AA down to 2x...otherwise, 4x absolutely destroys my frame buffer and I get huge FPS dips. 2xMSAA + everything Ultra + VSYNC on still allows me to be at 60FPS almost 100% of the time...however, 2560x1440 also gives my card a beating, as I see usage higher than 90% on both gpu cores...but honestly, IT'S ABOUT TIME! The is the first time my 590 has gotten to stretch its legs, and man, it is awesome...even under water, core 2 reached 69 celsius...still nothing of course, but previously, neither of my GPU cores even got past 62 celsius on 1920x1200.
> Like i've been saying....when you hit 2560x1440/1600 res., you're in the big leagues if you want to have a 60FPS+ gaming experience AND visuals maxed/cranked up...it definitely requires good hardware for the more demanding games (BF3, Crysis 1/2, The Witcher 2, Skyrim, Batman: AC, Metro, Alan Wake, etc). For games that are still awesome looking but aren't as demanding (i.e., Mass Effect series, Deus Ex, Assassin's Creed series, Fallout, etc). 2560x1440 is a much easier leap when you have just a single high-end GPU, which should be more than enough.


do you miss the 1920x1200 resolution or after going to 2560 you will not look back?


----------



## Geglamash

Got a request to do a quick and simple color comparison between my Yamakasi and one of my AG Dell IPS monitors. Results:


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> do you miss the 1920x1200 resolution or after going to 2560 you will not look back?


No way man. I went from a 1920x1200 ASUS VW266H TN panel...and just the change from TN to IPS was worth it. I was completely blown away by the picture quality, colors, sharpness/contrast, overall additional screen real estate and just how awesome the picture is, especially since these Korean IPS monitors DO NOT HAVE AG-coating! It is a GIANT leap, and it is DEFINITELY worth it. These are the SAME panels that people are paying $800-1200 for Dell UXX11s and Apple Cinema Displays.

As soon as I turned my Shimian on, I felt like I put on a fresh pair of EYES (yes, EYES) as the difference is that immense. And as soon as I confirmed that my monitor had no dead/stuck pixels, I immediately put my 1920x1200 ASUS on craigslist and no, looking back hasn't even crossed my mind since I got my Shimian 2 nights ago...









If you're on the fence, pull the trigger...especially since the prices are bottoming out now. I am now replaying games just to see an amazing difference in visual fidelity. And to think...one can snag a 2560x1440 IPS at 70-100hz for $370~?!?! That's a freaking no-brainer man!


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Got a request to do a quick and simple color comparison between my Yamakasi and one of my AG Dell IPS monitors.


Yea it really does make my dell sitting next to it look downright bad. Might have to get rid of it and buy another one of these.


----------



## waedoe

so whats the realistic difference between 60hz and if i got a catleap running at 80hz. i guess ive always gamed at 60ish. my friend has a tn 120hz panel from alien ware but i still didnt see the difference, they werent side by side though. i guess im just afraid of not having the ability of the extra hz in the future when i upgrade my gpu or go sli. I like the Achieva over all more since more people have it it sits lower and has a better base and easy vespa, but the catleap really stands out with the higher frames, but on my current rig i think ill be sticking to about 60 hz just from my hardware.

any ideas this is bugging me i keep going back and forth in my brain.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> No way man. I went from a 1920x1200 ASUS VW266H TN panel...and just the change from TN to IPS was worth it. I was completely blown away by the picture quality, colors, sharpness/contrast, overall additional screen real estate and just how awesome the picture is, especially since these Korean IPS monitors DO NOT HAVE AG-coating! It is a GIANT leap, and it is DEFINITELY worth it. These are the SAME panels that people are paying $800-1200 for Dell UXX11s and Apple Cinema Displays.
> As soon as I turned my Shimian on, I felt like I put on a fresh pair of EYES (yes, EYES) as the difference is that immense. And as soon as I confirmed that my monitor had no dead/stuck pixels, I immediately put my 1920x1200 ASUS on craigslist and no, looking back hasn't even crossed my mind since I got my Shimian 2 nights ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on the fence, pull the trigger...especially since the prices are bottoming out now. I am now replaying games just to see an amazing difference in visual fidelity. And to think...one can snag a 2560x1440 IPS at 70-100hz for $370~?!?! That's a freaking no-brainer man!


lolz thanx man, i already pulled the trigger yesterday... just wanted some feedback since i'm leaving 1920x1080p resolution for this. Thanx looking forward on getting mine


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Why do you take it back down to 60hz?


Mostly because I personally can't tell much of a difference between 60hz and 74hz....and to be honest, I just purchased a $400 monitor that doesn't have a warranty, and a product overall that doesn't have any sort of track record in the way of longevity...so I want to make sure this thing even lasts first before I force a custom refresh rate for 24/7 use and have it stop working on me soon after that. Yes, I could purchase another one for less than $400 and it would still be less than a U2711...but if I had wanted to spend $700-800 in the first place, I wouldn't have tried to get one of these for $400.

Besides...i don't think my 590 would like me trying to use vsync to prevent screen tearing and now having to keep up with 14FPS more than its normal 60.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Dammit, I want my catleap naow!! The waiting is killing meeeeee!!!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Dammit, I want my catleap naow!! The waiting is killing meeeeee!!!


I just finished Batman AC yesterday and now don't really want to play any of the games i have on hold. Cause i want to play it ips 2560x1440 now. I might just go indie games for the week


----------



## royalkilla408

So the only difference is that Shimians can display 720p res for example and the Catleaps can't?


----------



## Joshcurry88

Anyone interested in trading there 270 With glass for a capleap? Pm me if interested


----------



## ToastyX

Regarding HDCP support on the catleap, I used these two test programs:

CyberLink BD & 3D Advisor:
http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/bd-support/enu/index.jsp

WinDVD Advisor:
http://www.corel.com/corel/pages/index.jsp?pgid=4500032

Both claim HDCP is supported. I don't have anything that requires HDCP support, so I don't know how accurate those programs are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Does the glow increase if you increase the brightness?


Yes, but that applies to any LCD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> For those with Achieva Shimians - the brightness level is a range of 1-30. Since these lack an OSD, I was getting irritated trying to figure out just how much the brightness levels were, until I actually did figure it out, I think...
> If you notice, each time you press the brightness up/down buttons, the LED flickers to red, indicating that you've brought the brightness level up or down. From the lowest brightness setting, you can hit the brightness-increase button a total of 30 times, slightly increasing the brightness until you see that on the 30th press, the LED will no longer change to red (it'll stay solid blue), indicating that that's the maximum brightness level. So...15 presses from the highest or lowest brightness level is going to be your 50% brightness mark.


The same applies to the catleap. There are 30 levels, so 29 presses, and the LED blinks red for each press.

The brightness ranges from about 25 cd/m² to 315 cd/m², and each press averages around 10 cd/m².

Without calibration, 8 presses up from the lowest brightness is about 115 cd/m².

With calibration, I have it set to 10 presses up from the lowest brightness to reach 120 cd/m².


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> Regarding HDCP support on the catleap, I used these two test programs:
> CyberLink BD & 3D Advisor:
> http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/bd-support/enu/index.jsp
> WinDVD Advisor:
> http://www.corel.com/corel/pages/index.jsp?pgid=4500032
> Both claim HDCP is supported. I don't have anything that requires HDCP support, so I don't know how accurate those programs are.
> Yes, but that applies to any LCD.
> The same applies to the catleap. There are 30 levels, so 29 presses, and the LED blinks red for each press.
> The brightness ranges from about 25 cd/m² to 315 cd/m², and each press averages around 10 cd/m².
> Without calibration, 8 presses up from the lowest brightness is about 115 cd/m².
> With calibration, I have it set to 10 presses up from the lowest brightness to reach 120 cd/m².


Awesome! What brightness setting are you currently using? I use 17 presses, but I bump it down to 15 at times...do you have a recommended cd/m² for these IPS monitors?


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> So the only difference is that Shimians can display 720p res for example and the Catleaps can't?


I detect some confusion but to answer it simply both base-level Catleap and Shimian models can display any resolution under it's native resolution as long as it's being scaled and outputted by a videocard.

Both are "dummy" displays because they don't have a scaler (which reduces input lag anyway so it's a good thing for most). The video card and video card drivers do all of the work.

You'll probably run into trouble with both displays if you're trying to connect a gaming console or DVD player because the monitors have no built-in scaler, this is where i think you got confused (and myself).


----------



## psycheangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> So the only difference is that Shimians can display 720p res for example and the Catleaps can't?


anyone can confirm this?

edit : nvm already answered by SJetski71
lol 5 second different


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycheangel*
> 
> anyone can confirm this?


There's some confusion, read my reply above your post.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Mostly because I personally can't tell much of a difference between 60hz and 74hz....and to be honest, I just purchased a $400 monitor that doesn't have a warranty, and a product overall that doesn't have any sort of track record in the way of longevity...so I want to make sure this thing even lasts first before I force a custom refresh rate for 24/7 use and have it stop working on me soon after that. Yes, I could purchase another one for less than $400 and it would still be less than a U2711...but if I had wanted to spend $700-800 in the first place, I wouldn't have tried to get one of these for $400.
> Besides...i don't think my 590 would like me trying to use vsync to prevent screen tearing and now having to keep up with 14FPS more than its normal 60.


vsync is not needed when you run high hz, because there will be no tearing and you avoid the terrible vsync lag.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awesome! What brightness setting are you currently using? I use 17 presses, but I bump it down to 15 at times...do you have a recommended cd/m² for these IPS monitors?


I currently have it set to 10 presses up from the lowest brightness. It's really personal preference, but 120 cd/m² is a common calibration target. Most CRT monitors can't go much higher than that. LCD monitors are way too bright in comparison.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> I detect some confusion but to answer it simply both base-level Catleap and Shimian models can display any resolution under it's native resolution as long as it's being scaled and outputted by a videocard.
> Both are "dummy" displays because they don't have a scaler (which reduces input lag anyway so it's a good thing for most). The video card and video card drivers do all of the work.
> You'll probably run into trouble with both displays if you're trying to connect a gaming console or DVD player because the monitors have no built-in scaler, this is where i think you got confused (and myself).


Lol thanks. I guess its the Catleap then!


----------



## tiger101

so should we get from dream-seller or green-sum?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> vsync is not needed when you run high hz, because there will be no tearing and you avoid the terrible vsync lag.


Wrong

Vsync is needed at higher hz. Even at 120hz monitor (which i have) shows tearing, Not has bad has 60hz but still does (and still very annoying). Vsync must be on to correct tearing. Higher hz give you smoother frame. Vsync enable in my monitor give me a cap of 120fps instead of 60hz. Everything IS smoother AND YES 2x smoother.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> vsync is not needed when you run high hz, because there will be no tearing and you avoid the terrible vsync lag.


74hz from 60hz is not enough to eliminate tearing.

Also, any frames rendered out of sync = screen tearing. The refresh rate doesn't even have to be exceeded for screen tearing to occur (although that is obviously the most common cause of it). I can pretty much break the 74hz/fps barrier with any game I play with my rig if I were to have vsync OFF, thus, unless I had a setup where all the games I played were unlikely to break 74fps...then I would absolutely see a ridiculous amount of screen tearing.

This is why 120hz monitors *most of the time* don't need vsync (even though they still have tearing without vsync) - most modern games are never going to be pushed to 120fps at high resolutions and maxed out settings, thus, no need for vsync. Any fast-motions in a game, for example, that allow the rendered frames to exceed the refresh rate of the monitor is going to cause screen tearing - and again, 74hz just isn't enough of a difference, to eliminate the tearing. For me to use 74hz on my Shimian, i'd also be working my 590 even harder with vsync on for it to try to keep up at 74fps/hz constant.

It's important to note that vsync doesn't just cap FPS, but rather, it's syncing the frame output from the gpu to the monitor - thus, capping your fps isn't going to eliminate tearing either.

I gamed for years WITHOUT vsync, and after I started using it a couple of years ago - I can never again play a game with vsync off again. Besides, with the lack of a scaler on these Korean IPSs, the input lag and response time is already further reduced as well, and that "vsync lag" you're talking about is virtually non-existent, at least for me (2+ years gaming using vsync now, and I don't notice any lag at all).

EDIT: And lol, I can't spell today. I think i've edited every post i made today since i misspell a bunch of words, which I normally don't do.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Got a request to do a quick and simple color comparison between my Yamakasi and one of my AG Dell IPS monitors. Results:-snip-


Thanks for those man! I had already pulled the trigger, but still awesome to see how much brighter and bold those colors are!


----------



## Druidje

Does anyone have any news on the Crossover?

Personally, I think it looks exceptionally well compared to the achieva/catleap. I'd love to get one, but I'm just not sure ;_;


----------



## Theultimateeye

Ugh i was sold on the BenQ XL2420T until i read through 50+ pages of this thread. Now i'm torn between the 2.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theultimateeye*
> 
> Ugh i was sold on the BenQ XL2420T until i read through 50+ pages of this thread. Now i'm torn between the 2.


Got a quarter? Flip it. Heads one monitor...tails the other...









Although I personally like the outside appearance of the Catleap better than the Shimian. But if VESA mounts are important, it might be better to get the Shimian, since they are more easily accessed. However, the Catleap seems to be able to push some serious Hz, so that's a plus for that monitor...

Ugh...it was a hard decision for me too...


----------



## necriss

TN 120hz 1080p vs S-IPS 100hz 1440p

I think its obvious to pick the latter...
Cheaper
More Future Proof


----------



## tiger101

just bought the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from dream-seller. can't wait


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger101*
> 
> just bought the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from dream-seller. can't wait


Awesome!

Pics and opinions when you get it please! We need as much info and opinions in this thread as possible, to help all the new people make the decision or not.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger101*
> 
> just bought the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from dream-seller. can't wait


Me too!


----------



## tiger101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Awesome!
> Pics and opinions when you get it please! We need as much info and opinions in this thread as possible, to help all the new people make the decision or not.


i will. probably will make a video review. i actually speed up my pc build from june to now, so running integrated graphics besides 680, and watercooled, oh well hopefully the parts get here before the monitor so i can build it beforehand.


----------



## waedoe

so 16:9 is it better or worse than 16:10 for games, ive read mixed reviews lol i think im just over thinking this i know im going to buy this damn thing.


----------



## Demented

My Catleap has been marked shipped!

Now I wait...


----------



## vhxonline

Grrr! Signed up to tell you all: Damn you all, I can't pass this up, so I'm going with the Catleap. $374.90 from Green-Sum on eBay, the prices just keep dropping it seems. Ridiculous when an equivalent is $800-1000 in the USA. It's even less than what I paid for the 24 inch BenQ I have...

There also seems to be a new seller gold-way selling one for $379 and has 100% feedback, but I'll go with the cheaper option for now since he has sold quite a few already.









My 9800GT was already hurting, but this will be a nail in it's coffin for sure.

Hopefully this doesn't end up like the 30 inch Gateway XHD3000 fiasco from back in the day when they all started failing to turn on after a year. I will let you all know when it arrives, and may do a video. I pray to the LCD gods for no dead or stuck pixels.


----------



## Caz

Question. I don't have a use for this thing. And probably won't until almost Christmas, when I will get a Second GPU for my build coming up. Should I pull the trigger on one of these beasts for BF3, or wait until a more reliable company/seller is available? I don't really have the dough to spend either (I could make it work), but if it is that much of a steal and nothing in the 1440p market will be coming out for a while what do you guys think? Like I do a lot of watching on the market, and 1440p still seems a while away from reaching LG, Samsung, and others at lower prices.


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Question. I don't have a use for this thing. And probably won't until almost Christmas, when I will get a Second GPU for my build coming up. Should I pull the trigger on one of these beasts for BF3, or wait until a more reliable company/seller is available? I don't really have the dough to spend either, but if it is that much of a steal and nothing in the 1440p market will be coming out for a while what do you guys think?


Wait on it. These things aren't rare they are still in production. The price will just go down even more especially as more sellers step up.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Just want to inform you guys that in the middle of my "use to be flawless" tempered glass Shimian a dead pixel appeared. It is only noticeable when web browsing since most of the time there is a white background. In gaming and in movies a black pixel is much less noticeable.


----------



## ibuycheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> so 16:9 is it better or worse than 16:10 for games, ive read mixed reviews lol i think im just over thinking this i know im going to buy this damn thing.


16x9 is better for games since most games just chop the sides off of 16x9 for the 16x10 games. It really doesn't matter that much either way


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Just want to inform you guys that in the middle of my "use to be flawless" tempered glass Shimian a dead pixel appeared. It is only noticeable when web browsing since most of the time there is a white background. In gaming and in movies a black pixel is much less noticeable.


Have you tried any pixel fixers or are you sure it's totally a dead pixel?









EDITED because I can't read...lol Those Tempered glass ones seem to be what, 3 for three flawed in some way? Dust or dead pixel?

Also, is my math correct when I say roughly 25% of the Shimians were flawed, and roughly 20% of the Catleaps? I know there have been more Shimians bought, but we're talking percentages.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Have you tried any pixel fixers or are you sure it's totally a dead pixel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED because I can't read...lol


The pixel only works for blue, for every other color its black. I'll use one of those programs tonight.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Wait on it. These things aren't rare they are still in production. The price will just go down even more especially as more sellers step up.


Whatcha think in terms of timeline? I figure by this time next year we will see a lot of major makers with 1440p screens, maybe a 20% cut in high-end makers' prices. Last year at this time, only Apple, NEC, Dell, and HP and a couple others had them, and they were like $300 more. Amiright?

Edit - A good example of this is the HP ZR2740w, which was announced a few weeks ago, and is $700 retail. I think by next year at this time, it will be worth it to pull the trigger on a name branded one.


----------



## Geglamash

Anyone try cleaning theirs yet? I got a smudge by accident on the LCD and tried to get rid of it. My typical LCD screen cleaner streaked like mad. Had to use 99% rubbing alcohol and still it doesn't look 100% perfect when under direct light.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ibuycheap*
> 
> Wait on it. These things aren't rare they are still in production. The price will just go down even more especially as more sellers step up.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think in terms of timeline? I figure by this time next year we will see a lot of major makers with 1440p screens, maybe a 20% cut in high-end makers' prices. Last year at this time, only Apple, NEC, Dell, and HP and a couple others had them, and they were like $300 more. Amiright?
> 
> Edit - A good example of this is the HP ZR2740w, which was announced a few weeks ago, and is $700 retail. I think by next year at this time, it will be worth it to pull the trigger on a name branded one.
Click to expand...

With Apple putting high res displays in laptops and iPad, resolution is going to be the next cool thing, like slimness is now.

Next year, they'll be a ton of high res displays. But that's a year away, so u mind as well enjoy one of these now.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Anyone try cleaning theirs yet? I got a smudge by accident on the LCD and tried to get rid of it. My typical LCD screen cleaner streaked like mad. Had to use 99% rubbing alcohol and still it doesn't look 100% perfect when under direct light.


Good to know that, though. You think the alcohol damaged the screen? I only use hot water and a dry handkerchief to clean my monitors. Maybe alcohol to get stubborn smudges off of the housing, but not the screen itself. Can you see it if you took a pic?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Good to know that, though. You think the alcohol damaged the screen? I only use hot water and a dry handkerchief to clean my monitors. Maybe alcohol to get stubborn smudges off of the housing, but not the screen itself. Can you see it if you took a pic?


Water will create streaks. 70% rubbing alcohol left a little residue. 99% worked well, no adverse effects to the LCD. I think I'm just being a little paranoid.







99% works best. Nothing left on the screen. Just trying to protect my invest as best I can haha.

This is what happens when you use typical water-based screen cleaner:


----------



## B33ker

Hey if anyone with one of those nice new IPS screens wants to try out a nicely colored wallpaper I use often, give this a whirl.

The resolution is the right height, but it will have to stretch the width, but I bet it still looks awesome.

Also, got a shipped notice on mine, but no tracking number as of yet.



Full size here

http://wallpapersvip.net/wallpapers/bright_color_background_wallpaper_87610-1920x1440.jpg


----------



## ughnook

Re: Catleap overclocking.
Is it dependent on the Operating System, i.e. will it work on WinXP?

Given both video cards have the same horsepower, will the nvidia card reach a higher overclock, or will the AMD card be able to reach the same limit because of the program from ToastyX?

For surfing and watching movies, is there a noticeable difference between 60Hz and 100Hz?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> With Apple putting high res displays in laptops and iPad, resolution is going to be the next cool thing, like slimness is now.
> Next year, they'll be a ton of high res displays. But that's a year away, so u mind as well enjoy one of these now.


If you read one of my earlier posts, I don't have the specs for it right now, going to build IB/Kepler, but thats still 4 months away ish. And even then, I don't think my GPU will handle it for good FPS until I go SLI around Christmas time, then around Easter next year I'll probably buy a 1440p monitor.

I know what you mean though, iPad 3 and Samsung's next tablets are 1440p probably, so you might be right.


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> We have 20+ Achieva Shimian owners and only like...2-3 of us have tried "overclocking" our refresh rates so far? With the Catleap and Shimian using the EXACT same panel...we really need to do more digging as to why Shimians can't hit 80-100hz *yet*...we're talking, try out different brands of dual-link DVI cables, timings, etc...there's gotta be something we're overlooking, as it just doesn't make sense why the Catleap can have a higher refresh rate but some Shimian's can't even break 70hz.


They're probably using different boards. A lot of the time there can be subtle differences in the controller boards in the monitor. If the DVI plugs are in different places, it's likely a very different controller board. If they're in the same place on both models, they're probably similar boards but with different features (like 7970 vs 7950).

They completely forgo the OSD menu for this monitor right? If that's the case they could be using completely different controller chips to interface the video signal to the panel. No way that I know to tell other than opening up the plastic. It's pretty safe to assume that they're different.

Take a picture of the DVI plug area and see if they're identical to start out.

Edit: I assembled monitors sometimes.... you can hook up quite a few different boards to an LVDS based display, so I'm assuming it's the same with the other panel interfaces.


----------



## vhxonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> If you read one of my earlier posts, I don't have the specs for it right now, going to build IB/Kepler, but thats still 4 months away ish. And even then, I don't think my GPU will handle it for good FPS until I go SLI around Christmas time, then around Easter next year I'll probably buy a 1440p monitor.
> I know what you mean though, iPad 3 and Samsung's next tablets are 1440p probably, so you might be right.


If you keep waiting for the next big thing you'll be stuck waiting again and again. Also, many of the LCD makers have been known to price fix, so who knows if and when their versions come out, that they'll be in the same price ballpark.

1440p may or may not be the next big thing. However quality panels are the main thing to pay attention to. About 4-5 years ago, 1080p monitors (22-24") were become very 'in' and mainstream. What did the makers end up doing? Cranking out tons of TN panels and phasing out the more expensive (and better quality) panels like IPS and P-MVA. This appeals to the mass market, cheaper and more affordable.

I bought my 24" BenQ P-MVA panel 4-5 years ago (and it was a pain to find because they had just begun phasing out all non-TN panels). The price of P-MVA and IPS panels are generally the exact same today as they were then, maybe even more. Personally, I expect the trend to continue: 1440p becoming 'in', TN's flooding the market, quality panels harder to find with little price drop.

This is why I am jumping on this one at the moment. Who knows, the trend may not continue, but can always use a good panel in the mean time.


----------



## malikq86

Ips with no ag coating.. that can hit 100z at 2560x1440...hmmm..i should look into this.


----------



## computerdeth

I just placed my order for a YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE from greensum.
I chose this over the Shimian because the of the refresh rate.
I'll post pics once I receive it.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhxonline*
> 
> ...
> 1440p may or may not be the next big thing. However quality panels are the main thing to pay attention to. About 4-5 years ago, 1080p monitors (22-24") were become very 'in' and mainstream. What did the makers end up doing? Cranking out tons of TN panels and phasing out the more expensive (and better quality) panels like IPS and P-MVA. This appeals to the mass market, cheaper and more affordable.
> I bought my 24" BenQ P-MVA panel 4-5 years ago (and it was a pain to find because they had just begun phasing out all non-TN panels). The price of P-MVA and IPS panels are generally the exact same today as they were then, maybe even more. Personally, I expect the trend to continue: 1440p becoming 'in', TN's flooding the market, quality panels harder to find with little price drop.
> This is why I am jumping on this one at the moment. Who knows, the trend may not continue, but can always use a good panel in the mean time.


It's harder to hide the lipstick on the pig of viewing angles with larger monitors though, granted that has not stopped them from releasing 27" 1080p monitors, but still. As long as these korean monitors are not shut down or closed off, these or something better will be the new monitors to get. The information and knowledge of these monitors will spread like a cancer shutting out sales of other panels that cost twice the price for those in the know and willing to take the risk.

Over on hardforums and this forum, the view count and post count for these threads is very large, there are already enormous numbers of people that are being steered clear of other lesser monitor purchases, I was not even in the market for a new monitor at the moment, but could not pass this up.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhxonline*
> 
> If you keep waiting for the next big thing you'll be stuck waiting again and again. Also, many of the LCD makers have been known to price fix, so who knows if and when their versions come out, that they'll be in the same price ballpark.


^ THAT is most probably why we don't see $250 27" IPS panels here in the US. I bet LG has trade agreements with Apple, etc. to not allow anyone to sell a 27" IPS 2560x1440 panel here in the US for less than $600 MSRP


----------



## 0100

Here is my 2 Shimian tempered glass monitors. Zero problems and they look amazing! Took some snaps during the avengers trailer. This is my photoshop/video editing rig. Only running at 1920x1200 in the photo.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0100*
> 
> Here is my 2 Shimian tempered glass monitors. Zero problems and they look amazing! Took some snaps during the avengers trailer. This is my photoshop/video editing rig. Only running at 1920x1200 in the photo.
> -snip-


Awesome! They look nice, and gratz on getting good specimens!!









I can't wait for my Catleap to get here. Hopefully by Wednesday so I'll be able to do a full unboxing/review/comparison.


----------



## 0100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Awesome! They look nice, and gratz on getting good specimens!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my Catleap to get here. Hopefully by Wednesday so I'll be able to do a full unboxing/review/comparison.


Thanks, you are going to love it!!

Can someone who has the catleap measure the size of the bezel?


----------



## 0100

Also wanted to say I got both my monitors from dcSamsungMall and they were wrapped in bubble wrap.


----------



## tiger101

dream-seller send you an ebay message with the tracking number right? i bought mine yesterday and yet to reciev any tracking number.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0100*
> 
> Also wanted to say I got both my monitors from dcSamsungMall and they were wrapped in bubble wrap.


Interesting... dcsamsungmall wrapped in bubble wrap... and dream seller is starting to not... i sense a conspiracy!









In any case, gratz on the nice monitors! hope you'll enjoy them as much as I do mines!

Just curious but my glass doesnt really sit flush with the frame especially near the bottom (and the cut of the glass doesnt look clean either). Is that the same with you?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger101*
> 
> dream-seller send you an ebay message with the tracking number right? i bought mine yesterday and yet to reciev any tracking number.


I didn't get a emailed tracking number. I got an email saying my item was marked as shipped, and a few hours later, when I logged into ebay, I saw a tracking number next to my order. No information was available yet though.


----------



## tiger101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I didn't get a emailed tracking number. I got an email saying my item was marked as shipped, and a few hours later, when I logged into ebay, I saw a tracking number next to my order. No information was available yet though.


thank you. I shall post pictures of it when it comes, and then do a full video review of it, sadly my good camera was taken by my father for his trip to morocco, so im stuck with a 2002 camera. ugh oh well.


----------



## psycheangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I didn't get a emailed tracking number. I got an email saying my item was marked as shipped, and a few hours later, when I logged into ebay, I saw a tracking number next to my order. No information was available yet though.


yeap me to, i tried to track the tracking number in korea post website but still no information

before the tracking number shown i msg dreamseller asking about it, and he said
Quote:


> the product will be dispatched by March 6th, and you will be able to check the tracking number by March 7th


note: i purchase the monitor on march 2nd


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycheangel*
> 
> yeap me to, i tried to track the tracking number in korea post website but still no information
> before the tracking number shown i msg dreamseller asking about it, and he said
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the product will be dispatched by March 6th, and you will be able to check the tracking number by March 7th
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks! Did you get a Catleap or Shimian?


----------



## psycheangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Awesome, thanks! Did you get a Catleap or Shimian?


catleap









and if my monitor arrive with no dead pixel / other problem im thinking buying 2 more for my sister and friend


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I didn't get a emailed tracking number. I got an email saying my item was marked as shipped, and a few hours later, when I logged into ebay, I saw a tracking number next to my order. No information was available yet though.


I got Tracking# last night and i order saturday evening. He said it was shipped out yesterday afternoon but i won't be able to track it until tomorrow.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> I got Tracking# last night and i order saturday evening. He said it was shipped out yesterday afternoon but i won't be able to track it until tomorrow.


I do hope it comes fast. If it comes on a day I have to work, I'll only be able to pop it open and test it. If I have off, a full unboxing/review will happen.


----------



## newpc

could someone please provide me the link for tracking?


----------



## 0100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Interesting... dcsamsungmall wrapped in bubble wrap... and dream seller is starting to not... i sense a conspiracy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, gratz on the nice monitors! hope you'll enjoy them as much as I do mines!
> Just curious but my glass doesnt really sit flush with the frame especially near the bottom (and the cut of the glass doesnt look clean either). Is that the same with you?


The glass doesn't sit perfectly flush but you need to get right up on it to notice same with the rough cut edge of the glass, can't notice unless you get right on it. I am a very picky person and I am happy. Enjoy yours also!


----------



## Caustin

Also, just noticed that this one is advertised with an x-box 360 and a PS3 in the picture. I thought using these devices with this monitor would be problematic since the monitor lacks an internal scaler... ?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> They all have a Year warranty, but for that warranty, you'd have to ship it back to Korea. SquareTrade seemed legit to me, so I got it when I got my Catleap from DreamSeller.


True, This monitor has basically no warranty since you have to ship it back to korea which is like $130 dollars. Get square trade when you can.... DO NOT BUY SQUARETRADE RIGHT NOW. Way for the 30% coupon (or even 40% if we are lucky) which they post every 2 weeks to lower your warranty cause. For same cost of the warranty right now adding the 30% off you will be able to get the same warranty PLUS ACCIDENT DAMAGE WARRANTY (if you wish). You have like 60 days to buy the warranty anyway.


----------



## sniperskulls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> True, This monitor has basically no warranty since you have to ship it back to korea which is like $130 dollars. Get square trade when you can.... DO NOT BUY SQUARETRADE RIGHT NOW. Way for the 30% coupon (or even 40% if we are lucky) which they post every 2 weeks to lower your warranty cause. For same cost of the warranty right now adding the 30% off you will be able to get the same warranty PLUS ACCIDENT DAMAGE WARRANTY (if you wish). You have like 60 days to buy the warranty anyway.


They have a coupon out right now (20%) DQJE982 is the code. Supposedly there is another FF30 but it says exclusions apply, not sure what qualifies for exclusions, but there ya go.

Anyone have any ideas on the eyefinity/surround setup on these things? Can you do it with just 2 cards, or would you need tri-fire tri-sli? Before I jump on this I want to be sure.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperskulls*
> 
> They have a coupon out right now (20%) DQJE982 is the code. Supposedly there is another FF30 but it says exclusions apply, not sure what qualifies for exclusions, but there ya go.
> Anyone have any ideas on the eyefinity/surround setup on these things? Can you do it with just 2 cards, or would you need tri-fire tri-sli? Before I jump on this I want to be sure.


I would think you would need two of the most powerful cards, but more than likely, tri/quadfire for any real performance at that res.


----------



## sniperskulls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I would think you would need two of the most powerful cards, but more than likely, tri/quadfire for any real performance at that res.


Yeah but considering they have the dual-link DVI only, wouldn't this be an issue unless you had 3 cards? Am I mistaken here, or is there another port on cards that can be used besides 2 - dvi for dual link? I am reading you cant use a hdmi-dvi adapter so that negates that option.... what else could I do?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperskulls*
> 
> Yeah but considering they have the dual-link DVI only, wouldn't this be an issue unless you had 3 cards? Am I mistaken here, or is there another port on cards that can be used besides 2 - dvi for dual link? I am reading you cant use a hdmi-dvi adapter so that negates that option.... what else could I do?


Good point. I'm new to Eyefinity.


----------



## malikq86

can these monitors do 90+ hz standard? or do you have to do something special to get them to go that high....

And which of these monitors is considered the best to get? Achieva/Catleap? (Sorry, can't go through 115 pages to figure this all out).

damn these monitors look nice...but seems like a pain if anything goes wrong....hmm very risky, no?


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperskulls*
> 
> Yeah but considering they have the dual-link DVI only, wouldn't this be an issue unless you had 3 cards? Am I mistaken here, or is there another port on cards that can be used besides 2 - dvi for dual link? I am reading you cant use a hdmi-dvi adapter so that negates that option.... what else could I do?


For Nvidia Surround, you simply connect the Dual Link DVI output (2 of the 1st card and 1 of the 2nd card) to the (only) Dual Link DVI input of the 3 monitors.



For AMD Eyefinity, all three outputs must come from the same card. Usually, an AMD card has only one Dual Link DVI output. So, you simply need to use adapters to convert two DP outputs to active Dual Link DVI for the connection to the 2nd and 3rd monitor's DL DVI inputs.

Off topic:- for such a high resolution of 3x2560x1440, VRAM is an important consideration. I suggest 2GB per GPU as the minimum. 3GB is much preferred.

(PS This thread has attracted a lot of 'new' people signing up for OCN. In addition, this thread has 'flushed out' a lot of 'old' members who have registered for quite some time but with low post counts.)


----------



## sniperskulls

Ok, I was thinking that these cards would need the 2-dvi to single dvi connectors, I misunderstood! thanks! If i'm not mistaken, getting three of these and 2 of the new kepler (possibly 3) should complete my nasty little build. Pulling the trigger on the Catleap today then! Thanks.


----------



## Crest

I'd love to see CallSignVega with 3 of these with his modded ultra slim bezels running at 3x24hz/72hz or 4x24hz/96hz.

I would order 3 of these, but I already have an HP 30" and want to match.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I'd love to see CallSignVega with 3 of these with his modded ultra slim bezels running at 3x24hz/72hz or 4x24hz/96hz.
> I would order 3 of these, but I already have an HP 30" and want to match.


Sell the Dell 30" and get this. You surely will get alot of money for it which would cover the cost of 2 and a little xtra for the 3rd. If you go with the dell 30" route, it'll be to much money.


----------



## sniperskulls

Purchased the Catleap. Will let you all know! Thanks so much!


----------



## Shurr

Just an update to go with the few others on the last few pages. I ordered a Shimian from dreamseller, on March 2. This morning March 5, I got the shipped/tracking number on ebay.


----------



## Caustin

I wonder if dreamseller is going to start selling the Catleaps with multiple inputs...


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin*
> 
> I wonder if dreamseller is going to start selling the Catleaps with multiple inputs...


If you're interested in the Q270 LED multi, I contacted the seller 'gold-way' and he indicated he can get them.


----------



## sbuck333

thanks so much for the thread and information, I am desperately trying to sell my monitors and some other stuff on craigslist to come up with the cash for either achieva for catleap. These monitors are so sexy and exciting


----------



## munaim1

Can't keep up with this thread lol


----------



## t0asterb0t

Just pulled the trigger on a Catleap without speakers from dream-seller. I'll make sure to post when it gets here! Now comes the wait...


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Sell the Dell 30" and get this. You surely will get alot of money for it which would cover the cost of 2 and a little xtra for the 3rd. If you go with the dell 30" route, it'll be to much money.


I don't have quite enough disposable income to give three of these a try.

Only real reason I want these is for the glossy screen, if they made 30" versions of these I'd buy two of them and then sell the ZR30w and then go to full triple 30's. Also I have the ZR30w not the U3011. I owned three of the U3011's but hated them.


----------



## tinklepee

Anyone order from green-sum? I just noticed it says estimated arrival Mar 21-Apr 3 on most of his stuff, but in the description it says he ships it immediately. Would rather order from someone else if its going to take him two weeks to ship it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinklepee*
> 
> Anyone order from green-sum? I just noticed it says estimated arrival Mar 21-Apr 3 on most of his stuff, but in the description it says he ships it immediately. Would rather order from someone else if its going to take him two weeks to ship it.


Yeah, I saw that too. Almost went with green-sum, and then thought that Dream-Seller has been the one from the beginning, and had sold more, and was more familiar (IMO) with the customers that seemed to suddenly flock to get these monitors.









I'm hoping Dream-Seller's estimate of 3-7/3-12 for my Catleap is dead on.


----------



## youra6

I think we should create separate "official clubs" for the Catleap and Achievia monitors now that this thread is starting to get really disorganized.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I think we should create separate "official clubs" for the Catleap and Achievia monitors now that this thread is starting to get really disorganized.


This this this this


----------



## alricking

Why would you want to pay 120 dollars more for having HDMI? Just get a damnz convertor DVI to HDMI ..way cheaper..?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I think we should create separate "official clubs" for the Catleap and Achievia monitors now that this thread is starting to get really disorganized.


Agreed


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Why would you want to pay 120 dollars more for having HDMI? Just get a damnz convertor DVI to HDMI ..way cheaper..?


Multiple things plugged into the same monitor at the same time. There are many reason one would want to have multiple inputs on the same monitor. I don't know if i'm one that would pay such a large premium but i'm willing to bet that some would.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

dream-seller just got back to me. i had asked him nicely for a price match since he lowered the price on the monitor to $400 (i paid $414) and he's giving me a partial refund. so far he's been awesome.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> I wonder how much they (AMD7850s) will be when they get released...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting 275-325, with the 7870's going for 350-400, given the pricing of the 7950s and 7970s right now.
> BB
Click to expand...

BAM! 7850-7870 pricing is 250-350.

BB


----------



## sniperskulls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinklepee*
> 
> Anyone order from green-sum? I just noticed it says estimated arrival Mar 21-Apr 3 on most of his stuff, but in the description it says he ships it immediately. Would rather order from someone else if its going to take him two weeks to ship it.


I just ordered from green-sum I am not in a huge hurry for the monitor, but the price was better so I thought I would give it a shot. I will let you know!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> BAM! 7850-7870 pricing is 250-350.
> BB


So far 7870 seems like the best deal since it can beat a GTX580 when you overclock it a little. If you go full overclock not even a overclock GTX 580 can match it. Let see what keppler is all about


----------



## alricking

YOu bitzching at him for $14 dollars wow..can't believe people soooo picky with product like these.. $14 dollar difference







..i know it means a lot for some but still...you buying for wholesale price and still bargaining for Swap Meat price-match.


----------



## Hydros

Could someone take photos or making a video please?


----------



## B33ker

I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to make my Achieva fit on this desk still, and I was wondering if someone who has one can get me two measurements in inches when they have a little time to spare?

On the back side, measure from the bottom of the panel to the center of the lower VESA screw hole, and also measure the height of just the panel itself. All the documentation I could find only lists the height with the stand that comes with it and nothing on where the VESA holes fall.

I'm going to try and use my old 24" Gateway stand with this since it allows for height adjustment, pivot, and is a really heavy duty stand, but it may not go low/high enough for a panel as large as a 27".

I marked an image from the first post below with blue lines of the 2 places. Many thanks for anyone who can get those in their spare time.


----------



## mikeawesome

got my achieva this morning from dream seller. no bubble wrap just wrapped in a blue plastic. Had to go to work so i didnt get a chance to open it.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I just bought the catleap from green sum. This thing better be awesome lol. I have never seen an IPS panel in person. The pictures always look better online looking through my TN monitor ha.


----------



## Somenamehere

From the pictures it looks like the catleaps have all the inputs and power on the sides. Is this true ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> From the pictures it looks like the catleaps have all the inputs and power on the sides. Is this true ?


Yup.

Kind of pissed I didn't order a Catleep yesterday. Now I have to wait until this coming Sunday to order. (gave up buying things online for Lent.. lol)


----------



## AMGRoadster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperskulls*
> 
> I just ordered from green-sum I am not in a huge hurry for the monitor, but the price was better so I thought I would give it a shot. I will let you know!


Tempted to order from Green-Sum but would hate to end up waiting 2 weeks to receive it. My concern with his date is that he does not have any in stock and will not order with the distributor until he receives enough orders himself.


----------



## Dynex68

Achieva IPSB

If anyone was wondering, the Ergotron LX arm will support the weight of this monitor. Aside from the small spec of dust which I never really notice this is a HUGE upgrade from my 20 inch 1680x 1050 Samsung. Thank you all for the information provided







Here are a couple of pictures of the monitor and my stand. Please excuse my novice photography skills.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Why would you want to pay 120 dollars more for having HDMI? Just get a damnz convertor DVI to HDMI ..way cheaper..?


Won't work. HDMI is single link only.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Stupid question, but cannot find the darn setting. I have my Catleap setup, but the screen is cut into 4. How can I get rid of this?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Yup.
> Kind of pissed I didn't order a Catleap yesterday. Now I have to wait until this coming Sunday to order. (gave up buying things online for Lent.. lol)


Ugh I really wanted the catleep but if the inputs are on the side it just might be a deal breaker.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden911*
> 
> I thought so too. But maybe this would be different since it has the HDMI.
> And thx for the find Caustin, this is the one that I am looking for with regards to the multiple ports from the get-go. I hope Dream-Seller and Green-Sum will carry this which will help lower the price a bit due to some competitiion as we have seen with the other Q270s. Going to wait once there are more feed back on this multi ver.
> Since this has HDMI, then its HDCP compliant?


I was also waiting for this model to be posted. It was mentioned earlier in the thread that one like it existed, it just wasn't on ebay.

I do hope other sellers start to carry this one so the price will drop just a little bit, I don't know if 120ish dollars is worth an extra input.

I would assume this monitor would work with a PS3 since one is shown with it in one of the pictures on ebay... I hope it does work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> Won't work. HDMI is single link only.


I really only want the HDMI input so I cant hook my PS3 up to it. I don't even know why, my PS3 is hooked up to a TV that I bought just for my PS3. I think I just like knowing that I can hook it up to my monitor if I want to.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

I will say at this point the stand for the Catleap is pretty crappy. Lots of flex and wobble, but I can take that since I bought this for the screen not the stand. I am mounting my other monitors right now waiting on some help to my issue posted above (I am hoping it is something stupid I am missing rather than major!). Once I can get the image problem fixed I will do more testing.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> I will say at this point the stand for the Catleap is pretty crappy. Lots of flex and wobble, but I can take that since I bought this for the screen not the stand. I am mounting my other monitors right now waiting on some help to my issue posted above (I am hoping it is something stupid I am missing rather than major!). Once I can get the image problem fixed I will do more testing.


Did you check on the drivers. I would not believe the monitor is the reason for the 4x display. I believe is your driver setting in nvidia or amd. Set your resolution to 2560x1440p


----------



## sniperskulls

Anyone with the Catleap can you please measure the bezel size? Thanks!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Did you check on the drivers. I would not believe the monitor is the reason for the 4x display. I believe is your driver setting in nvidia or amd. Set your resolution to 2560x1440p


I have the latest driver from nVidia - I am running a GTS 250 on this computer at the moment. When I run it at the native setting I can barely make out the screens so I have to run it lower to read the text. I will try a fresh install of the newest driver to see if that clears it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperskulls*
> 
> Anyone with the Catleap can you please measure the bezel size? Thanks!


Bezel is 1" on the top and each side - 1.5" on the bottom.


----------



## sniperskulls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> I have the latest driver from nVidia - I am running a GTS 250 on this computer at the moment. When I run it at the native setting I can barely make out the screens so I have to run it lower to read the text. I will try a fresh install of the newest driver to see if that clears it up.
> Bezel is 1" on the top and each side - 1.5" on the bottom.


Thank you very much. I appreciate it. Looks like I may not be getting 3 of these after all.... to much bezel....but if I overlap well enough... well we'll see when it gets here


----------



## sh1v

Gotta say, i am anxious to see how the metro interface of Windows 8 looks and feels on these LCDs.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiNiaRiS*
> 
> dream-seller just got back to me. i had asked him nicely for a price match since he lowered the price on the monitor to $400 (i paid $414) and he's giving me a partial refund. so far he's been awesome.


lol $14..come on man...


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperskulls*
> 
> Thank you very much. I appreciate it. Looks like I may not be getting 3 of these after all.... to much bezel....but if I overlap well enough... well we'll see when it gets here


You're talking about 2" of bezel - to me that would be too much and overlapping to compensate may look funny. Personal preference mind you, but it would be too thick for me. I am contemplating picking one or two more Catleaps up, but I still cannot figure out the display issue even with a clean driver install. I will bring in another system (with a good GPU) tomorrow to see if it's the GTS 250 that's the problem (although I am not convinced it is since nVidia's site says it should be able to run this monitor fine.) VERY FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Evilpoptart

I just kicked down and bought a ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB Quad HD 2560x1440 16:9 D-Sub Computer Monitor from dcsamsungmall i tend to like the no bezel look the best ijust think the screen looks cleaner on it.


----------



## DJCHUBBZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I just bought the catleap from green sum. This thing better be awesome lol. I have never seen an IPS panel in person. The pictures always look better online looking through my TN monitor ha.


TN panels make looking at IPS way gooder lol


----------



## KuuFA

Just bought a CatLep from green sum. I caved


----------



## b0z0

The Catleap @ 90+hz vs the BenQ XL2420t? Would I notice much difference? I know in colors, and resolution the Catleap would be the better choice. I mean for FPS gaming, since that's mainly what I do.


----------



## malikq86

you guys are risky...i dont have the balls to pay $400 for an international product...anything wrong..and your kinda screwed...no?


----------



## Evilpoptart

Beats paying another 600 bucks for one from here though, it could be qualified as a trash monitor for the price considering the price compared to here. Hell 24 " ones here are the price of something thats 3 inches bigger hell i say you only live once its not like you can take it with ya gotta take a risk every now and then


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Fixed my screen issue - knew it was something stupid - on my part! I was using an old DVI cable from my crap work monitor and had to change it out to full dual DVI cable. Now no issues! Currently set the refresh rate to 95 - seems fine although I seriously cannot tell the difference between 75 and 95. Should I be able to? This thing is absolutely gorgeous! I have no pixel issues, but have not completed all the tests yet. I am off to play some games baby!


----------



## Crest

Anyone know if the manu would make 2560x1600 models eventually?


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin*
> 
> I really only want the HDMI input so I cant hook my PS3 up to it. I don't even know why, my PS3 is hooked up to a TV that I bought just for my PS3. I think I just like knowing that I can hook it up to my monitor if I want to.


That's pretty much the same reason that I need HDMI. I need to connect my Xbox 360 on it as I have no TV. We need a native HDMI port on the monitor since HDMI to DVI adaptors are only single link and won't work with a monitor that has no scalar.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> you guys are risky...i dont have the balls to pay $400 for an international product...anything wrong..and your kinda screwed...no?


lol grow some balls then







JK

This is a product too good to pass up at this price especially at this res, heck I brought my S27A950D like 3 months ago and will sell it for this purely for the res, higher hertz and being IPS!!!, this is why EVERYONE is jumping on the bandwagon and buying these monitors.

I feel the risk is obviously worth it


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Did a quick unboxing and posted here - *CLICKY* - man this thing is sweet. Went ahead and ordered a brother since I didn't want this one to be lonely!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Scribbly, you just made me









I'm glad the bubble wrap is still the MO for packing the monitor, I was a little worried since someone said dream seller was wrapping in blue plastic now.. maor pics too pls


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> you guys are risky...i dont have the balls to pay $400 for an international product...anything wrong..and your kinda screwed...no?


no pain, no gain.









Ebay and Paypal will help you if there's any issues with regards to the transaction. For warranty, then that could be an issue if something did pop up later down the road. But the good thing is that there are lots of people who are sharing their feedback which has so far been postive. I think that's helping some in purchasing this panel. To his or her own, its up to you if this deal is really worth it when comparing to other panels with similar or exact features.

For me I think its a good deal, but want one with multi inputs. At the same time, if the cost are indeed "low" using this LG IPS panel of such quality, then I wouldn't be surprised in the future if there were more high res IPS panels through other big vendors.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> lol grow some balls then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK
> This is a product too good to pass up at this price especially at this res, heck I brought my S27A950D like 3 months ago and will sell it for this purely for the res, higher hertz and being IPS!!!, this is why EVERYONE is jumping on the bandwagon and buying these monitors.
> I feel the risk is obviously worth it


wait..its not higher hertz..Samsung 750/950D is 120hz. Everything else sounds right now. It does look very sexy....so tempted...but man..im feeling like a monitor addict now a days...


----------



## KuuFA

I am interested in starting up a club!

I just ordered a Catleap will I have to wait until i get it to start it or can i start it and update it when it gets here?

Also how would i start the club?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Did a quick unboxing and posted here - *CLICKY* - man this thing is sweet. Went ahead and ordered a brother since I didn't want this one to be lonely!


In the 1st post. Ty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I am interested in starting up a club!
> I just ordered a Catleap will I have to wait until i get it to start it or can i start it and update it when it gets here?
> Also how would i start the club?


I was curious about this too. IDK if there's a thread about this, but what are the rules/guidelines for starting a club?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> lol grow some balls then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK
> This is a product too good to pass up at this price especially at this res, heck I brought my S27A950D like 3 months ago and will sell it for this purely for the res, higher hertz and being IPS!!!, this is why EVERYONE is jumping on the bandwagon and buying these monitors.
> I feel the risk is obviously worth it


just like you 4 month with the 950D and order this monitor. 120hz is great don't get me wrong but i rather get ips and higher resolution than 120hz. Even with it some games with unreal engine are cap @ 60fps. The only game i have been able to unlock is mass effect 2. Other game with the same fix some how does not work. I'm waiting for my catleap to arrive and sell this monitor. One advice to you since you have the same monitor i have..... DISABLE 120HZ RIGHT NOW (set it to 60hz). It will be less paintfull. I did it yesterday and i was all upset, but now is just feel find and natural at 60hz. Will keep it like this until i get my new monitor.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> wait..its not higher hertz..Samsung 750/950D is 120hz. Everything else sounds right now. It does look very sexy....so tempted...but man..im feeling like a monitor addict now a days...


I meant higher than 60hz, which is rare/non existant for IPS panel of this size and res.

Pull that trigger, you know u wanna


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> just like you 4 month with the 950D and order this monitor. 120hz is great don't get me wrong but i rather get ips and higher resolution than 120hz. Even with it some games with unreal engine are cap @ 60fps. The only game i have been able to unlock is mass effect 2. Other game with the same fix some how does not work. I'm waiting for my catleap to arrive and sell this monitor. One advice to you since you have the same monitor i have..... DISABLE 120HZ RIGHT NOW (set it to 60hz). It will be less paintfull. I did it yesterday and i was all upset, but now is just feel find and natural at 60hz. Will keep it like this until i get my new monitor.


Yep, its the same old syndrome of wanting things you dont have LOL

Man no way will go 60hz on this samsung, id pull my eyes out ! !

Got tracking number for my catleap too HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## UnbiddenKarma

What's the general consensus in regards to the stands Catleap vs the Shimian? I'm not sure how far I'd need it above 60hz but I'm more worried of a stable stand for it to be mounted on.


----------



## omekone

How is the DVI cable quality with these? Should I order a better one prior to getting the monitor?


----------



## guyverq8i

guys the screen is AMAZING.... my 24 LG 1080p looks terrible comparing to this! I have the Shimian from dream seller... perfect and can't see a single dead pixel







.









How can I increase the refresh rate (Hz) ?
can I have a simple step by step please ;p


----------



## scriz

$400 is cheap for a monitor? I'll stick with my 3 23 inch AOC's for $450.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> you guys are risky...i dont have the balls to pay $400 for an international product...anything wrong..and your kinda screwed...no?


at first i was skeptical but now im a believer. i'd just say make sure you have the right monitor from the right seller. less than $400 shipped for these monitors is a pretty good deal. you can add the squaretrade warranty for piece of mind.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Not sure mate, also not sure if I would be willing to pay an extra $122 just to have a HDMI port... Considering my 590 only has one mini DP port which is capable of outputting audio.
> But I am tossing up whether to get 3 of these bad boys.
> Also come to think of it HDMI would come in handy for consoles...


That's what I was thinking. Not sure if I would even ever use it to be honest, but it would just be nice to have just in case.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> $400 is cheap for a monitor? I'll stick with my 3 23 inch AOC's for $450.


400 is cheap for a 27" IPS that is quad 720p


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyverq8i*
> 
> guys the screen is AMAZING.... my 24 LG 1080p looks terrible comparing to this! I have the Shimian from dream seller... perfect and can't see a single dead pixel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I increase the refresh rate (Hz) ?
> can I have a simple step by step please ;p


See the first post. I believe the OP has gone to a lot of work putting as much info into that post as necessary for people to make an informed decision without reading 1200+ posts. Changing the refresh rate is easiest with nVidia since you simply create a custom resolution setting in the nVidia control panel. If you have an nVidia card and after reading the first post still cannot figure it out, shoot me a PM - I'll walk you through it. Grats on the Catleap - they ROCK!


----------



## Tea1023

Hey guys long time lurker but this thread made me finally sign up.

Ive gone through the first 40 odd pages, and the last 10 i think, looking to see if anyone has ordered these while living in Europe?

Im in Ireland and worried about getting hit hard by customs.

any advice? anyone in UK or somewhere get away with/without paying?


----------



## ganachain

This might be totally useless since I'm not a calibration expert and these monitors probably don't start off at the same point but...

I made an icc profile using a Chroma 5 colorimeter and Basiccolor 5 software using
White Point = D65
Gamma = sRGB
White Luminance = 140cd/m^2
Mac OS X Lion

This is the "Webdesign" profile in Basiccolor and is for the Achieva QH270

http://rghost.net/36871535
password is QH270
(link is only good for 30 days)


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tea1023*
> 
> Hey guys long time lurker but this thread made me finally sign up.
> Ive gone through the first 40 odd pages, and the last 10 i think, looking to see if anyone has ordered these while living in Europe?
> Im in Ireland and worried about getting hit hard by customs.
> any advice? anyone in UK or somewhere get away with/without paying?


I dont live in Europe but I know they declare it as a $50USD monitor. So you shouldnt get hit at all.


----------



## AMGRoadster

F' it. I just ordered a Catleap from Green-Sum. Here is hoping it does not take 2 weeks to deliver. I am getting this to replace a CRT that is currently being run at 1600x1200. If the picture on the catleap is as good as the CRT I will be extremely happy - the extra real estate will be a bonus.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMGRoadster*
> 
> F' it. I just ordered a Catleap from Green-Sum. Here is hoping it does not take 2 weeks to deliver. I am getting this to replace a CRT that is currently being run at 1600x1200. If the picture on the catleap is as good as the CRT I will be extremely happy - the extra real estate will be a bonus.


Let us know how it goes. I also want to order from Green-Sum but want to know how he/she has it packaged.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Added a couple of pics to the waterlogged skeleton build that show the refresh and the overall front. I will post more pics in the am once I get this wall mounted. The stand on the Catleap is serious garbage for my taste since I can notice the screen kind of wobble around if I bump my desk or the fat lady in the office next door gets up to hit the can (for the third time in an hour!)

I plan on doing more detailed pics of my wall mount solution over on that build log as well - so check it out if you're interested.


----------



## mikeawesome

anything one getting flashing pixels when watching a video or playing game?


----------



## SteveCme

I'm in Canada eh? My Achieva spent a day going through customs...... I don't know if it helped but Dreamseller valued it at $100 and didn't put any invoice in the box so when I went to the post office to get it there were no charges.


----------



## larrydavid

Can a Radeon 6950 push 100hz at native res? It would be slightly over 400mhz pixel clock.


----------



## Evilpoptart

I just bought a ACHIEVA Shimian today and already recieved a tracking number this guy i got mine from seems to have it down to get them out asap its leaving tomorrow so im sure about a week or so i would imagine from FED EX is sure a nice change of pace though


----------



## Evilpoptart

Im gonna buy another one next month as well i think they look slick


----------



## Sammael7

looks like mass effect 3 will be here before my monitor... this makes me sad. I ordered Thursday morning, but apparently that korean holiday screwed up the timing of the order, if I'd ordered a day earlier it might be here now. Looks like he just shipped my shimian with the tempered glass, got a tracking number but brings no info, just shows a window with no posts on the shipping process. Got mine from dream seller using korean post


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> anything one getting flashing pixels when watching a video or playing game?


That should be a video card/driver/settings/cable issue.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Does anybody know if my dead pixel is a dead pixel? Its black all of the time except for blue in those monitor testing programs. Right now I'm trying to fix it with one of those prorams that flash random colors but so far no luck. I can't press on the pixel with a pen or anything as it's the tempered glass Shimian.


----------



## ToastyX

Measurements and color information for the catleap:

The brightness ranges from 25 cd/m² to 315 cd/m². There are 30 levels of brightness, and each button press averages around 10 cd/m².

Native contrast is around 1025:1 in the middle of the screen. Calibration will bring that down to around 875:1 or higher, depending on the white point.

Native gamma is actually pretty close to 2.2 out of the box.

The native white point is too green, and the brightest white has a different hue from the rest of the grayscale. This is not unusual for LG IPS panels, but most IPS monitors with color controls have the default contrast set one or two notches below the brightest white to avoid this. Since this monitor has no color controls, it just shows the panel's native output. In my experience, the white point being too green is also common with LG IPS panels, but this can vary from panel to panel. These are the main reasons why it looks "off" to me out of the box. With calibration, it looks great.

Several points I should add, colorimeters are not totally accurate with white point measurements, and measurements can drift with age, so results can vary from unit to unit and between different colorimeters. The results can also vary on different parts of the screen since most monitors are not perfectly uniform. My particular panel is slightly redder at the top edge and slightly yellower at the bottom edge, but most of the middle is consistent. Colorimeters also need different filters for different backlights (especially for wider gamuts), so that also affects accuracy. This monitor's gamut is close to sRGB, so that's not a major problem.

I have three colorimeters:

Retail Eye-One Display 2 (oldest)
SpectraView-branded Eye-One Display 2
ColorEyes-branded XRite DTP94B

The SpectraView Eye-One Display 2 was unusable on this monitor. I don't know if this colorimeter is failing or if it just has different filters for wider gamut monitors, but it wanted to add way too much red.

The retail Eye-One Display 2 and the DTP94B were pretty close to each other. Both removed a lot of green along with some red, with the DTP94 leaving slightly more green. I always preferred the Eye-One Display 2 over the DTP94B because the DTP94B always left a little more green than I liked. The retail Eye-One's result looks more natural to me, but I have no way of knowing for sure which one is more accurate without a spectrophotometer.

Another problem I should mention is the Eye-One Display 2's brightness measurement drifts downwards when it gets warmer. The DTP94B doesn't have that problem, so I did the brightness measurements with the DTP94B. Black point measurements are also hard for colorimeters, so it's hard to get exact contrast values. The DTP94 only reports to two decimal places.

I don't usually like to post color profiles since colors can vary from unit to unit, but since this monitor benefits greatly from white point calibration and the gamma doesn't change much, I will include three profiles here (all gamma 2.2):

catleap-6500k.icm - This is the one produced by the retail Eye-One Display 2. Contrast is around 875:1.
catleap-d65.icm - This is the one produced by the DTP94. This one has slightly more green. Contrast is around 900:1.

*** Edit: I just noticed the Eye-One's profile makes blues purplish in color-managed programs, so the DTP94 (D65) profile is probably the better one to use. ***

To get 115-120 cd/m² with those profiles, use 10 button presses up from the lowest brightness.

catleap-native.icm - This one keeps the native white point while adjusting the rest of the grayscale to match. Since the white point can vary from unit to unit, use this if the other two profiles look strange to you. This one preserves the native contrast ratio.

To get 115 cd/m² with this profile, use 8 button presses up from the lowest brightness.

I also need to write up how to load these profiles. ATI/AMD GPUs are capable of displaying 8-bit color from a 10-bit LUT with dithering just like professional LCD monitors do, which allows you to calibrate without getting banding, but you'll need a third-party LUT loader because the LUT loader in Windows only supports 8-bit values. I don't know of a way to enable dithering with NVIDIA cards in Windows, so NVIDIA users will get some banding when using a color profile. Mac OS X enables dithering for both ATI/AMD and NVIDIA GPUs, so gradients should always be smooth there.

That leaves me with a conundrum:

ATI/AMD: no banding with calibration, but can only get 85 Hz
NVIDIA: banding with calibration, but can get 100 Hz

I wish there was some way to get one or the other to do both.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> anything one getting flashing pixels when watching a video or playing game?


i had that problem with my 5850s i upgraded drivers and it went away


----------



## Demented

That's my biggest reason for not going with the tempered glass model of either. It's yet another step in the manufacturing process, thus another chance for dust/damage of some kind. Plus, with dead pixel issues like CR has (sorry man, I feel for you, and hope maybe it fixes itself over time), the glass makes it impossible to massage/tap the pixel back into life.(which I had done on an older Acer monitor I had a long time ago, so I know it _can_ work.)

I'm still dreading any sort of issues with my Catleap, but the trigger has been pulled, so now it's time to see what I get!


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> Measurements and color information for the catleap:
> The brightness ranges from 25 cd/m² to 315 cd/m². There are 30 levels of brightness, and each button press averages around 10 cd/m².
> Native contrast is around 1025:1 in the middle of the screen. Calibration will bring that down to around 875:1 or higher, depending on the white point.
> Native gamma is actually pretty close to 2.2 out of the box.
> The native white point is too green, and the brightest white has a different hue from the rest of the grayscale. This is not unusual for LG IPS panels, but most IPS monitors with color controls have the default contrast set one or two notches below the brightest white to avoid this. Since this monitor has no color controls, it just shows the panel's native output. In my experience, the white point being too green is also common with LG IPS panels, but this can vary from panel to panel. These are the main reasons why it looks "off" to me out of the box. With calibration, it looks great.
> Several points I should add, colorimeters are not totally accurate with white point measurements, and measurements can drift with age, so results can vary from unit to unit and between different colorimeters. The results can also vary on different parts of the screen since most monitors are not perfectly uniform. My particular panel is slightly redder at the top edge and slightly yellower at the bottom edge, but most of the middle is consistent. Colorimeters also need different filters for different backlights (especially for wider gamuts), so that also affects accuracy. This monitor's gamut is close to sRGB, so that's not a major problem.
> I have three colorimeters:
> Retail Eye-One Display 2 (oldest)
> SpectraView-branded Eye-One Display 2
> ColorEyes-branded XRite DTP94B
> The SpectraView Eye-One Display 2 was unusable on this monitor. I don't know if this colorimeter is failing or if it just has different filters for wider gamut monitors, but it wanted to add way too much red.
> The retail Eye-One Display 2 and the DTP94B were pretty close to each other. Both removed a lot of green along with some red, with the DTP94 leaving slightly more green. I always preferred the Eye-One Display 2 over the DTP94B because the DTP94B always left a little more green than I liked. The retail Eye-One's result looks more natural to me, but I have no way of knowing for sure which one is more accurate without a spectrophotometer.
> Another problem I should mention is the Eye-One Display 2's brightness measurement drifts downwards when it gets warmer. The DTP94B doesn't have that problem, so I did the brightness measurements with the DTP94B. Black point measurements are also hard for colorimeters, so it's hard to get exact contrast values. The DTP94 only reports to two decimal places.
> I don't usually like to post color profiles since colors can vary from unit to unit, but since this monitor benefits greatly from white point calibration and the gamma doesn't change much, I will include three profiles here (all gamma 2.2):
> catleap-6500k.icm - This is the one produced by the retail Eye-One Display 2. Contrast is around 875:1.
> catleap-d65.icm - This is the one produced by the DTP94. This one has slightly more green. Contrast is around 900:1.
> To get 115-120 cd/m² with those profiles, use 10 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> catleap-native.icm - This one keeps the native white point while adjusting the rest of the grayscale to match. Since the white point can vary from unit to unit, use this if the other two profiles look strange to you. This one preserves the native contrast ratio.
> To get 115 cd/m² with this profile, use 8 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> I also need to write up how to load these profiles. ATI/AMD GPUs are capable of displaying 8-bit color from a 10-bit LUT with dithering just like professional LCD monitors do, which allows you to calibrate without getting banding, but you'll need a third-party LUT loader because the LUT loader in Windows only supports 8-bit values. I don't know of a way to enable dithering with NVIDIA cards in Windows, so NVIDIA users will get some banding when using a color profile. Mac OS X enables dithering for both ATI/AMD and NVIDIA GPUs, so gradients should always be smooth there.
> That leaves me with a conundrum:
> ATI/AMD: no banding with calibration, but can only get 85 Hz
> NVIDIA: banding with calibration, but can get 100 Hz
> I wish there was some way to get one or the other to do both.


Wow! Thanks for that ToastyX. I'll be sure to try them out when my monitor gets here.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

^ I was a little concerned, but received mine with the bubble wrap and it was perfect. No stuck pixels or other issues to report. I was so pleased I ordered another one earlier today! These are just beautiful and at this price point I figured two are exactly what I need (well, want at least!)


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's my biggest reason for not going with the tempered glass model of either. It's yet another step in the manufacturing process, thus another chance for dust/damage of some kind. Plus, with dead pixel issues like CR has (sorry man, I feel for you, and hope maybe it fixes itself over time), the glass makes it impossible to massage/tap the pixel back into life.(which I had done on an older Acer monitor I had a long time ago, so I know it _can_ work.)
> I'm still dreading any sort of issues with my Catleap, but the trigger has been pulled, so now it's time to see what I get!


Yeah, thats why I went for the same one Brucethemoose got, no glass and his panel was basically flawless.

My luck tends to run on the crappy side whenever I take any sort of risk like this, so atm I'm gonna be in panic mode until it gets here and I can plug it in and see it for myself.

Still hoping someone can get me the measurements I'm looking for on the back side so I'll know if I can use my old monitor stand on it. If I can't I'll probably have to go stand shopping.

Tom Petty said it best....."The waiting, is the hardest part......."


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> Measurements and color information for the catleap:
> The brightness ranges from 25 cd/m² to 315 cd/m². There are 30 levels of brightness, and each button press averages around 10 cd/m².
> Native contrast is around 1025:1 in the middle of the screen. Calibration will bring that down to around 875:1 or higher, depending on the white point.
> Native gamma is actually pretty close to 2.2 out of the box.
> The native white point is too green, and the brightest white has a different hue from the rest of the grayscale. This is not unusual for LG IPS panels, but most IPS monitors with color controls have the default contrast set one or two notches below the brightest white to avoid this. Since this monitor has no color controls, it just shows the panel's native output. In my experience, the white point being too green is also common with LG IPS panels, but this can vary from panel to panel. These are the main reasons why it looks "off" to me out of the box. With calibration, it looks great.
> Several points I should add, colorimeters are not totally accurate with white point measurements, and measurements can drift with age, so results can vary from unit to unit and between different colorimeters. The results can also vary on different parts of the screen since most monitors are not perfectly uniform. My particular panel is slightly redder at the top edge and slightly yellower at the bottom edge, but most of the middle is consistent. Colorimeters also need different filters for different backlights (especially for wider gamuts), so that also affects accuracy. This monitor's gamut is close to sRGB, so that's not a major problem.
> I have three colorimeters:
> Retail Eye-One Display 2 (oldest)
> SpectraView-branded Eye-One Display 2
> ColorEyes-branded XRite DTP94B
> The SpectraView Eye-One Display 2 was unusable on this monitor. I don't know if this colorimeter is failing or if it just has different filters for wider gamut monitors, but it wanted to add way too much red.
> The retail Eye-One Display 2 and the DTP94B were pretty close to each other. Both removed a lot of green along with some red, with the DTP94 leaving slightly more green. I always preferred the Eye-One Display 2 over the DTP94B because the DTP94B always left a little more green than I liked. The retail Eye-One's result looks more natural to me, but I have no way of knowing for sure which one is more accurate without a spectrophotometer.
> Another problem I should mention is the Eye-One Display 2's brightness measurement drifts downwards when it gets warmer. The DTP94B doesn't have that problem, so I did the brightness measurements with the DTP94B. Black point measurements are also hard for colorimeters, so it's hard to get exact contrast values. The DTP94 only reports to two decimal places.
> I don't usually like to post color profiles since colors can vary from unit to unit, but since this monitor benefits greatly from white point calibration and the gamma doesn't change much, I will include three profiles here (all gamma 2.2):
> catleap-6500k.icm - This is the one produced by the retail Eye-One Display 2. Contrast is around 875:1.
> catleap-d65.icm - This is the one produced by the DTP94. This one has slightly more green. Contrast is around 900:1.
> To get 115-120 cd/m² with those profiles, use 10 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> catleap-native.icm - This one keeps the native white point while adjusting the rest of the grayscale to match. Since the white point can vary from unit to unit, use this if the other two profiles look strange to you. This one preserves the native contrast ratio.
> To get 115 cd/m² with this profile, use 8 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> I also need to write up how to load these profiles. ATI/AMD GPUs are capable of displaying 8-bit color from a 10-bit LUT with dithering just like professional LCD monitors do, which allows you to calibrate without getting banding, but you'll need a third-party LUT loader because the LUT loader in Windows only supports 8-bit values. I don't know of a way to enable dithering with NVIDIA cards in Windows, so NVIDIA users will get some banding when using a color profile. Mac OS X enables dithering for both ATI/AMD and NVIDIA GPUs, so gradients should always be smooth there.
> That leaves me with a conundrum:
> ATI/AMD: no banding with calibration, but can only get 85 Hz
> NVIDIA: banding with calibration, but can get 100 Hz
> I wish there was some way to get one or the other to do both.


Great info ToastyX, hopefully if a separate thread gets created for the Catleap, this info will be top priority. Until then, brucethemoose should still add it to the OP.

I have AMD cards, so I'm happy if 85Hz is the limit. I was shooting for 75Hz anyways, so this gives me headroom.

I figure I'll give myself a full 30 days with the Catleap. I should be able to make a decision to keep/sell it by then.


----------



## stryker7314

Are all AMD cards limited to 85hz? I will get my catleap soon and will try it with a 7970. I will try with the dual link dvi and the displayport with an active dp to dual-link dvi adapter. Heres hoping it works since it has the ability to pull off 4096x2160. If anyone has anymore insight on this please let me know, also why is AMD limited by the ramdac if it's at 400mhz?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Are all AMD cards limited to 85hz? I will get my catleap soon and will try it with a 7970. I will try with the dual link dvi and the displayport with an active dp to dual-link dvi adapter. Heres hoping it works since it has the ability to pull off 4096x2160. If anyone has anymore insight on this please let me know, also why is AMD limited by the ramdac if it's at 400mhz?


I'd love to know this as well. If AMD cards can't run it at at 100hz, it'll be time to upgrade to Nvidia when the Kepler's come out.


----------



## BBGunWB

Grrrr.... says shipped march first, but didn't get tracking number until today, and the tracking number isn't showing ANY progress. *sigh* Hoping the March 6-March9 estimated date holds true!

BB


----------



## necriss

Thanks for those color profiles ToastyX, I noticed the overly green thing while playing HON. Hope the following looks correct


----------



## Willanhanyard

Does the CatLeap Q270SE from green-sum on ebay (the cheapest one) have tempered glass?


----------



## alricking

Dude there's no difference between tempered glass and non-tempered glass..Same freaken design all around beside your glass is made of "tempered." There is no visually advantages over non-tempered glass. Same shzit. Furthermore, who would care if its made of tempered glass or not cuz if you worrying about someone throwing a rock on your monitor or punching it hard then yes "tempered" glass is for you


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Dude there's no difference between tempered glass and non-tempered glass..Same freaken design all around beside your glass is made of "tempered." There is no visually advantages over non-tempered glass. Same shzit. Furthermore, who would care if its made of tempered glass or not cuz if you worrying about someone throwing a rock on your monitor or punching it hard then yes "tempered" glass is for you


Ah. What I thought was that the standard one came with that crappy plastic matte finish you get in most monitors where as I like the glossed (or in this case, glass) look and I thought you only got Glass if you bought the tempered glass model.

Considering it's not a touch screen and I don't have to worry about scratches, kinda feeling like that extra $25 is pointless now.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Ah. What I thought was that the standard one came with that crappy plastic matte finish you get in most monitors where as I like the glossed (or in this case, glass) look and I thought you only got Glass if you bought the tempered glass model.
> Considering it's not a touch screen and I don't have to worry about scratches, kinda feeling like that extra $25 is pointless now.


Tempered Glass models have more of a 'Mac' look to them, but offer another point of accidental dust/damage happening. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Dude there's no difference between tempered glass and non-tempered glass..Same freaken design all around beside your glass is made of "tempered." There is no visually advantages over non-tempered glass. Same shzit. Furthermore, who would care if its made of tempered glass or not cuz if you worrying about someone throwing a rock on your monitor or punching it hard then yes "tempered" glass is for you


I am not complete sure, but the tempered glass versions are the only versions that have flush screen correct? If so then...

I think the only real reason to go tempered glass is aesthetic. Flush glass screens "look" nicer. That holds on laptops like the macbooks, and it holds on pc notebooks like that new envy spectre



Does it make the screen higher quality? no

Does it make something look even slicker and nicer looking? yes, yes it does.

Is it worth the added risk of a chance at dust between the glass and panel layer? for many, no, but if someone did choose to go there, it is no different than choosing to add a sun/moon roof to a car, more complexity to the design, yet ANOTHER potential thing that might be broken or misaligned and just break down in the future, but there it is.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Thanks for those color profiles ToastyX, I noticed the overly green thing while playing HON. Hope the following looks correct


If you want to use Windows's LUT loader, you need to enable "Use Windows display calibration" in the Advanced tab, which is grayed out in the initial screen. You have to click "Change system defaults..." and go to the Advanced tab in there to enable it. Then it will load the profile's gamma correction. That won't affect full screen games though, and I don't know what the best solution for that is yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Are all AMD cards limited to 85hz? I will get my catleap soon and will try it with a 7970. I will try with the dual link dvi and the displayport with an active dp to dual-link dvi adapter. Heres hoping it works since it has the ability to pull off 4096x2160. If anyone has anymore insight on this please let me know, also why is AMD limited by the ramdac if it's at 400mhz?


The limit is in the driver, not the hardware. Single-link DVI is 165 MHz, so I guess they assumed dual-link DVI is 330 MHz (2x165). Dual-link DVI can actually go beyond that, and this monitor seems to be able to handle it.

I didn't mention this, but PowerStrip can control the video card's RAMDAC directly, bypassing any driver restrictions, so I was able to test it there. I was able to get up to 101.865 Hz, but PowerStrip has no way of telling Windows or the video driver about the new refresh rate, which causes too many problems. Aero gets choppy, and Refresh Rate Multitool runs at the wrong rate. I was able to work around those problems by activating the multimedia timer resolution of 1 ms (which also happens if Flash happens to be running in a browser), but programs that query the refresh rate will still get the wrong value. Also, if anything tried to change the refresh rate, the video card blanked out and I had to reboot.

My program tells the driver which resolution to use, so there are no problems other than the driver ignoring pixel clocks beyond 330 MHz. It seems NVIDIA's control panel lets you bypass that limit without things getting confused.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> If you want to use Windows's LUT loader, you need to enable "Use Windows display calibration" in the Advanced tab, which is grayed out in the initial screen. You have to click "Change system defaults..." and go to the Advanced tab in there to enable it. Then it will load the profile's gamma correction. That won't affect full screen games though, and I don't know what the best solution for that is yet.
> The limit is in the driver, not the hardware. Single-link DVI is 165 MHz, so I guess they assumed dual-link DVI is 330 MHz (2x165). Dual-link DVI can actually go beyond that, and this monitor seems to be able to handle it.
> I didn't mention this, but PowerStrip can control the video card's RAMDAC directly, bypassing any driver restrictions, so I was able to test it there. I was able to get up to 101.865 Hz, but PowerStrip has no way of telling Windows or the video driver about the new refresh rate, which causes too many problems. Aero gets choppy, and Refresh Rate Multitool runs at the wrong rate. I was able to work around those problems by activating the multimedia timer resolution of 1 ms (which also happens if Flash happens to be running in a browser), but programs that query the refresh rate will still get the wrong value. Also, if anything tried to change the refresh rate, the video card blanked out and I had to reboot.
> My program tells the driver which resolution to use, so there are no problems other than the driver ignoring pixel clocks beyond 330 MHz. It seems NVIDIA's control panel lets you bypass that limit without things getting confused.


Anyway the driver can be modded to accept higher pixel clocks? Is it gpu dependent or are all AMD cards limited by the driver? Kind of a bummer if not.


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> If you want to use Windows's LUT loader, you need to enable "Use Windows display calibration" in the Advanced tab, which is grayed out in the initial screen. You have to click "Change system defaults..." and go to the Advanced tab in there to enable it. Then it will load the profile's gamma correction.


Thanks got it working, using the native one as the other 2 look weird. Probably takes getting used to a different color temperature.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Thanks got it working, using the native one as the other 2 look weird. Probably takes getting used to a different color temperature.


I just noticed the Eye-One's profile makes blues purplish in color-managed programs, so the DTP94 (D65) profile is probably the better one to use. The native one was also created using the DTP94, so that should be okay too.


----------



## Somenamehere

Seconds away from pulling the trigger. Anyone want to comment on the square trade warranty ? Do people think its worth it ?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Ah. What I thought was that the standard one came with that crappy plastic matte finish you get in most monitors where as I like the glossed (or in this case, glass) look and I thought you only got Glass if you bought the tempered glass model.
> Considering it's not a touch screen and I don't have to worry about scratches, kinda feeling like that extra $25 is pointless now.


Nah, both are glossy as seen in the OP's case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Tempered Glass models have more of a 'Mac' look to them, but offer another point of accidental dust/damage happening. Not worth it in my opinion.


Yeah it was risky, but seeing as I was the first to get the tempered glass model... i didn't know the risks then, but I got lucky as I can't really tell where the piece of dust is...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> I am not complete sure, but the tempered glass versions are the only versions that have flush screen correct? If so then...
> I think the only real reason to go tempered glass is aesthetic. Flush glass screens "look" nicer. That holds on laptops like the macbooks, and it holds on pc notebooks like that new envy spectre
> Does it make the screen higher quality? no
> Does it make something look even slicker and nicer looking? yes, yes it does.
> Is it worth the added risk of a chance at dust between the glass and panel layer? for many, no, but if someone did choose to go there, it is no different than choosing to add a sun/moon roof to a car, more complexity to the design, yet ANOTHER potential thing that might be broken or misaligned and just break down in the future, but there it is.


True, but I think it looks so much sexier than my 25" TN panel next to it with a butt-ugly bezel. Do I regret it? Nope, not at all







(not that getting a 27" 1440p panel would result in any regret)


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Seconds away from pulling the trigger. Anyone want to comment on the square trade warranty ? Do people think its worth it ?


It won't apply. As much as people here want you to believe. Don't believe me? Ask squaretrade, or find out the hard way, when they simply refund you your $60 and you're stuck with a broken monitor


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Seconds away from pulling the trigger. Anyone want to comment on the square trade warranty ? Do people think its worth it ?


I thought for $54 bucks it was worth the peace of mind it gave me. Some have said that if/when the time comes you need it, they will tell you the warranty was invalid and refund your money for the warranty. I figure that's not THAT bad, as it would cover almost half the cost to ship it to Korea where there is a 1 year warranty on it.

However, if it is indeed valid, then it would seem the Square Trade warranty is a no-brainer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> It won't apply. As much as people here want you to believe. Don't believe me? Ask squaretrade, or find out the hard way, when they simply refund you your $60 and you're stuck with a broken monitor


What were the questions you asked the Square Trade rep, and if possible, could you give us contact info? When I was looking at the ST warranty, I was hesitant as well, but looked through it all, and could see nothing that makes my monitor not covered. They even say if the product "does not have a USA Warranty", which this product doesn't. I'm not saying you're wrong, but if you have some sort of documented proof, other than what's in the ST agreement, I'd like to see it.







It would definitely help new buyers with a more solid answer on the subject.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Anyway the driver can be modded to accept higher pixel clocks? Is it gpu dependent or are all AMD cards limited by the driver? Kind of a bummer if not.


If there's a way, I haven't found it. I doubt it's GPU dependent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> There appears to be micro-scanlines when running at 100hz. Don't have a camera capable of capturing them as they are extremely faint, need to squint to realize they are there. Doesn't affect normal use but can get annoying in photoshop, tends to be more prevalent on grayscale images than color. Simple fix is to swap back to 60hz. Might just be me, would be nice if someone could do an image quality test at varying refresh rates.


I know the lines you're talking about. The lines are actually still there at 60 Hz, just not as strong. I made a test image a while back:










Both halves are supposed to have faint horizontal lines, but on a monitor that has the lines, the lines on the monitor cancels out the lines in one half of the image and makes them stronger in the other half.

I wouldn't worry about them. I've seen those lines on most H-IPS panels, but hardly anyone seems to notice them.


----------



## Somenamehere

Trigger pulled, skipped the warranty. I'll post when I get it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Trigger pulled, skipped the warranty. I'll post when I get it.


Which did you get, and from which seller? Would be helpful for others to know, so we can compare as far as delivery times, packaging.


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> If there's a way, I haven't found it. I doubt it's GPU dependent.
> I know the lines you're talking about. The lines are actually still there at 60 Hz, just not as strong. I made a test image a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both halves are supposed to have faint horizontal lines, but on a monitor that has the lines, the lines on the monitor cancels out the lines in one half of the image and makes them stronger in the other half.
> I wouldn't worry about them. I've seen those lines on most H-IPS panels, but hardly anyone seems to notice them.


cool thanks for the explanation.


----------



## tiger101

my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite just got shipped, i ordered it on the 4th, lol faster than neweg, which i ordered the parts for my new pc build the same day as the monitor and they are still in order verification.


----------



## John-117

Dream-Seller screwed me over a bit. I paid on 2/28, it was "dispatched" on the 29th, ...got my tracking number 3/5 and today (3/6) my monitor is in Busanjin, whatever that city is. Oh, and the price has come down.
Still, if I get a good monitor and don't pay customs (he shipped with Korea Post---in my country, if shipping with DHL-Fedex-UPS from a non-EU country, you'll definitely pay) I won't mind.


----------



## tiger101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Dream-Seller screwed me over a bit. I paid on 2/28, it was "dispatched" on the 29th, ...got my tracking number 3/5 and today (3/6) my monitor is in Busanjin, whatever that city is. Oh, and the price has come down.
> Still, if I get a good monitor and don't pay customs (he shipped with Korea Post---in my country, if shipping with DHL-Fedex-UPS from a non-EU country, you'll definitely pay) I won't mind.


thats wierd-i got my tracking number today as well, i bout from dream-seller


----------



## psycheangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Dream-Seller screwed me over a bit. I paid on 2/28, it was "dispatched" on the 29th, ...got my tracking number 3/5 and today (3/6) my monitor is in Busanjin, whatever that city is. Oh, and the price has come down.
> Still, if I get a good monitor and don't pay customs (he shipped with Korea Post---in my country, if shipping with DHL-Fedex-UPS from a non-EU country, you'll definitely pay) I won't mind.


yeap me to, i paid on 2 march.
hmm about tax/custom i ask dream seller what price he marked in the parcel and he told me
'
Quote:


> The price value on the parcel was set as $100.
> If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. Thanks again. Have a good day!
> 
> - dream-seller


does green-sum marked the parcel at low price to ?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> Measurements and color information for the catleap:
> The brightness ranges from 25 cd/m² to 315 cd/m². There are 30 levels of brightness, and each button press averages around 10 cd/m².
> Native contrast is around 1025:1 in the middle of the screen. Calibration will bring that down to around 875:1 or higher, depending on the white point.
> Native gamma is actually pretty close to 2.2 out of the box.
> The native white point is too green, and the brightest white has a different hue from the rest of the grayscale. This is not unusual for LG IPS panels, but most IPS monitors with color controls have the default contrast set one or two notches below the brightest white to avoid this. Since this monitor has no color controls, it just shows the panel's native output. In my experience, the white point being too green is also common with LG IPS panels, but this can vary from panel to panel. These are the main reasons why it looks "off" to me out of the box. With calibration, it looks great.
> Several points I should add, colorimeters are not totally accurate with white point measurements, and measurements can drift with age, so results can vary from unit to unit and between different colorimeters. The results can also vary on different parts of the screen since most monitors are not perfectly uniform. My particular panel is slightly redder at the top edge and slightly yellower at the bottom edge, but most of the middle is consistent. Colorimeters also need different filters for different backlights (especially for wider gamuts), so that also affects accuracy. This monitor's gamut is close to sRGB, so that's not a major problem.
> I have three colorimeters:
> Retail Eye-One Display 2 (oldest)
> SpectraView-branded Eye-One Display 2
> ColorEyes-branded XRite DTP94B
> The SpectraView Eye-One Display 2 was unusable on this monitor. I don't know if this colorimeter is failing or if it just has different filters for wider gamut monitors, but it wanted to add way too much red.
> The retail Eye-One Display 2 and the DTP94B were pretty close to each other. Both removed a lot of green along with some red, with the DTP94 leaving slightly more green. I always preferred the Eye-One Display 2 over the DTP94B because the DTP94B always left a little more green than I liked. The retail Eye-One's result looks more natural to me, but I have no way of knowing for sure which one is more accurate without a spectrophotometer.
> Another problem I should mention is the Eye-One Display 2's brightness measurement drifts downwards when it gets warmer. The DTP94B doesn't have that problem, so I did the brightness measurements with the DTP94B. Black point measurements are also hard for colorimeters, so it's hard to get exact contrast values. The DTP94 only reports to two decimal places.
> I don't usually like to post color profiles since colors can vary from unit to unit, but since this monitor benefits greatly from white point calibration and the gamma doesn't change much, I will include three profiles here (all gamma 2.2):
> catleap-6500k.icm - This is the one produced by the retail Eye-One Display 2. Contrast is around 875:1.
> catleap-d65.icm - This is the one produced by the DTP94. This one has slightly more green. Contrast is around 900:1.
> *** Edit: I just noticed the Eye-One's profile makes blues purplish in color-managed programs, so the DTP94 (D65) profile is probably the better one to use. ***
> To get 115-120 cd/m² with those profiles, use 10 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> catleap-native.icm - This one keeps the native white point while adjusting the rest of the grayscale to match. Since the white point can vary from unit to unit, use this if the other two profiles look strange to you. This one preserves the native contrast ratio.
> To get 115 cd/m² with this profile, use 8 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> I also need to write up how to load these profiles. ATI/AMD GPUs are capable of displaying 8-bit color from a 10-bit LUT with dithering just like professional LCD monitors do, which allows you to calibrate without getting banding, but you'll need a third-party LUT loader because the LUT loader in Windows only supports 8-bit values. I don't know of a way to enable dithering with NVIDIA cards in Windows, so NVIDIA users will get some banding when using a color profile. Mac OS X enables dithering for both ATI/AMD and NVIDIA GPUs, so gradients should always be smooth there.
> That leaves me with a conundrum:
> ATI/AMD: no banding with calibration, but can only get 85 Hz
> NVIDIA: banding with calibration, but can get 100 Hz
> I wish there was some way to get one or the other to do both.


In the first post, ty.


----------



## eduardmc

i'm loving the tempered look after looking @ the macs. Now i'm kind of regreating ordering my capleat without since green is selling them with tempered glass now.


----------



## xdemi

Q for those with tempered glass - is the dust really that bad?

Pics would help - ty









This deal is too good to resist but have to make sure that the dust isn't that bad...


----------



## Tea1023

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Dream-Seller screwed me over a bit. I paid on 2/28, it was "dispatched" on the 29th, ...got my tracking number 3/5 and today (3/6) my monitor is in Busanjin, whatever that city is. Oh, and the price has come down.
> Still, if I get a good monitor and don't pay customs (he shipped with Korea Post---in my country, if shipping with DHL-Fedex-UPS from a non-EU country, you'll definitely pay) I won't mind.


what country you in?

I'm waiting to get confirmation from someone in Europe, but preferably Ireland. if I get hit, it'll be hard. customs here are scum. looking at another €100+ on top of what I paid.


----------



## malikq86

which of these monitors is best to get? i don't care for speakers..and im not sure about this tempered glass thing.


----------



## eduardmc

My tracking info start with EGXXXXXXX. Which website are you guys using to track it. my Tracking info was provided to me on sunday night would like to know where it is right now.


----------



## Tenkei

Thanks to this thread and many thanks to everyone who has been posting with information - I received my QH270 IPSB (Tempered Glass) from Dreamseller a few days back. It arrived double bubble wrapped and the box had only a slight graze from shipping. Ordered on 2/27/12, it shipped 2/28/12 and it arrived 3/3/12.

The monitor works fine, and it looks absolutely amazing







First time using IPS - amazing. It was not a perfect panel however - there was one dead pixel in the upper left side, and a spec of dust (a tiny bit bigger than a dead pixel) trapped under the glass in the lower right hand side. I also noticed last night a very low humming noise from the monitor. Is the hum a bad indicator btw?

That being said - none of the flaws are really noticeable unless I'm actually looking for it or putting my head behind the monitor near it to hear the hum. Besides that (dusty room), specs of dust are almost always on my monitors unless I clean them every 15minutes









The flaws to me are very minor, so I'm very pleased with the monitor







In fact, I ordered another one last night.

I use a Radeon HD7950 (Sapphire OC Edition http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1450&psn=&lid=1&leg=0 ). It has one Dual Link DVI output (which I'm using for the Achieva monitor), one HDMI and two Mini Displayports. I'll need to convert one of the Mini Displayports to Dual Link DVI to use the 2nd Achieva when it arrives (should be here by friday or saturday, already recieved a tracking number this morning).

Now I have a question. Have any of you used any reliable Mini-display port to Dual Link DVI converters? They seem pricey (generally about $100), and most of the reviews I've read about them indicates issues ranging from "snowiness", stops working after a short period of time, having to replug the converters and/or restart the system to get it working again, etc.... Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## AMGRoadster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> Measurements and color information for the catleap:
> The brightness ranges from 25 cd/m² to 315 cd/m². There are 30 levels of brightness, and each button press averages around 10 cd/m².
> Native contrast is around 1025:1 in the middle of the screen. Calibration will bring that down to around 875:1 or higher, depending on the white point.
> Native gamma is actually pretty close to 2.2 out of the box.
> The native white point is too green, and the brightest white has a different hue from the rest of the grayscale. This is not unusual for LG IPS panels, but most IPS monitors with color controls have the default contrast set one or two notches below the brightest white to avoid this. Since this monitor has no color controls, it just shows the panel's native output. In my experience, the white point being too green is also common with LG IPS panels, but this can vary from panel to panel. These are the main reasons why it looks "off" to me out of the box. With calibration, it looks great.
> Several points I should add, colorimeters are not totally accurate with white point measurements, and measurements can drift with age, so results can vary from unit to unit and between different colorimeters. The results can also vary on different parts of the screen since most monitors are not perfectly uniform. My particular panel is slightly redder at the top edge and slightly yellower at the bottom edge, but most of the middle is consistent. Colorimeters also need different filters for different backlights (especially for wider gamuts), so that also affects accuracy. This monitor's gamut is close to sRGB, so that's not a major problem.
> I have three colorimeters:
> Retail Eye-One Display 2 (oldest)
> SpectraView-branded Eye-One Display 2
> ColorEyes-branded XRite DTP94B
> The SpectraView Eye-One Display 2 was unusable on this monitor. I don't know if this colorimeter is failing or if it just has different filters for wider gamut monitors, but it wanted to add way too much red.
> The retail Eye-One Display 2 and the DTP94B were pretty close to each other. Both removed a lot of green along with some red, with the DTP94 leaving slightly more green. I always preferred the Eye-One Display 2 over the DTP94B because the DTP94B always left a little more green than I liked. The retail Eye-One's result looks more natural to me, but I have no way of knowing for sure which one is more accurate without a spectrophotometer.
> Another problem I should mention is the Eye-One Display 2's brightness measurement drifts downwards when it gets warmer. The DTP94B doesn't have that problem, so I did the brightness measurements with the DTP94B. Black point measurements are also hard for colorimeters, so it's hard to get exact contrast values. The DTP94 only reports to two decimal places.
> I don't usually like to post color profiles since colors can vary from unit to unit, but since this monitor benefits greatly from white point calibration and the gamma doesn't change much, I will include three profiles here (all gamma 2.2):
> catleap-6500k.icm - This is the one produced by the retail Eye-One Display 2. Contrast is around 875:1.
> catleap-d65.icm - This is the one produced by the DTP94. This one has slightly more green. Contrast is around 900:1.
> *** Edit: I just noticed the Eye-One's profile makes blues purplish in color-managed programs, so the DTP94 (D65) profile is probably the better one to use. ***
> To get 115-120 cd/m² with those profiles, use 10 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> catleap-native.icm - This one keeps the native white point while adjusting the rest of the grayscale to match. Since the white point can vary from unit to unit, use this if the other two profiles look strange to you. This one preserves the native contrast ratio.
> To get 115 cd/m² with this profile, use 8 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> I also need to write up how to load these profiles. ATI/AMD GPUs are capable of displaying 8-bit color from a 10-bit LUT with dithering just like professional LCD monitors do, which allows you to calibrate without getting banding, but you'll need a third-party LUT loader because the LUT loader in Windows only supports 8-bit values. I don't know of a way to enable dithering with NVIDIA cards in Windows, so NVIDIA users will get some banding when using a color profile. Mac OS X enables dithering for both ATI/AMD and NVIDIA GPUs, so gradients should always be smooth there.
> That leaves me with a conundrum:
> ATI/AMD: no banding with calibration, but can only get 85 Hz
> NVIDIA: banding with calibration, but can get 100 Hz
> I wish there was some way to get one or the other to do both.


Thanks for posting. Looking forward to getting the monitor and putting your hard work to good use.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Dream-Seller screwed me over a bit. I paid on 2/28, it was "dispatched" on the 29th, ...got my tracking number 3/5 and today (3/6) my monitor is in Busanjin, whatever that city is. Oh, and the price has come down.
> Still, if I get a good monitor and don't pay customs (he shipped with Korea Post---in my country, if shipping with DHL-Fedex-UPS from a non-EU country, you'll definitely pay) I won't mind.


Same is for me, i paid on 24th Feb, dispatched on 27th. via local postal service (BUSANJIN), arrived at outward office of exchange (international post office) on 29th, dispatched via air carrier (INCHEON) on the same day and arrived at the custom office on 5th March. I guess i'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tea1023*
> 
> what country you in?
> I'm waiting to get confirmation from someone in Europe, but preferably Ireland. if I get hit, it'll be hard. customs here are scum. looking at another €100+ on top of what I paid.


Dream seller is marking the package as gift with low value 100$, so even if you have to pay it will be only 21 $ / 16 EUR. I wouldn't be worried. In Belgium the customs are the same, they even call you to ask from where it is and what you have in the package.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> My tracking info start with EGXXXXXXX. Which website are you guys using to track it. my Tracking info was provided to me on sunday night would like to know where it is right now.


I've asked dream-seller which tracking website to use and this is the answer I got:

"If you want to check the tracking info by yourself, please go to visit the following website.

http://trackitonline.ru

If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. We'll try our best to help you out as far as we can. Thanks in advance. Have a good day!"


----------



## eduardmc

anyone interested, the total for 3 year warranty in squaretrade is only $58. The pay both way shipping and if they cannot fix it withing 5 days, they'll refund your money. I'm just waiting for mine to arrive and see if it is in good condition then i'll buy the warranty.


----------



## bosom

I think dream seller might be a little overwhelmed. I paid last Wednesday and my monitor just showed up on tracking today. I know they had a holiday in there, but he marked it as shipped Friday even though it wasn't actually shipped until Today.

Hoping I get it this week(shows in Busanjin) but I bet it's not until next week.

Also ME3 is amazing! I was really wanting to have the monitor before I started playing but I couldn't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> It won't apply. As much as people here want you to believe. Don't believe me? Ask squaretrade, or find out the hard way, when they simply refund you your $60 and you're stuck with a broken monitor


I contacted SquareTrade through email and over the phone. Both times I was told they would cover the monitor. Hopefully they stick to their word... definitely illegal if they don't.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinklepee*
> 
> I contacted SquareTrade through email and over the phone. Both times I was told they would cover the monitor. Hopefully they stick to their word... definitely illegal if they don't.


Thank you for going the extra mile so that some others can feel better!


----------



## JassimH

Hi! Does anyone who have the Catleap monitors measure the bezel width for me (on the side)? I'm debating whether to get 3. Thanks!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JassimH*
> 
> Hi! Does anyone who have the Catleap monitors measure the bezel width for me (on the side)? I'm debating whether to get 3. Thanks!


It's in this thread somewhere, not sure if bruce put it in the OP yet. It was I think 1" on the top and side, with 1.5" on the bottom. Don't quote me, but it's probably only a few pages back.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's in this thread somewhere, not sure if bruce put it in the OP yet. It was I think 1" on the top and side, with 1.5" on the bottom. Don't quote me, but it's probably only a few pages back.


youre right. its 1 on top/sides and 1.5 on bottom. its about 20-30 pages back at this point I think


----------



## vhxonline

Anyone get their monitors from green-sum yet? How is the packaging? And how fast does he ship? Ordered mine Friday and it still hasn't shipped. Just curious.


----------



## Radeon915

I ordered the Catleap from dream-seller, for $30,- more than the standard price with the guarantee that it will be checked beforehand to have no dead pixels or other flaws at all.
So now the only risks that are pretty much left is shipping it across half the globe, and the lifespan of the monitor itself. He'll send me an invoice with the fixed price soon, so I hope the package will be on it's way before the end of the week









I'll let you guys know how it goes, and if the extra $30 turns out to be well-spent..


----------



## Evilpoptart

This one that i bought as a legit FED EX number and i track mine by FED EX site for piece of mind i like the fact its sent by fed ex and i ordered it yesterday and its already on a plan to the USA so i cant complain yea i paid a little more but after this i dont mind at all. 395 is what i paid i got mine from this guy Dc_Samsungmall


----------



## davidtran007

Wish I didn't see this. Now debating on returning my S27A950D to get the Catleap...

The only downside I see is the warranty. Not really a fan of SquareTrade either.


----------



## Evilpoptart

It has a year parts and labor warranty like most monitors what i gather is these are the same monitors that the big companies use they just switch the names once they get here but 400 for a 27" is a risk im willing to take 400 for a bigger monitor and a IPS beats paying over a grand here for the same type of thing next year a different model will be out.

Holy crap, i ordered the monitor yesterday and today its in alaska already this guy doesnt mess around


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhxonline*
> 
> Anyone get their monitors from green-sum yet? How is the packaging? And how fast does he ship? Ordered mine Friday and it still hasn't shipped. Just curious.


I am wondering the same thing. On his site it says that there are 10 available but the estimated delivery date is Thu. Mar. 22 and Wed. Apr. 4.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I am wondering the same thing. On his site it says that there are 10 available but the estimated delivery date is Thu. Mar. 22 and Wed. Apr. 4.


He's always had pretty long delivery dates. However, I'm starting to think that his are maybe more 'realistic' in terms of actually arriving then. I have a tracking number from my Catleap from Dream-Seller, but nothing has changed in it. 3-7/3-12 is my estimate, so I'll check it again i a day or so.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> He's always had pretty long delivery dates. However, I'm starting to think that his are maybe more 'realistic' in terms of actually arriving then. I have a tracking number from my Catleap from Dream-Seller, but nothing has changed in it. 3-7/3-12 is my estimate, so I'll check it again i a day or so.


Good to know. I get a little jumpy when I spend $400 on a monitor from S. Korea.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Good to know. I get a little jumpy when I spend $400 on a monitor from S. Korea.


I'm not worried at all about it getting here, just when.


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhxonline*
> 
> Anyone get their monitors from green-sum yet? How is the packaging? And how fast does he ship? Ordered mine Friday and it still hasn't shipped. Just curious.


I'm in the same boat as you, except I ordered Saturday. Emailed him yesterday and he said it was ready and he would update me when it shipped. Nothing yet though.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Hi gang - I did a step-by-step tear down of the Catleap for mounting (removal of the arc, stand, etc.) You can check that out here - *CLICKY* - ENJOY!


----------



## votum

Just nought the catleap from green-sum. Can't really argue with less than 375 shipped. Plus he offers a 1 year warranty (maybe his bad english, probably meant a manufacturer warranty, but its clear as day in the posting there is a 1 year warranty so im not worried. 14 day exchange policy too)

Trying to sell my sig rig and build an ITX rig, some guy offfered an ipad2 for my current three monitors







I think I came out on top, eyefinity is a hassle anyway!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tinklepee*
> 
> I contacted SquareTrade through email and over the phone. Both times I was told they would cover the monitor. Hopefully they stick to their word... definitely illegal if they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for going the extra mile so that some others can feel better!
Click to expand...

I'll do a little digging on the subject, and update the post.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Hi gang - I did a step-by-step tear down of the Catleap for mounting (removal of the arc, stand, etc.) You can check that out here - *CLICKY* - ENJOY!


I'll put that in there soon too. Tapatalk isn't co-operating at the moment though.


----------



## linkthe2nd

Well, I just received mine, and was happy until I opened up a web page with a white background. On my bottom left hand corner, there is a small (huge in my eyes...) eyelash hair behind the glass panel.

Needless to say, I'm super pissed, and seriously wondering what I should now do. I bought the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB Quad HD 2560x1440 16:9 27" Monitor Tempered Glass version.

EDIT: Wow. Just wow. In my anger, I gave my monitor a couple of angry knocks (not usually recommended for monitors without tempered glass panels...) and the hair literally fell to the bottom, unobstructing my view completely.

That's some luck of mine. Now I'm just fine with this monitor.


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkthe2nd*
> 
> Well, I just received mine, and was happy until I opened up a web page with a white background. On my bottom left hand corner, there is a small (huge in my eyes...) eyelash hair behind the glass panel.
> Needless to say, I'm super pissed, and seriously wondering what I should now do. I bought the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB Quad HD 2560x1440 16:9 27" Monitor Tempered Glass version.
> EDIT: Wow. Just wow. In my anger, I gave my monitor a couple of angry knocks (not usually recommended for monitors without tempered glass panels...) and the hair literally fell to the bottom, unobstructing my view completely.
> That's some luck of mine. Now I'm just fine with this monitor.


Why are people still trying the tempered glass? I am glad you got lucky but it seems others are not so lucky. Not sure if its possible to open the case up and blow the dust out but the tempered glass version seems to have a horrible track record!

For any new people to this thread, tempered glass has the highest chance of not being amazing!


----------



## dakU

Damn, I bought a 3007WFP-HC yesterday for 450$, and just bought the catleap.

I'm currently running a 27' 120hz and was afraid of going back to 60hz.. but 90hz and 1440p just sounds too good to be true.

What should I keep!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Thanks to Toasty for doing the color profiles for the Catleap monitors. I may have missed how to install them in this seriously long thread so here is a quickie install procedure (Windows 7 - not sure about others).

Go to Display, Screen Resolution.
Select your monitor and click "*Advanced Settings*"
Select "*Color Management*" tab
Click "*Color Management . . .*" button
Click "*Use my settings for this device*" check box
Click "*Add*" under the "Profiles associated with this device" box.
Select "*Browse*" and select the color profiles you want to add - I added all three Toasty made so I could decide which one I liked.
With more than one profile in the box - simply click "*Set as Default Profile*" to make that one default.

Cheers! Again, a huge thank you to Toasty for these!


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Damn, I bought a 3007WFP-HC yesterday for 450$, and just bought the catleap.
> I'm currently running a 27' 120hz and was afraid of going back to 60hz.. but 90hz and 1440p just sounds too good to be true.
> 
> What should I keep!


I'm wanting to go to 120hz, but then I seen the Catleap at 95hz. Would I notice much difference? I know resolution and color. I only play FPS.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm wanting to go to 120hz, but then I seen the Catleap at 95hz. Would I notice much difference? I know resolution and color. I only play FPS.


I have a 120hz monitor and i bought this. 60hz ips- 2560x1440 resolution is MUCH better than 120hz TN. 120hz is smooth don't get me wrong but image quality is #1 in my book.


----------



## eduardmc

[Q] i received my tracking info on sunday and he said it was shipped in the email. My tracking info is not showing anything... not even "accepted". How long until u saw tracking information?


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm wanting to go to 120hz, but then I seen the Catleap at 95hz. Would I notice much difference? I know resolution and color. I only play FPS.


In all honesty, when I went from 60hz I never noticed a difference. Bugged the hell out of me. I kept seeing posts everywhere about how smooth 120hz compared to 60hz is, but I just couldn't see it. I was moving windows from side to side like a ****** just to see a difference.

But, couple months later, I played on my friend's (crappy) system, and could tell the difference between the monitors.

I can't believe I say this, but I think i'll sell the 3007WFP-HC and keep the catleap.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> In all honesty, when I went from 60hz I never noticed a difference. Bugged the hell out of me. I kept seeing posts everywhere about how smooth 120hz compared to 60hz is, but I just couldn't see it. I was moving windows from side to side like a ****** just to see a difference.
> But, couple months later, I played on my friend's (crappy) system, and could tell the difference between the monitors.
> 
> I can't believe I say this, but I think i'll sell the 3007WFP-HC and keep the catleap.


Really.... You must have bad vision cause going to into control panel and switching between 60hz and 120hz was like to different monitors. Even the window screen, mouse, drag, zoom in, out, scrooling everything was so freaking smooth in 120hz. I always thought and blame the crappy OS not to make thing smoother like an iphone or something similar but i see that limitation will always be 60hz. If you want smoother experience 120hz is the way to go.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Really.... You must have bad vision cause going to into control panel and switching between 60hz and 120hz was like to different monitors. Even the window screen, mouse, drag, zoom in, out, scrooling everything was so freaking smooth in 120hz. I always thought and blame the crappy OS not to make thing smoother like an iphone or something similar but i see that limitation will always be 60hz. If you want smoother experience 120hz is the way to go.


Yep. I was told I have bad vision countless times. My vision is perfect though, I guess some people can't see a difference.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> [Q] i received my tracking info on sunday and he said it was shipped in the email. My tracking info is not showing anything... not even "accepted". How long until u saw tracking information?


It took a full two days for me so I would say wait until tomorrow to see some movement. I have a tracking number now, but nothing online at - *CLICKY* - yet. Should be up for me by tomorrow. The little windows that pop from this link - just hit cancel and it will take you to the Korean EMS tracking page (I have no idea what I would be saying OK to!) Oh, and I am assuming you used Dreamseller or your item is being shipped via EMS.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> It took a full two days for me so I would say wait until tomorrow to see some movement. I have a tracking number now, but nothing online at - *CLICKY* - yet. Should be up for me by tomorrow. The little windows that pop from this link - just hit cancel and it will take you to the Korean EMS tracking page (I have no idea what I would be saying OK to!) Oh, and I am assuming you used Dreamseller or your item is being shipped via EMS.


Thanx, yes is dream-seller. I just tried the link and said that tracking info is not found. Does your tracking also starts with EGXXXXXX. If so then i'll give it a tried tomorrow. After you so tracking information in the tracking system, how long did it take you to received it?


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Hi gang - I did a step-by-step tear down of the Catleap for mounting (removal of the arc, stand, etc.) You can check that out here - *CLICKY* - ENJOY!


Thanks for the pics. It looks like the panel tilt can be adjusted by aligning those 2 screws at the top of the stem. The speakers are very small; how do they sound?


----------



## alricking

Thanks to Toasty for doing the color profiles for the Catleap monitors. I may have missed how to install them in this seriously long thread so here is a quickie install procedure (Windows 7 - not sure about others).

Go to Display, Screen Resolution.
Select your monitor and click "Advanced Settings"
Select "Color Management" tab
Click "Color Management . . ." button
Click "Use my settings for this device" check box
Click "Add" under the "Profiles associated with this device" box.
Select "Browse" and select the color profiles you want to add - I added all three Toasty made so I could decide which one I liked.
With more than one profile in the box - simply click "Set as Default Profile" to make that one default.

Cheers! Again, a huge thank you to Toasty for these!

Where can I get the 3 files to use for CatLeap???..since my Catleap just arrived would like to play around with your setting.


----------



## alricking

Where's the 3 files from toasty to play around with?


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Thanks to Toasty for doing the color profiles for the Catleap monitors. I may have missed how to install them in this seriously long thread so here is a quickie install procedure (Windows 7 - not sure about others).
> Go to Display, Screen Resolution.
> Select your monitor and click "*Advanced Settings*"
> Select "*Color Management*" tab
> Click "*Color Management . . .*" button
> Click "*Use my settings for this device*" check box
> Click "*Add*" under the "Profiles associated with this device" box.
> Select "*Browse*" and select the color profiles you want to add - I added all three Toasty made so I could decide which one I liked.
> With more than one profile in the box - simply click "*Set as Default Profile*" to make that one default.
> Cheers! Again, a huge thank you to Toasty for these!


That will set the color profile to use in color managed programs, but that won't load the profile's gamma correction. You also have to go to the Advanced tab and enable the "Use Windows display calibration" option. The option is grayed out in the initial screen, so you have to click "Change system defaults..." and go to the Advanced tab there to enable it.

However, that uses Windows's LUT loader, which only supports 8-bit values, so gradients will have some banding. I have an alternate method of loading the gamma correction using a third-party LUT loader. This takes advantage of the 10-bit LUT + dithering that AMD/ATI cards have, so gradients stay smooth. I'd like to know if there are any NVIDIA cards where you can use the LUT loader and still have smooth gradients.

I created a zip that includes the LUT loader from Argyll CMS along with the native and d65 color profiles: catleap-profiles.zip

1. Copy the "Color Profiles" folder to C:\ (if you want it somewhere else, you'll have to edit the "Load catleap" shortcuts)
2. Double-click one of the "Load catleap" shortcuts to load the corresponding profile.
3. Copy the shortcut you want to use to the Startup folder in the start menu if you want it to load automatically on boot.
4. If you want color management, you still have to go through the steps mentioned above to set the correct profile, but don't enable the "Use Windows display calibration" option if you're using this method.

You can use this image to test if gradients are smooth:


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Thanx, yes is dream-seller. I just tried the link and said that tracking info is not found. Does your tracking also starts with EGXXXXXX. If so then i'll give it a tried tomorrow. After you so tracking information in the tracking system, how long did it take you to received it?


Yes on the EMS tracking number - mine starts with EG (both do/did.) Here's what mine looked like:

19:49 29-Feb-2012 Posting/Collection BUSANJIN
Posting office zip code : 614013 Destination country : U.S.A
04:05 01-Mar-2012 Arrival at outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE
08:12 01-Mar-2012 Departure from outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE Dispatch number : 140
08:44 01-Mar-2012 Handed over to Air carrier INCHEON
09:15 01-Mar-2012 Received by Air carrier INCHEON
16:56 01-Mar-2012 Departure from Airport INCHEON
Flight date : 16:40 Thu 01 Mar 2012 (KST) Flight number : OZ214
10:23 01-Mar-2012 Airrival at Destination Airport SAN FRANCISCO
11:08 01-Mar-2012 Delivered to Destination Airport SAN FRANCISCO
14:29 01-Mar-2012 Arrival at inward office of exchange USSFOA
14:30 01-Mar-2012 Handed over to Customs USSFOA Customs retention reason : Other
15:45 02-Mar-2012 Departure from inward office of exchange USSFOA
08:30 03-Mar-2012 Arrival at delivery office
09:20 03-Mar-2012 Unsuccessful delivery

It gets delivered by the USPS so they tried to deliver on a Saturday when my offices were closed. I'm in Northern California so your results may vary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Thanks for the pics. It looks like the panel tilt can be adjusted by aligning those 2 screws at the top of the stem. The speakers are very small; how do they sound?


Panel tilt? Are you talking about with the stock stand? If so, it does have plenty of tilt, at least it did for me. I don't think you would need to adjust anything inside the unit itself unless you wanted to make serious modifications to the tilt of the stock stand. The two issues that were major for me where one, the tilt left to right of 1/4" - bugged the heck out of me and, two, the wobbliness of the stand itself. If anyone moved within 30 feet of my desk it made the monitor wiggle a little. Of course the only way I noticed this is due to the reflective nature of the bezel so it was quite distracting.

The speakers are fine for what I use them for - simple background. Not the best of course either. I was going to order the non-speaker version for my second monitor, but figured, what the heck - make them both match.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> That will set the color profile to use in color managed programs, but that won't load the profile's gamma correction. You also have to go to the Advanced tab and enable the "Use Windows display calibration" option. The option is grayed out in the initial screen, so you have to click "Change system defaults..." and go to the Advanced tab there to enable it.
> However, that uses Windows's LUT loader, which only supports 8-bit values, so gradients will have some banding. I have an alternate method of loading the gamma correction using a third-party LUT loader. This takes advantage of the 10-bit LUT + dithering that AMD/ATI cards have, so gradients stay smooth. I'd like to know if there are any NVIDIA cards where you can use the LUT loader and still have smooth gradients.
> I created a zip that includes the LUT loader from Argyll CMS along with the native and d65 color profiles: catleap-profiles.zip
> 1. Copy the "Color Profiles" folder to C:\ (if you want it somewhere else, you'll have to edit the "Load catleap" shortcuts)
> 2. Double-click one of the "Load catleap" shortcuts to load the corresponding profile.
> 3. Copy the shortcut you want to use to the Startup folder in the start menu if you want it to load automatically on boot.
> You can use this image to test if gradients are smooth:


Thanks for the final install advice Toasty. I tried this install and get banding with an nVidia GTS 250 card. I will be changing my current system to run 560tis in SLI and will try again once I make the switch.

EDIT: On my setup the "Use Windows display calibration" was already checked (and grayed out). I didn't make any changes there initially.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Thanx, yes is dream-seller. I just tried the link and said that tracking info is not found. Does your tracking also starts with EGXXXXXX. If so then i'll give it a tried tomorrow. After you so tracking information in the tracking system, how long did it take you to received it?


I brought mine same day as you eduard, still nothing shows for me too on the EMS tracker.... must have been that Korean Holiday, organising orders and returning emails dream seller must be a bit overwhelmed. Lets be patient and hope our monitors arrive in perfect condition, I wont mind so much then having had to wait....







:


----------



## omekone

just bought http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2 after hearing about how bad the stand is. Lets hope the monitor gets here in 1 piece now!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omekone*
> 
> just bought http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2 after hearing about how bad the stand is. Lets hope the monitor gets here in 1 piece now!


I especially love the part that is the title:

Adjustable Tilting SINGLE Desk Mount Bracket for LCD LED (Max 33Lbs, *10~23inch*)


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Why are people still trying the tempered glass? I am glad you got lucky but it seems others are not so lucky. Not sure if its possible to open the case up and blow the dust out but the tempered glass version seems to have a horrible track record!
> For any new people to this thread, tempered glass has the highest chance of not being amazing!


several people ordered before it was known that the tempered glass version had more issues with dust, and before it was known the catleap seems to have higher refresh rates

I did, had I known ALL the versions were glossy and that the catleap had better refresh rates, I'd have gone with that. As it stands, I hope my shimian with the tempered glass is flawless when it gets here.


----------



## omekone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I especially love the part that is the title:
> Adjustable Tilting SINGLE Desk Mount Bracket for LCD LED (Max 33Lbs, *10~23inch*)


IMPORTANT! Please note that the screen sizes listed are only approximations. The VESA pattern used to mount the display and the weight of the display are the primary indicators of whether a given display and mount are compatible. Please check the VESA pattern listed in your product manual to ensure that this mount will work with your display.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I especially love the part that is the title:
> Adjustable Tilting SINGLE Desk Mount Bracket for LCD LED (Max 33Lbs, *10~23inch*)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omekone*
> 
> just bought http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2 after hearing about how bad the stand is. Lets hope the monitor gets here in 1 piece now!


Just got that stand in the mail...you woiuld be better off trying to duct tape your monitor to the wall as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## kazenagi

My ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB from dreamseller came in today, took four days to deliver including the weekend. First thing I noticed, the bubble wrap REALLY helps, there were giant gashes along the bubble wrap so there would've probably been dents or even holes in the box if it weren't there. It came in perfect condition, no dead pixels and not even a speck of dust under the tempered glass. IPS looks gorgeous compared to the S27950D, good thing the samsung has a few more days for a refund going to be returning it and getting another Achieva or two







Can't go back to 1920x1080 anymore..



Spoiler: A couple pics


----------



## omekone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Just got that stand in the mail...you woiuld be better off trying to duct tape your monitor to the wall as far as I'm concerned.


mind posting pics? the reviews all said it was great for 26-27" tv/monitors.


----------



## dakU

Guys HELP!

I don't know whether I should keep the 3007WFP-HC 60hz I bought yesterday, or keep the catleap and hopefully get it to 85hz!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> My ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB from dreamseller came in today, took four days to deliver including the weekend. First thing I noticed, the bubble wrap REALLY helps, there were giant gashes along the bubble wrap so there would've probably been dents or even holes in the box if it weren't there. It came in perfect condition, no dead pixels and not even a speck of dust under the tempered glass. IPS looks gorgeous compared to the S27950D, good thing the samsung has a few more days for a refund going to be returning it and getting another Achieva or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go back to 1920x1080 anymore..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A couple pics


is yours tempered glass or not. cannot really tell from the pic, lighting can be tricky

From what seller did you order

rep on the headphones AKG Q701 which i also have. what amp are u using?
Edit: never mind, saw that you r using an M-stage.


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> is yours tempered glass or not. cannot really tell from the pic, lighting can be tricky
> From what seller did you order
> rep on the headphones AKG Q701 which i also have. what amp are u using?
> Edit: never mind, saw that you r using an M-stage.


Yup monitor's tempered, gotta love that flush.


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> My ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB from dreamseller came in today, took four days to deliver including the weekend. First thing I noticed, the bubble wrap REALLY helps, there were giant gashes along the bubble wrap so there would've probably been dents or even holes in the box if it weren't there. It came in perfect condition, no dead pixels and not even a speck of dust under the tempered glass. IPS looks gorgeous compared to the S27950D, good thing the samsung has a few more days for a refund going to be returning it and getting another Achieva or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go back to 1920x1080 anymore..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A couple pics


Could you take a picture of both monitors displaying the same thing side by side? I would like to see an example of how big the difference the resolution makes. My S27A950D might be going back as well


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omekone*
> 
> mind posting pics? the reviews all said it was great for 26-27" tv/monitors.


Its not that its not large enough.

The base is more than big enough its the design.

The vesa plate is mounted to a ball joint which is tightened around it by 3 screws...no matter how tight you make them you cant really get to monitor to sit upright very well. Maybe it you had a very light monitor....

Theres also the fact that even if you do get it to sit in a position you like...You cant change the monitors position AT ALL without undoing several screws.


----------



## Druidje

Guys, Dream-seller just replied to my question about the Crossover and he said he'll be able to offer it at the end of this week.
By the looks of it, the crossover looks much and much better than both the achieva and the catleap (the stand thingy, bezel etc)
Does anyone know whether or not the CrossOver has tempered glass?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Yup monitor's tempered, gotta love that flush.


You're going to make me reorder a catleap with tempered glass


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Could you take a picture of both monitors displaying the same thing side by side? I would like to see an example of how big the difference the resolution makes. My S27A950D might be going back as well


Achieva on the left Samsung on the right, sorry I don't have a better camera, my best one's probably my phone haha.


----------



## Evilpoptart

Left Korea yesterday from this guy dcsamsungmall and today its in alaska at this moment in time and cleared customs as well


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Guys, Dream-seller just replied to my question about the Crossover and he said he'll be able to offer it at the end of this week.
> By the looks of it, the crossover looks much and much better than both the achieva and the catleap (the stand thingy, bezel etc)
> Does anyone know whether or not the CrossOver has tempered glass?


It looks like it has tempered glass.
If I didn't already have my Yamakasi, I'd _so_ order a CrossOver.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Guys, Dream-seller just replied to my question about the Crossover and he said he'll be able to offer it at the end of this week.
> By the looks of it, the crossover looks much and much better than both the achieva and the catleap (the stand thingy, bezel etc)
> Does anyone know whether or not the CrossOver has tempered glass?


Good to know, those crossovers look nice. IDK about tempered glass, we haven't dealt with that brand yet.


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Achieva on the left Samsung on the right, sorry I don't have a better camera, my best one's probably my phone haha.


Wow. That's alot of real estate missing on the Samsung lol. Have you played around with the refresh rates yet? I know the Catleap can go up to about 100Hz. Not too sure about the Achieva. I'm curious if 20Hz will make a difference.

I'm currently running an S27A950D + U2311H (IPS 60Hz) and from my experience, going from 60Hz to 120Hz spoiled me. Everything just looks smoother on the Samsung but the only downside is the crappy viewing angles due to the TN panel.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> My ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB from dreamseller came in today, *took four days to deliver including the weekend*. First thing I noticed, the bubble wrap REALLY helps, there were giant gashes along the bubble wrap so there would've probably been dents or even holes in the box if it weren't there. It came in perfect condition, no dead pixels and not even a speck of dust under the tempered glass. IPS looks gorgeous compared to the S27950D, good thing the samsung has a few more days for a refund going to be returning it and getting another Achieva or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go back to 1920x1080 anymore..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A couple pics


4 days you say?

hmm, That means you ordered it Friday, I ordered it Thursday so I might get it in the mail today, hope springs eternal. I wonder if canada has less of a delay than the US for international shipments


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> 4 days you say?
> hmm, That means you ordered it Friday, I ordered it Thursday so I might get it in the mail today, hope springs eternal. I wonder if canada has less of a delay than the US for international shipments


That wasn't from order date, it was from the date the post office in Korea accepted the monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Guys, Dream-seller just replied to my question about the Crossover and he said he'll be able to offer it at the end of this week.
> By the looks of it, the crossover looks much and much better than both the achieva and the catleap (the stand thingy, bezel etc)
> Does anyone know whether or not the CrossOver has tempered glass?


Well if that's true I'm gonna kick myself for not waiting a bit.. Crossover looks gorgeous.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

^ Doubtful - if you see my post a few up (#1325) you can see my monitor arrived around 10am and was out of customs that afternoon. That's pretty quick in my book.


----------



## Wage

Anyone have any idea how the first page's poll compares to most other manufacturers' quality? Because I'm preparing myself to buy one, but I really don't like dealing with any visual problems when it comes to monitors. (I'm a videophile and cannot stand backlight bleed, dead/stuck pixels, or cracked/scratched frames.)


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> That wasn't from order date, it was from the date the post office in Korea accepted the monitor.
> Well if that's true I'm gonna kick myself for not waiting a bit.. Crossover looks gorgeous.


I dunno...pics here: http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=1294615&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=13735&cate_c3=14883&cate_c4=15045&keyword=crossover%20monitor

I think the tempered cat leap is better looking from the front, and much better from the back. And the crossover has an unknown refresh rate as opposed to the 100hz on the cat leap. So don't feel too bad about not waiting.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Which crossover are we talking about? There are plenty to choose from - *CLICKY* - I prefer my Catleap because it got here in one piece, it is oh so pretty, no dead pixels, no worrying about crap under the glass, and I have taken it apart and mounted it to my wall!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

By the way, what's the over/under on Korean Monitor Salesman trolls on this thread? Just curious.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> By the way, what's the over/under on Korean Monitor Salesman trolls on this thread? Just curious.


I was hoping one of the salesmen would reveal themselves in this thread. Any sellers out there? We'd love to hear your opinion.

If one of them posted on OCN, I would feel MUCH safer ordering from them, and they might get alot of sales. Hint hint.


----------



## eduardmc

Any pics of capleat tempered


----------



## Shurr

arg! I ordered and cleared payment Feb 29. Still no tracking! says shipped for 3 days now, but no tracking I WANT ITTTT. Tracking would help so i know what day it will arrive, I live in a no drop off area of LA. and my doorbell is broke and I live upstairs, so unless I know what morning its coming, I ALWAYS miss packages.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> arg! I ordered and cleared payment Feb 29. Still no tracking! says shipped for 3 days now, but no tracking I WANT ITTTT. Tracking would help so i know what day it will arrive, I live in a no drop off area of LA. and my doorbell is broke and I live upstairs, so unless I know what morning its coming, I ALWAYS miss packages.


Posting here won't get you a tracking number!







Who did you order from?


----------



## Falconetti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Which crossover are we talking about? There are plenty to choose from - *CLICKY* - I prefer my Catleap because it got here in one piece, it is oh so pretty, no dead pixels, no worrying about crap under the glass, and I have taken it apart and mounted it to my wall!


*Crossover 27Q LED* - Basic model. input: DVI-DUAL .Stand *only* allows for tilt function. 8 bit panel

*Crossover 27Q LED-P* - Input : DVI-DUAL. Full stand functions - *tilt , pivot , swivel , heigh adjustment*. 8 bit panel

*Crossover 27Q MLED* - Deluxe model with speakers. Input : HDMI,DVI-DUAL,RGB X2,COMPONENT,PC AUDIO IN Output : PC AUDIO OUT, SPDIF. Full stand functions. *8-10 bit panel* ?

Panel info on the 27Q MLED reads 8Bit 16,777,216 컬러, 10bit 10억7천만 칼라 .


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how the first page's poll compares to most other manufacturers' quality? Because I'm preparing myself to buy one, but I really don't like dealing with any visual problems when it comes to monitors. (I'm a videophile and cannot stand backlight bleed, dead/stuck pixels, or cracked/scratched frames.)


These are the same panels used in name brands you see here in the states supposedly. With any LCD panel, the larger the panel size, the greater chance for pixel issues, just like any other brand.

If you absolutely, positively must have a perfect panel, this probably isn't going to be for you, since you wont be able to return or exchange it easily, and it'll cost plenty to ship back.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Posting here won't get you a tracking number!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you order from?


dream seller. Im sure its on its way. I just know itll choose to arrive when I cant be here!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falconetti*
> 
> *Crossover 27Q LED* - Basic model. input: DVI-DUAL .Stand *only* allows for tilt function. 8 bit panel
> *Crossover 27Q LED-P* - Input : DVI-DUAL. Full stand functions - *tilt , pivot , swivel , heigh adjustment*. 8 bit panel
> *Crossover 27Q MLED* - Deluxe model with speakers. Input : HDMI,DVI-DUAL,RGB X2,COMPONENT,PC AUDIO IN Output : PC AUDIO OUT, SPDIF. Full stand functions. *8-10 bit panel* ?
> Panel info on the 27Q MLED reads 8Bit 16,777,216 컬러, 10bit 10억7천만 칼라 .


Are you one of our magic Korean sellers? Which panel is going to be made available by dreamseller? Do you know each other? Can you find out for the group?

Thanks!


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falconetti*
> 
> *Crossover 27Q LED* - Basic model. input: DVI-DUAL .Stand *only* allows for tilt function. 8 bit panel
> *Crossover 27Q LED-P* - Input : DVI-DUAL. Full stand functions - *tilt , pivot , swivel , heigh adjustment*. 8 bit panel
> *Crossover 27Q MLED* - Deluxe model with speakers. Input : HDMI,DVI-DUAL,RGB X2,COMPONENT,PC AUDIO IN Output : PC AUDIO OUT, SPDIF. Full stand functions. *8-10 bit panel* ?
> Panel info on the 27Q MLED reads 8Bit 16,777,216 컬러, 10bit 10억7천만 칼라 .


I hope it isn't one of these monitors. I recall seeing a post in this thread about a CrossOver monitor review that looked VERY good and still had a low price (It was like, 270$ I ain't sure in the g-market).
Can anyone dig up the review/pics of it?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> I hope it isn't one of these monitors. I recall seeing a post in this thread about a CrossOver monitor review that looked VERY good and still had a low price (It was like, 270$ I ain't sure in the g-market).
> Can anyone dig up the review/pics of it?


Is this the review you are referring to?
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ko&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.playwares.com%2Fxe%2F19660697&act=url

Model listed as 27QLED


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Is this the review you are referring to?
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ko&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.playwares.com%2Fxe%2F19660697&act=url
> Model listed as 27QLED


Yeah, that's it. It looked much worse on the google image results, lol.

Meh, I don't know. Can anyone read that and conclude if it has tempered glass?


----------



## Falconetti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Are you one of our magic Korean sellers? Which panel is going to be made available by dreamseller? Do you know each other? Can you find out for the group?
> Thanks!


Nope , Im not one of the magic korean sellers. But I do really hope that he make the *Crossover 27Q LED-P* available as you get full stand functions for a modest price difference compared to the basic *27Q LED* that offers tilt function only on its stand.


----------



## newpc

argh been 1 week now and my tracking number still isnt working.


----------



## Monocog007

I just placed my order on a *Achieva Shimian qh270 IPSBS from green-sum* this morning. It says March 22 - April 4 for the expected date, but when i emailed him this morning he said that ebay had the wrong date and that i would have it within 5 days?







Either way, I was impressed that he responded within 15 minutes of my order.

I'll make sure to keep you guys updated with the shipping times from green-sum.


----------



## alricking

HELP GUYS! just got my monitor..i pugged in ..nothing is turning on..no power!..whats going on..HELP


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> I just placed my order on a *Achieva Shimian qh270 IPSBS from green-sum* this morning. It says March 22 - April 4 for the expected date, but when i emailed him this morning he said that ebay had the wrong date and that i would have it within 5 days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I was impressed that he responded within 15 minutes of my order.
> I'll make sure to keep you guys updated with the shipping times from green-sum.


This post made my day i ordered yesterday and i was expecting march 22 lol thanks man!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> HELP GUYS! just got my monitor..i pugged in ..nothing is turning on..no power!..whats going on..HELP


Check the cable you added to plug it in and make sure that it works, and that it is fully into the brick. Also ensure that the cable is properly inserted in the back as well. I it still won't turn on, you _may_ have gotten a DOA.


----------



## alricking

GOT IT!..wow this monitor makes my eyes feel at ease....so far I don't see any kind of problem..a must buy 2012!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> GOT IT!..wow this monitor makes my eyes feel at ease....so far I don't see any kind of problem..a must buy 2012!


What was it?


----------



## alricking

Reason why it did not turn on was because you have to pug the back around thingy correct way or else it just won't take power.. I brought Catleap with speaker when it was selling for $439.90. Got damnz this monitor is soo sweet. It doesn't hurt your eye like most 27" monitor. Ordered from dream-seller. Great bubble wrap...


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> I just placed my order on a *Achieva Shimian qh270 IPSBS from green-sum* this morning. It says March 22 - April 4 for the expected date, but when i emailed him this morning he said that ebay had the wrong date and that i would have it within 5 days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I was impressed that he responded within 15 minutes of my order.
> I'll make sure to keep you guys updated with the shipping times from green-sum.


Did you get a tracking number. I ordered from Green-Sum but haven't gotten a a tracking number.


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Did you get a tracking number. I ordered from Green-Sum but haven't gotten a a tracking number.


I ordered this morning like 10.30am CST and so far no tracking number. When did you order?


----------



## Geglamash

I wonder how much lower these guys are willing to go to make a sale.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> I ordered this morning like 10.30am CST and so far no tracking number. When did you order?


I ordered yesterday about the same time.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I wonder how much lower these guys are willing to go to make a sale.


I'm tempted to pick up another as well. Perhaps a tempered glass model to see if I get lucky. Another user said one seller would be carrying the CrossOver at some point, so maybe I should wait for that.

How's you're screen smudge thing? did it ever go away fully?


----------



## alricking

CONFIRMED!!! CATLEAP w/ speaker...that i ordered from Dream-seller..does support 97hz!! if you try to set it any higher then it failed through Nvidia. I have nvidia 9300. IPS + 97hz+ $439= DON't even think about it just pull the trigger and buy it..the best upgrade of your life...GOD game look so ***en awesome..I never going go back to 1920x1080 and TN...


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'm tempted to pick up another as well. Perhaps a tempered glass model to see if I get lucky. Another user said one seller would be carrying the CrossOver at some point, so maybe I should wait for that.
> How's you're screen smudge thing? did it ever go away fully?


99% rubbing alcohol, a microfiber cloth, and patience took care of the streaking.
Try not to touch the screen if you can help it!







It can be a bit tricky to clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> CONFIRMED!!! CATLEAP w/ speaker...that i ordered from Dream-seller..does support 97hz!! if you try to set it any higher then it failed through Nvidia. I have nvidia 9300. IPS + 97hz+ $439= DON't even think about it just pull the trigger and buy it..the best upgrade of your life...GOD game look so ***en awesome..I never going go back to 1920x1080 and TN...


You guys have some huge knockers to push these things past specifications considering the warranty situation haha.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> 99% rubbing alcohol, a microfiber cloth, and patience took care of the streaking.
> Try not to touch the screen if you can help it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be a bit tricky to clean.
> You guys have some huge knockers to push these things past specifications considering the warranty situation haha.


Aren't these glossy screens like the glossy screens of some laptops (like my 7740G)? Or is there some weird coating on them?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Aren't these glossy screens like the glossy screens of some laptops (like my 7740G)? Or is there some weird coating on them?


They're glossy, but they didn't like my Monster screen cleaner though. I've used it on AG screens, Macbooks, and other LCDs and it worked like a charm. But this Yamakasi was a no-go. Like washing a window with dirty water.


----------



## mikeawesome

anyone able to access BIOS with this monitor? my screen would only recieve signal when its at the log on screen


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> They're glossy, but they didn't like my Monster screen cleaner though. I've used it on AG screens, Macbooks, and other LCDs and it worked like a charm. But this Yamakasi was a no-go. Like washing a window with dirty water.


See, I've cleaned my laptop's screen with plain water since day one, and I haven't had any streaks or anything. Cleans it up perfectly for me. I think I'll be giving plain old H2O a chance before 99% alcohol. Thanks for the tips in case water doesn't do the trick for me.


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Did you get a tracking number. I ordered from Green-Sum but haven't gotten a a tracking number.


I ordered on Saturday and no tracking number yet. He said he would give me and update today... but no luck with that. I'm hoping he ships them and forgets to update the tracking info...


----------



## B33ker

I ordered on the 3rd and didn't get a tracking number for 3 days, at this point the package has made 2 stops from the looks of it but still hasn't left Korean soil

I'm guessing they are taking several orders over a couple of days and sending out bulk shipments which may explain some of the delay. Easier to ship a small pallet of 20 then to ship 20 singles, prolly cheaper too.

My order was from Dreamseller for a base Achieva model, no glass.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc*
> 
> argh been 1 week now and my tracking number still isnt working.


Not a week yet, but my tracking number isn't working either. Grrrrr..... Classic.

BB


----------



## Geglamash

I see there's a white tempered glass Shimian up there now.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I asked dream-seller about my dead pixel (I though it was black but it seems to be able to show the color blue) and about the small amount of dust in my tempered glass Shimian and this is what he said:
"Dear ____________________,

Hi!
Thanks for your message.
By the way, sorry for the inconvenience with the product.
As we don't open your product box and check it before dispatching, we are sorry to hear that.

Let me introduce you the regulation about this product in Korea. We contacted the manufacturers of this monitor and they answered back to us as the following story.

About the dead pixel, up to 10 pcs of dead pixel, manufacturers of monitors in Korea don't replace the monitor with dead pixel with a new replacement. It's a part of law in Korea. We are really sorry for this inconvenience.

And QH270-IPSB tempered glass monitors are mostly used at PC rooms in Korea. Monitors at PC rooms are used for PC games, and to PC gamers, dust inside the glass is not a big problem to play computer game. So the owners of PC rooms don't care much about dust in monitor glass and therefore, manufacturers don't have any regulation with the dust in monitors and they don't take return back the product with dust. Sorry for this inconvenience.

Again, we are sincerely sorry for this inconvenience. We'll wait for your reply. Please send a message back to us. If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. Or, if you have any other idea, please tell us. We'll listen to it. We'll try our best to help you out as far as we can. Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,

- dream-seller"

I honestly wasn't even planning on returning the monitor because of the dead pixel. It bothers me very little. Unlike being a bright blue dot in the middle of my screen, the dead pixel is black and the high ppi makes it barely noticeable. in fact, I only see it when browsing.

EDIT: It still saddens me that I'll be stuck with a black dot near the middle of my monitor since I had as much of a chance as anybody to get a flawless one but ended up with a flawed monitor. Who knows, maybe the dead pixel will go away after a while or one day I'll take the thing apart and try to massage the area around the pixel and see if anything happens.


----------



## L D4WG

^^ That is a bad response...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> ^^ That is a bad response...


It's not a bad response at all. There's a risk involved with these monitors. Their dead pixel count before they replace/repair is a little higher, but different standards for different companies. If we were going to get the same coverage as some brands like Dell or HP, we'd be paying a lot more for those extras.

Side question: I know that some have ordered the Catleap with tempered glass but I don't think we have any actual photos. As soon as someone gets theirs, PLEASE post pics. I have a regular Catleap coming, but might take the risk for a tempered glass model.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> ^^ That is a bad response...


Honestly, most monitor companies have those same policies.. http://www.tested.com/news/we-uncover-the-dead-pixel-policies-for-every-major-lcd-maker/1337/
It's not uncommon to need 5-10 dead pixels before the manufacturer will replace it. The difference is that here, you can usually take the monitor back to the store for a no-questions replacement within 30 days. And dream-seller does show a 14-day return time for a refund.. it's just you have to pay for shipping.


----------



## quentin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I asked dream-seller about my dead pixel (I though it was black but it seems to be able to show the color blue) and about the small amount of dust in my tempered glass Shimian and this is what he said:
> "Dear ____________________,
> Hi!
> Thanks for your message.
> By the way, sorry for the inconvenience with the product.
> As we don't open your product box and check it before dispatching, we are sorry to hear that.
> Let me introduce you the regulation about this product in Korea. We contacted the manufacturers of this monitor and they answered back to us as the following story.
> About the dead pixel, up to 10 pcs of dead pixel, manufacturers of monitors in Korea don't replace the monitor with dead pixel with a new replacement. It's a part of law in Korea. We are really sorry for this inconvenience.
> And QH270-IPSB tempered glass monitors are mostly used at PC rooms in Korea. Monitors at PC rooms are used for PC games, and to PC gamers, dust inside the glass is not a big problem to play computer game. So the owners of PC rooms don't care much about dust in monitor glass and therefore, manufacturers don't have any regulation with the dust in monitors and they don't take return back the product with dust. Sorry for this inconvenience.
> Again, we are sincerely sorry for this inconvenience. We'll wait for your reply. Please send a message back to us. If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. Or, if you have any other idea, please tell us. We'll listen to it. We'll try our best to help you out as far as we can. Thanks in advance.
> Best Regards,
> - dream-seller"
> I honestly wasn't even planning on returning the monitor because of the dead pixel. It bothers me very little. Unlike being a bright blue dot in the middle of my screen, the dead pixel is black and the high ppi makes it barely noticeable. in fact, I only see it when browsing.
> EDIT: It still saddens me that I'll be stuck with a black dot near the middle of my monitor since I had as much of a chance as anybody to get a flawless one but ended up with a flawed monitor. Who knows, maybe the dead pixel will go away after a while or one day I'll take the thing apart and try to massage the area around the pixel and see if anything happens.


You could try that, but if it doesn't work perhaps you could sell the monitor as-is for lower than you bought it, get most of your money back, and buy another one. Rolling the dice again, but hey, it's might be worth a shot depending on how much it bothers you. It's a fantastic monitor at literally half the price of anything you can get stateside, only difference is that it doesn't have a practical warranty. You could consider buying the 2nd monitor your "warranty"


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quentin*
> 
> You could try that, but if it doesn't work perhaps you could sell the monitor as-is for lower than you bought it, get most of your money back, and buy another one. Rolling the dice again, but hey, it's might be worth a shot depending on how much it bothers you. It's a fantastic monitor at literally half the price of anything you can get stateside, only difference is that it doesn't have a practical warranty. You could consider buying the 2nd monitor your "warranty"


good suggestion. Only problem is I'm a 15 year old that takes months to make enough cash to buy myself a present like the Shimian monitor I bought just now. Also, I'll have to pay US shipping as well to ship the monitor to the buyer and I'n the end of everything I'll have an estimated a little over $300. Lose $100 for 1 dead pixel? What if that dead pixel goes away the next day? What if I suddenly experience a drop in vision and go from 20/20 to.... I don't know but you get the point. Hell, I'm sure if dream seller starts selling the same monitors but with a guaranteed 1 dead pixel for $100 less everybody here would be jumping on the monitors.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Just noticed the dates listed by Dreamseller for my second catleap - as someone posted above it appears he is group shipping his items. Mine was ordered March 5 and he told me it will ship March 7 with my tracking number to be active on March 8. If this is true, and based on my first monitor's shipping timeline, I should have in hand Monday, March 12 (my first one only took 3 days to get to my door - of course it was Saturday and my office was closed, but still it was Feb 29 order date, March 1 ship date, March 3 failed delivery date - I am in Nor Cal so you may have to wait!)


----------



## Remix65

if you're not happy with the product you received, return it.

the seller's description doesnt mention anything about an acceptable 5 dead pixel. these are the seller's own words "If it has some faulty in manufacturing process, we will exchange it or fix it for FREE.".

the seller will always try to cover his ass... regardless of what they say ebay will almost always side with the buyer.

then again this is the risk you take with these monitors. these sellers are not dell or hp who will cover a dead pixel. its up to the buyer whether they want to pay over a $100 shipping for a dead pixel.


----------



## Johnny Utah

It's funny how cheap these things are in South Korea, yet we have only 3 companies that sell them in western markets and all at a high premium. The fact that not a single value brand has brought one to market tells me there's gotta be some kind of backroom exclusivity deals between LG and companies like Dell, Apple and HP regarding western markets.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Utah*
> 
> It's funny how cheap these things are in South Korea, yet we have only 3 companies that sell them in western markets and all at a high premium. The fact that not a single value brand has brought one to market tells me there's gotta be some kind of backroom exclusivity deals between LG and companies like Dell, Apple and HP regarding western markets.


Agreed - it seems we are just getting gouged because they can get away with it - until now! As they say - no risk, no reward.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Agreed - it seems we are just getting gouged because they can get away with it - until now! As they say - no risk, no reward.


Never give up! Never surrender!!


----------



## Remix65

but hp and dell take care of their customers until they're satisfied and covered for 3 years. some of the korean ebay guys could just intentionally gather up all flawed monitors and dump them on the international market hoping the buyers wont send them back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/260#post_16560260


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> but hp and dell take care of their customers until they're satisfied and covered for 3 years. some of the korean ebay guys could just intentionally gather up all flawed monitors and dump them on the international market hoping the buyers wont send them back.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/260#post_16560260


True, buying from HP, Dell will give you _*better*_ peace of mind, especially if you ever need to use the warranty. However, the fun/risk of these is getting a monitor that works flawlessly (or at least in the owner's opinion), never needing to use the warranty, and saving a lot of money.

At least that's the way I look at it.


----------



## Johnny Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> but hp and dell take care of their customers until they're satisfied and covered for 3 years. some of the korean ebay guys could just intentionally gather up all flawed monitors and dump them on the international market hoping the buyers wont send them back.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/260#post_16560260


Are you just going to keep saying the same thing over and over until we all agree with you?

Ok we get it, you aren't comfortable importing a monitor. Thanks for your input. You can leave the rest of us to take our chances because you aren't contributing anything useful. I'm sure you can do better things with your time than yell about how we're all gonna get screwed when several people are satisfied with their purchase.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> but hp and dell take care of their customers until they're satisfied and covered for 3 years. some of the korean ebay guys could just intentionally gather up all flawed monitors and dump them on the international market hoping the buyers wont send them back.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/260#post_16560260


OCN is all about getting the best hardware for the lowest price and overclocking the hell out of it. Exactly what this monitor offers, you can stick with HP and Dell.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> arg! I ordered and cleared payment Feb 29. Still no tracking! says shipped for 3 days now, but no tracking I WANT ITTTT. Tracking would help so i know what day it will arrive, I live in a no drop off area of LA. and my doorbell is broke and I live upstairs, so unless I know what morning its coming, I ALWAYS miss packages.


I also ordered from dream seller. Ordered on 3/2 and got a Tracking number Sunday night. The tracking number still isn't working.

Has anyone received their monitor with a tracking number that never went active? I'm just hoping it will show up at my door this week.


----------



## psycheangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiNiaRiS*
> 
> I also ordered from dream seller. Ordered on 3/2 and got a Tracking number Sunday night. The tracking number still isn't working.
> Has anyone received their monitor with a tracking number that never went active? I'm just hoping it will show up at my door this week.


same with me still no data in korea post website ordered in 2 march


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiNiaRiS*
> 
> I also ordered from dream seller. Ordered on 3/2 and got a Tracking number Sunday night. The tracking number still isn't working.
> Has anyone received their monitor with a tracking number that never went active? I'm just hoping it will show up at my door this week.


Bought my Catleap from dream-seller 3-4. Estimated shipping of 3-7/3-12. I have a tracking number, but no info on it yet. Playing the waiting game, and checking it periodically for updates.


----------



## Remix65

it'll show up when it shows up. only worry about new sellers. power sellers ship. one guy here canceled their order but seller had already shipped.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Got this email from dream-seller today regarding the tracking, I ordered last Saturday 3rd March.

Hi!
Thanks for your message.
By the way, sorry for the inconvenience.
We checked your tracking number and found out that manufacturers already put your tracking number on ebay website. However, because of the Korea Post's delay of pickup system, your product was accepted by March 7th and you will be able to check your tracking number by March 8th. So would you check your tracking number again by then, please?
We are sincerely sorry for this kinds of delay. We beg your understanding in advance. If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. We'll try our best to help you out as far as we can. Thank in advance.
Best Regards,

- dream-seller


----------



## youra6

There are more newbies here than in our giveaway threads.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> There are more newbies here than in our giveaway threads.


That's because if you search 'catleap monitor' or 'shimian monitor' on Google, this thread is a result in the top 5 or 10.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Got this email from dream-seller today regarding the tracking, I ordered last Saturday 3rd March.
> Hi!
> Thanks for your message.
> By the way, sorry for the inconvenience.
> We checked your tracking number and found out that manufacturers already put your tracking number on ebay website. However, because of the Korea Post's delay of pickup system, your product was accepted by March 7th and you will be able to check your tracking number by March 8th. So would you check your tracking number again by then, please?
> We are sincerely sorry for this kinds of delay. We beg your understanding in advance. If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. We'll try our best to help you out as far as we can. Thank in advance.
> Best Regards,
> - dream-seller


Got the exact same message. Less worried now. But jonesing even more.









BB


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's because if you search 'catleap monitor' or 'shimian monitor' on Google, this thread is a result in the top 5 or 10.


Jeremy Lin of monitors.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> Got the exact same message. Less worried now. But jonesing even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB


Same. I was hoping I'd be able to get it this week though, but looks like probably not. Friday if I'm super lucky but probably more like early next week :\


----------



## jumpdownlow

Hmm, how would one go about making a custom vesa backplate for the monitor.


----------



## davidtran007

Will running higher refresh rates on these monitors shorten the lifespan or damage it in the long term?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Will running higher refresh rates on these monitors shorten the lifespan or damage it in the long term?


No one knows, no one has owned one long enough to tell you that


----------



## tiger101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> HELP GUYS! just got my monitor..i pugged in ..nothing is turning on..no power!..whats going on..HELP


do rememeber it is a korean plug c type, so you need an adapter.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Will running higher refresh rates on these monitors shorten the lifespan or damage it in the long term?


I think that's a given. If you have a 3ghz processor and run it at lower voltage and 2ghz, it'll last longer. If you up the voltage and run it at 4ghz, it'll die sooner. If you run it at 3.2ghz and don't up the voltage, you're still going to kill it sooner. But in all those scenario's, how much of an effect each action has, is different.

So in short, yes. Running it at 100hz while it's intended to run at 60hz will kill it sooner. But probably not proportionally sooner. ie. Just because it's running 66% higher hz, doesn't mean a 5 year lifespan turns into a 3 year lifespan. It could turn it into a 4.5 year lifespan. Or...we never know...it could make it a 1 year lifespan. There are always risks and known reduced lifespan for all items we OC. I have a CPU that can't run on default bios settings anymore. It will only work if I up the voltage to it. Thanks to years of OC'ing. Video cards and CPU's see a quicker reduction in performance output over time as well, the more you OC them. But...this is overclock.net. We kinda like doing this sort of thing. And the risk involved is what makes it all so much fun. Because due to that risk, the majority of people won't do the same, and can't tout the same level of performance as we get from our gear. Even if our gear doesn't last as long.

To recap, yes. Shorter lifespan. No idea how much shorter. But regardless, well worth it. Can't beat an IPS 2560x1440 100hz display for $374 shipped...really...

Cheers.


----------



## Coolwaters

Catleap has better stand but Achieva Shimian has VESA mount.. cant decide =(

i will most likely get the Achieva Shimian though. the temper glass looks so nice.
would such if it broke though..

does anyone know which monitor comes in HDMI?


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> Catleap has better stand but Achieva Shimian has VESA mount.. cant decide =(
> i will most likely get the Achieva Shimian though. the temper glass looks so nice.
> would such if it broke though..
> does anyone know which monitor comes in HDMI?


I don't think any of the cheap ones come with HDMI, it's just the 700$ models that come with HDMI.

If you're looking for a nice stand, wait till the end of the week so Dreamseller will sell Cross-Overs, much better stands imo lol


----------



## Willanhanyard

What kind of adapter do you need for US 120v?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> What kind of adapter do you need for US 120v?


I know it's a lot of info, but most is on page one. You just need a normal PSU or monitor plug to plug into the brick they supply you with.


----------



## TwiggLe

Anyone ordering on ebay should leave OCN in the feedback for the sellers for other's to see that you had a good purchase with them.

I'm still on the fence about getting one. Mostly as I'm not sure how well my HD6850 will push that res for games..


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> *Catleap has better stand* but Achieva Shimian has VESA mount.. cant decide =(
> i will most likely get the Achieva Shimian though. the temper glass looks so nice.
> would such if it broke though..
> does anyone know which monitor comes in HDMI?


No, I think you are wrong. I haven't seen neither with my own eyes, but some people have gotten Catleaps that lean on one side.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> No, I think you are wrong. I haven't seen neither with my own eyes, but some people have gotten Catleaps that lean on one side.


lol im not wrong at all. i said better..
not the best.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> lol im not wrong at all. i said better..
> not the best.


Whatever, for me if a stand can't keep the monitor level, it's worthless.
When I get my Shimian, I'll tell you guys what I think of the stand.


----------



## cRaZyEddie187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> but hp and dell take care of their customers until they're satisfied and covered for 3 years. some of the korean ebay guys could just intentionally gather up all flawed monitors and dump them on the international market hoping the buyers wont send them back.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/260#post_16560260


Getting this monitor is a little like playing poker... peeking down and seeing that you got POCKET ACES! How the hell could you not go ALL IN???

The calculated risk is about the same... so I also ordered a Catleap









Here's to smoking my GPU's!!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> No, I think you are wrong. I haven't seen neither with my own eyes, but some people have gotten Catleaps that lean on one side.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Whatever, for me if a stand can't keep the monitor level, it's worthless.
> When I get my Shimian, I'll tell you guys what I think of the stand.


I think that issue can easily be resolved by trimming the one screw with a dremel. That's what I plan on doing _if_ that happens to me.


----------



## ganachain

Shimian stand is not terrible - the neck of the stand comes already attached to the monitor when shipped and you screw the base in with two phillips head screws. No up/down adjustment of course but it tilts quite a bit.

I ordered a mount for it anyway since it has the 100x100 VESA holes
This one was around $30 shipped and holds monitors up to 33lb (Shimian is ~18lb)
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5402&seq=1&format=2

The Shimian stand is certainly better than the weak floppy stand that comes with a Samsung 27A550. The screen wobbles like a bobblehead with that one.


----------



## tinklepee

Just an update... my order with green-sum was marked shipped around 6AM EST. It's in Seoul right now. I placed the order on Saturday.


----------



## AMGRoadster

Ordered the Catleap from Green-Sum on Saturday, 3/3. Was told I should have a tracking number tomorrow. He also asked if I wanted the monitor marked for a lower price on the shipping form.

If the Crossover monitor shows up soon at a good price I maybe disappointed I pulled the trigger vs. waiting.

Some have been speculating that the Catleap reaches higher refresh rates due to a better cable. I have a 10' DVI-D cable and will test if there is any difference in refresh rates between the cable that comes with the Catleap and another cable.


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMGRoadster*
> 
> Ordered the Catleap from Green-Sum on Saturday, 3/3. Was told I should have a tracking number tomorrow. He also asked if I wanted the monitor marked for a lower price on the shipping form.
> If the Crossover monitor shows up soon at a good price I maybe disappointed I pulled the trigger vs. waiting.
> Some have been speculating that the Catleap reaches higher refresh rates due to a better cable. I have a 10' DVI-D cable and will test if there is any difference in refresh rates between the cable that comes with the Catleap and another cable.


I didn't see you mention it so just a reminder that it must be a dual-link DVI cable.

But otherwise, all things being equal, there shouldn't be a difference if they are both rated for the same bandwidth (dual link) and the signals are digital. There is an anomaly with HDMI cables being too short (1ft) for the timings to keep up, but that's something different altogether.

Can't hurt to try, if one of the cables isn't manufactured fully to spec then you may discover a difference or limitation on it.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> Catleap has better stand but Achieva Shimian has VESA mount.. cant decide =(
> i will most likely get the Achieva Shimian though. the temper glass looks so nice.
> would such if it broke though..
> does anyone know which monitor comes in HDMI?


Both have Vesa mount, Read the first post, it has been confirmed


----------



## Lostcase

Anyone running one of these monitor's on a amd 6870?


----------



## AMGRoadster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> I didn't see you mention it so just a reminder that it must be a dual-link DVI cable.
> But otherwise, all things being equal, there shouldn't be a difference if they are both rated for the same bandwidth (dual link) and the signals are digital. There is an anomaly with HDMI cables being too short (1ft) for the timings to keep up, but that's something different altogether.
> Can't hurt to try, if one of the cables isn't manufactured fully to spec then you may discover a difference or limitation on it.


Thanks - it is a Dual Link cable.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Nice finding, now i regret ordering the regular one for $400 with $35 more i would have been able to get this. I don't really need any more input but you never know.
> This will probably hits $400 in a few days when greem and other sellers start competing


I feel the same way, I probably won't use any other input too often but it's good to have. I almost bought the standard version yesterday. Good thing I waited.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Nice finding, now i regret ordering the regular one for $400 with $35 more i would have been able to get this. I don't really need any more input but you never know.
> This will probably hits $400 in a few days when greem and other sellers start competing
> Edit: Doesn't more input introduce more lag?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin*
> 
> I feel the same way, I probably won't use any other input too often but it's good to have. I almost bought the standard version yesterday. Good thing I waited.


I might order the tempered catleap. I would like to compare the 2 and keep the one i like.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

All of you with non-working tracking numbers - are you going to the correct site to input your numbers? I just got a number this morning and it shows up. I am using Dreamseller (for the second time) and both times once I had the EGXXXXXXXX number it popped immediately. Mine is on track to be here Saturday (again!) when I ordered it on March 5 (same timeline as my first monitor).


----------



## trry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Nice finding, now i regret ordering the regular one for $400 with $35 more i would have been able to get this. I don't really need any more input but you never know.
> This will probably hits $400 in a few days when greem and other sellers start competing
> Edit: Doesn't more input introduce more lag?


Produce more lag? I think it does. After reading the Hazro since its a re-branding of the Achieva QH270. The response time looks like triple from their testing. I could be wrong but I am going to stick with DVI output.

C model is just the base
A is the multi-inputs.



EDIT: review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm


----------



## munaim1

As mentioned before, it's very very difficult keeping up with the thread, getting very long now. As suggested before maybe a club is in order.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> As mentioned before, it's very very difficult keeping up with the thread, getting very long now. As suggested before maybe a club is in order.


I would love to start it but I am just not sure how...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> As mentioned before, it's very very difficult keeping up with the thread, getting very long now. As suggested before maybe a club is in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to start it but I am just not sure how...
Click to expand...

Have a look at existing clubs to get an idea. If anyone requires help doing so, please let me know









*EDIT*

The OP could be edited as a club. Maybe a spreadsheet or something that'll help. All the different models maybe something like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club but obviously with a bit more info etc in the spreadsheet. I wouldn't mind compiling one.

Also details about ebay sellar could be added, along with pictures, overall experience, user rating etc.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> All of you with non-working tracking numbers - are you going to the correct site to input your numbers? I just got a number this morning and it shows up. I am using Dreamseller (for the second time) and both times once I had the EGXXXXXXXX number it popped immediately. Mine is on track to be here Saturday (again!) when I ordered it on March 5 (same timeline as my first monitor).


which site are you using for the tracking, mines is EG and it does not show.


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> but hp and dell take care of their customers until they're satisfied and covered for 3 years. some of the korean ebay guys could just intentionally gather up all flawed monitors and dump them on the international market hoping the buyers wont send them back.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/260#post_16560260


Yeah, in the same way your safer buying a brebuilt alienware PC instead of taking the risk, getting it for cheap, and overclocking it. This forum is based off calculated risks, and these monitors fit in perfectly


----------



## minnus

Has anyone attempted to remove to casing to this monitor? I ask because I intend on doing just that when I get mine. I have done this to my U2410s.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> which site are you using for the tracking, mines is EG and it does not show.


*CLICKY* - hit cancel on any dialog boxes that pop up (you should get a total of 4 or at least I do - 2 before entering your #, 2 after entering your #.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Has anyone attempted to remove to casing to this monitor? I ask because I intend on doing just that when I get mine. I have done this to my U2410s.


See my waterlogged skeleton build.









I would be willing to do the Catleap Club. I will start compiling some information from the first post. Anyone that is a "regular" on this thread with a Catleap can you shoot me a PM so I can start the data mining? Thanks in advance!


----------



## alricking

HELP!! all catleap user all there.. since we don't have menu on the monitor to adjust colors and stuff. I been using Nvidia control penal for it. Is there any better program//software out there that can do better job then nvidia?

You know how long most standard monitor you can adjustment the monitor for following function: Games, Movies, Standard etc. Is there a way to do that here using Catleap since it lacked OSD menu on the monitor?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> HELP!! all catleap user all there.. since we don't have menu on the monitor to adjust colors and stuff. I been using Nvidia control penal for it. Is there any better program//software out there that can do better job then nvidia?
> 
> You know how long most standard monitor you can adjustment the monitor for following function: Games, Movies, Standard etc. Is there a way to do that here using Catleap since it lacked OSD menu on the monitor?


Try powerstrip.


----------



## alricking

Powerstrip ? what does it do..


----------



## alricking

What about that software "Toasty" posted like awhile back is it any different?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Follow Toasty's info as well as the little bit I contributed to get Toasty's adjustments to work. Also, note whether you are RED or GREEN with the GPU (nvidia, etc) since applying Toasty's corrections impact cards differently. READ and you shall KNOW!

I am working with munaim1 as we speak to get the Catleap club thread going (he will be doing all the tough post programming that I am clueless about and I am currently cutting and pasting from 15 pages of love.) I may have a Catleap thread up later today with much of the details culled from these 1500 posts.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase*
> 
> Anyone running one of these monitor's on a amd 6870?


i was pleased running 2560x1600 on my previous 6870.

looks like the xfx 6870 can run 3 of these.


----------



## Joshcurry88

Finally got my 270 with glass today. 2 specs of dust and 0 dead pixels. If anyone has any dust just smack the glass a few times both specs fell to the bottom after a few good smacks.


----------



## alricking

ScribbyDaGreat

Can you email me Toasty information or how to make adjustment better on Catleap..since right now all I am using is Nvidia control panel to make color adjustment etc.

my email [email protected] ..hit me up please give me info on how to adjust my catleap better. I read about Toasty adjustment somewhere back but got lost with all of these threads. Appericated.


----------



## larrydavid

Have any of you Catleap or Achieva owners tried FPS gaming? Does the monitor smear on motion or exhibit reverse ghosting?


----------



## turbocharged

Just order my Catleap Q270 from dream-seller last night....so feel free to add me to the club as well.

Now I just have to figure out my gpu solution as my single 5870 isn't going to cut it anymore (who am I joking...it wasn't really cutting it at 1920x1200 anymore either). Trying to decide between single 7970, single 3gb gtx580, dual gtx570's, or wait for the new NVidias.

This $400 monitor is going to get very expensive me thinks.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> ScribbyDaGreat
> Can you email me Toasty information or how to make adjustment better on Catleap..since right now all I am using is Nvidia control panel to make color adjustment etc.
> my email [email protected] ..hit me up please give me info on how to adjust my catleap better. I read about Toasty adjustment somewhere back but got lost with all of these threads. Appericated.


I'll do you one better - I will compile all the info for you and then you can do a little self discovery in the newly created Catleap Club! Should be up by tonight. Big THANK YOU to munaim1 for working on the spreadsheets and forms.


----------



## kevinsbane

Are there any displayport versions of these monitors? I'd like to run one off my laptop sometimes, and my laptop only has VGA + displayport. It seems displayport is the only common laptop video output that can drive a 2560x1440 at full resolution? Is there a way to do it off of VGA, perhaps at a lower refresh rate? (I wouldn't plan on gaming off my ultraportable on a 2560x1440 anyways... just CAD work)


----------



## alricking

COOL! hit my up with an email that it is up and running with link! MUCH MUCH appericated!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> I'll do you one better - I will compile all the info for you and then you can do a little self discovery in the newly created Catleap Club! Should be up by tonight. Big THANK YOU to munaim1 for working on the spreadsheets and forms.


awww if I wasn't at school I would totally help :'(


----------



## alricking

What kind of confusing to me ..now Dream-seller selling CATLEAP with multi-input (HDMI+ D-DVI) w/ speakers for almost same price of CATLEAP with just ONLY D-DVI and speakers..so why wouldn't put buy CATLEAP with multi-input (HDMI+ D-DVI) w/ speakers


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> What kind of confusing to me ..now Dream-seller selling CATLEAP with multi-input (HDMI+ D-DVI) w/ speakers for almost same price of CATLEAP with just ONLY D-DVI and speakers..so why wouldn't put buy CATLEAP with multi-input (HDMI+ D-DVI) w/ speakers


If you don't need the xtra input is actually better cause the single input D-dvi has less input lag which is better for gaming.


----------



## Joshcurry88

Does anyone know what page the link to the setting for calibration the hazzo brand displays were?


----------



## alricking

So are you saying, if a monitor have more inputs such as HDMI + DVI+ VGA+ Disportport..means there is going be more input lag EVEN if you only using 1 output such as DVI?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> So are you saying, if a monitor have more inputs such as HDMI + DVI+ VGA+ Disportport..means there is going be more input lag EVEN if you only using 1 output such as DVI?


Yeap


----------



## Evilpoptart

Well ordered mine on monday and fedex is supposed to be delivering it to me today so some of these folks dont waste anytime getting it to ya ill snap some pics before i unwrap it so ya all can see how he did


----------



## AMC

Catleap with multiple inputs.....Finally. Without the $120 price hike. SOLD.


----------



## alricking

Sorry for asking, but what does one mean when a monitor has more input lag? How does it effect gameplay or movies? Would one notice input lag ..?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilpoptart*
> 
> Well ordered mine on monday and fedex is supposed to be delivering it to me today so some of these folks dont waste anytime getting it to ya ill snap some pics before i unwrap it so ya all can see how he did


From which seller cause i'm getting piss of dream-seller Since he provided me a tracking info on sunday and still don't see any status. He 's not even responding my emails. If i don't hear from him i'll buy it from another seller and refuse his package when (If) it comes.


----------



## alricking

eduardmc , patient bro.. i ordered from Dream-seller too and my package came..monitor 100% working no dead pixel whatever. He's a reliable seller. It usually takes awhile for your tracking to update. I was same boat like you bro.


----------



## Evilpoptart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> From which seller cause i'm getting piss of dream-seller Since he provided me a tracking info on sunday and still don't see any status. He 's not even responding my emails. If i don't hear from him i'll buy it from another seller and refuse his package when (If) it comes.


I ordered mine through dcsamsungmall


----------



## Evilpoptart

I wouldnt be surprised though if all these guys work for the same company just different cubicals


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilpoptart*
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised though if all these guys work for the same company just different cubicals


I don't think so since dream-seller ship ems and deliver by usps while Samsung ship with fedex.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> Does anyone know what page the link to the setting for calibration the hazzo brand displays were?


The review of the Hazro is at http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm and the settings/profiles at http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i was pleased running 2560x1600 on my previous 6870.
> looks like the xfx 6870 can run 3 of these.


Thanks man.


----------



## Remix65

the only reason i got the 6970 was because i thought it could run 5 monitors simultaneously. only til i owned it i realized the hdmi and dvi share out and can only do 4 monitors at the same time. had i known that from the beginning i'd just stick to the 6870. i dont game much but did game a little bit on the 6870 on 2560x1600 and 24" eyefinity.


----------



## Joshcurry88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levi1984*
> 
> The review of the Hazro is at http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm and the settings/profiles at http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


Thank you. Also does anyone know what hazzo is the same as the 270 with Glass.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase*
> 
> Anyone running one of these monitor's on a amd 6870?


Not yet, but I will be as that is the current card I use. Games I will be testing are mass effect 3 and star wars the of republic (league of legends will run on almost anything)

the tracking number they provided JUST gave an update, it was still in Korea last I checked, but it looks like it's on its way to the US. I should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Lostcase

I bet these monitor's will go up in price now that more people will want high pixel count(new iPad has 2048-by-1536 resolution)


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase*
> 
> I bet these monitor's will go up in price now that more people will want high pixel count(new iPad has 2048-by-1536 resolution)


Those people will likely buy 27" iMacs or a 27" Cinema Display. Besides, theres no Apple logo on these Korean monitors


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> eduardmc , patient bro.. i ordered from Dream-seller too and my package came..monitor 100% working no dead pixel whatever. He's a reliable seller. It usually takes awhile for your tracking to update. I was same boat like you bro.


Still worrying, though.

Seems like anyone who bought over the Korean holiday has been screwed for tracking info. trackitonline.ru shows my number as a Korean post number, but still no updates. I ordered it the 1st, says it was shipped the 1st, got my tracking number 2:37 AM PDT march 5, so it should be in the system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trackitonline.ru*
> 
> You haven't picked up destination country and data below could be incomplete
> Link to this parcel: http://www.trackitonline.ru/?tn=EG**********KR
> ;
> Korea Post
> Korea, Republic Of: EG************KR
> Date Zipcode Location Event Weight Additional
> Sorry, requested item yet not registered in postal database. If your item was sent less than 2 days ago, it may not appear in database. Please check later


BB


----------



## PearlJammzz

Has anyone tested the Achieva monitor with a different cable to see if the cable is why it doesn't OC as high? I like the Achieva more except for that :-\.


----------



## eduardmc

Anyone who gets a tempered catleap Q270 can you post pics. i'm dying to see one


----------



## sniperskulls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Sorry for asking, but what does one mean when a monitor has more input lag? How does it effect gameplay or movies? Would one notice input lag ..?


Thats hard to say. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_lag that link explains it. Whether or not you will notice it depends on the level of OCD you have







Also how sensitive you are to such changes and the like. But I can say it more than DOUBLES with just that one extra input. To me there is no reason to go with multiple inputs for that very reason. I am going to use this on my PC only. Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trry*
> 
> Produce more lag? I think it does. After reading the Hazro since its a re-branding of the Achieva QH270. The response time looks like triple from their testing. I could be wrong but I am going to stick with DVI output.
> C model is just the base
> A is the multi-inputs.
> 
> EDIT: review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm


Hmm.. I guess I never thought about it needing an internal scaler with those other inputs. I now remember why I was going to get the ZR30w over the U3011.. Can a monitor have multiple inputs (including HDMI) without needing an internal scaler? Now i'm really stumped as to which one to get. In the listing for the monitor with multiple inputs it seems that it has a functioning OSD also.

Stumped..


----------



## kalston

Has anyone tried to put some AG on it? I can't stand glossy, and while heavy AG is annoying, I much prefer it to glossy (even though I can overlook that given the price).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> As mentioned before, it's very very difficult keeping up with the thread, getting very long now. As suggested before maybe a club is in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to start it but I am just not sure how...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a look at existing clubs to get an idea. If anyone requires help doing so, please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> The OP could be edited as a club. Maybe a spreadsheet or something that'll help. All the different models maybe something like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club but obviously with a bit more info etc in the spreadsheet. I wouldn't mind compiling one.
> 
> Also details about ebay sellar could be added, along with pictures, overall experience, user rating etc.
Click to expand...

Yes a club is definitely in order, and whoever starts it please update in this thread! Crap I just spent like 3 hrs catching up on this lool

So with the glass screens and dust issue, is there now way to shoot compressed air in between them to remove the dust, or is it to tight? I saw someone posted they tapped the screen and the dust fell down to the bottom.

Also wouldn't the glass covered screens be easier to clean? Just seems like they would be. Glass is pretty easy to whipe down.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Hmm...unemployed monday. Ordered catleap tempered glass tuesday. Ordered 64gb ipad 3 wifi+3g today. I hope they don't release nvidia kepler tomorrow...cuz I just know I'd order that too...I'm bad with money. -_-

Just effing hope there are no dead pixels. I know the seller will take it back, but that's such a big hassle.


----------



## alricking

Throw in intel Ivy bridge too while you at it. Why not


----------



## Evilpoptart

5 layers of bubble wrap was here in 3 days absolutly beautiful monitor as well here are my pictures


----------



## CRosko42

OK it's time for me to place an order.

I plan on ordering from dreamseller but I have one problem. I've confused the hell out of myself with which Catleap model doesn't have tempered glass.

Theres this one, which is the one I assume has no glass on it right? LINK


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> OK it's time for me to place an order.
> I plan on ordering from dreamseller but I have one problem. I've confused the hell out of myself with which Catleap model doesn't have tempered glass.
> Theres this one, which is the one I assume has no glass on it right? LINK


As far as I can tell - no that is not tempered glass. He has three Catleaps for sale ATM - 1. The standard no speaker (the one you linked), 2. Standard w/speakers, and 3. Dual input w/speakers (DVI/HDMI). I do not see him with the tempered versions for sale.

Since I don't read Korean, this is what I can deduce from the manufacturer's website:

5 models of the Q270

1. w/o speakers w/o glass

2. w/o speakers w/glass

3. w/speakers w/o glass

4. w/speakers w/glass

5. Dual Input DVI/HDMI w/speakers w/o glass

6. IS THERE A GLASS VERSION OF DUAL INPUT? I am not sure, but it does not appear to be one.

Also, the *CATLEAP CLUB IS OPEN FOR BUSINESS! PLEASE SEE THIS LINK* - *CLICKY*

I will be updating the details throughout today and this evening (descriptions, specs, color adjustments, etc.) I will NOT be doing Achieva!


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> As far as I can tell - no that is not tempered glass. He has three Catleaps for sale ATM - 1. The standard no speaker (the one you linked), 2. Standard w/speakers, and 3. Dual input w/speakers (DVI/HDMI). I do not see him with the tempered version for sale.
> 
> Also, the *CATLEAP CLUB IS OPEN FOR BUSINESS! PLEASE SEE THIS LINK* - *CLICKY*
> 
> I will be updating the details throughout today and this evening (descriptions, specs, color adjustments, etc.) I will NOT be doing Achieva!


Annnnd purchased!

Thanks for the help, I will be joining the club sometime next week hopefully.


----------



## brucethemoose

Here's an interesting bit of trivia. This thread has more replies than anything else in the monitor section. Pretty crazy for a 3 week old thread.
http://www.overclock.net/f/44/monitors-and-displays/sort/replies/dir/desc

This is also the first result for "2560x1440 ips" in Google, and the similar thread on hardforum is 2nd on "2560x1440". Word is getting around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> As far as I can tell - no that is not tempered glass. He has three Catleaps for sale ATM - 1. The standard no speaker (the one you linked), 2. Standard w/speakers, and 3. Dual input w/speakers (DVI/HDMI). I do not see him with the tempered versions for sale.
> 
> Since I don't read Korean, this is what I can deduce from the manufacturer's website:
> 
> 5 models of the Q270
> 
> 1. w/o speakers w/o glass
> 2. w/o speakers w/glass
> 3. w/speakers w/o glass
> 4. w/speakers w/glass
> 5. Dual Input DVI/HDMI w/speakers w/o glass
> 6. IS THERE A GLASS VERSION OF DUAL INPUT? I am not sure, but it does not appear to be one.
> 
> Also, the *CATLEAP CLUB IS OPEN FOR BUSINESS! PLEASE SEE THIS LINK* - *CLICKY*
> 
> I will be updating the details throughout today and this evening (descriptions, specs, color adjustments, etc.) I will NOT be doing Achieva!


Awww, no love for us Achieva owners? I would've started an Achieva club, or even a Korean 1440p club, but I don't think I can be on OCN enough to keep up.

Anyone else want to start one up?


----------



## Faster_is_better

I hope so, would like to see an organized Acheiva club/info thread also. Also that Crossover brand if it takes off, should have a club/info page. Would be really nice to have a comparison across all 3 at some point, to make it easy for people to pick which model suits them.


----------



## Joshcurry88

Does anyone know what Hazzo model is the same as the 270?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilpoptart*
> 
> 5 layers of bubble wrap was here in 3 days absolutly beautiful monitor as well here are my pictures
> *snip*


Hey Evilpoptart, who did you order off and when did you place your order?


----------



## chasent

Wow, this thread has given me buyers remorse on my 9 month old ZR24w.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilpoptart*
> 
> 5 layers of bubble wrap was here in 3 days absolutly beautiful monitor as well here are my pictures


Are you in the US? I ordered on Friday and my tracking number still doesn't even work. And you ordered on the 5th and you already got it? I'm annoyed to say the least :\


----------



## salvanos

any recommended ebay link? especially one with HDMI input

is there any difference between fedex and ems?


----------



## rayjay

Caved in and ordered 2 Catleaps w/ speakers yesterday from dreamseller. They'll be replacing 24" Soyos. Can't wait. Will post pics. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Somenamehere

Keep hearing how you need a dual dvi cable, but would an hdmi cable work with adapters ?


----------



## Fleat

Lots of good info in here and on [H]ard|Forums. I bit on a ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB last Wednesday from dream-seller, and shipping has been quite slow so far. I received a tracking number today, and my monitor is now waiting to leave Korea I think.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I hope so, would like to see an organized Acheiva club/info thread also. Also that Crossover brand if it takes off, should have a club/info page. Would be really nice to have a comparison across all 3 at some point, to make it easy for people to pick which model suits them.


I think at this point is has been shown that all the monitors use the same panel(s), the only differences are going to be in the bezel, stand, and possibly cleanliness of the screen behind tempered glass!


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayjay*
> 
> Caved in and ordered 2 Catleaps w/ speakers yesterday from dreamseller. They'll be replacing 24" Soyos. Can't wait. Will post pics. Thanks for this thread.


I've never met anyone else with a soyo brand monitor, interesting.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

For those with Catleap monitors and shipping questions - please start posting in the Catleap club. Also, it would be very helpful if you post the seller's name since they are using different services/approaches to grouping and shipping these bad boys. I will only continue to monitor this thread occasionally (if at all) after I finalize the Catleap club thread so posting there will definitely help Catleap owners (sorry to you other guys - get a club!)


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Keep hearing how you need a dual dvi cable, but would an hdmi cable work with adapters ?


As far as I know, you will be able to get a signal but it won't be at 2560x1440. It would be lacking the required bandwidth to display at that resolution.


----------



## jagz

OP, you ordered a power cable? does it not come with one. Just a little confused on that because you had a picture of everything that came with it but then you said you ordered that cable off amazon so, idk. Thanks.


----------



## rayjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin*
> 
> I've never met anyone else with a soyo brand monitor, interesting.


SOYO 24" DYLM24D6 Official Thread
Definitely got my money's worth since 2007. Still working like champs.


----------



## JonDoe

I ordered the Catleap Q270 and it's should be here any day. I realized in the sellers description that the Nvidia GTS450 has a DOS error. That is currently the card i'm running right now. Does anyone know what causes this and is there a work around or am I stuck buying a new graphics card? Thanks!


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> OP, you ordered a power cable? does it not come with one. Just a little confused on that because you had a picture of everything that came with it but then you said you ordered that cable off amazon so, idk. Thanks.


The power cable that comes with the monitor is a two piece power cable, like the type that come with most laptops. The half you plug into the monitor is fine but the other half, the half that goes from the power brick to the wall is korean. This is where you need a different cable, it is a standard power cable, just like the one that powers your PC.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayjay*
> 
> SOYO 24" DYLM24D6 Official Thread
> Definitely got my money's worth since 2007. Still working like champs.


Nice. I got a 22 inch like 6 or 7 years ago, still works great.


----------



## B!0HaZard

One of these vs. a 24" 120 Hz TN? Gaming is top priority and I'm used to TN's and quite like the image quality on my current monitor. Will ghosting be too slow at 85 Hz compared to a 120 Hz?


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> One of these vs. a 24" 120 Hz TN? Gaming is top priority and I'm used to TN's and quite like the image quality on my current monitor. Will ghosting be too slow at 85 Hz compared to a 120 Hz?


100hz on catleap is fine, albeit not as smooth as 120hz TN. I would be worried about running games smoothly at 1440p to take advantage of 100hz as you'll need a dual GPU setup.


----------



## stren

Damn I hadn't seen that they could do 100Hz too - that is sick! Tempted to pick up three lol...


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> 100hz on catleap is fine, albeit not as smooth as 120hz TN. I would be worried about running games smoothly at 1440p to take advantage of 100hz as you'll need a dual GPU setup.


I hope to take care of the GPU situation soon with Kepler coming out. I'm playing CSS ATM, so it's not too hard. I guess you're right though, even Kepler or HD7000 can't do 100 Hz at that res in BF3... I really want fluency too.


----------



## Willanhanyard

So tempted to buy one of these, but I also want to buy an Asus Transformer Infinity 700 when they come out. What do you guys think I should do? New monitor or tablet?


----------



## mikeawesome

here's my achieva


----------



## alricking

Yo mikeawesome..!! where you get that arm mount hook it up link me please


----------



## alricking

ScribbyDaGreat ..where's the link for Catleap forumn??


----------



## tflan

I would like to buy 3 tempered glass catleap 27" monitors. I have seen some of the mac glass monitors and they look nice. I want one facing directly at me, and the other two angled at the sides.

I am wondering if the light from the multiple monitors would create a lot of glare on their glass?

Does anyone have 2 or more glass monitors?

I use to have three 24" NEC CAD flatscreen glass monitors set up, but they had an anti glare coating and were positioned far away from any windows. I do not remember much glare at all, but it been years and my memory is crap...

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> ScribbyDaGreat ..where's the link for Catleap forumn??


Sorry mate - forgot!







See my sig.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzer22*
> 
> .


The Asus ML249H is not a very good monitor and has 1/3rd the contrast of other VA panels and worse gamma shift compared to the BenQ's or Samsung S24A650D.
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2011/test-asus-ml249h.html

Consider the BenQ BL2400 which is semi-glossy and 8bit or the EW2430. The Samsung S24A650D is better for gaming but it is 6bit. PRAD.de has reviews of all mentioned models.

All matte IPS use the same AG coating apart from 1 or 2 23" but that has not been 100% verified, so don't buy a Dell 2007

The only 1440p display that is neither glossy nor grainy is the Samsung S27A850D which is semi-glossy=matte w/o grain


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzer22*
> 
> And then there are the 8 bit panels on this thread. I would love a 2560 x 1440 panel, but one money is a bit of an issue, and I'm worried about the high gloss panel.


I'm not too sure how this works, or how well it works, but RadTech offers a 27" Anti-Glare screen for the ACD. Since the monitor being discussed here is practically the same thing, it should work too? Someone would have to measure first.

Edit: Link to anti-glare screen- http://www.radtech.us/Products/ClearCal-Displays.aspx


----------



## tflan

Did anybody buy 2 or more GLASS catleaps q270's.

When they are set next to each other at an angle, does their light cast GLARE onto one anothers glass screens?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tflan*
> 
> Did anybody buy 2 or more GLASS catleaps q270's.
> 
> When they are set next to each other at an angle, does their light cast GLARE onto one anothers glass screens?


I never noticed anything like that with my Samsung or Sony with the glass-less achieva.


----------



## jumpdownlow

K, I have one achieva right now and am going to receive a crossover next week.


----------



## tflan

hello BRUCETHEMOOSE

I am confused about your answer.

were your Samsung and Sony glass monitors?


----------



## tflan

what is a crossover, who makes them?

I can not find any on eBay...


----------



## Panzer22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tflan*
> 
> hello BRUCETHEMOOSE
> I am confused about your answer.
> were your Samsung and Sony glass monitors?












The monitor on the left is Bruce's shamian 2560 x 1600 with glossy screen and on the right is his samsung tv with matte coating.


----------



## jumpdownlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tflan*
> 
> what is a crossover, who makes them?
> I can not find any on eBay...


http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=236882988
It's currently not available through sellers on ebay, you have to use a courier service. Basically a catleap or achieva with better housing.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trry*
> 
> Produce more lag? I think it does. After reading the Hazro since its a re-branding of the Achieva QH270. The response time looks like triple from their testing. I could be wrong but I am going to stick with DVI output.
> C model is just the base
> A is the multi-inputs.
> 
> EDIT: review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hazro_hz27wa.htm


Okay, this is getting a little bit annoying. I have been holding off on buying one of these and hopeing a multi-input one becomes available. Now they are and I learn they have higher input lag. I was looking forward to the added OSD as well which apparently they come with. So no multi-input monitor for me apparently but is there ever going to be a single input version with a working OSD?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Okay, this is getting a little bit annoying. I have been holding off on buying one of these and hopeing a multi-input one becomes available. Now they are and I learn they have higher input lag. I was looking forward to the added OSD as well which apparently they come with. So no multi-input monitor for me apparently but is there ever going to be a single input version with a working OSD?


Just out of curiousity...why do you want OSD? I don't think I've touched mine the last 5 years because you can still control brightness/contrast on these monitors, but all other adjustments can be done through ATI and Nvidia's control panels.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just out of curiousity...why do you want OSD? I don't think I've touched mine the last 5 years because you can still control brightness/contrast on these monitors, but all other adjustments can be done through ATI and Nvidia's control panels.


I suppose just so it would feel less cheap? maybe i'm being too picky. I think i'm going to just get a catleap without the OSD because once I set it i probably wont touch it again anyway. it's too bad about multi-input monitors having such high input lag.


----------



## mikeawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Wow I cant believe that thing is over $150. The stuff on monoprice is probably just as good and like $20.


i doubt it


----------



## tflan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzer22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor on the left is Bruce's shamian 2560 x 1600 with glossy screen and on the right is his samsung tv with matte coating.


Which do you like more the gloosy or the matte?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tflan*
> 
> hello BRUCETHEMOOSE
> I am confused about your answer.
> were your Samsung and Sony glass monitors?


No, but I'm not sure if glass would be much worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tflan*
> 
> Which do you like more the gloosy or the matte?


The Achieva is so much better it's not even funny. Viewing angles are better than I would ever need, and 4x the resolution speaks for itself.

But as for glossy vs matte... well, both these monitors are sitting next to a big window, which you can see in the background. In all honesty, sunlight hasn't bothered me at all in the 2 weeks I've had this monitor. I prefer glossy, but AG is fine too.


----------



## tflan

you like the Achieva better than the Catleap?

I found a Catleap with glass sceen on ebay.

Would that be as good or better than a glass sceen Achieva.

Or is the Achieva better for other reasons?

I like the slimmer profie of the Catleap bezel, but I wish it was not so glossy...


----------



## tflan

brucethemoose when you said the Achieva has much better viewing agles and 4x the resolution, I assume you are comparing it to the Samsung TV?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tflan*
> 
> brucethemoose when you said the Achieva has much better viewing agles, I assume you are comparing it to the Catleap or were you refering to the Samsung TV?


Sorry, I wasn't clear. I was comparing it to the old Samsung TV: with or without glass, the displays of the Catleap and Achieva are essentially identical (as they use the exact same LCD panel). Both are glossy, with the same viewing angles, and it is possible to get an anti glare coating for the glass one.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Has any one tried displaying 1280x720 on their 360/ps3 with the basic Shimian? The HP ZR2740W which lacks an osd+scalar works with consoles at that resolution


----------



## tflan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't clear. I was comparing it to the old Samsung TV: with or without glass, the displays of the Catleap and Achieva are essentially identical (as they use the exact same LCD panel). Both are glossy, with the same viewing angles, and it is possible to get an anti glare coating for the glass one.


no problem, the truth is I get confused easily....

I am leaning towards Catleap w/tempered glass, I was leaning towards the Catleap Multi w/hdmi but now I am a little scard since someone posted an issue about lag. I wonder what kind of lag he was referring too. I guess it was the image response, but I am not sure. If it was the On Screen Menu lag I would not care.

I am reading some posts about the crossover 27q, seems to be the same monitor with a nice looking WHITE case with air vents on the back....

I wonder if I should wait in case the 27q's start showing up on eBay soon.

Any thoughts?

By the way I appreciate BRUCETHEMOOSE answering so may questios, your very kind and helpful - THANKS!


----------



## ughnook

Sent email to ebay seller asking if BFG 7600GT OC will drive the catleap. The 7600GT has 2 Dual Link DVI-I female ports. From the pics, the catleap comes with a dual link Male DVI-D to male DVI-D connector which will physically fit the female DVI-I connector. He replied, but instead of answering my question, asked me to confirm that my card supports DVI-D dual link.

DVI-D and DVI-I should be compatible?
Anything to suggest why it won't work?
Anyone connect a video card with DVI-I to a 2560x1440 monitor and have it work?


----------



## KuuFA

I believe its because dvi-d would push the res needed to run the monitor while dvi-i couldn't.....
Quote:


> The DVI specification mandates a maximum pixel clock frequency of 165 MHz when running in single-link mode. With a single DVI link, the highest supported standard resolution is 2.75 megapixels (including blanking interval) at 60 Hz refresh. For practical purposes, this allows a maximum screen resolution at 60 Hz of 1,915 × 1,436 pixels (standard 4:3 ratio), 1,854 × 1,483 pixels (5:4 ratio), or 2,098 × 1,311 (widescreen 16:10 ratio).


and with dual dvi-d
Quote:


> To support display devices requiring higher video bandwidth, there is provision for a dual DVI link. A dual link doubles the number of TMDS pairs, effectively doubling video bandwidth at a given pixel clock frequency. The DVI specification mandates how the dual link may be used. All display modes that use a pixel clock below 165 MHz, and have at most 24 bits per pixel, are required to use single-link mode. All modes that require more than 24 bits per pixel, and/or 165 MHz pixel clock frequency must use dual-link mode. In modes where each pixel uses 24 bits of color data per pixel or less and dual-link mode is in use, the transmitter stripes pixel data across both links; each sequential video pixel is transmitted on alternate links. In modes with color depth greater than 24 bits per pixel, the second link carries the least significant bits of each pixel.


So yea dvi-i is a single link cable and cant push the resolution nor the refresh rate needed.


----------



## Shurr

edit: gave conflicting info.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Sent email to ebay seller asking if BFG 7600GT OC will drive the catleap. The 7600GT has 2 Dual Link DVI-I female ports. From the pics, the catleap comes with a dual link Male DVI-D to male DVI-D connector which will physically fit the female DVI-I connector. He replied, but instead of answering my question, asked me to confirm that my card supports DVI-D dual link.
> DVI-D and DVI-I should be compatible?
> Anything to suggest why it won't work?
> Anyone connect a video card with DVI-I to a 2560x1440 monitor and have it work?


What do the DVI ports on your 7600GT look like? If they look like either of the top 2 DVI ports, you should be good to go. If they are like the others, then I would say no.



At least that's how I read that pic.


----------



## Gloomy

For those debating on whether or not to get the tempered glass-- don't. It's a bloody stupid feature. It's a crime, honestly-- everyone wants to get the apple minimalistic look but very few manufacturers do it right. Usually what ends up happening is you ruin the monitors. I mean think about it, you're basically putting something between yourself and the display. That's a crime. Sometimes you end up with reflections appearing on both the glass and the panel and it's infuriating.

Had this problem on my DELL Studio XPS 16. Drove me batty. Though I'll admit, it may be possible to keep it under control on a monitor, with which you can guarantee a glare free environment.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloomy*
> 
> For those debating on whether or not to get the tempered glass-- don't. It's a bloody stupid feature. It's a crime, honestly-- everyone wants to get the apple minimalistic look but very few manufacturers do it right. Usually what ends up happening is you ruin the monitors. I mean think about it, you're basically putting something between yourself and the display. That's a crime. Sometimes you end up with reflections appearing on both the glass and the panel and it's infuriating.
> Had this problem on my DELL Studio XPS 16. Drove me batty. Though I'll admit, it may be possible to keep it under control on a monitor, with which you can guarantee a glare free environment.


You registered on these forums just to tell us tempered glass is stupid even though everybody who's gotten one of the tempered glass ones so far absolutely loves it...fantastic.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You registered on these forums just to tell us tempered glass is stupid even though everybody who's gotten one of the tempered glass ones so far absolutely loves it...fantastic.


It's called his opinion, and he's entitled to is just as much as you are entitled to yours. I've actually been thinking of getting a tempered glass one as well, just to compare for myself, but then posts like his make me think again. So, it's a good thing.


----------



## Gloomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You registered on these forums just to tell us tempered glass is stupid even though everybody who's gotten one of the tempered glass ones so far absolutely loves it...fantastic.


I wasn't aware there was a probational period. I'll leave.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You registered on these forums just to tell us tempered glass is stupid even though everybody who's gotten one of the tempered glass ones so far absolutely loves it...fantastic.


Hes just giving us his opinion his first post was a helpful one to those who have no experience with the glass version also for those who would place it in a very bright and sunny room. Everyone has a right to their opinion and well who ever reads his might think twice before ordering...

just my thoughts but man I cannot wait to get my catleap!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You registered on these forums just to tell us tempered glass is stupid even though everybody who's gotten one of the tempered glass ones so far absolutely loves it...fantastic.


Not exactly. Most of the glass Achievas (the IPSB models) have had dust stuck behind the glass. For most people, this is perfectly acceptable, but it's potentially as annoying as a dead or stuck pixel. On the other hand, the non glass Achievas (like mine) have had a near perfect track record.

Unless you have little kids or something and you have to protect your screen, I would recommend the non glass variants of these monitors.

EDIT: Also, that's no way to welcome a new member. Where's the de-rep button?


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> What do the DVI ports on your 7600GT look like? If they look like either of the top 2 DVI ports, you should be good to go. If they are like the others, then I would say no.
> 
> At least that's how I read that pic.


It looks like the top left one (DVI-I Dual Link) BUT with a cross instead of just a single horizontal line at the left corner with the four squares surrounding the cross.

This is my card, see pic of pinout
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143049


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> It looks like the top left one (DVI-I Dual Link) BUT with a cross instead of just a single horizontal line at the left corner with the four squares surrounding the cross.
> This is my card, see pic of pinout
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143049


Your minor slots on the top and bottom aren't really slots, just perfs in the connector. You should be good to go, but as someone else stated, you won't be pushing many 3D intensive games with that 7600GT. Desktop browsing, image editing, movie watching and other simple GPU related tasks will be fine, but for gaming, it's time to upgrade that GPU.


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Your minor slots on the top and bottom aren't really slots, just perfs in the connector. You should be good to go, but as someone else stated, you won't be pushing many 3D intensive games with that 7600GT. Desktop browsing, image editing, movie watching and other simple GPU related tasks will be fine, but for gaming, it's time to upgrade that GPU.


Thanks for the confirmation. Haven't played a game in years, but I will after a GPU upgrade.


----------



## Druidje

Guys, how much perfomance loss will I have at 1440p instead of 1080p in a game such as Skyrim?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Guys, how much perfomance loss will I have at 1440p instead of 1080p in a game such as Skyrim?


Depends on the card(s) you have pushing that resolution. When mine gets here, I'll definitely be testing, since it's one of the main reasons I bought one. I think bruce plays Skyrim, so he can tell you.


----------



## sh1v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Guys, how much perfomance loss will I have at 1440p instead of 1080p in a game such as Skyrim?


a lot. Also depends on your specs.


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> a lot. Also depends on your specs.


Well, I mean could anyone give a rough estimate of the perfomance loss? Like, 30-40%?


----------



## Gloomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Well, I mean could anyone give a rough estimate of the perfomance loss? Like, 30-40%?


As said before, it depends on your card. Skyrim is also very VRAM-hungry, and you'd likely run into limitations with just 1GB at 1440p if you like candy.


----------



## Varjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Well, I mean could anyone give a rough estimate of the perfomance loss? Like, 30-40%?


Hahahah, I wish.

2560x1440 is roughly twice as many pixels as 1080p. That means that in a _*best case*_ scenario, you are looking at 50% fps loss (that is assuming no vsync, if you have overkill gpu power for a game with vsync, reported frame-rate may not change much). It gets worse however as memory usage also goes up, that means that games that were previously GPU power limited may suddenly become VRAM limited, this can produce drastic fps drops, much worse than half the original FPS. The good news is you can usually compensate for this memory loss by ditching AA, which also helps ease the load on your GPU. Since AA is also a approximation of rendering a scene at double resolution (4x the number of pixels) and then down-scaling (this is how old AA used to work, modern AA does something different, but the end result is similar, just not applied globally) you can also get away with less AA as jaggies will not be as bad (this is not because of the total resolution bump so much as the increased pixel density of the 1440p display over a normal 1080p one).


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Hahahah, I wish.
> 2560x1440 is roughly twice as many pixels as 1080p. That means that in a _*best case*_ scenario, you are looking at 50% fps loss (that is assuming no vsync, if you have overkill gpu power for a game with vsync, reported frame-rate may not change much). It gets worse however as memory usage also goes up, that means that games that were previously GPU power limited may suddenly become VRAM limited, this can produce drastic fps drops, much worse than half the original FPS. The good news is you can usually compensate for this memory loss by *ditching AA, which also helps ease the load on your GPU*.


Good point, because at this resolution, AA is nearly moot.


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Hahahah, I wish.
> 2560x1440 is roughly twice as many pixels as 1080p. That means that in a _*best case*_ scenario, you are looking at 50% fps loss (that is assuming no vsync, if you have overkill gpu power for a game with vsync, reported frame-rate may not change much). It gets worse however as memory usage also goes up, that means that games that were previously GPU power limited may suddenly become VRAM limited, this can produce drastic fps drops, much worse than half the original FPS. The good news is you can usually compensate for this memory loss by ditching AA, which also helps ease the load on your GPU. Since AA is also a approximation of rendering a scene at double resolution (4x the number of pixels) and then down-scaling (this is how old AA used to work, modern AA does something different, but the end result is similar, just not applied globally) you can also get away with less AA as jaggies will not be as bad (this is not because of the total resolution bump so much as the increased pixel density of the 1440p display over a normal 1080p one).


Dayum, that's quite a bit, although Skyrim does run on 50-60fps with everything on (including AA) and shadows running on a resolution of 4096..
Do you think it'd be possible getting it down to just a 50% loss?


----------



## Gloomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Hahahah, I wish.
> 2560x1440 is roughly twice as many pixels as 1080p. That means that in a _*best case*_ scenario, you are looking at 50% fps loss (that is assuming no vsync, if you have overkill gpu power for a game with vsync, reported frame-rate may not change much). It gets worse however as memory usage also goes up, that means that games that were previously GPU power limited may suddenly become VRAM limited, this can produce drastic fps drops, much worse than half the original FPS. The good news is you can usually compensate for this memory loss by ditching AA, which also helps ease the load on your GPU. Since AA is also a approximation of rendering a scene at double resolution (4x the number of pixels) and then down-scaling (this is how old AA used to work, modern AA does something different, but the end result is similar, just not applied globally) you can also get away with less AA as jaggies will not be as bad (this is not because of the total resolution bump so much as the increased pixel density of the 1440p display over a normal 1080p one).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Dayum, that's quite a bit, although Skyrim does run on 50-60fps with everything on (including AA) and shadows running on a resolution of 4096..
> Do you think it'd be possible getting it down to just a 50% loss?


Provided you run at settings high and not ultra, and dont run into VRAM limitations, you should only see a ~25% loss in FPS if you drop the AA down a bit. A single 6950 2GB should be fine for 1440p.

source: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7850_HD_7870/21.html


----------



## Demented

I never contacted dream-seller as to why my tracking info wasn't found, but as most have said that did contact him, he mentioned that ebay had the tracking before it actually made it to shipping/sorting facility, and that waiting to the 8th at least for any type of update.

This is true. I have finally gotten info, but it's still in BUSANJIN. I'm expecting delivery sometime next week, unless this starts moving fast. Good to know there is tracking for it now.


----------



## Xeoc

Can these monitors do 1280x720 or no? If so, are they decent?


----------



## Jackeduphard

I am honestly Thinking about buying 5 of them ... my word!







Why the heck not right?? that is almost 3500$ cheaper then if i were to buy it fromt he US counterparts







And with square Trade warranty i am looking @ about 2100$ total my side .. holy smokes!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I never contacted dream-seller as to why my tracking info wasn't found, but as most have said that did contact him, he mentioned that ebay had the tracking before it actually made it to shipping/sorting facility, and that waiting to the 8th at least for any type of update.
> This is true. I have finally gotten info, but it's still in BUSANJIN. I'm expecting delivery sometime next week, unless this starts moving fast. Good to know there is tracking for it now.


Finally i see the same status but i'm dissapointed of his slow shipping while DCsamsungmall is getting the monitor to people withing 2 days after purchase. Hopefully i'll be here on saturday or monday.


----------



## newpc

ahh took a week to leave korea







. was hoping id have it by tomorrow latest!
Quote:


> Posting Office Zip Code : 614013 Destination Country : Australia Guaranteed Delivery Date : 2012.03.16


----------



## PearlJammzz

I am thinking about the future...I don't want to have to replace a good monitor after a year or two of ownership if I don't have to







. I also, like most people here, don't want the ****ty display lag that comes w/ the multi-input version.

Can you use a HDMI to dual-link DVI adapter and achieve high resolutions still? 2560x1600 or 1440?

What about a DisplayPort to dual-link DVI adapter?


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Okay, this is getting a little bit annoying. I have been holding off on buying one of these and hopeing a multi-input one becomes available. *Now they are and I learn they have higher input lag*. I was looking forward to the added OSD as well which apparently they come with. So no multi-input monitor for me apparently but is there ever going to be a single input version with a working OSD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> I am thinking about the future...I don't want to have to replace a good monitor after a year or two of ownership if I don't have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *I also, like most people here, don't want the ****ty display lag that comes w/ the multi-input version*.
> Can you use a HDMI to dual-link DVI adapter and achieve high resolutions still? 2560x1600 or 1440?
> What about a DisplayPort to dual-link DVI adapter?


I am definitely not going to say anyone is wrong here because I am far from an expert on monitors but as far as I know, we haven't seen any actual proof of this being a fact. We have had quite a bit of evidence leading us to believe that the multiple input version of this monitor has a significantly higher input lag, but it doesn't seem like it's been declared a fact.

Trust me, I would love to see something that makes this assumption a fact so I can stop giving myself reasons to not buy one yet.

I really don't want to give up on the multiple input Catleap just yet..


----------



## PearlJammzz

I think because these are almost exactly the same as the Hazro monitors (just re-branded, even the cases look the same) and they have been proven to show lag these are assumed to as well. Add to the fact that almost every monitor that has multi-inputs has this lag vs ones that don't makes it seem very, very likely that these will be the same.

multi-input is completely moot for most people as they only use this with their computer. Other people have 2-3 things hooked up at once to a monitor. Only thing I am worried about is future compatibility with newer cards as everyone moves away from DVI to DisplayPort.


----------



## JKClubs

Trigger has been pulled on a Catleap w/ tempered glass. Thanks for bringing these monitors to light Bruce! Now I can only hope the wife doesn't notice this beauty sitting on my desk.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> I think because these are almost exactly the same as the Hazro monitors (just re-branded, even the cases look the same) and they have been proven to show lag these are assumed to as well. Add to the fact that almost every monitor that has multi-inputs has this lag vs ones that don't makes it seem very, very likely that these will be the same.
> multi-input is completely moot for most people as they only use this with their computer. Other people have 2-3 things hooked up at once to a monitor. Only thing I am worried about is future compatibility with newer cards as everyone moves away from DVI to DisplayPort.


As far as I know you can use an active Display Port adapter to dual link DVI.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> I think because these are almost exactly the same as the Hazro monitors (just re-branded, even the cases look the same) and they have been proven to show lag these are assumed to as well. Add to the fact that almost every monitor that has multi-inputs has this lag vs ones that don't makes it seem very, very likely that these will be the same.
> multi-input is completely moot for most people as they only use this with their computer. Other people have 2-3 things hooked up at once to a monitor. Only thing I am worried about is future compatibility with newer cards as everyone moves away from DVI to DisplayPort.


Definitely understood. I know there is quite a bit of evidence to show that the high input lag is very probable but I just think i'm being stubborn..I want that multiple input one!

I've read every post in this thread from day one and know that quite a few people that are pretty experienced with displays have posted on this issue, I guess I just want to make sure.

I do have a question though, I know that from what I read it seems that an internal scaler and functioning OSD are the two things that cause higher input lag. Is it possible for this type of monitor to have multiple inputs but no internal scaler?

Also, why is it that my 24inch Asus 1920x1080 has several inputs but no noticeable input lag? Is it because of the resolution or the fact that it is a TN panel?


----------



## trry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin*
> 
> Definitely understood. I know there is quite a bit of evidence to show that the high input lag is very probable but I just think i'm being stubborn..I want that multiple input one!
> I've read every post in this thread from day one and know that quite a few people that are pretty experienced with displays have posted on this issue, I guess I just want to make sure.
> I do have a question though, I know that from what I read it seems that an internal scaler and functioning OSD are the two things that cause higher input lag. Is it possible for this type of monitor to have multiple inputs but no internal scaler?
> Also, why is it that my 24inch Asus 1920x1080 has several inputs but no noticeable input lag? Is it because of the resolution or the fact that it is a TN panel?


Don't think just do it besides if you really don't like it I am sure someone on forum will buy it off your hands for a little loss on your end. =] I pulled the triggered the night I found our on this forum since my belief in spending a lot on a monitor is worth it since you are looking at it all the time.

Remember just do it!


----------



## Gloomy

So is Green-Sum a tried seller? He seems to have a reputation for quick shipping on ebay. Dont want to make a mistake...


----------



## PearlJammzz

You may just not notice it. I don't notice too much on my 24'' Soyo...but again I have no idea what the input lag is on that one.

Chances are good though that you will not notice the input lag. Lots of people don't seem to unless they are playing rythem-based games.

Levi, those are the ~100 dollar adapters yes?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> After shipping, a group buy would supposedly only save you a couple of bucks per monitor, so you're just better off buying them online. These Ebay sellers are actually selling them with pretty small profit margins


I'm not sure about that. In 100 piece orders, they're $250 monitors (+ whatever they would cost to freight over, I'll round it to $20 per monitor because it shouldn't be more than $2000 for freight), so $270 per monitor. If someone can give exact box measurements and weight of the original box, I would know how much it would cost to ship around the US, shouldn't be more than $40-50. That brings the total to ~$320 per monitor. $80 off is pretty good. BUT, this is a ton of speculation


----------



## PearlJammzz

Shipping shouldn't be more than MAYBE 20 bucks inside the US. I have shipped entire turbo kits for cars (~40lbs) at about 50 bucks.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> Shipping shouldn't be more than MAYBE 20 bucks inside the US. I have shipped entire turbo kits for cars (~40lbs) at about 50 bucks.


Just depends on the box shape/weight. I shipped a mATX case a few weeks ago for $70... Shipping companies are getting worse.


----------



## alricking

I got Catleap w/ speaker from Dream-seller...this tempered glass version people been talking about.. Is it any difference really from the non-tempered glass? Picture look better???

If i recall someone mention that tempered vs non-tempered has no advantages in term of quality of images//graphic ... beside just the better protection from damage.

Is that correct?


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin*
> 
> Definitely understood. I know there is quite a bit of evidence to show that the high input lag is very probable but I just think i'm being stubborn..I want that multiple input one!
> I've read every post in this thread from day one and know that quite a few people that are pretty experienced with displays have posted on this issue, I guess I just want to make sure.
> I do have a question though, I know that from what I read it seems that an internal scaler and functioning OSD are the two things that cause higher input lag. Is it possible for this type of monitor to have multiple inputs but no internal scaler?
> Also, why is it that my 24inch Asus 1920x1080 has several inputs but no noticeable input lag? Is it because of the resolution or the fact that it is a TN panel?


There is no proof that the multiple input one has input lag, in fact prad.de is the only site that measures input lag properly (and they only started doing it recently) so unless they have measured thisspecific monitor (or someone like ToastyX has), we shouldn't assume anything. What can really introduce input lag is the presence of a scaler, a (badly implemented) OSD or processing.


----------



## Gloomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> I got Catleap w/ speaker from Dream-seller...this tempered glass version people been talking about.. Is it any difference really from the non-tempered glass? Picture look better???
> If i recall someone mention that tempered vs non-tempered has no advantages in term of quality of images//graphic ... beside just the better protection from damage.
> Is that correct?


Tempered glass refers to a sheet of glass manufacturers sometimes add to the front of the monitor. It makes the bezel "flush' all the way around. The panel underneath is the same so the picture is mostly the same on both models, with the caveat being that placing a sheet of glass (or indeed, anything) in front of the panel can only worsen the picture quality, not improve it.

I suppose that it would provide extra protection for the monitor, yes. It can only help in this regard.


----------



## Remix65

i would be interested in that 2700k. does it have a motherboard and some memory...


----------



## Niko-Time

Has anyone used this as a TV? It would also need to be able to play 1080p on my ZBOX HD-ID11 htpc. It has a Intel® Atom™ D510 (dual-core) (1.66 GHz) and the ION2 GPU I believe. Am tempted...


----------



## HyperMatrix

I'm disappointed with green-sum right now. 4th day since my order and still no tracking. Even though I had messaged him before and he told me I'd be give a tracking number "definitely" by yesterday....which hasn't happened.

Lack of customer service seems to be a common trend with some Asian sellers. They're good with their words and quick to apologize, but none of that translates into actual action. And here I was thinking when I ordered on Sunday that I'd receive the monitor this week as he advertises 2-5 day shipping + ships same day or next day. Now I doubt he'll even ship it in that 2-5 days.

And yes....I realize I have no patience. But I also hate being lied to or misled. It destroys trust at all levels with that seller.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Has anyone used this as a TV? It would also need to be able to play 1080p on my ZBOX HD-ID11 htpc. It has a Intel® Atom™ D510 (dual-core) (1.66 GHz) and the ION2 GPU I believe. Am tempted...


Edit: wrong info is wrong........ but it wouldn't look very good in 1080p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm disappointed with green-sum right now. 4th day since my order and still no tracking. Even though I had messaged him before and he told me I'd be give a tracking number "definitely" by yesterday....which hasn't happened.
> Lack of customer service seems to be a common trend with some Asian sellers. They're good with their words and quick to apologize, but none of that translates into actual action. And here I was thinking when I ordered on Sunday that I'd receive the monitor this week as he advertises 2-5 day shipping + ships same day or next day. Now I doubt he'll even ship it in that 2-5 days.
> And yes....I realize I have no patience. But I also hate being lied to or misled. It destroys trust at all levels with that seller.


well considering these people aren't really HUGE companies and with the recent influx of orders you have to give him time imo. I mean it can be frustrating that he told you one thing and you are getting another thing. Hes prob bulking the order up and shipping them in one big shipment to save on shipping. but that's just speculation.


----------



## computerdeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm disappointed with green-sum right now. 4th day since my order and still no tracking. Even though I had messaged him before and he told me I'd be give a tracking number "definitely" by yesterday....which hasn't happened.
> Lack of customer service seems to be a common trend with some Asian sellers. They're good with their words and quick to apologize, but none of that translates into actual action. And here I was thinking when I ordered on Sunday that I'd receive the monitor this week as he advertises 2-5 day shipping + ships same day or next day. Now I doubt he'll even ship it in that 2-5 days.
> And yes....I realize I have no patience. But I also hate being lied to or misled. It destroys trust at all levels with that seller.


Same here. Ordered on the 4th and no tracking yet.
Sent him a message and he just said sorry and that he would give me tracking the next day..no tracking still.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Has anyone used this as a TV? It would also need to be able to play 1080p on my ZBOX HD-ID11 htpc. It has a Intel® Atom™ D510 (dual-core) (1.66 GHz) and the ION2 GPU I believe. Am tempted...


Someone will likely correct me here...but generally when you run an LCD display at a resolution different from its native resolution, it'll end up looking not too great because the pixel size was taken into account when creating this monitor for this resolution. When you go to a lower resolution it needs to split up 1920 requested pixels to run across 2560 actual pixels. At that point I believe your gpu's scaler comes in to help make this happen and I don't believe that on-board integrated graphics have the dual link dvi inputs to be able to connect to this. Could be wrong. Your best bet would be one of the multi-input ones with hdmi that likely has more input lag, which...if you're using it for a multimedia station, will not be noticeable.

But best tip is if you're just using it for 1080p, you'll get a better quality image for a lower price if you just buy a standard 1080p ips monitor from dell. Or do what my friend did with his htpc. Get a 60" 120hz led tv on sale for $800 and enjoy the hell outta that sucker.


----------



## AMGRoadster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerdeth*
> 
> Same here. Ordered on the 4th and no tracking yet.
> Sent him a message and he just said sorry and that he would give me tracking the next day..no tracking still.


I am in the same boat. I ordered on the 3rd and have been told the same thing.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> well considering it has not built in scaler and its a 16:10 ratio rather than a 16:9 I doubt it will look nice at 1080p imo.


these monitors are 16:9. they are 1440p not 1600p

so it wouldnt be stretched, but it would still be pixely


----------



## vhxonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm disappointed with green-sum right now. 4th day since my order and still no tracking. Even though I had messaged him before and he told me I'd be give a tracking number "definitely" by yesterday....which hasn't happened.
> Lack of customer service seems to be a common trend with some Asian sellers. They're good with their words and quick to apologize, but none of that translates into actual action. And here I was thinking when I ordered on Sunday that I'd receive the monitor this week as he advertises 2-5 day shipping + ships same day or next day. Now I doubt he'll even ship it in that 2-5 days.
> And yes....I realize I have no patience. But I also hate being lied to or misled. It destroys trust at all levels with that seller.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMGRoadster*
> 
> I am in the same boat. I ordered on the 3rd and have been told the same thing.


Well I ordered from Green-Sum as well, last Friday. I did get a tracking two days ago but it hasn't been updated since. Also the estimated delivery date from the tracking number says April 3rd... Which, hopefully, is a big mistake.

EDIT: Scratch that. Was using eBay/USPS's tracking to see where it was. (Which is crap) Mine is actually in Chicago now. According to EMS's tracking: http://service.epost.go.kr/trace.RetrieveEmsTraceEngTibco.postal


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> these monitors are 16:9. they are 1440p not 1600p
> so it wouldnt be stretched, but it would still be pixely


oh.... well i derped lol.... TY for catching that.


----------



## kazenagi

Any idea when the sellers would put up the Crossover monitor? Sitting on the fence between waiting for it or jumping the gun and geting another Shimian before it's listed..


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm disappointed with green-sum right now. 4th day since my order and still no tracking. Even though I had messaged him before and he told me I'd be give a tracking number "definitely" by yesterday....which hasn't happened.
> Lack of customer service seems to be a common trend with some Asian sellers. They're good with their words and quick to apologize, but none of that translates into actual action. And here I was thinking when I ordered on Sunday that I'd receive the monitor this week as he advertises 2-5 day shipping + ships same day or next day. Now I doubt he'll even ship it in that 2-5 days.
> And yes....I realize I have no patience. But I also hate being lied to or misled. It destroys trust at all levels with that seller.


You can't be dissapointed with green-sum since his the only seller selling his monitor with a estimating arrival time of around 20 after purchase while other seller give you 5-10 days estimating arrival time.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> You can't be dissapointed with green-sum since his the only seller selling his monitor with a estimating arrival time of around 20 after purchase while other seller give you 5-10 days estimating arrival time.


Mine doesn't show such an estimated arrival time as I'm in Canada. The only bits regarding delivery were:

Ships same day or next day (hasn't happened)
Delivery in 2-5 days (which can't happen now)
Longer delivery to south America and Africa or something (which doesnt apply)

And then there was the message he sent me guaranteeing that it'd definitely be sent out and I'd have a tracking number yesterday.

So which part of me being lied to am I not allowed to be disappointed by? The issue is about him advertising something he's not able to provide. And continuing that lie in messages he sent.


----------



## B33ker

As a note for those wondering about Dreamseller and his timeframe, here's now my order has progressed so far......

03/03/12 - Ordered
03/06/12 - Tracking # Recieved late that night
03/08/12 -Packge arrived at JFK airport in NY going to MA

So a total of 5 days so far, 3 of them in the dark without being able to track.

I'm expecting it's going to arrive tomorrow, (03/09/12), then I just have to hope they actually knock so I can sign rather than just leave a slip and make me go out to pick it up like usual.


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm disappointed with green-sum right now. 4th day since my order and still no tracking. Even though I had messaged him before and he told me I'd be give a tracking number "definitely" by yesterday....which hasn't happened.
> Lack of customer service seems to be a common trend with some Asian sellers. They're good with their words and quick to apologize, but none of that translates into actual action. And here I was thinking when I ordered on Sunday that I'd receive the monitor this week as he advertises 2-5 day shipping + ships same day or next day. Now I doubt he'll even ship it in that 2-5 days.
> And yes....I realize I have no patience. But I also hate being lied to or misled. It destroys trust at all levels with that seller.


I'm dealing with the same thing. If he doesn't have the monitor to me in at least 7 days from ordering it, he isn't getting positive feedback. Sellers should keep their promises of fast shipping.


----------



## Martyr82

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by eduardmc View Post
> 
> You can't be dissapointed with green-sum since his the only seller selling his monitor with a estimating arrival time of around 20 after purchase while other seller give you 5-10 days estimating arrival time.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't show such an estimated arrival time as I'm in Canada. The only bits regarding delivery were:
> 
> Ships same day or next day (hasn't happened)
> Delivery in 2-5 days (which can't happen now)
> Longer delivery to south America and Africa or something (which doesnt apply)
> 
> And then there was the message he sent me guaranteeing that it'd definitely be sent out and I'd have a tracking number yesterday.
> 
> So which part of me being lied to am I not allowed to be disappointed by? The issue is about him advertising something he's not able to provide. And continuing that lie in messages he sent.
Click to expand...

I bought from Green-Sum as well. He may be experiencing supply issues given that he has sold 31 of these things in the last 60 hours. I can't imagine he had that kind of stock.

And as far as shipping estimates go, when I first viewed the item on eBay, It did indeed give me an arrival date of March 26 - April 6 or something like that. But for whatever reason that disappeared and now displays no estimate. I still went with him though, because I don't mind waiting that long, and in my experience things like that generally arrive quicker than the sellers worst case time-frame.

In all honesty, I'll be ecstatic if it merely arrives, let alone late.


----------



## spidert622

I am thinking of buying one of these for my laptop(Alienware M15x) it is fully modded and has 16gb ram radeon 6990m so on... The problem is I don't have a dual link DVI all I have is a display port. If I use a display port to dual link DVI adapter will I still get a decent response rate/refresh rate and the full resolution 2560x1440? I really really want to buy one of these!

PLEASE help


----------



## Shane1244

Just bought the $399 Catleap off dreamseller
Maybe I be the first one to order to Canada?


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Any idea when the sellers would put up the Crossover monitor? Sitting on the fence between waiting for it or jumping the gun and geting another Shimian before it's listed..


At the end of this week, Dream-Seller said.


----------



## qhduong92

You do realize that it's business day right? And they are at least 12 hours different in time so you can't expect it to get to you in 2-5 days including weekend and such. Absurd if you end up leaving a negative feedback for that. I hate buyers like you.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKClubs*
> 
> Trigger has been pulled on a Catleap w/ tempered glass. Thanks for bringing these monitors to light Bruce! Now I can only hope the wife doesn't notice this beauty sitting on my desk.


LOL I was thinking the same thing. But she would notice it for sure


----------



## Shurr

ordered on 3/2 from dreamseller.

19:40 06-Mar-2012 Posting/Collection BUSANJIN

Posting office zip code : 614013

Destination country : U.S.A
02:54 07-Mar-2012 Arrival at outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

08:09 07-Mar-2012 Departure from outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

Dispatch number : 151
18:08 07-Mar-2012 Handed over to Air carrier INCHEON

18:38 07-Mar-2012 Received by Air carrier INCHEON

20:18 07-Mar-2012 Departure from Airport INCHEON

Flight date : 20:00 Wed 07 Mar 2012 (KST)

Flight number : OZ204
14:08 07-Mar-2012 Airrival at Destination Airport LOS ANGELES

16:04 07-Mar-2012 Delivered to Destination Airport LOS ANGELES

22:23 07-Mar-2012 Arrival at inward office of exchange USLAXA

22:24 07-Mar-2012 Handed over to Customs USLAXA

Customs retention reason : Other

Any reason why some are being held in customs? is dreamseller using our monitors to smuggle drugs into the US! Since I live 40min from LAX I kinda just want to go get it! Wonder if theyd go for that!


----------



## sh1v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by eduardmc View Post
> You can't be dissapointed with green-sum since his the only seller selling his monitor with a estimating arrival time of around 20 after purchase while other seller give you 5-10 days estimating arrival time.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't show such an estimated arrival time as I'm in Canada. The only bits regarding delivery were:
> Ships same day or next day (hasn't happened)
> Delivery in 2-5 days (which can't happen now)
> Longer delivery to south America and Africa or something (which doesnt apply)
> And then there was the message he sent me guaranteeing that it'd definitely be sent out and I'd have a tracking number yesterday.
> So which part of me being lied to am I not allowed to be disappointed by? The issue is about him advertising something he's not able to provide. And continuing that lie in messages he sent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought from Green-Sum as well. He may be experiencing supply issues given that he has sold 31 of these things in the last 60 hours. I can't imagine he had that kind of stock.
> And as far as shipping estimates go, when I first viewed the item on eBay, It did indeed give me an arrival date of March 26 - April 6 or something like that. But for whatever reason that disappeared and now displays no estimate. I still went with him though, because I don't mind waiting that long, and in my experience things like that generally arrive quicker than the sellers worst case time-frame.
> In all honesty, I'll be ecstatic if it merely arrives, let alone late.
Click to expand...

Ordered from Green-sum Saturday morning. Got the tracking info on Tuesday. Package just cleared customs. He has been in constant communication throughout the process.

Btw, realize that there is a huge time difference between us and south Korea. It is 6:12am over there. So wait for 4-5hrs to get his stuff together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> ordered on 3/2 from dreamseller.
> 19:40 06-Mar-2012 Posting/Collection BUSANJIN
> Posting office zip code : 614013
> Destination country : U.S.A
> 02:54 07-Mar-2012 Arrival at outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE
> 08:09 07-Mar-2012 Departure from outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE
> Dispatch number : 151
> 18:08 07-Mar-2012 Handed over to Air carrier INCHEON
> 18:38 07-Mar-2012 Received by Air carrier INCHEON
> 20:18 07-Mar-2012 Departure from Airport INCHEON
> Flight date : 20:00 Wed 07 Mar 2012 (KST)
> Flight number : OZ204
> 14:08 07-Mar-2012 Airrival at Destination Airport LOS ANGELES
> 16:04 07-Mar-2012 Delivered to Destination Airport LOS ANGELES
> 22:23 07-Mar-2012 Arrival at inward office of exchange USLAXA
> 22:24 07-Mar-2012 Handed over to Customs USLAXA
> Customs retention reason : Other
> Any reason why some are being held in customs? is dreamseller using our monitors to smuggle drugs into the US! Since I live 40min from LAX I kinda just want to go get it! Wonder if theyd go for that!


It will take a day for customs to clear your item.


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhduong92*
> 
> You do realize that it's business day right? And they are at least 12 hours different in time so you can't expect it to get to you in 2-5 days including weekend and such. Absurd if you end up leaving a negative feedback for that. I hate buyers like you.


My shimian came triple layered in bubble wrap in only 4 days including the weekend, no complaints here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> At the end of this week, Dream-Seller said.


Hm.. guess I'll wait it out anyways, only difference is the stand and I'm planning on getting a separate stand to mount my monitors maybe they'll be a drop in price.


----------



## Demented

I'm just being happily patient, hoping my positive energies will ensure a flawless panel.


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloomy*
> 
> For those debating on whether or not to get the tempered glass-- don't. It's a bloody stupid feature. It's a crime, honestly-- everyone wants to get the apple minimalistic look but very few manufacturers do it right. Usually what ends up happening is you ruin the monitors. I mean think about it, you're basically putting something between yourself and the display. That's a crime. Sometimes you end up with reflections appearing on both the glass and the panel and it's infuriating.
> Had this problem on my DELL Studio XPS 16. Drove me batty. Though I'll admit, it may be possible to keep it under control on a monitor, with which you can guarantee a glare free environment.


At least with the iMac you can 



.


----------



## Druidje

Guys, how long does shipping take to Europe, Netherland? Or does the 2-5 days, which he claims, means worldwide and not just US?


----------



## Limniscate

So I'm going to S. Korea at the end of April ... how much would it cost to ship one of these back to the U.S.?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limniscate*
> 
> So I'm going to S. Korea at the end of April ... how much would it cost to ship one of these back to the U.S.?


Why not buy a bunch and bring them on the plane with you?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> ordered on 3/2 from dreamseller.
> 19:40 06-Mar-2012 Posting/Collection BUSANJIN
> Posting office zip code : 614013
> Destination country : U.S.A
> 02:54 07-Mar-2012 Arrival at outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE
> 08:09 07-Mar-2012 Departure from outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE
> Dispatch number : 151
> 18:08 07-Mar-2012 Handed over to Air carrier INCHEON
> 18:38 07-Mar-2012 Received by Air carrier INCHEON
> 20:18 07-Mar-2012 Departure from Airport INCHEON
> Flight date : 20:00 Wed 07 Mar 2012 (KST)
> Flight number : OZ204
> 14:08 07-Mar-2012 Airrival at Destination Airport LOS ANGELES
> 16:04 07-Mar-2012 Delivered to Destination Airport LOS ANGELES
> 22:23 07-Mar-2012 Arrival at inward office of exchange USLAXA
> 22:24 07-Mar-2012 Handed over to Customs USLAXA
> Customs retention reason : Other
> Any reason why some are being held in customs? is dreamseller using our monitors to smuggle drugs into the US! Since I live 40min from LAX I kinda just want to go get it! Wonder if theyd go for that!


It isn't a "hold". It will come out soon enough. My first one had the "hold" along with other peeps.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhduong92*
> 
> You do realize that it's business day right? And they are at least 12 hours different in time so you can't expect it to get to you in 2-5 days including weekend and such. Absurd if you end up leaving a negative feedback for that. I hate buyers like you.


Why? It's business day, yes. Today is Thursday. If he ordered on Sunday as I did, it has now been 4 business days. Let's say 3 days to make up for the time difference. 3 days and NO SHIPPING YET when he said he'd ship day 1 or 2.

And then, look at my situation where on tuesday, he told me it'd be shipped "definitely" tomorrow and I'd get a tracking number. Tomorrow is the same amount of time in all countries. Got. Oohing Wednesday as promised. It's Thursday and I still have nothing.

I'm with the commenter. If you can't deliver what you advertise, then you get negative feedback. If he hadn't advertised his sale as 2-5 day delivery, I wouldn't care so much. But when you choose someone because of expedited service claims, you expect to get expedited service. And when you continue to lie about your claims, the. Yes...you get accurate feedback based on you lying to me or failing to deliver what was promised to me. Unless I get a tracking number by the end of the day today, and the panel is perfect (0 dead pixels) then I'll be joining this guy and giving negative feedback too.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

CRAP! Funny I will end up with the same delivery timeline as my first one - Saturday. The problem is, well I suppose it isn't a problem, I am having it delivered to my office and the mailman knows the building is shut down and doesn't even bother to swing by. My Catleap with have a little brother on Monday! I suppose I have been lucky(?) with my orders, both from dreamseller were made on a Monday and the monitor would have been delivered Saturday (the advantage of EMS vs. Fed Ex since EMS gets handled by the USPS.)

EDIT: For those CATLEAP owners, please see my sig for the Catleap Club. It would be very helpful to potential sellers to get your input.

Thanks!


----------



## spidert622

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> I am thinking of buying one of these for my laptop(Alienware M15x) it is fully modded and has 16gb ram radeon 6990m so on... The problem is I don't have a dual link DVI all I have is a display port. If I use a display port to dual link DVI adapter will I still get a decent response rate/refresh rate and the full resolution 2560x1440? I really really want to buy one of these!
> PLEASE help


I am sorry for double posting but it doesn't look like anybody knows... should I call the seller? Or call maybe AMD? Heck even alienware although their customer service is bad, and they wont be happy to see I modded their precious laptop.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> I am sorry for double posting but it doesn't look like anybody knows... should I call the seller? Or call maybe AMD? Heck even alienware although their customer service is bad, and they wont be happy to see I modded their precious laptop.


I'm not sure about how display port to dual link evo adapters work but as far as bandwidth goes, display port 1.2 can handle this monitor.


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> As a note for those wondering about Dreamseller and his timeframe, here's now my order has progressed so far......
> 03/03/12 - Ordered
> 03/06/12 - Tracking # Recieved late that night
> 03/08/12 -Packge arrived at JFK airport in NY going to MA
> So a total of 5 days so far, 3 of them in the dark without being able to track.
> I'm expecting it's going to arrive tomorrow, (03/09/12), then I just have to hope they actually knock so I can sign rather than just leave a slip and make me go out to pick it up like usual.


My monitor is at JFK now too! I wonder how many of these are going through customs lol.


----------



## spidert622

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm not sure about how display port to dual link evo adapters work but as far as bandwidth goes, display port 1.2 can handle this monitor.


I know that but this monitor doesn't have a DP 1.2 input only dual DVI


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> You may just not notice it. I don't notice too much on my 24'' Soyo...but again I have no idea what the input lag is on that one.
> Chances are good though that you will not notice the input lag. Lots of people don't seem to unless they are playing rythem-based games.
> Levi, those are the ~100 dollar adapters yes?


Yes, but even those are 2 kinds single or dual link. You have to check specs before you buy.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> I'm dealing with the same thing. If he doesn't have the monitor to me in at least 7 days from ordering it, he isn't getting positive feedback. Sellers should keep their promises of fast shipping.


Seriously guys, it's coming from S. Korea. That's pretty much the other side of the world. Sometimes these things take time, sometimes things get held up in customs, etc. You should NEVER expect anything that is coming through customs to get to your house "on time", that's how it always has been and that's how it's going to remain forever. I think it's just obvious by what I'm reading in this thread is that a lot of people have not ordered anything or much at all international before, or at least nothing important.


----------



## zhoulander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> I am sorry for double posting but it doesn't look like anybody knows... should I call the seller? Or call maybe AMD? Heck even alienware although their customer service is bad, and they wont be happy to see I modded their precious laptop.


You will need to see if your adapter has the proper bandwidth:

http://www.bizlinktech.com/displayport.html
Quote:


> The DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link cable adapter (270 MHz or 330 MHz builds available) enables the connection of your DisplayPort supported computer to a DVI supported monitor or other display. It works with either dual-link or single-link digital DVI connections supporting up to dual-link resolutions.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Seriously guys, it's coming from S. Korea. That's pretty much the other side of the world. Sometimes these things take time, sometimes things get held up in customs, etc. You should NEVER expect anything that is coming through customs to get to your house "on time", that's how it always has been and that's how it's going to remain forever. I think it's just obvious by what I'm reading in this thread is that a lot of people have not ordered anything or much at all international before, or at least nothing important.


Our complaint isn't about customs. That's out of the sellers control. But actually shipping it out on time doesn't matter what country you're in.


----------



## axizor

Hey guys. Sorry if this has been asked before, but do these sellers offer a smaller sized monitor? The price is great for a 27", but it would just be way too big for me. Something around 22-24" would be more ideal.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Hey guys. Sorry if this has been asked before, but do these sellers offer a smaller sized monitor? The price is great for a 27", but it would just be way too big for me. Something around 22-24" would be more ideal.


You would just be buying a 1080P screen in that size...


----------



## sh1v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Hey guys. Sorry if this has been asked before, but do these sellers offer a smaller sized monitor? The price is great for a 27", but it would just be way too big for me. Something around 22-24" would be more ideal.


They do but you are better off buying a 22"-24" through actual retailers.


----------



## axizor

Alright, thanks guys.


----------



## PearlJammzz

Looks like the conversion to dual-link DVI isn't the cheapest if in the future we have cards with JUST DisplayPort and not DVI. Granted, if this happens, cables like this should drop in price a lot but currectly they are 69 bones at the cheapest. Most hover around the 100 mark!

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2


----------



## scutzi128

This monitor intrigues me. I must think on it for a bit.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Our complaint isn't about customs. That's out of the sellers control. But actually shipping it out on time doesn't matter what country you're in.


I'm with you guys, I ordered on the fourth and he didn't ship until the 7th when I asked him why my tracking number wasn't working. What's more aggravating is he must think I'm a fool to not notice that he didn't ship until I said something. Here's his reply. "Now your tracking information is updated," - yeah right. Negative feedback for sure, and a full paypal refund if the monitor has any flaws, then he can pay me to ship it back if he wants it returned, I'll be sure to take my time with it as well.









Hi!
Sorry for the inconvenience.
We contacted Korea Post again and now your tracking information is updated. Please check it with your tracking number again please. Again, sorry for it. If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. Thanks again. Have a good day!


----------



## Sammael7

YES !!!!!!!!!! my package arrived in los angeles (not at my home... yet) But that means I will probably get it tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brucethemoose

Someone voted DOA, and I don't remember seeing that there recently. Did I miss a post?

Remember, don't vote "didn't receive" if shipping is just taking a long time. As these monitors come from the other side of the world, we should all be grateful if they end up arriving within 3 weeks. Coming from 7000 miles away, these monitors are travelling at like 40mph on average with a week shipping.


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opcow*
> 
> At least with the iMac you can
> 
> 
> 
> .


Need more information on the Tempered Glass panels

1. Might be able to open it from the front. It could be held by magnets just like Apple Display. Someone mentioned shifting the glass a bit to align it.
2. Dust particles/hair could be knocked off by tapping the glass, as mentioned before.
3. Open the panel from the rear, then it might not be that difficult to clean the dust from the glass, see youtube video on cleaning the Apple Display.

The only thing I don't like about the glass panel is the inability to massage stuck pixels, but if the glass panel can be easily removed, it is worth getting.


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Someone voted DOA, and I don't remember seeing that there recently. Did I miss a post?


It's not new. It's been there for at least 2 or 3 days. I never saw a post about it either unless it was one of the people who complained about not getting tracking or anything for several days. Maybe someone just jumped the gun or erroneously voted.


----------



## Druidje

How will a 6950 2gb unlocked to a 6970 drive a 1440p monitor, guys? I couldn't really find much information about cards and their perfomance on 1440p.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opcow*
> 
> It's not new. It's been there for at least 2 or 3 days. I never saw a post about it either unless it was one of the people who complained about not getting tracking or anything for several days. Maybe someone just jumped the gun or erroneously voted.


The closest thing I've seen to a DOA is this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/500_100#post_16593940

But that was over a week ago.


----------



## KuuFA

well since these monitors are about 2x1080p you can guess on the performance so expect to lose about 30-40+ percent of performance.


----------



## bosom

I ordered on the 29th, which was basically already March 1 for them.

Mine did not actually ship until the 6th, even though he marked it shipped on the second. It's in the states in Chicago right now, or at least that's the last it was scanned.

I was hoping to get it before the weekend... The speed of service he was able to provide at the beginning has diminished as the amount of attention has gone up, obviously.

As long as mine arrives in good shape and no annoying dead pixels, I'll be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Finally i see the same status but i'm dissapointed of his slow shipping while DCsamsungmall is getting the monitor to people withing 2 days after purchase. Hopefully i'll be here on saturday or monday.


I think what happened is pretty obvious. dream seller was supposed to have really fast shipping reports just like green sum, but these twin threads on overclock and hardforums exploded and got him a massive boost in attention. The meme that dream sellers bubble wrap is the gold standard for shipping safety quickly propagated on these boards and so he got the lions share of the sales.

He probably ran out of stock, but still kept taking more orders, he got caught flat footed by the sudden demand and interest and the delay with that korean holiday, and now he is catching up... hopefully. If I was him, I'd have kept taking orders even if I had no stock if I knew I could procure more, after all, his primary purpose is to make money off us yanks and canadians and euros


----------



## CRosko42

I ordered last night at ~530pm est and I just recieved my tracking info from dream-seller!

I'm sure the holiday just got him swamped, but it seems like it might be back in order now.


----------



## Martyr82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> I ordered last night at ~530pm est and I just recieved my tracking info from dream-seller!
> I'm sure the holiday just got him swamped, but it seems like it might be back in order now.


Dream-Seller has not been questioned as far as timely shipping goes.

It's the cheaper ones from Green-Sum that are experiencing delays in shipping.
It's understandable... he moved 69 of the base model in the last week, compared to Dream-Sellers 13. Hell, he's sold 10 since COB yesterday... It's about 9:40am in Korea right now. I think he would processing overnight orders as we speak. There's no way he has enough stock to meet this exponential growth in demand over the last 7 days, so I'd expect a delay of 1-3 days before it ships.


----------



## xdemi

So... can the tempered glass ones have the glass taken off for cleaning (similar to the Apple display)?

Also can't wait for the review for the multi-input monitor to solve this input lag dilemma once and for all!


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Dream-Seller has not been questioned as far as timely shipping goes.
> It's the cheaper ones from Green-Sum that are experiencing delays in shipping.


Wrong. Dream seller buyer here who has been waiting over a week now. Bought the 1st, finally actually shipped the 8th. Holiday blues, man, holiday blues. I know from watching the other folks in waiting that DS was definitely affected by the holiday. GS may have been as well, haven't been paying as much attention to guys that have bought from him.

Based on the text of Dreamsellers emails to me, I really get the feeling that all these guys are drop shipping from the manufacturer, they don't have any actual inventory.

BB


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

I am actually starting to think that dreamseller (who has sold way more than 13 I saw noted in an ealier post - he started with two batches of 10 before he went to high numbers of "on-hand" monitors - the number sold only applies to that listing - he has relisted many times) is batch shipping - he has to be.

I ordered on the exact same day a week apart and the monitors shipped the same day each time. Many people on the Catleap Club page are getting ship dates of March 7/8.

The idea that he is drop shipping may be entirely correct (they all are probably doing that.) My most recent shipment is identical to my first one (save for the dates):


DateStatusPost office/AirportDetails19:11 07-Mar-2012Posting/CollectionBUSANJIN

Posting office zip code : 614013

Destination country : U.S.A

03:25 08-Mar-2012Arrival at outward office of exchangeINTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

07:54 08-Mar-2012Departure from outward office of exchangeINTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

Dispatch number : 154

08:25 08-Mar-2012Handed over to Air carrierINCHEON

08:55 08-Mar-2012Received by Air carrierINCHEON

16:55 08-Mar-2012Departure from AirportINCHEON

Flight date : 16:40 Thu 08 Mar 2012 (KST)

Flight number : OZ214

10:05 08-Mar-2012Airrival at Destination AirportSAN FRANCISCO

10:47 08-Mar-2012Delivered to Destination AirportSAN FRANCISCO 

It will clear customs tonight most likely, hit USPS and be at my office Saturday (well theoretically since the building is closed.) As others have said many times - patience - it will get here and you will LOVE it.


----------



## HyperMatrix

To green-sum's credit, he replied today saying that they did ship out my package today and provided me with a tracking number, and also offered to send $10 to my paypal account for the inconvenience (i never asked for any money back or anything of the sort).


----------



## Martyr82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> Wrong. Dream seller buyer here who has been waiting over a week now. Bought the 1st, finally actually shipped the 8th. Holiday blues, man, holiday blues. I know from watching the other folks in waiting that DS was definitely affected by the holiday. GS may have been as well, haven't been paying as much attention to guys that have bought from him.
> Based on the text of Dreamsellers emails to me, I really get the feeling that all these guys are drop shipping from the manufacturer, they don't have any actual inventory.
> BB


Yeah, that would make sense. Seems he has sent a batch on the 8th. Just unlucky for you that meant waiting since 1st while others only waited since 7th.

As for Green-Sun, he replied to me, nothing totally unexpected for me;

Hi, thank you for your order from us.
Your item will be sent on Nonday, at least Tuesday.
We will provide tracking number after shipping.
Thank you.

- green-sum


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> Looks like the conversion to dual-link DVI isn't the cheapest if in the future we have cards with JUST DisplayPort and not DVI. Granted, if this happens, cables like this should drop in price a lot but currectly they are 69 bones at the cheapest. Most hover around the 100 mark!
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2


try 11 bucks

http://www.amazon.com/HDE-Display-Port-DVI-Cable/dp/B001MIOF2S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

this is a passive adapter though, so you need to have a multimode display port, which incidentally, my new 15" hp envy 15 does have. I ordered this adapter and report how well it works, but I should be able to output the full res off my laptops multi mode displayport, and drive it off my desktops dual link dvi.


----------



## Odyn

Oh god oh god oh god. I just went against everything I believe in and ordered the Shimian qh270-lite from dream-seller. OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD. Im so excited, nervous, and from everyones reviews so far i think i made a good investment!


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> Oh god oh god oh god. I just went against everything I believe in and ordered the Shimian qh270-lite from dream-seller. OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD. Im so excited, nervous, and from everyones reviews so far i think i made a good investment!


Odyn, not sure if you caught the details of the models being discussed, but are you sure you wouldn't rather go for the *Catleap* Q270 model with it's higher refresh rates (85hz for ATI and 100hz for Nvidia cards).

Just figured i'd give you the heads up while you still had time to change your order. But otherwise if you've done the research already then just ignore what i've said and enjoy your nice new Shimian, congrats


----------



## kazenagi

Your eyes will be crying from the beauty of these monitors


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SJetski71*
> 
> Odyn, not sure if you caught the details of the models being discussed, but are you sure you wouldn't rather go for the *Catleap* Q270 model with it's higher refresh rates (85hz for ATI and 100hz for Nvidia cards).
> Just figured i'd give you the heads up while you still had time to change your order. But otherwise if you've done the research already then just ignore what i've said and enjoy your nice new Shimian, congrats


I'm still worried about the sustainability of 100hz. There must be a reason other manufacturers limit the LCD's refresh rate... Personally, I wouldn't run my Catleap over 85hz until others have run theirs at 100hz for a year or so. That said, I might've ordered a Catleap or a Crossover if I had the options, but I'm extremely happy with my Achieva as is. The non-glass Shimians have the best track record so far, which is something to keep in mind.


----------



## ibtar

For those asking about whether a PS3 works at 720p or not, well... I tried, honestly, but the stupid ridge in the back of the Shimian wouldn't let me plug my hdmi > dvi adapter and the dvi cable in at the same time









I'd need either a hdmi to dvi cable or a right angle adapter I guess. Pretty stupid design IMO.


----------



## minnus

Order from red-cap shipped!


----------



## sniperskulls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Order from red-cap shipped!


When did you order?


----------



## minnus

Late March 6th. I got the shipping notice March 8th ~ so two day turnaround.

Hope it gets here in good condition!


----------



## sh1v

so far no one has received their packages from green-sum though right?


----------



## Caz

Now that Apple is releasing a iPad with a screen like they are (can't remember exact numbers, but its more than 1080p obvi). Does anyone think that will bring down prices on 1440p esk screens?


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> so far no one has received their packages from green-sum though right?


Mine has been at JFK Airport for the last 15 hours or so. I'm expecting it Monday.


----------



## Sammael7

so guys, how long before your monitor was delivered when it got to this stage



I actually live in los angeles, so it is very close to me, but how long before it said it hit stateside and it was delivered to your door?


----------



## bhamhawker

Just registered to say I ordered from red-cap about 20 minutes ago. We'll see how long he takes to provide tracking, ship, etc.

Been a real roller coaster ride going through this thread and debating back and forth with the wife on whether to snatch up a Catleap. Ended up going with the Q270. Very excited.


----------



## Blazing angel

So guys, this is a monitor with the same display (panel i mean) as a 27 inch Imac? Wow, nice find:thumb:

(if possible, can anyone measure the length and width of the monitor for me?)

EDIT: Crap....with the stand, the Monitor is approximately 5.5 cm too big for my desk (i have a shelf on top)


----------



## darkrecruit

I ordered a catleap from dreamseller and received my tracking # on the 2nd, however the tracking page has yet to show any updates (not even accepted). I sent an email to dreamseller today urging him to hurry. Hopefully he ships it out soon.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkrecruit*
> 
> I ordered a catleap from dreamseller and received my tracking # on the 2nd, however the tracking page has yet to show any updates (not even accepted). I sent an email to dreamseller today urging him to hurry. Hopefully he ships it out soon.


Use this link to check your tracking:

Here. Click cancel twice, and then you should be able to input your tracking #. after you click Search, then click cancel twice again. You should see your status.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkrecruit*
> 
> I ordered a catleap from dreamseller and received my tracking # on the 2nd, however the tracking page has yet to show any updates (not even accepted). I sent an email to dreamseller today urging him to hurry. Hopefully he ships it out soon.


I feel your pain, I had to wait like 3-4 days after I got my tracking number for anything to show up, and even now I am stuck waiting with my monitor somewhere in the same city, not knowing yet if it will be delivered tomorrow, saturday, or god forbid, Monday.

It's even worse because I started playing mass effect 3 on the 5th and decided about 5 hours in to hold off until this monitor arrived to create a more beautiful experience... this is LIFE and DEATH stakes here people, my increased enjoyment of the final chapter of me3, and more delay is the worst possible thing in the world.

<-- first world problem snob


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkrecruit*
> 
> I ordered a catleap from dreamseller and received my tracking # on the 2nd, however the tracking page has yet to show any updates (not even accepted). I sent an email to dreamseller today urging him to hurry. Hopefully he ships it out soon.


Put the tracking # in on the USPS website if you're in the united states.


----------



## darkrecruit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> I feel your pain, I had to wait like 3-4 days after I got my tracking number for anything to show up, and even now I am stuck waiting with my monitor somewhere in the same city, not knowing yet if it will be delivered tomorrow, saturday, or god forbid, Monday.
> It's even worse because I started playing mass effect 3 on the 5th and decided about 5 hours in to hold off until this monitor arrived to create a more beautiful experience... this is LIFE and DEATH stakes here people, my increased enjoyment of the final chapter of me3, and more delay is the worst possible thing in the world.
> <-- first world problem snob


I feel your pain, man.. I really do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Use this link to check your tracking:
> Here. Click cancel twice, and then you should be able to input your tracking #. after you click Search, then click cancel twice again. You should see your status.


Ahh that did the trick. Thank you. It's now in INCHEON on an air carrier.


----------



## noak

Way to many damn posts in this thread now.

*What is the highest refresh rate someone has gotten the achieva monitor to get to?*


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> so guys, how long before your monitor was delivered when it got to this stage
> 
> I actually live in los angeles, so it is very close to me, but how long before it said it hit stateside and it was delivered to your door?


You could have it Saturday depending on customs hold time (review time down in LA.)

EDIT: When you reach this stage enter the EMS # at USPS to get the local delivery information.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> Way to many damn posts in this thread now.
> *What is the highest refresh rate someone has gotten the achieva monitor to get to?*


Agreed, this thread is getting ridiculous. And it's 100hz. The GPU's the bottleneck at that frequency: you simply can't push any more through dual link DVI.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Ya someone needs to do the Achieva Club! For the shipping dudes (guys with questions) here is the comparison between the EMS page and USPS page:

*Shipping EMS*: *CLICK HERE* - You will receive two dialog boxes BEFORE you see the tracking screen and two AFTER you enter your number. Just hit "CANCEL" for all four (I don't read Korean so I have no idea what we would be saying "OK" to!)

EMS Tracking looks like this.


DateStatusPost office/AirportDetails19:11 07-Mar-2012Posting/CollectionBUSANJIN

Posting office zip code : 614013

Destination country : U.S.A

03:25 08-Mar-2012Arrival at outward office of exchangeINTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

07:54 08-Mar-2012Departure from outward office of exchangeINTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

Dispatch number : 154

08:25 08-Mar-2012Handed over to Air carrierINCHEON

08:55 08-Mar-2012Received by Air carrierINCHEON

16:55 08-Mar-2012Departure from AirportINCHEON

Flight date : 16:40 Thu 08 Mar 2012 (KST)

Flight number : OZ214

10:05 08-Mar-2012Airrival at Destination AirportSAN FRANCISCO

10:47 08-Mar-2012Delivered to Destination AirportSAN FRANCISCO



However, you can track through *USPS* - it looks like this:



YOUR LABEL NUMBER

SERVICE

STATUS OF YOUR ITEM

DATE & TIME

LOCATION

FEATURES
 



YOUR EMS NUMBER



Express Mail International®



Origin Post is Preparing Shipment







Proof of Delivery









Inbound Into Customs















Processed Through Sort Facility



March 08, 2012, 2:58 pm



ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)











Processed Through Sort Facility



March 08, 2012, 7:54 am



SEOUL, KOREA











Acceptance



March 07, 2012, 7:11 pm



KOREA

 


----------



## quentin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Agreed, this thread is getting ridiculous. And it's 100hz. The GPU's the bottleneck at that frequency: you simply can't push any more through dual link DVI.


That is insane. I wonder how much higher these things could get if they weren't GPU limited.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Ya someone needs to do the Achieva Club! For the shipping dudes (guys with questions) here is the comparison between the EMS page and USPS page:
> ...


I hope the usps and customs works 24 hours, their tracking info is almost like a perfect black box vs outfits like ups and fedex


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> I hope the usps and customs works 24 hours, their tracking info is almost like a perfect black box vs outfits like ups and fedex


What I find hilarious is I can never get a decent track on a USPS package sent from one state to another, yet they are Johnny on the Spot with international shipments. As you can see from my post, the time is dead on. Weird.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Now that Apple is releasing a iPad with a screen like they are (can't remember exact numbers, but its more than 1080p obvi). Does anyone think that will bring down prices on 1440p esk screens?


Probably not at all. There a very small market of people who want 2560x1440+ and other high res monitors compared to the people that want high res mobile screens for things like tablets and phones.

The amount of people that use desktops is also decreasing. So no.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Probably not at all. There a very small market of people who want 2560x1440+ and other high res monitors compared to the people that want high res mobile screens for things like tablets and phones.
> The amount of people that use desktops is also decreasing. So no.


That doesn't mean that the price for TVs at 1440p will or won't move. (even though I don't think there are any out there just for TVs other than projectors, just Monitors)


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> That doesn't mean that the price for TVs at 1440p will or won't move. (even though I don't think there are any out there just for TVs other than projectors, just Monitors)


That'll be a ways off unless Sony decide to push 1440p content on BluRay...which is technically possible on the dual layer discs as long as you only have 1 version of the movie. Right now a lot of movies have 2 copies of themselves on the disc. One regular, and one extended/directors/director tallkthrough/other crap. Actually even that's no good...because they probably have chips in them that are just enough to process 1080p content. Not 1440p. And then there's the issue of outputs...you can't put that res out on HDMI 1.4. Maybe in a future revision of HDMI.

For the "general public" 1080p is fine. For me...I get pissed off that my galaxy nexus's 720p display is a pentile display, so instead of around 900k pixels it actually has around 600k pixels. I have friends that I am unable to convince of the difference between 720p and 1080p....

What I really want...is a 4k display. Youtube already supports 4k videos streaming. 70" tv at 4k resolution, maybe even broadcasting in 3d at 240hz. It'll only require about 12-13x the bandwidth of a 120hz 3d 1080p feed. No biggie, right?


----------



## alricking

HI everyone, I was watching youtube video on my new Catleap.. sometimes I get these mess up screen of youtube video ...i overclocked Catleap to 97hz.



Is it the monitor doing or it just video from youtube. Cuz when I reply the same spot it does not get mess up no more. But if I reply it back and front often I will get this mess up video screen on youtube..

So is it my monitor doing?


----------



## Shane1244

Thats the GPU artifacting.


----------



## alricking

so is it my graphic card problem? what can be the problem??


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> so is it my graphic card problem? what can be the problem??


Try backing down the refresh rate and keep testing. Perhaps it's the 97Hz. Just because these Catleaps seem to be able to go that high, doesn't mean it will work flawlessly. I myself am shooting for 75-80Hz max.


----------



## sh1v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> HI everyone, I was watching youtube video on my new Catleap.. sometimes I get these mess up screen of youtube video ...i overclocked Catleap to 97hz.
> 
> Is it the monitor doing or it just video from youtube. Cuz when I reply the same spot it does not get mess up no more. But if I reply it back and front often I will get this mess up video screen on youtube..
> So is it my monitor doing?


it could any number of things.

1. Could be Catleap @ 97hz
2. Drivers
3. Heat Issues.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> HI everyone, I was watching youtube video on my new Catleap.. sometimes I get these mess up screen of youtube video ...i overclocked Catleap to 97hz.
> 
> Is it the monitor doing or it just video from youtube. Cuz when I reply the same spot it does not get mess up no more. But if I reply it back and front often I will get this mess up video screen on youtube..
> So is it my monitor doing?


seeing as that only the video part seems to be going haywire, I assume is an issue with your gpu, maybe running at that rez is causing it to choke and die for certain tasks. I used to have a faulty gpu in an old amd thin and light laptop and youtube flash videos would often show such artifacts. flash video content uses hardware acceleration to play back the video, so if there is some gpu issue it tends to pop up there. If you download those videos and play them using vlc player, there will be ZERO artifacting as I believe vlc uses software to decode the video and not the gpu.

plan of action:

set the clocks back to 60Hz and see if the artifacts are still there in the video, if no, then something changes on the gpu side as you outpute higher refresh rates at that resolution. To test the limits, increase the refresh rate incrementally until you first see some issue, and stop right before there.

alternatively, get a better newer gpu


----------



## alricking

I changed the hz back to 60hz and tried playing video back and front clicking on random part, yes it still creating that artifact screen. So its not the hz problem. Is it the "Font Size"? I used custom change Font to 160%.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> I changed the hz back to 60hz and tried playing video back and front clicking on random part, yes it still creating that artifact screen. So its not the hz problem. Is it the "Font Size"? I used custom change Font to 160%.


It shouldn't be font size. What type of GPU do you have again, and what resolution were you running before the Catleap?


----------



## alricking

Well I have gtx 9300, before was running at 1080p..this is an HP desktop my bro gave me to use. So its basically my first time using it and on this monitor with 2560x1440 resolution..So from the look of it, its the graphic card is faulty, causing this?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Well I have gtx 9300, before was running at 1080p..this is an HP desktop my bro gave me to use. So its basically my first time using it and on this monitor with 2560x1440 resolution..So from the look of it, its the graphic card is faulty, causing this?


I would think so. 2560x1440 is huge resolution for a card like that, IMO.


----------



## salvanos

which has better packing (exclude the buble wrap)
Achieva or Catleap?

looking at ATI specs
DisplayPort 1.2
Max resolution: 2560x1600 per display

HDMI® (With 3D, Deep Color and x.v.Color™)
Max resolution: 1920x1200

Dual-link DVI with HDCP
Max resolution: 2560x1600

VGA
Max resolution: 2048x1536

need to using the dual link dvi to get 1440p resolution?
what about the HDMI input? max 1080p?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Just ordered the Catleap. !
Hope theres no dead pixels


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Well I have gtx 9300, before was running at 1080p..this is an HP desktop my bro gave me to use. So its basically my first time using it and on this monitor with 2560x1440 resolution..So from the look of it, its the graphic card is faulty, causing this?


I'd try a few things before replacing your video card.

1) Do a full clean uninstall/reinstall of video drivers, using either the latest drivers, or even beta drivers.
2) Try a different browser. Some, like Chrome, have built-in flash where as firefox/ie need for you to install flash separately.
3) Try uninstalling and doing a clean install of the latest beta of Flash
4) Make sure you're not overclocking your video card
5) Try going into and out of full screen when the video is showing up like that and see if anything changes.

Those are the things I'd try if faced with a similar problem.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Just ordered the Catleap. !
> Hope theres no dead pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone give me a link for what adapter I need? Im a little confused.


Just a regular plug from an old PSU or monitor will do.

I already have mine ready...lol


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

^Thank you very much.









I edited my post when I realized it was just a standard power cable.
Ive got some laying around.


----------



## CharlesK

Hi OCN, just registered, first thanks OP for the first post and being the first to try these monitors









I ordered the achieva the 02/29, and now my monitor is held on Customs, I read this (ridiculously long







) thread since the beginning and everyone seems to get this message for tracking :

"Handed over to Customs FRCDGH : Customs retention reason : Other"

But personally I have : "Customs retention reason : Invoice missing" and my local post (France) says : " contacting sender or addressee for invoice or Customs information"

Did someone had this too ?


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> Hi OCN, just registered, first thanks OP for the first post and being the first to try these monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the achieva the 02/24, and now my monitor is held on Customs, I read this (ridiculously long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) thread since the beginning and everyone seems to get this message for tracking :
> "Handed over to Customs FRCDGH : Customs retention reason : Other"
> But personally I have : "Customs retention reason : Invoice missing" and my local post (France) says : " contacting sender or addressee for invoice or Customs information"
> Did someone had this to ?


I'm having this at the moment as well (3 days in customs already). I believe customs in Europe are more thorough then those in US. I hope we will not be charged to much. The problem is that they are looking for invoice when a large package like this goes in to customs and of course there is none. Second thing is that the declared value is low and can't be confirmed. for them this is a red flag. Last time i ordered something from outside EU i was called by the customs to confirm certain things but for the display i haven't been contacted yet.
Keep us posted with what happens in your case.


----------



## CharlesK

Thanks for your thought, I guess we have to wait. Last time, when they called, they asked about the price you paid ?


----------



## Martyr82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Yeah, that would make sense. Seems he has sent a batch on the 8th. Just unlucky for you that meant waiting since 1st while others only waited since 7th.
> As for Green-Sun, he replied to me, nothing totally unexpected for me;
> Hi, thank you for your order from us.
> Your item will be sent on Nonday, at least Tuesday.
> We will provide tracking number after shipping.
> Thank you.
> - green-sum


Despite all this, I now have a tracking number. Only 20 hours after placing an order;



Whether or not this means a physical item has been sent, or if it's just 'electronic shipping information received', who knows. but it's a start I guess


----------



## rubenbb

Hi everyonw!

Just registered, after of read hundred pages regarding this fantastic discover by the OP.. thanks!!

Related with this... have you see the Crossover 3020MDP Monitor?.. use the same panel that Dell 3011, and very important... *It has DisplayPort* (It will not necessary to buy and DP to Dual Link DVI Adapter)...

http://27.1.16.135/video/100423635


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenbb*
> 
> Hi everyonw!
> Just registered, after of read hundred pages regarding this fantastic discover by the OP.. thanks!!
> Related with this... have you see the Crossover 3020MDP Monitor?.. use the same panel that Dell 3011, and very important... *It has DisplayPort* (It will not necessary to buy and DP to Dual Link DVI Adapter)...


Only problem with the 30" monitors is that they end up being the same price as the U3011 and those don't come with warranties or any dead-pixel guarantees. If you're not in the market for $400 27" IPS panels, then your best bet is to go to Dell or HP


----------



## rubenbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Only problem with the 30" monitors is that they end up being the same price as the U3011 and those don't come with warranties or any dead-pixel guarantees. If you're not in the market for $400 27" IPS panels, then your best bet is to go to Dell or HP


What is the average price in bucks of 3011 in USA?

In Europe is 1260$ the 'average official price'

From Korea... we are talking about 690$... there are very much difference


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> Thanks for your thought, I guess we have to wait. Last time, when they called, they asked about the price you paid ?


No because an invoice was also attached to the parcel. They only asked from where it is and what is the content. After that they informed me that i have to pay customs fee and VAT.


----------



## spidert622

Ok so I pulled the trigger on a tempered glass catleap lets hope this is good!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenbb*
> 
> Hi everyonw!
> Just registered, after of read hundred pages regarding this fantastic discover by the OP.. thanks!!
> Related with this... have you see the Crossover 3020MDP Monitor?.. use the same panel that Dell 3011, and very important... *It has DisplayPort* (It will not necessary to buy and DP to Dual Link DVI Adapter)...
> http://27.1.16.135/video/100423635


Sadly, the 2560x1600 Korean monitors are alot more expensive than the 1440p counterparts. After shipping, they end up being about as expensive as a U3011 or a zr30w.


----------



## rubenbb

I don´t understand it...

The price in Amazon for Dell u3011 is 1290 bucks!!

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-UltraSharp-U3011-Widescreen-PremierColor/dp/B004KKGF1O

The Crossover MDP3020 will be 700$ maximum....

Where I am wrong?


----------



## AMGRoadster

I see that my Monitor has finally shipped ~5 business days after placing the order. It is currently showing processed through sort facility in Seoul.


----------



## b0z0

I'm curious about the long term effect of running the monitor at 97hz. I don't think I would notice much difference between 120hz and 97hz. Plus I'd enjoy the extra real estate


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm curious about the long term effect of running the monitor at 97hz. I don't think I would notice much difference between 120hz and 97hz. Plus I'd enjoy the extra real estate


I'll be running 97hz from day one when i receive the monitor. I really believe it won't have any side effect since the monitor is not really limiting us from pushing any further (maybe reaching 120hz) What is limiting us is the videocards. So who know how much more can this monitor be pushed. If it goes bad i'll just buy another one but i really believe it is fine. I'm not an expert but i have yet to see any monitor been damage because of higher (overclocked) HZ.


----------



## vhxonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> HI everyone, I was watching youtube video on my new Catleap.. sometimes I get these mess up screen of youtube video ...i overclocked Catleap to 97hz.
> 
> Is it the monitor doing or it just video from youtube. Cuz when I reply the same spot it does not get mess up no more. But if I reply it back and front often I will get this mess up video screen on youtube..
> So is it my monitor doing?


Alricking, it's your GPU.


----------



## BritishBob

Yea, i think i am going to have to get one of these at some point. Any issues running these in the uk?


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, found.


Good luck reading Korean.

EDIT: ninja'd.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> That'll be a ways off unless Sony decide to push 1440p content on BluRay...which is technically possible on the dual layer discs as long as you only have 1 version of the movie. Right now a lot of movies have 2 copies of themselves on the disc. One regular, and one extended/directors/director tallkthrough/other crap. Actually even that's no good...because they probably have chips in them that are just enough to process 1080p content. Not 1440p. And then there's the issue of outputs...you can't put that res out on HDMI 1.4. Maybe in a future revision of HDMI.
> For the "general public" 1080p is fine. For me...I get pissed off that my galaxy nexus's 720p display is a pentile display, so instead of around 900k pixels it actually has around 600k pixels. I have friends that I am unable to convince of the difference between 720p and 1080p....
> What I really want...is a 4k display. Youtube already supports 4k videos streaming. 70" tv at 4k resolution, maybe even broadcasting in 3d at 240hz. It'll only require about 12-13x the bandwidth of a 120hz 3d 1080p feed. No biggie, right?


Not true, HDMI supports 1440p. Also, 4K TVs are on their way in to replace 1080P TVs (just when you've adopted the new technology, they push the better one, lol).


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'd try a few things before replacing your video card.
> 1) Do a full clean uninstall/reinstall of video drivers, using either the latest drivers, or even beta drivers.
> 2) Try a different browser. Some, like Chrome, have built-in flash where as firefox/ie need for you to install flash separately.
> 3) Try uninstalling and doing a clean install of the latest beta of Flash
> 4) Make sure you're not overclocking your video card
> 5) Try going into and out of full screen when the video is showing up like that and see if anything changes.
> Those are the things I'd try if faced with a similar problem.


^ Agree. As I stated in the Catleap thread:

EDIT: It appears from the other thread people are saying this is a GPU issue. Weird for me since I have had that happen on 4 different computers all in a range of cards from mid- to SLI with different monitors, etc. The only thing that ties all 4 computers together is the fact they all run nVidia cards and I just recently updated to the newest driver (and use Chrome.) I find it hard to believe all 4 of my computers, especially the one with GTX 295 SLI is having graphical issues pushing a small YouTube video to a single 23" screen at 1920x1080p 120hz (its native resolution.)


----------



## sniperskulls

Anyone got their catleap from green-sum, mine is on its way, and I'm not worried about arrival time or anything, I was curious if anyone has bought one and recieved it and can tell me if he bubble wraps like dream seller?

I am sure its in the 170+ pages of this thread, I just cant remember even after reading them all....


----------



## alricking

Yes dream-seller bubble wrap his, thats how my came in with. It helps ALOT!


----------



## Druidje

Does Green-Sum bubblewrap his monitors?


----------



## Raiden911

for the multi (with the HDMI, vga, dual link dvi), Green sum and Dream seller have been lowing their prices 1 dollar of each of other. Going to get some popcorn since I aint in a hurry atm.







nom nom nom.

So the height including the stand is about 25.5" inches? What about just the LCD height?

my desk can fit up to 19.5", so i might need that adjustable height stand


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Does Green-Sum bubblewrap his monitors?


They just stated he bubble wraps in the post above yours.


----------



## Sammael7

wow, my package is supposed to have been in Los angeles yesterday, and there is ZERO word on the status, no message if it is in customs or wherever, I can't stand the dark spots here, it's almost worth going with a shipper that uses fedex or ups just for the more advanced and informative tracking compared to the usps


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> They just stated he bubble wraps in the post above yours.


No, that was about Dream Seller.


----------



## kazenagi

I think someone ordered a monitor from green sum and it came with no bubble wrap and the housing of the monitor was wrecked and falling apart, I'm not completely sure since this was a ton of pages ago. I'd go with a seller that's proven to work but you can go for any seller really with ebay and paypal protection and all that.


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> I think someone ordered a monitor from green sum and it came with no bubble wrap and the housing of the monitor was wrecked and falling apart, I'm not completely sure since this was a ton of pages ago. I'd go with a seller that's proven to work but you can go for any seller really with ebay and paypal protection and all that.


No, that was dcsamsungmall if I'm right.


----------



## Shurr

my Achievia just came. now i just have to figure out how to tell my gf i spent 400 on a monitor. I got it from dream seller. ordered 3/2 came 3/9 according to usps tracking it is still in a sorting facility, but its at my door. yay. It came with 1 thin thin thin layer of bubble wrap. the so thin kind I cant really feel like it did much good. but it was there. will get back on if it works/pixels etc and vote.


----------



## IMTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> I think someone ordered a monitor from green sum and it came with no bubble wrap and the housing of the monitor was wrecked and falling apart, I'm not completely sure since this was a ton of pages ago. I'd go with a seller that's proven to work but you can go for any seller really with ebay and paypal protection and all that.


If you're referring to this one it's actually dcsamsungmall:

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038441225&postcount=135

Please edit your post unless you found the thread with issues purchasing from green sum. I don't mean to be a jerk but there are 170+ pages to sort through at this point and it's hard enough to find reliable good information. A lot of people purchased from green sum or are thinking of doing so, there's no reason to get everyone freaked out over nothing.

We should see reports from people who purchased from green sum soon.


----------



## bosom

I just got mine today and got it plugged in. Achieva without glass, ordered from dream seller.

PERFECT.

No dead pixels, everything is great.

Very slight amount of backlight bleed on bottom but nothing bad.

I love it.

Thank you for starting this thread... I am glad Hardforums led me over here to all the info.


----------



## Hydros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bosom*
> 
> I just got mine today and got it plugged in. Achieva without glass, ordered from dream seller.
> PERFECT.
> No dead pixels, everything is great.
> Very slight amount of backlight bleed on bottom but nothing bad.
> I love it.
> Thank you for starting this thread... I am glad Hardforums led me over here to all the info.


Congrats man!


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> HI everyone, I was watching youtube video on my new Catleap.. sometimes I get these mess up screen of youtube video ...i overclocked Catleap to 97hz.
> 
> Is it the monitor doing or it just video from youtube. Cuz when I reply the same spot it does not get mess up no more. But if I reply it back and front often I will get this mess up video screen on youtube..
> So is it my monitor doing?


This perhaps?

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=1e5e37600a76ce74&hl=en

I know I've seen other people mention that problem on other forums.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bosom*
> 
> I just got mine today and got it plugged in. Achieva without glass, ordered from dream seller.
> PERFECT.
> No dead pixels, everything is great.
> Very slight amount of backlight bleed on bottom but nothing bad.
> I love it.
> Thank you for starting this thread... I am glad Hardforums led me over here to all the info.


This post is worthless without pics









please show us your amazing display. We want to see everyones monitors even if they all look the same


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMTV*
> 
> If you're referring to this one it's actually dcsamsungmall:
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038441225&postcount=135
> Please edit your post unless you found the thread with issues purchasing from green sum. I don't mean to be a jerk but there are 170+ pages to sort through at this point and it's hard enough to find reliable good information. A lot of people purchased from green sum or are thinking of doing so, there's no reason to get everyone freaked out over nothing.
> We should see reports from people who purchased from green sum soon.


I second this. I ordered from green sum because of his positive feedback. So im assuming he would protect the package.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> my Achievia just came. *now i just have to figure out how to tell my gf i spent 400 on a monitor.* I got it from dream seller. ordered 3/2 came 3/9 according to usps tracking it is still in a sorting facility, but its at my door. yay. It came with 1 thin thin thin layer of bubble wrap. the so thin kind I cant really feel like it did much good. but it was there. will get back on if it works/pixels etc and vote.


show her the monitor, if she still balks at it, tell her its over


----------



## Redline19K

YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27" from Green-Sum $380. (280) WAS TYPO SORRY SORRY)

Ordered mar 4(sun) arrived Ohio Mar 9 (fri)

packed in huge box, bubble wrap etc.

Slight blacklight bleed, lower right corner. Perfect pixels. Great color ootb, will calibrate with eyeone display lt later.

For noname monitor with iffy warranty, better than dell 2504 (2005?). i'm happy.

UPSATE"Just fixed my price typo also, 1/2" gouge in bezel near corner. it was under shrink wrap, so factory defect, not shipping. For this price, can;t expect to be perfect.


----------



## sh1v

Seller: Green-Sum. Ordered it Saturday morning, received it today. 4 business days? not bad


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redline19K*
> 
> YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27" from Green-Sum *$280.*
> Ordered mar 4(sun) arrived Ohio Mar 9 (fri)
> packed in huge box, bubble wrap etc.
> Slight blacklight bleed, lower right corner. Perfect pixels. Great color ootb, will calibrate with eyeone display lt later.
> For noname monitor with iffy warranty, better than dell 2504 (2005?). i'm happy.


Amazing price


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> show her the monitor, if she still balks at it, tell her its over


she wants one now.

anyway I gots a problem! the monitor works great....on my girlfreinds computer with her 9800gt, but my 6950 2gb its not working on...any ideas why?


----------



## bosom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> This post is worthless without pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please show us your amazing display. We want to see everyones monitors even if they all look the same


You asked for it







You can see the full size pics in my gallery.. here they are.. don't mind the messy desk

Bubble wrapped box


Opening it up



Basking


Installed bottom


Assembled


My cables.. I ordered a massive Dual Link cable from monoprice and it was almost too thick to make the bend in the back of the monitor


First booting.. Yay


Background


Pixel checks






Some ME3 shots.. still running about 60FPS with my 7970


----------



## eduardmc

i would have chosen green over Dream-seller. He's taking to long, ordered on the 3rd and my monitor still in korea. Will not be arriving until next week.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redline19K*
> 
> YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27" from Green-Sum $280.
> Ordered mar 4(sun) arrived Ohio Mar 9 (fri)
> packed in huge box, bubble wrap etc.
> Slight blacklight bleed, lower right corner. Perfect pixels. Great color ootb, will calibrate with eyeone display lt later.
> For noname monitor with iffy warranty, better than dell 2504 (2005?). i'm happy.


How the hell did you get it for $280?







I see it for $372


----------



## B33ker

Well my Dreamseller Achieva Q270-LITE screen just showed up, opinions and pics coming shortly.

I camped out the mailbox most of today so they'd have to give it to me.









EDIT- From the intial quick test, it's a flawless panel. No dead or stuck pixels at all. Top edge might be a pixel high behind the bezel but it's a tough call and even if so, I can live with that.

I don't see any backlight bleeding atm, but I'm not able to darken this room enough at the moment, tonight I'll get a better idea.

My lowly little 460GTX's in SLI actually seem to handle this thing pretty well.

I'll try to get back with photo's and a better writeup later, but it's going to take me some time just to get this thing in it's final home in the corner hutch desk.


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redline19K*
> 
> YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27" from Green-Sum *$280*.
> Ordered mar 4(sun) arrived Ohio Mar 9 (fri)
> packed in huge box, bubble wrap etc.
> Slight blacklight bleed, lower right corner. Perfect pixels. Great color ootb, will calibrate with eyeone display lt later.
> For noname monitor with iffy warranty, better than dell 2504 (2005?). i'm happy.


Same here I wanna know where the $280 link is o.o..


----------



## plojo

My thoughts exacly :S


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Same here I wanna know where the $280 link is o.o..


It doesn't exist


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redline19K*
> 
> YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27" from Green-Sum $280.
> Ordered mar 4(sun) arrived Ohio Mar 9 (fri)
> packed in huge box, bubble wrap etc.
> Slight blacklight bleed, lower right corner. Perfect pixels. Great color ootb, will calibrate with eyeone display lt later.
> For noname monitor with iffy warranty, better than dell 2504 (2005?). i'm happy.


Wish I would have ordered from Greensum now instead of dreamseller, I ordered the same day to California and its just flying over, and i paid $20 more. Dreamseller took 4 days to actually ship it, after I said something to him. Neg feedback for slacking. I hate lazy sellers.


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Wish I would have ordered from Greensum now instead of dreamseller, I ordered the same day to California and its just flying over, and i paid $20 more. Dreamseller took 4 days to actually ship it, after I said something to him. Neg feedback for slacking. I hate lazy sellers.


Well what do you expect they're not massive retailers like newegg or amazon where they have the mailman pick up their orders everyday there's bound to be delays, it's probably cheaper and less of a hassle for the seller to just accumulate a bunch of orders and ship them out in bulk.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> she wants one now.
> anyway I gots a problem! the monitor works great....on my girlfreinds computer with her 9800gt, but my 6950 2gb its not working on...any ideas why?


There are two dvi connections on 6950. Be sure you are connecting it to the dual link dvi. I hope that's the problem since i also have a HD6950 and i would be sad if it wouldn't work.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levi1984*
> 
> There are two dvi connections on 6950. Be sure you are connecting it to the dual link dvi. I hope that's the problem since i also have a HD6950 and i would be sad if it wouldn't work.


is the top or bottom one the dual link?


----------



## spidert622

When my catleap tempered glass monitor gets here I will take some pics with my dad's HD camera! but my order said it will arrive between march 25-April 6. That doesn't sound right... anyone know why it says that?


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> is the top or bottom one the dual link?


Top single link and bottom dual link. At least in my case. You can see in the manual. check it on the manufacturer website.

Cheers


----------



## Dwight_K_Schrute

Would it be possible to run two off these monitors off a single GTX 470 for example? If not what GPU would I need to upgrade too in order to do this? Unfortunately I'm not overly technical when it comes to GPU's and what will/won't work.

I was originally thinking of going with one of the 27" PLS panel monitors from Samsung, but getting two for the price of one in this instance would certainly suffice. I just can't decide on whether to go with/without the tempered glass. The dust is what concerns me the most.

At any rate I appreciate any response I get to the dual monitor setup with my current or upgraded GPU.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwight_K_Schrute*
> 
> Would it be possible to run two off these monitors off a single GTX 470 for example? If not what GPU would I need to upgrade too in order to do this? Unfortunately I'm not overly technical when it comes to GPU's and what will/won't work.
> I was originally thinking of going with one of the 27" PLS panel monitors from Samsung, but getting two for the price of one in this instance would certainly suffice. I just can't decide on whether to go with/without the tempered glass. The dust is what concerns me the most.
> At any rate I appreciate any response I get to the dual monitor setup with my current or upgraded GPU.


the 470 can run dual monitors. Any nvidia and amd gpu can. It takes 2 gpus for 3 monitors in nvidia surround.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Does that card have two dual link ports?


----------



## Dwight_K_Schrute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> the 470 can run dual monitors. Any nvidia and amd gpu can. It takes 2 gpus for 3 monitors in nvidia surround.


Right, I am running dual monitors on it presently, but I was unsure if two of these 1440p monitors would perhaps be too much for it to handle. Right now I'm just using a T240 24" @ 1900x1200, and another 19" WS Samsung monitor so that is not overly taxing.

Thanks for responding though...not to decide which model to go with.

I believe I read one of the models all you needed to do was just use a standard power cable as the power brick was fine with NA power outlets? Honestly can't recall which page I was reading that on. I also believe one poster even put up a photo of himself with said power cable, heh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Does that card have two dual link ports?


I have one of the MSI GTX 465 Twin Frozr GE cards that is flashed to a 470. Not sure which type of DVI ports that would be? There are obviously two of them (and the mini-HDMI port). Like I said I'm honestly up on all the technical aspects when it comes to GPU's.


----------



## alricking

Guys I have a question, I have CATLEAP w/ speakers. I know CATLEAP does not have HDMI but they do have AUDIO pug how like eternal speakers we use to pug in at the back of the motherboard. Is there some sort of extension or adapter where I can pug both of my external speakers and the monitor speakers together and use as one? ...


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwight_K_Schrute*
> 
> Would it be possible to run two off these monitors off a single GTX 470 for example? If not what GPU would I need to upgrade too in order to do this? Unfortunately I'm not overly technical when it comes to GPU's and what will/won't work.
> I was originally thinking of going with one of the 27" PLS panel monitors from Samsung, but getting two for the price of one in this instance would certainly suffice. I just can't decide on whether to go with/without the tempered glass. The dust is what concerns me the most.
> At any rate I appreciate any response I get to the dual monitor setup with my current or upgraded GPU.


Well, you can always buy a dirt cheap used video card or a 6450 and just use it with your 470 if you need dual monitors.

And statistically, the Achievas without glass have had a better track record than the glass Achievas.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> Seller: Green-Sum. Ordered it Saturday morning, received it today. 4 business days? not bad


holy crap!

Looks like he upgraded they he ships the order, prolly for more protection.


----------



## alricking

Guys I have a question, I have CATLEAP w/ speakers. I know CATLEAP does not have HDMI but they do have AUDIO pug how like eternal speakers we use to pug in at the back of the motherboard. Is there some sort of extension or adapter where I can pug both of my external speakers and the monitor speakers together and use as one? ...


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> When my catleap tempered glass monitor gets here I will take some pics with my dad's HD camera! but my order said it will arrive between march 25-April 6. That doesn't sound right... anyone know why it says that?


I read way back in this thread that people have been seeing delivery estimates like that, however, they have been shipping way sooner.


----------



## tflan

Dear kathleen_flanigan4f2t,

Hi!
Thanks so much for your message and for your interest on our product.We are making a webpage of CrossOver 27Q LED-P now. We do have a plan to update this product next week. So would you check it again, please?If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. Thanks again. Have a good day!

- dream-seller

From: kathleen_flanigan4f2t
To: dream-seller
Subject: Other: kathleen_flanigan4f2t sent a message about CATLEAP Q270 LED 2560X1440 WQHD 27" DVI-D Dual Computer Monitor #220970191362
Sent Date: Mar-08-12 09:42:36 PST

Dear dream-seller,

Do you have the crossover 27q led-P?


----------



## Sammael7

in customs now, took them 4-5 hours for that to post since it was done at around 7 am....

I wonder if there is any possibility for me to raid us customs / usps, or would they think I'm some sort of terrorists trying to smuggle some korean nuke into the US and gun me down... maybe worth it to get it earlier.


----------



## alricking

Is this what I might be looking for guys? To use my external speakers and CATLEAP speaker using this spitter to pug at back of motherboard?

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F8Z359tt06INCHP-Adapter-Headphone-Splitter/dp/B0047T79M2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> Is this what I might be looking for guys? To use my external speakers and CATLEAP speaker using this spitter to pug at back of motherboard?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F8Z359tt06INCHP-Adapter-Headphone-Splitter/dp/B0047T79M2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Don't know why you would want to do that but I guess it would work. The only thing I would be worried about is the timing to be slightly off or it sounding really weird because you have bad speakers and good speakers playing at the same time.

Sent from my SGH-I717R using Tapatalk


----------



## Willanhanyard

Does the Carlsson q270 SE from green on Ebay have tempered glass?

Sent from my SGH-I717R using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Does the Carlsson q270 SE from green on Ebay have tempered glass?
> Sent from my SGH-I717R using Tapatalk


The heck is a carlsson q270 se?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Does the Carlsson q270 SE from green on Ebay have tempered glass?
> Sent from my SGH-I717R using Tapatalk


no they have a version that has tempered glass if I wasn't on my touchpad I would link :-(


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> Well my Dreamseller Achieva Q270-LITE screen just showed up, opinions and pics coming shortly.
> I camped out the mailbox most of today so they'd have to give it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT- From the intial quick test, it's a flawless panel. No dead or stuck pixels at all. Top edge might be a pixel high behind the bezel but it's a tough call and even if so, I can live with that.
> I don't see any backlight bleeding atm, but I'm not able to darken this room enough at the moment, tonight I'll get a better idea.
> My lowly little 460GTX's in SLI actually seem to handle this thing pretty well.
> I'll try to get back with photo's and a better writeup later, but it's going to take me some time just to get this thing in it's final home in the corner hutch desk.


Good to hear that 460's are keeping up with the extreme res. !









Once I get mine, I'll try to get as many pictures and videos as possible with my 60D.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> 
> in customs now, took them 4-5 hours for that to post since it was done at around 7 am....
> I wonder if there is any possibility for me to raid us customs / usps, or would they think I'm some sort of terrorists trying to smuggle some korean nuke into the US and gun me down... maybe worth it to get it earlier.


you could, but remember its a federal offense.









Luckily USPS delievers on SAT. so hopefully it will be cleared out of customs soon.


----------



## Sammael7

got home, no monitor, still in customs... eff it, time to play more mass effect 3, taking too damn long to receive the monitor, all the more annoying because it has already traveled 99.99% of of the distance needed and it is being stalled for processing reasons. Tired of waiting, but can't be helped.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

To all you CATLEAP OWNERS - JOIN THE CLUB! It will help out all the other members here on OCN and around the world (plus it will gain peace in the middle east - a little side bonus!)

Cheers!


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> Seller: Green-Sum. Ordered it Saturday morning, received it today. 4 business days? not bad


Green-Sum double boxes? I'll definitely take that over bubble wrapping. Waiting on the Crossovers to come out before I make my decision on which to get


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> To all you CATLEAP OWNERS - JOIN THE CLUB! It will help out all the other members here on OCN and around the world (plus it will gain peace in the middle east - a little side bonus!)
> 
> Cheers!


I'll link to the club in the 1st post. Already did, I'll put it closer to the top.

Also, I'm working on an Achieva club too. You don't mind if I copy some of the Catleap club's formatting do you?


----------



## B33ker

Two quick shots showing the arrival condition from Dreamseller. I can't seem to get a decent shot of the screen with my low end camera, I'll try to work on it more tomorrow.

As it came. 3 layers of thin bubble wrap taped tightly to the box. (mailing address labels blanked out







)


After the removal of the bubble wrap, box is in mint condition, not a scratch on it really.


A quick test in a semi-dark room shows a little backlight bleed in the bottom 2 corners, but to be honest, my eyes dont even see it, though the camera picks it out pretty well, it doesn't get a good shot of it.

Not a single dead or stuck pixel, my 460's in SLI drive it pretty well considering the resolution and it's amazingly sharp and crisp and colors look awesome.

I had to seriously change the layout of my desk and remove the monitor shelf to get it to fit in a decent spot. It's not going to work well for the long term, but for now I'll make due and see what I can do about a better desk once I get a job.


----------



## salvanos

what crossovers monitor?
it is related to the speaker?

does tempered glass reduce the backlight bleed?


----------



## sh1v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> what crossovers monitor?
> it is related to the speaker?
> does tempered glass reduce the backlight bleed?


not enough sample size to give you an appropriate answer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Green-Sum double boxes? I'll definitely take that over bubble wrapping. Waiting on the Crossovers to come out before I make my decision on which to get


That's how i got it. But i am also the first ones to get it from him. So hopefully he does it for everyone.


----------



## eduardmc

Anyone else shipping stuck in INCHEON air carrier. It have been 24 hours and is has not change status. This is really mess up, i ordered on the 3rd and package still in korea. From Dream-seller


----------



## Remix65

do any of you owners have a killawatt? i'd like to know how much power these led monitors take. on your normal usage and with a white background.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Anyone else shipping stuck in INCHEON air carrier. It have been 24 hours and is has not change status. This is really mess up, i ordered on the 3rd and package still in korea. From Dream-seller


Mine says that as well, but when I ordered from dream-seller on the 4th, the estimated delivery was 3-7/3-12. I'm sure you had a similar date for delivery, so why get so bent out of shape over it? Now if my monitor is not here by the 13th, then I'll start complaining, but if it arrives by the 12th, and everything is good, I'm golden.

If the Crossover does come to dream-seller (or any of the other ebay sellers) I may be putting this on the market, and getting a Crossover, if they're worth it.


----------



## Bigm

Ordering by Wednesday, hopefully the Crossovers are available by then.


----------



## noak

How do I make a custom refresh rate on the achieva on a ATI 7970?


----------



## royalkilla408

I'd like to see if Crossovers do 90+hz like the Catleap. I'm getting mine on the 21st-22nd of this month so hopefully we can get a review up before then. I doubt it though.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I'd like to see if Crossovers do 90+hz like the Catleap. I'm getting mine on the 21st-22nd of this month so hopefully we can get a review up before then. I doubt it though.


I was thinking that too. If my Catleap can do 75-85Hz I'll be happy and unless the CrossOvers can do the same, I'll be sticking with my Catleap. That is if I decide I like it more than Eyefinity.


----------



## Shurr

Ahhh! this is my first monitor with no anti glare. and its giving me massive eye strain! but...its so beautiful! what can I do to get rid of this eyestrain?


----------



## noak

No one can point me in the right direction? Theres way too many pages in this thread


----------



## newpc

wat the hell







mine says waiting for delivery but its in a different city?
Quote:


> Date/Time Activity Location
> 10/03/12 08:49 Received and awaiting clearance for delivery MELBOURNE
> 09/03/12 08:24 Received and ready for processing SEOUL IPO
> 08/03/12 21:01 Item lodged KR-614013


----------



## Remix65

i recently bought something on ebay and had the same problem. happens that i was given the wrong tracking number.
you have nothing to lose if they shipped it to the wrong address. you'll get all your money back. they can either choose to do it the easy way or the hard way.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Ahhh! this is my first monitor with no anti glare. and its giving me massive eye strain! but...its so beautiful! what can I do to get rid of this eyestrain?


Get some Gunnar's? Lol. But uhh turn the brightness and contrast down a bit?


----------



## kiamori

If you have problems with the glossy screen just use sunglasses for a few days and your eyes will adjust. After your eyes adjust to it your will never go back to matte


----------



## importpsycho

can anyone who bought either one of monitor, give me the measurements for the monitor box?
my mother is coming over from Korea next month, I'm thinking I can get her to bring one over, if box isn't too big

also

Catleap link to Gmarket and Auction.co.kr, both says the monitor is refurbished?


----------



## donnydorko

does the catleap q270 come with a dual link dvi cable? or do i need to purchase one before hand.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## mk_ln

who added a negative to the catleap?...there were only 2 there a few hours ago.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnydorko*
> 
> does the catleap q270 come with a dual link dvi cable? or do i need to purchase one before hand.
> Thanks for any info!


it comes with a dual.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> No one can point me in the right direction? Theres way too many pages in this thread


The program link for AMD cards is in the first post. ToastyX over at hardforum made it.

Quote:


> How to run your monitor at a higher refresh rate, particularly if you have an AMD/ATI card (as Nvidia users can already set a custom refresh rate). The program someone over at hardforum made is the easiest way to do it, though other more effective ways are being investigated. Again, thank you ToastyX.
> 
> Program: http://www.toastyx.net/cru-preview.zip
> Release notes: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038342324&postcount=6
> See also: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/7947-force-dvi-hdmi-resolutions-refresh-rates.html


----------



## quentin

Ugh, I ordered mine on the 28th. Said I should have received it between the 2nd and the 7th, only got tracking information since the 8th...still in Seoul.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quentin*
> 
> Ugh, I ordered mine on the 28th. Said I should have received it between the 2nd and the 7th, only got tracking information since the 8th...still in Seoul.


Are you using the right tracking website? If it's EMS, then go here, click cancel twice, input tracking #, cancel twice again, and you should see info.


----------



## Geglamash

Remember everyone, there are hundreds of orders for these sellers to get through. Each has to be wrapped, boxed, etc. Then customs forms need to be filled out for each one.
Patience!


----------



## quentin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Are you using the right tracking website? If it's EMS, then go here, click cancel twice, input tracking #, cancel twice again, and you should see info.


Oh thank you. Seems to be in L.A., so I feel a bit better.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Anyone from Canada who bought this? Did you have to pay any import fees/duties, and if not, where did you buy it from?


----------



## kazenagi

The Shimian I got from dreamseller was marked as a $50 monitor gift so no fees/duties or anything.


----------



## neocpp

Thank you brucethemoose for finding these. And thank you SherrytoN for selling your QH270-IPSB to me, these monitors are amazing!


----------



## darkrecruit

Hi guys, I noticed the tracking link on Ebay automatically tries to query USPS for tracking info, which won't work if you are living outside of US. Please use your national postal service or the Korean postal service to track.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Anyone from Canada who bought this? Did you have to pay any import fees/duties, and if not, where did you buy it from?


Mine has just arrived in Toronto airport according to the korean tracking site. We'll see how much customs will be. I got mine from dreamseller.


----------



## SJetski71

I don't remember this being posted here, so i'll just go ahead and post and link it. Credit to ToastyX for his fountain of information and Kalston for bringing it to our attention and summarizing the following info.

It has to do with TN panels with and without overdrive, and IPS panels with or without overdrive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> TN panels aren't the fastest. They are only fast for certain gray-to-gray transitions. Manufacturers started using gray-to-gray measurements so they could claim lower response times on TN panels. As you've seen, TN panels are actually pretty slow with dark objects moving against light backgrounds, and without overdrive, some transitions are in the 25-30 ms range. Overdrive (response time compensation) is designed to reduce that, but how well it works depends on the implementation.
> 
> IPS panels are the opposite. They're faster with dark objects moving against light backgrounds, but they're slower for light objects moving against dark backgrounds, but even without overdrive, transitions never exceed 25 ms. Overdrive helps reduce the slower transitions to below one frame, making them almost as fast as a TN panel for gray-to-gray transitions.
> 
> VA panels are horribly slow with gray-to-gray transitions, and without overdrive, some transitions exceed 50 ms. The only way to compensate for that is to buffer frames to determine how much overdrive to apply, so either you have too much ghosting or too much lag, and when the overdrive implementation is bad, you can end up with both.
> 
> Basically, TN with overdrive and IPS with overdrive are the fastest, with TN being slightly faster for certain gray-to-gray transitions and IPS being slightly faster for other transitions.
> 
> You can usually tell if a monitor has overdrive or not based on the response time specs:
> 
> 5 ms = TN without overdrive
> 2 ms = TN with overdrive
> 1 ms = TN with bull****
> 
> 6-8 ms = IPS with overdrive
> *12+ ms = IPS without overdrive*
> 
> VA panels almost always have overdrive these days, but the overdrive in the 3000:1 contrast VA monitors is not good enough to compensate for the poor gray-to-gray response times, which is probably why they don't lag like the ones with better overdrive.


It looks as if the Catleaps and Shimians have an IPS panel with either a mild overdrive, or no overdrive at all but with good native pixel refresh, a win-win either way imho since having mild or no overdrive = no overdrive related artifacts and anomalies. Here's that pixel refresh comparison chart posted a thousand pages back.


----------



## AScaryScaryMan

Thinking about getting one of these, but I'm not sure. I have a desktop with a gtx470 which I'm sure can handle this monitor, but I'm wondering about my laptop. I have a dell xps 15z with a NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M 1GB graphics with Optimus, and it only has a mini displayport and hdmi 1.4 connection. Would I be able to connect the laptop to one of these monitors? Thanks for the input.


----------



## rubenbb

Hi all

Anyone tried to connect this monitors to a Macbook Pro with Displayport + Dual DVI link adapter?

Thanks


----------



## Odyn

Okay so I used my wifes ebay account and my paypal information. It says the monitor was shipped... where does the email go?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> Okay so I used my wifes ebay account and my paypal information. It says the monitor was shipped... where does the email go?


Both 'places'. Your wife will receive an email saying she has won the auction and you will get the receipt via email from paypal.


----------



## eduardmc

finally mine arrive at JFK NY airport. Let see how long it take for custom to approve it. Hopefully it'll be deliver this monday


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> finally mine arrive at JFK NY airport. Let see how long it take for custom to approve it. Hopefully it'll be deliver this monday


Our monitors are probably chilling next to each other, mine just arrived at jfk too. I think Monday is going to be the big day for everyone here.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

If anyone is getting theirs from green sum post some pics of packaging and monitor please.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> If anyone is getting theirs from green sum post some pics of packaging and monitor please.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/130#post_16672914
^this guy ordered from green sum and got his packaged excellently.

A few others and I should be getting monitors next week from green sum so hopefully it will look just like that.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> finally mine arrive at JFK NY airport. Let see how long it take for custom to approve it. Hopefully it'll be deliver this monday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Our monitors are probably chilling next to each other, mine just arrived at jfk too. I think Monday is going to be the big day for everyone here.


Mine too!!









We're BUDDIES!!!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/130#post_16672914
> ^this guy ordered from green sum and got his packaged excellently.
> A few others and I should be getting monitors next week from green sum so hopefully it will look just like that.


Nice let us know how it turns out.


----------



## AMGRoadster

Looks like mine still has a couple of hours before it lands in JFK.

Anyone else have issues with the EMS tracking site? Most of the time I can not get it to come up.


----------



## AMGRoadster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Ahhh! this is my first monitor with no anti glare. and its giving me massive eye strain! but...its so beautiful! what can I do to get rid of this eyestrain?


You can get a film to go over the screen. I believe someone posted pictures in this thread but with 185+ pages it is difficult to find things.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMGRoadster*
> 
> Looks like mine still has a couple of hours before it lands in JFK.
> Anyone else have issues with the EMS tracking site? Most of the time I can not get it to come up.


pressing refresh (f5) every 10 seconds usually helps lol. I think the server is in Korea so yea.


----------



## salvanos

anyone could tell the value written for the custom tax from green sum?

dream seller taging 50$ gift monitor, still curious if my country gonna charge tax for the monitor (about 50%)


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'll link to the club in the 1st post. Already did, I'll put it closer to the top.
> Also, I'm working on an Achieva club too. You don't mind if I copy some of the Catleap club's formatting do you?


Not at all!


----------



## vhxonline

Ordered from Green-Sum. Packaging was well done. However that's where the good things end.

1) Opened it up to find WATER INSIDE THE MONITOR PACKAGING.

2) The Stand tilts, but I understand this is normal for all Catleaps.

3) Got 4 dead pixels stacked next to each other.

Deal was too good to be true, sadly. I guess I can live with it given the price, just very very disappointing.

Here's the pictures I took:


http://imgur.com/aTnQq


----------



## araman

Interested party here who has usually kept on the lower side of monitors over the years and wants to break into some higher end stuff as I just haven't been happy with my purchases in the last 5 years. This seems like a good deal and an amazing panel, and I've looked over the thread somewhat thoroughly, but still have some hesitations. For someone like me who doesn't necessarily understand the modern monitor scene and all the technical discussion going on here (though I am of the advanced technical persuasion, just not in this area), is this monitor for me? I'm sporting a Sapphire 6870 (non-OC) for a video card just for the record, in a newly built machine with decent specs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhxonline*
> 
> Got my Catleap from Green-Sum.
> 2 Dead pixels, right next to eachother. Sucks.
> Oh well, I get what I paid for.


Can you take pics? This is pretty close to the worst case scenario for these monitors, so it'll help people understand the risk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Not at all!


Ty! I just made the text bigger for now, I'll be sure to include it once I get around to finishing the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Interested party here who has usually kept on the lower side of monitors over the years and wants to break into some higher end stuff as I just haven't been happy with my purchases in the last 5 years. This seems like a good deal and an amazing panel, and I've looked over the thread somewhat thoroughly, but still have some hesitations. For someone like me who doesn't necessarily understand the modern monitor scene and all the technical discussion going on here (though I am of the advanced technical persuasion, just not in this area), is this monitor for me? I'm sporting a Sapphire 6870 (non-OC) for a video card just for the record, in a newly built machine with decent specs.
> Thanks in advance.


You've come to the right thread on the right forum. Welcome to OCN!

First off, for general, non gaming use, this monitor is amazing. Working with this monitor over, say, a cheap OEM monitor is like putting on glasses for the first time. And you don't need to be a display guru: all you need to know is that this is up there with the very best computer displays available. 24" CRTs, Medical LCDs, and Plasmas are the only different displays I've seen that can compare.

Yes, this deal is incredible, but there's also alot of risk involved. The manufacturer is 6000 miles away, so we don't exactly get much support for faulty hardware. Read the thread, consider the risk yourself. It's well worth it IMO.

Also, a 6870 should be plenty for powering most games out there. The more demanding ones like BF3 might require you to turn down settings, but Bf3 on high with no AA at 2560x1440 looks alot better than it does on high-ultra at 1366x768 with AA. But the real beauty of this monitor shows itself in old games: forcing 2560x1440 resolution brings old favorites back to life.


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhxonline*
> 
> Ordered from Green-Sum. Packaging was well done. However that's where the good things end.
> 1) Opened it up to find WATER INSIDE THE MONITOR PACKAGING.
> 2) The Stand tilts, but I understand this is normal for all Catleaps.
> 3) Got 4 dead pixels stacked next to each other. Severely disappointing.
> Deal was too good to be true, sadly.
> Here's the pictures I took:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aTnQq


Damn. Think I'm going to pay Dream-Seller to check the monitor for dead pixels by paying him 30 bucks.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Damn. Think I'm going to pay Dream-Seller to check the monitor for dead pixels by paying him 30 bucks.


I'll put that in the OP.

Will he do that?


----------



## themidgetman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'll put that in the OP.
> Will he do that?


Curious about this also, if he's willing to do this it almost guarantees you a perfect display for no more than $400ish


----------



## vhxonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'll put that in the OP.
> Will he do that?





http://imgur.com/aTnQq


Turns out its more like 4 pixels.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themidgetman*
> 
> Curious about this also, if he's willing to do this it almost guarantees you a perfect display for no more than $400ish


Hell, if he'll do it for $100, it would still be an awesome deal.


----------



## rubenbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenbb*
> 
> Hi all
> Anyone tried to connect this monitors to a Macbook Pro with Displayport + Dual DVI link adapter?
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> finally mine arrive at JFK NY airport. Let see how long it take for custom to approve it. Hopefully it'll be deliver this monday


Same here!

Ordered last Tuesday!


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Hell, if he'll do it for $100, it would still be an awesome deal.


Yeah, someone said dream-seller was willing to do it for 30 bucks.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Yeah, someone said dream-seller was willing to do it for 30 bucks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Hell, if he'll do it for $100, it would still be an awesome deal.


LOL. I'd sell my perfect Catleap for what I paid plus $100 if someone was dead set on a pixel-perfect panel.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Hell, if he'll do it for $100, it would still be an awesome deal.


shhhh

ixnay on the undredhe,

the korean seller spies may be watching


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> shhhh
> ixnay on the undredhe,
> the korean seller spies may be watching


If they're watching, they should register and post. I would feel much safer ordering a monitor from an OCN member who can answer questions... and alot of other people would too. Hint Hint.


----------



## salvanos

could someone post shimian packaging?
want to compare it with catleap

page 1 just internal packaging of catleap
shimian just box pic


----------



## Sammael7

My shimian finally came !!! did not think it would get here Saturday, but it did, only problem so far... the stand did not come with screws to attach the stand to the monitor !!!!

headed to a hardware store now, hopefully the stand will give me the correct screw size, not going to take the whole monitor to fit the screws into to check.


----------



## Shane1244

Have your tracking numbers from dreamseller the ones attached to eBay?


----------



## mikeawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> My shimian finally came !!! did not think it would get here Saturday, but it did, only problem so far... the stand did not come with screws to attach the stand to the monitor !!!!
> headed to a hardware store now, hopefully the stand will give me the correct screw size, not going to take the whole monitor to fit the screws into to check.


there weren't any in the bag with the manual?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhxonline*
> 
> Ordered from Green-Sum. Packaging was well done. However that's where the good things end.
> 1) Opened it up to find WATER INSIDE THE MONITOR PACKAGING.
> 2) The Stand tilts, but I understand this is normal for all Catleaps.
> 3) Got 4 dead pixels stacked next to each other.
> Deal was too good to be true, sadly. I guess I can live with it given the price, just very very disappointing.
> Here's the pictures I took:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aTnQq


You could always return it and buy another one. I'd say it's worth the $70-$80 it'd cost to ship it back to try and get a working monitor. The manufacturer warranty may not cover less than 10 dead pixels, but the seller return policy has to cover it.


----------



## vhxonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You could always return it and buy another one. I'd say it's worth the $70-$80 it'd cost to ship it back to try and get a working monitor. The manufacturer warranty may not cover less than 10 dead pixels, but the seller return policy has to cover it.


Eh I thought of this, but, really who's to say the next one won't have more or have them in the center? Having to keep eating $80-100 over and over is not a good deal. After about a few replacements I could of just gone with a Dell.

Also to add on to my last post, my Catleap is not going above 60hz in any way shape or form on my 9800GT.

Have tried manual timings and automatic timings of the following 'confirmed working' ones 74, 85, 96, and 100.

What a total let down, especially for the hype, meh, atleast the colors are impressive as it's my first S-IPS.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> You've come to the right thread on the right forum. Welcome to OCN!
> First off, for general, non gaming use, this monitor is amazing. Working with this monitor over, say, a cheap OEM monitor is like putting on glasses for the first time. And you don't need to be a display guru: all you need to know is that this is up there with the very best computer displays available. 24" CRTs, Medical LCDs, and Plasmas are the only different displays I've seen that can compare.
> Yes, this deal is incredible, but there's also alot of risk involved. The manufacturer is 6000 miles away, so we don't exactly get much support for faulty hardware. Read the thread, consider the risk yourself. It's well worth it IMO.
> Also, a 6870 should be plenty for powering most games out there. The more demanding ones like BF3 might require you to turn down settings, but Bf3 on high with no AA at 2560x1440 looks alot better than it does on high-ultra at 1366x768 with AA. But the real beauty of this monitor shows itself in old games: forcing 2560x1440 resolution brings old favorites back to life.


Thanks, seems like a great community here! I may stick around after the decision is made one way or another...

You say for non-gaming, general use that it's amazing but what about gaming? It's a decent part of what I use my PC for, so it obviously will be a factor for sure. Good to hear that I'll be ok on the settings - I didn't build this computer to be top of the line, so those settings are in line with my expectations with any monitor really.

I am weighing the risk and it looks like I'm in on this at just the right time as many of you appear to be getting your units now, so I will keep watching with trepidation and admiration.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> there weren't any in the bag with the manual?


there was no manual in the box

edit, I need to figure out what screw size is needed, not sure if they are using standard " screws or some strange metric screws, it looks a bit thinner than a quarter of an inch though, I tried a quarter inch screw I had lying around and it was too thick


----------



## mikeawesome

you can remove the neck of the stand from the monitor and take that with you to home depot


----------



## Fleat

I received my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB today, and initially had some problems. I have the tempered glass model, and had some dust under the glass. It almost looked like a tear in the screen at first glance.

I ended up prying up the glass slightly from the corner, and using canned air to blow the dust out (or somehwere I can't see). After clearing out the dust, I just popped the glass back in. It is actually quite nice, but I underestimated just how glossy this monitor is...


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleat*
> 
> I received my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB today, and initially had some problems. I have the tempered glass model, and had some dust under the glass. It almost looked like a tear in the screen at first glance.
> I ended up prying up the glass slightly from the corner, and using canned air to blow the dust out (or somehwere I can't see). After clearing out the dust, I just popped the glass back in. It is actually quite nice, but I underestimated just how glossy this monitor is...


Not only does the dust scare me about tempered glass, but its how glossy it may be.


----------



## bce22

I ordered the YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE from dcsamsungmall for $372 shipped last night at 8:30pm EST for my father as a birthday gift so he can do some photo editing and play borderlands in 1440p.

It was shipped within 2 hours and will arrive here outside of Boston on Tuesday! I can't believe it is possible to order something in Korea on Friday night and have it delivered 4 days later. It takes LONGER to have a shipment delivered from the left coast once it's in the system. Never mind from order.

I can't wait to give it to him.

Thanks OCN for having this thread.

I will update once its setup,


----------



## Martyr82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Despite all this, I now have a tracking number. Only 20 hours after placing an order;
> 
> Whether or not this means a physical item has been sent, or if it's just 'electronic shipping information received', who knows. but it's a start I guess


SELLER: GREEN-SUM

Update: This is coming along much faster than I thought it would. Exactly 58 hours since clicking 'buy it now', it's already in my country;


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeawesome*
> 
> you can remove the neck of the stand from the monitor and take that with you to home depot


that saved me alot of delay and headache.

got the right screws, they were metric not in inches. less than a dollar fix.

Turned the monitor on after hooking it up, it is near flawless.

I got the Tempered Glass model and there are ZERO dead pixels, but there does seem to be a tiny spec of something on the left side, did not notice it until I had an all white background, its behind the glass but not on the panel. I'll see about removing it later on with an air duster or something, but for now it;s not a big deal.

The monitor looks stunning, compared to my old 23" it's like I am staring into liquid gold, the colors are more crisp, the resolution makes my old 1080p look like an etch-a-sketch, Even video looks AMAZING on this screen, rewatched the avengers trailer and I swear it was the single best looking video I have ever seen anywhere, ever, as in ever.

Very satisfied, even with the hassles and delays and lack of perfection.

Have gotten a clear picture of backlight bleed, but I think the lower right corner is ever so slightly lighter, but again, barely noticeable. This thing looks fantastic.


----------



## sh1v

has anyway once else tried to get move than 60hz on these catleaps? Mine doesnt go above 60


----------



## tinklepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> has anyway once else tried to get move than 60hz on these catleaps? Mine doesnt go above 60


I can't get mine over 60 either... not that I know what I'm doing.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> has anyway once else tried to get move than 60hz on these catleaps? Mine doesnt go above 60


Are you using Nvidia control panel to create a custom profile, or using ToastyX's program in the OP?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> has anyway once else tried to get move than 60hz on these catleaps? Mine doesnt go above 60


Yes lots of folks are above 60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinklepee*
> 
> I can't get mine over 60 either... not that I know what I'm doing.


I will be doing a video tutorial Monday for nVidia owners for OC and color adjustments. They will be posted on the Catleap Club page.

I would also ask Catleap owners to please post in the club and complete the simple form. 5 minutes out of your life will help your other OCN members.

Thanks!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> If they're watching, they should register and post. I would feel much safer ordering a monitor from an OCN member who can answer questions... and alot of other people would too. Hint Hint.


They are definitely watching - I have seen too many first post NEWBs on this thread and the Catleap Club thread for there not to be on here. Just none appear willing to "expose" themselves!

EDIT: Here's a possible incentive - I will buy ANOTHER catleap monitor from the first seller that posts up here or on the club page (heck I may raffle it off. Wait, that might be in violation of the TOS! Scratch that if it is!)


----------



## sh1v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Are you using Nvidia control panel to create a custom profile, or using ToastyX's program in the OP?


using nv cpanel(gtx 275). then again it could be the case of missing something.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> EDIT: Here's a possible incentive - I will buy ANOTHER catleap monitor from the first seller that posts up here or on the club page (heck I may raffle it off. Wait, that might be in violation of the TOS! Scratch that if it is!)


It's ok you can just give it to me. No need to raffle


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> I will be doing a video tutorial Monday for nVidia owners for OC and color adjustments. They will be posted on the Catleap Club page.


Can someone do the same thing for the Achieva but with AMD Graphic card? Would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I asked a while back and some one mentioned using a 90 degree hdmi-dvi adapter to connect their shimian to a console and using 720p, any success?


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> try 11 bucks
> http://www.amazon.com/HDE-Display-Port-DVI-Cable/dp/B001MIOF2S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> this is a passive adapter though, so you need to have a multimode display port, which incidentally, my new 15" hp envy 15 does have. I ordered this adapter and report how well it works, but I should be able to output the full res off my laptops multi mode displayport, and drive it off my desktops dual link dvi.


Passive DisplayPort to DVI adapters are only capable of carrying single-link signal. You'll need activ adapters for this kind of resolution.
Wikipedia reference:
Quote:


> The DisplayPort signal is not compatible with DVI or HDMI. However, dual-mode DisplayPorts (marked with a DP++ logo) are designed to transmit a single-link DVI or HDMI signal across the interface through the use of an external passive adapter that selects the desired signal. VGA and dual-link DVI, on the other hand, require active adapters to convert the signal to the desired output and do not require dual-mode DisplayPorts.


----------



## ughnook

Very few people are posting pictures of their monitors showing the backlight bleed considering the number of monitors that are rated as "perfect".

More pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Sammael7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Very few people are posting pictures of their monitors showing the backlight bleed considering the number of monitors that are rated as "perfect".
> More pics would be appreciated.




not too bad, fairly even on mine. The corner does not look that bright to the naked eye.

btw this image is posted upside down.


----------



## sithjedi333

Hi, I have a question about these monitors and their compatibility with older machines. I'm in the market for a new monitor and was originally looking at a 1080p 23", but stumbled upon this thread.

I have 3 laptops that I would like to use with this monitor. My primary machine is a Lenovo x201 that has an Intel integrated graphics GMA HD 3150 chip and VGA or Displayport since I have the Ultrabase docking station. The x201 can do 2560 x 1600, so I think I should be fine there (please correct me if I'm wrong). I also have a Dell D630 with Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 with VGA. My last computer is an IBM Thinkpad T42 with VGA.

I would also like to use the Achieva/Catleap/Crossover with the D630 and T42 in a pinch, doesn't have to be at full 1440p resolution, but it would be rare that I would use the monitor with these two.

Do you think this would work for me? I would love to have the higher resolution, larger screen, and future-proofness of the 2560x1440!

Thanks so much for your help. I know my graphics cards are pathetic compared to the rigs you guys/gals are running, and really appreciate your advice.


----------



## CharlesK

I'd be grateful if someone could measure the backlight PWM frequency of the catleap (I plan to do it on the achieva when i'll receive it). The method is described in this article : tftcentral : Pulse Width Modulation ("Testing and Interpretation" part)


----------



## sinter

@sithjedi333
For the x201 you'll need an active adapter, which are a bit pricy:
amazon
I don't think your other 2 laptops will be able to drive this in native resolution.


----------



## bosom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> Very few people are posting pictures of their monitors showing the backlight bleed considering the number of monitors that are rated as "perfect".
> More pics would be appreciated.




That's mine with the brightness on the highest setting. It's not noticeable unless you're on all black. I don't consider that a defect because through about 6 LCD panels, I have only had one without backlight bleed and it was a 2001FP that died at 3 years.


----------



## eduardmc

can anyone post their entire shipping status until it was deliver. Would like to see the entire process and see where mine is at.

right now my status shows "Arrival at inward office of exchange"


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> can any post their entire shipping status until it was deliver. Would like to see the entire process and see where mine is at.
> right now my status shows "Arrival at inward office of exchange"


I have the same status, which basically means the Korean end of it is done. It's either in the Post Office, or Customs office until Monday, at which time I hope they ship out. Take your tracking number and input it into usps.com from now on.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I have the same status, which basically means the Korean end of it is done. It's either in the Post Office, or Customs office until Monday, at which time I hope they ship out. Take your tracking number and input it into usps.com from now on.


This is what i have at the usps status "ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)" But i did not see any custom held status or anything like that.

You know what i'm really concern and might just be only me. All this seller are selling this monitors like hotcakes and shipping 10s of monitors everyday. All of them are mark has gift and not really been reported that it was actually sold for such amount. When custom find this out they will probably start holding all monitor and requesting proof or something. Again, this is just me thinking.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> This is what i have at the usps status "ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)" But i did not see any custom held status or anything like that.
> You know what i'm really concern and might just be only me. All this seller are selling this monitors like hotcakes and shipping 10s of monitors everyday. All of them are mark has gift and not really been reported that it was actually sold for such amount. When custom find this out they will probably start holding all monitor and requesting proof or something. Again, this is just me thinking.


You worry too much. Wait until Monday, and I'm sure we'll see some activity.


----------



## Odyn

How about this one: I ordered from Dream-Seller and it says shipped... but I dont have any kind of tracking information. I checked my ebay messages and did not receive tracking; also checked my email and did not receive tracking; finally checked my paypal and did not receive tracking.

Does anyone know WHERE he sends the tracking information? Do I get an email to ebay/assigned ebay email/paypal ?? Let me know...


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> You worry too much. Wait until Monday, and I'm sure we'll see some activity.


I'm not worry about mine i'm sure it will arrive, i was actually worrying about future buyers. We got on this deal early but sooner or later someone is going to pull the plug on us. Alot of company because of this are loosing money (dell, apple, etc) which sell all their IPS screen at higher prices. When company are loosing money they will do anything in their power to stop it, and probably they'll be the one reporting this to custom or do something worse.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> I'm not worry about mine i'm sure it will arrive, i was actually worrying about future buyers. We got on this deal early but sooner or later someone is going to pull the plug on us. Alot of company because of this are loosing money (dell, apple, etc) which sell all their IPS screen at higher prices. When company are loosing money they will do anything in their power to stop it, and probably they'll be the one reporting this to custom or do something worse.


While I do think there was/is a nice boost in sales for these guys, I still think it's on a scale that is like a pittance to the big companies. I think you are putting _*way*_ too much thought into this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> How about this one: I ordered from Dream-Seller and it says shipped... but I dont have any kind of tracking information. I checked my ebay messages and did not receive tracking; also checked my email and did not receive tracking; finally checked my paypal and did not receive tracking.
> Does anyone know WHERE he sends the tracking information? Do I get an email to ebay/assigned ebay email/paypal ?? Let me know...


I first saw mine appear under my item in the order details on my ebay page. If you haven't received anything from him, I would contact him ASAP.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> How about this one: I ordered from Dream-Seller and it says shipped... but I dont have any kind of tracking information. I checked my ebay messages and did not receive tracking; also checked my email and did not receive tracking; finally checked my paypal and did not receive tracking.
> Does anyone know WHERE he sends the tracking information? Do I get an email to ebay/assigned ebay email/paypal ?? Let me know...


i have heard that sometimes Dream-seller mark them has ship but does not provide tracking info until later. Just send him a message and he'll send it to you. Your monitor will surely take a long time to arrive. (probably around 10 days) because of all the orders coming. If i would buy another one right now would most likely be from a seller call DCsamsungmall (i think thats the name) he ship from fedex same day and it gets buy your door in 2-3 business days.


----------



## Odyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> i have heard that sometimes Dream-seller mark them has ship but does not provide tracking info until later. Just send him a message and he'll send it to you. Your monitor will surely take a long time to arrive. (probably around 10 days) because of all the orders coming. If i would buy another one right now would most likely be from a seller call DCsamsungmall (i think thats the name) he ship from fedex same day and it gets buy your door in 2-3 business days.


Thanks! Appreciate the quick response.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I have the same status, which basically means the Korean end of it is done. It's either in the Post Office, or Customs office until Monday, at which time I hope they ship out. Take your tracking number and input it into usps.com from now on.


Status changed to flushing new york







. So definitly is going to be deliver tomorrow Can't wait.


----------



## araman

Coming around to this deal and thinking of definitely biting. My conundrum now is whether to get the "MULTI" version for the extra inputs or not. Down the road I hope to maybe use this more like a TV in my bedroom - would I be ok just getting a DVI to HDMI adapter and working with that?

Basically, do you all think the extra inputs in the MULTI Catleap version worth the extra $55 ?


----------



## sithjedi333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinter*
> 
> @sithjedi333
> For the x201 you'll need an active adapter, which are a bit pricy:
> amazon
> I don't think your other 2 laptops will be able to drive this in native resolution.


Thanks this is helpful. What would happen if for my older computers that have VGA output, I used VGA to dual link DVI adapter and the computer was putting out a 1200p signal? Would the Catleap/Achievia simply display a 1200p image in the middle of the monitor and surround it with a black box? Because that would be great for me.

Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Coming around to this deal and thinking of definitely biting. My conundrum now is whether to get the "MULTI" version for the extra inputs or not. Down the road I hope to maybe use this more like a TV in my bedroom - would I be ok just getting a DVI to HDMI adapter and working with that?
> Basically, do you all think the extra inputs in the MULTI Catleap version worth the extra $55 ?


It's worth it if you are thinking of using this for different things. (tv, Ps3, blu-ray etc). But if its only pc, the d-dvi only is a must since it will be much better. The d-dvi ONLY version does not introduce (or very little) input lag, while the other version with different input has around 3X the amount of input lag. Its a trade of.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> I'd be grateful if someone could measure the backlight PWM frequency of the catleap (I plan to do it on the achieva when i'll receive it). The method is described in this article : tftcentral : Pulse Width Modulation ("Testing and Interpretation" part)


Don't have mine yet,but will try once I do. Great link, though. My store of Knowledge has gotten bigger.

Thanks!

BB


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> It's worth it if you are thinking of using this for different things. (tv, Ps3, blu-ray etc). But if its only pc, the d-dvi only is a must since it will be much better. The d-dvi ONLY version does not introduce (or very little) input lag, while the other version with different input has around 3X the amount of input lag. Its a trade of.


What if I use a DVI to HDMI converter to hook it up to say, a PS3? I know that won't carry the audio, but since the PS3 has multi audio out and a DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) port, I should be able to overcome this...


----------



## Niko-Time

Someone advised me against buying this to be a TV/PS3 a few pages back in this thread.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Someone advised me against buying this to be a TV/PS3 a few pages back in this thread.


Thanks, found it. I only want to know if I *can* do it - it sounds like I can in a pinch and the quality might not be the greatest, but I can live with that. This would mainly be a PC monitor for me, but I'd like the option of using it elsewhere someday when/if it outlives its usefulness sitting on my desk.


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Someone advised me against buying this to be a TV/PS3 a few pages back in this thread.


mind linking me to the post?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Wow almost 2000 posts


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wantedspidy*
> 
> I have been waiting soooooo long for an LED version of the 2560x1440/1600 panels!


FYI, the Apple Cinema display is 1440p and LED backlit. There is a reason why the majority of high-res monitors are "plain" LCD, it's because LED usually decreases color reproduction accuracy.


----------



## raclimja

oh god, i think im dying to pull the trigger for this

i read that this monitor has a display port variant, i also read that the no glass version is better as some glassed vesion has dust onto them, i also read that the catleap version can do 85+hz

i am a gamer so i would highly prefer the more hz version

so to sum it up, i need this monitor to have
hit atleast 85hz @ native res
no glass?
display port

the description an technical stuff is in korean language

can anyone give me a direct link for the trusted seller(preferably @ ebay and under $400) of the monitor that i am looking so i could get one for myself


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> FYI, the Apple Cinema display is 1440p and LED backlit. There is a reason why the majority of high-res monitors are LCD, it's because LED usually decreases color reproduction accuracy.


LED is just a type of backlight. They're still "LCD" monitors. You're referring to CCFL, no?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> FYI, the Apple Cinema display is 1440p and LED backlit. There is a reason why the majority of high-res monitors are LCD, it's because LED usually decreases color reproduction accuracy.


i got my 30" monitor for its resolution really. not necessarily its "color". in my opinion ips color and viewing angles is overblowing considering the panels don't produce sharper text compared to tn panels.
the zr30w uses an average power of 130W, and 140W with a white background.

one monitor isnt too much of a bother but i have 5 monitors and all use about 370W total which is a lot.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Anyone receive a crossover that can share their experiences with it?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> oh god, i think im dying to pull the trigger for this
> i read that this monitor has a display port variant, i also read that the no glass version is better as some glassed vesion has dust onto them, i also read that the catleap version can do 85+hz
> i am a gamer so i would highly prefer the more hz version
> so to sum it up, i need this monitor to have
> hit atleast 85hz @ native res
> no glass?
> display port
> the description an technical stuff is in korean language
> can anyone give me a direct link for the trusted seller(preferably @ ebay and under $400) of the monitor that i am looking so i could get one for myself


If you are pc gamer order the
CATLEAP Q270
D-DVI ONLY
NON TEMPERED.

which ever seller you wish. The most recommended is Dream-seller but i believe most are reliable. Go for the lowest price good feedback


----------



## Z06sc

Hello Gentlemen. Thought I was signed up for this forum but apparently I wasn't. Just thought I would share my experience through out this transaction and the monitor itself.

Just ordered the Catleap from the seller (DCsamsungmall). I ordered today and got confirmation it will be here between March 14th-17th, But that seems too good to be true.

Totaled to be $372.00 Shipped

Once it arrives I will gladly be sure to post an update.
If all is well, Ill order another.


----------



## buddyme

Hi Guys,

I do not game but I do a lot of video editing.
Is this a good monitor for me? I am worried about the glossy screen because I currently use a matte screen right now.
Please let me know what is the best model to get for video editing users like me. Thanks!


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> oh god, i think im dying to pull the trigger for this
> i read that this monitor has a display port variant


The ones with DisplayPort are above $700 and not worth the hassle IMO. Just get an HP for $100 more with 3 years warranty if you need DisplayPort.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> LED is just a type of backlight. They're still "LCD" monitors. You're referring to CCFL, no?


I meant that the LED backlight will reduce color accuracy; LED monitors are just LED-LCD.


----------



## brucethemoose

I'm about to leave the country, so I may not be able to answer any questions about the monitors anytime soon (international data rates are insane). There's plenty of people an info in this thread though, I'll work on the first post when I get back.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'm about to leave the country, so I may not be able to answer any questions about the monitors anytime soon (international data rates are insane). There's plenty of people an info in this thread though, I'll work on the first post when I get back.


I hope it's sunny and warm.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> I meant that the LED backlight will reduce color accuracy; LED monitors are just LED-LCD.


I think its the opposite... LEDs enhance picture quality.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I think its the opposite... LEDs enhance picture quality.


Yup. LED Backlight gives you a cleaner colour spectrum. Your whites look a lot whiter. Whereas an actual LED display/amoled will have poor colour reproduction in that they are over-saturated, which looks really good for some things, to be honest with you, but can ruin many things too. A good IPS LCD with an LED backlight can get 100% colour reproduction. Can't really ask for more....

And if anyone complains about 6ms response times on an IPS display...that's stupid. 6ms = 1/166th of a second. Considering even at 100hz you're getting fewer frames a second than can be noticed through response time....you're probably just imagining things if you think you notice any sort of delay.

Not to mention our own body's response time for the average person is about 300-350ms. Around 250 if you're a sharp fps'er. You really honestly won't notice a difference. Rant over. Lol.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinter*
> 
> The ones with DisplayPort are above $700 and not worth the hassle IMO. Just get an HP for $100 more with 3 years warranty if you need DisplayPort.


This. I saw the DP models, but they're too expensive. Grab a DP adapter and call it a day


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> FYI, the Apple Cinema display is 1440p and LED backlit. There is a reason why the majority of high-res monitors are LCD, it's because LED usually decreases color reproduction accuracy.


As for LED backlights, a lot of the times it is true that it messes with color accuracy a bit, *but* not always to the point where it's noticeable. As per ToastyX the Catleap has been factory calibrated to a point of *good* color accuracy, 2.2 gamma, and the full advertised contrast.

When I say *good*, that is a subjective opinion, but imho the only people who will look to improve the color are calibration hobbyists and people who want/need an even higher degree of color accuracy.

Overall, i'd say Catleap and Shimian owners got pretty lucky in regards to default color accuracy, gamma and contrast (considering IPS panels often have lower contrast). Having relatively even backlighting certainly helps.


----------



## hatfield113

I have convinced myself to buy a Catleap. There's a part of me that is scared that I will receive a monitor with dead pixels. So I messaged green-sum, dream-seller, and 1 or 2 other sellers asking them if it was possible to have them tested for dead pixels.

So far green-sum has been the only one to respond with the following:

Zero-defect system operates by manufacturer. Additional fee is their own policy. $60 and takes a little day.

And we cannot open boxes before you receive.

thanks.

- green-sum


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatfield113*
> 
> I have convinced myself to buy a Catleap. There's a part of me that is scared that I will receive a monitor with dead pixels. So I messaged green-sum, dream-seller, and 1 or 2 other sellers asking them if it was possible to have them tested for dead pixels.
> So far green-sum has been the only one to respond with the following:
> Zero-defect system operates by manufacturer. Additional fee is their own policy. $60 and takes a little day.
> And we cannot open boxes before you receive.
> thanks.
> - green-sum


Interesting, green-sum told me $100 =)

"Hi,
We have not listed it on ebay, our supplier provide zero defects product.
There is $100 difference.
Thank you."


----------



## Remix65

$60 usd is too high considering he has nothing to lose. he's probably made over $11,000 in just 2 weeks.


----------



## hatfield113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> Interesting, green-sum told me $100 =)
> "Hi,
> We have not listed it on ebay, our supplier provide zero defects product.
> There is $100 difference.
> Thank you."


You know it might be the way I asked.. I told him a competitor offered that service and I was curious if he did too... who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> $60 usd is too high considering he has nothing to lose. he's probably made over $11,000 in just 2 weeks.


I agree, $60 is too high, but his monitors are roughly $30 cheaper than dream-sellers, and dream-seller is charging $30 I hear. So it's about as broad as it is long.

I wonder whose shipping method is faster?


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> $60 usd is too high considering he has nothing to lose. he's probably made over $11,000 in just 2 weeks.


$11,000 gross, but after shipping, ebay and paypal fees you would be surprised at how little Net profit they are making on each monitor, even if it only costing them $250 at cost.


----------



## minnus

[quote name="SJetski71" url="/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/1920#post_16686299"]$11,000 gross, but after shipping, ebay and paypal fees you would be surprised at how little Net profit they are making on each monitor, even if it only costing them $250 at cost.[/quote] I think it is naive to believe that they are getting the monitors at the retail price of $250. Stores need to make a profit to stock and sell them for $250. I think you'd be surprised at how much profit they're actually making ~ even after shipping and ebay fees. They are just taking advantage of the flock of extremely willing customers. They know that people are willing to pay a handsome 'tip' for them to check the monitors ~ especially if they are following this thread.


----------



## Demented

Doesn't paying them to check kinda ruin the 'chance' of the deal? I thought the risk was part of the fun...


----------



## eduardmc

I don't mind dead pixel really. I don't notice them until i start looking for them. I even bought a monitor that had like 12 dead pixel and i did not notice until other people started complaining about them. After that i use to look for them all the time and be annoyed. I have only seen one person here with 4 dead pixel, others (few) have report 1 pixel which is really nothing. If my monitor comes damage (DOA) i'll not be paying shipping back cause i will fight this out with paypal until the end. The user never claim that is our duty to pay return shipping FOR DEFECTIVE UNIT. He only state if we are not satisfied with our monitor that we will have to pay return shipping. Dead pixel is not really a problem for me,


----------



## mahdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Yup. LED Backlight gives you a cleaner colour spectrum. Your whites look a lot whiter. Whereas an actual LED display/amoled will have poor colour reproduction in that they are over-saturated, which looks really good for some things, to be honest with you, but can ruin many things too. A good IPS LCD with an LED backlight can get 100% colour reproduction. Can't really ask for more....
> And if anyone complains about 6ms response times on an IPS display...that's stupid. 6ms = 1/166th of a second. Considering even at 100hz you're getting fewer frames a second than can be noticed through response time....you're probably just imagining things if you think you notice any sort of delay.
> Not to mention our own body's response time for the average person is about 300-350ms. Around 250 if you're a sharp fps'er. You really honestly won't notice a difference. Rant over. Lol.


Not entirely true. There's still ghosting visible on every IPS screen available. despite the the 6ms or whatever low spec manufacturers claim, ghosting/blurring is always present and easily picked up in certain conditions. input lag is something else altogether. it's noticeable in fighting, fps, rhythm games, etc. it's great that some of these monitors discussed here have no input lag!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> I'd be grateful if someone could measure the backlight PWM frequency of the catleap (I plan to do it on the achieva when i'll receive it). The method is described in this article : tftcentral : Pulse Width Modulation ("Testing and Interpretation" part)


Thanks for the link to there! I knew about the PWM issues with LED backlit monitors, but not how to test for it. I hope people here can find the backlight switching frequency for their monitors here, and I look forward to your findings too! If there is no PWM switching on these monitors, that would be SO GOOD. but not likely.


----------



## jagz

I see for $54 I can add a 3 year squaretrade warranty. Anyone know much about squaretrade warranty and If I should?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I see for $54 I can add a 3 year squaretrade warranty. Anyone know much about squaretrade warranty and If I should?


Squaretrade is amazing. When u get your monitor squaretrade is a must. They'll probably won't be able to get you a replacement or replacement part if monitor goes bad. In the end you'll get your money back from them. I have deal with squaretrade before and they returned all my money back no question asked after 5 days and they could not repair my laptop.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I see for $54 I can add a 3 year squaretrade warranty. Anyone know much about squaretrade warranty and If I should?


I did. After reading as much as I good on the ST website, I'm pretty confident it will be covered so I figured it was worth the $54 bucks. However, I feel that if it isn't valid, I'll get my $54 back, and that would be able to go towards shipping this thing back to Korea if needed for repairs. That's my worst case scenario with the ST warranty, so I thought it was worth it.


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I see for $54 I can add a 3 year squaretrade warranty. Anyone know much about squaretrade warranty and If I should?


I've bought several SQ warranties, never had to use them, but know 2 people personally who have and they were very positive about their experience. Squaretrade is very reputable as a company. I know some of the folks in this thread have contacted squaretrade about this monitor and they've said they'll cover it, but I wasn't willing to do it myself, not for 15% of the price. I'm willing to risk my $370 =)

I want to believe if these are designed to be abused in gaming cafes, they'll do fine with just me. I didn't get the tempered glass though, I understand it for the cafes, but useless for home purposes.. unless you have seizures from gaming light flashes =)


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Squaretrade is amazing. When u get your monitor squaretrade is a must. They'll probably won't be able to get you a replacement or replacement part if monitor goes bad. In the end you'll get your money back from them. I have deal with squaretrade before and they returned all my money back no question asked after 5 days and they could not repair my laptop.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I did. After reading as much as I good on the ST website, I'm pretty confident it will be covered so I figured it was worth the $54 bucks. However, I feel that if it isn't valid, I'll get my $54 back, and that would be able to go towards shipping this thing back to Korea if needed for repairs. That's my worst case scenario with the ST warranty, so I thought it was worth it.


Thanks aswell. Yeah, I mean.. It's already a good $600? less than it's dell equivalent so, makes absolute sense to get that too now that I think about it more.

I've been on this thread like glue since it started. I think I'm on day 6 with the ebay page up ready to order just haven't pulled the trigger yet. Not that I can't afford or do not want.. It's just I need to figure out my desk situation. Very nice corner desk, but only can house a 24" monitor tops. Not going to let a desk stop my eye's from "liquid gold" though.


----------



## SJetski71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> [quote name="SJetski71" url="/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/1920#post_16686299"]$11,000 gross, but after shipping, ebay and paypal fees you would be surprised at how little Net profit they are making on each monitor, even if it only costing them $250 at cost.


I think it is naive to believe that they are getting the monitors at the retail price of $250. Stores need to make a profit to stock and sell them for $250. I think you'd be surprised at how much profit they're actually making ~ even after shipping and ebay fees. They are just taking advantage of the flock of extremely willing customers. They know that people are willing to pay a handsome 'tip' for them to check the monitors ~ especially if they are following this thread.[/QUOTE]
The quantity prices are no secret, it takes a lot of units to get a discount, i doubt that garage-based sellers are buying that many at once as the initial investment is high.

But if these sellers are drop-shipping, as we suspect they are, then everything we mentioned above goes out the window. It's one set price with drop-ship unless you move a lot of volume, and going by their feedback these are small-time ebay sellers.


----------



## SJetski71

Almost forgot, large and oddball shaped boxes increase shipping costs dramatically. I recently price shopped some shipping service for some refurb 26" monitors i sourced, and i was shocked at the prices that UPS, Fed-Ex and USPS were quoting.

Talk about taking a big chunk out of my profit, i wouldn't do it again in that situation, the risks with sensitive electronics and potential complaints isn't worth it.


----------



## nathanyeah

Hey everyone!
This is my first post here so I'll get right to the chase..

I was thinking about getting this monitor for my 15" MBP (late 2011) and was wondering if it would work?
I know ill need the mini-display port to dual link dvi adapter but those things are $$$
I was actually just about to get the Samsung S27A950 till i stumbled across a thread that was talking about these.
My main uses for it would be for my photography/graphicdesign/video editing so do you think the IPS would be better then getting the samsung TN panel?
By the time i get the adapter and set it all up it will cost around the same amount as getting the S27A950.
So which to get?!?

Oh and I'm in Australia, will the power thing work here?

PS I found one that had hdmi inputs and was wondering if it's possible for hdmi to do bigger resolutions than 1080p?

THANKS!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I have to ask. I've heard people mention that the Catleap can do over 60hz. Is that possible when running at 2560x1440? If so I would consider dropping 3d support for one of these.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I have to ask. I've heard people mention that the Catleap can do over 60hz. Is that possible when running at 2560x1440? If so I would consider dropping 3d support for one of these.


Some have had success, but others haven't. It seems to be par for the course with these monitors. Like pulling the arm on a slot machine!









Can't wait to get mine and see if I win!


----------



## mahdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanyeah*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> This is my first post here so I'll get right to the chase..
> I was thinking about getting this monitor for my 15" MBP (late 2011) and was wondering if it would work?
> I know ill need the mini-display port to dual link dvi adapter but those things are $$$
> I was actually just about to get the Samsung S27A950 till i stumbled across a thread that was talking about these.
> My main uses for it would be for my photography/graphicdesign/video editing so do you think the IPS would be better then getting the samsung TN panel?
> By the time i get the adapter and set it all up it will cost around the same amount as getting the S27A950.
> So which to get?!?
> Oh and I'm in Australia, will the power thing work here?
> PS I found one that had hdmi inputs and was wondering if it's possible for hdmi to do bigger resolutions than 1080p?
> THANKS!


One this is for sure, the apple mini display port to dvi adapter is OVERPRICED. it's not an active converter for sure, so why is it $100? actually it probably is

I believe there are way cheaper alternatives, like this one: http://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-Female-Adapter-Macbook-Laptop/dp/B003BHHIA4/ref=pd_cp_e_2

If I were you, I would definitely not go for the TN monitor. For content creation, you want the viewing angle and contrast boost of IPS or PVA monitors.

However, do a bit more research about compatibility with macbooks, the adapter, and this monitor. Someone else here I believe said something about ordering one for this macbook.
I myself will order one for my hackintosh machine soon









edit. you may want to double check that those cheap adapters work at dual link. after looking at it some more it looks like the expensive ones are the ones that can go up to 2560x1600


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Some have had success, but others haven't. It seems to be par for the course with these monitors. Like pulling the arm on a slot machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get mine and see if I win!


For the people that it does work for does it work right out of the box or do you need some hack?


----------



## araman

Looks like Dream-Seller took his listing down for the vanilla Catleap. Green-sum or dcsamsungmall.... hmm.


----------



## rubenbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahdi*
> 
> One this is for sure, the apple mini display port to dvi adapter is OVERPRICED. it's not an active converter for sure, so why is it $100? actually it probably is
> I believe there are way cheaper alternatives, like this one: http://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-Female-Adapter-Macbook-Laptop/dp/B003BHHIA4/ref=pd_cp_e_2
> If I were you, I would definitely not go for the TN monitor. For content creation, you want the viewing angle and contrast boost of IPS or PVA monitors.
> However, do a bit more research about compatibility with macbooks, the adapter, and this monitor. Someone else here I believe said something about ordering one for this macbook.
> I myself will order one for my hackintosh machine soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit. you may want to double check that those cheap adapters work at dual link


For get 2560x1440 through MiniDP you need a *Dual* link DVI adapter, Apple´s adapter it is


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Does somebody know how to take apart a Shimian? I have the tempered glass model and would like to and try to fix a dead pixel in the IPS panel. i don't care about the dust getting under the glass risks.


----------



## jayhawknative

If you need to do minidisplayport to DVI-D (Dual-Link) (ie MacBook Pro to this monitor), here's a somewhat cheaper option than Apple's from a reputable source:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy61*
> 
> Has anyone bought through red-cap? He is selling Catleaps without tempered glass for $371 OBO. Is he reputable? Does anyone know how much he will take for OBO?
> Thinking about picking up 3 of these to upgrade my 5760x1200 setup. Don't know how long I can hold out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I posted a few posts up with the same question.


----------



## mahdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> If you need to do minidisplayport to DVI-D (Dual-Link) (ie MacBook Pro to this monitor), here's a somewhat cheaper option than Apple's from a reputable source:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2


yes, this is the best option. my bad about linking to the cheap adapter, they are limited to 1920x1200 output.

and yeah, the images are misleading i guess. people who ordered their shimian did not get a displayport port?


----------



## Remix65

i bid 345 and it went through awaiting the seller but retracted my offer. sellers usually have a price set they wont accept.
i also just tried 300 and it went through...

retracted both.

if you make an offer he'll probably send you a 371 counter offer....


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy61*
> 
> Has anyone bought through red-cap? He is selling Catleaps without tempered glass for $371 OBO. Is he reputable? Does anyone know how much he will take for OBO?
> Thinking about picking up 3 of these to upgrade my 5760x1200 setup. Don't know how long I can hold out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wait so is the SE model the model without the glass and the regular q270 has glass?

I posted a link to the non se model and someone told me it didn't have tempered glass?


----------



## Geglamash

Oooo the CrossOver looks nice.
Tempting to put my flawless Yamakazi up for sale to get one of those...


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Huh... The listing has ended, did they only have one in stock?


On the order details it says "Quantity:1" so either they forgot to list multiple quantities or I snatched up the only one they had.


----------



## pabloedvardo

Here's to hoping we see a crossover with multiple inputs!


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Here's to hoping we see a crossover with multiple inputs!


It exists: "Crossover 27MLED". Not currently listed on eBay, you might want to contact the various sellers about making them available.

It has HDMI & component inputs


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Here's to hoping we see a crossover with multiple inputs!


I am waiting for this one as well.


----------



## Demented

Are we positive that the CrossOver has no anti-glare? Making me think about refusing my Catleap when it comes. Any downside of me doing so? What if I contacted Dream-Seller and let him know I'm only refusing it since I want to get a CrossOver instead?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Are we positive that the CrossOver has no anti-glare? Making me think about refusing my Catleap when it comes. Any downside of me doing so? What if I contacted Dream-Seller and let him know I'm only refusing it since I want to get a CrossOver instead?


That isn't very nice or professional. Don't reject it. Pretty sure he would incur the cost to get it back.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> It exists: "Crossover 27MLED". Not currently listed on eBay, you might want to contact the various sellers about making them available.
> It has HDMI & component inputs


It's probably going to cost a considerable amount more since it costs about $100-$200 more over it's counterparts in korea.


----------



## wingding

What's so special about the Crossover?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> That isn't very nice or professional. Don't reject it. Pretty sure he would incur the cost to get it back.


I figured as much. I have never done anything like that, but the CrossOver just has a nicer aesthetic. I guess if my Catleap is flawless, then I wouldn't have a hard time selling it for a CrossOver.

Man, now I feel bad for even suggesting rejecting it.







I should just be happy with what I get, and if not, I'll sell it.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i bid 345 and it went through awaiting the seller but retracted my offer. sellers usually have a price set they wont accept.
> i also just tried 300 and it went through...
> retracted both.
> if you make an offer he'll probably send you a 371 counter offer....


Are you saying it auto-accepted the offers, or the seller rejected the offers? Thinking of making an offer, but want to get it as low as possible.


----------



## AMD_Freak

now im confused 256gb SSD or another 27" monitor 2560x1440 both the same price


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingding*
> 
> What's so special about the Crossover?


Apparently from what I've heard it's made of aluminum (don't take my word on this, it's based on pure hearsay) instead of plastic. Also, just by looking at the pictures, the stand is infinitely better than what the shimian or catleap offers.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingding*
> 
> What's so special about the Crossover?


I waited for it to become available for the height adjustable stand that attaches to the back rather than the Shimian/Catleaps stands which attach at the bottom. _Hopefully_ the quality is good which should keep me from wanting to spend more on a VESA mount. Also the aluminum backplate is neat I guess. Shots of the stand from some Chinese review:


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingding*
> 
> What's so special about the Crossover?


Ditto on this if someone could explain, since I was about to jump on the vanilla Catleap and now y'all have me rethinking that. I do like the look of the Crossover better, but want to make sure I'm not losing anything if I get this over a Catleap.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Ditto on this if someone could explain, since I was about to jump on the vanilla Catleap and now y'all have me rethinking that. I do like the look of the Crossover better, but want to make sure I'm not losing anything if I get this over a Catleap.


Just looks nicer, and the higher end model has a good stand.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> I waited for it to become available for the height adjustable stand that attaches to the back rather than the Shimian/Catleaps stands which attach at the bottom. _Hopefully_ the quality is good which should keep me from wanting to spend more on a VESA mount. Also the aluminum backplate is neat I guess. Shots of the stand from some Chinese review:


So this is the same panel as the Shimian and Catleap?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> So this is the same panel as the Shimian and Catleap?


Yep; all of them use the LG S-IPS.


----------



## CTM Audi

I put in an offer of $300 for the Catleap. Doubt hell take it, but should get countered lower then the $370 they go for.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I put in an offer of $300 for the Catleap. Doubt hell take it, but should get countered lower then the $370 they go for.


I think everyone said they were countered with the same price, lol.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I think everyone said they were countered with the same price, lol.


Where? You mean countered with the listed price?


----------



## CTM Audi

I was counter offered already with $365.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Where? You mean countered with the listed price?


Yeah, lol. Back a page or two, before the Crossover monitor explosion


----------



## necriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I have to ask. I've heard people mention that the Catleap can do over 60hz. Is that possible when running at 2560x1440? If so I would consider dropping 3d support for one of these.


It can do 100hz at 1440p. But so far its only with Nvidia cards as AMD's CCC doesn't support custom refresh rates. ToastyX's program has compatibility issues with newer AMD cards 6xxx and above.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opcow*
> 
> One is model 27Q-LED and the other is 27Q-LED*-P*. The P model appears to have the height adjustable stand that also pivots 90 degrees.


Yeah, but if you look in the listing, you'll see both are saying they are the same model.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yeah, but if you look in the listing, you'll see both are saying they are the same model.


Most likely a typo.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I was counter offered already with $365.


Keep countering until he goes lower!


----------



## pabloedvardo

Just shot an e-mail to green-sum and dreamworld dream seller, requesting they sell the 27MLED crossover. Maybe if some others follow suit they'll jump on board.

I've been waiting years to hook my Wii up to a nice screen, input lag be damned!


----------



## L D4WG

The Crossover 27Q looks great, by far my favorite of the 3.

I want a model with DVI-D Dual Link and HDMI.

Display Port would be nice but that's unlikely..


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Just shot an e-mail to green-sum and dreamworld, requesting they sell the 27MLED crossover. Maybe if some others follow suit they'll jump on board.
> I've been waiting years to hook my Wii up to a nice screen, input lag be damned!


I messaged Dream-Seller too just then.


----------



## AMC

When the multi input Crossover is available, I am going to sell my TN panels for it.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> When the multi input Crossover is available, I am going to sell my TN panels for it.


You could get it now through minarinshop, would prob end up costing the same







.


----------



## CTM Audi

I dont see the big deal with the Crossover. You can get a decent mount from monoprice for cheap. Offer red-cap $300 like I did, he countered $365. Thats like $400 total for it with a good stand.

Now the question is, do I pay the $60 extra for the one that I can get the SquareTrade warranty with it.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Just ordered the CATLEAP for 371 shipped. Can't wait to try out 1440p with my Tri-fire 7970s


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I dont see the big deal with the Crossover. You can get a decent mount from monoprice for cheap. Offer red-cap $300 like I did, he countered $365. Thats like $400 total for it with a good stand.
> Now the question is, do I pay the $60 extra for the one that I can get the SquareTrade warranty with it.


It's not necessary just the stand but the overall quality of the housing. Aluminum frame and more of a slimline look.

I'm going to wait until more sellers get it in stock. Wouldn't mind pay the extra $20-30 for one.


----------



## the337

Is anyone running this in dual monitor setup or a triple monitor setup? I was wondering if I could run two of these off of one graphics card. I know for everyday tasks it would be fine. I'm not much of a gamer and if I did play I would only play on one monitor leaving the other one open for browsing the internet and stuff like that. The main question I have is since these require dual link DVI how would you go about running them off of one card? Most of the AMD cards I've seen only have one dual link dvi. I'm not sure about Nvidia cards though. Thanks!


----------



## CTM Audi

Went ahead and payed, hope I get a good one.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Crossover LED-P Is back up for sale, only 4 left, grab it fast.


----------



## Demented

Anyone getting a Crossover, make sure it has the stand you want. The one dream-seller is selling says it's the 27q LED P, but if that's the model with the adjustable stand, his pics aren't showing the right one.

I just want people to be aware. IMO, the nicer things about the Crossover are construction, clean simple design, and the awesome Dell-like adjustable base.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Anyone getting a Crossover, make sure it has the stand you want. The one dream-seller is selling says it's the 27q LED P, but if that's the model with the adjustable stand, his pics aren't showing the right one.
> I just want people to be aware. IMO, the nicer things about the Crossover are construction, clean simple design, and the awesome Dell-like adjustable base.


What are you talking about? They are the right pictures.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> What are you talking about? They are the right pictures.


You hadn't provided a link, so when searching on Ebay, the non-fully adjustable stand one was the first result.

EDIT: Also, the one with the better stand doesn't mention if it's a glossy screen. I read the glossy black for the bezel. It looks like it HAS an anti-glare coating in the pic, but not sure. The basic stand one's pics show a glossy screen, but the other does not.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> hah, not one minute ago, did he change the price again to $433.


Yikes, need some competition from the other resellers there.


----------



## CTM Audi

http://shop.easymountlcd.com/Deluxe-Dual-LCD-Monitor-Stand-Free-Standing-up-to-28-002-0018-002-0018.htm

Thinking about that for the Catleap, and my 23in ASUS LED.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Might just make sense to order the non adjustable version and buy a VESA mount at this point if it's going to cost $30 extra.


----------



## CTM Audi

Also, why are so many happy about it not having the anti-glare coating? Isnt that usually a bad thing? I for one cant stand watching my plasma with any lights on because of how reflective it is.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Might just make sense to order the non adjustable version and buy a VESA mount at this point if it's going to cost $30 extra.


I'm actually hoping my Catleap is flawless, as I already have a desktop mount that I plan on purchasing, which would be about the same price as the CrossOver. It's just the task of taking off the back panel to get the stand and grey piece off. SribbyTheGreat said it was easy, and has a step-by-step guide, so it shouldn't be too bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Also, why are so many happy about it not having the anti-glare coating? Isnt that usually a bad thing? I for one cant stand watching my plasma with any lights on because of how reflective it is.


Some complain that the AG coating on some is too aggressive, the latest Dell UltraSharp line is one of them. I have 3 U2312s, and I see the grainy/sandy look that happens on white/light backgrounds, but it doesn't bother me. For some it's too much. Screens without AG are usually a bit brighter and crisper, not having that layer between the image and your eyes. Also, my set up is in a windowless part of my house and I game at night, in the dark, so glare won't be an issue for me.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Any one here successfully gotten 85hz with a 6990?


----------



## CTM Audi

Ive been pondering if my GTX-570HD would handle games well at this res by itself, but forgot about being able to get up to 100Hz out of it. Might have to figure out something else GPU wise.


----------



## mahdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Just shot an e-mail to green-sum and dreamworld dream seller, requesting they sell the 27MLED crossover. Maybe if some others follow suit they'll jump on board.
> I've been waiting years to hook my Wii up to a nice screen, input lag be damned!


The wii will look very bad on a 1080p screen, and even worse on a 1440p screen, unless you sit really far back.

The best option to play wii games is either an SD tv or CRT monitor at 640x480 or something. OR use the Dolphin emulator (dolphin-emulator.com) and run the games at whatever resolution with fantastic graphics. CPU intensive, but great with sandy bridge chips
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Also, why are so many happy about it not having the anti-glare coating? Isnt that usually a bad thing? I for one cant stand watching my plasma with any lights on because of how reflective it is.


I just moved from a monitor with really harsh AG to an LCD with glass. CLARITY is night and day. I don't care if I can see reflections when the monitor displays dark colors







AG is just garbage. Dulls everything

also gtx 570 should be aight. 100Hz helps with seeing less screen tearing


----------



## hv43082

More sellers need to start selling the croosover models. I just emailed green-sum about it.


----------



## youra6

I would like another screen, but you can't game off two of them. A 3 monitor surround setup would require too much desk space, and it would require a card with 3GB of RAM (7970 or 580).


----------



## dieseldog49

Glad the mounts I built into my desk can fit up to 27 inchers, I can afford 3 of these right now but maybe soon







.


----------



## kazenagi

Hmm.. Crossovers are $60 more expensive than a plain old catleap, might as well just go with a few catleaps and a multimonitor vesa stand.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Every one I stole this information from illi's [H]ard Forum post, these reviews have been over looked here (linked in the first post). The Korean site Playwares has a very good review system and has properly tested 4/5 of the 1440p displays.

*Crossover 27q* http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/19660693 8/10

*Catleap q270* http://www.playwares.com/xe/21449157 8/10

*Achieva qh270* http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/20925987 8/10

*3VIEW PB2700*" http://www.playwares.com/xe/20531033 8.3/10

The 3VIEW PB2700 had the best picture quality due to the average gamma of 2.10 vs the others 1.9; they will look washed out when compared to a monitor with better native gamma (2.2 is the target). One could always try to correct the gamma in their GPU's control panel.

All 4 models have very similar response times, contrast (1000-1200:1) default colour (close to the 6500k) and gamma (1.9 vs 2.22 target), except for the 3View, but factory calibration varies.

Page 3 of each review has a nice visual guide to each product. IMO appearance wise Crossover>Shimian>Catleap>PB2700

A 5th company also makes the First fsm-270hv
http://www.preegia.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=04_2&wr_id=40

Playarwares also has a review of the PLS Samsung S27A850D if people are curious to see how these compare
http://www.playwares.com/xe/index.php?mid=maingame&document_srl=20427296

The IPS panels all had better colour temperature (close to 6500k vs Samsung @6000k, contrast (1000-1200:1 vs Samsung 900:1), and the gamma is a matter of opinion (1.9x3, 2.10 vs Samsung 2.40). An average gamma of 2.10 is the best and most natural, some may prefer the Samsung gamma. Some colours will appear more vibrant on the Samsung while some light colours will appear to dark vs pale/washed out on the IPS displays and the Samsung suffers from slight black crush. Reponse times are pretty much the same, though the IPS displays are a tincy bit faster.

The IPS panels clearly have the value and quality control advantage since pretty much every one is happy while most of the reports about the Samsungs quality control (back-lighting) have been bad.

I was lucky and got a Samsung with good contrast and screen uniformity, I also have a colourimeter. In my opinion calibration is a necessity with the Samsung and out of the 4 IPS reviewed by Playwares and ToastyX, imo they don't need calibration, but would still benifit. The Samsung tears and skips frame @>60hz. It is the only matte (semi-glossy) 1440p display without excessive grain and multiple inputs which is its main advantage for glossy haters.

I still want to know if any one managed to get consoles to display @720p on the Shimian. ToastyX confirmed that 720p does not work on the Catleap. The HP ZR27440W works with consoles @720p and lacks an OSD+scaler so it is plausible that one of these newer models might as well.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Every one I stole this information from illi's [H]ard Forum post, these reviews have been over looked here (linked in the first post). The Korean site Playwares has a very good review system and has properly tested 4/5 of the 1440p displays.
> *Crossover 27q* http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/19660693 8/10
> *Catleap q270* http://www.playwares.com/xe/21449157 8/10
> *Achieva qh270* http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/20925987 8/10
> *3VIEW PB2700*" http://www.playwares.com/xe/20531033 8.3/10
> The 3VIEW PB2700 had the best picture quality due to the average gamma of 2.10 vs the others 1.9; they will look washed out when compared to a monitor with better native gamma (2.2 target is the target). One could always try to correct the gamma in their GPU's control panel.
> All 4 models have very similar response times, contrast (1000-1200:1) default colour (close to the 6500k) and gamma (1.9 vs 2.22 target), except for the 3View, but factory calibration varies.
> Page 3 of each review has a nice visual guide to each product. IMO appearance wise Crossover>Shimian>Catleap>PB2700
> A 5th company also makes the First fsm-270hv
> http://www.preegia.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=04_2&wr_id=40


Great Info!!!

+Rep!


----------



## razorguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Every one I stole this information from illi's [H]ard Forum post, these reviews have been over looked here (linked in the first post). The Korean site Playwares has a very good review system and has properly tested 4/5 of the 1440p displays.
> *Crossover 27q* http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/19660693 8/10
> *Catleap q270* http://www.playwares.com/xe/21449157 8/10
> *Achieva qh270* http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/20925987 8/10
> *3VIEW PB2700*" http://www.playwares.com/xe/20531033 8.3/10
> The 3VIEW PB2700 had the best picture quality due to the average gamma of 2.10 vs the others 1.9; they will look washed out when compared to a monitor with better native gamma (2.2 target is the target). One could always try to correct the gamma in their GPU's control panel.
> All 4 models have very similar response times, contrast (1000-1200:1) default colour (close to the 6500k) and gamma (1.9 vs 2.22 target), except for the 3View, but factory calibration varies.
> Page 3 of each review has a nice visual guide to each product. IMO appearance wise Crossover>Shimian>Catleap>PB2700
> A 5th company also makes the First fsm-270hv
> http://www.preegia.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=04_2&wr_id=40
> Playarwares also has a review of the PLS Samsung S27A850D if people are curious to see how these compare
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/index.php?mid=maingame&document_srl=20427296
> The IPS panels all had better colour temperature (close to 6500k vs Samsung @6000k, contrast (1000-1200:1 vs Samsung 900:1), and the gamma is a matter of opinion (1.9x3, 2.10 vs Samsung 2.40). Some colours will appear more vibrant on the Samsung while some light colours will appear to dark vs pale/washed out on the IPS displays and the Samsung suffers from slight black crush. Reponse times are pretty much the same, though the IPS displays are a tincy bit faster.


+rep!

The First FSM-270HV looks the best IMO and would only be about $335 through the Gmarket. Tempting.......


----------



## ResidentPsycho

Quote:


> I still want to know if any one managed to get consoles to display @720p on the Shimian.


Would be awesome if someone could hook up a ps3 or 360. Quite interested to see how these panels perform with a console. Wouldn't mind picking one up if I can also hook my 360 upto it and have it look decent, sort of a dual purpose screen

+rep


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ResidentPsycho*
> 
> Would be awesome if someone could hook up a ps3 or 360. Quite interested to see how these panels perform with a console. Wouldn't mind picking one up if I can also hook my 360 upto it and have it look decent, sort of a dual purpose screen
> +rep


Honestly I have no idea why so many people have asked about running their consoles on this display...not realizing that a 27" monitor that is 720p or 1080p native resolution will look BETTER when hooked up to a ps3/xbox360 than this 1440p monitor. LCD Monitors have their pixel pitch adjusted to look good at their native resolution. Anything higher or lower than that, and you get degraded picture quality.


----------



## wantedspidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Honestly I have no idea why so many people have asked about running their consoles on this display...not realizing that a 27" monitor that is 720p or 1080p native resolution will look BETTER when hooked up to a ps3/xbox360 than this 1440p monitor. LCD Monitors have their pixel pitch adjusted to look good at their native resolution. Anything higher or lower than that, and you get degraded picture quality.


well in my case, I only have one 'screen' in my apartment. This is going to be my workstation monitor + my tv!

The picture quality when running 1080p on this monitor won't really be that bad!


----------



## ResidentPsycho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Honestly I have no idea why so many people have asked about running their consoles on this display...not realizing that a 27" monitor that is 720p or 1080p native resolution will look BETTER when hooked up to a ps3/xbox360 than this 1440p monitor. LCD Monitors have their pixel pitch adjusted to look good at their native resolution. Anything higher or lower than that, and you get degraded picture quality.


I don't really want to shell 600+ for a tv just for the xbox and I don't watch tv, so i have no need for one other than consoles, and plus being a uni student I don't have a disposable income


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Honestly I have no idea why so many people have asked about running their consoles on this display


There are no other 27" glossy IPS panels except for the Apple Cinema Display which is 1000$. The ACD requires a bunch of extra costly equipment to get it running with consoles and as far as I know the altona converter does not support the proper black level range (16-255 vs 0-255)=grey blacks and washed out colours with consoles. IMO buying an ACD to play console games w/o input lag would be idiotic considering that one can buy a low lag plasma 50" plasma with much better picture quality for the same price. I already have a TV and prefer gaming at my desk so I can multi-task as well.

Sure I could buy the Dell ST2220T but it costs 330$ here and is to small.

These IPS panels are <400$ and the basic models do not have any input lag. I have an S27A850D which has 18ms of input lag (just like the other IPS with scalers and extra inputs) which is 2 much for precision aiming on consoles and killer for vsync'd game play on PC. I use my Asus VG236H for most games which has 2-3ms of input lag, but it is a TN panel.

Finally I have the option to buy an IPS panel that is not super grainy, is sRGB, does not have low contrast and has low input lag. Knowing that the HP ZR27440w works with consoles makes me think it is possible that these new models will as well, which is why it is important.


----------



## utnorris

The only reason I would have gotten the Crossover over the Catleap was removing the stand would have been easier. Removing the stand on the Catleap requires opening the unit up, which is a PITA compared to just removing 4 screws. I had already ordered the Catleap for $371, but if I had waited I would have gotten the Crossover when it was at $385. Now that it is way above the $400 price, it's not worth it to me, but when it was just $15 I think it would have been worth it. Since these are all the same panels, I think it comes down to how you will use it, i.e. mounted on the wall or on a stand. Anyway, ordered mine on Saturday, still no tracking. The listing says within two business days, so by the EOD today will have been 2 business days in Korea, so hopefully I will have tracking. I would like to have it by the end of the week, crossing my fingers. Either way, any of these are awesome prices for a high res monitor.


----------



## eduardmc

If the crossover can do 97hz then i'll get one. I like the look and the stand even though the catleap is good looking to. The crossover is the best looking of all 3 and seems to have the better stand over all 3.

After looking at this picture, the crossover is not really that much better looking

http://data.ygosu.com/editor/attach/2/20111112/iJ8p2hehxu94a1AFb7zrJvRU7.JPG


----------



## eduardmc

After seeing this pictures, crossover doesn't look that much better


----------



## Odyn

Guys, can you tell me if my GFX will support this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506

Mucho respect / rep / etc. Thanks


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> Guys, can you tell me if my GFX will support this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506
> Mucho respect / rep / etc. Thanks


It has dual link DVI-I ports so it will work. It may not be able to show the BIOS screen like a certain few cards but will be fine in Windows.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> It has dual link DVI-I ports so it will work. It may not be able to show the BIOS screen like a certain few cards but will be fine in Windows.


Will i have a problem getting into the BIOS with my GTX 580 (black screen). I did not think of it until this post. The bios are usually in a different resolution and this monitors are not able to scale different resolution. will my card scale it even if the drivers has not been uploaded.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Will i have a problem getting into the BIOS with my GTX 580 (black screen). I did not think of it until this post. The bios are usually in a different resolution and this monitors are not able to scale different resolution. will my card scale it even if the drivers has not been uploaded.


It seems to only be an issue with some ATI cards, particularly the HD5000 series.


----------



## mk_ln

don't all monitors, even those without a scalar, allow VGA mode?


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahdi*
> 
> The wii will look very bad on a 1080p screen, and even worse on a 1440p screen, unless you sit really far back.
> The best option to play wii games is either an SD tv or CRT monitor at 640x480 or something. OR use the Dolphin emulator (dolphin-emulator.com) and run the games at whatever resolution with fantastic graphics. CPU intensive, but great with sandy bridge chips


I'm well aware of the implications of the setup, however I do not have any sort of display whatsoever to use with my Wii. It's been at a friend's house for 3 years. Regardless, having a built in scalar is useful, especially since I do xbox repair and having component support would be useful for testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Honestly I have no idea why so many people have asked about running their consoles on this display...not realizing that a 27" monitor that is 720p or 1080p native resolution will look BETTER when hooked up to a ps3/xbox360 than this 1440p monitor. LCD Monitors have their pixel pitch adjusted to look good at their native resolution. Anything higher or lower than that, and you get degraded picture quality.


I don't think anyone here isn't aware of pixel pitch as it relates to native resolution. However, you realize you're talking to an entire thread of people who are buying an extra high res screen that may end up running their games at a lower resolution for performance. It's a trade off. Some of us would also rather have the option to connect other components to a high end display, rather than relying on 3rd party interim scalars or additional displays.


----------



## omekone

My catleap came today, 5x stuck pixels all at random areas on the screen, all diff colors (green, red, blue, yellowish).

Anyone know an easy fix for this?


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omekone*
> 
> My catleap came today, 5x stuck pixels all at random areas on the screen, all diff colors (green, red, blue, yellowish).
> Anyone know an easy fix for this?


Hard luck mate.
No easy fix. No hard one either.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omekone*
> 
> My catleap came today, 5x stuck pixels all at random areas on the screen, all diff colors (green, red, blue, yellowish).
> Anyone know an easy fix for this?


Who did you order from? There are various programs you can try to fix stuck pixels. Try googling it. Also, if it's not a tempered glass model, google "massaging a stuck pixel" and see if you want to try any of those techniques.


----------



## omekone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Who did you order from?


dream-seller


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> After seeing this pictures, crossover doesn't look that much better


Is that yours? That stand looks different from what I've been seeing on the net.


----------



## finale23

Hi all, thanks for sharing the wealth of information on these fantastic IPS panels, does anyone have any pics of wallmounted Catleaps or Crossovers? I am very interested in getting two myself.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finale23*
> 
> Hi all, thanks for sharing the wealth of information on these fantastic IPS panels, does anyone have any pics of wallmounted Catleaps or Crossovers? I am very interested in getting two myself.


ScribbyTheGreat started the Catleap monitor club, and in it he shows how to remove the grey piece and mounts it.

Yamakasi Catleap Monitor Club


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finale23*
> 
> Hi all, thanks for sharing the wealth of information on these fantastic IPS panels, does anyone have any pics of wallmounted Catleaps or Crossovers? I am very interested in getting two myself.


See the catleap club fourth post - I have some pics of my Catleap wall mount.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> After seeing this pictures, crossover doesn't look that much better


Agree this doesn't look any better than the others IMO.


----------



## b0z0

Does anyone have video while gaming on the catleap? If so can you link me.

Thanks


----------



## t0asterb0t

I ordered a Catleap from dream-seller on March 6th and haven't yet received a tracking number, so I sent a message to dream-seller asking him what's up. Here's his response:
Quote:


> Hi!
> Thanks for your message.
> By the way, we are sorry for this inconvenience.
> Because orders of this monitor were piled up, the shipment of this product has been delayed a little bit. We are sincerely sorry for it. Your product was dispatched on March 12th. So you will be able to check your tracking number by March 13th. Woudl you check it again by then, please?
> If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. We'll try our best to help you out as far as we can. Again, we are really sorry. We beg your deep understanding. Thanks in advance.


Looks like it won't be arriving in the expected shipping window. I'm fine with that, as long as it arrives in good condition. Seeing some of these reports of stuck pixels over the past few days has been worrying me.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Another call to Catleap owners to join the Catleap Club. There are 23 votes here, but we only have data on 3 setups. Please take some time out to post your impressions, pics, etc in the Catleap Club and complete the form so others can benefit from your experience!

Thanks


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Does anyone have video while gaming on the catleap? If so can you link me.
> Thanks


This is the only one I've seen in motion:


----------



## b0z0

The only thing I keep finding is Parkour lol


----------



## JassimH

I'd buy a perfect catleap for 550+shipping if anyone is trustworthy/could guarantee it, it'll have to do over 60hz though. I can't stand less than 75hz...I have an ati card







.


----------



## kazenagi

Anyone know the bezel width of the crossovers?


----------



## levi1984

Input lag on YAMAKASI Catleap compared to Dell U3011.




!


----------



## zhoulander

It doesn't specify which model Catleap, nor resolution/scaling options.


----------



## Somenamehere

Just got mine and its 100% working with no stuck pixels.

Ordered from green-sum on the 4th and the packaging was great, no water like someone else mentioned. I thought I had a black pixel stuck right in the middle of the screen, but it went away. The stand is crap and mine is leaning too much to the right, fortunately I have a wall mount coming tomorrow.

Insert crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## finale23

Thanks for the quick response. Scribby, do you think Crossovers is worth the extra $50?


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Just got mine and its 100% working with no stuck pixels.
> Ordered from green-sum on the 4th and the packaging was great, no water like someone else mentioned. I thought I had a black pixel stuck right in the middle of the screen, but it went away. The stand is crap and mine is leaning too much to the right, fortunately I have a wall mount coming tomorrow.
> Insert crappy cell phone picture.


Well that sucks, seems the "leaning" wasn't just a one time thing.
So i'm assuming it is where the neck joins to the monitor that is crooked and not just a screw not sitting flush when installing the base as speculated earlier?

Can you see anyway to fix that without buying a whole new stand/mount?


----------



## eduardmc

i received mine (finally). from Dream-seller since i'm at work i was only able to checked the physical condition and it seems perfect. Let see when i turn it own, hopefully i won't find the screen full of dead pixel and massive back light







. 3 more hours


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JassimH*
> 
> I'd buy a perfect catleap for 550+shipping if anyone is trustworthy/could guarantee it, it'll have to do over 60hz though. I can't stand less than 75hz...I have an ati card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


before anyone here rip you off. Just contact one of the seller like dream ore greem tell them that you want a perfect (dead pixel free) monitor. They will charge you an extra fee, i know Dream charges $30, Greem charges $60. Shipping a few day slower because of this.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finale23*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Scribby, do you think Crossovers is worth the extra $50?


Hard to say - I don't own one. Since it's the same panel then the mount and Apple-esque back are really the only differences. I prefer the bezel on the Catleap myself and the ability to OC the refresh rate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTDEW*
> 
> Well that sucks, seems the "leaning" wasn't just a one time thing.
> So i'm assuming it is where the neck joins to the monitor that is crooked and not just a screw not sitting flush when installing the base as speculated earlier?
> Can you see anyway to fix that without buying a whole new stand/mount?


See the Catleap Club thread for discussion of "the lean." This is a factor of where the stand arm mounts internally on the monitor (there is a monitor deconstruction overview in post 4.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> i received mine (finally). from Dream-seller since i'm at work i was only able to checked the physical condition and it seems perfect. Let see when i turn it own, hopefully i won't find the screen full of dead pixel and massive back light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3 more hours


Grats! Fingers crossed on the pixel issue.


----------



## adjas

Just got my Shimian with Tempered Glass (and I'm in love) it looks awesome, and no dust or dead pixels that I can see (I haven't done a test, just playing games and reading web pages don't notice anything)

I ordered 2 monitors, one for me and one for my buddy.



They came heavily well bubble wrapped



No damage to the inner monitor carton



This is the 27" compared to my present (now former) 24"



How the stand fits and looks (it is a bit wobbly, but does the job, not a fan though)



Notice my Skyrim 1920x1200 resolution wallpaper, it looks tiny in that 27" monitor, got to love the 2560x1440 resolution



I ordered this from "Dc_Samsungmall". I really wanted the Fed-ex delivery and the tempered glass.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-IPSB-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-Computer-Monitor-/190645588882?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2c635cd392#ht_4039wt_1163

Enough posting, now for some gaming!!!


----------



## Somenamehere

Seems like the highest refresh rate for my monitor using my 470's is only 65-66Hz. Everything else gives me lines running up and down my screen.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Hard to say - I don't own one. Since it's the same panel then the mount and Apple-esque back are really the only differences. I prefer the bezel on the Catleap myself and the ability to OC the refresh rate.


How do we know that the Crossover can't do refresh rate OC? I have yet to see any true confirmation of this.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> How do we know that the Crossover can't do refresh rate OC? I have yet to see any true confirmation of this.


I wasn't saying it couldn't just that I knew the Catleap could and I prefer its looks.


----------



## Demented

My Catleap came, and it's great!

Link to my post in the Catleap Club

Totally delivered within the estimate, nicely packaged, no dead pixels, and other than the crappy stand (already ordered a replacement), it's awesome!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Seems like the highest refresh rate for my monitor using my 470's is only 65-66Hz. Everything else gives me lines running up and down my screen.


is your monitor a catleap?


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> It doesn't specify which model Catleap, nor resolution/scaling options.


Unfortunately not, I assume is the the one with multiple inputs.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> is your monitor a catleap?


Yep, ordered from green-sum


----------



## dabho

Just got my shimian but can't get anything to display. On a i5 2500k with a sapphire 6950 2gb... the screen goes "black" with the backlight on but doesn't do anything else. Windows seems to recognize the monitor, but nothing








Any suggestions?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> Just got my shimian but can't get anything to display. On a i5 2500k with a sapphire 6950 2gb... the screen goes "black" with the backlight on but doesn't do anything else. Windows seems to recognize the monitor, but nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


do you have a dual link DVI cable ?


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> do you have a dual link DVI cable ?


Yeah, using the cable they provided


----------



## eduardmc

So far my monitor seems perfect (physically). The catleap stand is not crook, i measure it with a balance and is perfect left and right. Can't wait to get home and try it out.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> So far my monitor seems perfect (physically). The catleap stand is not crook, i measure it with a balance and is perfect left and right. Can't wait to get home and try it out.


Mine seems straight for me. I used a level when it was on my kitchen table. It was just as off as the table was. (The kitchen floor was done by a bad tiler.







)


----------



## b0z0

Nice Tie


----------



## cruisx

So the difference from the CATLEAP Q270 that dream and green are selling is that one has more ports than the other correct? Which one should i buy for gaming? I was leaning a bit towards the one from green due to the ports and Like to have my ps3 and my pc connected to a monitor. thoughts? but its like an extra 60$


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Nice Tie


thanx


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> So the difference from the CATLEAP Q270 that dream and green are selling is that one has more ports than the other correct? Which one should i buy for gaming? I was leaning a bit towards the one from green due to the ports and Like to have my ps3 and my pc connected to a monitor. thoughts? but its like an extra 60$


No They are all the same from all the sellers, you ony have to read the description. The comes, no tempered glass no speakers (the simplest one),, non tempered with speakers, tempered glass no speakers, tempered with speakers and non tempered with all the inputs (the most expensive one)

It does not depend of the seller.


----------



## eduardmc

A simple Fix for the CROOK CATLEAP STAND

If it is crook to the right/left, put little pressure to the left/right until is even out. You might want to use a level to know it is perfect balance. I cannot believe anyone has mention this and make it believe like is the end of the world if the stand is crook. Just be carefull not to force it cause a little pressure to the side is all you need. (little by little until it gets even)


----------



## b0z0

Didn't someone state the Catleap with all the inputs showed alot of input lag?


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> No They are all the same from all the sellers, you ony have to read the description. The comes, no tempered glass no speakers (the simplest one),, non tempered with speakers, tempered glass no speakers, tempered with speakers and non tempered with all the inputs (the most expensive one)
> It does not depend of the seller.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Didn't someone state the Catleap with all the inputs showed alot of input lag?


Oh i see, so what are the benefits/cons of it being tampered? So they all have the same inputs then or only the most expensive one? Which one would you recommend for gaming?

And ya so whats the verdict on the input lag?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> So far my monitor seems perfect (physically). The catleap stand is not crook, i measure it with a balance and is perfect left and right. Can't wait to get home and try it out.


Which model is that exactly? I think I want that one.

Nice suit.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> I believe it might be the D-dvi cable. Check to see if cable has any pins damage or vent.


One prong is very slightly shorter than the rest on both sides of the cable, maybe 1mm. Using their supplied dvi-d cable on a 24" 1080p monitor everything displays fine.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Oh i see, so what are the benefits/cons of it being tampered? So they all have the same inputs then or only the most expensive one? Which one would you recommend for gaming?
> And ya so whats the verdict on the input lag?


To me tempered glass has all the disavantage except for the look (it looks better for me) . Image quality can degreade because you have a glass between you and the monitor, Dust (or hair like someone else found) in between glass and monitor, double reflections, Bad glare (because of glass) and other things. Having the one with different input is not really good for pc gaming because of the input lag. the single d-dvi model is the way to go if you are using this only for pc.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Power the monitor on before turning the computer on? Try different port on videocard?


Tried powering monitor on before computer, computer before monitor, both at the same time, starting both unconneted and connecting, ect...
thanks for help!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> One prong is very slightly shorter than the rest on both sides of the cable, maybe 1mm. Using their supplied dvi-d cable on a 24" 1080p monitor everything displays fine.


Try the other dvi input on your card?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Which model is that exactly? I think I want that one.
> Nice suit.


Catleap q270 the cheapest one. You can buy it for $370-$371 from greem-sum


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Try the other dvi input on your card?


Forgot to mention I tried that as well. When it's in one output, it shows up in windows but just doesn't show the picture (backlit black screen instead) and when I connect it to the other windows gives me an error when I try to extend my desktop to it.


----------



## b0z0

I want to order one!!! I just think it would be a waste to buy this monitor and play cs 1.6 and a little MW3 on it


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> To me tempered glass has all the disavantage except for the look (it looks better for me) . Image quality can degreade because you have a glass between you and the monitor, Dust (or hair like someone else found) in between glass and monitor, double reflections, Bad glare (because of glass) and other things. Having the one with different input is not really good for pc gaming because of the input lag. the single d-dvi model is the way to go if you are using this only for pc.


Hmmm any converter for the d-dvi input so i can hook up my ps3 to it as well? I will mainly use it for PC gaming but every now and then ps3 would be required. Also does the 5830 from ati support d-dvi connection? Sorry for the dumb questions, its been a while >_>


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> Forgot to mention I tried that as well. When it's in one output, it shows up in windows but just doesn't show the picture (backlit black screen instead) and when I connect it to the other windows gives me an error when I try to extend my desktop to it.


Have you tried the VGA input?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> A simple Fix for the CROOK CATLEAP STAND
> If it is crook to the right/left, put little pressure to the left/right until is even out. You might want to use a level to know it is perfect balance. I cannot believe anyone has mention this and make it believe like is the end of the world if the stand is crook. Just be carefull not to force it cause a little pressure to the side is all you need. (little by little until it gets even)


That does work IF you have your stand in a location that does not get any vibrations. At my office I get all kinds of building vibration so it just tilted back. New one just arrived - posting pics in Club soon.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Have you tried the VGA input?


VGA input?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> VGA input?


Its the blue input although I dont know even if the catleap has one. Hopefully you get this issue sorted out, first time ive heard of one not even displaying an image.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Its the blue input although I dont know even if the catleap has one. Hopefully you can sort this issue sorted out, first time ive heard of one not even displaying an image.


yeah shimian only has dvi-d and power. thanks for the help though it is very much appreciated


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> yeah shimian only has dvi-d and power. thanks for the help though it is very much appreciated


Try different ports on the 6950, And make sure in windows, you have the right resolution going.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Do you have anyone with a nvidia card cause it seems a few people are having problem with ATI. Just guessing.


Nope. I could see if I could bring it into my uni and test on a computer there maybe.


----------



## b0z0

Even if it's the only monitor hooked up on bootup no video?


----------



## dabho

I found a post of someone else mentioning it not working right with a 6950. No mention of how/if they fixed it though.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Even if it's the only monitor hooked up on bootup no video?


correct. both ports, neither works. I'll try again right now to pass the time though


----------



## b0z0

That sucks about the 6950 issues.


----------



## larrydavid

If you have have an Asus 6950/6970 I believe there's a switch on the card to enable Dual-link DVI.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> If you have have an Asus 6950/6970 I believe there's a switch on the card to enable Dual-link DVI.


My card has a switch to change BIOS but no switch for d-link that I can find. I wish I still had the manual for it








thanks for help


----------



## b0z0

What card do you have? Someone may know.


----------



## dabho

and of course, I have a mobo with 1x pci-e slot so I can't just buy another card and have that card output to the monitor


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> My card has a switch to change BIOS but no switch for d-link that I can find. I wish I still had the manual for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for help


easy, which brand is your video card and you can search the pdf manual online. google is your friend


----------



## dabho

interesting, I found the manual and it says that the dual link port is on the bottom. I've been trying to connect to the top with no luck so there is problem #1 out of the way. When I try to connect it to the bottom dvi-d connection and boot my computer, my other monitor boots into 800X600 (top port) and I can't recognize the shimian. When I boot then connect it, it either doesn't show up or windows gives me an error trying to extend the desktop. Atleast we're making progress.

edit: whoops deleted original comment

sapphire fat first gen 6950 2gb with standard fw


----------



## b0z0

This Card?


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> This Card?


That's the one


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> interesting, I found the manual and it says that the dual link port is on the bottom. I've been trying to connect to the top with no luck so there is problem #1 out of the way. When I try to connect it to the bottom dvi-d connection and boot my computer, my other monitor boots into 800X600 (top port) and I can't recognize the shimian. When I boot then connect it, it either doesn't show up or windows gives me an error trying to extend the desktop. Atleast we're making progress.
> edit: whoops deleted original comment
> sapphire fat first gen 6950 2gb with standard fw


Leave the other monitor disconnected and leave the Achieva off until Windows is done booting and then turn the monitor on.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Leave the other monitor disconnected and leave the Achieva off until Windows is done booting and then turn the monitor on.


When you say leave it off do you mean no power or just click the power button off?
Regardless, trying both real quick.


----------



## b0z0

Power button off


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Power button off


If I power up with only the shimian connected with power off, my computer never fully boots into windows. Not sure where it hangs(no monitor lol) but I never hear the windows login screen sound.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> If I power up with only the shimian connected with power off, my computer never fully boots into windows. Not sure where it hangs(no monitor lol) but I never hear the windows login screen sound.


Try the monitor on a different video card and/or computer.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Try the monitor on a different video card and/or computer.


he already tried a different computer same problem BUT with the D-DVI cable. I believe is the cable, try a different D-dvid. I know they are hard to find and you might have to order it online or get it from microcenter, if it doesn't work returned it. D-dvi cable is the only thing left to know if you have a bad monitor.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> he already tried a different computer same problem BUT with the D-DVI cable. I believe is the cable, try a different D-dvid. I know they are hard to find and you might have to order it online or get it from microcenter, if it doesn't work returned it. D-dvi cable is the only thing left to know if you have a bad monitor.


I tried it on the wrong port on my roommates 6950. I'll try again but he's in the middle of a LoL match. Friend bringing macbook over later, that should work if the dvi cable is working, right?


----------



## zhoulander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> I tried it on the wrong port on my roommates 6950. I'll try again but he's in the middle of a LoL match. Friend bringing macbook over later, that should work if the dvi cable is working, right?


You're going to need an *active* display port to dual-link adapter.
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB571Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> You're going to need an *active* display port to dual-link adapter.
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB571Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ


Why can't I use my dvi ports? I'm not about to buy a 100 dollar cable unless I know it will work.


----------



## zhoulander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> Why can't I use my dvi ports? I'm not about to buy a 100 dollar cable unless I know it will work.


Which model Macbook are you using? If you're using an older one that has Mini-DVI then it should be OK. The newer Macbooks with displayport will need this adapter.


----------



## ibtar

Can anyone confirm higher refresh rates on a Catleap _without_ speakers?


----------



## jayhawknative

Think this card will be able to drive these monitors? I'm thinking so, the ports look like DVI-I DL. Specs say max res is 2560x1600.

8800 GTS 320mb

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150172

Not going to be gaming with it, just using hackintosh, photoshop, video/photo editing and the like.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> Which model Macbook are you using? If you're using an older one that has Mini-DVI then it should be OK. The newer Macbooks with displayport will need this adapter.


I'm using a 6950 2gb...

edit: derp. nevermind just put together what you said. thanks. damnit


----------



## tiger101

I just got shimian non tempered 27inch monitor, but it wont give me a screen when i boot up, so i started it with my old monitor, and tried adding the monitor in windows and it cant do it, like it wont work. I went to control panel and everytime i manually switch it it gives me blue screen


----------



## Z06sc

Fedex tracking number already. Should be here this week.

Ordered From: dcsamsungmall
Price Shipped: $372.00
Ordered On: 3-11-2012
Shipped ?: Yes (3-12-2012)
Tracking Numbers: Yes (Fedex 3 day) Will Arrive on 3/15/12

Will Post again with Further Updates. Also posting this on the Catleap Thread.


----------



## dabho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger101*
> 
> I just got shimian non tempered 27inch monitor, but it wont give me a screen when i boot up, so i started it with my old monitor, and tried adding the monitor in windows and it cant do it, like it wont work. I went to control panel and everytime i manually switch it it gives me blue screen


lol hi nice to meet you. my name is daBHO. welcome to my day (different error though)


----------



## CRosko42

Just opened my q270 non tempered glass bought from dreamseller.

First off, great packaging, over an inch and a half of bubble wrap all the way around. Box looked brand new, not a single ding or dent.

Monitor is perfect, aside from the usual tilt to the right everyone is talking about.

Sort of taken aback by it right now lol, coming from a crappy 4 year old 1080p 21.5inch tn panel this is pure heaven.


----------



## omekone

Still pretty upset I got 5x stuck pixels, has anyone been sent a catleap with stuck pixels and been able to fix it? Please let me know!


----------



## dabho

OK I've narrowed things down a little bit.

If the shimian is connected to the computer on boot, whether off or with no power to it whatsoever, my computer doesn't make it to windows (not sure where it stops)

If I have another monitor connected to the other DVI port and boot up with the shimian connected, I boot into 800X600 on my other monitor with a blank shimian looking for signal. My OS doesn't see the monitor when this happens.

If I boot my computer with no shimian attached, it boots fine and if I connect it, I get the system sound that I attached new hardware. I can see the monitor in my display options (even shows the name!), but by default the monitor is not displaying anything and if I choose "extend desktop to this monitor" I get the generic error "unable to save display". Same thing on my roommates 6950 2gb on the correct port, which I believe is the same model card as mine.

Leading me to believe that this card is possibly incompatible. I'll be trying it on an nvidia 560ti later so we'll see. If it is incompatible, no biggie. I don't have a big problem with getting a new vid card and selling my current one. I use 3 monitors, two at 1920*1080 and want to use the shimian. I don't care about 3 screen gaming at all, just need it for working. I only have one pci-e port so I need to be able to do it all from one card and it looks like a 560ti doesn't have 3x ports. Any recommendations on cards that would work in my situation?


----------



## mahdi

I hve a question everybody,

will there be any problems with a Radeon 6850?









anyone here use this card with their monitors?

also, for the crossover, it looks to be metal construction


----------



## Chrisv006z

Thinking about 3x of these to replace my 3x HPw2408's....Going to have to turn down the settings for most games, my 6970 crossfire setup will run out of steam with this many pixels....

Has anyone removed the bezels completely for eyefinity? Can some of you guys who have these measure the bezels?


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisv006z*
> 
> Thinking about 3x of these to replace my 3x HPw2408's....Going to have to turn down the settings for most games, my 6970 crossfire setup will run out of steam with this many pixels....
> Has anyone removed the bezels completely for eyefinity? Can some of you guys who have these measure the bezels?


I am using a catleap q270, my bezels are 1inch top/left/right, 1.5 inch bottom.

See here 4th post under stand removal for dissasembly instructions, shows a lot about how it would be to take out the panel.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

is there anyone that bought the Q270 SE (without speakers) that can confirm the higher refresh rates on their monitor?


----------



## stblazer

I ordered my catleap Q270 SE on 3/8 from green-sum, but I haven't received any type of tracking number or shipment confirmation on ebay. Is this normal?


----------



## Grogan5000

Yeah I had to ask for the tracking number after 3 or 4 days, but it was well on the way. Just ask him, surprised he doesnt send the trace # but his feedback is good so no worries.


----------



## Grogan5000

Any one else think the Catleap screen is plastic instead of glass? Thats what it feels like when I tap it with my knuckle. Are the Shimian and Crossover (non-tempered versions) actual glass?


----------



## LagPRO

I ordered a Catleap Q270 from dcsamsungmall on Friday (3/09/2012) and received the monitor today (Monday, 3/12/2012) - Now that was SHOCKINGLY fast! I haven't had time to check it as I didn't order the power conversion item. Anyhow, I can comment on how well the box was wrapped in bubble wrap (at least 2-3 times) and had no damage.

I took a risk going with him knowing that someone complained about their monitors case being damaged - but everyone else had shipping dates at the end of the month.

I'm still shocked on how fast that got delivered via FedEx. Just my two cents.









BTW, anyone know where I can get a power conversion for the monitor? (to many posts to look back) Thanks in advance.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

I just received my second Catleap with speakers (same model as my first that I can OC to 97hz) and NO JOY on the OC.

See this link for my thoughts as to why - *CLICKY*

Some people are thinking it's the difference between the speaker and non-speaker versions. It isn't.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagPRO*
> 
> I've been following this thread as best as I can (but it can become a bit overwhelming).
> Anyhow, I ordered a Catleap Q270 from dcsamsungmall on Friday (3/09/2012) and received the monitor today (Monday, 3/12/2012) - Now that was SHOCKINGLY fast! I haven't had time to check it as I didn't order the power conversion item. Anyhow, I can comment on how well the box was wrapped in bubble wrap (at least 2-3 times) and had no damage.
> I took a risk going with him knowing that someone complained about their monitors case being damaged - but everyone else had shipping dates at the end of the month.
> I'm still shocked on how fast that got delivered via FedEx. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone know where I can get a power conversion for the monitor? (to many posts to look back) Thanks in advance.


What power conversion item are you talking about? Any 3-prong plug will power that bad boy.


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grogan5000*
> 
> Any one else think the Catleap screen is plastic instead of glass? Thats what it feels like when I tap it with my knuckle. Are the Shimian and Crossover (non-tempered versions) actual glass?


The actual panel isn't glass on both non tempered + tempered, the tempered glass is just a layer of glass over the normal panel for added protection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> I just received my second Catleap with speakers (same model as my first that I can OC to 97hz) and NO JOY on the OC.
> 
> See this link for my thoughts as to why - *CLICKY*
> 
> Some people are thinking it's the difference between the speaker and non-speaker versions. It isn't.


Well guess I should just go with a few more shimians to match if that's the case, save myself the trouble of selling off my current shimian unless the crossover has a noticeably thinner bezel.. then again catleaps are $30 cheaper


----------



## qhduong92

Got mine from dream-seller today. I ordered Saturday night last weekend (9 days ago). 2-3 layers of bubble wrap. No dead pixels or anything. The stand is great/not wobbly if you don't touch it (lol). I'm using a 2gb 6950 so hopefully this clears up the issue that the monitor doesn't work with this card. It's pretty awesome, just a little bright out of the box so I have to do some adjustment later. There does seem to be a little backlight bleed at the bottom right corner but it's not really bad.


----------



## LagPRO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> What power conversion item are you talking about? Any 3-prong plug will power that bad boy.


Yeah, my mistake. Disregard. I just followed the club and read that I can use a generic PSU cord.


----------



## minnus

Received my Catleap from redcap today. 1 Dead pixel, 1 Bright pixel. Fair enough, lol


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhduong92*
> 
> Got mine from dream-seller today. I ordered Saturday night last weekend (9 days ago). 2-3 layers of bubble wrap. No dead pixels or anything. The stand is great/not wobbly if you don't touch it (lol). I'm using a 2gb 6950 so hopefully this clears up the issue that the monitor doesn't work with this card. It's pretty awesome, just a little bright out of the box so I have to do some adjustment later. There does seem to be a little backlight bleed at the bottom right corner but it's not really bad.


Congrats, No one said the 6950 wont work with the monitor, we need to know if you can get more than 65hz on an AMD card


----------



## Superhuman

So has anyone purchased the Squaretrade warranty for any of these monitors?

Also, what is the difference between the Shimian and the Catleap besides the stands?


----------



## eduardmc

I have my catleap now, everythiing is perfect hardware, No crook stand, ZERO dead pixels. very little back light leakage. but i cannot get my monitor higher than 65hz. everything i try custom it give me weird lines. any idea


----------



## larrydavid

Perhaps the Catleaps with the speakers are the only ones that do a high refresh rate?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> I have my catleap now, everythiing is perfect hardware, No crook stand, ZERO dead pixels. very little back light leakage. but i cannot get my monitor higher than 65hz. everything i try custom it give me weird lines. any idea


See my thoughts on the Catleap club thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Perhaps the Catleaps with the speakers are the only ones that do a high refresh rate?


Nope. The panels are different - see my club posts.

I would LOVE for people to take theirs apart - those that CAN OC and those that CANNOT OC to check the panels. You can see from the pics I posted on the Catleap club page there are different panels being shipped.


----------



## darkrecruit

Hi guys,

I got my catleap today too. It's got no dead pixels. Surprisingly, the panel doesn't tilt, though it took me a while to screw in the two pins holding the panel in place to make sure they are firmly seated (one pin gets slightly out of place as the other one is being screwed in, so it was a bit of a tug-o-war).


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkrecruit*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I got my catleap today too. It's got no dead pixels. Surprisingly, the panel doesn't tilt, though it took me a while to screw in the two pins holding the panel in place to make sure they are firmly seated (one pin gets slightly out of place as the other one is being screwed in, so it was a bit of a tug-o-war).


Nice. Get some pictures when you can. This is day #7 I've had the buy page up and ready lol. Who did you order from?


----------



## darkrecruit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Nice. Get some pictures when you can. This is day #7 I've had the buy page up and ready lol. Who did you order from?


I got mine from dream seller. It came with quite a few layers of bubble wrap (the ones that are unpopped).


----------



## omekone

tried to OC my monitor, cant get over 65ish. pretty bummed... No OC and buncha screwed pixels.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Can somebody make me feel better by informing me if their Shimian has any flaws if it does? Having a dead pixel in the monitor and me with my OCD is not a good combination. Also, any disassembly tutorials for the Shimian monitor?


----------



## civilsurvey

Noob question: will an 8600gts drive this monitor?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Should, I was using my 8600gt with my 1920x1080 display at 120hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omekone*
> 
> tried to OC my monitor, cant get over 65ish. pretty bummed... No OC and buncha screwed pixels.


How do you go about doing that?


----------



## eduardmc

Here is mine. No dead pixel, zero backlight bleed from what i can see, No crook stand (perfect balance) The bad... only 65hz max


----------



## Vittra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittra*
> 
> Alright, I managed to catch the Fedex guy just as he was leaving my street so I got my monitor today.
> Monitor - Achieva Shimian IPSB (Tempered Glass)
> INFO:
> Seller - dcsamsungmall
> Shipping used - Fedex International Economy
> DUTY - $21 (Delivered to Canada)
> NO BUBBLEWRAP SURROUNDING BOX.
> The monitor arrived with cracks on both the left and right on the top corners of the housing. The panel itself is fine. There is also remnants of what appears to be styrofoam stuck between the glass and housing.
> Despite this, the monitor has arrived FUNCTIONAL. I am typing from it as we speak. I'll have pictures posted in a few.
> There IS dust behind the panel, and one particular section is very aggravating.
> Pictures below. I apologise for them being AWFUL, as they were taken with a Nexus One, but it'll give you the general idea.
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4
> Picture 5
> Picture 6
> Picture 7
> Picture 8
> Picture 9
> Picture 10
> Picture 11
> Picture 12


*UPDATE REGARDING THIS*

I ended up escalating this to eBay, because apparently I had not received dcsamsungmall's responses to my inquiries about the state of the monitor. He did indeed offer me a refund or to have a replacement monitor sent, and as of a few minutes ago I received a full refund. eBay's solution would be to return the monitor which wouldn't really have been viable for either of us.

-Vittra


----------



## eduardmc

i feel the monitor has a green tint to it, how do you fix this.


----------



## Superhuman

So is the only difference between the Shimian and the Catleap the stands?

Would appreciate an answer as I am ready to pull the trigger on one of them? And does it matter which seller I order from?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superhuman*
> 
> So is the only difference between the Shimian and the Catleap the stands?
> Would appreciate an answer as I am ready to pull the trigger on one of them? And does it matter which seller I order from?


Just the look / stands


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> i feel the monitor has a green tint to it, how do you fix this.


Trying to calibrate it which by eye can be a pita. You can buy a colormeter but they aren't cheap. I tried using a cheap Pantone huey once and actually rmaed the thing three times. Each time it would leave the monitor a different color cast. So, trying to cheap out doesn't always work out.


----------



## Z06sc

From what im reading, people are having better luck with Catleaps? As in, less problems? Anyway some one can confirm this? Im at my GF's parts house... and there internet is horrid. Or i would look into it further


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Trying to calibrate it which by eye can be a pita. You can buy a colormeter but they aren't cheap. I tried using a cheap Pantone huey once and actually rmaed the thing three times. Each time it would leave the monitor a different color cast. So, trying to cheap out doesn't always work out.


Already been calibrated download the zip file in the catleap club OP.


----------



## kazenagi

Same chance in getting dead pixels, same chance in getting dust behind the glass if you order a tempered glass version. Only upside is that Catleaps can be forced to have a higher refresh rate but seems some of the newer ones shipping out can't. Both of the stands are pretty crappy though but the Shimian one is just wobbly instead of crooked like some Catleaps.


----------



## Superhuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Same chance in getting dead pixels, same chance in getting dust behind the glass if you order a tempered glass version. Only upside is that Catleaps can be forced to have a higher refresh rate but seems some of the newer ones shipping out can't. Both of the stands are pretty crappy though but the Shimian one is just wobbly instead of crooked like some Catleaps.


Awesome, thank you very much for the reply.

So basically the Shimian has a wobbly stand and the Catleap might have a crooked stand.

What about dream-seller vs green-sum? Do they both package the same or does one ship with better packaging?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Already been calibrated download the zip file in the catleap club OP.


Calibration can differ from monitor to monitor. Using some generic settings isn't the same as calibrating the display.


----------



## araman

In the OP of this thread there's a PDF with the price sheet of all the models for this, laying out the specs and retail price in Korea, but they are lacking anything regarding the CrossOver monitors. I'm highly interested in the CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P, but I want to find out if they do in fact sell for more in Korea. If they don't, well... then it's time to try and talk some sense into Dream-seller.


----------



## Z06sc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superhuman*
> 
> Awesome, thank you very much for the reply.
> So basically the Shimian has a wobbly stand and the Catleap might have a crooked stand.
> What about dream-seller vs green-sum? Do they both package the same or does one ship with better packaging?


I ordered from dcsamsungmall on Saturday... He gave me Tracking numbers this morning and FedEx says they will be here by 3/15/ to 3/16.


----------



## kazenagi

Dreamseller has layers of bubble wrap while greensum ships with the monitor packed in a larger box from what I've seen. Both packaging will protect your monitor so I'd just go with whichever one's cheaper.


----------



## Superhuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Dreamseller has layers of bubble wrap while greensum ships with the monitor packed in a larger box from what I've seen. Both packaging will protect your monitor so I'd just go with whichever one's cheaper.


Great. Thank you for the responses.


----------



## qhduong92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Congrats, No one said the 6950 wont work with the monitor, we need to know if you can get more than 65hz on an AMD card


I'm sure that at least one or two people reported that they couldn't get the monitor working with a 6950. Anyhow, it does works if anyone else was wondering. I can't get the refresh rate above 65hz though. Anything above that becomes unstable. I'm running at 60hz just to be safe.


----------



## LagPRO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z06sc*
> 
> I ordered from dcsamsungmall on Saturday... He gave me Tracking numbers this morning and FedEx says they will be here by 3/15/ to 3/16.


I ordered mine on Friday and got it on Monday (amazing how fast it got here. I live in California, US)


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qhduong92*
> 
> I'm sure that at least one or two people reported that they couldn't get the monitor working with a 6950. Anyhow, it does works if anyone else was wondering. I can't get the refresh rate above 65hz though. Anything above that becomes unstable. I'm running at 60hz just to be safe.


I'm sure u can get 67hz using ToastyX's utility.

Add a new detailed resolution and copy the timings from the 59.950hz table.
Leave all timings alone and change 67.102 in the refresh rate option, reboot and you should be able to select it in CCC. worth a shot


----------



## Geglamash

Also, contacted dcsamsungmall about the CrossOver; they will have it up for sale in a few hours.
Hopefully this will create some more competition and lower prices for those models.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> In the OP of this thread there's a PDF with the price sheet of all the models for this, laying out the specs and retail price in Korea, but they are lacking anything regarding the CrossOver monitors. I'm highly interested in the CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P, but I want to find out if they do in fact sell for more in Korea. If they don't, well... then it's time to try and talk some sense into Dream-seller.


They are currently selling in gmarket for:

27QLED: Fixed stand w/o tempered glass = $ 257.18
27QLED: Fixed stand with tempered glass = $ 274.11
27QLED-P: Adjustable stand = $285.15

Link to gmarket: http://tinyurl.com/7wdxn7w

I have some Korean co-workers who have looked into having someone purchase it locally and have it delivered to us. The cost of shipping will be approximately $100-150.
So we decided it is better to buy it from eBay.


----------



## tiger101

ok i got mine working. After playing some games and watching a movie i finally realized that there are two dead pixels on the top right section, lol i dont mind cus i barely noticed them


----------



## kazenagi

I hope the competition makes the prices for crossovers drop a lot.. looks like their bezels are thinner than shimians or catleaps, can't tell for sure till someone gets theirs in


----------



## TheJesus

http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_goods/goods.asp?goodscode=234109902&pos_shop_cd=EN&pos_class_cd=90000003&pos_class_kind=T









We need someone in South Korea to start buying these up!


----------



## Jackeduphard

WHY YOU GUYS TEMP ME MORE !!!!!371!!!! AHAGAAG

5 for $2,143.04

OH MY WORD with 3 year warraNTY AHAHAH


----------



## kaizarsoze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger101*
> 
> ok i got mine working. After playing some games and watching a movie i finally realized that there are two dead pixels on the top right section, lol i dont mind cus i barely noticed them


How'd you get it to work? I remember you had some issues with the 6950.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Those things are selling like hot cakes. Hopefully some of the display manufacturers take notice.


They'll notice and start raising the prices







They already got caught for LCD price fixing, maybe they'll stop


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> They are currently selling in gmarket for:
> 27QLED: Fixed stand w/o tempered glass = $ 257.18
> 27QLED: Fixed stand with tempered glass = $ 274.11
> 27QLED-P: Adjustable stand = $285.15
> Link to gmarket: http://tinyurl.com/7wdxn7w
> I have some Korean co-workers who have looked into having someone purchase it locally and have it delivered to us. The cost of shipping will be approximately $100-150.
> So we decided it is better to buy it from eBay.


Thanks!
Dream-seller's prices don't match up then. If the Shimian goes for $250 in Korea and is selling on Ebay for ~$380 and the CrossOver equivalent is about the same price in Korea, then the prices should be about $20 lower than what Dream-seller has them up for right now. Going to hold out until the market stabilizes on these, some competition from samsungmall should help.


----------



## hatfield113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Thanks!
> Dream-seller's prices don't match up then. If the Shimian goes for $250 in Korea and is selling on Ebay for ~$380 and the CrossOver equivalent is about the same price in Korea, then the prices should be about $20 lower than what Dream-seller has them up for right now. Going to hold out until the market stabilizes on these, some competition from samsungmall should help.


$20 to what? Cost? Heck they gotta make a profit lol


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatfield113*
> 
> $20 to what? Cost? Heck they gotta make a profit lol


Shipping from Korea to US can't possibly be $130, lol.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> I tried it on the wrong port on my roommates 6950. I'll try again but he's in the middle of a LoL match. Friend bringing macbook over later, that should work if the dvi cable is working, right?


I don't know about AMD/ATI but nvidia you can hit windows key +P might want to try that =, it switches monitors / extended /duplicate / projection
if i choose projection only my 2nd monitor works


----------



## kazenagi

After ebay + paypal fees and shipping they're not really overcharging a whole lot.


----------



## Spongeworthy

He can charge whatever the hell he wants, there's no set market price for these since he's importing these from Korea.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Shipping from Korea to US can't possibly be $130, lol.


might be surprised a PC case shipped across the states from Wis to Fla is well over 60.00

its funny people are moaning about the price of a 900.00 monitor in the states that they can get for 400.00 basically buy 1 get 1 free


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> After ebay + paypal fees and shipping they're not really overcharging a whole lot.


This. eBay + PayPal fees add up to approx. 13% of the purchase price.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> might be surprised a PC case shipped across the states from Wis to Fla is well over 60.00


I know all to well about that







Usually if its coming in to the states it isn't as bad, but who knows. I want one of the sellers to drop the price and have paid shipping to see what it really costs.

Wish I had about 30K to drop on 100 of them to bulk buy and resell to everyone on here


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I know all to well about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually if its coming in to the states it isn't as bad, but who knows. I want one of the sellers to drop the price and have paid shipping to see what it really costs.
> Wish I had about 30K to drop on 100 of them to bulk buy and resell to everyone on here


Then people would hate you if they got a dead pixel and you wouldn't swap it out and all that other nasty business. Not worth it. Let the koreans take care of it all for us.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Thanks!
> Dream-seller's prices don't match up then. If the Shimian goes for $250 in Korea and is selling on Ebay for ~$380 and the CrossOver equivalent is about the same price in Korea, then the prices should be about $20 lower than what Dream-seller has them up for right now. Going to hold out until the market stabilizes on these, some competition from samsungmall should help.


He might be paying more per unit atm for the Crossovers if he isn't buying up tons of them like he must have for the Shimians.

He also may not want to commit to a lot of the Crossovers atm until he sees how well they'll sell. It just makes his job harder dealing with more variance in stock as it is, and he's likely already overwhelmed with all the orders coming in from word of mouth referrals.

I may be totally off base, but it came to mind so tossed it out there.

Even at $20 more, it's a steal, even at $50 more it's a steal. Hell, Bruce paid more than a lot of us ($460 I think?) and he still got an amazing deal on his no matter how you look at it.

I paid $380 for mine, and if they dropped to $300 I wouldn't be upset at all. I got a deal better than anything else I've ever bought, even with that $80 taken into account.

Maybe it's just me but I wouldn't sit on the fence for days and weeks over $20-100 on something like this. I'd grab it and use it and be happy as a pig in slop.









Can you tell I was never good at waiting until the market for something "bottomed out" before buying?


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Shipping from Korea to US can't possibly be $130, lol.





http://imgur.com/a6Fhn


That's an EMS estimate from Korea Post. For a 10 kg package, the estimate is 112800 won, which is ~$100 USD. That doesn't include any packaging either.


----------



## larrydavid

If it weren't for all the OCD people that would buy them and cause me grief, I'd order a pallet of them shipped to me to resell.


----------



## vitality

I want one of these -.-

$400 is not too expensive for a 2560 x 1440 monitor but it's still not cheap







. Also it's almost a gamble for one that can get 60+ hz and have no dead pixels.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Then people would hate you if they got a dead pixel and you wouldn't swap it out and all that other nasty business. Not worth it. Let the koreans take care of it all for us.


That's why I would do a dead pixel check before shipping as requested 








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a6Fhn
> 
> That's an EMS estimate from Korea Post. For a 10 kg package, the estimate is 112800 won, which is ~$100 USD. That doesn't include any packaging either.


Holy god. I feel like its actually cheaper there. If its $100, they aren't making any money and probably losing money at $370.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> If it weren't for all the OCD people that would buy them and cause me grief, I'd order a pallet of them shipped to me to resell.


Exactly, lol.

Didn't one of the sellers say the manufacturer would guarantee no defects for an extra charge?


----------



## hatfield113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> I want one of these -.-
> $400 is not too expensive for a 2560 x 1440 monitor but it's still not cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also it's almost a gamble for one that can get 60+ hz and have no dead pixels.


In that case... Quote from my reply to a pixel check

"Hi!
Thanks for your message and for your interest on our product.
Yes, we can check your monitor for dead pixel and we don't charge extra cost for checking.
What would you like to do? Hope to have a deal with you soon.
We'll wait for your reply. Please send a message to us with your opinion. If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. Thanks again. Have a good day!

- dream-seller"


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> I want one of these -.-
> $400 is not too expensive for a 2560 x 1440 monitor but it's still not cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also it's almost a gamble for one that can get 60+ hz and have no dead pixels.


Dead pixels aren't really a big deal with this res, my monitor developed a dead pixel near the upper corner and I never even noticed it till I was an inch away from the monitor running a blank white background.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatfield113*
> 
> In that case... Quote from my reply to a pixel check
> "Hi!
> Thanks for your message and for your interest on our product.
> Yes, we can check your monitor for dead pixel and we don't charge extra cost for checking.
> What would you like to do? Hope to have a deal with you soon.
> We'll wait for your reply. Please send a message to us with your opinion. If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. Thanks again. Have a good day!
> - dream-seller"


Really? I thought dreamseller charged an extra $30, greensum charges $60.. might as well just order from dreamseller if I get a few more monitors.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> That's why I would do a dead pixel check before shipping as requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy god. I feel like its actually cheaper there. If its $100, they aren't making any money and probably losing money at $370.
> Exactly, lol.
> Didn't one of the sellers say the manufacturer would guarantee no defects for an extra charge?


Dream and Green both do (dead pixel free) monitor for a subcharge. ($30-$60). I order one from Dream without doing this and it came dead pixel free and zero backlight. Only bad part is the 67hz limitation. We only have to find out the board the other units have and we can order that from somewhere else.


----------



## Falconetti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Every one I stole this information from illi's [H]ard Forum post, these reviews have been over looked here (linked in the first post). The Korean site Playwares has a very good review system and has properly tested 4/5 of the 1440p displays.
> *Crossover 27q* http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/19660693 8/10
> *Catleap q270* http://www.playwares.com/xe/21449157 8/10
> *Achieva qh270* http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/20925987 8/10
> *3VIEW PB2700*" http://www.playwares.com/xe/20531033 8.3/10
> The 3VIEW PB2700 had the best picture quality due to the average gamma of 2.10 vs the others 1.9; they will look washed out when compared to a monitor with better native gamma (2.2 is the target). One could always try to correct the gamma in their GPU's control panel.
> All 4 models have very similar response times, contrast (1000-1200:1) default colour (close to the 6500k) and gamma (1.9 vs 2.22 target), except for the 3View, but factory calibration varies.
> Page 3 of each review has a nice visual guide to each product. IMO appearance wise Crossover>Shimian>Catleap>PB2700
> A 5th company also makes the First fsm-270hv
> http://www.preegia.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=04_2&wr_id=40
> Playarwares also has a review of the PLS Samsung S27A850D if people are curious to see how these compare
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/index.php?mid=maingame&document_srl=20427296
> The IPS panels all had better colour temperature (close to 6500k vs Samsung @6000k, contrast (1000-1200:1 vs Samsung 900:1), and the gamma is a matter of opinion (1.9x3, 2.10 vs Samsung 2.40). An average gamma of 2.10 is the best and most natural, some may prefer the Samsung gamma. Some colours will appear more vibrant on the Samsung while some light colours will appear to dark vs pale/washed out on the IPS displays and the Samsung suffers from slight black crush. Reponse times are pretty much the same, though the IPS displays are a tincy bit faster. .


So we got 2 more monitors for our korean sellers to supply us with. The *PCBANK 3VIEW PB2700* monitor with a better gamma score of 2.10 , and the *FIRST Fsm-270hv*.







Regarding the Samsung *S27A850D* , its been replaced with the *S27A850T*. Hopefully they have improved on the QC.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatfield113*
> 
> In that case... Quote from my reply to a pixel check
> "Hi!
> Thanks for your message and for your interest on our product.
> Yes, we can check your monitor for dead pixel and we don't charge extra cost for checking.
> What would you like to do? Hope to have a deal with you soon.
> We'll wait for your reply. Please send a message to us with your opinion. If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. Thanks again. Have a good day!
> - dream-seller"


Oh, now that sounds like the best seller







Everyone to Dream Seller!


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Holy god. I feel like its actually cheaper there. If its $100, they aren't making any money and probably losing money at $370.


Well, we know from that PDF from Achieva posted earlier in the thread the basic model is ~$250 USD freight on board in Korea, in quantities of 100. So they're making about $20 per monitor. Not a huge profit margin by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## haccess

It's kind of odd that they will check for dead pixels when they are selling the items as "_New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging (where packaging is applicable)._" What are they supposed to do with the opened monitors if they find dead pixels?


----------



## araman

Of course he can. But they're only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Dream-seller isn't the *only* one importing these from Korea, so when the Crossover's get some more competition, I'm sure the prices will be more in line with what the Catleaps are going for.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> I want one of these -.-
> $400 is not too expensive for a 2560 x 1440 monitor but it's still not cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also it's almost a gamble for one that can get 60+ hz and have no dead pixels.


Well just realize that you are literally going to be amazed with this display if you do pick one up.

I have been sitting here all day firing up various games/videos/pictures just to gawk at the display, it's that amazing (coming from a 21.5 1080p tn panel).

I was debating on either going to surround or ordering a 24 inch ips from dell for around the same cost as this, happy as hell I found this thread before I made any other purchase.

Like someone else mentioned though, just ask the seller to do an inspection for you, even with the added cost it is half off of the closest competitor for these displays.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cingkrab*
> 
> Well, we know from that PDF from Achieva posted earlier in the thread the basic model is ~$250 USD freight on board in Korea, in quantities of 100. So they're making about $20 per monitor. Not a huge profit margin by any stretch of the imagination.


Nope, they have eBay and Paypal fees that would be about $40 on each monitor...


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Well just realize that you are literally going to be amazed with this display if you do pick one up.
> I have been sitting here all day firing up various games/videos/pictures just to gawk at the display, it's that amazing (coming from a 21.5 1080p tn panel).
> I was debating on either going to surround or ordering a 24 inch ips from dell for around the same cost as this, happy as hell I found this thread before I made any other purchase.
> Like someone else mentioned though, just ask the seller to do an inspection for you, even with the added cost it is half off of the closest competitor for these displays.


Isn't it fun?









I fired up the D3 beta again and it looks stellar really. The larger screen does wonders for it compared to my old 23"

My 460's do struggle a bit on some games with things maxed out but I'm hoping if I can get a job before I end up homeless that a new NVidia card will solve that.


----------



## jayhawknative

I know this won't be a popular thought, but I half wonder if these aren't employees or others selling monitors which didn't quite make the cut as far as QA..

Even if I knew that was the case, I'd still be willing to buy again.

We've all been doing the math, something's gotta give. Either they're getting a reduction on seller fees (not), shipping costs (doubtful), or the cost of the monitor itself (the most likely). Well the price has been dropping perhaps reflective of an increase in demand, but my spidey sense tells me something else.

Again, not trying to pee in anyone's cheerios (my own included!), just food for thought.


----------



## drka0tic

Well, the OCN members who've bought the monitors already have performed some pretty thorough testing. And the results are damn good. I trust their testing over an assembly line inspection any day.


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Well, the OCN members who've bought the monitors already have performed some pretty thorough testing. And the results are damn good. I trust their testing over an assembly line inspection any day.


I agree completely.. or I wouldn't have bought. Of course there's a level of QA at an electrical/die level that no one here has done (or is able to do) which could be reflective of longevity, but only time will tell on that one. It's a semi-educated gamble, and no one should buy one without being honest with themselves about that fact. I'm all for sticking it to the establishment, but there's a reason the too good to be true adage has persevered for so long!

Just speculating, as others have done, on how they're turning a profit, that's all.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> I agree completely.. or I wouldn't have bought. Of course there's a level of QA at an electrical/die level that no one here has done (or is able to do) which could be reflective of longevity, but only time will tell on that one. It's a semi-educated gamble, and no one should buy one without being honest with themselves about that fact. I'm all for sticking it to the establishment, but there's a reason the too good to be true adage has persevered for so long!
> Just speculating, as others have done, on how they're turning a profit, that's all.


Well the number of panels that have been coming in with dead pixels seems higher than it should be. But I suppose its worth it for the price.


----------



## Monocog007

Well my monitor was stuck in customs for 3 days, other than that, Green-Sum is keeping true to his shipping times. It should be here tomorrow i'm so excited!!


----------



## Spongeworthy

Do all these sellers declare low values when shipping? Only dreamseller actually states that he does.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Hmm, wonder if it would be worth selling my Samsung Syncmaster 1920x1200 monitor for one of these. I mean, the Samsung already looks good, but I wouldn't mind a nice IPS LED screen.


----------



## Arkuatic

Anyone know how to adjust RGB settings on the Shimian? Bought a calibrator but since i can't use the OSD I can't seem the adjust it : ( as well as not being able to use catalyst to adjust the RGB.


----------



## necriss

Crossover is rated at 75hz, wonder if it can push to 100. New Catleaps have an inferior controller board restricting it to 67hz.


----------



## CTM Audi

Does the Catleap SE come with a dual link DVI-D cable, or should I order one?


----------



## hatfield113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Dead pixels aren't really a big deal with this res, my monitor developed a dead pixel near the upper corner and I never even noticed it till I was an inch away from the monitor running a blank white background.
> Really? I thought dreamseller charged an extra $30, greensum charges $60.. might as well just order from dreamseller if I get a few more monitors.


That is what people were speculating, who knows, maybe at one point he was charging. But as of right now...
Dream-Seller - Free pixel check
Green-Sum - $60
dcsamsungmall - Not doing any quality checks.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Does the Catleap SE come with a dual link DVI-D cable, or should I order one?


It comes with the cable.


----------



## Blazing angel

I hope these are available in the summer


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It comes with the cable.


Thanks. Any idea on the length? Thinking Im going to need a 10ft.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

The cable that comes with it is about 1.5m max i rekon


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Thanks. Any idea on the length? Thinking Im going to need a 10ft.


$21, knock yourself out: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/dvi-cables/index.htm

or monoprice.com

I'm a loyal BJC fan, but I've bought from monoprice with 100% success as well.

If only BJC had a miniDP -> DVI-D/DL adapter/cable, but alas they don't.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> $21, knock yourself out: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/dvi-cables/index.htm
> or monoprice.com
> I'm a loyal BJC fan, but I've bought from monoprice with 100% success as well.
> If only BJC had a miniDP -> DVI-D/DL adapter/cable, but alas they don't.


Newegg has a couple around $12 shipped. Might make a trip to Microcenter for a couple things and could pick one up there too maybe.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119388


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Thanks. Any idea on the length? Thinking Im going to need a 10ft.


Its pretty short you will probably need to buy one.

Got mine here http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=dual+link+dvi&x=0&y=0


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Newegg has a couple around $12 shipped. Might make a trip to Microcenter for a couple things and could pick one up there too maybe.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119388


I was looking at this one to better fit on the Shimian since the space is so tight.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Series-DVI-D-Dual-Link-Cable/dp/B000HGLFDI/

$8 for 10 feet is pretty decent if the quality is good and it works.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B33ker*
> 
> I was looking at this one to better fit on the Shimian since the space is so tight.
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Series-DVI-D-Dual-Link-Cable/dp/B000HGLFDI/
> $8 for 10 feet is pretty decent if the quality is good and it works.


I was looking at that too, but you got to make sure the orientation is right. Some of the reviews say it was backwards for their device.
Plus, if you dont spend $25, you have to pay for shipping.


----------



## BBGunWB

Finally able to vote in the poll! Reposting from the Catleap Club:

Took longer to take pics than to set up!

Will not bother posting all the unboxing pics, they can all be found here.

No dark or bright pixels. Perfect panel.
A touch of backlight bleed at top center, only due to the frame being a tad too tight there. I can make it go away by prying the frame some. Doesn't bother me so far for the price. I may take it apart and sand down the tight spot some to get rid of it if it starts to bother me.
No perceptable tilt to the stand, although a ruler shows 1/16th variance left to right (see unboxing pics).
There is definitely a green tint to it. I used Lightrooms neutral grey background stretched across both monitors (other one is U2412M) and kicked the green gamma down by .05 and the blue brightness up by a few percent to get it to match. Am planning on borrowing a friend's X-rite Colormunki to calibrate both.

Not gonna bother to try to overclock. Incredibly happy with the purchase as is.

At any rate, my desk before:









My desk after:









BB


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I was looking at that too, but you got to make sure the orientation is right. Some of the reviews say it was backwards for their device.
> Plus, if you dont spend $25, you have to pay for shipping.


Yep, I gotta undo the cable and look to be sure.

I've had a Prime account for years so I get free 2 day shipping, so for me, $8 total.

Actually, looking at this shot of the back of the Shimian here

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/16/16b967e0_IMAG0156.jpeg

It looks like its a perfect match with the wider end being on the inside edge.

Right?

Bah I'll probably still pull mine out of the desk to check even though it's a royal PITA.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> Finally able to vote in the poll! Reposting from the Catleap Club:
> Took longer to take pics than to set up!
> Will not bother posting all the unboxing pics, they can all be found here.
> No dark or bright pixels. Perfect panel.
> A touch of backlight bleed at top center, only due to the frame being a tad too tight there. I can make it go away by prying the frame some. Doesn't bother me so far for the price. I may take it apart and sand down the tight spot some to get rid of it if it starts to bother me.
> No perceptable tilt to the stand, although a ruler shows 1/16th variance left to right (see unboxing pics).
> There is definitely a green tint to it. I used Lightrooms neutral grey background stretched across both monitors (other one is U2412M) and kicked the green gamma down by .05 and the blue brightness up by a few percent to get it to match. Am planning on borrowing a friend's X-rite Colormunki to calibrate both.
> Not gonna bother to try to overclock. Incredibly happy with the purchase as is.
> At any rate, my desk before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB


You have a piano too!











Pic was before my Catleap.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> I agree completely.. or I wouldn't have bought. Of course there's a level of QA at an electrical/die level that no one here has done (or is able to do) which could be reflective of longevity, but only time will tell on that one. It's a semi-educated gamble, and no one should buy one without being honest with themselves about that fact. I'm all for sticking it to the establishment, but there's a reason the too good to be true adage has persevered for so long!
> Just speculating, as others have done, on how they're turning a profit, that's all.


Longevity is the big question. So this is a gamble indeed. However, at sub-$400, it is well worth the risk


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

We are getting closer to finding out why some Catleaps can OC and others cannot. Hopefully we will have this sorted quickly (and if we can do something about the non-OC versions.)


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Longevity is the big question. So this is a gamble indeed. However, at sub-$400, it is well worth the risk


For that price I would expect it to at least last 3-5 years without any malfunctions. My Samsung didn't cost that much and has been fine for 3 years.

Still interested, but still such a gamble.


----------



## haccess

My LED-P is listed as shipped! No tracking number yet, hopefully it will arrive before the weekend. I'll give impressions on the stand and overall build quality to help determine if the extra cost can be justified. Fingers crossed


----------



## Bigm

Seems that green-sum is now offering dead pixel checks for an extra $60


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Seems that green-sum is now offering dead pixel checks for an extra $60


My monitor came with no dead pixels and all of a sudden one appears almost in the middle of the screen. I have a tempered glass shimian btw


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> My monitor came with no dead pixels and all of a sudden one appears almost in the middle of the screen. I have a tempered glass shimian btw


I'm betting you it's a stuck pixel, and if you could get that glass off, you'd be able to massage it away.

I had this one blue dot in an old Acer monitor. It would spring up and act up at odd intervals. Sometimes it would be a good few months before I saw it. Whenever it would appear, I'd just lightly tap that area of the screen with a padded finger, and sure enough it would go away. For a while at least.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> My monitor came with no dead pixels and all of a sudden one appears almost in the middle of the screen. I have a tempered glass shimian btw


Hmm I might pay the extra $60 just so if I do get a dead pixel I can say that it was guaranteed to not have any. Looking at the Catleap with HDMI and Speakers


----------



## Geglamash

So tempted to sell my Yamakasi for a CrossOver. Doesn't seem right selling something when there is nothing wrong with it. Argg


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> So tempted to sell my Yamakasi for a CrossOver. Doesn't seem right selling something when there is nothing wrong with it. Argg


Didn't even notice the Crossover was posted. Now if I could just get him to stock the one with multi-inputs.

Edit: Just sent dream-seller a message asking if he could get some.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> So tempted to sell my Yamakasi for a CrossOver. Doesn't seem right selling something when there is nothing wrong with it. Argg


I was thinking same thing, and would have probably done it *if* my panel hadn't been perfect. Since I got a new stand for it, as long as the grey piece comes off as easy as it sounds, *I* have everything the Crossover has that I wanted from it.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I was thinking same thing, and would have probably done it *if* my panel hadn't been perfect. Since I got a new stand for it, as long as the grey piece comes off as easy as it sounds, *I* have everything the Crossover has that I wanted from it.


I know I know...but dat design....


If anyone is dead set on a perfect Yamakasi but hasn't pulled the trigger yet, I'm your man, I think.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I know I know...but dat design....
> 
> If anyone is dead set on a perfect Yamakasi but hasn't pulled the trigger yet, I'm your man, I think.


Tempting......very tempting..


----------



## pLuhhmm

What monitor is the best?


----------



## munaim1

Where's Bruce gone? We were working on getting this club sorted, I've compiled a spreadsheet so that we can have all the info available to us rather than going through the hundreds of pages lol









Please be patient with us, we should hopefully be sorted in the next couple days.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Where's Bruce gone? We were working on getting this club sorted, I've compiled a spreadsheet so that we can have all the info available to us rather than going through the hundreds of pages lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be patient with us, we should hopefully be sorted in the next couple days.


I think he mentioned something about being away for a little bit. Not sure how long, but I definitely remember him saying something like that.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I know I know...but dat design....
> 
> If anyone is dead set on a perfect Yamakasi but hasn't pulled the trigger yet, I'm your man, I think.


Pm Sent


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> If anyone is dead set on a perfect Yamakasi but hasn't pulled the trigger yet, I'm your man, I think.


YGPM


----------



## hv43082

Can someone with the Catleap tempered glass post a few pictures? Green-sum offered 3 Catleap w/ tempered glass + built in speaker for $1160. I am very tempted to get it but don't know what tempered glass on Catleap is like.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Pm Sent


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> YGPM


BIDDING WAR!!!!


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> BIDDING WAR!!!!










Also hitting up green-sum trying to see if I can haggle him on 2 of them.


----------



## necriss

Has anyone purchased Crossover? Will be interesting to see what refresh rate that can achieve.


----------



## wingding

This thread is like a novel, every time I open it up there is another 2 chapters waiting to be read. Excellent information though, so thanks to all who have contributed!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Where's Bruce gone? We were working on getting this club sorted, I've compiled a spreadsheet so that we can have all the info available to us rather than going through the hundreds of pages lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be patient with us, we should hopefully be sorted in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he mentioned something about being away for a little bit. Not sure how long, but I definitely remember him saying something like that.
Click to expand...

Hmmm he never mentioned it. Hope he gets back swiftly


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I'm about to leave the country, so I may not be able to answer any questions about the monitors anytime soon (international data rates are insane). There's plenty of people an info in this thread though, I'll work on the first post when I get back.


I knew he had said something here.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necriss*
> 
> Crossover is rated at 75hz, wonder if it can push to 100. New Catleaps have an inferior controller board restricting it to 67hz.


Where did you see it rated at 75hz?


----------



## Bigm

Hmm green-sum offereed $23 bucks off of 2 of em...worth it?


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> We are sorry The item Crossover LCD is not available now.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - green-sum


Got my response back regarding the 27MLED. Sucks. They're available all over Asia but no global shipping on these models from ANYWHERE. I wonder why.


----------



## jaybaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Where did you find that wallpaper in the imgur picture links?


Enjoy.







Love this thread.

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/7475/timezones.jpg


----------



## Spongeworthy

dcsamsungmall is selling the crossover now but it's exactly the same price as dreamsellers'. And dreamseller offers free screen checking so...

I'm waiting on people to receive their crossovers to review before purchasing one, has anyone received an estimated arrival date yet?


----------



## utnorris

So I ordered one from Green-sum on Saturday, had plenty of stock. Asked him for a tracking number yesterday and in the evening, my time, he told me it was being packed and would have a tracking number for me. Wake up and check my email and now he tells me he doesn't have stock and it will be two more days before he has some. I cancelled the order, I can order from someone else. It's not the delay that bothers me, it's the "I have it in stock, it's being packed and will have a tracking number for you soon" to "sorry, oos, will be two more days" that bothers me. I know we are getting these cheap, but they should be honest about their stock and shipping times, that's all I am saying.


----------



## Martyr82

Hi all. I thought I'd make a summary post as my Monitor arrived today.

I am blown away by the quality of service from the seller Green-Sum.

I purchased a bare bones model (no speakers or class, DVI-D only) and after just 4 days and 9 hours since clicking 'pay now' through paypal, my monitor was at my door. 2 business days and 2 hours! Shipped to Australia.

As usual the packaging was excellent, box in box style with bubble wrap, there are many pictures of this on these forums so I wont bloat this thread more with any.
I do however want to show you how beautiful this screen looks in BF3, ME3 and D3. I have zero dead pixels, no monitor lean and nothing else to report. It is simply without flaw.

Anyway, on to the pics;


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Hi all. I thought I'd make a summary post as my Monitor arrived today.
> I am blown away by the quality of service from the seller Green-Sum.
> I purchased a bare bones model (no speakers or class, DVI-D only) and after just 4 days and 9 hours since clicking 'pay now' through paypal, my monitor was at my door. 2 business days and 2 hours! Shipped to Australia.
> As usual the packaging was excellent, box in box style with bubble wrap, there are many pictures of this on these forums so I wont bloat this thread more with any.
> I do however want to show you how beautiful this screen looks in BF3, ME3 and D3. I have zero dead pixels, no monitor lean and nothing else to report. It is simply without flaw.
> Anyway, on to the pics;


Great pics and review! Be sure to post your info in the Yamakasi Catleap Monitor Club! (Link in my sig)


----------



## newpc

been 2 weeks today, still havnt got mines argh!!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc*
> 
> been 2 weeks today, still havnt got mines argh!!!


Who did you order from? Have you contacted them to find out what the deal is?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Has anyone received their Crossovers? I just sold my 67hz catleap lol.


----------



## newpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Who did you order from? Have you contacted them to find out what the deal is?


dream seller, and yea its at customs atm. taking so long.


----------



## zhoulander

This will put a few theories to rest.
Quote:


> Hi, sorry we do not provide serial number seperately.
> Becuase our distribution center is away from main office.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> - green-sum


So, let's have more reports on the Crossover with respect to 75 Hz and/or overclocking the refresh rate!!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> This will put a few theories to rest.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry we do not provide serial number seperately.
> Becuase our distribution center is away from main office.
> Sorry about that.
> - green-sum
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's have more reports on the Crossover with respect to 75 Hz and/or overclocking the refresh rate!!
Click to expand...

This man knows what he's talking about!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Has anyone received their Crossovers? I just sold my 67hz catleap lol.


If you have a perfect catleap i do not think is worth selling it. The reason i bought this was because of the panel and resolution. Higher hz was a freebie. We don't know the long term effect of forcing higher hz but even then i believe will be able to order the 100hz board and replace it. I for one keeping this gorgeous monitor. zero dead pixel and zero back light bleeding.


----------



## ughnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> My monitor also has a VERY, very faint buzz, and it gets slightly louder and higher pitch when I run it at 70hz. The OCD side of me doesn't like that.
> And ya, the snowball is rolling now. I feel so special


Of all the Shimian monitors, only Bruce had one that made noise? Did any of the Catleaps make a buzzing noise?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> No point to buy one that you can't get warranty work easily compared to a Dell 3011 or HP ZR30W (w/e it is) here for the same price.


Yeah, I know about the no warranty, but it is tempting at 700$ vs 1100$ of the HP and Dell ones.
>.<
Definitely getting a 27 one for work tho, would like the 30" to replace my 24 inch Asus TN at home for games and general use tho =/
If not I would have to settle for another 27 inch IPS.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah, I know about the no warranty, but it is tempting at 700$ vs 1100$ of the HP and Dell ones.
> >.<
> Definitely getting a 27 one for work tho, would like the 30" to replace my 24 inch Asus TN at home for games and general use tho =/
> If not I would have to settle for another 27 inch IPS.


The one you linked is $992.90, lol.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> The one you linked is $992.90, lol.


He said he had made a deal with the seller to be buying multiples, thus at a lower price.

Or did I read it wrong?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> If you have a perfect catleap i do not think is worth selling it. The reason i bought this was because of the panel and resolution. Higher hz was a freebie. We don't know the long term effect of forcing higher hz but even then i believe will be able to order the 100hz board and replace it. I for one keeping this gorgeous monitor. zero dead pixel and zero back light bleeding.


Dont get me wrong, the catleap is a fantastic monitor and is a bargain, no doubt. The one I received was perfect. I'm looking at the crossovers now, but waiting to see what they can do in terms of Hz


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> He said he had made a deal with the seller to be buying multiples, thus at a lower price.
> Or did I read it wrong?


Yeah I made a deal since we are buying multiples, 5 27s and that 30 inch one so far.

Wondering if you guys think if it's a good deal at 700$ and if anyone has had any experience with that version.


----------



## xdemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> also, LED is much worse than CCFL or regular lighting


I'm pretty sure that CCFL is the worst, LED mid-range and regular (Halogen) the best; in that order for photo lighting. So applying that to monitors...

AND DAMN about the newer catleaps being unable to OC high in terms of Hz... the crossover hopefully can do 72Hz - perfect for video playback


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> dcsamsungmall is selling the crossover now but it's exactly the same price as dreamsellers'. And dreamseller offers free screen checking so...
> I'm waiting on people to receive their crossovers to review before purchasing one, has anyone received an estimated arrival date yet?


Grrrr.... so much for competition.


----------



## dante020

Ordered a Crossover from Dream-Seller with a request to check for dead pixels. If it's as good as they say, I'll probably be upgrading my other two monitors to match


----------



## eduardmc

Why are people mad about the hz cap of 67hz. I'm one of the unlucky one but instead i got a free dead pixel monitor with excellent (zero) back light leakage. I'm just happy with an IPS 2560X1440 monitor which is the reason why will all pay the money for this monitor. I have a 120hz monitor and i take this resolution over my samsung 950d 120hz monitor any day.

I have to give pro to the samsung 950d.

The color on this monitor is amazing, now i appreciated how accurate this TN screen produce color almost equal to IPS. Samsung wasn't lying about 98% color accuracy.

next to my ips LG, the different in color is very minimum. They can easily go head to head. Ofcourse samsung view angle is bad just like any other TN monitor but looking both from the front they look almost identical.

Samsung 950D black is better, i guess the LED method that samsung uses with the 950D is better than this LED monitor. Samsung 950D does have like leakage in a few spot and this is common with all the 950d i have seen, while my catleap has zero backligh leakage.

my Samsung 950D is ready for sale but it will be miss. it really is a great monitor and i'll miss the 120hz gaming but i'm a fan of higher resolution and this is the only reason i'm keeping the Catleap.


----------



## tenma

Are there any comments or reviews that mention the quality of the adjustable stand on the Crossover LED-P?

It seems that I would need to pay $50 to get a good quality stand to replace the one on the Shimian and Catleap, so the price difference of the Crossover is not so significant if the stand is solid enough that it doesn't need replacement.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Why are people mad about the hz cap of 67hz. I'm one of the unlucky one but instead i got a free dead pixel monitor with excellent (zero) back light leakage. I'm just happy with an IPS 2560X1440 monitor which is the reason why will all pay the money for this monitor. I have a 120hz monitor and i take this resolution over my samsung 950d 120hz monitor any day.
> I have to give pro to the samsung 950d.
> The color on this monitor is amazing, now i appreciated how accurate this TN screen produce color almost equal to IPS. Samsung wasn't lying about 98% color accuracy.
> next to my ips LG, the different in color is very minimum. They can easily go head to head. Ofcourse samsung view angle is bad just like any other TN monitor but looking both from the front they look almost identical.
> Samsung 950D black is better, i guess the LED method that samsung uses with the 950D is better than this LED monitor. Samsung 950D does have like leakage in a few spot and this is common with all the 950d i have seen, while my catleap has zero backligh leakage.
> my Samsung 950D is ready for sale but it will be miss. it really is a great monitor and i'll miss the 120hz gaming but i'm a fan of higher resolution and this is the only reason i'm keeping the Catleap.


You seem so sad to see the samsung go lol. I'm still torn between 120hz and resolution. I'm leaning more 120hz because I only play FPS. (Mostly CS 1.6)


----------



## tenma

Also, regarding the price of the Crossover on ebay, there is a cached page on Google showing that dream-seller initially started selling the cheaper Crossover model for $385 (it's currently $409). So evidently there is room for the price to drop.


----------



## Goatbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> OK I've narrowed things down a little bit.
> If the shimian is connected to the computer on boot, whether off or with no power to it whatsoever, my computer doesn't make it to windows (not sure where it stops)
> If I have another monitor connected to the other DVI port and boot up with the shimian connected, I boot into 800X600 on my other monitor with a blank shimian looking for signal. My OS doesn't see the monitor when this happens.


Not sure if you made any progress but I'm having similar issues with the Catleap Q270. Backlight comes on, the monitor is detected by Windows (connected to a Sapphire 6850 on my PC, I've also tried it on the GT120 on my Mac) but nothing dragged to it appears. I get no errors, though. Not sure what to do next, I've contacted green-sum to see what they say.


----------



## jayhawknative

from green-sum today (I ordered Saturday):

Sorry for the delay.
Recently we made a contract with a manufacturer for smooth supplies.
Therefore it has causes the delay for several days, sorry about that.
I will update tracking number in 2 days as soon as possible.
Thank you.

He told me Sunday night he was shipping them and was going to send me tracking info shortly.

Oh well, I'll wait, gotta travel for work the next 2 days anyway. From here in Kansas City where it's 70s up to Green Bay, woohoo! Actually, should be decent weather up there too.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> You seem so sad to see the samsung go lol. I'm still torn between 120hz and resolution. I'm leaning more 120hz because I only play FPS. (Mostly CS 1.6)


Yeah i am. I never care for TN since i have had a lot of monitor but this one was different, it is a TN but with ips color accuracy, it does look that darn good. When i turned the yamakasi catleap ON i was expecting to be blown by ips color and accuracy and only to find out that it looked almost exactly the same has my samsung. The samsung only problem just like all TN is the viewing angle color shift. The higher resolution and gaming is great (catleap everything is sharper) but is a trade off because i have to leave 120hz behind now. After trying this monitor (catleap) i cannot go back to 1080p, somehow i kind of wish i would not have triedthis monitor because i was happy with 1080p samsung until now.


----------



## eduardmc

From Dream-seller
This was not posted in his listing before, now everyone is doing it


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> from green-sum today (I ordered Saturday):
> Sorry for the delay.
> Recently we made a contract with a manufacturer for smooth supplies.
> Therefore it has causes the delay for several days, sorry about that.
> I will update tracking number in 2 days as soon as possible.
> Thank you.
> He told me Sunday night he was shipping them and was going to send me tracking info shortly.
> Oh well, I'll wait, gotta travel for work the next 2 days anyway. From here in Kansas City where it's 70s up to Green Bay, woohoo! Actually, should be decent weather up there too.


He told me the same thing, so I cancelled and ordered it from dcsamsungmall. Same price and it comes Fedex and from what I have read it usually arrives in 3-4 days. I would have waited, but he told me it was being packed and ready to be shipped and then came back and said it was OOS. I don't mind the wait, but I do mind being lied too. I was really wanting to have this before going back to work from vacation, now it looks like that is not going to happen unless dcsamsungmall ships today. I thought about ordering the Crossover for the better stand and easier to use vesa mount, but I figured I would save $40 and just pull off the silver bracket.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Only a few have ordered the Crossover thus far?

I'll probably grab it in a couple of days or sooner if someone shows it can hit 75Hz.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Yeah i am. I never care for TN since i have had a lot of monitor but this one was different, it is a TN but with ips color accuracy, it does look that darn good. When i turned the yamakasi catleap ON i was expecting to be blown by ips color and accuracy and only to find out that it looked almost exactly the same has my samsung. The samsung only problem just like all TN is the viewing angle color shift. The higher resolution and gaming is great (catleap everything is sharper) but is a trade off because i have to leave 120hz behind now. After trying this monitor (catleap) i cannot go back to 1080p, somehow i kind of wish i would not have triedthis monitor because i was happy with 1080p samsung until now.


Not helping my choice







. The resolution is whats grabbing my attention. So many choices......


----------



## jayhawknative

well with green-sum's delay on the catleap, I just e-mailed him to cancel. Thinking about the crossover led-p from dcsamsungmall. $60 more for the better stand and the nifty white backing =)


----------



## eduardmc

I bought mine from Dream-seller for $370 catleap. Don't ask me how cause it was something between me and him







. From what i read, Dream is checking dead pixel free on his monitors for free. it might be worth to pay the premium his charging.


----------



## the337

Has anyone paid or requested for any of the sellers to check for dead pixels?


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar6on67*
> 
> If you look at the item purchase history of the CROSSOVER 27Q LED. It sold for $390 once.
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&_trksid=p4340.l2564&rt=nc&item=320865513557


Yeah and gold also used to be $300 an ounce. Past price doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the future price.


----------



## aeyea

Ordered my Catleap Q270 from dream-seller on 3/5, it arrived yesterday in the US on 3/12. Now I'm struggling to get anything other than a blank screen









Was a bit paranoid when opening up the box since it looked (from signs of wear) like it might have been previously opened up form the bottom (without breaking the top seal) and taped back up. Also the clear wrap cover had been cut out on the base stand where the neck fits in, and also had been cut on the back of the monitor so that the input jacks could be accessed. Can anyone confirm if this is how they all come new? Nah the packing looks pretty much like the pics on the front page.

I guess the good news is that when the monitor is on (backlight on) showing a blank black screen, there are no bright dead pixels :/ Bad news is that I can't get a picture to show. I've tried two cards - a 8600 GT and a 4670 HD, both of which say they support dual-link DVI on all DVI ports in their card specs. I only have the DVI cable that came with the monitor to test. Once I was able to get a picture out of the 8600 GT (didn't notice any dead black pixels too..), but that was a fleeting moment and it refuses to do it again. Curiously the time I got it to work, it was first showing up blank. When I plugged in a second DVI monitor into the second port, the catleap flashed as if it were switching modes and then the image popped up. I've tried every combination of 1-2 monitors / jacks / settings since then but no luck.

EDIT: solved by opening up the case and securing the display cable at the top of the panel. Other than the need for this fix, the monitor has no dead-pixels or defects.

Can anyone say what happens if you send a lower resolution signal to the monitor (without GPU scaling) or turn down the refresh rate below 60 Hz? Does anyone have suggestions about which DVI timings are most likely to work? I'd like to send an easier signal down the cable, but dunno if that should work or not. I'm a bit worried that the monitor seems to blank out on other people when they push their refresh rate past 60 Hz (I got a C model). Worried that mine has the same problem but can't even get to 60 Hz..


----------



## Tea1023

Anyone know the difference between the CROSSOVER 27Q LED and the LED-P?


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dabho*
> 
> I tried it on the wrong port on my roommates 6950. I'll try again but he's in the middle of a LoL match. Friend bringing macbook over later, that should work if the dvi cable is working, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about AMD/ATI but nvidia you can hit windows key +P might want to try that =, it switches monitors / extended /duplicate / projection
> if i choose projection only my 2nd monitor works
Click to expand...

That's a windows shortcut.


----------



## rubenbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tea1023*
> 
> Anyone know the difference between the CROSSOVER 27Q LED and the LED-P?


The P version can pivot the screen


----------



## aar6on67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Yeah and gold also used to be $300 an ounce. Past price doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the future price.


I know price has to do with demand, but if he was selling it for $390 and still making a profit, maybe we can talk him down or competition will drive him down.

As of right now there is no/little competition so he can charge whatever he wants.

Edit: This is in reference to the Crossover 27Q from dream-seller


----------



## sinter

Questions to the Europeans who received one already:

Which country you're in?
Did you have any issues with customs?
How much VAT did you pay?
How much duty did you pay?

Thanks!


----------



## aar6on67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobn4burton*
> 
> I was the buyer who got the crossover for 390! When I first loaded the page it was listed for 385. Refreshed a couple minutes later and it had bumped to 390 so I immediately snagged. I checked the listing a couple more minutes after my order processed and the price had bumped to 400. Checked again about 5 minutes later and the price had bumped to 409...
> Hopefully it arrives soon! I'll report back once I get it...


Thanks! We want to see pictures! and possibly OC ability.

I will pull the trigger on these if I can get $390 and a pixel perfect guarantee


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinter*
> 
> Questions to the Europeans who received one already:
> Which country you're in?
> Did you have any issues with customs?
> How much VAT did you pay?
> How much duty did you pay?
> Thanks!


Yes, I was charged for 34,03 euro which consists of 23.79 VAT and 10 euro formalities.
Customs in Belgium are thorough and charge for everything that is over 50 euros.
It stayed in customs for 4 days (workdays) and 2 days (weekend).


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levi1984*
> 
> Yes, I was charged for 34,03 euro which consists of 23.79 VAT and 10 euro formalities.
> Customs in Belgium are thorough and charge for everything that is over 50 euros.
> It stayed in customs for 4 days (workdays) and 2 days (weekend).


So customs taxed you according to the price written on the package and they didn't request an invoice from you.
34,03 euros is ok. thanks.


----------



## eduardmc

come on

capleap tempered anyone. By this time someone must have had receive one. Pics please.


----------



## metal409

I am heavily debating on picking up a Crossover 27Q LED-P. Just not sure if I should pull the trigger or not. hmm....


----------



## AMGRoadster

Ordered my Catleap late on 3/3. Took Green Sum several days to ship it but it is now showing as out for delivery. Can't wait to get it. Hoping I do not run into any issues like some are reporting with a blank screen. Will post the info in the Catleap club as soon as it arrives. With the Crossover now showing up I am wondering if one of my friends would be interested in this monitor and I will order the Crossover for myself.


----------



## eduardmc

Any idea if crossover comes tempered. I know they are not selling those version but would like to know if they do in korea.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Any idea if crossover comes tempered. I know they are not selling those version but would like to know if they do in korea.


Yes, they sell a tempered glass model in South Korea. However, it's the one with the fixed stand.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Yes, they sell a tempered glass model in South Korea. However, it's the one with the fixed stand.


Thanx for the info. i rather have the better stand than tempered.


----------



## drka0tic

Agreed.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeyea*
> 
> Ordered my Catleap Q270 from dream-seller on 3/5, it arrived yesterday in the US on 3/12. Now I'm struggling to get anything other than a blank screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a bit paranoid when opening up the box since it looked (from signs of wear) like it might have been previously opened up form the bottom (without breaking the top seal) and taped back up. Also the clear wrap cover had been cut out on the base stand where the neck fits in, and also had been cut on the back of the monitor so that the input jacks could be accessed. Can anyone confirm if this is how they all come new?
> I guess the good news is that when the monitor is on (backlight on) showing a blank black screen, there are no bright dead pixels :/ Bad news is that I can't get a picture to show. I've tried two cards - a 8600 GT and a 4670 HD, both of which say they support dual-link DVI on all DVI ports in their card specs. I only have the DVI cable that came with the monitor to test. Once I was able to get a picture out of the 8600 GT (didn't notice any dead black pixels too..), but that was a fleeting moment and it refuses to do it again. Curiously the time I got it to work, it was first showing up blank. When I plugged in a second DVI monitor into the second port, the catleap flashed as if it were switching modes and then the image popped up. I've tried every combination of 1-2 monitors / jacks / settings since then but no luck.
> Can anyone say what happens if you send a lower resolution signal to the monitor (without GPU scaling) or turn down the refresh rate below 60 Hz? Does anyone have suggestions about which DVI timings are most likely to work? I'd like to send an easier signal down the cable, but dunno if that should work or not. I'm a bit worried that the monitor seems to blank out on other people when they push their refresh rate past 60 Hz (I got a C model). Worried that mine has the same problem but can't even get to 60 Hz..


i dont think dual link dvi is supported all all ports on any gpu...
you probably dont have the right cables. or just dont have it plugged in the right port.

i've seen some posts about turning monitor on after boot or something like that....


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i dont think dual link dvi is supported all all ports on any gpu...
> you probably dont have the right cables. or just dont have it plugged in the right port.
> i've seen some posts about turning monitor on after boot or something like that....


My GTS 250 is running two Catleaps with no issues (and that's the lowest end card I have them running on - I have been testing them on 560 SLI and GTX 295 and 580 SLI).


----------



## aeyea

It's probably not common, but the user's manual for my 8600gt does state: "The NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT GPU-based graphics card installed in your computer contains two DVI-I dual-link connectors.". It does say that 2560 x 1600 32bit 60 Hz is supported at reduced blanking. My Asus 4670 says: "Dual-link DVI Support: Able to drive the industry's largest and highest resolution flat-panel displays up to 2560x1600" and there is just one DVI port (and one HDMI). In any case I have tried all the ports and turning on the monitor after windows boots up - will fuss with it some more.

I just borrowed another dual-link DVI cable to test.. but there are no dummy holes for the DVI-I pins on the Catleap plug so it won't fit aargh. The cable I'm using currently is the one from the box. It's clearly a dual-link DVI cable, but who knows the quality.

Will the monitor display lower modes (without scaling) or just go blank? Also can it display lower modes over a single-link cable or is that also a no-go? Just hoping to figure out what things I might be able to try.


----------



## Remix65

my previous 6870 and i think even my current 6970 have the dvi labels backwards.

my motherboard does not support dual link but my 30" monitor will work at 1028x768 and lower resolutions. the zr30w that doesnt have a scaler.

when i got the monitor i had the guy from craigslist bring it to me at work but couldnt test it because the best card at work was only some high end nvidia 7900xyz. so i just bought it without testing it until i got home and plugged it in my 5670 and it took off...


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quentin*
> 
> Got my Catleap setup today! It came with NO dead pixels and NO bright pixels and the backlight is pretty even. I'm a happy, happy camper. It did come a bit damaged however, the silver back part is broken and wobbling at the top. I'm not even mad though, it's behind the monitor, and it's nothing a little gorilla glue won't fix! The DVI port is also pretty loose and finicky, but again, it works flawlessly so I am more than content with my purchase.
> My God, this IPS sh**s all over my TN Samsung ToC. I hated that POS, garbage viewing angles, and the power button was touch sensitive, but was impossible to see in the dark.
> Now let's oc this baby.


Congrats. Did you get a model 2B or 2C and from whom did you order?


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Congrats. Did you get a model 2B or 2C and from whom did you order?


Please post this info to the Catleap club as well!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club


----------



## quentin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Congrats. Did you get a model 2B or 2C and from whom did you order?


I think a 2C, it has speakers


----------



## PearlJammzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quentin*
> 
> I think a 2C, it has speakers


Having speakers doesn't mean it's a 2C or a 2B. Look at the serial on the monitor/box and let us know please







.


----------



## quentin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> Having speakers doesn't mean it's a 2C or a 2B. Look at the serial on the monitor/box and let us know please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Q270SE2C from dream-seller


----------



## Glacian22

Has anyone tried overclocking a Crossover yet, or are the people who ordered one still waiting on them?


----------



## PearlJammzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quentin*
> 
> Q270SE2C from dream-seller


Awesome! Thank you!

This is the model with or without speakers?


----------



## herbyscrub

I ordered a Catleap from dcsamsungmall on the night of 3/11 and it's already out for delivery today, 3/13, to NYC. Unbelievable lol. Hoping for something without too many dead pixels....


----------



## quentin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> Awesome! Thank you!
> This is the model with or without speakers?


With speakers


----------



## PearlJammzz

Ya, dumb question. I just realised that you already told us this. I didn't get back to the thread before you responded lol. Thank you for the info though!


----------



## Elanzer

So I just received my Catleap Q270 SE.

All was good until I started trying to drive the panel above 60hz. It seems 69hz is the highest I could get before getting lines / garbage across the screen, so it seems I'm not blessed with one of those that can do 97hz.

I changed my settings to be similar to Toastyx's just to try it out since I saw that he had mentioned switching vertical back porch to achieve higher frequency. In the midst of fooling around with it I managed to get the panel to start burning-in whatever was on it, but eventually it would go away. I deleted the EDID information since I forgot to screenshot the defaults, deleted the monitor profile, reconnected it and let it redetect and then simply set it to 67hz.

67hz seems fine, but some websites and such seem to.. shimmer like a CRT monitor at 50hz. The blue background on this site for example, is shimmering like all hell.


----------



## Drakenxile

quick question are the Catleaps better quality then the shimian? Since i'll be buying 4 of these i might be able to strike a deal with one of the sellers on Ebay


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbyscrub*
> 
> I ordered a Catleap from dcsamsungmall on the night of 3/11 and it's already out for delivery today, 3/13, to NYC. Unbelievable lol. Hoping for something without too many dead pixels....


I ordered one from him last night, hopefully I will get the same level of service and have it here by Friday.


----------



## jdmathew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeyea*
> 
> Ordered my Catleap Q270 from dream-seller on 3/5, it arrived yesterday in the US on 3/12. Now I'm struggling to get anything other than a blank screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a bit paranoid when opening up the box since it looked (from signs of wear) like it might have been previously opened up form the bottom (without breaking the top seal) and taped back up. Also the clear wrap cover had been cut out on the base stand where the neck fits in, and also had been cut on the back of the monitor so that the input jacks could be accessed. Can anyone confirm if this is how they all come new?
> I guess the good news is that when the monitor is on (backlight on) showing a blank black screen, there are no bright dead pixels :/ Bad news is that I can't get a picture to show. I've tried two cards - a 8600 GT and a 4670 HD, both of which say they support dual-link DVI on all DVI ports in their card specs. I only have the DVI cable that came with the monitor to test. Once I was able to get a picture out of the 8600 GT (didn't notice any dead black pixels too..), but that was a fleeting moment and it refuses to do it again. Curiously the time I got it to work, it was first showing up blank. When I plugged in a second DVI monitor into the second port, the catleap flashed as if it were switching modes and then the image popped up. I've tried every combination of 1-2 monitors / jacks / settings since then but no luck.
> Can anyone say what happens if you send a lower resolution signal to the monitor (without GPU scaling) or turn down the refresh rate below 60 Hz? Does anyone have suggestions about which DVI timings are most likely to work? I'd like to send an easier signal down the cable, but dunno if that should work or not. I'm a bit worried that the monitor seems to blank out on other people when they push their refresh rate past 60 Hz (I got a C model). Worried that mine has the same problem but can't even get to 60 Hz..


Hey AEYEA, Please let me know what you find. I am having the same problems. I have an HDMI--->DVI adapter. I can connect my PS3 to another HD monitor using the Dual DVI cable but when I try the same cable setup into the Yamakasi Q270 SE, all I get is a black screen. The same thing happens when I try to connect an apple mini PC to the monitor using the HDMI-->DVI adapter. The screen is powering fine though because I can see the power light go green and the backlighting, but all I get is a black screen. No OSD, flickering, no image.


----------



## zhoulander

Guys, if you are buying the base model without the scaler (only the dual-link DVI input), you cannot use an HDMI source.
The base model without the scaler *requires* a dual-link DVI source, be it directly from a video card, or through an active displayport to dual-link DVI adapter.

A PS3 with an HDMI->DVI adapter will NOT work on the base model without a scaler.


----------



## jdmathew

Anyone have success getting a picture with the Catleap Q270 using an HDMI-->DVI adapter (using the included Dual DVI cable)? Say from a PS3 or Apple Mini PC, etc? I want to test my Q270SE2C but I don't have my Kepler GPU (or any yet). I do get a powered, backlit, blank black screen, but no image. Please advise, I need to know if it's working ASAP so as not to go past return limits. Thanks!


----------



## jdmathew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> Guys, if you are buying the base model without the scaler (only the dual-link DVI input), you cannot use an HDMI source.
> The base model without the scaler *requires* a dual-link DVI source, be it directly from a video card, or through an active displayport to dual-link DVI adapter.
> A PS3 with an HDMI->DVI adapter will NOT work on the base model without a scaler.


THANKS my friend! I should have expected that. No scaler= Dual DVI sources only. In that case, my Catleap Q270SE2C is pretty nice. I too got it with a broken back arch. A see a few bright pixels on the far right but hard to see. I cannot check for dead until I hook it up to a Dual DVI source.

I still feel it's a good deal ($375 shipped from Ebay - Greensum)


----------



## Elanzer

I'd just like to point out that the shimmering is completely gone now. Monitor must have been in "shock" from me trying to overdrive it above 67hz. Everything is great now. Panel is excellent for gaming, ghosting is equal to a 2ms GtG samsung LCD TN panel I have here, and far less ghosting than a 5ms GtG ASUS LED TN panel I have. This is probably best technology purchase of the year for me.


----------



## Solmors

What is the difference between the Q270 SE and normal Q270?

Edit: I think it might be that it dosn't have the speakers. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## aeyea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew*
> 
> Hey AEYEA, Please let me know what you find. I am having the same problems. I have an HDMI--->DVI adapter. I can connect my PS3 to another HD monitor using the Dual DVI cable but when I try the same cable setup into the Yamakasi Q270 SE, all I get is a black screen. The same thing happens when I try to connect an apple mini PC to the monitor using the HDMI-->DVI adapter. The screen is powering fine though because I can see the power light go green and the backlighting, but all I get is a black screen. No OSD, flickering, no image.


SOLVED. Thanks to some tips from Hardforum. I had to crack open my case and reseat the ribbon cable that went from the controller board to the LCD. I shuffed and pressed on a couple things.. and not very much at all.. so I'm not entirely sure what it was, but I mostly messed around with the place where the display cable plugs into the LCD's circuitry on the top part of the screen. I peeled back the tape carefully, then tried to reseat the plug (even though it seemed fine already). I checked the display before putting everything back together and was honestly shocked that it worked. Now everything is back together and I have a 100% dead-pixel free screen. Not sure how I should mark that in the survey









In your case.. I might try to see if a dual-link DVI cable from a regular modern graphics card DVI port might work first. I had some other problems (flickering) when driving the monitor through an HDMI->dual-DVI cable, though I didn't try that for very long. Opening up the case slowly and carefully is kind of a pain.


----------



## aeyea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew*
> 
> THANKS my friend! I should have expected that. No scaler= Dual DVI sources only. In that case, my Catleap Q270SE2C is pretty nice. I too got it with a broken back arch. A see a few bright pixels on the far right but hard to see. I cannot check for dead until I hook it up to a Dual DVI source.
> I still feel it's a good deal ($375 shipped from Ebay - Greensum)


I have the basic model Q270 SE2C. Speaking of no scaler, the strange thing is when I set the resolution to something low and go into NVidia control panel for various options I get this:

-> Use NVIDIA scaling: this works obviously and blows up the image to full screen
-> Use my display's built in scaling: this also works and blows up the image to full screen.. why?
-> Do not scale: this results in a small image and black borders

so I dunno maybe the control panel is lying to me, and it falls back to the GPU scaler if something doesn't work.


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> Guys, if you are buying the base model without the scaler (only the dual-link DVI input), you cannot use an HDMI source.
> The base model without the scaler *requires* a dual-link DVI source, be it directly from a video card, or through an active displayport to dual-link DVI adapter.
> A PS3 with an HDMI->DVI adapter will NOT work on the base model without a scaler.


So which model of the Q27 has the scaler?


----------



## Elg4r

I received the Shimian from Dreamseller yesterday. Perfect condition and no dead pixels!
However I do hear a slight high pitched noise on some web pages. Mainly those with white backgrounds - does anyone have similar issues? Changing the brightness doesn't seem to make much difference.
I have heard that some people have similar issues with hazro's in the uk - when I maximise this picture for example: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/238/200006resolutionprimertab3.png it's quite loud.


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elg4r*
> 
> However I do hear a slight high pitched noise on some web pages. Mainly those with white backgrounds - does anyone have similar issues? Changing the brightness doesn't seem to make much difference.


I'm still not entirely convinced it's safe to run these at 110v. If the adapter was designed for 220v it may work, but it could be running them out of tolerance (since at half the voltage you're doing twice as much current, which means it needs to be able to absorb more heat in the design).

Anyone have a good photo of the adapter?

Edit: I mention this because the noise/brightness thing sounds like a power issue.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> I'm still not entirely convinced it's safe to run these at 110v. If the adapter was designed for 220v it may work, but it could be running them out of tolerance (since at half the voltage you're doing twice as much current, which means it needs to be able to absorb more heat in the design).
> Anyone have a good photo of the adapter?


You may have twice the current, but power usage (wattage), and thus heat that needs to be dissipated, remains the same.


----------



## nylith

I'm having an issue with my Catleap Q270 which just arrived.

It came with the Korean power adapter for the DC converter, which was to be expected. I plugged in a US power cable, and set up my monitor. However, the LED light on the monitor and the power brick just keep blinking red.

If I unplug everything, and just plug the brick into AC (and not into the monitor), the brick LED lights up green. However, once I plug in the DC plug to the monitor, the monitor and the brick start blinking red. It doesn't matter if the DVI cable is plugged in.

I've tried it with 2 different US power cords; with the DVI cable they sent and one of my own, and on the two different DVI outputs of my video card between various stages of PC being on/off/rebooted. No different - the monitor's display never lights up at all.

It is worth nothing that Windows 7 notices that the monitor is attached (I have a second monitor hooked up which allows me to change display settings to troubleshoot), and Windows correctly identifies the Catleap's native resolution.

Any ideas? Is it an issue with the DC adapter, or the monitor? The DC adapter is a Welltronics WTS-2405W. IT says input is 110-240V AC, 50/60Hz, 1.5A - which should be fine. Output is labeled as 24V DC, 5.0A.

Here are some pictures of the adapter:


----------



## votum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> I'm still not entirely convinced it's safe to run these at 110v. If the adapter was designed for 220v it may work, but it could be running them out of tolerance (since at half the voltage you're doing twice as much current, which means it needs to be able to absorb more heat in the design).
> Anyone have a good photo of the adapter?
> Edit: I mention this because the noise/brightness thing sounds like a power issue.


It says 110-240 on it, never seen a power brick that didn't to be honest.

Also, Just got my catleap today no tempered glass version from green-sum. It is flawless, ran dead pixel tests and I am in love with this thing. Too bad I just sold my 6870s and am using a 460 until kepler comes but meh, 1gb should be fine for light gaming. I am so stoked, will throw up some photos after i finish putting together my new desk


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> You may have twice the current, but power usage (wattage), and thus heat that needs to be dissipated, remains the same.


That's not entirely correct (yes it is in an ohm's law V=IR kind of way), but more specifically, at a higher current you may have more heat losses when using thinner wire. A thin enough wire can become a resistor and therefore add extra load and overheat or burn up/short.

This is why cables are rated for a specific amperage, so they don't heat up and cause a fire.

Also, is SK power 50hz or 60hz? Depending on the transformers used a slight mismatch of frequency could cause issues. We need somebody with some circuit experience to open up their power brick.

Edit: Okay, thanks to the photo from nylith I can put my worries to rest. Thank you sir! Looks all good. As long as everyone's adapter says 110-220 and 50/60 you're safe. Just wanted to get that out there.


----------



## nylith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Edit: Okay, thanks to the photo from nylith I can put my worries to rest. Thank you sir! Looks all good. As long as everyone's adapter says 110-220 and 50/60 you're safe. Just wanted to get that out there.


Yes, my photo should end the theoretical debate on the usage of 110v with the adapter. Now I just need to figure out what is wrong with my particular monitor/adapter.


----------



## metal409

Looking like they may have switched power bricks, because the one pictured in the first page of the thread, lists only 230v. I did a quick search and found some documentation on it and it was listed as 230v from the mfg, not wide range.

Pulled from the thread:


Link to MFG spec's on above adapter:
FPS0120-05A

More than likely even the above adapter is fine, they may not list it as wide range because of the market it's made for. Worst thing is the brick will be smoked.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Looking like they may have switched power bricks, because the one pictured in the first page of the thread, lists only 230v. I did a quick search and found some documentation on it and it was listed as 230v from the mfg, not wide range.
> Pulled from the thread:
> 
> Link to MFG spec's on above adapter:
> FPS0120-05A


Interesting - this looks like the exact same one from the Crossover review that's been linked in here several times. Really wish one person who's ordered one would get theirs so we can see what to expect...

If the crossovers do in fact come with this power brick, will that be an issue?

Here's the review for reference: http://techinsight.tistory.com/tag/Cross%20Over%2027Q%20LED-P


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Looking like they may have switched power bricks, because the one pictured in the first page of the thread, lists only 230v. I did a quick search and found some documentation on it and it was listed as 230v from the mfg, not wide range.


The Shimian and the Catleap come with different power bricks. The one from the first page is from the Shimian. The Catleap comes with the Welltronics adapter.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> The Shimian and the Catleap come with different power bricks. The one from the first page is from the Shimian. The Catleap comes with the Welltronics adapter.


Yeah, I just looked over the first page more closely. I was going to post exactly what you said, lol. Reading > Me. Looking like Crossover and Shimian both use the Frontek adapter.


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Looking like they may have switched power bricks, because the one pictured in the first page of the thread, lists only 230v. I did a quick search and found some documentation on it and it was listed as 230v from the mfg, not wide range.
> Pulled from the thread:
> 
> Link to MFG spec's on above adapter:
> FPS0120-05A
> More than likely even the above adapter is fine, they may not list it as wide range because of the market it's made for. Worst thing is the brick will be smoked.


Aha! that would explain why I had a vague memory of seeing a 220/240 one being shipped with these monitors (apologies for not re-reading the previous 230 pages again, thanks go to metal409







).

Anyway, I do LCD repair and considering how touchy they are with even just one bad capacitor (voltage ripple), the idea of wonky power going into them makes me nervous. If I end up with a 220v adapter I'll probably buy a step up transformer for it just to be safe. I'd definitely prefer to lose a power brick or transformer rather than any logic components in the screen.

By the way, as a side note, most LCDs that fail do so because of capacitor plague in the power board, which is normally integrated into the case assembly. Since these units have an external power brick, chances of the unit lasting is actually much higher! Downside is finding a replacement adapter ;P


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Aha! that would explain why I had a vague memory of seeing a 220/240 one being shipped with these monitors (apologies for not re-reading the previous 230 pages again, thanks go to metal409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Anyway, I do LCD repair and considering how touchy they are with even just one bad capacitor (voltage ripple), the idea of wonky power going into them makes me nervous. If I end up with a 220v adapter I'll probably buy a step up transformer for it just to be safe. I'd definitely prefer to lose a power brick or transformer rather than any logic components in the screen.
> By the way, as a side note, most LCDs that fail do so because of capacitor plague in the power board, which is normally integrated into the case assembly. Since these units have an external power brick, chances of the unit lasting is actually much higher! Downside is finding a replacement adapter ;P


Trusting your opinion here... which transformer would you recommend? I'm pretty wet behind the ears when it comes to electrical and it looks like the Crossover I plan on getting will have the 220v (assumption made).


----------



## larrydavid

Is anyone interested in the PCBANK 3VIEW pb2700? It's another 27" korean IPS monitor, but it has better response times than the acheiva and catleap.

http://www.playwares.com/xe/20531018


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Trusting your opinion here... which transformer would you recommend? I'm pretty wet behind the ears when it comes to electrical and it looks like the Crossover I plan on getting will have the 220v (assumption made).


Nothing fancy I would guess. Any international voltage converter should be fine as long as it meets the wattage requirements for continuous use.

I found a couple on Amazon that should work. They're Chinese made so I can't speak for overall quality, but the things to look for: support for 110/115/120v input with a standard NEMA-5-15 plug (3 prong standard US plug), and an output that supports either a NEMA-5-15 plug or the SK plug.

These two seem to fit the bill, this one and this one, and they're 200w rated, which should cover the 120w rating of the adapter.


----------



## utnorris

Got my tracking info. Hopefully it will be here before the weekend since it is coming Fedex. Dcsamsungmall shipped less than 24 hours. Who knows, maybe I will get a 2B since he hasn't sold a lot of them like the other sellers.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Based on the google translated version of that web page, that model uses the same panel as the Crossover, so it should be similar to the rest of them. Where did you find test results for the Catleap & Achieva?


Comparison of response times: http://down.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/53/880/046/fdac7f4b97dbe8c01002fb0bd7a3e0b8.jpg

Contrast on PB2700


Contrast on Catleap


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Comparison of response times: http://down.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/53/880/046/fdac7f4b97dbe8c01002fb0bd7a3e0b8.jpg


Interesting! It's an extremely minor difference, almost marginal (9ish vs 11/13ish), but I'd love to see the Crossover's results to see if it's similar to the Achieva\Shimian or the 3VIEW. (Note that the Crossover listed at the bottom is a TN panel)


----------



## haccess

Contrast results on this page, believe it applies to both LED and LED-P Crossover models:


----------



## larrydavid

red-cap responded to me on ebay with this tidbit:

Hi
I have got the information for the S/N from the company
the B and C means the month when the monitor was made
A-January
B-February
C-March

thank you
choi


----------



## Rushnerd

Besides the obvious non-AG coating glass panel difference, has anyone done any comparisons between these Korean panels and the HP ZR2740w? I dropped $500 on mine and am very happy, but I'd like to know how it holds up to these.

At the very least the stand is steller.


----------



## Tea1023

lads whats the story with the 2B and 2C? ive looked through the FAQ but nothing pops up. is it to do with OCing the frequency? which is better?


----------



## necriss

2B - max of 103hz (limited by 400mhz ramdac) might be even higher.
2C - max of 67hz


----------



## donnydorko

someone clear this up for me, i haven't kept track for a few days. We now are seeing 2 versions of the catleap correct? one which can overclock the hz to 103 and another which only hits 67 correct? does anyone know which versions dream seller and green sum are selling? or is it a mix and match.

Also any word on the crossovers overclocking potential.


----------



## Geglamash

They're all selling the 2C version now, which indicates (the 2C) that the monitor was produced in the month of March.
Those who were first to order received the OCing 2B's.


----------



## L D4WG

*Crossover 27Q MLED - available SOON!*

*Deluxe model with speakers. Input : HDMI,DVI-DUAL,RGB X2,COMPONENT,PC AUDIO IN Output : PC AUDIO OUT, SPDIF. Full stand functionsVarient with HDMI*

I sent a message to dream-seller in regards to wether they were planning on stocking the Crossover with multiple inputs including HDMI, this was their response...

"Good morning!Thanks for your response.We are making a webpage of crossover 27Q MLED now, and it will be updated within this week. Would wait a few more days and check it again by then, please?If you have any other question, or if you are looking for a new product, please feel free to ask. We'd like to help you out as far as we can. Thanks again. Have a good day!"


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> *CROSSOVER Varient with HDMI available SOON!*
> I sent a message to dream-seller in regards to wether they were planning on stocking the Crossover with multiple inputs including HDMI, this was their response...
> "Good morning!Thanks for your response.We are making a webpage of crossover 27Q MLED now, and it will be updated within this week. Would wait a few more days and check it again by then, please?If you have any other question, or if you are looking for a new product, please feel free to ask. We'd like to help you out as far as we can. Thanks again. Have a good day!"


Cool, but I bet it'll be pushing $500. Still not too shabby, but not as amazing of a deal (unless of course that model OCs).


----------



## alricking

QUOTE "someone clear this up for me, i haven't kept track for a few days. We now are seeing 2 versions of the catleap correct? one which can overclock the hz to 103 and another which only hits 67 correct? does anyone know which versions dream seller and green sum are selling? or is it a mix and match.

Also any word on the crossovers overclocking potential."

HOW did people manage to overclock to 103hz? I thought 100hz was the max..is the 103hz monitor catleap?


----------



## necriss

You can mess with timings but overall its limited to 400mhz pixel clock which is the ramdac on modern gfx cards.


----------



## Geglamash

I ordered a CrossOver earlier today, and contacted dream-seller about dead pixel checking.
Since that whole idea caught on _quite_ quick, they now charge a $25 fee for checking.
Well worth it, just thought I'd let everyone else know.


----------



## jcamp6336

Is the screen on the Crossover glossy finish? pictures look like it might be matte?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcamp6336*
> 
> Is the screen on the Crossover glossy finish? pictures look like it might be matte?


I believe it's glossy. You can see the reflection in this photo:


----------



## MenacingTuba

All models are glossy. I guess some one should start a Crossover club thread


----------



## Horo

Pulled the trigger on Crossover LED-P last night from dream-seller, got an email few hours ago from ebay saying marked as shipped but no tracking number. I can't wait....


----------



## Superhuman

For those who ordered from green-sum, how long did it take you to get tracking info?


----------



## Demented

Has anyone that paid extra for a seller to check their monitor, received it yet? I'm interested to see if/how the package was opened, as I think the sellers are saying they will check, but that leaves them open for other issues sine you then receive the monitor in an _*opened*_ box, which is contrary to the listing.


----------



## Rizyn

Just ordered the Crossover 27Q LED from dream-seller. I won't be using the pivot or height adjustment (have about 17.5" height clearance, hope it fits) so i figure I'll use it towards the $25 fee to get it checked for dead pixel. I'm also running HD4890 so I'm not sure if it will even output, but I'm hoping it will. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## royalkilla408

People who get the Crossover reviews please. Does anyone know if the picture quality on all 3 are the same? Thanks. Thinking of getting the Crossover now since Catleap wont "overclock" anymore =(


----------



## Vengance[01]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superhuman*
> 
> For those who ordered from green-sum, how long did it take you to get tracking info?


Mine was ordered Sunday night and mine has still not shipped yet. I wish I would have used another seller, but oh well. I can wait.


----------



## Superhuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengance[01]*
> 
> Mine was ordered Sunday night and mine has still not shipped yet. I wish I would have used another seller, but oh well. I can wait.


I ordered Monday afternoon. Yeah, would've been nice to get it shipped out within 24 hrs like some people are getting, especially when 2-5 days delivery is advertised, but like you said, I can wait.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Does anyone know if the picture quality on all 3 are the same?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2020#post_16689214

I summarized the reviews from the Korean site Playwares in the above post. The units they received all had nearly identical performance.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superhuman*
> 
> For those who ordered from green-sum, how long did it take you to get tracking info?


Took 3 or 4 days and I had to message him to get tracking.


----------



## newpc

got my monitor today gents. loving it, no dead pixels and ive never had a problem with blackight bleeding so cant judge that.

the monitor does seem to tilt on the right abit, a new stand should take care of that.


----------



## eduardmc

Guys i'm afraid this news has hit slickdeal.net, soon this monitors will be a dead deal. Order your monitor without thinking right now cause soon they'll be out of stock.


----------



## jbuschdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Guys i'm afraid this news has hit slickdeal.net, soon this monitors will be a dead deal. Order your monitor without thinking right now cause soon they'll be out of stock.


I doubt they're going to go out of stock. Green-sum sold like 100 Catleaps in the course of a few days. According to them the C in the serial number stands for "Built in March". I bought mine on the 4th of March and received a C serial number. Meaning it had been built for maybe 4 days. So they're building these to keep up with supply.

I'm looking into these DIY Taobao screens now... just because the enclosures are so much better than any of these retail displays.

The screens are also not rare, LG makes these 27" panels, they're binned. The higher quality ones go to Apple/Dell. The rest go through these routes...


----------



## Phinominal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbuschdev*
> 
> I doubt they're going to go out of stock. Green-sum sold like 100 Catleaps in the course of a few days.


you underestimate the slickdeal effect. I remember when the touchpads went on a firesale, I swear...every website SD linked to was basically under a DDOS attack.

they may not go OOS but prices will rise with higher demands.

Just my 2c


----------



## jbuschdev

That would happen if the Dell U2711 suddenly went on sale for $350, which is essentially what happened with the HP Touchpad.

But not because some Korean resellers are selling displays that retail $250 in Korea for $400. The lack of a decent warranty, risks of bad displays, etc. are going to turn off most people from the impulse buy that was the HP Touchpad.

Slickdeals is mostly full of people just hording and flipping for a profit. These you can't really horde, but who knows. I've seen people pawning monoprice stuff on craigslist at 500% markup.


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phinominal*
> 
> you underestimate the slickdeal effect. I remember when the touchpads went on a firesale, I swear...every website SD linked to was basically under a DDOS attack.
> they may not go OOS but prices will rise with higher demands.
> Just my 2c


Unless there is some kind of collusion between sellers, I doubt that the price would be affected much unless supplies get tight. Regardless, while slickdeals people love a bargain and will accept second tier quality to save a buck, they seem pretty risk averse. The chance of having to waste $100 returning their bargain monitor and the lack of a warranty will scare many away.


----------



## eduardmc

this is my reply in slickdeal

Has been discussed but never posted as a thread. This are selling like hotcake, i notice one seller sold more than 100 unit in one day. The units comes with one year warranty which you have to pay shipping back (around $100) and still is cheaper than buying the dell model or hp model. Squaretrade cover this monitor $58 for 3 year warranty which still comes out cheaper than buying other brand. This is one of the hottest deal of this year $370 monitor highest quality ips, 2560x1400 resolution, no input lag unlike other models, no AG coating, nice looking monitors. I have a samsung 120hz 1080p 950D which i paid $650 a few month ago. After using this monitor the different is night and day, Sold my samsung and haven't look back.

Is your loss if you think this is not a hot deal cause this is what might happen
1) monitor will be out of stock soon
2) they will raise the price on it to make more profit (sellers are only making around $20-$40 profit per unit)
3) Company will switch to a lower grade display and that'll be the end of the cheap ips screen. Since the units at the beginning where able to overclock to 100hz, now the new units are using a different board only capable of 67hz.

you can ask the 3000 post in overclock. Who is NOT satisfied or have receive a DOA monitor from the sellers. I bet no one will reply you,

In the vote, there only one DOA mention and it was user fault that did not work with his videocard, after upgrading videocard everything worked fine.


----------



## stormchaser

any idea where to get these in korea? i have a friend over there, he can buy one and bring it with him. only thing is i have to give him the exact link online to shop from as he doesnt know much abt computer/electronic stuff.


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> this is my reply in slickdeal
> Has been discussed but never posted as a thread. This are selling like hotcake, i notice one seller sold more than 100 unit in one day. The units comes with one year warranty which you have to pay shipping back (around $100) and still is cheaper than buying the dell model or hp model. Squaretrade cover this monitor $58 for 3 year warranty which still comes out cheaper than buying other brand. This is one of the hottest deal of this year $370 monitor highest quality ips, 2560x1400 resolution, no input lag unlike other models, no AG coating, nice looking monitors. I have a samsung 120hz 1080p 950D which i paid $650 a few month ago. After using this monitor the different is night and day, Sold my samsung and haven't look back.
> Is your loss if you think this is not a hot deal cause this is what might happen
> 1) monitor will be out of stock soon
> 2) they will raise the price on it to make more profit (sellers are only making around $20-$40 profit per unit)
> 3) Company will switch to a lower grade display and that'll be the end of the cheap ips screen. Since the units at the beginning where able to overclock to 100hz, now the new units are using a different board only capable of 67hz.
> you can ask the 3000 post in overclock. Who is NOT satisfied or have receive a DOA monitor from the sellers. I bet no one will reply you,
> In the vote, there only one DOA mention and it was user fault that did not work with his videocard, after upgrading videocard everything worked fine.


Highly speculative. I'm sure a lot of people jumped on this deal early thinking the price would quickly go up, but it went way down instead. It's a good deal (if I weren't saving for something else I would have jumped on the deal, myself, and I may yet, which is why I continue to follow this thread), but it's still a gamble. The defect rate out of the box is hovering around 20%, which is pretty horrible, IMO, and we don't know how these will fare long term.

What you are getting is a bare-bones monitor with nice IPS panel, but cheap plastics and no scaler (which may be good if you are a gamer, though I've seen at lest one video showing this monitor lagging behind a Dell with a scaler :shrug, a single input, a high defect rate, no manufacturer's warranty and that you'll have to send back to Korea at your own expense if it arrives DOA. I'd say this deal is best for people who are cheap by choice rather than necessity. If you buy one of these because it's all you can afford and then you have to ship it back to S. Korea, you're pretty screwed. Again, I'm not taking a dump on this deal, I just think a balanced assessment is in order.


----------



## araman

Has anyone received their monitor (any model) from dcsamsungmall yet? Curious to know how they have been packaging compared to the other 2.

Thanks.


----------



## utnorris

Demand has been going up for some time now. I don't see the prices going up much, maybe 10% which still makes it a good deal. Some of the dealers will probably opt for higher sales over bigger profits which should keep the price relatively low.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Guys i'm afraid this news has hit slickdeal.net, soon this monitors will be a dead deal. Order your monitor without thinking right now cause soon they'll be out of stock.


Not too worried, that thread has -1 rating on SD, so the risk appears to be too much for that community. All the better for us


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opcow*
> 
> Highly speculative. I'm sure a lot of people jumped on this deal early thinking the price would quickly go up, but it went way down instead. It's a good deal (if I weren't saving for something else I would have jumped on the deal, myself, and I may yet, which is why I continue to follow this thread), but it's still a gamble. The defect rate out of the box is hovering around 20%, which is pretty horrible, IMO, and we don't know how these will fare long term.
> What you are getting is a bare-bones monitor with nice IPS panel, but cheap plastics and no scaler (which may be good if you are a gamer, though I've seen at lest one video showing this monitor lagging behind a Dell with a scaler :shrug, a single input, a high defect rate, no manufacturer's warranty and that you'll have to send back to Korea at your own expense if it arrives DOA. I'd say this deal is best for people who are cheap by choice rather than necessity. If you buy one of these because it's all you can afford and then you have to ship it back to S. Korea, you're pretty screwed. Again, I'm not taking a dump on this deal, I just think a balanced assessment is in order.


So you rather pay $800 for the same screen but a dell brand or HP brand or $370 for this monitor. This deal is alot better price of the monitor plus $58 dollars 3 year warranty squaretrade ($429 price of monitor + warranty). Which defected rate are you talking about. Dead pixels getting one or two like people are reporting is defective? The monitor has 4million pixels if you didn't know. I have yet to see a monitor arriving DOA and monitor does come with Warranty, just like my sapphire videocard i use to have, warranty has to be shipped to china at owner expensive but people still buy sapphire videocards. This is an amazing deal and that is why in just 2 weeks has more than 3000 post. This aint has to do with being cheap , i expend $650 on a samsung 120hz monitor and having both side by side, this monitor keep the living crap out of my samsung monitor.


----------



## rubyconn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Has anyone received their monitor (any model) from dcsamsungmall yet? Curious to know how they have been packaging compared to the other 2.
> Thanks.


One guy ordered two monitors from him and both were thickly bubble wrapped. Another guy received his package without any bubble wrap at all and with cracks in the upper corners of the screen. (http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038441225&postcount=135)

I ordered a LED-P this morning. Hopefully I'll get my bubbles too.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> So you rather pay $800 for the same screen but a dell brand or HP brand or $370 for this monitor. This deal is alot better price of the monitor plus $58 dollars 3 year warranty squaretrade ($429 price of monitor + warranty). Which defected rate are you talking about. Dead pixels getting one or two like people are reporting is defective? The monitor has 4million pixels if you didn't know. I have yet to see a monitor arriving DOA and monitor does come with Warranty, just like my sapphire videocard i use to have, warranty has to be shipped to china at owner expensive but people still buy sapphire videocards. This is an amazing deal and that is why in just 2 weeks has more than 3000 post. This aint has to do with being cheap , i expend $650 on a samsung 120hz monitor and having both side by side, this monitor keep the living crap out of my samsung monitor.


People weigh risk differently, lots of people would simply have nothing to do with spending $400 to have an off-brand monitor shipped internationally regardless of a positive track record or deal value. Some people will pay higher prices+taxes to buy a monitor from Fry's or Best Buy, and pay extra for the store's extended service warranty that they'll probably never use. Not much reason to try and convince them otherwise, everyone values things in different ways for different reasons.


----------



## PearlJammzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubyconn*
> 
> One guy ordered two monitors from him and both were thickly bubble wrapped. Another guy received his package without any bubble wrap at all and with cracks in the upper corners of the screen. (http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038441225&postcount=135)
> I ordered a LED-P this morning. Hopefully I'll get my bubbles too.


Nice avatar...bro.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubyconn*
> 
> One guy ordered two monitors from him and both were thickly bubble wrapped. Another guy received his package without any bubble wrap at all and with cracks in the upper corners of the screen. (http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038441225&postcount=135)
> I ordered a LED-P this morning. Hopefully I'll get my bubbles too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> People weigh risk differently, lots of people would simply have nothing to do with spending $400 to have an off-brand monitor shipped internationally regardless of a positive track record or deal value. Some people will pay higher prices+taxes to buy a monitor from Fry's or Best Buy, and pay extra for the store's extended service warranty that they'll probably never use. Not much reason to try and convince them otherwise, everyone values things in different ways for different reasons.


Good point









This has nothing to do with this but would like to say that i have a friend and he wanted to buy a TV. I told him that the same TV is cheaper in amazon $700 less. He's fighting with me the tv in bestbuy is better because it cost more. After arguing with him, i let him expend his money on the same tv from best buy...... go figure


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> So you rather pay $800 for the same screen but a dell brand or HP brand or $370 for this monitor. This deal is alot better price of the monitor plus $58 dollars 3 year warranty squaretrade ($429 price of monitor + warranty). Which defected rate are you talking about. Dead pixels getting one or two like people are reporting is defective? The monitor has 4million pixels if you didn't know. I have yet to see a monitor arriving DOA and monitor does come with Warranty, just like my sapphire videocard i use to have, warranty has to be shipped to china at owner expensive but people still buy sapphire videocards. This is an amazing deal and that is why in just 2 weeks has more than 3000 post.


I think if you read what I wrote you'll see that I like the deal and (as I said) I would jump on it if I weren't saving for something else. I don't think it's for everyone. A potential buyer should look at the negatives as well as the positives and consider the consequences if things go wrong. Also, although I know you think everyone who has bought one has been happy, I'm pretty sure a few people were somewhat disappointed. If I were the guy with 4 or 5 dead pixels together in one spot, I know I would be. It's a gamble, and gambling is fine if you can afford it, but some people will prefer a little less monitor and a little more peace of mind.

The defect rate number is based on the poll. Yes, I am aware of how many pixels 2560 * 1440 comes to. If I have dead pixels on my screen my disappointment is not really going to be assuaged by the numbers, but I do understand the statistical probabilities.
Quote:


> This aint has to do with being cheap , i expend $650 on a samsung 120hz monitor and having both side by side, this monitor keep the living crap out of my samsung monitor.


It is being cheap, because you could have bought an Apple Cinema Display with a good domestic warranty (probably, depending on where you live) and a very low probability of defects. And if you had even one dead pixel you could probably return it, no questions asked. But since you have a $650 monitor along side the Korean import I assume you are being cheap by choice.


----------



## the337

I've been trying to follow this thread but it's pretty tough keeping up. Could someone summarize for me what people have been saying about the power brick and the different monitors? It seems like there's somewhat of a concern about it. Thanks!


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the337*
> 
> I've been trying to follow this thread but it's pretty tough keeping up. Could someone summarize for me what people have been saying about the power brick and the different monitors? It seems like there's somewhat of a concern about it. Thanks!


Agree with this. What's the most recent on 110Vac power bricks? I think the crossovers only come with 220Vac bricks?


----------



## jbuschdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the337*
> 
> I've been trying to follow this thread but it's pretty tough keeping up. Could someone summarize for me what people have been saying about the power brick and the different monitors? It seems like there's somewhat of a concern about it. Thanks!


Some displays have come with switching PSU's, others haven't. The ones that didn't list switching were still able to work on 110v input, so it's suspected internally they were still switching PSU's.

You can get replacements on eBay for $25 if you're concerned though.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Where's Bruce gone? We were working on getting this club sorted, I've compiled a spreadsheet so that we can have all the info available to us rather than going through the hundreds of pages lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please be patient with us, we should hopefully be sorted in the next couple few days*.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Sooooo 103hz catleap is no longer possible? That's ridiculous. You'd think they would just stick with the same components on the inside of their monitors and not change them on a monthly basis. That was a huge incentive for me to get one but i've been just waiting and to see what new information arises. Guess i'll have to wait and see if the Crossover can OC...


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Sooooo 103hz catleap is no longer possible? That's ridiculous. You'd think they would just stick with the same components on the inside of their monitors and not change them on a monthly basis. That was a huge incentive for me to get one but i've been just waiting and to see what new information arises. Guess i'll have to wait and see if the Crossover can OC...


They may have found that running the monitor @97hz + caused issues. No one has had the monitor long enough to find out if OCing it will have long term effects.


----------



## PearlJammzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> They may have found that running the monitor @97hz + caused issues. No one has had the monitor long enough to find out if OCing it will have long term effects.


That makes no sense. These don't run at that speed normally. They probably just found a better supply of parts. Most likely cheaper.


----------



## jayhawknative

I cancelled my order with green-sum yesterday (that I had placed Saturday morning) due to delays and placed it with dcsamsungmall. It shipped out hour later! I was just being impatient, and dcsamsungmall only had maybe 6 orders on his newest posting whereas green-sum got slammed, my order from saturday had almost dropped off of ebays history of the last 100 purchases!

Looks like it will arrive either Friday or Monday via FedEx, woohoo.

As for Slickdeals, mods will remove that message in short time, others have posted this and it's been removed because they aren't "known ebay sellers" (e.g. newegg). The SD effect is NOT going to be happening with this deal I assure you. On a related note, I did discover this deal because of a comment someone on SD made in a thread for another monitor, so I did come here by way of SD last week!


----------



## Chrisv006z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> I cancelled my order with green-sum yesterday (that I had placed Saturday morning) due to delays and placed it with dcsamsungmall. It shipped out hour later! I was just being impatient, and dcsamsungmall only had maybe 6 orders on his newest posting whereas green-sum got slammed, my order from saturday had almost dropped off of ebays history of the last 100 purchases!
> Looks like it will arrive either Friday or Monday via FedEx, woohoo.
> As for Slickdeals, mods will remove that message in short time, others have posted this and it's been removed because they aren't "known ebay sellers" (e.g. newegg). The SD effect is NOT going to be happening with this deal I assure you. On a related note, I did discover this deal because of a comment someone on SD made in a thread for another monitor, so I did come here by way of SD last week!


I am under the impression this isn't a 'deal' at all, are there any indications that they are going to stop selling these anytime soon? I hope not, I couldn't be more on the fence (I need 3x of them)...


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisv006z*
> 
> I am under the impression this isn't a 'deal' at all, are there any indications that they are going to stop selling these anytime soon? I hope not, I couldn't be more on the fence (I need 3x of them)...


It's not a deal. It started off with 2 sellers selling these monitors. When it got popular, other sellers jumped in. The reason its getting cheaper and cheaper is because these monitors only cost about $250 MSRP in Korea







Ahhh the luxury of having 90%+ of the LCD panels in the world manufactured in your backyard


----------



## the337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbuschdev*
> 
> Some displays have come with switching PSU's, others haven't. The ones that didn't list switching were still able to work on 110v input, so it's suspected internally they were still switching PSU's.
> You can get replacements on eBay for $25 if you're concerned though.


Could you help me understand what the concern about whether or not they're switching PSU's? I don't have a good grasp on electricity... I appreciate it


----------



## larrydavid

I've created a thread about the better spec'd 27" Korean IPS, the 3VIEW PB2700 http://www.overclock.net/t/1228729/better-27-ips-from-korea-pcbank-3view-pb2700 . It has better response times and contrast ratio than the Catleap and Achieva. Red-cap will be selling it soon.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Sooooo 103hz catleap is no longer possible? That's ridiculous. You'd think they would just stick with the same components on the inside of their monitors and not change them on a monthly basis. That was a huge incentive for me to get one but i've been just waiting and to see what new information arises. *Guess i'll have to wait and see if the Crossover can OC.*..


Ordered my Crossover last night. We'll see. Say's up to 75hz, I'm counting on it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> *Crossover 27Q MLED - available SOON!*
> 
> *Deluxe model with speakers. Input : HDMI,DVI-DUAL,RGB X2,COMPONENT,PC AUDIO IN Output : PC AUDIO OUT, SPDIF. Full stand functionsVarient with HDMI*
> 
> I sent a message to dream-seller in regards to wether they were planning on stocking the Crossover with multiple inputs including HDMI, this was their response...
> 
> "Good morning!Thanks for your response.We are making a webpage of crossover 27Q MLED now, and it will be updated within this week. Would wait a few more days and check it again by then, please?If you have any other question, or if you are looking for a new product, please feel free to ask. We'd like to help you out as far as we can. Thanks again. Have a good day!"


Nice.

This thread is massive now!


----------



## dakU

Anyone experienced black screen with his Catleap?


----------



## mahdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opcow*
> 
> It is being cheap, because you could have bought an Apple Cinema Display with a good domestic warranty (probably, depending on where you live) and a very low probability of defects. And if you had even one dead pixel you could probably return it, no questions asked. But since you have a $650 monitor along side the Korean import I assume you are being cheap by choice.


No way man, it's not just about cheap. It's the same monitor as the apple cinema display, just without the cool aluminum housing, and less than half the price. And $400 is expensive, just as a $1000 monitor is expensive. Even if $1k isn't a big deal for you, why spend $600 more if the aluminum housing doesn't appeal to you? Just pay the seller to double check the monitor before shipping it out if you're concerned. Cheap people don't gamble with $400 anyway.

Man I hope these korean ebay monitors drive elite monitor prices down so the display makers may want to introduce more pixel density or something for new models.


----------



## ughnook

The Canadian dollar is higher than the US dollar, but when making a purchase paypal charges more. The total is different from the ebay conversion. It is the opposite, instead of charging less than the US amount, paypal ends up charging more in Canadian dollars, is this a mistake?


----------



## MenacingTuba

These are better than the Apple Cinema Display.

The ACD costs 1000$+buying the adapters for you PC and its max contrast is <850:1 while these do 1000-1200:1, come with good default colours and will likely have better pixel response. But hey, because I am not cheap I am going to pay 60% more for an inferior product.


----------



## cingkrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ughnook*
> 
> The Canadian dollar is higher than the US dollar, but when making a purchase paypal charges more. The total is different from the ebay conversion. It is the opposite, instead of charging less than the US amount, paypal ends up charging more in Canadian dollars, is this a mistake?


The amount is greater when factoring in PayPal's commission that they charge for exchanging USD to CAD.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Anyone experienced black screen with his Catleap?


Black screen in what form.

i have experience rarely that i go and play BF3 and everything becomes black and does not shows up. i have to CTRL-alt-Delete for it to show something. but it has happen only once or twice since i got it.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> These are better than the Apple Cinema Display.
> The ACD costs 1000$+buying the adapters for you PC and its max contrast is <850:1 while these do 1000-1200:1, come with good default colours and will likely have better pixel response. But hey, because I am not cheap I am going to pay 60% more for an inferior product.


Wrong. These monitors use the same LG Display that is found in the Apple Cinema Display.


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I was looking at that too, but you got to make sure the orientation is right. Some of the reviews say it was backwards for their device.
> Plus, if you dont spend $25, you have to pay for shipping.


As a followup on that DVI-D cable, it DOES work for the Achieva and is plenty long enough.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HGLFDI/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

Only downside is the threads don't screw into the Achieva Shimian screen, they dont seem to be long enough with the heavy 90 degree block around the connector, but in my situation, they took all the strain off the distance of the 6 foot cable and I'm thrilled with it. Cable quality is good and it works where a lot of others don't seem to want to.

Just so people know.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Wrong. These monitors use the same LG Display that is found in the Apple Cinema Display.


With very different controllers...


----------



## dean_8486

I have the Hazro variant of this monitor (Uk version that uses the same screen) for the past year and it has been great, no faults or problems.
Here are some pics
Just started running at 85hz is there a way to confirm I am actually running this? thanks


----------



## richierich1212

Nice setup!!


----------



## Z06sc

Just got my monitor. Absolutely pristine condition. No Dead Pixel's, no Broken plastic, no scratches. SOME minor Back Light bleed on bottom right. But other then that... flawless.

Monitor: Yamakasi Catleap
Seller: dcsamsungmall
Shipped: On monday morning from korea. Recieved on wednesday in Upstate NY








price: $372

experience: Amazing. I may buy another...


----------



## dakU

Got mine to work. No dead pixels, and slight lightbleed that is barely noticeable.


----------



## Hatchet

Ordered mine on March 8th. Just shipped today -_-

Date Status Post office/Airport Details
19:32 14-Mar-2012 Posting/Collection BUSANJIN
Posting office zip code : 614013
Destination country : U.S.A
03:50 15-Mar-2012 Arrival at outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z06sc*
> 
> Just got my monitor. Absolutely pristine condition. No Dead Pixel's, no Broken plastic, no scratches. SOME minor Back Light bleed on bottom right. But other then that... flawless.
> Monitor: Yamakasi Catleap
> Seller: dcsamsungmall
> Shipped: On monday morning from korea. Recieved on wednesday in Upstate NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price: $372
> experience: Amazing. I may buy another...


when did you pay

looks like the ny and cali guys receive them quick. midwest guys another day or 2 later.


----------



## stormchaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Got mine to work. No dead pixels, and slight lightbleed that is barely noticeable.


what came out to be the problem?


----------



## jagz

Has anyone ordered a Crossover?

Who wants to make the club?









( so we can take the crossover talk elsewhere xD )


----------



## Monocog007

Just got my Achieva today! No dead pixels!

All i have to say is WOW. This thing is gorgeous. If you have any doubts about buying, forget them. These are definitely the buy of the year!!!


----------



## psycheangel

buying catleap from dreamseller on march 2

AND UNTIL NOW THE ITEM STILL IN KOREA (2 WEEK)

damn, im gonna wait till monday if the information in my tracking still the same
i will kick his but


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Got mine to work. No dead pixels, and slight lightbleed that is barely noticeable.


So how did you fix it?


----------



## nightanole

Man i wish their was a question you could ask the 3-4 sellers that would tell you if it did 90hz or not. Seems speakers or no speakers can get you a 60hz dud. I wonder if the dvi only ones are the ones with the 90hz OC?


----------



## Z06sc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> when did you pay
> looks like the ny and cali guys receive them quick. midwest guys another day or 2 later.


I paid instantly on Sunday.

Also, I just tried to Overclock the Hz... No luck.

This is the Catleap SE version of the monitor. Believe 2C

Edit: I may order another one...


----------



## Derpinheimer

These reviews that were linked to multiple times here seem to show that the Catleap has a 1000:1 contrast ratio versus 1200:1 on the rest, slightly worse black level, and lower max brightness than the rest of the group.. is this true? That and the 3view variant has a significantly lower response time and appears to be factory calibrated.

3view
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.playwares.com/xe/index.php%3Fmid%3Dmaingame%26document_srl%3D20530924&usg=ALkJrhiO6iInX1wYndgKy4N5U2Nips6e8g

Crossover
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.playwares.com/xe/19660691&usg=ALkJrhgQ-qvXgwlxbCeizHe2MVoKnT2atg

Catleap
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/21449157&usg=ALkJrhgF2MgN37l3RfN-xpkIYkUz0tvhbg

Shimian

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.playwares.com%2Fxe%2Findex.php%3Fmid%3Dmaingame%26page%3D3%26category%3D19628503%26document_srl%3D20925987


----------



## jayhawknative

woohoo, it's in the US -- Alaska.. man this is fast.. this is DCSAMSUNGMALL - I ordered yesterday (Tuesday). So if you lived in Alaska you could almost get it next day









Mar 14, 2012 12:51 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
ANCHORAGE, AKMar 14, 2012 10:22 PMIn transitINCHEON KRMar 14, 2012 8:12 PMIn transitINCHEON KRMar 14, 2012 8:11 PMIn transitINCHEON KRMar 14, 2012 6:27 PMLeft FedEx origin facilitySEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KRMar 14, 2012 2:07 PMPicked upSEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KRMar 13, 2012 10:05 PMShipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> So how did you fix it?


Weird, but I have two monitors connected, and I had to set the catleap as my main desktop monitor, else it just showed a black screen.

EDIT: Also, my monitor won't OC above 66hz


----------



## PiERiT

Anyone know approximately what time dream-seller responds to messages? I sent him one ~20 hours ago, nothing yet.


----------



## Manavapor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Anyone know approximately what time dream-seller responds to messages? I sent him one ~20 hours ago, nothing yet.


He replied to me a few times yesterday at around 6-7PM PST. Then I got no more responses that night.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> These reviews that were linked to multiple times here seem to show that the Catleap has a 1000:1 contrast ratio versus 1200:1 on the rest, slightly worse black level, and lower max brightness than the rest of the group.. is this true? That and the 3view variant has a significantly lower response time and appears to be factory calibrated.
> 3view
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.playwares.com/xe/index.php%3Fmid%3Dmaingame%26document_srl%3D20530924&usg=ALkJrhiO6iInX1wYndgKy4N5U2Nips6e8g
> Crossover
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.playwares.com/xe/19660691&usg=ALkJrhgQ-qvXgwlxbCeizHe2MVoKnT2atg
> Catleap
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.playwares.com/xe/maingame/21449157&usg=ALkJrhgF2MgN37l3RfN-xpkIYkUz0tvhbg
> 
> Shimian
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.playwares.com%2Fxe%2Findex.php%3Fmid%3Dmaingame%26page%3D3%26category%3D19628503%26document_srl%3D20925987


I'm hoping that 3view goes on sale on eBay soon. Right now for me its 3view>Crossover>Shimian.


----------



## Drakenxile

since my post got lost I'm abouut to buy 4 of these from what i read crossover seems to be the better monitor but if i can get any recommendations on which one i should get it would be much appreciated


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> I have the Hazro variant of this monitor (Uk version that uses the same screen) for the past year and it has been great, no faults or problems.
> Here are some pics
> Just started running at 85hz is there a way to confirm I am actually running this? thanks


Where did you bought it? Thanks!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightanole*
> 
> Man i wish their was a question you could ask the 3-4 sellers that would tell you if it did 90hz or not. Seems speakers or no speakers can get you a 60hz dud. I wonder if the dvi only ones are the ones with the 90hz OC?


See the Catleap Club - we have done complete tear downs and have identified the parts necessary to OC Catleaps. I am currently in contact with several suppliers trying to find out if it is possible to obtain the necessary PCBs.

Interesting side note since I keep reading posts that say "they changed for X or Y reason:" The truth appears to be that the manufacturer is using OLDER PCBs in the NEWER monitors. The OC monitors have a more recent version of the panel PCB that permits us to ramp up.

Of course, we don't know what this will do to the monitors, but we're OCN, it's what we do.


----------



## Master Freez

Guys, can anyone test the Achieva \ Catleap \Hazro with PixPerAn and take a screenshot in utility? http://www.prad.de/download/pixperan_english.zip

It will really help me & others to compare the response time of this monitors with any other model! Thanks in advance & sorry for my english.









P.S: write the screen refresh rate also, please!


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Wrong. These monitors use the same LG Display that is found in the Apple Cinema Display.


Sure they use the same panel, but the ACD is 2+ years old. LG reuses and improves the same panels all the time and it is evident that these have been improved based on the data available.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> See the Catleap Club - we have done complete tear downs and have identified the parts necessary to OC Catleaps. I am currently in contact with several suppliers trying to find out if it is possible to obtain the necessary PCBs.
> 
> Interesting side note since I keep reading posts that say "they changed for X or Y reason:" The truth appears to be that the manufacturer is using OLDER PCBs in the NEWER monitors. The OC monitors have a more recent version of the panel PCB that permits us to ramp up.
> 
> Of course, we don't know what this will do to the monitors, but we're OCN, it's what we do.


Looking forward to what you find out.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> Guys, can anyone test the Achieva \ Catleap \Hazro with PixPerAn and take a screenshot


I have the S27A850D which has nearly identical measured pixel response compared to the Yamaski, Shimian and Crossover according to Playerware. Here it is next to the Asus VG236H (Trace Free 40) while the Samsung is using the Faster overdrive setting.










PixerPixAn can only give one a general idea though. The Samsung shows noticeable overshoot/reverse ghosting/corona effect which can best be described as a bright shield/halo forming around moving objects. Setting the response time to normal gets rid of the overshoot but there is more streaking and slight smearing and motion is still never as clear.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Weird, but I have two monitors connected, and I had to set the catleap as my main desktop monitor, else it just showed a black screen.
> 
> EDIT: Also, my monitor won't OC above 66hz


Thanks I have multiple monitors so this may help me when mine gets here.


----------



## Master Freez

*MenacingTuba* 16x?? OMG! In my case car just almost getting blurred







Thank you for your reply! So the question is: VG236 vs Yamakasi. What would you prefered for nVidia Surround? Yeap, i need 3 of them and one mistake of choice cause three big problems.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I would get 3 IPS panels for surround as long as you have sli/x-fire gpu's with 3gb vram. The IPS panels have superior viewing angles, no gamma shift, good default colour presets and better contrast=much better image quality. The pixel response on IPS/PLS is good, IMO only the most hardcore will take issue. I will be getting one of these IPS panels once some reports come in regarding the Crossover.


----------



## three4seven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Sure they use the same panel, but the ACD is 2+ years old. LG reuses and improves the same panels all the time and it is evident that these have been improved based on the data available.


The ACD is 2+ years old, but you know... they still manufacture new ones.

Same? I'd say so.
Better? Mmmmmm

I will agree that there is no comparison when it comes to price though.


----------



## Master Freez

*MenacingTuba*, at first i wanted triple Dell U2312HM, then VG236, but now i can't decide. What dou you think: will IPS panel be dead after some months on ~97 hz? This spec definitely drives me crazy







I wil try to find some tests of the last Catleap multiple inputs version. The worst moment is "suspense".

Why do you wanna exactly the Crossover? Is there some kind a advantages?

I want to have a triple monitor setup more for work & convenience then gaming, but last thing is also very cool. Probably my GTX570 SLI will not save the FPS in that case, but other people using it without any problems with the ram, just in 2-3 games some *RAM lacks*. Next upgrade will be 3rd GTX570 or triple GTX670, depends on the sales of the first localy. Ebay also good, but i didn't used it & my price is a little bit higher then in USA due to russian 16% markup


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> *MenacingTuba*, at first i wanted triple Dell U2312HM, then VG236, but now i can't decide. What dou you think: will IPS panel be dead after some months on ~97 hz? This spec definitely drives me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wil try to find some tests of the last Catleap multiple inputs version. The worst moment is "suspense".
> Why do you wanna exactly the Crossover? Is there some kind a advantages?
> I want to have a triple monitor setup more for work & convenience then gaming, but last thing is also very cool. Probably my GTX570 SLI will not save the FPS in that case, but other people using it without any problems with the ram, just in 2-3 games some *RAM lacks*. Next upgrade will be 3rd GTX570 or triple GTX670, depends on the sales of the first localy. Ebay also good, but i didn't used it & my price is a little bit higher then in USA due to russian 16% markup


both of my gtx 580 are 1.5gb so i only have this avail for sli. BF3 with AA 4x get stutter at this resolution, but lowering to 2X run smooth, i never see it below 65fps (roverclock my monitor to 65hz)


----------



## Master Freez

*eduardmc* Maybe there will be the 4GB versions of GTX670\680 soon. How about the input lag - no problems in multiplayer like a "very big ping"?


----------



## Master Freez

One more question to all: how the monitor looks in 1920x1080? I mean like 1080p is too low res for this panel or you can spot the pixels?


----------



## PiERiT

Finally bit on a QH270-Lite from dream-seller for $400 (pixel check).

Catleap is too tall for my desk. I'd have liked the Crossover, but no real info on that yet and I got impatient.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcamp6336*
> 
> Is the screen on the Crossover glossy finish? pictures look like it might be matte?


here is the reply I got
Quote:


> Hi!
> Thanks for your message and for your interest on our product.
> This monitor doesn't have anti glare coating. It has glossy screen.
> If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. We'd like to help you out as far as we can. Hope to have a deal with you soon. Thanks again. Have a good day!


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> woohoo, it's in the US -- Alaska.. man this is fast.. this is DCSAMSUNGMALL - I ordered yesterday (Tuesday). So if you lived in Alaska you could almost get it next day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 14, 2012 12:51 PM
> Arrived at FedEx location
> ANCHORAGE, AKMar 14, 2012 10:22 PMIn transitINCHEON KRMar 14, 2012 8:12 PMIn transitINCHEON KRMar 14, 2012 8:11 PMIn transitINCHEON KRMar 14, 2012 6:27 PMLeft FedEx origin facilitySEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KRMar 14, 2012 2:07 PMPicked upSEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KRMar 13, 2012 10:05 PMShipment information sent to FedEx


I ordered mine on the 13th also and it has already cleared customs and left Anchorage. That's pretty damn fast in my book.


----------



## nathanyeah

has anyone used this with their macbook pro?


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I ordered mine on the 13th also and it has already cleared customs and left Anchorage. That's pretty damn fast in my book.


Exact same here! Mine left Anchorage today too, ours were probably travelling together up until at least that point! So now the question is do I get lucky and it arrives in Kansas City overnight/tomorrow with an "out for delivery" Friday morning or do I have to wait until Monday =)


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanyeah*
> 
> has anyone used this with their macbook pro?


I plan to try with the catleap when I get mine Friday/Monday. I have a 17" MBP - 4 weeks old.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Another call for Catleap owners to join the club! We have 11 officially posted and completed the form - 45 have voted on this thread.

We also have an OC survey that can be completed - please fill that out as well.

The more information we can gather the better. Help your fellow OCNers out.

Thanks!


----------



## herbyscrub

Posted a couple days ago, finally unboxed the Catleap ordered from dcsamsungmall on 3/11 and delivered 3/13 to NYC. Bubble-wrapped like crazy, but seal on the monitor box itself was broken. Was totally scared it was one of those rejected "tested" monitors these guys charge extra to check for dead pixels.

Luckily, it looks like a perfect panel without any dead pixels whatsoever! Very nice monitor! Flimsy as hell stand though.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Are any of the sellers willing to check for dead pixels?


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> Are any of the sellers willing to check for dead pixels?


from the sound of it, they all are for a price. just e-mail them directly. personally, I'm more comfortable with the idea of someone on that end NOT opening the box before shipping it =)


----------



## Zugare

Still waiting on my catleap from green-sum to ship. Ordered it the 10th then was informed its back ordered for a short time a few days later. I hope the wait inst too long.


----------



## cruisx

Hey guys green sum is offering pixel check for $60....argh the monitor alone is 428 >_< I dont think its worth the extra $60 what do you guys think?


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Hey guys green sum is offering pixel check for $60....argh the monitor alone is 428 >_< I dont think its worth the extra $60 what do you guys think?


Considering a "successful" pixel check means 5 or less dead/stuck pixels, I'd say it's not worth it at all.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Considering a "successful" pixel check means 5 or less dead/stuck pixels, I'd say it's not worth it at all.


I actually decided to add the pixel check after purchasing since i figured it would be good for at least two reasons.
1: At least i'll KNOW i did everything i could to get the best screen possible
2: I figure it will decrease my chances of a DOA

Anyway, as i said, i bought it without the pixel check.

Then later i messaged green-sum about adding it.
He just messaged me back and said it was added and thanks.

I'm an ebay novice, but i see no way to pay him the extra $$$
Can anyone advise how this would normally be done?
Should i be waiting on him to send me something about a pixel check purchase?


----------



## Remix65

if i bought these monitors and got a half dead pixel i'd give the seller a negative feedback. if enough ppl gave him negative feedback he'd check before shipping them out because he can just send them back to manufacturer at a much cheaper cost than the buyer.

but that's me.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> if i bought these monitors and got a half dead pixel i'd give the seller a negative feedback. if enough ppl gave him negative feedback he'd check before shipping them out because he can just send them back to manufacturer at a much cheaper cost than the buyer.
> but that's me.


Yeah...no.
_Everyone_ knows that all new monitors can potential have faulty pixels. Not just these monitors, but all monitors.
If one wants to be sure to get a great panel, pay the extra. If one doesn't and get a dead pixel and are threatening a negative feedback, they're an idiot.
There's a return window, there's the offer to pixel check.
Abusing feedback like that is idiotic at best IMO.


----------



## xdemi

If everyone's wondering why the Catleaps had a change in panel, resulting in an inability to OC (yes, they started to use a lesser quality one - although still IPS - then here's your answer:

http://www.panelook.com/modeldetail.php?id=13657

^^ The supplier's (There's only one on this site; I assume it's the main one) out of stock for the SLA1 (but it's still marked as being in production).

So it's possible for a panel transplant if anyone's interested... I think (DONT QUOTE ME ON THAT LAST BIT).

I dunno about the PCBs or where to find them - the SLA panel is apparently AR coated (So I dunno where they were sourcing their PCBs from).


----------



## TriWheel

This thread has held me spell-bound for nearly a week. I ordered before the revelation that the currently shipping units cannot exceed 60Hz, which was the primary reason I placed an order.

These panel manufacturers are releasing in such bits and drabs, I can out-wait them as long as it takes to get a 30" 120Hz IPS for under $400...


----------



## Rizyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTDEW*
> 
> I'm an ebay novice, but i see no way to pay him the extra $$$
> Can anyone advise how this would normally be done?
> Should i be waiting on him to send me something about a pixel check purchase?


I'm not sure if you already paid or not, but there is an option before final confirmation on the ebay page (confirming on paypal then it'll redirects you to ebay for final confirmation) where you can click to have the seller send you a different total amount to pay. This is what I did with Dream-seller, however he didn't respond within 8hrs so I ended up paying without the pixel check. He finally got back to me saying I can send him the pixel check fee through paypal and message him through ebay saying that I send it and he'll look into it.

At this point I'm not so sure I want to get a pixel checked as I want it to be "brand new" and not opened. I'm probably just gonna take a risk, looks like the majority of people are getting flawless monitors.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rizyn*
> 
> I'm not sure if you already paid or not, but there is an option before final confirmation on the ebay page (confirming on paypal then it'll redirects you to ebay for final confirmation) where you can click to have the seller send you a different total amount to pay. This is what I did with Dream-seller, however he didn't respond within 8hrs so I ended up paying without the pixel check. He finally got back to me saying I can send him the pixel check fee through paypal and message him through ebay saying that I send it and he'll look into it.
> At this point I'm not so sure I want to get a pixel checked as I want it to be "brand new" and not opened. I'm probably just gonna take a risk, looks like the majority of people are getting flawless monitors.


Thanks for the info.
Yes i already paid and confirmed.

Anyway, green-sum just messaged me asking for my email address, so i guess we'll have it figured out soon enough.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> if i bought these monitors and got a half dead pixel i'd give the seller a negative feedback. if enough ppl gave him negative feedback he'd check before shipping them out because he can just send them back to manufacturer at a much cheaper cost than the buyer.
> but that's me.


This is why we need a negative rep button.


----------



## PearlJammzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> This is why we need a negative rep button.


We could call is a "diss"?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> This is why we need a negative rep button.


I strongly agree just for that comment..... which is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I strongly agree just for that comment..... which is just plain ridiculous.


Agreed. Think of the amount of trolling people could do with negative rep.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdemi*
> 
> If everyone's wondering why the Catleaps had a change in panel, resulting in an inability to OC (yes, they started to use a lesser quality one - although still IPS - then here's your answer:
> http://www.panelook.com/modeldetail.php?id=13657
> ^^ The supplier's (There's only one on this site; I assume it's the main one) out of stock for the SLA1 (but it's still marked as being in production).
> So it's possible for a panel transplant if anyone's interested... I think (DONT QUOTE ME ON THAT LAST BIT).
> I dunno about the PCBs or where to find them - the SLA panel is apparently AR coated (So I dunno where they were sourcing their PCBs from).


That's only one of about 8 or 9 I have unearthed. In addition, that place collects panels to sell off to other places - the Catleap manufacturer sources the parts and builds them in their plants (there are two that I have tracked down.)

As far as the panel transplant idea goes, nope that won't work. ALL SLA1 panels that we have seen in the club have been using different PCBs that appear to be random (not based on manufacture date, model, extras, etc.)

I am still waiting on my responses from the PCB suppliers.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Agreed. Think of the amount of trolling people could do with negative rep.


Yea.... that's the only negative part about having a negative rep button lol those darned trolls


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yea.... that's the only negative part about having a negative rep button lol those darned trolls


Just have it set once you reach negative 20 rep you have your posts reviewed by a mod, then you get a warning, then once you reach 50, you're banned


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Just have it set once you reach negative 20 rep you have your posts reviewed by a mod, then you get a warning, then once you reach 50, you're banned


But whats stopping people from following you and neg repping every post you made? lol.


----------



## MenacingTuba

The feature would be rapidly abused and the mods would be overworked because a bunch of fan boys would get their g-strings in a twist. Calling people out and embarrassing them for being ******ed is enough punishment


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> But whats stopping people from following you and neg repping every post you made? lol.


You only get 10 negative rep to give out each month (or some other normal number) and can only assign a certain number to one user (similar to the unique rep we have now, just do the same thing for the numbers I stated earlier)


----------



## Master Freez

*People of the OCN*, i asked Green-Sum about model number of the Multiple verison of Catleap Q270 (HDMI, DVI...) & he said that cannot guarantee the exact serial number due to quantity of goods. So...no guarantees to get any *100 hz* model even it's in stock & in production









Wainting for reply from the DreamSeller...


----------



## TriWheel

Same reply I got a few hours ago

"Actually we cannot manage&check every item's serial number.

We cannot guarantee about serials. Sorry.

Thanks

-green-sum

Seeing I paid last Friday and it still hasn't shipped out, I figure I had little to loose if I canceled.

Going to just wait and see how things pan out before I pay any more cash into the display industry.


----------



## nathanyeah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> *People of the OCN*, i asked Green-Sum about model number of the Multiple verison of Catleap Q270 (HDMI, DVI...) & he said that cannot guarantee the exact serial number due to quantity of goods. So...no guarantees to get any *100 hz* model even it's in stock & in production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wainting for reply from the DreamSeller...


Is it possible that there could be a model with a DisplayPort?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanyeah*
> 
> Is it possible that there could be a model with a DisplayPort?


There is, but its $800+, which negates the reason to buy these monitors.


----------



## Master Freez

According to some theory about ended 100 hz IPS panels\PCB's, they will be in stock as giant party or they not... So the best spec of the monitor just gone. Second case is cost of production which was changed to better for manufacture. So...same bad situation without any solutions at this moment...

One member is waiting for PCB's suppliers reply.


----------



## nathanyeah

Yeah that's the one with the TV tuner isn't it.

I was thinking about getting the Samsung S27A950/T27A950 before stumbling on this thread because I can buy it locally for a cheap price.
It would cost around the same amount as one of these monitors (when I include the $$ for a dual-link dvi > mini-display).
So should I go with the Samsung (1080p TN) or wait to see if they make cheap one with display port?








the woes of owning a mac


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanyeah*
> 
> Yeah that's the one with the TV tuner isn't it.
> I was thinking about getting the Samsung S27A950/T27A950 before stumbling on this thread because I can buy it locally for a cheap price.
> It would cost around the same amount as one of these monitors (when I include the $$ for a dual-link dvi > mini-display).
> So should I go with the Samsung (1080p TN) or wait to see if they make cheap one with display port?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the woes of owning a mac


You can try to use active adapter for some 50-100$


----------



## xdemi

So anyone have a monitor they're willing to do a teardown on - sourcing each part - what parts were changed etc.

What part changed that has cause the Hz modifying to fail? Could we just piggyback a different IC if it ends up being one changed IC chip? I'm just throwing it out there - hardware Reverse Engineeringis not my forte.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdemi*
> 
> So anyone have a monitor they're willing to do a teardown on - sourcing each part - what parts were changed etc.
> What part changed that has cause the Hz modifying to fail? Could we just piggyback a different IC if it ends up being one changed IC chip? I'm just throwing it out there - hardware Reverse Engineeringis not my forte.


Check the official catleap club.


----------



## Gloomy

Just wanted to mention that I've caved in and ordered the Crossover with the pivoting stand from dcsamsungmall. ETA is monday at the earliest. I'll post my thoughts then. There doesnt seem to be any evidence of foul play by the retailers so far, so I'm not too worried about that.

What's making me nervous is the "FedEx lottery" aspect of this purchase. ' 3'


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Thanks. 370$, can you say good deal


And Perfect Pixel...nice!


----------



## opensesame

Ah Asian gray market products. I wonder if my local Korean electronics store would be willing to distribute these things in the US. Judging by some of the feedback probably not a good idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> if i bought these monitors and got a half dead pixel i'd give the seller a negative feedback. if enough ppl gave him negative feedback he'd check before shipping them out because he can just send them back to manufacturer at a much cheaper cost than the buyer. but that's me.


And this is why Asian grey market products will never have a wide market outside of Asian countries, because sooner or later some genius is going to get a lawyer to demand free service and perfection from a product that selling at nearly half of market value.


----------



## davidtran007

The link to the PC Bank monitor is showing $340 for me. Good deal but will wait for more user reviews.


----------



## whybother

Same, but it was higher 3 minutes ago. Red-Cap only just dropped the price to $340.


----------



## kazenagi

Great price $340 a piece for a multimonitor setup with landscape but the bezel'll be bad for portrait.


----------



## TheJesus

Oh my lord, $340? It was $380 like 10 minutes ago, lol. I put in an offer for $320 just to see if he would take it. These would be the top monitor choice if they're just as good, lol.


----------



## Phinominal

OHH GOD !!! $340 !!?!?!??!

fdlksjal;ksdfajsd

I guess i'll be reviewing this monitor next week lol.


----------



## L D4WG

^^ Yeah Listed ended by the seller.

The PC BANK 3 was ugly as hell so im not worried, i want the Crossover with HDMI..... Waiting...


----------



## Phinominal

Oh wow. I guess I lucked out and got that price locked in. I'll update if it goes through or not.


----------



## L D4WG

What colour is the stand for the Crossover? White or black?


----------



## rubyconn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> What colour is the stand for the Crossover? White or black?


Seems like the LED-P with pivot and height adjustment uses the black stand while the cheaper LED without said functions uses the white stand.


----------



## whybother

The PC Bank has gone up to $360 now. This guy is worse than Amazon for price fluctuations


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I don't think its worth buying that pixel checker thing. My monitor came flawless but two days later a dark blue dead/stuck pixel appeared right in the middle of my Shimian and its been there for almost a week now. i took the risk and I paid the price.


----------



## xdemi

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/526724011/27_WQHD_LED_Monitor__Teddy.html

^^ If this is truly an IPS monitor then I believe this is the bargain of the (IT) century...

Forget the requirement of needing a min of 1K orders, SOMEBODY here must be (or know) some IT business in China who is ready to make this happen...


----------



## nathanyeah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdemi*
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/526724011/27_WQHD_LED_Monitor__Teddy.html
> ^^ If this is truly an IPS monitor then I believe this is the bargain of the (IT) century...
> Forget the requirement of needing a min of 1K orders, SOMEBODY here must be (or know) some IT business in China who is ready to make this happen...


"Interface Type: DVI, HDMI, Displayport"








i need this in my life


----------



## drka0tic

That's crazy! I wonder how much they go for in the streets of Hong Kong.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> Exact same here! Mine left Anchorage today too, ours were probably travelling together up until at least that point! So now the question is do I get lucky and it arrives in Kansas City overnight/tomorrow with an "out for delivery" Friday morning or do I have to wait until Monday =)


Mine is in Dallas already at the sort facility. Keeping my fingers crossed it comes today, but tomorrow should be the latest. Seriously, that was fast, basically two days from when I paid.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I don't think its worth buying that pixel checker thing. My monitor came flawless but two days later a dark blue dead/stuck pixel appeared right in the middle of my Shimian and its been there for almost a week now. i took the risk and I paid the price.


Way to rain on my parade.









Which Shimian did you get? Does it have tempered glass?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I don't think its worth buying that pixel checker thing. My monitor came flawless but two days later a dark blue dead/stuck pixel appeared right in the middle of my Shimian and its been there for almost a week now. i took the risk and I paid the price.


Mine has been running flawless for 4 days now. Zero dead pixel .... crossing fingers.


----------



## araman

Looks like there's 3 way competition between red-cap, dream-seller, and dcsamsungmall on both Crossover models. Hopefully this will spur some more price reductions.


----------



## Gloomy

I wonder how easy it will be to make repairs on these monitors. The panel may be quality (LG) but they more than likely skimped on the rest. I know about replacing capacitors and all of that but if it comes down to it, is there any place I can buy the guts and replace the stock ones (preferably with much higher quality parts)? I think that might be a better option.


----------



## utnorris

So mine is out for delivery. two days from ordered/paid to my doorstep, that's fast. Glad I cancelled my other order. Can't wait.


----------



## araman

Any Crossover orderers get their shipping details or maybe even have their monitors out for delivery? Waiting with baited breath to see how they turn out, so let everyone know!


----------



## Shane1244

2012/03/15 10:03 OTTAWA Item out for delivery

3 days... not bad.


----------



## neocpp

I love it, less than a month ago I had one 1920x1080 TN monitor, and now I have a 2560x1440 IPS and another on its way (still have the TN too...).


----------



## MrSpoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Any Crossover orderers get their shipping details or maybe even have their monitors out for delivery? Waiting with baited breath to see how they turn out, so let everyone know!


I ordered mine from dcsamsungmall the evening of March 13. Mine is leaving Korea now via Fedex. The estimate from Fedex is that I will have it on the 20th/21st.


----------



## cruisx

Ok question guys, someone mentioned that you cannot just buy a converter cable and use it with a ps3 for example because it does not have a scaler ( the cheaper monitors)

What happens if i do hook it up that way? Will there be a black border around the 1080p image of the ps3 or will it just not show anything on the screen?

Just trying to see if the extra 80$ is worth it for the gaming variant.

Oh and does dcsamsungmall mark the value of the product down, i sent an email to him to see, could save me some import duties.


----------



## sn0man

dream-seller now has 30" Crossovers listed for $1k+, and the MLED version of the 27" Crossover for $659.

I've been checking to see how much he would sell the MLED 27" for, but at that price I'm not even remotely interested.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0man*
> 
> dream-seller now has 30" Crossovers listed for $1k+, and the MLED version of the 27" Crossover for $659.
> I've been checking to see how much he would sell the MLED 27" for, but at that price I'm not even remotely interested.


Thanx, in for 3 of the 30" version


----------



## JohnBooty

I just can't believe the DisplayPort versions of those Korean 2560x1440 monitors are all ~$700 and up. Anybody have any insight on why there's such a price differential?

My laptop only has DisplayPort, and I've heard bad things about the active Dual-Link DVI-->DisplayPort converters out there. Even at these insanely low prices, I can't drop $400-$500 combined (adapter+monitor) on a setup that might wind up being flaky.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Has anyone tested the 75Hz of the Crossover? If it will do 75Hz I am putting an order in immediately.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*
> 
> Has anyone tested the 75Hz of the Crossover? If it will do 75Hz I am putting an order in immediately.


That's what I'm waiting on too. I think we're at least another business day or 2 out from the first orders getting to their new owners in this thread here...


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so I got my Catleap in and did a quick setup:

The good:
Fast shipping.
Well packed, bubble wrapped was thick.
No dead pixels.
Looks amazing, so much it sucks looking at my other monitors.
No problem using a regular computer cable with the power brick.

The bad:
The silver back plate was broke off. I was going to remove it anyway, so this saves me from having to take it apart. There was no damage to the box or the inside, it's just flismy.
Backlight bleed is worse than my Dell 22" IPS LCD's. Again, not a big issue, but you can definitely see it.
It's a 2C, so the most I can get out of it is 65Hz.

The meh:
The stand does not lean like others, but it definitely is not as solid as I would like, but I am going to mount it anyway, so it doesn't really matter.
The included DVI cable is short, so will probably need a new one.

I will post pics in a bit, have some work to do before I get to play.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> That's what I'm waiting on too. I think we're at least another business day or 2 out from the first orders getting to their new owners in this thread here...


Okay, so I'm not the only one on the edge of their seat waiting for news.

If its like my current Asus VW266H it will only do the advertised 85Hz at 1280x1024 and below then I'm going to get a PC Bank because it's the cheapest.


----------



## jayhawknative

Wow.. purchased from dcsamsungmall Tuesday, it was delivered today (Thursday).. In Kansas City no less, so no coastal destination here =) Go FedEx and lax Alaska customs!



I'm at an airport in Milwaukee on my way home tonight, wife got it, so I'll open it up tonight and post my results.

It's a catleap btw, with speakers I think (looks like that is DC's "base" model for the same price as green-sum).


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSpoon*
> 
> I ordered mine from dcsamsungmall the evening of March 13. Mine is leaving Korea now via Fedex. The estimate from Fedex is that I will have it on the 20th/21st.


i ordered mine mid-day or so from him I believe it was (on the 13th - my wife's birthday - I bought a new monitor for myself haha) and fedex estimated Monday but it was delivered today. So you might get lucky and get it tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> What colour is the stand for the Crossover? White or black?


Sorry Bruce another Crossover related post comming. No one has one yet, I don't want to make a club for it untill I do. I don't even want to at all, I'm not as knowledgable about monitors as you.

L D4WG, From what I've seen from pictures.. It looks to be black, with a while perimeter. I asked dream-seller to send me one with an all black stand if they have them. We'll see.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Sorry Bruce another Crossover related post comming. No one has one yet, I don't want to make a club for it untill I do. I don't even want to at all, I'm not as knowledgable about monitors as you.
> L D4WG, From what I've seen from pictures.. It looks to be black, with a while perimeter. I asked dream-seller to send me one with an all black stand if they have them. We'll see.


From what i can see in all the pic,

White stand = Fix mount
black stand (more expensive) = Adjustable stand


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> The included DVI cable is short, so will probably need a new one.


Mind measuring for me? Would like to know if I need a longer one so I can order one beforehand.

Edit: Oops, never mind. Someone answered earlier in this thread: ~5ft.


----------



## coldkick

Is the Catleap Q270 compatible with a 8800GT graphics card, if not I can upgrade.


----------



## PearlJammzz

It SHOULD be but you won't be able to play any game decently with that. I am in the same boat...currently I have a 4870 (only slightly better than your card) and am going to have to update if I end up nabbing a monitor. Just takes more power to push this many pixels.


----------



## Iriskirk

Probably not gonna happen, at least not from dream-seller. I actually asked him about this max refresh rate thing with the crossover model, he said the crossover model he has has a max refresh rate of 60Hz at 2560x1440, below is his reply to my question:

The max refresh rate of crossover model is [email protected]×1440. All the crossover model that we have now has [email protected]×1440 of the max refresh rate.

Maybe other sellers has 75Hz model, I don't know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*
> 
> Has anyone tested the 75Hz of the Crossover? If it will do 75Hz I am putting an order in immediately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> That's what I'm waiting on too. I think we're at least another business day or 2 out from the first orders getting to their new owners in this thread here...


----------



## utnorris

Any ideas on the back light issue?



Here are some pics as promised:


----------



## Master Freez

*3 very Important questions to all:*

Post your monitor name\model also, please










1) Do you have any console (PS3 or XBOX360) hooked up to the monitor? How it works? Clipped at the edges, distorted or fullscreen?

2) Lets say that there is Doctor House or anybody else on your screen in HD 720p. Face close-up. When he movs, bristle & pores of the skin are getting blured for any period of time noticeably?

3) If you can compate to any other IPS\TN monitor, "big 27 inch daddy" looks slow or fine?

Thanks in advance & sorry for my english!


----------



## TriWheel

Just thought I would add some more info about my buying experience with green-sum:

I ordered and paid last Friday the 9th.
I knew he was probably really busy so I just thought I would be the guy who stays patient for a change and wait for something to happen...
Well, as usual, that just got me relegated to secondary status.

By Tuesday, I still hadn't received tracking, so I contacted green-sum.
He said he would get it shipped and send the tracking within a day.

By Wednesday evening, a full day later, still no word. I then sent another message, offering a premium on a 2B. He was quick to reply that he cannot check serials.
Upon receiving this, I decided to cancel my order and wait and see. Green sum said okay, and he would refund "ASAP"

Now today, I check and no refund. I contact him and he says:

"Hi, this is ebay seller green-um.
We will cancel your transaction as your request, BTW, we need to
double check if the item is not sent to.
And then I will refund your payment fully.
Thank you."

I really don't feel like I am getting taken care of here. Any information or action I received from him was a direct result of me following up, rather then as a result of good customer service.
If you are okay with this style of doing business, then nothing to worry about, but if end up getting one of these, it will not be through him.

So now I just wonder when I get to have my cash returned, and will Paypal need to put a hold on it as well?


----------



## Anjexu

Green-Sum sent me tracking info last night. Hopefully it arrives soon without a hitch.









Most of the "B" models I think are already sold at this point, perhaps some local vendors of it have old stock - but most of what people have been getting recently are "C" models.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> I then sent another message, offering a premium on a 2B. He was quick to reply that he cannot check serials.


aren't serial numbers on the box? laptops and monitors usually have serials on the box...


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> aren't serial numbers on the box? laptops and monitors usually have serials on the box...


Yes, look at one of the pictures on the previous page. It clearly states that it is a "2C" monitor. You don't have to open the box to check.



Ah, yeah...like said below. Drop shipping kinda messes it up.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> aren't serial numbers on the box? laptops and monitors usually have serials on the box...


If he's drop shipping them from the factory, he won't ever see the box.

BB


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> If he's drop shipping them from the factory, he won't ever see the box.
> BB


Does make you wonder if they are actually checking panels for dead pixels or just pocketing the money and playing the odds. Personally I think the people paying that fee are getting scammed.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> If he's drop shipping them from the factory, he won't ever see the box.
> BB


so how is it possible that he can check for dead pixels for an extra fee?
if it is "korean law" that manufacturer doesnt accept 5 dead pixels what's the point of checking?

i'm the one earlier in this thread that pointed out he doesnt even have a disclamer on dead pixels. and obviously he is looking at this thread and adjusting accordingly.

sending buyers different prices for checking emails shows he/they are greedy and unprofessional.

i am watching this thread and may be get some but that was kinda shot when it got to my attention that the displayport models are 700+. that **** doesnt even make sense.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenma*
> 
> Does make you wonder if they are actually checking panels for dead pixels or just pocketing the money and playing the odds. Personally I think the people paying that fee are getting scammed.


Supposedly its the company that does the zero defect check. Not the seller.

I agree though. I was thinking of doing the pixel check before I learned that anything under 5 dead pixels is satisfactory.


----------



## Z06sc

More then pleased with my Catleap. If i sell my PS3 bundle i may buy another.


----------



## dabho

Does anyone know how to open up the Shimian? i Couldn't do it when I tried.


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldkick*
> 
> Is the Catleap Q270 compatible with a 8800GT graphics card, if not I can upgrade.


I just plugged it into an 8800 GTS 320mb and it works great.


----------



## jayhawknative

So opened my catleap tonight, was just bubble wrap (dcsamsungmall) around the box - no outerbox like green-sum. I'd post pics but they look exactly the same as everyone else's catleap pix =)

No dead pixels, looks great so far, haven't spent a ton of time with it. Hooked it up to my 320mb 8800gts, fired up arkham asylum at 2560x1440 - slow as hell as you'd expect with this vid card, but it looked gorgeous. Gotta buy new vid card now!

Will hook up my 17" MBP here shortly.

The stand is definitely not the best, but it does the trick until I get something better.

Was running a 30" 720p dynex LCD (got for $129 from Best Buy via a SlickDeal in December) as a secondary monitor, so the size of this didn't impress me unboxing it, but the resolution and viewing angles definitely do.

So far I'm very pleased with my purchase. And as I mentioned previously, it arrived in two days all the way to Kansas City - that's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Waru

So I'm curious does the catleap with hdmi or the crossover MLED have a scaler? Or would plugging a PS3/360 look terrible on them? Would like to use one for multiple task.


----------



## jayhawknative

*MacBook Pro Info*

So for the heck of it I tried connecting my 4 week old 17" Macbook pro (with AMD 6770M) to the catleap by way of the $29 adapter - this is a passive single-link adapter, but it has the pins of a DL so I figured I'd try it. Yeah it causes my MBP to crash - no matter what order I turn things on / plug them in. I suspected it wouldn't work but thought I'd try.

I even have an Apple 256gb SSD in it and that didn't make it work, I don't understand why not..

So you definitely need one of the expensive/active mini displayport -> DVI DL adapters to connect a macbook to these things.

What sucks is my old MacBook pro had the integrated DVI/DL port. Stupid apple charging me $100 for an adapter that I didn't need with the previous version of their product.

I'm mainly using this catleap for my desktop machine anyway so I probably won't even buy the adapter, my mbp 17" runs at 1920x1200, so I'm happy with that..


----------



## kiamori

Just thought I would let you all know that I ordered a Catleap Q270 from red-cap on the 10th(Saturday) for my business office.

I am looking at a very nice catleap 27" monitor with tempered glass and no visable dead pixels or dust. I'm not seeing any of the bleed that some of the other people have reported. I can take some photos if anyone wants, just let me know.

Looks like red-cap shipped it on tuesday and it arrived here today. I order a lot of stuff and I have to tell you that is by far one of the quickest shipments I have ever had from S.Korea.
http://www.fedex.com/Tracking?tracknumbers=521585291461

It was decently packed with bubble wrap around the manufacture box and then wrapped in a cardboard shipping sleve(box) with a ton of tape.

Think I will order a few more of these in the near future after I give this one a good burn-in test, may even sell them at my computer store if I can get a good enough bulk discount.

// Edit
Plugged my catleap into a kill a watt to check usage, Overclocked to 85Hz I'm getting 65-66watts


----------



## Monocog007

Here's mine:










LOVE IT.


----------



## pabloedvardo

Just noticed the disclaimer on the crossovers regarding "Grade -A" panels. That explains the price difference since Apple buys A grade only. My question now though, if they're classified with a minimum of one dead pixel to be Grade -A, are those who don't have any dead pixels yet just waiting for them to appear? Does whatever method the manufacturer uses to test them reveal dead pixels that normal use doesn't? Therefore, are all the screens we're all buying DEFINITELY going to have at least one dead pixel? Maybe, like a few people have noticed, they take a few days to appear?

Just speculating here. Either way I'm still going to roll the dice and get a 27MLED.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Just noticed the disclaimer on the crossovers regarding "Grade -A" panels. That explains the price difference since Apple buys A grade only. My question now though, if they're classified with a minimum of one dead pixel to be Grade -A, are those who don't have any dead pixels yet just waiting for them to appear? Does whatever method the manufacturer uses to test them reveal dead pixels that normal use doesn't? Therefore, are all the screens we're all buying DEFINITELY going to have at least one dead pixel? Maybe, like a few people have noticed, they take a few days to appear?
> Just speculating here. Either way I'm still going to roll the dice and get a 27MLED.


Most people don't seem to have any dead pixels, and those that do usually mention them being minor.

Considering the minimal backlight bleed, good factory calibration and price -- paying half price for an A- grade vs A seems to be a great tradeoff.


----------



## the337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Just noticed the disclaimer on the crossovers regarding "Grade -A" panels. That explains the price difference since Apple buys A grade only. My question now though, if they're classified with a minimum of one dead pixel to be Grade -A, are those who don't have any dead pixels yet just waiting for them to appear? Does whatever method the manufacturer uses to test them reveal dead pixels that normal use doesn't? Therefore, are all the screens we're all buying DEFINITELY going to have at least one dead pixel? Maybe, like a few people have noticed, they take a few days to appear?
> Just speculating here. Either way I'm still going to roll the dice and get a 27MLED.


What did you see about the Grade of the panels of the Crossover? I try to keep up with this thread but it's tough.


----------



## Markstar

Wow, what a great thread! I just discovered it via Anandtech and would already be on my way to ordering one of these babies if it weren't for the glossy coating.

What do you guys think, will there be an affordable anti-gloat version any time soon?


----------



## Master Freez

What everybody like in semiconductore, Crossover & other monitors? Same guarantees, same price, same inputs... Design, probably.

I think that now "For The Win" version is Catleap Q270 Multi


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markstar*
> 
> Wow, what a great thread! I just discovered it via Anandtech and would already be on my way to ordering one of these babies if it weren't for the glossy coating.
> What do you guys think, will there be an affordable anti-gloat version any time soon?


I thought there was an AG version if someone wanted it? No idea, this thread is too massive to keep track of. The majority of people don't want AG though.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Just noticed the disclaimer on the crossovers regarding "Grade -A" panels. That explains the price difference since Apple buys A grade only. My question now though, if they're classified with a minimum of one dead pixel to be Grade -A, are those who don't have any dead pixels yet just waiting for them to appear? Does whatever method the manufacturer uses to test them reveal dead pixels that normal use doesn't? Therefore, are all the screens we're all buying DEFINITELY going to have at least one dead pixel? Maybe, like a few people have noticed, they take a few days to appear?
> Just speculating here. Either way I'm still going to roll the dice and get a 27MLED.


If you don't look for them, you don't see them.

The fine dot pitch means unless they're clumped together or in the middle of the screen, you simply will never see them unless you really, really look for them.

I did a quick full screen white and full screen black check and didn't notice anything, but I didn't get noseprints on the monitor trying to find them, either. I would not be surprised if I had a dead pixel or two (in fact, given the A- grade of the monitors, I'm sure there's a dead pixel or two) - but since I can't see them - I don't care. Its "perceptibly perfect".









BB


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> I thought there was an AG version if someone wanted it? No idea, this thread is too massive to keep track of. The majority of people don't want AG though.


No AG versions except for the 30" monitors, but they're still pretty expensive at 900 bucks.

However, you can always get an anti-glare applique:

http://www.nushield.com
http://www.radtech.us/Products/ClearCal-Displays.aspx

BB


----------



## TheJesus

The girlfriend is headed to China some time in June I think, I'll ask her to do reconnaissance of what the prices are over there. Wish I knew someone who lived there


----------



## Bigm

Having second thoughts on the crossover now with this "disclaimer" BS


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Having second thoughts on the crossover now with this "disclaimer" BS


The 5-pixel disclaimer? Its been there all along, just not in the actual listings. I wouldn't worry about it. 5 pixels out of 3.7 million is pretty minor, assuming you have any.

EDIT: Also, I don't think you have enough fans listed in your rigbuilder


----------



## Markstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> The majority of people don't want AG though.


You really think so? I know the colors are supposed to be better, but how is seeing you reflection (or the lamp) infinitely more annoying?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> No AG versions except for the 30" monitors, but they're still pretty expensive at 900 bucks.
> However, you can always get an anti-glare applique:
> http://www.nushield.com
> http://www.radtech.us/Products/ClearCal-Displays.aspx
> BB


Thanks. I don't think I could apply this without getting a ton of dust underneath, which would then annoy me immensely later one.









I guess I'll have to wait a while longer, maybe there will be an AG model in the future...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markstar*
> 
> You really think so? I know the colors are supposed to be better, but how is seeing you reflection (or the lamp) infinitely more annoying?
> Thanks. I don't think I could apply this without getting a ton of dust underneath, which would then annoy me immensely later one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait a while longer, maybe there will be an AG model in the future...


The first post has giant bolded letters that say NO ANTI-GLARE COATING!!! lol. I have only seen a handful (given, this thread is massive and untrackable) of people ask about AG coating. You really shouldn't have an issue unless you get the glass versions.

There already is, the iMac display







(or at least I'm 99.9% sure it does) unfortunately, that's $1000.


----------



## Markstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> The first post has giant bolded letters that say NO ANTI-GLARE COATING!!! lol.


That's why I never asked if there is one now, but instead if there was a chance of there being one in the (near) future.
Quote:


> I have only seen a handful (given, this thread is massive and untrackable) of people ask about AG coating. You really shouldn't have an issue unless you get the glass versions.


So you are saying that the reflection is not that bad unless one orders a glass model? Hmm. All I know is that when I'm at the local electronic store, all these notebooks and monitors with glare annoy the hell out of me.








Quote:


> There already is, the iMac display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or at least I'm 99.9% sure it does) unfortunately, that's $1000.


Yeah, I know. I had my eyes on the HP-ZR2740 but I don't have enough money for it anytime soon (pretty much all my money will go into Ivy Bridge in May).


----------



## pabloedvardo

Has anyone successfully hooked up their xbox or ps3 to one of the models with an HDMI yet?

I'm trying to get an idea of the quality of the scalar on the models with just an hdmi added.

While looking at the Crossover 27M LED, I noticed that it has a dynamic contrast ratio unlike all the non-scalar models, so it must be a part of the onboard software & scalar. Hoping that explains the price difference.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markstar*
> 
> That's why I never asked if there is one now, but instead if there was a chance of there being one in the (near) future.
> So you are saying that the reflection is not that bad unless one orders a glass model? Hmm. All I know is that when I'm at the local electronic store, all these notebooks and monitors with glare annoy the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. I had my eyes on the HP-ZR2740 but I don't have enough money for it anytime soon (pretty much all my money will go into Ivy Bridge in May).


Most of the notebooks nowadays have a glossy screen as a feature (does look more vibrant). I'd wait for one of the owners in this thread to chime in their opinion, but I haven't heard any complaints of glare from the non-glass owners.


----------



## eduardmc

Going back to overclocking monitor.

Why would anyone be upset about the monitor not been able to overclock. Noone here know the long term effect of it. Already seller are posting that it "could" damage the monitor. i have never seen any monitor a this resolution running higher than 60hz, must be for a reason . The screen and board were design to 60hz in mind for long term use. If that would be the case why not sell the dell, hp, or apple version with higher hz specs. I believe that those monitor even though it has the same screen had a board that lock the 60hz to them. Just be happy with 2560 x 1440 and SUPER - IPS. I'm personally still in shock everytime i play BF3 or any other game. Sonic generation look breathtaken.


----------



## downlinx

i am still up in the air about this, i need you guys to convince me on this, i need a monitor for lan parties an i have carring around my 30". convince me to get this guys!!!


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Just noticed the disclaimer on the crossovers regarding "Grade -A" panels. That explains the price difference since Apple buys A grade only. My question now though, if they're classified with a minimum of one dead pixel to be Grade -A, are those who don't have any dead pixels yet just waiting for them to appear? Does whatever method the manufacturer uses to test them reveal dead pixels that normal use doesn't? Therefore, are all the screens we're all buying DEFINITELY going to have at least one dead pixel? Maybe, like a few people have noticed, they take a few days to appear?
> Just speculating here. Either way I'm still going to roll the dice and get a 27MLED.


The disclaimer isn't saying that all Grade A- panels have 1-5 dead pixels, but that 1-5 dead pixels are considered within the acceptable range for that grade. It should probably say 0-5.

If you get 0 dead pixels, however, you should probably consider that there is some other factor that caused the panel to be graded A- instead of A. If you look through the graphs in the reviews of these monitors on Playwares, you see that some of the review samples have worse color uniformity, some have worse luminance uniformity, and so on.

People should plan on getting a panel that is imperfect in some way. That is the whole reason they're so cheap. They are the panels that didn't pass quality certification to be put in an Apple or Dell display.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenma*
> 
> The disclaimer isn't saying that all Grade A- panels have 1-5 dead pixels, but that 1-5 dead pixels are considered within the acceptable range for that grade. It should probably say 0-5.
> If you get 0 dead pixels, however, you should probably consider that there is some other factor that caused the panel to be graded A- instead of A. If you look through the graphs in the reviews of these monitors on Playwares, you see that some of the review samples have worse color uniformity, some have worse luminance uniformity, and so on.
> People should plan on getting a panel that is imperfect in some way. That is the whole reason they're so cheap. They are the panels that didn't pass quality certification to be put in an Apple or Dell display.


This is what i found with my screen. The only other ips screen i can compare it to is my Asus prime tablet

my screen is perfect, zero dead pixel, zero backlight leak, Perfect color uniform (without any adjustment pass most calibration)

BUT

when i view my screen from different angle the screen slightly shift to white (backlight like). Same effect has TN in which color shift, but this is only a white effect but color and view angle you can still see everything clearly. it does it from every angle, left, right, up and down. If i lower the backlight brigness the effect becomes unoticeable. Not sure if this is a defect but i might think since my asus prime screen doesn't do it in any brighness. Also this only happen on dark screen (wallpaper) only. The weird part is that i have no noticeable backlight leakage.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Just noticed the disclaimer on the crossovers regarding "Grade -A" panels. That explains the price difference since Apple buys A grade only. My question now though, if they're classified with a minimum of one dead pixel to be Grade -A, are those who don't have any dead pixels yet just waiting for them to appear? Does whatever method the manufacturer uses to test them reveal dead pixels that normal use doesn't? Therefore, are all the screens we're all buying DEFINITELY going to have at least one dead pixel? Maybe, like a few people have noticed, they take a few days to appear?
> Just speculating here. Either way I'm still going to roll the dice and get a 27MLED.


Not sure what the big deal is here, it was established earlier on in this thread that even the Catleap and Shimian have Grade A- panels. It's probably part of what makes this deal so cheap.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Not sure what the big deal is here, it was established earlier on in this thread that even the Catleap and Shimian have Grade A- panels. It's probably part of what makes this deal so cheap.


I'll be so upset if i get an A- in my School exam instead of an A.


----------



## kiamori

You can buy AG for them just like you can for any other glossy screen. for example:
https://www.google.com/search?q=anti+glare+27%22


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> This is what i found with my screen. The only other ips screen i can compare it to is my Asus prime tablet
> my screen is perfect, zero dead pixel, zero backlight leak, Perfect color uniform (without any adjustment pass most calibration)
> BUT
> when i view my screen from different angle the screen slightly shift to white (backlight like). Same effect has TN in which color shift, but this is only a white effect but color and view angle you can still see everything clearly. it does it from every angle, left, right, up and down. If i lower the backlight brigness the effect becomes unoticeable. Not sure if this is a defect but i might think since my asus prime screen doesn't do it in any brighness. Also this only happen on dark screen (wallpaper) only. The weird part is that i have no noticeable backlight leakage.


What you're describing sounds like normal behavior for IPS screens without an A-TW polarizer layer. a.k.a. "IPS glow"


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenma*
> 
> What you're describing sounds like normal behavior for IPS screens without an A-TW polarizer layer. a.k.a. "IPS glow"


Thanx i was concern it was a defect.


----------



## araman

Alright Crossover orderers... some of you that jumped early *have* to be getting your monitors today or getting close.

UPDATES, please!


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Alright Crossover orderers... some of you that jumped early *have* to be getting your monitors today or getting close.
> UPDATES, please!


It arrived at my local post office at 9:11 am today, through USPS tracking I don't have any indication that it is on the vehicle for delivery. Mail usually comes around noon so we shall see shortly.


----------



## jayhawknative

*Regarding Glossy v Anti-Glare*

I for one can not stand glossy displays - I paid (ok, work paid) the upcharge on my macbook pro for AG just because the gloss on the MBP drives me nuts.

However, the gloss on my catleap in the 24hrs I've owned it does NOT bother me at all. I'm in a medium-brightness bedroom/office with two windows and it's fine.

On my laptop it's a bigger deal because I travel every week and so I'm in a lot of variable light situations (read that: airports =)..

What I'm trying to say is, for those of you worried about glossy/AG, unless you have 15 bright lights behind you (which would be annoying even WITH antiglare IMO), the gloss isn't bad on this in my opinion.


----------



## jayhawknative

So it looks like I need a 7950 or a 7970 to drive this thing now eh?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107-6.html


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> It arrived at my local post office at 9:11 am today, through USPS tracking I don't have any indication that it is on the vehicle for delivery. Mail usually comes around noon so we shall see shortly.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Thanks for the update!


It's heeeeerrrrrre! Crappy cellphone pic of Crossover with Dell 2001fp (S-IPS from 2004) behind it.

Initial impressions good. Ordered from dreamseller Sunday night, arrived on Friday. Well packaged inside and out. Included DVI-D cable is quite short, only 6' I think. Came with stand already attached, heavy and solid base, holds the monitor where you put it. Unfortunately when trying to rotate into portrait it gets stuck at a point that isn't fully vertical... not sure if it's something that can be fixed with a bit of extra torque. Really just wanted the height adjustment which works fine, will fiddle with rotation more later. Can't find any dead or stuck pixels. On ATI card and haven't tried to OC refresh rates yet. In addition to the back being aluminum, the front bezel is metal as well. Top bezel is ~18mm, sides ~24mm, bottom ~30mm. The logo is laid over top and has a rough feel compared to the glossy black, might be able to just scratch it off. Sadly I have to go to work soon so won't have time to get a thorough look until tonight.

My replacement power brick also came but it has no ground... 2 prong socket & plug instead of the 3 prong that was pictured in the ebay ad. Using the default brick for now until I can get that sorted out, no issues with it so far.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> It's heeeeerrrrrre! Crappy cellphone pic of Crossover with Dell 2001fp (S-IPS from 2004) behind it.
> 
> Initial impressions good. Ordered from dreamseller Sunday night, arrived on Friday. Well packaged inside and out. Included DVI-D cable is quite short, only 6' I think. Came with stand already attached, heavy and solid base, holds the monitor where you put it. Unfortunately when trying to rotate into portrait it gets stuck at a point that isn't fully vertical... not sure if it's something that can be fixed with a bit of extra torque. Really just wanted the height adjustment which works fine, will fiddle with rotation more later. Can't find any dead or stuck pixels. On ATI card and haven't tried to OC refresh rates yet. In addition to the back being aluminum, the front bezel is metal as well. Top bezel is ~18mm, sides ~24mm, bottom ~30mm. The logo is laid over top and has a rough feel compared to the glossy black, might be able to just scratch it off. Sadly I have to go to work soon so won't have time to get a thorough look until tonight.
> My replacement power brick also came but it has no ground... 2 prong socket & plug instead of the 3 prong that was pictured in the ebay ad. Using the default brick for now until I can get that sorted out, no issues with it so far.


Congrats! Monitor looks great. When you get a chance, if you could test the ocing, there's lot of us eagerly awaiting the results!


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Congrats! Monitor looks great. When you get a chance, if you could test the ocing, there's lot of us eagerly awaiting the results!


OCing does not appear to work, got blank screen when attempted to use ToastyX's 85hz ATI config. Also in Toasty's program the monitor is listed as "ACH00FA Generic PNP Monitor"... Achieva?


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> OCing does not appear to work, got blank screen when attempted to use ToastyX's 85hz ATI config. Also in Toasty's program the monitor is listed as "ACH00FA Generic PNP Monitor"... Achieva?


And the default is 65hz, not 75hz like some had hoped based on some of the spec sheets out there?

can you try going to 75?


----------



## hv43082

So I ordered one Crossover with versatile stand from DCsamsungmall. Let's hope it's a good panel. I will get more if it turns out to be nice.


----------



## TriWheel

So I paid on the 9th, waited until the 14th to ship, asked for a refund at that point. Took two days to initiate refund, and now I will only get my money back on the 20th.

What a bunch of hardship for a stupid monitor.

They can keep their junk. Willing to bet these things start burning out within a few months anyway.

Nothing in life is free or easy I guess.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> And the default is 65hz, not 75hz like some had hoped based on some of the spec sheets out there?
> can you try going to 75?


I'm not familiar with the process but can if someone gives the needed timing parameters, I only found the 85hz setup.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> So I paid on the 9th, waited until the 14th to ship, asked for a refund at that point. Took two days to initiate refund, and now I will only get my money back on the 20th.
> What a bunch of hardship for a stupid monitor.
> They can keep their junk. Willing to bet these things start burning out within a few months anyway.
> Nothing in life is free or easy I guess.


bitter, lately?
On a serious note: I ordered from Dcsamsungmall, and he Fed-Ex shipped it in 1-2 days. You shouldn't have gone with the seller that's swamped with orders.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> OCing does not appear to work, got blank screen when attempted to use ToastyX's 85hz ATI config. Also in Toasty's program the monitor is listed as "ACH00FA Generic PNP Monitor"... Achieva?


ACH = Archtek Telecom Corporation, assuming they didn't just make it up. They don't seem to be a monitor company though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the process but can if someone gives the needed timing parameters, I only found the 85hz setup.


Try just copying and pasting the parameters for 60 Hz. I needed to use different parameters for 85 Hz to get it to fit within 330 MHz.


----------



## TriWheel

Quote:


> bitter, lately?


Very.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> So I paid on the 9th, waited until the 14th to ship, asked for a refund at that point. Took two days to initiate refund, and now I will only get my money back on the 20th.
> What a bunch of hardship for a stupid monitor.
> They can keep their junk. Willing to bet these things start burning out within a few months anyway.
> Nothing in life is free or easy I guess.


Talk about irrational sour grapes.


----------



## TriWheel

I only ordered because of the 85Hz. I am not buying any more 60Hz dinosaurs, IPS/Quad HD or whatever.

Edit: I was going to just swallow the fact that the good ones were gone already, but green-sum couldn't be bothered to ship a 2C within 5 days, so yeah BITTER!


----------



## robi-wan

good day gentlemen

i ordered a catleap from red-cap on the 10 of march. and it says it has handed over to air carrier on the 14. Do i have to be worried? it has to be shipped to switzerland so that may take longer but still.. not sure how i feel about that. maybe im just paranoid?

here's the tracking: http://pic-hoster.net/upload/40955/Bildschirmfoto2012-03-16um18.53.40.png

greetings
rob


----------



## jrcbandit

So do these monitors without scalers work with GPU-enabled scaling to display lower resolutions? I have old games I like to play that wont support the max resolution.

I already ordered the Crossover so I hope it will work, and I am anxiously waiting to hear if higher refresh rates like 75 hz works with it .
Edit: Hmm, looks like it might not. At least the bezel sounds better than the other 3 monitor variants ;p.

Also, what is the height of the monitor+stand at the lowest setting? I hope it fits in the same spot as my 24 inch Samsung that has a large bezel/no height adjustment.


----------



## ThingyNess

Has anyone else noticed that the actual LCD Panels in the 2B and 2C models are different as well?
If you track down the datasheets for both of them, one actually has 380Cd/M2 brightness and the other is 420Cd/M2.

Also, monitor panel drivers are relatively straightforward. Technically if you could find one from a 120hz monitor that was a high enough res to require dual-link DVI and quad-channel LVDS, there's nothing saying that we couldn't reprogram it to output the right resolution and drive this panel at 120hz.

Panel specs are here:

One of them is an LM270WQ1-SDA2 (380 Cd/M2)
http://lcdtech.no-ip.info/download/specs/LG%20Display/LM270WQ1%20(SD)(A2).pdf

The other one is a LM270WQ1-SDE3 which is rated for 420Cd/m2.
http://www.panelook.com/modeldetail.php?id=14391


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> ACH = Archtek Telecom Corporation, assuming they didn't just make it up. They don't seem to be a monitor company though.
> Try just copying and pasting the parameters for 60 Hz. I needed to use different parameters for 85 Hz to get it to fit within 330 MHz.


Went blank as well. Seems the 75hz rating is confirmed to be for the panel itself and will only do that at lower resolutions when a scalar is involved, not at 2560x1440 like the 2B Catleaps.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the actual LCD Panels in the 2B and 2C models are different as well?
> If you track down the datasheets for both of them, one actually has 380Cd/M2 brightness and the other is 420Cd/M2.
> Also, monitor panel drivers are relatively straightforward. Technically if you could find one from a 120hz monitor that was a high enough res to require dual-link DVI and quad-channel LVDS, there's nothing saying that we couldn't reprogram it to output the right resolution and drive this panel at 120hz.
> Panel specs are here:
> One of them is an LM270WQ1-SDA2 (380 Cd/M2)
> http://lcdtech.no-ip.info/download/specs/LG%20Display/LM270WQ1%20(SD)(A2).pdf
> The other one is a LM270WQ1-SDE3 which is rated for 420Cd/m2.
> http://www.panelook.com/modeldetail.php?id=14391


Which panel does the 2b have vs the 2c?


----------



## stanford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> So I paid on the 9th, waited until the 14th to ship, asked for a refund at that point. Took two days to initiate refund, and now I will only get my money back on the 20th.
> What a bunch of hardship for a stupid monitor.
> They can keep their junk. Willing to bet these things start burning out within a few months anyway.
> Nothing in life is free or easy I guess.


so because you lack the ability to be patient and understanding of someone that was deluged with an obscene amount of orders, you want everyone else on this forum that purchased the same monitor to have theirs burn out and fail within a few months? monitors weigh about 30 lbs each and if he sold over 100 of them, thats literally about 1.5 tons of monitor that he has to individually box. now since he double boxes them he has to take each monitor box, put it in a bigger box with bubble wrap, tape it up securely....and then he has to create a packing slip for it which involves creating a ship to address and proper documentation like customs forms which shows country of origin and value, and bring this huge box to the post office to ship out. Oh and by the way he has to make over 100 of these which takes about 20 minutes each at least so thats about 3 per hour. looking at his ebay store he also sells various other things that he also has to ship out. the dude is not a huge website like amazon or newegg, he is probably a 5 foot 2 120lb korean guy with maybe a few helpers...


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> So do these monitors without scalers work with GPU-enabled scaling to display lower resolutions? I have old games I like to play that wont support the max resolution.
> I already ordered the Crossover so I hope it will work, and I am anxiously waiting to hear if higher refresh rates like 75 hz works with it .
> Edit: Hmm, looks like it might not. At least the bezel sounds better than the other 3 monitor variants ;p.
> Also, what is the height of the monitor+stand at the lowest setting? I hope it fits in the same spot as my 24 inch Samsung that has a large bezel/no height adjustment.


When measuring from desk:
At lowest, top of monitor is ~17.75" (45cm) high, bottom is 2.5" (6.5cm).
At highest, top of monitor is ~22.5" (57cm) high, bottom is 7.5" (19cm).


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> When measuring from desk:
> At lowest, top of monitor is ~17.75" (45cm) high, bottom is 2.5" (6.5cm).
> At highest, top of monitor is ~22.5" (57cm) high, bottom is 7.5" (19cm).


Perfect, thanks! It will fit in the same spot as my 24 inch monitor so I wont have to rearrange everything.


----------



## Phinominal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanford*
> 
> so because you lack the ability to be patient and understanding of someone that was deluged with an obscene amount of orders, you want everyone else on this forum that purchased the same monitor to have theirs burn out and fail within a few months? monitors weigh about 30 lbs each and if he sold over 100 of them, thats literally about 1.5 tons of monitor that he has to individually box. now since he double boxes them he has to take each monitor box, put it in a bigger box with bubble wrap, tape it up securely....and then he has to create a packing slip for it which involves creating a ship to address and proper documentation like customs forms which shows country of origin and value, and bring this huge box to the post office to ship out. Oh and by the way he has to make over 100 of these which takes about 20 minutes each at least so thats about 3 per hour. looking at his ebay store he also sells various other things that he also has to ship out. the dude is not a huge website like amazon or newegg, he is probably a 5 foot 2 120lb korean guy with maybe a few helpers...




everything's harder when you're just a 5'2 120lb korean guy....


----------



## Tea1023

now that we know the Crossover doesnt OC, are people in favour of the Catleap or the Crossover? ive got to make my decision by monday cause ive already sold my monitor and wont be able to go without a desktop for long.


----------



## TriWheel

Thats all good and fine, but lots of people that ordered after me received theirs before mine was even shipped, so you guys are still shooting blanks..


----------



## Gloomy

He's the hero discounted LCD panels deserve, but not the one they need right now. So we'll hate him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent salesman, a watchful protector. A dark knight.


----------



## ThingyNess

I can't remember which revision had which panel, unfortunately. Another neat thing is that these are some of the first panels to actually use e-Displayport internally rather than the old-school LVDS signalling which has long been the standard.

The fact that the input circuitry in these monitors is a new(ish) TMDS -> eDP converter rather than TMDS -> LVDS might explain some of why it copes with higher refresh rates well in some cases.

http://www.vesa.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/DisplayPort-DevCon-Presentation-eDP-Dec-2010-v3.pdf

Interestingly, the e-DisplayPort spec for quad-lane panels officially supports 2560x1440 @ 120hz. If you could find a driver board that would actually give the panel a 120hz input, my money would be on the fact that it would actually support and display it just fine.

Suggestion for the people looking into driver circuitry replacements:

DisplayPort -> eDP conversion is much MUCH easier and simpler than TMDS (DVI) to eDP which is what these monitors are currently using. Given that most modern videocards have a displayport output anyway that will likely have less timing restrictions than dual-link DVI anyway, the best bet to make this panel shine would be to find a driver board with DisplayPort input as opposed to DVI. It'd also likely be cheaper, too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort#Specifications


----------



## _GTech

Wow, a 1 in 10 chance (or worse) of getting , DOA, Dead Pixels or Bad Panel, not good!

I think I'll just buy local, as I DO NOT trust shipping at all!


----------



## chukdotcom

What is a good video card to drive 3 of these catleaps or crossovers? I am not interested in gaming, just in being able to connect all 3 at once, and have it seen as 3 different desktops in windows 7. Not just one giant one like some video cards do. I've seen cards with (2) dual DVI's and (1) HDMI, but from what I understand, I either can't use all 3 at once, or the HDMI one won't work at all. Do I need two video cards?


----------



## TriWheel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chukdotcom*
> 
> What is a good video card to drive 3 of these catleaps or crossovers? I am not interested in gaming, just in being able to connect all 3 at once, and have it seen as 3 different desktops in windows 7. Not just one giant one like some video cards do. I've seen cards with (2) dual DVI's and (1) HDMI, but from what I understand, I either can't use all 3 at once, or the HDMI one won't work at all. Do I need two video cards?


HD 5770 would fit the bill for you nicely. Should be able to find that cheap, if not, get the 6000 series replacement for it(not sure - somebody here will know).


----------



## PearlJammzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> I can't remember which revision had which panel, unfortunately. Another neat thing is that these are some of the first panels to actually use e-Displayport internally rather than the old-school LVDS signalling which has long been the standard.
> The fact that the input circuitry in these monitors is a new(ish) TMDS -> eDP converter rather than TMDS -> LVDS might explain some of why it copes with higher refresh rates well in some cases.
> http://www.vesa.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/DisplayPort-DevCon-Presentation-eDP-Dec-2010-v3.pdf
> Interestingly, the e-DisplayPort spec for quad-lane panels officially supports 2560x1440 @ 120hz. If you could find a driver board that would actually give the panel a 120hz input, my money would be on the fact that it would actually support and display it just fine.
> Suggestion for the people looking into driver circuitry replacements:
> DisplayPort -> eDP conversion is much MUCH easier and simpler than TMDS (DVI) to eDP which is what these monitors are currently using. Given that most modern videocards have a displayport output anyway that will likely have less timing restrictions than dual-link DVI anyway, the best bet to make this panel shine would be to find a driver board with DisplayPort input as opposed to DVI. It'd also likely be cheaper, too.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort#Specifications


Hence why I am hoping someone will find info on one that just has a displayport connection! If it does there is a VERY good chance that all of them will be able to hit 120hz. Even if they cost 100 dollars more I am willing to be a lot of people would buy that over the current selection.

Anyone know of any Korean monitor with this same panel but that has DP? All I can find is a Chinese one that uses +A panels and DP. I have yet to find a place where I can get them imported for cheap though!


----------



## chukdotcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> HD 5770 would fit the bill for you nicely. Should be able to find that cheap, if not, get the 6000 series replacement for it(not sure - somebody here will know).


Thanks. How would I drive 3 monitors? I can't use the HDMI connection can I?


----------



## TriWheel

Edit: you can use all three at once, just not HDMI and DP at the same time.


----------



## PearlJammzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> HD 5770 would fit the bill for you nicely. Should be able to find that cheap, if not, get the 6000 series replacement for it(not sure - somebody here will know).


IIRC the 6850 is the replacement for the 5770. They moved the model numbers around that generation a bit.


----------



## chukdotcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> Edit: you can use all three at once, just not HDMI and DP at the same time.


It seems like these cards all have one dual link dvi, and one single link. I need both to be dual-link, right?

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?leg=&psn=0001&pid=497&lid=1


----------



## Geglamash

You can run both DVIs at the same time, but not HDMI as well.
You have can 2 DVI + DP, or 1 DVI +1 HDMI +DP


----------



## TriWheel

I'm afraid you are probably right, but then, that means Eyefinity would be just as tricky with three of these.


----------



## chukdotcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> I'm afraid you are probably right, but then, that means Eyefinity would be just as tricky with three of these.


Can I just put 2 video cards in my computer? Use the DP and Dual Link DVI from one, and just the Dual Link DVI from the 2nd card?


----------



## billy61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chukdotcom*
> 
> Can I just put 2 video cards in my computer? Use the DP and Dual Link DVI from one, and just the Dual Link DVI from the 2nd card?


Yes, that is similar to what i am doing now. I have two 5770's, and 3x 1920x1200 monitors. I am using 2 DVI ports on the first card and 1 DVI on the second.

A word of warning though, you may run into some display driver quirks if you are using windows. Whenever I try to watch video in VLC (and most media players) on a monitor on the second card, Aero crashes. My screens also tend to flicker a couple of times whenever I open/close a video player.

I might recommend looking at similar nvidia cards, before I upgraded to my 5770's I had a pair of 8800 GTS 640 mb cards, and while they didn't have nearly the performance the drivers worked flawlessly with windows.


----------



## ThingyNess

Also keep in mind that a passive DisplayPort -> DVI adapter does NOT support dual-link (not enough pins) so you would not be able to drive 3 of these on any card that did not have 3 DVI ports.

A DP->DVI (passive) converter won't cut it, unless you were satisfied with driving the monitor using its one alternate resolution that it supports (720p)

An active DP->DVI adapter will work fine, but will require power, and won't be cheap.

Example:

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=330-5521

or

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2

In addition, they (the active DP->DVI adapters) apparently do seem to fail a lot and nobody likes to warranty them.


----------



## chukdotcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> Also keep in mind that a passive DisplayPort -> DVI adapter does NOT support dual-link (not enough pins) so you would not be able to drive 3 of these on any card that did not have 3 DVI ports.
> A DP->DVI (passive) converter won't cut it, unless you were satisfied with driving the monitor using its one alternate resolution that it supports (720p)
> An active DP->DVI adapter will work fine, but will require power, and won't be cheap.
> Example:
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=330-5521
> or
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2
> In addition, they (the active DP->DVI adapters) apparently do seem to fail a lot and nobody likes to warranty them.


Thanks. I was hoping to avoid the DP entirely, but I can't find any cards that have (2) dual link DVI connectors. I don't mind buying 2 cards, but I'd like to keep this as simple as possible and avoid any other adapters.


----------



## araman

Alright, so with today's news of no OC on the Crossover (based on a sample size of 1 at least







), and apparently the tempered glass catleap model might be the 'B' model if you're lucky... I'm very conflicted as to which to order. I really like the stand on the LED-P, but the potential to bump up my refresh rate really speaks to me. Just don't know...


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> When measuring from desk:
> At lowest, top of monitor is ~17.75" (45cm) high, bottom is 2.5" (6.5cm).
> At highest, top of monitor is ~22.5" (57cm) high, bottom is 7.5" (19cm).


Thanks. I'm debating starting a club so we can take the Crossover stuff elsewhere but I don't know enough about monitors to help people within the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Perfect, thanks! It will fit in the same spot as my 24 inch monitor so I wont have to rearrange everything.


Yup. It will be slightly taller than my VE248H 24". Glad it wont be much higher up. (my 24" is 16" high)


----------



## Niko-Time

Are there any similar bargains on tvs? Looking for a 32"er


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Are there any similar bargains on tvs? Looking for a 32"er


once in a while look at your local craigslist.. there's good stuff there. no shipping cost.


----------



## opcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> So I paid on the 9th, waited until the 14th to ship, asked for a refund at that point. Took two days to initiate refund, and now I will only get my money back on the 20th.
> What a bunch of hardship for a stupid monitor.
> They can keep their junk. Willing to bet these things start burning out within a few months anyway.
> Nothing in life is free or easy I guess.


Sounds like Green-Sum. I think that seller should be avoided.


----------



## jagz

Speaking of shipping. I have my ebay tracking number.. but it's currently handled by the Korea Post? Is this going to change to whatever shipping provider he (dream-seller) is using or ? I can't tell much with this one.. Just says "In Transit"


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opcow*
> 
> Sounds like Green-Sum. I think that seller should be avoided.


His shipping times seem to be longer, however I had a pleasant experience and got a flawless panel.


----------



## room312

My Catleap should be coming in soon. I have one major concern, though, and it really only came up after I placed my order.

I see in the original post that the power brick that it comes with is compatible -- we just have to supply our own USA power cords (or use an adapter). Is this still the case? Or do I have to look out for something in particular on the power brick? Might I have to supply my own?

Also, it might be too soon to tell, but if anyone is using one of these monitors (Catleap, Achieva, Crossover, etc) on daily extended use, are you experiencing any issues so far?


----------



## larrydavid

My Catleap came with a 100-240v power supply. It was actually labeled for this.


----------



## Rizyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Speaking of shipping. I have my ebay tracking number.. but it's currently handled by the Korea Post? Is this going to change to whatever shipping provider he (dream-seller) is using or ? I can't tell much with this one.. Just says "In Transit"


if you're talking about the EMS tracking number that you got from dream-seller, it's their equivalent of our USPS. you can use that same tracking number on USPS site as they will be the ones delivering to us.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rizyn*
> 
> if you're talking about the EMS tracking number that you got from dream-seller, it's their equivalent of our USPS. you can use that same tracking number on USPS site as they will be the ones delivering to us.


Thanks alot. Welcome to OCN.

Has any thread in OCN history had so many people sign up before? haha


----------



## Derpinheimer

received the achieva shimian tempered glass model today.

2 dead pixels, barely noticeable. havent gotten around to using things like jscreenfix yet

lots, and lots, of stuck dust/styrofoam. most is at the bottom left corner and is very small to the point where it doesnt bother me. there is another larger piece casting a shadow in the top left, and 2 large ones in the right, probably 4x4 and 6x5 pixels each [exaggerated by the awesome pixel pitch]

on dark colors, there is a noticeable reflection within the monitor. probably due to the glass.

EDIT: looking more carefully, im not sure how much is dust and how much is stuck pixels. if i move my head left to right, they appear and disappear. i couldnt figure out how this made sense for either of them... any ideas? if they are stuck pixels ill definitely be trying my luck on an RMA.

The good? the 220v rated adapter works just fine on US outlets, the color is amazing compared to my dull Benq G2400WD tn monitor.

not ecstatic due to the large dust on the right side, but im still happy.

if anyone knows if there is a way to remove the glass, or get the dust to move down [tapping hard didnt do it] please do!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> received the achieva shimian tempered glass model today.
> 2 dead pixels, barely noticeable. havent gotten around to using things like jscreenfix yet
> lots, and lots, of stuck dust/styrofoam. most is at the bottom left corner and is very small to the point where it doesnt bother me. there is another larger piece casting a shadow in the top left, and 2 large ones in the right, probably 4x4 and 6x5 pixels each [exaggerated by the awesome pixel pitch]
> on dark colors, there is a noticeable reflection within the monitor. probably due to the glass.
> The good? the 220v rated adapter works just fine on US outlets, the color is amazing compared to my dull Benq G2400WD tn monitor.
> not ecstatic due to the large dust on the right side, but im still happy.
> if anyone knows if there is a way to remove the glass, or get the dust to move down [tapping hard didnt do it] please do!


Someone mentioned lifting the glass slightly and spraying compressed air in to move it. However, that seems a little risky IMO. Maybe a local electronics shop might be able to do it.


----------



## Odyn

For the love of god can someone tell me if my http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506 will work? It doesn't say whether its D-DVI... it just says DVI... although max supported res IS 2650x1440. I got the Shimiean QLite on the front page.


----------



## Rizyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> For the love of god can someone tell me if my http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506 will work? It doesn't say whether its D-DVI... it just says DVI... although max supported res IS 2650x1440. I got the Shimiean QLite on the front page.


from the input picture, it looks to be D-DVI so it should work.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> For the love of god can someone tell me if my http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506 will work? It doesn't say whether its D-DVI... it just says DVI... although max supported res IS 2650x1440. I got the Shimiean QLite on the front page.


http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Products/Graphics-Cards/AMD/AMD-Radeon-HD-6000-Series/AMD-Radeon-HD-6870.aspx

Under specs, it says 1x DL-DVI and 1x SL-DVI. You should be good to go


----------



## Derpinheimer

WARNING!!! MY ACHIEVA SHIMIAN IS SUFFERING FROM "BURN IN"!

I do not know how this is possible, but it is very clear! DO NOT BUY, will update monday!


----------



## Rizyn

I'm curious why these sellers list the brightness for the crossovers different. 350 vs 380 vs 420 cd/m²?


----------



## kazenagi

I always thought screen burn in on lcds were near impossible..


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> I always thought screen burn in on lcds were near impossible..


My thoughts exactly, unless you leave it on a static image for weeks or something.

Do you have evidence of the burn-in and was it overclocked to 80+Hz?


----------



## kazenagi

He has a shimian so if he did increase the refresh rate it was probably under 70 at best. Any pics of the burn in?


----------



## Lostcase

Damn that sucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThingyNess

Burn-in is possible on LCDs, although I'm not quite sure as to the exact mechanism. My Dell 2005fpw (early S-IPS) displays 'image retention' every now and then where if I leave a browser window open for a couple days and come back to it, I can see the outline of the browser window and some of its contents for 30-60 minutes until it eventually fades away.

I work in IT, and we have an older HP L2045w here that has the "Windows XP" screensaver logo 'burned' into it in various spots since it's always sitting at that screen and has been for years. Weird, but it does happen.


----------



## TheJesus

Its called image retention, but is usually cured by leaving the monitor off for a few days or playing a rotation of solid colored screens to unstick the pixels.


----------



## Derpinheimer

I had just received it and set it up, and had to go. I cant take pics or update on the status until Monday, as I do not have the monitor with me.

It takes about 15 seconds for "image retention" to start, and it becomes more and more crisp after that. Give it about double the time away from that image and it fades away.

Will be talking to red-cap about this and see what he has to say.

Note that these pixels are not stuck. It is like a ghost image on top of the other. They do change.

Copied from the my first post about the monitor:
EDIT: looking more carefully, im not sure how much is dust and how much is stuck pixels. if i move my head left to right, they appear and disappear. i couldnt figure out how this made sense for either of them... any ideas? if they are stuck pixels ill definitely be trying my luck on an RMA.


----------



## Tea1023

just PM'd you.


----------



## Master Freez

So the last IPS panels is also susceptible to the "image retention" problem?









Does anyone has the same problem with this monitors? It's really important for me because i've had enough with S-PVA 40" inch tv


----------



## ThingyNess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> I had just received it and set it up, and had to go. I cant take pics or update on the status until Monday, as I do not have the monitor with me.
> It takes about 15 seconds for "image retention" to start, and it becomes more and more crisp after that. Give it about double the time away from that image and it fades away.
> Will be talking to red-cap about this and see what he has to say.
> Note that these pixels are not stuck. It is like a ghost image on top of the other. They do change.
> Copied from the my first post about the monitor:
> EDIT: looking more carefully, im not sure how much is dust and how much is stuck pixels. if i move my head left to right, they appear and disappear. i couldnt figure out how this made sense for either of them... any ideas? if they are stuck pixels ill definitely be trying my luck on an RMA.


That does seem pretty excessive. Just curious - you are using this in a regular 70degF/20degC room, right?

LCDs get noticeably sluggish at cold temperatures. Out in my machine shop I actually had to switch from an LCD to a CRT because at ~2degC the LCD was painfully slow/ghosty. The CRT as always is nice and fast, and doubles as a nice place to warm my hands.


----------



## kazenagi

He noticed it right after he plugged it in, do you have another gpu? if it still does the same thing on another card you probably just got a bad monitor.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> WARNING!!! MY ACHIEVA SHIMIAN IS SUFFERING FROM "BURN IN"!
> I do not know how this is possible, but it is very clear! DO NOT BUY, will update monday!


Ummm, out of 40+ Shimian monitors of varying quality, you're the only one reporting this. And you're reporting it on a panel with a lot of other suspect defects. Given all the issues you reported, this is a candidate for a return for another, I would think.

Given the current poll numbers, I'm glad I ordered a Yamakasi instead of the Achieva.

BB


----------



## Derpinheimer

It's somewhere between 68-70. I've had the neighboring TN monitor run just fine ~60f at times, though.

I forgot to mention, no I havent done any overclocking attempts.


----------



## Artikbot

This monitor has me feeling a bit of buyers remorse.

Although my IPS235 was nearly half the price... I wonder how good these things are. €290 shipped to spain. Destructively good priced.

I'd need a new GPU, that's for sure though


----------



## bastage

Any way of getting the poll updated to include the other models.. Would be nice to see how they are stacking up as far as dead pixels & dust.. Could probably be listed as each brand with either perfect or not.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> WARNING!!! MY ACHIEVA SHIMIAN IS SUFFERING FROM "BURN IN"!
> I do not know how this is possible, but it is very clear! DO NOT BUY, will update monday!


I've seen burn-in on older IPS monitors but not on recent ones. It's possible yours is defective. I haven't seen any burn-in issues with the catleap so far, even at 85 Hz.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I've seen burn-in on older IPS monitors but not on recent ones. It's possible yours is defective. I haven't seen any burn-in issues with the catleap so far, even at 85 Hz.


Good to hear, was starting to get worried, then I thought.. well they use these in internet cafe's with tempered glass so they should be able to take some serious abuse... I have no proof, I just remember one of the vendors stating that it's one of their purposes.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Hm? Having tempered glass and an IPS panel are unrelated. I doubt internet cafes would want IPS monitors, but definitely yes to tempered glass. It can take quite a beating.


----------



## Shane1244

I've had my catlead on for a few days no, no screen saver. i just checked and theres 0 burn in where the start button is, which never changes.

that guy is probably just trying to stir up trouble.


----------



## araman

Man, what is it about today that brought in all the miscreants?

Derp, I'm sure there's something to your claim here, but taking it to the level where you tell everyone to not buy just because yours is defective is a little extreme, don't you think? Anyone taking the plunge here is taking a risk as there's always the chance you end up with a bum device, you accept that risk when you complete the transaction - don't sour the spirit of this deal because yours didn't turn out as well .

I suggest you roll with the punches and see if you can get it exchanged/returned. No other recourse really, unless you're willing to live with the defect.


----------



## Shane1244

Two new posters, vs all the regulars that haven't had any problems.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Wow shane, almost sounds like how hardware works! Some people, hold it.. GET LEMONS!


----------



## TriWheel

Quote:


> Man, what is it about today that brought in all the miscreants?


I surely hope that wasn't directed at me in any way. Everything I have said was the truth, and later a poster called out my description of events as indicative of green-sum's business practice.

I was told I needed to show patience as well. I waited 5 days for a tracking number to appear. Is that not patient enough?

Oh, and about lifting a ton and a half of nasty monitors in a day.. By myself loaded 10 tons of sand onto a barge in the sun in 1 single morning with nothing but a shovel, so I needn't be lectured about
how labor intensive shipping 12 monitors a day is.

And for the record, I never wished everyone's monitors would burn out, I just speculated that nothing good in life is free.


----------



## Ash576

Hello, I have literally flicked through all 270 pages of everyone's comments on these monitors, to decide wether to get one or not. I like in the UK and I am swaying towards the Shimian tempered glass (because it looks so much like the apple display  ).

I am awear about the dust problems etc







I'm willing to take the risk, Im just unsure about a couple of things:

1. The power adaptor , what will I need as I live in the uk, do I need a transformer for the voltages or?

2. Also say if I played an old game that would only display at 1080p, how would this show on this monitor? Would it look like a normal 27"1080p monito or would the picture distort or become pixelated?

3. How reliable are these displays , any recommendations?

Any help or advice would be much appriciated.

Maybe some pics or feedback from those who bought flawless tempered glass models too









Many thanks

Ash


----------



## Ash576

Oh and also

Are the glass models nice and heavy ?








Im a big fan of the flush glass look







like a big iPad


----------



## Derpinheimer

Heavy? Not so much.. but it does look nice. Im not sure how the Catleap is, but for the Achieva, the glass covers the LCD screen only, and the frame goes around it -- it doesnt sit on top of everything.


----------



## Odyn

I got mine today.... HOLY MOTHER OF GOD THIS IS AMAZING. Got the Shimian qlite version.... no defects or anything. Im not suffering that burn in as described above either. I'm going to upgrade to a better GFX so I can utilize this monstrosity. I tried running skyrim on medium and it was pixelated hahaahaahahaha. Was hilarious.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markstar*
> 
> Wow, what a great thread! I just discovered it via Anandtech and would already be on my way to ordering one of these babies if it weren't for the glossy coating.
> What do you guys think, will there be an affordable anti-gloat version any time soon?


I have both anti glare and glossy Ill take glossy anyday the colors are so much better never once had a issue with glare and my desk is near a window


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> I got mine today.... HOLY MOTHER OF GOD THIS IS AMAZING. Got the Shimian qlite version.... no defects or anything. Im not suffering that burn in as described above either. I'm going to upgrade to a better GFX so I can utilize this monstrosity. I tried running skyrim on medium and it was pixelated hahaahaahahaha. Was hilarious.


Skyrim didn't like my Shimian either, and I got dual 6850s.

Well, I see this thread didn't die down. I'll add crossover info, an achieva club spreadsheet, and whatever else I missed a few hundred posts back to the main post soon. 3G sucks at heartsfield though, this page would barely load with tapatalk.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Two new posters, vs all the regulars that haven't had any problems.


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Skyrim didn't like my Shimian either, and I got dual 6850s.
> Well, I see this thread didn't die down. I'll add crossover info, an achieva club spreadsheet, and whatever else I missed a few hundred posts back to the main post soon. 3G sucks at heartsfield though, this page would barely load with tapatalk.


add the FIRST Semiconductor 27 inch also seem they are selling hem now


----------



## MarkL

Hello, I live in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. I have ordered the Shimian, and Canada Post's tracking system tells me that the monitor should be here early next week.

This monitor will come at a good time, because I have graduated college close to two years ago, and have been practically completely unemployed since. I was also just offered a job, and then called at the last minute to be told that it had been given to someone else, so I'm feeling especially crushed as of now. I don't have a lot of money to leave my apartment and spend most of the day inside, a bit struggling to make the time more pleasant. So, when a family member gave me some money to spend as a distraction and I saw this thread at random, I knew what I was going to get. Much thanks to the people who exposed this fabulous deal. I can't wait to gawk at the glory of 27 inches, super high resolution S-IPS goodness!









About ghosting, I guess the possibility of trolling is still there, but I wouldn't entirely discount these people's accounts yet. I have one of the rare laptops with an IPS screen, a very recent one, and it has screen ghosting as well. I had to send it back to the company to get a new one. It wasn't a deal breaker though I'll admit. Anyway I'll sure post if I experience any dead/stuck pixels, ghosting or other such weirdness.

As for people telling that some modern games look ugly or badly scaled on it, well I intend to play old early 2000 games on it like Anachronox, Sacrifice, Thief, Kingpin and the like. I think you guys don't know how truly lucky you have it.









My brother lent me his PS3 and he has an HDMI to DVI adapter to go with it, so I'll be able to test out whether or not the Shimian displays something. It doesn't seem clear whether or not it has scaling abilities in and of itself. I don't care much, but there are some who do, so I'll settle the question.


----------



## G4Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Two new posters, vs all the regulars that haven't had any problems.


Make that 3.

I just got my Catleap this morning and left my browser on ebay for 45 mins. Then when i came back and went to a site with a dark background i could still see the ebay listings. This is not really a big issue for me, i just wanted ppl to know.

So far im still happy with this purchase. No dead/ stuck pixels, minimal backlight bleed.


----------



## THX152

Yeah this thread is pretty incredible. Been following it for a bit now. Have some friends who picked up the Catleap and love them. I rolled the dice on the Catleap myself last night in the States. Today it passed through Alaska. Wow!


----------



## xdemi

So pretty much at this point all hope lies in seeing if the panel PCB that is OCable can be sourced (or Reverse Engineered, and then mass produced by someone) right?

Or getting lucky somehow and attaining a Catleap with the 2B panel.


----------



## Riotz

I might be in South Korea next week. Does anyone know of a brick and mortar place I can pick up 2 of these in Incheon or Seoul?


----------



## Shane1244

All of the ones you linked don't have glass in front of them.


----------



## lionelhuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> All of the ones you linked don't have glass in front of them.


Thanks, +rep. So does that mean that there are no crossovers with glass in front (yet)? Those were all the crossovers I could find on eBay.


----------



## Shane1244

Nope, not yet. Not that I am aware of anyways..


----------



## utnorris

No ghosting problems here. Didn't really appreciate the monitor until I played CIV V and COD BO. This monitor is awesome!!!!! Sure, I can't overclock it, but I really don't care. At the high res the games just draw me in. Really like this better than my Eyefinity/Nvidia Surround setup.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riotz*
> 
> I might be in South Korea next week. Does anyone know of a brick and mortar place I can pick up 2 of these in Incheon or Seoul?


Just about any electronics store should have them. There is also this gigantic electronics "mall" that has like 5 floors of stuff (my dad visited a few years ago). However, be warned that a lot of places A. do not list prices and/or B. mark up for foreigners and/or C. want to haggle. I suggest you have someone who either lives there or speaks the language at least do the buying.


----------



## kazenagi

Redcap accepted my offer for $400 each for the crossovers with pivot stand just curious if anyone got anything lower haha. Gonna have to find someone to buy my shimian now, mixed monitors might not look too good but if I can't find one, vesa stand and my third monitor it is


----------



## eduardmc

This monitor has been excellent, no ghosing like the other hater. The only problem i have is with BF3 only, when i start a game and the map is loading i get black screen most of the time, is like 50-50 chance. I have to turn off and on the monitor a few times to see the image. If not it stays like it is on but does not show anything. The same is when i exit the game. This is weird cause it onlyl happen with BF3 and i have like 40 games. Note i have mine overclocked to 66hz.


----------



## Ikrin

Wow, I'm surprised I hadn't seen this thread earlier. These seem to be some interesting monitors. Which of them are currently the best options for "overclocking"? I read somewhere that the Catleap no longer has the PCB that allows for it to reach 90+hz. What're the differences between the Shimian, Catleap, and Crossover? It seems that the Crossover just has a better stand and no glass?


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Redcap accepted my offer for $400 each for the crossovers with pivot stand just curious if anyone got anything lower haha. Gonna have to find someone to buy my shimian now, mixed monitors might not look too good but if I can't find one, vesa stand and my third monitor it is


So what's the consensus on redcap? Good handler? Fast shipping? Sounds like I'm going to be getting a Crossover LED-P and the discount would be nice, but I don't want to have to wait forever for shipping...


----------



## kazenagi

Shimians + Catleaps are pretty much the same now that they don't come with an capable pcb that can reach 90+hz, they both come in glass + non glass versions. The stands on the shiminas and catleaps are both crappy one's wobbly and the latter's crooked most of the time. Crossovers have slightly thinner bezels compared to the 1inch of the others and better stand. Only thing that annoyed me on the Shimian was that all the buttons were on the back of the monitor.


----------



## Markstar

Wow, you go to bed and when you wake up there are another 6 pages!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> I have both anti glare and glossy Ill take glossy anyday the colors are so much better never once had a issue with glare and my desk is near a window


Interesting. I will definitely think about it and maybe try to find a glossy screen that I can borrow to do some testing.


----------



## MarkL

Honestly, I don't care at all about higher hertz rates. I hate that effect on HDTVs, it's like watching everything through a disgusting Vaseline filter.


----------



## Gloomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkL*
> 
> Honestly, I don't care at all about higher hertz rates. I hate that effect on HDTVs, it's like watching everything through a disgusting Vaseline filter.


There's a difference between the two. What you're thinking of is tweening, when they interpolate video to higher frame rates. What happens when you have higher hz on a monitor is the computer creates more original frames to match the refresh rate. TVs "blend" the video together (since the intervening frames do not exist), computers fill the higher refresh rate with more frames. There is no "vaseline" filter effect. You simply see more detail in motion.


----------



## Master Freez

+1 *Gloomy*


----------



## Master Freez

*People*, two questions which were skipped by high flow of the posts:

When you wathing something for a long time or just leave the IPS monitor turned on, can you see some traces of the previous images? Like white text\cloud\figures.... It's *important* for me because S-PVA tv already burned a little bit & it's probably possible to affect the IPS when side monitors just shows the static picture









So do you have this "little problem" and after what time of the static image delay on the screen?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Quiksmage

hey guys didn't even realize I had an account on this site. I've been watching this thread since it was 10 pages long. not soon after I bought the achieva shimian with glass model. I'm pleased to say that it has FINALLY arrived. that thing sat in customs for over 2 weeks







.
when I saw the package the first thing I noticed is that the boxes handle was broken which made me fear for the worst thinking it might be broken. things got worse when I turned on and plugged in my monitor only to find a black screen. this was odd because my computer recognized the display and showed its resolution in the list of monitors. I started to panic and unplugged/plugged in the monitor, power cycled a few times, and still nothing happened.
I then realized I was not using the cable that came with the monitor. see, the way my monitor is positioned I had to buy a 10 foot dual link cable. so, I held my breath and plugged in the cable that came with it. it worked! it turns out that my dvi-d cable for whatever reason didn't work in dual link mode. I went to the amazon page for the cable and noticed some comments saying the same. since I didn't want to wait on shipping to be able to set up my monitor, I set out for Fry's. The cable prices there made me cry. the cheapest 10 foot dvi-d cable they had was 20 dollars. the first one I found was 80.... I bit the bullet and bought the 20 dollar cable. The monitor is working amazing. I love how vibrant it looks. I originally saw a spec of dust under the glass before I put the stand on it and stood it up, but it appears as though the dust spec fell somewhere as the screen looks pristine with a white background. 0 dead pixels

TLDR: Great buy. just thought I'd share my story for this massive thread.

[/img]



old setup



New setup. yes, I remodeled for this monitor.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quiksmage*
> 
> hey guys didn't even realize I had an account on this site. I've been watching this thread since it was 10 pages long. not soon after I bought the achieva shimian with glass model. I'm pleased to say that it has FINALLY arrived. that thing sat in customs for over 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> when I saw the package the first thing I noticed is that the boxes handle was broken which made me fear for the worst thinking it might be broken. things got worse when I turned on and plugged in my monitor only to find a black screen. this was odd because my computer recognized the display and showed its resolution in the list of monitors. I started to panic and unplugged/plugged in the monitor, power cycled a few times, and still nothing happened.
> I then realized I was not using the cable that came with the monitor. see, the way my monitor is positioned I had to buy a 10 foot dual link cable. so, I held my breath and plugged in the cable that came with it. it worked! it turns out that my dvi-d cable for whatever reason didn't work in dual link mode. I went to the amazon page for the cable and noticed some comments saying the same. since I didn't want to wait on shipping to be able to set up my monitor, I set out for Fry's. The cable prices there made me cry. the cheapest 10 foot dvi-d cable they had was 20 dollars. the first one I found was 80.... I bit the bullet and bought the 20 dollar cable. The monitor is working amazing. I love how vibrant it looks. I originally saw a spec of dust under the glass before I put the stand on it and stood it up, but it appears as though the dust spec fell somewhere as the screen looks pristine with a white background. 0 dead pixels
> TLDR: Great buy. just thought I'd share my story for this massive thread.
> [URL=http://imgur.com/7wFUA%5B/img]imgur.com/7wFUA[/img[/URL]]
> [img][URL=http://i.imgur.com/g0n7j.jpg%5B/img]i.imgur.com/g0n7j.jpg[/img[/URL]]
> [img][URL=http://i.imgur.com/JlwfK.jpg%5B/img]i.imgur.com/JlwfK.jpg[/img[/URL]]
> old setup
> [img][URL=http://i.imgur.com/M1IBU.jpg%5B/img]i.imgur.com/M1IBU.jpg[/img[/URL]]
> New setup. yes, I remodeled for this monitor.
> [img][URL=http://i.imgur.com/mLjhO.jpg%5B/img]i.imgur.com/mLjhO.jpg[/img[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> Good story. Glad it's working for you. I wish your pics worked though. [IMG alt="frown.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## Quiksmage

fixed the pictures. didn't realize the







tags didn't work.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quiksmage*
> 
> fixed the pictures. didn't realize the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags didn't work.


I think they do work, but you need the full http:// I think. Lemme test.










Yup, they still work but you have to have the 'http://'.


----------



## Master Freez

*Quiksmage* Congratulations!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Can some more people with these monitors check for ghosting and image retention? Wondering if I should ask for a refund or a replacement.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> When measuring from desk:
> At lowest, top of monitor is ~17.75" (45cm) high, bottom is 2.5" (6.5cm).
> At highest, top of monitor is ~22.5" (57cm) high, bottom is 7.5" (19cm).


Thanks for all the Crossover info you've provided thus far! Now that you've had it a full day, thoughts? Maybe a few more pics would be good too.

Someone really oughtta start a club for these...


----------



## CSx121

I've read through probably at least 400 posts, and I still can't figure this out.. is a 97hz/100hz refresh rate on the Catleaps pretty much guaranteed? Is it random?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSx121*
> 
> I've read through probably at least 400 posts, and I still can't figure this out.. is a 97hz/100hz refresh rate on the Catleaps pretty much guaranteed? Is it random?


lol then you did not read at all lmao.

The 2b models oc which were made pre march while the 2c that are coming out now dont. so your chances of getting one that oc are almost impossible, if not possible at all.


----------



## CSx121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> lol then you did not read at all lmao.
> The 2b models oc which were made pre march while the 2c that are coming out now dont. so your chances of getting one that oc are almost impossible, if not possible at all.


Well, I read through the earlier posts. Any other options for higher refresh rates? I don't care about the price too much.. the resolution and Hz are what drew me into here.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSx121*
> 
> Well, I read through the earlier posts. Any other options for higher refresh rates? I don't care about the price too much.. the resolution and Hz are what drew me into here.


That i am not sure of i bought the monitor for the IQ and the hz was an afterthought.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Thanks for all the Crossover info you've provided thus far! Now that you've had it a full day, thoughts? Maybe a few more pics would be good too.
> Someone really oughtta start a club for these...


Not much to add, did some gaming last night and was loving it. My sister has my camera right now and my cellphone pics aren't worth much.

One thing specific to the Crossover to add is that the power/status indicator light has some bleed along the seam along the bottom and towards the back. You can see it pictured here:

Minor issue and can easily be covered or filled in if it's facing a direction that would make it noticeable. That side faces away from me no matter where I am in the room so I probably won't even mess with it.

I do like the buttons for brightness control and power, having them in the back and the way they stick out. It's easy to reach under and quickly feel the layout to adjust brightness (which is handy at night because the screen is so bright). At some point I want to try & remove the labels on the front for a completely blank bezel, but for right now I'm just enjoying the screen.

Going from an antiglare to glossy hasn't been an issue for me thus far even with a window behind me directly across from the monitor. I can see the reflections but they are easy to ignore.


----------



## jayhawknative

*DCSamsungMall*

If you're trying to decide on seller, although my box did arrive with the seal already ripped/open (and then wrapped inside of the bubble wrap) - and I like that green-sum is shipping in an outer box, I have to say *I'd recommend DCSAMSUNGMALL as a seller*. Besides the fact that it arrived all the way to Kansas City in just two days from the date I ordered (that's faster than Newegg is nowadays from Cali!) - his posting showed the audio input and speakers as though it had speakers (not just the open hole). I e-mailed him because the one I received did not have speakers in it and he gave me a $20 refund.

couple of comments from him regarding the open seal/no speakers/pricing/etc..

_Yes shipping cost is expensive it is depend on country and state.
But we have got different price (we call it contract price)_

_Defiantly we ship this monitor directly.
We have more than 10 order every day, if it handle drop ship order ,there would be many trouble._

_But Price is very coemptive in the ebay so there is just little margin._

May end up ordering a crossover from him here shortly.


----------



## akg102

Ordered from dcSamsungmall on Thursday evening.....this Saturday morning, the monitor is already in St. Louis. That is RIDICULOUSLY FAST!!!


----------



## PiERiT

Anyone that's ordered from dream-seller, do you know if it was actually shipped when he marked it as such on eBay?

He marked mine on Thursday (Friday his time). I'm curious if it was shipped, or if it's awaiting a pickup on Monday.


----------



## akg102

It's not shipped when he marks it as shipped.......he marked mine as shipped a day before I cancelled my order. He hadn't shipped it yet.

With that said, he seems to be the friendliest and most accommodating seller. Whether that matters to you, IDK.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akg102*
> 
> It's not shipped when he marks it as shipped.......he marked mine as shipped a day before I cancelled my order. He hadn't shipped it yet.
> With that said, he seems to be the friendliest and most accommodating seller. Whether that matters to you, IDK.


Lame. I probably won't get mine until late next week, then.









Thanks.


----------



## Nubxandwich

Heya! I spent hours reading the thread and decided to A: Grab and Achieva (no glass) from Dream-Seller and B: grab an account so I can add to the data pool. I ordered on the 16th from British Columbia. I'll post again when it gets here!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Red-Cap set mine to $70


----------



## kazenagi

$70 for what


----------



## Derpinheimer

Someone asked about what sellers declared the values as low and has since edited it out.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Another call for people to join the Catleap Club - 54 have submitted here in the poll, but only 15 have bothered to complete the form at the club thread. Your experiences with the monitor help out others!

Also, please complete the OC survey as well.

I have finally received a response this morning from a supplier, so she says, of the OC PCBs and cables. I am waiting to hear back re: pricing/quantity requirements/shipping.

CHEERS!

*LINK TO CATLEAP CLUB*


----------



## SkyPC

Should I get Asus VE278Q or this? I can't decide.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyPC*
> 
> Should I get Asus VE278Q or this? I can't decide.


I just upgraded from that monitor, and the Catleap is way better in every way, aside from the cheap stand... but it still stands straight, which is all i need from it


----------



## giecsar

Hey everyone, I've been wanting to upgrade to a nice 27" monitor for a long time. I really like the Samsung S27A850D, but after reading countless posts about these Korean products, I almost ordered one!
Is it really worth it?


----------



## SkyPC

It really seems to be worth it quality wise.

But the twist here seems to be that if you get one with dead pixels or broken, you will be at loss because to get a refund or get it fixed you will need to pay for shipping which is roughly about 120$+


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akg102*
> 
> Ordered from dcSamsungmall on Thursday evening.....this Saturday morning, the monitor is already in St. Louis. That is RIDICULOUSLY FAST!!!


Yeah, If I noticed dcsamsungmall was selling the Crossover I would have ordered from him. Who know's how long mine will take via dream-seller. It's ok though, im patient.


----------



## eduardmc

Guys read

My catleap has been perfect but from day one i have overclock to 66hz. I have had no mayor problem but when playing battefield the loading screen would not show. i had to turn off and on he monitor a few times to get it to display the image. Same thing when i exit the game. This does not happens while playing at 60hz. So in my case this is a small bug for running higher hz.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Ok, here is a bunch of pictures of the stuck pixels and dust. I couldnt capture a lot of it, and circled some of them. The burn in is extraordinarily difficult to capture, but I'll give it awhile and hope it will be strong enough to catch on this camera later.

Full view: http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/IMG_2749.jpg

Top right stuck pixel: http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/TopRight.jpg

Top middle stuck pixel: http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/TopMid.jpg

Top left: Dust + stuck pixel: http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/TopLeft.jpg
Chunk of stuck pixels/dust in bottom right:

Bottom right array of dust / stuck pixels, and maybe a scratch?

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/Right3.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/Right2.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/Right.jpg

Another array of dust and stuck pixels

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/BottomLeft.jpg


----------



## John-117

Just wanted to post my experience so far.

I ordered on 28/2 and got my monitor today (dream-seller).
Maybe shipping to Europe takes longer, but I paid no customs, so that's good.
I got a Shimian (LITE), no glass or speakers.
Great image, but glossy and many reflections.
No burned pixels from what I can tell.

All in all, quite happy. Thanks Bruce for the find, +rep.

Also ordered my 7970 OC today. Maybe the only single card that can push 3.6+ million pixels comfortably.

Can't wait to play Mass Effect 3 (and finish the trilogy)


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Ok, here is a bunch of pictures of the stuck pixels and dust. I couldnt capture a lot of it, and circled some of them. The burn in is extraordinarily difficult to capture, but I'll give it awhile and hope it will be strong enough to catch on this camera later.
> Full view: http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/IMG_2749.jpg
> Top right stuck pixel: http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/TopRight.jpg
> Top middle stuck pixel: http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/TopMid.jpg
> Top left: Dust + stuck pixel: http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/TopLeft.jpg
> Chunk of stuck pixels/dust in bottom right:
> Bottom right array of dust / stuck pixels, and maybe a scratch?
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/Right3.jpg
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/Right2.jpg
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/Right.jpg
> Another array of dust and stuck pixels
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/BottomLeft.jpg


Yikes, I'd try and see if the seller will pay the return postage to get it replaced.


----------



## neocpp

Ordered the 3VIEW from dream-seller on March 15th... will post again when it gets here.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Ill be talking to him shortly.

I ran a bunch of the tests on http://www.lagom.nl/ and compared it to my previous monitor... WOW.

The image quality is truly amazing. In all the tests I would have rated it as spot on or just shy of that. Just sucks that it had to have all of these other defects.

I think this post got lost as it was the last one on the page, so I'll ask again -- can some other users of the Q270/QH270 check if they have any burn in?


----------



## SkyPC

Hey dude, please let us know how the talk went about the shipping costs.

We're very much interested.

Thanks


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

I have started a poll for Catleap owners regarding whether they would be interested in buying the PCBs and cables to OC their monitors. I have a couple of emails back and forth with a potential supplier of the parts and want to gauge interest.

On Monday, I will be tearing apart my OC and non-OC monitors to swap internals to make sure we can just do a simple PCB swap to get a non-OC panel to OC. Results will be posted in the Catleap Club.

If you are interested in purchasing the PCBs and cabling to OC your monitor - please select ALL price points you would spend to do so.

This way it gives me an idea where I need to try and haggle volume pricing at with the supplier (or even if I can get all the parts in at the desired price points.)

Thanks!

EDIT: The PCB switch may be possible for the Achievas and Crossovers. Take a look at the first post in the club for shots of an OC monitor's internals. I would like to see the internals for the Achievas and Crossovers to compare to the non-OC monitors to see if a PCB swap would work for those as well. Since all of the models appear to use some variant of the same panel swapping out 2 PCBs and new cables might get them to OC to 97-100hz.


----------



## Remix65

+

just for the idea.


----------



## G4Gunner

I opened up my montior today and took this pic.



http://imgur.com/qRhoq


Its saying my panel is LM270WQ1-SDB1

Edit: Mine is a Catleap 2C


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G4Gunner*
> 
> I opened up my montior today and took this pic.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qRhoq
> 
> Its saying my panel is LM270WQ1-SDB1
> Edit: Mine is a Catleap 2C


Thanks for the pic! Haven't been able to track down a spec sheet on that panel yet. Very few hits for that specific sub model (SD B1), lots coming up for others. I found one site that listed a few different variations and the brightness did vary.

Although every instance I've seen so far lists the panel freq at 60hz, which reinforces my belief that they probably aren't designed to run faster than that, and I don't plan on risking it









Anyway, the thing that caught my eye is that little bit of text at the bottom right, "For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation." - That's not normally on those stickers. So is that part of the deal here? We're getting 'tester' panels? Interesting...


----------



## Theultimateeye

I can't believe i just read thru 270 pages about korean ips monitors lol. Can't wait to get paid this Friday. I'd like to order from dcsamsungmall but it doesn't look like he sells the Catleap with the HDMI input. Hm.


----------



## Dioptase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theultimateeye*
> 
> I can't believe i just read thru 270 pages about korean ips monitors lol. Can't wait to get paid this Friday. I'd like to order from dcsamsungmall but it doesn't look like he sells the Catleap with the HDMI input. Hm.


Don't the monitors with HDMI input have significantly more input lag compared to just the DVI models?


----------



## Theultimateeye

Interesting i'll have to check it out. I'm not sure.


----------



## Theultimateeye

It's not a deal breaker and i probably won't use it anyway. Just nice to have the option there if i ever need it.


----------



## Dioptase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theultimateeye*
> 
> It's not a deal breaker and i probably won't use it anyway. Just nice to have the option there if i ever need it.


I was looking at purchasing the multi-input monitor too but the main issue is that it also affects the DVI input even if you don't use the HDMI. Refer to the quotes below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PearlJammzz*
> 
> I think because these are almost exactly the same as the Hazro monitors (just re-branded, even the cases look the same) and they have been proven to show lag these are assumed to as well. Add to the fact that almost every monitor that has multi-inputs has this lag vs ones that don't makes it seem very, very likely that these will be the same.
> multi-input is completely moot for most people as they only use this with their computer. Other people have 2-3 things hooked up at once to a monitor. Only thing I am worried about is future compatibility with newer cards as everyone moves away from DVI to DisplayPort.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alricking*
> 
> So are you saying, if a monitor have more inputs such as HDMI + DVI+ VGA+ Disportport..means there is going be more input lag EVEN if you only using 1 output such as DVI?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Yeap


----------



## Demented

Does the 'For evaluation purposes only" thing make anyone else wonder about the consistency and lifetime of their panels?


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Does the 'For evaluation purposes only" thing make anyone else wonder about the consistency and lifetime of their panels?


Might just mean that the sticker itself is for evaluation purposes only, since it's a sticker most normal users of the panel will never see. So for the purpose of the manufacturer evaluating the panel.


----------



## Master Freez

Just a some collage or concept. Done in haste.


----------



## jayhawknative

*MacBook Pro update*

Was able to buy one of the Apple active mini-DP -> DVI-D / Dual-Link adapters at the Apple Store.. Works perfectly connecting my 17" MBP to the catleap. Looks _gorgeous_.

Only had it a few hours (the adapter), so we'll see about longevity since it has horrible reviews at Apple's site. If I were buying one out of my own pocket, I'd take a chance on the $69 one at monoprice.com

So bottom line, yes these work great with Macs, but an expensive adapter is required.


----------



## omekone

I bought the catleap but after a few stuck pixels im not really happy with it... Would like to hear some feedback from the crossover owners. Thinking about ordering one of those.


----------



## Master Freez

Dead pixels problem affecting ALL monitors from this manufacture. So the only option is Perfect Pixel, when seller guarantees clean screen without any black dots.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> Dead pixels problem affecting ALL monitors from this manufacture. So the only option is Perfect Pixel, when seller guarantees clean screen without any black dots.


Actually a perfect screen to them is anything under 5 dead pixels. Which is far from a perfect screen.


----------



## cruisx

Ok so the dead pixel thing, only noticeable on black/white screens or even when there is an image on the screen like bf3 or watching a movie.
Still havent pulled the trigger yet, gonna see if i should drop 400 on this or a put it towards a aria helmet >_<.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> Dead pixels problem effecting ALL monitors from this manufacture. So the only option is Perfect Pixel, when seller guarantees clean screen without any black dots.


I don't think anyone has verified that purchasing the perfect pixel option has guaranteed a flawless display either.

Heck, i have yet to read a single post of someone who has received their monitor *AND* purchased the perfect pixel option.
And whether they had a flawless monitor.

I mean there has to be someone by now who paid the extra and has their monitor.

I'd would be nice to know.
Do you have any dead pixels?
Did you purchase the pixel perfect option?
Who did you order it from?

*EDIT:* In other words , i've seen zero evidence that purchasing the pixel perfect option has any effect at all over just "taking a chance" since both options seem to indicate 4 or less bad pixels is acceptable.


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> Dead pixels problem affecting ALL monitors from this manufacture. So the only option is Perfect Pixel, when seller guarantees clean screen without any black dots.


What are you talking about? My catleap came with 0 dead pixels. I went over it with a magnifying glass just to be anal, with both black and white backgrounds - not a single one.


----------



## vince6984

Received my Catleap Q270 non-tempered basic model from dream-seller today. It was ordered 3/8/12.

Cons:
1 Stuck Pixel
Back plastic snapped off in shipping
Slight lean to monitor

Pros:
Received 2B version which runs at 97 Hz

Very happy with the monitor even with the stuck pixel. Ordered a second catleap today.


----------



## Master Freez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Actually a perfect screen to them is anything under 5 dead pixels. Which is far from a perfect screen.


That is "Zero Defective" option, with "Perfect Pixel" some sellers are indicates that there is no dead pixels at all. Maybe i'm wrong...Hmm... I'm sure that i saw red message about it once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> What are you talking about? My catleap came with 0 dead pixels. I went over it with a magnifying glass just to be anal, with both black and white backgrounds - not a single one.


I mean that every model can come with 0 to 5 dead pixels and it's normally for almost all monitors from this manufacture and all sellers on eBay.


----------



## lionelhuts

Just got a counter offer from dcsamsungmall on his CrossOver with pivot stand.

1. $401.50 offer was autodeclined.
2. $410.00 offer was counteroffered with $418. --> I accepted this counteroffer.

I'll post my impressions when it arrives.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> That is "Zero Defective" option, with "Perfect Pixel" some sellers are indicates that there is no dead pixels at all. Maybe i'm wrong...Hmm... I'm sure that i saw red message about it once.
> I mean that every model can come with 0 to 5 dead pixels and it's normally for almost all monitors from this manufacture and all sellers on eBay.


green-sum's says...
*Standards for Zero Defect.*
with Zero-defect Test, 0 bright dot is normal.But, by the factory's policy , Black(dark) dot is not a detection.

So to me, zero-defect seems to just apply to bright "stuck" pixels.
But Black dead pixels is not considered defective.
Kinda sucks, because i paid the extra $60 before he added that FAQ to his listing.
I'm still hoping for the best though.


*EDIT:* *My Translation....LOL*
Center part - more than one dead or stuck pixel = defective
side part - 4 stuck pixels and 1 dead pixel = defective
side part - 3 stuck pixels and 2 dead pixels = normal
side part - 2 stuck pixels and 3 dead pixels = normal
More than 5 dead or stuck pixels combined = Defective


----------



## slambam

I would personally stay away from vendors who offer perfect pixel guarantees, unless you're, in fact, interested in this service, because, what are they going to do with the monitors that fail the test? They will likely sell them, of course, to buyers who do not ask for the guarantee!


----------



## jbuschdev

The perfect pixel comes from the manufacturer... I'm almost willing to bet they're just putting the A+ LG panels in instead of the A-, or whatever they're labelled.


----------



## Aeta

Hey been looking through the thread and was wondering does dcsamsungmall mark as low value gifts? As his prices seem to be the best and I would rather not pay for customs/duties.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeta*
> 
> Hey been looking through the thread and was wondering does dcsamsungmall mark as low value gifts? As his prices seem to be the best and I would rather not pay for customs/duties.


Yes he does.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dioptase*
> 
> Don't the monitors with HDMI input have significantly more input lag compared to just the DVI models?


I compared my Achieva Shimian to an TN 27" LG with scaler (LG DM2780) and the input lag is between 40-50ms.


LG left, Achieva right


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levi1984*
> 
> I compared my Achieva Shimian to an TN 27" LG with scaler (LG DM2780) and the input lag is between 40-50ms.


Which one is which? Doesn't matter though, TN vs IPS is like Apples to Oranges. I'd love to see a scalar IPS vs a non-scalar IPS.


----------



## jbuschdev

Looks like the LG is on the left, so it's slower by 40-50ms. I'm guessing just based on the power LED.


----------



## jayhawknative

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> That is "Zero Defective" option, with "Perfect Pixel" some sellers are indicates that there is no dead pixels at all. Maybe i'm wrong...Hmm... I'm sure that i saw red message about it once.
> I mean that every model can come with 0 to 5 dead pixels and it's normally for almost all monitors from this manufacture and all sellers on eBay.


You said "Dead pixels problem affecting ALL monitors from this manufacture." which implies that there is A) a "dead pixel problem" and B) that that problem is affecting ALL monitors from this "manufacture" (manufacturer I assume you meant). My response was that I received a monitor "from this manufacture" without a single dead pixel. Therefore your statement that ALL monitors are affected by your fictional "dead pixels problem" is FALSE.

Or I'm just misinterpreting your bad engrish... Which is highly possible.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbuschdev*
> 
> Looks like the LG is on the left, so it's slower by 40-50ms. I'm guessing just based on the power LED.


You are right, i forgot to mention.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Which one is which? Doesn't matter though, TN vs IPS is like Apples to Oranges. I'd love to see a scalar IPS vs a non-scalar IPS.


Unfortunately i don't have two IPS displays. It is true that IPS and TN monitors are not alike but I'm still expecting 20 ms at least between a model with a scaler and one without (based on reviews on tftcentral).
The LG DM2780 is also a TV which i believe add more to the input lag.


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levi1984*
> 
> Unfortunately i don't have two IPS displays. It is true that IPS and TN monitors are not alike but I'm still expecting 20 ms at least between a model with a scaler and one without (based on reviews on tftcentral).
> The LG DM2780 is also a TV which i believe add more to the input lag.


Good to know. I'm very very very close to pulling the trigger on the Q27M LED Crossover with the scalar, so I'm trying to find any evidence of the non scalar vs scalar IPS's. The dynamic contrast is a really nice feature that I feel like I'd be missing out on with the non scalar models, plus the additional inputs are nice.

The dynamic contrast can be disabled, also. I wonder if this would affect the input lag?


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Freez*
> 
> That is "Zero Defective" option, with "Perfect Pixel" some sellers are indicates that there is no dead pixels at all. Maybe i'm wrong...Hmm... I'm sure that i saw red message about it once.
> I mean that every model can come with 0 to 5 dead pixels and it's normally for almost all monitors from this manufacture and all sellers on eBay.


Actually red-cap does list Perfect Pixel monitors and it does state *Perfect Pixels / No Dead Pixel*.
It's listed as *New YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 27" LED Perfect Pixel Dual Computer Monitor + Speaker*

And i do recall seeing one listed with bold red letters stating zero dead pixels before also, or maybe it just stuck in our brains as red since it was a red-cap listing.


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Just wanted to post my experience so far.
> I ordered on 28/2 and got my monitor today (dream-seller).
> Maybe shipping to Europe takes longer, but I paid no customs, so that's good.
> I got a Shimian (LITE), no glass or speakers.
> Great image, but glossy and many reflections.
> No burned pixels from what I can tell.
> All in all, quite happy. Thanks Bruce for the find, +rep.
> Also ordered my 7970 OC today. Maybe the only single card that can push 3.6+ million pixels comfortably.
> Can't wait to play Mass Effect 3 (and finish the trilogy)


What country are you in and what shipping method did you use? EMS/Postal service or FedEx?


----------



## Master Freez

*MTDEW* +1! That's what i mean.It would be great to have a Multi input model with same Perfect Pixel bonus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levi1984*
> 
> I compared my Achieva Shimian to an TN 27" LG with scaler (LG DM2780) and the input lag is between 40-50ms.


Can you compare with DVI, please? Hazro HZ27WC comes with ~8ms input lag, but it depends not only on the IPS panel. Soo better to have a real test result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhawknative*
> 
> You said "Dead pixels problem affecting ALL monitors from this manufacture." which implies that there is A) a "dead pixel problem" and B) that that problem is affecting ALL monitors from this "manufacture" (manufacturer I assume you meant). My response was that I received a monitor "from this manufacture" without a single dead pixel. Therefore your statement that ALL monitors are affected by your fictional "dead pixels problem" is FALSE.
> Or I'm just misinterpreting your bad engrish... Which is highly possible.


Every monitor of this manufacture can come with dead pixel. If your monitor is flawless, your are lucky! In high-end hardware there is about just 2% of flaw. But in Korea with lower quality control and A- class panels, that value is higher. So if you are not selecting the Perfect Pixel model, which only should come with no dead pixels in according to some seller's data, you will have a chance to get a little bit bad screen with some black\bright dots. "Zero Detect' option is just a some guarantee to have a 100% unbroken monitor (i mean unbroken stand, case, glass...) with up to 5 dead pixels.


----------



## Adhunt

Hey there, I'm thinking about getting a CatLeap - does anyone know if it has a standby mode? (ie does it shut the screen off after a certain period) Sorry if that's a daft question...


----------



## csm725

Would you recommend paying extra for a Perfect Pixel model?
Edit, I want the Catleap with no glass and speakers.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YAMAKASI-CATLEAP-Q270-SE-27-LED-WQHD-DVI-D-Dual-Swivel-Computer-Monitor-/320860082948?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab4c05304#ht_12737wt_1044
This is the right one?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhunt*
> 
> Hey there, I'm thinking about getting a CatLeap - does anyone know if it has a standby mode? (ie does it shut the screen off after a certain period) Sorry if that's a daft question...


Well, I know it goes off after while on my rig. I would assume that's controlled more with Windows options than the monitor itself.


----------



## Falconetti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabloedvardo*
> 
> Anyway, the thing that caught my eye is that little bit of text at the bottom right, "For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation." - That's not normally on those stickers. So is that part of the deal here? We're getting 'tester' panels? Interesting...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Does the 'For evaluation purposes only" thing make anyone else wonder about the consistency and lifetime of their panels?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *araman*
> 
> Might just mean that the sticker itself is for evaluation purposes only, since it's a sticker most normal users of the panel will never see. So for the purpose of the manufacturer evaluating the panel.


Here is one of the stickers from the earlier batch of Catleap monitors from the catleap monitor club thread.



And here is the the sticker from *G4Gunner*'s Catleap.



The additional information on the sticker in the second picture that reads *"For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation."* , is at least to me a strong indicator that this is indeed a tester panel. And if you think about it from a sellers perspective it isnt really that suprising as they would be able to buy this for a lower price and in the end make a larger profit on it. But for the buyer it could be a cause for concern if you are worried about the consistency and lifetime of the product you just bought.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falconetti*
> 
> Here is one of the stickers from the earlier batch of Catleap monitors from the catleap monitor club thread.
> 
> And here is the the sticker from *G4Gunner*'s Catleap.
> 
> The additional information on the sticker in the second picture that reads *"For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation."* , is at least to me a strong indicator that this is indeed a tester panel. And if you think about it from a sellers perspective it isnt really that suprising as they would be able to buy this for a lower price and in the end make a larger profit on it. But for the buyer it could be a cause for concern if you are worried about the consistency and lifetime of the product you just bought.


Actually, if you look at the first pic, you can also see it is a sticker on a sticker. What are they covering up? In fact, it looks like a non eval sticker might have been placed on top of one that was there. If you look the other symbols under the LG Display wording are in the same place on the understicker in the first pic, and the regular sticker in the other. Perhaps the top one was an eval version that PASSED, thus getting the newer sticker. Hmm, inquiring minds want to know.









I'll be cracking my Catleap open on Tuesday probably, so I'll take a look and snap some pics as well. Interested to see if a member had that first sticker, and could possibly take a look at it and see.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falconetti*
> 
> Here is one of the stickers from the earlier batch of Catleap monitors from the catleap monitor club thread.
> 
> And here is the the sticker from *G4Gunner*'s Catleap.
> 
> The additional information on the sticker in the second picture that reads *"For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation."* , is at least to me a strong indicator that this is indeed a tester panel. And if you think about it from a sellers perspective it isnt really that suprising as they would be able to buy this for a lower price and in the end make a larger profit on it. But for the buyer it could be a cause for concern if you are worried about the consistency and lifetime of the product you just bought.


Is it me, or does the top one look like it has another sticker underneath?

And, yeah, been wondering what *"For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation"* since that pic was posted.
Was 'hoping" it just meant that LG sells them with no warranty other than non-DOA.


----------



## Falconetti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Actually, if you look at the first pic, you can also see it is a sticker on a sticker. What are they covering up? In fact, it looks like a non eval sticker might have been placed on top of one that was there. If you look the other symbols under the LG Display wording are in the same place on the understicker in the first pic, and the regular sticker in the other.
> I'll be cracking my Catleap open on Tuesday probably, so I'll take a look and snap some pics as well. Interested to see if a member had that first sticker, and could possibly take a look at it and see.


Yes you are absolutely right , well spotted of you Demented and MTDEW !

Wouldn't surprise me at all if they are all tester panels scooped up for a bargain price and then sold to overseas buyers for a great profit. And as more Korean sellers join in to fight over potential customers they probably need good margins to be able to compete with lowered prices and still make a profit in the end.


----------



## Adhunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Well, I know it goes off after while on my rig. I would assume that's controlled more with Windows options than the monitor itself.


Thanks for that.


----------



## G4Gunner

Z06sc posted a pic of his panel in the Catleap Club thread ..



He also has the *"For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation"*, so im not the only one


----------



## Falconetti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G4Gunner*
> 
> Z06sc posted a pic of his panel in the Catleap Club thread ..
> 
> He also has the *"For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation"*, so im not the only one


Yup , just saw that post myself. It would be interesting if more owners could check the sticker on the back of their panel.


----------



## araman

People seem to be getting somewhat bent out of shape on that sticker, and to that I say: Unless you work for LG you have no idea of the intent of the statement on that sticker. Lots of assumptions here.


----------



## eduardmc

i have a perfect capleap but i love how the crossover with adjustable stand looks. i'm not sure to pull the trigger and who would buy my capleap.


----------



## jbuschdev

red-cap seems to be the cheapest... offered me $400 x 3 for the LED-P and $380 for the LED Crossover.

Seems to be the best bet if you care about the looks of the display/stand. It's the cleanest I think.


----------



## csm725

What do you guys think of the Crossover LED-P compared to the Catleap?


----------



## bastage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Crossover LED-P compared to the Catleap?


At this point I think it comes down to the stand & bezel. Personally I think the crossover has a beter stand & bezel is a wash


----------



## csm725

These are the only differences? Crossover's build quality is just as good, same lack of OSD, same DVI-D cable right?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Is there any easy way to see the panel? I'd check my Achieva to see what it says.

Also I noticed that the glass on mine was not attached [No, I don't mean not flush with the panel] at the bottom. Seems to be glue, and presumably removable. Would look silly though.] I did manage to get a compressed air can to fit in and blow some dust around, though.

Havent attempted to remove the panel yet though.


----------



## kazenagi

Ye tempered glass isn't actually "part" of the panel it's just an extra process after making the finished monitor, they'll just attach a piece of glass in place overtop with adhesive.


----------



## jbuschdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> These are the only differences? Crossover's build quality is just as good, same lack of OSD, same DVI-D cable right?


Internals should be the same, DVI-D cable actually looks gold-plated/slightly higher quality from Crossover. The Crossover also has a metal frame/bezel unlike the other displays which are plastic.

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=www.playwares.com%2Fxe%2Findex.php%3Fmid%3Dmaingame%26page%3D5%26category%3D19628503%26document_srl%3D19660691

Other thing I like is the buttons are actually on the rear of the panel. Which means if you're putting them in Eyefinity Portrait / Landscape they don't interfere with each-other.


----------



## csm725

I think overall the Catleap is more tried and true. Not sure if I'm correct though.


----------



## bastage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I think overall the Catleap is more tried and true. Not sure if I'm correct though.


this post made me lol... I mean yea I guess so, but by what, a few weeks?


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I think overall the Catleap is more tried and true. Not sure if I'm correct though.


That's only because it came first and it's cheaper. We don't have that many accounts of the Crossovers, 3BANKs, and FIRSTs just yet...


----------



## eduardmc

still thinking about the crossover. i might order it tonight. Is it confirmed that it safe running the crossover PSU with 120V cause the PSU is only rated to 240v unlike the catleap and shimian which comes with a PSU rated 110v-240V


----------



## csm725

I too am deliberating between buying the Catleap and the Crossover...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> still thinking about the crossover. i might order it tonight. Is it confirmed that it safe running the crossover PSU with 120V cause the PSU is only rated to 240v unlike the catleap and shimian which comes with a PSU rated 110v-240V


The achieva one is only rated 220v and runs just fine at 120v


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I think overall the Catleap is more tried and true. Not sure if I'm correct though.


My Crossover will arive... sometime next week. I'll post pictures of everything (won't be opening it up anytime soon though)

Might even start a club, but Idk enough about them or monitors in general to do so. Hopefully someone does.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> My Crossover will arive... sometime next week. I'll post pictures of everything (won't be opening it up anytime soon though)
> Might even start a club, but Idk enough about them or monitors in general to do so. Hopefully someone does.


Post lotsa pics then








Specifically, stand, if it's level (not tilted), packaging.
Also did you get the adjustable model?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Post lotsa pics then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, stand, if it's level (not tilted), packaging.
> Also did you get the adjustable model?


Nope, the cheaper one.


----------



## cruisx

Ondered one from dcsamsung

He counteroffered the one for 369 to 368 >_> Oh will post pics when it arrives. I hope there are no Canadian duties................


----------



## Derpinheimer

FYI, I got the Achieva Tempered Glass for a best offer of $360 from Red-Cap. Awesome packaging. Declared value low.


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammael7*
> 
> seeing as that only the video part seems to be going haywire, I assume is an issue with your gpu, maybe running at that rez is causing it to choke and die for certain tasks. I used to have a faulty gpu in an old amd thin and light laptop and youtube flash videos would often show such artifacts. flash video content uses hardware acceleration to play back the video, so if there is some gpu issue it tends to pop up there. If you download those videos and play them using vlc player, there will be ZERO artifacting as I believe vlc uses software to decode the video and not the gpu.
> plan of action:
> set the clocks back to 60Hz and see if the artifacts are still there in the video, if no, then something changes on the gpu side as you outpute higher refresh rates at that resolution. To test the limits, increase the refresh rate incrementally until you first see some issue, and stop right before there.
> alternatively, get a better newer gpu


Just right click and turn off hardware acceleration


----------



## Adhunt

Hey anyone from australia know if the catleap will work ok on 240v if you just change the plug?


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhunt*
> 
> Hey anyone from australia know if the catleap will work ok on 240v if you just change the plug?


Yeah that's how it works mate, I don't have one but I was speaking to an Aussie who just got one.


----------



## ThingyNess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G4Gunner*
> 
> Z06sc posted a pic of his panel in the Catleap Club thread ..
> 
> He also has the *"For evaluation use only. No guarantee for service after evaluation"*, so im not the only one


Most stickers like that are placed on panels when they are pre-production / evaluation units, or ones given as free samples by the manufacturer to potential customers looking to prototype/evaluate a monitor design. In the latter case, they're mostly going to be the same as a new panel, although they were intended by the manufacturer not to be actually resold.

Doesn't necessarily make them bad panels, just ones that LG likely gave for free (or almost free) to the monitor manufacturer and as such they won't offer any warranty for them.


----------



## boyang1724

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> FYI, I got the Achieva Tempered Glass for a best offer of $360 from Red-Cap. Awesome packaging. Declared value low.


Lowest accepted offer I got for the Shimian Tempered Glass was $350 from red-cap, but then my offer for the Crossover LED-P was accepted for $410, so I got that instead. Red-cap seems the slowest to ship, but definitely has the lowest prices. My LED-P should be coming in sometime next week, seems the guy doesn't work on weekends.


----------



## Falconetti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> Most stickers like that are placed on panels when they are pre-production / evaluation units, or ones given as free samples by the manufacturer to potential customers looking to prototype/evaluate a monitor design. In the latter case, they're mostly going to be the same as a new panel, although they were intended by the manufacturer not to be actually resold.
> Doesn't necessarily make them bad panels, just ones that LG likely gave for free (or almost free) to the monitor manufacturer and as such they won't offer any warranty for them.


Sounds like a plausible explanation and it shouldn't really be much of a problem then. I dont think it matters much if LG isn't offering any warranty for them, as the manufacturer can easily replace faulty ones with little to no cost if they need to honor any remaining warranty to their resellers.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boyang1724*
> 
> Lowest accepted offer I got for the Shimian Tempered Glass was $350 from red-cap, but then my offer for the Crossover LED-P was accepted for $410, so I got that instead. Red-cap seems the slowest to ship, but definitely has the lowest prices. My LED-P should be coming in sometime next week, seems the guy doesn't work on weekends.


I could only get dcsamsungmall down to $416.50 ($10 off the current price), but was happy with that so went with it - should be getting mine sometime this week and will make sure to post pics and impressions.


----------



## Adhunt

Thanks for the useful responses - my last questions about the catleap:

- the ebay listing talks about the way the OSD buttons are aesthetically pleasing (lol) but they don't work do they?

- i'm running a 1080 and a 1050 monitor at the moment off my gtx580 3gb, I assume I'll still be able to run an extended desktop if I put the 1440 as my primary and the 1080 as a secondary?

Thanks


----------



## sh1v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhunt*
> 
> Thanks for the useful responses - my last questions about the catleap:
> - the ebay listing talks about the way the OSD buttons are aesthetically pleasing (lol) but they don't work do they?
> - i'm running a 1080 and a 1050 monitor at the moment off my gtx580 3gb, I assume I'll still be able to run an extended desktop if I put the 1440 as my primary and the 1080 as a secondary?
> Thanks


the basic catleap model has just up/down for brightness and volume. Volume buttons only work if you got the one with speakers. And yes your graphics should work. I am using a GTX275 and running catleap as my primary and 1920 1200 as my secondary


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh1v*
> 
> the basic catleap model has just up/down for brightness and volume. Volume buttons only work if you got the one with speakers. And yes your graphics should work. I am using a GTX275 and running catleap as my primary and 1920 1200 as my secondary


However, there is no actual on-screen indicator of brightness. The Catleap Monitor Club has some information though, on how many clicks raises the brightness however much. Link is in my sig.


----------



## Brianmz

If your 1080p monitor has an HDMI input, then yeah, or DP if your card has it too.


----------



## SimpleTech

Just bought a Crossover 27Q LED-P from dcsamsungmall. Hoping that I can get it by Friday. _*crosses fingers*_


----------



## csm725

Pics pics pics pics pics when you get it!!!


----------



## SimpleTech

I have a Nikon D90 so I'm hoping the pictures will be a bit better than those using cell phones.


----------



## csm725




----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levi1984*
> 
> I compared my Achieva Shimian to an TN 27" LG with scaler (LG DM2780) and the input lag is between 40-50ms


Just so every one knows, the Flat Panels Timer is very inaccurate. The SMT Tool is the only reliable program for measuring input lag apart from using an oscilloscope which only PRAD.de does.










Flat Panels HD timer falls under the Stopwatch w/ Vsync category in terms of inaccuracy vs an oscilloscope or the SMT Tool.

An example of the Stop Watch/FPDH Timers inaccuracy can be found in most of TFT Central's reviews. Take the Dell U2212hm for example, they "measured" 24ms. PRAD.de used an oscilloscope and measured 1ms of input lag on the U2212hm. TFT Central "measured" 10.6ms for the U2412hm while PRAD measured 0.9ms. TFT Central measured 15ms for the Asus ML239H while PRAD measure 1.5ms.

PRAD did test the scaler free HP ZR2740W and it had 4.9ms of input lag. These Korean models should be similar.

Unless the SMT Tool or an oscilloscope are used any input lag value you come across will be wrong.


----------



## soar

Has anyone succesfully VESA-mounted a Catleap? Looking at the pictures, it looks like even after removing tho back grey-cover, there is still a leg that you need to remove. Just wondering how difficult that process is. Thanks!


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soar*
> 
> Has anyone succesfully VESA-mounted a Catleap? Looking at the pictures, it looks like even after removing tho back grey-cover, there is still a leg that you need to remove. Just wondering how difficult that process is. Thanks!


Check out the catleap club through the link in the first post. There's a visual breakdown of it there.


----------



## sh1v

Did anyone receive a crossover yet? Or are people still waiting for it to arrive? Seems there is a lot of hype for this product.


----------



## soar

Oops missed it. Thanks!


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Just so every one knows, the Flat Panels Timer is very inaccurate. The SMT Tool is the only reliable program for measuring input lag apart from using an oscilloscope which only PRAD.de does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat Panels HD timer falls under the Stopwatch w/ Vsync category in terms of inaccuracy vs an oscilloscope or the SMT Tool.
> An example of the Stop Watch/FPDH Timers inaccuracy can be found in most of TFT Central's reviews. Take the Dell U2212hm for example, they "measured" 24ms. PRAD.de used an oscilloscope and measured 1ms of input lag on the U2212hm. TFT Central "measured" 10.6ms for the U2412hm while PRAD measured 0.9ms. TFT Central measured 15ms for the Asus ML239H while PRAD measure 1.5ms.
> PRAD did test the scaler free HP ZR2740W and it had 4.9ms of input lag. These Korean models should be similar.
> Unless the SMT Tool or an oscilloscope are used any input lag value you come across will be wrong.


You are right but the reason i put those results there is to compare my two displays. Using the same method on both should keep the error equal or at least close between them. Based on visual observation i can tell you the lag is noticeable and I think if it would have been between 0 and 5 ms difference i wouldn't notice.

I wanna stress that i never compared to any crt or any other reference display that has 0 lag.
Also i aknowledge that there many variables which i didn't take in consideration or some which i can't control but with the tools i have is the best i can do.

It's good that you pointed out that the results might be incorrect. Every day we learn new things and it's good to have accurate information.


----------



## giecsar

So I just ordered the CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P 27" DVI Computer Monitor (QHD) 2560X1440 16:9 Pivot...
Hopefully I'll get a fully functioning unit...


----------



## sbuck333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> So I just ordered the CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P 27" DVI Computer Monitor (QHD) 2560X1440 16:9 Pivot...
> Hopefully I'll get a fully functioning unit...


same here comrade , let's hope for the best! I am pretty optimistic, the odds have been pretty good for non-tempered glass models across Achieva and Catleap brands. I will post pics and stuff as soon as possible but I did request a dead pixel check so it will probably be sometime next week before mine arrives. I ordered from dream-seller in case anyone is curious.


----------



## Xzyrus

I pulled the trigger and purchased a 3View PCBank PB2700 last night from Dream-seller! It's the cheapest with the best reviewed and has the potential to sit the lowest given its double jointed stand. My desk is kind of high so the height was a bit of a factor. If the stand doesn't live up to my expectations, I could probably get a replacement mount/stand for the ~$80 difference between the 3View PCBank and the Crossover LED-P so I thought why not.

Dream-seller has already marked it as shipped so hopefully stock isn't an issue on this monitor since it has lower demand or was that Green-sum who marked items as shipped before he actually shipped? Still waiting on tracking information though - so excited! My first ever ebay purchase too lol!


----------



## 87dtna

Pulled the trigger on the catleap for $369.50 from Green-sum on ebay. I had to email to get the tracking number, but it should be here today woot. So excited, hopefully no dead pixels or especially no DOA. Although, for the price I could live with 1 or 2 dead pixels if they are off to the side. Still hoping for none of course.


----------



## Gloomy

Crossover is sitting at a FedEx facility. I should have it before the end of the day... ' 3'


----------



## Tea1023

with regards to the input lag thing, I don't know much about monitors, but I do play allot of FPS (mainly BF3). will I notice this? I should have enough horsepower to drive it with my HD6990, but input lag sounds like it's unsuitable for fast games?

my current screen is 2ms which I find unnoticeable.

thanks


----------



## Adhunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the catleap for $369.50 from Green-sum on ebay. I had to email to get the tracking number, but it should be here today woot. So excited, hopefully no dead pixels or especially no DOA. Although, for the price I could live with 1 or 2 dead pixels if they are off to the side. Still hoping for none of course.


Same!


----------



## 87dtna

Just got it set up, but the power light just keeps blinking red and no picture comes up. Still trying to figure it out as the instructions are all korean.

Even if I hold the power button in it doesn't turn off, power light keeps blinking, so not really sure.

Came in one huge ass box, with the monitor box inside it and the monitor in foam. Should have been way plenty safe from any damage so I'm just trying to figure this out.


----------



## Demented

Are you using the supplied dual link dvi cable?


----------



## 87dtna

Yes I am.

Running a gtx 460 2win graphics card, gonna swap it out for an 8800gts 512mb just to rule out graphics card issue.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Yes I am.
> Running a gtx 460 2win graphics card, gonna swap it out for an 8800gts 512mb just to rule out graphics card issue.


Hoping that nothing became dislodged during shipping. Someone had said when they took it to a friend's house or something, when they got back it wouldn't work, and when he opened it up, he could see that one of the ribbons connecting the panel to the pcb was dislodged.

Just a possibility.


----------



## Dart06

I just made a thread about 120hz monitors, and if I don't spring for one of those, I may try to purchase a Catleap here as I'm stationed in Korea.

I have a question, since some people seem to get 90+ refresh rate, will games like BF3 benefit from having more than 60hz refresh? If so, if my FPS goes above 90 (or whatever the monitor is set to) will I get screen tearing, or will vsync know that my cards are set to the monitor refresh rate and work that way?

If what people in here are saying about this monitor is true, it would honestly be worth picking one up since they are cheap here where they are made. Information would be amazing!


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Hoping that nothing became dislodged during shipping. Someone had said when they took it to a friend's house or something, when they got back it wouldn't work, and when he opened it up, he could see that one of the ribbons connecting the panel to the pcb was dislodged.
> Just a possibility.


Was he able to just pop the ribbon back on and get it working? I highly doubt it was damaged in shipping, I think ace ventura could have delivered this thing honestly.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Was he able to just pop the ribbon back on and get it working? I highly doubt it was damaged in shipping, I think ace ventura could have delivered this thing honestly.


AFAIK, he was able to. Have you tried another DVI port on your GPU? perhaps the one you tried wasn't fully Dual-Link? (Just guessing here.)


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> AFAIK, he was able to. Have you tried another DVI port on your GPU? perhaps the one you tried wasn't fully Dual-Link? (Just guessing here.)


My thought was the DVI port on the card.


----------



## 87dtna

Nah I even switched cards and no go there either.

I just wonder why it keeps blinking. Anyone else with a catleap here? What happened when you plugged it in for the first time did it blink for you too and then go away when you started it up? Or did yours not blink?

I just wonder if the blinking means something....most monitors just stay red and then turn green once on. Not blink. Also, it doesn't even turn off if I hold the power button just keeps blinking.


----------



## donnydorko

who did you order that monitor from , just out of curiosity 87dtna


----------



## 87dtna

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2880#post_16748000


----------



## lionelhuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2880#post_16748000


If it didn't work with a second graphics card, I would email green-sum.

On an unrelated note, my CrossOver with pivot stand from dcsamsungmall should arrive on Thursday. I'll post pics and impressions.


----------



## MrSpoon

Got my Crossover LED-P today. Now that there is a Crossover thread, and in the interest of not clogging a Catleap thread up too much with non Catleap information, I put information about the unboxing HERE


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

The PCB swap was a success! Check it out here - *CLICKY*


----------



## lionelhuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> The PCB swap was a success! Check it out here - *CLICKY*


That's great, thanks for the update. Hopefully we can get some confirmation that this works for other models as well.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionelhuts*
> 
> That's great, thanks for the update. Hopefully we can get some confirmation that this works for other models as well.


I just need some pics of the internals to confirm this. What I need is listed in the Catleap club.


----------



## StrictNine

Do the monitors from dream-seller come with a dual link dvi cable?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrictNine*
> 
> Do the monitors from dream-seller come with a dual link dvi cable?


My Catleap from Dream-Seller did. However, I think it's a kind of crappy one. I'm ordering another soon, just to make sure I have a little better quality one.


----------



## m k b

I have been keeping an eye on this thread for a number of days, after it was linked on the Bit-Tech forums and the Catleap is definitely an extremely tempting offer. My concerns so far are the stand being of questionable quality and given that I play games (read: BF3) competitively, I would be very interested in a recording of an accurate response time.

I would also be very interested in switching out the PCB(s) for the OC version if the price was reasonable. I have a Dell SP2309W @ 2048x1152 powered by GTX 460's in SLI and no doubt were I to buy this panel I would more than likely need to upgrade my GFX set up in favour of 580(s) or Kepler.


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m k b*
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on this thread for a number of days, after it was linked on the Bit-Tech forums and the Catleap is definitely an extremely tempting offer. My concerns so far are the stand being of questionable quality and given that I play games (read: BF3) competitively, I would be very interested in a recording of an accurate response time.
> I would also be very interested in switching out the PCB(s) for the OC version if the price was reasonable. I have a Dell SP2309W @ 2048x1152 powered by GTX 460's in SLI and no doubt were I to buy this panel I would more than likely need to upgrade my GFX set up in favour of 580(s) or Kepler.


When I get my Shimian I'm going to be posting some subjective thoughts on how it works with my 560ti. Is fraps the only way to check fps in game? I'm curious. I think some data on gpu performance at these resolutions in game would help a lot of people...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Hmm, I bought the Achieva over the Catleap mostly because it was supposed to have a better stand, but mine leans to the left :/

I tried toying with it but it always sits the same way. I'll try reseating it on the stand and see how that goes. I did notice one side was met with little resistance and the other was pretty hard. Also seemed to be chock-full of metal dust.


----------



## TrevorK

Hello.

I was unable to post in HARDOCP's forum. I just got my Catleap Q270 SE. Here is what I have encountered:


Ordered on 3/14/2012 @ 23:20 PDT, arrived at 3/19/2012 @ 10:30 PDT
had to sign for my package
Bubble wrapped, thicker around the ends of the box
Power brick is 120V - 220V, just reused existing USA power cord w/o issues
Connects to eVGA GTX280 just fine
When adjusting Win7 video settings, BSOD on NVLDDMKM.SYS with 03B stop code, running v296.10
@ lower resolutions, does not scale, so you get black bands around what you see
one dead pixel







(my vote is in), but is on lower section of screen. Just as long as Task Bar is dark in color and on bottom, I don't see it.
backlight bleeding around edges of screen, more pronounced on lower right corner
cheesey stand, like it wobbles when you adjust screen angle, etc., but stable nonetheless, usable. really light (< 1lb) plastic base
top edge of screen has slight beige discoloration. Only noticed it when I put up a white screen to look for dead pixels
screen is glossy, but I didn't buy the tempered glass
dust specks maybe mistaken for dead pixels
could OC to only 66Hz; my serial number has "2C" within it
ordered from dcsamsungmall
Was it worth it? Yeah. My 28" Hanns-G was dying (hard to turn on, when it is on, disco colors when it sleeps). So, I took this chance. If I had to rate: 3.5 out of 5 stars because of the dead pixel, backlight bleeding, and beige discoloration.

When I watch a 1080P movie, it now looks scaled (a little blurry, but still mostly sharp). Sort of like watcing a 720P movie on a 1080P screen. 720P movies look like I'm watching a DVD









I ran Hanns-G 28" (12/2008: < $400) and Dell 2001FP (8/2005: > $600) before. The Dell running strong w/o dead pixels. The Hanns-G, no dead pixels, but had severe black light bleeding so I returned it for replacement ($28 shipping to Hanns-G). It only started to flake-out about six months ago. So, I guess you get what you paid for.

YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR:

Backlight bleeding: a lot!



That Dell I paid $600 for...now I know why it costs more money.

You'd think shipping something from Far East would take weeks, but it was surprisingly fast. If it wasn't for the weekend, I think it would have reached me (Seattle, WA) in under 3 days.

TrevorK


----------



## Solmors

I ordered one from Red-cap on the morning of the 15th. Still no word on shipment or anything. Starting to get a little annoyed...


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> I ordered one from Red-cap on the morning of the 15th. Still no word on shipment or anything. Starting to get a little annoyed...


Good thing I went with dcsamsungmall, shipping is ridiculously fast, ordered on sunday, and now it's in the next city over.


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> I ordered one from Red-cap on the morning of the 15th. Still no word on shipment or anything. Starting to get a little annoyed...


This is what Red-Cap's ebay page says:
Quote:


> Will usually ship within 3 business days of receiving cleared payment.


If you ordered during the day of the 15th US time that means Red-Cap hasn't shipped in 2 business days.


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinter*
> 
> This is what Red-Cap's ebay page says:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Will usually ship within 3 business days of receiving cleared payment.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ordered during the day of the 15th US time that means Red-Cap hasn't shipped in 2 business days.
Click to expand...

True. This is why I haven't said anything to red-cap yet.


----------



## dante020

I purchased a Crossover from Dream-Seller and asked him to check for dead pixels - this was before he started charging for the service. I specifically verified with him that there would be ZERO dead pixels and he agreed. However, I recently received notification that he checked my monitor and in accordance with the manufacturer, the one dead pixel that was found is acceptable. I think that's pretty shady for the people who have paid for the service.


----------



## jradic

17:37 19-Mar-2012 Handed over to Customs GBCVTA
Customs retention reason : Invoice missing

anyone have experience with dealing with customs







. I'm cool with paying for it now that I'm busted but I don't want to have to wait over a week for it!

Damn UK customs.


----------



## 87dtna

Guys, I hooked up my second monitor, and windows only comes up on that monitor BUT it seems that it's detecting the catleap. But still no picture. I don't know whats wrong! Red light just blinking....ugh










EDIT- Looks like maybe this is what the problem is? Says it's not ''HDCP compatible''. How do I fix this???


----------



## t0asterb0t

All right, I'm starting to get annoyed. I ordered from dream-seller on March 5. It took two messages to get the tracking number on March 13. As of today, EMS tracking still displays a status of Posting/Collection as of March 8. I wouldn't mind as much if he hadn't advertised 3-5 day shipping and given me the run-around on tracking numbers. I messaged him again for more information, so we'll see where this ends up.


----------



## StrictNine

I ordered a Catleap, fingers crossed.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Guys, I hooked up my second monitor, and windows only comes up on that monitor BUT it seems that it's detecting the catleap. But still no picture. I don't know whats wrong! Red light just blinking....ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT- Looks like maybe this is what the problem is? Says it's not ''HDCP compatible''. How do I fix this???


Need more info - GPU, how is it connected, did you use the stock cable or did you buy another, have you used your other display's cable and disconnected the first monitor, etc

A blinking red light means there is an issue with the connection (I get it when I tweak with refresh rates - monitor goes black). Try powering off and on. Also check cables, disconnect first monitor etc. Get the Catleap up first then try to add the second monitor.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0asterb0t*
> 
> All right, I'm starting to get annoyed. I ordered from dream-seller on March 5. It took two messages to get the tracking number on March 13. As of today, EMS tracking still displays a status of Posting/Collection as of March 8. I wouldn't mind as much if he hadn't advertised 3-5 day shipping and given me the run-around on tracking numbers. I messaged him again for more information, so we'll see where this ends up.


Smells like backorder, though you did order before most of the masses I'd think.

I ordered the less-sold Crossover monitor from dream-seller on the 14th. Flew out of South Korea and eventually on to NYC on the 18th. Arrives tomorrow.

Has to be back order or 1 that fell through the cracks.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Need more info - GPU, how is it connected, did you use the stock cable or did you buy another, have you used your other display's cable and disconnected the first monitor, etc
> 
> A blinking red light means there is an issue with the connection (I get it when I tweak with refresh rates - monitor goes black). Try powering off and on. Also check cables, disconnect first monitor etc. Get the Catleap up first then try to add the second monitor.


Yeah my posts have skipped a couple pages back already but I did give all that.

I tried 2 different GPU's, a gtx 460 2win and an 8800gts 512mb, both of which have dual link DVI connection. I did use the supplied cable. I have tried only booting with the catleap, the second monitor was the next resort effort. Tried unplugging and plugging everything back in multiple times.

And actually, I've tried unplugging the DVI while the PC was running at both the card and on the monitor. Both times it makes the ding sound like being disconnected and reconnected. So the connection is good. Thinking about trying a different DVI cable not sure what else to do.


----------



## LazierSaid

Bought the Catleap Q270SE from green-sum on 3/12. Received on 3/19. Packaged in a huge box with smaller boxes wedging it into place. No pixels stuck on. No pixels stuck off that I have noticed yet.

Revision 12C, will only go to 66Hz.

Mine also shows that it is not HDCP compatible.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazierSaid*
> 
> Bought the Catleap Q270SE from green-sum on 3/12. Received on 3/19. Packaged in a huge box with smaller boxes wedging it into place. No pixels stuck on. No pixels stuck off that I have noticed yet.
> Revision 12C, will only go to 66Hz.
> Mine also shows that it is not HDCP compatible.


OK thanks for that info. I guess thats not my problem then. What video card are you using?

I've now tried 3 cards, tried my gtx295 still no go.


----------



## 87dtna

Oh and I also forgot, it started blinking red before I ever even hooked a DVI cable to it. Just plugged in the power, started blinking. Stays blinking no matter what you do.


----------



## lionelhuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Oh and I also forgot, it started blinking red before I ever even hooked a DVI cable to it. Just plugged in the power, started blinking. Stays blinking no matter what you do.


Could it perhaps be the PSU? I wonder if it's not delivering enough current to be completely powered.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Good news, everyone!

Assuming the settings from Nvidia control panel are actually applying, I've gotten my Achieva to 95Hz. Tried 99 and now its just a black screen. Any idea how to bring it back to default? Im typing on a second monitor ATM, which would not exceed 60Hz at all.. so I believe it is truly capable of 95Hz+


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionelhuts*
> 
> Could it perhaps be the PSU? I wonder if it's not delivering enough current to be completely powered.


You mean the monitor's PSU/converter? I thought about that, but where the heck would I get another one of these! lol it converts it to 24v DC, which is just weird.


----------



## THX152

Wow - completely floored. I had a very nice 24" and this thing just decimates it.

Ordered Thursday from dcsamsungmall, was in my town Saturday and arrived Monday. Catleap Q270. This monitor is glorious. I used the included, rather cheap feeling DVI cable and it works just fine. I saw the blinking red light as well but after a few moments it flipped green.

Mine was packaged in about 2" of bubble wrap which took forever to open.










Not sure what this sticker says:










Contents:










POST:










Only one place to go from unboxing - BF3:










Incidentally it does say 'This display supports HDCP'


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Good news, everyone!
> Assuming the settings from Nvidia control panel are actually applying, I've gotten my Achieva to 95Hz. Tried 99 and now its just a black screen. Any idea how to bring it back to default? Im typing on a second monitor ATM, which would not exceed 60Hz at all.. so I believe it is truly capable of 95Hz+


If all else fails, safe mode


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THX152*
> 
> I saw the blinking red light as well but after a few moments it flipped green.


Was that before you turned on your PC that it turned green? Or, it turned green once you powered up your PC?

If you shut your PC down, does it start blinking red again?


----------



## LazierSaid

Video card is a GTX 260.

The monitor light shows solid red when off.

When I created a custom resolution > 66 hz I got a static pattern of colored bands on the display and the light stayed green.


----------



## 87dtna

OK thanks.

Well, I did hook up another monitor to the supplied DVI cable just to rule it out and it works fine.

I have a friend thats fairly close that ordered a catleap. Once he confirms his works, I'm going to ship him my power supply/DC converter to rule that out as well.


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jradic*
> 
> 17:37 19-Mar-2012 Handed over to Customs GBCVTA
> Customs retention reason : Invoice missing
> anyone have experience with dealing with customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm cool with paying for it now that I'm busted but I don't want to have to wait over a week for it!
> Damn UK customs.


If they won't find an invoice in the package they'll try to contact the seller or the buyer for one.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Update on the Achieva. Got it running again.. Nvidia control panel is funky.

The back seems to be VERY hot, so im turning it down to 60Hz again.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Update on the Achieva. Got it running again.. Nvidia control panel is funky.
> The back seems to be VERY hot, so im turning it down to 60Hz again.


What was the issue?


----------



## Derpinheimer

I had OCd it to 95Hz and it ran fine, then to 100 -- failed. 99 Failed and refused to change, so the screen stayed black.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Oh and I also forgot, it started blinking red before I ever even hooked a DVI cable to it. Just plugged in the power, started blinking. Stays blinking no matter what you do.


Somebody earlier in this thread had the same Issue I believe and they got their panel working by opening up their monitor and one of the connectors had become loose. Just secured the connector and it worked.
Might work for you.


----------



## 87dtna

I did that, all connectors were fine but I disconnected and reconnected all of them just to be sure. No change









And now since I cracked it open I won't even be able to return it


----------



## neonblingbling

Anyone have issues with the power adapter? Mine makes a rattling noise, so I haven't plugged it in yet.


----------



## lionelhuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> You mean the monitor's PSU/converter? I thought about that, but where the heck would I get another one of these! lol it converts it to 24v DC, which is just weird.


Yeah that's what i meant. Do you have access to a multimeter by any chance?


----------



## eduardmc

tried $410 with dcsamsungmall for the crossover adjustable stand, he counter with $420. I decided not to buy it cause i love the look of the crossover but at the end it might do more harm than good. My catleap is perfect (no dead pixel, no backlight leakage, no crook stand) i might receive a crossover with dead pixel etc. i rather not take the chance and learn to love the look of my catleap.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> tried $410 with dcsamsungmall for the crossover adjustable stand, he counter with $420. I decided not to buy it cause i love the look of the crossover but at the end it might do more harm than good. My catleap is perfect (no dead pixel, no backlight leakage, no crook stand) i might receive a crossover with dead pixel etc. i rather not take the chance and learn to love the look of my catleap.


What don't you like about the Catleap?


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionelhuts*
> 
> Yeah that's what i meant. Do you have access to a multimeter by any chance?


yes....? Check to see if it's 24v? Even if it has 24v it might not have the amperage needed behind it. But I will check anyway I guess.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> What don't you like about the Catleap?


The XXL logo YAMAKASI in the bottom CATLEAP Q270LED in the top left, MOVIE WIDE 16:9 WIDE SCREEN in the top right. Whats up with all this logos. I understand the YAMAKASI logo but why make it so large. The other logos were unessesary. I hate the stand. when you hold the monitor you can hear/feel the plastic frame cheap and fragile. Apart from that i love the screen but the crossover looks stronger better well made and with only one (smaller) logo.


----------



## THX152

Sorry to hear about your monitor issue, 87dtna. I hope you can get things squared away. Let me know if you need me to test anything with mine for comparison.

Maybe its just the power brick. Does yours ever monitor led switch to green at all? When I unplug mine from the PC and turn it on, it goes from red and then blinks green.


----------



## adeptus

Greetings everyone,

First a big thank you for everyone who's contributed to this ENORMOUS fast changing thread! Especially those who posted pictures, summarized technical data, provided post-purchase feedback etc. All your info made my decision much easier, after spending 2 hours reading some 30+ pages of posts









So I've just ordered the following monitor: *CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P 27*" DVI Computer Monitor (QHD) 2560X1440 16:9 Pivot for $422.50 USD from dcsamsungmall over at ebay. This guy has a 99.7% approval rating.

*Why I chose the CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P:*
1) I am not a gamer nor will I be watching movies on this thing, it's strickly for surfing web, MS Office, photoshop and 2D apps. So I don't care about not being able to overclock beyond 60Hz.
2) I have 2 other 19" 4:3 Samsung monitors that I need to vertically align to for a 3 monitor setup. The "Pivot" version of the Crossover comes with an adjustable stand.
3) My previous (center) monitor was a 24" Samsung Synchmaster 244T which only lasted me 3 years before it died, and I paid over $1,000 for that one! One of the things I did value in that monitor was the solid and adjustable stand. From what I've read on here, many people complain of how flimsy the Leap and other monitors were, and mine is not going to be wall mounted, it will be sitting on a desk, so as lame as it might seem, my main decision was based on the stand! LOL

I also looked at the LED-*M* model, but I just don't have a use for all those different connections. They simply aren't worth another $200.

Some feedback to the thread/forum moderators & regular posters:

Somebody please make a webpage or wiki for each monitor model. It's impossible to read all 296 pages of posts! There's been a few users that have been kind enough to aggregate technical details from others and do a summary re-post, this would be even better in a web page/wiki.
I only found 1x Youtube video of the Crossover 27" monitor from a guy that did a 1.5 minute review. Let's see *MORE YOUTUBE VIDEO REVIEWS PLEASE!*
The Thread poll does not include a Crossover model, please add it to the poll.
Please provide more feedback for the onscreen controls of the various monitors. A few posts suggested some monitors can only adjust brightness !? again, I only read 30 of some 296 pages of posts, so possibly it was already commented.
Thanks again everyone, and if I have time (no promises) I will try to post some feedback after I get my monitor.
Regards
Adeptus


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionelhuts*
> 
> green-sum - $431.00 (Perfect Pixel SE)
> green-sum - $457.70 (Perfect Pixel Non-SE)


Hey I guess I missed something along the way here. What does SE and Non-SE mean? What's SE stand for and what's the difference between the two?


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THX152*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your monitor issue, 87dtna. I hope you can get things squared away. Let me know if you need me to test anything with mine for comparison.
> Maybe its just the power brick. Does yours ever monitor led switch to green at all? When I unplug mine from the PC and turn it on, it goes from red and then blinks green.


If you have a multi meter could you test your power brick? Mine's only coming up at 18v.

My friend said he thinks it would atleast spike green also, but it's not doing that


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adeptus*
> 
> 
> Somebody please make a webpage or wiki for each monitor model. It's impossible to read all 296 pages of posts! There's been a few users that have been kind enough to aggregate technical details from others and do a summary re-post, this would be even better in a web page/wiki.


I'm working on a comprehensive review for the catleap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adeptus*
> 
> 
> Please provide more feedback for the onscreen controls of the various monitors. A few posts suggested some monitors can only adjust brightness !? again, I only read 30 of some 296 pages of posts, so possibly it was already commented.


All the basic models only have brightness up/down buttons (and volume up/down buttons if it has speakers), no on-screen display (OSD). The ones with HDMI probably have an OSD with more controls, but they're not really needed for computer use.


----------



## Adhunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Hey I guess I missed something along the way here. What does SE and Non-SE mean? What's SE stand for and what's the difference between the two?


SE is the lite version - only a DVI and no OSD. The non-SE I assume is the "MULTI" version (which has more inputs and may have an OSD) but it'd pay to check.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhunt*
> 
> SE is the lite version - only a DVI and no OSD. The non-SE I assume is the "MULTI" version (which has more inputs and may have an OSD) but it'd pay to check.


The non-SE has speakers while the SE doesn't. The multi version is a separate model.


----------



## lionelhuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> yes....? Check to see if it's 24v? Even if it has 24v it might not have the amperage needed behind it. But I will check anyway I guess.


Right about the current, the voltage could be the problem.

EDIT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> If you have a multi meter could you test your power brick? Mine's only coming up at 18v.
> My friend said he thinks it would atleast spike green also, but it's not doing that


Interesting. According to the reviewer at the link below, his voltmeter for his Achieva did in fact register 24V dc:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270

If the panels are indeed the same, this sounds like the problem.


----------



## THX152

I can try and test mine as well for comparison. Will keep you posted.

So with that said, how do you get a replacement brick? I did a quick search and came up empty. Perhaps one of the sellers?


----------



## kevinsbane

Just got my Catleap in today, it's a tempered glass without speakers from Green-sum. The stand sucks balls. However, I had planned for this and gotten myself an Ergotron MX monitor arm and that thing is a beast. Needed a few washers to get the right screw length, but it worked out. I have a 2B model (I ordered mine last Monday).

Comments...

It buzzes :-/ I was trying out the refresh rate tool, and it was buzzing like mad. I'm not sure that I'm getting the full 85hz outta the thing (I'm currently running an HD5770). It seems that I'm dropping frames?

I think I have a few dead subpixels around the panel, but they are not going to be bothering me. I have a piece of dust in the upper right hand corner, but that's my fault (I did open it up). When you open the monitor up, you expose the inside of the glass, so getting it out will be very possible although annoying.

On the internals side, my monitor came with two connections to the logic board; I presume this means 85hz is possible for me?

Anyhow, overall it is a beautiful screen. Perfect? No, not quite. But very good overall. Now to calibrate the thing. The only flaw with my particular panel is the buzzing. I will have to take it apart to see... it buzzes when I ran the full screen refresh rate tool. Seems to depend on what's running? Anyone else get buzzing?


----------



## neocpp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Hmmmmmm, OK
> I'd appreciate it, thanks.
> I did find this-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360442967304?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Looks like it might just work.


Careful with the polarity on the pins. I don't think it matches up with your adapter (I have the Shimian, and it does NOT match mine).

EDIT: after looking around, it doesn't look like it'll match yours either ( see http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2300_100#post_16703621 ). Looks like the left 2 pins with the plug facing you are (+) and the right 2 pins are (-). The one you linked has top 2 (+) and bottom 2 (-).

This at least has the right pin configuration and ratings for my monitor, but I haven't tried it (cheaper too by a bit







):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280673899776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1505wt_1139


----------



## Calibra71

Hello, sorry for my bad English, I have a Sapphire Radeon HD5850, has anyone tested these monitors with this type of graphics card? My has No. 2 DVI-(I) dual link can work with these monitors? I asked for some information to the sellers say they are compatible, others say otherwise. Thank you.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocpp*
> 
> Careful with the polarity on the pins. I don't think it matches up with your adapter (I have the Shimian, and it does NOT match mine).
> EDIT: after looking around, it doesn't look like it'll match yours either ( see http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2300_100#post_16703621 ). Looks like the left 2 pins with the plug facing you are (+) and the right 2 pins are (-). The one you linked has top 2 (+) and bottom 2 (-).
> This at least has the right pin configuration and ratings for my monitor, but I haven't tried it (cheaper too by a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280673899776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1505wt_1139


Welll I figured I could always crack it open and replace the plug with this one, so I wasn't really worried about that. Thanks though.

Still need someone to test their voltage to confirm this is my problem!


----------



## Zelek11

Can anyone comment about LED flicker on these monitors...especially if you are sensitive to LED flicker?

Has anyone tried the hand wave test to look for low frequency backlight flicker? Turn the brightness down to around 50% or lower, use a white background and then wave your hand in front of the monitor. This video demonstrates how to do it and the effect you are looking for:


----------



## 87dtna

Can SOMEONE/ANYONE with a catleap measure the voltage on the output of the power brick so I can be assured thats my problem or not!


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Can SOMEONE/ANYONE with a catleap measure the voltage on the output of the power brick so I can be assured thats my problem or not!


It might be worth asking in the Catleap club thread: link
Hope it's only a PSU and you can get a replacement. However if your panel is a dud let us know how shipping it back to Korea goes.


----------



## LazierSaid

Well, my Catleap died in less than 24 hours. Same blinking red light symptom as 87dtna's.

My power brick also shows 18V. I didn't test it while it was working so I don't know if this has changed.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazierSaid*
> 
> Well, my Catleap died in less than 24 hours. Same blinking red light symptom as 87dtna's.
> My power brick also shows 18V. I didn't test it while it was working so I don't know if this has changed.


His has never even posted. Were you unable to ever get it to post as well? This could be a new thing to be aware of, so it's important to know as much as we can. Who did you buy from? What model? Pics of the bricks may also help people find cluse to avoid such issues in the future.


----------



## LazierSaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> His has never even posted. Were you unable to ever get it to post as well? This could be a new thing to be aware of, so it's important to know as much as we can. Who did you buy from? What model? Pics of the bricks may also help people find cluse to avoid such issues in the future.


Was the Catleap 270 SE. It worked fine out of the box for one day. Left it sleeping overnight and when I stepped into my office this morning it was blinking red and unresponsive.

Bought from ebay seller green-sum. I am about to find out how difficult it is to return something to Korea. USPS shipping looks to be about $120.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazierSaid*
> 
> Was the Catleap 270 SE. It worked fine out of the box for one day. Left it sleeping overnight and when I stepped into my office this morning it was blinking red and unresponsive.
> Bought from ebay seller green-sum. I am about to find out how difficult it is to return something to Korea. USPS shipping looks to be about $120.


Maybe it's just the power brick not supplying enough power. Should be cheaper to even just test this before returning the entire monitor. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Derpinheimer

The burn in came back, bros.

For that guy who insisted I lied, here is proof.

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/IMG_2768.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/IMG_2769.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/IMG_2770.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/IMG_2773.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb224/BattleField-2142/IMG_2775.jpg


----------



## Niko-Time

That's rubbish man. Definitely contact the seller with those pictures


----------



## atmosfar

Someone posted this in the Crossover thread, not sure if it's been mentioned in here or not.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/522766733/Latest_product_LED_LCD_Monitor_27.html


----------



## ectoplasmosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jradic*
> 
> 17:37 19-Mar-2012 Handed over to Customs GBCVTA
> Customs retention reason : Invoice missing
> anyone have experience with dealing with customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm cool with paying for it now that I'm busted but I don't want to have to wait over a week for it!
> Damn UK customs.


As far as I'm aware I was the first Brit to take the plunge with one of these.

Mine took a day to get to Heathrow before being instantly impounded by customs for the same reason. I went back and forth with dream-seller, getting fobbed off with promises of invoices daily. In the end I got tired of arsing about so forged an invoice and faxed it to customs. Another few days passed and it was eventually released to Parcelforce with a £35 fee to pay.

The whole thing took 15 days from placing the order to me picking it up from the Parcelforce depot (probably would have taken another couple of days if I'd have let them deliver it to my door), and who knows what the outcome might have been had I not made a fake invoice.


----------



## LazierSaid

I thought about this awhile and decided 30% of the purchase price to mail it back to Korea wasn't worth the trouble.

Especially because if I wasn't going to mail it back, I could open the case and see what was inside.

So I did that, retightened all the connections, and got the same blinking red light.

I am going to buy a new power brick and see what happens if anyone can confirm their working setup isn't outputting 18V.


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ectoplasmosis*
> 
> As far as I'm aware I was the first Brit to take the plunge with one of these.
> Mine took a day to get to Heathrow before being instantly impounded by customs for the same reason. I went back and forth with dream-seller, getting fobbed off with promises of invoices daily. In the end I got tired of arsing about so forged an invoice and faxed it to customs. Another few days passed and it was eventually released to Parcelforce with a £35 fee to pay.
> The whole thing took 15 days from placing the order to me picking it up from the Parcelforce depot (probably would have taken another couple of days if I'd have let them deliver it to my door), and who knows what the outcome might have been had I not made a fake invoice.


What was the total amount paid on this invoice of yours?


----------



## adjas

Look what I've found!!

http://www.alibaba.com/product-tp/123436759/LED_Monitor_QH270_IPSBS.html

and

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/122355547/Yamakasi_2701_LED_Monitor.html


----------



## Nitrogannex

What kind of performance should i expect on games on this with a 1gb 560ti, I'm thinking High with 30-40, so does that sound about right. I plan on ordering a Tempered glass version of the catleap from green-sum this weekend when i can get to the bank


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Look what I've found!!
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-tp/123436759/LED_Monitor_QH270_IPSBS.html
> and
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/122355547/Yamakasi_2701_LED_Monitor.html
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2024094/width/600/height/462/flags/


Nice, all we need si ~$130.000 for a group buy.








BTW, the second one looks to be a cheap 1080p TN panel.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Look what I've found!!
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-tp/123436759/LED_Monitor_QH270_IPSBS.html
> and
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/122355547/Yamakasi_2701_LED_Monitor.html


With $125,000 you're in business.


----------



## robi-wan

recieved my catleap today, has no dead pixels everything's fine









how do i know if i have the b or c version?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robi-wan*
> 
> recieved my catleap today, has no dead pixels everything's fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i know if i have the b or c version?


It will be shown on your Serial number sticker on your box.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> What kind of performance should i expect on games on this with a 1gb 560ti, I'm thinking High with 30-40, so does that sound about right. I plan on ordering a Tempered glass version of the catleap from green-sum this weekend when i can get to the bank


it really depends on the games you play.


----------



## SimpleTech

Holy freakin' crap. The Crossover I ordered from dcsamsungmall Sunday night is out for delivery.









Pretty sad when UPS and USPS packages take longer from Newegg or other online merchants. LOL

I'll have pictures posted tonight. Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## eduardmc

Does anyone else have any problem with the PSU dying. Mine is rated 110v-240v catleap. have been using the monitor for about a week now. No problem at all.


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Holy freakin' crap. The Crossover I ordered from dcsamsungmall Sunday night is out for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad when UPS and USPS packages take longer from Newegg or other online merchants. LOL
> I'll have pictures posted tonight. Can't wait!!!!!!!


I'm jelly. I ordered from Red-cap last Thursday and it hasn't even been shipped yet. Looks like I chose poorly.


----------



## 87dtna

Mine was marked as a value of $30.

My God can someone with a working monitor put a voltmeter on your power brick and see what voltage it's putting out? You'd think I was asking for a kidney or something.....


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> I'm jelly. I ordered from Red-cap last Thursday and it hasn't even been shipped yet. Looks like I chose poorly.


As much as I was wishing I went with dcsamsungmall.. my order from the 16th is out for delivery from dream-seller, not too bad right there either.

red-cap, yeah, I've heard about long long shipping times. Aswell as long shipping times from dream-seller and green sum when the Yamasaki's were being ordered in droves.


----------



## 87dtna

I got mine from green sum in 4 business days, I was pretty impressed.


----------



## araman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Holy freakin' crap. The Crossover I ordered from dcsamsungmall Sunday night is out for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad when UPS and USPS packages take longer from Newegg or other online merchants. LOL
> I'll have pictures posted tonight. Can't wait!!!!!!!


Same thing happened to me, ordered Sunday night and it got here just around lunch time today - I'm absolutely astounded a package from S.Korea made it here that fast with FedEx's so-called "Economy International" shipping. Domestic priority shipping doesn't even always go this quick.

Order with dcsamsungmall if you want the fastest shipping on a Crossover or any other model he carries.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Mine was marked as a value of $30.
> My God can someone with a working monitor put a voltmeter on your power brick and see what voltage it's putting out? You'd think I was asking for a kidney or something.....


At work now, will hunt down my voltmeter and give it a test when I get home. Been a loooong time since I've used one, so it will take a while.









BB


----------



## cj3waker

posted this over at [H] but figured you guys could use some info too if anyone was interested in this model

The 1440p 120hz from alibaba seemed too good to be true, So I emailed the mfg
Quote:


> A group of enthusiasts in the US might be interested for a group buy. Would you be willing to do an order less than 100 units? Are these guranteed at [email protected]?


Quote:


> Dear Mr. C W,
> Thank you so much for your inquiry about our 27" LED monitor with [email protected] resolution.
> I am Josh from Shenzhen Pengliang Electronics Co.,LTD., a company specialized in researching,developing and manufacturing LCD/LED displays since 2006.
> We can guarantee that the resolution is [email protected] 120Hz, since we use the same panel as that of MAC27, we import this panel directly from LG in South Korea.
> We accept a small order less than 100 units, giving you the price based on 100 units, that is USD 258 per unit, freight cost not included.
> This monitor gives the user a stunning display experience due to its high resolution, quite a few enthusiasts of game players and other people who require high resolution displaying have found it marvelous.
> I'm sure you will not be disappointed with it.
> Best regards,
> Josh


Quote:


> Thanks for the reply, we are definitely interested. I dont really understand though, neither the 27" apple display or lg panels these are based off of can do [email protected], only at 60hz. A few models, such as the shimian catleap were able to reach higher refresh rates varying from 60hz to 100hz at 2560x1440p. But these were random results. How are you guys able to get these monitors to all clock at 120hz at 1440p?


Quote:


> Dear Mr. C W,
> Thanks for your email.
> I confirm again with our technical staff today, was told that the model with [email protected] has been stopped production from now on, since supporting 120Hz drive board that we used to import from South Korea can not be found now.
> The model with [email protected] use the panel with LVDS Logic board which has two screen lines to connect the drive board and panel to achieve 120Hz refresh rate.
> Now what we can supply is [email protected], this model use the panel with DP logic board which has only one screen line and consequently support 60Hz.
> I apologize for my mistake, I did not get the updating news from our technical department as I was busy with the preparing for the Canton Fair next month.
> Attached is the panel data for your reference, hope it is helpful for you to make your decision.
> Best regards,
> Josh


So it seems as though with the catleaps, the ability to OC has been dropped with the new revisions, he seems adamant about the fact that they were able to actually do 120hz though, Ive emailed him back to try to verify,


----------



## Joshcurry88

Has anyone had any luck with fixing any stuck pixels? I had a perfect monitor than a stuck red pixel right in the middle of the screen. I have an Shimian with glass.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

These are different PCBs - they have to be since ours are 60hz from the factory and the OC monitors could only hit 97-100hz.


----------



## Rizyn

got my Crossover LED. works fine with a HD4890. currently only 1 dead pixel that i see upper left center area. i'll be running UDP for a few hours to see if it'll fix it.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I'm with you guys, I ordered on the fourth and he didn't ship until the 7th when I asked him why my tracking number wasn't working. What's more aggravating is he must think I'm a fool to not notice that he didn't ship until I said something. Here's his reply. "Now your tracking information is updated," - yeah right. Negative feedback for sure, and a full paypal refund if the monitor has any flaws, then he can pay me to ship it back if he wants it returned, I'll be sure to take my time with it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> We contacted Korea Post again and now your tracking information is updated. Please check it with your tracking number again please. Again, sorry for it. If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. Thanks again. Have a good day!


Being that pissed over a 3 day delay is completely ridiculous.


----------



## csm725

"Only 1 dead pixel" is not something I am sure I'm willing to risk.


----------



## jbuschdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> These are different PCBs - they have to be since ours are 60hz from the factory and the OC monitors could only hit 97-100hz.


The 100hz limit was a physical limit of DVI / RAMDAC @ 400mhz on nVidia cards. There was potential if it was DisplayPort that the bandwidth would be enough to support 2560 x 1440 @ 120hz.

He mentioned 2 cable vs. 1 cable, that could have been what you saw in the OC-able Catleap.

So if we find some some PCB to support DisplayPort and this 2-cable board we could have 120hz I'm thinking...


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> I'm jelly. I ordered from Red-cap last Thursday and it hasn't even been shipped yet. Looks like I chose poorly.


That makes two of us.
I ordered from green-sum last Wednesday and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## ThingyNess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Can some more people with these monitors check for ghosting and image retention? Wondering if I should ask for a refund or a replacement.


Just FYI, after playing with the CRU utility posted by ToastyX and fiddling with custom refresh rates/timings on mine, after a Windows restart I encountered the same (very bad) image retention problems described earlier in this thread. Thankfully it seemed like too much of a coincidence to me, so I ended up plugging it into a different PC and all the image retention problems disappeared. Plugged it back into the other PC with the EDID overrides in the registry, and it came back.

Evidently certain timing combinations, at least on my monitor that has the eDP interface internally, will cause the retention issue. After removing all the custom timings and monitor profiles from the registry and restarting, the monitor is perfect again.

For all those experiencing image retention issues, make SURE you aren't driving the monitor with incorrect timings. A good way to check is to go into your BIOS on startup and see if the bios menus are suffering from the same retention issues. In my case they weren't, so it was a big clue that it wasn't a physical monitor defect.

Also, I checked my power supply and it's putting out 24.6v when unplugged from the monitor with no load. Now, there's no guarantee that other non-identical power supplies will put out their full voltage without a load being put on them. Some switchmode power supplies require at least a ~5% load before their regulation will work properly.

The power supply I tested was from my 2C revision Catleap Q270, pictured below.


From Catleap q270se - Mar 20, 2012


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> Just FYI, after playing with the CRU utility posted by ToastyX and fiddling with custom refresh rates/timings on mine, after a Windows restart I encountered the same (very bad) image retention problems described earlier in this thread. Thankfully it seemed like too much of a coincidence to me, so I ended up plugging it into a different PC and all the image retention problems disappeared. Plugged it back into the other PC with the EDID overrides in the registry, and it came back.
> Evidently certain timing combinations, at least on my monitor that has the eDP interface internally, will cause the retention issue. After removing all the custom timings and monitor profiles from the registry and restarting, the monitor is perfect again.
> For all those experiencing image retention issues, make SURE you aren't driving the monitor with incorrect timings. A good way to check is to go into your BIOS on startup and see if the bios menus are suffering from the same retention issues. In my case they weren't, so it was a big clue that it wasn't a physical monitor defect.


Now that is some good info to share.
Nice work.


----------



## robi-wan

ist it possible to put a dvi to hdmi cable from the pc (hdmi) to the monitor (dvi)? because if not, what are we going to do if dvi dies and there's just hdmi?


----------



## tCoLL

HDMI is not going to overtake DVI.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> Just FYI, after playing with the CRU utility posted by ToastyX and fiddling with custom refresh rates/timings on mine, after a Windows restart I encountered the same (very bad) image retention problems described earlier in this thread. Thankfully it seemed like too much of a coincidence to me, so I ended up plugging it into a different PC and all the image retention problems disappeared. Plugged it back into the other PC with the EDID overrides in the registry, and it came back.
> Evidently certain timing combinations, at least on my monitor that has the eDP interface internally, will cause the retention issue. After removing all the custom timings and monitor profiles from the registry and restarting, the monitor is perfect again.
> For all those experiencing image retention issues, make SURE you aren't driving the monitor with incorrect timings. A good way to check is to go into your BIOS on startup and see if the bios menus are suffering from the same retention issues. In my case they weren't, so it was a big clue that it wasn't a physical monitor defect.
> Also, I checked my power supply and it's putting out 24.6v when unplugged from the monitor with no load. Now, there's no guarantee that other non-identical power supplies will put out their full voltage without a load being put on them. Some switchmode power supplies require at least a ~5% load before their regulation will work properly.
> The power supply I tested was from my 2C revision Catleap Q270, pictured below.
> 
> From Catleap q270se - Mar 20, 2012


Thank you, that definitely seems to be related. Its odd though that from the first minutes of usage I had image retention yet hadnt done any OC attempts.


----------



## ThingyNess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Thank you, that definitely seems to be related. Its odd though that from the first minutes of usage I had image retention yet hadnt done any OC attempts.


Does the ghosting/retention occur in the BIOS as well? What about when you hook it up to another PC?

I can confirm that the timings below work great for mine and cause no retention problems, but modified timings at 65hz (and to a lesser extent at 60hz even) caused massive retention problems exactly as you described in your post. Maybe your video card is ignoring the EDID information in the monitor, or maybe it was programmed incorrectly from the factory?


From Catleap q270se - Mar 20, 2012


----------



## Rizyn

A few pictures of my Crossover.

Great packaging from Dream-seller
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4549/20120320001.jpg

Sticker on the back
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/2623/20120320006.jpg

Dead pixel







Running UDP to see if it fix it
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4767/20120320008.jpg

Next to my Benq 24". Crap phone pic, but this monitor is beautiful compared to the Benq. Was worried that it might've been tall for my desk shelf above but it fits perfectly.
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8640/20120320012.jpg

Haven't tried to OC, since i'm in the process of running of UDP to fix the stuck pixel.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> Also, I checked my power supply and it's putting out 24.6v when unplugged from the monitor with no load. Now, there's no guarantee that other non-identical power supplies will put out their full voltage without a load being put on them. Some switchmode power supplies require at least a ~5% load before their regulation will work properly.
> The power supply I tested was from my 2C revision Catleap Q270, pictured below.
> 
> From Catleap q270se - Mar 20, 2012


Thank you, finally someone that posted up some voltage numbers. I'd like to get a few more people post numbers, but it is making me feel better. I did buy another power brick off ebay, it was $24 shipped so it is worth a shot.


----------



## disprosium

I can only agree with previous sentiments about dcsamsungmall. Ordered a Catleap Q270 SE last Sunday evening, arrived this afternoon on the East Coast! Unbelievable.

The monitor itself is in perfect condition, the box had a factory seal on it. Haven't found any stuck pixels, so I'm very pleased. The stand is cheap, yes, but is fairly level and seems to be getting better as I move it around. I haven't tried beyond 60Hz yet, so far running solid on default settings.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I'm with you guys, I ordered on the fourth and he didn't ship until the 7th when I asked him why my tracking number wasn't working. What's more aggravating is he must think I'm a fool to not notice that he didn't ship until I said something. Here's his reply. "Now your tracking information is updated," - yeah right. Negative feedback for sure, and a full paypal refund if the monitor has any flaws, then he can pay me to ship it back if he wants it returned, I'll be sure to take my time with it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> We contacted Korea Post again and now your tracking information is updated. Please check it with your tracking number again please. Again, sorry for it. If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. Thanks again. Have a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> Being that pissed over a 3 day delay is completely ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Indeed... have patience man.. I once ordered something from China, took the package at least a month to arrive at my doorstep!


----------



## sonicBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disprosium*
> 
> I can only agree with previous sentiments about dcsamsungmall. Ordered a Catleap Q270 SE last Sunday evening, arrived this afternoon on the East Coast! Unbelievable.


That's because dcsamsungmall gives free express postage to the US. Other countries he gives "economy" post only , _and_ you have to pay for shipping too. Raw deal for anyone outside the US :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I'm with you guys, I ordered on the fourth and he didn't ship until the 7th when I asked him why my tracking number wasn't working. What's more aggravating is he must think I'm a fool to not notice that he didn't ship until I said something. Here's his reply. "Now your tracking information is updated," - yeah right. Negative feedback for sure, and a full paypal refund if the monitor has any flaws, then he can pay me to ship it back if he wants it returned, I'll be sure to take my time with it as well.


Dude what is your problem? The guy takes 3 days to process your order and you're throwing a hissy fit over that? Oh and do expect flaws in the panel as they are using A- grade panels with no dead pixel guarantee which you already knew before placing your order.

Some people...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> Does the ghosting/retention occur in the BIOS as well? What about when you hook it up to another PC?
> I can confirm that the timings below work great for mine and cause no retention problems, but modified timings at 65hz (and to a lesser extent at 60hz even) caused massive retention problems exactly as you described in your post. Maybe your video card is ignoring the EDID information in the monitor, or maybe it was programmed incorrectly from the factory?
> 
> From Catleap q270se - Mar 20, 2012


Its hard to say. The burn in stopped altogether now yet no settings are changed :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rizyn*
> 
> A few pictures of my Crossover.
> Great packaging from Dream-seller
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4549/20120320001.jpg
> Sticker on the back
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/2623/20120320006.jpg
> Dead pixel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running UDP to see if it fix it
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4767/20120320008.jpg
> Next to my Benq 24". Crap phone pic, but this monitor is beautiful compared to the Benq. Was worried that it might've been tall for my desk shelf above but it fits perfectly.
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8640/20120320012.jpg
> Haven't tried to OC, since i'm in the process of running of UDP to fix the stuck pixel.


Funny, I have a Benq G2400WD being used with mine as well


----------



## Anjexu

Got my Catleap today! 2C with speakers, no extra inputs. No dead pixels from what I can see, tested with both a black and white background. The stand isn't that great, but what can you expect at such a price/size.

Pretty happy with the purchase, just wish I found out about it sooner. Added my vote into the poll and will probably join the Catleap club so they have a bigger sample too.


----------



## dante020

I have 3 Crossover 27Q on their way. I ordered one from Dream-Seller which should be here this week and the other two from Red-Cap. I'll post pics once I get them all set up. Can't wait!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker*
> 
> posted this over at [H] but figured you guys could use some info too if anyone was interested in this model
> The 1440p 120hz from alibaba seemed too good to be true, So I emailed the mfg
> So it seems as though with the catleaps, the ability to OC has been dropped with the new revisions, he seems adamant about the fact that they were able to actually do 120hz though, Ive emailed him back to try to verify,


That's definitely interesting







What is the minimum order they would take at the $258 price and how much would freight be for whatever that number is? I might be able to get the money for that to sell to everyone.

Also, can you ask if he can get the logic board model number(s) for the 120Hz version? And see if they can make it with DisplayPort for the same price or close to it. Everyone would be extremely interested then


----------



## SimpleTech

For those who are wondering what the Crossfire monitor looks like, I took some pictures with my DSLR. If there's anything else you need to know about, I'm all ears.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1226917/crossover-27q-led-p-available-on-ebay-next-week/120#post_16762954


----------



## lionelhuts

I got my CrossOver with pivot today (two days early from dcsamsungmall). Unfortunately, there is a stuck green pixel right in the middle of the screen.

I'm trying to fix it now. I have pictures coming later.


----------



## LazierSaid

Found a Welltronics power brick that looked identical for 10 bucks. Read the fine print and it's 220V only.

Thinking daisy chaining this with a 110>220V converter might do it.


----------



## Rizyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionelhuts*
> 
> I got my CrossOver with pivot today (two days early from dcsamsungmall). Unfortunately, there is a stuck green pixel right in the middle of the screen.
> I'm trying to fix it now. I have pictures coming later.


let me know how that works out for you, i have a green stuck pixel around the center as well and am trying to get rid of it.


----------



## SkyPC

Is there a guide on how to fix dead pixels ?


----------



## ThingyNess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazierSaid*
> 
> Found a Welltronics power brick that looked identical for 10 bucks. Read the fine print and it's 220V only.
> Thinking daisy chaining this with a 110>220V converter might do it.


9 times out of 10, a simple physical plug converter will work. Almost all switchmode power supplies made these days are voltage-agnostic. There's little reason for a company to make two different models when you can just make one universal one and pocket the cost/inventory management savings.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyPC*
> 
> Is there a guide on how to fix dead pixels ?


Dead pixel are like 20% fixable 80% non-fixable. You have to massage it with a cloth (microfiber) gently putting little presure but the chances are really low of getting rid of it.


----------



## r506

.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Dead pixel are like 20% fixable 80% non-fixable. You have to massage it with a cloth (microfiber) gently putting little presure but the chances are really low of getting rid of it.


Yeah, I had one on a BenQ 24" that wouldnt go away. A bunch formed around it later which all went away with pressure, though.


----------



## LazierSaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThingyNess*
> 
> 9 times out of 10, a simple physical plug converter will work. Almost all switchmode power supplies made these days are voltage-agnostic. There's little reason for a company to make two different models when you can just make one universal one and pocket the cost/inventory management savings.


There are two separate models though, the WTS-2405W (labelled 110 and 220V, included with the Catleap, mine outputs 18V and my monitor does not work!) and the WTS-2405 (labelled 220V only, found on ebay for $10 shipped.)

Unfortunately, I noticed the 2405/2405W difference after buying it. The picture was blurry and, the first time, i read what I hoped it said and not what it actually did.

So I also bought a 300W 110 > 220V step up transformer for $25.

I am really hoping that some combination of these will give me 24V output and that will get this monitor to work again. Otherwise, all I've done is turn a $360 lesson into a $395 lesson.


----------



## Remix65

the guys with problems update your rigs in the ctrl panel.,,


----------



## 87dtna

Updated


----------



## r506

.


----------



## 87dtna

OK I'm really starting to think the power brick is faulty. I gave the monitor another try just in case today, after I unplugged and gave up again I tested the voltage on the power brick and it's down to 7v. Seems it's dying very quick.

Maybe it's a fluke but it does give me some hope. The replacement brick I bought was shipped today USPS priority and should be here thursday or friday at the latest.


----------



## akg102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> OK I'm really starting to think the power brick is faulty. I gave the monitor another try just in case today, after I unplugged and gave up again I tested the voltage on the power brick and it's down to 7v. Seems it's dying very quick.
> Maybe it's a fluke but it does give me some hope. The replacement brick I bought was shipped today USPS priority and should be here thursday or friday at the latest.


I just bought the same brick and it should be here Friday. I talked to my dad for a little bit about the problem I'm having and he was shocked that people were able to get the monitor to run at all with the 230v adapter.


----------



## 87dtna

Mine says 110-240v on it for input, so it should have been OK. Apparently, just defective.


----------



## stanford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r506*
> 
> I updated mine as well.
> I would be happier if I'd just gotten a DOA monitor. I can't really isolate my problem to the monitor itself or my graphics card. Has anyone managed to get green-sum to pay for return shipping?


he shipped to you for free, you should in return also ship to him for free


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanford*
> 
> he shipped to you for free, you should in return also ship to him for free


That is, ... I mean,... But how does... What? What logic is that?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanford*
> 
> he shipped to you for free, you should in return also ship to him for free


That was part of the purchase price, not out of the goodness of his heart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> That is, ... I mean,... But how does... What? What logic is that?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> That is, ... I mean,... But how does... What? What logic is that?


Same logic that all other companies use, plus hes over seas so i doubt hes a HUGE company that can spend more than 3x hes making on each monitor he sells.


----------



## giecsar

I just got this message from dreamseller:
Quote:


> Thanks for purchasing our product.
> There is one thing to let you know about the shipping.
> The country that you want to receive your product is Italy and this country doesn't take ems delivery service.
> In addition, as the weight of this product is more than 2kg, it cannot be shipped out via normal delivery with a tracking number.
> Sorry for the inconvenience. There are two options that you can choose.
> 
> -The product is available to be dispatched via premium service. The usual delivery days of premium service is almost same with ems, which takes 3 to 5 business days. However, extra shipping cost will be charged, and it'll be a little expensive. Of course, a tracking number will be provided with this product.
> -The last option is to get a full refund, in case that you don't want to pay extra charge for the shipping cost.
> 
> Which one would you like to choose? Please tell us which one you want. We'll wait for your reply.
> If you have any further question, please feel free to ask. Thanks


Is it true that he can't ship to Italy with EMS? Do I really have to pay for the "premium service" or is it a scam??


----------



## KuuFA

I would email another seller and ask if they can ship via EMS to italy and if there are any extra charges involved.

If they reply no there isn't, Tell that to dreamseller and see what he says.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I would email another seller and ask if they can ship via EMS to italy and if there are any extra charges involved.
> 
> If they reply no there isn't, Tell that to dreamseller and see what he says.


Thanks. Which Korean seller should I email? green-sum?
In the meantime, I asked dreamseller how much would I have to pay, and he replied so:
Quote:


> The extra shipping charge for TNT premium delivery service is $35.81. The usual delivery days of TNT premium service are 3 to 5 business days.
> We'll wait for your reply. Please send a message back to us with your decision. If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. We'd like to help you out as far as we can. Thanks again. Have a good day!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> I just got this message from dreamseller:
> Is it true that he can't ship to Italy with EMS? Do I really have to pay for the "premium service" or is it a scam??


Its completely possible. I personally refuse to ship to Italy. Their mail system has a tendency to "lose" packages with high values or obviously high values (like a monitor or video card).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I would email another seller and ask if they can ship via EMS to italy and if there are any extra charges involved.
> If they reply no there isn't, Tell that to dreamseller and see what he says.


This.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Thanks. Which Korean seller should I email? green-sum?
> In the meantime, I asked dreamseller how much would I have to pay, and he replied so:


I would email any other seller that sells the same product. so green-sum, dcsamsungmall, and any others.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Its completely possible. I personally refuse to ship to Italy. Their mail system has a tendency to "lose" packages with high values or obviously high values (like a monitor or video card).


No kidding. I sold a 5870 on eBay a few months ago to some guy in Italy and the buyer told me that the postal system mailed it to the wrong house (10 miles away). After checking the tracking and contacting his carrier, I confirmed that they did. Thankfully I insured it. /shrug


----------



## KaRLiToS

I want to buy one of this display, should I buy a crossover instead, just need some advices, I've been reading those threads for a couple of days now.

Thanks


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> I just got this message from dreamseller:
> Is it true that he can't ship to Italy with EMS? Do I really have to pay for the "premium service" or is it a scam??


Its true I read on green sums page that EMS wont ship to Italy, unfortunately.


----------



## kevinsbane

Would like to update that my monitor is confirmed to be working at 85 hz. Just that my HD 5770 can't keep up at reduced clocks; it will output them at full clocks on simple programs.


----------



## pabloedvardo

Hate to say I told you so, but now more than ever I don't trust a 220v rated adapter on a 110v input.

Whether or not it does or doesn't make sense to make two different units, 1/2 the voltage is 2x the current, and without properly rated cables can lead to issues down the road.

I'm definitely not taking the chance when I get mine.

I'd love to see more people testing their brick output voltage (only super cheap adapters don't put out the proper voltage without a load, if these are properly built adapters like you'd use in a notebook computer, it should be a stable 24v).


----------



## lionelhuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rizyn*
> 
> let me know how that works out for you, i have a green stuck pixel around the center as well and am trying to get rid of it.


Well no success. I tried JScreenFix as well as UDPixel. I also tried massaging it with some pressure but it's still there. I emailed dcsamsungmall, and I'll let you guys know what he says.

It wouldn't bother me so much if it weren't in the center of the screen _and_ I didn't have 20/10 vision _and_ I didn't have OCD.

The only good news is that my company might buy a group of these. My boss said I could swap mine out with a good one if they do purchase a bunch.


----------



## Demented

I'm interested in seeing what type of voltage my brick is putting out, so can anyone recommend an inexpensive multimeter that I could grab from Newegg, since I already have a few things in my cart.


----------



## aznofazns

Any comparisons between this and the U2711 or ZR2740W?


----------



## BBGunWB

Unbelievably better than the u2711 that I had for just about two weeks.

The u2711 AG coating has a grain that is just the right density to interfere with the pixel pitch, making the thing really tough to use, all the brilliant sharpness of the LG panel gets lost in the textured grain of the AG coating.

The AG coating was also noticeably uneven in thickness, so even though the CCFL backlight was very uniform, the monitor itself was somewhat uneven in brightness due to the AG.

No AG is like looking through a window. Absolutely brilliant. The reflections that can occur on a glossy monitor are by FAR the lesser of two evils. And when you throw in the fact that its less than half the price, its almost a no-brainer.

BB


----------



## Rizyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionelhuts*
> 
> Well no success. I tried JScreenFix as well as UDPixel. I also tried massaging it with some pressure but it's still there. I emailed dcsamsungmall, and I'll let you guys know what he says.
> It wouldn't bother me so much if it weren't in the center of the screen _and_ I didn't have 20/10 vision _and_ I didn't have OCD.
> The only good news is that my company might buy a group of these. My boss said I could swap mine out with a good one if they do purchase a bunch.


i have no luck with it either...


----------



## hv43082

Got my Crossover 27Q LED-P from Dcsamsungmall.

1. Shipping is fast. I ordered Friday night and was delivered today (Tuesday) in CA. Some how the monitor made a detour to Tennessee.

2. Excellent packaging. There was additional foam between the panel and the box. Outer box is bubble wrapped and undamaged.

3. Bad news, 2 stuck pixels. One is red 6 inches from the edge and 6 inches from the top. One is bright bright white but some how it is not visible in dark back ground and shows up like a sore thumb on white/grayish background. Both dead/stuck pixels are not really visible in the dark background. Kinda bump that I got 2 stuck/dead pixels instead of none.

4. Power brick rated 230V but works fine with the regular PC power cord. Don't know if there is any long term consequences.

5. Stand is very heavy duty, very solid and can rotate, tilt, and pivot. Portrait mode requires the screen to be tilted a little back before it can clear the base.

6. Some minor back light bleed but not really a deal breaker considering both my previous Dell 3007 and U3011 had some back light bleed.

7. No buzzing even at maximum brightness.

8. Screen is glossy and very sharp. The color is a little cooler than my Dell U3011 with sRGB preset. Anyone want to loan me their color calibrator for a few bucks?

9. It's HDCP compliant as per Nvidia panel control.

10. The LED indicator at bottom right is not perfectly aligned with the bezel so there is a small gap between the bezel and the bottom metal frame. Just a tad bit of light bleed from there. LED indicator is bright in a dark room. They should have put it in the back so we can get a uniform black metal bezel all the way around.

That's it for now. I will report back with more info as I get more mileage out of them.


----------



## hv43082

Also would a voltage transformer like this work if the power brick is only rated "230V"?


----------



## Remix65

everything i wanted to say about shipping to italy has been said...


----------



## illli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hv43082*
> 
> Got my Crossover 27Q LED-P from Dcsamsungmall.


why didn't you post that in the crossover topic instead?


----------



## neilwinch

For those of you in Australia I received my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB today 21/03/12. Ordered from *dcsamsungmall* last Friday. It was picked up by Fedex same day but sat in China for four days for some reason before moving along to Singapore then Melbourne.

The wait was worth the wait. Colour and contrast is spectacular. Haven't done any full tests yet but to my naked eye I can't see any visible dead pixels or dust. The tempered glass on the bottom of the screen was slightly loose but a bit of pressure and it has stuck back in place no problem.

I've added some shots of the unboxing and set up. As others have mentioned the power bricks accepts and standard three pin PC cable.


----------



## sonicBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neilwinch*
> 
> For those of you in Australia I received my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB today 21/03/12. Ordered from *dcsamsungmall* last Friday. It was picked up by Fedex same day but sat in China for four days for some reason before moving along to Singapore then Melbourne.


I see why you went with the Shimian, it matches your keyboard and mouse perfectly









Adelaide here and waiting for a catleap from green-sum. Looking at your pics though maybe the Shimian has a bit better styling? That white plastic around the bezel was initially a turnoff for me but your pics make it look nice. Ah well, it's too late now...


----------



## sonicBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorK*
> 
> YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR:
> Backlight bleeding: a lot!
> 
> That Dell I paid $600 for...now I know why it costs more money.


Is anyone game enough to take the panel apart and try reseating the lightguide/diffusor to correct these sorts of issues?


----------



## bQvle

I have been in contact with one of the Catleap sellers for a few days now, he have spoken with Yamakasi and *IF* the enquery is big enough for the 120hz(100hz gpu limited) monitor they *WILL* start production of them again.

*So please put your vote HERE*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1232084/group-buy-yamakasi-catleap-q270-100hz-guaranteed

He was also interested in making a special edition overclock.net monitor. but I stated that 100hz is the main priority, put you thoughts!


----------



## gibsy

I'm being interested with korean monitor..but the bezel seems quite large for eyefinity/surround setup..does anyone tried eyefinity/surround setup yet???if so, can you post some pictures?


----------



## Adhunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> I just got this message from dreamseller:
> Is it true that he can't ship to Italy with EMS? Do I really have to pay for the "premium service" or is it a scam??


That would be right, Australia post doesn't ship insured to italy because their reliablity is so bad.


----------



## whybother

Can we get a PixPerAn readability test done on these displays at both 60hz and 100hz? It would be nice to know if the panels response time is good enough to make use of the higher refresh rates.

Some comparisons:

*7* - Samsung 2233rz 60hz
*8* - Dell 2209wa 60hz
*9* - Dell 2209wa 76hz
*12* - Samsung 2233rz 120hz
*18* - Benq XL2420T 120hz

If you run above 60hz, your final score should be multiplied by hz/60 due to the faster scrolling text.
120hz = 2
100hz = 1.67
90hz = 1.5
etc

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/testsoftware/pixperan.html - download link at bottom.


----------



## kevinsbane

whybother;

The refresh rates should be independent of readability. Readability is not dependent on refresh rate, but pixel response times which are constant with respect to refresh rates, rather depending on the panel itself.

Regardless, my results with PixPerAn:

On my Dell U2312hm, I consistently get response rates 7-9. My first try at it, likely the most accurate, was 7. My first try at my Catleap @85hz, I got 8. My highest score was on the Catleap, where I got a score of 10.

In my experience, on my Dell U2312hm, I would estimate my "typical" score at 8. My Catleap I can get 9 relatively often.


----------



## whybother

That may be the case for slower response time panels. I added my results at 60hz on the Samsung 2233rz, where readability does improve with hz. The same is true for the Dell 2209wa.

I've not seen any IPS panel reviewed to date score double digits in the readability test. Was your score of 10 adjusted? If not it would actually be 14.


----------



## kevinsbane

Ah, I see. Seems a little weird though. Why would the Samsung be more readable at higher refresh rates? I'm going to have to test my Catleap without my secondary to see if that makes a difference.

Adjusted? I am not sure what you are getting at here. I don't have access to my monitor right now, so I can't check it out...


----------



## whybother

PixPerAn is bugged. The text scrolls faster at higher hz. At 120hz the text is moving twice as fast as at 60hz*

*I may be wrong on the exact speed difference tho.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> PixPerAn is bugged. The text scrolls faster at higher hz. At 120hz the text is moving twice as fast as at 60hz*
> *I may be wrong on the exact speed difference tho.


In that case, no, my scores were not adjusted. Given your adjustment, my score would be 14. I did not notice any significant difference in my score between 60 hz and 85 hz.


----------



## neocpp

Has anyone gotten the PCBANK PB2700 yet? I ordered one from dreamseller when he first posted it, but I just got a message today saying he accidentally sent me a crossover 27Q and he's asking for the difference in prices... Not really sure what to do now (I went with the PB2700 because of higher scores on playwares and cheaper price...). I don't want to screw him over on cost of return shipping and sending a PB2700, but at the same time I don't know if I want to keep the vanilla crossover.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocpp*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the PCBANK PB2700 yet? I ordered one from dreamseller when he first posted it, but I just got a message today saying he accidentally sent me a crossover 27Q and he's asking for the difference in prices... Not really sure what to do now (I went with the PB2700 because of higher scores on playwares and cheaper price...). I don't want to screw him over on cost of return shipping and sending a PB2700, but at the same time I don't know if I want to keep the vanilla crossover.


If you get one with no dead or stuck pixels, i'd pay the difference and keep the crossfire, rather than take the chance of getting a PB2700 with dead pixels.

BTW: I read the other replies in the other thread.
People make mistakes, we're all human.
So, no i PERSONALLY wouldn't try to stiff him on the $50 difference.


----------



## neocpp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTDEW*
> 
> If you get one with no dead or stuck pixels, i'd pay the difference and keep the crossfire, rather than take the chance of getting a PB2700 with dead pixels.
> BTW: I read the other replies in the other thread.
> People make mistakes, we're all human.
> So, no i PERSONALLY wouldn't try to stiff him on the $50 difference.


Oh I'm definitely not going to stiff him on it, I understand that mistakes are made especially when there's ridiculous interest in these. Another reason I wanted the PB2700 was also the forward tilt (the monitor sits a bit above eye level for me), so I don't know if the vanilla crossover will actually work for me. I'm just wondering if there's a way to get it back to him without incurring shipping cost for myself or him. I think someone else had a similar problem very early on in the thread, but I don't know how they got it resolved. Does refusing the package work?


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocpp*
> 
> Oh I'm definitely not going to stiff him on it, I understand that mistakes are made when there's ridiculous interest in these. I'm just wondering if there's a way to get it back to him without incurring shipping cost for myself or him. Does refusing the package work?


I jumped back on here to ask the same question.
I'm pretty sure if you refuse shipment, it doesn't cost you anything.
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocpp*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the PCBANK PB2700 yet? I ordered one from dreamseller when he first posted it, but I just got a message today saying he accidentally sent me a crossover 27Q and he's asking for the difference in prices... Not really sure what to do now (I went with the PB2700 because of higher scores on playwares and cheaper price...). I don't want to screw him over on cost of return shipping and sending a PB2700, but at the same time I don't know if I want to keep the vanilla crossover.


So he makes a mistake and wants you to pay the difference to keep it? That's pretty bulli****ty, especially since you wanted the other monitor. It's going to cost him way more than the difference to have it shipped back to him.


----------



## ddx

Ordered my Acheiva monitor Monday afternoon and it was shipped the same day and delivered this morning... 2 days from Korea... will unbox and post pics after work.

After reading about other people having to deal with shipping delays, I'd definitely recommend dcsamsungmall.


----------



## cruisx

Got my monitor just now, when i plug it in to my pc the desktop flashes and then the monitor turns off, then it turns on flashes the desktop and turns off keeps doing that any idea whats up?


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Got my monitor just now, when i plug it in to my pc the desktop flashes and then the monitor turns off, then it turns on flashes the desktop and turns off keeps doing that any idea whats up?


Not sure, but have you tried different inputs from your video card? Or maybe it's a voltage issue?


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Not sure, but have you tried different inputs from your video card? Or maybe it's a voltage issue?


Im gonna try a diff power adapter, when i tried with the HDMI on my 5830 no image came up so lets see when i get the new adapter, will report in a few minuets.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I live in Canada, if I order from ebay with free shipping, how much duty fees will I pay?


----------



## kazenagi

Nothing, all the sellers should be marking the monitors as low value or a gift, double check their listing or message them before they ship if you're unsure.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I live in Canada, if I order from ebay with free shipping, how much duty fees will I pay?


There is no duty on full assembled computer monitors in Canada.

If seller marks your item as being worth less than $20, it will be free from taxes (GST/HST/PST). If seller marks your item as a gift with a value less than $60, it will be free from taxes (GST/HST/PST). I was not charged taxes on mine (I live in Ontario).


----------



## bQvle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bQvle*
> 
> I have been in contact with one of the Catleap sellers for a few days now, he have spoken with Yamakasi and *IF* the enquery is big enough for the 120hz(100hz gpu limited) monitor they *WILL* start production of them again.
> *So please put your vote HERE*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1232084/group-buy-yamakasi-catleap-q270-100hz-guaranteed
> He was also interested in making a special edition overclock.net monitor. but I stated that 100hz is the main priority, put you thoughts!


So, its prime-time, im just bumping this one once, I want to make sure i collect as many votes as possible as im going to talk with the guy in the morning!
*So please put your vote HERE*


----------



## jbuschdev

It should work fine, The OC Catleap probably won't be available for a while.


----------



## cruisx

I am in canada and ordered with dscsamsung and i had to pay 21$, no taxes though i cant complain i mean still total of 380$ and a 27' ips? Really good deal, I hope mine works still waiting on a new power adapter so i can plug this thing in and try again =(


----------



## Anjexu

Yeah, samsung ships through FedEx which adds ~$20 in fees. Pretty small price to pay considering he ships MUCH MUCH faster though, but with most of the orders being fulfilled from dream-seller // green-sum, I think shipping times are about equal excluding weekends.

Got mine from green-sum and it took a little over a week to finally get it from date of purhase, which is pretty good considering the volume of orders he received last week.









But yeah, green-sum marked mine as a gift at $40 value (I requested this as well, I think he normally marks them at $50) and went through customs no problem, no taxes.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> I am in canada and ordered with dscsamsung and i had to pay 21$, no taxes though i cant complain i mean still total of 380$ and a 27' ips? Really good deal, I hope mine works still waiting on a new power adapter so i can plug this thing in and try again =(


If they charged you duty, they should not have. I combed through the Canada Duty PDF, and it's quite clear that LCD colour monitors (fully assembled) are free from duty. B&W monitors, and non-fully assembled ones are subject to a 6% duty. At most, you would have paid taxes (GST/HST/PST)...


----------



## borandi

To anyone with the Catleap, what is the height from the floor/desk to the bottom of the monitor plastic that isn't the stand? I.e. this red bit:

Q270_SE_b10.jpg 64k .jpg file


Annoyingly this desk (as purchased by my parentals while I was at university with no consultation to me or my requirements) is 62.5cm wide (limited by pillars) and the monitor is 64.8cm wide. The only position is above the pillary bit on a shelf, but the pillars affect 130mm height above the shelf.


----------



## 87dtna

About 4.5'' AKA 11.5cm


----------



## borandi

Thanks







Now I have to wonder if it'll hold 6-7kg


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Has anyone been able to OC the Catleap's refresh rate with an AMD card? I've got 7970s and I can't seem to find a program that will allow me to even attempt to run it any higher than 60hz.


----------



## PiERiT

Question to the kind sirs who had their monitor delivered via EMS:

How long after "Delivered to Destination Airport" was your monitor delivered? That's my status as of 4AM this morning. Should I expect it tomorrow?


----------



## 87dtna

Mine was 2 days.


----------



## gibsy

oh my god..if only i get buyer for my hdtv...i will definitely grab 3 of these for surround setup..


----------



## borandi

Just took the plunge. £232 is a monster price.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Has anyone been able to OC the Catleap's refresh rate with an AMD card? I've got 7970s and I can't seem to find a program that will allow me to even attempt to run it any higher than 60hz.


Anyone???


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Anyone???


ToastyX's program worked for me.


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Just took the plunge. £232 is a monster price.


Don't forget customs fee. I think the last UK guy reported £35 or so.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Just took the plunge. £232 is a monster price.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget customs fee. I think the last UK guy reported £35 or so.
Click to expand...

Yup, I'd assumed as much. Still half the price of any 2560x1440 non-TN panel you can buy here though.


----------



## SkyPC

What does "se" stand for? As in green-sum - $457.70 (Perfect Pixel Non-SE <

)


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyPC*
> 
> What does "se" stand for? As in green-sum - $457.70 (Perfect Pixel Non-SE <
> 
> )


SE does NOT have speakers, non SE has speakers.


----------



## xdemi

ToastyX - next step; RAMDAC Overclocking (I believe that in the ancient days this was possible, could you unearth and rediscover this?).


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> ToastyX's program worked for me.


Just googled it, and immediately hit 85hz after finding ToastyX's personal AMD timings


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Is there a reason why after using ToastyX's program, in the AMD Catalyst it shows the max refresh rate of 85hz, but in battlefield 3 it still shows my monitor has a max refresh rate of 60, so if I enable vsync, I'm still limited to 60hz. Is this normal? I've left Vsync off for now because of that.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Is there a reason why after using ToastyX's program, in the AMD Catalyst it shows the max refresh rate of 85hz, but in battlefield 3 it still shows my monitor has a max refresh rate of 60, so if I enable vsync, I'm still limited to 60hz. Is this normal? I've left Vsync off for now because of that.


If you successfully overclocked your monitor, with V-sync on, you should hit 83 FPS or whatever Hz you have your monitor at.
CCC shows 85Hz no matter what, since just about every monitor can run at 85Hz at a specific lower resolution.

If you have your detailed resolutions timings setup in ToastyX's program for over 60Hz and when you use V-sync are still getting 60FPS, go back and delete the original profile for 60Hz.

I couldn't get past 60Hz until I deleted the original profile.


----------



## misio

Just got my catleap se today and I`m really disappointed as it has anti glare coating on it. Am I missing something I thought that all catleaps comes without AG ? I got it from dcsamsungmall and its c2 version. Other than that it is perfect not even single bad pixel and almost no color temperature shift.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misio*
> 
> anti glare counting on it.


Pics and I am truly sorry


----------



## gpadropping

Nice photos. Good representation of the product.


----------



## ToastyX

Someone on the Something Awful forums also reported getting a matte version from dcsamsungmall:









Picture from: http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3372494&perpage=40&pagenumber=89#post401771623

I'd contact the seller about it. They're all supposed to be glossy.


----------



## misio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Pics and I am truly sorry


I`ll take some pics tomorrow as I have no camera right now, This is my second catleap and the other one is AG free.


----------



## sonicBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> whybother;
> The refresh rates should be independent of readability. Readability is not dependent on refresh rate, but pixel response times which are constant with respect to refresh rates, rather depending on the panel itself.


Actually motion resolution is mostly dependent on the hold time of each frame. By increasing the refresh rate, the hold time is reduced, causing less blurring on the retina when tracking motion across the screen, thus resulting in increased motion resolution. In order to achieve short hold times though you need a very quick response time though otherwise too much of the hold time is spent changing the pixel to the next colour. In other words, quick response time is pointless unless the hold time of each frame is low enough (approximately 1-6ms hold time per frame is optimal, as per CRT and plasma).


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicBlue*
> 
> edit: ok the guy on somethingawful is saying it's matte but NO GRAIN.


People say matte IPS aren't grainy and the coating does not effect the picture quality, including CRT owners, lol. Pounds of Salt









The BenQ's, like the new Samsung displays use semi-glossy coating. I have never read about an LG display with semi-glossy coating's so I am 99% sure that the Yamaski's are not semi-glossy, especially based off of that picture.


----------



## sonicBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Link


See 3 posts up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I have never read about an LG display with semi-glossy coating's so I am 99% sure that the Yamaski's are not semi-glossy, especially based off of that picture.


Maybe Yamakasi are putting it on themselves?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misio*
> 
> I will take a closer look tomorrow in the daylight , however looks a little grainy to me but maybe Im wrong and its just matte finish which I hope for.


You shouldn't have to look in the daylight. It will be noticeable on any lighting with a white background. Or any single colour background.

I cannot believe this. First they take away 100hz capability, now they add a matte coating. What are they trying to do ruin the product?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Yeah so I was completely unable to OC my Catleap anywhere past 60hz. Couldn't even get 65hz to work, but perhaps it was the fact that I was using a 7970, or perhaps because I don't have the correct manual timings to do so.

Can some of you list your timings for front porch/back porch/etc? Would be great to be able to try my monitor with those timings.

I'm going to test this monitor on an older 5870 tomorrow and see if the video cards are the problem.

Thanks


----------



## sonicBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I'd contact the seller about it. They're all supposed to be glossy.


From green-sum:
Quote:


> Hi, ****
> 
> Actually, Factory makes 2 types. Glossy and matte.
> 
> And Q270 from us (green-sum) are now 98% glossy.
> 
> In Feb, they were 50% glossy and 50% matte.
> 
> And, we didn't talk about glossy or matte, if someone requested, we changed that.
> 
> We couldn't know what people prefer.
> 
> Your item should be glossy, it manufactured in March.
> 
> Thanks.


Huge relief









Ok but what about the 2%? Factory put the wrong product in? Maybe they ran out of glossy stock and used matte to fill the order?


----------



## Waru

Looks like prices for the Crossover LED-P and Catleap Multi have all gone up.


----------



## jta98z

Is there any particular reason no one seems to be getting the Shimian? That's the one I want but I'm not feeling very comfortable because all everyone here keeps talking about are Catleaps.


----------



## yomike007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> Is there any particular reason no one seems to be getting the Shimian? That's the one I want but I'm not feeling very comfortable because all everyone here keeps talking about are Catleaps.


I bought a Shimian-lite off of dream-seller, it's still in the mail. I'm not too concerned with hitting 100Hz as my 580GTX still wont be able to max out BF3 or future games at that high of resolution, so no point unless u want to max out CSS.
I got the shimian simply because i thought it looked the best.


----------



## jbuschdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> Is there any particular reason no one seems to be getting the Shimian? That's the one I want but I'm not feeling very comfortable because all everyone here keeps talking about are Catleaps.


The orignal reason was some of the Catleaps you could run at 85-100hz refresh. But now that's not the case. All of the 27" are basically the same, they use the same panels and are at 60hz. It's just about features/looks now. Personally I think the Crossover 27Q looks the best of the bunch but that's me.


----------



## Markstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicBlue*
> 
> From green-sum:
> Huge relief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but what about the 2%? Factory put the wrong product in? Maybe they ran out of glossy stock and used matte to fill the order?


Hehe, I had already unsubscribed the thread because I decided that I really want AG. But I couldn't resist checking in every day and now it seems there are indeed matte displays!!!









So I contacted green-sum and asked if I could get one. Thanks guys!


----------



## 10e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I live in Canada, if I order from ebay with free shipping, how much duty fees will I pay?


I didn't pay any from dream-seller when I ordered the Achieva a while back.


----------



## rk11

About using an ATI HD 5770.

The card is not listed as "supported" in the description of the Catleap and it seems I can not get my 5770 to drive it ? The card is fine and has 3 monitors attached to it: Apple Cinema 30" and 2 Dell 24" (1900x1200). Do any of people here use this card (it appears so) and are there any issues ? Mine is XFX 5770, original BIOS. I am trying to connect the monitor to one of the dual-link DVI-D connectors .... at a loss

What I am trying to do is have same card drive 3 monitors: Apple 30" (DVI), Catleap (DVI) and another Dell 24" (DP)


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Everyone who has overclocked their Catleap monitors on an AMD GPU, please post your timings and refresh rate you achieved with the ToastyX program or another.

Thanks!


----------



## Talfrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Everyone who has overclocked their Catleap monitors on an AMD GPU, please post your timings and refresh rate you achieved with the ToastyX program or another.
> Thanks!


Check the catleap club board for more info, they've even gotten it to 105HZ there.


----------



## Phishy714

Hey guys, I recently got this email from Dcsamsungmall:

Hi,

Thank you for shopping from us.

We believe you are using our crossover monitor without problem.

But some customer who are live in USA $ CANADA has complaint regarding A/C Adapter.

We believe you are using this monitor with correct A/C adapter (110v) , but if you are still using A/C Adapter for Korea (220v).

It could be trouble in the future. So we recommend you to change to appropriated adaptor.

If you have inquiry please feel free contact me.

Dcsamsungmall

Best regards

This is the current power brick I am using that came with the monitor: 

Do I need to get a new power brick? If so, can anyone point me in the right direction? I have an Xbox360, so I could use that brick in the mean time that I think is compatible, but I certainly would need a 2nd one if I need to replace the orignial. Thanks!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

From all the comments on the Catleaps I am almost convinced now that Witech is sourcing parts from everywhere, throwing them into a bin, and mixing and matching as these things make their way down the assembly line. Too many monitors (either 2Bs or 2Cs) have completely different panels, parts, PCBs, and covers for me to think otherwise.


----------



## Nubxandwich

_2012/03/22 06:46 RICHMOND Item processed at postal facility
2012/03/21 21:04 VANCOUVER Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing
2012/03/21 20:41 VANCOUVER International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
2012/03/21 07:19 International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada
2012/03/20 19:36 International item mailed in origin country_

NNNNGGGGGHHHHHAAAHHH!

I was cucumber. As in cool as a. Until now. Now I'm vibrating a little...


----------



## B33ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> Is there any particular reason no one seems to be getting the Shimian? That's the one I want but I'm not feeling very comfortable because all everyone here keeps talking about are Catleaps.


I love love love my Shimian. Dreamseller got it to me quick and in perfect condition, but I also ordered well before they seemed to get flooded with orders and started to fall behind a bit.

If you aren't trying to land a panel that goes well over 60Hz, no reason not to get one in my mind.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rk11*
> 
> About using an ATI HD 5770.
> The card is not listed as "supported" in the description of the Catleap and it seems I can not get my 5770 to drive it ? The card is fine and has 3 monitors attached to it: Apple Cinema 30" and 2 Dell 24" (1900x1200). Do any of people here use this card (it appears so) and are there any issues ? Mine is XFX 5770, original BIOS. I am trying to connect the monitor to one of the dual-link DVI-D connectors .... at a loss
> What I am trying to do is have same card drive 3 monitors: Apple 30" (DVI), Catleap (DVI) and another Dell 24" (DP)


This will not work. I have a HD 5770, and I can run my Catleap off of the DL-DVI port. However, the HD 5770 only has a single DL-DVI port; the other is a SL-DVI and will not drive either the ACD 30" or Catleap at native resolutions. The only way you'll be able to run your setup is the following:

ACD 30 off DisplayPort
Catleap off DL-DVI
Dell 24" off SL-DVI.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rk11*
> 
> About using an ATI HD 5770.
> The card is not listed as "supported" in the description of the Catleap and it seems I can not get my 5770 to drive it ? The card is fine and has 3 monitors attached to it: Apple Cinema 30" and 2 Dell 24" (1900x1200). Do any of people here use this card (it appears so) and are there any issues ? Mine is XFX 5770, original BIOS. I am trying to connect the monitor to one of the dual-link DVI-D connectors .... at a loss
> What I am trying to do is have same card drive 3 monitors: Apple 30" (DVI), Catleap (DVI) and another Dell 24" (DP)


The 5750 is listed as not compatible as well but I'm using it, I think that just refers to the fact that it won't GPU-scale the bios screen so you don't get a picture on the monitor until Windows loads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> This will not work. I have a HD 5770, and I can run my Catleap off of the DL-DVI port. However, the HD 5770 only has a single DL-DVI port; the other is a SL-DVI and will not drive either the ACD 30" or Catleap at native resolutions. The only way you'll be able to run your setup is the following:
> ACD 30 off DisplayPort
> Catleap off DL-DVI
> Dell 24" off SL-DVI.


Depends on the manufacturer of the cards -- the reference 5750 has a single-link and dual-link, but my Gigabyte 5750 has two dual-links.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> The 5750 is listed as not compatible as well but I'm using it, I think that just refers to the fact that it won't GPU-scale the bios screen so you don't get a picture on the monitor until Windows loads.
> Depends on the manufacturer of the cards -- the reference 5750 has a single-link and dual-link, but my Gigabyte 5750 has two dual-links.


Can you run high resolution/120hz links out of both DVI at the same time? I am skeptical about any HD 5750 (any HD 5xxx/6xxx) having 2x true DL-DVI ports, regardless of what Gigabyte may say.


----------



## jta98z

About to pull the trigger on a Shimian. Can anyone real quick tell me the difference between the Lite version and the regular IPSB?


----------



## yomike007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> About to pull the trigger on a Shimian. Can anyone real quick tell me the difference between the Lite version and the regular IPSB?


ISPB has a tempered glass front, lite doesnt. Only difference.
Many people with the ISPB have reported dust behind the glass as the monitor is not manufactured in a clean room. Its a risk you take...


----------



## adjas

Great news, welcome to the world of IPS 2560x1440 !!!


----------



## Gloomy

I bought a 300 Watt stepup/down converter. Works like a charm. gotta protect the investment.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What about this one, its a step up and down transformer, I don't know if it will work with 3 CatLeap

Please help me with that, its my only last question before I pull the trigger on 3 Cat Leap

http://www.voltageconverters.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=VC750W


----------



## jta98z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomike007*
> 
> ISPB has a tempered glass front, lite doesnt. Only difference.
> Many people with the ISPB have reported dust behind the glass as the monitor is not manufactured in a clean room. Its a risk you take...


Is there in significant visual difference between tempered or non tempered?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomike007*
> 
> ISPB has a tempered glass front, lite doesnt. Only difference.
> Many people with the ISPB have reported dust behind the glass as the monitor is not manufactured in a clean room. Its a risk you take...


For the Catleap version at least, the glass panel can be taken off relatively easily for cleaning if necessary. It does require a screwdriver. I have cleaned my model once already.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Anyone else have a buzzing monitor? Havent decided on what to do with mine yet but to add to the other problems, it now buzzes. It was dead silent for the first few days???

I've tried different power cords and plugs. It makes different frequencies, but still buzzes.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:6zJEkiAcgQIJ:kangjineng.gagabox.com/board/include/download.php?no%3D47%26db%3Dproduct2%26fileno%3D2+&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiJ-hr9T4vUhJ3F7X__e-7cbEyxQJuDVzslfpsn8v_oXXVrAyxESw6YqUQJROTZl5J0RV7VCDZFg9VNkHJ342s_H4hdZ_XQfpCe3YogYdvibYCa5PcCuXar6CWXz4lHXbl37RdD&sig=AHIEtbRdUOVHEA6K-DvUXDBHz1ABcmbPRw&pli=1

This would make me believe the Frontek adapter is not safe to use in 110-120v conditions.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What about this one, its a step up and down transformer, I don't know if it will work with 3 CatLeap
> Please help me with that, its my only last question before I pull the trigger on 3 Cat Leap
> http://www.voltageconverters.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=VC750W


Overkill on wattage, This One should be perfect for 1 monitor.

- but are you planning on putting 3 through the 750 box? if so, yeah sure, if It even has the inputs for that?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes its for three monitors.

Do you think there is a way to daisy chain the monitors for that Transformer?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Anyone else have a buzzing monitor? Havent decided on what to do with mine yet but to add to the other problems, it now buzzes. It was dead silent for the first few days???
> I've tried different power cords and plugs. It makes different frequencies, but still buzzes.


My Catleap buzzes appreciably at >60hz frequencies. As I go up to 80-85hz, it will rise in pitch. It will also increase in pitch and volume as more and more of the screen is pushed to overclocked refresh rates. It does buzz at a low level at stock, but it blends into background after a minute or two.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> For the Catleap version at least, the glass panel can be taken off relatively easily for cleaning if necessary. It does require a screwdriver. I have cleaned my model once already.


Kevin, how did you take it off? For the Shimian, it appears to be glued on. Is it different on the Catleap? Where did you find the screws?


----------



## sinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> Is there in significant visual difference between tempered or non tempered?


There is a sheet of glass stuck on the screen so it gets that 'Apple' look. Image quality wise you don't gain anything, also there is a possibility of dust being stuck between the glass sheet and the screen.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Should I get only one screen or Three with my triple 6970, i'm scared my cards wont be able to push enough power, I'm leaning toward 3 x 24" 1920x1200 (5760 x 1200)


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Kevin, how did you take it off? For the Shimian, it appears to be glued on. Is it different on the Catleap? Where did you find the screws?


For the Catleap, the glass was glued on to the front bezel. There were 8 screws holding the front on; once I unscrewed it, and popped off the front bezel, the glass came off with it as well. Took me about 5 minute's worth of work.


----------



## leighteam

I wish the Crossover version was part of the poll. Can someone tell me the differences between the Crossover and Catleap? Any dead pixel stories on the Crossover? Thanks in advance


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam*
> 
> I wish the Crossover version was part of the poll. Can someone tell me the differences between the Crossover and Catleap? Any dead pixel stories on the Crossover? Thanks in advance


Crossover Club


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> My Catleap buzzes appreciably at >60hz frequencies. As I go up to 80-85hz, it will rise in pitch. It will also increase in pitch and volume as more and more of the screen is pushed to overclocked refresh rates. It does buzz at a low level at stock, but it blends into background after a minute or two.


interesting. Have you tried playing around the settings and see if that could reduce the buzz noise.

Anyone else having this buzz noise?


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> For the Catleap, the glass was glued on to the front bezel. There were 8 screws holding the front on; once I unscrewed it, and popped off the front bezel, the glass came off with it as well. Took me about 5 minute's worth of work.


*EDIT*: ok i misunderstood.
This is actually good news for those with dust inside.


----------



## spankolol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> For the Catleap, the glass was glued on to the front bezel. There were 8 screws holding the front on; once I unscrewed it, and popped off the front bezel, the glass came off with it as well. Took me about 5 minute's worth of work.


Has anyone taken apart the Shimian with glass? Is it attached the same? I want to know how easy it is to get the glass off so you can clean the inside. It sounds simple with the Catleap.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden911*
> 
> interesting. Have you tried playing around the settings and see if that could reduce the buzz noise.
> Anyone else having this buzz noise?


Yes, his post was in reply to mine









I figured mine was due to using the Frontek adapter, not rated for 110-120v usage.. but the Catleaps come with proper ones, so IDK.


----------



## PiERiT

I got my Shimian Lite from dream-seller. It took exactly a week. The only reason I ordered from him was because of his $25 dead pixel check, which apparently means he ensures less than 5, not 0. I would have ordered from dcsamsungmall if I had known that, but oh well. Most annoying to least annoying:

1) The right half of the screen has a yellow tint. Pretty annoying on websites that are light-colored (like OCN), but not noticeable anywhere else.
2) It buzzes. I can't hear it with my headphones on, but I don't always wear them, and it has me worried about the power adapter.
3) There's some backlight bleed and one bright pixel. I don't see them unless I specifically try to.
4) There have been some anomalies that other people have mentioned: multicolored vertical lines when turning it on, backlight comes on but no picture, stuff like that. Turning it off and on again or fiddling with the cables has fixed it... so far.
5) There's a ridiculously small amount of space for plugging in the DVI cable. The one I purchased from Newegg doesn't fit, and it seems like a pretty standard cable. Hopefully the supplied one doesn't break.
6) The stand tilts to the left, which I knew before purchasing. I shoved a stack of paper under it, and it'll suffice until I buy a new stand or wall mount.

That's about it. I'd be irritated if it was a $700+ Dell or HP or etc, but for $400, I am content. So long as things don't get worse.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Should I get only one screen or Three with my triple 6970, i'm scared my cards wont be able to push enough power, I'm leaning toward 3 x 24" 1920x1200 (5760 x 1200)


You should probably be able to handle it, maybe not maxed all the way out.

I have 3 x 24" 1080P for sale in marketplace and I want one of these


----------



## Derpinheimer

If anyone who had a Frontek adapter included swapped to a adapter rated for 110-120v please report on if it fixed buzzing or any other possible issues,

thanks.


----------



## yomike007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> If anyone who had a Frontek adapter included swapped to a adapter rated for 110-120v please report on if it fixed buzzing or any other possible issues,
> thanks.


+1, im curious about this too as my shimian is in route...
Does it solve the heat and/or the buzzing issue?


----------



## sonicBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> My Catleap buzzes appreciably at >60hz frequencies. As I go up to 80-85hz, it will rise in pitch. It will also increase in pitch and volume as more and more of the screen is pushed to overclocked refresh rates. It does buzz at a low level at stock, but it blends into background after a minute or two.


If you're in a 110v country I would try getting a step up converter as S.Korea is 220v. Even though it might say on the adapter that it can handle 110v it might not really have been optimised for that. Buzzing is usually result of some switch mode or pulse width modulation. You could also try getting a whole new power adapter that matches the spec but is the correct voltage for your region to try and rule out the adapter as the culprit.


----------



## fullhd99

hello I am interested in this thread that discusses LCD MONITOR 2560x1440
worth $ 400 after I read the first page of this thread
I am interested in this product http://www.crosslcd.co.kr/main.html?tmp=product&pg=27MLED
because the most comprehensive features and wearing a 10bit panel
is there anything that sells on ebay


----------



## jta98z

I really don't mean to turn this into a FAQ thread but I just wanted to make sure I understand what I am getting before I buy it.

1. I haven't quite understood why people are buying different power adapters than what is supplied?

2. Can anyone with a Shimian verify whether or not the glass is removable to clean?


----------



## Derpinheimer

1: My monitor has quite a few defects, buzzes, and runs very hot.. I speculate it may be related to the adapter.
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:6zJEkiAcgQIJ:kangjineng.gagabox.com/board/include/download.php?no%3D47%26db%3Dproduct2%26fileno%3D2+&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiJ-hr9T4vUhJ3F7X__e-7cbEyxQJuDVzslfpsn8v_oXXVrAyxESw6YqUQJROTZl5J0RV7VCDZFg9VNkHJ342s_H4hdZ_XQfpCe3YogYdvibYCa5PcCuXar6CWXz4lHXbl37RdD&sig=AHIEtbRdUOVHEA6K-DvUXDBHz1ABcmbPRw&pli=1

Shows that the Frontek is made for 190-240v. Shimian is 110-230v [Not sure if it can go higher, but the product itself says that as a bare minimum]

Earlier on people speculated the Frontek was capable of safe 110v+ running as it would be cheaper to make 1 model for all regions than 2 separate ones... but this PDF makes me believe otherwise.


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> I got my Shimian Lite from dream-seller. It took exactly a week. The only reason I ordered from him was because of his $25 dead pixel check, which apparently means he ensures less than 5, not 0. I would have ordered from dcsamsungmall if I had known that, but oh well.
> 1) It tilts to the left. I knew that going in, but most people said a quarter inch? Mine is off by an inch.
> 2) The DVI cable I bought from Newegg doesn't work. There's too little room to plug it into the back of the monitor, and the cord won't bend enough. Hopefully the supplied one doesn't break.
> 3) There's an audible buzz at 60hz. I can't hear it with my headphones on, but I don't always wear them, and it has me worried about the power adapter.
> 4) There's one bright pixel, horrible backlight bleed, and the left half of the screen is brighter than the right. I don't really notice any of them unless I specifically try to, but still.
> 5) The colors are decent out of the box, but I'm now using ToastyX's D65 profile, and it looks a bit better.
> 6) The power brick and monitor itself get ridiculously hot. Not sure if this is normal.
> That's about it. I'd be irritated if it was a $700+ Dell or HP or etc, but for $400, I am content. So long as it doesn't blow up.


I think you got a bad set...I just checked my power brick its warm like it should be normally. not to much light bleed and the catleap makes no buzz sound, I would talk to the seller or consider a return or something, you monitor seems sub par. Most catleaps/other monitors seem to be very good =)


----------



## Glacian22

I ordered my Catleap from DCSamsungmall on Monday, and I got it today! As was likely, it's not the OCable version, but still, no dead pixels, so I'm thrilled!


----------



## Anjexu

Anybody with experience on 3rd party // not included power bricks that aren't as hot as the included one?

The one I got seems to work fine and have the same specs as the others that have posted pics of it.

After a bit of usage it gets quite hot though, if the 3rd party bricks people have been buying off eBay and what run cooler I'd definitely be interested in one.


----------



## CharlesK

(not so familiar with english language)

ok, received my achieva (no glass) yesterday. It stayed 10 days in customs (France) because they did not wanted to deliver it without an invoice and the paypal transfert history so I paid 130€ of duty









What I should have done ( or the seller on is own) is to ask the seller to put a invoice with low value in the parcell, because apparently, the "no invoice trick" do not work in France.

Anyway, the display is beautiful, I have one dead pixel (black), but it's honestly hard to notice it. Panel uniformity is good and no noticeable back-light bleed.

But there was 2 problems :

- the top bezel was bowed a little and was obstructing the view for 1-2 mm at the middle top of the panel.

- my monitor was buzzing a lot, fluctuating depending on what is displayed. (I have earing hypersensitiveness though)

So I disassembled it, localized the chokes that where buzzing (buzzing sound is nearly always produced by chokes in electronic device), and put some epoxy on them to stop them from vibrating > 100% success, now my monitor is deadly silent. This will work with any monitor if you find the buzzing chokes. ( on the achieva it was the two one that were on the LG panel electronic board)

I put a piece of metal + rubber between the panel and the housing for fixing the bowing, not perfect but acceptable.

But now another problem appeared, as I feared, this monitor give me eye strain, so I cheked the PWN frequency of the backlight :



at 1/10e shutter speed, it meens the PWM frequency is 160 hz, which is very low. And unfornatly it seems that I am sensitive to this with led monitors







( fortunately, not everyone is







)


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> (not so familiar with english language)
> ok, received my achieva (no glass) yesterday. It stayed 10 days in customs (France) beacause they did not wanted to deliver it without an invoice and the paypal transfert history so I paid 130€ of duty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I should have done ( or the seller on is own) is to ask the seller to put a invoice with low value in the parcell, because apparently, the "no invoice trick" do not work in France.
> Anyway, the display is beautiful, I have one dead pixel (black), but it's honestly hard to notice it. Panel uniformity is good and no noticeable back-light bleed.
> But there was 2 problems :
> - the top bezel was bowed a little and was obstructing the view for 1-2 mm at the middle top of the panel.
> - my monitor was buzzing a lot, fluctuating depending on what is displayed. (I have earing hypersensitiveness though)
> So I disassembled it, localized the chokes that where buzzing (buzzing sound is nearly always produced by chokes in electronic device), and put some epoxy on them to stop them from vibrating > 100% success, now my monitor is deadly silent. This will work with any monitor if you find the buzzing chokes. ( on the achieva it was the two one that were on the LG panel electronic board)
> I put a piece of metal + rubber between the panel and the housing for fixing the bowing, not perfect but acceptable.
> But now another problem appeared, as I feared, this monitor give me eye strain, so I cheked the PWN frequency of the backlight :
> 
> at 1/10e shutter speed, it meens the PWM frequency is 160 hz, which is very low. And unfornatly it seems that I am sensitive to this with led monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( fortunately, not everyone is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Bonjour! (I speak a little french. Ca va?







)

Despite it being illegal (to my knowledge), you could've made an invoice that reflected the low price :/

Glad you solved your problems, great ingenuity and info for everyone


----------



## SkyPC

Damn, 130 Eur, what if I have to pay the same amount. I can't afford that.


----------



## CharlesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Bonjour! (I speak a little french. Ca va?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Despite it being illegal (to my knowledge), you could've made an invoice that reflected the low price :/
> Glad you solved your problems, great ingenuity and info for everyone


salut









Dream seller said he can do an invoice with low value ( actually He proposed it when I asked for the invoice, but since the customs said that they also wanted the paypal payment history, it was not possible). But yeah, I think it's not very legal

for those who want to disassemble the achieva, it's a bit difficult (hope you will understand with my english







)

The first and hardest part is to separate the black bezel from the white one, the problem is that they are clipped and glued with double sided tape. You need to separate them in order to access to the screws that attach the white bezel to the housing.

(I made the photos during reassembling).



It is easier to pull it out if you do it from the inner side of the bezel, but you need to be very careful to not harm the panel, there is glue only at the bottom, and a little on the sides, so once you've pried open the botom, you're done. (uncliping is easy)

Now you have this :



just unscrew the screws











and then unclip the white bezel (from the outside of the bezel)

Now these 2 screws are the only ones that attach the panel to the housing :



lift up a little the panel from the botom or right side and you'll see the internal and where to unplug the cables to completely separate the panel from the housing.

Now, for fixing the buzzing sound :

the panel pcb (where are the buzzing chokes) is behind this :



I did not take a photo, but it's nearly the same as the catleap one (photo from ScribbyDaGreat) :


edit : better with some paint works









We can see one, the component with "220" written upside-down, the other one is hidden under the little black square foam, cover them with epoxy glue, and it will shut them up. 100% success on my monitor, which was quite loud. Now it's deadly silent.


----------



## sinter

130 EUR is around what I estimated for a real total tax as well: VAT + import duty + handling fees maybe

- VAT: 20 - 25% depending on your country
- Import duty on monitors from Korea: 11.6%
- handling fees: not sure about it.


----------



## SkyPC

So, basicaly everyone here pays +-100 usd when they pick up their monitors from post/fedex guy? omg

Why wasnt this mentioned more clearly in the start page.


----------



## SkyPC

Thanks man.

Altho 20-40 eur is still a big summ for me, it's bearable compared to 120.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is the best, with Glass or without glass?


----------



## csm725

Without. With glass has lots of dust behind the panel. Glass was intended to block the monitors from Korean gamers' rage or something.


----------



## SkyPC

LOL.

Nerd rage.


----------



## xdemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> For the Catleap version at least, the glass panel can be taken off relatively easily for cleaning if necessary. It does require a screwdriver. I have cleaned my model once already.


Picture guide please? You could also post it in the catleap club if you wouldn't mind - Thanks









And that epoxy trick CharlesK is genius








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> Now, for fixing the buzzing sound :
> the panel pcb (where are the buzzing chokes) is behind this :
> 
> I did not take a photo, but it's the same as the catleap one (photo from ScribbyDaGreat) :
> 
> edit : better with some paint works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see one, the component with "220" written upside-down, the over one is hidden under the little black square foam, cover them with epoxy, and it will shut them up. 100% success on my monitor, which was quite loud. Now it's deadly silent.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdemi*
> 
> Picture guide please? You could also post it in the catleap club if you wouldn't mind - Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that epoxy trick CharlesK is genius


Scribby has a teardown guide already posted in the Catleap thread; to get the front bezel (and glass) off, you follow steps one and two. I can show something a bit more detailed, but I won't have time until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Without. With glass has lots of dust behind the panel. Glass was intended to block the monitors from Korean gamers' rage or something.


I don't know, I've got the monitor with glass and totally in love with it. Looks like a giant ipad.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Without. With glass has lots of dust behind the panel. Glass was intended to block the monitors from Korean gamers' rage or something.


I would agree with adjas here, I do quite like the look and feel of the tempered glass on my monitor. As I've posted before, on the Catleap tempered glass version, taking the glass off for cleaning is not an arduous project. Just need a philips screwdriver and a flat screwdriver. Unscrew, pop the bezel, clean, pop bezel back on, screw tight. I only had one or two pieces of dust, and I had to take it apart to access the VESA holes anyways.


----------



## MTDEW

green-sum *SUCKS!*
I ordered the YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 27" LED 2560X1440 In-speaker Monitor + Tempered glass on 3-14 for $398.90 + $60.00 for the Zero-defect option.
It is now 3-23, 9 days later and I've heard NOTHING from green-sum.

When I ordered it said 3 sold, i was number 4.
Now it says 13 sold and the listing was changed AFTER i ordered mine to give an estimated delivery date of 4-10 to 4-23.
Actually that estimated delivery date has changed SEVERAL times on his listing AFTER i ordered.

I sent a message asking when it will ship and haven't heard back yet.

NOT HAPPY

Even if i would get a refund, i'm still losing two weeks of time i could have ordered from someone else.

I know some of you had a good experience with green-sum, but I cannot say the same.
To me this is right up there with a website listing something in stock and then notify you of a back order AFTER you pay.


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTDEW*
> 
> green-sum *SUCKS!*
> I ordered the YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 27" LED 2560X1440 In-speaker Monitor + Tempered glass on 3-14 for $398.90 + $60.00 for the Zero-defect option.
> It is now 3-23, 9 days later and I've heard NOTHING from green-sum.
> When I ordered it said 3 sold, i was number 4.
> Now it says 13 sold and the listing was changed AFTER i ordered mine to give an estimated delivery date of 4-10 to 4-23.
> Actually that estimated delivery date has changed SEVERAL times on his listing AFTER i ordered.
> I sent a message asking when it will ship and haven't heard back yet.
> NOT HAPPY
> Even if i would get a refund, i'm still losing two weeks of time i could have ordered from someone else.
> I know some of you had a good experience with green-sum, but I cannot say the same.
> To me this is right up there with a website listing something in stock and then notify you of a back order AFTER you pay.


Simmer down boss. Your getting a amazing monitor, for a insanely good price.
If the price is not worth a few extras days of transit time, then run to the apple store and spend $1000 on the same thing.


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Simmer down boss. Your getting a amazing monitor, for a insanely good price.
> If the price is not worth a few extras days of transit time, then run to the apple store and spend $1000 on the same thing.


LOL
You can sell me a new 2012 Chevy Camaro for $400.00 , but if i never receive it, then its not such a good deal now is it?

My point is , it was advertised 4-5 day shipping, and is now listed as way longer ,so something clearly went wrong.

But the lack of communication, even when i asked the seller about if there is a delay ,is the most frustrating part.


----------



## TriWheel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTDEW*
> 
> green-sum *SUCKS!*
> I ordered the YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 27" LED 2560X1440 In-speaker Monitor + Tempered glass on 3-14 for $398.90 + $60.00 for the Zero-defect option.
> It is now 3-23, 9 days later and I've heard NOTHING from green-sum.
> When I ordered it said 3 sold, i was number 4.
> Now it says 13 sold and the listing was changed AFTER i ordered mine to give an estimated delivery date of 4-10 to 4-23.
> Actually that estimated delivery date has changed SEVERAL times on his listing AFTER i ordered.
> I sent a message asking when it will ship and haven't heard back yet.
> NOT HAPPY
> Even if i would get a refund, i'm still losing two weeks of time i could have ordered from someone else.
> I know some of you had a good experience with green-sum, but I cannot say the same.
> To me this is right up there with a website listing something in stock and then notify you of a back order AFTER you pay.


I know its a big commitment, but you had read this thread fully, you would already have had fair warning (Post 2591)


----------



## MTDEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> I know its a big commitment, but you had read this thread fully, you would already have had fair warning (Post 2591)


Wow, that post would have been about on the day i placed my order.

So its not just me who has experienced poor communication with green-sum.
Not sure if that is good or bad.

Well, at the very least i got to post my experience so others can view it before deciding who they order from.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> salut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream seller said he can do an invoice with low value ( actually He proposed it when I asked for the invoice, but since the customs said that they also wanted the paypal payment history, it was not possible). But yeah, I think it's not very legal
> for those who want to disassemble the achieva, it's a bit difficult (hope you will understand with my english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> The first and hardest part is to separate the black bezel from the white one, the problem is that they are clipped and glued with double sided tape. You need to separate them in order to access to the screws that attach the white bezel to the housing.
> (I made the photos during reassembling).
> 
> It is easier to pull it out if you do it from the inner side of the bezel, but you need to be very careful to not harm the panel, there is glue only at the bottom, and a little on the sides, so once you've pried open the botom, you're done. (uncliping is easy)
> Now you have this :
> 
> just unscrew the screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then unclip the white bezel (from the outside of the bezel)
> Now these 2 screws are the only ones that attach the panel to the housing :
> 
> lift up a little the panel from the botom or right side and you'll see the internal and where to unplug the cables to completely separate the panel from the housing.
> Now, for fixing the buzzing sound :
> the panel pcb (where are the buzzing chokes) is behind this :
> 
> I did not take a photo, but it's nearly the same as the catleap one (photo from ScribbyDaGreat) :
> 
> edit : better with some paint works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see one, the component with "220" written upside-down, the over one is hidden under the little black square foam, cover them with epoxy, and it will shut them up. 100% success on my monitor, which was quite loud. Now it's deadly silent.


 Sorry for the long quote, but this has me wondering if the buzzing some people are complaining of can be this simple of a fix. Here are some pics of my two different monitors (OC and non-OC) - and you can plainly see the panel cover is different. It seems that the buzzing panels (non-OC monitors) should have a cover with a hole for that piece on the PCB and don't thereby making it buzz. Someone else with a "buzzer" should confirm this for the group!

Interesting little difference between the two setups I never noticed before. The covers for the panel PCBs are different. Not a big deal, but interesting all the same.

*THIS IS THE COVER FROM MY OC MONITOR COVERING THE NON-OC BOARD. SEE HOW THE CUT OUT MATCHES THE PCB PERFECTLY?*



*HERE IT IS OVER THE OC PCB - AS IT CAME FROM THE FACTORY - NOT A GREAT FIT*



*THIS IS THE COVER FOR A NON-OC BOARD - NO CUT OUT*



*IF YOU LOOK AT THE TWO PCBS YOU CAN SEE THE OC PCB HAS A COVER OVER ONE PIECE WHERE THE NON-OC BOARD DOES NOT. I THINK THE COVERS ARE WRONG FROM THE FACTORY FOR MY MONITORS!*



Again, just an observation that apparently these manufacturers are using a grab bag of parts to put these monitors on the market.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Sorry for the long quote, but this has me wondering if the buzzing some people are complaining of can be this simple of a fix. Here are some pics of my two different monitors (OC and non-OC) - and you can plainly see the panel cover is different. It seems that the buzzing panels (non-OC monitors) should have a cover with a hole for that piece on the PCB and don't thereby making it buzz. Someone else with a "buzzer" should confirm this for the group!


!! Ok, looks like I have to take apart my monitor (all the way to the PCB) and see if I can get it to stop buzzing!


----------



## CharlesK

the pcb on my achieva is the the same one labelled "NON-OC PCB" on your last pic (actually I grabbed the first pic of pcb I saw on your thread to illustrate my tutorial, it happened to be the wrong one ^^) , and the metal cover don't have a hole for the choke on the right.

I don't know if the fact that there is no hole in the cover has an influence on the buzz, maybe the cover is touching one of the choke and thus propagate and amplify the sound.

Anyway, putting epoxy glue on chokes (and gluing them to the pcb) prevent them from vibrating which nullify the source of the sound, propagation or not

the solid states choke you usually see on motherboard/video card (the cubic components) are chokes coated in epoxy to prevent them from vibrating (buzz)
(but well, when a high load pass through the power circuit, it still makes them buzz a little)

The action of gluing them has the same purpose


----------



## atmosfar

Does gluing them not affect the thermal characteristics ... eg heat dissipation?


----------



## vkovtinsky

Model: QH270 Lite
Seller: dream-seller
Ordered: 11/04
Arrived: 23/04 (sat in UK customs for a week)
VAT charge: £37

Has two dead pixels in top left & right corners but they're so near the edge you can't notice so basically am very happy.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkovtinsky*
> 
> Model: QH270 Lite
> Seller: dream-seller
> Ordered: 11/04
> Arrived: 23/04 (sat in UK customs for a week)
> VAT charge: £37
> 
> Has two dead pixels in top left & right corners but they're so near the edge you can't notice so basically am very happy.


Two weeks? bleh. How much of customs was the panel and how much was their 'fee', £8-£15?


----------



## jta98z

Does every Catleap have the slight leaning problem or are there some here who's stand correctly?

PS. How can you tell which Catleaps are tempered and which aren't? dcsamsungmall's auctions don't specify.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> the pcb on my achieva is the the same one labelled "NON-OC PCB" on your last pic (actually I grabbed the first pic of pcb I saw on your thread to illustrate my tutorial, it happened to be the wrong one ^^) , and the metal cover don't have a hole for the choke on the right.
> I don't know if the fact that there is no hole in the cover has an influence on the buzz, maybe the cover is touching one of the choke and thus propagate and amplify the sound.
> Anyway, putting epoxy glue on chokes (and gluing them to the pcb) prevent them from vibrating which nullify the source of the sound, propagation or not
> the solid states choke you usually see on motherboard/video card (the cubic components) are chokes coated in epoxy to prevent them from vibrating (buzz)
> (but well, when a high load pass through the power circuit, it still makes them buzz a little)
> The action of gluing them has the same purpose


Good to know! Thanks for this - I will add it to the Catleap thread.


----------



## Coltronathon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atmosfar*
> 
> Does gluing them not affect the thermal characteristics ... eg heat dissipation?


Inductors don't usually get hot... they're just coils of wire. They act like DC shorts and AC opens (a.k.a chokes)


----------



## misio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> Does every Catleap have the slight leaning problem or are there some here who's stand correctly?


My second catleap have perfect stand, however the first one leaning to the right.


----------



## PiERiT

So... there's basically a divider down the center of my Shimian. If I look at a white page, the area to the left of the divider is white, and the area to the right is yellowish. Yesterday it was barely noticeable, but it's either gotten worse, or it's annoyed me to the point where I can't not notice it.

I've read nearly every post in this thread and the Catleap thread over the past two weeks and have never seen this mentioned. Surely I can't be the only one?









Edit: And there's definitely something wrong with my power brick. I was monkeying with different DVI cables to see if that was causing my above problem, and whilst doing so, my monitor wouldn't display a picture. I went back to my original cable, same thing. Unplugged the power, plugged it back in and it was fine. What are the odds a new power brick would solve both issues?


----------



## atmosfar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> So... there's basically a divider down the center of my Shimian. If I look at a white page, the area to the left of the divider is white, and the area to the right is yellowish. Yesterday it was barely noticeable, but it's either gotten worse, or it's annoyed me to the point where I can't not notice it.
> I've read nearly every post in this thread and the Catleap thread over the past two weeks and have never seen this mentioned. Surely I can't be the only one?


Try checking the internal cable connections, that seems to be the source of several people's issues.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atmosfar*
> 
> Try checking the internal cable connections, that seems to be the source of several people's issues.


Hmm, that'll void the warranty I assume? I think I'd rather put up with it or return it than open it and potentially break it.

It's not noticeable most of the time, but my worry is that it'll get worse.


----------



## atmosfar

Warranty?


----------



## PiERiT

Well, it'd keep me from being able to return it.*


----------



## atmosfar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Well, it'd keep me from being able to return it.*


You'd have to check with the guys here that actually own one, but I'm not sure that there's any internal seal broken when you open it up, so if you're careful with the opening process you could probably get away with not breaking your hypothetical return privilege.


----------



## misio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Hmm, that'll void the warranty I assume? I think I'd rather put up with it or return it than open it and potentially break it.
> It's not noticeable most of the time, but my worry is that it'll get worse.


I got one catleap that I bought on ebay from us seller and it had exact same issue but horizontally this was a color temperature shift mentioned on the first page of this thread. I returned the monitor and bought another one from dcsamsungmall. The second one have the same issue but barely noticable almost perfect but I can still see this if I look for it. I believe that this is the common issue with this panels just sometimes its really bad (like my first catleap).


----------



## fullhd99

anyone knows this or any monitor that has been bought on ebay
new model same as achieva,catleap but different panel
Crossover 27MLED use 10bit panel same as 30" model
I think this is the best design of the monitor same as Dell U2711 with a more expensive
the same model but only using the DVI connection only uses 8bit panels

*Warning BWK*

*Crossover 27MLED*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xdemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullhd99*
> 
> anyone knows this or any monitor that has been bought on ebay
> new model same as achieva,catleap but different panel
> Crossover 27MLED use 10bit panel same as 30" model
> I think this is the best design of the monitor same as Dell U2711 with a more expensive
> the same model but only using the DVI connection only uses 8bit panels
> *Warning BWK*
> *Crossover 27MLED*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I believe there's even a 2720MLED model out now.

I'm not sure whether its a true 10-bit panel though... Although I'm sure there's someone here who's cashed up enough to try it for us


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdemi*
> 
> I believe there's even a 2720MLED model out now.
> I'm not sure whether its a true 10-bit panel though... Although I'm sure there's someone here who's cashed up enough to try it for us


I ordered the 2720MLED and I'll be doing a teardown, color calibration, and input lag test with it when it arrives (and posting it here for everyone).


----------



## ChickenInferno

So assuming that I don't need to turn the monitor 90°. Which version would you guys recommend and from which seller. I was noticing the pivot version needed a different power supply which now costs ~$123, is this the case on all of these monitors?


----------



## hatfield113

As of right now if I were to order a Catleap, would I need anything other than the US power cable?


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misio*
> 
> I got one catleap that I bought on ebay from us seller and it had exact same issue but horizontally this was a color temperature shift mentioned on the first page of this thread. I returned the monitor and bought another one from dcsamsungmall. The second one have the same issue but barely noticable almost perfect but I can still see this if I look for it. I believe that this is the common issue with this panels just sometimes its really bad (like my first catleap).


I didn't see that bit on the first page. Pretty strange that it happens vertically and horizontally.

I can deal if it doesn't get any worse. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatfield113*
> 
> As of right now if I were to order a Catleap, would I need anything other than the US power cable?


If by US power cable you mean cable from a PSU or monitor, then no. You wouldn't need anything else to make it work. This is provided you meet all of the other needs to run this card. (Dual Link DVI)


----------



## neocpp

My Crossover 27Q from dream-seller came in today (although I had ordered the PB2700 and he sent out the wrong one...). But looks like I got lucky with the panel, no dead pixels!


----------



## Nubxandwich

My Shimian QH270-Lite came in yesterday from dreamseller. It was delivered in five business days as advertised, to Prince George British Columbia (the north beyond the wall for all you 'mericans). Even Canada Post seemed to be on the ball. Customs was fast, as well. Luck? Maybe... Also, no tax and no tariff, which is AWESOME.

I have zero dead pixels, which is a nice bonus. I was trying to temper my expectations against perfection, so when the monitor proved to be perfect out of the box, I was happily surprised.

So, for what it's worth, here's the rationale behind my choice: I bought from dreamseller because I wanted a seller with a reputation for good communication. I sent two messages over the course of the exchange and received two responses, both within 24 hours. Nice. I chose the Shimian Lite becausee I didn't want tempered glass, even though living in an Apple world makes me think it looks kinda cool despite my better judgement. I don't want a chance for extra reflections, and I also wanted to be able to easily get at the panel in case I needed to try the dead-pixel-pressure-trick. Turns out I don't have to do that, but it's nice to know I can easily do so If I need to. The tempered glass, ISPB version, has had more issues than the Lite, according to the general consensus on this thread. Lastly, as mentioned in the OP, Achieva is Hazro's OEM. The Hazro HZ27WC is a well reviewed budget beast popular in the UK. In fact, when I read this write up (link below) on Rock Paper Shotgun (one of my favourite gaming sites) I decided I wanted a Hazro. Sucks to be me though, because you can't easily get it in NA, and if you do, the cost is comparatively prohibitive. You might as well pony up for a Dell or an HP for that kind of money. But, since the Shimian is functionally identical to the Hazro HZ27WC, I took that as a good sign. In my experience, over a period of a whole 16 hours, I was right.









http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/02/22/hard-choices-the-only-4-monitors-you-should-buy/#more-95593

So, subjective opinion time. Bottom line, the screen is absolutely amazing, the bezel is a bezel and the stand sucks so much sweaty gonad it's hilarious. If I was being entirely objective about it, I would give this monitor a 4/5 because the stand is just so ridiculous. As I type this my monitor is jiggling around. I should try it on a different desk, one that wasn't bought and assembled in the late nineties, but yeah... the stand is the weak link. However, I can't afford to be that objective, not when I've paid as little as I have. The bang for buck factor is off the MFing hook. I am gleeful, in fact. I feel like I've done something sneaky and clever and even a little immoral by getting such a great screen for less than half of what I'd pay for a comparable NA monitor. If you can handle the fact that if your monitor breaks you are, at the very least, out over a hundred bucks to get it replaced, then by all means do it. IMO, strong accessories are the key to a good home computer experience, even beyond the raw power and speed of your machine. The things that you physically interact with can make or break the whole thing, and the monitor is the most important accessory of all. I'm satisfied.

One more thing. I first plugged in to my UPS. It got power to the monitor but left me with a blank screen. After some anxious fussing I plugged it into a naked wall socket and bam, on it went. I talked to an electrician buddy of mine and he said it made sense, since the UPS regulates voltage and amperage to strict NA standards, but the AC adapter would be allowed to draw all the juice it needs from a naked socket. The adapter is barely warm, too. It seems to be handling the NA electrical standard just fine.

Thanks for the find, brucethemoose. Thanks for the thread, all. I'll be back. I'd like to let people know how my gaming on a single 560ti is going. So far, SC2 at high is pretty doable and Orcs Must Die maxed out is cake.


----------



## StrictNine

I received my Catleap today from dream-seller, ordered the 20th and received 24th. I haven't noticed any dead/stuck pixels yet, and it came with a 110v psu. The stand is a little bit crooked, but i'll probably just unscrew one of the screws and add some washers to straighten it.


----------



## misio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> I didn't see that bit on the first page. Pretty strange that it happens vertically and horizontally.
> I can deal if it doesn't get any worse. Here's to hoping.


on the first page there is a picture that shows BF3 screenshoot and it is ine caption right under that pics.
Also from my experience I can tell that it is actually getting better after monitor warm up.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Does the CrossOver need a Step Down transformer, thats why everyone buy the Cat leap?


----------



## Dalamar

Shame I missed this thread, holy crap. Just ordered an ASUS 1920x1200 for $500 the other day -_-
But oh well, seems it could be a hassle.


----------



## Modz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Does the CrossOver need a Step Down transformer, thats why everyone buy the Cat leap?


They just recently started selling the CrossOver a little over a week ago, so it is kind of the new thing.


----------



## kazenagi

My crossovers worked perfectly fine with the 220v power brick that came with them. You don't need a step down transformer but it'll give you peace of mind that the power brick won't fail one day just because it's faulty and it'll work out of the box with no issues.


----------



## XxDeadlyxX

For those who can get over 60hz working (ie. anything up to the 97hz reported), does it also work in games at these refresh rates?

Is there anywhere still selling revisions which work above 60hz? Is it still luck of the draw or what?


----------



## Otbreaker

*Does anyone know if there a big difference in quality when I run this display at 1920x1080?*


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> *Does anyone know if there a big difference in quality when I run this display at 1920x1080?*


I've stated it many times in these threads. It will display it fine, but to me it looks 'soft'. There doesn't seem to be any 'crispness' or 'sharpness' due to it being scaled the way it is.


----------



## Risk64

They don't have a scaler, right? All is done on GPU. But what about BIOS screen, is it pixel exact letterboxed?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risk64*
> 
> They don't have a scaler, right? All is done on GPU. But what about BIOS screen, is it pixel exact letterboxed?


My BIOS screen looks fine to me when I boot.


----------



## AScaryScaryMan

Was packed well, arrived in about 9 days, very satisfied. No stuck pixels that I can see with close observation.
Catleap q2770. It did, however, take 5 days to ship...


----------



## KaRLiToS

I see a huge white stuck pixel in the top middle of the screen.

Oh wait, its a flash


----------



## Otbreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I've stated it many times in these threads. It will display it fine, but to me it looks 'soft'. There doesn't seem to be any 'crispness' or 'sharpness' due to it being scaled the way it is.


Could you do a screenshot of a Text file with a 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 resolution?


----------



## Degree

Should I get one of these or the BenQ xl2420?


----------



## AScaryScaryMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I see a huge white stuck pixel in the top middle of the screen.
> Oh wait, its a flash


Almost gave me a heart attack until I read the second line... -_____-


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> Could you do a screenshot of a Text file with a 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 resolution?


1920x1080


2560x1440


----------



## Otbreaker

Thanks Demented this looks good for a TFT if im not wrong i still have a CRT.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 1920x1080
> 
> 2560x1440


That's not really going to show how the monitor scales 1080p since those are just screenshots.. It'd be better if you took an up-close photo of the monitor at each resolution.


----------



## Xzyrus

Another Korean monitor that uses the same panel:
TopSync 12700QWB

Not much reason to choose it over the 3View PCBank if it reviews and looks worse than it. Plus we already have the more popular Achieva Shimian, Yamakasi Catleap, and Crossover LED as well as the less popular FIRST Semiconductor FSM-270HJ, MOTV M270LED Q7, and Fineforce F2700QL-IPS.


----------



## illli

they are so similar that it would not surprise me if all those were assembled in the same warehouse, and just had different external logos/bezels/bases applied.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Wow, now they're only $358!!!


----------



## Mkilbride

SO what is the word on these babies, good? Worth recommending over a Dell UltraSharp U2410 / 2412M?


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> SO what is the word on these babies, good? Worth recommending over a Dell UltraSharp U2410 / 2412M?












Nah, no good at all. No reason at all for two 1500-post long threads and another 3500-post long thread here and another 1500 posts in two threads over on [H]ardOCP. Nothing to see here. Move along.

BB


----------



## SkyPC

Officer Barbrady


----------



## vkovtinsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Two weeks? bleh. How much of customs was the panel and how much was their 'fee', £8-£15?


Customs charge was £24.


----------



## Lovidore

Could people report what the luck of the draw has been with people who recently ordered catleaps? By luck of the draw I mean OCing them. I'm hearing that 2B PCBs are being phased out with cheaper non-OC ones?


----------



## illli

from what i understand, luck of the draw is slim to none. the 2b (the overclock version) production ended in feburary. the 2c production was started in march. so just assume anything from now on is 2c.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, no good at all. No reason at all for two 1500-post long threads and another 3500-post long thread here and another 1500 posts in two threads over on [H]ardOCP. Nothing to see here. Move along.
> BB


That is not only unhelpful but rude.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> That is not only unhelpful but rude.


I know it's hard to read sarcasm sometimes, but this time I think it was pretty clear.


----------



## Mygaffer

So I just gave in and ordered the base Catleap Q270 but of course my 6950 only has one dual-link DVI output. I have been looking for HDMI or Mini-DisplayPort to Dual-link DVI but so far have only found adapters that go to single link DVI.

Has anyone found an adapter that will work with these monitors? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cruisx

So are there any 2560x1440 video samples I can download?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3_deeb*
> 
> Could people report what the luck of the draw has been with people who recently ordered catleaps? By luck of the draw I mean OCing them. I'm hearing that 2B PCBs are being phased out with cheaper non-OC ones?


The best you can do is order a low-demand, low volume version and hope for the best. No garuntees.

I ordered a Catleap /w tempered glass on Mar. 12, it was sent out for shipping March 16, and it was a Catleap 2B capable of 85 hz + operation.


----------



## SkyPC

MyGaffer, why would you need two dual-link DVI outputs? For two Catleaps running together?

I got the same card so I am interested tho not well informed.

Also, mind me asking in this thread as well: I ordered from Green-sum and the track-trace site shows my monitor sitting at "Handed over to Air carrier INCHEON" for the past 3 days. Nothing has changed.

INCHEON is at KOREA, so reading on people getting their monitors within 3 days from shipping makes me a bit worried.


----------



## Tea1023

what's the story with DVI problems people are having? I've just ordered a catleap, and I just assumed it'll work with my 6990 out the box. am I mistaken?


----------



## cruisx

Im thinking about pulling the trigger on a GTX [email protected]$, I assume it will run things much better than my HD5830? Good buy? Really dont need 680's right now and 500 is to high atm,


----------



## kazenagi

480 for $100 is a steal..


----------



## SkyPC

Same question as Tea1023

I got Saphire Radeon 6950, and I was under the impression that my Catleap will work out of the box without no fancy adapters.

Was I wrong ? Oo


----------



## Mkilbride

Yeap, really helpful thread, I read the first 10 pages and it was nothing but bad news about this monitor.

However, there is 327 pages. I'm not going to read them all, so I asked a simple question, and got bashed for it.

Real nice, could be a simple, yes or nor, and telling me, maybe you could copy and paste it from your fountain of knowledge.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> So are there any 2560x1440 video samples I can download?






Due to unspecified reasons (compression?) you won't really be able to tell vs actually seeing high res content, but whatever. Awesome trailer is awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Im thinking about pulling the trigger on a GTX [email protected]$, I assume it will run things much better than my HD5830? Good buy? Really dont need 680's right now and 500 is to high atm,


480 for 100$ is a steal

http://www.hwcompare.com/8772/geforce-gtx-480-vs-radeon-hd-5830/


----------



## Piezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Im thinking about pulling the trigger on a GTX [email protected]$, I assume it will run things much better than my HD5830? Good buy? Really dont need 680's right now and 500 is to high atm,


If you're getting that gtx 480 from the site I think you are (Toolscameras.com?), that site looks like a scam... even has scam in the name of it.


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piezo*
> 
> If you're getting that gtx 480 from the site I think you are, that site looks like a scam.


Oops idk what site that is but its from another forum member n another hardware/forum.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Yeap, really helpful thread, I read the first 10 pages and it was nothing but bad news about this monitor.
> However, there is 327 pages. I'm not going to read them all, so I asked a simple question, and got bashed for it.
> Real nice, could be a simple, yes or nor, and telling me, maybe you could copy and paste it from your fountain of knowledge.


Do a quick search for the Clubs - see the Catleap link in my sig - and do some reading. Also change your options to display 100 posts per page, makes it seem like a LOT less pages to wade through!


----------



## Adhunt

Picked up mine from the post office this morning, looking forward to trying it out tonight. Big flapping box, hardly fit in my car!


----------



## wheelsx45

I read a few users had a buzzing issue with their shimians, is this a common issue with all the variants or just this one in particular? The only thing stoppingme from buying this is the buzzing problem I have heard about.


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> That is not only unhelpful but rude.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Yeap, really helpful thread, I read the first 10 pages and it was nothing but bad news about this monitor.
> However, there is 327 pages. I'm not going to read them all, so I asked a simple question, and got bashed for it.
> Real nice, could be a simple, yes or nor, and telling me, maybe you could copy and paste it from your fountain of knowledge.


Obviously, the answer is yes - assuming you can live with the risk of pixel issues, powerbrick issues, backlight issues, dust behind the glass issues, or the one hundred dollar cost of shipping a defective or DOA monitor back to korea. FROM THE POLL AT THE BEGINNING OF THE THREAD - there is about a 1/6 chance of any of these defects. Can you live with that chance? Can you live with any or all of those defects? Does the fact that for only 100 bucks more than a U2412m for almost 60% more pixels and full 8-bit IPS color as opposed to the u2412m's dithered 6 bit IPS color?

We cannot answer those questions for you. Only you can. Everyone's tolerance for these things are different, which is why these threads are so long - to give everyone enough information to judge *for themselves* if it is worth it.

With all due respect to youra6, scribby and skyPC, I think what is rude is someone doing a TLDR and asking everyone to repeat what they've already posted in the rest of the threads, making the threads even longer for no other reason than a bit of laziness, therefore making it even harder to glean new information, if any, from the thread due to all the repetetive information that is in the "TLDR tell me what you already said three times before" posts.

*shrug* Obviously, YMMV...

BB


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> Obviously, the answer is yes - assuming you can live with the risk of pixel issues, powerbrick issues, backlight issues, dust behind the glass issues, or the one hundred dollar cost of shipping a defective or DOA monitor back to korea. FROM THE POLL AT THE BEGINNING OF THE THREAD - there is about a 1/6 chance of any of these defects. Can you live with that chance? Can you live with any or all of those defects? Does the fact that for only 100 bucks more than a U2412m for almost 60% more pixels and full 8-bit IPS color as opposed to the u2412m's dithered 6 bit IPS color?
> We cannot answer those questions for you. Only you can. Everyone's tolerance for these things are different, which is why these threads are so long - to give everyone enough information to judge *for themselves* if it is worth it.
> With all due respect to youra6, scribby and skyPC, I think what is rude is someone doing a TLDR and asking everyone to repeat what they've already posted in the rest of the threads, making the threads even longer for no other reason than a bit of laziness, therefore making it even harder to glean new information, if any, from the thread due to all the repetetive information that is in the "TLDR tell me what you already said three times before" posts.
> *shrug* Obviously, YMMV...
> BB


It's not an issue of laziness at this point, it's an issue of practicality. There's more than 3000 posts in this one thread alone; trying to find the relevant information in that pile is pretty darned difficult, even if you know what you're looking for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyPC*
> 
> Same question as Tea1023
> I got Saphire Radeon 6950, and I was under the impression that my Catleap will work out of the box without no fancy adapters.
> Was I wrong ? Oo


You are not wrong. Every modern GPU that has DVI will run these monitors (in Windows).
Edit: silly typo.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBGunWB*
> 
> Damn! If I got another, the wife would kill me. Maybe next month.
> BB


Wouldn't be nice though if someone actually owned both an Ultrasharp and Catleap and could make an comparison?

Anyways, buy it! If you and your wife have separate bank accounts, just tell the wife that Catleap was nice enough to send you a monitor for an *Eyefinity* review, and that you have to send it back by the end of the month. When the end of the month comes, tell the wifey that they YAMAKASI offered to sell it to you at a vastly discounted rate because:

1. They don't want to pay the X amount for you to ship it back

2 As a token of gratitude for a great review

Feel free to add any of your own BS to flavor up the story. How else do you think I'm getting away with it?


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyPC*
> 
> MyGaffer, why would you need two dual-link DVI outputs? For two Catleaps running together?
> I got the same card so I am interested tho not well informed.
> Also, mind me asking in this thread as well: I ordered from Green-sum and the track-trace site shows my monitor sitting at "Handed over to Air carrier INCHEON" for the past 3 days. Nothing has changed.
> INCHEON is at KOREA, so reading on people getting their monitors within 3 days from shipping makes me a bit worried.


I already have a Dell Ultrasharp 30" and it is 2560x1600 so it requires a dual-link DVI connection. I won't be able to run this as a second monitor unless I can find some sort of adapter.


----------



## TheJesus

For those wondering about DP to Dual-DVI adapters, I haven't personally tested it with a 2560x1440/1600 monitor, but it states it supports it and is an official EyeFinity adapter from AMD:

http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp_dvid.html


----------



## BBGunWB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Wouldn't be nice though if someone actually owned both an Ultrasharp and Catleap and could make an comparison?


LOL - touche.









To be honest, though - I didn't think that would be fair. These two monitors are not in the same league. 6 bit anti-glare 1920x1200 24" e-IPS monitor vs 8 bit glossy 2560x1440 S-IPS. The Yamakasi adds a LOT of value for that extra 50-100 bucks - but that's all crystal clear simply from the specifications. The big caveat is can any individual buyer handle the risks of these grey market wonders? Only they can decide that for themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Anyways, buy it! If you and your wife have separate bank accounts, just tell the wife that Catleap was nice enough to send you a monitor for an *Eyefinity* review, and that you have to send it back by the end of the month. When the end of the month comes, tell the wifey that they YAMAKASI offered to sell it to you at a vastly discounted rate because:
> 
> 1. They don't want to pay the X amount for you to ship it back
> 2 As a token of gratitude for a great review
> 
> Feel free to add any of your own BS to flavor up the story. How else do you think I'm getting away with it?


hehe. 25 years of marriage later - she can see through all of my BS. Not gonna happen.









BB


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Wouldn't be nice though if someone actually owned both an Ultrasharp and Catleap and could make an comparison?


Going to order mine soon and could tell you the difference between a U2410 if that helps.


----------



## CharlesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheelsx45*
> 
> I read a few users had a buzzing issue with their shimians, is this a common issue with all the variants or just this one in particular? The only thing stoppingme from buying this is the buzzing problem I have heard about.


Mine was buzzing, some people reported so too (with difference in intensity) and some others reported it doesn't, so I think it's a variable thing (the hearing sensibility to this kind of noise is also variable).

Anyway, if you get a buzzing monitor, you can do what I described here to fix it.


----------



## Sheyster

Just ordered a new GTX 680 and one of these monitors will probably be my next purchase. Which is supposed to be better, the Catleap or Shimian? I also read something about a similar monitor in Korea called PCBANK. This is getting confusing!







I was going to get the new HP 27" IPS (ZR2740W), but if these perform well and can OC to 85 Hz, I'd rather save a few hundred and put it towards a GK110 video card when they're available.









EDIT -- Guess I should clarify; by better I mean better FOR GAMING.


----------



## SkyPC

They are both more or less the same, spec wise.

But the Catleap poseses some probable capabilities of overclocking. And if Scriby will manage to source the parts needed for ocing them to 100hz guaranteed, then, well you will be able to buy that part bundle, install it on your Catleap and get a 100hz monitor.
AKA, better for Gaming.

As I understand.

Also, by looking at the chart above, it seems that the Catleaps are more "dead pixel" safe than Achievia.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyPC*
> 
> They are both more or less the same, spec wise.
> But the Catleap poseses some probable capabilities of overclocking. And if Scriby will manage to source the parts needed for ocing them to 100hz guaranteed, then, well you will be able to buy that part bundle, install it on your Catleap and get a 100hz monitor.
> AKA, better for Gaming.
> As I understand.
> Also, by looking at the chart above, it seems that the Catleaps are more "dead pixel" safe than Achievia.


Sound like some good reasons to go Catleap. Thanks.









I'd be happy to get one that could do 85 Hz out of the box. After doing some reading, it sounds like the ones WITH glass are more likely to do this. They're a bit more money (~$40) but it would be worth it for me. 85 Hz is good enough for me. I doubt the 680 could do more than that in most games I play at that res anyway.


----------



## SkyPC

gtx 680, Damn I'm jealous.

Aboutthe glass, I believe it would be very distracting. And as I've been using glossy apple monitors in my school It always seems like ur not connected with the monitor, that something (glass obviously) separates me from whats going on on the monitor.

But anyway, I think I read a tutorial on how to remove the glass from catleaps on these forums, so seems like you got options.

And about glossy catleaps having more chance of being Overclocked to 85 relates to the fact that they are less popular, there for there might be some B panels left? I didn't know about this.


----------



## nocutius

Sheyster

None of these monitors do more than 60hz anymore, they stopped making them.

There's a thread here, where the OP is trying to organize enough interest for the manufacturer to make them again. And another one where someone is trying to just get the necessary parts of the monitors for 100hz for those that already bought one.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nocutius*
> 
> Sheyster
> None of these monitors do more than 60hz anymore, they stopped making them.
> There's a thread here, where the OP is trying to organize enough interest for the manufacturer to make them again. And another one where someone is trying to just get the necessary parts of the monitors for 100hz for those that already bought one.


Someone recently posted they got one with tempered glass that was the older style. I know it's just the luck of the draw at this point. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nocutius

Ah, sorry I missed it.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Someone recently posted they got one with tempered glass that was the older style. I know it's just the luck of the draw at this point. Thanks for the info.


'twould be me. I ordered on the 12, shipped on the 16, received on the 19th. Tempered glass Catleap. 85 hz capable 2B version. Of course, been a week since then...


----------



## araman

Anyone here know where I can get a quick rundown of the ICM files used here and how to use them properly on the Windows 7 color management applet? I'm too used to calibrating using an OSD so this is all new to me.

I'm loading the files given here to try them out, but nothing seems to be changing and I don't know what I'm doing wrong even after reading the MS supplied documentation on how to use color management profiles. Tried turning CCC off since I had some color tuning I had done there, but even with that off, nada.

Help, and thanks in advance!

Edit, I should mention that I'm not just loading the files, I am making the profiles they add when you load them, the default profile for my monitor. I can reset to complete defaults and see nothing changing when I go back and forth between profiles. It's not doing a whole lot of anything.


----------



## BBGunWB

I think they're specific to video cards as well as monitors. I had to re-do my windows calibration when I swapped video cards from the old 5770 to the new 7870.

BB


----------



## Nitrogannex

Which Version of this Monitor seems to have the least amount of Defects overall (this includes leaning stands for catleaps) I'm debating between the Catleap or the Crossover but i want as little hassle as possible. Also, do they make a crossover with Glass?


----------



## Adhunt

Well mine arrived yesterday, the Catleap SE model, very happy with it, here are my first impressions:

- screen clarity and colour vibrance is amazing, makes my old Benq GLXXXHM 24" look like a POS
- stand's a POS... wobbly but satisfactory for holding it up (isn't crooked)
- power brick worked fine on the australian 240V all I had to do was change the power cable
- no dead pixels that I have seen
- works great on my 580 3GB - BF3 going up to 1440 from 1080 only dropped the FPS by about 5-10 with all settings still on ultra
- oddly, I can watch a fullscreen video on my secondary, 1080 monitor when playing LoL but it doesn't seem to work when playing BF3
- screen may have a slight green tinge to it, only noticable when comparing to the secondary monitor
- green-sum is a great seller, good communication, well packed and fast delivery


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

*Another call for Catleap owners to complete both the owner and OC surveys. It really helps everyone out (plus, I get PMs daily asking questions - which I don't mind, just a larger source file there would be VERY helpful to those trying to decide between Catleaps and the other brands.)*

*Thanks







*


----------



## cubanresourceful

So, I am thinking about dropping 400$ on one of these. Good idea or no? I have dual 1280x1024 monitors. Over three years of age both of them. Primary is 19", secondary is 18". Thinking of replacing both for the 27". Worth it?

EDIT: Submitted an offer of 350$. Hopefully it gets accepted. If so, and it ships without defects, I will be in display NIRVANA LOL. I'm pretty sure my coworker will be displeased and envious (he bought an my set of dual ASUS 21.5" 1080p couple of months back since I needed money after purchasing my house).







I really hope it's accepted and comes defect free. I can get rid of these horrid 1280x1024 monitors of differing size.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

UPDATE: Sending out my PCBs in the a.m. to my source to get the gerber files/materials list completed. I might have pricing by the end of next week and will add $2-$4 per set to cover my costs to have these files made (depends on how many people commit to ordering the OC set.)


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> UPDATE: Sending out my PCBs in the a.m. to my source to get the gerber files/materials list completed. I might have pricing by the end of next week and will add $2-$4 per set to cover my costs to have these files made (depends on how many people commit to ordering the OC set.)


May you please explain and/or link to a discussion post about OCing? I checked OP and nothing is there?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

It's in the Catleap Club


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

CRAAAAP! After pushing my contact big time on the cables she folded and said that they CANNOT make those. So I am back at square one for that.

Anyone with a line on a company that can do the cabling? I will keep looking and in the meantime I will still send out the PCBs to be reverse engineered. At least I will have that bit in hand and ready to go.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> It's in the Catleap Club


Thank you very much, will check it out.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> CRAAAAP! After pushing my contact big time on the cables she folded and said that they CANNOT make those. So I am back at square one for that.
> 
> Anyone with a line on a company that can do the cabling? I will keep looking and in the meantime I will still send out the PCBs to be reverse engineered. At least I will have that bit in hand and ready to go.


Why is the cabling so complicated? Aren't they just normal cables? Perhaps we should contact Crossover, Catleap, Yamasaki, Achieva, (can't remember which are companies and which are models, lol), etc directly about the 2B PCB.


----------



## mav451

Haha so who were the contacts before? Just middle men?
I mean if we can get direct access, then by all means.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Just bought the Catleap 270 SE. Wish me luck on my gamble.


----------



## Stab

Hey guys,

I am tempted to buy one of these monitors. I was looking at the Hazro C version for some time now, but I just cant justiy the price (450-500 euro's) for it, because Hazro also offers no support or good quality control.

Then I found this thread... It seems that the Catleap Q270 is very similair to the Hazro C version. In fact, I believe it is exactly the same monitor, besides the stand.

Can anyone confirm this? And is there a difference with the Shimian QH270?

I was looking at the Hazro C version because it has no input lag and since I play a lot of Counter Strike that is important for me.

And the last questions, I live in the Netherlands (west Europe). Do I need to mess arround with different power plugs or will it just work fine out of the box? And how about duty fees? Will I have to pay import fees / taxes / fines?

Thanks guys, great thread!


----------



## CharlesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am tempted to buy one of these monitors. I was looking at the Hazro C version for some time now, but I just cant justiy the price (450-500 euro's) for it, because Hazro also offers no support or good quality control.
> Then I found this thread... It seems that the Catleap Q270 is very similair to the Hazro C version. In fact, I believe it is exactly the same monitor, besides the stand.
> Can anyone confirm this? And is there a difference with the Shimian QH270?


The hazro C is identical to the the achieva shimian QH270, achieva is the manufacturer of the 27" hazro's

the catleap is similar (before it could go to 90+ hz, but not anymore, read the catleap club FP for details), imput lag is identical, major differences are the housing and stand

Quote:


> I was looking at the Hazro C version because it has no input lag and since I play a lot of Counter Strike that is important for me.
> And the last questions, I live in the Netherlands (west Europe). Do I need to mess arround with different power plugs or will it just work fine out of the box? And how about duty fees? Will I have to pay import fees / taxes / fines?
> Thanks guys, great thread!


the power plug is C, if I refer to this map, it's ok for your country. For the duty fees, in this thread, most of the europeans paid 15~35 €/£ (personally I paid 130€, I guess I had no luck)


----------



## Stab

Thanks CharlesK,

You really helped me.

So what do you think is the best buy? The Shimian QH270 which is identical to the Hazro? Or the Catleap Q270?

About those duty fees... What is the maximum fine you can get? And is there also a possibillity you dont get your monitor at all?

Thank you so much!


----------



## CharlesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Thanks CharlesK,
> You really helped me.
> So what do you think is the best buy? The Shimian QH270 which is identical to the Hazro? Or the Catleap Q270?


Hum, I bought the shimian because this thread was only about this monito on its debut, but now I don't know which one I would buy ... probably the catleap for easiness of disassembling (for modding, fixing buzzing sound etc ...)
Quote:


> About those duty fees... What is the maximum fine you can get? And is there also a possibillity you dont get your monitor at all?
> Thank you so much!


I think I got the max, 70€ of duty and 60 of VAT (20%) for a 311€ monitor (prices are now lower), I had to declare the real price to free it from customs. Then again I don't think I saw the same case for the others Europeans in this thread.


----------



## Otbreaker

Could someone run the Windows Ribbons Screensaver and make a video of it?


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> Could someone run the Windows Ribbons Screensaver and make a video of it?


It wont look any different than you watching it on your current monitor now.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Why is the cabling so complicated? Aren't they just normal cables? Perhaps we should contact Crossover, Catleap, Yamasaki, Achieva, (can't remember which are companies and which are models, lol), etc directly about the 2B PCB.


I have a Witech contact, the Catleap manufacturer, and he says the OC PCBs are not available and does not believe they will be made available at least by his company. Apparently, bQvle has a source for the monitors that says he is working with someone that has about 1200 of these. Of course, they won't sell us the PCBs.

The cabling I thought would be easy, but since I don't speak LED wiring or PCBs I want to make sure we end up with the proper solution for the PCBs since I have no idea what is "standard" connections vs. "different." Since the OC boards are rare at the moment I have no idea if this applies to the cables as well or if we can just do a pick and pull from other LED boards.


----------



## Otbreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> It wont look any different than you watching it on your current monitor now.


Yes this will show how good the backlight is and i'm also on a CRT so i will see everything.








For example i'm not happy with the U2312HM resolut:


----------



## y2kcamaross

ANyone know if there is any differences between the catleap q270 and the catleap q270se?


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> ANyone know if there is any differences between the catleap q270 and the catleap q270se?


The se does not have the built in 2w speakers.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> The se does not have the built in 2w speakers.


Thanks, and repped!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Are signatures required for delivery?


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Thanks, and repped!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Are signatures required for delivery?


I ordered from Red-cap and I needed to sign for it. It was shipped via USPS, so if you aren't there you can pick it up at the local distribution center I believe.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> I ordered from Red-cap and I needed to sign for it. It was shipped via USPS, so if you aren't there you can pick it up at the local distribution center I believe.


Hmm, I ordered from samsung_korea, wonder if they use the same service


----------



## hagardproductions

Thanks to all of the info in this thread I bit the bullet and bought a Achieva Shimian QH270...will post pics when it arrives


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am tempted to buy one of these monitors. I was looking at the Hazro C version for some time now, but I just cant justiy the price (450-500 euro's) for it, because Hazro also offers no support or good quality control.
> Then I found this thread... It seems that the Catleap Q270 is very similair to the Hazro C version. In fact, I believe it is exactly the same monitor, besides the stand.
> Can anyone confirm this? And is there a difference with the Shimian QH270?
> I was looking at the Hazro C version because it has no input lag and since I play a lot of Counter Strike that is important for me.
> And the last questions, I live in the Netherlands (west Europe). Do I need to mess arround with different power plugs or will it just work fine out of the box? And how about duty fees? Will I have to pay import fees / taxes / fines?
> Thanks guys, great thread!


Hey, I've ordered a Crossover (I live in Netherland too) and it should be here in about 5 days. If you want, I'll let you know how much customs I had to pay/any problems with the adapter etc.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Hey, I've ordered a Crossover (I live in Netherland too) and it should be here in about 5 days. If you want, I'll let you know how much customs I had to pay/any problems with the adapter etc.


Bedankt! (thanks)


----------



## Bercis

I took the plunge and bought a Achieva QH270 Lite and I'm glad I did. I bought mine from dcsamsungmall and he gave me a tracking number within 3 hours of purchase! I bought it Sunday night and the FedEx guy dropped it off Tuesday afternoon. It came in the original box + bubble wrap on the outside. The screen looks great. I tried searching for dead pixels and I couldn't find any. I wish I had a reason to buy another, such a great deal.


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Bedankt! (thanks)


I speak Dutch, don't worry









If you stalk the 'crossover club' for a bit on overclock.net, I'll post back there in a while the information/pictures and stuff










http://www.overclock.net/t/1232496/crossover-27q-led-led-p-27m-led-monitor-club/190


----------



## Waru

My Catleap Q270 Multi from red-cap arrived today via Fed-Ex(signature required) I ordered it on the 22nd and it was shipped on Monday. I'm using the power adaptor that was linked in the catleap club thread and a dvi-d cable from monoprice so far it looks great no dead/stuck pixels from what I can see and the stand seems to be okay(not wobbly like I've read others having).


----------



## Nitrogannex

Is it true there is a 10 bit version of the Crossover, i'm looking at one and would be MORE than happy to be the guinea pig


----------



## vimvq1987

Hi.
This
is my first post on OCN, I just registered after knowing about these
monitors.








I can buy Q270IPSMS for 350$, and Q270IPSB for 250$. I looked the chart
and saw that the differences are:
- Q270IPSMS has more ports (HDMI, VGA, Audio, etc) - this is the
selling point to me because I want to use it with my XBox 360
- It _is_ claimed to be 10 bit, which I believe 8bit+A-FRC. I think
that they would as same as HZ27WA and HZ27WC (if not identical, they
should be very familiar).

My questions are:
- Is my assumption (about Harzo) correct?
- Does 8-bit + AFRC provide better image quality? I read review on
tftcentral.co.uk and saw that 8bit AFRC comes with drawbacks (such as
higher lag), but the uniformity is better.
- How the massive 2560x1440 resolution works on Xbox (which only support
up to 1080p over HDMI)
- In sprite of the risks (dead pixels, etc), is this a worthy upgrade
over Dell U2412M? I just bought one a month ago.









Thank you very much! Hopefully I'll join the leage soon


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimvq1987*
> 
> Hi.
> This
> is my first post on OCN, I just registered after knowing about these
> monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can buy Q270IPSMS for 350$, and Q270IPSB for 250$. I looked the chart
> and saw that the differences are:
> - Q270IPSMS has more ports (HDMI, VGA, Audio, etc) - this is the
> selling point to me because I want to use it with my XBox 360
> - It _is_ claimed to be 10 bit, which I believe 8bit+A-FRC. I think
> that they would as same as HZ27WA and HZ27WC (if not identical, they
> should be very familiar).
> My questions are:
> - Is my assumption (about Harzo) correct?
> - Does 8-bit + AFRC provide better image quality? I read review on
> tftcentral.co.uk and saw that 8bit AFRC comes with drawbacks (such as
> higher lag), but the uniformity is better.
> - How the massive 2560x1440 resolution works on Xbox (which only support
> up to 1080p over HDMI)
> - In sprite of the risks (dead pixels, etc), is this a worthy upgrade
> over Dell U2412M? I just bought one a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! Hopefully I'll join the leage soon


It works on a ps3, which has been confirmed (I think, atleast).
It's going to look like complete sh­­­­­­­­it, though.


----------



## crowat

Achieva Shimian QH270-lite

Ok so the "lite" means it is without Tempered Glass right?


----------



## Waru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> It works on a ps3, which has been confirmed (I think, atleast).
> It's going to look like complete sh­­­­­­­­it, though.


PS3 looks great so far on my Catleap q270 multi. I'm sure it would look bad on the models that don't have a scaler though.


----------



## nthydro

Hey guys. First time poster here. After seeing this epic thread I am leaning towards getting one of these Korean monitors. I don't usually go for expensive unknown brand electronics but with all the positive feedback here I feel much more comfortable making the purchase. I just have a few questions:

I'm debating between the Catleap and the Crossover. I'm planning to use the monitor for PC and xbox / PS3. Been hearing about the input lag on the multi input versions so I think I'll go with the dual-link DVI. I just want to know how I'll be able to hook up both my PC and xbox to run through the DVI input? Can I get a DVI / HDMI switch box? Is there even a dual link DVI switch box? I just want a relatively cheap option since it would defeat the purpose if I have to spend $200-$300 just to get everything to work. Oh, and I definitely do not want to do VGA









Also, I been reading that xbox and PS3 games will look like crap on a 1440P monitor. Is it THAT bad? Can anyone who has one verify this? Thanks!


----------



## nthydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waru*
> 
> PS3 looks great so far on my Catleap q270 multi. I'm sure it would look bad on the models that don't have a scaler though.


Is the input lag very noticeable?


----------



## Waru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nthydro*
> 
> Is the input lag very noticeable?


Just received it today so I need to do more testing.


----------



## Gameface

First post here. Does anyone have any experience of ordering one of these monitors to the UK (charges involved)? Considering ordering one, if I make the plunge I'll post my experiences.

Not sure if any of these have been addressed already, but I've a few general queries:
- With regards to dust behind the screen on the glass models, is it possible to get access to clean it? On the Catleap it seems possible to separate the bezels and remove the panel from its housing.
- Anyone had any experience with the $60 zero-defect tests, and still receiving dead pixels/flawed screens?


----------



## Mr Ripper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gameface*
> 
> First post here. Does anyone have any experience of ordering one of these monitors to the UK (charges involved)?


My experience as posted in the catleap thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/600#post_16707413

The item was declared for $30 and got away with no customs delays or charges but I think I was extremely lucky as I've very often had to pay customs charges.


----------



## bQvle

I payed, with danish rates,

395$ monitor
+ 51$ Toll (13%)
+ 98$ Tax (25%)
+ 30$ Toll Fee.

About 574$ in total for one monitor.


----------



## mk_ln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimvq1987*
> 
> Hi.
> This
> is my first post on OCN, I just registered after knowing about these
> monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can buy Q270IPSMS for 350$, and Q270IPSB for 250$.* I looked the chart
> and saw that the differences are:
> - Q270IPSMS has more ports (HDMI, VGA, Audio, etc) - this is the
> selling point to me because I want to use it with my XBox 360
> - It _is_ claimed to be 10 bit, which I believe 8bit+A-FRC. I think
> that they would as same as HZ27WA and HZ27WC (if not identical, they
> should be very familiar).
> My questions are:
> - Is my assumption (about Harzo) correct?
> - Does 8-bit + AFRC provide better image quality? I read review on
> tftcentral.co.uk and saw that 8bit AFRC comes with drawbacks (such as
> higher lag), but the uniformity is better.
> - How the massive 2560x1440 resolution works on Xbox (which only support
> up to 1080p over HDMI)
> - In sprite of the risks (dead pixels, etc), is this a worthy upgrade
> over Dell U2412M? I just bought one a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! Hopefully I'll join the leage soon


where are you seeing those prices? I can't find any seller selling at those prices...


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk_ln*
> 
> where are you seeing those prices? I can't find any seller selling at those prices...


They are probably talking about buying them locally given those are the prices in South Korea.


----------



## Odilepont

Time for my first post!
A big thanks to everyone helping out, providing information even after receiving their panel in perfect condition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druidje*
> 
> Hey, I've ordered a Crossover (I live in Netherland too) and it should be here in about 5 days. If you want, I'll let you know how much customs I had to pay/any problems with the adapter etc.


Dutch fella here, I'll be waiting to see how the Netherlands deals with any fees.
I'm expecting the adapter to work fine, South Korea and the Netherlands shouldn't be too different afaik.
I'll probably go with the qh270 w/ tempered glass (I really dig the bezel & stand.)
I haven't decided which model/brand I'll pick.
Having to deal with a couple dead pixels, some dust, buzzing or slightly discolored areas on the panel won't bother me too much for the price I'm getting it at.
The only thing I'm worried about is having to deal with the seller when the screen is practically unusable/actually broken.

I've done my best searching the thread for multiple questions and I understand there's different problems/experiences with different sellers and monitors but I would like to ask just one question to people who have been active in these threads longer than I have (I really really hope you don't expect me to read every single one of these posts):

What would be the best course of action if/when my panel is obviously more defect/faulty than what was described on the eBay page, be it discoloration, a load of dead pixels next to each other or whatever?
This, I can deal with.

Thanks again!


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vimvq1987*
> 
> Hi.
> This
> is my first post on OCN, I just registered after knowing about these
> monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can buy Q270IPSMS for 350$, and Q270IPSB for 250$. I looked the chart
> and saw that the differences are:
> - Q270IPSMS has more ports (HDMI, VGA, Audio, etc) - this is the
> selling point to me because I want to use it with my XBox 360
> - It _is_ claimed to be 10 bit, which I believe 8bit+A-FRC. I think
> that they would as same as HZ27WA and HZ27WC (if not identical, they
> should be very familiar).
> My questions are:
> - Is my assumption (about Harzo) correct?
> - Does 8-bit + AFRC provide better image quality? I read review on
> tftcentral.co.uk and saw that 8bit AFRC comes with drawbacks (such as
> higher lag), but the uniformity is better.
> - How the massive 2560x1440 resolution works on Xbox (which only support
> up to 1080p over HDMI)
> - In sprite of the risks (dead pixels, etc), is this a worthy upgrade
> over Dell U2412M? I just bought one a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! Hopefully I'll join the leage soon


Your assumptions about the Hazro are correct. They are nearly identical. I can't tell from experience, but from what I've read, the 8bit+AFRC doesn't provide any practical improvement over straight up 8bit for the non-professional user. But it's certainly not a bad thing, aside from slight input lag that I doubt anyone would notice in regular usage. And, as far as an upgrade over the Dell, I was in the exact situation. I discovered this thread shortly after purchasing the U2412M. I made the switch to the Q270IPSB Lite and in my opinion, it was worth it. Definitely consider the Shimian despite the (smallish) risk. It's an unambiguous upgrade.


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowat*
> 
> Achieva Shimian QH270-lite
> Ok so the "lite" means it is without Tempered Glass right?


Aye.


----------



## ectoplasmosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Ripper*
> 
> My experience as posted in the catleap thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/600#post_16707413
> The item was declared for $30 and got away with no customs delays or charges but I think I was extremely lucky as I've very often had to pay customs charges.


Very lucky. I had to wait nearly two weeks and got stung with fees: http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2970#post_16759845


----------



## craptastic7

those concerned about the adapter working...you should just buy from dcsamsungmall. they include a 24V US/Canada adapter with the monitor.


----------



## Gameface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Ripper*
> 
> My experience as posted in the catleap thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/600#post_16707413
> The item was declared for $30 and got away with no customs delays or charges but I think I was extremely lucky as I've very often had to pay customs charges.


Did you have any paperwork to fill in at all, or it was just delivered to your door/you had to pick it up? Never ordered anything overseas like this so it's all new to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ectoplasmosis*
> 
> Very lucky. I had to wait nearly two weeks and got stung with fees: http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2970#post_16759845


That sounds more realistic. Forging an invoice is a different ball game though, wouldn't know where to start with that.

Did either you guys have any issues with the monitor itself (duff pixels etc)?

For what seem to be very similar monitors, is there a reason why the Catleaps seem to be more popular as the poll stats might suggest? Maybe the surge for the 2B panels? I prefer the Shimian for aesthetics, and a friend of mine has a Hazro 30" which he's very pleased with, so its reassuring to know its the OEM version of one of their monitors. The stand would hopefully being replaced on both as well so that's not really an issue.


----------



## vimvq1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk_ln*
> 
> where are you seeing those prices? I can't find any seller selling at those prices...


I have friends in Korea, and asked them to buy from gmarket, then ship to me, +30$ shipping, and... tada








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nubxandwich*
> 
> Your assumptions about the Hazro are correct. They are nearly identical. I can't tell from experience, but from what I've read, the 8bit+AFRC doesn't provide any practical improvement over straight up 8bit for the non-professional user. But it's certainly not a bad thing, aside from slight input lag that I doubt anyone would notice in regular usage. And, as far as an upgrade over the Dell, I was in the exact situation. I discovered this thread shortly after purchasing the U2412M. I made the switch to the Q270IPSB Lite and in my opinion, it was worth it. Definitely consider the Shimian despite the (smallish) risk. It's an unambiguous upgrade.


thank you







+rep, any experience about console gaming?


----------



## Monocog007

Well as we all know, the stand for these monitors suck. So i planned on making a custom stand made of black walnut and a universal VESA mount for my Achieva Shimian. If i do indeed make it, i will be producing a build log for the stand.


----------



## crowat

Just placed an order with TA_Planet. I prefered the FedEx shipping option and I liked the volume of reviews and the seller's overall rating.

I am kinda getting the impression that most of these re-sellers just pass on the order and shipping information to a central warehouse. So in fact most of us are getting monitors from the same place... Who knows maybe I am wrong we will see.

~$350 for an x1440 IPS is a steal and bordering a reasonable gamble.


----------



## RJ_985

I found this website selling the Adapter ("For EFL-2202W") thats $123.99 on ebay for those interested.
Same model for $27.06 + shipping
http://laptopbattery-hp.com/ac-adapter-24v-5a-for-efl2202w-effinet-lcd-monitor-fy2405000-p-9178.html

Shipping might take awhile but its a proven adapter.


----------



## mk_ln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowat*
> 
> Just placed an order with TA_Planet. I prefered the FedEx shipping option and I liked the volume of reviews and the seller's overall rating.
> I am kinda getting the impression that *most of these re-sellers just pass on the order and shipping information to a central warehouse. So in fact most of us are getting monitors from the same place*... Who knows maybe I am wrong we will see.
> ~$350 for an x1440 IPS is a steal and bordering a reasonable gamble.


without seeing the addresses of the senders on the boxes, i would still have to disagree with the bold section as the packages seemed to be packaged quite differently from seller to seller.


----------



## crowat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk_ln*
> 
> without seeing the addresses of the senders on the boxes, i would still have to disagree with the bold section as the packages seemed to be packaged quite differently from seller to seller.


Sorry if that came across differently, I was just making a general assumption not stating facts. My company ships UPS, FedEd, and USPS depending on what the customer asks/pays for. Some shipping methods require different packaging to get certain rates.

Just seems that there have been a couple of people whose monitors were marked as shipped but no tracking information was provided. When the seller was asked why was that the case I remember that at least one of them said that they mark the item as shipped when they pass on the shipping information.


----------



## Odilepont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowat*
> 
> Sorry if that came across differently, I was just making a general assumption not stating facts. My company ships UPS, FedEd, and USPS depending on what the customer asks/pays for. Some shipping methods require different packaging to get certain rates.
> Just seems that there have been a couple of people whose monitors were marked as shipped but no tracking information was provided. When the seller was asked why was that the case I remember that at least one of them said that they mark the item as shipped when they pass on the shipping information.


I think that information is passed on to the staff by the guy that handles the eBay account.


----------



## crowat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odilepont*
> 
> I think that information is passed on to the staff by the guy that handles the eBay account.


Could be. I am too lazy to troll back 100 pages for the post.







Also, being that English is not their primary language, at times it is hard to get a clear understanding from the seller's responses.

Would that be against eBay policy though? To mark something as shipped when you actually haven't shipped it yet (note I interpret you as your organization even if you are a one man show or a giant corp)?

I still think that it would be a lot funnier if we are all getting the monitors from the same warehouse/distributor just going through different sales guys.


----------



## Odilepont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowat*
> 
> Would that be against eBay policy though?


http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/shipping/trackeverypackage.html
5th one down.

I guess it's just how they deal with marking the purchases, it's not completely truthful then.

I doubt there's anything illegal about it but I can understand it's a little annoying.
Maybe message the person that marks the purchases like this and tell him to change the way he does it.

Just so the people that order from him in the future really know when an item is shipped and a tracking number is ready.


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> thank you +rep, any experience about console gaming?


Not me, sorry.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I think the hate for the Shimian stand is a little exaggerated. While it isn't something like those sexy glass ones you get with a Samsung HDTV, I've definitely seen worse.


----------



## tbadiuk

I have a Catleap (lite version, without tempered glass) that I'm considering selling. It has *no dead/stuck pixels*. I was very lucky it seems, not a single dead or stuck pixel.

After using a monitor with AG coating for the last 4 years, I'm not sure if I can live with this glossy thing. Picture is much nicer, but the reflections in my current room have me wanting to put up blinds, or get a DEL model with ag coating.

Anyone interested? Not looking to take a bath on it given it's literally got no dead/stuck pixels. Oh, payment would be through paypal, shipping would be via FedEx ground, and I'd ship from my home here in Canada. For feedback, I've got 10+ years of feedback history on paypal which you should be able to see before sending payment.

Edit: If you have a catleap with a matte screen, I'd be very interested in trading too.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Remix65

i can get 2 catleaps from this forum from the ones that are disappointed by them. then get a nicer one for the middle. i might even consider getting ones with messed up pixels because i dont care too much for the quality of the 2nd and 3rd monitors.

but my budget for all would be around $900 shipped. i'm also considering just asking the korean guys for a paypal invoice of $900.


----------



## miami33019

Hi,

One of my two Welltronics WTS-2405W power supplies is DOA. Did you figure out a solution?

May thanks!


----------



## Remix65

i would contact supplier..


----------



## Lulabby

Hi guys,

Can anyone please help. I received the Achieva Shimian lite today and tried to connect it from my laptop (AMD card) with a HDMI to DVI cable and the monitor will not turn on. First, I didn't press the power button so the small led light at the front was blinking blue, then I pressed the power button at the back and the led was solid red.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone please help. I received the Achieva Shimian lite today and tried to connect it from my laptop (AMD card) with a HDMI to DVI cable and the monitor will not turn on. First, I didn't press the power button so the small led light at the front was blinking blue, then I pressed the power button at the back and the led was solid red.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I'm not 100% sure, but I'm almost positive that's the same problem others have had. It's a symptom of the power adapter dying. Someone linked one earlier that was like $20-30 I think.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I'm almost positive that's the same problem others have had. It's a symptom of the power adapter dying. Someone linked one earlier that was like $20-30 I think.
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Hi.

Thanks for your help. So what should I do now, buy a new adapter? FYI, I live in Australia.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I'm almost positive that's the same problem others have had. It's a symptom of the power adapter dying. Someone linked one earlier that was like $20-30 I think.
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Thanks for your help. So what should I do now, buy a new adapter? FYI, I live in Australia.
Click to expand...

Wait until one of the more helpful people in this thread come in.

Didn't you mention that you used a hdmi to DVI adapter? That might also be the issue since it might not support 2560x1440. Can you test the monitor on a computer with a real dual-DVI plug?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lulabby

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Wait until one of the more helpful people in this thread come in.
> Didn't you mention that you used a hdmi to DVI adapter? That might also be the issue since it might not support 2560x1440. Can you test the monitor on a computer with a real dual-DVI plug?
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Thanks Jesus. Atm i can think of any where I can test with a desktop as I am international student in Au so not many friends. I tried on a friend's laptop with an Intel video card and it didnt not turn on neither. Both laptop in the control panel can see the monitor as QH270. Will wait for more suggestions


----------



## kevinsbane

I would say it's the HDMI port, as it may not support HDMI 1.4. And I don't suppose that even if it did, your adapter supports a conversion from HDMI 1.4 -> DL-DVI.


----------



## Otbreaker

HDMI v1.3 supports 2560x1600p75

PASSIVE adaptors HDMI -> DL-DVI = MAX 1920x1080p60 / 5-10€
ACTIVE adaptors HDMI -> DL-DVI = MAX 2560x1600p75 / 80-120€


----------



## Lulabby

Hi,

FYI, I use a Sony Vaio, read the manual it says the HDMI port is 1.3 and support max 1900*1200. I actually bought a cable with a HDMI one tale and DVI another tale. So as you said it is because the cable, should I go and buy an adapter or a new hdmi-dvi cable instead? I am kinda lost why it does not work.

With the active adapter, can you please help to post the link? Beside this, Vidock is my only other option to get the 2560x1440 right?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## crowat

Well my monitor is on it's way to me. Not bad shipping turnaround from TA_Panel. I ordered from him as I liked his seller feedback and the fact that he was using FedEx.

I ordered on Thursday afternoon my time (was probably 2-3 AM Friday in Korea) and I received my tracking notification around 1AM Friday my time (2-3 PM Friday Korean time). So they shipped the monitor on the same day they got the order.

I ordered the [QH270-Lite] Achieva ShiMian 27". Should be interesting to see if there is any hidden stock of the OC monitors. Especially, if some re-sellers in Korea had a significant stock and only started selling them once they heard that the whole thing took off.

It is really nuts to see the price of these going down so fast. In a month the prices went from ~$420 to


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

OC PCBs status updated in OP on the Catleap Club thread.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Got a Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE and it was in perfect condition, no dead pixels, and absolutely breathtaking. The resolution is so amazing, that having to go to work and use dual 1280x1024 monitors @ 19" is difficult.


----------



## Otbreaker

Can someone with a 2560x1440 IPS Monitor write the last black number they see in this test?
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> Can someone with a 2560x1440 IPS Monitor write the last black number they see in this test?
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


You mean square I assume. I can see to #1 on both my OC and non-OC Catleaps.


----------



## Niko-Time

I can see to square number 1 one my crappy dell laptop, so I'm not sure how much that is to do with the screen quality or your eyesight...


----------



## Otbreaker

OMG you all can see the differences between the number 1 and the number 2 square.







I really need a new Monitor i can only see the differences between the number 20 and number 25 square i know my Monitor was broken (contrast) but this is bad.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> Hi,
> FYI, I use a Sony Vaio, read the manual it says the HDMI port is 1.3 and support max 1900*1200. I actually bought a cable with a HDMI one tale and DVI another tale. So as you said it is because the cable, should I go and buy an adapter or a new hdmi-dvi cable instead? I am kinda lost why it does not work.
> With the active adapter, can you please help to post the link? Beside this, Vidock is my only other option to get the 2560x1440 right?
> Thanks a lot.


Umm, I'm not sure you'll be able to do it. I've never heard of HDMI to DL-DVI working (not my area of expertise, I hate adapters in general).


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> Hi,
> FYI, I use a Sony Vaio, read the manual it says the HDMI port is 1.3 and support max 1900*1200. I actually bought a cable with a HDMI one tale and DVI another tale. So as you said it is because the cable, should I go and buy an adapter or a new hdmi-dvi cable instead? I am kinda lost why it does not work.
> With the active adapter, can you please help to post the link? Beside this, Vidock is my only other option to get the 2560x1440 right?
> Thanks a lot.


There isn't an active HDMI -> DL-DVI adapter. There's a displayport -> DL-DVI adapter. Unfortunately it doesn't seem like your Vaio can run the Shimian without a docking port. It doesn't have the required bandwidth through HDMI and it seems something prevents scaling from happening.


----------



## Otbreaker

Did someone get this Monitor to work with a HDMI to DVI adapter on 1920x1080p or 2560x1440p? My Laptop has no DVI only VGA and HDMI.


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> OMG you all can see the differences between the number 1 and the number 2 square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need a new Monitor i can only see the differences between the number 20 and number 25 square i know my Monitor was broken (contrast) but this is bad.


That test is for brightness and something is extremely jacked up with your monitor, its settings, or your video card's control panel if you can't see anymore than what you're seeing. Even this crappy, worn-out 930b with a TN panel can show down to box 2 (2%). Your contrast and gamma are also probably way off.


----------



## jakemfbacon

hey guys so I only got to page 54 lol... But I really want to order one of these monitors.. so is the verdict still that they are a good purchase? Which one exactly is the one with tempered glass and which sellers are ok to buy from? Was shipping free??? Let me know also it seems like the price of these monitors has gone down a little?


----------



## Otbreaker

Are you sure you have the right DVI-D connector it should look like this:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0039O0KKE/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> Are you sure you have the right DVI-D connector it should look like this:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0039O0KKE/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0


Hi Otbreaker,

I have the cable looks like this:

http://www.tvcables.co.uk/images//items/3m-hdmi-to-dvi-cable.jpg

And I am confused when the monitor is on, when the led light at the front is blinking blue or when it is solid red (after I press the round button at the back)? Both cases my laptop can see the monitor.

Thank you


----------



## Otbreaker

This cable looks alright this should normally work with 1920x1080p60 strang strang.


----------



## Mygaffer

I got my Catleap Q270 in today and overall it is a good monitor.

Doesn't have the color gamut my Dell UltraSharp has and it suffers from some banding issues but I had zero stuck or dead pixels and overall the screen looks good. One good thing about it is that the response time is much better than my 3007wfp-HC, great for FPS.

I've got an adapter coming in the mail so I can use both of them with my 6950.

Overall I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## sinter

@jakemfbacon
It's already Saturday afternoon in Korea.
I ordered mine from dream-seller on a Thursday at around 4PM Korean time. It was marked as shipped on the next Monday and got tracking number a day later.


----------



## Anthos

I 've read quite a lot about this monitors and i am ready to pull the trigger i just have some questions i need to make before just to be sure.

My gpu is a gigabyte 8800gts 320mb. A review site stated that it's a dvi-i dual link. (i checked it last night but i don't remember by memory right now and i am not at home to check it out). It should be compatible right?

also obviously the card will be very weak for gaming on it. so i will probably be playing at 720p which is 1/4th of the native resolution. Will it be ok? I know the screens have no scaler so the image i assume would be streched covering the whole screen right? how would the image look at a such lower resolution? too blurry?

some people also said that their screen doesn't show anything during bios boot up. is there a definite answer why it happens to some people? can this be fixed somehow? Because you know booting into bios is usually very very handy in case something goes wrong with windows or for changing some stuff.

Some sellers offer some of their screens in separate listings with "pixel perfect" option. Has anyone gotten any of those? I am thinking about it because I am kinda anal about this kind of things but they are offered only for catleap models and I would kinda prefer an achieva or a crossover.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## x_HackMan

Clicked On the Topic And got this

Link

Ignored it Anyway Just wanted to let you guys know


----------



## borandi

Set my Catleap up today. Well pleased. It's going to be used as a monitor so I can review hardware at 2560x1440, not as a constant work machine (so it doesn't matter that it's 2ft above my eyeline!)










Looks like one dead pixel near the bottom. Have been able to get into BIOSes with Intel HD graphics, 5850s, 580s and will try 7970s later. Just hold down Del as the PC boots up


----------



## TriWheel

Looking at that picture, I know you don't own any cats.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriWheel*
> 
> Looking at that picture, I know you don't own any cats.


I have one. She's really dumb but knows not to walk on my desk.


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Well as we all know, the stand for these monitors suck. So i planned on making a custom stand made of black walnut and a universal VESA mount for my Achieva Shimian. If i do indeed make it, i will be producing a build log for the stand.


Sick. Can't wait!


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Can anyone please help. I received the Achieva Shimian lite today and tried to connect it from my laptop (AMD card) with a HDMI to DVI cable and the monitor will not turn on. First, I didn't press the power button so the small led light at the front was blinking blue, then I pressed the power button at the back and the led was solid red.
> Thanks a lot.


Are you plugging into a naked wall outlet or a surge protector? I had a very similar issue that went away after plugging into the wall. It was an issue with the power conversion. Fancier surge protectors regulate output very strictly, and the a/c adapters that come with these monitors need to pull unregulated power to convert properly. My power brick is running perfectly, hardly even warm, which tells me it can handle the Asia/NA difference just fine. If you haven't plugged it straight into an outlet, it's worth a shot.


----------



## omyg

which monitor can you recommend if I don't need huge mirror on my desk?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Samsung S27A850D. All of these new displays are glossy


----------



## Stab

Guys I am trying to figure out for some time now which monitor I should get, but I just can't decide









The options are

-PCBANK 3VIEW PB2700
-Catleap Q270
-Crossover 27Q
-Achieva QH270

They all use the same panel right?

But I read on this forum that the PCBANK has the best colors, but for me the ugliest / worst design. The Crossover seems to me the most solid build, of metal in stead of plastic and has the best stand.
About the other two I do not know anything that stand out for better or worse.

-Is the input lag on all monitors the same? (zero?!)
-Do all the monitors have an equal chance of having dead / stuck pixels / backlight defects?

Could someone just make it easier for me? The small price differences dont matter, I just want the highest chance of receiving a monitor in the best possible state









Bonus question -> Did someone from West - Europe (preferable Netherlands) order a monitor? I would like to know how it went with customs and how long it toke and how much money it cost









Thank you guys so much. It's a hard choice


----------



## Smo

I'm massively tempted by the Yamakasi Q270 - to the current owners, is the 6ms response time noticable? I'm a huge FPS fan and it'll ruin the experience for me if they feel sluggish at all.


----------



## sp27

For those trying to decide on monitor there is currently an ebay seller with Achieva Shimian HQ270-Lite for $335 with free fedex shipping. I was about to buy the Crossover for $400 but decided that Shimian for $335 was better value.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp27*
> 
> For those trying to decide on monitor there is currently an ebay seller with Achieva Shimian HQ270-Lite for $335 with free fedex shipping. I was about to buy the Crossover for $400 but decided that Shimian for $335 was better value.


$335 is an amazing price for such a nice monitor. You really cant go wrong with that.


----------



## Humafold

You guys are killing me. I have a Planar 1080p 120hz, but I'm thinking of going 1440p IPS.


----------



## TriWheel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I'm massively tempted by the Yamakasi Q270 - to the current owners, is the 6ms response time noticable? I'm a huge FPS fan and it'll ruin the experience for me if they feel sluggish at all.


I am coming from fairly new "5 ms" samsung TN panels (in eyefinity), nothing special, and this Shimian feels much less sluggish. Of course, I gain a lot of fps, but I still think this panel feels a lot closer to a true replacement for a Trinitron CRT.


----------



## Otbreaker

TriWheel could you do a video of your new Samsung TN and IPS side by side an run a video and the Screen saver Ribbons.
I really want to see the quality difference against a new TN and IPS.


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> TriWheel could you do a video of your new Samsung TN and IPS side by side an run a video and the Screen saver Ribbons.
> I really want to see the quality difference against a new TN and IPS.


There were several posts made over at [H] about why you're not going to see what you want to from a video. They're going to tell you the same things here. At best a video will show backlight bleed and gamma shifts from viewing angle changes and they are going to be extremely exaggerated because people either don't know how to set their cameras properly or the cameras are incapable of showing a realistic representation of what's going on. In addition to that, your current monitor/video card/OS settings are going to alter what's being shown. Even on an accurate and calibrated monitor, pictures and videos that have been uploaded will look different than they do to the person that provided them. You're not wanting to see images or video of backlight bleed and gamma shifts though. You're expecting to be able to see quality variances that are not going to translate well to video much less video you are going to watch on a poorly setup monitor of lesser quality.

What you need to do is go look at any given 2560x1440 monitor in person and then at any given TN panel. I can save you some time though:

S-IPS>e-IPS>A-MVA>S-PVA>everything else>TN

You can rearrange S-IPS, e-IPS, and A-MVA depending on what you want out of a display and can afford to spend.

e.g. If you want black levels above all else then A-MVA is at the top of the food chain.

e.g. If you want an IPS panel and can not afford a S-IPS, then e-IPS jumps to the top of the food chain.

There are even cases where some people will put 120 Hz TN panels at the top of the food chain.


----------



## Otbreaker

Yes i know that you can't see the quality of a Monitor in a video but i would like to see the difference between an new TN and ISP Monitor.
I would buy a Koran IPS Monitor but i have 2 issus one is that the cheap model has no HDMI and none of them have an color settings menu.
I'm looking for a allrounder Monitor so it's not easy coming from a CRT and choosing what to buy they all have some problems that CRT don't have so i'm inbetwon 3 Monitors (An Koran IPS Monitor) (Samsung S27B370H) (Panasonic Viera TX-P42U30E) So i need to choose what the best deal is for me.


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> Yes i know that you can't see the quality of a Monitor in a video but i would like to see the difference between an new TN and ISP Monitor.


Well take a look at any TN panel. Notice how the contrast and colors shift drastically as you look up and down/side to side. IPS will be uniform, this is great for people who desire color accuracy for their work. To top it off there arent any TN panels at this high of a resolution anyway.


----------



## Otbreaker

The Samsung S27B370H has a good viewing angle and im also sitting in front of the Monitor so viewing angle should not be a problem and the high resolution is also not important to me but if new.
So the really important factor to me is image quality is an IPS really a lot better then a new TN or are people simply comparing there old TN Monitor vs a new IPS Monitor like the youtube people do.


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> The Samsung S27B370H has a good viewing angle and im sitting also in front of the Monitor so viewing angle should not be a problem for me and the high resolution is also not really important to me.


If you think a TN panel has good viewing angles, you need to go look at a VA and IPS panel.

On another note, if you don't have complaints with your current monitor and don't care about high resolution, why on Earth are you even looking at other monitors especially one that is 2560x1440?


----------



## Otbreaker

My current CRT monitor is dying that's way i'm looling for a new one.
This Koran IPS monitor is the cheapest IPS i found but i want to be sure if IPS has really a lot better picture quality against a new TN Monitor.


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otbreaker*
> 
> My current CRT monitor is dying that's way i'm looling for a new one.
> This Koran IPS monitor is the cheapest IPS i found but i want to be sure if IPS has really a lot better picture quality against a new TN Monitor.


There are cheaper e-IPS displays but it really just depends on where you are geographically. This is by far the cheapest 2560x1440 S-IPS display though. IPS and VA are really something you need to see in person. You can go look at anything with an 1920x1080 IPS panel and get a general idea of what you will be seeing when it comes to viewing angles and possibly what flashlighting, clouding, and backlight bleed look like. Anything on display will likely have the worst possible settings when it comes to brightness, contrast, colours, etc. though as displays are meant to catch your attention with "look how bright and oversaturated I am" so use caution when judging those factors. A lot of stuff on display in a store can look very similar because of the way the retail lighting is combined with improper settings on the displays. Pretty much everything will change when you see it in your actual setting and that's why people tend to do returns on items even if they are free of defects.


----------



## soar

Does anyone know if the Shimian QH270 and the Catleap Q270 would work with a mac? I have both a new 2011 Mac Mini and an older 2008 Macbook Pro. I know the graphics cards will support the 2560x1440 resolution with Dual-link DVI Support, I just don't know if there are other factors that may prevent the mac from running with these monitors.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soar*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Shimian QH270 and the Catleap Q270 would work with a mac? I have both a new 2011 Mac Mini and an older 2008 Macbook Pro. I know the graphics cards will support the 2560x1440 resolution with Dual-link DVI Support, I just don't know if there are other factors that may prevent the mac from running with these monitors.


If they support the resolution, I don't see why they wouldn't. It's just a monitor after all









Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## gc86

So from what i've been reading, the catleaps no longer OC to 97hz and are also in the low 300s now with shipping.

Do any variations of this monitor OC now? or are they all being made with the new PCB's

Sorry I can't read through all 300 pages to find the answer :\


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gc86*
> 
> So from what i've been reading, the catleaps no longer OC to 97hz and are also in the low 300s now with shipping.
> 
> Do any variations of this monitor OC now? or are they all being made with the new PCB's
> 
> Sorry I can't read through all 300 pages to find the answer :\


No worries, we don't really expect anyone to read all 300 pages









They stopped making the OC models in February. There are a couple still floating around in the stock, but it's very unlikely to get one.

There are a few of us trying to locate the PCBs to replace the current ones and get the OC back. The main problem is that the monitor manufacturers have said the old PCBs cost too much to produce.

Hope that helps









Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brien

If they aren't overclockable anymore, is it still a good buy?


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> If they aren't overclockable anymore, is it still a good buy?


$335 to $500 for a Korean 2560x1440 S-IPS with no anti-glare film with a warranty you can't really use (unless you pick up one from SquareTrade and they actuall cover it like they say they will after the manufacturer's 1 year warranty is up)

vs

$800 to $1000 for a domestic 2560x1440 S-IPS with anti-glare film and a warranty you can use (plus you can easily exchange/return it as needed)

Most people would say it's still worth it but that's for each of us to decide.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racer J*
> 
> $335 to $500 for a Korean 2560x1440 S-IPS with no anti-glare film with a warranty you can't really use (unless you pick up one from SquareTrade and they actuall cover it like they say they will after the manufacturer's 1 year warranty is up)
> vs
> $800 to $1000 for a domestic 2560x1440 S-IPS with anti-glare film and a warranty you can use (plus you can easily exchange/return it as needed)
> Most people would say it's still worth it but that's for each of us to decide.


Yeah, I'm reconsidering purchasing one. Probably gonna wait another month or two and pick up an HP ZR2740W for $679 no tax + free shipping. The monitor I was gonna buy off eBay was almost $400, and I'm willing to spend another $279 to have no dead/stuck pixels and a solid US warranty.


----------



## gc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> No worries, we don't really expect anyone to read all 300 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stopped making the OC models in February. There are a couple still floating around in the stock, but it's very unlikely to get one.
> There are a few of us trying to locate the PCBs to replace the current ones and get the OC back. The main problem is that the monitor manufacturers have said the old PCBs cost too much to produce.
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Helps much, thanks.

Anyways, I've heard the PCBANK PB2700 is of higher quality by a small margin but no one has tested it yet. I'm tempted to order it and see if it will OC


----------



## Phantom123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gc86*
> 
> Helps much, thanks.
> Anyways, I've heard the PCBANK PB2700 is of higher quality by a small margin but no one has tested it yet. I'm tempted to order it and see if it will OC


PCBanks don't overclock at all, I have one. Also the black bleed is somewhat higher than others ( at least for me).


----------



## illli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> If they aren't overclockable anymore, is it still a good buy?


yeah. plenty of people bought them before the revelation








think of o/c as icing on the cake









plus you'd need a beast of a system to get a steady 100+ on gaming at this resolution


----------



## teraflame

What is the color gamut of these monitors? Will they cover adobeRGB?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> You guys are killing me. I have a Planar 1080p 120hz, but I'm thinking of going 1440p IPS.


Lol, I have the same planar and was debating picking one of these up. I just don't think that I could go back to a 60hz display. If I knew that it would be overclockable I would pick one of these up in a heartbeat.


----------



## craptastic7

Anyone know which of the korean (crossover, shimian, catleap etc) monitors has the thinnest bezel? Im thinking about 3 for eyefinity to replace my aging 30in Apple cinema hd and would be most interested in the model that has the thinnest.


----------



## Druidje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> Anyone know which of the korean (crossover, shimian, catleap etc) monitors has the thinnest bezel? Im thinking about 3 for eyefinity to replace my aging 30in Apple cinema hd and would be most interested in the model that has the thinnest.


The Crossover, I think.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

i thought i couldnt go to 60hz either after my 120hz acer, but this resolution more than makes up for it


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> i thought i couldnt go to 60hz either after my 120hz acer, but this resolution more than makes up for it


yup kinda same boat. the resolution + colors =


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> What is the color gamut of these monitors? Will they cover adobeRGB?


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm



They do not cover AdobeRGB, but they get 77.2% of it. Randomly I stumbled across this the other night and remembered it just for you


----------



## crowat

Well my [QH270-Lite] Achieva is on the truck out for delivery! That's nuts considering it shipped around 1AM Friday EST (Friday afternoon in Korea).
Quote:


> I ordered on Thursday afternoon my time (was probably 2-3 AM Friday in Korea) and I received my tracking notification around 1AM Friday my time (2-3 PM Friday Korean time). So they shipped the monitor on the same day they got the order.


TA_Panel seems to be another seller with extremely fast shipping. Now I just have to hope that I can get home in time to catch the FedEx guy as it requires a signature. Worst case I will have it tomorrow.

Now to actually try and get something done at work today...


----------



## ectoplasmosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soar*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Shimian QH270 and the Catleap Q270 would work with a mac? I have both a new 2011 Mac Mini and an older 2008 Macbook Pro. I know the graphics cards will support the 2560x1440 resolution with Dual-link DVI Support, I just don't know if there are other factors that may prevent the mac from running with these monitors.


A dual-link DVI screen won't work without something like this: http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MB571Z/A

You can't use the HDMI port on the Mac Mini either as it won't do dual-link.


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowat*
> 
> Well my [QH270-Lite] Achieva is on the truck out for delivery! That's nuts considering it shipped around 1AM Friday EST (Friday afternoon in Korea).


did you buy from dreamseller? I ordered mine on thursday night and tracking info didnt even update until today - apparently its still in korea.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*


Dude.. I forsee a disastrous fall. Scary looking setup there.


----------



## Otbreaker

In a few months we see the news:

Man killed by Korean IPS Monitor.


----------



## teraflame

Can anyone recommend a wall mount?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Dude.. I forsee a disastrous fall. Scary looking setup there.


Haha he needs to rename his setup "The skull smasher"


----------



## crowat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Haha he needs to rename his setup "The skull smasher"


Wow, that is a scary setup. Isn't the stand already wobbly?

Seems that I missed my FedEx delivery guy...









Oh well, not a bad deal to have it tomorrow. Still nuts on the service. The thing came from Korea faster than most other deliveries...

Late Thursday order > at my doorstep mid-afternoon Monday... Doesn't seem like 3-5 business days.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowat*
> 
> Wow, that is a scary setup. Isn't the stand already wobbly?
> Seems that I missed my FedEx delivery guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, not a bad deal to have it tomorrow. Still nuts on the service. The thing came from Korea faster than most other deliveries...
> Late Thursday order > at my doorstep mid-afternoon Monday... Doesn't seem like 3-5 business days.


That is extremely fast. It took mine about 9 days! From Green sum.


----------



## Pinetree

Check out monoprice.com. Great prices, good selection.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Im sure its been answered... but i cant find it! What the difference between catleap, crossover, and achieva shimian??? Thanks!









PS: I want one with the highest hz!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Im sure its been answered... but i cant find it! What the difference between catleap, crossover, and achieva shimian??? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I want one with the highest hz!


The only difference is the stand as far as i know and the chances of you getting one that can OC is almost impossible.


----------



## soar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ectoplasmosis*
> 
> A dual-link DVI screen won't work without something like this: http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MB571Z/A
> You can't use the HDMI port on the Mac Mini either as it won't do dual-link.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> If they support the resolution, I don't see why they wouldn't. It's just a monitor after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's what I thought as well. Just wanted to confirm!

I am planning to order from ta_planet since he seems fairly well rated and has a good price. Will let folks here know how it goes!


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> The only difference is the stand as far as i know and the chances of you getting one that can OC is almost impossible.


The only way to get the higher hz is to OC? dang... I heard that it reduces the life span on them.


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> The only way to get the higher hz is to OC? dang... I heard that it reduces the life span on them.


No you can't OC even if you wanted to now. These monitors are using cheaper pcbs that wont let you.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> No you can't OC even if you wanted to now. These monitors are using cheaper pcbs that wont let you.


Really? Dang... how people pulling off 95 hz?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Really? Dang... how people pulling off 95 hz?


They got the earlier made models with different PCBs that they then overclocked to different amounts. They changed to a cheaper PCB that can't get past (last I read was 61 or 65Hz).


----------



## sj2026

Been following this thread for a long time and still haven't pulled the trigger! Finally decided to login to post a question to a topic someone would've mentioned by now.

Does anyone plan on using these screens for games like Diablo 3 or WOW? With D3 coming around the corner, this would be one reason for me to buy it. I'm just concerned about screen lag. But also if it will use native 2560 resolution. I suppose the video card that is being used will be a huge factor. I have a Radeon 6670 which is rated good for D3 but that could change going to a 2560 resolution. Comments anyone?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sj2026*
> 
> Been following this thread for a long time and still haven't pulled the trigger! Finally decided to login to post a question to a topic someone would've mentioned by now.
> Does anyone plan on using these screens for games like Diablo 3 or WOW? With D3 coming around the corner, this would be one reason for me to buy it. I'm just concerned about screen lag. But also if it will use native 2560 resolution. I suppose the video card that is being used will be a huge factor. I have a Radeon 6670 which is rated good for D3 but that could change going to a 2560 resolution. Comments anyone?


umm i play mostly fps's such as 1.6, CS:GO, Darkness 2, BF3 and I personally haven't noticed any difference coming of a pretty nice Samsung Bx2450.

But this resolution will butcher that card for any games imo.

Edit: Also Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Nubxandwich

Here's a link to a SC2 benchmark at Tom's running at ultra settings and at 2560x1440. SC2 and Blizz's other games aren't too terribly different in graphics demands, with WoW being the least demanding. You can find the 6670 at the bottom, and surprisingly, it pulls 30 fps. Tone it down from Ultra and I think any of Blizz's titles will play half decently on your 6670. Until you get the upgrade bug, that is...









And lag isn't really an issue. These screens are pretty snappy.

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/12-Starcraft-2-DirectX-11-C-Extreme,2966.html


----------



## frogdr

Hi everybody!

I have an Acer Aspire 7750G Laptop, wich integrates an AMD Radeon HD 6650m graphics card, with an HDMI interface. Doing some research, I found out that the HDMI interface can only output a max resolution of 1920x1200.

The technical specifications of the card state that the card's maximum supported resolution is 2560x1600, so the card is actually able to output this resolution. The problem is the HDMI interface. If the laptop had a DVI connector, theoretically there should be no problem.

So, the question is: do you guys think it would be possible to use the full resolution of 2560x1440 if I connect it to my laptop using a DVI-to-HDMI adaptor?

Thanks! Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogdr*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> I have an Acer Aspire 7750G Laptop, wich integrates an AMD Radeon HD 6650m graphics card, with an HDMI interface. Doing some research, I found out that the HDMI interface can only output a max resolution of 1920x1200.
> The technical specifications of the card state that the card's maximum supported resolution is 2560x1600, so the card is actually able to output this resolution. The problem is the HDMI interface. If the laptop had a DVI connector, theoretically there should be no problem.
> So, the question is: do you guys think it would be possible to use the full resolution of 2560x1440 if I connect it to my laptop using a DVI-to-HDMI adaptor?
> Thanks! Any help will be greatly appreciated!


Almost going to guarantee it won't, sorry :/


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogdr*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> I have an Acer Aspire 7750G Laptop, wich integrates an AMD Radeon HD 6650m graphics card, with an HDMI interface. Doing some research, I found out that the HDMI interface can only output a max resolution of 1920x1200.
> The technical specifications of the card state that the card's maximum supported resolution is 2560x1600, so the card is actually able to output this resolution. The problem is the HDMI interface. If the laptop had a DVI connector, theoretically there should be no problem.
> So, the question is: do you guys think it would be possible to use the full resolution of 2560x1440 if I connect it to my laptop using a DVI-to-HDMI adaptor?
> Thanks! Any help will be greatly appreciated!


Be careful with the ATI card. I have a Sony Vaio with HD 5650 and it cannot output the signal from HDMI to DVI using a convert cable. I just ordered an hdmi-dvi adapter to try and I will let you know the result when I get it.

Cheers.


----------



## frogdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> Be careful with the ATI card. I have a Sony Vaio with HD 5650 and it cannot output the signal from HDMI to DVI using a convert cable. I just ordered an hdmi-dvi adapter to try and I will let you know the result when I get it.
> Cheers.


Ok, yes please, let me know whether this worked for you or not. If you got it working, then it should be the same for my laptop. If it didn't work for you, then I don't think it would work for mine neither.

So please, keep me updated! Thans!


----------



## KaRLiToS

It will not work because HDMI have a max resolution up to 1920*1200.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> umm i play mostly fps's such as 1.6, CS:GO, Darkness 2, BF3 and I personally haven't noticed any difference coming of a pretty nice Samsung Bx2450.
> But this resolution will butcher that card for any games imo.
> Edit: Also Welcome to OCN!


You have the beta of CS:GO ?? You lucky bastard









I really want to play that game.

Can you please tell what frames per second you get on native resolution and with which hardware?
Thanks man!


----------



## frogdr

HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 support 2560x1600, and even bigger resolutions:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Version_1.3

Now, I think I just might have answered myself. I'll have to check whether the HDMI port I have is v1.3 or v1.4.

Now, if it is, how likely you guys think would it be that I would be able to have this resolution with an HDMI-DVI adapter?


----------



## CharlesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogdr*
> 
> HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 support 2560x1600, and even bigger resolutions:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Version_1.3
> Now, I think I just might have answered myself. I'll have to check whether the HDMI port I have is v1.3 or v1.4.
> Now, if it is, how likely you guys think would it be that I would be able to have this resolution with an HDMI-DVI adapter?


quoted from the same page :
Quote:


> Type A
> Nineteen pins, with bandwidth to support all SDTV, EDTV and HDTV modes.[4] The plug (male) connector outside dimensions are 13.9 mm × 4.45 mm and the receptacle (female) connector inside dimensions are 14 mm × 4.55 mm.[54] *Type A is electrically compatible with single-link DVI-D*.[55]
> Type B
> This connector (21.2 mm × 4.45 mm) has 29 pins and can carry double the video bandwidth of type A, for use with very high-resolution future displays such as WQUXGA (3,840×2,400).[55][56] *Type B is electrically compatible with dual-link DVI-D, but has not yet been used in any products.*[55][57]


Electricaly not compatible means it needs an *active* adapter. The same way DP is not electricaly compatible with dual-link DVI and thus needs an active adapter like this :amazon

The problem here is that I don't think *active* HDMI type A to dvi adapter exists

edit : and type A and type B are not physically compatible (







), I think that's why type B are not really used.


----------



## jta98z

Do all the shimians suffer from the buzzing? I have heard a few people who complained of this which kinda freaked me out. Has anyone gotten one that didn't buzz?


----------



## frogdr

So... what does that mean??? You think it won't be possible?

I would say that if the HDMI standard supports 2560x1440 and bigger, there should be a pretty standard way of converting between HDMI and DVI... that's what seems most logic to me.

My graphics card does support this resolution. The bottleneck would be the HDMI port. But, if I have a HDMI 1.4 port, I understand that such a bottleneck wouldn't exist. This means that I will have to find an adaptor that converts from HDMI to dual-link DVI.

The thing is, I've been googling a bit, and I can't seem to find wether my Acer Aspire 7750G has HDMI 1.4 or not.

You guys know some way to check my HDMI port version?


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogdr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... what does that mean??? You think it won't be possible?
> I would say that if the HDMI standard supports 2560x1440 and bigger, there should be a pretty standard way of converting between HDMI and DVI... that's what seems most logic to me.
> My graphics card does support this resolution. The bottleneck would be the HDMI port. But, if I have a HDMI 1.4 port, I understand that such a bottleneck wouldn't exist. This means that I will have to find an adaptor that converts from HDMI to dual-link DVI.
> The thing is, I've been googling a bit, and I can't seem to find wether my Acer Aspire 7750G has HDMI 1.4 or not.
> You guys know some way to check my HDMI port version?


You can check on the laptop's manual or in the specification of the ATI video card on ATI website


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogdr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... what does that mean??? You think it won't be possible?
> I would say that if the HDMI standard supports 2560x1440 and bigger, there should be a pretty standard way of converting between HDMI and DVI... that's what seems most logic to me.
> My graphics card does support this resolution. The bottleneck would be the HDMI port. But, if I have a HDMI 1.4 port, I understand that such a bottleneck wouldn't exist. This means that I will have to find an adaptor that converts from HDMI to dual-link DVI.
> The thing is, I've been googling a bit, and I can't seem to find wether my Acer Aspire 7750G has HDMI 1.4 or not.
> You guys know some way to check my HDMI port version?


The HDMI port that supports 1440p requires a physically different port. HDMI 1.4 technically supports it, but without the right connector, it simply won't work.

Think of it this way... you need a DL-HDMI port, which is the Type B connector CharlesK referred to. If you can plug in a regular HDMI cable into your HDMI port, you do not have a DL-HDMI port... therefore, even if your video card supports HDMI 1.4, it doesn't have the physical connection required to output a DL-HDMI signal.


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> quoted from the same page :
> Electricaly not compatible means it needs an *active* adapter. The same way DP is not electricaly compatible with dual-link DVI and thus needs an active adapter like this :amazon
> The problem here is that I don't think *active* HDMI type A to dvi adapter exists
> edit : and type A and type B are not physically compatible (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I think that's why type B are not really used.


Hi, so will it even work with 1920*1080 from HDMI to DVI?

Thanks


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> quoted from the same page :
> Electricaly not compatible means it needs an *active* adapter. The same way DP is not electricaly compatible with dual-link DVI and thus needs an active adapter like this :amazon
> The problem here is that I don't think *active* HDMI type A to dvi adapter exists
> edit : and type A and type B are not physically compatible (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I think that's why type B are not really used.


Hmm, I don't think an Active HDMI-A to DL-DVI adapter is even electrically possible. It would be like trying to convert a SL-DVI port to a DL-DVI port.


----------



## Nocturin

Yes. To both the posts above me.
Why would you want to go HDMI to DVI though, not just DVI to DVI?
---

Can you guys link me your sources on the type a vs type b stuff? I work with TVs and that's hella interesting.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yes. To both the posts above me.
> Why would you want to go HDMI to DVI though, not just DVI to DVI?
> ---
> Can you guys link me your sources on the type a vs type b stuff? I work with TVs and that's hella interesting.


Wikipedia


----------



## frogdr

Ok, so it seems that if I want a resolution higher than 1920x1200 through my HDMI connection, I will need a monitor that has a HDMI port. No conversion between HDMI and DVI is possible in resolutions above 1920x1200.

Oh well! Well, at least I didn't buy the monitor to found out later that I was not getting the full resolution.

Thank you all guys for your help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## frogdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Wikipedia


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yes. To both the posts above me.
> Why would you want to go HDMI to DVI though, not just DVI to DVI?
> ---
> Can you guys link me your sources on the type a vs type b stuff? I work with TVs and that's hella interesting.


I want to convert from HDMI to DVI because my laptop has a VGA and an HDMI port, and these 27" monitors only have DVI connections.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogdr*
> 
> Ok, so it seems that if I want a resolution higher than 1920x1200 through my HDMI connection, I will need a monitor that has a HDMI port. No conversion between HDMI and DVI is possible in resolutions above 1920x1200.
> Oh well! Well, at least I didn't buy the monitor to found out later that I was not getting the full resolution.
> Thank you all guys for your help. I really appreciate it!


No, you will almost 100% be garunteed to be *unable* to run one of these at full resolution through HDMI. It's a generalization that will be proved to be wrong in the future, but at the moment, I would say _HDMI cannot run these monitors at 1440p_, regardless of whatever the specs of HDMI say. No currently available HDMI port is the right _kind_ of HDMI port.

As to your previous post, according to the specs, you will be unable to run this monitor off of your laptop, period.

Now, to temper that stance, at least one user has reported running his VGA capable Shimian/Catleap/dunrememberwhichmodel via the VGA port on his laptop.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> No, you will almost 100% be garunteed to be *unable* to run one of these at full resolution through HDMI. It's a generalization that will be proved to be wrong in the future, but at the moment, I would say _HDMI cannot run these monitors at 1440p_, regardless of whatever the specs of HDMI say. No currently available HDMI port is the right _kind_ of HDMI port.
> As to your previous post, according to the specs, you will be unable to run this monitor off of your laptop, period.
> Now, to temper that stance, at least one user has reported running his VGA capable Shimian/Catleap/dunrememberwhichmodel via the VGA port on his laptop.


Just out of curiosity, have you been able to test this?

I'm confused because and HDMI(1.4) cable and ports can support a 3D signal, which is about 1/3 more bandwidth when using [email protected] than no 3D @ 1080p, and the Wikipedia article didn't help much.


----------



## CharlesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> Do all the shimians suffer from the buzzing? I have heard a few people who complained of this which kinda freaked me out. Has anyone gotten one that didn't buzz?


Mine was buzzing, some people reported that too, and other ones that it doesn't.

Either way, there is a fix for that, the most difficult part is disassembling the monitor : link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> Hi, so will it even work with 1920*1080 from HDMI to DVI?
> Thanks


Someone corrects me if I'm wrong, but the fact that theses monitors don't have a scaler means they need to receive a 2560*1440 signal to work and nothing else, after that, the graphic card is free to scale the resolution to whatever it can as long as the signal emitted is 2560x1440.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> *The HDMI port that supports 1440p requires a physically different por*t. HDMI 1.4 technically supports it, but without the right connector, it simply won't work.
> Think of it this way... you need a DL-HDMI port, which is the Type B connector CharlesK referred to. If you can plug in a regular HDMI cable into your HDMI port, you do not have a DL-HDMI port... therefore, even if your video card supports HDMI 1.4, it doesn't have the physical connection required to output a DL-HDMI signal.


No, *single link* HDMI does support a higher bandwidth than *single-link* DVI and that's the source of the problem, dvi can't handle the higher frequency of HDMI, so passive adapter (which are only capable of connect single-link to single-link interface) are only capable of the max bandwidth of single-link DVI


----------



## frogdr

You mean that the standard HDMI port doesn't support resolutions above 1200p?

By the way, there's a similar conversation going on here: http://superuser.com/questions/332099/does-a-hdmi-to-dvi-dual-link-adapter-exist-i-dont-care-about-the-price


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you been able to test this?
> I'm confused because and HDMI(1.4) cable and ports can support a 3D signal, which is about 1/3 more bandwidth when using [email protected] than no 3D @ 1080p, and the Wikipedia article didn't help much.


From wikipedia,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wikipedia*
> Type A
> Nineteen pins, with bandwidth to support all SDTV, EDTV and HDTV modes.[4] The plug (male) connector outside dimensions are 13.9 mm × 4.45 mm and the receptacle (female) connector inside dimensions are 14 mm × 4.55 mm. Type A is electrically compatible with single-link DVI-D.
> 
> Type B
> This connector (21.2 mm × 4.45 mm) has 29 pins and can carry double the video bandwidth of type A, for use with very high-resolution future displays such as WQUXGA (3,840×2,400).[55][56] *Type B is electrically compatible with dual-link DVI-D, but has not yet been used in any products.*


Bolded and underlined parts are where I took that. The type A and type B connectors are physically different sizes, with the Type A ~50% bigger than the Type A, with the extra lines in the Type B connectors. It seems to me that Type A = SL-DVI, and Type B = DL-DVI.

720p @120hz uses _less_ bandwidth than 1080p @60hz.
720*1280*120 = 110.6 million pixels per second
1080*1920*60 = 124.4 million pixels per second


----------



## Nocturin

I stand corrected. +rep to you sir!


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> No, HDMI does support a higher bandwidth than *DVI trough single-link* and that's the source of the problem, dvi can't handle the higher frequency of HDMI, so passive adapter (which are only capable of connect single-link to single-link interface) are only capable of the max bandwidth of single-link DVI


Hm. I did not know that.

Doesn't seem like the Dell U2711 and Dell U3011 support full resolution and refresh on their monitors using HDMI, although you can get around it by editing EDID values and such??


----------



## Nocturin

That you could probably poll an owners club to see if anyone's using HDMI instead of DL-DVI.


----------



## voklskier4452

Got my Catleap Q270SE in yesterday and got a chance to test it out late last night. The stand is absolute crap it wobbles at the slightest touch but I will be replacing that when I can. So far I haven't detected any dead or stuck pixels but I only played with the monitor for maybe 45 minutes. I do notice some light bleed but it is not severe. The setup was very easy and all I had to do was swap the power cable for a spare PSU cable. The supplied DL DVI is short and doesn't seem to be great quality so I will probably look into replacing that as well. Overall for $350 I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Stab

I would like to order a Crossover 27Q from DCsamsungMall, but it says it is included a free power adaptor for US & Canada. I do not need that adapter, as I live in Europe.
Did anyone order from him? And did you got the original Korean / European power supply also?

And what about Red-cap... He has the monitor even 20$ cheaper. How is he?

Do all the sellers mark the package as a gift?


----------



## Dental Decks

Are there concerns about these monitors not being compatible with future generation gpus? Since there are already current generation GPUs that are listed as unsupported.


----------



## Strategist86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Doesn't seem like the Dell U2711 and Dell U3011 support full resolution and refresh on their monitors using HDMI, although you can get around it by editing EDID values and such??


I have looked into this before for someone else... Dell monitor specifications suggest that their HDMI only allows you to run it at 1080p, but that is apparently only the case because Dell assumes that you would only use the HDMI connector with typical 1080p devices (playstation, xbox, cable box, etc). The HDMI connectors on the U2711/U3011 are actually capable of 1440p/1600p, and indeed with some modifications can be used that way... as has been done before. I remember that some googling into this before gave me some ready-made files for that purpose, so if you really want to know more, you should be able to find that as well.


----------



## Strategist86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dental Decks*
> 
> Are there concerns about these monitors not being compatible with future generation gpus? Since there are already current generation GPUs that are listed as unsupported.


The unsupported GPU's tend to be GPU's with VGA, Single Link-DVI, and HDMI connectors... which don't work with Dual-Link DVI monitors but also do not convert to Dual-Link DVI. Modern GPU's all have Dual Link DVI connectors (easy direct 1 on 1 connection) and display ports (which are the future... they can be converted to Dual-Link DVI just fine, although at a fairly high cost). In the future graphics cards will focus more and more on Display-Ports, but that won't make these monitors impossible to use... after that, we will most likely see the advance of Thunderbolt connectors... weather there will be converters to DL-DVI for that we will have to see, but that applies to all current monitors.


----------



## crowat

I can finally vote in for the post in the OP.

My Shimian came in today. It is perfect. No dead/stuck pixels to speak of.

The scary thing was that it made it here from Korea just in the monitor box. No bubble wrap or anything.









However my concerns were quickly cleared as the screen powered on and no dead pixels were noted. Now to try the to OC the monitor and to play some BF3!


----------



## Ravynmagi

I bought the QH270-IPSB last Thursday from Dream-Seller and it arrived today.

I picked this one mostly because it was the cheapest price and I kinda like that the stand (like the rectangle base more than the circle bases).

I had it shipped to work, so soon as it arrived I unpacked it and plugged it into my desktop. Looks absolutely perfect. No damage from shipping, no dead or stuck pixels. Just looks amazing, I'm so happy I got it.

The DL-DVI cable is kinda short, so I'm going to need to order a longer cable.

This is going to replace my ailing Dell 3007 monitor (it's having screen quality issues and out of warranty). It's a bit more noticeably smaller than I expected. Screen size is a little over 2 inches shorter and a little under 2 inches narrower. But I got the same 2560 horizontal pixels and am not giving up much vertical pixels and the PPI is a bit better. Not to mention this is LED and much cooler than my Dell, so I'm happy wit the trade off.


----------



## Drakenxile

quick question will a 5850 run 2 of these? i'll be upgrading to a GTX 680 4gb once they come out but for now just wanting to know


----------



## MessiDonna

Does anyone have a definitive answer on 8-bit/10-bit displays what models are / aren't 10-bit panels


----------



## Ravynmagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> quick question will a 5850 run 2 of these? i'll be upgrading to a GTX 680 4gb once they come out but for now just wanting to know


I've seen some 5850 specs mention that one DVI is dual link and the other DVI is single link. I wonder if a DVI to Displayport cable would work with the second monitor? Not sure.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

That monitor is so cool another reason i Love S.Korea ^_^


----------



## Drakenxile

Just splurged 1.5k and bought 4 crossovers from green-sum awaiting boxes impatiently


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MessiDonna*
> 
> Does anyone have a definitive answer on 8-bit/10-bit displays what models are / aren't 10-bit panels


Easy - all the low price ones are not 10bit - all 8-bit. The ones that are really expensive? Read the description I have seen one or two 10-bit here and there, but really I don't look for them.


----------



## hieuhef

Received mine today [ordered it on Sunday!] and it's about as good as it comes. No bleed, no dead/stuck pixels, and all for less than $360


----------



## lukaav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MessiDonna*
> 
> Does anyone have a definitive answer on 8-bit/10-bit displays what models are / aren't 10-bit panels


None of them are true 10-bit panels, either 8-bit or 8-bit with FRC.


----------



## xedni

Not sure if anyone can answer this, but would it be possible to use those color profiles for a CrossOver?

I'm extremely noob when it comes to calibrating monitors so I'm just not sure if those profiles are monitor specific or if they can be shared across different monitors!

Thanks guys


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xedni*
> 
> Not sure if anyone can answer this, but would it be possible to use those color profiles for a CrossOver?
> I'm extremely noob when it comes to calibrating monitors so I'm just not sure if those profiles are monitor specific or if they can be shared across different monitors!
> Thanks guys


Real talk, you can't calibrate properly like that anyway. All monitors will look different even with the same model, they need a hardware calibrator. Sounds like you aren't serious enough so I dont think it would matter for you.


----------



## xedni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> Real talk, you can't calibrate properly like that anyway. All monitors will look different even with the same model, they need a hardware calibrator. Sounds like you aren't serious enough so I dont think it would matter for you.


Ah, thanks for the response. I would say if I had one monitor, it wouldnt be that big of a deal, but I have two different monitors and the differences in colours just bug me a bit. I'm guessing I probably have to go the hardware calibration route.


----------



## Stab

Is the reponse time on the Catleap the same as on the Achieva Shimian?

Any other differences in build quality between those two, besides the stand?

Don't know which one to choose...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Reviews show the Shimian has better contrast and I think is mildly better in brightness, black level, uniformity, etc. Those could all be random, though.. but the Catleap definitely has worse contrast than the Crossover, 3view, and Shimian. Someone got a response from a seller of these monitors and they said the Shimian is a higher quality monitor than the Crossover, because it is an A- panel? Perhaps the Shimian has an A panel?


----------



## jta98z

Has anyone noticed whether there is a correlation between a particular seller and DOA/Faulty/Dead Pixels?

I was going to go with dcsamsungmall but idk now. I have seen a few report that he doesnt ship with good packaging and a few have had shipping damage. Also seemed to notice that most of the dust complaints were from him. Or is that just me? I seem to have heard good things from DreamSeller.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jta98z*
> 
> Has anyone noticed whether there is a correlation between a particular seller and DOA/Faulty/Dead Pixels?
> I was going to go with dcsamsungmall but idk now. I have seen a few report that he doesnt ship with good packaging and a few have had shipping damage. Also seemed to notice that most of the dust complaints were from him. Or is that just me? I seem to have heard good things from DreamSeller.


no its purely random.


----------



## Drakenxile

does anyone have a link to the power adapter that would work on these monitors


----------



## bavman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> does anyone have a link to the power adapter that would work on these monitors


I thought because it was a 2 part adapter you just needed to change the power cord from one that works with korean outlets to one thats compatible in the US. Like this:

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=computer+power+cable&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=6041403672854184266&sa=X&ei=U6x8T9yUCsW8tweb-vWFDQ&ved=0CJgBEPMCMAA


----------



## Stab

The plug type (c) in Korea is the same as in Europe so that shouldnt be a problem. But could it be a problem that their electronics are working at 60hz and in here it's 50 hz?

Thanks


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

What is the input range on the stock transformer?

Edit: It appears to only be rated for 240v. Are people just plugging a standard 120v line into the transformer?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> What is the input range on the stock transformer?
> Edit: It appears to only be rated for 240v. Are people just plugging a standard 120v line into the transformer?


It depends. Mine is rated for 110-240 V, 50-60 hz. Catleap ones have been shipping with those, although some people have gotten 240V only ones.


----------



## Drakenxile

i checked and the one that comes with the crossovers are rated for 240V only


----------



## SmaShTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Reviews show the Shimian has better contrast and I think is mildly better in brightness, black level, uniformity, etc. Those could all be random, though.. but the Catleap definitely has worse contrast than the Crossover, 3view, and Shimian. Someone got a response from a seller of these monitors and they said the Shimian is a higher quality monitor than the Crossover, because it is an A- panel? Perhaps the Shimian has an A panel?


Uh, no. Reviews show that the 3View is marginally better than the other 3 brands. The rest all got exactly the same score. They all use the same panel, and actually, the Catleap cas a lower defect rate based on the polls here at OCN.


----------



## Stab

I just pressed the buy-button on the Achieva lite version from DCsamsungMall... I have a PayPal account with a approved bank account, but the only option to pay was still credit card! Since I dont have one, I couldnt go further...

Then I found the same monitor from Red-Cap and even 30 dollar cheaper (total $329,95)... I tried it again and now I had the option of paying by bank transfer, trough paypal. Unfortunately this bank transfer is 'delayed' until 4-6 working days, so I will probably not have the monitor soon. Also PayPal screwed me 9 euro with their version of the Dollar to Euro conversion









Anyway, still a magnificient deal if the monitor works and has no damage. Thanks guys for all your replies until now. I will keep you updated once I receive the monitor!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmaShTr*
> 
> Uh, no. Reviews show that the 3View is marginally better than the other 3 brands. The rest all got exactly the same score. They all use the same panel, and actually, the Catleap cas a lower defect rate based on the polls here at OCN.


The score is obviously not an accurate representation of any sort. If you READ the reviews [crazy thought, I know] it is clear the Catleap scored lower overall. Why it ended up with a better score? Who knows. Different reviewer, most likely.


----------



## atmosfar

I don't think there's a difference between them worth squabbling about. How about you just have some tea and move on.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Playerwares reviews show us what some panels might be like.

I have a colourimeter and my crossover's maxium contrast is 830:1 vs their 1200:1, after calibration it falls to 700:1. The colour temperature on mine was 8600k compared to Playerwares which was close to 6500k. The gamma was close to the 2.22 standard on mine while Playerwares averaged 1.9.

Expect these types of variations since they are normal for LG IPS panels (especially amongst the 23" models) when buying and pick whichever one you can afford or like the looks off.


----------



## itrebla

Hey guys I'm just curious if the q270 i received recently is DOA. My monitor doesn't necessarily turn on. I press the power button, it makes a flash (white screen) and then it goes black again. THe indicator on the bottom right is constantly red except for the first few seconds when i turn the monitor on.
First of all, the power adapter i used to exchange is the one from my old PC so is that a reason why my monitor isnt working? I didn't buy any adapter and i basically tried sticking in any adapter that would fit into my outlet and the power block, which was from my old dell power plug
Also I'm using windows 8 and my gpu is the 7850. Do these have any correlation to my monitor not working? On the list my gpu isn't compatible.

Also I bought it from ebay and I'm new to the pc world and ebay so how do you necessarily return the item if it's broken? it says full return within 14 days and that i would be able to get my money back. Do i just email them first and ask for a refund? Please help me and thx so much. I'm freaking out what is going on.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this seller?


Off the top of my head, a few people have ordered from Red-Cap. I don't think there were any complaints.


----------



## smackmybishop

Alright just impulse bought the $329.95 Shimian from Red-Cap. Everything I buy from impulse usually results in horrible results so I need to prepare myself for dead pixels, customs fees, or the most likely result DOA.


----------



## Emtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itrebla*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just curious if the q270 i received recently is DOA. My monitor doesn't necessarily turn on. I press the power button, it makes a flash (white screen) and then it goes black again. THe indicator on the bottom right is constantly red except for the first few seconds when i turn the monitor on.
> First of all, the power adapter i used to exchange is the one from my old PC so is that a reason why my monitor isnt working? I didn't buy any adapter and i basically tried sticking in any adapter that would fit into my outlet and the power block, which was from my old dell power plug
> Also I'm using windows 8 and my gpu is the 7850. Do these have any correlation to my monitor not working? On the list my gpu isn't compatible.
> Also I bought it from ebay and I'm new to the pc world and ebay so how do you necessarily return the item if it's broken? it says full return within 14 days and that i would be able to get my money back. Do i just email them first and ask for a refund? Please help me and thx so much. I'm freaking out what is going on.


Exact same thing happened to me, you need to shutdown the computer, plug in the DVI then power on the computer.


----------



## itrebla

Yeah my friend tried on his PC and the monitor worked. Didn't try out mine yet again. Can my gpu the 7850 be a problem also"l?


----------



## ChrisZXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this seller?


I got my Crossover from red-cap. Shipped on the 2nd business day. No trouble with customs (europe) and very good packing. the monitor arrived in perfect condition so i'm happy overall.


----------



## spencer2294

hey guys,
i was looking into these monitors but i noticed something: my graphics card setup-hd 6850 (crossfired) is not on the list of supported/non supported graphics cards. the 6870 is though and they have the exact same ports. will this work? or is it something other than the ports that make them not work with certain monitors?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spencer2294*
> 
> hey guys,
> i was looking into these monitors but i noticed something: my graphics card setup-hd 6850 (crossfired) is not on the list of supported/non supported graphics cards. the 6870 is though and they have the exact same ports. will this work? or is it something other than the ports that make them not work with certain monitors?


As long as it's a DVI-DL port and your card's specs state 2560x1440 or higher as a max resolution, you're fine.


----------



## soldar

Hi,
I'm thinking of ordering one of these screens (not sure yet which of the off brands), and all the seller websites say that it can't be used with laptops or onboard graphics?
are they just exaggerating to be on the safe side?
I have an intel HD 3000 with a display port connection on my Lenovo X220T, which should be able to output the resolution needed (though having to pay around 70$ for an adapter to dual link dvi is going to really suck).
anyone know if the screens would work with the laptop?


----------



## Phokus

I just bought the Achieva Shimian 27" QH270-Lite from ta_planet for $329.


----------



## Stab

Did anyone of you pay with PayPal, but not with a Credit Card? So just regular bank transfer?

It says that it can take a couple of days. How did that went for you?

Thank you.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Did anyone of you pay with PayPal, but not with a Credit Card? So just regular bank transfer?
> It says that it can take a couple of days. How did that went for you?
> Thank you.


Unless you paid with an e-check.. it should be an instant payment (if you paid "cash" with your checking/savings bank account)


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatlm*
> 
> Unless you paid with an e-check.. it should be an instant payment (if you paid "cash" with your checking/savings bank account)


The money has been taken from my bank account, but it goes first to PayPal. In there it says it can take 4-6 days to be processed. So it will be at least 5-6 days until my seller (red-cap) receives the payment I guess.

I dont like PayPal anymore








And I'm pretty sure red-cap will wait for the money to be on his account until he starts shipping.

1 more bonus question -> The monitor I bought has no scaler or anything, so the scaling will be done by the GPU (hd 6870). Does that scaling cause a performance drop in games because the GPU has to work harder? Or does it not take much effort for the GPU to do it?


----------



## Strategist86

My crossover has been shipped by red-cap







Still in Korea according to EMS track and trace... but we will see


----------



## Strategist86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> The money has been taken from my bank account, but it goes first to PayPal. In there it says it can take 4-6 days to be processed. So it will be at least 5-6 days until my seller (red-cap) receives the payment I guess.
> I dont like PayPal anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm pretty sure red-cap will wait for the money to be on his account until he starts shipping.
> 1 more bonus question -> The monitor I bought has no scaler or anything, so the scaling will be done by the GPU (hd 6870). Does that scaling cause a performance drop in games because the GPU has to work harder? Or does it not take much effort for the GPU to do it?


The GPU always scales, regardless of the existence of a scalar in the monitor, I believe. So it doesn't make any difference for the GPU. The only issue is that devices that do not have scalars (non-computers, therefore) will not work unless their default resolution matches with the monitor.

As for paypal, I paid with my (dutch) creditcard and it took red-cap 1 day to get the money (after my payment) and then it took him another 2 days to ship the monitor... so it can go pretty fast. I guess that paying it with your bank account instead would add 1-2 days, but it shouldn't add more than that.


----------



## xedni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Did anyone of you pay with PayPal, but not with a Credit Card? So just regular bank transfer?
> It says that it can take a couple of days. How did that went for you?
> Thank you.


I paid for my crossover using that method. For most of my ebay transactions, I do a PayPal payment with the funds being taken from my bank. This is instant whenever I do it. Initially, I used to do a paypal transfer using a credit card and that took days for the seller to receive my payment. I thought the seller was going to be pissed because that took like 3-5 days. I haven't done that type of payment before, but if anyone else can chime in, that would be good!


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xedni*
> 
> I paid for my crossover using that method. For most of my ebay transactions, I do a PayPal payment with the funds being taken from my bank. This is instant whenever I do it. Initially, I used to do a paypal transfer using a credit card and that took days for the seller to receive my payment. I thought the seller was going to be pissed because that took like 3-5 days. I haven't done that type of payment before, but if anyone else can chime in, that would be good!


You probably added a credit card to your PayPal and that's why your bank transfers are instant. Mine is even called 'delayed bank transfer'... When it says 'Want instant payment?' it asks me to add a credit card.

Anyway, didnt expect it but I hope the seller is okay with it.


----------



## Racer J

IIRC, you have to have a CC on your PayPal account to have an instant bank transfer as it requires a backup funding source.


----------



## wheelsx45

What type of plug is used on all these monitors/who makes it? Seems like a very uncommon type, is there much use of them besides that mysterious Effinet monitor?


----------



## wheelsx45

yep that is it


----------



## eoniverse

Would like to know how many folks are buying the square trade. Think it would make a good poll. Considering where the prices started and where they are now -it's tempting to add the three years and the U.S. compatible power brick. Would appreciate advise about this.

Also have currently an HD5850 so anyone using the non-compatible video cards - please comment on what to expect. (I did use the search feature in the thread) I have an old 8800gts lying around. Will see if that can push it if the HD5850 can't.


----------



## bavman

Finally got my catleap today. Its amazing to say the least coming from a 1080p NT panel monitor. I got lucky too with no dead pixels.

Eoniverse, I'm using a XFX non-red 5850 with mine and i've had no problems at all. People were saying that you couldn't see BIOS or anything before POST, but when I booted my computer I saw everything just fine on the monitor and had absolutely no trouble at all. Just remember to plug it in to the DVI port closest to the board. So even if you have problems, I'm guessing the worst it could be is that you can't access bios with the monitor and would have to use a different one or switch cards to mess around in it. It should work regardless though when windows starts up.


----------



## eoniverse

Thank you for the fast reply!! Are you using the stock power brick ? Would you share who you purchased from off ebay?


----------



## Bors Mistral

eoniverse, I don't know why the manufacturer has noted the opposite, but the 5850 should be more than compatible with that screen. The card has a fully functional Dual DVI output, and can handle the resolution easily too. As bavman pointed out, just make sure you use the correct port.


----------



## eoniverse

So close to pulling the trigger. n/m realized that wasn't green-sum


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Got a message about the monitor today. Any recommendations how to reply to 1 or 2? Never imported before and I want to be on the safe side here.

Quote:


> Hello
> Thanks for your order.
> I am James in Computer department in our company.
> 
> For smoothing pass against custom,
> 
> 1) May I mark item as gift?
> 2) How much price I put on invoice?
> 
> 3) May I ask your model number of video card in computer?
> 
> 4) May I ask your phone number for express shipping service?
> (Our company only use personal information for shipping)
> 
> I am sorry for bothering you.
> best my question is for safest and fastest satisfaction of buyer.
> 
> I will hear from you.
> Best REgards
> Thanks


----------



## Ravynmagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*
> 
> Got a message about the monitor today. Any recommendations how to reply to 1 or 2? Never imported before and I want to be on the safe side here.


The exporter didn't ask me these questions, but he did mark mine as "gift" with a "$100" value.

PS. I believe they do this so it can get through customs easier and avoid some extra costs.


----------



## bavman

They didn't ask when I ordered from green-sum, but I just busted out the customs declaration on my box. Marked as gift with value declared at $30 USD lol
No doubt to get around having to pay import taxes and such on it; although, it did make it out of US customs in less than 2 days, so maybe they don't care.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

I see. So I guess I'll just reply the same as $100 gift. Hopefully won't be any trouble.


----------



## Wage

I went through this same exact thing the other night, after ordering the new CCFL Korean panel.

In short, if you're in the US like me, you don't have to worry about customs from South Korea as the US has a trade agreement with them. It's up to you how you want to answer #1 and 2, but I told him:

1) Yes
2) $100

Why? After Googling this issue, it seems that US Customs is less of a problem than shipping companies: you should be wary of Fedex and UPS charging you up the ass for their own special "customs" fees, and so it may be in your best interest to have the seller put a low dollar figure on the package (<$100). Moreover, if the package is marked as a low dollar figure gift then no special "tax" can be applied to the item. I don't know about you, but for me, I just wanted to avoid problems in case UPS or Fedex/DHL are used for transit. (And lo and behold, they used DHL, who are owned by Fedex.)

Furthermore, it is my understanding that there is no downside for US buyers to have international packages marked low because in our case we are protected by eBay buyer protection. If the package does indeed become damaged in shipping, then we're protected as eBay buyers to get what we paid for, not a banged up piece of trash. If the seller doesn't comply in sending a replacement AT THEIR COST, you can pretty much figure you got a free monitor because eBay/Paypal is notorious for taking the buyer's side in 99% of auction issues. (And with their commercial shipping rates, they DO NOT pay the same $100+ we do to ship these things.)

I know every eBay seller has to make their money somehow, but if someone is gonna skimp on $5 for proper padding/bubblewrap, then I'll gladly make them spend another $50 to replace the damaged panel I got. It'd be the same as paying for a brand new car only to receive it with a broken tail light.

Also, please disregard all of the above if the seller only ships via USPS/EMS. I have received over 50 packages directly from Japan all marked at their true dollar figures (and non-gift), and I have never ever had a problem receiving them without extra cost.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> I went through this same exact thing the other night, after ordering the new CCFL Korean panel.
> In short, if you're in the US like me, you don't have to worry about customs from South Korea as the US has a trade agreement with them. It's up to you how you want to answer #1 and 2, but I told him:
> 1) Yes
> 2) $100
> Why? After Googling this issue, it seems that US Customs is less of a problem than shipping companies: you should be wary of Fedex and UPS charging you up the ass for their own special "customs" fees, and so it may be in your best interest to have the seller put a low dollar figure on the package (<$100). Moreover, if the package is marked as a low dollar figure gift then no special "tax" can be applied to the item. I don't know about you, but for me, I just wanted to avoid problems in case UPS or Fedex/DHL are used for transit. (And lo and behold, they used DHL, who are owned by Fedex.)
> Furthermore, it is my understanding that there is no downside for US buyers to have international packages marked low because in our case we are protected by eBay buyer protection. If the package does indeed become damaged in shipping, then we're protected as eBay buyers to get what we paid for, not a banged up piece of trash. If the seller doesn't comply in sending a replacement AT THEIR COST, you can pretty much figure you got a free monitor because eBay/Paypal is notorious for taking the buyer's side in 99% of auction issues. (And with their commercial shipping rates, they DO NOT pay the same $100+ we do to ship these things.)
> I know every eBay seller has to make their money somehow, but if someone is gonna skimp on $5 for proper padding/bubblewrap, then I'll gladly make them spend another $50 to replace the damaged panel I got. It'd be the same as paying for a brand new car only to receive it with a broken tail light.
> Also, please disregard all of the above if the seller only ships via USPS/EMS. I have received over 50 packages directly from Japan all marked at their true dollar figures (and non-gift), and I have never ever had a problem receiving them without extra cost.


Thanks a bunch for this info. +rep to you sir.









I purchased from the seller bigclothcraft that supposedly uses FedEx for shipping so I guess I'll be on the safe side here and go the same route with $100 and gift. Thanks again.

EDIT: Seller just replied saying it is shipping in 5 hours.


----------



## Wage

Yes, that's the same seller I bought the CCFL panel from. Seems like a great seller so far, but I groan at the thought of receiving a non-perfect "Perfect Pixel" panel like I'm probably going to...

Also, because I couldn't find info on this soon enough and took a few hours to respond, they didn't ship mine out until the following business day v_v. If you need to contact bigclothcraft, it seems that he is only available between 7PM-Midnight PST (GMT -8).

EDIT: I take back what doubts I had about bigclothcraft.

I had asked him (James) for the VESA mount size that the Davi CCFL panel uses so that I can order one ahead of receiving it. This was after I had already been told it was shipping out yesterday. In his response, James mentioned that I might be more interested in purchasing a lighter LED panel for such purposes, his reasoning being that a lighter and thinner LED would be compatible with more non-27" VESA mounts, though of course he didn't say all of this plainly since his English isn't top notch. Of course I realize that he also might just be trying to unload more LEDs, but I had buyer's remorse about not getting a glossy panel like I had planned, and the CCFL panels are dropping in price so I can always reorder later on at a greater discount.

*Long story short*, bigclothcraft, an entire business day after I was informed that the item had shipped, canceled my CCFL shipment and is even giving me a comparable discount on the PB2700 I'm now being sent. How many times have I dealt with US-based vendors who would've just told me it was too late? (And this when editing shipments for commercial use, not private.) As long as it arrives Pixel Perfect, bigclothcraft is A++ in my book!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eoniverse*
> 
> Would like to know how many folks are buying the square trade. Think it would make a good poll. Considering where the prices started and where they are now -it's tempting to add the three years and the U.S. compatible power brick. Would appreciate advise about this.
> 
> Also have currently an HD5850 so anyone using the non-compatible video cards - please comment on what to expect. (I did use the search feature in the thread) I have an old 8800gts lying around. Will see if that can push it if the HD5850 can't.


I purchased the squaretrade on my 2B Catleap due to all my testing that I am doing just in case it goes poof! There is no way they would know I took it apart 4 times already - unless they read this thread and track me down!


----------



## Shiv Thrice

From what I got from this chart is that I should get the QH270-LI53 model? Since people are having problems with the tempered glass?


----------



## Racer J

He's had some auctions listed like that before. I think some of the others have as well. I wouldn't;t read to much into it at this point.


----------



## Shiv Thrice




----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiv Thrice*


Did you just make that print screen?
Then that is funny because I cant those pictures anymore...

Well, guess it doesnt mean anything. It's just my first ebay buy, and the first time I do business with barely English speaking people that offer deals that are too good to be true


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Did you just make that print screen?
> Then that is funny because I cant those pictures anymore...
> 
> Well, guess it doesnt mean anything. It's just my first ebay buy, and the first time I do business with barely English speaking people that offer too good deals


I can't either. It's likely a cache issue. (e.g. that auction or the image was already in his cache or ours and it hasn't "updated" as a result)


----------



## Aquineas

FYI, here's the Anandtech review of the HP version of this monitor. I feel like the cat who ate the canary! I got two for the price of the HP.


----------



## Anonnie

Couple questions, as I've read through about 200 pages and gave up.

Which of the monitors that use these panels has the smallest bezel?

For "Text" and coding purposes, which would be best to use CCFL or LED? Which would have a longer lifespan (CCFL/LCD)?

Thanks, and incredible thread!


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonnie*
> 
> Couple questions, as I've read through about 200 pages and gave up.
> Which of the monitors that use these panels has the smallest bezel?
> For "Text" and coding purposes, which would be best to use CCFL or LED? Which would have a longer lifespan (CCFL/LCD)?
> Thanks, and incredible thread!


I can't speak for the others, but the Catleap bezel is 1". Not great, I know. In this post you can see a picture of mine in a dual-monitor stand.


----------



## Derpinheimer

1+1/8" on the Shimian glass model.


----------



## crowat

Dam was just about to buy the brick and the price went up to 40 bucks....

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaRLiToS

Why buy the brick?


----------



## Anonnie

Anyone able to measure out the side/top/bottom of the Crossover or Achieva?


----------



## ottohasburg

Sorry If the is in the wrong place....

I am thinking on pulling the trigger on a Korean 1440P, but I have not seen a comparison in visual quality. Could someone with a 1440P Monitor post a 1440P screen shot in a game and a 1080P screenshot so i can see the difference.


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottohasburg*
> 
> Sorry If the is in the wrong place....
> I am thinking on pulling the trigger on a Korean 1440P, but I have not seen a comparison in visual quality. Could someone with a 1440P Monitor post a 1440P screen shot in a game and a 1080P screenshot so i can see the difference.


The quality will not be any different in terms of looking at a screenshot, it'll just be bigger. Bigger pixel area (double that of a 720p display) means you need decent hardware to push all those pixels at native res, so what you're able to get out of it is dependent on your other components.


----------



## ottohasburg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> The quality will not be any different in terms of looking at a screenshot, it'll just be bigger. Bigger pixel area (double that of a 720p display) means you need decent hardware to push all those pixels at native res, so what you're able to get out of it is dependent on your other components.


No, No , No, I am asking the difference between playing a game at 2.0 Megapixels and 3.6 Megapixels.

I am wondering if the increase of detail in each frame is worth it, along with the extra work space.


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottohasburg*
> 
> No, No , No, I am asking the difference between playing a game at 2.0 Megapixels and 3.6 Megapixels.
> I am wondering if the increase of detail in each frame is worth it, along with the extra work space.


The extra work space is amazing. Effectively, you can have two normally full screen apps going at once and they don't get in the way of each other. Even better if you get two .


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottohasburg*
> 
> No, No , No, I am asking the difference between playing a game at 2.0 Megapixels and 3.6 Megapixels.
> I am wondering if the increase of detail in each frame is worth it, along with the extra work space.


Larger resolution always looks quite a lot better. Even if you don't even game, the extra screen real estate is phenomenal and worth getting one for alone.


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottohasburg*
> 
> No, No , No, I am asking the difference between playing a game at 2.0 Megapixels and 3.6 Megapixels.
> I am wondering if the increase of detail in each frame is worth it, along with the extra work space.


No, that's not what you're asking, as even if you looked at both screenshots you're requesting, you would not see a difference in quality unless you enlarge the 1080p shot to be the same SIZE as the 1440p shot.

In short, everything depends on the size/DPI of your display. If you plan on comparing the Korean 27" 1440p panels to any 1080p 27" panel (non-120hz) out there, then the 1440p panels will win every time. However, if what you're planning to do is view both screenshots on a 1080p monitor, then your logic is a bit flawed to saw the least. The bigger you go in monitor size, the more beneficial bigger resolutions become. Don't know how to put it any more plainly than that.

Also, can you not see a difference between 720p and 1080p? I can, and the same difference in detail will be shown in 1080p vs 1440p as long as the software/media being used is not merely being upscaled. Try playing a game in full screen 720p, then again in full screen 1080p. The hardware requirements go up, the framerates go down, and the amount of detail goes up as well. After doing all of this you still need to ask a question like your previous one, then there's just something I and others on the forum can't fix...


----------



## In2Deep

So, I'd like to know if anyone has 3 of these running off of a 7970. I have a Radeon HD Black Edition 3GB and would like a triple monitor setup. I'd like to mount on a triple monitor arm. I don't mind paying for pixel perfect etc.

What's the recommended setup? Model, seller etc.


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> So, I'd like to know if anyone has 3 of these running off of a 7970. I have a Radeon HD Black Edition 3GB and would like a triple monitor setup. I'd like to mount on a triple monitor arm. I don't mind paying for pixel perfect etc.
> What's the recommended setup? Model, seller etc.


I own a reference Sapphire 7970 and am worried about keeping up with new games at max settings on ONE display at 1440p. My 3View PCBank PB2700 Super is due early next week.

Doesn't matter if I OC it to 1200/1600; fact of the matter is that above 1080p, even the top single-GPU cards at the moment will start getting sluggish in the top graphical performers (BF3, Crysis1, etc.) at max settings. For 3x 1440p, you really would need AT LEAST two 7970/680s or the upcoming 7990/690 unless you want to be running at mediocre settings. Also, keep in mind that all the Korean panels are dual DVI only (with multi-input models sporting HDMI for 1080p and lower), so you'll have to spend more money on active DP adapters for Eyefinity.


----------



## supernoman

Anyone get a DVI-D cable that works with the Catleap? I've tried two off ebay and they don't work for my second system. The DVI-D cable that came with the catleap works on the second system so I know it works.

Any links to known working DVI-D cables for the catleap would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Edit: I have a 6970 in my second machine and it's a known working video card.


----------



## Wage

superno,

Instead of going for cheap eBay deals, why not just buy a quality cable from known manufacturers of high quality cables? Not talking about Monster Cables and their BS, either; manufacturers like Rosewill, HP, Dell and other big names make cables that should work with yours and ALL monitors supporting DVI-D. If they don't work, it's more likely a problem with the port than it is the cable, but by you trying to save $5 now you only end up spending another $10 later to try and find something else...


----------



## Phokus

For those who are looking to replace the stands on the Korean monitors that have the Vesa mounting holes, this works great!

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5400&seq=1&format=2


----------



## edo101

I want to buy one, where do I buy one?


----------



## Phokus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> I want to buy one, where do I buy one?


I hate to sound brash but if you read the first post it tells you that you can buy them on eBay.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> So, I'd like to know if anyone has 3 of these running off of a 7970. I have a Radeon HD Black Edition 3GB and would like a triple monitor setup. I'd like to mount on a triple monitor arm. I don't mind paying for pixel perfect etc.
> What's the recommended setup? Model, seller etc.


Hi , I bought 3 x Crossover 27Q LED-P and I only have 3x ATI 6970 ards in my system and I can run+ games at 7680x1440p, you just need to reduce video quality. I prefer 1440p with low quality than 1080p at max settings.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## edo101

Is there a version with OSD and multi imput.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> I hate to sound brash but if you read the first post it tells you that you can buy them on eBay.


I guess I deserved that, when will they be returning in stock? I mean where can I get the CATLEAP now?

NVM i looked it up on Ebay and there seem to be a bunch of sellers on line. But it's not clear if the havey have 100hz. BTW does the Cat Leap do 90 degree rotation?


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> I hate to sound brash but if you read the first post it tells you that you can buy them on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I deserved that, when will they be returning in stock? I mean where can I get the CATLEAP now?
Click to expand...

Not sure if serious . . .

Ebay (and possibly other auction sites) is the only place you are going to see them unless you live in Korea.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racer J*
> 
> Not sure if serious . . .
> Ebay (and possibly other auction sites) is the only place you are going to see them unless you live in Korea.


Yeah I editted it. It seemed like it was only available on Dreamseller from the OP. I looked it up on Ebay.

Anyway can the Catleap be rotated to Potrait mode and when do we find out about 120hz (not that its a deal breaker for me, I'm perfectly fine with 60hz). I just want portrait mode!

Do these have a constant problem of dead pixels?


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Racer J*
> 
> Not sure if serious . . .
> Ebay (and possibly other auction sites) is the only place you are going to see them unless you live in Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I editted it. It seemed like it was only available on Dreamseller from the OP. I looked it up on Ebay.
> 
> Anyway can the Catleap be rotated to Potrait mode and when do we find out about 120hz (not that its a deal breaker for me, I'm perfectly fine with 60hz). I just want portrait mode!
Click to expand...

I suspect this would depend on your stand, and the built-in stand definitely doesn't support this. I would ask here if anyone has done it; I'm sure someone has at least tried.
Quote:


> Do these have a constant problem of dead pixels?


I wouldn't call it a constant problem, but I wouldn't call it non-existent, either. From the posts I've seen, I'm _guessing_ that about 15 percent have had dead/stuck pixels. (edit) According to the poll here, 6 percent have dead pixels.


----------



## Dims

yarggg

Man cant decide which one to buy this catleap and hope for b model. though seems that its not happening anymore. Or then just get Hewlett Packard ZR2740W..


----------



## edo101

Which one is the best of them all, I am leaning toward the Crossover 27Q LED-P since it has the best stand but PQ wise is Cat Leap better out of the box. I'd rather not have to buy a standalone callibrator


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Which one is the best of them all, I am leaning toward the Crossover 27Q LED-P since it has the best stand but PQ wise is Cat Leap better out of the box. I'd rather not have to buy a standalone callibrator


nothing will be "better out of the box", every monitor will be different. If you're concerned about accurate colors at all, you pretty much have to buy a hardware calibrator.


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> I own a reference Sapphire 7970 and am worried about keeping up with new games at max settings on ONE display at 1440p. My 3View PCBank PB2700 Super is due early next week.
> Doesn't matter if I OC it to 1200/1600; fact of the matter is that above 1080p, even the top single-GPU cards at the moment will start getting sluggish in the top graphical performers (BF3, Crysis1, etc.) at max settings. For 3x 1440p, you really would need AT LEAST two 7970/680s or the upcoming 7990/690 unless you want to be running at mediocre settings. Also, keep in mind that all the Korean panels are dual DVI only (with multi-input models sporting HDMI for 1080p and lower), so you'll have to spend more money on active DP adapters for Eyefinity.


Well, 99% of what I do is graphic/web design and development so this might still work, even with the added expense of the adapters its still significantly less than a mainstream 27 with 2560x1440.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hi , I bought 3 x Crossover 27Q LED-P and I only have 3x ATI 6970 ards in my system and I can run+ games at 7680x1440p, you just need to reduce video quality. I prefer 1440p with low quality than 1080p at max settings.
> Good luck with your choice


Are you using the supplied table-top stands or have you found a good triple monitor stand? I'd like to go that route.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> nothing will be "better out of the box", every monitor will be different. If you're concerned about accurate colors at all, you pretty much have to buy a hardware calibrator.


Well it seems the CrossOver has blue tint. I'll prbly be going with Cat Leap. Question is, can the stand be removed to use a better one?


----------



## edo101

Oh and how do consoles fare on these?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Well it seems the CrossOver has blue tint. I'll prbly be going with Cat Leap. Question is, can the stand be removed to use a better one?


Yes the stand is removable, many members have done this. The catleap has a green tint but can be fixed.


----------



## eoniverse

Thanks to all who posted in this thread and especially those that answered my questions. I finally broke down and now I'm broke again.









The QH270 was simply too inexpensive to ignore - even with sq trade added. Here's hoping I get the correct power brick and no pixel issues and arrives unbroken.

I'll know by the end of this coming week.

Time to retire the Planar PX2710. I never thought it was all it was made out to be and did not like the matte screen all that much. Soon to be my emergency backup

Edit: Bought Sat afternoon and checked Monday morning: Shipped with tracking. dcsamsungmall is fast!! Edit 2: From Korea to Ankorage in a day


----------



## ToxicAdam

Are there any 1440p movies/trailers out there?


----------



## sbuck333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Are there any 1440p movies/trailers out there?


I think this one 




of course you need to put it as "original" resolution. I think there is also another one called timescape or something like that. happy hunting!


----------



## Stab

Does anyone know about the real input lag of these monitors?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbuck333*
> 
> I think this one
> 
> 
> 
> of course you need to put it as "original" resolution. I think there is also another one called timescape or something like that. happy hunting!


Thanks.


----------



## In2Deep

Whats the difference between these?

Perfect Pixel SE
Perfect Pixel Non-SE
Perfect Pixel


----------



## xdemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Whats the difference between these?
> Perfect Pixel SE
> Perfect Pixel Non-SE
> Perfect Pixel


Perfect Pixel - Monitor checked at factory for any dead pixels before shipping.

SE - has no (crappy) speaker

non SE - has (crappy) speakers.

Hope that helped.


----------



## teraflame

After using my shimian for a few days, I'm not a fan of the glossy surface. How can anyone stand the reflections when watching movies? Especially with dark backgrounds, and even on dark webpages.


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> After using my shimian for a few days, I'm not a fan of the glossy surface. How can anyone stand the reflections when watching movies? Especially with dark backgrounds, and even on dark webpages.


They don't. It's called lighting control, which you should have unless you're using the monitor in a shared environment (in which case you should have gone matte).

This is like someone complaining about their Ferrari not having a cup holder after they've forked out cash on it. Do your research before opening your wallet...


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> After using my shimian for a few days, I'm not a fan of the glossy surface. How can anyone stand the reflections when watching movies? Especially with dark backgrounds, and even on dark webpages.


I'm guessing the same way one would deal with them on an actual television including ancient CRTs. I can see the distraction if someone is used to a matte monitor but everyone acts like they don't use a glossy display on daily basis (assuming one uses a TV). The trick is controlled lighting (e.g. no lighting and certainly never any lighting in front of the display).


----------



## Apologin

Has anyone had experience with driving any of these monitors with a Radeon HD 5770? On the Ebay auctions they all seem to mention that it is not compatible... But the 5770 specifications list that it supports that resolution, and it does have a dual-link DVI output.

I'm not sure why it wouldn't be possible to use these monitors with that card, does anyone have any insight to this?

Thanks.


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apologin*
> 
> Has anyone had experience with driving any of these monitors with a Radeon HD 5770? On the Ebay auctions they all seem to mention that it is not compatible... But the 5770 specifications list that it supports that resolution, and it does have a dual-link DVI output.
> 
> I'm not sure why it wouldn't be possible to use these monitors with that card, does anyone have any insight to this?
> 
> Thanks.


Some people have issues and some don't. I don't recall having read anything about the 5770. It appears that the compatibility list is more about showing the BIOS screen and Windows loading screen than anything else. It's never been confirmed one way or the other about what the compatibility list is and isn't but it's got nothing to do with the resolution as there are 2560x1440 cards with dual link DVI listed as not working. To give you an example some people have cards listed as not working but they can see the BIOS, the Windows load screen and Windows while others can only see Windows. It has to do with having different hardware on the cards and there is no way to know until you hook it up. Long story short, it's not spec related.


----------



## Wage

Apologin,

When I receive my 3View SB2700 in a few days I'll test it with my XFX 5770 which I recently upgraded from.

If you'll wait until the middle of next week you can have a for sure answer, otherwise I think they list it as incompatible for one of two reasons:

1) They might not have had a 5770 to test with (better safe than sorry)
2) Because while it may technically work, the 5770 is really too weak to drive most games in 1440p, and thus is not RECOMMENDED for such a panel

You might wanna think of this like when your car manufacturer doesn't support certain aftermarket parts. That doesn't necessarily mean they won't work, just that they're not recommended and therefore the manufacturer won't offer you any support should something go wrong (or not work completely) while using them.


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdemi*
> 
> Perfect Pixel - Monitor checked at factory for any dead pixels before shipping.
> SE - has no (crappy) speaker
> non SE - has (crappy) speakers.
> Hope that helped.


Hmm, I was referring to the choices on this list: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1675393&page=53

green-sum offers all three options (and more) all with different prices so it's pretty effing confusing! LOL


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> 2) Because while it may technically work, the 5770 is really too weak to drive most games in 1440p, and thus is not RECOMMENDED for such a panel


I don't think that's the case but it could be. The reason I say that is because the 9500GT is listed as working on some of the monitors and it's listed as not working on others. While the 9500GT is technically capable, it's woefully underpowered for gaming at 2560x1440. I would tend to think if it was a gaming resolution issue, the 9500GT would be marked as not working "across the board" but I suppose it is possible for different companies to take different things into consideration when listing a card's compatibility such as intended usage.


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Hmm, I was referring to the choices on this list: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1675393&page=53
> green-sum offers all three options (and more) all with different prices so it's pretty effing confusing! LOL


For those three, the differences are as follows (and whoever posted that list did not describe them accurately on [H]ardForum):

YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 Without Glass
green-sum - $369.90
*green-sum - $431.00 (Perfect Pixel SE) = Perfect Pixel Guarantee, No speakers
green-sum - $457.70 (Perfect Pixel Non-SE) = Perfect Pixel Guarantee, Speakers
green-sum - $488.90 (Perfect Pixel) = Perfect Pixel Guarantee, Multi-input (HDMI, DSub, Dual DVI) with speakers*
green-sum - $397.70 (Built-in Speaker)
green-sum - $428.90 (Stereo Gaming)
dcsamsungmall - $369.50 / Make Offer
samsung_korea - $371.00
cool-guys - $392.99
gold-way - $393.99
gold-way - $515.99 (HDMI and Stereo Speaker)
gold-way - $423.99 (Speaker)
dream-seller - $399.90
dream-seller - $457.90 (HDMI and Stereo Speaker)
dream-seller - $433.90 (Speaker)
red-cap - $371.00 / Make Offer (Swivel)
red-cap - $457.50 (Perfect Pixel + Speaker)
red-cap - $397.80 (Speaker)
red-cap - $515.00 (HDMI, audio in/out, VGA)


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> They don't. It's called lighting control, which you should have unless you're using the monitor in a shared environment (in which case you should have gone matte).
> This is like someone complaining about their Ferrari not having a cup holder after they've forked out cash on it. Do your research before opening your wallet...


I don't have any lights shining on the monitor, its all diffused and on the side. Even like that, its ridiculously easy to see reflections. Do you expect me to leave the lights off? Its not good for the eyes.


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> I don't have any lights shining on the monitor, its all diffused and on the side. Even like that, its ridiculously easy to see reflections. Do you expect me to leave the lights off? Its not good for the eyes.


No, I don't expect you to do anything, but I would HOPE you don't come here complaining to others about a problem you should have foreseen before dropping $300+ on a monitor.

It's called homework. You shoulda done it, son.

Moreover, who said you had lights shining on your monitor? Search "light control" in any home theater forum, or even more simply, try adjusting the lights in your room or office! But don't sit there acting like "woe is me" and that nothing can be helped. Help yourself instead of sitting there complaining.


----------



## teraflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> No, I don't expect you to do anything, but I would HOPE you don't come here complaining to others about a problem you should have foreseen before dropping $300+ on a monitor.
> It's called homework. You shoulda done it, son.


Of course I knew what I was getting into, its called glossy after all. I was just looking to find other people's opinions on the matter, no need to be a prick.


----------



## Wage

Fair enough. In that case, some easier solutions can be found at the following places (and are reminiscent of most forum suggestions anyway):

http://www.ehow.com/how_113856_rid-screen-glare.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_12018842_rid-tv-glare.html

Not really all that complicated, but it may be in your case if you don't have much freedom in where you can place your desk. Also, while expensive, I know firsthand that the painting tip can work wonders; however, I can't say I'd spend all that much money on redecorating over a cheap Korean 1440p panel. Now maybe if you're running 3 or more of these, then I can say it'd be worth it, but that'd be like spending a bunch of money to reupholster your $1000 used car. Nice? Yes. Worth it? Probably not.


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> Moreover, who said you had lights shining on your monitor?


That was probably related to my post rather than yours as I brought up not having any lights in front of the display. I just assumed he did as it's a fairly common occurrence when people bring up reflections. I don't know why it's a common occurrence though as it should be fairly obvious you shouldn't have a light source (including windows) aiming at your display. That may force someone to setup a room differently than they would like but, "you have to do what you have to do". Even as a child I couldn't stand seeing the blinds/curtains reflecting on the TV but I've always been more of a function over form type of person.


----------



## Wage

Well Racer, I for one am a film buff who absolutely CANNOT stand glare, and yet I've just purchased a glare screen after many years of being on matte S-IPS panels. Why? Well for one, to compare it side by side with a comparably good S-IPS AG panel in person (which I cannot do in any B&M store within 300 miles), and also so that I can see which one satisfies me more. I had originally purchased the new Korean CCFL panel, but I already have several great CCFL S-IPS panels; it's time I ventured into new territory to see what's there.

Neither option is without its flaws: AG and its murkiness has become more noticeable to me in the past year or so, perhaps due to my eyesight worsening, and glossy can outright RUIN a movie if the girlfriend/wife wants a light on while watching a horror flick. Is the AG "muted colors" trade-off more satisfying than the glossy "hey look, I'm a reflection!" trade-off, though? That I don't know. But I am worried about having to watch movies on a glossy screen with my girlfriend, who often wants a light on no matter what we're watching (and which is why I've put off purchasing a 1080p projector until I redecorate the whole place with BOC instead of blinds).

In short, I empathize with teraflame completely and will probably join him in denouncing glossy glare. However, unlike him I am prepared to rearrange my office as need be, and will explain this in my review of the SB2700 in a few days or so. I know most people just want something to work perfectly when they buy it, but a lot of the time it's less about changing something else than it is about changing yourself and how you deal with problems.


----------



## In2Deep

Thanks Wage, that's the info I was looking for.


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Thanks Wage, that's the info I was looking for.


De nada.

In the future, it's best to scroll to the LAST FEW of each eBay listing's pictures to see which accessories are included. That will give you a good idea of what you're buying, because a lot of the top and middle pictures featured in each auction are the same for all variations (and some are completely false and misleading). By looking at what's included, such as the audio cables or DSUB cables, that will clue you in on what the panel should be capable of.


----------



## Racer J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> Neither option is without its flaws: AG and its murkiness has become more noticeable to me in the past year or so, perhaps due to my eyesight worsening, and glossy can outright RUIN a movie if the girlfriend/wife wants a light on while watching a horror flick. Is the AG "muted colors" trade-off more satisfying than the glossy "hey look, I'm a reflection!" trade-off, though? That I don't know. But I am worried about having to watch movies on a glossy screen with my girlfriend, who often wants a light on no matter what we're watching (and which is why I've put off purchasing a 1080p projector until I redecorate the whole place with BOC instead of blinds).


Yea I know where you're coming from. It's not the same situation but growing up, the lights always had to be on up until I was allowed to have a small B&W TV in my room or if I got up super early to watch cartoons. I think everyone has run into the situation of not having any control over their lighting environment at some point which is why I always enjoyed going to the movie theater when I was younger. It was like a reprieve from the light and the screen was of course huge and there was popcorn and various other awesomeness. I should have stipulated that I don't know why anyone would choose to have a lighting interference if they weren't "constrained" (and I don't mean that in a derogatory way) by how it would affect others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> In short, I empathize with teraflame completely and will probably join him in denouncing glossy glare. However, unlike him I am prepared to rearrange my office as need be, and will explain this in my review of the SB2700 in a few days or so. I know most people just want something to work perfectly when they buy it, but a lot of the time it's less about changing something else than it is about changing yourself and how you deal with problems.


I get where he's coming from but, my last post was more of a general commentary rather than about anyone specific. It just spawned out of the back and forth the two of you were engaging in. I thoroughly agree on it being an issue of adaptation. By all means, people should return/sell something that truly doesn't work for them but at some point one must ask himself/herself "is it actually the situation or is it how I'm dealing with the situation". Granted, no one likes to "jump through hoops" but people shouldn't realistically expect to get something if they aren't willing to put anything in beyond the purchase. Even the items that claim to be "one size fits all" are in fact not. The continued exponential growth of the expectation of instant gratification is approaching levels that genuinely frighten me. For the sake of clarity, again this isn't about anyone specifically as it's just general commentary about society as a whole and it extends well past the issue of selecting a display.


----------



## eoniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame*
> 
> I don't have any lights shining on the monitor, its all diffused and on the side. Even like that, its ridiculously easy to see reflections. Do you expect me to leave the lights off? Its not good for the eyes.


I know nothing about these products - but google is your friend - maybe this will put you on track for a solution. Lots of people complaining about the cinema display gloss on the net and several solutions you may be able to use.

www.photodon.com/p/MXT-5755-01K.html

Funny cause I want the glossy. My last two panels were a matte 27 Planar and a glossy 22" HP. Both tn panels. The HP colors popped and I miss it vs. the Planar. But I had very little glare with the HP and what I did have was not noticeable cause I use a 5 year old computer armoire and flat panels slide almost all the way to the back becoming boxed in and protected. I'm hoping the Shimain is similar in reflection to what I experienced with the HP. The Planar is dull dull dull.

My plasma tv in the same room is a Panasonic with AG and that helps a lot since there are windows I could do nothing about nor did I want to use blackout curtains.

Good luck.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apologin*
> 
> Has anyone had experience with driving any of these monitors with a Radeon HD 5770? On the Ebay auctions they all seem to mention that it is not compatible... But the 5770 specifications list that it supports that resolution, and it does have a dual-link DVI output.
> I'm not sure why it wouldn't be possible to use these monitors with that card, does anyone have any insight to this?
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racer J*
> 
> Some people have issues and some don't. I don't recall having read anything about the 5770. It appears that the compatibility list is more about showing the BIOS screen and Windows loading screen than anything else. It's never been confirmed one way or the other about what the compatibility list is and isn't but it's got nothing to do with the resolution as there are 2560x1440 cards with dual link DVI listed as not working. To give you an example some people have cards listed as not working but they can see the BIOS, the Windows load screen and Windows while others can only see Windows. It has to do with having different hardware on the cards and there is no way to know until you hook it up. Long story short, it's not spec related.


My HD 5770 ran my Catleap perfectly, through BIOS and startup and all that. I never had a problem with it, even when running at 85 hz. Actually, I lie; the HD 5770 can't run the Catleap at 85hz in Windows since _it's too SLOW_ to do it at the lowered clocks for 2D display. But other than the speed issue, no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> No, I don't expect you to do anything, but I would HOPE you don't come here complaining to others about a problem you should have foreseen before dropping $300+ on a monitor.
> It's called homework. You shoulda done it, son.
> Moreover, who said you had lights shining on your monitor? Search "light control" in any home theater forum, or even more simply, try adjusting the lights in your room or office! But don't sit there acting like "woe is me" and that nothing can be helped. Help yourself instead of sitting there complaining.


For those using the monitor primarily for gaming/movie watching, lighting can be controlled. But for those using their monitor as part of a mixed-use situation (even a personal mixed-used situation), anti-glare becomes much more important, since the room usually must be lit to a certain extent if you want to do, say, paperwork/homework/studying/reading. In my experience so far, I much prefer using my computer with the lights on than off, and in that situation, glossy is simply inferior.


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> My HD 5770 ran my Catleap perfectly, through BIOS and startup and all that. I never had a problem with it, even when running at 85 hz. Actually, I lie; the HD 5770 can't run the Catleap at 85hz in Windows since _it's too SLOW_ to do it at the lowered clocks for 2D display. But other than the speed issue, no problems.
> *For those using the monitor primarily for gaming/movie watching, lighting can be controlled. But for those using their monitor as part of a mixed-use situation (even a personal mixed-used situation), anti-glare becomes much more important, since the room usually must be lit to a certain extent if you want to do, say, paperwork/homework/studying/reading.* In my experience so far, I much prefer using my computer with the lights on than off, and in that situation, glossy is simply inferior.


Yes, and if you read our posts, you'd see that we already brought this up last night.

As already stated, I understand how glossy can be a no-no in a shared environment. But there's no reason to sit there and cry if you have the ability to control your lighting how you want. Some people are just unwilling to do this, though, which is akin to DLP owners who'd rather throw their TV out than replace the bulb...


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> Yes, and if you read our posts, you'd see that we already brought this up last night.
> As already stated, I understand how glossy can be a no-no in a shared environment. But there's no reason to sit there and cry if you have the ability to control your lighting how you want. Some people are just unwilling to do this, though, which is akin to DLP owners who'd rather throw their TV out than replace the bulb...


I was more likely responding to the acidity in your post than anything else, and thus I must apologize for that.

Not a shared environment (ie, other people may be present), a _mixed-use_ environment (eg, reading a book while taking paper notes and referencing the internet). If I were to do paperwork at my desk, I need my desk area in front of me to be lit, at least to the level of the computer screen. Otherwise I'd be constantly changing my apparent brightness of what I'm looking at; not exactly conducive to good working practises. I can have all the control over lighting in those cases, but I can't figure out how I would manage to keep everything I look at at a consistent brightness. This is something I've been trying to solve myself without much success as of yet.

Any acidity in my reply should be directed at glossy purists, who decry the desecration to image quality that is AG to be the bane of monitors everywhere, since glossy "can be managed by controlling your lighting situation and is thus YOUR fault if you can't handle glossy". Ahem. Excuse me.


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> De nada.
> In the future, it's best to scroll to the LAST FEW of each eBay listing's pictures to see which accessories are included. That will give you a good idea of what you're buying, because a lot of the top and middle pictures featured in each auction are the same for all variations (and some are completely false and misleading). By looking at what's included, such as the audio cables or DSUB cables, that will clue you in on what the panel should be capable of.


Good tip, will do. I'd need an Engrish to English dictionary to read the ads anyway


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Good tip, will do. I'd need an Engrish to English dictionary to read the ads anyway


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, so true, so true *laughing irl*


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> I was more likely responding to the acidity in your post than anything else, and thus I must apologize for that.
> Not a shared environment (ie, other people may be present), a _mixed-use_ environment (eg, reading a book while taking paper notes and referencing the internet). If I were to do paperwork at my desk, I need my desk area in front of me to be lit, at least to the level of the computer screen. Otherwise I'd be constantly changing my apparent brightness of what I'm looking at; not exactly conducive to good working practises. I can have all the control over lighting in those cases, but I can't figure out how I would manage to keep everything I look at at a consistent brightness. This is something I've been trying to solve myself without much success as of yet.
> Any acidity in my reply should be directed at glossy purists, who decry the desecration to image quality that is AG to be the bane of monitors everywhere, since glossy "can be managed by controlling your lighting situation and is thus YOUR fault if you can't handle glossy". Ahem. Excuse me.


I don't know what you're reading, but as I already explained before, I'm anything but a glossy purist. I can't stand glare, and it's gonna be a struggle for me to figure out how to rearrange my office to compensate for glare during movies. That having been said, I use my displays all for mixed uses currently and plan to do the same with the glossy coming my way in the next few days. Just because you couldn't figure it out doesn't mean others (see: the 9038587349057890583 people who own ACDs) are incapable of doing so. This goes without changing brightness on the panel itself or hampering your "good work practices", and to me will likely mean either opening or shutting a nearby shade during the day; or during the night, enhancing or dimming a light.

Will all the trouble of reducing glare be worth it? No idea, but that's why I spent $350 on this Korean panel as a test instead of blowing $900 on an LED ACD. If I do end up falling back in love with glossy -- which I have not used since getting rid of my FW900 4 years ago -- then I'll more than likely sell this A- panel and purchase an A+ ACD or glossy equivalent down the line. I'm going into this expecting a learning experience, and to see whether I really NEED one of those 30" panels I was originally looking at.


----------



## black6

I can output to it with my x220. That is why i am debating it. It's my work laptop that can't


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> Jesus, there's already a thread dedicated to that monitor, and it's been on eBay for a short while now (maybe a month). It's confirmed CCFL, and those who ordered one will likely get their shipments this week.
> EDIT: Sorry, make that "maybe a couple weeks". It seems like much longer, with all the Korean panel news that has popped up lately.


Ah, hadn't seen that one. There's too many variations for me to follow all of the threads, lol. Didn't know it was such a big deal of being CCFL or matte, I just thought it looked like a solidly built monitor


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Monitor just got delivered to my house and my brother informed me the FedEx/DHL guy kinda dropped it. Doesn't see any damage to the box but I will definitely take a look when I get home from work. Any advice in the case there's damage? I don't think this package was insured by the seller.


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*
> 
> Monitor just got delivered to my house and my brother informed me the FedEx/DHL guy kinda dropped it. Doesn't see any damage to the box but I will definitely take a look when I get home from work. Any advice in the case there's damage? I don't think this package was insured by the seller.


Honestly the drops that you see are probably nothing compared to the drops you don't see. It's probably fine; it's packaged in such a way that the monitor won't move around a lot in the box.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aquineas*
> 
> Honestly the drops that you see are probably nothing compared to the drops you don't see..


We can only imagine what goes on at their warehouse lol


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

You are probably right. Either way, here's to hoping for the best (and no dead pixels or sudden death after a short use). *crosses fingers*


----------



## Inssomniak

Hi all. I just joined, but I couldn't read all the pages of this thread.

I just had a quick question. I want to grab one of these, but I couldn't sort out which ones had the following features for sure:

VESA wall mount without breaking/cutting case or whatnot.
And of course no anti-glare.
And was LED, not CCFL.

Thanks for any info


----------



## gogglor

Does anyone know which of these Korean monitors would go best for a surround setup with my two dell u2711s? I don't want it to look too out of place and I want somewhat similar screens.


----------



## CharlesK

Inssomniak : Correct, but all of this is answered in the first post


----------



## Inssomniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlesK*
> 
> Inssomniak : Correct, but all of this is answered in the first post


Crap didn't see that, thanks!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Anyone know if the PCBank variants overclock at all?


----------



## illli

i dont think so but you can ask in the pcbank topic http://www.overclock.net/t/1228729/better-27-ips-from-korea-pcbank-3view-pb2700


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

It seems like a couple members asked but generally inconclusive results. Don't think I've seen anyone get luck with it yet. So I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## michaelcat41

Thinking about getting a catleap soon any advice?


----------



## illli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Ah, hadn't seen that one. There's too many variations for me to follow all of the threads, lol. Didn't know it was such a big deal of being CCFL or matte, I just thought it looked like a solidly built monitor


yeah the number of korean lcd topics seem to be rapidly multiplying like rabbits


----------



## kpeezy

Has anyone gotten these panels working with a displayport (or mini-DP) to dual-link DVI adapter? I bought one monitor but I want to eventually run two of these. My GPU only has one dual-link DVI but I have two extra mini displayports I could use, assuming it is functional.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> If they aren't overclockable anymore, is it still a good buy?


Yes, yes, a million times yes. They are still great monitors and the closest thing you'll find in the US is more than double the price.


----------



## Wage

The closest thing available in the US is the Apple LED Cinema Display which goes for ~$900 new (usually +tax +shipping, or $1000 from an Apple Store +whatever tax your state requires) and ~$750 used (often +shipping).


----------



## Phokus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wage*
> 
> Jesus, there's already a thread dedicated to that monitor, and it's been on eBay for a short while now (maybe a month). It's confirmed CCFL, and those who ordered one will likely get their shipments this week.
> EDIT: Sorry, make that "maybe a couple weeks". It seems like much longer, with all the Korean panel news that has popped up lately.


Did the Davi 27" Korean monitor thread get locked or something? I can't seem to find it or access it from your link.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpeezy*
> 
> Has anyone gotten these panels working with a displayport (or mini-DP) to dual-link DVI adapter? I bought one monitor but I want to eventually run two of these. My GPU only has one dual-link DVI but I have two extra mini displayports I could use, assuming it is functional.


I bought one but I haven't tried it yet as my desk does not have room for a 30" and 27" monitor it turns out. I am looking at buying a stand that does portrait.


----------



## Wage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> Did the Davi 27" Korean monitor thread get locked or something? I can't seem to find it or access it from your link.


Wow, I didn't even notice that >_>. What the heck?!


----------



## Anonnie

Yeah, I just noticed that as well. Guess we wont have a Davi club eh?


----------



## rkdmagic

cool man. thanks!


----------



## wantedspidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpeezy*
> 
> Has anyone gotten these panels working with a displayport (or mini-DP) to dual-link DVI adapter? I bought one monitor but I want to eventually run two of these. My GPU only has one dual-link DVI but I have two extra mini displayports I could use, assuming it is functional.


I'm currently using the catleap with my macbook air. It feels just as good as the Apple cinema display!!









However note that the Catleap model I'm using has an HDMI input.


----------



## lilxskull

I am about to pull the trigger on one of these monitors, but I am looking into the crossover monitor because it looks the best to me. But I have been reading for a while and it seems many users have at least one stuck pixel or more with crossover monitors. What is the best monitor to least likely get no stuck/dead pixels. I would get the catleap, but I hate the stand being so high and I read some tilt to the side as well. I want one with possibly no stuck pixels so which one should I get?


----------



## Prothean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilxskull*
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on one of these monitors, but I am looking into the crossover monitor because it looks the best to me. But I have been reading for a while and it seems many users have at least one stuck pixel or more with crossover monitors. What is the best monitor to least likely get no stuck/dead pixels. I would get the catleap, but I hate the stand being so high and I read some tilt to the side as well. I want one with possibly no stuck pixels so which one should I get?


Have you looked at the "3View PCBank PB2700 Super" monitor? It has a zero dead pixel guarantee on the box.

See here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1228729/better-27-ips-from-korea-pcbank-3view-pb2700/290#post_16924881


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpeezy*
> 
> Has anyone gotten these panels working with a displayport (or mini-DP) to dual-link DVI adapter? I bought one monitor but I want to eventually run two of these. My GPU only has one dual-link DVI but I have two extra mini displayports I could use, assuming it is functional.


I tried from Mini DisplayPort to Dual Link DVI on a Macbook Pro and it works perfectly.

Cheers


----------



## eoniverse

The Achieva Shimaian lite arrived today.

Problem: The screen will not stay on. It fades out anywhere from a minute to five minutes of use. If I turn it off for 5 seconds and turn it back on it displays fine.

I've tried it with two different video cards so I know it's not the card. One was the hd5850 (which worked but no BIOS) and the other is a 8800 gts (typing with the display now).

What would you think it is?

Suggestions?

Links?


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eoniverse*
> 
> The Achieva Shimaian lite arrived today.
> Problem: The screen will not stay on. It fades out anywhere from a minute to five minutes of use. If I turn it off for 5 seconds and turn it back on it displays fine.
> I've tried it with two different video cards so I know it's not the card. One was the hd5850 (which worked but no BIOS) and the other is a 8800 gts (typing with the display now).
> What would you think it is?
> Suggestions?
> Links?


Sounds very strange...

Possibilities:

- It gets too hot and shuts itself off
- Electronics are loose and when you shake the monitor even a tiny bit, the cables / small parts fall out of place
- The DVI-D or power cable sucks
- The power brick sucks. Do you live in the US?


----------



## eoniverse

Any images of removing the bezel and reseating the signal cable (I searched but no luck).

But now it's been on for what?? 2hours 35 minutes. No issues. Silly to think it needs to 'warm up'

Cable is the shipped one in the box. (Have the Belkin off of Amazon ordered)

Don't have a volt meter but the brick feels mildly warm. No where near hot. Gave the monitor a shake and jiggled the video and power cable several times. It stayed on.

Not sure what to make of it.

In Atlanta Georgia.


----------



## Wage

Anyone know of a way to overclock the refresh rate on ATI cards, or is this possible only with nVidia? Google searches are turning up dry, and I see no option for custom refresh rates in Catalyst Control Center (nor in Windows 7 Enterprise display options). And yes, I unchecked the box for "show only compatible display modes" or whatever it says, but that didn't change anything.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

^ Im using CRU to overclock mine.
http://www.toastyx.net/cru-preview.zip


----------



## Jinny1

Hi Guys just wondering what the difference between the Tempered Glass and the non Tempered Glass version is.

Why do people buy the Tempered Glass version?? Does it look better?? is that suppose to protect the screen??


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> Hi Guys just wondering what the difference between the Tempered Glass and the non Tempered Glass version is.
> Why do people buy the Tempered Glass version?? Does it look better?? is that suppose to protect the screen??


Protects the screen, but that's about all I can see in a glass version.


----------



## spencer2294

achieva shimian qh270 lite just came in today from korea. took 2 days which is ridiculous. bought form dcsamsungmall for $328.50 and i have 0 dead/stuck pixels







. if anyone has any questions pertaining to this monitor i will be happy to help


----------



## spencer2294

how do you overclock your monitor ? is it just a setting in AMD vision control that i'm not seeing?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spencer2294*
> 
> how do you overclock your monitor ? is it just a setting in AMD vision control that i'm not seeing?


Answer to this question was on the last page... it would've been the last page you read

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/3670#post_16946031


----------



## Joshcurry88

I know its been posted a few times but I can not find it. Looking for the mounts for these that you can turn it sideways. Thanks


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshcurry88*
> 
> I know its been posted a few times but I can not find it. Looking for the mounts for these that you can turn it sideways. Thanks


What kind of mount are you looking for? I ordered my dual mount from this ebay store, and I'm very happy with it. It looks like all of their mounts include the ability to rotate the display vertically. They have single arm, single wall, dual, triple, quad, and hex mounts that will all handle up to 28" monitors.


----------



## Balb0wa

My ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB - With Glass came today from bigclothcraft, lovely looking monitor.

Cant get the display to show the bios or windows, using the dual link dvi cable and a gtx 560, tried both ports on the graphics card, cable different way round, should be fine, the led goes blue and you can see the screen is getting power because you can adjust the brightness.

It just wont show windows, connected it with my dell u2410, and windows is detecting it, very odd indeed, ordered another dual dvi cable to see if thats the problem.

Should a basic dvi cable work with lower resolutions? tried one but nothing, not even bios screen showing.


----------



## tfouto

Cant this be related with your Gigabyte motherboard?

Dont Gigabyte motherboards bios might have problems with it?


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> Cant this be related with your Gigabyte motherboard?
> Dont Gigabyte motherboards bios might have problems with it?


first ive heard of it, hmmm, could take my card out and try it in another machine


----------



## eoniverse

Balb0wa:

Since it's hooked up - - - when your pc gets to the desktop try turning the new monitor off for about a minute and then turn it on. I'm running a single monitor and my screen would either fade out after a couple minutes or not show windows. I had to repeat turning the monitor off three times before it stayed on for 4 hours (and worked fine this morning).

If that does not work I would try running the monitor by itself. Try both dvi inputs if the first one gives you the same results.

Short of not having a 2nd video card laying around I can't think of a third option but good luck.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eoniverse*
> 
> Balb0wa:
> Since it's hooked up - - - when your pc gets to the desktop try turning the new monitor off for about a minute and then turn it on. I'm running a single monitor and my screen would either fade out after a couple minutes or not show windows. I had to repeat turning the monitor off three times before it stayed on for 4 hours (and worked fine this morning).
> If that does not work I would try running the monitor by itself. Try both dvi inputs if the first one gives you the same results.
> Short of not having a 2nd video card laying around I can't think of a third option but good luck.


ive tried all that, ordered a new dual link dvi cable, to rule that out, might have to try it on my mates machine


----------



## Aquineas

One annoying thing about using these monitors, and it's not a monitor issue, but more of a Windows issue (I assume all versions of Windows, but I'm using Windows 7). Most application windows will default to something like 70-80 percent of screen size when they open (that is, if the application can't be configured via settings). This is far too big for this monitor, so you constantly have to re-size default windows so they're not wasting screen real-estate.


----------



## Balb0wa

Tried it on my mates GTX 260 , got this, not good is it









Wouldnt fire up with a dual link dvi , but got this with a normal dvi.

Still going to wait and see what a new cable does.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

God, it seems like with the problems that some of you guys are having a dead pixel near the middle of the screen isn't that big of a flaw after all. Hope all of you guys have your problems resolved


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> God, it seems like with the problems that some of you guys are having a dead pixel near the middle of the screen isn't that big of a flaw after all. Hope all of you guys have your problems resolved


I just ordered a Shimian qh270 lite myself... Get a little scared now also with those defects in the last pages








Cant take the order back unfortunately, otherwise would have changed it to a Crossover in stead I guess


----------



## 161029

Quick question. I didn't want to start a new thread to ask this question but do all of these Korean monitors use the LM270WQ1-SLA1 panel from LG? TFTCentral says it uses the LM270WQ1 but a different variant and then said it used W-LED. I just wanted to make a confirmation.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> I just ordered a Shimian qh270 lite myself... Get a little scared now also with those defects in the last pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant take the order back unfortunately, otherwise would have changed it to a Crossover in stead I guess


Mine just arrived at my doorstep and so far I can't find any issues. The only thing that I'm not liking is the lack of an OSD.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> My ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB - With Glass came today from bigclothcraft, lovely looking monitor.
> Cant get the display to show the bios or windows, using the dual link dvi cable and a gtx 560, tried both ports on the graphics card, cable different way round, should be fine, the led goes blue and you can see the screen is getting power because you can adjust the brightness.
> It just wont show windows, connected it with my dell u2410, and windows is detecting it, very odd indeed, ordered another dual dvi cable to see if thats the problem.
> Should a basic dvi cable work with lower resolutions? tried one but nothing, not even bios screen showing.


What model did you get? 2B or 2C (or 2D)?


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> What model did you get? 2B or 2C (or 2D)?


not sure, nothing was on the box, this is a shot of the back though:


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> not sure, nothing was on the box, this is a shot of the back though:










Achieva, not Catleap. I don't remember if the Achieva's had boards that could overclock, but the March manufacturing date is probably too late anyways.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Mine just arrived at my doorstep and so far I can't find any issues. The only thing that I'm not liking is the lack of an OSD.


Thanks for your hopeful reply









Why is the lack of an OSD a problem? Do the colours / contrast settings not look good as they are now? Is it not something that can be fixed by using windows or GPU control panel calibration?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

The contrast is a little high. I prefer to set it in the display's OSD and not have to worry about it again. Its not a big deal. Although I guess that I could use Windows.


----------



## eoniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> Tried it on my mates GTX 260 , got this, not good is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt fire up with a dual link dvi , but got this with a normal dvi.
> Still going to wait and see what a new cable does.


That line pattern is similar to my issue but I don't think an old DVI cable is going to narrow down your issue. A couple times before the screen faded dark I'd see only 7- 8 of thos vertical lines altogether. Makes me wonder if it a lose internal panel cable.( I would appreciate the input from anyone technically inclined. And look forward to the eventual 'dismantling images cause I'd love to attempt it but want some guidance before digging into it )

Also please post if a new cable does anything. I may want to invest in one also if that is the case.

You know (not that I would EVER do this.....) if you're waiting on a cable to arrive you may want to run to a local retailer (BB, Fry's, pick a name) and pick one up regardless of cost.. Then when yours gets delivered - you can always return the one you got B&M. Check the return policy as there may be a re-stocking fee - which is not so bad to get an answer right away anyway.


----------



## Remix65

a laptop lcd screen shows like that once for me and the problem ended up being motherboard video failure.

the laptop was dropped and screen broke. a used screen worked fine. i ordered a new one and the new one didnt work. on disassembly the video cable on the motherboard end got messed up rendering the video motherboard useless.

i would open up the monitor and make sure connections are tight and safe.

your monitor had a rough trip.


----------



## lineman

FYI, got my Shimian QH270-Lite delivered yesterday (Tuesday). It shipped Monday from Korea and was delivered to Kansas City the next day. I ordered from ta_planet, he shipped fedex. S&H was free/included. It was shipped in the product box, with no additional wrapping or packaging. Product box was in almost perfect shape when delivered.



I've been using it for almost 24 hrs now.. Using a standard 3 prong power supply type cable with the included power brick. It's running warm, but definitely within acceptable heat range.

Display came on fine initially and has no issues. Using a 7970 card. Zero dead pixels. Do not notice any reflection with the display. No noteworthy backlight bleed. Colors look great and ultimately did not require much adjustment at all. Text is extremely crisp and easy to read. Stand is solid and steady, and perfectly level. It's very sharp, clear, and stunning. Completely blows away my Samsung S27A550H and PX2370 LED displays. So far, it's hands down the best display I have ever owned, and worth every penny I paid for it.

FYI, initially, I was having problems with flickering at the bottom of the screen, but that turned out to be an AMD driver issue. I simply reinstalled AMD GPU driver and it completely resolved the flickering.

I'm planning to connect it via KVM to my Dell M4500 laptop (Quadro FX 880M) and Macbook Air 13" Core i5 too.

For the KVM, I'll be using an IOGEAR 4-Port Dual-Link DVI KVMP Pro Switch GCS1204G. It supports DVI-D Dual Link 2560 x 1600 resolution. Found it on Amazon for $277.

For the M4500 and Macbook Air adapters, I'm planning to use an Accell UltraAV B087B-002B DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter for the Dell M4500, and the Accell UltraAV B087B-003J Mini DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter for the Macbook.

KVM and adapters will be delivered Friday, so I'll test this weekend and report back.


----------



## neocpp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lineman*
> 
> FYI, got my Shimian QH270-Lite delivered yesterday (Tuesday). It shipped Monday from Korea and was delivered to Kansas City the next day. I ordered from ta_planet, he shipped fedex. S&H was free/included. It was shipped in the product box, with no additional wrapping or packaging. Product box was in almost perfect shape when delivered.
> 
> I've been using it for almost 24 hrs now.. Using a standard 3 prong power supply type cable with the included power brick. It's running warm, but definitely within acceptable heat range.
> Display came on fine initially and has no issues. Using a 7970 card. Zero dead pixels. Do not notice any reflection with the display. No noteworthy backlight bleed. Colors look great and ultimately did not require much adjustment at all. Text is extremely crisp and easy to read. Stand is solid and steady, and perfectly level. It's very sharp, clear, and stunning. Completely blows away my Samsung S27A550H and PX2370 LED displays. So far, it's hands down the best display I have ever owned, and worth every penny I paid for it.
> FYI, initially, I was having problems with flickering at the bottom of the screen, but that turned out to be an AMD driver issue. I simply reinstalled AMD GPU driver and it completely resolved the flickering.
> I'm planning to connect it via KVM to my Dell M4500 laptop (Quadro FX 880M) and Macbook Air 13" Core i5 too.
> For the KVM, I'll be using an IOGEAR 4-Port Dual-Link DVI KVMP Pro Switch GCS1204G. It supports DVI-D Dual Link 2560 x 1600 resolution. Found it on Amazon for $277.
> For the M4500 and Macbook Air adapters, I'm planning to use an Accell UltraAV B087B-002B DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter for the Dell M4500, and the Accell UltraAV B087B-003J Mini DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter for the Macbook.
> KVM and adapters will be delivered Friday, so I'll test this weekend and report back.


Thank you, this will be useful to me. Do you think the KVM will add any significant lag, or will we be able to game through these without any problems?


----------



## lineman

I'm not much of a gamer, but I have been using a variety of KVMs for over 15 years, and use them for audio/video editing, etc. I've always used them with higher end Logitech wireless gaming-type mice (Revolution MX, Performance MX, etc). I prefer IOGEAR (or their parent company ATEN), and have had no noticeable problems with any kind of lag with the IOGEAR KVMs. As long as you go with a good desktop KVM that uses native cables and has good video bandwidth, I'm betting you should be fine.

Only times I've experienced lag is when using inferior quality KVMs (ex. Belkin) or when using IP or Cat5 based KVMs.

For consumer, desktop KVMs suitable for gaming, IOGEAR/ATEN will probably be your best bet. They have a variety of KVMs that can handle 3D, 120Hz, multiple big displays, multiple USB devices (ie. keyboard, mouse). IOGEAR/ATEN include quality cables with all of their KVMs, provide firmware upgrade capability with many models, and are well built and long lasting. Since you have the 2560x1440 display, make sure you get a KVM that can handle 2560x1600 or better resolution, DVI-D, AND dual-link. Keyboard hotkey switching is extremely convenient too, so look for one that has that feature. When shopping for my DVI-D dual link KVM, I found that Amazon currently has the best prices and selection.

IOGEAR and ATEN websites are pretty easy to navigate and drill down / filter to find the KVM that is suitable for you. They're definitely not the least expensive KVM brand, but you get what you pay for with KVMs ... especially if you need a high performance KVM. If you buy Belkin or some other inexpensive brand, you're almost guaranteed to have issues with lag, incompatible devices, buggy firmware, OS incompatibility, etc.

Also worth noting, if you have a monitor with multiple connections, is that you can in some cases bypass the KVM for the video ... just connect each PC directly to the monitor(s). Since my QH270-Lite just has the one DVI-D port, I'll need the KVM.

http://www.iogear.com/
http://www.aten.com/


----------



## lineman

btw, when I get my new KVM delivered this week, I'll try gaming with it and will report back with my experience.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Here is the ICC profile from my Shimian QH270 lite as "calibrated" by my pantone huey. It might not be the best device in the world but its a nice improvement over what I saw out of the box.









Pantone Huey 2 QHD270 0.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## rkdmagic

I just ordered Q270Lite from red-cap. Got it for $310









I'm using hackintosh with AMD 6770 card but it's flashed to 5770 ROM. Will the monitor work for my card? 5770 listed as not compatible.


----------



## Stab

Could someone please tell me the exact lenght of the supplied DVI-D cable with the Achieva monitors?? Then I know if I should buy another one before my monitor arrives. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Some of you may have noticed this thread is quite a bit shorter than before. That is because I have removed all the posts containing eBay/other auction site links. We don't allow eBay/auction site links in the for sale/wanted or deal section therefore we don't allow them anywhere on the forum.
Please refrain from posting any links to eBay or any other auction from this point forward.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Some of you may have noticed this thread is quite a bit shorter than before. That is because I have removed all the posts containing eBay/other auction site links. We don't allow eBay/auction site links in the for sale/wanted or deal section therefore we don't allow them anywhere on the forum.
> Please refrain from posting any links to eBay or any other auction from this point forward.


Please explain the reasoning behind this.


----------



## Beauwulf

I just posted my "Just Bought" first post with my sale link from Amazon (not an auction site) and the link was gone.... Guess they blanked that one out as well...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Please explain the reasoning behind this.





Spoiler: Bitemarks and Bloodstains



I'm going to have to add a request about this.

The only place eBay is mentioned is in the Marketplace rules, that are a subsection to the normal rules and only apply to that section. eBay is the only valid source of these monitors (recently learned of Amazon at a higher price). The only way those eBay links could be validly removed according to the ToS is if any of us had a personal "interest" in them, but I don't believe anyone in these threads (especially the ones linking) are selling or investing in the monitors themselves.

Please PM me if you would like to further this discussion











Anyways, before this gets way OT. Back to the discussion at hand. Anyone get a 2B recently and what seller?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

My mistake, thanks bitemarks.


----------



## bbdude

Well, my QH270-Lite arrived from dcsamsungmall....

No dead/stuck pixels, that's a plus I suppose. However, well, just look:



http://imgur.com/2oQ34


This picture isn't entirely accurate, as I've found. The monitor's picture shifts around a bit when moving my camera. Basically, I have bleed on the top, upper left, and lower left. Is it possible the bezel is putting pressure on the panel? Is this grounds for a replacement/return?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

To clear a few things up.
Any post with a link to eBay was removed, this included a quote or a reply to post containing eBay. This process took about 5 straight hours so I may took a few legit post by mistake. I will look into the 2 posts that have been mentioned.
The reasoning for this that I have PMed TheJesus is.
Quote:


> These rules supersede all previously posted rules and are part of the Terms of Service of Overclock.net.


What applies in the marketplace applies in the whole forum.


----------



## TheJesus

Bitemarks does indeed have full reason to do so.


----------



## Mr Pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> To clear a few things up.
> Any post with a link to eBay was removed, this included a quote or a reply to post containing eBay. This process took about 5 straight hours so I may took a few legit post by mistake. I will look into the 2 posts that have been mentioned.
> The reasoning for this that I have PMed TheJesus is.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> These rules supersede all previously posted rules and are part of the Terms of Service of Overclock.net.
> 
> 
> 
> What applies in the marketplace applies in the whole forum.
Click to expand...

Might I suggest altering your terms for EBAY auctions? Your terms state Craig's List _is_ allowed because bidding does not take place. In all the listings I've seen for these monitors the main option is "buy it now" with a price that (correct me if I'm wrong) cannot be changed once the listing is made. This does not involve bidding and is not an auction, but simply a way of making a product available to purchase. The only reason the links are then in conflict with your terms is because EBAY is singled out specifically. Changing your terms to prohibit _only_ pages involving bidding should accomplish what you need without needing to exclude these other pages, in this case the only real way of purchasing these displays. I'd have argued that checking to ensure the compliance of every link is too much for the moderators, but since you appear to have time to read through and edit this thread for hours that doesn't seem to be a problem. This is not meant to be disrespectful, but I think either the clarification or alteration of the "for sale" rules are justified in this case.


----------



## Stab

Could someone please tell me the lenght of the supplied DVI-D cable with the Achieva monitors?? Then I know if I should buy another one before my monitor arrives. Thank you so much.


----------



## Qubits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Could someone please tell me the lenght of the supplied DVI-D cable with the Achieva monitors?? Then I know if I should buy another one before my monitor arrives. Thank you so much.


They are about 3-4 feet long (~.9 meters).


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Pixel*
> 
> Might I suggest altering your terms for EBAY auctions? Your terms state Craig's List _is_ allowed because bidding does not take place. In all the listings I've seen for these monitors the main option is "buy it now" with a price that (correct me if I'm wrong) cannot be changed once the listing is made. This does not involve bidding and is not an auction, but simply a way of making a product available to purchase. The only reason the links are then in conflict with your terms is because EBAY is singled out specifically. Changing your terms to prohibit _only_ pages involving bidding should accomplish what you need without needing to exclude these other pages, in this case the only real way of purchasing these displays. I'd have argued that checking to ensure the compliance of every link is too much for the moderators, but since you appear to have time to read through and edit this thread for hours that doesn't seem to be a problem. This is not meant to be disrespectful, but I think either the clarification or alteration of the "for sale" rules are justified in this case.


I already suggested rewording the rules, I don't expect it to be done specifically for us







Its not a big deal, we'll live.


----------



## neocpp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Could someone please tell me the lenght of the supplied DVI-D cable with the Achieva monitors?? Then I know if I should buy another one before my monitor arrives. Thank you so much.


The one I got is ~5 ft long.


----------



## Mr Pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I already suggested rewording the rules, I don't expect it to be done specifically for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a big deal, we'll live.


If several threads in the hundreds of pages and hundreds of new accounts doesn't justify at least a second look at the wording, I don't know what does.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Pixel*
> 
> If several threads in the hundreds of pages and hundreds of new accounts doesn't justify at least a second look at the wording, I don't know what does.


Members: 257,008
Threads: 1,161,923
Posts: 16,123,003

We are but a drop in a vast and endless ocean.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, I'm having a problem and I can't find any help no where.

I have 3 x Crossover 27Q Led-P, I set the display in eyefinity 3x1 and whenever I tri to restart the computer or change the resolution in a game, all my screens goes blank (as usual) and when they turn back on, the left screen is always flickering. Like if it can't detect the signal.

So I have to turn off the power of that monitor, unplug, DVI cable (I have two 100$ dongles, DVI to Mini display port, usb powered). Plug it back to the power and plug the DVI cable and it works that way.

What is causing this?

Please help


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a problem and I can't find any help no where.
> I have 3 x Crossover 27Q Led-P, I set the display in eyefinity 3x1 and whenever I tri to restart the computer or change the resolution in a game, all my screens goes blank (as usual) and when they turn back on, the left screen is always flickering. Like if it can't detect the signal.
> So I have to turn off the power of that monitor, unplug, DVI cable (I have two 100$ dongles, DVI to Mini display port, usb powered). Plug it back to the power and plug the DVI cable and it works that way.
> What is causing this?
> Please help


how about try... once you have them working, set a PRESET at the AMD VISION ENGINE CONTROL CENTER.
and that way its a one-click process to get it Back to work.

then whenever you have it working at any resolution set a preset again so that its another one-click process.

these presets are key because you can spend unnecessary long times trying to set up eyefinity...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, + rep, thank you for your help, but do you know what is causing this?


----------



## Remix65

1. flickering for me was caused by having too long displayport cables. they didnt go away and i had to go back to my regular displayport cables. i think i have 6ft cables now. i tried i think 15ft cables and they couldnt work. i bought 2 they botth didnt work. supplier sent me 2 others but they still didnt work. happened with the 6870 and the 6970 so i gave up on longer cables.

2. displayport doesnt come from sleep right for me. i have to have all monitors on first then wake the computer so the computer picks it up where it left the monitors off (eyefinity). otherwise if i turn the computer on then [4] monitors afterwards, the ones connected through dp come in late knocking off eyefinity so i have to go back to the AMD ctrl panel and use the preset.

so i think when you're restarting your computer, your monitors go to sleep mode and by the time your computer restarts and gives them the signal, the computer thinks some of them were just plugged in confusing your monitor setup.

acted the same on asus 6870 and now sapphire 6970.


----------



## TheJesus

I have the flickering issue with 3 monitors not in EyeFinity (just extended desktop) with one of the Accel $100 adapters like you. I unplug the adapter from the video card, wait for the screens to adjust from one disappearing, then plug it back in. Usually solves the issue. Not really sure why.


----------



## Niko-Time

Any similar bargains to be have on Korean TVs? Would really want one of these monitors but I have a Zotac HTPC and a ps3 which I would like to use it a fair bit on so doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I have the flickering issue with 3 monitors not in EyeFinity (just extended desktop) with one of the Accel $100 adapters like you. I unplug the adapter from the video card, wait for the screens to adjust from one disappearing, then plug it back in. Usually solves the issue. Not really sure why.


I have the exact same problem, with the exact same solution. I have 7970CFs. I should note that I only get this on a power up; I don't get this when it wakes from sleep.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you think its because I bought dongles that wasnt on the AMD eyefinity supported hardware list?

I bought a startech instead of the accel one. When I game everything is awsome and fine though.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you think its because I bought dongles that wasnt on the AMD eyefinity supported hardware list?
> I bought a startech instead of the accel one. When I game everything is awsome and fine though.


I'm going to bet its just a rebranded one. I originally had an active non-powered adapter from HIS, but it was literally just their packaging with a Bizlink connector in it


----------



## Aquineas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you think its because I bought dongles that wasnt on the AMD eyefinity supported hardware list?
> I bought a startech instead of the accel one. When I game everything is awsome and fine though.


That's not at all unreasonable, because I went with a cheaper dongle too (paid about $55, but I won't link here due to the eBay linking rule). Mine mostly works, but as mentioned sometimes on cold power up it gets a little flaky. I need to order one more dongle for my third one; I'll probably go with the more Accel dongle now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

So you think its because of the dongles we are using?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> So you think its because of the dongles we are using?


Probably just AMD as usual


----------



## soar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> I tried from Mini DisplayPort to Dual Link DVI on a Macbook Pro and it works perfectly.
> Cheers


Can you share what model macbook pro and what model monitor you are running. I am trying the same thing with a Shimian QH270 Lite, and the screen doesn't even turn on, I suspect it is because it is not detecting a signal...


----------



## Methodical

Ummm, interesting. Are there any 30" units out there?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Ummm, interesting. Are there any 30" units out there?


Yes, but they are nearly identically priced to Dell or HP 30" over here.


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soar*
> 
> Can you share what model macbook pro and what model monitor you are running. I am trying the same thing with a Shimian QH270 Lite, and the screen doesn't even turn on, I suspect it is because it is not detecting a signal...


Hi,

It is Macbook Pro 15 Early 2011. As long as the Macbook has Mini DisplayPort, I think it should work fine. And my monitor is the Shimian Lite as well. Which adapter did you use? I used the one from Apple costs $119 here is Australia and $99 in the States.


----------



## DrSmoke

Which models can take the custom 2B pcb, is this known? Is there a particular "best model"?

I'm trying to decide what one I should be getting; Catleap, Achivia, or Crossover? Are they all the same?


----------



## xdemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> Which models can take the custom 2B pcb, is this known? Is there a particular "best model"?
> I'm trying to decide what one I should be getting; Catleap, Achivia, or Crossover? Are they all the same?


Catleap can 100% take the PCB, the crossover has the best stand, the Achivia was the first Korean IPS monitor to be used.

So go with Catleap if you are 100% going to do the mod or want to take a gamble for a 2B monitor - or go for the crossover.

Alternatively wait for the apparent 200% 2B Modded Catleap being made, coming out next month (apparently).


----------



## illli

fairly certain all the brands could accept new pcb replacements. reason is they more or less basically use the same LG lcd panel.
now i dont own all 3 (Catleap, Achivia, or Crossover) but in theory there shoould be no problems


----------



## Jarenrune

Still waiting for my order from red-cap I paid on the 6th looks like I will still be waiting till monday.


----------



## DrSmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdemi*
> 
> Catleap can 100% take the PCB, the crossover has the best stand, the Achivia was the first Korean IPS monitor to be used.
> So go with Catleap if you are 100% going to do the mod or want to take a gamble for a 2B monitor - or go for the crossover.
> Alternatively wait for the apparent 200% 2B Modded Catleap being made, coming out next month (apparently).


Thanks. That confirms what I was thinking. Now if I could just get my hands on a 680 4gb to run the damn thing.









On the Modded OCN Cat. I can't wait. I'm getting one now, I'll buy those if/when they show up.


----------



## Stab

I'm looking for a more sturdy & quality DVI-D cable to connect the monitor. It seems that there are big price differences... I saw a cable for 5 euro, and some for 25 or even 30 euro. Same length, all 3m long and DVI-D (male to male)... Does it really make a difference? Or should I just go for the 5 euro one.

Links: (dutch but should be easy do understand)

http://www.bol.com/nl/p/computer/konig-dvi-d-dual-link-kabel-3-m/1003004012044042/index.html?Referrer=ADVNLGSA0020131003004012044042

Or

http://www.bol.com/nl/p/elektronica/belkin-f2e4141cp3m-dd-dvi-d-dual-link-monitor-kabel/9000000011312856/index.html

Thanks


----------



## soar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> It is Macbook Pro 15 Early 2011. As long as the Macbook has Mini DisplayPort, I think it should work fine. And my monitor is the Shimian Lite as well. Which adapter did you use? I used the one from Apple costs $119 here is Australia and $99 in the States.


Thanks for letting me know! Would you know if your macbook pro has the thunderbolt port that doubles as mini-display port?

I have a 2011 Mac Mini, a 2011 Macbook Air (both newest with thunderbolt ports that double as mini-display ports), and a 2008 Macbook pro (mini-display port). All of them should be able to drive this resolution screen. But basically this is what is happening:

- I turn on the monitor (a blinking blue light shows up on the lower right, I think that's on, right?)
- I plug in any of these machines using a Mini DP to Dual-Link DVI adapter (one that I bought used online, I was been super-cheap...).
- nothing happens

The monitor doesn't visibly light up, nor does any of my macs recognize the monitor. I tried playing with the power button - press and hold, etc. To no avail. Sometimes the blue light turns red, but that's it.

I am tempted to think either that there is compatibility issue between the monitor and my macs, or that I may have a bad Mini-DP to Dual-Link DVI cable? I had the seller test the monitor before shipping, so unless there is some shipping damage, I don't see how it could be a monitor issue.

I am going to try getting a brand new cable to try, but I wanted to see if you had similar issues.


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soar*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know! Would you know if your macbook pro has the thunderbolt port that doubles as mini-display port?
> I have a 2011 Mac Mini, a 2011 Macbook Air (both newest with thunderbolt ports that double as mini-display ports), and a 2008 Macbook pro (mini-display port). All of them should be able to drive this resolution screen. But basically this is what is happening:
> - I turn on the monitor (a blinking blue light shows up on the lower right, I think that's on, right?)
> - I plug in any of these machines using a Mini DP to Dual-Link DVI adapter (one that I bought used online, I was been super-cheap...).
> - nothing happens
> The monitor doesn't visibly light up, nor does any of my macs recognize the monitor. I tried playing with the power button - press and hold, etc. To no avail. Sometimes the blue light turns red, but that's it.
> I am tempted to think either that there is compatibility issue between the monitor and my macs, or that I may have a bad Mini-DP to Dual-Link DVI cable? I had the seller test the monitor before shipping, so unless there is some shipping damage, I don't see how it could be a monitor issue.
> I am going to try getting a brand new cable to try, but I wanted to see if you had similar issues.


Hi,

The blue light means it is on, blinking means there is no signal or the signal is not correct. The solid red means the monitor is off. To my knowledge, I think Mini DP and Thunderbolt are the same ( I am maybe wrong) so it should work (my Mac Pro has Thunderbolt). It seems to me the cable adapter is faulty. Make sure it is this adapter in order to work:

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB571Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ

You might take the adapter to an Apple store and ask them to test whether it works or not before buying a new one.

Cheers.


----------



## Stab

I was wondering something.

Achieva is the OEM of the well known Hazro monitors. The Achieva Shimian monitors are really identical too the Hazro monitors because of this.

But are they really the same? Or does Achieva ship the main parts to Hazro and they put their own monitor together? Or does Achieva send fully manufactured monitors with a Hazro logo on it to Hazro for them to sell?


----------



## Methodical

Thanks. So, I may as well keep looking at the Dell 30" then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Ummm, interesting. Are there any 30" units out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they are nearly identically priced to Dell or HP 30" over here.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Thanks. So, I may as well keep looking at the Dell 30" then.


Should check out [H]ardForum, there are quite a few used ones for sale around $700-800 shipped


----------



## Methodical

Thanks. I will do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Thanks. So, I may as well keep looking at the Dell 30" then.
> 
> 
> 
> Should check out [H]ardForum, there are quite a few used ones for sale around $700-800 shipped
Click to expand...


----------



## eoniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulabby*
> 
> Hi,
> The blue light means it is on, blinking means there is no signal or the signal is not correct. The solid red means the monitor is off. To my knowledge, I think Mini DP and Thunderbolt are the same ( I am maybe wrong) so it should work (my Mac Pro has Thunderbolt). It seems to me the cable adapter is faulty. Make sure it is this adapter in order to work:
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB571Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ
> You might take the adapter to an Apple store and ask them to test whether it works or not before buying a new one.
> Cheers.


Unless you think the store would mind - why not take in the monitor also? That should quickly narrow down whether it's cable, adapter or PC/video . Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eoniverse*
> 
> Unless you think the store would mind - why not take in the monitor also? That should quickly narrow down whether it's cable, adapter or PC/video . Can't hurt to ask.


Yeah, I think you should do that, the best way. Take the Macbook, monitor and the adapter.


----------



## lineman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lineman*
> 
> I'm planning to connect it via KVM to my Dell M4500 laptop (Quadro FX 880M) and Macbook Air 13" Core i5 too.
> For the KVM, I'll be using an IOGEAR 4-Port Dual-Link DVI KVMP Pro Switch GCS1204G. It supports DVI-D Dual Link 2560 x 1600 resolution. Found it on Amazon for $277.
> For the M4500 and Macbook Air adapters, I'm planning to use an Accell UltraAV B087B-002B DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter for the Dell M4500, and the Accell UltraAV B087B-003J Mini DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter for the Macbook.
> KVM and adapters will be delivered Friday, so I'll test this weekend and report back.


Update on my KVM and Displayport-to-DVI-D adapter testing/experience ...

I got the KVM set up and connected (IOGEAR 4-Port Dual-Link DVI KVMP Pro Switch GCS1204G). Everything works flawlessly. Perfect picture, perfect compatibility so far with Win7 and Linux. Only minor issue I had was that the KVM didn't want to play nicely with my Logitech Nano receiver and Performance MX wireless mouse, when I had the Nano receiver plugged in to the mouse USB port. So, I simply move the Nano to one of the two extra shared USB ports and it works fine now.

For the Displayport-to-DVI-D adapter and my Dell M4500 (Quadro FX 880M), I had no problems getting it to work. Adapter I'm using is Accell UltraAV B087B-002B DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter, and it's plugged in to the Dell docking Station.

On both computers currently connected to the KVM, I've had zero problems with lag. I haven't played any games yet, but will do more testing this weekend.

fyi, the desktop PC is a hexacore Core i7 w/ Gigabyte G1.Sniper, 24GB ram, 1 x 7970, etc.

I still need to buy a MiniDP-to-DVI-D adapter for my Macbook Air 13. I'll do that tomorrow and get it tested.


----------



## eoniverse

I am loving this Achieva Shimian QH270. Dispite the occasional glitch if I turn on the monitor after sitting idle.(twice in 6 days - got moving vertical lines. Got a new cable coming.) All it took to fix it was to turn the monitor back off and turn it right back on and the video card displayed properly.

No stuck pixels that I can see.

I never would have gotten this except for all the fantastic information and results everyone here has posted. Thank you!


----------



## lineman

btw, the DVI-D cables that came with my IOGEAR KVM work fine.


----------



## xdemi

Now what I really want to see is someone driving the monitor with a HD7990 (Yes, I know some of you have the leaked ES's; so get to it!).


----------



## cougarz

i had the dell u2711 and i hated the ag coating. I sold it for that.. Now i see these korean equivalents. Can you please tell me what is the advantage in having it at 100hz? Just for gamers or better quality image / stability?


----------



## cougarz

i'm thinking to go with the crossover. It costs more but i want a higher stand than achieva, catleap pc bank etc.
Anybody made the overclock on this model?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cougarz*
> 
> i'm thinking to go with the crossover. It costs more but i want a higher stand than achieva, catleap pc bank etc.
> Anybody made the overclock on this model?


It's not possible to overclock the Crossover.


----------



## Balb0wa

My achieva doesnt work, still waiting for bigcloth man to get back to me :-(

Tried 3 different cables and even bought a new video card,lol


----------



## eoniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> My achieva doesnt work, still waiting for bigcloth man to get back to me :-(
> Tried 3 different cables and even bought a new video card,lol


Fwiw sorry, That sucks. Please let us know how it goes. Isn't it possible it also got damaged in transportation? Between bigcloth and eBay I expect you'll get your money back. Good luck.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> My achieva doesnt work, still waiting for bigcloth man to get back to me :-(
> Tried 3 different cables and even bought a new video card,lol


Bad luck for you man. I feel for you.

I expect the problem to be in the DVI-D connection to the internal board. I don't know exactly how the monitor will look once opened up, but I'm sure there is a connection between the dvi-d input and the panel or 'mainboard'.

When you plugged in a single link dvi-d, you got that vertical lines and that is normal i think. It also proves that the screen is at least capable of showing something








If you ruled out the cable and the videocard, I put my money on the dvi connection on the inside.

How is your seller helping you?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cougarz*
> 
> i had the dell u2711 and i hated the ag coating. I sold it for that.. Now i see these korean equivalents. Can you please tell me what is the advantage in having it at 100hz? Just for gamers or better quality image / stability?


Gamers mostly. It basically is the real version of the "120Hz" TVs you see (not made up frames created by the TV).


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eoniverse*
> 
> Fwiw sorry, That sucks. Please let us know how it goes. Isn't it possible it also got damaged in transportation? Between bigcloth and eBay I expect you'll get your money back. Good luck.


Box looked fine, no bubblewrap , just brown paper around it, but monitor looked fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Bad luck for you man. I feel for you.
> I expect the problem to be in the DVI-D connection to the internal board. I don't know exactly how the monitor will look once opened up, but I'm sure there is a connection between the dvi-d input and the panel or 'mainboard'.
> When you plugged in a single link dvi-d, you got that vertical lines and that is normal i think. It also proves that the screen is at least capable of showing something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ruled out the cable and the videocard, I put my money on the dvi connection on the inside.
> How is your seller helping you?


He messaged me last week after i told him it was faulty, i hadnt tried new cables or videocard then, he suggested the same, emailed him on friday, heard nothing since, it has been the weekend though.

He sounded pretty nice in the email, we shall see.

Hope i dont have to send it back to korea ! cheapest uk method is £65 via ups. :-(


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> Box looked fine, no bubblewrap , just brown paper around it, but monitor looked fine.
> He messaged me last week after i told him it was faulty, i hadnt tried new cables or videocard then, he suggested the same, emailed him on friday, heard nothing since, it has been the weekend though.
> He sounded pretty nice in the email, we shall see.
> Hope i dont have to send it back to korea ! cheapest uk method is £65 via ups. :-(


He'll more than likely pay for shipping back (they get a discount due to bulk shipping rates) so that the factory can figure out what's wrong. And then he'll either refund or replace. Just speculation from past experience though.


----------



## eshiku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> Box looked fine, no bubblewrap , just brown paper around it, but monitor looked fine.
> He messaged me last week after i told him it was faulty, i hadnt tried new cables or videocard then, he suggested the same, emailed him on friday, heard nothing since, it has been the weekend though.
> He sounded pretty nice in the email, we shall see.
> Hope i dont have to send it back to korea ! cheapest uk method is £65 via ups. :-(


I also have problem with the monitor bigclothcraft have sent me, it's a catleap q270 and left half of the screen is much darker/dimmer than the right side.

I emailed him, and its taking him forever to reply, from what i am reading here at oc.net bigclothcraft is responding to new buyers and orders no problem.

We will see how this plays out.....


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eshiku*
> 
> I also have problem with the monitor bigclothcraft have sent me, it's a catleap q270 and left half of the screen is much darker/dimmer than the right side.
> I emailed him, and its taking him forever to reply, from what i am reading here at oc.net bigclothcraft is responding to new buyers and orders no problem.
> We will see how this plays out.....


well ive opened a case on ebay, just incase


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> well ive opened a case on ebay, just incase


I know it sounds stupid, but there was actually a member in the Catleap thread that thought his monitor was DOA as well, and it turned out he hadn't turned it on. True story. So, just to make sure, you have made sure to turn it on?

And again, I mean no offense.


----------



## Qubits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> My achieva doesnt work, still waiting for bigcloth man to get back to me :-(
> Tried 3 different cables and even bought a new video card,lol


I'm sorry about your troubles. Can I ask what exactly is wrong with your particular monitor?

I received mine from the same seller (bigclothcraft) last week and I've had no problems with it (incredibly awesome, I can't get over the resolution). Anyway let me know if I can help.


----------



## soar

Thanks so much for everyone's help on this forum. I figured out why my shamian qh270 lite wasn't working with my macs. basically, I did not plug in the USB on my mini-dp to dual-link dvi converter. I guess the converter needs the power from the USB port, so once I connected it, my shaman now works flawlessless with all the macs I have - 2008 MacBook pro, 2011 MacBook air and Mac mini.

Thanks again. That thing is a beauty!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, but there was actually a member in the Catleap thread that thought his monitor was DOA as well, and it turned out he hadn't turned it on. True story. So, just to make sure, you have made sure to turn it on?
> And again, I mean no offense.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits*
> 
> I'm sorry about your troubles. Can I ask what exactly is wrong with your particular monitor?
> I received mine from the same seller (bigclothcraft) last week and I've had no problems with it (incredibly awesome, I can't get over the resolution). Anyway let me know if I can help.


Well he hasn't replied this morning, thought he would ;-( told him on friday it wouldnt work.

Mine switches on, i get the blue and red led, i can see the backlight come on, can alter the brightness via the controls on the monitor, but no windows display, no bios showing, nothing.

Tried it on my mates and he got weird test bar pattern, multi coloured lines.

Ive tried 3 different dual-dvi cables, and tried it with a gtx 560 and a amd hd 7850 :-(


----------



## Lulabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soar*
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's help on this forum. I figured out why my shamian qh270 lite wasn't working with my macs. basically, I did not plug in the USB on my mini-dp to dual-link dvi converter. I guess the converter needs the power from the USB port, so once I connected it, my shaman now works flawlessless with all the macs I have - 2008 MacBook pro, 2011 MacBook air and Mac mini.
> Thanks again. That thing is a beauty!


Happy to hear that, enjoy mate!


----------



## Balb0wa

He has got back to me, says i have to send it back to him, and if its faulty he will refund my postage, cant say thats to bad really , waiting for him to provide the return address.

Having a bugger of a time finding the return address, all thats on ebay is " Where do you post from? This item dispatched from Daegu, default, Korea, South" lol

Ive asked him if he can arrange a collection, if he gets bulk discounts etc

edit, used ebay contact info, not even a post code!!

Contact Information for bigclothcraft

User ID:
bigclothcraft
Name:
Doo-Gyo Jung
Company:
Neotrade
City:
Daegu

Neotrade Doo-Gyo Jung 303-1103 Sincheonji Heights,Hwanggeum 1-dong, Suseong-gu. Daegu, default 706-795. Korea, South
Country:
Korea, South


----------



## Balb0wa

This is what happens when i switch it on


----------



## eoniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> This is what happens when i switch it on


Not promising. Still waiting to hear back from the seller? If I hadn't seen that other screen shot with the vertical bars when you had it with your friends PC I would guess it may be as simple as the internal video cable.... if you can call that simple. I'd suggest getting it open and re-seating it but I think that would mess up any refund/return or eBay protection coverage that you may be able to take advantage of.

I had said one thing to you earlier and you replied that the package seemed fine when you got it delivered - but frankly that doesn't mean it didn't take several drops during delivery and come to you looking unscathed. As a last ditch if you can't get resolution any other way I would suggest you consider that.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eoniverse*
> 
> Not promising. Still waiting to hear back from the seller? If I hadn't seen that other screen shot with the vertical bars when you had it with your friends PC I would guess it may be as simple as the internal video cable.... if you can call that simple. I'd suggest getting it open and re-seating it but I think that would mess up any refund/return or eBay protection coverage that you may be able to take advantage of.
> I had said one thing to you earlier and you replied that the package seemed fine when you got it delivered - but frankly that doesn't mean it didn't take several drops during delivery and come to you looking unscathed. As a last ditch if you can't get resolution any other way I would suggest you consider that.


i cant even get the lines on the screen, its odd, how do i open it up? theres not many screws on the back! ;-)

i replied to the seller as soon as he message me this morning, he didnt reply back, seems to do one reply every 24hrs,lol


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> i cant even get the lines on the screen, its odd, how do i open it up? theres not many screws on the back! ;-)
> i replied to the seller as soon as he message me this morning, he didnt reply back, seems to do one reply every 24hrs,lol


http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2900_50#post_16787929


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/2900_50#post_16787929


ive got the glass version though , do i have to remove the glass?


----------



## Tridacnid

Most likely. If you do, please take pictures as I don't think I've seen a Shimian w/glass teardown guide yet.


----------



## Niko-Time

DON'T open it up if you are returning it. Could void the warranty/offer grounds for the seller to refuse refunding you.


----------



## Ralos

Hi, guys!!

One question, can I build a surround desktop with three monitors that only have DVI-D input (cheapest version) with 2x gtx 680?

THANKS!!!


----------



## eoniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> DON'T open it up if you are returning it. Could void the warranty/offer grounds for the seller to refuse refunding you.


+1.

Balbowa: Some eBay process of dispute (PayPal also?) have time limits and steps to follow. I don't recall specifics but I'd look into that.


----------



## Balb0wa

Big update coming, ive mended it, just need to bandage my hand and get blood off bezel


----------



## Balb0wa

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244273/how-not-to-repair-the-achieva-27-led-2560x1440-wqhd-s-ips-quad-hd-monitor/0_100


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralos*
> 
> Hi, guys!!
> One question, can I build a surround desktop with three monitors that only have DVI-D input (cheapest version) with 2x gtx 680?
> THANKS!!!


Yes.

http://www.galaxytech.com/__en_gb__/Landingpage/3Dsurround.html

Plug two monitors in to the first card's DVI ports, then the last into the second card's DVI port.


----------



## eoniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> Big update coming, ive mended it, just need to bandage my hand and get blood off bezel


wth???









for real?

details please .....


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eoniverse*
> 
> wth???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for real?
> details please .....


read the thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1244273/how-not-to-repair-the-achieva-27-led-2560x1440-wqhd-s-ips-quad-hd-monitor/0_100


----------



## Stab

Jesus, my PayPal e-check has still not been cleared, although the 'expected clearing date' was last friday...

I send them an email now. I bought the monitor on the 5th of April! The money was taken from my bank account by PayPal 1 day later as expected and then I have to wait almost 2 weeks to get it cleared? So irritating!


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Jesus, my PayPal e-check has still not been cleared, although the 'expected clearing date' was last friday...
> I send them an email now. I bought the monitor on the 5th of April! The money was taken from my bank account by PayPal 1 day later as expected and then I have to wait almost 2 weeks to get it cleared? So irritating!


Just pray that you don't ever get a refund from a seller thru paypal. The last time the seller refunded my money in like 30 minutes and 19 YES 19 days later paypal credited my account


----------



## Tridacnid

Wow, didn't expect you to go and do it! Hope that cut heals quickly.


----------



## rkdmagic

Got it in 3biz days from the shipped day. Ordered from red-cap and shipped via DHL. My monitor wont fit under my desk hutch so I decided to mount it with a Dell stand-pulling from an old monitor. I got a VESA mounting kit that I bought earlier ~ $10 bucks. Boomm! Got a nice stand that I really love.







. and NO dead pixels so far.









The one im using, un-screw everything on the top part and keep 4 screws at the center.









VESA mount - you need to drill 4 holes on this to attach to the Dell stand.









finally,


----------



## CrazzyRussian

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244418/how-to-properly-remove-the-glass-off-of-the-achieva-27-led-2560x1440-s-ips-tempered-glass-monitor/0_100

Just made a tutorial how to take the tempered glass off of the Shimian monitor. Tutorial can be adapter for other tempered glass monitors, however I'm %100 it works for the Shimian monitor.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244418/how-to-properly-remove-the-glass-off-of-the-achieva-27-led-2560x1440-s-ips-tempered-glass-monitor/0_100
> 
> Just made a tutorial how to take the tempered glass off of the Shimian monitor. Tutorial can be adapter for other tempered glass monitors, however I'm %100 it works for the Shimian monitor.


If it's just two-sided tape on these tempered models all it takes is heat to loosen them for removal. Should be a piece of cake!







A heat gun is your friend and as long as you don't run it on SUN setting you won't do any damage and the glass should peel off pretty cleanly.


----------



## spacin9guild

Am I going to have a problem with this monitor with GTX 480s as far as seeing the BIOS and such? Is there a work-around?


----------



## Ralos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Yes.
> http://www.galaxytech.com/__en_gb__/Landingpage/3Dsurround.html
> Plug two monitors in to the first card's DVI ports, then the last into the second card's DVI port.


Thanks, but I saw this on MSI web about outputs video of the GTX 680:

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N680GTX-PM2D2GD5.html

_"Video Output Function
Dual-link DVI-I x 1
Dual-link DVI-D x 1
DisplayPort x 1
HDMI x 1"_

Dual-link DVI-I and Dual-link DVI-D?¿

What´s the difference? Will these korean monitors run on both?


----------



## Jarenrune

Just got my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite from red-cap and the waiting was worth it.
It is perfect not one dead pixel no scratches nothing it looks amazing.
He packed it fine I am very happy with this buy!


----------



## Nocturin

Wow. When i first subbed to this thread there was 10 replies. Holy cow. I am so buying a new monitor from these places!


----------



## vitality

I'm deciding if I should buy one of these and sell my 120hz 23" monitor. What do you guys think? The huge res seems awesome, and will help with schoolwork and stuff. And if I do decide to get one, which ones the best? Still the catleap?


----------



## Beauwulf

Well, I received my monitor today! Yah! It has one bright pixel in the upper RH corner and a slight bit of backlight bleed in the LH lower corner. Fit and finish are pretty good... maybe 6/10 (one point off for the wobbly base) but, the kicker with this panel is the image quality.. which is exceptional!

Out of the box, the calibration is not bad. The whites are shifted towards the blue end though. HD video playback is good with a slight amount of ghosting during fast action. The brightness buttons work sporadically though which is a bit of a pain!

Also, this was a 2D so, no OC till I get the PCBs I guess...

I am running this with dual GT545s (2 gigs total) in SLI with i7 2600K (OC'd to 4.2) and 8 megs ram ATM. Boot drive is a 120G Samsung 830 SSD.

And... yes, this is an Alienware Aurora. No, I didn't pay retail for it ($2100) I had a coupon from Cnet and it was on sale so OTD was $1173 (SSD was added later). 

OH... seller was awesome on Amazon. Shipping was super fast from KR! I wasn't expecting this till tomorrow. This morning I checked tracking and it said it was in Anchorage Alaska... LOL!


----------



## Drakenxile

i received my 4 Crossover Monitors last week from Green Sum and omg there amazing the build quality is sweet the casing is all metal so its rigid and durable but heavier.
Also the stand is nice and sturdy and easily removable if you want to use your own stand. These come with 240v adapters so you need to buy a different one but greensum
got me the right one for 30 extra a monitor. All 4 have a dead pixel on each all different places i really don't mind at all saved me 2400$ i can't complain. They just look gorgeous
i'll be taking pictures and uploading them probably tomorrow.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralos*
> 
> Thanks, but I saw this on MSI web about outputs video of the GTX 680:
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N680GTX-PM2D2GD5.html
> _"Video Output Function
> Dual-link DVI-I x 1
> Dual-link DVI-D x 1
> DisplayPort x 1
> HDMI x 1"_
> Dual-link DVI-I and Dual-link DVI-D?¿
> What´s the difference? Will these korean monitors run on both?


One of them carries analog signal and digital signal (if you want to use VGA outputs), so it works either way


----------



## Ralos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ralos*
> 
> Thanks, but I saw this on MSI web about outputs video of the GTX 680:
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N680GTX-PM2D2GD5.html
> _"Video Output Function
> Dual-link DVI-I x 1
> Dual-link DVI-D x 1
> DisplayPort x 1
> HDMI x 1"_
> Dual-link DVI-I and Dual-link DVI-D?¿
> What´s the difference? Will these korean monitors run on both?
> 
> 
> 
> One of them carries analog signal and digital signal (if you want to use VGA outputs), so it works either way
Click to expand...

Thanks!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralos*
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


No problem









Also, For those interested in my endeavors on AMD's support of 2560x1440 @ 120Hz, here is the latest response which made me actually laugh.

_Response and Service Request History:

I am sorry for the delay in the response, this case has been sent for testing, and we are trying to obtain a DisplayPort monitor that supports 2560x1440 resolution at 120Hz.

Once our support team has tested this we will provide you with the results.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care_


----------



## Xylene

I am sorry if this was asked 100 times already but these threads have gotten so long and I've lost track. Does anyone have a list of what displays do and do not have glass?


----------



## gsv883

I just jumped the gun and ordered an Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSBS from TA_Planet, wish me luck, I fear i'm going to need it. Might be the first and last purchase I make online (depending on what happens).

@Xylene

The sellers usually state in the post whether the item comes with tempered glass or not.


----------



## Canarka

I just got my Shimian and have unpacked it. I got it from Red cap and it came three days after ordering(faster then getting an item from the other side of the states). I got a tempered glass version and there is ZERO dust behind the panel. I do have one worry though. I went through all ~400 pages of this thread and all 14 of the official thread and havent seen anyone mention this so I hope someone can chime in.

When I turn my monitor upside down, to the side, etc, I can hear what sounds like one tiny screw that falls down depending on what angle I hold the monitor.

Should I be worried? Do I need to take this thing apart and take out whatever is in there before I turn this on? I don't want to risk breaking this brand new monitor...


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canarka*
> 
> I just got my Shimian and have unpacked it. I got it from Red cap and it came three days after ordering(faster then getting an item from the other side of the states). I got a tempered glass version and there is ZERO dust behind the panel. I do have one worry though. I went through all ~400 pages of this thread and all 14 of the official thread and havent seen anyone mention this so I hope someone can chime in.
> 
> When I turn my monitor upside down, to the side, etc, I can hear what sounds like one tiny screw that falls down depending on what angle I hold the monitor.
> 
> Should I be worried? Do I need to take this thing apart and take out whatever is in there before I turn this on? I don't want to risk breaking this brand new monitor...


If you do need to take it apart, I made a guide for the tempered glass monitor and how to take it apart


----------



## eoniverse

If you're the type of person who does not move their monitor around much or at least doen't flip it upsidedown then I would just leave it alone.


----------



## Ralos

Hey!! I´m going to plug three Achieva on a single GTX680 (If I can play iRacing and Rfactor at 7680x1440 with a single gpu much better for my wallet). I´m confused, which of these active DP to DVI adapters should I buy?

DP to Dual-Link DVI *24+1* or DP to Dual-Link DVI *24+5*? Both cost 55€ (70$).

THANKS!!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I think the +5 has the integrated audio thing going on but you should really be sure about it and google it.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ralos*
> 
> Hey!! I´m going to plug three Achieva on a single GTX680 (If I can play iRacing and Rfactor at 7680x1440 with a single gpu much better for my wallet). I´m confused, which of these active DP to DVI adapters should I buy?
> 
> DP to Dual-Link DVI *24+1* or DP to Dual-Link DVI *24+5*? Both cost 55€ (70$).
> 
> THANKS!!


You only need to buy one DisplayPort-to-DVI Dula Link Active Adapter. This adapter will work up to *2560x1600 @60Hz* or *1920x1080 @120Hz. *

NVIDIA Online Store

Compatible 330MHz DisplayPort™ to Dual Link DVI-D converter for NVIDIA® DisplayPort capable products.


----------



## Ralos

THANKS!!

Finally I bought 24+1 on ebay. It is the same Ken1649 linked but cheaper.


----------



## Canarka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eoniverse*
> 
> If you're the type of person who does not move their monitor around much or at least doen't flip it upsidedown then I would just leave it alone.


Thanks. I don't ever move the monitor and when its on the desk it makes no noise. Only when I pick it up and tilt it to the side or upside down does it have whatever it is fall down inside there. The screen works fine and I have no problems with it otherwise so I'm just going to leave it alone.

I just didn't want to be one of those cases where maybe a screw shorts out something on a PCB completely frying a monitor. That's all I was afraid of.


----------



## PyreSpirit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> I am sorry if this was asked 100 times already but these threads have gotten so long and I've lost track. Does anyone have a list of what displays do and do not have glass?


Yeah I was wondering the same, I insta-bought a monitor last night. Woke up and realized I could of bought a non-glass monitor because there was soo many different versions. I emailed red-cap today to see if the one I bought was tempered glass. I got the QH270-Lite


----------



## Stab

As I can see on EMS tracking, my monitor has arrived to Amsterdam airport.

The last update says it is handed over to customs... Do all the shipments go through customs? Or does this mean mine is 'picked out' and will be retained there to find out more?
I dont want to wait much longer


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyreSpirit*
> 
> Yeah I was wondering the same, I insta-bought a monitor last night. Woke up and realized I could of bought a non-glass monitor because there was soo many different versions. I emailed red-cap today to see if the one I bought was tempered glass. I got the QH270-Lite


The lite version has no tempered glass or speakers


----------



## Canarka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> As I can see on EMS tracking, my monitor has arrived to Amsterdam airport.
> The last update says it is handed over to customs... Do all the shipments go through customs? Or does this mean mine is 'picked out' and will be retained there to find out more?
> I dont want to wait much longer


All shipments that come in to countries go through customs. This is 100% normal.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canarka*
> 
> All shipments that come in to countries go through customs. This is 100% normal.


Thanks!

Lets see how it turns out then.


----------



## OPENbracket

Hrmmmm, I really want to jump the gun for this resolution but want a second opinion.
Anyone think these monitors are going to be outdated soon (by 1 year or so)? With all these retina displays being announced (15" ultrabooks with 2800x1800 , AIO having 3840x2160) ect ect. I really want a monster resolution, but don't want to give out to the first fancy/cheap monitor i see


----------



## CommanderKeen

Started looking at those monitors and was wondering if there was any significant differences between the different models? I know CrossOver has a better bezel and stand(with pivot available),but what else?
And are those monitors for gaming?


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPENbracket*
> 
> Hrmmmm, I really want to jump the gun for this resolution but want a second opinion.
> Anyone think these monitors are going to be outdated soon (by 1 year or so)? With all these retina displays being announced (15" ultrabooks with 2800x1800 , AIO having 3840x2160) ect ect. I really want a monster resolution, but don't want to give out to the first fancy/cheap monitor i see


LG started manufacturing a new IPS technology this year and in a few months/next year we will see whats so good about them. The new tech might not even be IPS but OLED or something like that. Still, I don't see that much of a jump in mid-range consumer monitors if we still have 1920x1080 as a standard so this monitor will most likely still not be outdated for the next few years IMO.


----------



## OPENbracket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> LG started manufacturing a new IPS technology this year and in a few months/next year we will see whats so good about them. The new tech might not even be IPS but OLED or something like that. Still, I don't see that much of a jump in mid-range consumer monitors if we still have 1920x1080 as a standard so this monitor will most likely still not be outdated for the next few years IMO.


Very true, and I also realized there is a limit of 1600p(or something near there) on most if not all the graphics cards currently, which is sure to hinder any development.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPENbracket*
> 
> Very true, and I also realized there is a limit of 1600p(or something near there) on most if not all the graphics cards currently, which is sure to hinder any development.


Not any more, you'd just plug in two connectors and it could treat it like eyefinity







. The monitor would have to support that though.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPENbracket*
> 
> Very true, and I also realized there is a limit of 1600p(or something near there) on most if not all the graphics cards currently, which is sure to hinder any development.
> 
> 
> 
> Not any more, you'd just plug in two connectors and it could treat it like eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The monitor would have to support that though.
Click to expand...

And the new AMD 7000 series supports up to 4k resolution


----------



## eoniverse

There will always be something better coming along. Price and want were my determining ratio. Doubtful any new monitor will be less expensive than these IPS with at least this definition. Enjoy now. R-evaluate when when dead or faded.


----------



## ihopeitworks

Hello everyone,

I created an account here to add some more information about the shimian qh270-lite. I ordered mine for $330 from ta_planet yesterday. The seller already shipped the monitor and it is supposed to be here this wednesday by fed ex. I really hope it is not a flawed panel. Can I ask you a question about custom fees? Will I have to pay customs or is this rare? If I do have to pay, what is the process like? Do I pay cash at the delivery person or?

Thank you and I will be posting updates in order to help those out who are thinking about buying one too!!!

-Wish me luck


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihopeitworks*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I created an account here to add some more information about the shimian qh270-lite. I ordered mine for $330 from ta_planet yesterday. The seller already shipped the monitor and it is supposed to be here this wednesday by fed ex. I really hope it is not a flawed panel. Can I ask you a question about custom fees? Will I have to pay customs or is this rare? If I do have to pay, what is the process like? Do I pay cash at the delivery person or?
> Thank you and I will be posting updates in order to help those out who are thinking about buying one too!!!
> -Wish me luck


i havent had to pay custom fees and i bought 4 for a total for 1580$

most of them write 90$ and gift


----------



## Shiruko

I read most of the thread, but couldn't find what's the difference between the different brands of monitors. I was thinking of getting one, but i don't know which brand and model to get. Are the monitors essentially the same except the cosmetics that each company decided to use? If anyone could enlighten me or link to a post about it, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiruko*
> 
> I read most of the thread, but couldn't find what's the difference between the different brands of monitors. I was thinking of getting one, but i don't know which brand and model to get. Are the monitors essentially the same except the cosmetics that each company decided to use? If anyone could enlighten me or link to a post about it, I'd appreciate it.


CrossOver 27Q Led (or led-P) :If you need a good stand or/and a good pivot. small bezel, build quality is awsome and the design is great(little more expensive)

Yamakasi CatLeap: If you need a cheap one with bad stand because you will change the stand for a monitor arm, CatLeap, small bezel too

Achiva Shimian: Stand seems fine but the bezel is white. I like the build quality of the Shimian too.

I choosed the Crossover mostly because of the adjustable Stand and less user were getting bad pixel panel ( not suppose to be true, luck of draw). I also choose the CrossOver because of the small bezel, I am running three in eyefinity so the bezel was a big criteria.


----------



## Shiruko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> CrossOver 27Q Led (or led-P) :If you need a good stand or/and a good pivot. small bezel, build quality is awsome and the design is great(little more expensive)
> Yamakasi CatLeap: If you need a cheap one with bad stand because you will change the stand for a monitor arm, CatLeap, small bezel too
> Achiva Shimian: Stand seems fine but the bezel is white. I like the build quality of the Shimian too.
> I choosed the Crossover mostly because of the adjustable Stand and less user were getting bad pixel panel ( not suppose to be true, luck of draw). I also choose the CrossOver because of the small bezel, I am running three in eyefinity so the bezel was a big criteria.


I decided to go for the Achieva since I don't need a pivot since it'll just be set in one place and stay there, and the Crossover is ~$50 more. Just need to figure out if i want the Lite or Tempered Glass version.

Thanks for the short and simple summaries


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiruko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> CrossOver 27Q Led (or led-P) :If you need a good stand or/and a good pivot. small bezel, build quality is awsome and the design is great(little more expensive)
> Yamakasi CatLeap: If you need a cheap one with bad stand because you will change the stand for a monitor arm, CatLeap, small bezel too
> Achiva Shimian: Stand seems fine but the bezel is white. I like the build quality of the Shimian too.
> I choosed the Crossover mostly because of the adjustable Stand and less user were getting bad pixel panel ( not suppose to be true, luck of draw). I also choose the CrossOver because of the small bezel, I am running three in eyefinity so the bezel was a big criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go for the Achieva since I don't need a pivot since it'll just be set in one place and stay there, and the Crossover is ~$50 more. Just need to figure out if i want the Lite or Tempered Glass version.
> 
> Thanks for the short and simple summaries
Click to expand...

I got the Tempered glass shimian and I actually removed the bezel so I can see straight at the panel, no glass in between. Having glass might seem cool but trust me, its more of a hassle than a pro. Do yourself a favor and get the non tempered glass version.


----------



## mystigiandoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I got the Tempered glass shimian and I actually removed the bezel so I can see straight at the panel, no glass in between. Having glass might seem cool but trust me, its more of a hassle than a pro. Do yourself a favor and get the non tempered glass version.


Can you elaborate on your running without the bezel? Do you have the plastic front and back off? I did see your vid of removing the tempered glass but am definitely interested in running a surround bezeless set up. Thanks!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I got the Tempered glass shimian and I actually removed the bezel so I can see straight at the panel, no glass in between. Having glass might seem cool but trust me, its more of a hassle than a pro. Do yourself a favor and get the non tempered glass version.


How is the tempered glass an issue? It has to be better than non-glass. I mean you get protection from the glass and it's easier to clean too. The only downside with the glass version is it's a bit more expensive and sometimes you get dust stuck inside. But I just don't see how the tempered glass version is worst than the regular one?


----------



## stren

Are there any photos of a 3 way portrait setup debezelled?


----------



## Dental Decks

Question about the reliability and long term issues with LED monitors. I have had LCD monitors that lasted me 5+ years without any issues (Samsung & NEC). What are some potential problems these Korean monitors can have in say 2-3 years? Since the internal parts are different from the Apple Cinema Display.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> How is the tempered glass an issue? It has to be better than non-glass. I mean you get protection from the glass and it's easier to clean too. The only downside with the glass version is it's a bit more expensive and sometimes you get dust stuck inside. But I just don't see how the tempered glass version is worst than the regular one?


More reflections, dust. That's about it. I've got glass and wouldnt call it "bad" but there's really little use to it. Unless you often get your monitor dirty [fingerprints, dust] there is no advantage. Glass is nice there because it wont scratch easily and comes clean more easily. Plus no worries about what cleaners are safe. Oh, also, it looks really nice.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I got the Tempered glass shimian and I actually removed the bezel so I can see straight at the panel, no glass in between. Having glass might seem cool but trust me, its more of a hassle than a pro. Do yourself a favor and get the non tempered glass version.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the tempered glass an issue? It has to be better than non-glass. I mean you get protection from the glass and it's easier to clean too. The only downside with the glass version is it's a bit more expensive and sometimes you get dust stuck inside. But I just don't see how the tempered glass version is worst than the regular one?
Click to expand...

"It has to be better"? I dont think having a piece of glass between you and the screen is better. Unless you throw fits and like punch your screen/**** at it the tempered glass would be a pro however it does nothing image quality wise. It increases glare and can do anything from have a few dust particles underneath it to hair (One guy had a hair underneath his). Like I said, I found a way to safely remove the tempered glass and because I did so, glare is much mower now and there are no dust particles on the screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystigiandoll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I got the Tempered glass shimian and I actually removed the bezel so I can see straight at the panel, no glass in between. Having glass might seem cool but trust me, its more of a hassle than a pro. Do yourself a favor and get the non tempered glass version.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on your running without the bezel? Do you have the plastic front and back off? I did see your vid of removing the tempered glass but am definitely interested in running a surround bezeless set up. Thanks!
Click to expand...

If you look at my tutorial of how I removed the glass, you will have a better understanding of what i did but basically all I did was remove the glass and them just remove the white bezel. The screen was being held in my the white bezel however 3 screws were going through the screen's metal bracket so i just used shorter screws with the same sized threads and screwed them into the monitors bracket. Now I can see the screen's metal frame and behind it I can see the inside of the black rear panel. I take apart everything I buy from laptops to speaker amplifiers and find the inner workings fascinating so not having any more glass between me and the panel isn't the only pro for me.


----------



## Abovethelaw

So what's the consensus at this point on overclockability and the power bricks? With any of the models, would you need to buy a new brick? Do they all work for US?

Oh and are they still charging fees to check for dead pixels?


----------



## mystigiandoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> "It has to be better"? I dont think having a piece of glass between you and the screen is better. Unless you throw fits and like punch your screen/**** at it the tempered glass would be a pro however it does nothing image quality wise. It increases glare and can do anything from have a few dust particles underneath it to hair (One guy had a hair underneath his). Like I said, I found a way to safely remove the tempered glass and because I did so, glare is much mower now and there are no dust particles on the screen.
> If you look at my tutorial of how I removed the glass, you will have a better understanding of what i did but basically all I did was remove the glass and them just remove the white bezel. The screen was being held in my the white bezel however 3 screws were going through the screen's metal bracket so i just used shorter screws with the same sized threads and screwed them into the monitors bracket. Now I can see the screen's metal frame and behind it I can see the inside of the black rear panel. I take apart everything I buy from laptops to speaker amplifiers and find the inner workings fascinating so not having any more glass between me and the panel isn't the only pro for me.


Ah I was hoping you went all the way down to the metal frame, but it sounds like you left on the back bezel. I don't own any of these monitors yet but like some others have posted I am trying to find if anyone is running them totally debezeled.


----------



## senna89

what is the best as ghosting effect / lag ? Catleap Q270 or Achieva QH270.

The reflections is not excessive ?


----------



## Derpinheimer

They should be the exact same, or ever so slightly in the Achieva's favor [but thats really unlikely]


----------



## OnlinePokerFan

*Deadpixel*: Is the general rule 1 dead pixel in the center or 5 pixel around = exchange of monitor for free (they pay postage?)

The rate of deadpixel is about 6 out of 100 (6%) with all brands (ACHIEVA , CrossOver , Yamakasi CatLeap?)

Is the additional warranty worth it ? Will they pay for dead pixels or when the panel is broken all together ?


----------



## Niko-Time

To anyone from the UK, how much customs fee did you have to pay?


----------



## Stab

My Shimian QH270 Lite came today!

It arrived to the Netherlands, 5 days after the payment was cleared. Not bad. I had to pay 37 euro (47$) to the postman for the customs. It's okay.
My seller was Red-Cap, I got it for $329,95. 1 day after the payment was cleared he sent it to me. It was heavily bubblewrapped and packed well.

When setting it up, I realized the powerplug cable was a bit ****ed up. Like someone has stepped on it. As you can see in the pictures below, it was not round anymore like it should. With a scissors I messed up the shape a bit, so it eventually fitted in the monitor. Luckily it works!

It immediately came on like it should and showed the Bios screen and the windows logo like it should. Luckily, there are no dead or stuck pixels and no mentionable backight bleeding.
The only minor complaint I have, is that when having a white background (like Google for instance), there is a yellowish tint going on, starting from like the middle of the screen downwards. It really is minor, and only noticable on a white background.

Is there anyone I can do about it?

The rest is really great. For this price I can live with the yellow tint and enjoy the other features like great colours, a big immersive screen, no ghosting with games and a perfect resolution for my film editing.

Here are some pictures for those who's interested. This community has helped me very much with making this great purchase. Without this forum, I would have never bought this monitor. I would not believe they were worth buying, or even find out about them at all. So if anyone has questions, please feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> The only minor complaint I have, is that when having a white background (like Google for instance), there is a yellowish tint going on, starting from like the middle of the screen downwards. It really is minor, and only noticable on a white background.


I have the same issue, I just didn't notice it until you mentioned it. I think it's just colour shift. Try tilting the monitor back a tad, so you're looking at it straight on.


----------



## davejsb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> To anyone from the UK, how much customs fee did you have to pay?


DHL charged me a total of £17. My item was declared as "Gift item : computer monitor" with the value of $150.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nubxandwich*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The only minor complaint I have, is that when having a white background (like Google for instance), there is a yellowish tint going on, starting from like the middle of the screen downwards. It really is minor, and only noticable on a white background.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same issue, I just didn't notice it until you mentioned it. I think it's just colour shift. Try tilting the monitor back a tad, so you're looking at it straight on.
Click to expand...

Looking at it straight on does help a bit, but doesnt eliminate it completely. Also, the colour doesnt shift in the top of the screen, so it is clearly a 'defect'. No biggie though, as for the rest this screen is perfect. This panel is also used in the Apple cinema display and the Imac and when I search 'yellow tint apple' I see a lot of people having the same problem, even in a monitor which is 3 times more expensive.

As long as it doesnt progress into something worse, it's no big deal.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davejsb*
> 
> DHL charged me a total of £17. My item was declared as "Gift item : computer monitor" with the value of $150.


Brilliant, that's not bad at all. Which was the seller?


----------



## davejsb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Brilliant, that's not bad at all. Which was the seller?


bigclothcraft.

A pleasure to deal with


----------



## Niko-Time

Brilliant, thanks for that. Now to decided whether to order the PCBank from bigclothcraft or go for the Catleap Multi from someone else!

Is it only the Catleap which has the multi option? Looking for the cheapest one with HDMI input - need it for my HTPC/PS3/Xbox which shall also be used.


----------



## ybz90

It depends on your situation. Where I live, the air is ridiculously dusty and glass is the greatest thing of all time. Just wipe and it's clean.


----------



## Broadcast

Hey guys,

I registered to post this.

I have just received my Achieva Shimien Qh270-lite from the ebay seller Red-Cap, and I think I have a DOA.

Can someone tell me what the usual booting sequence is for these monitors?

Mine refuses to power on (it remains in stand-by mode). Sometimes if I restart it, the little light will go blue for half a second while the screen becomes all white; and then it fades back to darkness, and the little light turns orange.

I have tested various PSU cables; and have tried giving it both 120v and 240v through a transformer. It's acting as if it had a short circuit somewhere, and it powers off as soon as I power it on.

ATI Catalyst detects the monitor; but won't let me switch to it. Windows DOES NOT detect it.

Help? Anyone have any similar issues?


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadcast*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I registered to post this.
> I have just received my Achieva Shimien Qh270-lite from the ebay seller Red-Cap, and I think I have a DOA.
> Can someone tell me what the usual booting sequence is for these monitors?
> Mine refuses to power on (it remains in stand-by mode). Sometimes if I restart it, the little light will go blue for half a second while the screen becomes all white; and then it fades back to darkness, and the little light turns orange.
> I have tested various PSU cables; and have tried giving it both 120v and 240v through a transformer. It's acting as if it had a short circuit somewhere, and it powers off as soon as I power it on.
> ATI Catalyst detects the monitor; but won't let me switch to it. Windows DOES NOT detect it.
> Help? Anyone have any similar issues?


Hmm that sounds strange to me. Especially when you say the LED turns orange... Are you sure it's not red? Maybe orange is a code you get when things are wrong?

Anyway, start by ruling out different things. You ruled out the powerbrick. Now lets try a different DVI-D (DUAL LINK !) cable. If that doesnt work, try it on another computer with a different graphics card. What card you got?

It's always bad to receive something and have problems from the start... I wish you all the best.


----------



## Broadcast

What is the usual color of the LED during standby? Mine is definitely orange. Powering it off; and then on again, I get the blue light for a fraction of a second (+ white screen) followed by the orange light again.

I tried starting the monitor without the DVI-D cable; and it produced the same results. I was expecting to see a "No Input" message of some sorts; but alas nothing







. I'll see if I have a different DVI cable around.

When you open it without the DVI cable, does it say No Input in Korean or something?

Hopefully Red-Cap can send me a replacement without me having to pay shipping back for the monitor. He says on his e-bay page that they are tested for DOA before being sent...

I have an AMD HD 6950 at 2 GB. I'll try it out on the home HTCP; it has an 6850.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The white screen is not a good sign, that's what I've seen a few LCD's do right before and during their death. Hopefully not, but if it is, I wish you luck with the return. Either way, must be a real bummer if it is dead on arrival.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadcast*
> 
> What is the usual color of the LED during standby? Mine is definitely orange. Powering it off; and then on again, I get the blue light for a fraction of a second (+ white screen) followed by the orange light again.
> I tried starting the monitor without the DVI-D cable; and it produced the same results. I was expecting to see a "No Input" message of some sorts; but alas nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll see if I have a different DVI cable around.
> When you open it without the DVI cable, does it say No Input in Korean or something?
> Hopefully Red-Cap can send me a replacement without me having to pay shipping back for the monitor. He says on his e-bay page that they are tested for DOA before being sent...
> I have an AMD HD 6950 at 2 GB. I'll try it out on the home HTCP; it has an 6850.


It strange that he says that, because I was pretty sure today that mine was unopened and untouched. Otherwise the proctecting paper and layers should have been opened and it was not.

Anyway, my LED is red on standby, not orange. When I turned it on today without the DVI cable plugged in, the screen was completely black... No message. That white light is definately a sign that something is wrong. I heard good stories about red-cap so most probably you will be treated fairly as you deserve... Good luck and let us know how it evolves


----------



## Broadcast

Wonderful news







. I'm going through the english manual for the H727W; here's what I found:

"5. *The power light is on but orange/amber*
Make sure the signal cable is firmly connected both to the monitor & the graphics card.▪▪
Make sure your computer is switched on!"

I'm pretty sure they're well connected; but now this made me paranoid enough to try it; if only for some hope...

"The power light does not come on
Always switch on your monitor first then the computer.▪▪ _Really? 



?_
Check that the power cable is firmly located in the socket at the rear of the monitor.▪▪
Make sure the power cable is plugged into the wall socket and that the socket is switched on.▪▪
Ensure there is no problem with the wall or extension outlet by trying another device.▪▪
Try a different power cable to make sure that the fuse has not blown or that the cable is damaged in ▪▪some way that you cannot see.
Finally try the monitor on another computer if possible."

"7. No image is being displayed on the monitor
Ensure all cables are correctly and firmly connected to both PC and the monitor.▪▪
Ensure graphics card is inserted correctly into the PCI, PCI-E or AGP slots of your PC.▪▪
Check whether the power is turned on for both the computer and the monitor.▪▪
Ensure graphics card mode is set appropriately (adjust resolutions if necessary).▪▪
Check to see if cable pins are bent or missing etc."

I'll do more testing tomorrow when I get some time. Hopefully I'll have a response from the seller then as well.

Source: www.hazro.com/downloads/HZ27WA_C_Instructions.pdf

EDIT: If you power the Monitor without the DVI-D cable, do you guys get an orange led?


----------



## ChadAndreo

Can anyone confirm if this will work with a MacBook Pro?
On a few of the ebay adds, they are adement about mentioning that it will not work with laptops or MBP.
If it makes a difference, I have a 2011 15" i7 model.


----------



## efuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChadAndreo*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this will work with a MacBook Pro?
> On a few of the ebay adds, they are adement about mentioning that it will not work with laptops or MBP.
> If it makes a difference, I have a 2011 15" i7 model.


You need the Apple Dual-Link DVI to Mini Displayport Adapter. $100 at the Apple Store.


----------



## ChadAndreo

Thanks
Thats what I thought, but the Ad made me a little weary.


----------



## Broadcast

Update: THE MONITOR WORKS! Now I know what a miracle feels like. I'll keep testing it for a week to see how it goes.

Here is what I did, in case others come upon the same problem:

*I opened the monitor BEFORE the computer.* (Despite the youtube link I linked earlier where it worked just plugged in like that)

Seriously. I wonder if anyone else in this thread found the same thing; I didn't read the whole 350+ pages.

I don't know who coded the firmware for this thing, but it seems to work for now.

So if it won't turn on, try turning on the monitor before the computer. Disable all other inputs you have.

I also switched my DVI port on my GPU; I'm not sure if it had any effect or not. I'm too afraid to put it back in the old port (though it works with other monitors; brand new card).

Well, cheers! I'll see if anything happens again this week.

Oh, and the seller responded by telling me to try changing the adapter and read forums. One step ahead of you buddy







.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadcast*
> 
> Update: THE MONITOR WORKS! Now I know what a miracle feels like. I'll keep testing it for a week to see how it goes.
> Here is what I did, in case others come upon the same problem:
> *I opened the monitor BEFORE the computer.* (Despite the youtube link I linked earlier where it worked just plugged in like that)
> Seriously. I wonder if anyone else in this thread found the same thing; I didn't read the whole 350+ pages.
> I don't know who coded the firmware for this thing, but it seems to work for now.
> So if it won't turn on, try turning on the monitor before the computer. Disable all other inputs you have.
> I also switched my DVI port on my GPU; I'm not sure if it had any effect or not. I'm too afraid to put it back in the old port (though it works with other monitors; brand new card).
> Well, cheers! I'll see if anything happens again this week.
> Oh, and the seller responded by telling me to try changing the adapter and read forums. One step ahead of you buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha that is funny. My monitor works either way I guess. I'm happy that it worked out for you! You were smart to think about the Hazro manual, since they are exactly the same monitors









It still strange though that when you dont plug any cables in the monitor, you get a white flashing... That made me think there was something wrong. But hey, guess these things have a way of their own. Congrats and have fun with your big monitor.

Can you check if you also have a slight yellow tint starting from the middle of the screen, downwards on a white background? (Google for instance)

Thanks


----------



## ihopeitworks

Fedex informed me that the Shimian will come in later today. I will post updates soon

-ihopeitworks


----------



## ihopeitworks

Hello,

First of all thanks to this community for all the info that it has provided for any potential buyers.

I ordered the shimian q-lite regular version $323.00 from ta planet last friday and it got here today 4/24/2012.

The box came without bubble wrap but it didn't look damaged or creased around the edges. Inside of the box there was a note from the seller saying thank you and that the monitor had been tested and that there were no dead pixels.

NOTE: I did NOT order the perfect pixel version.

I took the monitor out and inspected for cracks or any miss handling by fedex. It looked fine.

The stand is a little sketchy and the monitor wobbles. But I really do not care I will be buying a stand soon.

I am in the process of finishing my new rig and all that is missing is my GTX 680. I have the asrock z68 gen 4 motherboard and I tried to plug the monitor directly into the DVI-D input of the motherboard.

The monitor would have a red light and it would turn on with a white screen and turn off immediately. Luckily my brother's computer was next door and he has a gtx 570. I plugged the monitor into the dvi slot. Turned the PC on, then the monitor and

BAMMM. flawless picture. This monitor is simply gorgeous. I didn't have time to inspect for any dead pixels but I didn't really see any. I will look into this later tonight.

Ok well off to class I go!

Pictures later


----------



## cruisx

my video card is being rmaed, just wondering can i use my onboard GPU to hook my pc to this monitor? When i plug the cable in it detects the monitor but wont let me switch to it, and when i do try to switch to it it will blue screen.


----------



## eoniverse

I wonder if your other dvi port was the older single and not the double. They can look alike. Anyway - glad you fixed it.


----------



## ihopeitworks

Not sure but my motherboard is only capable for displaying a 1900x1200 resolution through DVI. The motherboard does have a DVI-D output just not capable for 1440p.

Maybe someone else can validate this but in my case the monitor only worked when given a 1440p (was done through a GTX 570)


----------



## fullhd99

I just want to share information about Spec,Variant LG IPS PANEL 27" 2560x1440








This panel most use by korean monitor brands like ACHIEVA,CATLEAP,CROSSOVER,PCBANK








To find out which panel are using you must disassemble the monitor








Hope placed on the first page









*
LM270WQ2=CCFL
*
*Specs 1*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Specs 2*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
LM270WQ1=LED
*

*Specs1*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Specs 2*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Specs 3*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Specs 4*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Specs 5*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Specs 6*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Specs 7*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Broadcast

Hey Stab;

I don't have any yellow flashing on my monitor. It may be useful to mention that currently, the center of the monitor is at my eye level.


----------



## Nickw

Just ordered my Catleap Q270 , Got it from bigcloth on Ebay , Will report!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> my video card is being rmaed, just wondering can i use my onboard GPU to hook my pc to this monitor? When i plug the cable in it detects the monitor but wont let me switch to it, and when i do try to switch to it it will blue screen.


it probably wont work. check that your motherboard says whether it an do 2560x1600. some motherboards do, some dont. mine doesnt. and when i plug in my 30" the highest resolution it does is about 1280x960.


----------



## Dabb

I wonder why the IPSMDP is so expensive though, I understand it's premium and all, but surely it doesn't cost $400 to add connections?


----------



## saifbukhari

New one to take the plunge, ordered my QH270-Lite from ta_planet after seeing 100% rating on ebay. fingers crossed, shall update accordingly


----------



## perry1mm

What is the frequency people have still been getting 2B models, anyone have an idea or notice a trend? Are they just getting random leftovers,do specific sellers have them, or do they just seem to be mixed in from all of the available sellers that probably had a shipment of them from Feb still?

If you can order the "Pixel Perfect" option, would an ebay seller just check the model for you before shipping?

I have been wanting to get the BenQ XL2420T but have held off the last two weeks after hearing there may be another chance at an overclockable Catleap, but even so I'm still thinking I may just order one for the res.

Is there currently any guaranteed option to get one of these monitors to at least 85-90hz, whether it be the Catleap, Shimian, etc without finding someone with one and paying extra?


----------



## OnlinePokerFan

Hey Guys,

I'd really appreciate some *purchase adivce:*

- I wan't to play poker on the screen
- I want to wall mount it (no stand needed)
- I don't want to Overclock it

*Question1:* Shimian, Yamakasi, Achieva , CrossOver ?
*Question2:* Which seller on ebay to choose?
*Question3:* Aftermarket warranty ? I tend to think I might spend the extra buck.

What about the: MOTV - M270 LED - Q7-27-LED
I saw it for 370$ on ebay.

Thanks a lot,
Marc


----------



## Vesper6

Does anyone know the dimensions of these monitors without the stand? (Most interested in the QH270) to see if it'll fit where I'm planning to put it. The only stats I can find include the stand.


----------



## Niko-Time

It often says on the eBay page, mine did for the PCBank one - I opted for it partly because it was smaller than the Yamaki.


----------



## kokkorollo

hi guys,
i read most of the thread!
i bought a shimian with tempered glass and no speaker.

i see that some people have disassembled the shimian, someone know if it is possible to add the speaker to the version that doesn't have?

i mean, there is the space, because the chassis is the same, and there is the button for volume control (or i'm wrong?) but there is also the connector or soldering point? and what about the board for drive the speaker?

someone know something about it?
maybe there is some people that have disassembled the shimian with speaker, and someone else that have disassembled the one without speakers? in this case we can see if there are some differences in board or not.

please tell me something... I WANT TO MOD IT!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlinePokerFan*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I'd really appreciate some *purchase adivce:*
> - I wan't to play poker on the screen
> - I want to wall mount it (no stand needed)
> - I don't want to Overclock it
> *Question1:* Shimian, Yamakasi, Achieva , CrossOver ?
> *Question2:* Which seller on ebay to choose?
> *Question3:* Aftermarket warranty ? I tend to think I might spend the extra buck.
> What about the: MOTV - M270 LED - Q7-27-LED
> I saw it for 370$ on ebay.
> Thanks a lot,
> Marc


1: They're all just about the same. Also, Achieva-Shimian is one set







. If I had to recommend one, at the same price, the CrossOver. But I think the Achieva is the cheapest, and has nothing truly wrong with it.. so go with the Achieva.
2: Red-Cap is very good.
3: Go ahead, I got a SquareTrade 3 yr warranty for something like $25. Search around for 20% coupons. I tried using a $30 off coupon and it didnt work. Emailed them and they gave me a 30% off coupon







.


----------



## Nickw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> 1: They're all just about the same. Also, Achieva-Shimian is one set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I had to recommend one, at the same price, the CrossOver. But I think the Achieva is the cheapest, and has nothing truly wrong with it.. so go with the Achieva.
> 2: Red-Cap is very good.
> 3: Go ahead, I got a SquareTrade 3 yr warranty for something like $25. Search around for 20% coupons. I tried using a $30 off coupon and it didnt work. Emailed them and they gave me a 30% off coupon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DQJE982 - 20% off squaretrade







. Also I would suggest bigclothcraft, very helpful and over 16k ebay ratings ( cant go wrong) .


----------



## Freeze311

What do you think I should do, Pay 325 for Achieva qh270 IPSBS or pay 375 for Achieva qh270 LITE with pixel perfect guarantee?

Is it worth the extra 50 to guarantee perfect pixels? I'm leaning towards paying the extra 50, 375 is still an amazing price and it guarantees me no messed up pixels.

Also I am a bit confused. It says on the item description in the gpu chart that amd 5870 is not supported. Well I built my own rig and have an OC i7-980x @ 4.13Ghz and 2x OC crossfire 2GB (4GB total) 5870's 930/1340. I'm confident I have plenty of power to play all my games at this rez with gulftown hex core + oc'd 2GB crossfire 5870's so why does the listing say 5870's are not compatible?

It's Asus Matrix 5870's. 2 of those in crossfire. they each have a dual link dvi plug on them. Why won't these work it says 2560x1600 supported via dvi

I currently have a 1920x1080 27" BenQ ew2730 VA panel. Does the Achieva panel compare to the blacks this benq produces. I purposefully got the benq because I was unwilling to pay the huge premium on the 2560 monitors and the benq had the lowest measured black level I could find and the benq was 350 so I can sell my BenQ and get the achieva but I am highly doubting the contrast ratio is as good as the benq which has a 3000:1 Static ratio.


----------



## OnlinePokerFan

*Thanks guys, that's so helpful !
*

@Freeze311: I tend to think it is not worth buying pixel perfect, since people who bought it still had pixel errors.
Also TA_Planet, the seller on ebay did checked some screens for free.


----------



## brucethemoose

Mother of... this thread has grown a bit.

Sorry for dropping off the face of the Earth for awhile. I see I need to update the OP (no-one should have to read through over 3000 posts), so I'll go back and start reading this weekend.

But would anyone care to bring me up to speed? This was my last post, and by what I see skimming through the thread, I missed alot.


----------



## Freeze311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlinePokerFan*
> 
> *Thanks guys, that's so helpful !
> *
> @Freeze311: I tend to think it is not worth buying pixel perfect, since people who bought it still had pixel errors.
> Also TA_Planet, the seller on ebay did checked some screens for free.


If you pay for pixel perfect and it isnt they would have to give u free replacement or full refund or you could file a dispute with ebay for lying about product.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze311*
> 
> If you pay for pixel perfect and it isnt they would have to give u free replacement or full refund or you could file a dispute with ebay for lying about product.


Is it worth the hassle? Here's my take on pixel perfect;

It isn't worth it. What's stopping them from selling "pixel perfect" monitors and taking the risk on sending out a bad one? If the monitors are overall at a good place as far as stuck pixels* go, then they have a reasonable chance that they've charged an extra $50 without doing anything; free money. From the polls, this seems to be the case.

We have also had multiple reports of people getting perfect pixel displays with stuck pixels. What do you do as a buyer if you're in this boat? Refund it? Return it? Either way, you have to ship it back (and pay for shipping!) and you're out of a monitor for some time, and the cost of shipping. What if they offer to just refund the difference of the pixel perfect garuntee? Well, it's a scam in that case, since if you bought the normal version, you might have gotten a perfect version for $325, whereas you'd pay $325 _only_ if you got a monitor with stuck pixels. Thus, with pixel perfect, you garuntee that you pay $50 for perfect pixels, whereas without it, you get a (high) chance of getting a perfect pixel monitor without paying for it.

Thirdly, perfect pixel garuntee does not mean free from pixel defects. It means when they checked it, it was free from visible stuck pixels; dead pixels or other pixels defects are not covered. The perfect pixel garuntee only covers a small portion of defects.

Finally, whether or not you get a perfect pixel garuntee panel or not, do remember you're still getting an A- panel. Instead of a pixel defect, they might have something else that renders them unsuitable for A/A+ rating.


----------



## OnlinePokerFan

*So I'm going to order the QH270-lite now ...*
if anybody wants to stop me, go ahead now or be silent forever








No Pixel Perfect, with squaretrade warranty.


----------



## Vesper6

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a QH270-IPSMS. None of the listings on eBay currently mention a free 110V adapter. Is this still needed, or are people once again getting 110-240 adapters with their monitors? It's kind of annoying - the same seller offers free adapters with the Lite models, but not the IPSMS (for example).


----------



## Nickw

I got my tracking info today for my catleap w/ speaker comming hopefully next Wednesday -Friday.







Shipped through DHL to Florida


----------



## DrSmoke

I ordered a pixel perfect Catleap. Just got it, it is near perfect. No bad pixels, almost no back light bleed at all. Only real flaw is the stand, and that is fixable.


----------



## Prothean

120hz monitors are coming. I'm buying one of those.


----------



## OnlinePokerFan

Hey Nick and Smoke,

good on you guys.
I just ordered my [QH270-Lite] Achieva ShiMian.


----------



## saifbukhari

I got my tracking today for the shimian Q270 Lite, shall update accordingly, hoping the customs in india dont bother much else it will be cost of two monitors for one :-( .... yeah thats how it works often here.


----------



## Kitarist

Are there any great 24inch monitors from korea with IPS and great refreshing rate?


----------



## ewitte

Got tracking for mine sent from TA_Planet. I got the pixel perfect version $370 isn't that much. Actually I cancelled the 2720mdp after reading the review which was $500. I got the pixel perfect version and a Spyder4Express for the same price. I've already calibrated my laptop it was a huge difference and suprised it had 97% sRGB (Alienware M17xR3).


----------



## Freeze311

let us know if the pixel perfect version actually is perfect.


----------



## gsv883

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prothean*
> 
> 120hz monitors are coming. I'm buying one of those.


As far as I can remember, the initial teaser for 120hz IPS monitors has gone up in smoke, they revealed those monitors on CEB but no follow-up announcement has been given.


----------



## spidert622

Hey I am in love with my yamakasi catleap monitor, however I am curious about a few things. Here is the list.

1- can they be bezel trimmed?
2- can the tempered glass model by bezel trimmed?
3- how well do they bezel trim?
4- can I mod mine to be capable of 100+ hz?
5- whats a good stand for 3 of these horizontal or 5 portrait?
6- do these monitors last while run at 100hz or is it unsafe?

Thats pretty much it thanks.

Also if you are going to answer my questions please rpivate message me as I am away often.
Thanks!


----------



## Nickw

Just a quick update , my monitor was shipped from korea friday , DHL reports it being in FLORIDA!!! as of this evening !! . I might even get it tomorrow on monday!!.














I will most likely get Tuesday but either way it's amazing. I ordered from bigcloth


----------



## Niko-Time

Final got tracking. What website do you all use for it? I'm Fedex and have found packagemapping.com to be fun

EDIT: Uh oh, just found an android app. This is going to be an obsession.


----------



## ewitte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze311*
> 
> let us know if the pixel perfect version actually is perfect.


Crazy fast shipping. Ordered Friday (latePM)/Saturday and it says out for Delivery!


----------



## twebbas

Hi guys (and Girls).
I just read this entire generic thread on these monitors (360 pages).
I apologize for not having time to read all post in the owners threads too.









Can you remove the tempered glass from the catleap, shimian, crossover (and put it back on) easily?
I have seen the tempered glass being removed from the Shimian with a heat gun and a plastic card.
Don't know if it can be put back on though..

Call me crazy. But if I can remove (to clean from dust) and put the tempered glass back on (pretty easy) I might just order one with glass.
I have a 3 year-old @home, so the tempered glass would actually be quite useful.


----------



## Nickw

I'm not positive. But I believe I've read somewhere on here that you run a pretty good rusk of breaking the glass or some other cables associated with the monitor .


----------



## Nickw

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

it actually left Korea Saturday , Got here Monday! It has not been delivered yet, but I'm 99% sure it will be .

EDIT: IT just came ! a few minutes after I posted this.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twebbas*
> 
> Hi guys (and Girls).
> I just read this entire generic thread on these monitors (360 pages).
> I apologize for not having time to read all post in the owners threads too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you remove the tempered glass from the catleap, shimian, crossover (and put it back on) easily?
> I have seen the tempered glass being removed from the Shimian with a heat gun and a plastic card.
> Don't know if it can be put back on though..
> Call me crazy. But if I can remove (to clean from dust) and put the tempered glass back on (pretty easy) I might just order one with glass.
> I have a 3 year-old @home, so the tempered glass would actually be quite useful.


It is very simple to remove the glass for cleaning on a Catleap. All you need to do is unscrew the front bezel, pop the bezel clips (the toughest part) and the front bezel will come off, along with the tempered glass pane. Just wipe down the tempered glass and the lcd screen, pop the bezel back on, put the screws back in and you're done.


----------



## twebbas

Thnx for the reply.

From the sound of it, the only one with an easy-to-remove-and-put-back-glass is Catleap then?
Or maybe it's just as easy on the crossover (with glass)?

Do anyone have any pictures to share? I've seen pictures on the Shimian tempered but nothing else.


----------



## Vesper6

Ordered a QH270-IPSMS from ta_planet this weekend. It shipped out today - very excited! Here's to hoping the included power adapter works and I don't have to buy another.

I also picked up a plate to mount a VESA monitor on my Dell 2407 stand. It appears the built in stand would be a bit too high for my hutch, and this gives me the ability to adjust height and rotate.


----------



## imaputz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesper6*
> 
> Ordered a QH270-IPSMS from ta_planet this weekend. It shipped out today - very excited! Here's to hoping the included power adapter works and I don't have to buy another.
> I also picked up a plate to mount a VESA monitor on my Dell 2407 stand. It appears the built in stand would be a bit too high for my hutch, and this gives me the ability to adjust height and rotate.


I also ordered a QH270-IPSMS from fleabay..... needed that HDMI port =). Not many here have the HDMI version...

I ordered from fastorkorea or something like that.


----------



## jthb3

I'm debating getting the QH270 or just a regular 27" LCD (Benq or Asus).

I don't think my GTX570 will like playing BF3 on 2560x1400 res. Can I set the resolution at 1080p and still enjoy the monitor?


----------



## Ralos

The image scaling can be made by graphic card but image quality of this panels at 1080 is not fine at all.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## waylo88

So whats the general consensus here? I'm really tempted to pull the trigger, but I don't know if I should go for the Achieva QH270 or the Catleap Q270. I'm guessing the Achieva QH270-Lite is the best choice as it doesn't have the glass over the front for dust/dirt to get stuck in?


----------



## Dental Decks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So whats the general consensus here? I'm really tempted to pull the trigger, but I don't know if I should go for the Achieva QH270 or the Catleap Q270. I'm guessing the Achieva QH270-Lite is the best choice as it doesn't have the glass over the front for dust/dirt to get stuck in?


Why not just wait a week for the 120hz version. People keep monitors for 4-5 years. This is a high end monitor that will take a while to get out dated. In a year the high end GPUs will be mid-tier and you will be able to push it 100+hz.


----------



## waylo88

Wait, there is a 120hz version of these monitors coming out in a week? Are they going to be the same price? Sorry if this has been explained, I'm only about 100 posts deep into the thread at the moment.


----------



## skylarr

I'm thinking of getting the Shimian QH270-IPSBS White, is it a good pick or is one of the other brands better nowadays ?

This of course if the 120hz monitors don't come out in a week, only buying next week anyway.

Cheers


----------



## waylo88

What the hell...I bit on the Achieva QH270 Lite. I didnt want to worry about the tempered glass. Really hope this arrives in good condition. I ordered from "fastterakorea" and paid $322.90. I'll post back when it arrives.


----------



## ewitte

Screen is flawless







No dead pixels, even backlight, no flicker... I'm including this picture since I looked and could not find this information anywhere.

hdcp.jpg 34k .jpg file


----------



## bilt22

Im on the verge of purchasing a new
Monitor.

After reading this amazing thread i
Still cant make my mind up between

Yamakasi catleap, achieva shimian & crossover.

I dont play games on pc but want something that pooks as impressive as the imac screen

However i would like to use the monitor with ps3 or xbox.

I was initially going to buy dell u2711 but after seeing these monitors and the price im pretty much won over.

My main issue is the build quality, some say the stands etc are flimsy. I know the crossover build is supposed to be better but the other models seem to get better reviews

Why

Any advice on what you would do in my situation.

I use my pc for video editing, music production etc and gaming on ps3 and xbox

Thanks


----------



## carrotman

bilt22:
Are you sure you want to buy a 2560x1440 monitor to play console games at 720p?
I'm pretty sure these monitors only come with one dual link DVI port, so you are going to have to get a more expensive model for more connections.


----------



## Crazy9000

Can these monitors even support lower resolutions? I know my HP zr30w doesn't, and can't go down to 720p/1080p from consoles. You can lower the desktop res on the PC, since the video card scales it.


----------



## jthb3

So 1080p is going to look like crap on these screens?


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Can these monitors even support lower resolutions? I know my HP zr30w doesn't, and can't go down to 720p/1080p from consoles. You can lower the desktop res on the PC, since the video card scales it.


HP ZR30W also supports 1280*800 natively, since it is exactly the half of 2560*1600 (its original native res).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> HP ZR30W also supports 1280*800 natively, since it is exactly the half of 2560*1600 (its original native res).


Oh that's right... so these would support 720p then (2560x1440\2 = 1280x720), which consoles do output. Should look decent too, since it's an even half res.


----------



## ewitte

Awesome screen the fact that it is tilted down is kinda annoying I ordered this to fix it. Also had to put something under the front to get it to calibrate the spyder was hanging not touching the monitor.


----------



## sidewinderx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewitte*
> 
> Awesome screen the fact that it is tilted down is kinda annoying I ordered this to fix it. Also had to put something under the front to get it to calibrate the spyder was hanging not touching the monitor.


Actually i was concerned about the inability to have vertical movement on the monitors... so where do i find one of these? the ones i've been able to find are mostly for smaller monitors...


----------



## ewitte

The included stand is pretty bad. Search for the model number it will show up in like 50 stores. I got mine on amazon for $30 + $9 shipping. Its from a partner so no amazon prime or free shipping.

V7 Model #
DS1S

Displays
Fits most: 10" to 32" monitors

Weight
Supports up to 30 lbs (13.6 kg)

Tilt
-5? to +15?

Features
VESA Compliant: 75x75 and 100x100

Color
Black

Warranty
5 years


----------



## Freeze311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> it actually left Korea Saturday , Got here Monday! It has not been delivered yet, but I'm 99% sure it will be .
> EDIT: IT just came ! a few minutes after I posted this.


That awesome I am like a 30 minute drive from Cincinnati ohio. I'd get it even faster.


----------



## Freeze311

I think I am going to order a crossover, they seem to have the nicest lookin design.


----------



## Nickw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze311*
> 
> I think I am going to order a crossover, they seem to have the nicest lookin design.


Well see if bigcloth has it , great seller







. And if you hurry up and order it tomorrow if he ships tomorrow you will have it by Friday .


----------



## Freeze311

yea if they ship it to same warehouse, i could even take a thirty min drive and grab it right from the warehouse if they let me.

I have an i7-980x HEX core turbo disabled OC of 4.13Ghz on base clock. And 2x Asus 2GB radeon 5870 in crossfire.

For some reason one of the ebay auctions said amd 5770 and 5830 and 5870 are not compatible. But that doesnt make sense it's a powerful 5870 and both cards have dual link dvi connection. I specifically got crossfire 5870's to someday power a 2560x1440 display (yes i prefer a wider screen I am not a software programmer









I know 5870's are a little old but i mean crossfire 5870's should still allow every single game to play smoothly most on ultra high some on high.

I will most likely upgrade to gtx 680's after the 780 comes out so i can get a killer deal and replace the 5870's with a couple 680's. But until then crossfire 5870's will run this very well right?

Has anyone ran this monitor on 1 or 2 5870's?

if the ipad 3's power vr sgx mp543 or whatever ts called can do 2048x1536 than crossfire radeon 5870 with 4GB total V ram should be able to do freakin 2 or 3 of em no problem


----------



## Freeze311

Yay mommy gonna let me use her CC on Friday to order it. (no I'm not that lucky I have to give her the cash unfortunately.) (also not a little kid just messin around)

What is the best most reliable seller selling the 2560x1440 Crossover LED-Pivot

Dream-seller
DCsamsungmall
Greensum
Cool-Guys
accessorieswhole
bigclothcraft
ta_planet
red-cap

Out of these guys are they all equal just go for cheapest or is someone known for quick quality products?

The 27" Crossover Pivot is a little more expensive around 400 but it has a really nice aluminum bezel and it can pivot and tilt in every which way so I think it's worth it.

And if anyone is interested in a Used BenQ ew2730 27" 1920x1080 VA panel not TN Vertical Alignment Panel VA closer in quality to IPS than TN, with one of the lowest rated blacks of all comp monitors rated deeper blacks than apple cinema even paid 350 brand new about 4 months ago. Has one of the best contrast ratio of all monitors and is a excellent monitor for gaming and multimedia usage. I'd let it go for 200 and ill put it on ebay if ya split the extra fees in the final price with me so we all protected. 1 year 8 months warranty never signed up the warranty information so you can sign up the warranty to your info.


----------



## Nickw

Like I said in my previous post , I recomment bigclothcaft, but users have gotten from red-cap ta_planet green sum dcsamsungmall and dream sell, so pretty much all that i know of , maybe not cool-guys or accessories whole.


----------



## bilt22

Im gutted,

Dont think my machine is upto standard for the crossover monitor.

I have Intel G31M-GS + ICH7 chipset with nvidia GF9400GT

Iam quite a newbie to hardware

Could someone point me in the right direction to which graphics card would be best for my monitor so i can get the monitor.

Or do i need a newer motherboard aswell

Thanks


----------



## shockerfest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dental Decks*
> 
> Why not just wait a week for the 120hz version. People keep monitors for 4-5 years. This is a high end monitor that will take a while to get out dated. In a year the high end GPUs will be mid-tier and you will be able to push it 100+hz.


Why isn't there more information about this? Anyone?


----------



## gsv883

^ because OCN disallowed it, now its underground.


----------



## Freeze311

it was always my understanding 2560x1440 cant support 120hz period


----------



## ewitte

When running spec. 680 can get to 120hz. Other cards max out closer to 100.


----------



## Freeze311

well doubt someone going to make a panel only 1 super expensive gpu can run so might as well shelve this idea for another 4-5 years


----------



## givmedew

If my step mother buys this thing while in Korea and brings it back with her in a suite case does anyone have any idea what she would be expected to pay to bring it back?


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> If my step mother buys this thing while in Korea and brings it back with her in a suite case does anyone have any idea what she would be expected to pay to bring it back?


I doubt she can fit it in her suit case as a carry on... Depending on the Airline she is flying back in - they allow one carry on luggage and 2 checked luggage without having to pay extra - a third one she will have to pay depending on weight and size and it can cost upwards of $100+. So if she is only checking in one luggage she can check your display in as a second for free... at customs I think she also has to "declare" and fill out a form for anything she purchased over seas. I think anything over $100 at "fair" market value she may have to pay duties based on that price and country of origin... I bought a "Large" quality hand made hammock from Cancun for only $15 USD which would normally sell for over $100 in the USA - I just claimed it was $15 when passing through customs... they didn't ask to check my receipt/invoice, so be sure your step mom is prepared with one in case they ask for it...


----------



## saifbukhari

Mine arrived yesterday pics below
Full marks to ta_planet (kinam) the best guy out there in terms of customer service friendly attitude and professional behaviour
I got my qh270 lite version with zero dead pixel although there is a white line at the bottom which is certainly not a deal breaker
Overall i am very happy with ta_planet and planning to buy again in future and highly recomended to fellow members










































































Notice at the bottom white hairline strip visible which for some reason is very evident in camera however in reality is negligible

Enjoy and thanks


----------



## Niko-Time

Do 720p films look better than 1080p on this resolution?


----------



## ewitte

1080p looks way better. Now if they would start offering 1440p


----------



## ewitte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> I doubt she can fit it in her suit case as a carry on... Depending on the Airline she is flying back in - they allow one carry on luggage and 2 checked luggage without having to pay extra - a third one she will have to pay depending on weight and size and it can cost upwards of $100+. So if she is only checking in one luggage she can check your display in as a second for free... at customs I think she also has to "declare" and fill out a form for anything she purchased over seas. I think anything over $100 at "fair" market value she may have to pay duties based on that price and country of origin... I bought a "Large" quality hand made hammock from Cancun for only $15 USD which would normally sell for over $100 in the USA - I just claimed it was $15 when passing through customs... they didn't ask to check my receipt/invoice, so be sure your step mom is prepared with one in case they ask for it...


I'm not sure if its that low. I go to Lima a lot I think its like $1-2k on the form. Plus there is free trade between US and Korea.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewitte*
> 
> I'm not sure if its that low. I go to Lima a lot I think its like $1-2k on the form. Plus there is free trade between US and Korea.


I think you might be right... i couldn't remember if it was $1,000 or $100 on that form...


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Do 720p films look better than 1080p on this resolution?


I get what you're saying due to it being just double 720p in terms of resolution, but 1080p is still 16:9, so it'll scale the picture the same as it would a 720p film. 1080p will most definitely look better.

Also, mine came in today. Here is my post from the Shimian thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/240_20#post_17143375


----------



## JohnTheRipper

So, I've dug through a lot of the thread, and I'm a little unsure about this. With the non-tempered-glass versions, is it just the bare panel, or is there glass/plastic over it? If it's bare, isn't it easy to damage? On the same note, how would you clean it?


----------



## 996gt2

I posted this in the PCBANK thread initially, but I thought this info would be helpful to those of you with Shimians/Catleaps as well.

*For those with buzzing monitors.*

I tried CharlesK's epoxy fix and it worked perfectly. Mine used to buzz audibly on text-heavy pages such as Wikipedia, but now it's totally silent.

Some pics of my fix:


















Also, here's a picture of the sticker on the back of my PCBANK PB2700 Super (0 dead pixels) in case anyone's interested:









Here's the sticker from a 27" iMac for comparison:


----------



## dwigtschrute

necriss,
Thanks for your post. I was wondering if you could please tell me what that 1080p video is? It looks really cool, I love the colors!
I'm guessing avatar?


----------



## TechIsCool

I saw it posted earlier but does this monitor have a scaler? People where asking about connecting a 360 or PS3 to this and I would also like to know since I know someone has this monitor and a console anyone shed some light?


----------



## hawkeye79

I just got my Achieva Shimian and am getting just a blank screen when I hook it up to either an 8800GTS or a GTX550Ti. The backlight turns on but no video. Have the same result on a "late 2009" Mac Mini with mini-DP to DVI adapter (dual link). Any ideas? Am messaging with ta_planet and he asked me to try disconnecting the monitor, setting the resolution below 1280x960 and reconnecting the monitor but no go. It's odd because my machine can see it and it appears to have extended my desktop onto it - yet I can't see any video. Have adjusted the brightness as well to make sure it just isnt turned all the way down.

Have read some threads about opening the case and reseating cables - would really avoid doing that unless at the instruction of ta_planet as I don't want to void any chance at warranty returns if needed. He said he tested this before he sent it so presumably it worked then.

Any ideas for me??


----------



## mikeawesome

are those cards dual dvi?


----------



## hawkeye79

Yeah, both have two DVI ports on them, and they both support Dual-Link DVI as well.


----------



## Vesper6

Are you sure you have a dual-link cable connecting it? The one I've been using for years turned out to only be single. Bought a new one from Amazon for about $10.


----------



## HikinenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye79*
> 
> I just got my Achieva Shimian and am getting just a blank screen when I hook it up to either an 8800GTS or a GTX550Ti. The backlight turns on but no video. Have the same result on a "late 2009" Mac Mini with mini-DP to DVI adapter (dual link). Any ideas? Am messaging with ta_planet and he asked me to try disconnecting the monitor, setting the resolution below 1280x960 and reconnecting the monitor but no go. It's odd because my machine can see it and it appears to have extended my desktop onto it - yet I can't see any video. Have adjusted the brightness as well to make sure it just isnt turned all the way down.
> Have read some threads about opening the case and reseating cables - would really avoid doing that unless at the instruction of ta_planet as I don't want to void any chance at warranty returns if needed. He said he tested this before he sent it so presumably it worked then.
> Any ideas for me??


I have the same problem. My monitor worked for a while, but went "dead". Now it doesn't have blue light when connected to my computer. Orange light shines when it's not plugged to my computer. Do you have blue light on or blinking when connected to your computer?


----------



## hawkeye79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesper6*
> 
> Are you sure you have a dual-link cable connecting it? The one I've been using for years turned out to only be single. Bought a new one from Amazon for about $10.


Well - I am testing with the cable that came with the Shimian - and also with this cable:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020901&p_id=2686&seq=1&format=2
Which says dual link on the cable so I think I am okay cable wise. The cable from ta_planet does not say dual link on it but it has all the pins of a dual-link cable on the connectors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HikinenM*
> 
> I have the same problem. My monitor worked for a while, but went "dead". Now it doesn't have blue light when connected to my computer. Orange light shines when it's not plugged to my computer. Do you have blue light on or blinking when connected to your computer?


Well mine has not worked yet - but when I have it connected to the computer on the 8800GTS or GTX550Ti, I get a solid blue light and the backlight comes on. Windows 7 recognizes it as a monitor and says it has extended my desktop to it. I can move windows off the screen onto it, but can't see them on the monitor. The light will flash blue when I either set the resolution for the Shimian to some weird setting or when I plug it into my 6800GS card (which I do not think is compatible - may not be dual-link).


----------



## Dabb

The Achieva IPSB (w/Glass) is only $318 from greensum now! I wonder how cheap these will get..


----------



## CrazzyRussian

If it goes down to under $300 I'll be buying a second card and use it with the second monitor since my HD 6950 only has 1 dual-dvi.


----------



## Lettuceman

I'm still unsure as to which of the Korean monitors I should be going for. I know they all have the same panels, so any reason to go for one over the other?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> If it goes down to under $300 I'll be buying a second card and use it with the second monitor since my HD 6950 only has 1 dual-dvi.


I know, its insane! These are getting really cheap now!


----------



## Mkilbride

Argh, all these really good reviews are making me seriously consider getting one...

Going from this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824112011

I imagine it would be quite the upgrade.


----------



## michaelcat41

FINALLY ordered mine ^-^ catleap here should get around the 11th.


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I'm still unsure as to which of the Korean monitors I should be going for. I know they all have the same panels, so any reason to go for one over the other?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


Not so much, other than cost/connections/stand quality.
Though if you care about 120Hz versions, you might want to use google to check those out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Argh, all these really good reviews are making me seriously consider getting one...
> 
> Going from this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824112011
> 
> I imagine it would be quite the upgrade.


It certainly was. I just upgraded from an LG Flatron M237WD, and boy oh boy I'm loving it. Colors, resolution, size! I havn't turned my LG on since unless I'm showing friends/family what a difference the IPS/resolution makes.


----------



## Phokus

Does anyone else have an issue when they wakeup their computer they get vertical multi-colored lines and have to reboot to make it go away?

I have an MSI GTX 580 3GB and the Shimian Lite using the supplied DVI cable and power brick.


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> Does anyone else have an issue when they wakeup their computer they get vertical multi-colored lines and have to reboot to make it go away?
> I have an MSI GTX 580 3GB and the Shimian Lite using the supplied DVI cable and power brick.


Did you try only to switch off and on the display without rebooting your computer?


----------



## Phokus

I'll try that shortly.


----------



## D-Dave

Well, after a few months of debating I believe that I will be purchasing one of these 1440p displays for my video editing (as well as occasional gaming and internet browsing). What I'm curious about is whether the prices from the sellers on Ebay are the final price or if there are going to be customs/import taxes (USA) on the displays as well. The original post described the costs that went through the purchase; however, it seems as if costs have changed since the OP's purchase. If anyone from the USA knows the answer and could provide me the tax percentage/cost that is tacked onto the purchase I would appreciate the information.

I was also curious about possible 120Hz versions of 2560x1440 displays. From what I have gathered, it seems as if the only thing that is close to this are the 2B revision Catleaps that need to be overclocked. After some thinking, I decided that I wasn't in the mood to overclock a monitor that most likely will have a panel that wouldn't be able to maintain 120Hz when I finally upgrade my graphics cards. More searching revealed that even though LG seems to be working on 120Hz IPS panels, there is still a lack of information on these monitors. In addition, it seems as though 120Hz monitors in general are lacking, perhaps because of low demand, which is a real bummer. So before I pull the trigger, does anyone know what is the chance of an official 120Hz 1440p (doesn't need to be IPS) monitor being released at around this price range by the end of the year?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> Well, after a few months of debating I believe that I will be purchasing one of these 1440p displays for my video editing (as well as occasional gaming and internet browsing). What I'm curious about is whether the prices from the sellers on Ebay are the final price or if there are going to be customs/import taxes (USA) on the displays as well. The original post described the costs that went through the purchase; however, it seems as if costs have changed since the OP's purchase. If anyone from the USA knows the answer and could provide me the tax percentage/cost that is tacked onto the purchase I would appreciate the information.
> I was also curious about possible 120Hz versions of 2560x1440 displays. From what I have gathered, it seems as if the only thing that is close to this are the 2B revision Catleaps that need to be overclocked. After some thinking, I decided that I wasn't in the mood to overclock a monitor that most likely will have a panel that wouldn't be able to maintain 120Hz when I finally upgrade my graphics cards. More searching revealed that even though LG seems to be working on 120Hz IPS panels, there is still a lack of information on these monitors. In addition, it seems as though 120Hz monitors in general are lacking, perhaps because of low demand, which is a real bummer. So before I pull the trigger, does anyone know what is the chance of an official 120Hz 1440p (doesn't need to be IPS) monitor being released at around this price range by the end of the year?


AFAIK, there are no taxes/duties to the US (at least not on mines, my seller marked it as a gift, and i believe all the sellers do)

As for your second question... No, no way you're going to get an official 120Hz monitor for $350 in a year with a 1 year warranty... In 1 year, you can expect maybe an official 2560x1440 IPS 60Hz for maybe this price with a warranty (I think it was LG who was looking into mass producing cheaper consumer IPS panels)


----------



## D-Dave

Thanks for the reply, AchuSaysBlessYou. Now all I need to do is look into which brand of monitor I want to go with. I would go for the cheapest one, however, it does seems as if they vary in specs (response time, contrast, brightness, stand quality). I'm curious, though, are the reviews on different brands like Achieva and Catleap considered accurate to what you'll get or could it simply be displaying the difference from one panel to the next (even though they are technically the same)? If that is the case, I suppose I care more about the quality of the stand as I wasn't considering buying a stand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> ...In 1 year, you can expect maybe an official 2560x1440 IPS 60Hz for maybe this price with a warranty


Wow, that is a lot of "maybe" going on there







. Yeah, I had a hunch that even similar priced 2560x1440 60Hz displays wouldn't make their way to the US until next year if not 2-3 years.


----------



## ihopeitworks

just to add... USA here, no taxes through ebay and no custom fees.

(purchased and received a shimian)


----------



## splunkish

Oh man, I'm so tempted to buy one of these. I'm a bit wary though to throw down my money without a warranty, and it will be even harder to convince my dad (we're building a rig together)

Has anyone ordered one and gotten completely burned? As in, broken, not working at all, 10+ dead pixels? Seems like the seller ratings on eBay are all very high, but I notice there are a few DOA/didn't receive ratings in the poll. Overall though it looks like people's reviews are very positive.

Anyone have experience with SquareTrade warranties? Seems like it could be a good purchase for peace of mind, but it would be nice to hear how easy it is to deal with them, what kind of issues they would cover in regards to something bought on ebay from Korea...

Finally, what kind of video card would I need to run things on good settings at this res? I've been looking at a 7850, but anandtech's bench doesn't give it very good framerates at 2560x1600. Then again, I would definitely be OCing it past stock.


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, AchuSaysBlessYou. Now all I need to do is look into which brand of monitor I want to go with. I would go for the cheapest one, however, it does seems as if they vary in specs (response time, contrast, brightness, stand quality). I'm curious, though, are the reviews on different brands like Achieva and Catleap considered accurate to what you'll get or could it simply be displaying the difference from one panel to the next (even though they are technically the same)? If that is the case, I suppose I care more about the quality of the stand as I wasn't considering buying a stand.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> ...In 1 year, you can expect maybe an official 2560x1440 IPS 60Hz for maybe this price with a warranty
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a lot of "maybe" going on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, I had a hunch that even similar priced 2560x1440 60Hz displays wouldn't make their way to the US until next year if not 2-3 years.
Click to expand...

You should consider getting the 2B version of the monitor. You don't need to go the full 120Hz if you didn't want. Just stick around 100Hz, I've heard its still a pretty big improvement over the regular 60Hz. And you can get it now. (Unless they are sold out...then it might take, what? A week?)
Brand-wise, if you decided to get the 60Hz variants, are all about the same, though it seems Yamakasi got alot more popularity. Its why I got it, I was VESA mounting and didn't care about the stand anyway. Oh, and mine came with 1 stick cyan sub-pixel, that is now gone. And the only other problem is the VERY top-left pixel is sometimes stuck white. Sometimes it goes away. I have no idea.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Debating whether it would be worth it to have 100hz for an extra $150...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, AchuSaysBlessYou. Now all I need to do is look into which brand of monitor I want to go with. I would go for the cheapest one, however, it does seems as if they vary in specs (response time, contrast, brightness, stand quality). I'm curious, though, are the reviews on different brands like Achieva and Catleap considered accurate to what you'll get or could it simply be displaying the difference from one panel to the next (even though they are technically the same)? If that is the case, I suppose I care more about the quality of the stand as I wasn't considering buying a stand.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> ...In 1 year, you can expect maybe an official 2560x1440 IPS 60Hz for maybe this price with a warranty
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a lot of "maybe" going on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, I had a hunch that even similar priced 2560x1440 60Hz displays wouldn't make their way to the US until next year if not 2-3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should consider getting the 2B version of the monitor. You don't need to go the full 120Hz if you didn't want. Just stick around 100Hz, I've heard its still a pretty big improvement over the regular 60Hz. And you can get it now. (Unless they are sold out...then it might take, what? A week?)
> Brand-wise, if you decided to get the 60Hz variants, are all about the same, though it seems Yamakasi got alot more popularity. Its why I got it, I was VESA mounting and didn't care about the stand anyway. Oh, and mine came with 1 stick cyan sub-pixel, that is now gone. And the only other problem is the VERY top-left pixel is sometimes stuck white. Sometimes it goes away. I have no idea.
Click to expand...

How would you know if you are ordering a 2B version? I thought it was just the luck of the draw.


----------



## OnlinePokerFan

I received my [QH270-Lite] Achieva ShiMian.
*I ordered on ebay from: TA_Planet*

He has to be the best seller!

He got something like 14k ratings and 99%+ ...


----------



## skylarr

Will see what he says


----------



## ihopeitworks

Just a heads up.

I ordered from ta_planet as well. Yes he is really good in terms of shipping and my monitor came in in a really good condition. But it seems that a lot of people, including myself, receive the perfect pixel version regardless of what you order. I bought the regular version for $320 and it came with a note that said "perfect pixel version, tested no dead pixels".


----------



## MrSvahn

HEy!

Whats the difference between the Shimian, Catleap and Crossover?
And is there any seller who's got a good "pixel- and DOA-policy?" In case the monitor gets broken in shipping?


----------



## Stab

Guys please help me.

I have my Shimian now for like a month and something just happened that never happened until now.

I booted the computer, turned the monitor on (I do it more often in this order), and the monitor was outputting really strange horizontal lines, moving really fast across the screen. So bad that I couldnt see anything else, except the moving lines.
I checked the cables and the power brick and nothing changed.

I turned the monitor off and on again, and everything works fine again!

However, I lost my 'trust' a bit. I never saw anything like this before, so I am scared something is wrong.

What could have caused this?


----------



## CrazzyRussian

If it was fixed by restarting the monitor I wouldn't be that concerned however in the long run worst case scenario, the IPS panel itself is screwed.


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> If it was fixed by restarting the monitor I wouldn't be that concerned however in the long run worst case scenario, the IPS panel itself is screwed.


Could you explain this a bit more? What are 'signs' of a IPS panel going bad?

It seemed to me that the signal was distorted, but I dont know what caused it. Maybe its the DVI-D cable that came with the monitor, as I heard a lot of complaints about it. Maybe it was just the exact wrong moment to turn the monitor on as my computer sends a 'bad' signal? A low/high peak in the power supply?

I dont know... I restarted the computer once more and everything is back to normal. I really hope it has nothing to do with the panel itself... Thats really the worst case scenario.


----------



## Parafly

So..... recommendation is to go for the non tempered glass? My office is in a room that gets a lot of morning sun; but it's at an angle (not at my back). I basically have the monitor to my left and look ou tthe window to my right. I do get pretty bad glare in the morning.

My uses: video / photo editing (60%), gaming (20%), browsing the internet / work related stuff (20%)


----------



## expy

Sorry if this has been answered before, I've read this and the Cat Leap thread, but do all models with this display (Shimian, Cat Leap, and Crossover) have a probability of being an overclockable version, or is it just the Cat Leap?


----------



## michaelcat41

mine got sent to my house in ohio 24 hours ago i will be picking it up and bringing it down to kentucky with my on the 12th DCsung mail or whatever hes called.
that id get it on the 11th so the 8th was quick.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *expy*
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered before, I've read this and the Cat Leap thread, but do all models with this display (Shimian, Cat Leap, and Crossover) have a probability of being an overclockable version, or is it just the Cat Leap?


Just the Catleap from what I've seen. It has to be specifically the 2B model and they are very rare to find from the normal sellers. You can Google for another place though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I have read most of this long thread and still have some questions. I am about to make an order for either Achieva ShiMian QH270-Lite or a CrossOver 27Q. Not going for CatLeap because of the taller stand (need this to fit under one of my wall shelves over my desk). Basically deciding on the aesthetics and whether the lack of the white trim on the CrossOver vs. Achieva is worth the ~$40 premium. Here is something else that I'm wondering about - is the CrossOver 27Q model going to have the internal adjustment panel for brightness, presets, and what not? (as the Achieva one does not).

Another thing I'm a bit confused about is the difference between Achieve ShiMian QH270-Lite and QH270 IPSBS. One seller writes the following : "QH270-IPSBS mode is higher version than QH270-lite model High Grade LG S-IPS pannel. " Does this imply better image quality or simply that IPSBS has operational speakers (which I do not care about, as I have other dedicated speakers)? The price difference between the two models is $7.50 from ta_planet.

Another thing is the decision between sellers... ta_planet seems to be checking his (their) monitors and being nice about it (?) vs. the [almost] cheapest Green-sum I'm not so sure about.

So it's basically between a $320 Achieva ShiMian AH270-Lite and $366 CrossOver 27Q.

For reference, I gave my good card to a friend and using an XFX 9800GT right now (which is listed as compatible) until I get a 7850 or one of the upcoming nVidia 6** cards.

P.S.: I don't know if this extra testing CatLeap monitors go through to ensure quality is evident in practice, but at least according to this thread's poll, it appears that CatLeap monitors have fewer defects in proportion to the number of purchases vs. the Achieva ones... I am worried about not only dead / stuck pixels but also backlight unevenness and color variations.

Any input would be very welcome!


----------



## speedyeggtart

I have the same concerns as ElevenEleven,

I currently have a GTX 570 and will be upgrading soon to the GTX 670/680 Nivdia Graphics card.

Also from reading the thread it says these are A- Grade LG display panels?

What is the difference in quality for these A- Grade monitors compared to an Apply Display that has an A+ grade from what I read?


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> I have read most of this long thread and still have some questions. I am about to make an order for either Achieva ShiMian QH270-Lite or a CrossOver 27Q. Not going for CatLeap because of the taller stand (need this to fit under one of my wall shelves over my desk). Basically deciding on the aesthetics and whether the lack of the white trim on the CrossOver vs. Achieva is worth the ~$40 premium. Here is something else that I'm wondering about - is the CrossOver 27Q model going to have the internal adjustment panel for brightness, presets, and what not? (as the Achieva one does not).
> 
> Another thing I'm a bit confused about is the difference between Achieve ShiMian QH270-Lite and QH270 IPSBS. One seller writes the following : "QH270-IPSBS mode is higher version than QH270-lite model High Grade LG S-IPS pannel. " Does this imply better image quality or simply that IPSBS has operational speakers (which I do not care about, as I have other dedicated speakers)? The price difference between the two models is $7.50 from ta_planet.
> 
> Another thing is the decision between sellers... ta_planet seems to be checking his (their) monitors and being nice about it (?) vs. the [almost] cheapest Green-sum I'm not so sure about.
> 
> So it's basically between a $320 Achieva ShiMian AH270-Lite and $366 CrossOver 27Q.


I have the Achieva ShiMian QH270-Lite, and it does have brightness control, but nothing else. Your gamma, colour balance, etc will be adjusted with your computer. I don't know about the Crossover, but I suspect it has brightness control, too.

As far as image quality, both Shimian's are identical. The IPSBS has speakers AND tempered glass. The Lite has neither. They have identical panels, though. The cheapest seller for the ShiMian AH270-Lite, now is Dream-Seller at 302.90. I bought from him and had a great experience.

Not to knock the Crossover's because they have the best looking bezels, hands down, but I've seen a LOT of pixel problems come up with them in this thread. One guy even got three for crossfire and had a stuck pixel in each. Also, see vinunleaded above; he has a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Seems to be just random luck. The way I went evaluating sellers was based on more negative experience people had and amounts of communication between sellers and customers. There are people who claim successful experiences of getting partial refunds or free replacements (after return shipping refund) on defective monitors. For some reason, I'm wary of ordering from dream_seller, but ta_planet seems nice, and a couple others described in a PCBank 27" thread seem good.

Speaking of PCBank, I read a whole thread on the PCBank PB2700 Super 27" last night, and now I think maybe I should just get that. It's still going to be a toss between getting lucky and unlucky with some issue, but PCBanks don't have the white trim around the bezels, still have low height, and appear to have better dead pixel track record for the Super version. Again, not enough data to confirm and deny.

I'm just surprised there aren't more reviews and comparative reviews, as the volume of those panels sold is quite high.

P.S.: Dead Pixel Policy: the way I understand it, having read multiple sellers' policies, is that one pixel in the center of the screen or up to 5 elsewhere is considered acceptable (some models even allow up to 10 dead pixels off-center).

P.P.S.: The only version of Achieva ShiMian that has tempered glass is the IPSB version. The Lite version does not and neither does IPSBS. The stats are listed in comparative tables attached to many sellers' description pages and are confirmed from reviews here.
---

Also, I apologize if I missed it, but is there in-Windows calibration available for the Achieva line? There are a couple calibration profiles listed in another thread for PCBank Super monitors, for example.


----------



## vinunleaded0301

Okay so my first post was deleted for having an eBay link. I feel like I need to repost this to help people make an informed purchasing decision. I bought the CrossOver from ta_planet. It has a dead pixel right in the center. He's not willing to replace it because his policy is 5 dead pixels anywhere on the display. Keep in mind that the other sellers consider 1 dead pixel in the center defective.

Read the description thoroughly. Be warned


----------



## ElevenEleven

If you read descriptions by quite a few sellers, you will see that 1 dead pixel in the middle section is considered okay, more than 1 - not okay. up to 5 dead pixels toward the edges of the screen is considered okay as well. I don't know where you got your "1 dead pixel in the middle of the screen is ground for exchange" information, as I have read otherwise.

Example:


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewitte*
> 
> The included stand is pretty bad. Search for the model number it will show up in like 50 stores. I got mine on amazon for $30 + $9 shipping. Its from a partner so no amazon prime or free shipping.
> V7 Model #
> DS1S
> Displays
> Fits most: 10" to 32" monitors
> Weight
> Supports up to 30 lbs (13.6 kg)
> Tilt
> -5? to +15?
> Features
> VESA Compliant: 75x75 and 100x100
> Color
> Black
> Warranty
> 5 years


Hey can i see a pic with your monitor and that stand?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Apologies if I missed it - are there calibrated color profiles available for Windows monitor color calibration for Achieva ShiMian Lites? Unsure if someone posted one and I overlooked it.

Also noticed that some sellers list their monitors as tested for proper operation before shipping and some do not... Wonder if that means there's a higher chance of getting a DOA one from the latter.

Is the tempered glass Achieva model similar in glare-terms to Apple Thunderbolt displays? Ease of display cleaning is a plus with a glass front.


----------



## ewitte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Hey can i see a pic with your monitor and that stand?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1228062/achieva-shimian-monitor-club/200_100#post_17150253


----------



## ewitte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Apologies if I missed it - are there calibrated color profiles available for Windows monitor color calibration for Achieva ShiMian Lites? Unsure if someone posted one and I overlooked it.
> Also noticed that some sellers list their monitors as tested for proper operation before shipping and some do not... Wonder if that means there's a higher chance of getting a DOA one from the latter.
> 
> Is the tempered glass Achieva model similar in glare-terms to Apple Thunderbolt displays? Ease of display cleaning is a plus with a glass front.


Try this (associated with monitor under the devices tab of color management). Its not going to be accurate with each monitor being different.

Try this. not sure how accurate it is going to be with monitors being different.

Brightness is 3rd level on the monitor itself (there are 10 steps of dimming)

Extract .ICM file
Right click
install as profile
Then under color management
Displays
Add the profile for the monitor and enable

Spyder4Express.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## exileut

ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite is down to $296.90 now from dream-seller... It's been dropping $5 a day. I'm going to wait a week or two for it to stabilize.


----------



## twebbas

Under 300 is super.







Have to order one soon..


----------



## rj2

i for some reason cannot find an answer about the shimian monitor-does it have a height adjustable stand?


----------



## rotary7

I got a email before you edited it and yeah he did raise the price but red-cap emailed me to say that he has 3 perfect pixel monitors with some dust under the glass that he will sell me for $300, the good news is that you can remove the glass and clean it, so i took all 3


----------



## ElevenEleven

Gah! I'm just so indecisive about all this. Been frantically collecting information on pros and cons of each monitor brand and version, and it's not a clear-cut decision...

Current candidates for purchase:

* *Achieva ShiMian with tempered glass* - _Pros_: cheap ($317), easy to clean, looks nice; _Cons_: likelihood of dust stuck behind the screen, more strain on the eyes (I guess? is it exactly like Apple Thunderbolt or worse in terms of the glare?), easier to damage in transit

* *PCBank PB2700* perfect pixel - _Pros_: cheap ($319), has seemingly better screen quality / latency, no white trim, likelihood of perfect pixels, a couple calibrated color profiles available; _Cons_: long boot time from reports, most boring looking bezel

**PCBank PB2700 Supe*r perfect pixel - _Pros_: same as above but with a better stand. Still uncertain if the monitor is an improvement upon the original in more ways than that. _Cons_: costs $340


----------



## rotary7

For the tempered glass model is easy to remove the glass to clean it out, the screens are all the same, LG?
all the profiles will be the same for all models

not easier to break then none glass models because tempered glass is stronger then the plastic screens

no strain on the eyes if you dont point it to a window


----------



## ElevenEleven

Aha, thank you. I thought it was the Catleap with tempered glass that was easy to disassemble - Achieva's glass is attached more firmly and requires a lot more effort, no?

Is everyone using a monitor calibration of sorts, or do most monitors arrive with pretty good color settings already?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Jelly. DO WANT.







for an awesome looking monitor.


----------



## exileut

I just ordered my achieva shimian lite from dream-seller. $296.90. I will keep you updated. I'm borrowing a x-rite colormunki spectrophotometer also.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exileut*
> 
> I just ordered my achieva shimian lite from dream-seller. $296.90. I will keep you updated. I'm borrowing a x-rite colormunki spectrophotometer also.


Excellent, I hope you get a good one! Please do post your calibrated profile


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Holy crap, this monitor is now even cheaper than the ASUS 1080p LED's that are on newegg. If the monitor drops to under $250 I will buy another 6970 nd crossfire and use 2 monitors!


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Holy crap, this monitor is now even cheaper than the ASUS 1080p LED's that are on newegg. If the monitor drops to under $250 I will buy another 6970 nd crossfire and use 2 monitors!


What i been hearing is that all the perfect pixel ones are getting back ordered so this whole cheap IPS thing might just be a short fling, i ordered 3


----------



## soldar

HELP, I was just working on my shimian connected to my laptop and suddenly the blue light just turned off and the screen won't power on!
i tried taking it out of the AC, switching places on the cord extender, taking the power cords in and out and nothing, no response from the screen.
I barely had it for two weeks.
I loved the screen until now and I am at a loss, was in the middle of a big coding homework which is already making me anxious as it is :/


----------



## rotary7

do you have a multimeter? if not go pick one up for cheap and test the power, its super easy

It might just be that damn power adapter


----------



## Niko-Time

How do I check whether this is HDCP compliant using my ATI card? Everyone who I see says it works has checked it with Nvidea control panel, can't see the same option. I bought a blu-ray drive off eBay to work with it (came with no included software) so trying PowerDVD which's compatibility checker says it should work but it doesn't.

Cheers!


----------



## MontyAC

The Korean monitors are not HDCP compliant. To run a blu-ray you might need a program like AnyDVD to override this.


----------



## Niko-Time

I have seen people report no problems and that Nvidia control panel states they are HDCP compliant


----------



## MontyAC

For my PCBANK using an ATI card, I need to use AnyDVD to watch blu-rays.


----------



## CommanderKeen

Do every seller sends a power cable and a dvi cable?


----------



## MenacingTuba

I keep reading about people saying these Korean models lack overdrive which seems to confuse or deter some potential buyers. This simply is not true

Of course they are over driven, other wise they would not be able to achieve such low measured response times. See this chart:

http://down.playwares.com/xe/files/attach/images/53/283/066/6ab3c0c5d1e8c3e01f06db6c55a13abc.jpg

The Crossover is faster than many TN panels....how could it be if it lacked overdrive?

Having used the 27Q LED-P and seeing it overshoot (bright glow/shield or halo forming around moving objects) only confirms that they are actually over driven a little too much. If they lacked overdrive there would be very noticeable colour smearing even with very slow camera movement, smearing like you would find on some of the older C-PVA panels and the measured response times would not be so low.


----------



## MontyAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CommanderKeen*
> 
> Do every seller sends a power cable and a dvi cable?


You get a Korean power cable with the dc brick and a dual link dvi cable. Also, if they have speakers, you get a speaker cable.


----------



## michaelcat41

got my catleap thing is HUGE you don't realize just how big it is till its on your desk. the stand isnt the best thing ever but its much better then its made out to be the color scheme is a tad dark for my taste. other then that it exceeded my ever expectation and i hunted and only manged to see one stuck pixel witch came unstuck in minutes. plan to post pics soon


----------



## rotary7

Let me check my shipping to see wheres mine at, i ordered 3









5 Departed Facility in INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 23:32

4 Processed at INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 15:58

3 Arrived at Sort Facility INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 10:10

Friday, May 11, 2012 Location Time
2 Departed Facility in BUSAN AND SOUTHEAST AREA - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) BUSAN AND SOUTHEAST AREA - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 18:43

1 Shipment picked up BUSAN AND SOUTHEAST AREA - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 15:14


----------



## exileut

It's been 48 hours. No reply from dream-seller yet. I was reading 3-5 days before a tracking number is received is normal. And it's the weekend...


----------



## capitalj

Interested in picking one up. Any Canadians do the same? Just curious/worried about fees and such; I've read a few comments about those in the US not getting hit by any.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitalj*
> 
> Interested in picking one up. Any Canadians do the same? Just curious/worried about fees and such; I've read a few comments about those in the US not getting hit by any.


Everyone I've seen from Canada hasn't paid anything or maybe like $15.


----------



## capitalj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Everyone I've seen from Canada hasn't paid anything or maybe like $15.


Thanks! Time to look into the various models and pick one.


----------



## bobmilkman

I was looking back through the thread and couldn't find anything conclusive, but has anyone successfully gotten three of these working in Eyefinity with an ATI card?

Also, how much GPU would be needed to actually get decent framerates in say BF3 with settings turned down a bit? I currently have a 6970 - would adding a 6990 for tri-fire be enough?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobmilkman*
> 
> I was looking back through the thread and couldn't find anything conclusive, but has anyone successfully gotten three of these working in Eyefinity with an ATI card?
> Also, how much GPU would be needed to actually get decent framerates in say BF3 with settings turned down a bit? I currently have a 6970 - would adding a 6990 for tri-fire be enough?


I don't see any reason they wouldn't work. You just need two DVI-DL ports on your card + a powered active adapter (or two adapters if you have one DVI-DL port).

With the settings turned down, you could definitely do a tri-fire with good performance. I'd expect like medium/high settings mostly, no AA/AF for about 60FPS.


----------



## Chrisv006z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I don't see any reason they wouldn't work. You just need two DVI-DL ports on your card + a powered active adapter (or two adapters if you have one DVI-DL port).
> With the settings turned down, you could definitely do a tri-fire with good performance. I'd expect like medium/high settings mostly, no AA/AF for about 60FPS.


This is the biggest thing holding me back too...I have 2x 6970's in xfire and each card has only 1 dual link DVI. Its a PITA to have to spend an additional $200 in adapters + the monitors to upgrade from my 3x 1920x1200 to these. I have been hoping the models with the display port input would drop in price, but there taking there sweet time coming down.


----------



## Dabb

Just got a DP to dual DVI adapter for $35 shipped through an auction I won! Probably coulda got it cheaper as there was only one other guy bidding but I was doing a past paper and just put a max bid of $50 on incase I forgot (and I did!).

Gonna get the tempered glass model but I'm in no hurry as I'm really underprepared for exams so I'll get it at the end of next week when I've done all but the easiest exam.


----------



## Ashenor

I order a Shimian QH270-Lite from TA-Planet on Sat, it already shipped out this morning. I ended up getting a pixel perfect one shipped for $363. I can run 2 of these off my GTX 670 though can't i? If it's as good as it sounds will probably order another one next week. It said it comes with a a 120/240 power supply, so will i need anything else for this?

Thanks for all the info here, can't wait for this wish it was here tomorrow for Diablo 3 in 2560x1440 reso!


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashenor*
> 
> I order a Shimian QH270-Lite from TA-Planet on Sat, it already shipped out this morning. I ended up getting a pixel perfect one shipped for $363. I can run 2 of these off my GTX 670 though can't i? If it's as good as it sounds will probably order another one next week. It said it comes with a a 120/240 power supply, so will i need anything else for this?
> Thanks for all the info here, can't wait for this wish it was here tomorrow for Diablo 3 in 2560x1440 reso!


you shouldn't need anything else.


----------



## Polarity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashenor*
> 
> I order a Shimian QH270-Lite from TA-Planet on Sat, it already shipped out this morning. I ended up getting a pixel perfect one shipped for $363. I can run 2 of these off my GTX 670 though can't i? If it's as good as it sounds will probably order another one next week. It said it comes with a a 120/240 power supply, so will i need anything else for this?
> Thanks for all the info here, can't wait for this wish it was here tomorrow for Diablo 3 in 2560x1440 reso!


how do u know its perfect pixel ? did u ask him to check it for u first?


----------



## nonabel

the 'pixel perfect' monitors can still have imperfections. My understanding is that they will have less than 5 dead pixels and the reason people get it is so they don't have to deal with shipping back models with more defects than 5 pixels or 1 in the center. I ordered a non pixel perfect QH270-IPSB from ta_planet on saturday as well, so we will have to compare


----------



## nullstring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonabel*
> 
> the 'pixel perfect' monitors can still have imperfections. My understanding is that they will have less than 5 dead pixels and the reason people get it is so they don't have to deal with shipping back models with more defects than 5 pixels or 1 in the center. I ordered a non pixel perfect QH270-IPSB from ta_planet on saturday as well, so we will have to compare


No.. Pixel perfect means no dead/stuck pixels.

@Polarity, their are listing on ebay labeled "pixel perfect". They must check it before hand, and it costs $50 extra or something.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarity*
> 
> how do u know its perfect pixel ? did u ask him to check it for u first?


The Pixel perfect ones, whether it's sold as a pixel perfect or as an additional option (usually costs like $60) has/will be tested at the manufacturer for dead pixels and etc.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonabel*
> 
> the 'pixel perfect' monitors can still have imperfections. My understanding is that they will have less than 5 dead pixels and the reason people get it is so they don't have to deal with shipping back models with more defects than 5 pixels or 1 in the center. I ordered a non pixel perfect QH270-IPSB from ta_planet on saturday as well, so we will have to compare


ordered a non-pixel perfect monitor, with no dead or stuck pixels from ta_planet. good chance you'll be very happy with your monitor.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nullstring*
> 
> No.. Pixel perfect means no dead/stuck pixels.
> @Polarity, their are listing on ebay labeled "pixel perfect". They must check it before hand, and it costs $50 extra or something.


Not even Dell with their excellent Ultrasharp line of pro monitors garuntees against 0 dead pixels.

Perfect pixel is a no _bright_ pixel defect check that they perform at the factory (supposedly). You can and will get dead pixels (ie, black on a bright background) at the same rate more or less as everyone else.


----------



## nullstring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Not even Dell with their excellent Ultrasharp line of pro monitors garuntees against 0 dead pixels.
> Perfect pixel is a no _bright_ pixel defect check that they perform at the factory (supposedly). You can and will get dead pixels (ie, black on a bright background) at the same rate more or less as everyone else.


Thats interesting because if you search "pixel perfect catleap" on ebay; the subtitle says this:
"★Perfect Pixel=Zero Dead Pixel /S-IPS Panel Wideangle ★"

That seems to me that there would be zero dead pixels.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Pixel perfect and zero bright dot are 2 separate things AFAIK.
Zero bright dot is performed at the factory and checks for bright (stuck) pixels.
Pixel perfect is performed by the seller and checks for dead pixels which is why it cost a bit more and ships a bit later than non pixel perfect models.


----------



## Ashenor

I am hoping for a super fast shipping story like most people have, i ordered it on sat, it shipped late sunday night here, monday there. I have Tuesday and Wednesday off and thurs until 1 pm, hoping i don't have to play the chase the fedex guy game after that. I live in the Metro Detroit area.

I paid 363 vs 319 for the "pixel perfect" listing so we will see how it works out. I am probably going to order a 2nd one when this comes in and get rid of my 2 23" monitors then. The 2nd one i will probably just get the $319 for my 2nd monitor.

My EVGA SC GTX 360 should 2x of these fine right? Just want to game on the first and surf the net on the 2nd.

Can't wait to get this!


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Pixel perfect and zero bright dot are 2 separate things AFAIK.
> Zero bright dot is performed at the factory and checks for bright (stuck) pixels.
> Pixel perfect is performed by the seller and checks for dead pixels which is why it cost a bit more and ships a bit later than non pixel perfect models.


Not all of them I know the catleaps and afaik pcbanks the perfect pixel is done by the manufacturer.


----------



## kevinsbane

This is the best description of the "perfect pixel policy" I've found.

Combined with the other descriptions scattered throughout this thread, as well as knowledge of top tier monitor warranties in NA, I'm forced to conclude that the perfect pixel policy does indeed only cover bright pixel defects, ie, "stuck" or "hot" pixels.


----------



## nullstring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Not all of them I know the catleaps and afaik pcbanks the perfect pixel is done by the manufacturer.


How do you know this?
Can you give a source?

On the greensum listing it says:
Pixel Perfect
"It is an option for sure about dead pixels and other defects.
Tests are performed by trained worker with machine before it is packaged.
Tests may take an extra day"

It's hard to tell exactly what this means. It sounds to me like it's done by an employee of the seller with a machine.
How else would tests "take an extra day"


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nullstring*
> 
> How do you know this?
> Can you give a source?
> On the greensum listing it says:
> Pixel Perfect
> "It is an option for sure about dead pixels and other defects.
> Tests are performed by trained worker with machine before it is packaged.
> Tests may take an extra day"
> It's hard to tell exactly what this means. It sounds to me like it's done by an employee of the seller with a machine.
> How else would tests "take an extra day"


I've asked him and his response was that the manufacturer does it.


----------



## nullstring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> I've asked him and his response was that the manufacturer does it.


I will have to message him and ask him about the policy before I order then.
It's very misleading to say "zero dead pixel" in the subtitle and have it not be zero dead pixel.


----------



## TheJesus

On a side note, the GTX 670 can push the 2A/2B models to 120Hz just like the 680.


----------



## flipnkraut

Hey,

I'm thinking of getting the Catleap Q270. It should work with my 2011 Mac Mini with an AMD Radeon HD 6630M right? As long as I get the DP to Dual link DVI adapter right?
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB571Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ


----------



## MontyAC

The adapter from Monoprice is cheaper and just as good.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I have started looking at alternative stand options, and I apologize if I have overlooked a link, but many links have been to clamping-style VESA mounts or else wall mounts. I am looking for something that will stand on a desk, similarly to this one, but smaller:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2

This stand is nice but has a large footprint. Someone here has a photo of a beautifully adopted DELL stand, but unfortunately I do not have any loose stands laying around for this purpose. Any suggestions on which stands I can go for under $40? The one I linked above was all I could find on Monoprice for that purpose.

Also, I remember reading something about having to drill extra holes in some VESA mounts to adjust them for Achieva ShiMian holes - would that be the case for most? Achieva is the monitor I am awaiting.


----------



## exileut

88 hours after purchase I received a tracking number from dream-seller. Estimated delivery is the 21st at the latest.


----------



## Chrisv006z

I placed an order for a Perfect Pixel model from Red-Cap for $315 late last night. I got tracking information about 6 hours later. The tracking number isnt doing anything yet, but ebay shows a DHL number. Est. delivery is the 17th-20th.

When did tracking information go live for some of you guys?


----------



## nonabel

I ordered a Shimian QH270 with tempered glass from ta_planet on Sunday and I just opened the package (Tuesday). Shipping was as fast as Amazon prime and I have yet to notice any dead pixels, although there is a small piece of dust in the bottom right corner. I am very impressed with this panel and I plan on ordering another.


----------



## crashnburn_in

I read the FAQs and also that we are not allowed to post Ebay links.

One of these monitors for around 450-490 USD shows Display Port as well. Which model is that?


----------



## heyypahkas

Thanks to this amazing thread, I'm going to order at least one Shimian QH270-IPSBS soon







.

I was looking at their compatibility chart and see that my graphics card is not listed. I was curious if someone could help me determine if the ATI Radeon™ HD 4200 Series will support this monitor?

I'm pretty sure the card came with the motherboard as I just have a pretty stock HP computer from Best Buy (n00b i know). It does have the requisite DVI Dual Link port in the back and according to my googling it should support up to 2560x1600.

I'm thinking it will work fine but would love to get a second opinion. Anyone?


----------



## Dabb

Seems there's a new monitor - the Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSI. Claims to have "inside tempered glass". I'm guessing that means it's no longer over the bezel? I'm glad it solves the dust problems but I actually wanted to get the IPSB as it would be easy to clean as all I would need to do is just wipe the whole thing as the glass is over the bezel too.

Going to ask the seller and ask if the glass is now under the bezel or what as it's really annoying to have the dust trapped in between the screen edge and bezel.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Seems there's a new monitor - the Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSI. Claims to have "inside tempered glass". I'm guessing that means it's no longer over the bezel? I'm glad it solves the dust problems but I actually wanted to get the IPSB as it would be easy to clean as all I would need to do is just wipe the whole thing as the glass is over the bezel too.
> Going to ask the seller and ask if the glass is now under the bezel or what as it's really annoying to have the dust trapped in between the screen edge and bezel.


downside, if there is dust under the glass, it'll be even more fun to get at it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I wouldn't bet on that version being dust-free, as even monitors without tempered glass manage to get some dust particles behind the actual LCD screen, according to some reports.


----------



## exileut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisv006z*
> 
> When did tracking information go live for some of you guys?


Tracking number was already live when I got mine. 4 days after ordering. Total time from ordering to receiving should be 9-11 days from dream-seller. ta_planet seems to be the faster shipper. but was $20 more expensive at the time I ordered.


----------



## Dabb

The IPSB model has glass on the front over the screen and bezel.


----------



## heyypahkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> Does anyone know what the actual difference between the "Shimian-QH270-IPSB" and the "Shimian-QH270-Lite" is? I am thinking about purchasing a "Shimian-QH270-Lite" but i might go for another one the difference is huge.


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> The IPSB model has glass on the front over the screen and bezel.


Okay, what is a "bezel". Sorry for being a total noob but english is not my primary languish.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyypahkas*


Thanks, i found that but i could not really tell what the difference was. I did not know if the "o" or the "x" meant that the model had Tempered glass. Exactly what is "tempered glass"?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> Okay, what is a "bezel". Sorry for being a total noob but english is not my primary languish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, i found that but i could not really tell what the difference was. I did not know if the "o" or the "x" meant that the model had Tempered glass. Exactly what is "tempered glass"?


Bezel is just the plastic boarder of the monitor. Tempred glass is like the glass in your car. It's stronger then "regular" glass, and isn't sharp if it shatters.


----------



## UNOE

I'm really suprized by all the hype about these monitors. I wish I could see one in person. I have a SA950 so I don't really need a new monitor but would be intresting to see if it would be good for my wife. Is it really that good ?


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Bezel is just the plastic boarder of the monitor. Tempred glass is like the glass in your car. It's stronger then "regular" glass, and isn't sharp if it shatters.


Okay, thank you. I've read that a lot of people get dust behind the glass. Is it wiser to choose one without it?


----------



## pabloedvardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> Okay, thank you. I've read that a lot of people get dust behind the glass. Is it wiser to choose one without it?


The glass models are offered because these monitors are typically sold to korean pc bungs, and apparently koreans are known for getting angry and throwing things at the screen when gaming, so the hard tempered glass models help prevent screen damage.

Since in a pc bung nobody cares about a few specks of dust, the factory doesn't go to any extra lengths to prevent it.

Therefore, unless you're planning on throwing things at your screen, I'd avoid the glass versions.


----------



## Neo Mike

Hey guys i just got one of these Achieva ShiMian QH270-IPSMS i cant find out if its a glossy screen with no anti glare coating. I looked on the website its all in Korean, the seller dont seem to know what im asking, does anybody have one of these ?. I want a high gloss screen with no anti glare coating.


----------



## ElevenEleven

My Achieva IPSB (with tempered glass) was supposed to arrive today - and it did, but unfortunately I missed the DHL delivery, so now have to wait until tomorrow to get it =/ Will attempt a review with photos. I hope it will not have major issues! FYI, it arrived to me within 3 days (East Coast, U.S.) from the time it was dropped off, via DHL Express.

*Question*: I plan on getting a Radeon 7850 with 1 dual DVI port, but it will have a mini Display Port socket as well. If in the future I get a second Achieva (or similar), will it be possible to connect it to a mini Display Port (via Dual DVI -> Display Port adapter) to run both monitors on the same card? Or there's a strict 1 monitor per card rule with these?


----------



## MrSvahn

I am thinking about ordering a "Perfect pixel Achieva Shimian QH-270-lite" from Red-cap. Has anyone ordered from him? How did he pack it? How long time did the shipping take?

Or does any other seller have a perfect pixel Shimian/crossover/Catleap for 340$?


----------



## exileut

$296.90 dream-seller Achieva Shimian lite ordered May 11th 10:27am reached San Francisco May 16th 3:26pm and is currently in customs.


----------



## GZR4DR

I've been lurking for a while and finally bit on the catleap. I however am having issues and am hopeful someone can provide some advice. I've connected the monitor and I am getting a flashing green light essentially stating the monitor is not receiving a signal. Here is the rundown of what I have:

1. What type of GPU do you have installed? Gigabyte Geforce 560TI model GV-560UD-1 GI REV:1.0

2. Current drivers installed (clean install was attempted)? Version 296.10, latest from nvidia.com

3. Tried different DVI cable - either new or from a known working monitor? New cable with monitor was bad (would not work on my existing Dell 2005FWP). Purchased new dual-link DVI (Gigaware), old monitor works with new cable however new Catleap still does not.

4. Unplugged all other monitors and tried just plugging Catleap in BOTH outputs on your GPU? Yes, tried both ports one at a time with only the new monitor hooked up. My old monitor works off both ports with no issues.

4. Tried any of the other things listed above? All of the above. I've also opened the monitor up and reseated all of the cables. Still no dice.

Any ideas? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dking14

I also got a $296.90 dream-seller Achieva Shimian lite - ordered on Friday (night) the 11th of May and its on the way:

18:42 15-May-2012 Posting/Collection BUSANJIN Posting office zip code : 614013

Destination country : U.S.A

02:31 16-May-2012 Arrival at outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

08:30 16-May-2012 Departure from outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE Dispatch number : 404

16:47 16-May-2012 Handed over to Air carrier INCHEON

17:07 16-May-2012 Received by Air carrier INCHEON

17:08 16-May-2012 Received by Air carrier INCHEON

17:09 16-May-2012 Received by Air carrier INCHEON

17:10 16-May-2012 Received by Air carrier INCHEON

02:55 17-May-2012 Departure from Airport INCHEON Flight date : 23:05 Wed 16 May 2012 (KST)

Flight number : OZ587

04:55 17-May-2012 Airrival at Destination Airport JOHN F.KENNEDY

06:07 17-May-2012 Delivered to Destination Airport JOHN F.KENNEDY


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZR4DR*
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and finally bit on the catleap. I however am having issues and am hopeful someone can provide some advice. I've connected the monitor and I am getting a flashing green light essentially stating the monitor is not receiving a signal. Here is the rundown of what I have:
> 1. What type of GPU do you have installed? Gigabyte Geforce 560TI model GV-560UD-1 GI REV:1.0
> 
> 2. Current drivers installed (clean install was attempted)? Version 296.10, latest from nvidia.com
> 
> 3. Tried different DVI cable - either new or from a known working monitor? New cable with monitor was bad (would not work on my existing Dell 2005FWP). Purchased new dual-link DVI (Gigaware), old monitor works with new cable however new Catleap still does not.
> 
> 4. Unplugged all other monitors and tried just plugging Catleap in BOTH outputs on your GPU? Yes, tried both ports one at a time with only the new monitor hooked up. My old monitor works off both ports with no issues.
> 
> 4. Tried any of the other things listed above? All of the above. I've also opened the monitor up and reseated all of the cables. Still no dice.
> Any ideas? Thanks for your help.


Try pushing the cable in a biit more, sometimes it's apparently hard to get a proper seating. Also try turning it on when windows is on.


----------



## vlenbo

Alright, I am stuck between the PCBank PB2700 super and the catleap, which has better image quality? People are saying that pcbank is a bit better, is it worth to lose the 120hz capability for the pcbank?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlenbo*
> 
> Alright, I am stuck between the PCBank PB2700 super and the catleap, which has better image quality? People are saying that pcbank is a bit better, is it worth to lose the 120hz capability for the pcbank?


Current Catleaps can't do 120hz anyways. Image Quality wise they will be the same.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Supposedly PCBanks have higher contrast and better response time, but I've yet to see any confirmations from people who purchased those monitors - this result is from a Korean review site, so only one source.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Supposedly PCBanks have higher contrast and better response time, but I've yet to see any confirmations from people who purchased those monitors - this result is from a Korean review site, so only one source.


Most of us don't have the tools to test that, nor other Korean Ipses to test from, that being said the pcbank could have done better simply because of panel differences.


----------



## ElevenEleven

My Achieva with Tempered Glass (the IPSB model) has arrived! In perfect condition, no dead or stuck pixels. No color variation across the screen. No noticeable backlight bleed on dark backgrounds. There are some barely noticeable dust particles, which I knew to start with were an acceptable possibility, and I am not concerned with them, as I will open the glass at some point and clean (there's a tutorial somewhere here about lifting the tempered glass after warming the double-stick tape it's held with).

The monitor looks incredible and flawless when actually doing something on it (beyond staring at blank backgrounds).

I've tried various calibrated profiles linked on overclock.net for Catleaps, PCBanks, and Crossovers, but surprisingly the best colors for my Achieva came from my 24" Dell IPS default profile, which was the one auto-selected for this monitor. Other profiles were too red, too purple, or too green. Catleap-native.icm from here was second best:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/1120#post_16638968

By the way, is there a way to identify this monitor in Windows, or is it always going to call it a "Generic PnP monitor"?

Will post photos in the next couple days.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Most of us don't have the tools to test that, nor other Korean Ipses to test from, that being said the pcbank could have done better simply because of panel differences.


That's exactly why I was wary of using that review to define my choice. Need more sources.


----------



## ALiShaikh

So whats the general consensus on what to get?


----------



## Pengasus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh*
> 
> So whats the general consensus on what to get?


There isn't one i think. Altough for some reason pcbank versions tend to get more shipping damage. At least that's what i understood so far.

And crossover's has a bit brighter brightness. 380 cdm2 compared to 350 cdm2.

But from what i can see, catleaps and shimians are the most popular two (personal opinion)


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pengasus*
> 
> There isn't one i think. Altough for some reason pcbank versions tend to get more shipping damage. At least that's what i understood so far.
> And crossover's has a bit brighter brightness. 380 cdm2 compared to 350 cdm2.
> But from what i can see, catleaps and shimians are the most popular two (personal opinion)


ahh decisions decisions

want to buy one just cant make up my mind which one to get. ive got a second 480 on the way so i shouldnt have any issues with gpu power


----------



## Pengasus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> ahh decisions decisions
> want to buy one just cant make up my mind which one to get. ive got a second 480 on the way so i shouldnt have any issues with gpu power


Go for whichever one tickles you. Afterall, they are all using the same ips screen. If you are going to buy a vesa mount though, i would go for the cheapest option.

You can also eliminate your choices by deciding if you need adboard?
Tempered glass?
Hdmi?
Speakers?
etc etc
Might make choosing easier.


----------



## Koehler

Does anyone know if the sellers do a no dead pixel guarantee for an extra price? Is there any way of returning them if I have evidence of several dead pixels? I'm thinking of getting one but I want to be on the safe side (even though I've heard the quality in general is excellent).


----------



## Pengasus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Does anyone know if the sellers do a no dead pixel guarantee for an extra price? Is there any way of returning them if I have evidence of several dead pixels? I'm thinking of getting one but I want to be on the safe side (even though I've heard the quality in general is excellent).


There are listings that state "Pixel Perfect". those are guaranteed not to have any dead pixels. And if the model you want doesn't have a listing as such, pm the seller about it. Though it'll cost you extra to get a pixel perfect one.

It"s about $30 or so extra


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pengasus*
> 
> Go for whichever one tickles you. Afterall, they are all using the same ips screen. If you are going to buy a vesa mount though, i would go for the cheapest option.
> You can also eliminate your choices by deciding if you need adboard?
> Tempered glass?
> Hdmi?
> Speakers?
> etc etc
> Might make choosing easier.


not sure if i want the glass, but i think the chance of having dust behind the screen would drive me nuts so prob no go on the glass.
i will prob only run one of these anyways so hdmi or dp isnt an issue.

i was looking at one of the ACHIEVA's for 290


----------



## Pengasus

The one i bought is with glass but without dust. New model. Still waiting to receive though
search for qh270-ipsi on ebay and you'll see
That's if you want glass but worried about the dust(which is just like me).
I just don't be worried about dmging the screen while cleaning so that's why i wanted glass.

I heard it makes the screen more glossy but then again, rumors rumors


----------



## GZR4DR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Try pushing the cable in a biit more, sometimes it's apparently hard to get a proper seating. Also try turning it on when windows is on.


Unfortunately that did not work either. Monitor seems to be DOA. Let's see how this replacement process works....


----------



## vlenbo

Bigclothcraft is a great seller, he asked me the same question that people got here, lol. And he checked the monitor that got a bad egg, so he's giving me a good reliable one.


----------



## 996gt2

*Has anyone noticed premature backlight aging with their monitors?*

When I first got mine, I measured the max brightness with my X-Rite i1 Display 2 at slightly over 300 cd/m^2. Minimum brightness was around 88 cd/m^2.

Now, a few weeks later, I did these measurements again and max brightness is only around 265 cd/m^2. Minimum is now at around 73 cd/m^2.

If anyone else with a calibration unit could measure theirs for comparison, that would be great.


----------



## xenogear74

I've picked up the shimian lite and absolutely love it.

The only issue I seem to have now, is that I currently have an HDMI cable out of my GTX 680 that runs to my TV for movies and such. I'm super lazy so to switch back and forth I just use Windows+P to change between the monitors.

Sometimes when I go from my TV to the Shimian, the Shimian will just blink blue and a message will pop up saying "no projector found"

I have to actually unplug the DVI cable and then re-set it for the signal to pick up again.

Has anyone else had this issue? Any ideas for why? it's not a gigantic deal but is a big PITA.

I appreciate it!!!

EDIT: I should note that power cycling the monitor doesn't help either. I have to unplug and plug the DVI cable.


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pengasus*
> 
> The one i bought is with glass but without dust. New model. Still waiting to receive though
> search for qh270-ipsi on ebay and you'll see
> That's if you want glass but worried about the dust(which is just like me).
> I just don't be worried about dmging the screen while cleaning so that's why i wanted glass.
> I heard it makes the screen more glossy but then again, rumors rumors


Hi! I tried searching for "qh270-ipsi" but i did not know wich one that you were talking about. Can u link it?







I was going to get te "LITE" model (without tempered glass) just to avoid getting dust. How do you know that there wont be any dust on/in it?


----------



## Chrisv006z

Ordered from Red-Cap Tuesday morning, got it Thursday afternoon. Perfect monitor, no dead pixels or light bleed issues. I have not tried to overclock it yet...dont know if I will.

It's on the stand it came with, with my two w2408's flanking it. Thinking about two more...its very nice


----------



## dieselstation

i posted this in the Crossover thread.. but it can be useful for some of you here too.

IF anyone is interested, i just bought this stand from Walmart.com for $40. It tilts, rotates, height adjustable, and looks to be very well built. This is mounted on the Crossover 27Q (which does none of those things)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/V7-DS1S/17179805


----------



## crazedsilence

Is it true that you can no longer buy a Catleap with a higher default refresh rate off of ebay?

Read this several places, can't find anything to confirm or deny this.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazedsilence*
> 
> Is it true that you can no longer buy a Catleap with a higher default refresh rate off of ebay?
> Read this several places, can't find anything to confirm or deny this.


Pretty much confirmed. Some sellers have older stock but other then that afaik it's a no go.


----------



## crazedsilence

Damn, sucks :/

Why did they stop selling those panels?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazedsilence*
> 
> Damn, sucks :/
> Why did they stop selling those panels?


The panels haven't changed one bit,it's the pcb. AFAIK parts became harder to get and more expensive so they made it cheaper.


----------



## crazedsilence

Makes sense.

Also, what's the deal with customs? Do people have to pay a fee to the delivery man? Or is everything taken care of on the seller's end?


----------



## Eagle1337

You'd be paying the delivery man the fees.


----------



## ameer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My Achieva with Tempered Glass (the IPSB model) has arrived! In perfect condition, no dead or stuck pixels. No color variation across the screen. No noticeable backlight bleed on dark backgrounds. There are some barely noticeable dust particles, which I knew to start with were an acceptable possibility, and I am not concerned with them, as I will open the glass at some point and clean (there's a tutorial somewhere here about lifting the tempered glass after warming the double-stick tape it's held with).
> The monitor looks incredible and flawless when actually doing something on it (beyond staring at blank backgrounds).
> I've tried various calibrated profiles linked on overclock.net for Catleaps, PCBanks, and Crossovers, but surprisingly the best colors for my Achieva came from my 24" Dell IPS default profile, which was the one auto-selected for this monitor. Other profiles were too red, too purple, or too green. Catleap-native.icm from here was second best:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/1120#post_16638968
> By the way, is there a way to identify this monitor in Windows, or is it always going to call it a "Generic PnP monitor"?
> Will post photos in the next couple days.


Can you post the profile for Your 24" Dell?

by the way I applied some downloaded color profiles by using windows default management but actually it didn't trigger anything on screen regarding colors, maybe did something wrong?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yes, I can definitely add it here, but, as per the request to attach the file to the post, I'm not sure if I "have the rights to distribute this file, and that it does not violate the terms of service." I'll link it if I can get this sorted out!


----------



## Mango45

I have a question about the power adapter that comes with this monitor. Someone posted a picture of the Nanjing Frontek adapter (http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a8/a8aae994_POWER.jpeg) and it looks like it has + on pins 1 and 3 and - on pins 2 and 4.

Every other 4-pin power adapter I've found has + on pins 1 and 2 and - on pins 3 and 4.

I was hoping to get a better adapter that was UL certified or something, but I can't find one that has the same pinout. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Or are you all just using the stock adapters that came with the monitor?


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ameer*
> 
> Can you post the profile for Your 24" Dell?
> by the way I applied some downloaded color profiles by using windows default management but actually it didn't trigger anything on screen regarding colors, maybe did something wrong?


Do you have something like F.lux running?
Not everything is color managed, btw.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mango45*
> 
> I have a question about the power adapter that comes with this monitor. Someone posted a picture of the Nanjing Frontek adapter (http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a8/a8aae994_POWER.jpeg) and it looks like it has + on pins 1 and 3 and - on pins 2 and 4.
> Every other 4-pin power adapter I've found has + on pins 1 and 2 and - on pins 3 and 4.
> I was hoping to get a better adapter that was UL certified or something, but I can't find one that has the same pinout. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Or are you all just using the stock adapters that came with the monitor?


I'm using the stock adapter, but I'd be interested in a good quality one as well - just in case... My adapter is by Nanjing Frontek (model fps0120 - 05A) - unsure how long it will last.

Adapter specifications (translated to English in Google Docs)
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ko&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fkangjineng.gagabox.com%2Fboard%2Finclude%2Fdownload.php%3Fno%3D47%26db%3Dproduct2%26fileno%3D2


----------



## MrSvahn

I've heard that because this monitor does not have OSD you will get wrong/faulty colors in some programs. That the ICC-profile is not active in them.

How does it work in games such as Diablo 3, BF3, MW3 or VLC-mediaplayer?









Edit: Does a ICC-profile for the crossover work on a Achieva Shimian?


----------



## MrSvahn

I think thats up to you.







Though i've *HEARD* that some people who's bought a "perfect pixel" one still got 2-3 dead pixels... Not sure if thats true so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Snowmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> I think thats up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i've *HEARD* that some people who's bought a "perfect pixel" one still got 2-3 dead pixels... Not sure if thats true so don't quote me on that.


All right I'll keep that in mind unless it's confirmed to be false.

Thanks


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen*
> 
> All right I'll keep that in mind unless it's confirmed to be false.
> Thanks


Yup, i have only read about one who ordered a perfect pixel monitor and got a dead pixel but according to some dudes @Sweclockers forum there are more who's got it.

http://www.avforums.com/forums/monitors-webcams-external-video-devices/1625655-achieva-shimian-qh270-lite-unpacking-mini-review.html


----------



## ameer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yes, I can definitely add it here, but, as per the request to attach the file to the post, I'm not sure if I "have the rights to distribute this file, and that it does not violate the terms of service." I'll link it if I can get this sorted out!


waiting for it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> Do you have something like F.lux running?
> Not everything is color managed, btw.


no I don't have anything running
I just want to know how exactly tell the difference between various color profile, I cannot see any difference


----------



## dking14

my achevia qh270 lite arrived a few days ago - looks perfect to me and I am very happy.

the power brick says its rated for 110-220 and all I had to do was switch out the cord for a US plug one (the one from my old monitor is working fine)

The one downside so far is that the vesa mount on the back only had two screws in it (for four holes) and the screws are very short. My ergotron arm has 4 screws but they are much longer (too long to screw in all the way on the qh270)

Still its a dam nice monitor and I am very happy with it.


----------



## speedy2721

I bought mine last night for 308.99 from bigclothcraft for 308.99 and today I clicked on the same link and its selling for 297.90 . Would I be able to get the difference back since its been less than 24 hours?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> I've heard that because this monitor does not have OSD you will get wrong/faulty colors in some programs. That the ICC-profile is not active in them.
> How does it work in games such as Diablo 3, BF3, MW3 or VLC-mediaplayer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Does a ICC-profile for the crossover work on a Achieva Shimian?


Diablo looks fine, and all the other games I've tried so far. You can use any ICC profile, but many don't look very good. I found that my Dell Ultra Sharp profile looks best, followed by a profile someone made here for their Catleap.


----------



## jam3s

It's really a shame my laptop couldn't even dream of pushing 2560x1440.

I have a hard enough time pushing 1080p -- I mean it's playable, maybe decent but it's nowhere near great.

I will definitely pick one of these up next time I build a rig. Possibly with a few 7970's or 680's. One can dream right?!


----------



## icor1031

Gentlemen!

Would any one please tell me how well this monitor handles motion? I have a U2311H, and I'd like to compare it to this - please.
Or even compared to the U27/30, as a reference point. I know they are worse than mine.

Thanks!


----------



## crazedsilence

Does anyone know how SLI 680's run at 2560x1440 compared to Xfired 7970's


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazedsilence*
> 
> Does anyone know how SLI 680's run at 2560x1440 compared to Xfired 7970's


I know sli 680s run 2560x1440 flawlessly, not sure how they compare to 7970s from first hand experience though


----------



## rotary7

lol you can run 3 of these monitors with sli 680s, even my 2 5870s will max out games well for one screen it can, but 3 screens i cant even run anything but diablo 3


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy2721*
> 
> I bought mine last night for 308.99 from bigclothcraft for 308.99 and today I clicked on the same link and its selling for 297.90 . Would I be able to get the difference back since its been less than 24 hours?


Bigclothcraft reimbursed me the $11 price difference, so if anyone notices a price change within 24 hours then just send the seller a message and they should do it for you.


----------



## Lettuceman

So what exactly is the yellow tinting issue I keep reading about(especially about the Shimians).

It is the only thing holding me back now







I am scared lol.


----------



## Olav

I orderered two monitors on saturday from dreamseller. I've not received any info if it has been sent yet? Does it take many days before they send?


----------



## quank1half

I just received my Achieva Shimian. Everything looks great....for about 10 minutes. Then the monitor shuts completely off. I've tried using a cord from both my previous monitor and printer and get the same result. Think it's the power brick failing? It does get pretty warm though it doesn't seem much different than other power bricks I've used. Anyone have any idea where to get a different power brick with the 4 pin connector? The power brick says it's rated for 110 - 240v so I assume it should be fine in a standard American wall outlet.

I suppose another question would be if anyone's in the Charleston, SC area that could let me borrow their power adapter to verify that's what's causing my problem before I send the monitor back to dream-seller.


----------



## speedy2721

I ordered my Achieva Shimian from Bigclothcraft on Sunday around 6pm and I just got it today around 9am. I am amazed how fast it got here. So far there seems to be no light bleeding and only 2 dead pixels from what I can see (you really have to look for it to be able to notice it).


----------



## MrSvahn

I am sooo close to purchasing a Shimian Lite but i am not really sure because I do not want a monitor that breaks within a few months. Since it is a "koreamonitor" i am think that it's made buy a 5-year old but then i remember that *it's made by LG for companies such as Apple so the risk of it breaking down should not be any higher for these monitors than the risk of an Apple Cinema Display or the Dell u2711 breaking? Right?

You have to convince me to buy one!







*


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> I am sooo close to purchasing a Shimian Lite but i am not really sure because I do not want a monitor that breaks within a few months. Since it is a "koreamonitor" i am think that it's made buy a 5-year old but then i remember that *it's made by LG for companies such as Apple so the risk of it breaking down should not be any higher for these monitors than the risk of an Apple Cinema Display or the Dell u2711 breaking? Right?
> You have to convince me to buy one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude you really need to get out more. You know samsung's a korean company right?

Where do you think they produce all of their panels... because it sure as heck isn't in Antarctica.


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> dude you really need to get out more. You know samsung's a korean company right?
> Where do you think they produce all of their panels... because it sure as heck isn't in Antarctica.


Well okay what i meant was a "budgetkorean" company







I know that pretty much everything i have in my pc is made in that region


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> Well okay what i meant was a "budgetkorean" company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that pretty much everything i have in my pc is made in that region


"BudgetKorean" company aka LG. It really seems like LG uses lower quality panels then the ones they give to dell and etc.


----------



## Neo Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> So what exactly is the yellow tinting issue I keep reading about(especially about the Shimians).
> It is the only thing holding me back now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am scared lol.


The yellow light i have read about comes from the bottom left or right corners, mine has it coming from the lower left and lower middle. Sometiems you see it, sometimes you dont, it all depends on the screen, a dark screen will show it the most, where lighter screens you may not see it at all.

When im surfing internet, viewing photos i dont see it at all, but when i watch movies, blu rays, dvds, then i see it alot and it bugs me to death. Im kinda stuck, its such a hasstle to send this thing back to Korea, the seller wants video or photos, its impossiable to get a good photo of it, i need to try to video it, then he will determine if its refundable. I love the monitor, but the yellow light is killing it for me. I knew going in to this it was a gamble, hopefully the seller will give me a new one.

I have read others having this same problem, im sure its not just Shimians, its always a gamble buying a A- product from another countrie, hopefully i wont be sorry i did.


----------



## Mango45

In order to fix the buzzing sound on a tempered glass monitor, one has to remove the glass, correct?

If so, what model is it easiest to remove and replace the glass on? I watched the YouTube video about removing glass on the Shimian. Is it only held in place by adhesive? In that case I'd be worried that the adhesive wouldn't be as strong after replacing it.

EDIT: found my answer at http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/reviewed-400-2560x1440-ips-no-ag-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270/3600#post_17113386 - I will just buy the Catleap as it seems easier to remove the glass, should I ever need to.


----------



## Milleh

I am definitly new here - a thread on RFD pointed me in this direction so I have been sifting through this, as well as the Catleap owner thread for the past few days.

I have also been looking around at sellers on ebay, and considering buying one of these panels over a much more expensive U27. So far, based on some very rough observations, it looks like 5-10% of people here who have received their monitors have had issues that would require the unit to be shipped back to Korea.

I checked how much this would cost from Canada - a minimum of $150.

So my question is: is there any way to buy one of these panels online with a warranty that would require the manufacturer (or some third party) to pay return shipping if the purchased unit becomes defective within the 1 year manufacturer's warranty coverage time frame? I don't think that the additional ebay square warranty ($50) even covers return shipping.

For me, $300-$400 for a monitor is too much if there is a significant probability (over 5% for me) that I would have to pay at least half the cost of the unit itself to ship it back and gamble again.


----------



## thermal_flux

I will admit that I have not read every post in the 383 pages of this thread. I have searched though and have not come up with a clear answer.

My question is two fold. First, will these monitors work with an nVidia GTX480 video card? The GTX480 is not specifically mentioned in any of the grids that are posted with the monitor information on some sellers eBay listings. It does seem that the grid is copied from one seller to another so any deficiencies in the original grid just get re-advertised over and over.

The specs on the GTX480 are:

Display Support:
YesMulti Monitor
2560x1600Maximum Digital Resolution
2048x1536Maximum VGA Resolution
YesHDCP
YesHDMI
Two Dual Link DVI, Mini HDMIStandard Display Connectors
InternalAudio Input for HDMI
[http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications]

I see that this card is dual link DVI and supports a maximum DIGITAL resolution of 2560x1600. It seems to me that this card falls within the requirements of the monitors discussed in this thread.

And now for the second portion of the question. If the GTX 480 is supported does it only work once the operating system (Windows or OS X [hackintosh]) is booted and not at the BIOS portion of the boot. Is it correct that BIOS boots at a VESA resolution of 640x480? In particular my motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5.

I look forward to any information that you may be able to provide to help clear up my confusion regarding this topic.

Sincerely,


----------



## Milleh

LEAP OF FAITH CATLEAP ORDERED $325

lol


----------



## rums

Hello,

I just received my Shiman QH270-IPSB today from GreenSum. Unpacked it, set it up with my 11" MacBook Air and Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapter and the high-quality Monoprice Dual-DVI cable and...

...nothing. :-(

The MacBook Air will not recognize the display no matter what I try:

1. I tried the included cable instead of the MonoPrice one -- nope.

2. Reset PRAM on the MBA, rebooted, etc. When I reboot the MBA with the monitor plugged in, the computer behaves as if there is a second monitor attached. I'm assuming login information is on Shimian but the display is just black, so I can't log in, and on my MBA display I just get the linen background. When I unplug the display adapter, the login screen returns to the MBA screen.

3. Shimian displays a solid red light when off (I'm assuming?), and when it's on there is no light. When I shut it off the light goes blue for a second, the screen flickers, and then the light goes to a solid red. No idea what this sequence means.

4. All cables are secured and tightened.

Unfortunately, I don't have another machine with a DualDVI output to test with nor another laptop to try the adapter with. I did try the displayport -> dualdvi adapter with another 22" monitor and it seems to work okay.

Any thoughts?!?!?


----------



## bom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rums*
> 
> Hello,
> I just received my Shiman QH270-IPSB today from GreenSum. Unpacked it, set it up with my 11" MacBook Air and Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapter and the high-quality Monoprice Dual-DVI cable and...
> ...nothing. :-(
> The MacBook Air will not recognize the display no matter what I try:
> 1. I tried the included cable instead of the MonoPrice one -- nope.
> 2. Reset PRAM on the MBA, rebooted, etc. When I reboot the MBA with the monitor plugged in, the computer behaves as if there is a second monitor attached. I'm assuming login information is on Shimian but the display is just black, so I can't log in, and on my MBA display I just get the linen background. When I unplug the display adapter, the login screen returns to the MBA screen.
> 3. Shimian displays a solid red light when off (I'm assuming?), and when it's on there is no light. When I shut it off the light goes blue for a second, the screen flickers, and then the light goes to a solid red. No idea what this sequence means.
> 4. All cables are secured and tightened.
> Unfortunately, I don't have another machine with a DualDVI output to test with nor another laptop to try the adapter with. I did try the displayport -> dualdvi adapter with another 22" monitor and it seems to work okay.
> Any thoughts?!?!?


I'm not sure ,but I don't think any integrated graphics card will support any higher resolution then 1200p.


----------



## rums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bom*
> 
> I'm not sure ,but I don't think any integrated graphics card will support any higher resolution then 1200p.


It's supposed to work.

http://support.apple.com/kb/SP617

"Dual display and video mirroring: Simultaneously supports full native resolution on the built-in display and up to 2560 by 1600 pixels on an external display, both at millions of colors."


----------



## Eagle1337

so it's either the DP adapter or your DVI cable. if it's not doa.


----------



## rums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> so it's either the DP adapter or your DVI cable. if it's not doa.


@bom and @Eagle1337 I appreciate both of your replies.

In the end, I disabled my Firmware password on the MBA, reset the PRAM (cmd-opt-P-R at boot), burned some sage, did a little circle dance and boom the monitor came up. Unplugged and replugged the displayport adapter and it came back up again, so that's a good sign. Running at the full 2560x1440 with the Monoprice mini-displayport -> Dual DVI adapter and the included dvi cable.

Some notes:

* Thing thing is amazing. I have a 27" iMac at home and this is certainly on par. I haven't peeked too closely for dead / stuck pixels but I think there may be one or two. No big deal.

* Stand isn't great but the design of the housing is pretty clean. I like the tempered glass / flush look.

* I'm using a Spyder4Express icc profile someone posted up and that evened out the colours quite nicely.

* Shipping to Edmonton, Alberta, Canada took 6 days, including a long weekend (Victoria Day long weekend here in Canada)

* Didn't pay any duties. Package was marked with a value of $190 USD.

* Double-wrapped bubble wrap on the outside. Box was in great shape.

* That's my dog. He's awesome.

If anyone has any OSX-specific things they'd like to see, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Neo Mike

Where did you get the ICC color profile ? link ?


----------



## rums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Where did you get the ICC color profile ? link ?


Here's the one I'm using. I can't remember where I got it from.

Spyder4Express.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## Neo Mike

Hey thanks, how do i apply it ?


----------



## rums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Hey thanks, how do i apply it ?


Windows or OS X?


----------



## Neo Mike

Windows 7


----------



## rums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Windows 7


Sorry, can't help you. Someone else may chime in or just do a google search on 'install ics color profile windows 7'


----------



## thermal_flux

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Change-color-management-settings

1. Open Color Management by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type color management, and then click Color Management.

2. Click the All Profiles tab, and then click Add.

3. Locate and select the new color profile, and then click Add.

4. Click Close.


----------



## Novulux

Got my Shimian today, around 10 dead/stuck pixels. Not worth sending back though.


----------



## quank1half

I've looked through multiple search results trying to find a replacement PSU for my apparently broken one. Can anyone please point me in the right direction? I saw some others mentioned they were buying or had bought one, but I see no link or mention of what to search for specifically...or whether it actually solved the issue, unless I'm missing it in the 380+ previous pages somewhere. Any help would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novulux*
> 
> Got my Shimian today, around 10 dead/stuck pixels. Not worth sending back though.


You might be able to get a partial refund if you contact the seller.


----------



## Neo Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermal_flux*
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Change-color-management-settings
> 1. Open Color Management by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type color management, and then click Color Management.
> 2. Click the All Profiles tab, and then click Add.
> 3. Locate and select the new color profile, and then click Add.
> 4. Click Close.


Thanks for the help, i got the profile to work, and it looks great.


----------



## Milleh

I ordered my Catleap from BigClothCraft yesterday, and asked about buyers paying return shipping to Korea on DOA units, and here is the reply that I received:

"HelloOf course!If problem is in monitor, buyer need not pay any extra charge.For preventing worst case, we check monitor before shipping.I am honest seller.Buyer need not pay any return charge about faulty monitor.Thanks "

So, hopefully that is good news and it means that they pay both the shipping to and from Korea.

Can anyone here confirm?


----------



## MrSvahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milleh*
> 
> I ordered my Catleap from BigClothCraft yesterday, and asked about buyers paying return shipping to Korea on DOA units, and here is the reply that I received:
> "HelloOf course!If problem is in monitor, buyer need not pay any extra charge.For preventing worst case, we check monitor before shipping.I am honest seller.Buyer need not pay any return charge about faulty monitor.Thanks "
> So, hopefully that is good news and it means that they pay both the shipping to and from Korea.
> Can anyone here confirm?


I asked him the same thing and got this answer:

*1. If it (the monitor) happens to be DOA, do you pay for returnshipping?*
- We must check reason of DOA.
If monitor has faulty, return charge is mine.
But, video card have probem, return charge is own of buyer.

*2. What happens if it breaks down/stop working within the first month? Will you pay returnshipping*

-Same
If monitor has faulty, return charge is mine.
But, video card have probem, return charge is own of buyer.

He seems to be the best seller imo


----------



## thermal_flux

Do these monitors only support 2560x1440 resolution? Will the monitor be "off" during the entire PC post process all of the way through the operating system booting and finally changing resolution to 2560x1440, at which point the monitor will come to life?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermal_flux*
> 
> Do these monitors only support 2560x1440 resolution? Will the monitor be "off" during the entire PC post process all of the way through the operating system booting and finally changing resolution to 2560x1440, at which point the monitor will come to life?


They will support "vga" as well, so you should be able to see the BIOS, ect.


----------



## tzyn

Afaik only NVIDIA cards show BIOS etc. With Intel/AMD you will not see the picture of BIOS, OS-Install or whatever (everything thats not in 2560x1440).

The monitor only supports 2560x1440. There is no integrated scaler. NVIDIA cards seems to check the supported resolutions of the screen and scale everything under 2560x1440 to the native resolution.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzyn*
> 
> Afaik only NVIDIA cards show BIOS etc. With Intel/AMD you will not see the picture of BIOS, OS-Install or whatever (everything thats not in 2560x1440).
> The monitor only supports 2560x1440. There is no integrated scaler. NVIDIA cards seems to check the supported resolutions of the screen and scale everything under 2560x1440 to the native resolution.


The monitor has something called an EDID that the GPU reads and gets all the info about compatilibity/plug n play/whatnot

POST screens are shown depending on your BIOS settings. You can choose different settings depending on many different factors, but the GPU brand has no effect on the visibility of the boot/POST screens (with single screen).

For example, I see my post because I didn't turn on "quick-boot" and my primary monitor displays it, my secondary monitor doesn't activate until I'm logged in.







.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzyn*
> 
> Afaik only NVIDIA cards show BIOS etc. With Intel/AMD you will not see the picture of BIOS, OS-Install or whatever (everything thats not in 2560x1440).
> The monitor only supports 2560x1440. There is no integrated scaler. NVIDIA cards seems to check the supported resolutions of the screen and scale everything under 2560x1440 to the native resolution.


With my Achieva ShiMian, I have been able to see the BIOS during computer boot with both nVidia and Radeon cards (9800 GT, HD 4850, and HD 7870). On both, my i7 and a Phenom II.


----------



## tzyn

@Nocturin
And you also have a NVIDIA card. What about Intel/AMD Users? Afaik there is no one who can see the BIOS with such a card. I also cannot see BIOS with my Intel X4500 (Thinkpad X200 on dockingstation). I tested also with a pc of a friend with a 560ti and i could see everything.

edit:
@ElevenEleven
Ok, thats new for me. My knowledge was that it doesnt work with Intel/AMD. So what is the requirement that it works? The tested 560 ti on a p55 board with i5-750 had default settings, nothing special.


----------



## Niko-Time

I can see the bios using my ATI card (see sig) on my PCBank.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzyn*
> 
> @Nocturin
> And you also have a NVIDIA card. What about Intel/AMD Users? Afaik there is no one who can see the BIOS with such a card. I also cannot see BIOS with my Intel X4500 (Thinkpad X200 on dockingstation). I tested also with a pc of a friend with a 560ti and i could see everything.
> edit:
> @ElevenEleven
> Ok, thats new for me. My knowledge was that it doesnt work with Intel/AMD. So what is the requirement that it works? The tested 560 ti on a p55 board with i5-750 had default settings, nothing special.


I had an AMD gpu/cpu previously, about less than 4 months ago







.

As far as the intel/amd combo, should be the same, but I dont feel like switching GPUs to test it







.


----------



## MrSvahn

I would really appreciate if someone could tell me if there are any big differences between the catleap and the shimian. I am ordering one tonight (within 3 hours) so i really need to know which one to get. I think that the catleap looks better but i've heard that the stand is unstable. :/ Although people say that the shimian is not so very stable either...


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSvahn*
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone could tell me if there are any big differences between the catleap and the shimian. I am ordering one tonight (within 3 hours) so i really need to know which one to get. I think that the catleap looks better but i've heard that the stand is unstable. :/ Although people say that the shimian is not so very stable either...


Looks, prices.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Catleaps have tall skinny stands that have stability problems. My Achieva ShiMian is pretty solid.


----------



## Neo Mike

Shimian has a much better stand than Catleap, thats pretty much it.


----------



## thermal_flux

I've read in this and another thread that the Crossover has the most stable base followed second by the Shimian with the Catleap having the worst. Monoprice sells a number of inexpensive solid mounts and stands (some under $20). You may want to evaluate buying a stand and then buy the cheapest monitor that looks good to you and switch the stands. Then again I've read that removing the built-in stand on some of the Catleap's is an event as the stand is integrated into the monitor and involves opening the unit.


----------



## wy2sl0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Here is the ICC profile from my Shimian QH270 lite as "calibrated" by my pantone huey. It might not be the best device in the world but its a nice improvement over what I saw out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pantone Huey 2 QHD270 0.zip 3k .zip file


Had to post to say thank you. My monitor was very yellow (like a very warm yellow) and this profile has made the world of a difference.


----------



## rotary7

how do you install that file?


----------



## DVS1

I ordered a Shimian QH270-Lite from Red Cap, it arrived within a week. I chose Red Cap because it was the cheapest price at the time.

Shipping to Vancouver was via DHL, who charged $41.83 from tax and their fee for collecting tax!

The monitor was valued at $250 - maybe I should have asked it to be valued lower, then taxes wouldn't have been collected, or maybe DHL always stings you for taxes to make their $10 fee.

The Pantone Huey 2 color profile posted gives me an excellent display, the Spyder4express is a bit too yellow/warm for me.

I think I may have to order a 2nd as BYOD (bring your own device) to work. For the price and length of time I spend staring at a monitor over a day I think it may be worth it.

I don't see any dead pixels on the display. It came with a DVI cable, and a power brick labelled as input 230 VAC, with a computer power type plug in input cord with Korean plug. I though I had nothing to lose trying it with a North American power cord at 120 VAC input, and sure enough it is working fine.

The stand is sturdy enough, and there is VESA mounting available on the monitor.

I will probably order the second from Green Sum to see if, as per Rums in Edmonton, it may arrive without any extra fees.

My Radeon 6850 will display BIOS, but I have to turn the monitor on just after I turn on the computer, otherwise I get a very psychedelic color display.

Thought I should post after lurking here for a month and dreaming about these monitors, it is definitely worth the money.


----------



## tzyn

Can you post the link to the color profile? I want to compare to my profile (created with my DTP94B).


----------



## ElevenEleven

It definitely seems to be the case that a color profile that works for someone's monitor may not work for someone else's - even if it was made for the same brand. I have a lot of profiles saved that people posted here and in other Korean monitor threads, and some are obviously off, while others are pretty ambiguous, and I am still trying to decide among them. The Pantone Huey profile above looks _very_ red on my Achieva ShiMian. I have a Dell profile that works well, oddly enough, and one made for a Crossover works as well. Some are slightly pink, some are slightly on the green-yellow side, but then there are others that are _way_ off (like the one above). I am starting to believe that there is significant variation between each panel.


----------



## ElevenEleven

*A compilation of calibrated color profiles I have found across Korean monitor threads on overclock.net.* There might be more, and I have probably missed them (so many pages to read through!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Here is the ICC profile from my Shimian QH270 lite as "calibrated" by my pantone huey. It might not be the best device in the world but its a nice improvement over what I saw out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pantone Huey 2 QHD270 0.zip 3k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> Measurements and color information for the catleap:
> The brightness ranges from 25 cd/m² to 315 cd/m². There are 30 levels of brightness, and each button press averages around 10 cd/m².
> Native contrast is around 1025:1 in the middle of the screen. Calibration will bring that down to around 875:1 or higher, depending on the white point.
> Native gamma is actually pretty close to 2.2 out of the box.
> The native white point is too green, and the brightest white has a different hue from the rest of the grayscale. This is not unusual for LG IPS panels, but most IPS monitors with color controls have the default contrast set one or two notches below the brightest white to avoid this. Since this monitor has no color controls, it just shows the panel's native output. In my experience, the white point being too green is also common with LG IPS panels, but this can vary from panel to panel. These are the main reasons why it looks "off" to me out of the box. With calibration, it looks great.
> Several points I should add, colorimeters are not totally accurate with white point measurements, and measurements can drift with age, so results can vary from unit to unit and between different colorimeters. The results can also vary on different parts of the screen since most monitors are not perfectly uniform. My particular panel is slightly redder at the top edge and slightly yellower at the bottom edge, but most of the middle is consistent. Colorimeters also need different filters for different backlights (especially for wider gamuts), so that also affects accuracy. This monitor's gamut is close to sRGB, so that's not a major problem.
> I have three colorimeters:
> Retail Eye-One Display 2 (oldest)
> SpectraView-branded Eye-One Display 2
> ColorEyes-branded XRite DTP94B
> The SpectraView Eye-One Display 2 was unusable on this monitor. I don't know if this colorimeter is failing or if it just has different filters for wider gamut monitors, but it wanted to add way too much red.
> The retail Eye-One Display 2 and the DTP94B were pretty close to each other. Both removed a lot of green along with some red, with the DTP94 leaving slightly more green. I always preferred the Eye-One Display 2 over the DTP94B because the DTP94B always left a little more green than I liked. The retail Eye-One's result looks more natural to me, but I have no way of knowing for sure which one is more accurate without a spectrophotometer.
> Another problem I should mention is the Eye-One Display 2's brightness measurement drifts downwards when it gets warmer. The DTP94B doesn't have that problem, so I did the brightness measurements with the DTP94B. Black point measurements are also hard for colorimeters, so it's hard to get exact contrast values. The DTP94 only reports to two decimal places.
> I don't usually like to post color profiles since colors can vary from unit to unit, but since this monitor benefits greatly from white point calibration and the gamma doesn't change much, I will include three profiles here (all gamma 2.2):
> catleap-6500k.icm - This is the one produced by the retail Eye-One Display 2. Contrast is around 875:1.
> catleap-d65.icm - This is the one produced by the DTP94. This one has slightly more green. Contrast is around 900:1.
> *** Edit: I just noticed the Eye-One's profile makes blues purplish in color-managed programs, so the DTP94 (D65) profile is probably the better one to use. ***
> To get 115-120 cd/m² with those profiles, use 10 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> catleap-native.icm - This one keeps the native white point while adjusting the rest of the grayscale to match. Since the white point can vary from unit to unit, use this if the other two profiles look strange to you. This one preserves the native contrast ratio.
> To get 115 cd/m² with this profile, use 8 button presses up from the lowest brightness.
> I also need to write up how to load these profiles. ATI/AMD GPUs are capable of displaying 8-bit color from a 10-bit LUT with dithering just like professional LCD monitors do, which allows you to calibrate without getting banding, but you'll need a third-party LUT loader because the LUT loader in Windows only supports 8-bit values. I don't know of a way to enable dithering with NVIDIA cards in Windows, so NVIDIA users will get some banding when using a color profile. Mac OS X enables dithering for both ATI/AMD and NVIDIA GPUs, so gradients should always be smooth there.
> That leaves me with a conundrum:
> ATI/AMD: no banding with calibration, but can only get 85 Hz
> NVIDIA: banding with calibration, but can get 100 Hz
> I wish there was some way to get one or the other to do both.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> *Here is the ICC profile for my PB2700 Super, calibrated with an X-Rite Eye-One Display 2 set to 6500K, Gamma 2.2:*
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25994702/PB2700Super_6500K_2_2Gamma.icc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a profile I created with my own i1 Display calibration tool (on the Super version): *Link Here*
> 
> Colors are absolutely perfect on this and this one should not appear red for you guys like the previous one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor_4-23-2012_3.zip 4k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> It definitely looks like yours also suffers from a a strong blue dominance out-of the box. I'm looking at the Norway image on my calibrated 850D and your Crossover looks much better with the ICC profile.
> @ Every one else, if you know how to use a camera I recommend trying the ICC profile and taking a before/after image of the Norway wallpaper.
> http://wallpaperswide.com/norway_2-wallpapers.html
> Here is the profile
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/icc_profiles/crossover_27q_led-p.icm
> No harm in trying it, especially if you end up with better picture quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftwo*
> 
> I'm not able to test a game console or component input, but I did test HDMI from the PC - no issues. Also, I just connected the DisplayPort and am running full resolution now.
> The color profile is attached.
> 
> CrossOver-2720mdp_05-08-2012.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## tzyn

Thanks, but i know that every device is special and need a calibration. That's why i said that i just want to compare with my self-created profile (with AgryllCMS + dispcalGUI + DTP94B).


----------



## Stab

Yesterday my bookshelf came down from the wall and fell on my monitor (Shimian QH270-lite) ... It tipped over and now there is some backlight bleeding going on on darker backgrounds, as well as a pressure spot that has appeared... Lucky me.

My question to you guys is: Should I open it up?

Is it easy and will it be easy to 'put back together' again? And will it do any good? Is there a plastic layer on the panel that might have been folded? Or is something else going on that's causing the backlight to bleed?
Anything I can try?


----------



## michaelcat41

Im having issues every time i make a download my display will go out for a few seconds
i have catleap and gtx 680 any fixes?


----------



## winbond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stab*
> 
> Yesterday my bookshelf came down from the wall and fell on my monitor (Shimian QH270-lite) ... It tipped over and now there is some backlight bleeding going on on darker backgrounds, as well as a pressure spot that has appeared... Lucky me.
> My question to you guys is: Should I open it up?
> Is it easy and will it be easy to 'put back together' again? And will it do any good? Is there a plastic layer on the panel that might have been folded? Or is something else going on that's causing the backlight to bleed?
> Anything I can try?


to fix backlight bleed you will need to disassemble the lcd screen part, if you are going to do it, be careful not to break the panel, also you have to do it in a very clean environment as any hair, dust etc that gets on your lcd will be difficult to clean and visible after you put it together, you also need the thin soft cloth gloves to not leave fingerprints,... you can try to take off the stand and gently shake the monitor from side to side, in all directions, do it with the screen side facing the floor, there are loose sheets of some kind of plastics behind the lcd, and i think if they are not close enough to the screen you get the bleed


----------



## r34p3rex

Gonna order one later today







So what's the general consensus of glass vs non glass?

Also, what's with the "Perfect Pixel" listings? Do they check before shipping out for any dead pixels?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Some do, some don't. Some monitors come with a zero bright dot sticker from the factory (such as some PCBanks), so some sellers don't check those. I'd ask the seller you're interested in for a precise answer.

Tempered glass looks awesome (I have one), is easy to clean, and is durable, but you do have a high chance of getting small dust particles behind the glass. Some might not be noticeable, but then you can also end up with a big speck or two, which you will see on light backgrounds. It is possible to open up the glass, but it's quite difficult and requires some powerful hair dryer or a heat gun (probably more like the latter), and unless the dust is bad, I would not risk it at all. If you want to be able to massage stuck pixels and not worry about dust, I'd go with the Lite version. If you, like me, prefer the flush glass look and don't mind the chance of dust, go for the IPSB version.


----------



## Dabb

Still stuck in customs.. Finally changed status to "Awaiting customs charging" after a whole week of being stuck on "awaiting customs clearance". But no other updates.. Guess I'm not so lucky huh.. Bought it on the 16th from dream seller and I'm from the UK (London) FYI.


----------



## plum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> The yellow light i have read about comes from the bottom left or right corners, mine has it coming from the lower left and lower middle. Sometiems you see it, sometimes you dont, it all depends on the screen, a dark screen will show it the most, where lighter screens you may not see it at all.
> When im surfing internet, viewing photos i dont see it at all, but when i watch movies, blu rays, dvds, then i see it alot and it bugs me to death. Im kinda stuck, its such a hasstle to send this thing back to Korea, the seller wants video or photos, its impossiable to get a good photo of it, i need to try to video it, then he will determine if its refundable. I love the monitor, but the yellow light is killing it for me. I knew going in to this it was a gamble, hopefully the seller will give me a new one.
> I have read others having this same problem, im sure its not just Shimians, its always a gamble buying a A- product from another countrie, hopefully i wont be sorry i did.


Who's the seller?


----------



## Kashwashwa

I ordered an Achieva QH270-lite from dream-seller on ebay, and it just came in today.

It has zero bad pixels... I'm flabbergasted at it's price to quality ratio. I had bought it at $299, though I see it's up to $339 now. I can't believe how impressive it is for what I paid.


----------



## Neo Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plum*
> 
> Who's the seller?


Accesorieswhole is the seller.


----------



## plum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Accesorieswhole is the seller.


I think we should have a thread for sellers who refuse to offer paid RMA shipping so people know who to avoid.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Shimian has a much better stand than Catleap, thats pretty much it.


The shimian tilts forward too much. At least the catleap is adjustable. I don't find it too bad at all. If anything I really think that the catleap has the better stand. What I don't like about it is how much of a pita it is to remove the stand.

Also my Shimian needed calibration very badly while my catleap really doesn't imo. I don't notice any color cast with it.


----------



## Neo Mike

I just made a video of the light bleed on my Shimian and am sending it to Accesorieswhole today, i will wait and see his responce. If he doesnt give me a new monitor i will open a dispute with ebay against him, although he seems like a great and understandable seller.


----------



## Neo Mike

Well i sent photos to Accesorieswhole and showed him my light bleed problem and he is going to ship me a brand new monitor, very very good seller.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Mike*
> 
> Well i sent photos to Accesorieswhole and showed him my light bleed problem and he is going to ship me a brand new monitor, very very good seller.


Do you have to return the old one?


----------



## Neo Mike

I think i do have to return the old one. He said he would make arrangements for me to send it back. He said they test for dead pixels and light bleed before they ship them. That has me worried cause if that is the case how did i get a monitor with this bad of light bleed. He also told me that all LG ips panels have some form of light bleed, he also offered me a full refund. I really like this monitor so im going to go with the new one and hope its alot better as far as light bleed.


----------



## Tweak17emon

I ordered the Achevia Shimian Lite and im having issues. The computer detects that the monitor is there, the monitor has a light on it showing its receiving power, but i cannot get a signal to send to it at all. Nvidia control panel sees it also. Suggestions?


----------



## Neo Mike

Check your D-DVI cable connection, make sure its in tight in the video card and monitor.


----------



## Tweak17emon

ive now got flashing blue then it goes to flashing red when i tried a new cable. ugh... what do?


----------



## Tweak17emon

ive tried 3 diffrent D-DVI cables, 4 diffrent nvidia drivers (including a beta), all 4 ports on my two 480GTX cards and nothing. it flashes blue and red at me. did i just get unlucky or is there something im doing wrong. Ive opened up the monitor and unpluged the ribbins and repluged them in too....


----------



## winbond

try it on a different computer/video card


----------



## exileut

I bought an Achieva Shimian Lite for $296.90. dream-seller. Shipped Tuesday, received Friday.

No dead pixels. Backlight bleed is good. Slightly lighter in lower right. Stand is pretty solid and tilts forward and back.

I'm using SLI nvidia gtx560. It worked as soon as I hooked it up. I used my old monitor power cord. BIOS displays fine. I can select any resolution (800x600 to 2560x1440) in windows and games without problems.

Calibrated with x-rite Colormunki photo.

120nits target. 115nits actual. I mainly noticed more blue with the calibration. Skin tones are less yellow. That's about it...

I'm very happy with my purchase. If you are planning on spending $300 on a monitor I wouldn't recommend anything else.

Now how do I clean it without damaging the panel or leaving residue?...


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exileut*
> 
> I bought an Achieva Shimian Lite for $296.90. dream-seller. Shipped Tuesday, received Friday.
> No dead pixels. Backlight bleed is good. Slightly lighter in lower right. Stand is pretty solid and tilts forward and back.
> I'm using SLI nvidia gtx560. It worked as soon as I hooked it up. I used my old monitor power cord. BIOS displays fine. I can select any resolution (800x600 to 2560x1440) in windows and games without problems.
> 
> Calibrated with x-rite Colormunki photo. Color Profile
> 120nits target. 115nits actual. I mainly noticed more blue with the calibration. Skin tones are less yellow. That's about it...
> I'm very happy with my purchase. If you are planning on spending $300 on a monitor I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> Now how do I clean it without damaging the panel or leaving residue?...


Is there a way you can upload the Calibrated profiles on here







i would like to see how you got the colors corrected


----------



## rotary7

NVM lol


----------



## dougcbj

What program can I use to change the color settings for the Catleap? Nvidia control panel doesn't appear to allow me to adjust the colors by themselves so what program are you all using?


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> What program can I use to change the color settings for the Catleap? Nvidia control panel doesn't appear to allow me to adjust the colors by themselves so what program are you all using?


its built into windows 7, right click, personalize, display,change display settings, advanced settings, color management etc

or right click , screen resolution, advanced settings,color management


----------



## lollavid

Hey all.

I'm hoping to hell somebody here can help me. I received my qh270-lite about 3 weeks ago in Germany but wasn't able to pick it up until today. I bought it for my desktop PC which is running dual 6870s, but that is still being shipped and won't arrive for another 1-2 months. I decided to try testing it out today with what I have here.

Before I give the background of what I've done so far to troubleshoot, here is the issue:

I turn the monitor on, the blue light flashes on and the screen flashes on very quickly and then the screen shuts off and the light stays a solid red.

Here is what I've tried so far:

Hooked it up to the hdmi on my laptop with a converter. It didn't work.

Hooked it up to my father-in-law's computer here in Germany with dual-link dvi. It didn't work.

Does the screen always flash on when you push the power button? Am I having a cable issue? The only dual-link I have is the one that shipped with the monitor. Can I use a hdmi-dvi adapter for my laptop? Or does it have to be a special dual-link adapter?

Thanks in advance for any help!!!

Edit: The desktop has a Geforce FX 5900SE and the laptop has a Geforce G210M.


----------



## plum

list computer specs.


----------



## Olav

I received my two Shimian monitors today from dream-seller. The first one is perfect, I don't find any dead pixel nor any bleeding backlight. Super happy about that one. However the second monitor doesn't work. It turns on, there is backlight, but it displays nothing...everything is just black. That was quite the disappointment. I've tried switching cables, psu's even another computer without result. I guess its faulty and I have to return it. Shipping from here will be at least 100USD, if not 150


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olav*
> 
> I received my two Shimian monitors today from dream-seller. The first one is perfect, I don't find any dead pixel nor any bleeding backlight. Super happy about that one. However the second monitor doesn't work. It turns on, there is backlight, but it displays nothing...everything is just black. That was quite the disappointment. I've tried switching cables, psu's even another computer without result. I guess its faulty and I have to return it. Shipping from here will be at least 100USD, if not 150


sounds like mine, loose cable inside, take it to bits  seems to happen a lot


----------



## Olav

Hmm. Is it easy to open it? Is there a guide how to do it?


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olav*
> 
> Hmm. Is it easy to open it? Is there a guide how to do it?


----------



## Olav

Thanks, now I've pulled off the front panel thing and screwed out the front screws. How do I open the back panel, do I use force?


----------



## Olav

Well some slight force was enough, and you were right. It was a lose cable. Now it works fine








Thanks a lot!


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olav*
> 
> Well some slight force was enough, and you were right. It was a lose cable. Now it works fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


lol lol  im good , £50 please


----------



## Comedian

Hey guys,

I've just received my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite from dream-seller. Delivery was heavily delayed by UK customs.



Initially I was very impressed with the quality of the packaging and the build quality of the screen, however once everything was connected up and the power turned on I was presented with a huge pop and a cloud of acrid smoke from the back of the display above the power socket.

Obviously the monitor has blown and will not work, I've contacted dream-seller afterwards to let him know that it was DOA but I've had no reply yet, does anyone here have experience with returns and replacements?

Cheers.


----------



## quank1half

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comedian*
> 
> Obviously the monitor has blown and will not work, I've contacted dream-seller afterwards to let him know that it was DOA but I've had no reply yet, does anyone here have experience with returns and replacements?
> Cheers.


I have issues with my monitor as well, with it shutting off after 20 minutes or so. I contacted dream-seller regarding the issue and even after both agreeing that the power adapter is likely an issue, they want me to prove that its the issue by acquiring a different one and then "working out the details" after that. Needless to say, I'm not very impressed with the customer service after the sale. They were quick to respond and help when I'd ordered with the wrong shipping address, but are less responsive for issues upon arrival.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Olav

Ack, the joy didn't last long here. Now one the power supply units died. Are they also known to be fragile? I guess its easy to replace it.


----------



## capitalj

Ugh the last few pages and posts about people having problems is scaring me from ordering.


----------



## rotary7

Maybe stay away from that seller? I ordered from red-cap and everything seems fine.

And the only times i see a pop with a cloud is when its over powering something


----------



## CursiveQ

my monitor from greensum was DOA as well. when plugged i plugged it in i also got that huge cloud of smoke/burning. i've been in contact with him and it doesn't seem like he wants to do much to help. i guess this overheating/smoke issue is becoming more common with these sellers not willing to do anything


----------



## rotary7

Maybe you should like this thread to him so he can see how much business this stuff is getting.


----------



## Comedian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Maybe you should like this thread to him so he can see how much business this stuff is getting.


I'll give it a whirl, I've nothing to lose at this stage.

I'm not holding out much hope to be honest but I knew the risks going in and assumed that everything would be alright.


----------



## rotary7

This stuff happens, even dell will have problems with this many sales. but there warranty is #1


----------



## Phokus

Has anyone else noticed that there seems to be a slope in the image at the top of their monitor? It's not much but the picture kind of slopes upward cutting off maybe 1mm of the mouse when I move it across the top of the monitor.


----------



## Kuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quank1half*
> 
> I have issues with my monitor as well, with it shutting off after 20 minutes or so. I contacted dream-seller regarding the issue and even after both agreeing that the power adapter is likely an issue, they want me to prove that its the issue by acquiring a different one and then "working out the details" after that. Needless to say, I'm not very impressed with the customer service after the sale. They were quick to respond and help when I'd ordered with the wrong shipping address, but are less responsive for issues upon arrival.
> Best of luck to you.


Same here with dream-seller.. Monitor was DOA. I plugged it in, turned it on, the monitor started up, showed some kind of image and the next second it never showed anything again, just the black screen ever and ever again. Very unhappy with that and the seller doesn't seem much interested in solving the issue. We may have to massively open issues on eBay and even on the court if necessary. It's a bad thing that these international sales have so little protection. We are left with just probabilities (of it working or not..)


----------



## rotary7

How many people on here are getting DOA screens?


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuze*
> 
> Same here with dream-seller.. Monitor was DOA. I plugged it in, turned it on, the monitor started up, showed some kind of image and the next second it never showed anything again, just the black screen ever and ever again. Very unhappy with that and the seller doesn't seem much interested in solving the issue. We may have to massively open issues on eBay and even on the court if necessary. It's a bad thing that these international sales have so little protection. We are left with just probabilities (of it working or not..)


BTW, why dont you guys contact the manufacturer and tell them whats going on. is this all from dream-seller?


----------



## CursiveQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> BTW, why dont you guys contact the manufacturer and tell them whats going on. is this all from dream-seller?


mine is from greensum and not dream seller. also mine was a catleap q270.


----------



## Kuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> BTW, why dont you guys contact the manufacturer and tell them whats going on. is this all from dream-seller?


http://www.achieva.co.kr
The manufacturer's website has no support for the english language.. So unless you understand korean, no help or contact will be given.


----------



## Finny

Anyone try the Potalion?

http://www.playwares.com/xe/index.php?mid=maingame&document_srl=22170685

Bigclothcraft has them in stock for fairly cheap (perfect pixel) ($330).

I like the bezel a bit more, the base looks like crap still but the mounting holes are easy to get at.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finny*
> 
> Anyone try the Potalion?
> http://www.playwares.com/xe/index.php?mid=maingame&document_srl=22170685
> Bigclothcraft has them in stock for fairly cheap (perfect pixel) ($330).
> I like the bezel a bit more, the base looks like crap still but the mounting holes are easy to get at.


Enjoy your 27" 1080P monitor.


----------



## lollavid

What does a solid red light mean? Would it be the correct signal for a monitor that is on, but is hooked up to a graphics card that doesn't support dual link dvi? I am trying to figure out if mine is acting correctly or broken. My computer won't be arriving for another few weeks and I'd like to know if this thing works or not.


----------



## LiL WaYNe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lollavid*
> 
> What does a solid red light mean? Would it be the correct signal for a monitor that is on, but is hooked up to a graphics card that doesn't support dual link dvi? I am trying to figure out if mine is acting correctly or broken. My computer won't be arriving for another few weeks and I'd like to know if this thing works or not.


do u have a console? if u do just get a dvi to hdmi converter and test it out


----------



## iamtall

Just bought two Yamakasi Catleap Q270 SE 27" LED 2560x1440 WQHD S-IPS Monitors and they've arrived today, boxed and sat in front of me.
I got a confirmation from the place that i bought them from 2 days ago that they were being despatched and they've arrived today. Korea to West Australia in 2 days seems quick.

The monitors seem packaged well, I'll give them the unboxing later and see how they go.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finny*
> 
> Anyone try the Potalion?


I don't think any one has bought one, yet.

This is a 1080p A-MVA panel with what appears to be semi-glossy coating, which is the lightest of all matte coatings. While the response times and off axis viewing angles are not as good as the IPS panels, the contrast ratio is 4,800:1 compared to the 700-1100:1 variances on the 1440p korean models.

Being a 1080p panel this is the perfect choice for console and TV users. It shouldn't have any input lag and it has plasma like black levels.


----------



## lollavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiL WaYNe*
> 
> do u have a console? if u do just get a dvi to hdmi converter and test it out


That's a good idea. I don't have one, but I'll find someone who does. Is a special converter required for the dual-link?


----------



## Koehler

I'm thinking of buying 1 Yamakasi monitor but how different is the perfect pixel option?


----------



## exileut

I just noticed this as well. The bezel sags and cuts off the top 4 rows of pixels in the center. I read the first 100 pages or so of the thread and I think I remember reading a fix for this somewhere.


----------



## dougcbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> its built into windows 7, right click, personalize, display,change display settings, advanced settings, color management etc
> or right click , screen resolution, advanced settings,color management


Thank you, I'm an idiot I guess. I didn't even think about using windows built in color enhancer.


----------



## dougcbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CursiveQ*
> 
> my monitor from greensum was DOA as well. when plugged i plugged it in i also got that huge cloud of smoke/burning. i've been in contact with him and it doesn't seem like he wants to do much to help. i guess this overheating/smoke issue is becoming more common with these sellers not willing to do anything


I know it's not the customer service that you may be used to, but I think that is a very valid thing for the seller to want you to do. You have to realize how much it costs to ship these things back, and I don't see a big deal with them wanting to make sure it isn't something that is very minor, because they couldn't sell these things for us for this cheap if they were having to eat large shipping costs to return a monitor that may have a $5 problem and then having to send out a second monitor. You are talking about probably damn near $400 in shipping costs alone at that point, which is more than you paid for the monitor. I'm not harping on your or criticizing you, I think with these monitors we also have to look at it from the sellers point of view and asking you to try with another power adapter isn't a big request. If anything you could ask him to refund you for the power adapter. Whether or not that will fix the issue, I have no clue, but it's worth him trying to save return shipping and saving you down time on a monitor.


----------



## quank1half

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> I know it's not the customer service that you may be used to, but I think that is a very valid thing for the seller to want you to do. You have to realize how much it costs to ship these things back, and I don't see a big deal with them wanting to make sure it isn't something that is very minor, because they couldn't sell these things for us for this cheap if they were having to eat large shipping costs to return a monitor that may have a $5 problem and then having to send out a second monitor. You are talking about probably damn near $400 in shipping costs alone at that point, which is more than you paid for the monitor. I'm not harping on your or criticizing you, I think with these monitors we also have to look at it from the sellers point of view and asking you to try with another power adapter isn't a big request. If anything you could ask him to refund you for the power adapter. Whether or not that will fix the issue, I have no clue, but it's worth him trying to save return shipping and saving you down time on a monitor.


I think you might have been responding to my earlier post and quoted the wrong post. If so, I definitely have no issues getting a second power adapter to verify proper functionality of the item. My complaint would only be that the onus should be on the seller to ship out a replacement power adapter, particularly if they also make the claim that the power adapter is faulty. It should not be my responsibility to hunt ebay for a 4pin 24v power adapter and bring another party into the picture. I don't want to have to ship the thing back either, but it should be as simple as: "We both agree the power adapter is over heating and seems to be the issue. I'll send another one out to you. If you still have issues there may be something faulty with the monitor internally as well." That would be my way of dealing with it at least. It's not something individual sellers can do really, but with a bulk retailer, you know they have plenty of power adapters laying around or at least are in the same country as the company that supplies them.


----------



## dougcbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quank1half*
> 
> I think you might have been responding to my earlier post and quoted the wrong post. If so, I definitely have no issues getting a second power adapter to verify proper functionality of the item. My complaint would only be that the onus should be on the seller to ship out a replacement power adapter, particularly if they also make the claim that the power adapter is faulty. It should not be my responsibility to hunt ebay for a 4pin 24v power adapter and bring another party into the picture. I don't want to have to ship the thing back either, but it should be as simple as: "We both agree the power adapter is over heating and seems to be the issue. I'll send another one out to you. If you still have issues there may be something faulty with the monitor internally as well." That would be my way of dealing with it at least. It's not something individual sellers can do really, but with a bulk retailer, you know they have plenty of power adapters laying around or at least are in the same country as the company that supplies them.


I agree that the seller should arrange a new part for you. Do you not have any local stores that you can go to? I don't know if you are from the United States, but Radioshack will have what you need for sure. I'd definitely ask for a refund for the part you have to buy extra.


----------



## quank1half

That's my plan. I'm just not very optimistic of getting one. I don't mind horribly because of the fact that the monitor was such a solid deal for the price, assuming a new power adapter fixes it. It's just kind of annoying.


----------



## MarshallRA

My father got his Achieva QH270-Lite from dreamseller in perfect condition, no dead pixels, no color issues, works fine.

You can see the BIOS and windows 7 loading screen and all that on the monitor, the computer he is using with it has a ATi Radeon HD 3650 1GB (lol).


----------



## rotary7

1080p is hard to read anything on forums


----------



## CommanderKeen

Anyone had issue of flickering or something similar?
Like,after few hours of use a good part of the screen starts on going like fuzzy\lines distorted. But if I turn off the screen for few mins,it gets back to normal
Power brick doesn't feel too hot,don't have a 2nd cable to try atm


----------



## Finny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Enjoy your 27" 1080P monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I don't think any one has bought one, yet.
> This is a 1080p A-MVA panel with what appears to be semi-glossy coating, which is the lightest of all matte coatings. While the response times and off axis viewing angles are not as good as the IPS panels, the contrast ratio is 4,800:1 compared to the 700-1100:1 variances on the 1440p korean models.
> Being a 1080p panel this is the perfect choice for console and TV users. It shouldn't have any input lag and it has plasma like black levels.


The review is linked to a 1080p model. But if you look on Ebay under Bigclothcraft the Potalion is a 27" IPS 1440p screen. It looks to be new and Bigclothcraft offers it perfect pixel for $330.

Edit: here is a better look http://www.piscomu.com/PC/50649


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finny*
> 
> The review is linked to a 1080p model. But if you look on Ebay under Bigclothcraft the Potalion is a 27" IPS 1440p screen. It looks to be new and Bigclothcraft offers it perfect pixel for $330.
> Edit: here is a better look http://www.piscomu.com/PC/50649


Ah, figured you just missed that part







That one looks to be the same as the rest, the specs are definitely the same panel the other ones use. So if you like it, go for it


----------



## Finny

Yeah I noticed it in the review right after I posted. But I was too lazy to edit it and hoped people would look to ebay haha.

Yeah I messaged Bigclothcraft to see if he knew if it was the same panel, and what his perfect pixel policy is.

I like the bezel on this more than the Catleap and Shimian, and its almost as good as the Crossover, but much cheaper. It is also likely that I will get a new stand for the monitor anyway.


----------



## Finny

I asked BCC if this is the first batch of Potalion monitors they were selling. They said yes don't worry.

They also said that there are the same LG panel.

They also guarantee no dead/bright dot.

I think I'm going for this...


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'd be interested in more feedback on this Potalion monitor as well, as I'm planning on getting another monitor for my second computer (the first one being Achieva ShiMian with tempered glass, which I adore).


----------



## Finny

Yeah, I have some faith in Bigclothcraft so the Potalion has been ordered. Here is hoping for the mythical Saturday delivery so I can get loads of pictures up for you guys!


----------



## Dabb

Finally received my customs letter from Parcelforce... Had to pay almost $60 in customs fees on top of the original $300, I guess the seller marked it as $300, hence I need to pay 20% VAT. Now I've gotta wait till 6th June to receive my monitor... Sigh, that's exactly 21 days. Hope there are no more problems.


----------



## treefiddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Finally received my customs letter from Parcelforce... Had to pay almost $60 in customs fees on top of the original $300, I guess the seller marked it as $300, hence I need to pay 20% VAT. Now I've gotta wait till 6th June to receive my monitor... Sigh, that's exactly 21 days. Hope there are no more problems.


Probably $200.
$12 (£8) of the fee will be Parcelforce's handling charge.
$200 (£129) will keep the delivery below the threshold for customs duty (14%), so that only VAT would have been payable.
20% VAT on $200 (£129) = $40 (£26)


----------



## G3RG

If I buy THIS will the powercord it comes with work with my 120v outlets?


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treefiddy*
> 
> Probably $200.
> $12 (£8) of the fee will be Parcelforce's handling charge.
> $200 (£129) will keep the delivery below the threshold for customs duty (14%), so that only VAT would have been payable.
> 20% VAT on $200 (£129) = $40 (£26)


Ah yeah, you're completely right.

Customs Duty - £0
Excise Duty - £0
Import VAT - £23.45
Other - £0
Clearance Fee - £13.50

Total: £36.95

I assumed that customs fee and VAT meant the same thing, but after looking at the invoice again I realised I was wrong.


----------



## icor1031

Is the potalion basically a Q270, except with Light AG?


----------



## r34p3rex

Heading downstairs to pick up my Catleap







Didn't feel like spending the extra $70 for a "Perfect Pixel" monitor... fingers crossed!

EDIT: NO DEAD OR HOT PIXELS!!! $300 for this gorgeous flawless monitor! So excited









I'm officially an IPS convert.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Anyone with Radeon cards notice more artifacting after switching to the new Catalyst 12.6 Beta driver when using your browser? For example, looking at photos and loading each new photo will not have a smooth switch to a new page but will show briefly blocky image that loads fully to a complete image, or sometimes my screen image will jump and tear. Or loading a new page will momentarily produce some color blocks and tears until it finishes loading. Only started noticing this today. Doesn't happen all the time, just periodically. It's usually the case that my screen blacks out when my card's not being too active (like loading a new page, loading a game at the very start, loading W7, etc.), but now I actually see some funky stuff in between too.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icor1031*
> 
> Is the potalion basically a Q270, except with Light AG?


I was wondering the same thing and came across this(it is in Korean). If you scroll all the way to the bottom someone asked about the panel and there was a response that said "Hi-res s-ips glare panel is correct. Thank you." I don't know how accurate this is, but I asked bigclothcraft about it a few minutes ago probably wont get a response for a while as it is around 1 am in Korea (will post when I do though).


----------



## edo101

can you buy a different brand cheaper Korean monitor and switch it out with the Catleap 2b PCB?


----------



## icor1031

Thanks.
Let me know if you find out whether it's light or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing and came across this(it is in Korean). If you scroll all the way to the bottom someone asked about the panel and there was a response that said "Hi-res s-ips glare panel is correct. Thank you." I don't know how accurate this is, but I asked bigclothcraft about it a few minutes ago probably wont get a response for a while as it is around 1 am in Korea (will post when I do though).


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icor1031*
> 
> Thanks.
> Let me know if you find out whether it's light or not.


I just got a response from BCC, he said that the panel is indeed glossy.
Just ordered one, $380 for the Perfect Pixel Potalion w/ 3yr ST warranty = Perfect Pixel Catleap w/o warranty!!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> I just got a response from BCC, he said that the panel is indeed glossy.
> Just ordered one, $380 for the Perfect Pixel Potalion w/ 3yr ST warranty = Perfect Pixel Catleap w/o warranty!!


Looking forward to your review and photos!


----------



## Finny

I also ordered a Potalion on Thursday. I'll get some pics up ASAP as well. Hopefully if its good you guys can get your hands on a new cheap model before its price rises!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> can you buy a different brand cheaper Korean monitor and switch it out with the Catleap 2b PCB?


Technically, yes. You may have to mod the casing if the boards aren't the same dimensions, but they all use the same panel and same backlights.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> What makes the catleaps so better over any of the others? Or are they not better? Is it worth spending $380 on a perfect pixel catleap over this: Perfect Pixel PCBank?


IMO the perfect pixel guarantee is crap. Just buy the cheapest monitor option and PM the guy to check for dead pixels, that's what a lot fo people are doing. And the PPI is so high on these monitors you will barely notice a small black dot, especially in gaming.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> IMO the perfect pixel guarantee is crap. Just buy the cheapest monitor option and PM the guy to check for dead pixels, that's what a lot fo people are doing. And the PPI is so high on these monitors you will barely notice a small black dot, especially in gaming.


Ok, in that case what makes a normal catleap better than the PCBank or others? Why are people paying extra for catleaps?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> Ok, in that case what makes a normal catleap better than the PCBank or others? Why are people paying extra for catleaps?


Stands/looks and the ability to overclock, BCC told me all use the same panel, which is why I went with a cheap one with a perfect pixel guarantee (all the stands look ugly, and I don't think my 6850 xfire is strong enough to get over 60fps).


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Only the 2B catleap's can OC and they aren't sold anymore. Also, while some prefer the look of the Catleap over the Shimian, the Catleap's stand isn't as stable as the Shimian and most Catleaps sit at an angle.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Only the 2B catleap's can OC and they aren't sold anymore. Also, while some prefer the look of the Catleap over the Shimian, the Catleap's stand isn't as stable as the Shimian and most Catleaps sit at an angle.


I was told non-2B versions could overclock to 75Hz. My friend can overclock to 75Hz and his Yamakasi is not 2B.


----------



## Tweak17emon

ok im going to give a update to my issue. My buddy purchased 2 of the Achevia's also and he brought one of his over to my pad once he knew his was 100% working. apparently i got a bad power transformer and it wont power the monitor all the way to enable the screen to actually turn on, just enough for the notification lights to turn on and off. once i plugged his power transformer into my monitor, presto! ive contacted dreamseller about this and hes offered me a $25 refund instantly, although im pushing for $30.

Just be aware of this so if anybody else has the same issues i did, take a look at the power transformer. if the green LED isnt all the way lit and solid, theres your problem!

oh, and my panel is 100% working. zero dead pixels, but its 60hz out of the box. anybody got links to how to overclock it to like 70hz?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Are U.S. customs strict? I just got a message from BCC asking if he could mark it as a gift and how much I should have him value it at. Should I say yes and have it valued at $100 (like a few other people here), what happens if they find out I lied?


----------



## Tweak17emon

the value is just what you wish to insure it for i do believe. customs is more or less checking to make sure its a legal product and your not smuggling cocaine in your monitor...


----------



## Sibuna

So I’ve been debating ordering 2 of these for some time, and i have a question about the adboard models. Does anyone have one? I’d like to know how well the other inputs work & the scaler. I’d like to hook up my ps3/360 to it for gaming/BR, but if there are scaler issues getting them to display right or HDCP issues id like to know before I order.


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*
> 
> So I've been debating ordering 2 of these for some time, and i have a question about the adboard models. Does anyone have one? I'd like to know how well the other inputs work & the scaler. I'd like to hook up my ps3/360 to it for gaming/BR, but if there are scaler issues getting them to display right or HDCP issues id like to know before I order.


well those consoles do NOT support 1440p, and i would guess 1080p would look terrible on this display. i know i about cried till i swaped my games to 1440p because it looked horrid.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah, 1080p looks like crap on these displays but 720p looks pretty good since it maps in 1 to 1. So if you had to use a lower res 1280x720 wouldn't be that awful.


----------



## Tweak17emon

i just fired both of those resolutions up on this monitor and about stabbed my eye with a rusty spoon. dont even suggest it!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> i just fired both of those resolutions up on this monitor and about stabbed my eye with a rusty spoon. dont even suggest it!


Yes, 720p is a low res but it maps in perfectly unlike 1080p. I would use it in older games that are hard to see with such a large dot pitch. When I finally get around to playing Planescape it'll be at 720p. There are a few other games like that.

Of course its not going to look good compared to 2560x1440.







On the other hand it doesn't look un-natural like 1080p does on these displays.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yes, 720p is a low res but it maps in perfectly unlike 1080p. I would use it in older games that are hard to see with such a large dot pitch. When I finally get around to playing Planescape it'll be at 720p. There are a few other games like that.
> Of course its not going to look good compared to 2560x1440.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand it doesn't look un-natural like 1080p does on these displays.


What do you mean "maps in perfectly"? I still prefer 1440p over 1080p. I didn't believe my eyes when I actually saw one of the Yamakasi monitors. 1440p is a huge difference from 1080p. I didn't know how many details I was missing out on.


----------



## plum

Play windowed 1080p and it'll look good


----------



## Kitarist

Yea so how is the 1440p vs thr 1080p? Can you quickly get used to?


----------



## Sibuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plum*
> 
> Play windowed 1080p and it'll look good


thats what i do now on my 1200p displays it simply letterboxes the feed. was curious if the adboard models wold also do that, however it might look really small being totally windowed


----------



## shastada

I got a QH270 from dreamseller and it has a strange full screen glitch that happens occasionally. I have tried new cable, new power supply and new video card and the monitor continues to glitch. Anyone else have a similar problem and able to resolve it without sending it back? I have two panels and the second one works perfectly so I figure its not my computer setup as I have switched them out 1 for 1 and the good monitor never glitches and the 'bad' monitor glitches in any configuration. This glitch doesn't occur constantly, but happens every once in a while so its pretty annoying but usable. I emailed dreamseller but they want video of the glitch before they let me send it back


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Yea so how is the 1440p vs thr 1080p? Can you quickly get used to?


takes no time to get used to it. even days later im still in complete awe of just how beautiful everything is, and how much more desktop space i gained. i went from a 27" 1080p to the 27" 1440p and everything fits so much nicer, looks better, and is so much easier on the eyes. gaming is a complete bliss to my eyes.


----------



## Sibuna

ok so ive decided to not care about hooking up anything to these besides my computer. 1 last question, as most video cards dont offer 2 dual link DVI connections, i assume anyone running 2 are using a display port to DVI adapter. I know it has to be active to work at 1440p, does the cheapish one at monoprice work?


----------



## vltor

would anyone recommend i get a cateleap monitor with my computer specs?


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor*
> 
> would anyone recommend i get a cateleap monitor with my computer specs?


For day to day use it'll be great, but don't expect to play ANY games at 1440p with that gpu.


----------



## phemark

Hello,

I am currently looking for a cheap IPS monitor (for photo editing/movies/a bit of gaming/general stuff) to buy, and I had my eyes almost set on Dell 2412M. But then I saw Korean monitors. They look amazing on paper, and reviews are good too. So im really into getting one of those. But before i commit to buy it, i wanted to ask you couple of questions (I was thinking of getting CATLEAP Q270 MULTI, if HDMI is needed)

a) I have Asus G73 laptop (ATI Mobility 5870), and only HDMI. Would I be able to:
i) Get cheapest version of q270 and use Dual Dvi converter to HDMI?
or
ii) Do i need to get multi input version and use HDMI directly? Would I get full 1440p using HDMI?

b) Outscalling:
i) Would it upscale every movie to 1440p (full screen, not windowed), and would it upscale gaming in less than 1440p to full screen aswell?
ii) if i ever decide to connect anything else than a computer to this monitor, would it upscale it to 1440p or show it in windowed mode? (like console, camera, tv box if possible?)

c) Someone mentioned, that input lag is noticable when upscalling, is it true?

d) Would i be able to overclock (get a bit better refresh rate) on this monitor with my Mobility 5870?

So overall, I would like to know if i would always get 1440p with my mobility 5870 using HDMI, and if there would be any problems at all.

Thank you for all the answers!
phemark


----------



## Sibuna

2x Achieva QH270 lite ordered & a 7950 cant wait


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What do you mean "maps in perfectly"? I still prefer 1440p over 1080p. I didn't believe my eyes when I actually saw one of the Yamakasi monitors. 1440p is a huge difference from 1080p. I didn't know how many details I was missing out on.


It's not a real term, but 2560*1440 is exactly 4x720p images.


----------



## phemark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phemark*
> 
> Hello,
> I am currently looking for a cheap IPS monitor (for photo editing/movies/a bit of gaming/general stuff) to buy, and I had my eyes almost set on Dell 2412M. But then I saw Korean monitors. They look amazing on paper, and reviews are good too. So im really into getting one of those. But before i commit to buy it, i wanted to ask you couple of questions (I was thinking of getting CATLEAP Q270 MULTI, if HDMI is needed)
> a) I have Asus G73 laptop (ATI Mobility 5870), and only HDMI. Would I be able to:
> i) Get cheapest version of q270 and use Dual Dvi converter to HDMI?
> or
> ii) Do i need to get multi input version and use HDMI directly? Would I get full 1440p using HDMI?
> b) Outscalling:
> i) Would it upscale every movie to 1440p (full screen, not windowed), and would it upscale gaming in less than 1440p to full screen aswell?
> ii) if i ever decide to connect anything else than a computer to this monitor, would it upscale it to 1440p or show it in windowed mode? (like console, camera, tv box if possible?)
> c) Someone mentioned, that input lag is noticable when upscalling, is it true?
> d) Would i be able to overclock (get a bit better refresh rate) on this monitor with my Mobility 5870?
> So overall, I would like to know if i would always get 1440p with my mobility 5870 using HDMI, and if there would be any problems at all.
> Thank you for all the answers!
> phemark


So, does anyone know if I would be able to get 1440p via HDMI on my ATI Mobility 5870?
thanks


----------



## Sibuna

I don't believe HDMI can be converted to DL DVI. Quick googleing seems to confirm that

HDMI can push 1440p provided your GFX chipset can support it, you would have to check in it, so the ADboard model "should" work that way

if you are playing media from your computer it will play at native res or you can expand the video to fit, this scaling would be done by your GFX card/software not the monitor itself, similar to playing a 720p movie on a 1080p monitor

Other connections would be upscaled or windowed, it depends on what you have set, I asked earlier and when upscaled i might not look very good (go back a page) windowed it should look OK but you lose a lot of space

not sure about the lag

doubt you would be able to OC, that was specific to a certain model which isn't made anymore


----------



## send242me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exileut*
> 
> I just noticed this as well. The bezel sags and cuts off the top 4 rows of pixels in the center. I read the first 100 pages or so of the thread and I think I remember reading a fix for this somewhere.


I have the exact same problem?

Anyone have the solution?


----------



## phemark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*
> 
> I don't believe HDMI can be converted to DL DVI. Quick googleing seems to confirm that
> HDMI can push 1440p provided your GFX chipset can support it, you would have to check in it, so the ADboard model "should" work that way
> if you are playing media from your computer it will play at native res or you can expand the video to fit, this scaling would be done by your GFX card/software not the monitor itself, similar to playing a 720p movie on a 1080p monitor
> Other connections would be upscaled or windowed, it depends on what you have set, I asked earlier and when upscaled i might not look very good (go back a page) windowed it should look OK but you lose a lot of space
> not sure about the lag
> doubt you would be able to OC, that was specific to a certain model which isn't made anymore


Thanks a lot for the answer.

From AMD website, i get the following about my Mobility 5870:
*Integrated dual-link DVI output with HDCP
Max resolution: 2560x1600
Integrated DisplayPort output
Max resolution: 2560x1600*
Integrated HDMI 1.3 output with Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support, and high bit-rate audio
Max resolution: 1920x1200
Integrated VGA output
Max resolution: 2048x1536

So it seems that GPU can support that resolution, but as my G73 laptop *only* has HDMI and VGA, is there a way i can do it?
Would HMDI to Dual DVI give me 1440p?

(Seems that VGA would give 1440p at 4:3 ratio, but its not that i want...)

Thanks again for response!


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phemark*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the answer.
> From AMD website, i get the following about my Mobility 5870:
> *Integrated dual-link DVI output with HDCP
> Max resolution: 2560x1600
> Integrated DisplayPort output
> Max resolution: 2560x1600*
> Integrated HDMI 1.3 output with Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support, and high bit-rate audio
> Max resolution: 1920x1200
> Integrated VGA output
> Max resolution: 2048x1536
> So it seems that GPU can support that resolution, but as my G73 laptop *only* has HDMI and VGA, is there a way i can do it?
> Would HMDI to Dual DVI give me 1440p?
> (Seems that VGA would give 1440p at 4:3 ratio, but its not that i want...)
> Thanks again for response!


Unlikely. Although HDMI may be able to drive 2560x1440, a HDMI single link 1440p signal is not the same as a DL-DVI 1440p signal. Adapters may not do the conversion properly. You need an adapter that is specifically rated at 2560x1600, and I don't think those exist.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Isn't "maximum" resolution simply maximum resolution? If it can do 2560x1600, it should be able to do 1440p.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Isn't "maximum" resolution simply maximum resolution? If it can do 2560x1600, it should be able to do 1440p.


The issue isn't the HDMI port or what the card can output on the HDMI side. The issue is the signal conversion from HDMI -> DVI.

Single link HDMI signals are identical to single link DVI signals, and this is true up to 165 mhz pixel clock. HDMI and DVI are fully interchangeable to this point.

However, beyond 165 mhz pixel clock, the DVI spec requires the use of a dual link DVI signal, and there is a little peculiarity of how it splits the signal between the two links; it is divided in two, but assymetrically split where the least significant bits of the signal are transmitted on link 2. Thus, although the HDMI signal itself is capable of handling the >165 mhz pixel clock, the conversion is much more complex. Theoretically, a monitor could accept a single link DVI signal at > 165mhz pixel clock, but again that's out of spec and not necessarily what the monitor is designed to handle.

So, for you to run a 1440p monitor through DL-DVI using HDMI, you need a hypothetical "active" HDMI -> DL-DVI adapter that does an deinterlacing of the HDMI signal into two composite SL-DVI signals to emulate the way DL-DVI handles 1440p image data. You _cannot_ use a passive HDMI -> "Dual Link" DVI adapter, which simply maps the HDMI plug to a single link DVI plug.


----------



## Sonic Flash

Hi folks!

My Shimia QH270-Lite came in yesterday and today I got the power adapter I needed. I've been lurking around this thread because I've having a bit of a problem and it seems to be similar to those of others:

When I turn it on the LED goes blue; the screen does not light up.
After a few seconds the screen flickers, then the LED goes red; the screen itself is still off. It stays here and does this as many times as I care to try, even if nothing is connected.

Catalyst recognized the monitor but couldn't really assign anything to it. Win7 > Screen resolution doesn't recognize anything.
Tried another non-dual DVI cable and no change.
Probably doesn't make a different but I'm using the 5870 2gb Eyefinity edition with 6 display ports. It comes with a dual dvi adapter. Tried running just that monitor; nothing worked.
Others have suggested that the problem lies in a loose connection inside the monitor. I'm willing to test that theory, as I am NOT excited about having to pay to FedEx a monitor back to Korea. Not sure how to get it open though... Saw one video linked which seems to be getting a top layer of glass off. Seems to be a bezel in front of that though. If there are more detailed disassembly instructions I'd love to see them.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Anyone with Radeon cards notice more artifacting after switching to the new Catalyst 12.6 Beta driver when using your browser? For example, looking at photos and loading each new photo will not have a smooth switch to a new page but will show briefly blocky image that loads fully to a complete image, or sometimes my screen image will jump and tear. Or loading a new page will momentarily produce some color blocks and tears until it finishes loading. Only started noticing this today. Doesn't happen all the time, just periodically. It's usually the case that my screen blacks out when my card's not being too active (like loading a new page, loading a game at the very start, loading W7, etc.), but now I actually see some funky stuff in between too.


Ok, I've run a driver sweeper to uninstall all previous nVidia drivers and registry entries and reinstalled Catalyst 12.6 beta driver - no issues now.

Also, at some point during my video card upgrade from a temporary 9800GT to HD 7870 and driver installations and reinstallations, I stopped seeing motherboard BIOS during boot and reboot. The first thing I see is now Windows loading screen. I do have ASRock Extreme 4 which boots super fast (and I minimized any extra things the BIOS checks for during boot, so it's extra speedy), which might be why I don't see it on time, but really not sure of the real reason. I used to see full motherboard BIOS load on the same board and 9800GT BIOS load preceding it.


----------



## Leofish

I just got my Achieva Shimian Lite. Took 3 days to get to Vancouver, Canada. Perfect condition, no dead/stuck pixels, bought from Green Sum on eBay. I had been contemplating this purchase, and after reading over 100 pages of this thread, decided to buy it. I was just a little bit worried, but I can not be happier with it.


----------



## watsaname

Has anyone jumped on the Potalion 27" 2710QW? Can anyone attest to its quality against the other monitors? Also how is BCC in terms of shipping and all the "jazz"?


----------



## justmosing

Bought Achieva Shimian QH270 Lite from Bigclothcraft with the 110v-240v adapter, didn't notice any dead/stuck pixels yet, haven't looked too carefully, but if it doesn't me now, it's not gonna bother me even if there was one. Great monitor. The adapter does get pretty warm though, not even on the carpet.


----------



## phemark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> The issue isn't the HDMI port or what the card can output on the HDMI side. The issue is the signal conversion from HDMI -> DVI.
> Single link HDMI signals are identical to single link DVI signals, and this is true up to 165 mhz pixel clock. HDMI and DVI are fully interchangeable to this point.
> However, beyond 165 mhz pixel clock, the DVI spec requires the use of a dual link DVI signal, and there is a little peculiarity of how it splits the signal between the two links; it is divided in two, but assymetrically split where the least significant bits of the signal are transmitted on link 2. Thus, although the HDMI signal itself is capable of handling the >165 mhz pixel clock, the conversion is much more complex. Theoretically, a monitor could accept a single link DVI signal at > 165mhz pixel clock, but again that's out of spec and not necessarily what the monitor is designed to handle.
> So, for you to run a 1440p monitor through DL-DVI using HDMI, you need a hypothetical "active" HDMI -> DL-DVI adapter that does an deinterlacing of the HDMI signal into two composite SL-DVI signals to emulate the way DL-DVI handles 1440p image data. You _cannot_ use a passive HDMI -> "Dual Link" DVI adapter, which simply maps the HDMI plug to a single link DVI plug.


Thanks for an explanation.

What about Catleap with HDMI input, would it accept 1440p or only 1200p by HDMI-to-HDMI (so no need to convert to DL-DVI)?

(If thats not possible, well, then I wont be able to get this monitor... oh well... Dell 2412M is for me then (1200p is still better than 1080p







))


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> Has anyone jumped on the Potalion 27" 2710QW? Can anyone attest to its quality against the other monitors? Also how is BCC in terms of shipping and all the "jazz"?


The Potalion I got was (almost) flawless!! Just some backlight issues (I think). It is weird because it is only noticeable on an all white screen and low brightness. As soon as I put the brightness at 50% or higher the problem disappears. The only real negative about the monitor was the stand, it is very wobbly. BCC was extremely pleasant to work with, he answered all my questions relatively quickly, he wrapped it in thick foam sheets, and the shipping was insanely fast. It was shipped on 6/4/2012 and made it to Chicago in two days!!

Sorry, I cannot really compare it to the other monitors, but the only real difference should be the brand, the bezel, and the stand.


----------



## Dabb

Received my monitor from dream seller and it has a ton of dead/stuck pixels and flickers a lot!

I'm not interested in opening up the monitor either as although that'll probably fix the flickering, it won't fix the stuck/dead pixels.

Although the monitor looks brilliant, I can't live with it. There are probably 200 dead pixels on the whole screen, maybe even more. I can count at least 50 in the bottom left hand corner of the screen.

You can easily see them on a black screen using this test: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

That *SUCKS*







Did you contact dream seller, if so what did he say?
Also can you post pics of the dead pixels?


----------



## Dabb

I've contacted him but I've yet to receive a reply. It's only been 2 hours and he's probably going to bed though... I probably won't receive a reply till next week as it's the weekend for them now.

I'm a noob with my camera, not sure how to fix the exposure and I can't even find manual focus! Using a Panasonic GF3, the touchscreen on this camera is far too gimmicky, I don't know where half the options are.

EDIT: Just wanted to add, AMD A6-3500 with DP-> Dual link adapter works fine. For some reason when I got the monitor it corrupted my drivers and I couldn't even see desktop after booting twice. However, after reinstalling the drivers using my original monitor, things now work fine.

I can even play League of Legends with the integrated HD6530D on very high (no shadows) without dropping below 30fps! Now if only I didn't have a duff monitor.

I've gotta say, the glass is VERY reflective, with nothing but natural sunlight shining into my room, I can see my own reflection on black screens as if it's a mirror. Nothing wrong with that though as I expected it. When I don't load up a black screen the monitor does look awesome I've gotta say. There are quite a few dust particles, but I don't actually mind them, not noticeable at all compared to the 200+ dead pixels.

EDIT2: Recorded a video, will upload it to Youtube now.

EDIT3: It finished uploading and processing: 




EDIT4: Just an update on the original monitor (Achieva Shimian from dream-seller), I've received a full refund for both the original transaction plus the returns postage to him. He decided to test it himself and didn't return it to the Achieva factory so I basically received my refund a day after he received the monitor. Brilliant seller I must say!


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> Has anyone jumped on the Potalion 27" 2710QW? Can anyone attest to its quality against the other monitors? Also how is BCC in terms of shipping and all the "jazz"?
> 
> 
> 
> The Potalion I got was (almost) flawless!! Just some backlight issues (I think). It is weird because it is only noticeable on an all white screen and low brightness. As soon as I put the brightness at 50% or higher the problem disappears. The only real negative about the monitor was the stand, it is very wobbly. BCC was extremely pleasant to work with, he answered all my questions relatively quickly, he wrapped it in thick foam sheets, and the shipping was insanely fast. It was shipped on 6/4/2012 and made it to Chicago in two days!!
> 
> Sorry, I cannot really compare it to the other monitors, but the only real difference should be the brand, the bezel, and the stand.
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks! I saw that a lot of people comment about getting the potalion, but no one actually commented about if they were good or not. I appreciate the feedback.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightsout

I got a shimian but it only has to screws for the vesa mount and they were much shorter than what my Asus took. What did other people do that mounted them?

I'll probably go to a hardware store and try to match but if someone knows the exact size that would be great.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> The Potalion I got was (almost) flawless!! Just some backlight issues (I think). It is weird because it is only noticeable on an all white screen and low brightness. As soon as I put the brightness at 50% or higher the problem disappears. The only real negative about the monitor was the stand, it is very wobbly. BCC was extremely pleasant to work with, he answered all my questions relatively quickly, he wrapped it in thick foam sheets, and the shipping was insanely fast. It was shipped on 6/4/2012 and made it to Chicago in two days!!
> Sorry, I cannot really compare it to the other monitors, but the only real difference should be the brand, the bezel, and the stand.


Photos, please!!! Glad your monitor is to your liking.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Does anyone here know what "A1" grade panel means? Is that a general term for "A"? Is it "A-" / "A" / or "A+"? Trying to make sense of a listing by AccessoriesWhole. Thanks!


----------



## torquejunky

Trying to convince myself to pull the trigger on one of these. Just not sure about not having a warranty. But then is a warranty worth the extra $400 for a similar model.....argh...cant make up my mind...


----------



## kentoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> I've contacted him but I've yet to receive a reply. It's only been 2 hours and he's probably going to bed though... I probably won't receive a reply till next week as it's the weekend for them now.
> I'm a noob with my camera, not sure how to fix the exposure and I can't even find manual focus! Using a Panasonic GF3, the touchscreen on this camera is far too gimmicky, I don't know where half the options are.
> EDIT: Just wanted to add, AMD A6-3500 with DP-> Dual link adapter works fine. For some reason when I got the monitor it corrupted my drivers and I couldn't even see desktop after booting twice. However, after reinstalling the drivers using my original monitor, things now work fine.
> I can even play League of Legends with the integrated HD6530D on very high (no shadows) without dropping below 30fps! Now if only I didn't have a duff monitor.
> I've gotta say, the glass is VERY reflective, with nothing but natural sunlight shining into my room, I can see my own reflection on black screens as if it's a mirror. Nothing wrong with that though as I expected it. When I don't load up a black screen the monitor does look awesome I've gotta say. There are quite a few dust particles, but I don't actually mind them, not noticeable at all compared to the 200+ dead pixels.
> EDIT2: Recorded a video, will upload it to Youtube now.
> EDIT3: It finished uploading and processing:


keep us posted on how the seller handles your situation!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torquejunky*
> 
> Trying to convince myself to pull the trigger on one of these. Just not sure about not having a warranty. But then is a warranty worth the extra $400 for a similar model.....argh...cant make up my mind...


Just get a 4 square warranty. I paid $370 with a 3 year warranty!


----------



## kentoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just get a 4 square warranty. I paid $370 with a 3 year warranty!


what does 4 square do if you have a lot of dead pixels? or if the whole monitor goes out? do they give you your money back?


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kentoverclock*
> 
> keep us posted on how the seller handles your situation!


Will do!


----------



## lightsout

Sorry its squaretrade my mistake.

I don't think dead pixels are covered. But if the monitor fails they will repair/replace it. The warranty looks pretty good. As for dead pixels I see none. But I'm honestly not going to go to a blank screen just to find them either. Will just make it stand out more. WELL worth the $320 I paid imo.


----------



## Dabb

More photos of the stuck pixels:





EDIT: 




EDIT2: Just an update on the original monitor (Achieva Shimian from dream-seller), I've received a full refund for both the original transaction plus the returns postage to him. He decided to test it himself and didn't return it to the Achieva factory so I basically received my refund a day after he received the monitor. Brilliant seller I must say!


----------



## lightsout

Well that sucks and obviously needs to be returned. Get it from one of the ebay sellers that checks them before hand and that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Since it turned out to be the case more than once before - are those definitely stuck pixels or possibly dust particles? There were at least two cases before where those were actually dust particles reflecting light and such.

Can you see if these move around in your field of view vs. the screen as you move up and down? Some of these dust cases are from dust _behind_ the lcd screen - not even behind the tempered glass front!


----------



## watsaname

Just bought a Potalion 2710QW from BCC with a squaretrade warranty for extra safety. I will report back on how mine turns out. I will also try to post some picture if there isn't any by the time that I get mine.


----------



## Finny

Ok guys! Got my Potalion 2710QW today. Pixel perfect from Bigclothcraft for $329.90 shipped.

Zero dead/stuck pixels, hardly any visible backlight bleed (will comment more when it gets dark out and I can really see), NO AG coating.

The stand is crap. No forward/backward tilt, does swivel but is very wobbly...

Packaging: Wrapped in a couple layers of foam.










Box: Stickers with 1080p resolutions were stickered over... along with advertisements of it being a TFT...


















Everything in the package: Note, I think there is a screw loose in my power brick...










Here are a few shots of it on:




























Here is one in comparison to my 24" TN 1200x1920 Dell:










Here is a side shot, quite thin. (please ignore dust on desk/speaker...)










And finally, the back of the monitor, with VESA mounts I believe. Good ventilation, not much else to note.










In conclusion:


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Thanks for the pics!!! I didn't really have any time to take/post pics. I'll try to post some tomorrow.
Side note: I wish my desk was big enough to have both my monitors in landscape


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well that sucks and obviously needs to be returned. Get it from one of the ebay sellers that checks them before hand and that shouldn't be an issue.


Yeah, hopefully I can get a replacements that's checked before hand. Less than 5 stuck pixels with some dust I can definitely stand, over 200+ stuck pixels I cannot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Since it turned out to be the case more than once before - are those definitely stuck pixels or possibly dust particles? There were at least two cases before where those were actually dust particles reflecting light and such.
> Can you see if these move around in your field of view vs. the screen as you move up and down? Some of these dust cases are from dust _behind_ the lcd screen - not even behind the tempered glass front!


In the photo those are definitely stuck pixels, dust particles look different, as if there's diffusion going on or if there's a tiny spec of water on the screen and therefore the stuck pixels don't move around as they're really stuck pixels.


----------



## G3RG

I just got my $323 Perfect Pixel PCBANK monitor... it's absolutely flawless. Stand is kind of wobbly, but it's not a problem if your desk isn't a piece of crap


----------



## Blazing angel

Is this compatible with the GTS 450?

If you scroll down on this link: [removed]

It says "DOS Error"









Any ideas?

EDIT: realized ebay links are out of the TOS.

This is the pic i am talking about (its on a ebay for sale page)


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*
> 
> Is this compatible with the GTS 450?
> If you scroll down on this link: [removed]
> It says "DOS Error"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> EDIT: realized ebay links are out of the TOS.
> This is the pic i am talking about (its on a ebay for sale page)


I'm don't know much in terms of video cards, but the Nvidia website says that the gts 450 can support up to a 2560x1600 resolution through a digital output and 2048x1536 resolution through a vga output.


----------



## mixa3

Did you actually tried that yourself?
Why apples version has to be active and powered from usb?
It would be a shame if i'll buy a monitor and wrong adapter. I'll have to wait more than a month to get another one.


----------



## Dabb

You will need an active powered one but it doesn't have to be Apple brand.


----------



## Nitti

do all the capleap monitors overclock ? And if so how well ?
I'm wanting something in the 80-120hz range.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitti*
> 
> do all the capleap monitors overclock ? And if so how well ?
> I'm wanting something in the 80-120hz range.


Not anymore. You have to find "2A" or "2B" models, the ones being sold currently are 2D/2E. They can clear 134Hz in some cases.


----------



## Razorstorm

So I read all the 402 pages, took me like 15 days LOL.

I noticed a problem with latest batch, like power brick failures from all sellers. I did notice there's no particular list of what the color of the monitor mean, at least not that I recall. Something like "orange is xxxx, blinking orange is this...."

To any of the first buyers, how's is your monitor behaving a few months after the purchase?


----------



## saskia

Hi guys, how reliable are the monitors from dream-seller? how much time does it take him to send the monitors?? any bad experience with dead pixels from him??
or who is the most reliable seller?


----------



## Razorstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saskia*
> 
> Hi guys, how reliable are the monitors from dream-seller? how much time does it take him to send the monitors?? any bad experience with dead pixels from him??
> or who is the most reliable seller?


From what I read, he takes a while to ship because he's one of the sellers that sell most. I think reliability is not dependant on seller. Latest power brick arriving DOA were from different sellers. I guess it was the batch. Some sellers I've read offer a US adapter, but can't recall if anyone got one of those


----------



## du3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I got a shimian but it only has to screws for the vesa mount and they were much shorter than what my Asus took. What did other people do that mounted them?
> I'll probably go to a hardware store and try to match but if someone knows the exact size that would be great.


Hmm what do you mean? I would like to know too, I've got myself 2 shimians!

I've read in some posts, I cannot remember in OCN or in the other forum some guy screwed the vesa mount and ended up screwing into the PCB. I do not remember any mention of which model but I hope it is not the achieva! Does anyone know?

Regardless, I'm going to make sure I measure the depth of the screw-hole(lol!) before I do anything...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razorstorm*
> 
> So I read all the 402 pages, took me like 15 days LOL.
> I noticed a problem with latest batch, like power brick failures from all sellers. I did notice there's no particular list of what the color of the monitor mean, at least not that I recall. Something like "orange is xxxx, blinking orange is this...."
> To any of the first buyers, how's is your monitor behaving a few months after the purchase?


No issues with my ShiMian IPSB in the 1 month I've owned it. Not that long, but still nice. Power brick gets lukewarm, never hot.


----------



## sschicken

In for a Pixel Perfect Potalion 2710QW from BigClothCraft for $329. Should have shipped late last night, I'll update when it comes in! I wanted a pixel perfect option, and the Potalion was considerably cheaper than the same for the Achieva or Catleap.


----------



## Sibuna

so i got mine today, i ordered 2x Achieva ShiMian - QH270-Lite from TA_Planet, I ordered last Thursday the 5th at like 11pm EST, they arrived today. i ordered the cheapest ones he was selling, not caring for perfect pixel or any of that. however THEY ARE PIXEL PERFECT, i cant find a single dead or stuck pixel on either monitor

Boxes - thats exactly how they were shipped, fedex label just stuck on the box - this isn't really any different then how i got my last ones from newegg


















this note was inside both boxes

























white specs are Styrofoam under the plastic cling









Sitting on my desk in front of my old monitors (2x Asus VK266H - 25.5in 1920x1200 TN pannels which actually cost the same as the QH270 2-3 years ago)









This is a pic of one sitting in front of a 50in Plasma TV just so you can really see how large they are









Sitting next to one of the Asus monitors









Old Setup









New Setup -

























lights off/no flash


























It has VESA mounts,

http://www.rootminus1.com/admin/Shimian/DSC_2868.JPG

however the screws i have for my mount are too long, even the short ones, the monitors came with 2 screws each and they are SHORT, wont even fit through my mount plate. they also don't screw in very far, makes me somewhat weary of mounting them, stands are not the greatest but they work and seem solid enough, not really that much better then the ASUS i had previously, however definitely inferior to the 2408WFP i use at work

reflections with just the 2 desk lamps i normally use are not bad, if i look yea i can see the reflection of everything on my desk, but when displaying content its really a non issue


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*
> 
> so i got mine today, i ordered 2x Achieva ShiMian - QH270-Lite from TA_Planet, I ordered last Thursday the 5th at like 11pm EST, they arrived today. i ordered the cheapest ones he was selling, not caring for perfect pixel or any of that. however THEY ARE PIXEL PERFECT, i cant find a single dead or stuck pixel on either monitor
> Boxes - thats exactly how they were shipped, fedex label just stuck on the box - this isn't really any different then how i got my last ones from newegg
> It has VESA mounts,
> http://www.rootminus1.com/admin/Shimian/DSC_2868.JPG
> however the screws i have for my mount are too long, even the short ones, the monitors came with 2 screws each and they are SHORT, wont even fit through my mount plate. they also don't screw in very far, makes me somewhat weary of mounting them, stands are not the greatest but they work and seem solid enough, not really that much better then the ASUS i had previously, however definitely inferior to the 2408WFP i use at work
> reflections with just the 2 desk palps i normally use are not bad, if io look yea i can see the reflection of everything on my desk, but when displaying content its really a non issue


What stand is that specifically (link plz







) and would you recommend it?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Sorry it took me so long to put up some pics, anyways this is my setup, a Potalion 1440p 27" in landscape mode and an HP ZR22w in portrait (using display fusion to get different wallpapers on each screen). Some else already did un-boxing pics, so I didn't post them


Never realized that a 27" would be this big, had to put my speakers on their sides









Just trying to show the colors.

Colors at an angle.

Setting I use to play Arkham City with 6870+6850 xfire, I didn't try it with AA, but I didn't notice jaggies without AA @ 1080p so I left it off to get more fps.

Me getting whooped in-game









@Sibuna - NICE setup and pics!!!


----------



## lightsout

I agree on the screws they are way tiny. I need to go to the hardware store and get a few different sizes. I think they are M4's. Get a bunch of washers to and make it work. I have a desk mount coming from monoprice.


----------



## Sibuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> What stand is that specifically (link plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and would you recommend it?


Its this stand
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052AWGLE/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00

it worked fine with the 2 asus monitors, it only has 1 maybe 2 downsides, the largest one is that the locking nut that keeps the monitors from tilting down do to weight isn't the best, you can easily solve it with 2 locking washers and some elbo grease with the included allen wrench,

the other is how it attaches to the desk, you can see in the photos on amazon that it genrally uses to pressure screws but depending on what kind of desk you have that may not work (depth issue) it didn't work for me so i had to come up with my own solution. 2 scrap 2x4s and some 5 inch bolts

Those 2 issues aside i have no probs with the stand. i knew both of them before i purchased it, someone on amazon had dome a similar thing with mounting and the tilt screw needing a locking washer/tightening was well known, the 2 asus monitors i had weighed nearly as much as the 2 QH270s so i do not think the mount would have any issues with them due to their size

the 1 thing to know however is that with the mount it moves the monitors closer to you on the desk, some may not like that depending on how far they normally push them back



















also why does spellcheck seemingly not work here (opera)?


----------



## du3z

Thanks Sibuna for those screws pictures. I'm eagerly awaiting mine so I can clear up teh mess on my table (an excuse). Those screws look really tiny and shallow! Could use some washers?

In any case..I'm having a hard time finding dual monitor arms for 27". That, or they are really expensive.. Are the single arm mounts a better choice? Would prefer to table mount rather than wallmount, may change the sitting location occasionally..

I saw that amazon/ebay has some..but it doesn't ship to Singapore. =(


----------



## Sibuna

the screws really are tiny, this pic shows it.

the long one + spacer came with the mount i linked above, for use with curved back monitors (worked fine on the ASUS) the short one is for flat back monitors, the tiny black one is the one that came with the QH270. the short silver one would need a large amount of washers to make fit correctly


----------



## lightsout

Yeah I'm surprised people haven't chimed in with what they did. I know there must be plenty of people here that use a mount.

The included screws have a thread length of 3mm. I'm hoping to find some m4 x 5mm which may do the trick once the mount is involved. Or even a tiny bit longer with a couple washers.


----------



## du3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I'm surprised people haven't chimed in with what they did. I know there must be plenty of people here that use a mount.
> The included screws have a thread length of 3mm. I'm hoping to find some m4 x 5mm which may do the trick once the mount is involved. Or even a tiny bit longer with a couple washers.


Let me know, I should be receiving mine on friday. Hope to shop for a mount over the weekend!


----------



## lightsout

Yah I need to get to a store haven't had the time. I think my mount will come tomorrow but I'm not in a big rush.


----------



## LC155

Ordered one of those perfect pixel crossovers from AW for piece of mind. Hate the new logo, but I think it looks nicer than the Shimian (Seen that one in person under the UK Hazro rebrand)

2 days and it's in Paris already. Not long left.


----------



## OVerLoRDI

So the only ones that overclock hz wise are the 2B revision and those can't be found anymore?

Sad day, looks like my FW900 will live on.


----------



## Sibuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OVerLoRDI*
> 
> So the only ones that overclock hz wise are the 2B revision and those can't be found anymore?
> Sad day, looks like my FW900 will live on.


BBC still lists 2B models on his ebay store, i replied with the link over on at


----------



## watsaname

I got my tracking number yesterday and received my monitor today. Talk about fast shipping! Anyways I ordered my Potalion pixel perfect from BCC. All I can say so far is, "WOW!" Fantastic monitor.


----------



## acidkhmer

Hello guys,

At first, Sorry for my terrible english!

I've bought a shimian on ebay from Ta_planet,

The monitor is perfect, no bleedlight or defect pixel, but it only work with the 1.20m dvi-d original cable !

With my multimonitoring and desk setup, i need at least 1.80m of cable, but it didn't work









For the story:

Since yesterday i've maked nonstop test about this issue, for recapitulate:
All tests i ve maked are on 2 computers with one nvidia gtx580 and one amd hd4870
The monitor work god with dvi-d 1.20m original cable, but this cable is to small, i've got mutimonotoring setup with big desk.

Ive bought 3m DVI-d dual link cable, it did not work on first try, but after 2 unplug/deplug on my G.Card it work for about 2 hours, after one reboot no more working, monitor detected by G.C but no reaction on monitor.

Then i ve been to 2 differents shops and tried DVI-d duallink "2 models of 3meters" and "2 models of 1.80meters".

With the 1.80 meters, the monitor reacting on blue led with backlight On, But no display, G.C detected the monitor.

With the 3 meters, no reaction from the monitor, orange led, G.C detected the monitor.

I'm so disapointed because the monitor is so god, no bleedlight, no pixeldefects, but i can't used it.
Ofcourse i've maked the test with different combination "monitor off > pc on" " monitor on > pc on", etc...

Can i have yours opinions about this issue?

Regards,
Nara


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> I got my tracking number yesterday and received my monitor today. Talk about fast shipping! Anyways I ordered my Potalion pixel perfect from BCC. All I can say so far is, "WOW!" Fantastic monitor.


how's the stand and build quality?


----------



## acidkhmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> ive tried 3 diffrent D-DVI cables, 4 diffrent nvidia drivers (including a beta), all 4 ports on my two 480GTX cards and nothing. it flashes blue and red at me. did i just get unlucky or is there something im doing wrong. Ive opened up the monitor and unpluged the ribbins and repluged them in too....


Re all,

Ive got this type of issue,

Tweak17emon, do you have found a solution about this problem?

Ty.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> how's the stand and build quality?


The monitor feels very solid, the stand on the other hand isn't the best. It is wobbly but I doesn't feel as if the monitor will fall over or break over it. I am planning to buy a stand in the future, but for right now it is fine.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> The monitor feels very solid, the stand on the other hand isn't the best. It is wobbly but I doesn't feel as if the monitor will fall over or break over it. I am planning to buy a stand in the future, but for right now it is fine.


ok.awesome, good to know ...

BCC accepted my offer for 310. I guess at this price for a pixel perfect, it's worth the risk.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> ok.awesome, good to know ...
> BCC accepted my offer for 310. I guess at this price for a pixel perfect, it's worth the risk.


Wow, awesome. Yeah it goes without saying, but high risk = high reward.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*
> 
> BBC still lists 2B models on his ebay store, i replied with the link over on at


Those don't actually have a 2B pcb. The 2B is single input only.

The models on ebay may overclock but are the mulit-input versions that from what I hear have input lag. I'm not sure how much exactly.


----------



## Dabb

Update:

dream-seller has accepted my request for a return but I can't find any shipping companies to ship it back at a reasonable price in the UK.

I originally asked for a replacement and asked whether or not it would be checked and dream-seller said they can check the monitor before sending if I want a replacement, but now I'm not sure if it's worth the hassle as I'll need to pay customs again, may have to wait 3 weeks ago and face the risk of getting a bad monitor again...

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## JKDC

Buy a Square Trade warranty. They pay return shipping. I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## acidkhmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Update:
> dream-seller has accepted my request for a return but I can't find any shipping companies to ship it back at a reasonable price in the UK.
> I originally asked for a replacement and asked whether or not it would be checked and dream-seller said they can check the monitor before sending if I want a replacement, but now I'm not sure if it's worth the hassle as I'll need to pay customs again, may have to wait 3 weeks ago and face the risk of getting a bad monitor again...
> What do you guys reckon?


Hi,

If you send back your monitor to korea for RMA, you can put in the box your customs paid invoice + dream sellers bills for not paying it one more time?

Dream seller just need to write on the bill "Repaired pc monitor" with no cost with your customs invoice!

It would be unfair to paid multiple times the customs for the same product/order


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidkhmer*
> 
> Hi,
> If you send back your monitor to korea for RMA, you can put in the box your customs paid invoice + dream sellers bills for not paying it one more time?
> Dream seller just need to write on the bill "Repaired pc monitor" with no cost with your customs invoice!
> It would be unfair to paid multiple times the customs for the same product/order


If that is true that would certainly be worth considering. Will find out tomorrow as it's almost 1am here, too late for me to research/check.

Thanks, repped!


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finny*
> 
> Ok guys! Got my Potalion 2710QW today. Pixel perfect from Bigclothcraft for $329.90 shipped.
> Zero dead/stuck pixels, hardly any visible backlight bleed (will comment more when it gets dark out and I can really see), NO AG coating.
> The stand is crap. No forward/backward tilt, does swivel but is very wobbly...
> Packaging: Wrapped in a couple layers of foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box: Stickers with 1080p resolutions were stickered over... along with advertisements of it being a TFT...


But surely it is an IPS monitor yes?


----------



## gw280

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> But surely it is an IPS monitor yes?


These panels only exist as IPS so yes. IPS is actually a sub-category of TFT anyway.


----------



## EnzoFX

Now there's a third brand? Do let us know how the Potalion works out. From these 3, and the various models, which one is prob the best? I realize it may come down to simply the glass or something. I don't need the extra inputs of speakers either =P.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnzoFX*
> 
> Now there's a third brand? Do let us know how the Potalion works out. From these 3, and the various models, which one is prob the best? I realize it may come down to simply the glass or something. I don't need the extra inputs of speakers either =P.


There are more! PCBank 3View, Potallion, Achieva ShiMian, CrossOver 27Q, Yamakasi Catleap, and some more small-scale listings of other unknown brands.

It seems that most of these monitors are the same on average, and many people are getting great samples, while some are getting unlucky and getting problematic monitors (like uneven colors, bad backlight bleed, dead/stuck pixels, power brick issues, etc.) I can't really see that any of the major brands is better or worse than another based on reviews. Both of my monitors have some issues, but so far my Achieva has been pretty solid, beyond some dust specs behind its tempered glass front. I also like the cool-running Nanjing Frontek power brick it comes with.


----------



## 1rkrage

got a message from BigClothCraft regarding my order
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigClothCraft*
> For smoothing pass against custom,
> 
> 1) May I mark item as gift?
> 2) How much price I put on invoice?
> 
> 3) May I ask your model number of video card in computer?
> -This monitor don't works with Mobile video card in Laptop and macbook.
> 
> 4) May I check your phone number and address for express shipping service?
> (Our company only use personal information for shipping)


what do you guys put in for the first 2 questions? (I'm in Wisconsin)


----------



## lightsout

1 Yes

2 $250

Thats what I said.


----------



## mikeseth

Has anyone gotten the Potalion one to work with a MacBook Air?

Should I go for it? It should work with the mini display port to dual link dvi adapter, right?


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Potalion one to work with a MacBook Air?
> Should I go for it? It should work with the mini display port to dual link dvi adapter, right?


I would say do your research before trying to buy one of these for your MBA, I just did a little Google search and the first link was to a forum post MBA giving a black screen when hooked up to a Dell U2711, which is basically the same monitor.


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> I would say do your research before trying to buy one of these for your MBA, I just did a little Google search and the first link was to a forum post MBA giving a black screen when hooked up to a Dell U2711, which is basically the same monitor.


There are people on this forum that have gotten the Shimian and the Catleap working with the 2011 MacBook Air.

Just wondering if anyone has gotten the Potalion with a mac, yet? I asked BCC and the seller said it is the same as the Shimian except the design is different.


----------



## Skitals

Got the Potalion from bigclothcraft. Took two days to ship and DHL made it OVERNIGHT from S. Korea to my door. The monitor is perfect, zero complaints. Should have gotten one or two more









I actually dont think the stand is bad. It's cheap, but it works. Swivels and tilts forward and back. Not much more I can ask for.


----------



## Skitals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finny*
> 
> The stand is crap. No forward/backward tilt, does swivel but is very wobbly...


Mine is wobbly, but not unsafe. And check your tilt again... mine certainly tilts! Hold the base and give the monitor a push or pull, it tilts 5degrees or so each direction. Its perfect for me.


----------



## SidEvolution

Hey Guys! I got my Catleap Q270 SE (no glass or speakers version (I haven't had enough time to take pictures, I'll probably be getting to that during the weekend since I don't have time right now). I hooked it up, initially with out the power, and it automatically gave me a bsod error 0x124 which is a hardware error caused by busted hardware, incompatible hardware/drivers, "borked" drivers (not all folks agree with this one). I do not have a DVI port on my laptop but an hdmi so I used a duallink-dvi to hdmi cable to hook it up. I plugged this into another laptop of lower calibre (I believe) and it did not error what so ever. That laptop could not handle 1440p but did recognize the monitor. I'm not sure if it installed drivers automatically or not. I will be testing it on a higher-calibre desktop later on when i have time ( probably tomorrow) My video card is a 540m nvidia (not dedicated) and a dedicated intel graphics 3k. This may not be able to handle 1440p ( which will be unfortunate) but it shouldnt error like so.

I just wanted to see if anyone else got this error and going through 400 pages is too much a task when you dont much time. If anyone could help or has any information to offer, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## 1rkrage

my Potalion is gonna be checked within the next 3 business days







I hope I'm as lucky as you guys. Although with the Perfect Pixel listing I'm less worried









Asked him to check for the blue tint as well and he said don't worry about that; they're going to check for "serious condition"


----------



## Sibuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SidEvolution*
> 
> Hey Guys! I got my Catleap Q270 SE (no glass or speakers version (I haven't had enough time to take pictures, I'll probably be getting to that during the weekend since I don't have time right now). I hooked it up, initially with out the power, and it automatically gave me a bsod error 0x124 which is a hardware error caused by busted hardware, incompatible hardware/drivers, "borked" drivers (not all folks agree with this one). I do not have a DVI port on my laptop but an hdmi so I used a duallink-dvi to hdmi cable to hook it up. I plugged this into another laptop of lower calibre (I believe) and it did not error what so ever. That laptop could not handle 1440p but did recognize the monitor. I'm not sure if it installed drivers automatically or not. I will be testing it on a higher-calibre desktop later on when i have time ( probably tomorrow) My video card is a 540m nvidia (not dedicated) and a dedicated intel graphics 3k. This may not be able to handle 1440p ( which will be unfortunate) but it shouldnt error like so.
> I just wanted to see if anyone else got this error and going through 400 pages is too much a task when you dont much time. If anyone could help or has any information to offer, that would be great. Thanks!


which adapter do you have? i was unaware of any HDMI->dual link DVI adapter that would power 1440p


----------



## sschicken

Got my Potalion in. Great monitor except for Holy Lightbleed! Things look great when there's stuff going on on the screen, but when it gets dark this is probably the worst lightbleed I've seen. I had the zero dead pixel warranty and as stated there are no dead, no bright, or no stuck pixels at all. I am slightly dissapointed with how much light bleed this thing has though.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sschicken*
> 
> Got my Potalion in. Great monitor except for Holy Lightbleed! Things look great when there's stuff going on on the screen, but when it gets dark this is probably the worst lightbleed I've seen. I had the zero dead pixel warranty and as stated there are no dead, no bright, or no stuck pixels at all. I am slightly dissapointed with how much light bleed this thing has though.


Most really bad light bleed light that is due to pressure on the panel. Give it a few weeks to improve (tight packaging can be a cause of this), if it doesn't you just might need to loosen that bezel just a tab (like a quarter turn of a screw all around).

If it doesn't fix itself in a few weeks, try to loose the bezel, if that doesn't work it'll need warranty work, because thats a unusually large amount of bleedthrough.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> my Potalion is gonna be checked within the next 3 business days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm as lucky as you guys. Although with the Perfect Pixel listing I'm less worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked him to check for the blue tint as well and he said don't worry about that; they're going to check for "serious condition"


Yeah my "pixel perfect" Potalion from BCC is pretty amazing, zero dead pixel and no tints. The only thing is the backlight bleed, it is in the same pattern as Sschicken's monitor, I can't really notice it unless its on a black screen other than that looks freaking amazing!


----------



## sam88

Can anyone confirm that Catleap Q270 SE or the Potalion is HDCP capable? I really want to upgrade my old 24" Soyo MVA which doesn't support HDCP.


----------



## Skitals

Here is a (sorry cameraphone) pic of the bleed (or lack there of) on my Potalion.

Really no bleed at all, a tiny in the lower right corner. Only visible on a pitch black screen. Not as bad as the top and bottom bleed visible on my old HP w2207 (left and right in this orientation).

The old HP does appear to have darker blacks, but that could be a difference in backlight settings. The Potalion is solid/smooth color.


----------



## sschicken

Is there a brightness adjust for the Potalion? I know none of the controls work, but I thought there was just one for brightness somewhere and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Could anyone tell me if I'll be able to see a difference between a panel with a 10-bit color panel and an 8-bit panel? Some ShiMians are effectively 10-bit, and I'm wondering if it's going to be noticeable.


----------



## Skitals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Could anyone tell me if I'll be able to see a difference between a panel with a 10-bit color panel and an 8-bit panel? Some ShiMians are effectively 10-bit, and I'm wondering if it's going to be noticeable.


Took me a bit to figure it out, but its "up" and "down" buttons on the side! Go figure. There is no OSD, and seems to be many brightness steps but if you keep pressing it you will see it really is adjusting the brightness


----------



## acidkhmer

Hi

No,
you're not going to see anything better on 10 bit monitor!

You can see a colorimetric amelioration only if you've got a pro graphic card like "nvidia quadro" + adobe soft suit "photshop, etc" for the 10bit ability.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skitals*
> 
> Took me a bit to figure it out, but its "up" and "down" buttons on the side! Go figure. There is no OSD, and seems to be many brightness steps but if you keep pressing it you will see it really is adjusting the brightness


Wow, thanks for the info, would have never guessed that was the brightness settings.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidkhmer*
> 
> Hi
> No,
> you're not going to see anything better on 10 bit monitor!
> You can see a colorimetric amelioration only if you've got a pro graphic card like "nvidia quadro" + adobe soft suit "photshop, etc" for the 10bit ability.


I'd be running it on an HD 7870 or GTX 580, so I suppose not then. I was just wondering if it was going to be more accurate somehow, smoother.

So for the same price, an 8-bit or 8-bit + FRC, would it be recommended to go for the effective 10-bit version? Uses would be gaming, some photo editing, being picky about how the panel looks (actual screen).


----------



## JMCB

I bit. QH270 is on the way in a week or so. =D


----------



## sschicken

BigClothCraft got back to me about the light leak problem. He says it's Saturday today so he's going to contact the manufacturer on Monday and get back to me then. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## bryceton

Receieved mine last week and am getting nothing but problems with mine...
However Id hate to contact the seller if its an issue on my end which I suspect though hardware should be able to support it.

whats going on is the display only works... sometimes. other times it just shows a bright black screen or other times it just turns off completely. *light turns from blue to red right away)

once it on it stays on until it get turned off manually..

I tried switching cables the 2nd cable didnt work what so ever not even detected its possible this one was damanged as i have no other device to test the cable on.. I have a 3rd high quality cable ordered....

My graphic card is a 9600gt.. when display goes out I find plugging in a differnt monitor and then plugging back in the original one or two times and then I can get it to work again... but its not practical.

Does anyone have suggestions?

I should also note that what I really want is to have both displays going at once but because of this problem ive been running one at a time for easier fix... also I do not game if that matters... other monitor is a 40" 1080p
thanks


----------



## yym789

You can open a dispute and hold money on Paypal. ASAP.

Many sellers not too much care about dispute of ebay but they really care about dispute case from Paypal.


----------



## zhangwu

take a voltmeter to measure the 24V power supply output. When mine is less than 20V it won't turn on. I happened to check the voltage at different temperatures to discover I had a bad power supply.


----------



## yym789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhangwu*
> 
> take a voltmeter to measure the 24V power supply output. When mine is less than 20V it won't turn on. I happened to check the voltage at different temperatures to discover I had a bad power supply.


Why don't you buy it from TAOBAO or 360buy in china? I found these APPLE DIY 27 monitor almost have same quality. I hope my monitor does not have these problem.









I think it is difficult for us to buy a new power supply and it may be expensive.


----------



## sschicken

Now that it's night I'm able to take a better picture of the bleed from this Potalion. I love the monitor, but the backlight bleed is just really a whole lot... Am I wrong in wanting this fixed from BCC? I'd like to order one or two more if not for the bleed through, I guess how this is handled will determine if I order a few more... Can anyone else take similar pictures from their Potas? I saw one, but wouldn't mind seeing another few for reference.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yym789*
> 
> You can open a dispute and hold money on Paypal. ASAP.
> 
> Many sellers not too much care about dispute of ebay but they really care about dispute case from Paypal.


Without even contacting the seller? Thats not how you handle things. Definitely contact them first and see if they will try and help you.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Agreed, many of these sellers care about their business and rating and will try to help you. I am currently resolving an uncommon issue in a pleasant and polite manner with my seller. There's no need to resort to threats and cancelling payments until you establish that a particular seller is being completely unreasonable and unhelpful (which I haven't really seen in these Korean monitor threads).


----------



## yym789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Without even contacting the seller? Thats not how you handle things. Definitely contact them first and see if they will try and help you.


yeah, We need contact seller first. For monitor, they almost ask you to ship back to them. The important thing is shipping fee and you really want to pay more than 100USD for replacement? For me , I can not accept I pay return shipping fee if I received an item not as described.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yym789*
> 
> yeah, We need contact seller first. For monitor, they almost ask you to ship back to them. The important thing is shipping fee and you really want to pay more than 100USD for replacement? For me , I can not accept I pay return shipping fee if I received an item not as described.


Some sellers cover return shipping, so you don't pay anything when a return is for a legitimately faulty item.


----------



## rotary7

tonight im going to take a pic and see how much light bleed i have.


----------



## Nitti

I'm thinking about getting the catleap q270 multi input monitor. I was wondeirng what do you guys mean by it has input lag ?

Once an input is selected is there lag in gaming or video watching ?


----------



## braveblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sschicken*
> 
> Now that it's night I'm able to take a better picture of the bleed from this Potalion. I love the monitor, but the backlight bleed is just really a whole lot... Am I wrong in wanting this fixed from BCC? I'd like to order one or two more if not for the bleed through, I guess how this is handled will determine if I order a few more... Can anyone else take similar pictures from their Potas? I saw one, but wouldn't mind seeing another few for reference.


Here comes the challenger, my q270 multi "perfect pixel":


----------



## ElevenEleven

^ Don't forget to take your photos from a distance, zooming in. You might be taking photos of your IPS glow, which is normal.

Here is my Achieva ShiMian IPSB - backlight bleed photo (max brightness). Photo taken from a distance of 10 feet. Just about no bleed to speak of!



So far, I'm extremely impressed with my ShiMian IPSB. It's got 2 small stuck pixels at the very bottom (one red and one blue), and I can only see them if I poke my nose into the screen and look for them. There's also a dead pixel in that vicinity - again, I completely cannot see it except when inspecting very very closely. So I'd say those are very minor issues for most people, in case anyone wonders. I had an older LCD with lower resolution and one stuck pixel, and it was very prominent. In case of this 1440p resolution monitor, I literally cannot see my stuck pixels.

What really does bother me is one noticeable spec of dust behind the tempered glass. I still think the tempered glass Achieva ShiMian is the most attractive of the Korean panels (subjective, of course), and would buy it again, but I wish they were more careful about letting in dust while putting it on. I'm considering trying again to lift the glass and use some compressed air on that spec. Maybe when I feel brave again. Other than that - absolutely no regrets, and it doesn't even bother me that it has 2 stuck pixels and 1 dead, as they are invisible.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Judging the stats of this poll, Catleap has lesser chance of both being DOA on arrival and being flawed.

I'm still not sure which one to go with.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Judging the stats of this poll, Catleap has lesser chance of both being DOA on arrival and being flawed.
> I'm still not sure which one to go with.


You should see the Catleap club thread - lots of problem reports. The best way to go about it is to just go with sellers who have good return / exchange policies and provide professional customer service in case something goes wrong.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You should see the Catleap club thread - lots of problem reports. The best way to go about it is to just go with sellers who have good return / exchange policies and provide professional customer service in case something goes wrong.


Yes, I've read about 50 pages of that thread last night and that got me a little worried.

What is the difference between Catleap and Shimian anyway? They use the same panel, but have different bezel and stand. What else?

From what I've read so far, commonly used sellers are ta_planet, green-sum, dream-seller and red-cap (in order of amount of eBay ratings).

Green-sum seems to have the lowest price on Catleap currently and they all have similar prices on Shimian.

Which one is the best?


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You should see the Catleap club thread - lots of problem reports. The best way to go about it is to just go with sellers who have good return / exchange policies and provide professional customer service in case something goes wrong.


I was thinking of creating a club or a thread whereby we poll (somehow) the actual experience of Catleap users and their respective experiences -- DOA or not.

The Catleap thread seems to be riddled with negative experiences, however, bear in mind people are more apt to post about their DOA catleap and/or negative experiences rather than post about their positive experience.

I for one have not had a single issue with my Catleap Q270SE. No bleed, no dead pixels. Even took it apart to remove the stand and wall mount it.

I've had it for a month and not one problem.

So, be mindful of the fact that when users have a problem, they're more likely to write about it.

If something works, and it works well, there are probably only a handful that would take the time to post about their positive experience.

Judging by the current poll in this thread there is only a 1% DOA rate (5 people) vs 154 users that apparently have received a satisfactory Catleap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Yes, I've read about 50 pages of that thread last night and that got me a little worried.
> What is the difference between Catleap and Shimian anyway? They use the same panel, but have different bezel and stand. What else?
> From what I've read so far, commonly used sellers are ta_planet, green-sum, dream-seller and red-cap (in order of amount of eBay ratings).
> Green-sum seems to have the lowest price on Catleap currently and they all have similar prices on Shimian.
> Which one is the best?


As far as I know, the Shimians overclock further. Unless you get a "2B" Catleap, you really can't go higher than 65-67Hz


----------



## ElevenEleven

I agree - I was pointing to this very conclusion, that all of these monitors have potential problems, and one just needs to read all the posts on all the monitors to see that it is the case. Which is why some sellers are better than others, as things can go wrong. For a while, there were lots of issues with CrossOvers, but lately I don't see posts about them being too blue and what not (and mine was perfectly calibrated out of the box). So it's all pretty random. I really do wish we knew if one of those brands has better overall quality control and resulting longevity. I feel good about my Achieva ShiMian, as it has fewer problems than my CrossOver did, but it is probably that random luck versus anything concrete in quality difference.


----------



## kazzjohnson

That's a thought that crossed my mind as well, negative experiences are more likely to be reported than positive ones.

I don't really care about overclocking, I'll just leave it at default 60 Hz.

I think I'm going to go with Shimian after all, but I still need to decide which seller to buy it from.

Probably ta_planet or green-sum. It looks like ta_planet sometimes checks for defects without additional charge.


----------



## MontyAC

You can check out Red-cap, he tests all his monitors before shipping them out.


----------



## 08G8V8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry its squaretrade my mistake.
> I don't think dead pixels are covered. But if the monitor fails they will repair/replace it. The warranty looks pretty good. As for dead pixels I see none. But I'm honestly not going to go to a blank screen just to find them either. Will just make it stand out more. WELL worth the $320 I paid imo.


I called Squaretrade today to ask a few questions on the warranty for this item. Gave him the ebay item number. Since the listing states the unit can have up to 5 dead pixels, they consider this an "as-is" item, not a "new" item. Ebay adds the squaretrade option automatically, even though it might not apply.

I guess you would need to order a "pixel perfect" model for squaretrade to not automatically bow out of the warranty and giving back your money.

Still looking at buying a couple Shimian monitors, just trying to decide from who and go with/without a pixel-perfect as well as squaretrade warranty.


----------



## lightsout

The warranty better apply I bought one. Ebay gave me the option when I ordered my monitor. It says it for new and used items so I hope it holds up if need be. Not worried about it for dead pixels as mine doesn't have any.


----------



## 08G8V8

I sent an email request, asking the same question on the same item I called them on, and got basically the same response:
_
Thank you for contacting SquareTrade.

As you may know, unlike other warranty providers, SquareTrade offers coverage for new, refurbished and used items. In order to offer this coverage, we have to ensure that the items we are covering are in good working condition, arrive fully functional, and are able to function for 45 days. In addition, we can't offer coverage on any item that's already defective, damaged, or malfunctioning (that is, any item that has a "pre-existing condition").

Unfortunately, the listing of the eBay item 150819190880 states that the Monitor has Dead Pixel. We will not be able to offer coverage on this item.

I apologize for the confusion caused.

For future reference please keep in mind that we offer warranties on new and refurbished consumer electronic items and home appliances purchased from a retail store or retail website within the last 90 days, and eligible new, refurbished, and used items from eBay within 30 days of auction ending.

Hope that answers your question! If not, go here to view the contract summary. You can also reply to this email or call on the number provided above.

Thank you,

Kent_

I replied back with a listing for a "perfect pixel" unit, and they replied back stating the warranty would apply.


----------



## lightsout

So they just blindly take your money for anything even if they don't cover it? Wow. Did you message them on ebay? Now I need to contact them.


----------



## 08G8V8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So they just blindly take your money for anything even if they don't cover it? Wow. Did you message them on ebay? Now I need to contact them.


Ebay adds the SquareTrade option to listings based on certain criteria of the item/seller. Even though the item is "new", they don't like the fact that the unit CAN have dead pixels. The monitor might be perfect, as many are, the fact that they state there can be dead pixels, they see this as a defective unit.

I just called the 1-877 number for squaretrade, then later went to their website and sent an email to them.


----------



## JMCB

I bought from dream-seller on Friday, and I haven't heard anything about the package being shipped (as it is Monday in Korea already). Should I send a message to him asking about that? Or am I just being paranoid and should give him a couple more days?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I bought from dream-seller on Friday, and I haven't heard anything about the package being shipped (as it is Monday in Korea already). Should I send a message to him asking about that? Or am I just being paranoid and should give him a couple more days?


It's only technically been one business day.


----------



## Dabb

dream-seller also operates a strict weekend=out-of-office policy so he will never reply during the weekends. I feel that's pretty fair though and it's pretty much the norm. It should be dispatched on Monday or Tuesday at the very latest.


----------



## 1rkrage

how long until the listing has ended can you add the SquareTrade warranty?

My Potalion is going to be here on either tomorrow or Tuesday if things go according to plans, and being the procrastinator I am, wondering until when can I add that warranty in case an issue arises


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> how long until the listing has ended can you add the SquareTrade warranty?
> My Potalion is going to be here on either tomorrow or Tuesday if things go according to plans, and being the procrastinator I am, wondering until when can I add that warranty in case an issue arises


I purchased my PCBANK on the 2nd and I can still add the warranty.


----------



## Dazog

I am having this problem with my Potalion 2710QW, It happens randomly.






Could this be a power brick problem?


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazog*
> 
> I am having this problem with my Potalion 2710QW, It happens randomly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be a power brick problem?


Have you tried unplugging and connecting all the cables back? Try swapping the three prong cable in the extension part of the power brick with a spare or one form your PC. Could be the DVI cable too...

Could be anything actually. Try a bunch of things and cross off what doesn't work to drill down to the real cause. If it is the power brick in the end, you could send the youtube link to the seller and ask them to ship you a new brick.


----------



## ertu

Hy

I bought a Achieva QH270 lite from dreamseller on Ebay but when i plugged it to my computer, i just have a blinking blue led on the monitor.
The blinking blue led is caused by a missing signal ??

I try 2 different graphics cards, a ATI HD 6950 2gb and a Nvidia GTX670 and still the same thing...
What should i do ? Can it be the D-DVI cable shipped with the monitor ?

When i turn it on, just have a quick flash on the screen and then it's definitely black, just this blinking led.

Any help will be appreciated.
I already contacted Dreamseller for a faulty item but i really hope to not spend 150$ for the return ...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontyAC*
> 
> You can check out Red-cap, he tests all his monitors before shipping them out.


I'm looking around at the various options on these Korean monitors and I notice that seller 'Red-cap' doesn't post a list of suitable graphic cards with his panels , whereas most of the other sellers do.

That's not a problem I hope? My graphic card seems to be OK with most of these ... just making sure before moving forward here!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ertu*
> 
> Hy
> 
> I bought a Achieva QH270 lite from dreamseller on Ebay but when i plugged it to my computer, i just have a blinking blue led on the monitor.
> The blinking blue led is caused by a missing signal ??
> 
> I try 2 different graphics cards, a ATI HD 6950 2gb and a Nvidia GTX670 and still the same thing...
> What should i do ? Can it be the D-DVI cable shipped with the monitor ?
> 
> When i turn it on, just have a quick flash on the screen and then it's definitely black, just this blinking led.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> I already contacted Dreamseller for a faulty item but i really hope to not spend 150$ for the return ...
> 
> Thanks for your help.


When mine has no signal the led turns red and it goes to sleep.

As for the earlier discussion on the squaretrade warranty. I contacted them and they say they will cover my monitor.


----------



## 08G8V8

That's good news! I am going to wait close to my 30 days before I decide to add the Squaretrade warranty for my 2 Potalions that I have coming.


----------



## ertu

Does any one know what this blinking led means ??


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *08G8V8*
> 
> That's good news! I am going to wait close to my 30 days before I decide to add the Squaretrade warranty for my 2 Potalions that I have coming.


this is probably what I will do too.

in other news, My Potalion is coming in today. ordered it last Thursday I believe for $310 from BCC







. I hope DHL doesn't require a signature or my neighbor is around when they deliver; I don't want to drive an hour to Madison just to get it


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ertu*
> 
> Does any one know what this blinking led means ??


Blinking LED means your monitor is not detecting/receiving a "correct" signal. You need to get another monitor and have that as your main monitor, then plug in this monitor as a secondary monitor and it should detect it and display a picture. You can then make it the primary monitor and setup the correct resolution if it's wrong.

Also, some graphics cards don't operate in dual link DVI mode by default and you may need to activate a switch or something, may want to google up your specific brand of the HD6950 or GTX670.

I tested my Achieva IPSB on both a HD4670 and on integrated graphics (Llano) via DisplayPort->Dual Link DVI Active outputs and both do display the BIOS fine. However, when I updated to Windows 8 I couldn't get a display after BIOS on my Llano build (sigrig) and my motherboard kept outputting the signal to my HDMI monitor, not sure why. This meant the Achieva IPSB just kept blinking blue. As my llano board only supports two lanes of outputs (I believe it's a hardware limitation and DP takes two lanes) I couldn't use my original monitor AND setup the Achieva as a secondary display as it wasn't recognised. I didn't bother with finding the solution though as my monitor had tons of "stuck pixels/LCD problem" and I was returning it anyway.


----------



## ertu

Thanks for your help

I will try this night but i do not have even the bios on screen when i start the computer.
I will check my gainward GTX670 to look for D-DVI spec.

If anyone got a GTX670 who works with this monitor, please tell me what is the brand of your card. I can try a bios flash to see what happens









edit: checked on Gainward website :

Dual DVI (DVI-D and DVI-I) .... still in trouble ....


----------



## Dabb

If you can't even see BIOS then there really is a physical signal issue. I assume your card is working fine, meaning that either the cable is defective or the monitor is defective... Pretty rare for both cases though.


----------



## ertu

On my old monitor everything is fine...
I really hope that's not the new one :/ but just the cable ...


----------



## Dabb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ertu*
> 
> On my old monitor everything is fine...
> I really hope that's not the new one :/ but just the cable ...


Well try using your old monitor as normal and then plugging in the second monitor in Windows and see if it's recognised when you right click on your desktop and select "Screen Resolution".


----------



## JMCB

I just realized this used a Korean C plug. How does this work for our american users? There's just so many posts in this thread, I'm sure its here somewhere...


----------



## lightsout

They send an adapter. But most people just plug a standard power supply cord into the power brick. That's what I did.


----------



## JMCB

Gotcha. Thanks!

Still haven't heard anything yet about a shipment date but it's only been two business days, but I'm just excited to try the monitor out.


----------



## Suprchargd

Bigclothcraft sent me a question today after I ordered the display this weekend. Anyone else get this, and if so, how did you answer? I'm not sure if I'll get hit for customs charges or not; if I allow him to send it as a gift and a low invoice price am I screwed if the monitor arrives DOA?

Quote:


> Hello
> Thanks for your order.
> I am James in Computer department in our company.
> 
> For smoothing pass against custom,
> 
> 1) May I mark item as gift?
> 2) How much price I put on invoice?
> 
> 3) May I ask your model number of video card in computer?
> -This monitor don't works with Mobile video card in Laptop and macbook.
> 
> 4) May I check your phone number and address for express shipping service?
> (Our company only use personal information for shipping)
> 
> I am sorry for bothering you.
> best my question is for safest and fastest satisfaction of buyer.
> 
> I will hear from you.
> Best REgards
> Thanks


----------



## MontyAC

BCC does that with all the monitor purchases.


----------



## Suprchargd

Holy fast reply....

Am I okay allowing him to send it as gift/$1.00 invoice, what should I have him list the invoice as?


----------



## MontyAC

Yes, I had him mark it as a gift with a value of $100.


----------



## Suprchargd

Sorry, one more question, is there a threshold where you don't get hit for a customs charge? If he is gonna send it listed at $100, may as well send it valued at $300...


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprchargd*
> 
> Bigclothcraft sent me a question today after I ordered the display this weekend. Anyone else get this, and if so, how did you answer? I'm not sure if I'll get hit for customs charges or not; if I allow him to send it as a gift and a low invoice price am I screwed if the monitor arrives DOA?


YES
$80-$99
3. (Your video card)
yes. I put address and phone number for safe measure.

from what I read on the DHL website, they cover the customs fees for the first issue anyway, so you should be good. Also, they seem to put the invoice charge themselves so it should clear customs imo.

also someone linked the Korean US Free Trade Agreement which reduces the customs charges by 95% so it shouldn't be much of an issue if ever.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprchargd*
> 
> Sorry, one more question, is there a threshold where you don't get hit for a customs charge? If he is gonna send it listed at $100, may as well send it valued at $300...


the 100 is the threshold for gifts according to google. you can receive any number of gifts per day as long as its under $100 for the day.


----------



## Suprchargd

Awesome, thanks fellas.


----------



## 1rkrage

wth... I missed DHL's delivery by 30 mins. wish I could've left work early. oh well. 1 more day to go for me. I signed the form so they should leave it on my doorstep tomorrow


----------



## Vladimir28

Hello to all







in search for some info about those ips models ,I saw this thread and woow 400+ pages !
I try to be brief .. Im trying to upgrade from my old LCD monitor.. my plan is to use one of this ips for digital work (photoshop and etc) and some gaming .. I have a few doubts/questions ,some Im sure they where already answered so my apologize ,..

1 as far I know there s not a lot of differences between models (speaking about performance) ,the differences are just esthetic right?
is there something that I missed ? or a specific model that I should avoid ?

2 at this moment Im also building a new pc.. and Im about tu by a new graphic card .. Im between amd 7970 and gtx 680 .. is there any model between this more suitable to this kind of IPS monitors or they are just fine ? (I read somewhere that mad 7970 are more better ..)

3 in gaming: ( its not a biig deal for me but I like to play time to time







is there a BIG difference compared to another tn model more faster? I mean ,.. technically there are .. but in real life gaming.. is a huge difference ? or more like .. meeh

also.. I have an Xbox 360 .. my plan is to connect it to this monitor ( which is the one IM planning to buy ) : ¨¨New ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSMS HDMI DVI-D VGA 27 ¨¨ vga--> vga port and the audio to my speakers.. is this ok or theres another way ?

all this fuzz is because I want to be sure,..and also at least for a year this would be my monitor for almost everything







.. so once again I know that some questions are very basic .. but I want to double check to be sure.

thanks
Vlad


----------



## gogusrl

Just got mine from Dream-Seller. Ordered on Wed, shipped Friday night, got it today in Romania. Not gonna post pics because my camera blows but the monitor is PERFECT (no stuck/dead pixels, etc).

This is what I had in the package from Dream-Seller


----------



## yym789

Did you buy ZERO Dead Pixel model ?


----------



## gogusrl

Nope, bought the 297.5 $ (cheapest) version with 15$ shipping. Had him declare it as a 100$ gift and I only had to pay another 15$ as taxes.

I'll check tonight for light bleeding and will update this post.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogusrl*
> 
> Just got mine from Dream-Seller. Ordered on Wed, shipped Friday night, got it today in Romania. Not gonna post pics because my camera blows but the monitor is PERFECT (no stuck/dead pixels, etc).
> This is what I had in the package from Dream-Seller


Was that for Catleap or Shimian?

This makes me want to buy from dream-seller, sounds very reassuring, especially because I'm close to Romania.

I sent a message to red-cap yesterday and got not reply and it's already 11 PM in South Korea now.







And I already got money ready to pay, but I still haven't decided 100% which seller to go with.


----------



## yym789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogusrl*
> 
> Nope, bought the 297.5 $ (cheapest) version with 15$ shipping. Had him declare it as a 100$ gift and I only had to pay another 15$ as taxes.
> I'll check tonight for light bleeding and will update this post.


How about dead pixels of your monitor ?


----------



## gogusrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yym789*
> 
> How about dead pixels of your monitor ?


No dead/stuck pixels, and it was the Achieva Shimian one. No glass / multi-input or perfect pixel.


----------



## GrJohnso

* Updated as I found my answers after digging a little deeper.... The 5xxx cards in question don't show bios/boot display, basically nothing until the cards drivers are loaded by windows, or the operating system of choice. So, not a deal breaker if you have a secondary monitor to use for any BIOS/Pre-OS display needs. This is the same for all of these LG S-IPS panels... No biggie... Just ordered a Catleap, wish me luck... 

-=-=-=-=-

Just stumbled upon this thread after looking for updates on other 27" IPS panels... Curious about compatibility after checking some of the Potalion 2710qw sellers... I currently run an ATI 5970/5870 tri-fire setup, and it seems these monitors don't like most of the 5xxx series of cards if you read the seller's compatibility lists... Anyone test this out and know why they aren't listed as compatible? The cards are definitely dual-link friendly, but is it something to do with the cards not auto-detected the high res? Would this be avoided with a multi-monitor setup with a lower resolution primary monitor to boot to?

Any of the other Korean monitors tested?

Any info would be appreciated... Thanks!

G


----------



## 1rkrage

I just got my Potalion perfect pixel. MAN. this thing is really, really really good.

No backlight bleed that's noticeable. seems the same as my samsung S27A350H 27 inch.

no dead/stuck pixels (I can't differentiate stuck pixels though so take that for what it's worth) according to http://tft.vanity.dk/ monitor test.

only thing is text is smaller. bad for my deteriorating eyes


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> I just got my Potalion perfect pixel. MAN. this thing is really, really really good.
> No backlight bleed that's noticeable. seems the same as my samsung S27A350H 27 inch.
> no dead/stuck pixels (I can't differentiate stuck pixels though so take that for what it's worth) according to http://tft.vanity.dk/ monitor test.
> only thing is text is smaller. bad for my deteriorating eyes


Set your web pages to a higher zoom by default! I set mine to 110% default in Google Chrome - feels just right!


----------



## Grego85

Purchased a potalion 27" on friday from bigclothcraft, the version which he inspects before shipping it. I told him to mark it as gift with a value of $100. Hopefully it clears customs okay. It was shipped DHL last night.

Can't wait for it I arrive! It's going to replace a dual 2209wa setup on my new 3930k+GTX 670 setup.

I'll post an update once I receive it.


----------



## bauerbach

hello all. I am thinking of jumping into this pool, but I am a bit confused.

I have a dell U2711 at home, which used to be paired with a pair of dieing 22" 1050p monitors. Id like to swap it to a pair of 27". However, another grand for a 2711 doesnt sound fun.

Some details, I have a HD 5870 graphics card, some of the displays seem to indicate that this card wont work, but it does work for my 2711, not sure what to make of that.

Id also like to use it as a docking screen for my laptop... it is an xps 16 with display port, HDMI, and VGA outputs with a ati mobility 4650 graphics card (not integrated). think itll cut the mustard?

If I do want to use display port, it appears the likeliest candidate is the "Crossover" brand... true or false?


----------



## JMCB

I'm getting worried. I ordered on Friday and still haven't heard back from Dream-Seller. How long after purchasing does he typically take to send a first message?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I'm getting worried. I ordered on Friday and still haven't heard back from Dream-Seller. How long after purchasing does he typically take to send a first message?


Keep us posted, I was planning to order from him as well (or from red-cap).


----------



## JMCB

The funny thing is he already left me feedback on the day of the purchase, but I've yet to hear anything else. I'm just REALLY excited for this monitor to come in (as I've been gaming on a 1080P monitor on this amazing system, and I feel like I'm disgusting the PC gaming community doing that).


----------



## yym789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grego85*
> 
> Purchased a potalion 27" on friday from bigclothcraft, the version which he inspects before shipping it. I told him to mark it as gift with a value of $100. Hopefully it clears customs okay. It was shipped DHL last night.
> Can't wait for it I arrive! It's going to replace a dual 2209wa setup on my new 3930k+GTX 670 setup.
> I'll post an update once I receive it.


If seller use UPS, you will cry. Base on UPS rule, if a gift's price more than 20 or 30cad , you will pay customs fee.


----------



## bryceton

so I have got QH270 Lite a couple weeks ago from red-cap.
From day one I have been receiving defecting problems (sometimes only backlight would display nothing else)
Now today only backlight will display no picture no matter what i do.
tried differnt computer, tried differnt graphic cards, tried different cables

Im hoping not to do this but I heard a loose wire from inside could cause something like this from my understanding is this correct? I did try searching but does anyone know of a guide or how to open this monitor
*hopefully wont be needed if red-cap helpes me but not going well at this point...


----------



## gogusrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I'm getting worried. I ordered on Friday and still haven't heard back from Dream-Seller. How long after purchasing does he typically take to send a first message?


I didn't receive anything from Dream-Seller for almost 48 hours before contacting me with the tracking info directly.

I'd say not to worry but it's based only on one interaction with this seller so I dunno ...


----------



## capitalj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grego85*
> 
> Purchased a potalion 27" on friday from bigclothcraft, the version which he inspects before shipping it. I told him to mark it as gift with a value of $100. Hopefully it clears customs okay. It was shipped DHL last night.
> Can't wait for it I arrive! It's going to replace a dual 2209wa setup on my new 3930k+GTX 670 setup.
> I'll post an update once I receive it.


DHL is just as bad as UPS when it comes to duties and taxes.

It doesn't help that if they have to hold a package for you, they make you go to Brampton or some garbage like that.


----------



## JMCB

Finally received a message last night:
Quote:


> Hi!
> Thanks for your message and for purchasing our product.
> 
> We checked your transaction record and could see that your order was done on June 15th which was June 16th in Korea time. As we are directly connected with manufacturers, your transaction record was handed over to them to ship it out. So your product was supposed to be shipped out on June 19th. However, because of QA test from manufacturers, the shipment of your product has been delayed for a few days. So it'll be shipped out tomorrow, June 21st. So sorry for the delay. We beg your deep understanding.
> A tracking number will be updated tomorrow. Would you check it later then, please?
> 
> As compensation for delay, we are going to send $3 to you. Would you receive it?
> 
> With your reply, compensation will be sent to you. We'll wait for your reply. If you have any other question, please feel free to ask. We'll try our best to help you out as far as we can. Thanks again for your understanding and cooperation in advance.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> - dream-seller


Well it was delayed, but not by much. And what am I going to do with $3? ;p I replied to him stating don't worry about the three bucks, I'll be happy as long as I get a quality assured product this is shipped out on the 21st.


----------



## gogusrl

I loved the fact that he opened and checked my monitor before shipping because they had problems before. Your delay is probably for the same reason. All I can say, it's worth the wait









The frame is like a mirror but the display isn't nearly as reflective as I expected considering it's a glossy screen with no AG coating.

Picture of the monitor in broad daylight



ps. sorry for the mess on my desk


----------



## thedamn

Mine got dropped in by the mailman earlier today. Shipping to Finland took 3 days + 2 for a customs delay. Couldn't be there to pick it up but the door was open and I just told him to leave it inside. Was kinda surprised it worked out like that. After a quick check I've managed to find not a single dead pixel or even a hint of backlight bleed. Very happy with the monitor, although the brightness is really high compared to my old monitor (which by chance is a 23" TN panel and is currently next to my achieva, being shat on in every aspect). Haven't managed to figure out how to change the brightness yet, and the buttons don't really seem to do much. Anybody figured out how to do it?


----------



## gogusrl

Ok, I'm already annoyed with the lack of adjustment allowed by the standard Shimian stand. Did anyone use or has at least a model number for this desk mount monitor arm ?

Thedamn, if you have the Shimian the top 2 buttons on the back on the monitor control the brightness. The front led will blink red for each step. If it's not blinking anymore, you've reached the min/max.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogusrl*
> 
> Ok, I'm already annoyed with the lack of adjustment allowed by the standard Shimian stand. Did anyone use or has at least a model number for this desk mount monitor arm ?
> 
> Thedamn, if you have the Shimian the top 2 buttons on the back on the monitor control the brightness. The front led will blink red for each step. If it's not blinking anymore, you've reached the min/max.


I use what looks to be the same thing. Bought it here.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5402&seq=1&format=2


----------



## wonkest

Model: ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite
Seller: dream-seller
Price: $297.90

Order Placed: June 14th
Order Shipped: June 18th
Order Delivered: June 20th (fast!) Portland, OR

I want to thank all previous individuals that contributed in crafting this encyclopedia of affordable ips's! Have yourself a beer! Here's my 2 cents... I have a 27inch imac at work and can recognize the similarities it shares with the Shimian. Everything is very crisp and readable. Your able to crank the brightness up to some very good levels. However my Shimian has it's faults (out of box yellow tint, backlight bleed, 10+ dead/stuck pixels, top of panel housing is bent which slightly covers the top row of pixels-not flush).



For some reason they used the tempered glass boxing (I got the LITE which is no glass)




They probably just check if it's doa. I didn't do the pixel perfect one, just the cheapest base model


Minimum brightness


Maximum brightness


Dead/Stuck pixels on middle right side of panel


All in all I'm fine with it's defects. I wasn't expecting much going into this gamble and I came out pleasantly surprised. I honestly can't see the dead pixels unless I'm within a foot from the screen. (my viewing distance is a little over 2 feet away so it's a non-issue for me.) The pixels are small enough that they disappear into surrounding ones. Backlight bleed is probably my biggest gripe as some blacks don't get as black as they should. I plan to do some tweaking within the nvidia panel to fix the slight yellow tint. My main goal was to step up to 2560x1440 in an affordable manner and this was the ticket. Chime in!


----------



## Dazog

I Fixed the yellow back light bleed by adding screws on the frame of the panel and back light , worked perfectly.


----------



## acidkhmer

Hi all,

I'm going to be crazy about this issue!!!

I've bought 6 different brands of dvd-i dual link cables from 1.5m to 3m and impossible to have a display







monitor detected/blue led/back light on .

When i put the original 1.20m cable, all going ok









Please users,

What type/brand of cables do you use on your monitor?

Regards.


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazog*
> 
> I Fixed the yellow back light bleed by adding screws on the frame of the panel and back light , worked perfectly.


Can you explain that in more detail?


----------



## gogusrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidkhmer*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm going to be crazy about this issue!!!
> I've bought 6 different brands of dvd-i dual link cables from 1.5m to 3m and impossible to have a display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitor detected/blue led/back light on .
> When i put the original 1.20m cable, all going ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please users,
> What type/brand of cables do you use on your monitor?
> Regards.


I'm using the default cable but I should have another dual link dvi around and I'll give it later tonight when I get home.

Did I mention my monitor was paid by a pair of boots from Diablo 3 ?! bwhahahhahhaa


----------



## LC155

I had that problem too. It could be that the DVI-D cables you're getting aren't dual link (which is important, and it must be dvi-d).


----------



## lightsout

Yah I've read the amazon reviews and a bunch of the dual link dvi cables are not actually dual link. They have the pins but not all the wiring inside.


----------



## MontyAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidkhmer*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm going to be crazy about this issue!!!
> I've bought 6 different brands of dvd-i dual link cables from 1.5m to 3m and impossible to have a display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitor detected/blue led/back light on .
> When i put the original 1.20m cable, all going ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please users,
> What type/brand of cables do you use on your monitor?
> Regards.


I got this one from Monoprice and it woeks great with my PCBANK.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020902&p_id=2408&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


----------



## bryceton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidkhmer*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm going to be crazy about this issue!!!
> I've bought 6 different brands of dvd-i dual link cables from 1.5m to 3m and impossible to have a display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitor detected/blue led/back light on .
> When i put the original 1.20m cable, all going ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please users,
> What type/brand of cables do you use on your monitor?
> Regards.


Although I would recommend checking cables first...
If that fails. it wouldnt surprise me if you have a loose wire inside your monitor.. (Though in this case the official cable should also give problems sometimes... (or possibly/eventually all the time) but perhaps you hardly used the official cable do to the size im guessing.
dont try that though unless you forsure cant get it to work.

if you use the official cable and sometimes only backlight will come on then thats most likely the problem from my understanding.
mine is doing the same thing i havent opened mine up yet but will soon.


----------



## acidkhmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryceton*
> 
> Although I would recommend checking cables first...
> If that fails. it wouldnt surprise me if you have a loose wire inside your monitor.. (Though in this case the official cable should also give problems sometimes... (or possibly/eventually all the time) but perhaps you hardly used the official cable do to the size im guessing.
> dont try that though unless you forsure cant get it to work.
> if you use the official cable and sometimes only backlight will come on then thats most likely the problem from my understanding.
> mine is doing the same thing i havent opened mine up yet but will soon.


Hi,

Thanks for your help









My cables issue is very strange,
With the 1.20m original cable, i've got display, with no issue,

the 3 meters one gave me a display only one time until reboot, after that nothing, monitor detected by G.C but the monitor is off/redlight









the 1.5 and 1.8 meters, i ve got only the backlight on, but the screen is black.

Can you give me more info about the loose wire?

Regards.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidkhmer*
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cables issue is very strange,
> With the 1.20m original cable, i've got display, with no issue,
> the 3 meters one gave me a display only one time until reboot, after that nothing, monitor detected by G.C but the monitor is off/redlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1.5 and 1.8 meters, i ve got only the backlight on, but the screen is black.
> Can you give me more info about the loose wire?
> Regards.


If you're getting the monitor to work right now with the original cable, then I can't see how a wire is loose inside.


----------



## ivran

Hey guys, so I got the catnip one from Green-sum for 280 and free shipping. Is he a good bloke?


----------



## Sibuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontyAC*
> 
> I got this one from Monoprice and it woeks great with my PCBANK.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020902&p_id=2408&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


i have a warning for monoprice cables, i have a pair of 24 gauge DVI-D cables from them that work fine, however the ferrite core is too close to the plug to work on some monitors, because of the size of the cable + core you cant bend it into position on some monitors, they will NOT work with my QH270s, they didnt work with my Asus VK266H either, they did work with the LGT 22in ones i had years ago


----------



## JMCB

I'm not worried anymore! I finally see that its been shipped. Any day now...=D

Well, I lied. I am worried now that I've read Wonkest's post. That amount of dead pixels would bother the crap out of me, let alone the yellow tint. I would be sending that back, especially after Dream-Seller put that note in there saying he checked that product out.


----------



## ElevenEleven

This is the very cable I got for my Achieva ShiMian (comes in other lengths as well):
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020901&p_id=2685&seq=1&format=2

It's 24-gauge and definitely tough to bend to plug it in, but it's doable, and I have repeatedly taken it in and out successfully. Cannot firmly attach it to the monitor, however, as the screw-in things in the ends of the cable just rotate freely in the back panel holes, without becoming firmly held. Not the cable's fault though.


----------



## bryceton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidkhmer*
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cables issue is very strange,
> With the 1.20m original cable, i've got display, with no issue,
> the 3 meters one gave me a display only one time until reboot, after that nothing, monitor detected by G.C but the monitor is off/redlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1.5 and 1.8 meters, i ve got only the backlight on, but the screen is black.
> Can you give me more info about the loose wire?
> Regards.


Unless you can manage to get the same problem with original cable its not loose wire..
mine worked sometimes and other times didnt, till eventually didnt work at all because of loose wire inside
thats why I suggest if all else fails try the smaller wire for an extended period of time to make sure its working just fine. (until recently first boot always seemed to work, it stopped working sometimes when I turned monitor off for a bit then turned back on with button when needed it 30 mins later...)

as it would be pointless to open it if its something else. (video card problem, just bad cables etc..)
monoprice cables as other has mention should work just fine..


----------



## ElevenEleven

Which upgraded power brick is included in ta_planet's recently updated Achieva ShiMian Lite listings? They say it's an upgraded more durable kind, but there are no photos available yet or any description beyond a supposed increase in the noise shielding part. Their mailbox is not accepting more eBay questions at the moment or I would have asked directly. BCC also offers a 110V+ power brick for US customers, but I don't know if this supposedly better brick from ta_planet makes it the better option.


----------



## acidkhmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Which upgraded power brick is included in ta_planet's recently updated Achieva ShiMian Lite listings? They say it's an upgraded more durable kind, but there are no photos available yet or any description beyond a supposed increase in the noise shielding part. Their mailbox is not accepting more eBay questions at the moment or I would have asked directly. BCC also offers a 110V+ power brick for US customers, but I don't know if this supposedly better brick from ta_planet makes it the better option.


Hi,

I've bought my monitor from Ta_planet Too.

it's his word about the power adaptaor:

Light bleeding is out of perfect pixel guarantee.
No dead/stuck pixels at all.
Power adapter is new version. (same package but inside parts is upgraded)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidkhmer*
> 
> Hi,
> I've bought my monitor from Ta_planet Too.
> it's his word about the power adaptaor:
> Light bleeding is out of perfect pixel guarantee.
> No dead/stuck pixels at all.
> Power adapter is new version. (same package but inside parts is upgraded)


Hmm, so how is it upgraded and what makes it better... Do you already have your New and Improved adapter? If so, how is it running, cool?


----------



## MontyAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*
> 
> i have a warning for monoprice cables, i have a pair of 24 gauge DVI-D cables from them that work fine, however the ferrite core is too close to the plug to work on some monitors, because of the size of the cable + core you cant bend it into position on some monitors, they will NOT work with my QH270s, they didnt work with my Asus VK266H either, they did work with the LGT 22in ones i had years ago


The cable that I linked to is the 28 gauge one. That works fine with my monitor. The 24 isn't really necessary unless you need long lengths.


----------



## P-Nation

Hey guys!

Stumbled upon this thread today and I'm pretty excited.

I'm looking to upgrade and this couldn't have come at a better time... Although, the question is, Crossover, Achieva, or Yamakasi??

It seems there's quite a bit of models from gloss/matte, pixel perfect/non-tested, alternate pcb, etc.

I was wondering if anyone could recommend me one of these models?

I'm looking for a matte screen, preferably 100hz+ overclock-ability, and perfect pixels. Inputs doesn't matter. I'm fine with one DVI.

I'm hearing the Yamakusi is the one to look into. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dental Decks

100hz+ models are exclusive, google it and you will find an alternate site where you can find those. I think all of these are glossy displays. Achieva or Catleap is the way to go. Some have reported dead pixels on models that were sold as perfect pixels on eBay....so its a gamble really.


----------



## P-Nation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dental Decks*
> 
> 100hz+ models are exclusive, google it and you will find an alternate site where you can find those. I think all of these are glossy displays. Achieva or Catleap is the way to go. Some have reported dead pixels on models that were sold as perfect pixels on eBay....so its a gamble really.


Ah, thanks for the input.

I think I'll go for a regular, non-tested Catleap and just prepare myself to complain and send it back if it's severely flawed... Expecting the worst seems to work best for me.


----------



## ElevenEleven

In theory, if a sound cord is not plugged into an Achieva IPSBS, the speakers should be 'off' and not consume any power? I won't be using monitor speakers, but there's a seller who's substituting LITE monitors with IPSBS as a "promotion", and I'd like to know if I should message him and say that I don't want the substitution to happen. Any possible issues with having speakers in these panels? Like any buzzing and what not.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P-Nation*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Stumbled upon this thread today and I'm pretty excited.
> I'm looking to upgrade and this couldn't have come at a better time... Although, the question is, Crossover, Achieva, or Yamakasi??
> It seems there's quite a bit of models from gloss/matte, pixel perfect/non-tested, alternate pcb, etc.
> I was wondering if anyone could recommend me one of these models?
> I'm looking for a matte screen, preferably 100hz+ overclock-ability, and perfect pixels. Inputs doesn't matter. I'm fine with one DVI.
> I'm hearing the Yamakusi is the one to look into. Any thoughts?


Ta-Planet has limited supplies of Yamakasi 120hz in stock right now. Not cheap however. I have a pixel perfect Shimian in transit right now.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Prad's Review of the Achieva Shimian QH300 is up, it received their lowest rating

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-shimian-qh300.html

Below is my interpretation

+Good Viewing Angles
+Good Screen Uniformity
+Good Pixel Response Times
+100% sRGB Coverage
-Typical Grainy Matte Coating
-Mediocre Contrast/blacks (700:1 only at the max brightness...30" IPS pretty much always have mediocre contrast)
-Contrast is greatly reduced when you turn down the brightness (450:1 after calibration @140cdm/2 which is horrendous imo)
-Have to keep the displays brightness cranked to keep the contrast around 700:1
-Over 1 frame of Input Lag
-Distorted 16:9 image (stretched) with external sources (consoles/blu ray players)
-Power Consumption


----------



## JMCB

That review is for the 30 inch. Any reviews for the 27 inch?


----------



## theduck

I don't know why, but I had a helluva time finding the correct Power Brick for my new Shimian QH270-Lite, so to save the next paranoid guy the trouble, here's what you need to know.

The only issue when searching for a replacement power adapter / ac adapter / power brick / for the supplied 220v version is that anything you find on eBay is the wrong polarity (Pins 2 & 4 are positive, when you need pins 1 & 3 positive).

Before I found the correct power brick with 120v needed for us Americans, I purchased the following: Power Bright VC200W Voltage Transformer 200 Watt Step Up/Down 110 Volt - 220 Volt (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MW83OG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01).

Then a few hours later, I found the correct power supply on eBay by chance (and this one didn't cost $300+ like the other I came across).

Just do a search for the following on eBay: EFL-2202W

This should return a couple Power Supplies/Adapters that are the correct polarity AND voltage for American use for roughly $23/each: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=EFL-2202W+

The Nanjing Frontek that came with my Shimian may or may not be of questionable quality based on other posts, but for that small investment for a new PSU, you can rest assured you're not sending the wrong voltage to your new monitor.

And my new Power Bright Step Up/Step Down Voltage transformer on the way? Well, it's always good to have one of those on hand since I have lots of friends always coming to stay with me from foreign countries, so I don't feel any regret for buying one of those too because I know it'll get some use eventually.

I hope this post helps someone that was in my same situation today.

Enjoy your pixels. I know I will.


----------



## acidkhmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hmm, so how is it upgraded and what makes it better... Do you already have your New and Improved adapter? If so, how is it running, cool?


Hi,

My power brick is working now for 2 weeks with no issue, temperateure is just a little warm like 30°C .


----------



## blake06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> There are people on this forum that have gotten the Shimian and the Catleap working with the 2011 MacBook Air.
> Just wondering if anyone has gotten the Potalion with a mac, yet? I asked BCC and the seller said it is the same as the Shimian except the design is different.


Did you end up buying one of these for your macbook.

I just received the Potalion monitor today and hooked up to my 27" imac mid-2011 model, and all I'm getting is a black screen. The iMac seems to 'see' the display and allows me to choose the resolution and correctly lists 2560x1440 as the default option, but just getting black on the Potalion.


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blake06*
> 
> Did you end up buying one of these for your macbook.
> I just received the Potalion monitor today and hooked up to my 27" imac mid-2011 model, and all I'm getting is a black screen. The iMac seems to 'see' the display and allows me to choose the resolution and correctly lists 2560x1440 as the default option, but just getting black on the Potalion.


No not yet. I made a couple offers but they expired.


----------



## JMCB

The suspense is killing me. This thing is out for Delivery, and I just want it to come!!!


----------



## theduck

Yeah, I guess they prefer to let them "expire" then to actually reject them.

I offered $275 for a Shimian that was going for $297 from another seller. Red-Cap never responded and just let it expire....wish he would've just rejected the offer so I could've bought it outright from him instead since I already decided I was going with him on this since he had the most reviews of people getting perfect panels. I ended up buying right away since I didn't want to wait another 3 days to have another offer expire.

I'm pretty impatient about this kind of thing, especially since other domestic sellers respond to best offers pretty quickly.

By the way, got my Shimian QH270-Lite from Red-Cap in 3 days to Southern California...not a single dead pixel and very little light bleed, if any. Thought I had a bad pixel, but it ended up being dust., LoL.

Only gripe is the 220v only power brick, but if you read my previous post, I just decided to buy one that was same polarity & US voltage for $20 since I didn't want to risk anything with my new monitor.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theduck*
> 
> Yeah, I guess they prefer to let them "expire" then to actually reject them.
> I offered $275 for a Shimian that was going for $297 from another seller. Red-Cap never responded and just let it expire....wish he would've just rejected the offer so I could've bought it outright from him instead since I already decided I was going with him on this since he had the most reviews of people getting perfect panels. I ended up buying right away since I didn't want to wait another 3 days to have another offer expire.
> I'm pretty impatient about this kind of thing, especially since other domestic sellers respond to best offers pretty quickly.
> By the way, got my Shimian QH270-Lite from Red-Cap in 3 days to Southern California...not a single dead pixel and very little light bleed, if any. Thought I had a bad pixel, but it ended up being dust., LoL.
> Only gripe is the 220v only power brick, but if you read my previous post, I just decided to buy one that was same polarity & US voltage for $20 since I didn't want to risk anything with my new monitor.


BCC seems to accept offers for $20-$30 less for different models


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> BCC seems to accept offers for $20-$30 less for different models


He refused my $290 for $307 monitor, just saying.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> He refused my $290 for $307 monitor, just saying.


I guess not all then. For the Crossover 27q LED-P and Potalion he accepted $20 off quickly so I just assumed.


----------



## JMCB

Well the DHL website says it is "With delivery courier", but it has yet to be dropped off. What time does DHL deliver in the US 'til, and does it require a signature? I hate to leave but I've been here all day waiting for this package and I want something to eat.


----------



## ElevenEleven

They say they try to deliver by 2pm but it can be delivered as late as 8pm. They normally want someone's signature. If you had a slip from them, you could sign it and leave it up on your entrance door, but as this is the first attempt, you don't =/
P.S.: if you can get a friend or a neighbor to sign for you, that works too (but they'll need to come out when the courier rings).


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Well the DHL website says it is "With delivery courier", but it has yet to be dropped off. What time does DHL deliver in the US 'til, and does it require a signature? I hate to leave but I've been here all day waiting for this package and I want something to eat.


they do require a signature. you can sign the delivery notice and get it next day without issue though.


----------



## 08G8V8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I hate to leave but I've been here all day waiting for this package and I want something to eat.


Order a pizza and wait!

I know DHL will try and deliver my monitors while I am at work. I won't be available for a 2nd delivery attempt. Their Seattle hub is down in Seatac by the airport, which is an ez hour 1 way trip for me. This after waiting a full week to find out my order got misplaced, got a tracking number, but never actually shipped until after they got an email from me. I guess I'll see how things go tomorrow, as that is when I suspect they will be out for delivery.


----------



## JMCB

5 min after I posted, they delivered. This thing is BEAUTIFUL. I don't see any damage or dead/stuck pixels. Going to go grab a bite to eat then come back, post pics, and check this monitor out more.


----------



## GrJohnso

All this reading is killing me. I'm picking my Catleap up at the DHL hub tomorrow if all goes as planned. They did a first attempt last Friday and I couldn't arrange for anyone to be at home today for the 2nd attempt. Not about to trust it on my porch until I get home, so it's off to the city tomorrow to pick it up, assuming they updated their records correctly to hold it there for me. Crossing fingers...

Now to go home and clear space for it and figure out how I'm going to explain the new toy to my wife...  Maybe I'll just distract her with an early anniversary gift... Wish me luck on that too...


----------



## ackack47

Hey everybody. Been looking up this thread for weeks now and I'm finally getting close to getting home from deployment so now I'm really looking into which monitor to get. I've been looking at all the monitors on this -
http://www.swiftworld.net/2012/04/14/budget-korean-27-ips-monitor-information-and-comparison-of-the-different-brands-and-models/
-list and it seems that all of the multi input monitors have speakers. I don't want to have to buy a monitor that has speakers and never use them, it feels like such a waist. Are there any of these Korean monitors that at least have HDMI and DVI inputs with out speakers? Thanks.


----------



## theduck

That price difference is so much for the multiple inputs, if you can put up with some extra hardware and you can live without the VGA analog input, you can save $150 by going with the QH270-LITE (1 Dual Link DVI input, no speakers) and buying these:

1. DVI-D Dual Link Male to HDMI Female Converter Adapter ($2.49): http://www.meritline.com/hdtv-dvi-d-dual-link-male-to-hdmi-female-converter-adapter---p-40808.aspx

2. HDMI 2-Port Autosensing Switch ($11.90, or a 3-port for $10.59): http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011001&p_id=8150&seq=1&format=2

I have the QH270-LITE and it's been great...no dead pixels, great contrast and amazing sharpness.

And thank you for your service.


----------



## ackack47

Looking at either the

CATLEAP Q270 MULTI
or
ShiMian QH270-IPSMS

Any opinions?


----------



## ackack47

Yeah, your right. I could put up with swapping out adapters when I switch form PC to Console. Does the QH270-LITE swivle/pivot/tilt/raise? Thatd be a huge plus. Also, I plan on playing FPS games mostly on this monitor (BF3), have any experience with that?


----------



## JMCB

I promised I'd come back with pictures, so here they are:



Was wrapped pretty tight in bubble wrap, about 6 times around. Pretty good for a shipped monitor.



Note from Dream-Seller. He checked the monitor, and he wasn't just saying it. The monitor is in awesome shape. No dead/stuck pixels and no physical damage.



Gotta love that shine!



It's turned on, in all its 2560 x 1440 glory!

There does seem to be a VERY SLIGHT yellow-ish tint in the lower right corner, but it could just be my viewing angle (as I'm paranoid and looking for something wrong). I have very minimal back light bleeding (nothing more than a normal IPS has). I don't see any problems with dust under the glass, so with that said the tempered glass looks slick. The buttons are...um, yeah mediocre. There's only three working buttons, and the rest don't do anything. You have the two that control the brightness, and a power on button. Everything else is just there for one of the higher models (like the speaker holes, etc). The stand is garbage as there's no height adjustment, and the tilt seems wobbly.

Overall, for the price, I HIGHLY recommend it. The picture quality is as good as the Apple and Dell monitors I've played around with, and while it does lack some basic features, it's the panel that you're paying for, and that alone is worth the price in gold.


----------



## LC155

What model was it? I'm presuming the newer glass model? Perfect Pixel?

Also, can you check to see if the middle of the top bezel covers a few of the top rows of pixels?


----------



## JMCB

ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 (IPS) w/ Tempered Glass. I didn't order it pixel perfect, but it came that way. I don't know how to check which model it is on the back, but the manufacture date is 06/2012. And no, the top doesn't cover any pixels.


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 (IPS) w/ Tempered Glass. I didn't order it pixel perfect, but it came that way. I don't know how to check which model it is on the back, but the manufacture date is 06/2012. And no, the top doesn't cover any pixels.


It doesn't? Hmm... So maybe the tempered glass doesn't have the bezel issue, and the lite does? I hope more people can come forward about this, so I can see if there's a pattern, or if it's pot luck with that bezel.

No noticeable dust under the glass?


----------



## ElevenEleven

That's an IPSI, yes. I don't think there's a perfect pixel policy for these from anyone yet, so just average, I assume. Also it must be a substitute for an IPSB, because there are only 2 sellers offering IPSI officially in dedicated listings, and they are not dream-seller... It appears that IPSBs have begun to be substituted with newer IPSIs, and in some cases it comes as a surprise.

Looks great, thank you for the photos!


----------



## Dabb

Yup it seems a lot of people who ordered IPSB models recently have received IPSIs.

Wow, the photos make it look really good! I'm kind of tempted now. I'm a sucker for brushed aluminium looks.


----------



## JMCB

Yeah, the brushed aluminium goes well with my Corsair 700D. I'm actually thinking about painting the white border to red to match my setup, but the white looks decent. There's zero dust under the glass. ZERO.

According to the sticker on the back, after further investigation (aka me turning on the light and reading around the Korean) it says it's a QH270-IPSB(B).

Edit: Yeah, on second thought, not doing the red border. Did it on Photoshop, and I think it would look silly.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Why does red-cap take so long to respond? It's been almost 24 hours since I paid for Shimian and still no word for him. Granted, I paid when it was already night in South Korea, but now it's already 5 PM over there and he didn't send a message at all. That's a whole working day.

I can already see this week is going to be a tough one with all the waiting...

Edit: 4 minutes later, I get e-mail notification that it's shipped, LOL.


----------



## mullum

As I'm interested in the updated version of the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB (AKA the QH270-IPSBI - glass BEHIND the bezel) I emailed dream-seller to see if I could get a guarantee that is what I'd receive - here is the reply ....

"Upon your question,
Actually, we don't sell the specific model, QH270-IPSBI. As we are directly connected with manufacturers, we hand over transaction record to ship out a monitor. So what we guess is that manufacturers shipped out the monitor, QH270-IPSBI, randomly."

so its either take the chance or pay another seller $40 or so more ...

anyone know if dream-seller makes the import tax less likely ?


----------



## s74r1

which ones can clock to 100Hz? only catleap? (Edit: it seems only the 2B models do, and those are $529.99 on eBay)

Q270 vs Q270 SE difference?

and is the ghosting bad for gaming? I've been also considering a 1080p 120Hz 3D monitor.


----------



## theduck

Not a gamer at all, I mainly got this the qh270-lite for photo/video editing but I did try to increase the refresh rate from 60hz but it's not possible. I've read some Catleaps can go up to 100hz, which I believe makes game play smoother.

Maybe other Shimian owners could talk about their experience playing at 60hz?

Also, the monitor only tilts up and down, no swivel or rotation. I personally like the design of this monitor stand more than the catleaps (I think crossover has the best stand out of the bunch). If you wanted to ditch the stand and go with a wall mount/desk mount it would be easiest with the Shimian since you can take off the stand easily & the VESA mounting holes are right in the back. Catleap's stand is built into the thing and although it's removable, some people have reporting breaking their monitors while trying to do so.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> which ones can clock to 100Hz? only catleap? (Edit: it seems only the 2B models do, and those are $529.99 on eBay)
> Q270 vs Q270 SE difference?
> and is the ghosting bad for gaming? I've been also considering a 1080p 120Hz 3D monitor.


Only Catleap 2B and it's not even guaranteed.

SE has no speakers.

Ghosting is bad overall, not just for gaming. You don't have to worry about ghosting with Korean monitors because they have low input lag.


----------



## lightsout

I also got a lite version shimian and it does not have the issue with the bezel sagging. It's nice and straight.


----------



## pilla99

Just got my Catleap.
the stand won't seem to align correctly for me. I have both screws in the bottom of the monitor tight and the monitor leans to the right. I am hoping that when I get back home I can try and remedy this else I will use the second one coming in tomorrow as a stand and lean them against each other to make them straight. I don't know if I like these monitors yet.

We'll see.


----------



## mullum

can anyone who is using ANY of these monitors with a Mac - using an Apple minidisplayport to dual link dvi cable - please report their success/problems.
Some auctions (specifically the seller green-sum about Crossover models) say NOT to use with a Mac and NOT to use with displayport convertors.
Some feedback on this could save a lot of hassle for Mac users like myself, thanks ...


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mullum*
> 
> can anyone who is using ANY of these monitors with a Mac - using an Apple minidisplayport to dual link dvi cable - please report their success/problems.
> Some auctions (specifically the seller green-sum about Crossover models) say NOT to use with a Mac and NOT to use with displayport convertors.
> Some feedback on this could save a lot of hassle for Mac users like myself, thanks ...


I think the Crossovers work with Mac. The Potalion and Shimian have been reported to work with OS X.

But you must use the Apple Mini Display Port to Dual Link DVI (Active) Adapter. Runs around $99 - $129 depending on whether you're in USA or Canada.


----------



## mullum

thanks, I think its the Crossovers I'm interested in - the look and feel/build quality is important to me.

I noticed there is a cheaper active adaptor available on eBay but the seller only ships to the US - Im in the UK.

Ive managed to pick up a used Apple adaptor for not much more than the cheap one would have been after shipping, so not to worry.

I'll probably go for the 27Q - but I wonder why there is such a huge price difference between the 27M ($620) and the 2720MDP ($458) ?


----------



## ElevenEleven

*~ Achieva ShiMIan IPSB and CrossOver LED impressions: ~*

I've owned 2 Achieva ShiMians now and tested a CrossOver 27Q LED so far.

My first monitor was a ShiMian IPSB (external tempered glass), which I got for price and aesthetical reasons, despite possible dust warnings. I also felt that it would be a more reliable kind, as back when I started my research, CrossOvers had some issues (like blue tint), PCBanks had reports of noticeable yellow tinting and some other problems (although PCBank was my top choice for some time), and I did not want to deal with CatLeap stands. In my first Achieva glass monitor, no dust is visible at normal sitting distance except one piece that's about 2mm long and appears like a small black streak. Otherwise, the monitor has minimal-to-nonexistent backlight bleed, barely perceptable yellow tinting at the bottom, no buzzing (although a very faint high pitched "whistle"-like tone is common in all these monitors near the power button, but my Achievas have it very minimally). Basically it has no problems whatsoever beyond that one dust spec.

My second monitor was a gift for my fiance, and I went for a CrossOver, having read all the bias concerning its good looks and build quality, so I figured it would be good for a present. In person, the monitor turned out to actually [subjectively] not look as good as my flush glass ShiMian - the metal casing looked like black plastic at the front. I actually thought it was plastic. Only the white back parts of the bezel looked like painted metal to my eyes. The non-pivot version sits very close to desk surface, which is a plus for some people but was a minus for me. The stand looks cheap - shiny black with a [subjectively] tacky shiny white plastic trim. Overall, I would say it looks good in photos, but for personal use, I'd invest into the Pivot model, for a more elegant stand and higher elevation over desk surface. Other than that, my particular monitor had a fair amount of yellow tint, louder high-pitched tone comng from the power button area, and other issues, which prompted me to return it.

Which brings me to my final Achieva ShiMian that I got as a replacement for the CrossOver. I was going to go for a Lite version or the new IPSM but decided that I like IPSB too much, so finally I just got another IPSB, consulting with my seller to find a unit without noticeable dust. My newest Achieva indeed has pretty much no noticeable dust (although it does have stuck pixels, but since all of these monitors can have them, I leave them out of this review). The newer Achieva also has better picture than my first - even less yellow tint (I can't even see any actually) and also no backlight bleed from my tests in a dark room. It looks perfect, no color variation from one area to another, very crisp, and I didn't feel any need to calibrate it (or my first Achieva, though I did play with some profiles for testing purposes).

Overall, IPSB looks very classy in person. The glass over the bezel makes the bezel a deep black color. It is still reflective, but in a different way from plastic/painted metal - more like a dark mirrored finish at some angles, but at most angles it's a matte true deep black, which makes it much less noticeable when in use.

One negative that I have noticed with both models, newer one to greater extent, is that the tempered glass is not flush with the monitor at the very bottom in the center. It comes outside the bounds of the white trim by under a millimeter. Thus if you look at the monitor at a diagonal top-down angle, you'll see the glass stick out over the trim (the white trim line will appear thinner). On my first monitor, the dip is maybe 2" long in appearance, but my latest monitor has a longer portion of the glass detached from the double-sided tape, maybe around 4". I am pretty sure it's still held securely enough for it to not fall out over time (still held at the bottom corners and everywhere else), but maybe someone has read more on this issue in Hazro monitors with the same design and could chime in. I'm not sure what I could do to fix this bowing out at the bottom, if anything. This could be a reason why IPSB is being replaced with IPSI - just a personal guess, or maybe it's simply patent conflicts.

By the way, I can press down on the glass and it bows in at that spot, so I assume it's flexible. I tried removing it from my first monitor to blow some air on the noticeable dust spec, but was not successful. I thought the glass was a rigid sheet, but it does not appear to be such.

I know that my monitor experience is limited to small number statistics, but I feel fairly confident about Achieva ShiMians at this point to recommend them over others (based on reading and personal use) to my friends. If you worry about the glass issue, you could always go with Lite models. If anyone has questions about IPSB or wants more photos, let me know!

P.S.: I have not noticed more glare between glass versions and CrossOver without tempered glass. Both seemed equally "glary".


----------



## theduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> I think the Crossovers work with Mac. The Potalion and Shimian have been reported to work with OS X.
> But you must use the Apple Mini Display Port to Dual Link DVI (Active) Adapter. Runs around $99 - $129 depending on whether you're in USA or Canada.


If you're in the US, just pick up a Mini Display Port to DVI cable from Monoprice...$8-11, depending on length: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024604&p_id=6000&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

I use something similar from Monoprice to connect my Macbook to my 52" LCD HDTV (Mini Display Port ot HDMI) and another DVI to HDMI adapter to from my Mac Mini to a 50" Panasonic Plasma.

For $10, worth the gamble.


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Only Catleap 2B and it's not even guaranteed.
> SE has no speakers.
> Ghosting is bad overall, not just for gaming. You don't have to worry about ghosting with Korean monitors because they have low input lag.


What? You say ghosting is bad, but for what monitor are you talking about? Ghosting is related to response time, not input lag. Ghosting is when you see the image smear because the pixels can't change fast enough.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> What? You say ghosting is bad, but for what monitor are you talking about? Ghosting is related to response time, not input lag. Ghosting is when you see the image smear because the pixels can't change fast enough.


I might have mixed up response time and input lag a bit there, but either way, my point is you don't have to worry about ghosting with Korean monitors.


----------



## s74r1

Yeah i got my answer about ghosting from another site (basically nothing to worry about). I pasted it here in a reply, but I think a mod deleted it for some reason? No idea why.


----------



## Dabb

Just an update on the original monitor (Achieva Shimian from dream-seller), I've received a full refund for both the original transaction plus the returns postage to him. He decided to test it himself and didn't return it to the Achieva factory so I basically received my refund a day after he received the monitor. Brilliant seller I must say!


----------



## n8236

If I have a laptop that is HDMI 1.4 capable, will the Catleap HDMI versions be able to output 2560x1440 just using HDMI output?


----------



## MenacingTuba

No, the multi uses HDMI 1.3


----------



## mullum

Hi - could someone with the Shimian IPSB (or I), or a Crossover 27Q LED or a LED-P, or a Catleap Q270 (or SE) please *measure the distance from the base to the edge of the screen*. That is - from the bottom of the base where it sits on the desk - to the edge of the panel itself (i.e. not the bezel).
I'm trying to find the best match to fit along side a 27" iMac (distance is 133mm).


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mullum*
> 
> Hi - could someone with the Shimian IPSB (or I), or a Crossover 27Q LED or a LED-P, or a Catleap Q270 (or SE) please *measure the distance from the base to the edge of the screen*. That is - from the bottom of the base where it sits on the desk - to the edge of the panel itself (i.e. not the bezel).
> I'm trying to find the best match to fit along side a 27" iMac (distance is 133mm).


I know you didn't ask for a Potalion monitor... But here it is











http://www.overclock.net/t/1270861/potalion-2710qw-monitor-club/20#post_17514611

^ Here's the guy who posted it


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mullum*
> 
> Hi - could someone with the Shimian IPSB (or I), or a Crossover 27Q LED or a LED-P, or a Catleap Q270 (or SE) please *measure the distance from the base to the edge of the screen*. That is - from the bottom of the base where it sits on the desk - to the edge of the panel itself (i.e. not the bezel).
> I'm trying to find the best match to fit along side a 27" iMac (distance is 133mm).


ShiMian IPSB: Center bezel height (just in case): 39.9cm, Desk to top: ~47.3cm, Desk to bottom bezel edge: ~77mm, Desk to the screen edge: 111mm.

CrossOvers are the lowest, so they might be your best bet, especially the adjustable height LED-P model.


----------



## gw280

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theduck*
> 
> If you're in the US, just pick up a Mini Display Port to DVI cable from Monoprice...$8-11, depending on length: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024604&p_id=6000&seq=1&format=1#largeimage
> I use something similar from Monoprice to connect my Macbook to my 52" LCD HDTV (Mini Display Port ot HDMI) and another DVI to HDMI adapter to from my Mac Mini to a 50" Panasonic Plasma.
> For $10, worth the gamble.


It won't work. That's single link DVI; only supports resolutions up to 1920x1200 or thereabouts.


----------



## mullum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> CrossOvers are the lowest, so they might be your best bet, especially the adjustable height LED-P model.


Thanks, I wish there was a tempered glass version of the LED-P model :-/


----------



## theduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gw280*
> 
> It won't work. That's single link DVI; only supports resolutions up to 1920x1200 or thereabouts.


I had thought the same thing as well but the number of pins in the product image made me think otherwise. I do see one pin missing though, but I still think it might work:


----------



## Landon Heat

My Shimian IPSB was shipped on tuesday hope it gets here before the 4th.

Gonna have some friends over for BBQ and play some BF3 on my new monitor. Lucky for dream-seller, I'm gonna talk them into getting one for their rigs. Or my monitor will









Thats if I get a working one


----------



## Scannall

I am seeing a couple of new models on eBay. The Qnix and the Imon. Both look interesting to me, because it looks like their stands just use the VESA mount. Meaning if the stand sucks it is easily replaced. Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scannall*
> 
> I am seeing a couple of new models on eBay. The Qnix and the Imon. Both look interesting to me, because it looks like their stands just use the VESA mount. Meaning if the stand sucks it is easily replaced. Does anyone have any experience with these?


They seem like all the other Korean monitors out there, but with better stand. We'll probably have to wait few months before getting feedback from more significant number of people, though.


----------



## OCScrub

Does dreamseller's Achieve QH270-Lite come with dual-link DVI or do you have to buy the cord seperately?


----------



## Sibuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I promised I'd come back with pictures, so here they are:
> Gotta love that shine!
> 
> It's turned on, in all its 2560 x 1440 glory!
> There does seem to be a VERY SLIGHT yellow-ish tint in the lower right corner, but it could just be my viewing angle (as I'm paranoid and looking for something wrong). I have very minimal back light bleeding (nothing more than a normal IPS has). I don't see any problems with dust under the glass, so with that said the tempered glass looks slick. The buttons are...um, yeah mediocre. There's only three working buttons, and the rest don't do anything. You have the two that control the brightness, and a power on button. Everything else is just there for one of the higher models (like the speaker holes, etc). The stand is garbage as there's no height adjustment, and the tilt seems wobbly.
> Overall, for the price, I HIGHLY recommend it. The picture quality is as good as the Apple and Dell monitors I've played around with, and while it does lack some basic features, it's the panel that you're paying for, and that alone is worth the price in gold.


can you link where you got that background image?


----------



## kazzjohnson

Yes please, I want it too.







I'm a sucker for minimalistic wallpapers.


----------



## Diogenes5

Got mine in today. Ordered on the 25th and got it in today. Was a little slower than normal because Dream-Seller said he checks monitors now. Thank god cause I have no dead pixels and the monitor looks amazing. Now to get a Vesa Mount.


----------



## theduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> Does dreamseller's Achieve QH270-Lite come with dual-link DVI or do you have to buy the cord seperately?


Yes, mine came with a Dual Link DVI cord, which was pretty convenient since I only had a Single Link DVI on hand that I was using with my 22" Acer that this replaced. Only thing it doesn't come with is a US power cord, but I just used one I had sitting around to plug into the power brick until my Step Up/Step Down Transformer came in a few days later (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MW83OG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01).


----------



## acidkhmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theduck*
> 
> I had thought the same thing as well but the number of pins in the product image made me think otherwise. I do see one pin missing though, but I still think it might work:


Hi,

No pin is missing ! dvi-d dual link cable have one pin shorter than others









But be careful about your choice of dvi cable, a lot of them have dvi-d connector but the connexionsinside are not dual link!!

Have got the same problem about my shimian "monitor detected but no display"

The dvi cable must be good quality, the better is to have writing on the box or approuve by the sellers for the dual link mode compatibility to 2560 X 1600.


----------



## acidkhmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> Does dreamseller's Achieve QH270-Lite come with dual-link DVI or do you have to buy the cord seperately?


Hi,

You've got a 1.20m dvi-d dual link cable in the box








maybe to short for some bigsetup on big desk !


----------



## jsmoother2012

I have a strange effect on my ShiMian Lite model (pixel perfect).

Got it last week and was praising the quality, but noticed a stuck green dot yesterday. The very odd part is that it's less than a pixel. I found it on a black screen. It was *extremely* faint, barely noticeable. Putting up an all red screen and using a magnifier, I noticed the green dot as being about 30% the area of the lit adjacent red sub-pixel. It also had an irregular shape unlike the lit red which has a vertical, sharply defined, rectangular shape.
Anyone has a clue as to what is happening?

All other aspects of the monitor are excellent.


----------



## rotary7

try rubbing it out with a soft cloth and then tap on it, see if that will fix it


----------



## joon32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> try rubbing it out with a soft cloth and then tap on it, see if that will fix it


That's what she said...


----------



## kazzjohnson

With 1 stuck pixel that can't be seen from sitting distance visible only on black background and some backlight bleeding, should I vote for dead pixel / flawed panel or option without those flaws?


----------



## nickchong

Hi guys, i'm new to choosing a korean monitor to flank my imac 27". is the qnix the only one that has a vesa mount? which one has the thinnest horizontal bezel?


----------



## Scannall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickchong*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm new to choosing a korean monitor to flank my imac 27". is the qnix the only one that has a vesa mount? which one has the thinnest horizontal bezel?


All of them have a VESA mount. But the stand is difficult to take off of some of them. In another thread bezel size was talked about, but I can't find it at the moment. I think the Crossover had the thinnest? I don't remember for sure.


----------



## avikanik29

I am pretty new to this forum which I accidentally stumbled upon. I ordered a ShiMian Lite from dream-seller, I think I got a dud .There are four vertical lines of 6-7 dead pixels (green on black background) , which looks pretty bad , I have some pictures.

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/570/centerscreen.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4096/centerlinecloseup.jpg
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1000/leftcorner.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6876/leftline.jpg

What do you guys think?

I guess I will have to return it which sucks. Does anyone have experience in returning them ?


----------



## dachef

I bought a Shimian tempered glass model, but recently got a message saying they have a new tempered glass model that guarantees that there are no dust problems. This was his exact message.

"That's why manufacturers resolve problems with tempered-glass monitors, and recently they have released QH270-IPSI. Let us explain to you about QH270-IPSI.
IPSI monitor is just same with IPSB monitor. The only difference of these 2 monitors is where tempered glass is attached. On the prior model, IPSB, a tempered glass was attached on the outside of a screen, and it cause lots of dust in the screen. However, Achieva manufacturers make up for this dust problem. On a new model, IPSI, tempered glass is inserted inside a monitor, and there is no worry for dust. Because of the position of tempered glass, there is slight design difference at the edge of monitor. "

Has anyone bought this new model? I curious to know how the monitor looks with the glass behind the screen? I don't actually get that. I was going to remove the tempered glass and clean out the dust if I did have that problem. He said I can still change it to the newer model if I wanted to. What do you guys think?


----------



## Scannall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> I am pretty new to this forum which I accidentally stumbled upon. I ordered a ShiMian Lite from dream-seller, I think I got a dud .There are four vertical lines of 6-7 dead pixels (green on black background) , which looks pretty bad , I have some pictures.
> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/570/centerscreen.jpg
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4096/centerlinecloseup.jpg
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1000/leftcorner.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6876/leftline.jpg
> What do you guys think?
> I guess I will have to return it which sucks. Does anyone have experience in returning them ?


It's possibly the cable. More than likely a dud though.


----------



## Scannall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dachef*
> 
> I bought a Shimian tempered glass model, but recently got a message saying they have a new tempered glass model that guarantees that there are no dust problems. This was his exact message.
> "That's why manufacturers resolve problems with tempered-glass monitors, and recently they have released QH270-IPSI. Let us explain to you about QH270-IPSI.
> IPSI monitor is just same with IPSB monitor. The only difference of these 2 monitors is where tempered glass is attached. On the prior model, IPSB, a tempered glass was attached on the outside of a screen, and it cause lots of dust in the screen. However, Achieva manufacturers make up for this dust problem. On a new model, IPSI, tempered glass is inserted inside a monitor, and there is no worry for dust. Because of the position of tempered glass, there is slight design difference at the edge of monitor. "
> Has anyone bought this new model? I curious to know how the monitor looks with the glass behind the screen? I don't actually get that. I was going to remove the tempered glass and clean out the dust if I did have that problem. He said I can still change it to the newer model if I wanted to. What do you guys think?


Odds are he's being straight up and honest with you. I'm sure the manufacturer got an earful about the dust problems and cleaned up their act. Go for the new one.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Two sellers said that IPSI had dust problems, as IPSB. One even has or had it in their IPSI listing. Since there aren't enough reports about IPSI monitors and dust yet, I'd be cautious until widespread confirmation. For instance, my second IPSB has no noticeable dust.


----------



## batrada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Two sellers said that IPSI had dust problems, as IPSB. One even has or had it in their IPSI listing. Since there aren't enough reports about IPSI monitors and dust yet, I'd be cautious until widespread confirmation. For instance, my second IPSB has no noticeable dust.


I've bought the IPSB based mostly on your recent review and comments, which I've found very helpful. I ended up receiving the IPSI from Dream Seller last week.
I can tell you with confidence that I found no dead pixels using the pixel tests. I also could not find any dust under the glass.
The display screen is absolutely beautiful. I am very satisfied with it. The only thing I have been concerned about is the 230V power brick, which gets hot after using for a while. So I just ordered a step-up voltage converter just to be safe.
Thanks to you and the OC Community.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> I am pretty new to this forum which I accidentally stumbled upon. I ordered a ShiMian Lite from dream-seller, I think I got a dud .There are four vertical lines of 6-7 dead pixels (green on black background) , which looks pretty bad , I have some pictures.
> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/570/centerscreen.jpg
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4096/centerlinecloseup.jpg
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1000/leftcorner.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6876/leftline.jpg
> What do you guys think?
> I guess I will have to return it which sucks. Does anyone have experience in returning them ?


Another possibility is a cable inside that has loosened in transit , I'm sure some people have fixed it by taking the back off and re-seating it!

Hope you get it sorted whichever way you go ...


----------



## avikanik29

I tried couple of different DVI cables externally. I tried tapping them as well. Quite a few of them seem to be blinking periodically as well , so maybe its the internal connectors .

Can anyone help me as to how I am supposed to open the monitor to reseat the cables?

Thanks!


----------



## gReenxTea

hi everyone! been lurking on this forum for awhile. Recently my monitor had been acting up. The picture would spontaneously just disappear on my monitor. I knew the monitor was still working and receiving a signal because the blue light was on and NOT flashing and i could still see the back light bleed. I decided to take apart my monitor and think i fried a chip on the board pictured in the link



http://imgur.com/be76I


Does anyone know where i could buy one of these boards? it has the power connector and dvi connector on it.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gReenxTea*
> 
> hi everyone! been lurking on this forum for awhile. Recently my monitor had been acting up. The picture would spontaneously just disappear on my monitor. I knew the monitor was still working and receiving a signal because the blue light was on and NOT flashing and i could still see the back light bleed. I decided to take apart my monitor and think i fried a chip on the board pictured in the link
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/be76I
> 
> Does anyone know where i could buy one of these boards? it has the power connector and dvi connector on it.


i dont have a solution to what happened to your monitor but im curious what kind of korean monitor is it, how long was it used for, and which seller you bought it from? i'm trying to gauge the reliability of these monitors. thanks.


----------



## JMCB

Sorry guys, I don't have that desktop background anymore. I switched to a space theme. =(

But after a quick google search of "2560 x 1440 circles" I found it:

http://wallpaperswide.com/abstract_background_brown_and_blue_circles-wallpapers.html


----------



## kocoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> ShiMian IPSB: Center bezel height (just in case): 39.9cm, Desk to top: ~47.3cm, Desk to bottom bezel edge: ~77mm, Desk to the screen edge: 111mm.
> CrossOvers are the lowest, so they might be your best bet, especially the adjustable height LED-P model.


Is it possible to put this measurement in picture? Thanks


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avikanik29*
> 
> I tried couple of different DVI cables externally. I tried tapping them as well. Quite a few of them seem to be blinking periodically as well , so maybe its the internal connectors .
> Can anyone help me as to how I am supposed to open the monitor to reseat the cables?
> Thanks!


I'm not sure how relevant it is , but there is a guide in the 'Yamakasi Catleap Club' thread to dis-assembling .. it's in the first post under 'Stand Removal'

it may well be a better idea to return it though ... good luck with it whatever you decide!


----------



## Sibuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Sorry guys, I don't have that desktop background anymore. I switched to a space theme. =(
> But after a quick google search of "2560 x 1440 circles" I found it:
> http://wallpaperswide.com/abstract_background_brown_and_blue_circles-wallpapers.html


awesome thanks


----------



## Scannall

Well, my Qnix will be here Monday most likely. It was just released from customs this morning. I ordered it Tuesday, so that's not too bad for having to travel 6,000 miles to get here in Oregon. I'll do a new topic and post a review a day or two after I get it. Haven't seen many Qnix reviews so maybe it will be a treat. At least I hope so. ;-)


----------



## exhibitO

hey guys,
I am about to pull the trigger on this monitor. I've opted for the perfect pixel version, I know it only has one DVi input so i figured this would be helpful. http://www.amazon.com/Performance-Switcher-Switch-Remote-Control/dp/B001QE045U

My concerns are:
I'm getting the EVGA 670 2GB graphics card, I read somewhere that gaming at 1080p might cause some blurring on this monitor ( if I cant run the game at max settings). I know the monitor is 2540 x 1440, can the 2GB 670 run it without breaking a sweat? or should I opt for the 4GB card? or the 680? I want to run only one monitor... for now.
thanks


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> hey guys,
> I am about to pull the trigger on this monitor. I've opted for the perfect pixel version, I know it only has one DVi input so i figured this would be helpful. http://www.amazon.com/Performance-Switcher-Switch-Remote-Control/dp/B001QE045U
> My concerns are:
> I'm getting the EVGA 670 2GB graphics card, I read somewhere that gaming at 1080p might cause some blurring on this monitor ( if I cant run the game at max settings). I know the monitor is 2540 x 1440, can the 2GB 670 run it without breaking a sweat? or should I opt for the 4GB card? or the 680? I want to run only one monitor... for now.
> thanks


your 670 2GB should be fine as far as vram goes as long as you dont use AA, but to play games at max you wont be getting 60fps, but you will be able to play with decent fps, stick with you 670 and grab a second one in the future when you have spare case:thumb:


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> your 670 2GB should be fine as far as vram goes as long as you dont use AA, but to play games at max you wont be getting 60fps, but you will be able to play with decent fps, stick with you 670 and grab a second one in the future when you have spare case:thumb:


thank you for the swift reply. What do you think my best choices are?

Consider another monitor, lower res?
Get a 670 SC?
Get a 670 4Gb card?
Get a 680? lol

Right now my biggest concerns are my graphics card and monitor, on paper right now. I have the EVGA 2GB 670 and the Catleap Q270. What if I just run games at lower resolution? Someone in the thread said there is a blurring effect prominent in this monitor at lower res, and also reading black text on white background


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> thank you for the swift reply. What do you think my best choices are?
> Consider another monitor, lower res?
> Get a 670 SC?
> Get a 670 4Gb card?
> Get a 680? lol
> Right now my biggest concerns are my graphics card and monitor, on paper right now. I have the EVGA 2GB 670 and the Catleap Q270. What if I just run games at lower resolution? Someone in the thread said there is a blurring effect prominent in this monitor at lower res, and also reading black text on white background


Ok im confused, do you have both the catleap and 670 right now? if yes download msi afterburner and then going to the settings and click on the monitoring tab, scoll down to framerate and click on it, and then at the bottom of that page check off "Show in On-Screen Display" , this will show your frames per second in the top left of your screen while playing games.
Run your favorite games and tell me what your frames per second is on max settings with no AA and then i will tell you what my opinion is on upgrading


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ok im confused, do you have both the catleap and 670 right now? if yes download msi afterburner and then going to the settings and click on the monitoring tab, scoll down to framerate and click on it, and then at the bottom of that page check off "Show in On-Screen Display" , this will show your frames per second in the top left of your screen while playing games.
> Run your favorite games and tell me what your frames per second is on max settings with no AA and then i will tell you what my opinion is on upgrading


Sorry for the confusion. I am in the process of building a new computer and purchasing parts, all those I listed are my options.

Which do you think is best?

I'm leaning towards the Catleap monitor (hence my post here) and the regular evga 670 2gb (non superclocked). My concern was with running games in 1440p and blurring issue with text on the screen.

Do you think I need a better card? 4gb? SC? or 680?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I am in the process of building a new computer and purchasing parts, all those I listed are my options.
> Which do you think is best?
> I'm leaning towards the Catleap monitor (hence my post here) and the regular evga 670 2gb (non superclocked). My concern was with running games in 1440p and blurring issue with text on the screen.
> Do you think I need a better card? 4gb? SC? or 680?


id go with the 680, the 2gb of ram is more then enough as long as you dont turn up AA which isnt needed at 1440p or unless buying one 670 now and saving the left overs for getting a second in the nere future?
the 670 will be able to run the 1440p monitor with decent fps but not 60fps, and obviously the 680 wud do better the 670..
my choice would be the 680 tho


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> id go with the 680, the 2gb of ram is more then enough as long as you dont turn up AA which isnt needed at 1440p or unless buying one 670 now and saving the left overs for getting a second in the nere future?
> the 670 will be able to run the 1440p monitor with decent fps but not 60fps, and obviously the 680 wud do better the 670..
> my choice would be the 680 tho


Thanks, buddy.

What are your thoughts on the 670 variations like the Superclocked.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Thanks, buddy.
> What are your thoughts on the 670 variations like the Superclocked.


I think all the sc versions are a waste in my opinion why not get a non sc model and overclock it yourself ?


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Thanks, buddy.
> What are your thoughts on the 670 variations like the Superclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all the sc versions are a waste in my opinion why not get a non sc model and overclock it yourself ?
Click to expand...

Make sense. What do you think is better gtx 670 2gb or 4gb vram im runnning a single monitor. What do you think?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Make sense. What do you think is better gtx 670 2gb or 4gb vram im runnning a single monitor. What do you think?
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Running at 2560x1440p resolutions you won't need to run AA... AA only matters for lower resolution monitors to "make the lines look smoothers and prettier."
I have a 2GB GTX 670 powering that resolution right now and have no issues...









Plus the auto boost clocks on the GTX 670 will auto overclock for you anyways...

My advice is go for a GTX 670 that uses a GTX 680 reference board, like an EVGA FTW or Gigabyte Windforce or ASUS Top


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Running at 2560x1440p resolutions you won't need to run AA... AA only matters for lower resolution monitors to "make the lines look smoothers and prettier."
> I have a 2GB GTX 670 powering that resolution right now and have no issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the auto boost clocks on the GTX 670 will auto overclock for you anyways...
> *My advice is go for a GTX 670 that uses a GTX 680 reference board, like an EVGA FTW or Gigabyte Windforce or ASUS Top*


Best advice yet. Thank you. It seems like the ASUS top leads benchmarks among all those at least for 670. Is the EVGA FTW already overclocked from factory, why the difference in speeds compared to the ASUS Top. I'm leaning towards the ASUS at this point because it's cooler, also.

*Edit*, it seems like the failure rate (DOA) among other problems is higher on the ASUS... might just go for the EVGA ftw. cheaper too. Thoughts?


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Best advice yet. Thank you. It seems like the ASUS top leads benchmarks among all those at least for 670. Is the EVGA FTW already overclocked from factory, why the difference in speeds compared to the ASUS Top. I'm leaning towards the ASUS at this point because it's cooler, also.


Good Choice!









All three of the cards I mentioned are all stock overclocked... but it still doesn't matter because if the temps are low due to the better cooling system on the card and good airflow in your case, the card will auto boost clock (auto overclock). If you hit the silicon lottery, some cards auto overclock (boost clock) pass 1200MHz without you having to do anything out of the box... in fact they all would boost clock pass the advertised specifications... if you want more performance you can use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner to overclock even more... I have the Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670 and out of the box it boosts to around 1165MHz, but some people I've seen go pass 1200MHz... The ASUS Top are selective bins so technically they are supposedly the best out of the three I mentioned - I didn't get it because I was too impatient and went with the Windforce - but I don't regret it because it is really quite compared to my previous GTX 570...


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Good Choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of the cards I mentioned are all stock overclocked... but it still doesn't matter because if the temps are low due to the better cooling system on the card and good airflow in your case, the card will auto boost clock (auto overclock). If you hit the silicon lottery, some cards auto overclock (boost clock) pass 1200MHz without you having to do anything out of the box... in fact they all would boost clock pass the advertised specifications... if you want more performance you can use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner to overclock even more... I have the Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670 and out of the box it boosts to around 1165MHz, but some people I've seen go pass 1200MHz... The ASUS Top are selective bins so technically they are supposedly the best out of the three I mentioned - I didn't get it because I was too impatient and went with the Windforce - but I don't regret it because it is really quite compared to my previous GTX 570...


Thanks again! I'll go for the ftw. I have a small question, why is it that the Newegg posting doesnt resemble that off the EVGA site, the EVGA website shows ftw in blue on the card itself.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=02G-P4-2678-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&sw

any ideas?


----------



## doco

so anyone get rid of their blue dominance on their shimian qh270-lite? i tried all the ICC profiles i could find and only one of them made the colors look better.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> I'm in Korea myself right now. You can only buy these monitors in seedy backalley shops where they sell counterfeit iPods. I think that should say something about these monitors, myself


http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038913726&postcount=3108

Orly?!


----------



## LC155

It's true that you'll find them in the 'seedier' places, but honestly, so what? You're not getting the longevity of a DELL with these, that's why they're so cheap.

The company that makes the catleaps seem legit: http://www.alibaba.com/member/kr112791436.html


----------



## rotary7

Dell products are IPS B, just up till now the dell3011 is when they started to make IPS A

Its nice they got away with it for so many years


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> It's true that you'll find them in the 'seedier' places, but honestly, so what? You're not getting the longevity of a DELL with these, that's why they're so cheap.
> 
> The company that makes the catleaps seem legit: http://www.alibaba.com/member/kr112791436.html


I'm hoping for longevity from mine. We'll see.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Thanks again! I'll go for the ftw. I have a small question, why is it that the Newegg posting doesnt resemble that off the EVGA site, the EVGA website shows ftw in blue on the card itself.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=02G-P4-2678-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&sw
> any ideas?


Maybe EVGA gave them photos of the production/engineering sample because they wanted it quick for posting/lisiting? And the EVGA photos or their actually shipping/released ones...


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Thanks again! I'll go for the ftw. I have a small question, why is it that the Newegg posting doesnt resemble that off the EVGA site, the EVGA website shows ftw in blue on the card itself.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=02G-P4-2678-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&sw
> any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe EVGA gave them photos of the production/engineering sample because they wanted it quick for posting/lisiting? And the EVGA photos or their actually shipping/released ones...
Click to expand...

Haha! Makes sense, alright. I went for the GTX 670 2gb ftw. Will pull the trigger on the Catleap tonight. Going for the perfect pixel version

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElevenEleven

Barely related question - my apologies - would this male HDMI-to-female DVI adapter work in a chain connection with a DVI->VGA adapter?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041902&p_id=2080&seq=1&format=2

Trying to come up with a cheap solution for an HDMI socket on my video card to work with a VGA projector input, instead of buying a more expensive display port -> VGA connector (I also have 2 mini display ports on my card).


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Barely related question - my apologies - would this male HDMI-to-female DVI adapter work in a chain connection with a DVI->VGA adapter?
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041902&p_id=2080&seq=1&format=2
> Trying to come up with a cheap solution for an HDMI socket on my video card to work with a VGA projector input, instead of buying a more expensive display port -> VGA connector (I also have 2 mini display ports on my card).


I don't think it would... Assuming this is your chain connection: HDMI--->DVI--->DVI--->VGA

HDMI, DVI, and Display Ports are Digital signals - so you would need an active adapter to change it to analogue (VGA)... but then again, it is cheap enough that it may be worth to try it out?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Hrm, ok. I just figured since DVI->VGA adapters are so cheap and small (and do digital -> analog conversion already), I should be able to do HDMI -> DVI -> VGA... since HDMI and DVI are basically the same digital signal, right?

These are a dime a dozen:


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hrm, ok. I just figured since DVI->VGA adapters are so cheap and small (and do digital -> analog conversion already), I should be able to do HDMI -> DVI -> VGA... since HDMI and DVI are basically the same digital signal, right?
> These are a dime a dozen:


That wouldn't work. DVI -> VGA is able to work passively because DVI can output an analog signal as well as a digital signal. When you use the DVI -> VGA adapter, it's connecting the pins used for analog on the DVI port to the VGA pins. HDMI -> DVI -> VGA would not work because HDMI doesn't carry an analog signal at all.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thank you for the explanation - I'll have to go with a mini DP to VGA then, if I don't figure out how to connect my projector to iGPU (with a discrete card present).


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Barely related question - my apologies - would this male HDMI-to-female DVI adapter work in a chain connection with a DVI->VGA adapter?
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041902&p_id=2080&seq=1&format=2
> Trying to come up with a cheap solution for an HDMI socket on my video card to work with a VGA projector input, instead of buying a more expensive display port -> VGA connector (I also have 2 mini display ports on my card).


Why exactly do you need to use the HDMI socket to run the VGA?


----------



## rotary7

That wont work because its only 1080p, you need a duel link dvi


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thanks for the replies, I've sorted it out. Rotary7, this is for my projector - not the Korean monitors. This was an off-topic question.


----------



## jam3s

Well guys, after owning my Catleap for about a month or more, I have only a single red pixel. From what I know, it's 'stuck' and not dead.

It's only apparent on a black screen. And only up close. From 10 feet you can't see it. That's the ONLY thing wrong with my catleap. I'm not complaining.

Anyone know of a pixel fixing program for stuck pixels?

I have hardly any light bleeding. And from what I know, light bleeding may be caused from the bezel being too tight on the frame of the monitor.

Overall, best monitor I've ever used.

If I had a choice to sell my Catleap and swap for a U2711, I don't think I'd do it. Maybe for warranty from dell, and a better stand (but mine is wall mounted so idc.)


----------



## rotary7

you sit 10 feet away from the monitor?


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> you sit 10 feet away from the monitor?


No no no. Only when watching movies.

I typically am about 2-2.5 ft or less away from the screen lol...


----------



## ElevenEleven

You can try JScreenFix, which costs ~$3 and you can get an instant refund afterwards if it doesn't fix your stuck pixel. It did not work for me personally. If you don't have tempred glass over your stuck pixel, I'd simply try massaging it with your finger gently (and then you'll have to clean off that fingerprint!) Massaging has helped me with 2 older monitors (but my ShiMians have tempered glass, so I can't test it on them).


----------



## erunion

Whats the advantage of not having anti-glare coating?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erunion*
> 
> Whats the advantage of not having anti-glare coating?


No sparkly effect on white/grey pages, slightly worse looking colors imo as well


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No sparkly effect on white/grey pages, slightly worse looking colors imo as well


Yeah the sparkly effect is bad but then again you get used to it.


----------



## erunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No sparkly effect on white/grey pages, slightly worse looking colors imo as well


Is that what causes that...I just thought my eyes were crazy.


----------



## FishHeadswg

So does the Catleap v Achieva decision basically break down to whether you want the higher refresh rates for gaming?

I'm just about to grab this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tempered-Glass-27-Yamakasi-Catleap-2703-LED-IPS-2560x1440-WQHD-Monitor-/130724901986?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e6fcfb462


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishHeadswg*
> 
> So does the Catleap v Achieva decision basically break down to whether you want the higher refresh rates for gaming?
> I'm just about to grab this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tempered-Glass-27-Yamakasi-Catleap-2703-LED-IPS-2560x1440-WQHD-Monitor-/130724901986?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e6fcfb462


Honestly... I don't get the buzz with the 120hz catleaps or whatever... it's a sloppy 120hz, from what I hear, with skipping frames, etc.

It all boils down to price really.

Cheapest looking (but cheapest of the bunch): Catleap
Mid ground: Shimian
Best looking: Crossover


----------



## thashef

So I finally have the my Shimian installed and wanted to know which ICC profile works the best?? I see a whole bunch online but not sure which one should I used.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Honestly... I don't get the buzz with the 120hz catleaps or whatever... it's a sloppy 120hz, from what I hear, with skipping frames, etc.
> It all boils down to price really.
> Cheapest looking (but cheapest of the bunch): Catleap
> Mid ground: Shimian
> Best looking: Crossover


None of the regular Catleaps do >60hz refresh rates anymore. Some of the "multi-input" ones are advertised as 120hz, and do accept 120hz, but skip frames.


----------



## dachef

Hey guys I thought I felt obligated to post since this forum helped me out selecting my monitor. I only found out about overclock.net when looking for information about these Korean monitors.
So, I just got my Shimian Tempered glass monitor from Dream_Seller for $309 (non-perfect pixel), he doesn't offer one. My shipment was delayed because according to him the monitor they were going to send out had too many dead pixels (over 5). He wrote to me 2 days after my purchase that it was going to be delayed and along with this message he said they are started to carry a new model of Tempered glass monitors that have the glass under the screen. Dream_seller said they check every monitor before he ships it out. I have received the model with the tempered glass on the outside. This monitor is ******* baller. From what I have checked ZERO dead pixels and ZERO stuck pixels. The tempered glass is a must imo, but people have their own opinion on that. The glass makes it look so much sexier imo. I will definitely get another one when I have the money. Oh way people say the stand is flimsy and cheap, this is true but it REALLY doesn't matter once you set it on your desk.

The brightness and contrast is fine but I would like to lower it a little bit. Anyone know how I can do this? I have a EVGA 670.
Peace


----------



## avikanik29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> I'm not sure how relevant it is , but there is a guide in the 'Yamakasi Catleap Club' thread to dis-assembling .. it's in the first post under 'Stand Removal'
> it may well be a better idea to return it though ... good luck with it whatever you decide!


So dream-seller got my monitor back , he claims he did not find anything wrong and sent over a video. Its a good thing I also created a video of the monitor before sending it back to him , so I sent it over to him with all the details .... still waiting to hear from him but this doesn't look that good,


----------



## iammclovin

I just joined, but have been following this thread for a little while now, trying to make a choice on which model best suits me.

Does anyone else know more about the Catleap 2703? I started to narrow everything down to choosing that model, and was on the fence between that, and the Q270, but I recently emailed Bigclothcraft,
and got this response, which is not what I wanted to hear (although I'm not sure if it is correct/accurate).

"Hello
Almost same.
But 2703 use IPS Panel and Q270 use S-IPS model.
And 2703 has tempered glass.
About design, 2703 support VESA 100 x 100.
Thanks

- bigclothcraft"

Strange though, since someone else posted a picture of their 2703, and the front panel label says S-IPS. Although, it's hard to know with some of these monitors, since some come with speaker holes (and no speakers, etc).

Hoping to find out if anyone can verify the internals of the 2703 to see if it has the same LG panel as the rest...


----------



## LC155

They say S-IPS, but I am sure that they are all H-IPS. Unless we get a lot of people taking pictures of the pixel structure, I am going to assume they're H-IPS based on the few I've seen so far.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> They say S-IPS, but I am sure that they are all H-IPS. Unless we get a lot of people taking pictures of the pixel structure, I am going to assume they're H-IPS based on the few I've seen so far.


Not really sure how you even get that these are H-IPs, what makes you think that they are?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Not really sure how you even get that these are H-IPs, what makes you think that they are?


Their pixel structure. S-IPS has a very particular grid of <<<'s. H-IPS is more like vertical rectangular blocks. From the pictures I have seen of these monitors so far, they've got the latter structure.


----------



## rotary7

I looked and its s-ips, so its good


----------



## MenacingTuba

PRAD.de's review of the 27" Achieva Shimian QH270 is up, in German

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-shimian-qh270.html


----------



## lollavid

Quick question:

I just received this monitor (qh270-lite), However, my computer is away (with 5850) and all I have is my work laptop, It only has hdmi-out. Is there a way for me to connect the laptop to this monitor? The main use will be with my desktop, however, I'd like to be able to hook up my work computer to extend the deskspace. I'm not overly concerned with what resolution i would have.


----------



## Onions

i dont think thats gonna work as it requires a stronger signal but you can try it out and let us know


----------



## theduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lollavid*
> 
> Quick question:
> I just received this monitor (qh270-lite), However, my computer is away (with 5850) and all I have is my work laptop, It only has hdmi-out. Is there a way for me to connect the laptop to this monitor? The main use will be with my desktop, however, I'd like to be able to hook up my work computer to extend the deskspace. I'm not overly concerned with what resolution i would have.


I haven't tried this myself with this particular setup, but you can just buy a male dvi-d to male hdmi cable from Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186012&nm_mc=OTC-FroogleNEW&cm_mmc=OTC-FroogleNEW-_-Cables+-+HDMI+Cables-_-Syba-_-12186012

Only $9 and has 5 star reviews...worth a try and if it doesn't work, you'll have gambled with less money than I just spend on my lunch.


----------



## GrJohnso

Most notebook computers do not handle the native 1440p resolution that the stripped down (SE, Lite) qh270 panel displays require. They top out at 1080p generally. You'll need to review the on-board graphics specs closely to see what resolutions are supported. Most will say they support DP, HDMI, or Dual-DVI outputs, but the max resolution is still below the 2560x1440 required to drive these. The Multi-Input versions of these monitors that have an on-screen display(menu) and internal scaler work fine with notebooks though.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theduck*
> 
> I haven't tried this myself with this particular setup, but you can just buy a male dvi-d to male hdmi cable from Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186012&nm_mc=OTC-FroogleNEW&cm_mmc=OTC-FroogleNEW-_-Cables+-+HDMI+Cables-_-Syba-_-12186012
> Only $9 and has 5 star reviews...worth a try and if it doesn't work, you'll have gambled with less money than I just spend on my lunch.


i'm not sure whether to believe the picture or the specifications where it lists

"HDMI Type A Male to DVI-D Single Link Male"

no dual link dvi-d in the specifications but the picture shows it


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> http://envelopelab.sourcevide.co.uk/achieva-shimian-qh270lite-27quot-lg-sips-led-2560x1440-qhd-dvi-169-6ms-monitor-computers-amp-accessories_p7296.html
> Looking for some feedback on this seller. Anyone think this is legitimate at all? The price is incredible. It comes out to about 170 shipped to the US. The description says verified seller of Achieva and the bottom of the site says verified with a bunch of security stuff and whatnot. Just wondering what you guys think. If this is legit I'm definitely getting one when I get my next paycheck.
> Their items are processed through paypal so if there's a problem I can open a dispute right?


Ditto on what I said in that post. Any thoughts?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Something has to be off about it - either hidden charges or some scam, or you have to buy in bulk. It doesn't make sense for them to sell these monitors for so little.


----------



## LC155

Still interesting how they'll use paypal. Since paypal pretty much always sides with the buyer, if it was a scam you'd think they'd avoid it.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Still interesting how they'll use paypal. Since paypal pretty much always sides with the buyer, if it was a scam you'd think they'd avoid it.


Probably a mistake in pricing. They have some stuff at normal price range.


----------



## Newwt

You guys finding these on ebay or amazon? I found A dream-seller on ebay, but the monitor is 300$ not the 370-400$ people are saying.


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> You guys finding these on ebay or amazon? I found A dream-seller on ebay, but the monitor is 300$ not the 370-400$ people are saying.


Prices have been changing lately. They're more like ~300-350 lately depending on what model you get. They're legitimate sellers with better prices than have been in the past. You're just lucky I suppose.


----------



## GrJohnso

What Tombom said... Prices range from the high $200 range ($285 is what I paid for my Catleap SE from Green-sum) to $450, depending on variants, "Perfect Pixel", "Multi I/O", etc... People lean toward the Perfect Pixel options from sellers because they have less issues purchasing Squaretrade reseller protections if something does go wrong. You can also pay to have the reseller "open the box and check" for any issues prior to shipping, or add extra packaging hopefully prevent shipping damage, etc...

However, it seems like there are just as many happy customers getting perfect pixel results from the cheap drop-ship options as there are with the higher priced options. So, figure out how much you are willing to spend, pick one of the listed sellers everyone is talking about, and don't look back....


----------



## Newwt

anyone have the newer IPSI model(new tempered glass)? I guess those are shipping instead of the IPSB now.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> anyone have the newer IPSI model(new tempered glass)? I guess those are shipping instead of the IPSB now.


Quite a few people do. You can find some photos and reviews - anything you need to know in particular?


----------



## tinkererguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> I have seen people report no problems and that Nvidia control panel states they are HDCP compliant


Seeing the same thing, QNIX QX2700 LED shows as HDCP compliant in NVIDIA Control Panel:
http://tinkertry.com/close-look-qnix-qx2700-led-2560x1440-27-inch-monitor/


----------



## Thrall

He guys, I'm looking at getting a Catleap but I'm wondering how much more the prices are going to go down. Do we know how much these monitors actually cost the sellers? After reading through here and seeing prices drop from $400-500 a few months ago to about $300 now, I'm wondering how much lower they can get. Do people foresee these dropping to $250 shipped in the next month or two? Thanks!


----------



## ElevenEleven

The prices have been steady at 300-400 (depending on model and vendor) for quite a while now. I don't think they'll go down much less at this point. You might see an odd $290 monitor, but then if frequently doesn't come with a 110V+ adapter, if that's what you need (those listings are more expensive). Most are 300+, as they have been for ~2 months.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The prices have been steady at 300-400 (depending on model and vendor) for quite a while now. I don't think they'll go down much less at this point. You might see an odd $290 monitor, but then if frequently doesn't come with a 110V+ adapter, if that's what you need (those listings are more expensive). Most are 300+, as they have been for ~2 months.


^ This.

Not to mention the sellers know they are EXTREMELY competitive in their pricing compared to what we have domestically. The same quality display here in the states is ~$900, so I don't see the sellers of the Korean displays dropping further. Honestly at ~$400 a pixel perfect with AC adapter is a sweet deal.


----------



## Wibin

Sorry for asking sillies, but how was it that one is able to open the back cover of a shimian? Through brute force?

After removing all the screws, the back plate is still firmly closed. With clippers it seems.

What I'm trying to achieve is overriding the brightness controls and set the leds to maximum brightness with no pulse width modulation in between. Any insights into this would be greatly appreciated!









BTW, a happy owner of a new ShiMian QH270-IPSB (tempered glass) from pallascospi (ebay). Two very minor dust particles - no dead pixels found yet.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I believe you have to open up the front bezel, which in our case means removing the front glass first. Makes it pretty difficult, compared to the non-glass models where you can pry the front plastic bezel off, exposing a series of screws. I am guessing the screws you took out were for the vesa mount?


----------



## tombom

All this week dreamseller is having a sale and redcap and green-sum are listing $290 monitors with power cables. Now is a good a time as any to jump on this if you're looking at these. I bought mine earlier today.


----------



## adiegoguy

I am looking to use the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite in a digital signage setup on a kiosk and I cant find anywhere if this monitor will turn its self back on after a power failure assuming its getting a signal from the computer? Can someone please try this and let me know? Will any of the other Monitors mentioned in the thread turn back on? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wibin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I believe you have to open up the front bezel, which in our case means removing the front glass first. Makes it pretty difficult, compared to the non-glass models where you can pry the front plastic bezel off, exposing a series of screws. I am guessing the screws you took out were for the vesa mount?


Yes, I did take the Vesa screws and the ones next to the stand and the stand off. Actually I'm trying to pry off the case of a Hazro I have, not the Shimian.







The Hazro has a glass all across the screen like the shimian IPSBI model, but my Shimian IPSB is with the glass behind the bezel. As such I would then have more luck with the Shimian it appears. Thanks!









Any idea on how easy it is to replace/modify the current stream cables to the panels driving the backlight and/or adjust the brightness controls by bypassing the brightness entirely? If the panel is connected only by flat cables including both signal and led-power it'd be hell to try and rewire it, so I'd probably have more luck with trying to find the brightness module(?).


----------



## ElevenEleven

I had to temporarily switch to the DVI cable that came with one of my ShiMians, because the good replacement I got from Monoprice has too big of a choke to fit through my new Silverstone case. While I wait for a thinner gauge replacement, I'm in a bit of a shock at just how bad my screen looks with the "stock" cable! I got so used to the crisp beautiful colors from the good cable that I can really see the difference now quite easily where it wasn't that apparent in the beginning. So I highly recommend a quality replacement for the cables that come with these monitors.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> While I wait for a thinner gauge replacement, I'm in a bit of a shock at just how bad my screen looks with the "stock" cable! I got so used to the crisp beautiful colors from the good cable that I can really see the difference now quite easily where it wasn't that apparent in the beginning. So I highly recommend a quality replacement for the cables that come with these monitors.


really... i may just buy a dvi-d dual link cable from monoprice then if it makes that much of a difference. i mean a digital signal is a signal but then again i have no idea where these koreans get their dvi-d dual link cables from.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I had to temporarily switch to the DVI cable that came with one of my ShiMians, because the good replacement I got from Monoprice has too big of a choke to fit through my new Silverstone case. While I wait for a thinner gauge replacement, I'm in a bit of a shock at just how bad my screen looks with the "stock" cable! I got so used to the crisp beautiful colors from the good cable that I can really see the difference now quite easily where it wasn't that apparent in the beginning. So I highly recommend a quality replacement for the cables that come with these monitors.


Can you be specific.
Digital cables are NOT like the old analog VGA cables from an IQ point of view. Iam VERY curious as to what poor colors, etc you experienced.


----------



## rotary7

The cables seems fine with mine, as long as its duel link
i have 2 dvi cables that came with the monitors and then i have another duel link i got from compusa and they all look the same as of image quality


----------



## ElevenEleven

Digital signal is still subject to noise. I'm not saying there's going to be a dramatic difference in one DVI cable to another, but in my particular case, I have one cable that came with my first ShiMian (I refused the second, saying that I was going to buy my own) and 2 from Monoprice (24 AWG thickness with huge chokes). I used Monoprice cables with my 2 monitors (2 different computers) for a while now until yesterday, when my new Silverstone case arrived, and the 24 AWG choke was too big to fit through a hole for cable management. I found the DL-DVI cable that came with my first monitor and plugged it in while I wait for a new, thinner choke cable to arrive, and what I saw was not the crisp clean picture I got used to but a rather grainy "more dull" appearance. I now have a bit of a yellow tint too, especially toward the bottom of the screen. There was none of it that I could notice with the good cable.

So I'm just sharing my experience. If you can find a cheap but good quality replacement cable (such as by having access to monoprice), I recommend trying it - it might make a difference. I wouldn't recommend the 24 AWG one necessarily - 28AWG is probably fine and is what I will have to use with my new computer case. My other monitor's still on a 24 AWG cable.


----------



## cee loe

Quick question on some of the sellers it says Monitors check & test before ship. Does this just mean they are making sure the power works? Or do they check for dead pixels? And do you think the extra 20-30 bucks for the Tempered Glass is worth it?


----------



## rotary7

They do check and the glass models look like a really big ipad, so yeah its worth it for looks and its safer to clean


----------



## rodrigorajao

Will one these monitors work with a AMD HD 5850?? According to the card specs, it should. However, some eBay ads say it will not work.


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodrigorajao*
> 
> Will one these monitors work with a AMD HD 5850?? According to the card specs, it should. However, some eBay ads say it will not work.


Once your card outputs a Dual Link DVI signal, it will work. Hell, it should even work on very old ATI HD 2900GT or Nvidia 7600GT series cards as they both output DL DVI signals.


----------



## george_orm

How do people find gaming on these monitors ?
The 6ms sparked and interest...

Ow and some people earlier were saying that the glass models have less to no dust now,
The glass looks so sexy, but worth the risk ?


----------



## obto

Can anyone tell me the difference between the FSM-270YG which was reviewed here, and the Achieva/Catleap?

The FSM seems to go for ~$340 while the latter two go for ~$300. Is the FSM worth the extra $40-60?


----------



## george_orm

^ i would also love too no this ?


----------



## rotary7

You think The PCBs will work on our monitors?


----------



## yoi

i just want an IPS 120hz 27-30 inches and highest ress possible .. i want to make my own bezel for these hiddeous monitors lol


----------



## GrJohnso

I'm with ya... I actually have a bezel design I was going to suggest, but I want to do some patent research first. Then, once my dreams of coming up with a cool idea of my own are dashed by the reality that all my cool "unique" thoughts are not as cool or unique as I think, I'll mention it here for all the DIY'ers...

But yes, bring on the 120hz IPS (without frame drops) panels please...


----------



## Hydros

Soon 1000000 views!


----------



## rune3400

Has anyone tried to remove the bezel on one of these ?? I am considering doing it myself, because i think the frame on my Qnix looks so ugly.

If anyone has seen someone who even disassembled it, I would really like to see it!


----------



## Tori

where do i buy these monitors?

can someone please help me I am in the market for a 2560 monitor


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> where do i buy these monitors?
> 
> can someone please help me I am in the market for a 2560 monitor


Ebay. Search the name of the monitors.
Some of the popular sellers are redcap and TA planet.

Good luck.


----------



## JayXMonsta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SidEvolution*
> 
> Hey Guys! I got my Catleap Q270 SE (no glass or speakers version (I haven't had enough time to take pictures, I'll probably be getting to that during the weekend since I don't have time right now). I hooked it up, initially with out the power, and it automatically gave me a bsod error 0x124 which is a hardware error caused by busted hardware, incompatible hardware/drivers, "borked" drivers (not all folks agree with this one). I do not have a DVI port on my laptop but an hdmi so I used a duallink-dvi to hdmi cable to hook it up. I plugged this into another laptop of lower calibre (I believe) and it did not error what so ever. That laptop could not handle 1440p but did recognize the monitor. I'm not sure if it installed drivers automatically or not. I will be testing it on a higher-calibre desktop later on when i have time ( probably tomorrow) My video card is a 540m nvidia (not dedicated) and a dedicated intel graphics 3k. This may not be able to handle 1440p ( which will be unfortunate) but it shouldnt error like so.
> I just wanted to see if anyone else got this error and going through 400 pages is too much a task when you dont much time. If anyone could help or has any information to offer, that would be great. Thanks!


again same issue


----------



## Trax416

Ordered ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite for $286 from Red-cap.

Came within 5 days, and had no dead pixels at all. Monitors was exactly as described and completely brand new.

In the past 12 months he has had 18 bad reviews out of hundreds. Of those 18, only a handful were to do with the monitors. Of those handful, all but two were because the person didn't use the correct DVI cable.

I see a lot of people are having problems with Dream-seller. I suggest giving red-cap a shot. Same monitors, for a cheaper price.

I would also advice against getting any type of glass on your monitor. It may make the monitor "look sexier". However it increases the chances you will have a messed up display due to dust. It also increases the price. The glass is also not as good as the glass Apple uses, and can cause future issues down the road with no warranty or repair service around.

I was also going to get a tempered glass version, but decided against it for those reasons.

Edit : http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330718939374#ht_12703wt_1397

^ exact listing.


----------



## h220wnzj00

I just got mine from redcap and I'm seeing some pretty big backlight bleed on the bottom left and right corners. Seems like the panel either was not mounted flat or is inherently slightly warped. I tried some light massaging which made it slightly better, but still no go. Any other things I can try before I contact redcap?


----------



## MikeVirtual

Hi everyone.
Thought I'd chirp in with my experience now that my monitors have arrived and things have been resolved to my satisfaction.
Ordered 2 Shimian's from green-sum







(top bloke) on Friday July 27th 3.00pm UK time.
They arrived Tue 31st @ 10.47am - wow! Fast!
Undid the packaging to discover I only had one power supply - damn!
Used that to check both monitors - no dead/stuck pixels and minimal back-light bleed.
Notified green-sum via email and asked for power supply to be sent.
Wed 1st Aug got reply asking for photo of items contained in the packaging - sent photo.
Thurs 2nd got confirmation that new power supply would be sent at no charge.
Fri 3rd Aug got tracking number for DHL - I expect power supply to arrive Mon/Tue.

I just wanted to share my experience.
I was gutted when I opened the packaging to find power supply missing and started worrying about shipping costs, etc., but mistakes happen.
What is far more important is how green-sum resolved the situation for me speedily and at no cost. I would definitely recommend.

*Also if anyone in the UK is looking for replacement power supply for any of these IPS panels*, I had a bit of a wild goose chase looking to cover my ass in case green-sum had'nt turned out to be so good.
There are compatible power supplies on ebay with the correct pin polarity, but the only one I could find was from a US based seller and had the mickey-mouse adapter plug.
Far better for UK buyers, and with a decent kettle lead adapter like the Frontek I found this from Hazro, although they don't appear to link to this page from their website! Hope this might help someone.

Mike


----------



## haroldhoe

I've read a few pages but still have some questions. I am thinking of buying the NEW Shimian QH270-IPSI with tempered glass (I'm in the UK btw), the new one apparently isn't as likely to arrive with dust under the glass. I have a 2010 2.4GHz Core 2 Duo White MacBook with the NVidia GeForce 320M and know that I am going to need a Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI-D adapter.

Here's the monitor: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-QH270-IPSI-Achieva-ShiMian-27-LED-Monitor-NEW-TEMPERED-GLASS-2560x1440-QHD-/221074081095?

Is the tempered glass worth the risk? is it really that common to come with dust under the screen (old or new models)?

Are there any alternatives to the Apple adapter that are more reliable or is it not as bad as the 2 year old reviews are saying?

Are there any buyers that you would recommend?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Swuell

Is this one better than the Catleap..?


----------



## BoredErica

Achievia has a higher rate of failure, it seems. Just voted in poll, Catleap came in well done.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Achievia has a higher rate of failure, it seems. Just voted in poll, Catleap came in well done.


Not judging by actual posts in the Catleap thread.


----------



## Ellop

My apologies if this has been answered already but is there a consensus yet on whether you need a converter or a 110V power brick instead of the 220 it comes with? I know the 220 'works' with a standard power cable, but I didn't know if either a converter of a 110V power brick was recommended to avoid excess heat/burn out.

Also, a similar question to the dual dvi cord coming with these monitors. I see a lot of people swapping out for aftermarket ones. Is it necessary, or kind of a wait and see how the one I receive performs?


----------



## needslipo

I've had mine for a week (Catleap Q270). Paid extra for the perfect pixel and am quite impressed. Was a little worried about the glossy display's reflections, but I'm actually starting to like the enhancement to picture quality that it gives. I'm using the power brick that came with it and while it's pretty warm, it's not any hotter than some older laptop charger bricks.


----------



## Vuashke

omg theres a shimian for 265 AUD O.O

thinking of buying one, got friends in korea who could probably help me out with warranty anyway


----------



## Kitarist

Wow thats a great deal. Do we already have any ratio regarding bad vs good monitors


----------



## Rayyeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellop*
> 
> My apologies if this has been answered already but is there a consensus yet on whether you need a converter or a 110V power brick instead of the 220 it comes with? I know the 220 'works' with a standard power cable, but I didn't know if either a converter of a 110V power brick was recommended to avoid excess heat/burn out.
> Also, a similar question to the dual dvi cord coming with these monitors. I see a lot of people swapping out for aftermarket ones. Is it necessary, or kind of a wait and see how the one I receive performs?


Most sellers will specify they ship a brick that takes 110-240, 190-240, or 220-240 in the subtext on the search page.

If you're in america, don't risk supplying a 220V only adapter with 110V (unless you have a transformer). It causes more current draw, and doesn't guarantee proper voltage output, which could damage your components.


----------



## FishHeadswg

Bought a Catleap from pallascopi, the glass was shattered on the inside. He has yet to respond after 3 days.


----------



## LC155

Yeah, you should have really gone for the top rated sellers. I wouldn't trust anyone else with overseas on this kind of item.


----------



## FishHeadswg

Well, he is a top-rated seller. I wouldn't have bothered otherwise.


----------



## renli3d

Hello everyone,

Since the last post was about problem with sellers, I wanted to post my experience with *Red-cap* on eBay. I must say that I am very impressed with Red-cap products and his level of customer service. Not knowing that Crossover made a 27" monitor that wasn't 2560x1440, I did a buy it now on the first one I saw that was in a matte finish. It was something like $380. Later I found out that it was a 1920x1080 monitor. I contacted Red-cap and told him that I mistakenly purchased the wrong monitor and wanted the higher resolution model instead. Without hesitation or any further prompting from me Red-Cap cancelled the transaction. I then purchased a Achieva Shimian QH270-LITE for less than $290. Even though he would have made more money forcing me to keep the monitor I had mistakenly purchased, he didn't and for that I am truly appreciative. The QH270-LITE I purchased was shipped out immediately and arrived on my doorstep in 3 days from Korea. Amazing speed! I gingerly removed the monitor from the packaging and set it up. It came with a Welltronics power brick which says that it can handle 110V. It appears to be good quality and is made in Korea, not China. With a deep breath, I powered it on, expecting some obvious defects on boot since the LG panels are supposed to be from A- batches. I was greeted by a beautiful canyon that I had downloaded from interfacelift in anticipation. Not ever having seen a an Apple Cinema Display and having worked on a Dell matte monitor for years I was blown away by the image. Glossy screens definitely look much more 3D under proper lighting conditions. Overwhelmed would be an understatement - it looked so good. I then started to do a full dead pixel check. I expected a few dead pixels since the price was so good and again, these are supposed to be A- panels. I ran the tests over and over and finally confirmed that the screen was perfect. No stuck pixels, no dead pixels. More importantly, no backlight bleed that I can detect with eyes alone (I was really worried about this one).

Supposedly red-cap checks all the monitors prior to shipping to make sure that they are functioning properly. I can't confirm if he did or not but I can say that he sent me a perfect monitor and for that I am truly grateful. The monitor is the best thing I've ever purchased for my PC and I am very, very picky about the things I buy, usually only buying the top of the line.

I have not purchased from the other sellers but Red-cap would be my seller of choice.


----------



## newchemicals

Glad you had a good experience. I have a Shimian QH270-Lite also.


----------



## ipsblue

Hi guys.

I received my monitor (FSM-270YG) yesterday. With a dark background, the monitor has an area at the bottom-center that is blue-ish (see image below). Is this normal (and will fix itself over time) or is this a defect that I should complain about?



Thanks!


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipsblue*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I received my monitor (FSM-270YG) yesterday. With a dark background, the monitor has an area at the bottom-center that is blue-ish (see image below). Is this normal (and will fix itself over time) or is this a defect that I should complain about?
> 
> Thanks!


that's a pressure spot unfortunately . Can't be fixed.

It's created by applying to much pressure to an area of the screen, which leads to "pixel juice" bleeding all over the place.

Must be rough handling.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Since all the panels seem to be the same, is there a brand or model you guys recommend for a 27" monitor? Thanks.


----------



## Relance

Does anyone know of any buyers that still carry the IPSB model? It seems as though the larger sellers (red-cap, dream-seller, etc) have all changed the pictures inside the IPSB listings into IPSI.

The only sellers that still have the pictures of IPSB are from sellers I don't think anyone has purchased from (dhsummer, fasterkorea, etc).


----------



## rotary7

I ordered 3 from red-cap, and no joke, everyone is perfect, not even bleeding
Going 3x1 for gaming is nice for sure


----------



## Trax416

I ordered another from red-cap. It doens't work. The blue light just blinks and I get no picture. Anyone know *** is going on?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> I ordered another from red-cap. It doens't work. The blue light just blinks and I get no picture. Anyone know *** is going on?


Sounds like your GPU can't do dual link DVI on both ports.

Blue flashing light means it's trying to get a signal, but cannot. (I've got the same problem on my XFX 6950, so am upgrading to a 670/680 soon.)


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Sounds like your GPU can't do dual link DVI on both ports.
> Blue flashing light means it's trying to get a signal, but cannot. (I've got the same problem on my XFX 6950, so am upgrading to a 670/680 soon.)


I am using a 6850, and others report it's working fine. I also got one before, and it was being run on the same card (but different physical card), and it worked.

This is strange.


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> I am using a 6850, and others report it's working fine.


Try taking out the one you're using regardless and stick the new one in the same port and see what happens.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Try taking out the one you're using regardless and stick the new one in the same port and see what happens.


This is on a different computer. It's a 6850, but a different brand. I just looked up on their site, and saw it's only Dual link DVI-I and not dual link DVI-D.

I suppose dvi-i will not work with this monitor?

What if I used a DVI to HDMi adapter.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> This is on a different computer. It's a 6850, but a different brand. I just looked up on their site, and saw it's only Dual link DVI-I and not dual link DVI-D.
> I suppose dvi-i will not work with this monitor?
> What if I used a DVI to HDMi adapter.


DVI-I is pretty standard on graphics cards, so it's normal. It allows both digital and analog signal for output devices. If you plug a DVI-D cable into it, it will work just fine, sending digital signal, while if you plug a DVI->VGA adapter and use it with a VGA cable, you can use it for for analog outputs (not for these monitors, of course).


----------



## defected

I am looking at 120hz monitor for 599.99 running with a GTX680 with the possibility to Sli next month or sell my GTX680 and spend a bit more on the GTX685 4Gb version . My goals as a gamer are high frames peeking 110 or around 100 or even holding 120 . Don't care about resolution above 1080p since I am use to it and as long as I don't look at a 1400p monitor I should be ok !! Yeah I know probably once I witness higher resolution I would cave in .

Games I play 75% of the time are racers & Fps as for windows programs they are audio related so I only need high quality studio monitors .

This is the monitor I am looking at

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236206

Estimated days will it take for one monitor to arrive the USA ? Also here is a link to another monitor that uses same resolutions 2560x1400p but I can buy it here in the US with better warranty . You would think buying a monitor would be the easy part .

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0384780


----------



## Benzman

I just recieved my crossover yesterday and IM stunned with picture quality and Perfect Pixel monito from DREAMSELLER fast shippin pivot stand for 350 and yes it does have brightness control but that's it and also i have dual gtx560's and i run crysis 2 in maxed out settings and still get around 70-80 fps on averege and in BF# maxed out around 100fps and the colors are amazing and 144p,just 1 thing with my monitor was when i first got it there was alot of ghosting but than shortly after using the monitor it all went away,now on the second day and absolutely perfect slight bleeding in top left corner but it's nothing so im stunned for wat i got per $ i would deffinetly recommend this model also the casing looks easy to take apart and im a mercedes technician so i no bit about taking things apart and this looks much much much easier than ctleap i don't no about shimian ones might be easier to take apart even than crossover but from reading lots of forums peaple had stated that crossover may have bit better color quality and better stands and overall build quality


----------



## Theultimateeye

So in a nutshell the Q270's come with the LG panels or are there only certain sellers selling those models.


----------



## Juggernaut 510

Hello,

I know its been a few months and you have two monitors here on your post. Which monitor is better? The Yamakasi or the Achieva?

Would you recommend to get them still? I'm a little worried about the glossy screen though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggernaut 510*
> 
> Hello,
> I know its been a few months and you have two monitors here on your post. Which monitor is better? The Yamakasi or the Achieva?
> Would you recommend to get them still? I'm a little worried about the glossy screen though.












Please refer to the post above yours and read about these monitors individually, especially the information posts in the very beginning of each Korean monitor info/club thread.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishHeadswg*
> 
> Bought a Catleap from pallascopi, the glass was shattered on the inside. He has yet to respond after 3 days.


Top rated on ebay vs reputable selling and dealing with these monitors is different.

I have never heard of that name before. Since your here you must have read the thread before. Best to go with a seller that plenty of people have had good dealings with.


----------



## kahilm

Brand: QH270-Lite (ordered), QH270-IPSB (shipped) *see below
Price: $295.50 shipped
Seller: ta_planet

Ordered on Wednesday, 8/8 in the evening. A few hours later, ta_planet emailed me saying he was out of the QH270-Lite monitors but would ship me the QH270-IPSB (identical to the Lite but w/ speakers) right away for no additional cost if I didn't want to wait until the following week for a Lite shipment. I agreed and it was shipped by 8/9. The box arrived on Monday, 8/13 which was two days earlier than Fedex estimated. Pretty nice.

Inside the box was the monitor, stand, power supply + power cable + power adapter, and DVI-Dual link cable. Also, a little note from ta_planet saying thanks and that the monitor wasn't dead, lol.

Plugged everything in, turned on my PC, and didn't get a picture. Was kind of worried... until I pulled out my other two monitors and just left the Shimian in. Turned on, looked beautiful. Plugged my other 2 monitors in and now have all 3 running. Tried to find any dead pixels, but couldn't find any. There is some backlight along the top border, with a nickle sized area of bleed near the top-right corner. Noticeable with a full black screen, but can't tell when gaming/browsing the web/etc. Haven't done any color calibration but I don't do any photoshop work so it's not that important to me. The stand feels secure, no wobbling at all. Haven't used the speakers and don't plan to.

Overall, very happy with the purchase. Glad to get rid of nvidia surround and switch to a single, high res monitor.


----------



## rotary7

you got rid of surround? Having 3 of these is a blast


----------



## kahilm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> you got rid of surround? Having 3 of these is a blast


I had 3 22" TN LCDs in surround. Now I have 1 22" TN and the Shimian.

Honestly, I was sick of all the incompatible games with surround. Or the games that were kind of compatible, but you needed a user made patch that would break every time an official patch would come out. Or the games that would keep their UI on the far left and the far right, resulting in neck pain from twisting my neck every 2 seconds.

One huge, high res screen is so much better in my opinion. I wanted to love surround (had the setup for over a year) but I also just want to play my games and not worry about compatibility and finding unofficial patche.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahilm*
> 
> I had 3 22" TN LCDs in surround. Now I have 1 22" TN and the Shimian.
> Honestly, I was sick of all the incompatible games with surround. Or the games that were kind of compatible, but you needed a user made patch that would break every time an official patch would come out. Or the games that would keep their UI on the far left and the far right, resulting in neck pain from twisting my neck every 2 seconds.
> One huge, high res screen is so much better in my opinion. I wanted to love surround (had the setup for over a year) but I also just want to play my games and not worry about compatibility and finding unofficial patches.


I never had a problem turning my head







but then again I only play games that support it good like BF3 and even GW2 supports it good to


----------



## Wibin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishHeadswg*
> 
> Bought a Catleap from pallascopi, the glass was shattered on the inside. He has yet to respond after 3 days.


You should check for damage on the box. Contact UPS/DHL/FEDEX since it's likely shipment damage. They might contact the seller for you and they will arrange it for you. Mileage may depend on the shipping company.


----------



## Dwight_K_Schrute

Just curious if anyone can confirm for sure that none of the monitors currently being sold by the various reputable sellers on eBay are no longer overclockable? I know there was a thread where someone had asked and one person has stated that it was no longer possible. Hoping this is not completely true.

Thanks in advance for any information pertaining to this.


----------



## JMCB

Well, my power brick blew. Hoping it didn't take the monitor with it. Had to spend $35 to get a new one shipped. I was using the original. And it happened right as soon as I hooked up my rig with it's replacement CPU. =/


----------



## darkreize

What GPU do you use for these?


----------



## JMCB

I'm using 2x HD 7970s.


----------



## Smithson

Do these high res displays work on notebooks?

1. hdmi with ati 4550, manufacturer says 1080p is the highest
2. Nvida Go 7900GS 7900gs with single link dvi

Have a desktop with hd 5450 card that i think would work (?)but would also want to connect the notebooks.


----------



## ElevenEleven

The first two are not enough to drive one of these monitors. You need dual-link DVI (or a display port) and the ability to do 1440p or 1600p or higher.

Look at the manufacturer's page for your HD 5450 and see if it has a Dual-link DVI port - pretty sure it should support 1440p/1600p.


----------



## mi1stormilst

This is the monitor I purchased "★ACHIEVA Shimian★QH270-IPSBS QHD 2560x1440 27" LG S-IPS Monitor Speaker WHITE" from the following dealer: "accessorieswhole"

I have connected it to my HD6950 with perfect results. No dead pixels, no noticeable light bleed, beautiful display all the way around. Text is super sharp and CS GO looks freaking fantastic at this resolution. I primarily bought this for Photoshop and I previously had a Acer 23" TFT display that just looks plain bland next to it. I am noticing a bit more motion lag in twitchy games, but nothing I can't live with. It also shipped with three random doo rags...I am not kidding!!! LOL! The only cons I have are that the VESA mounts are a bit shallow and I had to get some hard rubber grommets to make my existing screws work.

Monitor on my desk...desk is pure white and it is a perfect match!









Box inside the shipping box...I would have like to have seen better packing on the external box, but no harm done!









Close up of the screen...makes it look kinda bad, but this is not at all what the monitor looks like through the human eye!









Inside the Shimian box...packed very nicely, but the 110V adapter was in right in front of the screen...eek!









Specific model # marked outside the box...I highly recommend this version only!









Some really awesome doo rags for the thug in you...***!!!


----------



## hakkafusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahilm*
> 
> I had 3 22" TN LCDs in surround. Now I have 1 22" TN and the Shimian.
> Honestly, I was sick of all the incompatible games with surround. Or the games that were kind of compatible, but you needed a user made patch that would break every time an official patch would come out. Or the games that would keep their UI on the far left and the far right, resulting in neck pain from twisting my neck every 2 seconds.
> One huge, high res screen is so much better in my opinion. I wanted to love surround (had the setup for over a year) but I also just want to play my games and not worry about compatibility and finding unofficial patche.


run it in windowed mode and stretch the screen size ftw


----------



## mi1stormilst

I will admit that at first I was very enticed by eyefinity and since I got my Shimian I don't miss it at all. I ran it for about 9 months and I totally agree that 1 large monitor is just better.


----------



## Smithson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The first two are not enough to drive one of these monitors. You need dual-link DVI (or a display port) and the ability to do 1440p or 1600p or higher.
> Look at the manufacturer's page for your HD 5450 and see if it has a Dual-link DVI port - pretty sure it should support 1440p/1600p.


thanks, i see some of these comes with hdmi
CATLEAP Q270 MULTI 27" LED 2560X1440 S-IPS Stereo HDMI
CROSSOVER 2720MDP hdmi would those work, or anyone tried them?

Checked the hd5450 , and its Dual-Link DVI 2560 x 1600 at 60Hz.


----------



## nsilva

FSM-270YG vs the Acheiva Shimian... Which to pick?

And what do I need to run 3 of these together? Currently using a 5770 which I guess I can't use.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mi1stormilst*


I got to this photo and was thinking what in the world, who left a bloody/burned/soiled rag in the box. I couldn't figure out what it was till I scrolled down some, lol.


----------



## mi1stormilst

I know funny isn't it!!! The Doo Rags are freaking awesome!!!

In a follow up to my initial impressions I wanted to point out that the monitor has does have a noticeable amount of uneven back light, but only on an all black background. This is not noticeable under any other circumstances under normal operations. I don't see it in Photoshop, web surfing or games. It does seem like a very reasonable compromise for the quality of the display. It looks significantly better/sharper than any of my TFT displays by a long shot.

Is it worth $350 dollars...in my estimation it is. I have a significantly larger seamless display, better color, better viewing angles and reasonable response times.

Would I have paid another $300-$400 for better back light performance...no I would not!

Would I pay another $100 to be guaranteed that I would have no dead pixels, perfect back lighting and a one year warranty...yes I would!

Would I consider 3 of these displays for crazy Eyefinity setup...no! I think the major benefit of the high res display is not having the headache and still reaping the benefits of high rez, great color, good viewing angles and no hassles.

Since all of these monitors are basically the same I think your best bet is to buy the cheapest one you can find with the minimum connections you will need and jump on it. If you are not 110% happy with the monitor for the price I would suggest selling it for the same price you bought it for an order another. I am 110% happy with what I am getting for the price and I will likely be purchasing another to replace my kids monitor at the end of the year. I may even consider grabbing another for myself for unprecedented dual monitor resolution. Since I got the Achieva Shimian I would probably try the Catleap the next go around for good measure, but only if I can get it in white 

Loving the view!!!


----------



## Jodo

Just purchased a Achieva Shimian q-lite for 285CAN(288US). Will update with shipping speed to Victoria Canada and any duty required by the delivery. Seller is ta_planet who is apparently offering upgraded 110v converters in this batch as well.

Can't wait. Hooking this up to a Gigabyte 670GTX windforce so should be able to push the pixels just fine.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mi1stormilst*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Post
> 
> 
> 
> I know funny isn't it!!! The Doo Rags are freaking awesome!!!
> In a follow up to my initial impressions I wanted to point out that the monitor has does have a noticeable amount of uneven back light, but only on an all black background. This is not noticeable under any other circumstances under normal operations. I don't see it in Photoshop, web surfing or games. It does seem like a very reasonable compromise for the quality of the display. It looks significantly better/sharper than any of my TFT displays by a long shot.
> Is it worth $350 dollars...in my estimation it is. I have a significantly larger seamless display, better color, better viewing angles and reasonable response times.
> Would I have paid another $300-$400 for better back light performance...no I would not!
> Would I pay another $100 to be guaranteed that I would have no dead pixels, perfect back lighting and a one year warranty...yes I would!
> Would I consider 3 of these displays for crazy Eyefinity setup...no! I think the major benefit of the high res display is not having the headache and still reaping the benefits of high rez, great color, good viewing angles and no hassles.
> Since all of these monitors are basically the same I think your best bet is to buy the cheapest one you can find with the minimum connections you will need and jump on it. If you are not 110% happy with the monitor for the price I would suggest selling it for the same price you bought it for an order another. I am 110% happy with what I am getting for the price and I will likely be purchasing another to replace my kids monitor at the end of the year. I may even consider grabbing another for myself for unprecedented dual monitor resolution. Since I got the Achieva Shimian I would probably try the Catleap the next go around for good measure, but only if I can get it in white
> Loving the view!!!


Would you mind posting more photos of your white ShiMian? With more light perhaps.


----------



## mi1stormilst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Would you mind posting more photos of your white ShiMian? With more light perhaps.


I certainly can, but it will not be until later tonight...on a side note...had a storm last night...my computer will not post today )-:


----------



## supersam23

My experience with these monitors is bad and the seller is even worse.
"green-sum"

I bought 3 of these monitors.
1st The colours were perfect, perfect whites & blacks, never seen anything so nice, it was whiter & blacker than my Samsung Galaxy Note Super Amoled HD screen, the colours were very vivid, I was impressed, however there was two big pressure marks, covering several hundred pixels.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/413339_10150973133363412_156356026_o.jpg

2nd monitor, it's pretty good, it has only 1 dead pixel, which I can't notice, the colours are off, theres a green tint, there's no way to really get rid of it by adjusting the colours, it's never as good as what the first monitor colours are, basically after hours of calibrating you'll end up with a high res TN panel, no matter how you tweak it, there's going to be a tint remaining... Although you do get used to it sort off, if it was used as a single monitor with nothing to compare it with.

3rd monitor, It had serious green tinting, and 50% of the screen, left side: is darker than the other, with a couple of dark patches too at the bottom.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/323081_10151029063673412_1491858944_o.jpg
As you can see it's pretty bad.

I don't have the first monitor with the good colours to put up, it's in the box now, But I took one of the 2nd and 3rd side by side, (bare in mind, the 2nd ones colours are not that great, so the right side one is worse than it would appear in the comparison. I'm comparing bad with worse in the below)
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/324981_10151029064413412_528384836_o.jpg

This is after both have been calibrated to the closest possibly match, if I had a picture of the first monitor side by side, you'd see even the second one (left side) is terrible for it's tinting too...

Anyway, the seller agreed to pick up and replace the first monitor which had the purple pressure marks.
When it actually came to telling me when the collection date is due, he then tried to make excuses, saying actually it's not a manufactures fault, but DHL "damaged" it, even though the box was not damaged, it didn't look at all like a DHL fault.
About a couple weeks later, or so I got a phone call from DHL, wanting to know if the monitor was faulty, they was vague and not specific...
"Is the monitor you bought from China faulty?"
I replied: "The monitor I bought from SOUTH KOREA is faulty"
And that was pretty much it other than the hello's and goodbyes.

After I asked the seller what's going on, but all I got is delays, excuses, ignoring, etc.
Finally after almost 7 weeks, I get a reply, offering me 30 USD part refund, (originally he offered 40) Also stating that I have to return the monitor, he's gone back on his word that he would collect it.

So he's not an honest seller. green-sum

I don't know if the other sellers are any good, but this one is one to avoid.

As for the 3rd monitor with the 50% dark side, and overall green tint, (It's actually worse than my camera will show in the photos)

He said, you can return it, but if you do you can't return the other, you can only send one back, also he said, it's unlikely the manufacturer will accept the return, so I guess he's implying I'll have to pay to have it returned, and then pay some more to get the faulty one sent back to me...

Oh what's great now, the 3rd monitor, now keeps doing this.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/614944_10151046904648412_125108789_o.jpg

It's like a coloured white noise...

Time for PayPal claims...

I have his eBay message for proof, one of the earlier replies.

Hello.
Sorry for the delay.
We are making many inquiries to the manufacturer about this issue.
If you want a reimburse from my authority we can offer you $40.
From not getting any confirm, this is my limit.
Please understand.
If it is hard to accept, we will proceed a pick up service.
And give you a replacement.
And if you are going to purchase a second monitor we will ship it together.
Also for the replacement, we will check for every defects and send it to you.
After you decide, we will proceed the next step.
We will be waiting for your reply.
Thank you.

I agreed to his "pick up service"

I actually purchased a 2nd and a 3rd monitor sometime after this, he kept making excuses for the return, about DHL investigating etc, and I thought the first monitor would just be a one off fault, seeing as so many people got good monitors, so I didn't want to wait any longer, went ahead and bought 2nd and 3rd monitor in good faith, that he'd honour his email for replacement for the 1st.

Not only did he not honour his replacement and "pick up service)
He send me more defective items, and won't honour the return for these either.

So be careful buying this monitor, expect a fault, and if you're buying from green-sum, expect to have a horrible customer services, where he doesn't honour his own words.
I can't speak for the other sellers, from reading the forums, some people have had no problems with returns, others had... So I guess it's a risk, from whoever you buy from.

Good value for money if you want high res for a low price, very bad value for money if you expect an IPS or even quality of a TN panel...


----------



## Tephnos

Seems you were just pretty unlucky. A lot of people have had a good experience from green-sum, but I'd personally go with BCC, ta_planet, or AW. The former and latter the most tempting options for their return policies.


----------



## rotary7

I picked up 3 and they are all perfect, not even a dead pixel, even my wife wants to trade her 30'' ips for a 27'' because how much it looks clearer .


----------



## mi1stormilst

Bad news guys last night my monitor stopped working, but I believe it is the power cord. Any idea where I can go to get a bloody replacement? The transformer used to be warm now it is cold as a stone. I think it might be a good idea for us to buy a step up transformer with these monitors.

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Bright-VC20 ... d_sim_lg_4
http://www.amazon.com/Power-Bright-VC75 ... _pe_s_cp_3

I am really not sure how much power we would need. I have emailed the seller and I am waiting on a response. Sucks not to be able to go down to the store and get what you need )-:


----------



## mi1stormilst

Okay so I think I am getting to the bottom of the issue. Looks like my monitor is not able to display on startup or reboot. I have to boot up from my standard monitor and once Windows loads I can connect it. I am running an MSI 6950 and have never had any issues running Eyefinity or any number of monitors. The model I have indicates it supports dual DVI so do you guys think it is the cable, the monitor or the video card?


----------



## mi1stormilst

OK!!! I got it all figured out my awesome MSI 6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Edition card is not working with dual link DVI. I connected the Shimian right up to an old Power Color 4870 with 2x Dual DVI and it worked perfectly from boot. The only way the MSI works is if I boot to another monitor first and get into windows. Then as long as I don't shut down or reboot I am fine...so I have opened a ticket with MSI since my card is only 6 months old. Funny thing is it ran Eyefinity triple displays with no issues for months.


----------



## Jodo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodo*
> 
> Just purchased a Achieva Shimian q-lite for 285CAN(288US). Will update with shipping speed to Victoria Canada and any duty required by the delivery. Seller is ta_planet who is apparently offering upgraded 110v converters in this batch as well.
> Can't wait. Hooking this up to a Gigabyte 670GTX windforce so should be able to push the pixels just fine.


Update:

Ordered Aug 21 at 4pm(so Korea was sleeping)
Shipped out Aug 22 at 3am from South Korea
Arrived in Anchorage, AK 2pm Aug 22
Arrived in Memphis, TN 12am Aug 23
Arrived in Vancouver, BC, Canada 7am Aug 23 on the way to Victoria

I called just now to arrange for pickup instead, should be here today they said. Duty for all you Canadians wondering is ~34 dollars which is basically HST on the item so I'm happy with that. Total paid was $320.


----------



## imknowno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodo*
> 
> Update:
> Ordered Aug 21 at 4pm(so Korea was sleeping)
> Shipped out Aug 22 at 3am from South Korea
> Arrived in Anchorage, AK 2pm Aug 22
> Arrived in Memphis, TN 12am Aug 23
> Arrived in Vancouver, BC, Canada 7am Aug 23 on the way to Victoria
> I called just now to arrange for pickup instead, should be here today they said. Duty for all you Canadians wondering is ~34 dollars which is basically HST on the item so I'm happy with that. Total paid was $320.


Thanks for update Jodo. No shipping fee?


----------



## Jodo

Shipping was included in the 285US price. Duty as noted afterwards.

So I picked it up and brought it home. Other than some backlight bleed which was to be expected, there are no discernible issues. No dead pixels anywhere, no stuck pixels, no pressure spots.

I did have a little bit of ghosting when I first turned it on, but that quickly disappeared and hasn't show itself again. After 7 hours of use, brick is warm but not hot. I have no idea if the brick is different from the original being packaged but I don't think so. Used the power cord from my old monitor rather than the included "adapter" which I didn't want to trust.

Very happy with my purchase. I don't think I could imagine having two of these...they wouldn't fit on my desk lol.


----------



## tinkererguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adiegoguy*
> 
> I am looking to use the ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite in a digital signage setup on a kiosk and I cant find anywhere if this monitor will turn its self back on after a power failure assuming its getting a signal from the computer? Can someone please try this and let me know? Will any of the other Monitors mentioned in the thread turn back on? Thanks in advance!


The QNIX QX2700 2560x1440 27" should work for your application, particularly if you have DVI-D to DVI-D cabling.

I cannot be sure, as I had an adapter that may have been a factor in some troubles I experienced, described here:
http://tinkertry.com/close-look-qnix-qx2700-led-2560x1440-27-inch-monitor

but what I can say is that my power strip with all my accessories and monitors is turned off when I leave the room, and turned back on when I return, and the QNIX always turned right back on for me if my PC was still on, without having to hit the power switch. Resuming the laptop also automatically woke the screen, makes sense, given it has only one DVI-D input to "watch" for activity on.

I hope this helps, and thank you for reminding me that I should add automatic power up to my tests for my new Nixeus (arriving next week) as well:
http://tinkertry.com/close-look-nixeus-led-2560x1440-27-inch-monitor/
given it has more inputs, it's possible I'll have to hit some buttons every time I sit down to work if I have signal on more than just DisplayPort, which could be annoying, won't know until I try...


----------



## mi1stormilst

WOW! "accessorieswhole" on ebay is the real deal. I contacted him through ebay about the problems I was having with what I THOUGHT was the power brick. I got a response within 48 hours and today a new power brick arrived!!! That is some unbelievable customer service from over seas! I am going to order a new dual link cable today before I send my video card back to MSI.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersam23*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with these monitors is bad and the seller is even worse.
> "green-sum"
> I bought 3 of these monitors.
> 1st The colours were perfect, perfect whites & blacks, never seen anything so nice, it was whiter & blacker than my Samsung Galaxy Note Super Amoled HD screen, the colours were very vivid, I was impressed, however there was two big pressure marks, covering several hundred pixels.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/413339_10150973133363412_156356026_o.jpg
> 2nd monitor, it's pretty good, it has only 1 dead pixel, which I can't notice, the colours are off, theres a green tint, there's no way to really get rid of it by adjusting the colours, it's never as good as what the first monitor colours are, basically after hours of calibrating you'll end up with a high res TN panel, no matter how you tweak it, there's going to be a tint remaining... Although you do get used to it sort off, if it was used as a single monitor with nothing to compare it with.
> 3rd monitor, It had serious green tinting, and 50% of the screen, left side: is darker than the other, with a couple of dark patches too at the bottom.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/323081_10151029063673412_1491858944_o.jpg
> As you can see it's pretty bad.
> I don't have the first monitor with the good colours to put up, it's in the box now, But I took one of the 2nd and 3rd side by side, (bare in mind, the 2nd ones colours are not that great, so the right side one is worse than it would appear in the comparison. I'm comparing bad with worse in the below)
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/324981_10151029064413412_528384836_o.jpg
> This is after both have been calibrated to the closest possibly match, if I had a picture of the first monitor side by side, you'd see even the second one (left side) is terrible for it's tinting too...
> Anyway, the seller agreed to pick up and replace the first monitor which had the purple pressure marks.
> When it actually came to telling me when the collection date is due, he then tried to make excuses, saying actually it's not a manufactures fault, but DHL "damaged" it, even though the box was not damaged, it didn't look at all like a DHL fault.
> About a couple weeks later, or so I got a phone call from DHL, wanting to know if the monitor was faulty, they was vague and not specific...
> "Is the monitor you bought from China faulty?"
> I replied: "The monitor I bought from SOUTH KOREA is faulty"
> And that was pretty much it other than the hello's and goodbyes.
> After I asked the seller what's going on, but all I got is delays, excuses, ignoring, etc.
> Finally after almost 7 weeks, I get a reply, offering me 30 USD part refund, (originally he offered 40) Also stating that I have to return the monitor, he's gone back on his word that he would collect it.
> So he's not an honest seller. green-sum
> I don't know if the other sellers are any good, but this one is one to avoid.
> As for the 3rd monitor with the 50% dark side, and overall green tint, (It's actually worse than my camera will show in the photos)
> He said, you can return it, but if you do you can't return the other, you can only send one back, also he said, it's unlikely the manufacturer will accept the return, so I guess he's implying I'll have to pay to have it returned, and then pay some more to get the faulty one sent back to me...
> Oh what's great now, the 3rd monitor, now keeps doing this.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/614944_10151046904648412_125108789_o.jpg
> It's like a coloured white noise...
> Time for PayPal claims...
> I have his eBay message for proof, one of the earlier replies.
> Hello.
> Sorry for the delay.
> We are making many inquiries to the manufacturer about this issue.
> If you want a reimburse from my authority we can offer you $40.
> From not getting any confirm, this is my limit.
> Please understand.
> If it is hard to accept, we will proceed a pick up service.
> And give you a replacement.
> And if you are going to purchase a second monitor we will ship it together.
> Also for the replacement, we will check for every defects and send it to you.
> After you decide, we will proceed the next step.
> We will be waiting for your reply.
> Thank you.
> I agreed to his "pick up service"
> I actually purchased a 2nd and a 3rd monitor sometime after this, he kept making excuses for the return, about DHL investigating etc, and I thought the first monitor would just be a one off fault, seeing as so many people got good monitors, so I didn't want to wait any longer, went ahead and bought 2nd and 3rd monitor in good faith, that he'd honour his email for replacement for the 1st.
> Not only did he not honour his replacement and "pick up service)
> He send me more defective items, and won't honour the return for these either.
> So be careful buying this monitor, expect a fault, and if you're buying from green-sum, expect to have a horrible customer services, where he doesn't honour his own words.
> I can't speak for the other sellers, from reading the forums, some people have had no problems with returns, others had... So I guess it's a risk, from whoever you buy from.
> Good value for money if you want high res for a low price, very bad value for money if you expect an IPS or even quality of a TN panel...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Seems you were just pretty unlucky. A lot of people have had a good experience from green-sum, but I'd personally go with BCC, ta_planet, or AW. The former and latter the most tempting options for their return policies.


I'm sorry to hear that. I bought my two Catleaps from BCC. The shipping was quick and customer service was good. My 2nd one has 5 dead pixels, 4 are in the center part. BCC authorized a return shipping for this monitor. Quick and easy. They can be slow on the reply when there're a lot of orders, but other than that they're excellent. I'll update the situation once the monitor has reached Korea.


----------



## Drakenxile

hi looking to know if anyone knows where to get a power adapter for the Crossover monitors


----------



## mi1stormilst

I actually emailed the person I bought mine from and they sent me an extra one...for FREE


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys I have a couple question regarding these 2560x1440 27" monitors. My question below 1-4 Thanks for your input trying to decide if I should change monitors etc..

1. Could I buy 3 x of these monitors and use just 1 x eVGA GTX690 to power them? (Portrait mode)
2. What is the highest refresh rates can they go up to? Above 60Hz? Playing BF3
3. Has anyone else tried side by side comparison from a 27" 1920x1080 120Hz is there a plus or minus between the two?
4. Last question is I currently am using a LG FLATRON W3000H 30" 60Hz (when I play BF3 it seems I need to put a whole clip into one guy before he dies vs other people shooting at me I die couple hits? I understand there are other more powerful guns when playing but could the 60Hz vs 120Hz play a roll in speed when shooting? I feel like I have a 1 second delay etc..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I have a couple question regarding these 2560x1440 27" monitors. My question below 1-4 Thanks for your input trying to decide if I should change monitors etc..
> 1. Could I buy 3 x of these monitors and use just 1 x eVGA GTX690 to power them? (Portrait mode)
> 2. What is the highest refresh rates can they go up to? Above 60Hz? Playing BF3
> 3. Has anyone else tried side by side comparison from a 27" 1920x1080 120Hz is there a plus or minus between the two?
> 4. Last question is I currently am using a LG FLATRON W3000H 30" 60Hz (when I play BF3 it seems I need to put a whole clip into one guy before he dies vs other people shooting at me I die couple hits? I understand there are other more powerful guns when playing but could the 60Hz vs 120Hz play a roll in speed when shooting? I feel like I have a 1 second delay etc..


To your last point, a 120hz screen would make no difference. All it would do is make the screen smoother, provided you're getting enough FPS.

The people you're referring to are just better shots, more of the bullets are hitting.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I have a couple question regarding these 2560x1440 27" monitors. My question below 1-4 Thanks for your input trying to decide if I should change monitors etc..
> 1. Could I buy 3 x of these monitors and use just 1 x eVGA GTX690 to power them? (Portrait mode)
> 2. What is the highest refresh rates can they go up to? Above 60Hz? Playing BF3
> 3. Has anyone else tried side by side comparison from a 27" 1920x1080 120Hz is there a plus or minus between the two?
> 4. Last question is I currently am using a LG FLATRON W3000H 30" 60Hz (when I play BF3 it seems I need to put a whole clip into one guy before he dies vs other people shooting at me I die couple hits? I understand there are other more powerful guns when playing but could the 60Hz vs 120Hz play a roll in speed when shooting? I feel like I have a 1 second delay etc..


2. Nvidia SLI setup can only do ~90-100Hz on the 2B rev. Catleap. But in your case (non 2B), ~65Hz is the highest.
3. From what I read, even the 2B rev. which can do 120Hz doesn't provide a smooth experience compared to true 120Hz monitors (side comparison).
4. I don't think it's the monitor. Have you checked your connection? IMO, I think it's your choice of gun and accessories which cause it. More info. on the gun?


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> 2. Nvidia SLI setup can only do ~90-100Hz on the 2B rev. Catleap. But in your case (non 2B), ~65Hz is the highest.
> 3. From what I read, even the 2B rev. which can do 120Hz doesn't provide a smooth experience compared to true 120Hz monitors (side comparison).
> 4. I don't think it's the monitor. Have you checked your connection? IMO, I think it's your choice of gun and accessories which cause it. More info. on the gun?


Thanks for your quick response what is this 2B Rev? As you can see it's been a couple years since I purchased a monitor I been reading on the forums Vega etc I was thinking of going 3 x 27" portrait or 5 x 23" portrait tell I found this thread saying 27" 2560x1440 etc..
I have some cash to spend on a new monitor(s) but if I do not have the right GPU card what's the point. Sounds like I need a multiple cards in CF/SLI to do this?


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your quick response what is this 2B Rev? As you can see it's been a couple years since I purchased a monitor I been reading on the forums Vega etc I was thinking of going 3 x 27" portrait or 5 x 23" portrait tell I found this thread saying 27" 2560x1440 etc..
> I have some cash to spend on a new monitor(s) but if I do not have the right GPU card what's the point. Sounds like I need a multiple cards in CF/SLI to do this?


Here's where you can find all the info. about the Yamakasi Catleap.

The 2B is the board revision which is overclockable. It's not in production anymore. Don't buy the multi-input 2B Catleap since it's not a true 120Hz.

No comment about the multi setup since I'm gaming on a single monitor. By the way in BF3, you died pretty quick from the exhange might have been from the fact that your opponent was aiming a little lower from the head. And, in the last few shots the bullet hit your head resulting in a death from a headshot due to the bullet climb. My 2c.


----------



## MintyFresh269

Got my QH270 monitor a few weeks ago in white to match my white switch 810. I have only found one dead pixel and the refresh rate is 60Hz. it looks so beautiful.


----------



## av30

Just ordered a QH270 for 295.99 here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-WQHD-LED-HD-DVI-2560-x-1440-Computer-Monitor-/330718939374?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d006288ee#ht_11938wt_1397

What do you get for the extra 10.00 on this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-HD-DVI-2560-x-1440-Computer-PC-Monitor-/220976981533?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item337341261d#ht_12682wt_1397


----------



## wkstar

The Seller gets $10.oo from people that do Not look at Every EBay listing


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your quick response what is this 2B Rev? As you can see it's been a couple years since I purchased a monitor I been reading on the forums Vega etc I was thinking of going 3 x 27" portrait or 5 x 23" portrait tell I found this thread saying 27" 2560x1440 etc..
> I have some cash to spend on a new monitor(s) but if I do not have the right GPU card what's the point. Sounds like I need a multiple cards in CF/SLI to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where you can find all the info. about the Yamakasi Catleap.
> 
> The 2B is the board revision which is overclockable. It's not in production anymore. Don't buy the multi-input 2B Catleap since it's not a true 120Hz.
> 
> No comment about the multi setup since I'm gaming on a single monitor. By the way in BF3, you died pretty quick from the exhange might have been from the fact that your opponent was aiming a little lower from the head. And, in the last few shots the bullet hit your head resulting in a death from a headshot due to the bullet climb. My 2c.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input but I found in fast shooting games like the first Counter Strike I used a CRT, but only had the Hz at 60 and I kept dying quickly, then someone told me to crank up my Hz I did and my game went through thw roof, I even got banned because they thought that I was hacking..
So I decided to try the new Asus 144Hz out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Latvik

Looking for a perfect pixel display, I only play MMO's (GW2 atm), I will never play an FPS on a PC

I don't care about aesthetics or speakers, only quality of picture

I have a 7950 video card, so which one is the best lol









Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite for $330-360
Crossover = $390
and the Catleap for $500

Why is the Catleap $500? is it that much better, hell why is the Crossover more than the Shimian.... I remember not to long ago they were a bit cheaper, or i'm insane possibly

Also see: Potalion - $370.00, Inch Matrix Neo, PCBAnK I never see anyone talk about these brands, i'm sure they do but not that i've read


----------



## salvanos

does perfect pixel mean better backlight leak too?
still thinking choose 290$ or 340$ for perfect pixel


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latvik*
> 
> Looking for a perfect pixel display, I only play MMO's (GW2 atm), I will never play an FPS on a PC
> I don't care about aesthetics or speakers, only quality of picture
> I have a 7950 video card, so which one is the best lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite for $330-360
> Crossover = $390
> and the Catleap for $500
> Why is the Catleap $500? is it that much better, hell why is the Crossover more than the Shimian.... I remember not to long ago they were a bit cheaper, or i'm insane possibly
> Also see: Potalion - $370.00, Inch Matrix Neo, PCBAnK I never see anyone talk about these brands, i'm sure they do but not that i've read


Really, they all use the same panels, so quality is near identical. I have the Shimian without glass and it's great. You can get a model of crossover with a better stand that allows for raising and lowering, twisting and rotating. That's why it's more. They also offer a plain stand model for about the same price as the Shimian. The Catleap though? I have no idea. The price has jumped huge on those since I was shopping for mine in May.

So really... if you want to pay extra for pixel perfect from a specific seller, do it. Make your decision on price and looks. Since you said you don't care about looks, just base it on price.

Green-Sum is selling the Catleap for $330, if you're set on that model... I found the listing buried among a pile of 490-500 dollar listings.


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> does perfect pixel mean better backlight leak too?
> still thinking choose 290$ or 340$ for perfect pixel


Nope, not as far as I know. Even if you find a seller that will check for back bleed, who's to say his/her standards will be the same as yours? I doubt anyone is going to measure it with a spectrometer and tell you that it's within such and such a range.


----------



## Latvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nubxandwich*
> 
> Really, they all use the same panels, so quality is near identical. I have the Shimian without glass and it's great. You can get a model of crossover with a better stand that allows for raising and lowering, twisting and rotating. That's why it's more. They also offer a plain stand model for about the same price as the Shimian. The Catleap though? I have no idea. The price has jumped huge on those since I was shopping for mine in May.
> So really... if you want to pay extra for pixel perfect from a specific seller, do it. Make your decision on price and looks. Since you said you don't care about looks, just base it on price.
> Green-Sum is selling the Catleap for $330, if you're set on that model... I found the listing buried among a pile of 490-500 dollar listings.


whats the "without glass" part? whats the viewing difference w/ or w/o

yea I noticed the Catleap prices have skyrocketed since May, I wasnt sure if there was actually a reason. Yea actually went through green-sum's feedback and "view item" for ppl who had paid $300-329 and links to the $520 auction on ebay, odd

In regards to all the non "usually mentioned" brands like potania/neo or whatever, I'm guessing they use the same panels, and are just newer sellers trying to get in on this?

how bad can this backlight bleeding get, for say gaming?

oh and from what i read ppl hvaen't been to happy with Green Sum lately, hmm


----------



## av30

My Shimian Lite came in after only 2.5 days. Talk about fast shipping. I bought mine from Red Cap who tests them out prior to shipping. There are zero dead pixels from what I can tell so far. I attached a side by side with my Asus VE278Q that I paid more money for than the Shimian. The Asus is on the right. The viewing angles and color fidelity are incredible. I calibrated the display with windows and then compared it to an icc profile I downloaded. It was quite comparable.

I'm very happy with the way all this turned out. My Asus for sale and with any luck I'll be able to recoup some of the cost. I could care less about 60hz vs 120hz. I run on a GTX 680 SC and am quite happy with playing at 60fps with vsync on.


----------



## mvMcfly

I hate coming into a forum with no posts and asking this, but I'm at a loss.

I just had my Shimian QHD270 arrive earlier today. I'm running a new Macbook Pro-Retina, a Monoprice dual-link DVI adapter. Everything is plugged in, USB & Thunderbolt/mini display port all snug. I've tried 2 different Dual link DVI cables. Power brick is green. Checking 'Monitor' in System preferences the computer can see the QHD270, but all I'm getting from the display is a blue blinking light. From what was written earlier in the thread this means the monitor detects no signal, but as I said, the computer can see it is there. Are there drivers necessary to use the Monoprice adapter? I know with non-Apple USB-Ethernet adapters you need a driver, does the Dual-link DVI need a driver?

Thanks

Edit: Mac OS - 10.7.4


----------



## kazmuzik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvMcfly*
> 
> ...
> Are there drivers necessary to use the Monoprice adapter? ..., does the Dual-link DVI need a driver?
> Thanks
> Edit: Mac OS - 10.7.4


In my understanding, you don't need a driver for such an adapter.
However, it is not so simple to convert DisplayPort to Dual-link DVI,
that most of those adapters including Apple's one have some issue.
Actually, I'd like to get one, and it seems that Kanex's one is better than others.


----------



## Latvik

just a bump on what buying one "with out glass" refers too, are there different glass panel options on these?


----------



## kazmuzik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latvik*
> 
> just a bump on what buying one "with out glass" refers too, are there different glass panel options on these?


Some models have the tempered glass on top of panel.
For instance, Yamakasi Precision 2703 or Achieva Shimian QH270-ISPB(or ISPI which is "inner" or "inside" version) has always tempered glass.
For some other models, it is optional.


----------



## mi1stormilst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvMcfly*
> 
> I hate coming into a forum with no posts and asking this, but I'm at a loss.
> I just had my Shimian QHD270 arrive earlier today. I'm running a new Macbook Pro-Retina, a Monoprice dual-link DVI adapter. Everything is plugged in, USB & Thunderbolt/mini display port all snug. I've tried 2 different Dual link DVI cables. Power brick is green. Checking 'Monitor' in System preferences the computer can see the QHD270, but all I'm getting from the display is a blue blinking light. From what was written earlier in the thread this means the monitor detects no signal, but as I said, the computer can see it is there. Are there drivers necessary to use the Monoprice adapter? I know with non-Apple USB-Ethernet adapters you need a driver, does the Dual-link DVI need a driver?
> Thanks
> Edit: Mac OS - 10.7.4


I think I actually read somewhere that Macbook Pro Dual DVI does not work with these...not sure where I read that.


----------



## Sibuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latvik*
> 
> Looking for a perfect pixel display, I only play MMO's (GW2 atm), I will never play an FPS on a PC
> I don't care about aesthetics or speakers, only quality of picture
> I have a 7950 video card, so which one is the best lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite for $330-360
> Crossover = $390
> and the Catleap for $500
> Why is the Catleap $500? is it that much better, hell why is the Crossover more than the Shimian.... I remember not to long ago they were a bit cheaper, or i'm insane possibly
> Also see: Potalion - $370.00, Inch Matrix Neo, PCBAnK I never see anyone talk about these brands, i'm sure they do but not that i've read


pretty sure people in this thread have gotten the PCBanK and the Potalion - they are all basically the same. I cant comment on the price swings but if i had to guess the catleap is more expensive because its a better know name now because of threads like this one.

I have 2 Shimian QH270s, running off a 7950, and i play GW2. game looks beautiful. I got them from TA_Planet, I did not pay for perfect pixel, but i got perfect pixel. 1 monitor has a good amount of light bleed in the bottom right corner and the other one has a small amount of top bezel sag, but TBH those issues are so minor in the grand scheme of things i don't care.


----------



## Voxxy

@Sibuna - I noticed you purchased both of your Shimian QH270s from ta_planet. I am about to buy 4 of these from him and he said that he included a 110~240V free voltage adapter included. As well as the US plug adapter. Did you get this free voltage adapter from ta_planet when you ordered and if you did, does it work like it should? Just checking to make sure I don't need to buy some other voltage adapter for the monitors to work properly and so it doesn't overheat and blow up. If you could get back to me really soon that would be great. I tried to send you another PM but it says I maxed out my 2 PM's per day.

Thanks so much for your help.

Michael


----------



## bodine1231

I'm thinking about getting a second Shimian,can anyone point me to a good dual stand that will work for these? Preferably from Amazon (prime) dont want to spend more than 150.00.

Also, the 'estimated delivery date' on eBay says Sept 21-Oct 4 for my first Shimian monitor (placed my order yesterday from green-sum) did it show that kind of long delivery time for everyone else and it just arrived way earlier?


----------



## GrJohnso

My Catleap from Green-Sum had around a 1 week estimate, and then showed up within 3 business days. Such a long lead time makes me wonder about availability. Try to send Green-Sum an email, but keep it very basic and easy to answer with a yes or no, to avoid any "lost in translation" issues. Green-Sum has been one of the better vendors, so I'd check in with them. Hopefully it's just a very conservative estmate and you'll receive them in the normal time of under one week.

G


----------



## bodine1231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrJohnso*
> 
> My Catleap from Green-Sum had around a 1 week estimate, and then showed up within 3 business days. Such a long lead time makes me wonder about availability. Try to send Green-Sum an email, but keep it very basic and easy to answer with a yes or no, to avoid any "lost in translation" issues. Green-Sum has been one of the better vendors, so I'd check in with them. Hopefully it's just a very conservative estmate and you'll receive them in the normal time of under one week.
> 
> G


Thanks. In the auction before I bought it the estimate shows the 10th for me so it's a little confusing.

Ok I just checked my order update in my email and it says the following. So maybe it just hasnt updated yet with eBay.

Paid on Sep-05-12 $289.00 Free 1 $289.00
Shipped on Sep-06-12
Expedited Shipping
Estimated delivery: September 21 - October 04, 2012
Tracking number: xxxx


----------



## jsmoother2012

Need some advice.

Bought a Shimian Lite a couple months ago, shipped to Trinidad (Caribbean) from Ta-Planet. Fedex at first charged me a duty & VAT fee, as they cleared it as a LCD Television. All computer equipment is both duty and VAT free here. After refusing to pay, they (Fedex), returned to customs and then allowed me to clear the item without any illegal charges.

My problem is that afterwards, Fedex sent a bill for the duty & VAT that was incorrect in the first place. I spoke to the office and was told, "don't worry, the old info was in the system and will be corrected". Yesterday, I got a note by mail saying I have 30 days to pay or legal action will be taken against me.

The country manager is an arrogant man and we argued about the initial fee. He basically said Fedex cannot be wrong and I
answered strongly.

Any advice on how to handle this?


----------



## yousefk

If I don't use a power converter, what are the chances that something will go wrong?


----------



## trav2020

See a few people wondering why catleaps have "leaped" in price. Pretty clear to me, bloggers have been posting about their experiences buying catleaps. So, the thousands of readers go to ebay and type in "catleap"; with no knowledge of the other brands.. (think of all the middle-class/upper middle-class programmers that read coding horror blog)

I'm buying 3 shimian qh270-lite monitors, and have decided to go with sellers that do not have a "perfect-pixel" listing. Reason behind this is if they are "inspecting" all their monitors, they pick out the best and sell for a higher price. Sellers with only 1 listing are just buying from manufacturer and shipping, with no inspections. These sellers will give you best chance of getting perfect/near perfect monitors. The bigger sellers who cherry pick out all the good ones and jack up the price will be sending the crap monitors out on their cheaper e-bay listings.

Just my theory, will see how it works for me









Anyone have thoughts along this line? or other evidence against this theory?

Thanks!


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trav2020*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> See a few people wondering why catleaps have "leaped" in price. Pretty clear to me, bloggers have been posting about their experiences buying catleaps. So, the thousands of readers go to ebay and type in "catleap"; with no knowledge of the other brands.. (think of all the middle-class/upper middle-class programmers that read coding horror blog)
> I'm buying 3 shimian qh270-lite monitors, and have decided to go with sellers that do not have a "perfect-pixel" listing. Reason behind this is if they are "inspecting" all their monitors, they pick out the best and sell for a higher price. Sellers with only 1 listing are just buying from manufacturer and shipping, with no inspections. These sellers will give you best chance of getting perfect/near perfect monitors. The bigger sellers who cherry pick out all the good ones and jack up the price will be sending the crap monitors out on their cheaper e-bay listings.
> Just my theory, will see how it works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have thoughts along this line? or other evidence against this theory?
> Thanks!


I bought two catleaps (non-PP) from BCC, first came perfect with no struck/dead pixels and no backlight bleeding. The second came with 5 dead pixels which is still within the spec, but four are grouped together and form a big dot. So, I contacted them and they authorized a free return shipping. It has just reached them two days ago. So, it is still on going but so far so good.

I intially thought the same about cherry-picking but from the two purchases I made and from what people are saying. I now think that there's a small possibility. But, what matters the most is the customer service, aftersale and RMA.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It could just be supply and demand, because yes, Catleaps have been more widely advertised on sites like Slickdeals and Techbargains (and since they started being advertised, I noticed an influx of newly registered people asking questions in this thread and the Catleap club thread). Other monitors have not really gone up in price much: ShiMians are still ~300-350 and CrossOvers are still ~350 for low end. My bet is advertisement and resulting demand driving prices up. I'm partial to ShiMians myself









There's no logical reason why the Catleap club thread grows by hundreds of posts a week other than advertising and people's interpretation that it must be better. Since it's not actually better, it has to be word of mouth and advertising.


----------



## Crest

Figured plenty of you know about this stuff, so I'd post it here rather than it's own thread.

I can't seem to figure this out, but I have a 30" and I considered getting two 27" like these and running them to the side. I know the pixel pitch is different, but from what I understand the actual pixel size difference should be pretty minimal. Something like 29.5" in 16"9 or something. BUt I used the Tvcalculator.com to figure it out and the difference looks like nearly an inch on the top and bottom.

Anyone have a link to some sort of visual calculator for sorting this stuff out. I was going to go with some Asus 1080p panels and try to match the pitch, but I'd love to have 7680 across. Am missing something or would it really be that big of a difference. I love my HP 30 but don't think I could drop 1400 for two of the 30" Leonidas's.


----------



## monitorbuyer

hi, i plan to buy crossover 27q led-p monitor , but before i buy it i wanted to ask a couple of questions, and if all works out will provide with pics when i get monitor if needed.









should i buy extra warranty(3years)?
i plan to use it also with my laptop which only has hdmi and vga ports, can i just buy hdmi to dvi-d transformer and it will work?
will extra electricity adapter will be needed as i live in Europe not states?
would you guys pay extra 50$ for perfect pixel?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-P-27-DVI-Dual-S-IPS-QHD-2560X1440-16-9-Pivot-Tilt-Monitor-/110869169169?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d0514411
this is the seller i chose, i chose that one because it has free shipping to my country


----------



## mvMcfly

An update to my previous rMBP problem.

I swapped out the Monoprice mDP - Dual Link DVI for the Kanex one; everything works now. Display does not show any dead pixels. Trying to temper my feelings, but feeling excited at this early point.


----------



## Latvik

so it seems red-cap and dream-seller are the cheapest atm for ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite "PERFECT PIXELS" I know people like ta_planet (they want 400$) and green_sum (though theres been some hate lately) whats the opinion on these two?

Plan on buying at least 2, anyone have dealings with "best offer" on multiple monitor purchases?

thanks as always


----------



## CattleCorn

I've read a review saying this monitor had something like 19ms input lag. What sort of experience have you guys had? (BF3, etc). Thanks


----------



## flushentitypacket

Are all of the monitors w/these LG displays currently being sold locked at 60Hz?


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latvik*
> 
> so it seems red-cap and dream-seller are the cheapest atm for ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite "PERFECT PIXELS" I know people like ta_planet (they want 400$) and green_sum (though theres been some hate lately) whats the opinion on these two?
> Plan on buying at least 2, anyone have dealings with "best offer" on multiple monitor purchases?
> thanks as always


I bought from dream-seller. He answered two emails during the transaction. The monitor box was double wrapped in bubble wrap. I couldn't ask for much more, really.


----------



## Nubxandwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> I've read a review saying this monitor had something like 19ms input lag. What sort of experience have you guys had? (BF3, etc). Thanks


I am NOT a hardcore fps player. And, I don't have a second, low-lag monitor to compare it to. But, I maybe, might notice a slight lag if I stare reallllly hard at the cursor and wiggle my mouse back and forth. It could be my imagination. That said, I don't have a problem playing fps.


----------



## mi1stormilst

Only get the on with the DVI connection on it and response times will be as good as they can be on IPS. I have no complaints about response times on mine. It is slower than my old TFT, but man is it pretty.


----------



## integlspwr

Hi Guys, I seem to be having a issue with my monitor. I got it about 5 days ago.

When the monitor gets signal either from a computer turning on or waking up from sleep, The screen would flicker 2 or 3 times and then it would be normal. I notice when the monitor does flicker, the green led on the power brick would flicker the same as the monitor.I believe this might be a power supply related issue.

Also I do see the image of my login screen (just without the backlight) so I know its not a signal from the laptop / computer and more of a PSU related thing.

Here is a youtube video I took this morning of the exact issue.




Id also like to mention that i did purchase the one from ta_planet that had the better power supply with upgraded chipset & larger noise filter.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## mi1stormilst

Just ask them to send you a new one...my guy did at no extra cost.


----------



## trav2020

removed


----------



## rhindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dabb*
> 
> Received my monitor from dream seller and it has a ton of dead/stuck pixels and flickers a lot!
> I'm not interested in opening up the monitor either as although that'll probably fix the flickering, it won't fix the stuck/dead pixels.
> Although the monitor looks brilliant, I can't live with it. There are probably 200 dead pixels on the whole screen, maybe even more. I can count at least 50 in the bottom left hand corner of the screen.
> You can easily see them on a black screen using this test: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


I ended up with an FSM 270-YG from eBay and have a flickering problem. You mention opening up the monitor as you could probably fix the flickering. Can you explain? If this is something I could possible do myself I'm up for it as I only have a couple dead pixels and this screen is amazing. REALLY don't want to go down the return path although I have contacted the seller to let him know if he has any suggestions. I may run to Fry's and get another dual-link DVI cable just to see.

Thanks!


----------



## integlspwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mi1stormilst*
> 
> Just ask them to send you a new one...my guy did at no extra cost.


ta_planet is saying its the VGA signal that is causing it. I did not buy one with a vga signal and just one with a DVI-D input.

I just went ahead and purchased one from eBay but I will try to get a replacement one from ta_planet just incase.


----------



## Caples

I'm stationed in Korea and I've been playing with the idea of buying them here and shipping them to people to avoid taxes and whatnot. I'll check with the guy I got my 27" Crossover from about how much the 30" models would cost. The 27" cost me about $375.

EDIT: Well there's a typhoon today and the roads status has been declared black so... yeah. I'll check when it stops drizzling.

Wouldn't you know it I have to work today when everybody else gets the day off.


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I'm stationed in Korea and I've been playing with the idea of buying them here and shipping them to people to avoid taxes and whatnot. I'll check with the guy I got my 27" Crossover from about how much the 30" models would cost. The 27" cost me about $375.
> 
> EDIT: Well there's a typhoon today and the roads status has been declared black so... yeah. I'll check when it stops drizzling.
> 
> Wouldn't you know it I have to work today when everybody else gets the day off.


That cost was direct from seller? I've heard they sell them in Korea for like $200, but its like $150 for shipping, and thats why the ebay prices are what they are..


----------



## Caples

I got it through a Korean who runs a small computer store on post. I'll ask around where I can pick them up myself. I'm guessing the guy marks them up quite a bit.

EDIT: I also thought I should mention that a friend of mine has ordered three of them. The only issue he had was a mismatched stand on one of the units. Being in Korea it was pretty easy to get it sent back to the manufacturer to get the right one sent out. Neither of us have had any dead pixels, backlight bleeding, etc across four monitors between us.


----------



## CattleCorn

Am I correct in understanding that the monitors being sold on eBay at this time are now stuck at 60hz and only the older models could clock past 60hz?


----------



## GrJohnso

Yes, your are correct that the current panels are all basically stuck at or very near 60hz... The good'ol overclocking PCB's that were included in the initial supply of these monitors are long gone. These should only be considered if you are looking for a very basic, 60hz IPS panel. Most are not perfect regarding backlight bleeding, and you may or may not get a dead or hot pixel here and there, and the build quality is generally a bit lacking, but.... Bang for the buck, hard to beat...

Greg

...happy owner of an old Catleap 270 SE panel...


----------



## jsmoother2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Am I correct in understanding that the monitors being sold on eBay at this time are now stuck at 60hz and only the older models could clock past 60hz?


Just to be clear. Only a specific type of older model was capable of 120Hz, not all of them.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrJohnso*
> 
> Yes, your are correct that the current panels are all basically stuck at or very near 60hz... The good'ol overclocking PCB's that were included in the initial supply of these monitors are long gone. These should only be considered if you are looking for a very basic, 60hz IPS panel. Most are not perfect regarding backlight bleeding, and you may or may not get a dead or hot pixel here and there, and the build quality is generally a bit lacking, but.... Bang for the buck, hard to beat...
> 
> Greg
> ...happy owner of an old Catleap 270 SE panel...


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## salvanos

just paid achieva shimian to red-cap
gonna wait the monitor now

gonna leave feedback here later

Thx


----------



## Ingolfr

Hi everybody.
I have a 5 year old Macbook Pro (2007, 2.2 GHz core2duo, GeForce 8600M GT) and it works just fine.
I wonder if my laptop is capable of working with any of these Korean 27-inchers. It sure has a dedicated DVI port (photo: http://www.configmac.com/images/img/macbookpro-24-17.jpg), but is it dual link? Will it work? Does anyone have experience connecting these displays with pre-unibody MBPs?
FWIW: I've been to a local store, the biggest display they had was Dell 2410 and it worked with my MBP.


----------



## Caples

That is dual link. For future reference Dual-Link DVI has a rectangular row of pinholes like the picture you have linked. Single-Link DVI has two separated square segments. Like so:



The 8600 GT supports resolutions up to 2560x1600. You should have no problem using these displays.

EDIT: I thought I would also chime in as well in saying that what you see in the picture is not always what you get. The case on my 27Q looks like the 27QD, and I have more display connections than is detailed on the actual product page.


----------



## Ingolfr

Caples, thanks for your help!
You mean there can also be vga/hdmi ports? That would be of no immediate use to me, but I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Caples

There are models which have more ports than just the DVI but they are a bit more expensive. The price difference between something like the Crossover 27Q and 27QD, the Achieva Shimian QH270, and the Catleap Q270 which have only a DVI port and monitors like the Crossover 2720MDP is $50+ depending on who you buy it from.

It all comes down to what type of display connection you want it to use since the monitors all essentially use the same display. If you're just going to be using DVI then I would go with the basic 27" models. If you absolutely must have different ports then go with monitors like the 2720MDP.


----------



## Alienware69

How does this compare to Apple Lightningbolt Display?


----------



## nexus99

Pulled the trigger on a Shimian QH270-IPSBS. Went the perfect pixel route just to hope there aren't any dead pixels. Purchased from TA-Planet on eBay. I hope the glass and resolution blow away this 5 year old Gateway 24" 1080p LCD.

Purchased at about 2 AM and got FedEx shipping info at about 9 PM.

I am a bit nervous.... but for things like this "You pay your moneys and you take your chances".

(Of course I needed to buy a new video card - GTX 670 - and a new PSU too. Heh... I love upgrades!)

I think I'll look at getting a table top mounting arm too. That seems like it would be pretty sweet.


----------



## rhindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhindle*
> 
> I ended up with an FSM 270-YG from eBay and have a flickering problem. You mention opening up the monitor as you could probably fix the flickering. Can you explain? If this is something I could possible do myself I'm up for it as I only have a couple dead pixels and this screen is amazing. REALLY don't want to go down the return path although I have contacted the seller to let him know if he has any suggestions. I may run to Fry's and get another dual-link DVI cable just to see.
> Thanks!


Dabb checking again to see how opening the monitor would fix the flickering. I have a 27" IPS FSM 270-YG from eBay and the picture is great, but it has random flickering where mostly the bottom of the screen sort of shifts quickly to the right and back. Here is my depressing video to the Korean seller to demonstrate the problem: 




He is ok with sending me another monitor, but I have to pay to ship the first one back which will likely be over $100 from what I have gathered. I've tried 3 different Dual DVI cables and 3 different computers with 3 different type of Nvidia cards (GTX 670, GTX 460, GTS 250) with the same results. I'm very tempted to open the monitor to see if there are any loose connections or something like that which is what I'm assuming what you would do if you opened the monitor, but I wanted to confirm as you sounded pretty confident you would be able to fix the flickering. I just don't want to open it, not be able to fix it, ship it back, they see somehow it was opened and then I'm out $450-500 with not even a flickering monitor to show for it.

I would LOVE to fix this myself rather than going through the pain and expense of shipping this one back and *hoping* I get a good one. Plus its going to take forever I'm sure. Sigh. I'm already out $350 with a monitor that looks great and is usable, but flickers occasionally and will put another $100+ to ship it back and hope for the best.. again.

Any advice from others who have been in this position just to see what you did would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## EliteReplay

im debating between the yamakasi or achieva shimian, it seem that the shimian has more issue tho


----------



## flame 326

Btw- I am sorry for my crappy pics taken. My camera does not do this monitor justice. It is stunning in person. You can see part of my college papers in one pic. I can even see the college website address on it, lol. I don't care. You all can come hang out with me. This is sarcasm...plz notice that.









I got my monitor from green-sum(ebay) and it is the lite version. I took some real quick pics of it then hooked it up. I ran a few tests to check for dead pixels. I have yet to find a single one, no back bleed, and overall it seems to be in perfect functional condition atm. I will continue testing it throughout the week and let you know on my final verdict. Truth be told; I am not used to this much real estate on a screen. This resolution size is in a league of its own. It definitely blows my 1080p monitor out of the water in the color aspect alone. The only thing that I did so far was turn the gamma down a bit. It was set too high for my taste. I am running this on a gtx 670 wind-force edition. Anyone got any decent calibration settings already configured?

My total price was: $299.99 with free express shipping. It got here in 4 days. It was bubble wrapped as well. It ships through DHL. I hate their ninja ways. They require a signature btw. If you do not understand what I mean by ninjas for this company then you have yet to experience them. They are very good at barely pecking on the front door to get your attention and leaving a note stating you were not at home to pick up the package. I was mowing the back yard and saw him leaving. I put the mower in rabbit speed and flew down a hill to get my package from him. I will chase a brother down to get my stuff.....just saying.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flame 326*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw- I am sorry for my crappy pics taken. My camera does not do this monitor justice. It is stunning in person. You can see part of my college papers in one pic. I can even see the college website address on it, lol. I don't care. You all can come hang out with me. This is sarcasm...plz notice that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my monitor from green-sum(ebay) and it is the lite version. I took some real quick pics of it then hooked it up. I ran a few tests to check for dead pixels. I have yet to find a single one, no back bleed, and overall it seems to be in perfect functional condition atm. I will continue testing it throughout the week and let you know on my final verdict. Truth be told; I am not used to this much real estate on a screen. This resolution size is in a league of its own. It definitely blows my 1080p monitor out of the water in the color aspect alone. The only thing that I did so far was turn the gamma down a bit. It was set too high for my taste. I am running this on a gtx 670 wind-force edition. Anyone got any decent calibration settings already configured?
> My total price was: $299.99 with free express shipping. It got here in 4 days. It was bubble wrapped as well. It ships through DHL. I hate their ninja ways. They require a signature btw. If you do not understand what I mean by ninjas for this company then you have yet to experience them. They are very good at barely pecking on the front door to get your attention and leaving a note stating you were not at home to pick up the package. I was mowing the back yard and saw him leaving. I put the mower in rabbit speed and flew down a hill to get my package from him. I will chase a brother down to get my stuff.....just saying.


can u post the link you bought it?


----------



## redxmaverick

Should I empty my pockets and purchase one of these monitors?

Do you think that there will be any new models releasing in the future say between 3-6 months?


----------



## flame 326

I'd say whenever a new decent ips display comes out and they start mass producing it then sure. Usually there is something better every 6 months or so in the technology industry either way. The higher the production rate; the lower certain displays don't pass the companies standards. They are usually minor knit pick things. Whether or not you wait is up to you really. I wouldn't break myself buying a monitor though. You might want to save up just a bit more. Anything can happen.

Do I think it's it worth the price and possible chance of getting a dud/waiting on a replacement? Sure, assuming it did break within the 15 days of purchase after that it is your baby. You have to be willing to take the risk to reap the reward.

What if the display does not work upon arrival? Guess who has to pay the shipping charges to send it back? You

Would I still purchase this monitor 6 plus months down the road? Yep

It comes down to what you want it for exactly. I wanted a higher resolution to have more space for work, gaming at a higher color spectrum from my current monitor, and the price was a nice motivator for me. I also play games with vsync so the 60hz did not bother me. Not many single graphic cards are going to burst past a consistent 60 fps at this resolution on high/ultra settings. All I am saying is don't jump the gun half empty. Take in consideration of your willingness to get a defective product, waiting a few weeks for a return, or the possibility of something going wrong down the road. I was more than willing to take the risk for what you get at such a discounted price. I have been on a rant today. Well, time to start on physics homework....sigh!


----------



## Latvik

Asus and Overlord in Nov if prices were to drop that would be the time


----------



## Caples

You can pick up CrossOver 27QDs for right around $300. The first model from CrossOver and has nothing more than DVI, but it's pretty much the exact same panel.


----------



## lancorp

Pretty happy with mine I bought from ta_planet on ebay here. On sale this weekend for under $300 shipped!

Ordered it on the 24th, it shipped on the 25th from Korea, and was in delivered in California on the 27th! AMAZING!

Speaking of AMAZING, mine seems perfect. The display is beautiful. I'm used to 27" displays (iMac 27, Dell XPS One 27 and previously Dell 27" and 30" displays). While i'm no color expert, this display looks spectacular. The fact it only cost $300 makes it truly AMAZING!

Hopefully, it lasts. (knock on wood)

I think I will buy another. I have an inquiry into SquareTrade to see if they will warranty this. For $42, it's worth 2 years of warranty!

UPDATE: just as I posted this, I got a reply back from SquareTrade. Referencing the ebay item above, they said it WAS eligable for the 3 year warranty. Since there is no manufacturer warranty (which I mention to them in my inquiry), I believe ST gives a 2 year total warranty. In any case $42 for two years is worth me getting my money back should it fail.


----------



## HaunteR

The DP to DL-DVI Active adapters are almost $100...is there no work around? This might be a deal breaker for me and might make me cancel my Catleap Q270. The one with the glass swivel $340 I think. It's OCable right?


----------



## saifbukhari

Mate @rums you are an inspiration bro, was really heartening to see the dual dvi converter worked for you.

On these lines I just wanted confirm that your monitor has only one dual-dvi input right? As I have the one with one input only. (gave me hard time to connect to my mobo directly with display port/hdmi port, it would just show the red led.

can you please advise and confirm that the above would work or should work at least theoretically.

I have the Asus Maximus V Gene with HDMI & Display port output & would like to make my monitor (shimian achieva single dual dvi port) to work via the converter like you used.


----------



## rheart

Hey guys. Just ordered Shimian with tempered glass. I have a question about lower resolutions. Can you see the image in other resolutions? For example, when going into BIOS, or installing Windows or Linux. Or messing up with video drivers. It seems it would be quite unusable as the only monitor if no image was displayed? Did you run into any problems with that?


----------



## thermal_flux

I believe that is a function of the video card you are using. I understand that some video cards handle scaling of the BIOS. The monitor is still getting 2560x1440 but the video card is doing the work to display the BIOS in the background. I don't have first hand experience, yet, as my Shimian arrived today and I haven't had a chance to even open the box.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lancorp*
> 
> Pretty happy with mine I bought from ta_planet on ebay here. On sale this weekend for under $300 shipped!
> Ordered it on the 24th, it shipped on the 25th from Korea, and was in delivered in California on the 27th! AMAZING!
> Speaking of AMAZING, mine seems perfect. The display is beautiful. I'm used to 27" displays (iMac 27, Dell XPS One 27 and previously Dell 27" and 30" displays). While i'm no color expert, this display looks spectacular. The fact it only cost $300 makes it truly AMAZING!
> Hopefully, it lasts. (knock on wood)
> I think I will buy another. I have an inquiry into SquareTrade to see if they will warranty this. For $42, it's worth 2 years of warranty!
> UPDATE: just as I posted this, I got a reply back from SquareTrade. Referencing the ebay item above, they said it WAS eligable for the 3 year warranty. Since there is no manufacturer warranty (which I mention to them in my inquiry), I believe ST gives a 2 year total warranty. In any case $42 for two years is worth me getting my money back should it fail.


Did you buy the pixel perfect guarantee version? I'm wondering because my friend bought both a pixel-perfect guarantee version and I'm wondering if buying the normal one makes no difference?

I could be wrong.


----------



## cbshahji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Did you buy the pixel perfect guarantee version? I'm wondering because my friend bought both a pixel-perfect guarantee version and I'm wondering if buying the normal one makes no difference?
> I could be wrong.


i'm also wondering if it's worth the extra $$ for pixel perfect version, as i'm planning on getting it and wondering should i get the pixel perfect version or just regular.


----------



## Latvik

I personally would but I'm insane...even one dead pixel unseen while in use... I would know it's there...


----------



## rheart

Well. Received my Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSI (tempered glass version). There is some dust beneath the glass, but I cannot see it when the monitor is on. There is however one dead pixel on lower left corner:


I had some problems using the monitor with Linux. I have NVIDIA 9500GT with Ubuntu 12.10. When using "nouveau" driver (open source one), everything is OK. But fullscreen HD video is slow (software rendering). So I installed proprietary "nvidia" driver. And upon booting the monitor is blank. /var/log/Xorg.log revealed this:

Code:



Code:


[    14.464] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID read for display device DFP-0 is invalid: the
[    14.464] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     checksum for EDID version 1 extension is invalid.
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Raw EDID bytes:
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00  04 62 9b 04 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   28 15 01 03 a5 3c 22 78  22 6f b1 a7 55 4c 9e 25
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   0c 50 54 00 00 00 01 01  01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   01 01 01 01 01 01 56 5e  00 a0 a0 a0 29 50 30 20
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   35 00 55 50 21 00 00 1a  00 00 00 fc 00 44 69 67
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   69 74 61 6c 0a 20 20 20  20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 0a
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 00 00 00 fc
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 0a 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 01 55
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
[    14.464] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):

This is not good.







Seems like EDID is broken. Monitor works in Windows 8 and with nouveau driver in Linux though, so probably that is some driver issue. So I took the EDID code from Xorg.log with nouveau driver:

Code:



Code:


[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   00ffffffffffff0004629b0400000000
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   28150103a53c2278226fb1a7554c9e25
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   0c505400000001010101010101010101
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   010101010101565e00a0a0a029503020
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   350055502100001a000000fc00446967
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   6974616c0a2020202020000000fc000a
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   202020202020202020202020000000fc
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   000a2020202020202020202020200056
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-I-1
[    12.269] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "2560x1440"x60.0  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync -vsync (88.8 kHz eP)

and I made a binary version of code. I attach the file for those who have the same issue.

good_edid.zip 0k .zip file


"parse-edid" output shows that it is correct:

Code:



Code:


$ parse-edid < good_edid.bin 
parse-edid: parse-edid version 2.0.0
parse-edid: EDID checksum passed.

        # EDID version 1 revision 3
Section "Monitor"
        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc
        Identifier "Digital"
        VendorName "ACB"
        ModelName "Digital"
        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc
        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc
        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc
        # DPMS capabilities: Active off:yes  Suspend:no  Standby:no

        Mode    "2560x1440"   # vfreq 59.951Hz, hfreq 88.787kHz
                DotClock        241.500000
                HTimings        2560 2608 2640 2720
                VTimings        1440 1443 1448 1481
                Flags   "-HSync" "+VSync"
        EndMode
        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc
        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc
        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc
EndSection

Then I passed the custom EDID code to driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

Code:



Code:


Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/etc/X11/good_edid.bin"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

And then it worked.

My video card however has too little RAM to handle HD video with GPU rendering (VDPAU). I get some errors like this:

Code:



Code:


VO: [vdpau] 1920x800 => 1920x800 H.264 VDPAU acceleration  [fs]
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
[vdpau] Error when calling vdp_output_surface_create: A catch-all error, used when no other error code applies.
[vdpau] Error when calling vdp_output_surface_create: The system does not have enough resources to complete the requested operation at this time.

But CPU rendering works


----------



## clubber_lang

I'm so far behind on this stuff. After 450 pages of this thread , what was the general consensus on these monitors? And the "*pixel-perfect guarantee version* ".....not understanding why they don't do this with all their monitors? Why not test them all before they ship? Anyways....hadn't seen this thread until this morning......but it seems a lot of people are really happy with it so far. Would love to see what a good game like BF3 looks like on one of these at full max res....bet it's beautiful. I also wonder when companies like Asus , Samsung , ect take notice and start producing something similar....in this size anyways?

Edit : whoops.....haven't checked out the 27" monitors in a while.....didn't see newegg actually has quite a few.....but a lot of $$$


----------



## MunneY

I'm very seriously considering dropping my 3 24" Asus LED vs248h-p for 2 of these. I dunno though... I'm so wishy washy...


----------



## salvanos

bought 27" achieva from red-cap
today gonna waiting it...

after stuck at custom from 27-09 because commercial invoice problem
the commercial invoice state the value at 250$

and the custom tax + other cost from fedex total 185$....

sigh....
worse custom experience...

gonna check the monitor after receive it


----------



## snoogins

Received my Achieva Shimian today after a long two day wait (from Korea ha).

I have to say I was nervous, even though I ordered the pixel perfect version from Red Cap.

All I have to say is OMG.. thing of beauty, for 339. No dead pixels from a cursory glance and some games, and no bleeding I can see. I have to say going from two 24inch 1080 monitors to this is an upgrade, a sexy one.

To everyone out there on the fence, just order one and get it over with. It is my second best purchase for my PC after a SSD.

*edit

Also know what the deal is with your country and S. Korea. The US has the whole fair trade thing going on, so you won't have to pay anything in customs.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

So I am curious, it seems like these come from South Korea right? What if I bought one there, how much do you think it would cost me?


----------



## snoogins

I believe they run $250 in S Korea.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Sweet. My best friend is stationed there right now. Might be time to give him a call and get him to ship me one.


----------



## arasbm

*Has anyone been able to use these monitors with a laptop?*

I know the sellers say that these monitors can not be used with laptops, but I think there must be at least SOME laptops out there that are capable of supporting this resolution via dual-link DVI. Has anyone had any success running these monitors with a laptop? Either directly, or through some sort of adaptor is find. I am shopping around for a laptop and would like to know what to look for to ensure I can use my new laptop with this monitor.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arasbm*
> 
> *Has anyone been able to use these monitors with a laptop?*
> I know the sellers say that these monitors can not be used with laptops, but I think there must be at least SOME laptops out there that are capable of supporting this resolution via dual-link DVI. Has anyone had any success running these monitors with a laptop? Either directly, or through some sort of adaptor is find. I am shopping around for a laptop and would like to know what to look for to ensure I can use my new laptop with this monitor.


Displayport out is the only option I know of, and it would need an active adapter.


----------



## salvanos

this monitor really good, bought from red-cap, got 3dead, and some stuck, but it's not annoying , because bigger monitor mean longer distance watch
i like this glossy monitor

not lose to dell yltra sharp

the problem is...
need to calibrate the color
my dell still superior on color configuration

but this monitor
achieva shimian got no menu...

after check google there some monitor with menu

man...
a monitor with brightness control only...
sigh...


----------



## arasbm

@salvanos, depending on what type of graphic card you have, you may be able to adjust colours via your graphic card


----------



## gregaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Displayport out is the only option I know of, and it would need an active adapter.


I suspect that this is the answer to my question! The full details of what is going on are:

So, I plunked down for one of those 27" IPS panel monitors from Korea (this one, specifically). It arrived rather quickly, and it looks really nice. However, for some reason it does NOT work with my Early 2011 13" MacBook Pro. I am running OS 10.8.2, using the Apple Thunderbolt to DVI adapter.

If I hook up a generic Dell monitor to the cable and adapter, it works. So, it's not the cable, adapter or laptop.
If I hook up the monitor to a Windozze machine, it works, so it's not entirely the screen.

What am I missing? I specifically chose this monitor because the reviews said it would work with a Mac, and if you Google around, they should!

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregaz*
> 
> I suspect that this is the answer to my question! The full details of what is going on are:
> So, I plunked down for one of those 27" IPS panel monitors from Korea (this one, specifically). It arrived rather quickly, and it looks really nice. However, for some reason it does NOT work with my Early 2011 13" MacBook Pro. I am running OS 10.8.2, using the Apple Thunderbolt to DVI adapter.
> If I hook up a generic Dell monitor to the cable and adapter, it works. So, it's not the cable, adapter or laptop.
> If I hook up the monitor to a Windozze machine, it works, so it's not entirely the screen.
> What am I missing? I specifically chose this monitor because the reviews said it would work with a Mac, and if you Google around, they should!
> Thanks in advance for the help!


You specifically need a dual link DVI connection. Most adapters from other sources to DVI are only single link, which can't go above ~1920x1200. Since these monitors have no scaler, you can't get an image unless the adapter support 2560x1440.


----------



## rotary7

its not really hard to look that up before you even ordered a monitor that says it has no scaling lol


----------



## ALiShaikh

I can't believe the Nexus 10 has a better resolution than this with a 9x smaller screen, comes with the best arm processor, and a slew of other stuff, for $399 as well. The prices on these are extremely inflated, and much go down, hopefully soon.


----------



## gregaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You specifically need a dual link DVI connection. Most adapters from other sources to DVI are only single link, which can't go above ~1920x1200. Since these monitors have no scaler, you can't get an image unless the adapter support 2560x1440.


Gotcha. Any recommendations for a good one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> its not really hard to look that up before you even ordered a monitor that says it has no scaling lol


Sorry, dude ... I don't even know what that means (which is why I am here looking for help). LOL!


----------



## salvanos

anyone know what causing the monitor become dark, then flickering alot?

the solution:
need to turn off computer, then change the dvi slot, then turn on computer again

both off my fvi slot were dvi-d and dvi-i dual link


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregaz*
> 
> Gotcha. Any recommendations for a good one?
> Sorry, dude ... I don't even know what that means (which is why I am here looking for help). LOL!


Here's the offical Apple one... http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB571Z/A/mini-displayport-to-dual-link-dvi-adapter

I'm sure there's a cheaper third party option too. Just make sure it specifically says "dual link DVI". From what I've read, mini DP adapters work out of the thunderbolt port, so I think searching mini DP to dual link DVI will give best results.

(edit) Save some money going with monoprice: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10428&cs_id=1042802&p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arasbm*
> 
> *Has anyone been able to use these monitors with a laptop?*
> I know the sellers say that these monitors can not be used with laptops, but I think there must be at least SOME laptops out there that are capable of supporting this resolution via dual-link DVI. Has anyone had any success running these monitors with a laptop? Either directly, or through some sort of adaptor is find. I am shopping around for a laptop and would like to know what to look for to ensure I can use my new laptop with this monitor.


Get one with HDMI 1.4a inputs, most laptops had HDMI out yes?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Get one with HDMI 1.4a inputs, most laptops had HDMI out yes?


As far as I can tell, there isn't a laptop made that can do 2560x1440 over HDMI. I assume those monitors would have a scaler though, so you'd probably be able to get a 1080p picture at least.


----------



## gregaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregaz*
> 
> I suspect that this is the answer to my question! The full details of what is going on are:
> So, I plunked down for one of those 27" IPS panel monitors from Korea (this one, specifically). It arrived rather quickly, and it looks really nice. However, for some reason it does NOT work with my Early 2011 13" MacBook Pro. I am running OS 10.8.2, using the Apple Thunderbolt to DVI adapter.
> If I hook up a generic Dell monitor to the cable and adapter, it works. So, it's not the cable, adapter or laptop.
> If I hook up the monitor to a Windozze machine, it works, so it's not entirely the screen.
> What am I missing? I specifically chose this monitor because the reviews said it would work with a Mac, and if you Google around, they should!
> Thanks in advance for the help!


PROBLEM SOLVED! The Apple dual link DVI adapter was the answer. I have updated this MacRumors thread with the solution.
Thank you for all the responses, and I hope this helps others. This screen is amazing, and I highly recommend it to others.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregaz*
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED! The Apple dual link DVI adapter was the answer. I have updated this MacRumors thread with the solution.
> Thank you for all the responses, and I hope this helps others. This screen is amazing, and I highly recommend it to others.


How are you finding the image quality? Did you have to do any calibration out of the box?


----------



## gregaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> How are you finding the image quality? Did you have to do any calibration out of the box?


The image quality is unbelievable. Best I have ever seen.
I do need to calibrate, since I am running it in addition to my MBP screen, and they are slightly different. I tried the easy calibration route, and it didn't work. So ... I need to really dig into it. Will do so soon, but for now, it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Neko_X

i paid 324$ for mine came to me in less then a day! and had no stuck/dead pixels , has audio







i love it! good color too, btw it is QH270-IPSBS bought on ebay from ta_planet


----------



## Iceycold

Few questions..

1. So the shimian is good overall? Can get for $319 @ ebay.
2. I have a GTX 670, and an i5 3570k, if playing at 2560x1440 resolutions, will I get a performance hit? I come from a 24" monitor @ 1920x1080 resolution.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Few questions..
> 1. So the shimian is good overall? Can get for $319 @ ebay.
> 2. I have a GTX 670, and an i5 3570k, if playing at 2560x1440 resolutions, will I get a performance hit? I come from a 24" monitor @ 1920x1080 resolution.


Yes the Shimian is excellent. 1440p, S-IPS (and hence top notch color quality), what more could you ask for?

The answer to your second question is that yes you will get a slight performance hit. But the GTX 670 and i5 are powerful enough to support it at 1440p.


----------



## gezer

Any good 5m dvid cables out there? I'll be ordering my Korean monitor later today.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregaz*
> 
> The image quality is unbelievable. Best I have ever seen.
> I do need to calibrate, since I am running it in addition to my MBP screen, and they are slightly different. I tried the easy calibration route, and it didn't work. So ... I need to really dig into it. Will do so soon, but for now, it doesn't bother me too much.


Great to hear. I'm planning to get a Yamakasi Catleap or Leonidas soon. Not sure if I want a 30" 1600p or 27" 1440p.


----------



## gezer

DO DVID dual link cables always support up to 2540x1600? I have seen a couple on ebay and they state max 1920x1200.

I need to find a long (5m) one for the monitor I'll be ordering today.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> DO DVID dual link cables always support up to 2540x1600? I have seen a couple on ebay and they state max 1920x1200.
> I need to find a long (5m) one for the monitor I'll be ordering today.


According to this site, yes, it should work:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=22921263


----------



## lukesleeman

I've got a late 2009 Mac book pro and was able to get the Yamakasi Catleap Q270 working with it. I needed to purchase a dual link DVI adapter like this : http://store.apple.com/au/product/MB571Z/A/mini-displayport-to-dual-link-dvi-adapter

The adapter needs to be a specific dual link model. It is an active adapter and needs to be plugged into a USB port to get enough power to run. Once I have the adapter all plugged in, I had no problems driving the screen at its native resolution.

One thing to be aware of - the adapter from apple has some known problems. You can see them if you look up the amazon review. Every now and again you will get what appears to be 'static' or 'snow' on the screen. To solve this problem, I just unplug the adapter from the computer and plug it back in. I experience the snow issue about once every 2 weeks.

Hope this helps provide more information to anybody considering running these screens from a laptop, specifically a mac book pro.


----------



## gelkamar

Ok guys, after reading hundreds posts of this thread i still have some question before placing the order!

i'd very glad if someone could help me out to get out of doubts:

1.*The model*
I'm opting for a Shimian QH270IPSB ..yes, I want the glass!
*question*, is there a model with tempered glass and the speakers? it does not seem to me but maybe..

2.*The video conenector*
As it has already stated many times this monitor comes with just one DVI-D dual link connection. I don't have a graphic card hence i'm using the intel integrated chipset hd3000 that comes with my gigabyte mobo http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3974#sp
afaik the dvi-d only support resolution up to 1900x1200 so it would not work
this adapter http://www.meritline.com/hdtv-dvi-d-dual-link-male-to-hdmi-female-converter-adapter---p-40808.aspx would not work either because of the same, HDMI support up to 1900x1200 as well and the monitor hasn't got an Ad board so it would not be able to scale. (tell me if i'm wrong!)
but it has a DisplayPort, supporting a maximum resolution of 2560x1600p
*question* will it work with an adapter or will it be as expensive as buying a capable graphic card supporting dual link dvi like the GeForce GT 640 ?

3.*The seller*
Based on others personal experiences i made up my mind with this sellers: Red-Cap, Dream-Seller, Ta_planet
I think i could live with dead/stuck pixels, malformed frames, dust underneath the glass but if there's something i can't stand is the yellow tint!!
a lot of people are experiencing low corners yellow tint issues, would somebody please post a picture to see if it's really a big issue?
*question* which seller do you think would take my concern in consideration most? if i ask to please check it for me, will they take care? i've read a guy called Dazog solved the problem with some screws on the back but he doesn't really explain..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazog*


thanks for the attention


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gelkamar*
> 
> 2.*The video conenector*
> As it has already stated many times this monitor comes with just one DVI-D dual link connection. I don't have a graphic card hence i'm using the intel integrated chipset hd3000 that comes with my gigabyte mobo http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3974#sp
> afaik the dvi-d only support resolution up to 1900x1200 so it would not work
> this adapter http://www.meritline.com/hdtv-dvi-d-dual-link-male-to-hdmi-female-converter-adapter---p-40808.aspx would not work either because of the same, HDMI support up to 1900x1200 as well and the monitor hasn't got an Ad board so it would not be able to scale. (tell me if i'm wrong!)
> but it has a DisplayPort, supporting a maximum resolution of 2560x1600p


Buy a cheap graphics card. Any adapter that will work with your computer will be more than $60. And would be far less reliable than a cheap graphics card.


----------



## Crazy9000

Something like this should do it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102882

Sapphire's page confirms a dual link DVI connection: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?psn=000101&pid=316&lid=1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> DO DVID dual link cables always support up to 2540x1600? I have seen a couple on ebay and they state max 1920x1200.
> I need to find a long (5m) one for the monitor I'll be ordering today.


DVI-D means DVI-digital, not dual link. Therefore, yes many DVI-D cables will only be able to do 1920x1200. However all dual link cables should be able to do 2560x1600.


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Yes the Shimian is excellent. 1440p, S-IPS (and hence top notch color quality), what more could you ask for?
> The answer to your second question is that yes you will get a slight performance hit. But the GTX 670 and i5 are powerful enough to support it at 1440p.


Alright, 1 last thing, how common is the dead pixels issue?


----------



## rotary7

same as any monitor for the most part


----------



## Iceycold

What's the difference between the QH270-Lite and the regular QH270?


----------



## gelkamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> What's the difference between the QH270-Lite and the regular QH270?


there isn't really a regular one, have a look at this article, it describes all the models so far


----------



## douglatins

wow w.t.f.im new to this korean monitor craze, is it a thing? I mean should i look into it before i buy the benq xl2420t?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> wow w.t.f.im new to this korean monitor craze, is it a thing? I mean should i look into it before i buy the benq xl2420t?


totally different class monitors. i would hold off on the korean monitors at this time of the year cause of the black friday deals...


----------



## rotary7

lol black friday deals, there is no "deals". everyone goes crazy for nothing and its really sad.


----------



## xorxhs

Greetings!! I ve been reading this thread and im in search for a vfm 27'' Korean monitor. Which one would you suggest me considering that im looking for the non-glass, cheapests and shpped worldwide one's and . Thanks in advance!

from a search in the ebay I found those 3 monitors.

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-DVI-D-Computer-Monitor-/330788923443?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d048e6833

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YAMAKASI-Q271i-LED-2560X1440-WQHD-27-IPS-Hdmi1-4a-Monitor-Built-in-speaker-/110979434810?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d6e3c93a

3)http://www.ebay.com/itm/Qnix-QX2700-LED-27inch-Wide-QHD-2560-x-1440-Built-in-speaker-Standard-/330827852294?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d06e06a06

Whats your opinion?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorxhs*
> 
> Greetings!! I ve been reading this thread and im in search for a vfm 27'' Korean monitor. Which one would you suggest me considering that im looking for the non-glass, cheapests and shpped worldwide one's and . Thanks in advance!
> from a search in the ebay I found those 3 monitors.
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-2560x1440-16-9-DVI-D-Computer-Monitor-/330788923443?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d048e6833
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YAMAKASI-Q271i-LED-2560X1440-WQHD-27-IPS-Hdmi1-4a-Monitor-Built-in-speaker-/110979434810?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d6e3c93a
> 3)http://www.ebay.com/itm/Qnix-QX2700-LED-27inch-Wide-QHD-2560-x-1440-Built-in-speaker-Standard-/330827852294?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d06e06a06
> Whats your opinion?


What do you mean "non-glass"? You mean you want a matte display?


----------



## xorxhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What do you mean "non-glass"? You mean you want a matte display?


i do mean the non-tempered glass, so as to avoid dust problems...


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorxhs*
> 
> i do mean the non-tempered glass, so as to avoid dust problems...


Most of them are non-tempered. Get the CrossOver 27Q LED.


----------



## xorxhs

can you give me the reasons why I should pick the crossover over the others?
TIA


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorxhs*
> 
> can you give me the reasons why I should pick the crossover over the others?
> TIA


Better looking and better construction. Otherwise all the 27" Korean S-IPS monitors are the same.


----------



## Iceycold

There's the red_cap seller, that claims to inspect the Shimian Achieva before shipping, true or just to attract customers? Not really sure who to order from.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> There's the red_cap seller, that claims to inspect the Shimian Achieva before shipping, true or just to attract customers? Not really sure who to order from.


its true, he does check,


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> There's the red_cap seller, that claims to inspect the Shimian Achieva before shipping, true or just to attract customers? Not really sure who to order from.


They all do I think.


----------



## RazielZ

Hello guys, I'm new around here, and I wanna get one of these monitors; However, I'm not sure which one. Right now I narrowed it down to either the QH270-IPSMS or the Catleap Q270, both of them having HDMI inputs. I plan on using the monitor with my G55VW laptop, and from what I got, hdmi to dvid converters might NOT work with these monitors, so I chose the models that support hdmi. If, however, you can confirm that converters do work, I might have more choices of models and get one of the dvi-d only models, which are cheaper I believe.
I'm also not sure if Pixel Perfect is worth the extra price (dead or stuck pixels tend to bother me even if they're not that noticeable so it might be worth it for me, unless there's a low chance of getting any dead pixels even without the guarantee).
Can anyone clear these questions up for me and help me choose between the Catleap and Achieva (or maybe suggest another model)?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazielZ*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm new around here, and I wanna get one of these monitors; However, I'm not sure which one. Right now I narrowed it down to either the QH270-IPSMS or the Catleap Q270, both of them having HDMI inputs. I plan on using the monitor with my G55VW laptop, and from what I got, hdmi to dvid converters might NOT work with these monitors, so I chose the models that support hdmi. If, however, you can confirm that converters do work, I might have more choices of models and get one of the dvi-d only models, which are cheaper I believe.
> I'm also not sure if Pixel Perfect is worth the extra price (dead or stuck pixels tend to bother me even if they're not that noticeable so it might be worth it for me, unless there's a low chance of getting any dead pixels even without the guarantee).
> Can anyone clear these questions up for me and help me choose between the Catleap and Achieva (or maybe suggest another model)?


Pixel perfect makes a difference. You are guaranteed no dead pixels.

However you may be lucky and get no dead pixels if you don't buy perfect pixel guarantee.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Pixel perfect makes a difference. You are guaranteed no dead pixels.
> However you may be lucky and get no dead pixels if you don't buy perfect pixel guarantee.


be careful pixel free doesn't mean the monitor 100% safe / not defect / no accident

read the feedback , especially the bad feedback
some seller won't return 100% money when there trouble even if the buyer pays extra for perfect pixel


----------



## RazielZ

Well, the sellers that deliver here (UK) seem to have very high ratings and such. I still don't know which monitor to choose (I could also go for the Crossover 2730MD) and if I need hdmi or if DVID would just work with a converter.
Pixel perfect doesn't cost *that* much more than without it so I'll probably go with a pixel perfect version.
Edit: What are even the differences between the CrossOver 2730MD and the 2730MD-P? These are so confusing. But they look so nice @[email protected]


----------



## WHYUMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazielZ*
> 
> Well, the sellers that deliver here (UK) seem to have very high ratings and such. I still don't know which monitor to choose (I could also go for the Crossover 2730MD) and if I need hdmi or if DVID would just work with a converter.
> Pixel perfect doesn't cost *that* much more than without it so I'll probably go with a pixel perfect version.
> Edit: What are even the differences between the CrossOver 2730MD and the 2730MD-P? These are so confusing. But they look so nice @[email protected]


The P just means it can pivot.


----------



## RazielZ

I see! Only "problem" with CrossOver is that there aren't any perfect pixel ones available (except at double the price or higher), although the standard pixel guarantee seems okay, and from what I get most people have no dead pixels anyway.
Edit: 2730MD-P is looking really good right now even without the pixel perfect guarantee. The stand looks nice and it can easily go into portrait mode, and it's overclockable to 120Hz. Still unsure thought...


----------



## WHYUMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazielZ*
> 
> I see! Only "problem" with CrossOver is that there aren't any perfect pixel ones available (except at double the price or higher), although the standard pixel guarantee seems okay, and from what I get most people have no dead pixels anyway.
> Edit: 2730MD-P is looking really good right now even without the pixel perfect guarantee. The stand looks nice and it can easily go into portrait mode, and it's overclockable to 120Hz. Still unsure thought...


I just got 3 Crossover 2720MDP LED-P with Pixel Perfect guarantee.


----------



## vorrin

Hello,

I've just started looking into this boon of cheap nice monitors. It would appear though, that all the matte ones, are at terribly high prices right now (ie. about 50% more than their fancy looking counterparts).

As I personally greatly dislike to see my reflection in a screen, I'd much rather have mine matte, and am quite surprised by the difference in prices. So, am I possibly missing something? Or if I want to get such a screen for around 200£, shall I just surrender and get a reflective one?


----------



## noob255

Hi guys sorry for the potentially stupid question but if i was to get one of these monitors would my ps3 and sky+ hd tv box work? the monitor im considering is the achieva 27" on ebay


----------



## Boomstick777

Anybody get a high pitch noise from there Shimian?

I get a high pitch like squeal, when opening certain folders or web pages, seems to be when there's more white color on the screen.

Any fix for this?


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Pixel perfect makes a difference. You are guaranteed no dead pixels.
> However you may be lucky and get no dead pixels if you don't buy perfect pixel guarantee.


Yeah I think I'm gonna hold off and buy a pixel perfect shimian, cost more, but less chances of dead pixels. Or get one from red_cap :/.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHYUMAD*
> 
> I just got 3 Crossover 2720MDP LED-P with Pixel Perfect guarantee.


No dead pixels? Also is the LED-P overclockable?


----------



## WHYUMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WHYUMAD*
> 
> I just got 3 Crossover 2720MDP LED-P with Pixel Perfect guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pixels? Also is the LED-P overclockable?
Click to expand...

Pixel Perfect.
The 2730 model is but it lacks display ports & I read that the overclocking doesn't matter because you'll always get 60hz performance.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Pixel perfect makes a difference. You are guaranteed no dead pixels.
> However you may be lucky and get no dead pixels if you don't buy perfect pixel guarantee.


Actually perfect pixel relates to bright pixels and not dead pixels.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Actually perfect pixel relates to bright pixels and not dead pixels.


Source?

All the posters here at overclock.net have reported no dead pixels with the perfect pixel guarantee.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Source?
> All the posters here at overclock.net have reported no dead pixels with the perfect pixel guarantee.


Go read the threads from the beginning you'll find that they are bright pixel guarantees and not dead pixel. That being said my PCBank is a pixel perfect and it has 3 dead pixels and there's wasn't much Green-Sum would do cause pixel perfect applied to stuck pixels and not dead ones.
Quote:


> Regarding to dead pixel policy,
> Dark dot and stuck pixel does not handled as dead pixel. Bright dot only.
> Dark dot : The pixel shows dark and cannot be found on Black background.
> If the dot show other colors, bright dot.
> Therefore even if we send the monitor to manufacturer, there is possibility it is not handled as dead pixels.


Bigclothcraft isn't much different either..


----------



## Crazy9000

I'd assume pixel perfect isn't an industry standard, so it's really up to the seller what that means.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd assume pixel perfect isn't an industry standard, so it's really up to the seller what that means.


AFAIK it somewhat is. From my chats with a few ebay sellers, they send the pixel perfect monitor to the manufacturer and it goes through better testing. In which it's tested for no bright pixels.


----------



## Serpent6877

Anyone know which of these has the smallest side bezels for a multi-monitor config? I don't see measurements anywhere and it's hard to tell in photos.

Thanks!


----------



## bobmilkman

Side bezel on the Catleap is slightly under 1". I have an Achevia Shiman at work which I can measure on Monday, but I think it is larger. The catleap also looks much better IMHO.

I've been considering a 3-monitor setup with Catleaps, but I would probably strip the panels out of the enclosures and use articulating stands to get them closer.


----------



## stevevace2

Ok so I have a Samsung 120 hz display with tn panel and its great I love the 120 hz but in most games I can't get the 120 fps I'm looking for even with my CPU overclocked to 5ghz I'm getting 85 fps in bf 3 mp with 7950s in cf

Figure I'm in a CPU bottle neck and the 70-90 fps range in games looks laggy and annoying
Thinking about getting one of these displays what do you recommend as of now

I know I can destroy 60hz and since the refresh rate will match ill be happy I hope

I've heard u can get higher refresh rates with these as well how does that work ?

Do you think I will be satisfied with the performance?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

The image quality is very good if you cap the framerate to something like 59 fps with radeonpro and force vsync.

Honestly 70-90 fps shouldn't look laggy and annoying, it sounds like microstutter to me. For kicks just try capping the framerate with RadeonPro and see if it smooths things up on the Samsung. If it does then you're seeing microstutter. The option is called dynamic framerate control. Try using 59, you shouldn't notice any input lag with that and vsync which you should also force to always on in Radeon Pro.


----------



## stevevace2

Even with one card if I'm not near 120 fPS it's choppy I'm just picky I want it smooth so I'm thinking ill downgrade to 60hz make life easy
And since 7950 cf is overkill at 1920x1080 figure it's the way to go


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> Ok so I have a Samsung 120 hz display with tn panel and its great I love the 120 hz but in most games I can't get the 120 fps I'm looking for even with my CPU overclocked to 5ghz I'm getting 85 fps in bf 3 mp with 7950s in cf
> Figure I'm in a CPU bottle neck and the 70-90 fps range in games looks laggy and annoying
> Thinking about getting one of these displays what do you recommend as of now
> I know I can destroy 60hz and since the refresh rate will match ill be happy I hope
> I've heard u can get higher refresh rates with these as well how does that work ?
> Do you think I will be satisfied with the performance?


That was just the early models, evidently the ones you can get now don't really overclock. My brother has one and he says it goes to 66hz... which is 10% improvement, but certainly nothing like 120.

However if you're getting 70-90 fps at 1080p, I don't think you are going to get that great of FPS at 2560x1440. Your GPU's will be working 50% harder then at 1080p. I guess if it really is a CPU bottleneck you would be fine, but I doubt your i5 at 5ghz is bottlenecking at 70fps.


----------



## stevevace2

All the tests I've done show the CPU being the bottle neck in CPU intensive games like bf3 multiplayer

In say witcher 2 I get full usage so it's only a bottle neck in certain situations but because of my need for 120 fPS it's irritating I feel like 7950s in cf with my CPU will be able to do 60 at 1440p and with a 60 hz it will look smooth


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> All the tests I've done show the CPU being the bottle neck in CPU intensive games like bf3 multiplayer
> In say witcher 2 I get full usage so it's only a bottle neck in certain situations but because of my need for 120 fPS it's irritating I feel like 7950s in cf with my CPU will be able to do 60 at 1440p and with a 60 hz it will look smooth


If i recall the 6870s have 1gb of vram.. at 1440p it's an issue.

Also what happened to the pcbanks?


----------



## stevevace2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> If i recall the 6870s have 1gb of vram.. at 1440p it's an issue.
> Also what happened to the pcbanks?


i upgraded to 2 7950s in cf


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> Even with one card if I'm not near 120 fPS it's choppy I'm just picky I want it smooth so I'm thinking ill downgrade to 60hz make life easy
> And since 7950 cf is overkill at 1920x1080 figure it's the way to go


70+ fps shouldn't feel choppy though. I would try capping the framerate to see if its actually the framerate that is the issue or some other stutter.

I see the same thing in Stalker Clear sky. It feels choppy as hell at over 60fps. Capping the framerate fixes that right up. I use that in a lot of games now.


----------



## Xzyrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> If i recall the 6870s have 1gb of vram.. at 1440p it's an issue.
> Also what happened to the pcbanks?


What about the PCBanks? People didn't like them since they had some pretty thick bezels especially along the bottom. I chose it because it offered the lowest height from the desk to the bottom of the screen. I bought the earlier version with the 2 joints in the stand and not the revised stand that came later. It's been working perfectly since early March dead and stuck pixel free!









I run it on a 6850 and have played Max Payne 3 and Borderlands 2 on it. Far from great performance but passable to let me still enjoy the games. I'm tempted to upgrade from the 6850 which would have been decent for some years to come at 1080p, but at 1440p I'l be holding out for the next generation cards as I'm occupied until 2nd half of 2013 so not much gaming will be done anyhow.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzyrus*
> 
> What about the PCBanks? People didn't like them since they had some pretty thick bezels especially along the bottom. I chose it because it offered the lowest height from the desk to the bottom of the screen. I bought the earlier version with the 2 joints in the stand and not the revised stand that came later. It's been working perfectly since early March dead and stuck pixel free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah but no one sells them anymore..


----------



## evilferret

Can anybody get me the part #'s for the LCD controllers?

Got a few local guys with iMac replacement panels that have the same model #. Wondering if it'll be plug and play.

Also anybody try ordering LCD controllers from Korea to DIY fix it/or a LCD panel for a screen fix?


----------



## Markstar

I'm still upset that I missed my chance back in February to get a non-glare version.









Do you guys there is a chance we will see some in the future?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markstar*
> 
> I'm still upset that I missed my chance back in February to get a non-glare version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys there is a chance we will see some in the future?


I much prefer glare over AG or matte.

Both AG and matte distorts image quality and causes graininess.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I much prefer glare over AG or matte.
> Both AG and matte distorts image quality and causes graininess.


according to one image which doesn't show the image quality off. I could show you close of up dslr sensors and come to the same conclusions too.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> according to one image which doesn't show the image quality off. I could show you close of up dslr sensors and come to the same conclusions too.


Your first sentence doesn't make any sense.

A glossy S-IPS panel will destroy any matte IPS panel in terms of image quality.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Your first sentence doesn't make any sense.
> A glossy S-IPS panel will destroy any matte IPS panel in terms of image quality.


My S-IPS panels disagree.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> My S-IPS panels disagree.


The glossy S-IPS panel will have a clearer and more detailed picture, whereas a matte S-IPS panel will have more graininess and distortion.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The glossy S-IPS panel will have a clearer and more detailed picture, whereas a matte S-IPS panel will have more graininess and distortion.


Again off of one image, which only shows that some screens have an anti-glare and some don't. It does not show anything about the image quality of the panel at all. brb taking macro photo of dslr camera sensors to show which ones best11!
The only difference Between the S-IPS panels of mine that are the same, is that the AG one is a bit grainy.
Color Accuracy and saturation are the same.


----------



## vorrin

As we are on the subject, would anyone know where to get one of these screen in their matte version, for around 300$ rather than 450? I really would prefer a matte screen, even if the image quality is somewhat worse, but no way I'll pay some 30% to 50% more for that.


----------



## theLiminator

You can apply your own antiglare coating to it.


----------



## Latvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> Even with one card if I'm not near 120 fPS it's choppy I'm just picky I want it smooth so I'm thinking ill downgrade to 60hz make life easy
> And since 7950 cf is overkill at 1920x1080 figure it's the
> way to go


I'm late to the party but what has already been stated, at those frame rates you shouldn't have any stuttering.

There is 1 bit of information I don't think anybody has mentioned... BF3 is the one game where nvidia outperforms ATI.

However at the higher resolution of these monitors 3 gb the 7950 has will help a ton

What I really want to know is when Overlord will have more monitors for sale..


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Again off of one image, which only shows that some screens have an anti-glare and some don't. It does not show anything about the image quality of the panel at all. brb taking macro photo of dslr camera sensors to show which ones best11!
> The only difference Between the S-IPS panels of mine that are the same, is that the AG one is a bit grainy.
> Color Accuracy and saturation are the same.


Color accuracy also takes a dent with AG because of distortion.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Color accuracy also takes a dent with AG because of distortion.


The color calibrators I've thrown at them, don't agree with you.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Image accuracy does take a hit. The creators of content do not intend for their content to be viewed through this:


http://imgur.com/uW5z8


If they did they would add film grain and not give users the option to turned off or shoot with a really high ISO setting (800+). Semi-glossy coating, as seen on the S2xA850D's and a few others in that image does a great job of preventing reflections and is almost completely grain free.

Some plasmas and CRT's display blacks as greys in a bright room due to the way their phosphors+coating reacts to light. A colorimeter can not pick up on this just like it can't measure the effect of the anti-glare.

CRT Example
Plasma Example from one of the highest end Pioneer Kuros


----------



## Eagle1337

True colormeters aren't a end all, but it's not as huge as Koehler likes to state.


----------



## MenacingTuba

It is a big deal, which is why most of the newer mid-high end IPS panels sport reduced coatings. Companies are tired of dealing with all the returns and loosing money and are now using lighter coatings, HP even replaced the ZR2740W's aggressive AG with semi-glossy coating. LG's AG only became a really big issue in the last year, and LG just happened to change the coating within a year of this issue exploding on the internet. This is not a coincidence, just like there is a reason Samsung only uses semi-glossy coating on their PLS and A-MVA panels which came out last fall vs. the medium AG they use on their matte TN's and older S-PVA panels. These events are all tied together.


----------



## Simca

Nice work, but I have to ask what Samsung monitor you have...because it sucks badly. I have a Samsung 2333SW and didn't think it was anything too special. I always thought it was good..but next to my IPS? Colors aren't that off. Sure the IPS monitor has slightly better viewing angles and the color is more true, but it's nothing that amazing. The real difference is the brightness. Jesus, my Dell U2410's brightness is so high. The white's are blinding. 400CD/M2 vs Samsung's 300CD/M2. That 100 brightness makes quite a huge difference. Not that my Samsung isn't bright, but the u2410 is perhaps too bright.

Your monitor looks very blue like you have "cool" settings on.

Still..I'm not amazed by my u2410..I'm interested to see a glossy IPS monitor, but I have a great feeling I'd be disappointed.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> The color calibrators I've thrown at them, don't agree with you.


Any distortion *will* alter image quality whether you like to believe it or not.

Just take a look at the Dell U2711 and compare it when the Korean 27" S-IPS monitors. The Korean S-IPS monitors have much better image quality and also has color accuracy.

The Dell U2711 is still color accurate but the AG coating does somewhat decrease the accuracy.

The U2713HM would be a totally different ballgame but that's outside the scope of this discussion because Dell reduced the AG on that monitor.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Any distortion *will* alter image quality whether you like to believe it or not.


Yeah, of course. But _you overblow it._ Macro images of the anti-glare is nice, but _you don't see the subpixels._ You can make an inference about "this antiglare looks worse than another one", but how much worse is it in reality?
Quote:


> Just take a look at the Dell U2711 and compare it when the Korean 27" S-IPS monitors. The Korean S-IPS monitors have much better image quality and also has color accuracy.


Er. No. The Dell U2711 is wide -gamut - but that doesn't mean it doesn't have colour accuracy. It just isn't for *sRGB*. Saying that "it doesn't have good colour accuracy" when comparing the two screens is pointless without saying that it's for sRGB. I could, perhaps, say that the korean monitors have _terrible_ colour accuracy for aRGB - and that would also be a perfectly valid statement. But it would be silly to say that. Of course, most people are using sRGB, but assuming that right off and making a blanket statement "THIS MONITOR HAS WORSE COLOURS THAN THE OTHER" is silly.
Quote:


> The Dell U2711 is still color accurate but the AG coating does somewhat decrease the accuracy.


Patently false. AG does not reduce the accuracy of colours. The wide-gamut nature of the U2711 reduces accuracy of colours _relative to the sRGB gamut_. The AG is not responsible for this.
Quote:


> It is a big deal, which is why most of the newer mid-high end IPS panels sport reduced coatings. *Companies are tired of dealing with all the returns and loosing money* and are now using lighter coatings, HP even replaced the ZR2740W's aggressive AG with semi-glossy coating. LG's AG only became a really big issue in the last year, and LG just happened to change the coating within a year of this issue exploding on the internet. This is not a coincidence, just like there is a reason Samsung only uses semi-glossy coating on their PLS and A-MVA panels which came out last fall vs. the medium AG they use on their matte TN's and older S-PVA panels. These events are all tied together.


It (the antiglare "issue") is *not* a big deal. But yes, it was enough of an issue that thankfully, we have better antiglare coatings now than were used on the U2711. Was there a huge furor over the Dell U2711 not have USB 3? Since the U2713 has USB 3, it must be because a huge outcry over the lack of USB on the U2711, right?

As for the bolded, that's a huge assumption. Perhaps in your mind, it was a huge deal resulting in huge losses. As for what I've seen, this is far from the case. I would rather say that big monitor companies heard some complaints about anti-glare, and improved it. They did not lose any more money from these returns compared to returns from other sources. Definitely not a coincidence (the previous antiglare was pretty bad), but I would definitely say that your logic linking the two overstates the importance of the issue.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> .


LG still uses the same AG on the low end IPS and TN's. Only the mid-higher end models have been changed so far, so obviously they are trying to appease the more informed consumers. Sure I am assuming things but the sole goal of these companies is profit and for the most part they don't care about quality control...it is uncharacteristic for LG to suddenly start caring about something only a very, very, very small base of consumers knows about.

Recently we have started to see tons of reports from people who have returned their display simply because of the grainy AG, less than a year later LG started changing the AG...this is not a coincidence. I know I can not prove anything I say.

USB ports do not affect image quality.


----------



## Brien

Is it safe to say that basically any of the Korean 2550x1440 monitors will be a better choice than an Asus 27" LED or the HP?


----------



## gasolina2006

got same problem just know, after using monitor for 4 month it just went black with blue light flashing
how did you sorted out?
is any technical solution for it?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> Is it safe to say that basically any of the Korean 2550x1440 monitors will be a better choice than an Asus 27" LED or the HP?


If you want better image quality, yes.

The Dell U2713HM and the Korean monitors are the best choices if you want maximal image quality.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> Is it safe to say that basically any of the Korean 2550x1440 monitors will be a better choice than an Asus 27" LED or the HP?


definitely better than the asus. depends on what hp monitor.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> definitely better than the asus. depends on what hp monitor.


Yeah I saw an Asus IPS monitor a few weeks ago and it had poor image quality and backlight bleeding.


----------



## slonomo

Hey guys,

I just received my Shimian QH-270 Lite and I am having trouble getting it to work with my laptop. I have an Alienware M14x with an Nvidia 555m runnning Windows 7.
I am connected to the monitor using a Mini Displayport to DVI adapter.

Using this cable: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OBXHPC/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00
I can get the laptop to recognize the monitor, but when I click "Extend these displays" it gives the "Unable to save display settings" error.

I have tried updating the Nvidia driver as well as disabling the TMM in the windows registry as I saw suggested in other threads.
I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slonomo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just received my Shimian QH-270 Lite and I am having trouble getting it to work with my laptop. I have an Alienware M14x with an Nvidia 555m runnning Windows 7.
> I am connected to the monitor using a Mini Displayport to DVI adapter.
> Using this cable: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OBXHPC/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00
> I can get the laptop to recognize the monitor, but when I click "Extend these displays" it gives the "Unable to save display settings" error.
> I have tried updating the Nvidia driver as well as disabling the TMM in the windows registry as I saw suggested in other threads.
> I would appreciate any advice.
> Thanks


Your adapter isn't the correct adapter you need. Unfortunately, you need the much pricier active dual link adapter.


----------



## slonomo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Your adapter isn't the correct adapter you need. Unfortunately, you need the much pricier active dual link adapter.


Alright, thanks for the help!


----------



## Teubell

Hello everyone,

I've been through this thread and you guys are selling me dreams here







Think I'm gonna join you soon.

I've just a single question: I'm planning to still run some of my games in 1080p on this screen. Since it does not have any scaler, will the 1080p image display correctly (scaled somehow by my GPU), or will it occupy only a portion of the screen, or worse, won't display at all?


----------



## Arbsy

Just received my QH270 Lite and it is flawless. Zero dead pixels and not much much back light bleed. Only problem is I am getting a slightly glowing pinkish hue on faces when I am watching a movie and a blue tint when its a scene at night. I have played around with a bunch of color profiles but cant seem to correct this issue. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Arbsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teubell*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I've been through this thread and you guys are selling me dreams here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna join you soon.
> I've just a single question: I'm planning to still run some of my games in 1080p on this screen. Since it does not have any scaler, will the 1080p image display correctly (scaled somehow by my GPU), or will it occupy only a portion of the screen, or worse, won't display at all?


You can have your gpu software scale it for you, I have done it before in catalyst with my amd card but it does not look as good as it does on a screen with a native reolution of 1080P.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arbsy*
> 
> Just received my QH270 Lite and it is flawless. Zero dead pixels and not much much back light bleed. Only problem is I am getting a slightly glowing pinkish hue on faces when I am watching a movie and a blue tint when its a scene at night. I have played around with a bunch of color profiles but cant seem to correct this issue. Anyone else experienced this?


Most likely a problem with the movie itself. Unless this wasn't an issue with an older monitor.

Probably need to calibrate the monitor.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arbsy*
> 
> Just received my QH270 Lite and it is flawless. Zero dead pixels and not much much back light bleed. Only problem is I am getting a slightly glowing pinkish hue on faces when I am watching a movie and a blue tint when its a scene at night. I have played around with a bunch of color profiles but cant seem to correct this issue. Anyone else experienced this?


The blue tint to the movie at night sounds like it could be either the IPS panel itself having mediocre blacks. That is to say, having the same issue that all IPS panels share. Nothing to be done about that. unfortunately (except turn the backlight down). The pink, as Koehler says, is probably an issue with calibration. The standard calibration on these screens is poor.


----------



## Remix65

could also try adjusting color temperature in video card settings...


----------



## Beens17

Hey guys!

My birthday is in 2-3 months and i'm thinking on selling my U2412M and getting one of those screens.
Since i only came across this thread a day ago and you ppls owning the monitors for almost a year now

How reliable are they ?
I do not have the extra cash to buy another monitor if this one die after a month or two (That's why i need to sell my Dell to buy this one)

Thanks !


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Hey guys!
> My birthday is in 2-3 months and i'm thinking on selling my U2412M and getting one of those screens.
> Since i only came across this thread a day ago and you ppls owning the monitors for almost a year now
> How reliable are they ?
> I do not have the extra cash to buy another monitor if this one die after a month or two (That's why i need to sell my Dell to buy this one)
> Thanks !


I wouldn't get this as a birthday present for yourself, especially if you have to sell your U2412m to get it. They're nice monitors to be sure, but the incremental upgrade over a U2412m (a reliable, quality monitor backed by a 3 year premium warranty) isn't worth it as a birthday present for yourself.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> I wouldn't get this as a birthday present for yourself, especially if you have to sell your U2412m to get it. They're nice monitors to be sure, but the incremental upgrade over a U2412m (a reliable, quality monitor backed by a 3 year premium warranty) isn't worth it as a birthday present for yourself.


Lol, if he wants a better monitor sure it's a good "birthday present" for yourself.


----------



## newbmuzik

*







Can someone test this for me?? Press power on your Achievia Shimian Monitor and when you do and the computer is off, should you get a back-light??

Trying to figure out if my back-light is toast or not, so I don't have to pay out the butt for round-trip shipping fee's. The seller says it may be my power prick, but the brick is reading 23.7v strong and I do get a blue light, but then quickly turn red... Confused please reply and help me out... thanks

Tested dvi cables and they seem both to work on single link monitors...I know that doesn't mean anything, but the back-light seems to be the issue.[/SI*ZE]


----------



## colinh

Hi guys,

I just signed up on this forum right now to be able to post in this thread.

I have been secretly following the discussion and 5 days ago decided to purchase a Shimian IPS monitor. On Tuesday I ordered from "dream-seller" on eBay as you guys suggested and it arrived Friday. Pretty amazing delivery speeds.

I just now hooked it up and I am typing this message on the screen now. Not a single dead pixel. Beautiful crisp display and the resolution is incredible and what I have been looking for for a long time. "dream-seller" provided great service. My Shimian QH270-Lite was $318 and when he noticed I was buying from America he asked if I would like to buy a "free volt" charger for $20 more (and he sent a paypal invoice to my paypal account). So in total, I got the monitor for $338 shipped. Pretty dang good I'd say. I took the risk of not spending the extra for a "pixel perfect" (meaning checked before sending it) and I scored.

Can't wait to try Starcraft 2 out on this baby!

On a side note, I noticed the colors are slightly off from my other two monitors. I haven't calibrated it at all though. What's the easiest way to calibrate the color? I'm using a Radeon HD7770 video card.

I was worried that the reflective tempered glass layer would be a problem but it is not at all. Love this monitor! I wish I had two of them now. haha

Thanks for all the information and providing a place to help others make an educated decision on what to get. It helped me a lot.









Thanks,
Colin


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colinh*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I just signed up on this forum right now to be able to post in this thread.
> I have been secretly following the discussion and 5 days ago decided to purchase a Shimian IPS monitor. On Tuesday I ordered from "dream-seller" on eBay as you guys suggested and it arrived Friday. Pretty amazing delivery speeds.
> I just now hooked it up and I am typing this message on the screen now. Not a single dead pixel. Beautiful crisp display and the resolution is incredible and what I have been looking for for a long time. "dream-seller" provided great service. My Shimian QH270-Lite was $318 and when he noticed I was buying from America he asked if I would like to buy a "free volt" charger for $20 more (and he sent a paypal invoice to my paypal account). So in total, I got the monitor for $338 shipped. Pretty dang good I'd say. I took the risk of not spending the extra for a "pixel perfect" (meaning checked before sending it) and I scored.
> Can't wait to try Starcraft 2 out on this baby!
> On a side note, I noticed the colors are slightly off from my other two monitors. I haven't calibrated it at all though. What's the easiest way to calibrate the color? I'm using a Radeon HD7770 video card.
> I was worried that the reflective tempered glass layer would be a problem but it is not at all. Love this monitor! I wish I had two of them now. haha
> Thanks for all the information and providing a place to help others make an educated decision on what to get. It helped me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Colin


Great calibration guide by TFT Central:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/calibrating.htm


----------



## tr1xst3r

Hello everyone...

After reading multiple threads / posts and watching tons of youtube videos, I am still torn on which IPS Panel would be better for me.

I am a gamer who is going to be running 2x 6970's and playing mostly Battlefield 3.

Here are my two choices:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Perfect-Pixles-CROSSOVER-27QD-LED-BLADE-2560x1440-27-PC-Monitor-/321039607575?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4abf73a717&_uhb=1#ht_18943wt_1397

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-WQHD-LED-HD-DVI-2560-x-1440-Computer-Monitor-/330718939374?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d006288ee&_uhb=1#ht_12688wt_1397

I know red-cap is a good seller (as many people can attest to that), but which one would be best for my needs? Any input would be amazing !

Thanks.


----------



## snipes23

Interested in the same thing trix, primarily will be using it for bf3 and purchasing a gtx680 within the month


----------



## tr1xst3r

After reading for two days, Accesssorieswhole seems like the best guy to go with at the moment.

This is due to his outstanding service, customer first oriented, great return / exchange policy and just generally a pleasure to deal with (from reading previous posts).

Here is the link to the monitor I decided to pick up:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CROSSOVER-NEW-27QD-LED-BLADE-2560x1440-DVI-D-Dual-LG-S-IPS-27-Speaker-Monitor-/120972653693?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c2a88347d#ht_19442wt_1163

It seems to me like the "Pixel Perfect" thing really isn't "Perfect" as it really is just there to catch your eye. They still go through the same testing as if you just bought it and asked for them to check if everything was OK.

When I purchased it, I asked for him to label it as a gift, with a low dollar amount (to avoid hefty tax - since i live in Canada), check the monitor to ensure functionality / tinting / bleeding and also said thanks.

I would probably recommend AW for now, until I actually receive my monitor to see how it came and if I encountered any problems.


----------



## zulk

I read in toms that some of these monitors are capable of 120hz ? is this true ?


----------



## tr1xst3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> I read in toms that some of these monitors are capable of 120hz ? is this true ?


I know that the older sets of the monitors were capable of being "overclocked" but these newer sets are not.

From what I gathered, it seems like they hit around the 80+ Hz range (don't quote me on this).


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> I read in toms that some of these monitors are capable of 120hz ? is this true ?


Technically yes.

Practically, no, unless you get them from a _known good source._ If you have to ask whether it's overclockable or not, it isn't.

The max that you can get from one of these monitors is typically 67 hz.


----------



## dpoverlord

Has anyone purchased from OverLord?


----------



## motokill36

Just Orded
New ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite 27


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

I am looking to pair a 27" Korean and my 25.5" ASUS with this: http://www.amazon.com/Monitor-Mount-Stand-Adjustable-Screens/dp/B009S750LA/ref=pd_sbs_hg_2

Any recommendations on which model is best for this purpose. I'd also prefer one of the models with speakers if possible. Any opinions on the Shimian QH270-IPSI vs. the Crossover 27Q?


----------



## Latvik

Ive asked a few times with no replies, I personally want one of their 120hz perfect pixel monitors but they've been out of stock for like ever.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> I am looking to pair a 27" Korean and my 25.5" ASUS with this: http://www.amazon.com/Monitor-Mount-Stand-Adjustable-Screens/dp/B009S750LA/ref=pd_sbs_hg_2
> Any recommendations on which model is best for this purpose. I'd also prefer one of the models with speakers if possible. Any opinions on the Shimian QH270-IPSI vs. the Crossover 27Q?


The Crossover 27Q has better design and build quality.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Crossover 27Q has better design and build quality.


I've seen/used a crossover It's pretty cheap build quality wise..


----------



## HoZy

So guys & gals,

I do a bit of graphics/advertising work and some photography on the side, I've mainly used my Mac for this.

But It's time to bring this work to my gaming rig. And lets hope with my new screen I can still GAME!
Been playing these on/off over the last few months after now having some free time to game again:
Hitman Absolution
FarCry3)
Battlefield 3
CallOfDuty Black Ops 2
Diablo III
Guild Wars 2

Hope I only have to drop my AA down due to the new screen resolution. *Fingers Crossed*

Nothing special, Couple of years old now.
i7 930 2.8ghz @ 4ghz
Corsair H100 Cooler
6gb G-skill DDR3 2000mhz
OCZ Revodrive
2x ATI HD6970 Crossfire

After a lot of reading, Youtube reviews & Your helpful information.

I bit the bullet lastnight (At 2am after trolling/reading threads for about 6hours) and purchased a: _Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite_ with *Perfect Pixel* (Lets see how true that is haha)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221163223488

I'm used to working on Dual LG E2340V 1920x1080p Monitors, Had them for 2years now. Will be hard going back to one screen, So Hoping I'm happy with the QH270-Lite so I can purchase another in a month.

So, $398AUD Delivered.

Now I wait & Keep reading







And will happily update with photos/information once I receive mine.

Cheers
Mat

EDIT:

I do have one question however that I can't seem to find, What length DualLink DVI Cable does it come with???
Thanks Heaps


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoZy*
> 
> EDIT:
> I do have one question however that I can't seem to find, What length DualLink DVI Cable does it come with???
> Thanks Heaps


It's about 4ft


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoZy*
> 
> So guys & gals,
> I do a bit of graphics/advertising work and some photography on the side, I've mainly used my Mac for this.
> But It's time to bring this work to my gaming rig. And lets hope with my new screen I can still GAME!
> Been playing these on/off over the last few months after now having some free time to game again:
> Hitman Absolution
> FarCry3)
> Battlefield 3
> CallOfDuty Black Ops 2
> Diablo III
> Guild Wars 2
> Hope I only have to drop my AA down due to the new screen resolution. *Fingers Crossed*
> Nothing special, Couple of years old now.
> i7 930 2.8ghz @ 4ghz
> Corsair H100 Cooler
> 6gb G-skill DDR3 2000mhz
> OCZ Revodrive
> 2x ATI HD6970 Crossfire
> After a lot of reading, Youtube reviews & Your helpful information.
> I bit the bullet lastnight (At 2am after trolling/reading threads for about 6hours) and purchased a: _Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite_ with *Perfect Pixel* (Lets see how true that is haha)
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221163223488
> I'm used to working on Dual LG E2340V 1920x1080p Monitors, Had them for 2years now. Will be hard going back to one screen, So Hoping I'm happy with the QH270-Lite so I can purchase another in a month.
> So, $398AUD Delivered.
> Now I wait & Keep reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And will happily update with photos/information once I receive mine.
> Cheers
> Mat
> EDIT:
> I do have one question however that I can't seem to find, What length DualLink DVI Cable does it come with???
> Thanks Heaps


You made a great choice!

You purchased the single input version right? The one that only comes with Dual-Link DVI because that's the version that's great for gaming.

The DVI cable is 4 ft long.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoZy*
> 
> text


I hope you have a colourimeter for your monitor. These monitors have some pretty bad default delta-E colour accuracies.


----------



## HoZy

Thanks for the replies!







I can't wait to receive this now, Why oh why did I wait until xMas to order one! haha

Just ordered myself a new DVI-D cable

@Kevinsbane - I don't own one personally, However I can get my hands on a spyder4

Cheers
Mat


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoZy*
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to receive this now, Why oh why did I wait until xMas to order one! haha
> Just ordered myself a new DVI-D cable
> @Kevinsbane - I don't own one personally, However I can get my hands on a spyder4
> Cheers
> Mat


Make sure you calibrate your monitor once you get it


----------



## HoZy

I am so impatient right now,

I don't think I'll get this until approx. 3rd January if I'm lucky, Otherwise I'm thinking 10th January.

Damn Holidays hahaha


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoZy*
> 
> I am so impatient right now,
> I don't think I'll get this until approx. 3rd January if I'm lucky, Otherwise I'm thinking 10th January.
> Damn Holidays hahaha


Trust me. It's well worth the wait


----------



## motokill36

Hi all
Mine turned up todaty

Looks amazing
No Dead Pic from what i can see
Think i need Bigger GPU Mem now tho lol


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi all
> Mine turned up todaty
> Looks amazing
> No Dead Pic from what i can see
> Think i need Bigger GPU Mem now tho lol


Nice.

You mean no dead pixels right? How many hot pixels?

You don't need a new GPU if you're playing at the same resolution. Especially if you're using it for work or web browsing.

However if you want to game at 1440p, then yeah you'll probably need a new GPU if you didn't have a high-end one beforehand.


----------



## motokill36

Not sure about Hot pixels ?
Yes have a gtx670 on it


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Your adapter isn't the correct adapter you need. Unfortunately, you need the much pricier active dual link adapter.


Ok, so I have decided the next upgrade is from my TN panel 24" acer to one of these... Now since my current machine (because of budget) I will be running off of the intel HD4000 IGP in the 3570K currently installed... I know there are limits to the supported resolution. In this case it appears that I will want to use the DisplayPort output on my motherboard as it seems to be the only one that supports the full 2560x1600 (I have not decided between the 30" or the 2560x1440 27" YET) So this link would allow me to properly use one of these monitors at those resolutions I guess? Yes, I do plan on geting a dedicated GPU in the future but since the majority of what I do currently on my computer is productivy and non-productive internets I was just looking for a nice monitor and I would upgrade the GPU for gaming a little further down the line when prices drop on current gen 

Just wanted to confirm I was looking at the correct item to make it all function! (Unless I can find one that has the DisplayPort connection for about the same added price...


----------



## HoZy

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd update on the progress of my **Perfect Pixel* Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite* order from *Dream-Seller*.

I ordered this on:
Saturday 22nd at 2am.
It was sent on Monday 24th of December
It landed in Australia on 26th of December
Delivered to me on the 27th of December.

So, Proud to say I'm typing this post from my new 2560x1440 love affair.

Now, The box was in perfect condition "No Bubble Wrap", Contents inside were flawless

It came with this piece of paper which I found interesting,



I saw this, Sat my head in my hand and thought "Great, That means this second one might have dead/bright pixels or a majorly bleeding backlight."

Well boy was I wrong, I ordered a *Perfect Pixel* And guess what I got?!

A *100% flawless* No Dead/Stuck/Bright pixels at all!

Went over the screen for a good 20minutes, On black background, White background, Red, Green & Blue.

Only thing I discovered was a little and I mean, minimum light bleed on the top left corner.

And I mean, Less light bleed than my old LG E2340V'S had.

I've got to say, This screen is fairly amazing for a whole $398aud To my door during Christmas.

An EXTREMELY happy Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite Owner from Dream-Seller.

Cheers
Mat

EDIT::::::
Ok, Few hours in now. That backlight bleed that I thought I had, It was a reflection hahaha *facepalm*
Monitor is completely flawless, And I am now trying to sell off my old LG's so I can buy a 2nd.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoZy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just thought I'd update on the progress of my **Perfect Pixel* Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite* order from *Dream-Seller*.
> I ordered this on:
> Saturday 22nd at 2am.
> It was sent on Monday 24th of December
> It landed in Australia on 26th of December
> Delivered to me on the 27th of December.
> So, Proud to say I'm typing this post from my new 2560x1440 love affair.
> Now, The box was in perfect condition "No Bubble Wrap", Contents inside were flawless
> It came with this piece of paper which I found interesting,
> 
> I saw this, Sat my head in my hand and thought "Great, That means this second one might have dead/bright pixels or a majorly bleeding backlight."
> Well boy was I wrong, I ordered a *Perfect Pixel* And guess what I got?!
> A *100% flawless* No Dead/Stuck/Bright pixels at all!
> Went over the screen for a good 20minutes, On black background, White background, Red, Green & Blue.
> Only thing I discovered was a little and I mean, minimum light bleed on the top left corner.
> And I mean, Less light bleed than my old LG E2340V'S had.
> I've got to say, This screen is fairly amazing for a whole $398aud To my door during Christmas.
> An EXTREMELY happy Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite Owner from Dream-Seller.
> Cheers
> Mat
> EDIT::::::
> Ok, Few hours in now. That backlight bleed that I thought I had, It was a reflection hahaha *facepalm*
> Monitor is completely flawless, And I am now trying to sell off my old LG's so I can buy a 2nd.


That's great news. How is the resolution coming from 1080p? When I saw the CrossOver 27Q LED I was drooling at the amount of detail and pixels I've been missing out on all this time!


----------



## JLX-Jon

Thought I'd add my voice to the crowd. Just received my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite from seller red-cap today and... it's FABULOUS!!!

I did pay the extra $20 for the "perfect-pixel" version but despite this, my monitor has 1 stuck pixel in the lower-right. Although I'm very picky about image quality, this one stuck pixel is *tiny* and while (barely) noticable, it's really no big deal.

I suspect (although I'm only guessing) from reading the reviews here and elsewhere, that the defect level is very low and it's not common to get a significant amount of problem pixels. So, I think they may ship the "perfect-pixel" and normal ones out just the same and because most are have perfect pixels, they just make an extra $20 from those of us who are nervous. Although I haven't contacted red-cap about it yet, their policy is that they won't take a return on the perfect-pixel version even if it has defects, but they will refund you the difference ($20). My recommendation would be to just save the $20 from the start and get the standard one.

I have had a very good experience with Red-Cap and would definitely recommend them. The monitor was shipped *immediately* and arrive in Canada 4 days later (late on Xmas eve). I got delivery on the 27th due to FexEx holidays. Duty was about $22.

Finally, I decided on the Shimian over the Catleap when I saw the Catleap prices starting to rise towards the cost of the Crossover. I'd also heard reports that the monitor stand on the Shimian was a bit flimsy but I don't find that at all. It doesn't swivel like the Catleap but I think it looks nicer/plainer and is sturdy/functional enough and does tild fwd/back.

For anyone sitting on the fence... JUMP! You'll be glad you did 

P.S. Without asking, red-cap included an adapter for the power cord to allow it to be plugged into standard North American 110V plugs and the transformer itself works fine.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLX-Jon*
> 
> Thought I'd add my voice to the crowd. Just received my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite from seller red-cap today and... it's FABULOUS!!!
> I did pay the extra $20 for the "perfect-pixel" version but despite this, my monitor has 1 stuck pixel in the lower-right. Although I'm very picky about image quality, this one stuck pixel is *tiny* and while (barely) noticable, it's really no big deal.
> I suspect (although I'm only guessing) from reading the reviews here and elsewhere, that the defect level is very low and it's not common to get a significant amount of problem pixels. So, I think they may ship the "perfect-pixel" and normal ones out just the same and because most are have perfect pixels, they just make an extra $20 from those of us who are nervous. Although I haven't contacted red-cap about it yet, their policy is that they won't take a return on the perfect-pixel version even if it has defects, but they will refund you the difference ($20). My recommendation would be to just save the $20 from the start and get the standard one.
> I have had a very good experience with Red-Cap and would definitely recommend them. The monitor was shipped *immediately* and arrive in Canada 4 days later (late on Xmas eve). I got delivery on the 27th due to FexEx holidays. Duty was about $22.
> Finally, I decided on the Shimian over the Catleap when I saw the Catleap prices starting to rise towards the cost of the Crossover. I'd also heard reports that the monitor stand on the Shimian was a bit flimsy but I don't find that at all. It doesn't swivel like the Catleap but I think it looks nicer/plainer and is sturdy/functional enough and does tild fwd/back.
> For anyone sitting on the fence... JUMP! You'll be glad you did
> P.S. Without asking, red-cap included an adapter for the power cord to allow it to be plugged into standard North American 110V plugs and the transformer itself works fine.


That's great to hear.

I thought they do an extra checking step for those who ordered the pixel perfect version. Maybe they didn't notice the hot pixel at the bottom right corner. Hot pixels tend to be fixed after a few weeks of usage anyway. Hot pixels still receive power.


----------



## khaledh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLX-Jon*
> 
> Thought I'd add my voice to the crowd. Just received my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite from seller red-cap today and... it's FABULOUS!!!
> I did pay the extra $20 for the "perfect-pixel" version but despite this, my monitor has 1 stuck pixel in the lower-right. Although I'm very picky about image quality, this one stuck pixel is *tiny* and while (barely) noticable, it's really no big deal.
> I suspect (although I'm only guessing) from reading the reviews here and elsewhere, that the defect level is very low and it's not common to get a significant amount of problem pixels. So, I think they may ship the "perfect-pixel" and normal ones out just the same and because most are have perfect pixels, they just make an extra $20 from those of us who are nervous. Although I haven't contacted red-cap about it yet, their policy is that they won't take a return on the perfect-pixel version even if it has defects, but they will refund you the difference ($20). My recommendation would be to just save the $20 from the start and get the standard one.
> I have had a very good experience with Red-Cap and would definitely recommend them. The monitor was shipped *immediately* and arrive in Canada 4 days later (late on Xmas eve). I got delivery on the 27th due to FexEx holidays. Duty was about $22.
> Finally, I decided on the Shimian over the Catleap when I saw the Catleap prices starting to rise towards the cost of the Crossover. I'd also heard reports that the monitor stand on the Shimian was a bit flimsy but I don't find that at all. It doesn't swivel like the Catleap but I think it looks nicer/plainer and is sturdy/functional enough and does tild fwd/back.
> For anyone sitting on the fence... JUMP! You'll be glad you did
> P.S. Without asking, red-cap included an adapter for the power cord to allow it to be plugged into standard North American 110V plugs and the transformer itself works fine.


I've been obsessing over those monitors for several days now, especially the Shimian from red-cap which seems to be the lowest price atm (there are others which are cheaper: Qnix, irun, etc, but I couldn't find enough reviews to back them up). I think I'm finally going to get one after so many positive reviews.

Just one question, I'm also in Canada and a bit worried about duty fees. You say it was $22; was that all, or was that in addition to sales tax? I'm in Ontario, so should I expect to pay 13% HST + duty fees. Did red-cap put the actual price on the package, or a reduced price? Was it marked as a gift or not? Sometimes FedEx delivers the package without collecting fees upfront, but they would send you a bill later.

*EDIT*: Also, I have a Zotac GT220 card, which is listed as supported. However, the card has a Dual Link DVI-I slot (the other is D-Sub). I've read in this thread that some people had problems getting the monitor to work in a DVI-I slot, and they had to switch to a DVI-D slot. This is weird, since DVI-I is just DVI-D + analog, so not sure why it wouldn't work. Can someone confirm that they have the monitor working in a DVI-I slot?

Thanks.


----------



## JLX-Jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khaledh*
> 
> Just one question, I'm also in Canada and a bit worried about duty fees. You say it was $22; was that all, or was that in addition to sales tax? I'm in Ontario, so should I expect to pay 13% HST + duty fees. Did red-cap put the actual price on the package, or a reduced price? Was it marked as a gift or not? Sometimes FedEx delivers the package without collecting fees upfront, but they would send you a bill later.
> Thanks.


My remembered $22 for duty was mistaken - it was taxes. The total was $26.72 broken down as follows:

Customs Duties $0
SIMA Assess $0
Excise Tax $0
GST/HST $15.42
PST $0
RODFEE $10
GST/HST (on RODFEE) $1.30

The "value for currency conversion" was $120 and the "value for duty" $118.60.

That was it. Hope that helps.

P.S. The monitor is SO much better than my old one (an ancient SyncMaster 191T) that I didn't even notice the slight backlight bleed on the bottom part of the monitor the first day. It's subtle but you can notice it on pure black. These monitors are supposedly rated A- so in theory there is at least *something* that merits that designation. Despite this and the one stuck pixel the monitor looks fantastic! Had I been shown the monitor I have and an A+ version for $400+ more I would have easily picked the one I have now. However, it's worth noting for anyone thinking of paying the extra $20 for the "pixel perfect" version.

Despite the noted imperfections, I am very happy. Although I didn't receive the notice Koehler and others did from Dream Seller that seems to confirm they do actually open the box and check the monitor before shipping. I want to be clear that my suspicions about red-cap not opening the boxes first is JUST A GUESS! I am NOT saying they do not check, but as I did get a stuck pixel and considering their refund-the-difference rather than exchange policy I'd say it's at least an *informed* guess ;-)

Cheers.


----------



## JLX-Jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> That's great to hear.
> I thought they do an extra checking step for those who ordered the pixel perfect version. Maybe they didn't notice the hot pixel at the bottom right corner. Hot pixels tend to be fixed after a few weeks of usage anyway. Hot pixels still receive power.


I hope you're right Koehler, it would be nice if that pixel started towing the line like it's 3686399 siblings. I can imagine the little bugger just screaming to itself: "I just gotta be ME!!!!" ;-)


----------



## JLX-Jon

One more thing... here is a *handy website to check for dead pixels*. Not hard to do on your own I know but if Jason Farrell has been kind enough to do the work for us - why not?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khaledh*
> 
> I've been obsessing over those monitors for several days now, especially the Shimian from red-cap which seems to be the lowest price atm (there are others which are cheaper: Qnix, irun, etc, but I couldn't find enough reviews to back them up). I think I'm finally going to get one after so many positive reviews.
> Just one question, I'm also in Canada and a bit worried about duty fees. You say it was $22; was that all, or was that in addition to sales tax? I'm in Ontario, so should I expect to pay 13% HST + duty fees. Did red-cap put the actual price on the package, or a reduced price? Was it marked as a gift or not? Sometimes FedEx delivers the package without collecting fees upfront, but they would send you a bill later.
> *EDIT*: Also, I have a Zotac GT220 card, which is listed as supported. However, the card has a Dual Link DVI-I slot (the other is D-Sub). I've read in this thread that some people had problems getting the monitor to work in a DVI-I slot, and they had to switch to a DVI-D slot. This is weird, since DVI-I is just DVI-D + analog, so not sure why it wouldn't work. Can someone confirm that they have the monitor working in a DVI-I slot?
> Thanks.


Gifts or not, you will be assessed sales tax on the monitor. only if you can get it marked as a gift under $60 will tax not be assessed.... maybe if Customs doesn't assess their own value on it. No duty. If you get assessed duty, that's wrong - finished monitors have no duty in Canada. I somehow got my $400 monitor past customs without duty or taxes oddly enough without requesting anything special, but this was back in march. See if you can get your seller to mark the shipping seperate from the actual cost. I am not going to suggest that you lie about the value of your monitor though.

DVI-I vs DVI-D is irrelevant. If it's dual link, it'll work. Certain AMD cards have single link DVI ports with dual link pinout, so that may be the source of the confusion.


----------



## khaledh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Gifts or not, you will be assessed sales tax on the monitor. only if you can get it marked as a gift under $60 will tax not be assessed.... maybe if Customs doesn't assess their own value on it. No duty. If you get assessed duty, that's wrong - finished monitors have no duty in Canada. I somehow got my $400 monitor past customs without duty or taxes oddly enough without requesting anything special, but this was back in march. See if you can get your seller to mark the shipping seperate from the actual cost. I am not going to suggest that you lie about the value of your monitor though.
> DVI-I vs DVI-D is irrelevant. If it's dual link, it'll work. Certain AMD cards have single link DVI ports with dual link pinout, so that may be the source of the confusion.


I think marking the shipping separate from the actual cost won't help. I believe taxes and duties on imported goods are calculated on the total cost, including the cost of bringing in the goods from outside the country. I don't intend on asking the seller to declare a lesser value, but just was wondering about the fees other paid and what it was based on.

Thanks for the tip about DVI-D vs DVI-I. I just made sure that my card does have a dual link DVI-I port, and not single link with dual link pinout. So hopefully it will work without problems.


----------



## HoZy

Ok so, After having my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite for a few days,

I have 3 issues with it,
1- The monitor stand is on an angle by 5-10mm
2- The top left of my black bezel is not in as far as the rest of the screen
3- THE POWER SUPPLY BUZZES/FEINT HUM WHEN THE MONITOR IS NOT IN USE!

My biggest issue is 3, Due to my battle station being in my actual bedroom. At night, Or anytime I walk into my room an my room is quiet I can hear this damn power supply faintly humming/buzzing.

This is almost enough for me to on-sell my Achieva Shimian









I haven't been able to sleep without unplugging the power brick every night.

Cheers
Mat


----------



## rotary7

these are cheap Korea monitors that now over priced on ebay. you really cant be picky. i think you best bet is get a ips dell


----------



## Latvik

IPS Dells suck for gaming, multiple inputs, response time, etc
... great for gfx design ppl due to color pallet perfection or whatever its called.

What I want to know is when I can get my Overlord 120hz god damnit


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latvik*
> 
> IPS Dells suck for gaming, multiple inputs, response time, etc
> ... great for gfx design ppl due to color pallet perfection or whatever its called.
> What I want to know is when I can get my Overlord 120hz god damnit


I have a U2711 and before that I had a TN panel and a 6ms U2312HM. I like gaming more on my U2711, I don't notice any difference in input lag. I would say you need to use one before making such claims.

Also depends on what game you are playing.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latvik*
> 
> IPS Dells suck for gaming, multiple inputs, response time, etc
> ... great for gfx design ppl due to color pallet perfection or whatever its called.
> What I want to know is when I can get my Overlord 120hz god damnit


You're wrong. Some IPS Dells are great for gaming such as the Dell U2412 which has an ultra low input.


----------



## Iceycold

Man I've been looking at this thread for a bit of time now and I'm really wanting to buy one as I can get a pixel perfect one for $380, but I'm worried about how my rig will handle it..

GTX 670 FTW 2GB, i5-3570k, (possibly overclocked to 4.2-4.5)

I've googled around and I've found mixed opinions some pointing to my rig being enough and some pointing to my rig not being enough. But that's for the case of 8x AA which might not be needed on that resolution I hear.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Man I've been looking at this thread for a bit of time now and I'm really wanting to buy one as I can get a pixel perfect one for $380, but I'm worried about how my rig will handle it..
> GTX 670 FTW 2GB, i5-3570k, (possibly overclocked to 4.2-4.5)
> I've googled around and I've found mixed opinions some pointing to my rig being enough and some pointing to my rig not being enough. But that's for the case of 8x AA which might not be needed on that resolution I hear.
> What do you guys think?


Your rig will handle it with ease. Maybe not Battlefield 3 on max settings at 1440p but close to it.

But for desktop, browsing the Internet and office work, it will be as smooth as butter.


----------



## 87dtna

Dude a 670 is a beast. I play most games on mine with a gtx 570 on ultra settings. There's very few games that are exceptions. A 670 is a good 30-40% stronger than a 570! You'll be just fine.

With that said, I never run AA though. I actually don't like it. I do use 8x AF typically though.


----------



## motokill36

670 will play battlefield 3 on max but need a bit of overclock on this Res Screen using 1536Mb of Mem on 310 driver

Looks Amazing Tho









Update

ok just run Fraps with standard card and runs fine 60FPS solid
So sorry for miss Info


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 670 will play battlefield 3 on max but need a bit of overclock on this Res Screen using 1536Mb of Mem on 310 driver
> Looks Amazing Tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> ok just run Fraps with standard card and runs fine 60FPS solid
> So sorry for miss Info


Heh, not sure what you meant there but okay.

Will getting my same card a 4GB version actually help? I read that from 2GB to 4GB there's little to no difference in FPS at 1440p.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Heh, not sure what you meant there but okay.
> Will getting my same card a 4GB version actually help? I read that from 2GB to 4GB there's little to no difference in FPS at 1440p.


The extra RAM is useless until something needs it, then it's vital. The 4GB may be a good choice if you are planning to keep the card for a long time, as games will probably start using a good bit more when the new consoles come out.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Heh, not sure what you meant there but okay.
> Will getting my same card a 4GB version actually help? I read that from 2GB to 4GB there's little to no difference in FPS at 1440p.


Sorry
670 2GB card is using 1.5 of Vram on 2560 / 1440P screen on max setting's


----------



## Iceycold

Alright got it. Yeah I'll probably just get one of these, since my rig can handle it well. Considering BF3 is one of the most demanding games, and I could run at 1440p like you guys said I'll be fine. I can always turn AA down since at 1440p it isn't needed. (in some games). With all the movement in BF3, I really doubt you can sit there and notice AA.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Heh, not sure what you meant there but okay.
> Will getting my same card a 4GB version actually help? I read that from 2GB to 4GB there's little to no difference in FPS at 1440p.


Video card RAM is overrated. Makes almost no difference.


----------



## 87dtna

Once you have 2gb there's little to no difference above that. Below 2gb on 1440p can be a slight bottleneck is some cases (but very few).

My gtx 570's 1280mb of Vram was definitely bottlenecking certain games at 1440p. Well actually the 570 was only strong enough to play metro 2033 at 1080p, but it was using all of the Vram even at 1080p high settings. If I had 570 SLI the Vram would most certainly be a pretty good bottleneck if I played metro at 1440p very high.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Once you have 2gb there's little to no difference above that. Below 2gb on 1440p can be a slight bottleneck is some cases (but very few).
> My gtx 570's 1280mb of Vram was definitely bottlenecking certain games at 1440p. Well actually the 570 was only strong enough to play metro 2033 at 1080p, but it was using all of the Vram even at 1080p high settings. If I had 570 SLI the Vram would most certainly be a pretty good bottleneck if I played metro at 1440p very high.


Weird, I only use 512mb of my 1.5gb on my 580 most of the time.


----------



## rotary7

I have 4 gb v ram and i used 3.5 of it when i had 3 monitors hooked up, so yeah its worth it for later upgrades


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> Weird, I only use 512mb of my 1.5gb on my 580 most of the time.


On what games? At 1440p??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I have 4 gb v ram and i used 3.5 of it when i had 3 monitors hooked up, so yeah its worth it for later upgrades


On a triple monitor setup yeah you're gonna need more Vram. I was strictly talking 1440p since thats the context of the thread here









With that said, to each their own on the triple monitor setups. I didn't like it at all when I tried 5760x1080. But I like fast paced first person shooters, I didn't even look at the side monitors. But I can see them being useful for many other games. I only tried metro 2033 to test out my system, I didn't really care for it, pretty boring.


----------



## rotary7

I had 3 monitors and I went back to 1 because it was to much for me, making me dizzy


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> On what games? At 1440p??


Planetside 2, GW2, WoW, Oblivion, LoL, Bioshock.

And yes, 2560 x 1440.


----------



## 87dtna

Most RPG's are not very graphically challenging. Surprising that planetside 2 doesn't use closer to 1gb though.

Do you typically use ultra detail settings? What about AA or AF usage?

Even playing COD 5-6 I use 600-700mb typically, ultra details, no AA and x16 AF. And COD games aren't very graphically challenging at all.


----------



## emking

Hi

I'm new to all this korean ips screen mania, i've read alot about it and now i'm thinking to buying one of those.

I'm currently on a gtx 580 and a i7 2600k @ stock (for now) and looking to use this monitors for a little gaming (fps and rts/mmo), photo and video editing( so i'm looking for good colors)

Currently with the price on ebay i'm looking for an Achieva Shimian or an Irun ZT (both in a perfect pixel version, for 370-380$ with shipping)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-Inch-S-IPS-irun-ZT-SH270QHD-2560x1440-WQHD-LED-Monitor-/261141743845?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3ccd42c8e5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-PERFECT-PIXELS-27-LED-PC-Monitor-Worldwide-ship-/320907269594?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab79055da

Wich one should i get? And also, i reed a little about the square trade warrantly, should i get one? And can i get a reduction coupon somewhere? For the Irun it is directly propose on the buying page, but not for the achivia.

Thx for the help!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna*
> 
> Most RPG's are not very graphically challenging. Surprising that planetside 2 doesn't use closer to 1gb though.
> Do you typically use ultra detail settings? What about AA or AF usage?
> Even playing COD 5-6 I use 600-700mb typically, ultra details, no AA and x16 AF. And COD games aren't very graphically challenging at all.


I typically play with everything maxed


----------



## Koehler

Just found this video review on YouTube if anyone's interested:


----------



## Eagle1337

He's referring to the catleaps overclocking while reviewing the achieva. gg.


----------



## oobble

I would like to get one of these monitors, but I was looking for an ISPB with the glass covering the entire face of the monitor because it looks nice and sleek like the Apple display. I found this one from dream-seller. Has anyone purchased this one and can confirm it is infact IPSB, and not IPSI?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oobble*
> 
> I would like to get one of these monitors, but I was looking for an ISPB with the glass covering the entire face of the monitor because it looks nice and sleek like the Apple display. I found this one from dream-seller. Has anyone purchased this one and can confirm it is infact IPSB, and not IPSI?


The IPSI is the newer version. Not sure if that one is IPSB unless it specifies it.

The IPSB models indeed have the glass covering the bezel which may look more classy to some.


----------



## conwa

Im about to buy the Shimian from Green sum on e-bay...

I only have one question:

Do u guys recommend the pixel perfect version thats 40 bucks more?
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-S-IPS-2560x1440-HD-Monitor-/140886763636?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20cd816874

Or is the chance i have stuck pixels that low, that i can just order a non pixel perfect..

Im from holland and sending the monitor back to S-Korea is as expensive as the monitor itself...


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Im about to buy the Shimian from Green sum on e-bay...
> I only have one question:
> Do u guys recommend the pixel perfect version thats 40 bucks more?
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-S-IPS-2560x1440-HD-Monitor-/140886763636?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20cd816874
> Or is the chance i have stuck pixels that low, that i can just order a non pixel perfect..
> Im from holland and sending the monitor back to S-Korea is as expensive as the monitor itself...


Some people say that the pixel perfect guarantee is worth the extra money whereas there are some people who got perfect pixel monitors without paying for the perfect pixel guarantee.

It's only $40, so if I was you I would pay the extra premium.


----------



## life359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Im about to buy the Shimian from Green sum on e-bay...
> I only have one question:
> Do u guys recommend the pixel perfect version thats 40 bucks more?


I've seen people state that with their pixel perfect order they still got monitors with dead pixels. The seller wouldn't return the item, instead giving them a refund of the difference between a perfect and non-perfect version. I think it was actually a post in this thread.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *life359*
> 
> I've seen people state that with their pixel perfect order they still got monitors with dead pixels. The seller wouldn't return the item, instead giving them a refund of the difference between a perfect and non-perfect version. I think it was actually a post in this thread.


Source? Never heard of anything like that.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Some people say that the pixel perfect guarantee is worth the extra money whereas there are some people who got perfect pixel monitors without paying for the perfect pixel guarantee.
> It's only $40, so if I was you I would pay the extra premium.


Thnx for your reply!
Im still in debate about this, because the extra money I pay for it will not Always results in getting a non stuck-pixel product.
When that happens i cant send it back because of the high costs..


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Thnx for your reply!
> Im still in debate about this, because the extra money I pay for it will not Always results in getting a non stuck-pixel product.
> When that happens i cant send it back because of the high costs..


Don't do it. "Perfect Pixel" is marketing at its best. It hasn't resulted in a net benefit for the consumer. Just more profit for the sellers/manufacturers. The presence of so-called "perfect pixel" monitors has already reduced the general quality of monitors available.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Don't do it. "Perfect Pixel" is marketing at its best. It hasn't resulted in a net benefit for the consumer. Just more profit for the sellers/manufacturers. The presence of so-called "perfect pixel" monitors has already reduced the general quality of monitors available.


This is completely bogus. Pixel perfect guarantees at most 1 dead pixel.


----------



## life359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Source? Never heard of anything like that.


I don't recall where I saw it, but you can find that on some of the ebay seller's listings now. They state that if your perfect pixel version does have dead pixels they'll just refund you the difference between it and the non-perfect-pixel version.


----------



## gaucho30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye79*
> 
> Well - I am testing with the cable that came with the Shimian - and also with this cable:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020901&p_id=2686&seq=1&format=2
> Which says dual link on the cable so I think I am okay cable wise. The cable from ta_planet does not say dual link on it but it has all the pins of a dual-link cable on the connectors.
> Well mine has not worked yet - but when I have it connected to the computer on the 8800GTS or GTX550Ti, I get a solid blue light and the backlight comes on. Windows 7 recognizes it as a monitor and says it has extended my desktop to it. I can move windows off the screen onto it, but can't see them on the monitor. The light will flash blue when I either set the resolution for the Shimian to some weird setting or when I plug it into my 6800GS card (which I do not think is compatible - may not be dual-link).


I got my monitor (QH270) on monday but have not been able to get it to work. I have been combing threads to try and find people with similar problems but have had only minimal luck so I figured I would try and post. Basically when I plug in the monitor windows recognizes it and the blue light turns solid. The backlight comes on but nothing appears on the screen. I tried booting with the monitor on 1st and with the shimian as the only monitor connected. I have a EVGA 580 GTXTi which has two DVI-I outputs. I tried buying several new dual-link DVI cables however the ones I ordered from monoprice http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020901&p_id=2686&seq=1&format=2 will not fit because the cable is too fat and runs into a protruding edge below the DVI input on the monitor. I bought a DL-DVI cable from frys and when I try using that the blue light blinks indicating it is not receiving any signal. I contacted the seller and he said make a video so he can review it. The only thing I have not tried is trying it on another computer because I do not have another computer that could run the monitor. I know I have read where some people have had to send their monitors back but that makes me nervous because it will be $100+ to send it back and how would I honestly know if they "test" my monitor and it "magically seems to work"? I guess I could try and discretely etch something into the monitor somewhere? Also the seller I bought from was dream-seller. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gaucho30

I meant to say the GPU is a EVGA GTX 560Ti, but nevertheless it still has 2 DVI-I outputs.

Oh and also I have tried two different installs of windows and drivers are up to date.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Im about to buy the Shimian from Green sum on e-bay...
> 
> I only have one question:
> 
> Do u guys recommend the pixel perfect version thats 40 bucks more?
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-27-LED-S-IPS-2560x1440-HD-Monitor-/140886763636?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20cd816874
> 
> Or is the chance i have stuck pixels that low, that i can just order a non pixel perfect..
> 
> Im from holland and sending the monitor back to S-Korea is as expensive as the monitor itself...


Just got mine from that seller was very good and delivery was 3 days Very Good


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaucho30*
> 
> I meant to say the GPU is a EVGA GTX 560Ti, but nevertheless it still has 2 DVI-I outputs.
> 
> Oh and also I have tried two different installs of windows and drivers are up to date.


I have had this monitor running on EVGA gtx560 TI today so they do work on that GPU


----------



## HaunteR

Anyone have a link to the new 90hz+ Catleaps?

Can't seem to find any that aren't white or $400+


----------



## life359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaucho30*
> 
> I got my monitor (QH270) on monday but have not been able to get it to work. I have been combing threads to try and find people with similar problems but have had only minimal luck so I figured I would try and post. Basically when I plug in the monitor windows recognizes it and the blue light turns solid. The backlight comes on but nothing appears on the screen. I tried booting with the monitor on 1st and with the shimian as the only monitor connected. I have a EVGA 580 GTXTi which has two DVI-I outputs. I tried buying several new dual-link DVI cables however the ones I ordered from monoprice http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020901&p_id=2686&seq=1&format=2 will not fit because the cable is too fat and runs into a protruding edge below the DVI input on the monitor. I bought a DL-DVI cable from frys and when I try using that the blue light blinks indicating it is not receiving any signal. I contacted the seller and he said make a video so he can review it. The only thing I have not tried is trying it on another computer because I do not have another computer that could run the monitor. I know I have read where some people have had to send their monitors back but that makes me nervous because it will be $100+ to send it back and how would I honestly know if they "test" my monitor and it "magically seems to work"? I guess I could try and discretely etch something into the monitor somewhere? Also the seller I bought from was dream-seller. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have an email from dream-seller where he confirms that you do not pay return shipping on an monitor that arrives defective. Did you make the video? I have a co-worker who had an issue with the monitor not turning on and after dealing with the seller (taking a video of it not working as requested) he had his replaced and did not pay for return shipping costs.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Just got mine from that seller was very good and delivery was 3 days Very Good


Any dead pixels? (did you order the pixel perfect?)


----------



## gaucho30

Ya I sent him videos and he asked if I was using windows, if I was using a desktop, and whether or not I was using a 110V-220V converter which I was. I have not heard anything more. Will update as I find out more.


----------



## life359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaucho30*
> 
> Ya I sent him videos and he asked if I was using windows, if I was using a desktop, and whether or not I was using a 110V-220V converter which I was. I have not heard anything more. Will update as I find out more.


Well do keep in mind the time difference. They're 13 hours ahead. That being said: if he doesn't respond eventually, you can file a claim through paypal that your item was defective and the seller won't respond. That usually gets them rolling. Though they might suddenly not offer free return shipping if you go that route.


----------



## gaucho30

Ok so he replied and said he insists that I try it on another desktop. Problem is I dont have another desktop, all other computers in the house are laptops. Most of my friends barely know how to use facebook and email and the few that are computer savvy are too far away to go and test my monitor with. Any ideas?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaucho30*
> 
> Ok so he replied and said he insists that I try it on another desktop. Problem is I dont have another desktop, all other computers in the house are laptops. Most of my friends barely know how to use facebook and email and the few that are computer savvy are too far away to go and test my monitor with. Any ideas?


What you really need is another video card to test, as that is the element that matters.

To help, what specific video card do you have? You've said it has DVI-I, but those can be either single link or dual link... and if it's single link, it isn't compatible with these monitors.


----------



## gaucho30

It is an EVGA GTX 560 Ti so it has 2 DVI-I (with the extra pins) dual link outputs. A couple days ago someone posted that they have the same card and confirmed it runs on it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Video cards will always have the extra pins on them, so you can plug in dual link cables. You unfortunately can't tell if a video card port is dual or single link just by looking at it.

That being said, if someone with the same card is running 2560x1440 then they must be dual link







.


----------



## kartik5000

Hey guys! Just a quick post from someone who's been scouring this thread for a while.

Firstly, I have a 2010 Macbook Pro (GT 330M) 15". On every eBay listing I've read, it says that the display is not compatible with Macbook(s), and Laptops. The GT 330M card is not mentioned anywhere.

My question is, if I were to buy a DVI-D

MiniDisplay Port Adapter, would my monitor work? I just want to be sure before placing an order to Korea, as the return shipping is extortionate!

Thanks, and if anyone has got this model working, please could you send me a link to the monitor you bought?

Thanks
Kartik

EDIT: Would this model work? Seems fairly priced and pretty good quality. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-Inch-TVera-2560x1440-TS-27WQHDIPS-WQHD-S-IPS-Monitor-/251214611075?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a7d8ec283


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartik5000*
> 
> Hey guys! Just a quick post from someone who's been scouring this thread for a while.
> 
> Firstly, I have a 2010 Macbook Pro (GT 330M) 15". On every eBay listing I've read, it says that the display is not compatible with Macbook(s), and Laptops. The GT 330M card is not mentioned anywhere.
> 
> My question is, if I were to buy a DVI-D
> 
> MiniDisplay Port Adapter, would my monitor work? I just want to be sure before placing an order to Korea, as the return shipping is extortionate!
> 
> Thanks, and if anyone has got this model working, please could you send me a link to the monitor you bought?
> 
> Thanks
> Kartik
> 
> EDIT: Would this model work? Seems fairly priced and pretty good quality. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-Inch-TVera-2560x1440-TS-27WQHDIPS-WQHD-S-IPS-Monitor-/251214611075?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a7d8ec283


You need a model that has DisplayPort. You don't want to be using an Active minidisplayport -> Dual link DVI adapter unless you have to (besides they're not cheap).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> You need a model that has DisplayPort. You don't want to be using an Active minidisplayport -> Dual link DVI adapter unless you have to (besides they're not cheap).


While technically they work, it seems to be a big headache for the people who use them. All sorts of weird problems.

I would also recommend spending more and getting something with display port; the adapter you need would cost ~$100 anyways, so give that to your monitor budget.


----------



## kartik5000

Hey guys, thank you for your replies, however, I just can't afford the displayport monitors, over £150 more expensive. I can get an active switching miniDisplay port - DVI dual adapter for around £30, and I can't spend £120 extra.

What sort of problems occur? Is there a make / model where the problems seem least prevalent? All the listings say that Macs aren't compatible - is this true, even with the adapter?

Are there any fixes for the problems? If it's a matter of running my computer on discrete graphics 24/7 - (that's the fix for the flickering issues), then, i'm happy to just live with that.

Thanks guys,
Please tell me if the model i suggested before would work (technically). Sorry if it seems like I'm ignoring your advice, I would love to be able to take it. In an ideal world, I'd own a Cinema Display, but I spent all my money on my laptop, and this is all that's left.

Kartikk


----------



## Crazy9000

People have run these displays on the mac via display port adapters. Maybe search this thread any of the others for mac or macbook... I know another OCN member bought one and had problems, despite buying several adapters hoping they would fix it.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartik5000*
> 
> Hey guys, thank you for your replies, however, I just can't afford the displayport monitors, over £150 more expensive. I can get an active switching miniDisplay port - DVI dual adapter for around £30, and I can't spend £120 extra.
> 
> What sort of problems occur? Is there a make / model where the problems seem least prevalent? All the listings say that Macs aren't compatible - is this true, even with the adapter?
> 
> Are there any fixes for the problems? If it's a matter of running my computer on discrete graphics 24/7 - (that's the fix for the flickering issues), then, i'm happy to just live with that.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Please tell me if the model i suggested before would work (technically). Sorry if it seems like I'm ignoring your advice, I would love to be able to take it. In an ideal world, I'd own a Cinema Display, but I spent all my money on my laptop, and this is all that's left.
> 
> Kartikk


The sellers don't know what they're saying half the time when they talk about incompatibility. Your Mac should be fine.

That being said, active display port to dual link dvi adapters are very... Finicky. Unreliable. They work, just not terribly well. And thirty pounds honestly sounds like your run of the mill displayport to single link dvi adapter. Is the model you are looking at one with a USB cable?


----------



## kartik5000

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-displayport-to-dual-link-DVI-adapter-QNIX-Crossover-Simian-2560x1440-/200878590955?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2ec54c0beb

This should work, right?


----------



## Niko-Time

Looks perfect! Especially as the seller told you it works, then if it doesn't you have the right to return it


----------



## Niko-Time

One more thing Kartik, make sure you budget in customs dutys. I had to pay £50 when mine arrived which stung


----------



## kartik5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> One more thing Kartik, make sure you budget in customs dutys. I had to pay £50 when mine arrived which stung


****, whats that? Any way to avoid it, or did everyone on this thread have to pay??


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartik5000*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-displayport-to-dual-link-DVI-adapter-QNIX-Crossover-Simian-2560x1440-/200878590955?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2ec54c0beb
> 
> This should work, right?


It *should*.

It may not work as expected, 100% of the time. That's the problem with them. They're just finicky.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartik5000*
> 
> ****, whats that? Any way to avoid it, or did everyone on this thread have to pay??


Because you are buying from outside the EU you have to pay VAT on the goods that you import. You may get lucky, but you most likely won't. No way of avoiding it apart from by purchasing the monitor from a reseller inside the EU as VAT will then be included. I thought I was lucky and missed it, but I got a letter from Fedex saying I had to pay (don't think about ignoring the letter either, otherwise = debt collectors).

EDIT: American's (i.e most people in this thread) don't have to pay due to a free trade agreement between USA and South Korea.


----------



## kartik5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Because you are buying from outside the EU you have to pay VAT on the goods that you import. You may get lucky, but you most likely won't. No way of avoiding it apart from by purchasing the monitor from a reseller inside the EU as VAT will then be included. I thought I was lucky and missed it, but I got a letter from Fedex saying I had to pay (don't think about ignoring the letter either, otherwise = debt collectors).
> 
> EDIT: American's (i.e most people in this thread) don't have to pay due to a free trade agreement between USA and South Korea.


Vat = 20%, so thats 50. Damn. Is there anyway round it? Disguise it as a non-commercial good? I don't know.

Thanks
Kartik


----------



## motokill36

Hi all I had to pay £46 on top of price
But screen was perfect no bad pixs
Can't find a fault with it
And this monitor worked perfect on my evgs gtx 560 ti


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartik5000*
> 
> Vat = 20%, so thats 50. Damn. Is there anyway round it? Disguise it as a non-commercial good? I don't know.
> 
> Thanks
> Kartik


Mine was marked lower value and as a gift and they charged me fully


----------



## Canadianguy

Hi Guys

I got my Crossover 30 inch 2560x1600 monitor from accessorieswhole seller on ebay. First of all that guy's fedex shipping is really fast. It just took me two days to receive my monitor from Korea to Canada. I had to pay $20 CAD as excise tax but it was good that seller had marked item for $200 value however i had paid $550 for this monitor.

I was afraid to get a dead pixel but it looks like I got lucky and I don't see any dead pixel anywhere. I did some color calibration on my video card and it looks good so far. My eyes are still getting used to this huge 30 inch monitor as I had 24 inch before (1920x1200). On sellers website he mentioned monitor might not work with ATI HD 5700 monitor. It worked in my case though without any issue. I am running this monitor at full resolution. I don't know how good it will perform in gaming but I don't game so it's not an issue to me.

Anyone who is sitting on the fence, I will say go ahead and get it as it is really good monitor for this price range. I tried to use HD 1080p tv as monitor but could not stand its awful resolution. For people who are worried about custom duty, I will say its more likely you have to pay custom but ask your seller to declare it low value so you have to pay less custom duty. Don't mark as free or gift as customs will definitely ding you with high value custom fee.

Enjoy.


----------



## colinh

I have had my Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite (purchased from Dream-Seller on eBay) for about 2 months now.

It functioned 100% perfectly for the first 45 days or so, but during the past few weeks its ability to *recover from sleep mode has deteriorated*. I now get a *rapidly flashing pink light* if I put the computer in sleep mode or if windows 8 power management puts the monitor into standby mode.

Basically any kind of standby mode makes the monitor fail to turn back on. At this point even if I turn off the entire computer and monitor and unplug the power from both and then plug it all back in, _it still won't turn on_. This is where it gets frustrating. I wouldn't be so annoyed if I could just turn it all off and back on again.

It used to happen only once in a couple days, now it happens _every single time_ the monitor goes into power saving/sleep mode. I have learned that the flashing pink light means "your monitor is not coming on again".

I have somewhat avoided the problem by turning off power save features completely on my monitors in windows. (I don't want to do this because I want my other monitors to last). And then I have it use a blank screen for a screen saver. This keeps the monitor on. But if I have to turn off my computer this can cause it to not start up again.

I am wondering if anyone else has a knowledge of this behavior and what is the best workaround/fix for it. I realize that this monitor is not an A+ quality control model due to its price from Korea. I am otherwise very happy with its quality. But obviously not being able to turn it on is somewhat of a large problem lol :/

And for the mention, the display quality is perfect. No dead pixels. The picture itself is gorgeous-- when I can get it to turn on.









Right now after much unplugging and fiddling with windows display settings I can get it to turn back on. (Still figuring out what makes it work-- I'll post a detailed series of steps if I can figure it out). Sometimes it takes me 10 minutes to do it. I do not have it worked out to a science yet. So it's a bit of a chance game. And I'm worried if it will get worse and I'll never be able to turn it on at some point.

*Please help if you have this happen to yours or you know what to do to fix/workaround it.*

Second question. Could someone please define these flashing lights for me since the manual is in Korean only:
What does Blue Flashing LED light mean on the monitor?
What does Pink Flashing LED light mean on the monitor?
Solid Blue light = power is on.
(and any other color flashing definitions if you know them)

I've learned my monitor can only manage connect when it gets to the blue flashing light stage. I think I remember someone saying the flashing blue light means it can find a signal and it is trying to connect to the signal.


----------



## nikoli707

Well, i welcome myself to the club. On Wednesday jan.30th i recieved my new achieva shimian qh270-lite that i ordered from green-sum on ebay.

Beautiful, love it, had the timescapes 1440p video available to watch as well, friends and i are pretty impressed by the image quality.

My issue is as follows though. I ordered a "pixel perfect" version for $389, and low and behold, there is one single dead black pixel on the screen, bottom right about 3 inches up and 2 inches from the right, took me about 2 hours to notice it, but its there.

Black light bleeding, a small area upper right at the top about 1.5 inches wide and .5 inch deep, not too big of a deal, only noticeable on a blacked out screen, im not too concerned with it.

So what do you guys think i should do? How does this work? Is it likely that i will have to pay to return the monitor? Do i risk getting a worse monitor or worse back light bleeding or other issues? Greensum is the seller, whom i reserched before hand as being a fairly reliable and popular seller of these catleap/shimian/etc.

Its hard reading through all these pages and im noticing some are having to pay for return shipping, some dont, other problems as well. Thanks yall.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> Well, i welcome myself to the club. On Wednesday jan.30th i recieved my new achieva shimian qh270-lite that i ordered from green-sum on ebay.
> 
> Beautiful, love it, had the timescapes 1440p video available to watch as well, friends and i are pretty impressed by the image quality.
> 
> My issue is as follows though. I ordered a "pixel perfect" version for $389, and low and behold, there is one single dead black pixel on the screen, bottom right about 3 inches up and 2 inches from the right, took me about 2 hours to notice it, but its there.
> 
> Black light bleeding, a small area upper right at the top about 1.5 inches wide and .5 inch deep, not too big of a deal, only noticeable on a blacked out screen, im not too concerned with it.
> 
> So what do you guys think i should do? How does this work? Is it likely that i will have to pay to return the monitor? Do i risk getting a worse monitor or worse back light bleeding or other issues? Greensum is the seller, whom i reserched before hand as being a fairly reliable and popular seller of these catleap/shimian/etc.
> 
> Its hard reading through all these pages and im noticing some are having to pay for return shipping, some dont, other problems as well. Thanks yall.


That dead pixel is, in general, not covered by pixel perfect guarantees - as far as I know. It is a dark pixel; everything I've seen regarding these guarantees (when stipulated) specifies _bright_ pixel defects.

Pixel perfect is a stupid marketing trick IMO. I would not spend money on it given that it does NOT guarantee "perfect pixels".


----------



## Markstar

Hi,
I've been contemplating getting one of these babies since last year (when they were still selling the matte version and I missed it







) and I think I'm ready to take the leap, since prices aren't going anywhere (despite high DPI screens for smart phones and tablets).

Does anybody have any experience about how much the customs duty is (I'm in Germany)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markstar*
> 
> Hi,
> I've been contemplating getting one of these babies since last year (when they were still selling the matte version and I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I think I'm ready to take the leap, since prices aren't going anywhere (despite high DPI screens for smart phones and tablets).
> 
> Does anybody have any experience about how much the customs duty is (I'm in Germany)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The customs duty is insignificant.

Buy one of the Korean monitors. Much better image quality, resolution and color accuracy than other monitors at the same price.


----------



## gaucho30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaucho30*
> 
> I got my monitor (QH270) on monday but have not been able to get it to work. I have been combing threads to try and find people with similar problems but have had only minimal luck so I figured I would try and post. Basically when I plug in the monitor windows recognizes it and the blue light turns solid. The backlight comes on but nothing appears on the screen. I tried booting with the monitor on 1st and with the shimian as the only monitor connected. I have a EVGA 580 GTXTi which has two DVI-I outputs. I tried buying several new dual-link DVI cables however the ones I ordered from monoprice http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020901&p_id=2686&seq=1&format=2 will not fit because the cable is too fat and runs into a protruding edge below the DVI input on the monitor. I bought a DL-DVI cable from frys and when I try using that the blue light blinks indicating it is not receiving any signal. I contacted the seller and he said make a video so he can review it. The only thing I have not tried is trying it on another computer because I do not have another computer that could run the monitor. I know I have read where some people have had to send their monitors back but that makes me nervous because it will be $100+ to send it back and how would I honestly know if they "test" my monitor and it "magically seems to work"? I guess I could try and discretely etch something into the monitor somewhere? Also the seller I bought from was dream-seller. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Update: So I sent the monitor back to dream-seller and they determined it was indeed faulty. I must admit the ordeal was less than ideal however I will also say that dream-seller was responsive in a timely fashion to all my messages and even issued my refund within 24 hours of requesting it. I ended up going with the auria from microcenter since I could pick it up locally and any problems could be dealt with much easier as opposed to shipping back to South Korea.


----------



## todda7

Are any of the reasonably priced 27 " 1440p korean IPS screens overclockable (70++ Hz)?

Which of the Korean screens is the best pick today? Don't need speakers or HDMI.

Thanks!


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *todda7*
> 
> Are any of the reasonably priced 27 " 1440p korean IPS screens overclockable (70++ Hz)?


No.


----------



## todda7

What about Crossover 2730MD ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-NEW-2730MD-LED-27-2560x1440-HDMI-1-4-LG-S-IPS-Overclockable-Monitor-/111000619808?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item19d8270b20

EDIT: Further research show that multi-input monitors cannot handle 60+ Hz without frame-skipping, so I guess the above question is irrelevant.


----------



## The Ricker

Just ordered the Achieva Shimian from Dream Seller!


----------



## Markstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Ricker*
> 
> Just ordered the Achieva Shimian from Dream Seller!


Cool! Let us know how it goes!









I'll probably order mine at the end of the month - I found out that the EU and South Korea form a free-trade zone, so there should be no duty at all!

Now I'm wondering if I should avoid sellers that offer a pixel free guaranty - since I'm not willing to pay extra for that (because you can still have some form of pixel error) and those sellers might reserve the good ones for that. Hmm...


----------



## Niko-Time

Markstar, where in the EU are you? As I had to pay around £50 for import duty in the UK when I ordered mine last year. Or has something changed??


----------



## Markstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Markstar, where in the EU are you? As I had to pay around £50 for import duty in the UK when I ordered mine last year. Or has something changed??


Germany.

For information about the free trade agreement, see here (which is the same information I got from the German customs information website): European Union-South Korea Free Trade Agreement.


----------



## Niko-Time

I'm afraid you will still have to pay. See http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/


----------



## Markstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> I'm afraid you will still have to pay. See http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/


I decided to call them to settle this confusion and they told me that I "only" have to pay for the VAT, which in the case of Germany would mean that for a 250€ monitor, 47.50€ would be added.

I'll think about it, but I guess the difference to a monitor from a local seller is still big enough that it is worth it. 50 bucks more and things would not be as obvious anymore, at least imo, as for 500€ you already get a brand monitor with a 2-year guaranty.


----------



## CYup

Of course when I finally decide to buy one from green-sum he jumps the price by $100


----------



## The Ricker

I've unboxed mine and tested it with Skyrim for five minutes. So far it looks awesome! I'll update more once I've played with it some.


----------



## Tora Kira

Has anyone experience with a MacPro 5,1 Nehalem with Radeon HD5770?
It has DVI-D itself as output. I'd be using it just for work and movies, so no OC or strange things.
The best case scenario would be someone with an identical MacPro and identical GPU.
...if yours work and mine won't, I'll be coming to swap our macs while you are sleeping


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tora Kira*
> 
> Has anyone experience with a MacPro 5,1 Nehalem with Radeon HD5770?
> It has DVI-D itself as output. I'd be using it just for work and movies, so no OC or strange things.
> The best case scenario would be someone with an identical MacPro and identical GPU.
> ...if yours work and mine won't, I'll be coming to swap our macs while you are sleeping


What is the issue you are worrying about? Your mac is newer and better than mine and mine supports 2560x1440p also that video card supports 2560 as well so what are you worried about?


----------



## Tora Kira

Maybe cause it's specified it doesn't work on mac and doesn't support hd5770?
I know that can make no-sense, that doesn't make sense to me too. But, as they write a thing i wanna ask if someone is in my same conditions and has already pulled the trigger.
Suppose i buy it and it doesn't work for some motivation: i am the guy who pulled the trigger and has a monitor to throw away. I don't wanna be that guy


----------



## The Ricker

I've had the Shimian from Dream Seller for two days now. I thought I'd write up my experiences:

Bought it on Ebay last Friday, it arrived via FedEx on Wednesday. It was shipped in the monitor box without any additional bubble wrap around the outside of the box. Inside there were a couple layers of bubble wrap that probably weren't there before. It also had a note from Dream Seller that apologizes for the shipping delay as the first one they tested had too many dead pixels. I didn't think there were any delays, maybe this is a standard thing they send out?

I've played Skyrim and Sins of a Solar Empire on it for several hours now and it is amazing. I haven't found any dead pixels and I haven't noticed any backlight bleed. I should note that my Samsungs have terrible bleed, so I may be desensitized to it a little.

The stand is a little wobbly, but it hasn't been a problem for me sitting on my desk. It would probably be an issue if it were on a cheaper desk or a folding table.

My 7870 is keeping FPS at 55-60 in Skyrim most of the time with AA and AF at 8x each and everything set at high/ultra.

I was nervous about buying one, but this monitor is awesome!


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tora Kira*
> 
> Maybe cause it's specified it doesn't work on mac and doesn't support hd5770?
> I know that can make no-sense, that doesn't make sense to me too. But, as they write a thing i wanna ask if someone is in my same conditions and has already pulled the trigger.
> Suppose i buy it and it doesn't work for some motivation: i am the guy who pulled the trigger and has a monitor to throw away. I don't wanna be that guy


I got your solution!!!!

Take your mac to the mac store they are totally cool about letting people hook there Macs up to stuff at the store. Just ask to plug it into a cinema display. If you can hit 2560 on that then you can hit 2560 on this.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Ricker*
> 
> I've had the Shimian from Dream Seller for two days now. I thought I'd write up my experiences:
> 
> Bought it on Ebay last Friday, it arrived via FedEx on Wednesday. It was shipped in the monitor box without any additional bubble wrap around the outside of the box. Inside there were a couple layers of bubble wrap that probably weren't there before. It also had a note from Dream Seller that apologizes for the shipping delay as the first one they tested had too many dead pixels. I didn't think there were any delays, maybe this is a standard thing they send out?
> 
> I've played Skyrim and Sins of a Solar Empire on it for several hours now and it is amazing. I haven't found any dead pixels and I haven't noticed any backlight bleed. I should note that my Samsungs have terrible bleed, so I may be desensitized to it a little.
> 
> The stand is a little wobbly, but it hasn't been a problem for me sitting on my desk. It would probably be an issue if it were on a cheaper desk or a folding table.
> 
> My 7870 is keeping FPS at 55-60 in Skyrim most of the time with AA and AF at 8x each and everything set at high/ultra.
> 
> I was nervous about buying one, but this monitor is awesome!


Wait? 55-60FPS with AA set to 8x? Also I don't think there is any reason to run AF at 8x I think you should leave that at 16x at all times. I wouldn't get 60FPS with 8x AA on my GTX 670.


----------



## Tora Kira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I got your solution!!!!
> 
> Take your mac to the mac store they are totally cool about letting people hook there Macs up to stuff at the store. Just ask to plug it into a cinema display. If you can hit 2560 on that then you can hit 2560 on this.


I don't think it'd give a solution.. Mainly cause the monitor is not the same, just the panel is.. Obviously the apple cinema will work.. But a monitor is more than the panel it mounts i think


----------



## The Ricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Wait? 55-60FPS with AA set to 8x? Also I don't think there is any reason to run AF at 8x I think you should leave that at 16x at all times. I wouldn't get 60FPS with 8x AA on my GTX 670.


I'm using the MSI Afterburner plugin with Rainmeter to measure it, but It's not something I care too much about, so I haven't done any rigorous testing. Maybe I have something configured wrong, but the game-play is smooth and it never feels sluggish, so I'm happy.


----------



## Alkajak

The ACHIEVA QH270 is almost 75-100 dollars cheaper than the CatLeap Q270, and far more available too. The Q270 seems to be around, but only in white, and the black is over $100 more expensive than the QH270.

Is there a major difference between the QH270 and the Q270? And as for the availability of the Q270, is the CatLeap 2503 comparable to the Q270? What's the difference there?

The Q270 I would buy:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YAMAKASI-CATLEAP-Q270-MULTI-27-LED-2560X1440-S-IPS-Monitor-Perfect-Pixel-/120878749173?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c24ef55f5

The QH270 I would buy (3 choices, QH270, QH270-Lite, and QH270-Lite Pixel Perfect):
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Perfect-Pixel-QH270-Lite-ShiMian-27-QHD-16-9-DVI-D-Wide-2560x1440-Monitor-/221196966430?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item33805dda1e&_uhb=1#ht_8507wt_874
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sale-QH270-IPSBS-27-Monitor-5W-Speaker-advanced-model-than-QH270-Lite-/320882265870?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab612cf0e&_uhb=1#ht_13168wt_874
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-ACHIEVA-27-LED-2560x1440-WQHD-S-IPS-Quad-HD-Monitor-QH270-Lite-/150784137898?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item231b6f5aaa&_uhb=1#ht_15290wt_874

Suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## Fleat

Just wanted to give a status report. It has been a little over a year since I purchased my ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSB, and it is still running strong. I think I already got my moneys worth out of it honestly. I have not really had any issues to speak of, and I did manage to get used to the gloss after a month or so.


----------



## LukaTCE

Anyone know where to get this monitor in EU ?


----------



## Niko-Time

Same as everywhere else, eBay...


----------



## Dextar

I got my Shimian from eBay seller green-sum yesterday, I had two Dell Ultrasharp 24" monitors and got this to be my center monitor. It's absolutely STUNNING. Green-sum went above and beyond in the communication department and while there was a slight delay in getting my monitor they communicated with me every step of the way, it shipped on the 14th and arrived at my home on Friday. The brightness of the monitor is a bit much coming from my ultrasharps but it's nice, really nice. It makes my other two look like they were giving me really dirty and dark picture quality.

That being said my monitor did arrive bubble wrapped, in three thick layers of it too. The stand seems sturdy enough but I think I'll be picking up a triple monitor stand soon, the three monitors with the bases take up a lot of space on my desk. It seems from the back of the monitor the stand has a single screw mounting point that could be removed so the arm of it wasn't on the monitor when mounted with the vesa points. Overall I'm very happy with my purchase, I wish there was a way I could buy a power block for a smaller additional fee with the monitor so I didn't have to use an adapter but that's just a QoL thing I'd like.

Performance, my games look absolutely beautiful. I can't even describe it. The colors are amazing and surprisingly moving from 1920x1200 to 2560x1440 I did not take a performance hit. My next step is to try and sell off my Ultrasharps and use that money to buy one or two more of these.


----------



## Alkajak

What kind of chair is that?


----------



## Dextar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alkajak*
> 
> What kind of chair is that?


http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/862387/StyleWork-By-Thomasville-Belbrook-Fabric-Big/

It's awesome. It's really really comfortable and big.


----------



## servant119b

I bought an ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI 27". I hooked it up to a mid-2011 27" iMac using a mini-display port to dvi-d adapter. It is in dual screen mode. The iMac detects the monitor and its 2560x1440 resolution and let's you drag windows over to it, but the problem is nothing shows up on the QH270 monitor. The monitor is slightly backlit but totally blank. In my imac control panel in the display section when you select "Gather Windows" it shows a window for DVI monitor but doesn't have any resolutions listed.

What do I need to do to get this monitor working on this iMac? Even if it's complicated, please tell me. Thanks.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *servant119b*
> 
> I bought an ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI 27". I hooked it up to a mid-2011 27" iMac using a mini-display port to dvi-d adapter. It is in dual screen mode. The iMac detects the monitor and its 2560x1440 resolution and let's you drag windows over to it, but the problem is nothing shows up on the QH270 monitor. The monitor is slightly backlit but totally blank. In my imac control panel in the display section when you select "Gather Windows" it shows a window for DVI monitor but doesn't have any resolutions listed.
> 
> What do I need to do to get this monitor working on this iMac? Even if it's complicated, please tell me. Thanks.


What kind of minidisplayport to DVI-D adapter do you have?


----------



## basstaverns

Just to say that I bought an Achieva Shimian QH270 lite from an ebay seller called ta_planet and it's bloody smashing, turned up in 4 days, perfect nick, no dead pixels.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dextar*
> 
> I got my Shimian from eBay seller green-sum yesterday, I had two Dell Ultrasharp 24" monitors and got this to be my center monitor. It's absolutely STUNNING. Green-sum went above and beyond in the communication department and while there was a slight delay in getting my monitor they communicated with me every step of the way, it shipped on the 14th and arrived at my home on Friday. The brightness of the monitor is a bit much coming from my ultrasharps but it's nice, really nice. It makes my other two look like they were giving me really dirty and dark picture quality.
> 
> That being said my monitor did arrive bubble wrapped, in three thick layers of it too. The stand seems sturdy enough but I think I'll be picking up a triple monitor stand soon, the three monitors with the bases take up a lot of space on my desk. It seems from the back of the monitor the stand has a single screw mounting point that could be removed so the arm of it wasn't on the monitor when mounted with the vesa points. Overall I'm very happy with my purchase, I wish there was a way I could buy a power block for a smaller additional fee with the monitor so I didn't have to use an adapter but that's just a QoL thing I'd like.
> 
> Performance, my games look absolutely beautiful. I can't even describe it. The colors are amazing and surprisingly moving from 1920x1200 to 2560x1440 I did not take a performance hit. My next step is to try and sell off my Ultrasharps and use that money to buy one or two more of these.


Great setup


----------



## rotary7

what you playing, gw2?


----------



## Proxish

Hey, I have a few questions which I couldn't find answers to.

When gaming, what happens to games that don't have an option for 2560x1440?
Also, what is the best monitor to currently buy? I've heard both the Crossover and QNIX are the two to go for right now.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> Hey, I have a few questions which I couldn't find answers to.
> 
> When gaming, what happens to games that don't have an option for 2560x1440?
> Also, what is the best monitor to currently buy? I've heard both the Crossover and QNIX are the two to go for right now.


Most games have the 2560X1440 option. If that isn't available then you will play at the highest possible capped resolution. But 1080p gaming still looks much better on these 1440p monitors than other monitors. Possibly because it uses better IPS/PLS technology.

Get the QNIX or X-STAR PLS monitors if you want the PLS quality (arguably better than IPS) and want to overclock to 120Hz. The CrossOver 2735 AMG Black Tune/27Q are great monitors if you want something that looks more premium. They are S-IPS panels which are of excellent quality. However they can't be overclocked.


----------



## Proxish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Most games have the 2560X1440 option. If that isn't available then you will play at the highest possible capped resolution. But 1080p gaming still looks much better on these 1440p monitors than other monitors. Possibly because it uses better IPS/PLS technology.
> 
> Get the QNIX or X-STAR PLS monitors if you want the PLS quality (arguably better than IPS) and want to overclock to 120Hz. The CrossOver 2735 AMG Black Tune/27Q are great monitors if you want something that looks more premium. They are S-IPS panels which are of excellent quality. However they can't be overclocked.


Thanks for getting back to me, I was literally just reading on other pages about what monitor to get.

As far as I've seen, everyone is saying QNIX or X-Star. I'm glad to hear that the monitor can do lower rates than 1440p, I'd been told by someone they could only do 1440p and nothing else, which was extremely confusing, so thanks for clearing that up.

I've seen a lot of people suggesting IPS over PLS though, but I don't know the difference between the two.
I'd definitely like to overclock it though, which rules out the CrossOver 2735 AMG Black Tune/27Q.
I've read the 2710 models of the QNIX and X-Star are good for overclocking and hit 90hz to 120hz, so I think I'll just get one of them.

My budget was supposed to be £250, but looks like with import tax, etc it's going to be £300 at least. Looks like the 2710 is my only option right now.

All I need to do now, is find a perfect pixel one, with a one year return and figure out how much the import tax is going to be.... Joy of Joys.


----------



## KW10001

Just to let everyone know, I have had so many issues trying to get my First FSM-270YG, which is basically just like all the other budget Korean panels, to work under Linux. These monitors have terrible EDID's embedded in them. Linux doesn't recognize it and sets the default resolution at 640x480. The monitor is extremely dumb, and can't show anything but its native resolution. It displays the POST screen then goes into standby like there is no DVI output at all. I can't even hit Alt+Ctrl+F1 and drop into init 3 so I'm guessing it's at the kernel level and not an issue with X. Monitor works great under Windows which is annoying. I still don't have it working in Mint 15.

I am not really technically inclined when it comes to X, but I know there are ways to get it to work in the Xorg.conf. Would be so much easier if it would display the base resolution Linux spits out. Makes troubleshooting problems so difficult. Have to have a second monitor on hand. Ugh.

A few resources for my fellow Linux users. Hopefully you find these more useful.

http://blog.patshead.com/2013/09/linux-and-the-qnix-qx2710-monitor.html

http://isotope11.com/blog/getting-the-fsm-270yg-led-korean-27-ips-panels-working-with-the-nvidia-driver-in-your-xorg-dot-conf

http://madskj.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/fsm-270yg-led-in-ubuntu-12-04/


----------



## niksac

Hi,

I'm currently reading through the whole topic and deciding on a model.
Although Koehler's post was a good help, reading through the internet i cannot find many opinions favorizing PLS over IPS.
Which overclockable IPS monitor is best value for money and would you prefer PLS over IPS?

Nik


----------



## Proxish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niksac*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently reading through the whole topic and deciding on a model.
> Although Koehler's post was a good help, reading through the internet i cannot find many opinions favorizing PLS over IPS.
> Which overclockable IPS monitor is best value for money and would you prefer PLS over IPS?
> 
> Nik


I spent about a week trying to decide what monitor to get, but it was worth it in the end.
I got a QNIX Evo II 2710 Perfect Pixel. Fairly little backlight bleed, like it said, it's perfect pixel, the image is out of this world and it overclocked to 110hz without an issue, could not do 120Hz, had a slight issue at 115hz, but 110hz is fine with me.
I highly recommend it, I paid £360 for mine, and haven't gotten an import bill yet, though I expect it some point soon in the mail.


----------



## niksac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> I spent about a week trying to decide what monitor to get, but it was worth it in the end.
> I got a QNIX Evo II 2710 Perfect Pixel. Fairly little backlight bleed, like it said, it's perfect pixel, the image is out of this world and it overclocked to 110hz without an issue, could not do 120Hz, had a slight issue at 115hz, but 110hz is fine with me.
> I highly recommend it, I paid £360 for mine, and haven't gotten an import bill yet, though I expect it some point soon in the mail.


thanks for your opinion.
I'm heading for the QNIX as well.
Which seller did you get it from?


----------



## Serpent6877

I am using 3 of the Crossover 27Q LED (from dream-seller on ebay). These are the best built monitors of the 27" I have seen. I use them 10-12 hours a day for work. Very nice aluminum case and stand. Only have 1 dead pixel on 2 of the monitors. Can't even notice due to the pixel count. I opted for the pixel perfect on two of my monitors and one was good for a month before a pixel did die. Not an issue. Very minor backlight bleed when the monitors are in full black. But that is pretty much never. I am super pleased with these monitors. It has made my work that much more enjoyable. I am using these with CentOS 6.4. I did have an edid problem but it's an easy fix.

Good example:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/211262/configure-27-2560x1440-for-a-monitor-with-corrupt-edid

Search for "2560x1440 edid" on google and the top links will get you fixed up.

-Brad


----------



## 87dtna

Hey guys I was wondering if someone could help me out here. I picked up a crossover 27QD LED off ebay for $60 because it said it ''wouldn't power on''. I was hoping it was just the power brick, so I bought one however it doesn't seem to be the problem. I measured the voltage on the stock one and it's 24v as it should be, so it's definitely not the problem. I was wondering if anyone knew what else it could be?
Basically what happens is, I can turn it on and the light shows up red. The PC recognizes the display (I plugged in a secondary monitor and found that out) however the light never turns green or ever gets a backlight/display at all.

When I had these symptoms with my old Catleap it was the power brick at fault, but it doesn't seem to be the issue this time. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

Edit- Doing a little research and was looking at the overlord DVI PCB's. I was thinking this would be a good option if my DVI board crapped out. Has anyone here done this mod? Are all the plugs the same?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serpent6877*
> 
> I am using 3 of the Crossover 27Q LED (from dream-seller on ebay). These are the best built monitors of the 27" I have seen. I use them 10-12 hours a day for work. Very nice aluminum case and stand. Only have 1 dead pixel on 2 of the monitors. Can't even notice due to the pixel count. I opted for the pixel perfect on two of my monitors and one was good for a month before a pixel did die. Not an issue. Very minor backlight bleed when the monitors are in full black. But that is pretty much never. I am super pleased with these monitors. It has made my work that much more enjoyable. I am using these with CentOS 6.4. I did have an edid problem but it's an easy fix.
> 
> Good example:
> 
> http://askubuntu.com/questions/211262/configure-27-2560x1440-for-a-monitor-with-corrupt-edid
> 
> Search for "2560x1440 edid" on google and the top links will get you fixed up.
> 
> -Brad


This is exactly my initial reactions for this monitor.

Personally have the CrossOver 27Q LED myself (actually 2 of them) and I love the aluminum build quality and especially the classy white casing on the back. Never expected this kind of build quality from a cheap monitor.


----------



## Sannakji

I found a Shimian for $160 in Yongsan Electronics market here in South Korea so I decided to pick it up to mess with it. Couldn't find too many guides on how to mess with it in the official Shimian thread.

How can I overclock the monitor? I have a 660ti, if that makes difference. What is the benefit? Lower m/s? I'm a total noob when it comes to panels so please bear with me







What could be damaged by overclocking?

I doubt any of the brightness buttons etc work; are there any free tools for brightness, colour correction etc?
In the store the panel looked far less impressive than my television, another Korean knockoff with god knows what kind of panel. Any tools I shoukd run on it to test things?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## 87dtna

Nvidia control panel, change resolution, hit customize at the bottom, create custom resolution. I would increase the Hz about 5 at the time. Keep going until you get screen tearing or a completely blank screen. Each time you try a new number, after you hit apply it will ask you if you want to accep the changes. If the screen looks normal hit yes. If your screen went blank don't stress, it counts down from like 20 seconds so all you have to do is wait 20 seconds and don't touch anything and it'll fix itself.


----------



## Mysticode

Any of these guys have a non-glossy bezel?


----------



## Serpent6877

Thought I would post my xorg.conf that I use for three of the Crossover monitors. Can easily be modified for as many monitors as your PC can support cards. They do have quatro cards. Maybe a twelve monitor setup?
I am running CentOS 6.5 with 2 NVIDIA 650Ti's (1 GeForce 2GB, 1 EVGA 1GB - $130 each). This allows for one large desktop. If you full size a screen it snaps into the single monitor. Works great. Can move video between screens with zero lag. Use the latest NVIDIA Linux drivers. This should work for any of the latest Linux flavors.

Ubuntu has the get-edid, parse-edid, read-edid tools to create the required crossover-edid.bin file. Red Hat, etc use monitor-edid, monitor-get-edid, monitor-parse-edid (monitor-edid RPM) For others look at http://www.polypux.org/projects/read-edid/ or locate a package for your distro.

xorg.conf :

Code:



Code:


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Crossover"
    ModelName      "QHD270"
    UseModes       "Modes0"
    DisplaySize     597    336
    HorizSync       88.8 - 88.8
    VertRefresh     59.5
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Modes"
    Identifier         "Modes0"
    ModeLine     "2560x1440" 241.5 2560 2608 2640 2720 1440 1443 1448 1481 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine     "5120x1440" 241.5 5120 2608 2640 2720 1440 1443 1448 1481 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine     "7680x1440" 241.5 7680 2608 2640 2720 1440 1443 1448 1481 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
#    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 295"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
#    Option         "Rotate" "CCW"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
#    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 295"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
#    Option         "Rotate" "CCW"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
#    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 295"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
#    Option         "Rotate" "CCW"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/etc/X11/crossover-edid.bin; DFP-2:/etc/X11/crossover-edid.bin"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/etc/X11/crossover-edid.bin; DFP-2:/etc/X11/crossover-edid.bin"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-2: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/etc/X11/crossover-edid.bin; DFP-2:/etc/X11/crossover-edid.bin"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Group      "video"
        Mode       0660
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "on"
EndSection


----------



## ffr0zen

Hey --

New to the forums and this thread but saw the reviews and was really excited to buy.

I purchased 2 and so far happy, but have a pretty lame issue going on.

I'm using one with my PC -- works great

I'm also trying to use it with my iMac 27 (2011) and it's not working at all. I have a dual link dvi to display but its still not recognizing the device at all.

Anyone else have this issue and have a chance to resolve? Any help would be awesome --

Thank you!


----------



## 87dtna

Have you tried both displays on it? Or try that one on your PC. Maybe one is just DOA? Try swapping power bricks too mine came with a dead power brick.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffr0zen*
> 
> Hey --
> 
> New to the forums and this thread but saw the reviews and was really excited to buy.
> 
> I purchased 2 and so far happy, but have a pretty lame issue going on.
> 
> I'm using one with my PC -- works great
> 
> I'm also trying to use it with my iMac 27 (2011) and it's not working at all. I have a dual link dvi to display but its still not recognizing the device at all.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue and have a chance to resolve? Any help would be awesome --
> 
> Thank you!


So did you end up resolving the issue?


----------



## ffr0zen

Sorry for the very late response.

The issue was my iMac 2011 didnt have the video card that could support these. I have a PC and they both work AWESOME.

Stunning display and got them both for $700 and came within 3 days.

Amazing


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffr0zen*
> 
> Sorry for the very late response.
> 
> The issue was my iMac 2011 didnt have the video card that could support these. I have a PC and they both work AWESOME.
> 
> Stunning display and got them both for $700 and came within 3 days.
> 
> Amazing


I see. Glad that you were able to solve the problem


----------



## m0se

Hi everyone,

thank you so much for this helpful thread. I have two quick questions. I am looking to get the Crossover 27Q LED-P panel because it has vertical pivot. Does everything work as expected with the vertical pivot and can you still overclock this model to a refresh rate of 90Hz maybe?

Again thank you all


----------



## Serpent6877

I have 3 of these monitors on a single PC. The vertical pivot works great. Have not tried to overclock them however.


----------



## Pultzar

The Shimian that I bought back in 2012 just died. I turned of my stereo and the monitor went off too. Hmmm. Got a new power brick which did not help. The monitor is dead







Pixel perfect and amazing display.

Any hope of repairing this? If not, what is the best model these days? I want a glossy screen. I really want a 4K monitor but it seems best to wait for the new models to come out.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pultzar*
> 
> The Shimian that I bought back in 2012 just died. I turned of my stereo and the monitor went off too. Hmmm. Got a new power brick which did not help. The monitor is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixel perfect and amazing display.
> 
> Any hope of repairing this? If not, what is the best model these days? I want a glossy screen. I really want a 4K monitor but it seems best to wait for the new models to come out.


If you ever pickup a similar monitor try to see if the dead one is just a bad board, if it is i think there used to be some replacement boards available for them, this way you get your pp back lol plus a second monitor


----------



## Koehler

Pultzar I would like to know if you were successful in getting your monitor repaired.


----------



## Roy360

What do you guys think?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111425817921

Purchased one with SquareTrade, do you guys think it's necessary?


----------



## Serpent6877

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111425817921
> 
> Purchased one with SquareTrade, do you guys think it's necessary?


I would of spent the extra $80 and got a new pixel perfect monitor myself. I am not to partial to refurbs unless they replaced all the electronics and only used the bezel and screen. I have three of the Crossover 27Q's for because of the smaller bezel and very solid stand. Only have one burned pixel one one monitor.


----------



## Exuraz

Hi,

I bought myself 2 Shimian QH270 monitors from Helloemart on eBay. I got them pixel-perfect and in pretty good condition, with lightning fast delivery (From Korea to the Netherlands in about 3-4 days). The only problem I am experiencing so far is a red tint on one of the monitors and a somewhat blue-ish tint on the other. I made ICC profiles (Not with professional software, just a rough one by eye) and applied these so they would atleast display normal-ish colors. I checked the cables and those are not the problem. When I switch the cables they just keep their tints, same with the ports on my GPU.

The problem with this is, however, that when I play games the profile gets reset to the defaults and the red and blue tints are back.

I was wondering if there is any way to change the internal color defaults for the monitors since normally that would go with an OSD but since the Shimian QH270 lacks that I am limited to using Windows' color profile handling.

The most annoying part is that when I leave the game, the ICC profile doesn't load back so I am stuck with the red and blue tints until I manually apply the profiles again.

So, final question,
Is there a way to change the internal monitor color defaults, without relying on Windows' ICC profiles, like you normally would with the OSD?
If not, is there anything else I can do like change the board of the monitor? (Even though that would most likely be very expensive, I suppose)

My GPU is an GTX 770 /w 4GB of RAM, should anyone need to know that. nVidia offers crappy color calibration and isn't even saved properly after a restart.

Thanks in advance

Regards,
Exuraz


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exuraz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I bought myself 2 Shimian QH270 monitors from Helloemart on eBay. I got them pixel-perfect and in pretty good condition, with lightning fast delivery (From Korea to the Netherlands in about 3-4 days). The only problem I am experiencing so far is a red tint on one of the monitors and a somewhat blue-ish tint on the other. I made ICC profiles (Not with professional software, just a rough one by eye) and applied these so they would atleast display normal-ish colors. I checked the cables and those are not the problem. When I switch the cables they just keep their tints, same with the ports on my GPU.
> 
> The problem with this is, however, that when I play games the profile gets reset to the defaults and the red and blue tints are back.
> 
> I was wondering if there is any way to change the internal color defaults for the monitors since normally that would go with an OSD but since the Shimian QH270 lacks that I am limited to using Windows' color profile handling.
> 
> The most annoying part is that when I leave the game, the ICC profile doesn't load back so I am stuck with the red and blue tints until I manually apply the profiles again.
> 
> So, final question,
> Is there a way to change the internal monitor color defaults, without relying on Windows' ICC profiles, like you normally would with the OSD?
> If not, is there anything else I can do like change the board of the monitor? (Even though that would most likely be very expensive, I suppose)
> 
> My GPU is an GTX 770 /w 4GB of RAM, should anyone need to know that. nVidia offers crappy color calibration and isn't even saved properly after a restart.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Exuraz


Hmm I bought 2 Shimians back in 2012. Both of them are still fine.

Did you manage to fix the problem?


----------



## Exuraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Hmm I bought 2 Shimians back in 2012. Both of them are still fine.
> 
> Did you manage to fix the problem?


Not really on the monitor side, where I think this lies. I am currently using WIndows' built in color calibration but it's very buggy and some games reset it so I have to reload the calibrations and such. Haven't really found a better solution yet, asked on LinusTechTips Forums and wasn't really anyone there who knew either. Atleast the colors themselves are kind of fixed, not perfect and not the same but close.


----------



## saulo

I'm really surprised by the quality of the Shimian I got from green-sum.

I've seen plenty of cases here and elsewhere where people, having bought from green-sum, received it with a couple a dead or fixed pixels.

So, when I bought it during a sale at 209.99 I bought it fully aware of the risk. However I received it with no dead or fixed pixels from what I can tell.

I'll post some "proof." FYI - I've just registered to post the review as this thread played a big role in my purchase.


----------



## HoZy

Just thought I'd update on this. (Owned mine since 27 December 2012) Still using this monitor & love it every day









No dead pixels, No increase in light bleed & still starts up as fast as ever.

Cheers
Mathew


----------



## Kashwashwa

Has anyone had any issues with the Achieva Shimian QH270 power cycling?

I've had this monitor for at least 2 years, and just this week I've found that if the monitor is off, and I turn it on, the screen will come on for 1 second, then turn off for a few seconds, then come on for 1 second, and turn off for a few seconds etc.

What I've been doing is unplugging the monitor power completely, plugging it back in, and after a couple of cycles it will usually stay on, but I think it's getting worse. Does it sound like a power supply failure, or something with the monitor itself?

The monitor still looks 100% perfect... I really don't want this thing to die on me.


----------



## 87dtna

Most likely the power brick dying. You can get new ones on ebay for like 20 shipped or so.


----------



## Kashwashwa

Thanks for the response, I'll give it a try.


----------



## fadetonoir

So I need to buy a new monitor and I have it narrowed down to 2-3 models. This is one of them and, because all other 1440p monitors seem to be out of my price range, I'm pretty sure it's the one I'm going to go with. But I would like to get a bit more information about it before I buy so I have a few questions -

1) From what I've seen in photos and video, the screen on this monitor seems very, very shiny - I'm assuming from a lack of anti-glare coating. My work area is set up to avoid having any lights directly in front of my monitor, but I do sometimes work with the lights on and some pictures of this monitor make it look as though it's almost as reflective as a mirror. Is it that much of an issue?

2) How heavy is the monitor? One of the biggest reasons I started looking at it is because it has a VESA mount (and is it just me or do lots of new 27" monitors not have VESA mounts for some reason?) and I would like to get some mounting arms for my desk - but one site said that it weighs 8kg, which seems heavy considering other monitors I've looked at are more like 4-5kg, and arms that I've looked at state they carry a max weight of 8kg, so that could be cutting it close.

3) Are there any other similar models that I should consider? The other models that I'm considering are 1080p - probably better overall build quality because they're from brands like Asus and Samsung, but being able to get a 1440p monitor at this price point is very appealing.


----------



## Jarenrune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kashwashwa*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the Achieva Shimian QH270 power cycling?
> 
> I've had this monitor for at least 2 years, and just this week I've found that if the monitor is off, and I turn it on, the screen will come on for 1 second, then turn off for a few seconds, then come on for 1 second, and turn off for a few seconds etc.
> 
> What I've been doing is unplugging the monitor power completely, plugging it back in, and after a couple of cycles it will usually stay on, but I think it's getting worse. Does it sound like a power supply failure, or something with the monitor itself?
> 
> The monitor still looks 100% perfect... I really don't want this thing to die on me.


Just got this same problem after having it for a few years. can no longer get it to stay on.
Did the new power supply fix it for you?


----------

